# Official UFC/MMA discussion



## Ippy (Oct 14, 2007)

This is the thread to discuss the fastest growing sport in the world, Mixed Martial Arts (MMA).

Come here to discuss upcoming events, fighters, dream matches, controversies, and all things MMA.

Major MMA organizations:
 (the Microsoft of MMA)
WEC (the Linux of MMA)
 (has most of the best lightweights in the world)
World Victory Road: Sengoku (good promotion, with some up and comers)
M1 Global (puts on exciting fights on HDNet)
Strikeforce (recently expanded, and a good solid promotion)

Move aside, boxing!


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 14, 2007)

DevilYusuke said:


> MMA(Mixed martial arts)/UFC(Ultimate fighiting championships) is the fastest growing sport in the world. It is so awesome, and exciting to watch! *If there is anything i like more then one piece*, it has to be this sport. For those of you who know of the sport, come kick it in here, and lets talk about some upcoming events and fighters. For those of you who do not know about it, here is a lil clip you can check out.
> 
> 
> 
> good bye boxing!



What about YYH? 

And there's already a thread for this. And boxing>you.


----------



## ostrich (Oct 14, 2007)

What's going on with Couture?I I read that he resigned,is this final or is there a chance they can work things out?
Some news:Fedor won't be joining ufc, instead he'll join the M1(russian organization) and Cro Cop's next fight will be in a year or so...


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Oct 14, 2007)

manyturk2 said:


> What about YYH?
> 
> And there's already a thread for this. And boxing>you.



boxing is 100% gay, and so are you. you cant handle true fighting. go back to DBZ


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Oct 14, 2007)

ostrich said:


> What's going on with Couture?I I read that he resigned,is this final or is there a chance they can work things out?
> Some news:Fedor won't be joining ufc, instead he'll join the M1(russian organization) and Cro Cop's next fight will be in a year or so...



couture resigned due to NO fedor, and he wasnt getting payed enough. Cro cop will be fighting in the begginning of next year, so kind of soon. Fedor is in M-1. nice to see a MMA fan


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 15, 2007)

DevilYusuke said:


> boxing is 100% gay, and so are you. you cant handle true fighting. go back to DBZ


Sigged......


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 16, 2007)

DevilYusuke said:


> boxing is 100% gay, and so are you. you cant handle true fighting. go back to DBZ



Boxing is THAT martial art. It's simple and effective.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Oct 18, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Boxing is THAT martial art. It's simple and effective.



Boxing is ONE martial art used in MMA, along with about 7 more very popular Martial arts used in it. Fedor>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Tyson.


RESPECT MMA


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Oct 18, 2007)

manyturk2 said:


> Sigged......



thanks. now i have two people using a Devil Yusuke quote in there sigs. im aiming to become even more of a legend here, and get 10 ppl to do it


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 19, 2007)

Marco said:


> Boxing is ONE martial art used in MMA, along with about 7 more very popular Martial arts used in it. Fedor>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Tyson.
> 
> 
> RESPECT MMA



Dude Tyson is much stronger than Fedor. It would make more sense if you used someone lighter.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Oct 19, 2007)

manyturk2 said:


> Dude Tyson is much stronger than Fedor. It would make more sense if you used someone lighter.



What are you talking about? they are both Heavy weights. fedor comes in around 225-230. tyson was always around 200. get your dang facts straight.

Fedor via, armbar


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 19, 2007)

Marco said:


> What are you talking about? they are both Heavy weights. fedor comes in around 225-230. tyson was always around 200. get your dang facts straight.
> 
> Fedor via, armbar



R U serious? He looked much slimmer to me. You underrate boxing, dude. It's one of the most effective martial arts, IMO.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Oct 19, 2007)

manyturk2 said:


> R U serious? He looked much slimmer to me. You underrate boxing, dude. It's one of the most effective martial arts, IMO.



yes, but it is only one aspect of fighting. MMA uses all aspects. Fedor will just take Tyson down, and elbow the shit out of him, or put him in submission. i cant beleive you are debating this.


----------



## ostrich (Oct 19, 2007)

Boxing is ok,Tyson is a legend but he's no Fedor


----------



## cloystreng (Oct 19, 2007)

Whats that guys name, Drew "the master" something? Anyone know?

He came to my taekwondo school 2 weeks ago do do a ju jitsu seminar, only cost me $35 for 2 1/2 hours. IT was pretty sick, those guys are fucking jacked as shit too.  I was grappling with him, damn he is fucking strong.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Oct 19, 2007)

cloystreng said:


> Whats that guys name, Drew "the master" something? Anyone know?
> 
> He came to my taekwondo school 2 weeks ago do do a ju jitsu seminar, only cost me $35 for 2 1/2 hours. IT was pretty sick, those guys are fucking jacked as shit too.  I was grappling with him, damn he is fucking strong.



Never heard of that guy, but that is cool that you got to spar with him.


----------



## Vince Johnson (Oct 20, 2007)

bob sapp will kick the shit out of fedor. sapp weighs like 500 lbs more. mma is all about weight. for example sapp will just sit on fedor and take a shit in his mouth.

weight divisions is for pussies. if you want real fighting you should watch a fat dude sit on a skinny guy. its the best entertainment. bob sapp is the best.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Oct 20, 2007)

Vince Johnson said:


> bob sapp will kick the shit out of fedor. sapp weighs like 500 lbs more. mma is all about weight. for example sapp will just sit on fedor and take a shit in his mouth.
> 
> weight divisions is for pussies. if you want real fighting you should watch a fat dude sit on a skinny guy. its the best entertainment. bob sapp is the best.





see that little guy who PWNED sapp? Fedor pwned that guy 4 times. nuff said.


----------



## Vince Johnson (Oct 20, 2007)

that ridiculous. sapp just lost energy like he does in all his fights. sapp wouldve won if it was 1 20 second round. i mean how many street fights you see lasting 15 min? none. sapp is a true street fighter.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 20, 2007)

Vince Johnson said:


> *bob sapp will kick the shit out of fedor*. sapp weighs like 500 lbs more. mma is all about weight. for example sapp will just sit on fedor and take a shit in his mouth.
> 
> weight divisions is for pussies. if you want real fighting you should watch a fat dude sit on a skinny guy. its the best entertainment. bob sapp is the best.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Oct 20, 2007)

Vince Johnson said:


> that ridiculous. sapp just lost energy like he does in all his fights. sapp wouldve won if it was 1 20 second round. i mean how many street fights you see lasting 15 min? none. sapp is a true street fighter.



wow.. you get my vote for stupidest poster of the month. if sapp would've won in 20 seconds, then howcome he didnt win in 20 seconds? 

see this white guy who makes sapp go down like a bitch? Fedor also pwns this guy. 



Fedor is the best fighter ever.


----------



## ostrich (Oct 20, 2007)

Marco said:


> see this white guy who makes sapp go down like a bitch? Fedor also pwns this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> Fedor is the best fighter ever.



Being a Mirko fan, I can't agree with you that Mirko was pwned.He lost, but he didn't go down and he put up a pretty good fight.And Fedor looked much worse after the fight.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 20, 2007)

Fedor=Cro Cop


----------



## ostrich (Oct 20, 2007)

manyturk2 said:


> Fedor=Cro Cop



True true


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Oct 20, 2007)

I agree that CC and Fedor had a great fight. But i had to use "pwn" to shove it in that guys head better.

Also you guys do know that Mirko is coming off of two losses? 1 was to a guy who brutally kicked him in the head and knocked him the fuck out. The next was to some thai fighter who broke his ribs and shit. Fedor is still undefeated and the world champion. Fedor>cro cop.

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=Hi8HNYEM_Bg[/YOUTUBE]

here is cro cop getting his head kicked off this year. To a guy who barely cracks the top ten. and his only honorable win is against cro cop. cro cop was highly favored, and this was one of the biggest upsets in MMA history.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Oct 21, 2007)

Anyone watch UFC 77?? Anderson silva is the best striker in the world, and the best in history. Better then bruce lee, tyson, ali, lenoard. Watch him, sick shit.


----------



## ostrich (Oct 21, 2007)

Marco said:


> I agree that CC and Fedor had a great fight. But i had to use "pwn" to shove it in that guys head better.
> 
> Also you guys do know that Mirko is coming off of two losses? 1 was to a guy who brutally kicked him in the head and knocked him the fuck out. The next was to some thai fighter who broke his ribs and shit. Fedor is still undefeated and the world champion. Fedor>cro cop.
> 
> ...



I'd rather not watch that again, once was enough 

But if you compare his last two fights to his entire career, you can see that's not the same man.Even in the fight with Sanchez he's lacking motivation and if Sanchez actually tried to put up a fight he might have won.But I don't think that's because the ufc is more formidable than Pride, it's the other way around.

In Pride most of the fighters were true professionals and in the ufc there are a lot of thugs and amateurs with no or little fighting background.

*Pride>>>UFC*​
So when a fighter, such as Mirko(boxing,K1,mma backround) comes to such an organization, he underestimates his opponents,which usually results in getting knocked the **** out 

I hope these last two fights "knocked" some sense into Mirko, enough that he stops underestimating the competition.I have a feeling we'll see the best of Mirko in the fights to come.

PS Kongo should have been disqualified, he kept hitting Mirko in the balls the whole match


----------



## cygnus (Oct 21, 2007)

Anderson Silva is my new hero. He wasn't even trying. He apologised for whooping Rich's ass again.

I want Hendo to drop down and fight him. Now THAT would kick ass.


----------



## ostrich (Oct 21, 2007)

I usually watch just the heavyweights so I never heard of Franklin.Is he any good?He looked pretty pathetic in this match

I know of Silva, though


----------



## Gray Wolf (Oct 21, 2007)

Rich Franklin can beat anybody at middleweight except Anderson Silva. 

Why do you only watch heavyweights when the lighter divisons are generally far more exciting?


----------



## ostrich (Oct 21, 2007)

Gray Wolf said:


> Rich Franklin can beat anybody at middleweight except Anderson Silva *and Wanderlei Silva*.



Fixed 





Gray Wolf said:


> Why do you only watch heavyweights when the lighter divisons are generally far more exciting?



Mostly because of the power.And there's something special when you see a 110 kg beast of a man throwing a highkick...


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Oct 21, 2007)

Rich is good, but cant beat anyone. Im sure lindlan, hendo, and filho will give him a run. I also agree that hendo and silva need to fight. winner of that is best middel weight ever.

i also agree that pride>>>ufc

ostrich: UFC is different then pride. in pride the MW were 205 pounders. In ufc the MW are 185. wanderlie silva fights at light heavy weight, which in the UFC is 205.


----------



## ostrich (Oct 21, 2007)

^I didn't know that.

Well, I think that it would be useful(for me, among others  ) to post the ufc rules here, so here they are:

Weight classes:  
Lightweight - over 145 lbs. to 155 lbs. 
Welterweight - over 155 lbs. to 170 lbs. 
Middleweight - over 170 lbs. to 185 lbs. 
Light Heavyweight - over 185 lbs. to 205 lbs. 
Heavyweight - over 205 lbs. to 265 lbs. 

Bout duration:  
All non-championship bouts shall be three rounds. 
All championship bouts shall be five rounds. 
Rounds will be five minutes in duration. 
A one-minute rest period will occur between each round. 

Fouls:   
1.   Butting with the head. 
2.   Eye gouging of any kind. 
3.   Biting. 
4.   Hair pulling. 
5.   Fish hooking. 
6.   Groin attacks of any kind. 
7.   Putting a finger into any orifice or into any cut or laceration on an opponent. 
8.   Small joint manipulation. 
9.   Striking to the spine or the back of the head. 
10. Striking downward using the point of the elbow. 
11. Throat strikes of any kind, including, without limitation, grabbing the trachea. 
12. Clawing, pinching or twisting the flesh. 
13. Grabbing the clavicle. 
14. Kicking the head of a grounded opponent. 
15. Kneeing the head of a grounded opponent. 
16. Stomping a grounded opponent. 
17. Kicking to the kidney with the heel. 
18. Spiking an opponent to the canvas on his head or neck. 
19. Throwing an opponent out of the ring or fenced area. 
20. Holding the shorts or gloves of an opponent. 
21. Spitting at an opponent. 
22. Engaging in an unsportsmanlike conduct that causes an injury to an opponent. 
23. Holding the ropes or the fence. 
24. Using abusive language in the ring or fenced area. 
25. Attacking an opponent on or during the break. 
26. Attacking an opponent who is under the care of the referee. 
27. Attacking an opponent after the bell has sounded the end of the period of unarmed combat. 
28. Flagrantly disregarding the instructions of the referee. 
29. Timidity, including, without limitation, avoiding contact with an opponent, intentionally or consistently dropping the mouthpiece or faking an injury. 
30. Interference by the corner. 
31. Throwing in the towel during competition. 

Ways To Win: 
1. Submission by: 
           Physical tap out. 
           Verbal tap out. 
2. Technical knockout by the referee stopping the contest. 
3. Decision via the scorecards, including: 
           Unanimous decision. 
           Split decision. 
           Majority decision. 
           Draw, including: 
                  Unanimous draw. 
                  Majority draw. 
                  Split draw. 
4. Technical decision. 
5. Technical draw. 
6. Disqualification. 
7. Forfeit. 
8. No contest. 


Referee may Restart the round: 
If the fighters reach a stalemate and do not work to improve position or finish.


----------



## Killa Cam (Oct 21, 2007)

Anderson Silva can not be fucked with. Rich Franklin better hang it up and find someone else to fight. Maybe chill up in the WEC for a little bit. Filho and Silva are friends they won't fight each other. Hendo wants to stay at 205. I don't see the UFC wanting Matt Lindland as a champion.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Oct 21, 2007)

Marco said:


> Rich is good, but cant beat anyone. Im sure lindlan, hendo, and filho will give him a run. I also agree that hendo and silva need to fight. winner of that is best middel weight ever.
> 
> i also agree that pride>>>ufc
> 
> ostrich: UFC is different then pride. in pride the MW were 205 pounders. In ufc the MW are 185. wanderlie silva fights at light heavy weight, which in the UFC is 205.



If Pride was better then why are their fighters losing? The talent gap between the UFC and Pride never existed both organizations where equal when it came to the abilities of their fighters.


----------



## ostrich (Oct 21, 2007)

Gray Wolf said:


> If Pride was better then why are their fighters losing? The talent gap between the UFC and Pride never existed both organizations where equal when it came to the abilities of their fighters.



They are losing under ufc rules,ufc fighters didn't do so good under Pride rules, did they?This doesn't prove anything.
But it's up to you which you'll prefer.I prefer Pride,for a number of reasons.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Oct 21, 2007)

Gray Wolf said:


> If Pride was better then why are their fighters losing? The talent gap between the UFC and Pride never existed both organizations where equal when it came to the abilities of their fighters.



What are you talking about? Ufc bought pride less then a year ago, and two pride fighters already hold two out of five belts. NOG will be looking to get the third. Just because CC and Shogun got wooped, doesnt mean shit. there idiots


----------



## Gray Wolf (Oct 22, 2007)

Anderson Silva fought in cage rage a year before he even signed with the UFC, he was not part of the buyout. Rampage changed camps and has looked good. Nog is going to have to get through Gonzaga, Sylvia and Arlovki if he wants to get and keep the HW title.

Once again Pride fighters and UFC fighters where never far apart when it came to talent.  

Diaz beat Gomi
Trigg beat Misaki
Forrest beat Shogun
Gonzaga and Kongo beat Cro Cop
Lawler beat Ninja
Jake O'Brien beat Herring


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Oct 22, 2007)

Gray Wolf said:


> Anderson Silva fought in cage rage a year before he even signed with the UFC, he was not part of the buyout. Rampage changed camps and has looked good. Nog is going to have to get through Gonzaga, Sylvia and Arlovki if he wants to get and keep the HW title.
> 
> Once again Pride fighters and UFC fighters where never far apart when it came to talent.
> 
> ...



If your not gonna let Anderson be a pride fighter. Then Kongo is a K1 fighter, not ufc. Also, here are some pride wins


Frye>shamrock
Saku>shamrock
Sergie>rizzo
Gomi>Pulver
Page>Chuck 
Hendo>vitor

Pride fighters are just trying to get used to the cage, and rules. It is harder then you think. I say UFC LW, and WW division take out pride. But MW(hendo), LHW(Rampage), and HW(Fedor ofcourse) beat UFC. So pride had the better fighters in my eyes


----------



## Lighto-Kun (Nov 21, 2007)

Great to know that there are fellow MMA fans on this board.  By any chance did anyone hear about the M-1 Global/Hustle press conference today?  Fedor will be making his M-1 Global debut in Japan NYE.  Staging the event is M-1 Global along with former PRIDE FC employees.  The event also features other former PRIDE FC fighters such as Hayato Sakurai, Shinya Aoki and Gil Melendez.  I'm so pumped it's great to see PRIDE continue on in some shape or form.

SOURCE:


----------



## brokenpoem (Nov 21, 2007)

I started my own thread on this topic but I'll just move my stuff over here

What I said:



> How goes it, I was wondering if anyone here digs this stuff. I sure do. I got into it about a year ago watching all that UFC stuff, then I discovered PRIDE FC and thought that that was more exciting and had better fighters. Then to my surprise when UFC bought PRIDE many of the PRIDE fighters got owned in the UFC, with a few exceptions (Rampage mainly).
> 
> Fighters I like in each weight class:
> 
> ...


----------



## brokenpoem (Nov 21, 2007)

Well, I'm gonna watch Ultimate Fighter on Spike tonight.  Overall it's an alright show, fighters are young and inexperienced so nothing spectacular.  But I just dig MMA


----------



## ostrich (Nov 22, 2007)

IDK,it's just not the same without Mirko and Fedor.At least Nogueira is here ,so I'm looking forward to his fights.

And a friend of mine told me that Mirko might be facing Arlovski or Brock Lesnar.Cro cop vs. Arlovski would be awesome That Brock guy,not so much.

And in an interview,Mirko said that he'll have five or six more fights and one of his motivators are the know-it-alls that say he's all washed up


----------



## illusion (Nov 22, 2007)

Marco said:


> If your not gonna let Anderson be a pride fighter. Then Kongo is a K1 fighter, not ufc. Also, here are some pride wins
> 
> 
> Frye>shamrock
> ...



Wow, can the Pride fans please drop the whole "Pride fighters are better" debate? Guess what? There's no more Pride, so who gives a shit? They're all "UFC" fighters now (well majority), so to say Pride fighters are better is rediculous, because Pride no longer exists! It's a stupid argument and we need to focus on who's the best fighters, not where they came from.


----------



## brokenpoem (Nov 23, 2007)

> Originally posted by *illusion*
> 
> Wow, can the Pride fans please drop the whole "Pride fighters are better" debate? Guess what? There's no more Pride, so who gives a shit? They're all "UFC" fighters now (well majority), so to say Pride fighters are better is rediculous, because Pride no longer exists! It's a stupid argument and we need to focus on who's the best fighters, not where they came from.



Fair enough.  To tell you the truth even though I make like the Pride fighters, I'm kinda sick of the Pride elitism by some of the people I come into contact with.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Nov 25, 2007)

brokenpoem said:


> Fair enough.  To tell you the truth even though I make like the Pride fighters, I'm kinda sick of the Pride elitism by some of the people I come into contact with.



I have always been sick of the whole Pride elitism. I thought it would finally end after the some of the Pride fighters lost to the UFC guys especially Shogun, but it appears it never will end.


----------



## cygnus (Nov 26, 2007)

YEEEESSSSS. GSP can beat the shit out of Hughes again woohoo. I didn't think Hughes deserved the title shot anyway.


----------



## Lighto-Kun (Nov 26, 2007)

cygnus said:


> YEEEESSSSS. GSP can beat the shit out of Hughes again woohoo. I didn't think Hughes deserved the title shot anyway.



I'm rooting for GSP as well, but GSP is taking this fight on such short notice; I'm afraid he won't be fully prepared.  Hughes on the other hand is in fight mode and he's confident that he'll win, apparently he asked for GSP.

Source:


----------



## brokenpoem (Nov 26, 2007)

Lighto-Kun said:


> I'm rooting for GSP as well, but GSP is taking this fight on such short notice; I'm afraid he won't be fully prepared.  Hughes on the other hand is in fight mode and he's confident that he'll win, apparently he asked for GSP.
> 
> Source:



I'm siked for this fight now.  I actually felt that UFC may have exhausted some of there best fights early this year and I didn't feel like ordering the next few fight events, but GSP in place of Matt Serra is a way better fight than the original.

HOly shit, i didn't know it was for the welter interim belt!!!!!  Nice, I guess it has to happen Serra may be out for a while with that injury.


----------



## brokenpoem (Nov 26, 2007)

Wow, just looked at UFC 79 "Nemesis" fight card again.  It's looking pretty good.

Matt Hughes vs. GSP - I got GSP, hopefully he prepares on short notice.  I don't like Hughes

Chuck Liddell vs. Wanderlei Silva - I believe these two are in the twilight of their careers.  I like Silva, because I can't stand Chuck

Lyoto Machida vs. Rameau Sokoudjou - Machida is kinda boring but is a good possibly great fighter.  Soko is a Team Quest guy and has the knockout power, he beat Arona and Minatoro, so he could be the next big thing or just a guy with heavy hands.


----------



## Miyata Prime (Nov 26, 2007)

Got Matt over GSP
       Wandy over Liddell
         Sokoudjou over Machida
           Melvin over Rich


----------



## Lighto-Kun (Nov 26, 2007)

UFC 79  is shaping up to be a great event and the best thing is that full card hasn't been anounced yet.  Wandy vs Liddell will really be a make or break bout for Liddell's career.  If he loses to Wandy his career is pretty much done for.  To make matters worse Wandy is really taking this bout seriously if you've seen any of his recent training pics he's in crazy shape.


----------



## brokenpoem (Nov 27, 2007)

Lighto-Kun said:


> UFC 79  is shaping up to be a great event and the best thing is that full card hasn't been anounced yet.  Wandy vs Liddell will really be a make or break bout for Liddell's career.  If he loses to Wandy his career is pretty much done for.  To make matters worse Wandy is really taking this bout seriously if you've seen any of his recent training pics he's in crazy shape.



really?  I thought he was on his way out with those two losses.  I did read about him changing up his training regiment though


----------



## Lighto-Kun (Nov 27, 2007)

I haven't heard much about Liddell training wise.  Only thing I heard was that he recently requested WEC Middleweight Champ Paulo Filho to help him prepare for Wandy.  Despite having a personal grudge against Wandy, Filho declined Liddell's proprosal stating that he'd never train an American against a Brazilian he's no prostitute.  I guess Filho has something against Americans.

Source:


----------



## brokenpoem (Nov 27, 2007)

Lighto-Kun said:


> I haven't heard much about Liddell training wise.  Only thing I heard was that he recently requested WEC Middleweight Champ Paulo Filho to help him prepare for Wandy.  Despite having a personal grudge against Wandy, Filho declined Liddell's proprosal stating that he'd never train an American against a Brazilian he's no prostitute.  I guess Filho has something against Americans.
> 
> Source:



That's pretty interesting


----------



## brokenpoem (Nov 28, 2007)

Ultimate Fighter Tonight - I'm watching or DVRing that thing.  I"m intrigued by the supposed fight outside the ring.


----------



## Lighto-Kun (Nov 29, 2007)

That dude Tommy Speer is an animal.  He practically outmuscles his way out of any situation.  I really think the tables have turned for the semis; Team Hughes looks like they have the advantage now. Looks like someone is gonna get injured next week, something tells me its George S for some reason.  I wonder who will step in?  For a fact it won't be Dan B or Ben S b/c their bout is already set for the TUF Finale.  Any guesses?


----------



## brokenpoem (Nov 29, 2007)

Lighto-Kun said:


> That dude Tommy Speer is an animal.  He practically outmuscles his way out of any situation.  I really think the tables have turned for the semis; Team Hughes looks like they have the advantage now. Looks like someone is gonna get injured next week, something tells me its George S for some reason.  I wonder who will step in?  For a fact it won't be Dan B or Ben S b/c their bout is already set for the TUF Finale.  Any guesses?



really?  Dan B. is not on the UFC fight card and neither is Ben.  I don't see Ben fighting but I do see Dan fighting.  Dana liked him. And yes that Speers guy is crazy strong, crazy strong but boring.  But given proper training he could be crazy.  I actually think Tommy is gonna be injured next week though, I think those face cuts will come into play again.


----------



## Lighto-Kun (Nov 29, 2007)

You're right the Dan vs Ben match hasn't been officially announced, it's is only being rumored for the time being.  Never thought about Tommy and the cuts, but you could be right.  He pretty much came out of the bout unscathed so I didn't even consider that.


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 4, 2007)

Let's keep this thread going

I must say I really do not like the cage anymore.  When I first got exposed to the sport I thought the fact that people were fighting in a cage was awesome.  I was trapped by its aesthetic beauty, it was call back to Roman times and the arena where a fighter is enclosed and trapped and forced to fight.  It signifies violence and fierce fighting.  

The real truth is that the cage is boring.  To escape from actually displaying some stand-up skills fighters press their opponents to the cage and kill ridiculous amounts of time (THAT'S RIGHT COUTURE).  

I prefer the ropes, a regular boxing style/profesional wrestling style ring because it forces a fighter to either dance away or go heads up in stand-up.  In addition it actually facilitates better wrestling takedown skills because too many people charge when they wanna takedown somebody knowing the cage is there to stop them.  In a regular ring they have to creatively take someone down in limited space, this is actually harder.  So it actually helps the stand-up fighter and forces fighters to develop a higher level of takedown skill.


----------



## illusion (Dec 5, 2007)

brokenpoem said:


> Let's keep this thread going
> 
> I must say I really do not like the cage anymore.  When I first got exposed to the sport I thought the fact that people were fighting in a cage was awesome.  I was trapped by its aesthetic beauty, it was call back to Roman times and the arena where a fighter is enclosed and trapped and forced to fight.  It signifies violence and fierce fighting.
> 
> ...



I completely disagree, I hate the way someone gets taken down and his head is under the ropes and the ref has to stop them to get back into the middle of the ring. 

The only time a ref should be involved is when he's stopping the fight, it ruins the momentum of the fight.

I also have no idea what you're talking about, every Couture fight I've watched has been pretty exciting. Sure he likes to press them against the cage and throw knees while dirty boxing, but I hardly call that killing time and I doubt the guy's he's fighting thinks that he's just killing time. It's just a different aspect of fighting, like how some hate watching the ground game.

I don't know, I guess we just have different opinions, but I can see where you're coming from. I think they should make the octogon a little smaller, it's pretty big.


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 5, 2007)

illusion said:


> I completely disagree, I hate the way someone gets taken down and his head is under the ropes and the ref has to stop them to get back into the middle of the ring.
> 
> *The only time a ref should be involved is when he's stopping the fight, it ruins the momentum of the fight.*



Okay, but the majority of the time momentum is already stopped because they rest on the cage. 



> I also have no idea what you're talking about, every Couture fight I've watched has been pretty exciting. Sure he likes to press them against the cage and throw knees while dirty boxing, but I hardly call that killing time and I doubt the guy's he's fighting thinks that he's just killing time. It's just a different aspect of fighting, like how some hate watching the ground game.



Okay fair enough, he is not the worst case of this Tim *cough* Sylvia *cough*.  I like dirty boxing though .  



> I don't know, I guess we just have different opinions, but I can see where you're coming from. I think they should make the octogon a little smaller, it's pretty big.



I like the ring they use in IFL is a regular size ring and the ropes are hard to be on it but not enough to rest on them.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 5, 2007)

When do Hughes and Sera fight?


----------



## illusion (Dec 5, 2007)

Tifa said:


> When do Hughes and Sera fight?



Not for a while, Serra got injured. It'll now be Hughes vs. St. Pierre.


----------



## illusion (Dec 5, 2007)

brokenpoem said:


> Okay, but the majority of the time momentum is already stopped because they rest on the cage.



True, but atleast the ref doesn't have to stop the fight.



> Okay fair enough, he is not the worst case of this Tim *cough* Sylvia *cough*.  I like dirty boxing though .



LOL, ok, I'll give ya that one. God his fights have been boring lately.



> I like the ring they use in IFL is a regular size ring and the ropes are hard to be on it but not enough to rest on them.



I just can't get into IFL, I hate it so bad.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 5, 2007)

illusion said:


> Not for a while, Serra got injured. It'll now be Hughes vs. St. Pierre.



Wtf, I was waiting this whole UF season for that.

How did he get injured?


----------



## illusion (Dec 5, 2007)

Tifa said:


> Wtf, I was waiting this whole UF season for that.
> 
> How did he get injured?



LOL, I know me too.

Apparently he injured his back while training, but don't quote me on that. I'm not sure if it was from training or not, but that's what I assume.


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 5, 2007)

illusion said:


> LOL, I know me too.
> 
> Apparently he injured his back while training, but don't quote me on that. I'm not sure if it was from training or not, but that's what I assume.



ruptured disks or something like that.  That is a serious injury


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 5, 2007)

illusion said:


> True, but atleast the ref doesn't have to stop the fight.



I'd rather they do and stand em up, break them up or whatever.  They do it in boxing because nobody is really doing anything.  They rest they recover.  They pray on the fence for the clock to run out.  Same as lay and pray wrestling.



> I just can't get into IFL, I hate it so bad.



I've only seen some of them that are pretty good.  But overall talent is not really there.  But the ring is good and the rules are pretty good.


----------



## illusion (Dec 5, 2007)

brokenpoem said:


> ruptured disks or something like that.  That is a serious injury



Whoa, that is a serious injury, might even be career ending depending how bad it is. That's too bad, I really wanted to see them fight, but looks like it won't happen for atleast a year, if at all.


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 5, 2007)

illusion said:


> Whoa, that is a serious injury, might even be career ending depending how bad it is. That's too bad, I really wanted to see them fight, but looks like it won't happen for atleast a year, if at all.



That's why the GSP vs Hughes is an Interim Champion bout, he might be out for a long time


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 5, 2007)

predictions for the last episode of Ultimate Fighter?

I like Danzig and the Greek Aussie dude, not a surprise choice, they're the best all around.  But somebody is gonna get injured in tonight's episode.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 5, 2007)

I expected Mac to win, but fuck, man... George got his shit WASTED by Tommy. How funny is it that Hughes only had two of his guys win in the beginning and those same two end up in the Finale? Serra must have been pissed as hell.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 5, 2007)

Looks like Serra got completely fucked.

None of his fighters made it to the final and he is hurt and can't fight.


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 6, 2007)

he won because of the eye poke, cheating bastard


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 7, 2007)

What happened to Josh "Babyface" Barnett?  UFC should sign that guy.  In my mind the best heavyweight grappler next to Minatauro.


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 10, 2007)

UFC's fight card last Saturday was pretty damn good.  Better than most of their past paperview events.  Probably the best Ultimate Fighter finale.


----------



## illusion (Dec 11, 2007)

brokenpoem said:


> UFC's fight card last Saturday was pretty damn good.  Better than most of their past paperview events.  Probably the best Ultimate Fighter finale.



Yea, Guida and Huerta was an incredible fight, definately should be up for fight of the year. I'm now a fan of both fighters and hope they both do well, hope we see a rematch in the future.

B.J. Penn is one of my favorite fighters and Florian is a friggin' beast, I just can't believe how talented the 155 division is, makes me think the UFC should add a lower weight class as well, just because those little guys are so fun to watch.


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 11, 2007)

155 in UFC is turning out to be the best class, also because they are more mobile than the heavier fighters, thus making it a more exciting.

This Wednesda WEC - Urijah Faber, Paulo Fihlo, and Jens Pulver are fighting.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 12, 2007)

I don't see where Pulver is fighting.

nevermind


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 13, 2007)

Well, Pulver dominated that fight.

Won in about 30 seconds.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 13, 2007)

Yeah little evil threw cub into a choke _real_ fast.

Some good fights on that card, aside from that crap with Filio. Bad call by the ref.

I continue to be impressed by Faber. He's sort of a punkass and I don't really like him, but fuck he's good.


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 13, 2007)

cheifrocka said:


> Yeah little evil threw cub into a choke _real_ fast.
> 
> Some good fights on that card, aside from that crap with Filio. Bad call by the ref.
> 
> I continue to be impressed by Faber. He's sort of a punkass and I don't really like him, but fuck he's good.



The ref called it because he was screaming from the pain.  In my mind that arm would have been broken.

Faber is pretty goddamn good, really explosive.  But he really seems like a douche bag.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Dec 13, 2007)

Sonnen deserved to lose for being an idiot, he was dominating Filho in the stand up then he decides to go for a takedown.


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 13, 2007)

Gray Wolf said:


> Sonnen deserved to lose for being an idiot, he was dominating Filho in the stand up then he decides to go for a takedown.



In addition, you don't pull away when your opponenet has armbar position.  He gave him the space to pull.


----------



## Killa Cam (Dec 14, 2007)

Gray Wolf said:


> Sonnen deserved to lose for being an idiot, he was dominating Filho in the stand up then he decides to go for a takedown.



Not to mention the screaming. If you're in a submission try not to scream. Also yelling that Filho was out instead of instantly acting on it and then the ref would step in.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Dec 15, 2007)

I think the German suplex should be utilized more in mma.

Look how awesome this is.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 24, 2007)

Ah, MMA has been quite exciting this year. Way more exciting than the other boring "sports", aka Football, Boxing, and everything else that sucks. IE: anything NOT MMA.

I haven't really seen Faber fight that much beyond this last fight, and the fight he had before that, I forgot who it was against though... who cares?!? The other guy sucked and lost!   I was impressed with the little guy. I always wondered why no one else went for that jumping knee when they are being held like that... seems natural. Cool kid.

Anderson Silva is becoming a favorite. I watched him lose in Pride a couple times, but before that I had never watched him fight. A very exciting cat. 

Anyway, who's ready for the 29th?? Silva vs Liddell has lost some of its allure, but is still a dream matchup, and I'm gonna be anticipating that mofo. Hard to call, neither have looked normal in their last 2 fights. Silva didn't look like Silva when he fought Hendo, I don't care what anyone says. Liddell looked crappy vs Techno Viking. I say Silva by comeback death.

And WTF is up with Fedor vs Can Man Choi? Gimme a break. I saw his last fight in K-1, not impressed. Fedor will take him down and destroy him before his first bunch even makes it halfway to Fedor's head. Did you see how slow that guy is?

Machida vs Soko is interesting as well... too many good fights coming up.


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 24, 2007)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Ah, MMA has been quite exciting this year. Way more exciting than the other boring "sports", aka Football, Boxing, and everything else that sucks. IE: anything NOT MMA.
> 
> I haven't really seen Faber fight that much beyond this last fight, and the fight he had before that, I forgot who it was against though... who cares?!? The other guy sucked and lost!   I was impressed with the little guy. I always wondered why no one else went for that jumping knee when they are being held like that... seems natural. Cool kid.
> 
> ...



I like the Axe against Liddell also.  I also am looking forward to soko and machida.


----------



## Solinn (Dec 28, 2007)

I love the UFC and MMA, I remember watching Tito Ortiz before he was the champion and watching his rise to the top was simply amazing. Now I enjoy watching fighters like St.Pierre and Matt Hughes!


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 28, 2007)

Saturday is coming up, it should be exciting!


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 28, 2007)

As I type I am watching Wanderlei Silva's training on UFC All Access on MTV2 (when did they pick UFC?).  Damn his training is intense - he does circuit training with his nose clogged and nothing but a snorkel to limit breathing, afterwards he dips himself fully in ice to relax his muscles, followed by hot shower. CRAZY.


----------



## cygnus (Dec 29, 2007)

Man....I haven't trained in so long....

I'm looking forward to seeing Hughes get dominated again. I mean, what can he possibly do? GSP has a clear advantage in standup and wrestling (Koscheck is a D1 national champ for fucks sake) and the only position Hughes could win from is in GSPs guard! St Pierre is way to explosive to stay there long enough to get pounded out either.

Matt better hope for a freak injury stemming from the short training camp.

I still have no idea about Silva vs Liddell. My mind says Liddell but my heart can't see how he can stand up with Silva when Rampage couldn't...

Looking forward to seeing how the Safari Punch fairs against Lyoto too. Wish I wasn't working so I could watch the PPV.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Dec 29, 2007)

Chuck vs Wandy lost some of it's appeal but it is still a good match since neither of them can afford to lose.


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 29, 2007)

Gray Wolf said:


> Chuck vs Wandy lost some of it's appeal but it is still a good match since neither of them can afford to lose.



It definitely lost some of its appeal since both are coming off of two loses, but ever the PR managers Rogan, Dana, and company are trying to say that the fight is more exciting because the two are coming off loses...plz.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey look at the Fedor and Hong-man Choi stand off pics.




*Spoiler*: __ 








Fedor looks like a kid compared to him.


----------



## Killa Cam (Dec 30, 2007)

I miss steroid Wand with Pride rules. He sure can take hits. Hughes needs to hang it up though. GSP totally owned his ass on the ground. You would think GSP was the wrestler of the two.


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 30, 2007)

^^^Yeah Wandy looked a lot smaller, perhaps due to different training (or just no roids).  The card was pretty good aside from the Sanchez/Soa fight.  Machida is tight man, boring but very good.  Soko is young, he'll be back.  Wandy and Iceman fight was dope.  Wandy lost but it wasn't like he sucked ass like some of the other Pride migrants.  I was impressed by Chuck, was it me or did he actually go for takedowns?  I have never seen Chuck do that.  

Man, GSP vs Hughes...

Huges got , GSP is awesome!  Hughes got pwned more in this fight than the last one.  Verbal Tap out! Wow.  GSP out wrestled him like he did Koschek.  I was amazed how he destroyed one of the top fighters in the world.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Dec 30, 2007)

Wandy was fighting smart and put up a great fight. It was also nice to see Chuck throw kicks again and go for takedowns.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm just curious, did Liddell find a solution to Third World Debt during this fight or something, because Goldberg was ready to wash his fucking feet with his hair after that one. What is this, he's 38 years old and the best he's going to do is get demolished by Rampage again. Enough Favre-ing him up.

Oh, and Machida is awesome.


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 30, 2007)

Jove said:


> I'm just curious, did Liddell find a solution to Third World Debt during this fight or something, because Goldberg was ready to wash his fucking feet with his hair after that one. What is this, he's 38 years old and the best he's going to do is get demolished by Rampage again. Enough Favre-ing him up.
> 
> Oh, and Machida is awesome.



UFC does what I call "d!ck riding", they hype up things to sell shit.  I do wish they do a little more objective analysis during fights like Mauro or Quadros.  One time UFC and Couture PWNED themselves by "d!ck riding" Forest Griffin in his fight with Jardin.  They were saying all kinds of nice things about him, hyping him up, commenting on his form, and wrongly dimissing Jardin's form.  Result Forest got his ass beat and Couture, Rogan, and Goldberg looked stupid (and Forest crying like a child didn't help).


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 30, 2007)

brokenpoem said:


> UFC does what I call "d!ck riding", they hype up things to sell shit.  I do wish they do a little more objective analysis during fights like Mauro or Quadros.  One time UFC and Couture PWNED themselves by "d!ck riding" Forest Griffin in his fight with Jardin.  They were saying all kinds of nice things about him, hyping him up, commenting on his form, and wrongly dimissing Jardin's form.  Result Forest got his ass beat and Couture, Rogan, and Goldberg looked stupid (and Forest crying like a child didn't help).



I miss the old team of Quadros and Bas. 

Quadros: WOAH!

Bas: Jesus!

Quadros: WOAH!!

Bas: Look at this!

Quadros: Looks like he's going for the leg here Bas... nope.

I think the all-time classic was that ridculously elaborate entrance Liddell got in the first Couture fight, which was a prelude to a utter beatdown by Randy via dirty boxing the stuffing out of him. 


By the way, shouldn't someone in one of the fights have worn a pound of blue tape to honor Ryan?


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 30, 2007)

Jove said:


> I miss the old team of Quadros and Bas.
> 
> Quadros: WOAH!
> 
> ...



I know, no mention of that at all, then again UFC doesn't like mentioning other fighters and companies that they do not own.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Dec 30, 2007)

brokenpoem said:


> I know, no mention of that at all, then again UFC doesn't like mentioning other fighters and companies that they do not own.



Ryan Gracie was not exactly an upstanding citizen, he did stab and rob and people.


----------



## illusion (Dec 30, 2007)

brokenpoem said:


> I know, no mention of that at all, then again UFC doesn't like mentioning other fighters and companies that they do not own.



LOL, why the hell would they?

Hi, this is Ronald McDonald and I'd like to promote the new double whopper. 

Anyways, why would they mention a company that doesn't even exist anymore? It's time for some of you to let Pride die man, just let it go.



> I'm just curious, did Liddell find a solution to Third World Debt during this fight or something, because Goldberg was ready to wash his fucking feet with his hair after that one. What is this, he's 38 years old and the best he's going to do is get demolished by Rampage again. Enough Favre-ing him up.



"Favre-ing him up"? Stop hating man, he just beat one of the baddest men on the planet. They put up a great fight, so I give respect to both men.

Also, who's to say Chuck can't beat Rampage, we all thought GSP would destroy Serra and look what happened. Upsets happen all the time (especially in this sport). All it takes is one punch, anything can happen with two stand up fighters.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 30, 2007)

illusion said:


> "Favre-ing him up"? Stop hating man, he just beat one of the baddest men on the planet. They put up a great fight, so I give respect to both men.
> 
> Also, who's to say Chuck can't beat Rampage, we all thought GSP would destroy Serra and look what happened. Upsets happen all the time (especially in this sport). All it takes is one punch, anything can happen with two stand up fighters.



"One of the baddest men on the planet?!" I think you're the one that needs to let Pride die; it's not 2003, and Silva is miles away from his prime. Goldberg and Rogan's reactions were totally disproportionate. That's not hating, that's reason.

Chuck can't beat Rampage. It's not going to happen, not ever. They've fought two times, and the KO was the lesser of the two beatdowns on Iceman. That's also not hating, that's a pattern.


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 30, 2007)

illusion said:


> LOL, why the hell would they?
> 
> Hi, this is Ronald McDonald and I'd like to promote the new double whopper.
> 
> Anyways, why would they mention a company that doesn't even exist anymore? It's time for some of you to let Pride die man, just let it go.



True, but I was not referring to PRIDE, I was simply referring to the fact that they never mention other fighters outside their company and that they like to play up their company like they're the only ones, sexing up their fighters like they're are the best in the world when there was clear competition across the pond (of course this was mostly before they bought PRIDE).  I am well aware that this is PR, but I'm tired of their "d!ck riding" sometimes. 

I felt it would have been nice gesture to lend condolences to the Gracie family, their creators, but then again as Gray Wolf said Ryan was not an upstanding citizen.  I do not have PRIDE withdrawl (maybe I do, I like their rules better than UFC).


----------



## illusion (Dec 30, 2007)

Jove said:


> "One of the baddest men on the planet?!" I think you're the one that needs to let Pride die; it's not 2003, and Silva is miles away from his prime. Goldberg and Rogan's reactions were totally disproportionate. That's not hating, that's reason.



LOL, Wandy would and still can beat most of the fighters today, prime or not. He's also still one of the best fighters in the world, making him one of the baddest mother fuckers on the planet.

He's fought the who's who in mixed martial arts and is only 31. This isn't the last we've heard of him, he'll probably drop in weight class and get a few fights in, before he faces the winner of Hendo/Silva.



> Chuck can't beat Rampage. It's not going to happen, not ever. They've fought two times, and the KO was the lesser of the two beatdowns on Iceman. That's also not hating, that's a pattern.



Riiiight, just like when Wandy kicked Jackson's ass twice, that's also a pattern. Doesn't mean Rampage won't be able to beat him in a third match. This is MMA man, anything can happen.


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 30, 2007)

illusion said:


> He's fought the who's who in mixed martial arts and is only 31. This isn't the last we've heard of him, he'll probably drop in weight class and get a few fights in, before he faces the winner of Hendo/Silva.



I think he should move down along with Shogun too.  Middleweight is probably the thinest of the weightclasses, they can do damage there and possibly give the winner of Hendo/Silva a good fight.


----------



## illusion (Dec 30, 2007)

brokenpoem said:


> I think he should move down along with Shogun too.  Middleweight is probably the thinest of the weightclasses, they can do damage there and possibly give the winner of Hendo/Silva a good fight.



I couldn't agree with you more, that would set up some major super fights. Watching the fight last night, I couldn't help but notice how much bigger Liddell was from Wandy, seemed a few times like Wandy's arms were too short to reach. 

He did catch Liddell a few times though, where I thought it might be over, but I think he'd be better suited for the middleweight division.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 30, 2007)

illusion said:


> LOL, Wandy would and still can beat most of the fighters today, prime or not. He's also still one of the best fighters in the world, making him one of the baddest mother fuckers on the planet.
> 
> He's fought the who's who in mixed martial arts and is only 31. This isn't the last we've heard of him, he'll probably drop in weight class and get a few fights in, before he faces the winner of Hendo/Silva.
> 
> ...




Part 1: Wandy isn't going to defeat anyone with the way he looked last night. He didn't even clinch effectively. Unless he pulls a Barerra type career resurrection, he's probably going to chug along in mediocrity like Saku has for the last few years. Of course, UFC isn't going to let him roid up, or feed him Jap-cans.

Although now that you mention it, dropping a weight class is an interesting idea. He could definitely tear apart guys at 185. I'm a big Hendo guy, but a revitalized Silva at 185 could give him a real fight. Anderson might be tough, though. Be cool to see two ex-Chute Boxe guys go at it.

Part 2: Come on, now. Let's not change the subject here. Rampage's inability to beat Wandy several years ago is totally impertinent. And even accepting the conceptual argument that MMA defies patterns and logic (and 2007 has provided ample evidence to that, no doubt), Rampage-Wandy is completely different. Rampage nearly won both fights against Wanderlei, while Liddel was decimated in the first fight against Quinton, and flash-Ko'd in the second. He hasn't shown anything suggesting that he'll get through. He just doesn't match up well against Quinton.

But yeah, eventually you're right; anything can happen in the ring/cage. Unless it's Fedor.


----------



## illusion (Dec 30, 2007)

Jove said:


> Part 1: Wandy isn't going to defeat anyone with the way he looked last night. He didn't even clinch effectively. Unless he pulls a Barerra type career resurrection, he's probably going to chug along in mediocrity like Saku has for the last few years. Of course, UFC isn't going to let him roid up, or feed him Jap-cans.



I thought the same thing, I was telling my friends. "Don't worry, when he gets the muay thai clinch and starts raining those knees, it's over" but, that shit never came. 



> Although now that you mention it, dropping a weight class is an interesting idea. He could definitely tear apart guys at 185. I'm a big Hendo guy, but a revitalized Silva at 185 could give him a real fight. Anderson might be tough, though. Be cool to see two ex-Chute Boxe guys go at it.



I can promise you that I'll be watching that fight if it does happen.



> Part 2: Come on, now. Let's not change the subject here. Rampage's inability to beat Wandy several years ago is totally impertinent. And even accepting the conceptual argument that MMA defies patterns and logic (and 2007 has provided ample evidence to that, no doubt), Rampage-Wandy is completely different. Rampage nearly won both fights against Wanderlei, while Liddel was decimated in the first fight against Quinton, and flash-Ko'd in the second. He hasn't shown anything suggesting that he'll get through. He just doesn't match up well against Quinton.



True.



> But yeah, eventually you're right; anything can happen in the ring/cage. Unless it's Fedor.



That's why we all love this sport.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 30, 2007)

illusion said:


> I can promise you that I'll be watching that fight if it does happen.



Oh man, I would go nuts. It reminds me of Pride 20, when they announced Sperry v. Ninja, and the MMA world just went berserk for seeing two Brazilians fight outide of Brazil. And especially with the whole Chute Boxe v. BTT rivalry simmering. Still one of my all-time favorites, with the stand-up chaos and the excellent ground work. Rua's ninja entrance was awesome, too. Too bad he fizzled out.


----------



## cygnus (Dec 30, 2007)

Man. I can't stop watching GSP beat the shit out of Hughes. I just want to see a card with GSP, Anderson Silva and Fedor. I would blow my mancrush wad.


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 30, 2007)

cygnus said:


> Man. I can't stop watching GSP beat the shit out of Hughes. I just want to see a card with GSP, Anderson Silva and Fedor. *I would blow my mancrush wad*.



That is disgusting.  Yes such a fight card would be dope.  

Fedor is fighting this Monday against that tall Korean dude (name escapes me).  Perhaps we will get to see Emlianeko/Couture, supposedly Randy's contract is out in a year, then he can fight somewhere else.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 31, 2007)

Here's the vid for Fedor v. Hong Man Choi:




*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow, Fedor looked like he had that first armbar LOCKED. He also looked like a sportswatch on HMC's arm.


----------



## Near (Dec 31, 2007)

Machida is the man.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 1, 2008)

Jesus, Choi Hong Man is one tough SOB. The guy is still an inexperienced MMA fighter but he still did good job against Fedor.


----------



## illusion (Jan 1, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> Jesus, Choi Hong Man is one tough SOB. The guy is still an inexperienced MMA fighter but he still did good job against Fedor.



Please tell me that was a joke. He didn't do shit, all he had going for him was his weight and he basically just fell on Fedor, the fight should've been over earlier, but he got lucky and slipped out of the first armbar.

Fedor needs to stop fucking around and come to the UFC, so he can face some real competition. Not some freak show with no ground skills, don't get me wrong though, Choi can be really good in a few years.

Also, thanks for the vid Jove.


----------



## brokenpoem (Jan 1, 2008)

illusion said:


> Please tell me that was a joke. He didn't do shit, all he had going for him was his weight and he basically just fell on Fedor, the fight should've been over earlier, but he got lucky and slipped out of the first armbar.
> 
> Fedor needs to stop fucking around and come to the UFC, so he can face some real competition. Not some freak show with no ground skills, don't get me wrong though, Choi can be really good in a few years.
> 
> Also, thanks for the vid Jove.



I think UFC lowballed Fedor on the contract so it wasn't really him who was fucking around.  That's one of the reasons why Randy left because UFC wasn't committed to getting top quality at heavyweight.


----------



## illusion (Jan 2, 2008)

brokenpoem said:


> I think UFC lowballed Fedor on the contract so it wasn't really him who was fucking around.  That's one of the reasons why Randy left because UFC wasn't committed to getting top quality at heavyweight.



That's not what I heard, supposedly they offered him a fat contract. I just think he doesn't want to fight in the cage.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 2, 2008)

illusion said:


> That's not what I heard, supposedly they offered him a fat contract. I just think he doesn't want to fight in the cage.



I can't blame him there, I've always hated the fucking cage. It's the relic of when the sport marketed barbarianism and mindless bloodlust, and for years the sport wallowed in boredom as wrestler after wrestler just held people against the damn thing.

Although it is better now; if there's one thing Dana White done that isn't unsavory, it's his complete disdain for boring fights/fighters.


----------



## brokenpoem (Jan 2, 2008)

illusion said:


> That's not what I heard, supposedly they offered him a fat contract. I just think he doesn't want to fight in the cage.



Well, still why aren't they getting people like Gomi or Barnett?  What's going on, shouldn't have those guys been priority?


----------



## Yunho (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not too knowledged about MMA yet, but this is the first I've heard/seen Fedor and he was kickass. His first lock should have done it. Great performance by Fedor. (I'm used to seeing Hong Man Choi vids. )
Lol@Bob Sapp VS Bobby Ologun


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 2, 2008)

Fedor vs HMC was a joke. HMC did, literally, just fall on top of Fedor. Then he landed a couple sloppy punches. Fedor was never in any trouble in the fight at all. I hope we get to see Fedor v Zulu II! That rematch would be SICK!!!  If he wins, Fedor is still #1. :rofl

What a year for MMA though. I don't think anyone expected Machida to win against Soko with anything but a decision. I thought he would win, personally, but I was 100% sure it was going to the decision. I was impressed. Though Soko didn't look so good. I guess either he didn't transition his Judo very well or Judo was just never that good to begin with for MMA. Karo uses it, but not all that much. Yoshida uses it, too, but what has he done with it?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 2, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yoshida uses it, too, but what has he done with it?



In my opinion, he beat Wanderlei both times with it. Close decisions, though. I could see it going both ways, but at the time I loathed Silva (it took me along time to get over his dethronement of Saku ). Of course, Chute Boxe always seemed to get the calls in those decisions; I'll never concede one bit that Hendo beat Arona, and Arona probably should have gotten the nod over Wanderlei.

I'm interested in Machida. Reading your comments, it reminds me of the time several years ago when Dan Henderson was seen as a boring, decision-only fighter. Hopefully Machida discovers an awe-inspiring, demolishing _left_ hand.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 2, 2008)

brokenpoem said:


> Well, still why aren't they getting people like Gomi or Barnett?  What's going on, shouldn't have those guys been priority?



The UFC is in talks with Gomi, he was at UFC 79. Josh Barnett does not want to fight in the UFC and has made a complete ass out of himself in the process.


----------



## Killa Cam (Jan 2, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Fedor vs HMC was a joke. HMC did, literally, just fall on top of Fedor. Then he landed a couple sloppy punches.



True but those sloppy punches did damage. Look at Fedor's face when he first gets up, it looks like he's been in a war and that was only after a couple punches. Choi has no ground game but hits very hard. If he had any type of submission defense he might have faired better. I wish the UFC didn't impost a weight limit in the Heavyweight division.


----------



## MueTai (Jan 2, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Fedor vs HMC was a joke. HMC did, literally, just fall on top of Fedor. Then he landed a couple sloppy punches. Fedor was never in any trouble in the fight at all. I hope we get to see Fedor v Zulu II! That rematch would be SICK!!!  If he wins, Fedor is still #1. :rofl
> 
> What a year for MMA though. I don't think anyone expected Machida to win against Soko with anything but a decision. I thought he would win, personally, but I was 100% sure it was going to the decision. I was impressed. Though Soko didn't look so good. I guess either he didn't transition his Judo very well or Judo was just never that good to begin with for MMA. Karo uses it, but not all that much. Yoshida uses it, too, but what has he done with it?



lol did you see that first armbar?  Fedor was hanging from HMC's arm like a sloth 

I really wanted Sokky to win because I disliked Machida's boring style, but I was happy that at least Machida finished the fight.  Sokky looked really lethargic in that fight.


----------



## attackoflance (Jan 4, 2008)

I think Fedor needs to fight Barnett or his brother. Both fights would be good and then no one could complain about him not fighting a top 10. There are other good fighters that aren't top 10 he could fight, but people will bitch no matter who he fights.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2008)

Jove said:


> In my opinion, he beat Wanderlei both times with it. Close decisions, though. I could see it going both ways, but at the time I loathed Silva (it took me along time to get over his dethronement of Saku ). Of course, Chute Boxe always seemed to get the calls in those decisions; I'll never concede one bit that Hendo beat Arona, and Arona probably should have gotten the nod over Wanderlei.
> 
> I'm interested in Machida. Reading your comments, it reminds me of the time several years ago when Dan Henderson was seen as a boring, decision-only fighter. Hopefully Machida discovers an awe-inspiring, demolishing _left_ hand.


Just sayin', Judo doesn't seem all too insanely impressive from what I've seen. Soko has a pretty high pedigree in Judo so I've heard, but he looked pretty bad on the groun. I dunno.

Decision Dan Henderson.  Yeah, but I think Machida has a much better argument for being a decisioner. If that's even a word... 7 decisions out of 12 wins? :amazed Still, he did finish, finally. Maybe the tide is turning for him.



Killa Cam said:


> True but those sloppy punches did damage. Look at Fedor's face when he first gets up, it looks like he's been in a war and that was only after a couple punches. Choi has no ground game but hits very hard. If he had any type of submission defense he might have faired better. I wish the UFC didn't impost a weight limit in the Heavyweight division.


True, he got Fedor pretty good. But this is Fedor. He doesn't exactly have the toughest face in the world. Maybe Choi could be a force with the proper camp, I don't know. I saw him in the last K1 and thought he was unimpressive in that, too.


MueTai said:


> lol did you see that first armbar? Fedor was hanging from HMC's arm like a sloth
> 
> I really wanted Sokky to win because I disliked Machida's boring style, but I was happy that at least Machida finished the fight. Sokky looked really lethargic in that fight.


I was hoping SoccerJew would win.  He came out with the Predator mask and everything! 

He'll be back though, he's no Houston Alexander.


----------



## attackoflance (Jan 5, 2008)

i think we will see houston vs soko, just seems like a fight with a guarenteed ko...if there is a boring card like liddell/machia, throw that fight on there to get a good ko in the mix


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2008)

Yeah, Houston vs Soko makes a lot of sense right now. Both coming off losses, both KO monsters. Soko would play it smart though, take him down and get the TKO, methinks. Or sub.


----------



## Tracespeck (Jan 5, 2008)

Fedor not signing with the UFC did not having anything to do with the cage.  Fedor did not like the contract he was offered.  The UFC offered him the most money, by a considerable amount even.  There were stipulations though.  Rumors were that he would not be able to fight in any other org (standard) or be able to compete in sambo (native russian combat sport).  The UFC would get exclusive rights to his name and appearance, etc.  There was a rumor that fedor wanted to be able to reject opponents but the UFC wanted it to be their choice.  Supposedly fedors managers wanted other fighters of their choice to be in the UFC as well and also have a production in russia.  And the list goes on and on.  None of that is 100% confirmed but it wasn't over money or "the cage."

So he went to a new org with no real competition for less money but were he could basically have it any way he wants.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Jan 5, 2008)

There is a rumor that gomi might fight edgar. I hope it is true. Besides Fedor, i want Gomi in the UFC the most.


----------



## attackoflance (Jan 6, 2008)

I wanna see Gomi and Kid in UFC
I can't believe they have Lyoto fighting Tito next, that shit is whack!  I mean honestly he deserves someone not coming off a loss and a draw.


----------



## MueTai (Jan 6, 2008)

Kid Yamamoto for the win, it would be so awesome if he went to the UFC.  But it's probably never gonna happen.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2008)

Marco said:


> There is a rumor that gomi might fight edgar. I hope it is true. Besides Fedor, i want Gomi in the UFC the most.


Gomi vs Edgar? I can see Edgar taking a decision, that's probably a bad first fight for Gomi. But, as highly touted as Gomi is, he shouldn't get any easy fights, right?


MueTai said:


> Kid Yamamoto for the win, it would be so awesome if he went to the UFC. But it's probably never gonna happen.


Kid is too light for the UFC. Unless UFC strips WEC of the featherweight division and incorporates that into the big show, the only place for Kid is other orgs or the WEC. And I highly doubt he'll go to the WEC. Still don't know know why Filho is in there...


----------



## illusion (Jan 6, 2008)

Tracespeck said:


> Fedor not signing with the UFC did not having anything to do with the cage.  Fedor did not like the contract he was offered.  The UFC offered him the most money, by a considerable amount even.  There were stipulations though.  Rumors were that he would not be able to fight in any other org (standard) or be able to compete in sambo (native russian combat sport).  The UFC would get exclusive rights to his name and appearance, etc.  There was a rumor that fedor wanted to be able to reject opponents but the UFC wanted it to be their choice.  Supposedly fedors managers wanted other fighters of their choice to be in the UFC as well and also have a production in russia.  And the list goes on and on.  None of that is 100% confirmed but it wasn't over money or "the cage."
> 
> So he went to a new org with no real competition for less money but were he could basically have it any way he wants.



That's even worse.

He wanted to be able to pick and reject his opponents? Whether you like the UFC or not, you can't accuse them of not trying to make the best fights. If you let the fighters choose (or their managers) this'll turn into boxing, where fighters don't want to risk their records against the toughest competition and you get a bunch of lame fights. I'm glad the UFC didn't budge on this one, it'll open up the flood gates for other fighters to want the same thing.

Also, I don't blame the UFC for not wanting Fedor to fight in any other orginization, they're trying to protect their investment, that stipulation is in every standard contract. Sounds to me like Fedor wanted too much.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Jan 6, 2008)

attackoflance said:


> I wanna see Gomi and Kid in UFC
> I can't believe they have Lyoto fighting Tito next, that shit is whack!  I mean honestly he deserves someone not coming off a loss and a draw.



I agree. It should no doubt be Jardine vs. Lyoto for #1 contender



CrazyMoronX said:


> Gomi vs Edgar? I can see Edgar taking a decision, that's probably a bad first fight for Gomi. But, as highly touted as Gomi is, he shouldn't get any easy fights, right?
> 
> Kid is too light for the UFC. Unless UFC strips WEC of the featherweight division and incorporates that into the big show, the only place for Kid is other orgs or the WEC. And I highly doubt he'll go to the WEC. Still don't know know why Filho is in there...



Thats what Dana wants. Dana trys to give the PRIDE guys bad matchups, so they can lose. I think Gomi can pull it off though


----------



## illusion (Jan 6, 2008)

Marco said:


> Thats what Dana wants. Dana trys to give the PRIDE guys bad matchups, so they can lose. I think Gomi can pull it off though



LMAO, yea blame it on Dana. He puts good fighters against other good fighters, stop coming up with excuses. Would you rather him give the poor Pride fighters cupcake matches? 

Please, Pride fighters are tough as nails and will fight whoever is scheduled, I don't hear them bitching about Dana giving them bad matchups. If you look closely, Dana is trying to push the Pride fighters to the top, he gave Rampage a title shot in his second fight and Hendo a title shot in his first UFC match. Other UFC fighters have been waiting for that opportunity for years.

If anything I would say he's favoring the Pride fighters, which I don't blame, because they've already proven themselves. Dana isn't giving them "bad" matchups, he's giving them "tough" matchups, because that's what we (the fans) want to see.


----------



## attackoflance (Jan 7, 2008)

I personally don't think Dana is giving PRIDE fighters bad matchups, just tough ones because they are good fighters. I do think that maybe with the track record of PRIDE fighters coming into the UFC and not doing so well right off the bat that maybe he should give them a little easier fights, but thats not my decision.


----------



## Potentialflip (Jan 7, 2008)

Give former Pride fighters easier opponents is a whole lot worse than giving them tougher ones. While I agree they should always have a tuneup fight to familiarize themselves with the rules. I don't see anything wrong with putting them against people who can give them problems.


----------



## brokenpoem (Jan 8, 2008)

question:  Who the hell is still at Chute Box now that the Rua brothers and Wandy are gone?  Is there anyone there that is worth a damn?

BTW Serra vs GSP in Montreal, whenever Serra is healthy.  I imagine that there will be a couple of Canadian fighters on the card.  I can't think of any "names"

I also heard that Huerta is training with GSP, he got exposed against Guida, time to enhance the game, I can think of nobody better to train with.


----------



## MueTai (Jan 9, 2008)

If that's true brokenpoem, then Huerta is gonna be even more dangerous.  And I don't think he was "exposed", Guida did what he does best, constant and aggressive assault, and Huerta did really a good job of keeping his composure.


----------



## brokenpoem (Jan 9, 2008)

MueTai said:


> If that's true brokenpoem, then Huerta is gonna be even more dangerous.  And I don't think he was "exposed", Guida did what he does best, constant and aggressive assault, and Huerta did really a good job of keeping his composure.



Agreed, but now he needs learn how to defend himself against hi-octane fighters like Guida.  If I can recall I think he was out wrestled.


----------



## attackoflance (Jan 10, 2008)

the only top fighter, off the top of my head still at chute box is Thiago Silva, I could be wrong though.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Jan 11, 2008)

illusion said:


> LMAO, yea blame it on Dana. He puts good fighters against other good fighters, stop coming up with excuses. Would you rather him give the poor Pride fighters cupcake matches?
> 
> Please, Pride fighters are tough as nails and will fight whoever is scheduled, I don't hear them bitching about Dana giving them bad matchups. If you look closely, Dana is trying to push the Pride fighters to the top, he gave Rampage a title shot in his second fight and Hendo a title shot in his first UFC match. Other UFC fighters have been waiting for that opportunity for years.
> 
> If anything I would say he's favoring the Pride fighters, which I don't blame, because they've already proven themselves. Dana isn't giving them "bad" matchups, he's giving them "tough" matchups, because that's what we (the fans) want to see.



Even rampage said he had the UFC jitters and needed a warm up. You saw how rampage didnt look that greeat against the beastman. Besides rampage, dana through the other pride fighters to the wolves. Chonan got Karo, hendo got rampage, Werdum got AA. Your dumb if you dont think dana favors his ufc fighters. Dana copeltely wants his ufc fighters to beat pride fighters. Because dana wants top prove that his fighters are better. Dana was so happy when forrest won and even called shogun ovverated.


----------



## illusion (Jan 11, 2008)

Marco said:


> Even rampage said he had the UFC jitters and needed a warm up. You saw how rampage didnt look that greeat against the beastman. Besides rampage, dana through the other pride fighters to the wolves. Chonan got Karo, hendo got rampage, Werdum got AA. Your dumb if you dont think dana favors his ufc fighters. Dana copeltely wants his ufc fighters to beat pride fighters. Because dana wants top prove that his fighters are better. Dana was so happy when forrest won and even called shogun ovverated.



LMAO, the old conspiracy theory, huh?

Dana wanting to make the Pride fighters look bad is rediculous, it's bad for buisiness, he signed most of these guys to some fat contracts. You're making it sound as if Pride fighters are inferior or something. Oh man I feel so sorry for Chonan, Rampage and Werdum, Dana is screwing them over by giving them some tough matches. WTF? They aren't rookies, these guys have already proven themselves and deserve the respect to fight the best. 

Pride fighters have been doing this for years and most of them aren't getting any younger. They want a title shot as soon as possible and guess what's the fastest way of getting one? Yea, beating the best. There's no such thing as warmup fights anymore, if you're fighting in the UFC, you've got to be a tough mother fucker. This isn't WWE, where they can call up the Brooklyn Brawler to tune you up, every fight is tough nowadays. 

I also don't hear you complaining about Dana making tough fights for Liddell, Griffin and Karo. Or does it only work for Pride fighters? Hmmm, weird.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Jan 11, 2008)

illusion said:


> LMAO, the old conspiracy theory, huh?
> 
> Dana wanting to make the Pride fighters look bad is rediculous, it's bad for buisiness, he signed most of these guys to some fat contracts. You're making it sound as if Pride fighters are inferior or something. Oh man I feel so sorry for Chonan, Rampage and Werdum, Dana is screwing them over by giving them some tough matches. WTF? They aren't rookies, these guys have already proven themselves and deserve the respect to fight the best.
> 
> ...



But there not used to the enviroment and fans. They should get warm ups like page did. Plus you say dana doesnt want the pride fighters to look bad? Did you see how happy he was after forrest beat shogun, and how he said shogun was ovverrated just like all the pride fighters. Dana wants them to lose, he wants his fighters to be better, all while making good matches and money. But deep down he wants PRIDE to lose, LOSE!


----------



## illusion (Jan 12, 2008)

Marco said:


> But there not used to the enviroment and fans. They should get warm ups like page did. Plus you say dana doesnt want the pride fighters to look bad? Did you see how happy he was after forrest beat shogun, and how he said shogun was ovverrated just like all the pride fighters. Dana wants them to lose, he wants his fighters to be better, all while making good matches and money. But deep down he wants PRIDE to lose, LOSE!



I don't know man, it still just sounds like excuses. They need to give the Pride fighters some warmup matches? Look at what happened with Gonzaga vs Cro Cop, warmup fights aren't guaranteed victories. I bet if you ask any Pride fighter who'd they want to fight, they'd say they want to fight for the belt. None of them'll be like, oh give me some easy matches first. Not to mention there's no such thing as easy matches nowadays, if you're a scrub, you're probably not fighting for the UFC.

You also won't hear any of the Pride fighters coming up with all these excuses and conspiracy theories about Dana trying to screw them. It's only the hardcore Pride fans, they're just trying to justify why some of the Pride fighters are losing. Matter of fact, if Dana really wanted to screw them, he'd keep giving them tough matches without a title shot.

I just don't get it, Dana and the UFC are making some incredible fight cards and all you can think about is, "why is Dana giving the Pride fighters tough matches?" Pride doesn't exist anymore man, they're all UFC now, so who cares? As long as we're seeing some good matches, the fans win, AMIRITE?


----------



## brokenpoem (Jan 12, 2008)

weird...Renato Sobral is on a card here in San Diego for the Light-heavyweight title for some organization.  I personally liked the dude, why not renewal on contract?  He did win his last fight.


----------



## attackoflance (Jan 12, 2008)

brokenpoem said:


> weird...Renato Sobral is on a card here in San Diego for the Light-heavyweight title for some organization.  I personally liked the dude, why not renewal on contract?  He did win his last fight.



ufc let him go becasue he held the choke to long on the last fight

and i think Dana wants his fighters to win, who wouldnt if you owned the company, but i still think that most pride fighters dont want to fight cans their first time in. the only fighter that got someone to difficult i think was Chonan, i mean as much as I like Forrest, Shogun being ranked #1 in the world at the time, could have fought alot tougher opponents. Hendo gets Rampage and then Silva, both very tough fights but he looks fine in the cage and is doing the title thing. Fedor would have come in and fought Randy off the bat and said he would have it no other way. Wandy came in and fought Chuck, which is the fight everyone wanted but again could have fought someone harder and still had marketablilty like Rampage.


----------



## brokenpoem (Jan 12, 2008)

attackoflance said:


> the only top fighter, off the top of my head still at chute box is Thiago Silva, I could be wrong though.



Actually that guy left too, my bro told me he is departing for ATT(American Top Team).


----------



## illusion (Jan 13, 2008)

attackoflance said:


> ufc let him go becasue he held the choke to long on the last fight
> 
> and i think Dana wants his fighters to win, who wouldnt if you owned the company, but i still think that most pride fighters dont want to fight cans their first time in. the only fighter that got someone to difficult i think was Chonan, i mean as much as I like Forrest, Shogun being ranked #1 in the world at the time, could have fought alot tougher opponents. Hendo gets Rampage and then Silva, both very tough fights but he looks fine in the cage and is doing the title thing. Fedor would have come in and fought Randy off the bat and said he would have it no other way. Wandy came in and fought Chuck, which is the fight everyone wanted but again could have fought someone harder and still had marketablilty like Rampage.



I gotta agree, Dana definately wants to see the UFC fighters win, but I don't think he's out to screw the Pride fighters.

As for Sobral, I doubt he would've made that much of a difference in the LHW division anyway, he'd be a tough fight for someone at best.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Jan 13, 2008)

illusion said:


> I don't know man, it still just sounds like excuses. They need to give the Pride fighters some warmup matches? Look at what happened with Gonzaga vs Cro Cop, warmup fights aren't guaranteed victories. I bet if you ask any Pride fighter who'd they want to fight, they'd say they want to fight for the belt. None of them'll be like, oh give me some easy matches first. Not to mention there's no such thing as easy matches nowadays, if you're a scrub, you're probably not fighting for the UFC.
> 
> You also won't hear any of the Pride fighters coming up with all these excuses and conspiracy theories about Dana trying to screw them. It's only the hardcore Pride fans, they're just trying to justify why some of the Pride fighters are losing. Matter of fact, if Dana really wanted to screw them, he'd keep giving them tough matches without a title shot.
> 
> I just don't get it, Dana and the UFC are making some incredible fight cards and all you can think about is, "why is Dana giving the Pride fighters tough matches?" Pride doesn't exist anymore man, they're all UFC now, so who cares? As long as we're seeing some good matches, the fans win, AMIRITE?



Wrong. Bisping and Rashad headlining a card= fail. He can be doing way better cards with the new PRIDE fighters in the UFC. tHE CARDS WERE GOOD IN 07, BUT SHOULD HAVE BEEN BETTER.


----------



## illusion (Jan 13, 2008)

Dragon said:


> Wrong. Bisping and Rashad headlining a card= fail. He can be doing way better cards with the new PRIDE fighters in the UFC. tHE CARDS WERE GOOD IN 07, BUT SHOULD HAVE BEEN BETTER.



They were both undefeated though, but yea I admit, it was a weak headliner.

You do also realize that it took time to sign most of the Pride fighters. I guarantee in 08' they'll have alot more Pride fighters in the cards (hopefully Dana doesn't give them any tough fights, though ). 

Most of the fight cards in 07' were great and highly entertaining, it was the year of the upset, of course there's always room to improve they're not perfect. It just sounds like you're looking for any flaw in the UFC, cause you're so biased towards Pride. 

Oh well, we'll agree to disagree. I know I'm killing everyone with my long winded responses, we're both not changing each others mind, so this argument is moot.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Jan 14, 2008)

All im saying is Pride fighters should get a warm up fight. It kinda soudns pussy, but you saw Rampages performance against B fighter Eastman. It was because he was nervous and had jitters. Plus with the new rules, new enviorment, etc. Some fighters deserved it i guess, like shogun. With all the hype he was getting, being thrown to forrest, he should have smashed him. But that just shows how hard it is to transition.


----------



## illusion (Jan 14, 2008)

Dragon said:


> All im saying is Pride fighters should get a warm up fight. It kinda soudns pussy, but you saw Rampages performance against B fighter Eastman. It was because he was nervous and had jitters. Plus with the new rules, new enviorment, etc. Some fighters deserved it i guess, like shogun. With all the hype he was getting, being thrown to forrest, he should have smashed him. But that just shows how hard it is to transition.



I can agree with that, although Forrest wasn't really considered a top 5 fighter (lost to Tito and Jardine), so you can kind of call that a warmup fight. 

It was a tough fight to be his first, but I guarantee we all thought Shogun would run through him, well atleast I did.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 14, 2008)

Shogun was fighting a 102 degree Fever, 2 torn ACLs, a bad case of stage fright, poor training conditions, overlooked Forrest, and I'm pretty sure about 2 minutes into the first round I saw the mosquito that gave Arona dengue fever fly in and sting him in the eye--which not only hampered his vision, but also gave him dengue fever.

He'll be back badder than ever!!


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Jan 14, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Shogun was fighting a 102 degree Fever, 2 torn ACLs, a bad case of stage fright, poor training conditions, overlooked Forrest, and I'm pretty sure about 2 minutes into the first round I saw the mosquito that gave Arona dengue fever fly in and sting him in the eye--which not only hampered his vision, but also gave him dengue fever.
> 
> He'll be back badder than ever!!



Thanks for not discrediting forrests win and giving shogun excuses. I think if shogun came into that fight as the monster we know of him from PRIDE, he would have won hands down. Cant wait for the rematch


----------



## brokenpoem (Jan 17, 2008)

Zuffa is suing Randy Couture  I understand some of their quams but the extent of this stuff is ridiculous


----------



## cygnus (Jan 17, 2008)

They don't really have a case...

Couture isn't a personality, only a background trainer, in the IFL. They're basically suing the use of his name in the name of his gym.

They're going after the non-compete rather than the non-compLete part of the contract. Its clutching at straws...


----------



## brokenpoem (Jan 18, 2008)

They own his fighting rights, but it seems like they think they actually own him and his name.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 18, 2008)

brokenpoem said:


> They own his fighting rights, but it seems like they think they actually own him and his name.



he's going to have to pull a "prince" and turn his name into a symbol

maybe a lil fist
better yet a wrestling logo. like those pins in high school.

got those were so gay.


----------



## Lighto-Kun (Jan 19, 2008)

Just a few more hours until Penn x Stevenson.  I'm rooting for Penn what about everyone else?  I think Penn's got a leg up on Stevenson in terms of experience and skill.  Plus, Penn seems so motivated and focused, Stevenson has his work cut out for him tonight.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 19, 2008)

This event was brutal it had vicious knock outs and a blood bath.


----------



## brokenpoem (Jan 20, 2008)

Gray Wolf said:


> This event was brutal it had vicious knock outs and a blood bath.



As I type I am still watching the undercard off paperview, and recording it on my DVR.

I thought that earlier fight had a bad cut in it, but the bj/stevenson that was some crazy blood.  BJ is looking better than ever.

I starting to think Gonzaga was just lucky with Cro Cop.  Werdum is good but he is a boring fighter from what I have seen so far.

This card was pretty damn good, good knockouts and blood BLOOOOOOOOODDDDD.


----------



## illusion (Jan 20, 2008)

brokenpoem said:


> I thought that earlier fight had a bad cut in it, but the bj/stevenson that was some crazy blood.  BJ is looking better than ever.



Yea, Pulver awoke a sleeping giant, Penn has always been one of my favorite fighters. His next fight with Sherk is gonna be a must watch.



> I starting to think Gonzaga was just lucky with Cro Cop.  Werdum is good but he is a boring fighter from what I have seen so far.



Gonzaga reminds me of old BJ, if he can just get into better shape he could be almost unstoppable.



> This card was pretty damn good, good knockouts and blood BLOOOOOOOOODDDDD.



Definately a great card, some sick knockouts, submissions and referee stoppages. Not to mention a shit load of blood.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 20, 2008)

the card didn't look too good but apparently i missed out


----------



## brokenpoem (Jan 20, 2008)

cheifrocka said:


> the card didn't look too good but apparently i missed out



I thought they always put scrubs in the overseas fight cards, but they were good fights this time.

With regards to Gonzaga/Werdum, I was hopping for a real good BJJ display but they decided to keep it on the feet.  Gonzaga should have pounded him in all those take downs he got.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 20, 2008)

oh well, i'll just grab the bootleg somewhere


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 20, 2008)

Captain Caveman lost, eh? I think it's time for a GG vs CC rematch. Well, maybe not just yet, but somewhere down the road. I don't see GG beating Mirko again.

BJ looked pretty good out there, licking the blood off his gloves and whatnot. But if he can't finish Sherk off in the first couple of rounds, let's be honest, he's going to gas out and drop a decision. I can see BJ via RNC round 1 or 2 vs Sherk as well. He's good at that.

Let's see Penn vs Fedor next year.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 20, 2008)

illusion said:


> Gonzaga reminds me of old BJ, if he can just get into better shape he could be almost unstoppable.



I agree Gonzaga has all the physical tools to be a top fighter, he needs to use his hands more he relies too much on his high kicks and he seems to forget what his game plan was in the middle of the fight. Gonzaga also needs to find a good conditioning coach.


----------



## illusion (Jan 20, 2008)

Gray Wolf said:


> I agree Gonzaga has all the physical tools to be a top fighter, he needs to use his hands more he relies too much on his high kicks and he seems to forget what his game plan was in the middle of the fight. Gonzaga also needs to find a good conditioning coach.



Agreed, he needs to mix it up. His leg kicks were devastating though, a few times he kicked Werdum in the leg and it knocked him over, I was thinking to myself GOD DAMN! He's gonna feel that in the morning.

I remember watching the UFC 80 preview and seeing Werdum training at the Chute box academy in some top notch facilities, it spent about 20 minutes showing Werdum working his ass off. 

Then it shows Gonzaga training in some hole in the wall, pulling an old man with a rope in front of some students, then rolling with some scrub that he was submitting easily, then it showed him with his kids. That was it, that was all it showed of his training! I remember thinking nah, maybe they just wanted to focus on him as a family man and show less of his "real" training, he'll be alright. Wrong, he needs to join a good camp, with other great fighters pushing him to the limit and like you said a good conditioning coach, cause he was winning that fight until he gassed.

OFF TOPIC: Am I the only one who would love to see Wanderlei Silva vs Rich Franklin on the undercard of the Hendo vs Anderson fight? Make it happen Dana.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 20, 2008)

Marcus Davis improves every fight so does Kenny Florian, they show new things and look better everytime they fight.


----------



## brokenpoem (Jan 20, 2008)

^^^^Davis is looking better each time he gets in there.  He's got heavy hands.

@illusion - I also think Wandy should go Middleweight.  A fight with Franklin would be dope.  So far that is the thinest of the weightclasses.

I hope BJ really fucks up Sherk, that roided lay and pray fighter.


----------



## Rock Lee (Jan 20, 2008)

I can't wait to see sherk vs penn.


----------



## ostrich (Jan 21, 2008)

Gray Wolf said:


> I agree Gonzaga has all the physical tools to be a top fighter, he needs to use his hands more he relies too much on his high kicks and he seems to forget what his game plan was in the middle of the fight. Gonzaga also needs to find a good conditioning coach.



I don't.Gonzaga will never be a top fighter and I'm pretty sure he will never throw another succesful highkick.If he ever does become a top fighter(I mean,a true top fighter.Not like he is now,beat one fighter,who most of you only heard stories of how great he is and you assume that Gonzaga beat him because he is a legend in the making and not because Cro Cop was utter crap and if you see his previous fights,you'll know what I'm talking about.And even Kongo beat him,who should've lost lost to one of Mirko's sparring partners but was ripped of by the judges.I'll post the fight if a find it.) I will be very disappointed in UFC and go to my previous opinion that Pride was much better.And in the fight against Werdum you could see that he was throwing those high kicks randomly and I'm pretty sure that he was more surprised than Cro Cop when he landed that infamous high kick.And there's no point in saying,if he gets more fit,learns to work better with his hands... he will be unstoppable.That's like me saying what if Bob Sapp learns to throw high kicks.And even if he does learn new techniques,what makes you think he will keep the ones he has now at this level?Take Cro Cop as an example,he came from K1,in the beginning was thought to be the best standup fighter in mma,but then he started working on his ground game and his standup technique got rusty.So if you say,if Gonzaga improves here and there is just being stupid,because that will no longer be a same fighter and you never know how it will turn out.

BTW,'s the Werdum vs Gonzaga fight for those of you who haven't seen it.


----------



## illusion (Jan 21, 2008)

ostrich said:


> I don't.Gonzaga will never be a top fighter and I'm pretty sure he will never throw another succesful highkick.If he ever does become a top fighter(I mean,a true top fighter.Not like he is now,beat one fighter,who most of you only heard stories of how great he is and you assume that Gonzaga beat him because he is a legend in the making and not because Cro Cop was utter crap and if you see his previous fights,you'll know what I'm talking about.And even Kongo beat him,who should've lost lost to one of Mirko's sparring partners but was ripped of by the judges.I'll post the fight if a find it.) I will be very disappointed in UFC and go to my previous opinion that Pride was much better.And in the fight against Werdum you could see that he was throwing those high kicks randomly and I'm pretty sure that he was more surprised than Cro Cop when he landed that infamous high kick.And there's no point in saying,if he gets more fit,learns to work better with his hands... he will be unstoppable.That's like me saying what if Bob Sapp learns to throw high kicks.And even if he does learn new techniques,what makes you think he will keep the ones he has now at this level?Take Cro Cop as an example,he came from K1,in the beginning was thought to be the best standup fighter in mma,but then he started working on his ground game and his standup technique got rusty.So if you say,if Gonzaga improves here and there is just being stupid,because that will no longer be a same fighter and you never know how it will turn out.



What the fuck are you babbling about? You think you're the only one who's seen Cro Cop fight in the past? You think all of us in here just "heard stories" about him? I've watched every one of Cro Cops fights that's including K-1, so please get off your soap box. 

Guess what, Cro Cop isn't fighting in K-1 anymore, he "HAD" to train in BJJ, what was he gonna do when someone takes him to the ground? Kick em' in the head? I also wouldn't call his kickboxing skills rusty, he just got old, not to mention he wasn't even the best K-1 fighter to begin with. His style just fit better into MMA, he was more of a flash KO artest.

Then you start saying some stupid shit like, if Gonzaga improves he won't be the same fighter, no fucking duh. You do know fighters try to improve themselves, right? We also said if he gets with a better camp and improves his cardio, he could become a great fighter, are you disputing that? If you are that's fine, but calling someone stupid for saying that, just shows your own ignorance (that wall of text you tried to hit us with, can vouch for my theory).

Gonzaga has all the tools in the world, size, black blet in BJJ and some devastating leg kicks. He just needs to work on his cardio and his boxing skills, both can easily be improved with more (or better) training. Also, Gonzaga was winning that fight before he gassed, but he lost fair and square and can only blame himself.

Also, BJ Penn's standup has improved so much and his jiu-jitsu is still top notch, so yes. You can improve in your weaknesses and still keep your strengths, it's been done plenty of times. If we go by your theory, then why would fighters even train other styles, it would just make their base style rusty.


----------



## ostrich (Jan 21, 2008)

illusion said:


> What the fuck are you babbling about? You think you're the only one who's seen Cro Cop fight in the past? You think all of us in here just "heard stories" about him? I've watched everyone one of Cro Cops fights that's including K-1, so please get off your soap box.



Where did I say that I'm the only one who has seen Cro Cop fight?I said "most of you",english being your mother tongue you should know that doesn't mean everybody.Either you're trying to be dramatic or you're twisting my words so you could mention that you watched every single one of Cro Cop's matches?If it's the latter,good for you.

And by most of you I meant most of UFC fans, as well.This isn't the only mma forum I've been on and from what I've seen, an average UFC fan knows little or nothing about Pride,K1... and their fighters.
I don't hold this against them but they should understand a few things before they make certain assumptions.For instance,Cro Cop comes to a different organization with different rules.
First match,beats a guy who was just running around that huge octagon trying not to get kicked in the head.
Second match,gets elbowed in the head 20+ times(which is not allowed in Pride, btw),barely gets up,Gonzaga had all the time in the world to throw his fat leg and do a quasi-high kick.
Third match,loses after getting hit 2-3 times in the cojones.After the first fight he's a monster,the second Gonzaga is in the top five of the world,after beating one guy,third fight he's not even in the top 50.These are not my words but the words of UFC fans.



illusion said:


> Guess what, Cro Cop isn't fighting in K-1 anymore, he "HAD" to train in BJJ, what was he gonna do when someone takes him to the ground? I also wouldn't call his kickboxing skills rusty, he just got old, not to mention he wasn't even the best K-1 fighter to begin with. His style just fit better into MMA, he was more of a flash KO artest.



Again where did I mention K-1?He "DIDN'T" have to train BJJ,there are other evasive ground techniques.Most fighters(most as in not all,just pointing it out for you) in UFC prefer ground fighting and/or boxing in stand up.Mirko's stand up fighting should be his edge over the other fighters,I agree that he should know how to handle himself on the ground,it's important that he doesn't freak out or something when thrown on his back,but he doesn't have to be a blackbelt.Just has to know how to get back up and assert his dominant fighting style.Old?He's 34 and that's not old in the mma world.It's hard to say who is the best in K1 but Mirko beat Aerts,Hunt,Bonjasky,Le Banner,Sapp,Feitosa,Musashi...Who are all top fighters(except Sapp,but Mirko was the first to TKO him so that makes it special) and that at least makes him one of the best, doesn't it?


Mma is a relatively new sport and it's easy to think that if a bjj fighter improves his boxing skills he will be a better fighter.In order to do that his stance,would have to change,when a boxer strikes he is not thinking about grabbing or anything besides the strike and evading a counter and so on.

I'm not saying it's impossible for a fighter to improve in such a way, but he has to be intelligent.And I don't think Gonzaga has the intelligence neccessary.The best way for Gonzaga to get better is through experience and work on the techniques he already knows and feels most comfrotable with.

In mma a fighter has to have an optimum mix of stamina, power and speed that best suit his technique and phyisical strenghts.If you raise someones stamina,his power and/or stamina may suffer as a result.And what good is a fighter if he can last three rounds but can't land a hit or can but without any real impact?I could go on about red and white muscles in a human's body but I'm getting tired and I want to end this quickly.

I see you're twisting my words again,eh? I didn't call anyone stupid,I said the claim was stupid.Even brilliant men sometimes do or say stupid things but that doesn't make them stupid.But if I insulted you Gray wolf,I apologize. 

And you can think I'm ignorant or whatever,I don't really care.


illusion said:


> Gonzaga has all the tools in the world, size, black blet in BJJ and some devastating leg kicks. He just needs to work on his cardio and his boxing skills, both can easily be improved with more (better) training. Also, Gonzaga was winning that fight before he gassed, but he lost fair and can only blame himself.



I talked about this in the previous points.But I'll just say that Gonzaga doesn't have all the tools  in the world.He's not an intelligent fighter,his concentration variates during the match,even though his kicks are powerful he doesn't time them right and you could see them a mile away if you don't get elbowed a few moments before,it's more like wild swinging and wondering what will happen.


illusion said:


> Also, BJ Penn's standup has improved so much and his jiu-jitsu is still top notch, so yes. You can improve in your weaknesses and still keep your strengths, it's been done plenty of times. If we go by your theory, then why would fighters even train other styles, it would just make their base style rusty.





			
				ostrich said:
			
		

> So if you say,if Gonzaga improves here and there is just being stupid,because that will no longer be a same fighter and you never know how it will turn out.



I quoted myself 

Where did I say that it's impossible for a fighter to effectively train other styles?By saying "you never know how it'll turn out" I meant it can turn out good and not so good.But I don't think Gonzaga can pull it off.


----------



## illusion (Jan 21, 2008)

ostrich said:


> Where did I say that I'm the only one who has seen Cro Cop fight?I said "most of you",english being your mother tongue you should know that doesn't mean everybody.Either you're trying to be dramatic or you're twisting my words so you could mention that you watched every single one of Cro Cop's matches?If it's the latter,good for you.
> 
> And by most of you I meant most of UFC fans, as well.This isn't the only mma forum I've been on and from what I've seen, an average UFC fan knows little or nothing about Pride,K1... and their fighters.
> I don't hold this against them but they should understand a few things before they make certain assumptions.For instance,Cro Cop comes to a different organization with different rules.
> ...



You said most of us, how was I supposed to know you were talking about other forums as well? "Most" of us in here know what we're talking about and you have alot of Pride fans in here that have seen most of Cro Cops fights, so of course your assumption was met with a bit of hostility.



> Again where did I mention K-1?He "DIDN'T" have to train BJJ,there are other evasive ground techniques.Most fighters(most as in not all,just pointing it out for you) in UFC prefer ground fighting and/or boxing in stand up.Mirko's stand up fighting should be his edge over the other fighters,I agree that he should know how to handle himself on the ground,it's important that he doesn't freak out or something when thrown on his back,but he doesn't have to be a blackbelt.Just has to know how to get back up and assert his dominant fighting style.Old?He's 34 and that's not old in the mma world.It's hard to say who is the best in K1 but Mirko beat Aerts,Hunt,Bonjasky,Le Banner,Sapp,Feitosa,Musashi...Who are all top fighters(except Sapp,but Mirko was the first to TKO him so that makes it special) and that at least makes him one of the best, doesn't it?



Yes you do have to train in BJJ, I guarantee every fighter in the MMA today trains (atleast a little) in BJJ. 




> Mma is a relatively new sport and it's easy to think that if a bjj fighter improves his boxing skills he will be a better fighter.In order to do that his stance,would have to change,when a boxer strikes he is not thinking about grabbing or anything besides the strike and evading a counter and so on.
> 
> I'm not saying it's impossible for a fighter to improve in such a way, but he has to be intelligent.And I don't think Gonzaga has the intelligence neccessary.The best way for Gonzaga to get better is through experience and work on the techniques he already knows and feels most comfrotable with.
> 
> In mma a fighter has to have an optimum mix of stamina, power and speed that best suit his technique and phyisical strenghts.If you raise someones stamina,his power and/or stamina may suffer as a result.And what good is a fighter if he can last three rounds but can't land a hit or can but without any real impact?I could go on about red and white muscles in a human's body but I'm getting tired and I want to end this quickly.



This sport is called "mixed martial arts"! You can be the best on the ground or standup, but if you don't learn both, you won't survive. That's a fact, now whether someone can learn both and adjust in a fight is another question, but you have to learn both.



> I see you're twisting my words again,eh? I didn't call anyone stupid,I said the claim was stupid.Even brilliant men sometimes do or say stupid things but that doesn't make them stupid.But if I insulted you Gray wolf,I apologize.



I did misinterpret this and I apologize.



> And you can think I'm ignorant or whatever,I don't really care.
> 
> I talked about this in the previous points.But I'll just say that Gonzaga doesn't have all the tools  in the world.He's not an intelligent fighter,his concentration variates during the match,even though his kicks are powerful he doesn't time them right and you could see them a mile away if you don't get elbowed a few moments before,it's more like wild swinging and wondering what will happen.



Your opinion, but I can atleast respect this, it was the way your other post said that a certain "claim" was stupid that rubbed me the wrong way.



> I quoted myself
> 
> Where did I say that it's impossible for a fighter to effectively train other styles?By saying "you never know how it'll turn out" I meant it can turn out good and not so good.But I don't think Gonzaga can pull it off.



Well we won't know until he tries. Also we were mostly talking about his cardio, which can never be bad for someone to train more in. Whether he can train more in his boxing and still have those devastaing leg kicks is still yet to be seen, but he has to try or he can kiss his career goodbye.


----------



## ostrich (Jan 21, 2008)

illusion said:


> You said most of us, how was I supposed to know you were talking about other forums as well? "Most" of us in here know what we're talking about and you have alot of Pride fans in here that have seen most of Cro Cops fights, so of course your assumption was met with a bit of hostility.




Well,I must admit I was watching  mma videos on youtube and the comments there pissed me off and when I got here I skipped through a few posts and started ranting.My bad 




> Your opinion, but I can atleast respect this, it was the way your other post said that a certain "claim" was stupid that rubbed me the wrong way.




Yeah,probably shouldn't have used the word "stupid".


> Well we won't know until he tries. Also we were mostly talking about his cardio, which can never be bad for someone to train more in. Whether he can train more in his boxing and still have those devastaing leg kicks is still yet to be seen, but he has to try or he can kiss his career goodbye.


I think he'll have to do a lot more if he wants to have a succesful career, but that's just my opinion


----------



## Hellion (Jan 23, 2008)

I wanna see if swick is gonna be better in the division he moved too


----------



## MueTai (Jan 24, 2008)

I gotta admit it wasn't the best fight night.  Nate Diaz had a very nice triangle sub, as well as some good ol' beatings with Cote vs. McFedries and Crane vs. Pellegrino, but I was left unsatisfied overall.  Oh well you can't have it all.


----------



## brokenpoem (Jan 24, 2008)

MueTai said:


> I gotta admit it wasn't the best fight night.  Nate Diaz had a very nice triangle sub, as well as some good ol' beatings with Cote vs. McFedries and Crane vs. Pellegrino, but I was left unsatisfied overall.  Oh well you can't have it all.



I agree, not a good follow up to the last event.  I need to watch again on my DVR but was Burkman robbed?


----------



## illusion (Jan 25, 2008)

brokenpoem said:


> I agree, not a good follow up to the last event.  I need to watch again on my DVR but was Burkman robbed?



It could've gone either way, but a horrible showing by both fighters. It sucks cause I was looking forward to that fight, anyways, like Muetai said I was left unsatisfied.


----------



## brokenpoem (Jan 25, 2008)

"Sean Sherk, ya dead!!!!" - BJ Penn

Damn BJ is a dick.  But still one of my favorite fighters, I hope he really beats up Sherk


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 28, 2008)

With UFC 812910 or whatever just around the corner, who're you taking?

Brokeback Lesnar vs Mir: I'm taking Mir by submission in the second round. I don't know though, Brock is a great wrestler and such, and Mir hasn't looked so good lately... I wouldn't be too surprised if Brock won.

Nog vs Tim: I hope Nog pulls down the win. Submission would be nice, but as long as he gets the win over the boringest figher ever, I'll be pleased.

Everyone else: Is anyone else even fighting on this card?


----------



## brokenpoem (Jan 28, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> With UFC 812910 or whatever just around the corner, who're you taking?
> 
> Brokeback Lesnar vs Mir: I'm taking Mir by submission in the second round. I don't know though, Brock is a great wrestler and such, and Mir hasn't looked so good lately... I wouldn't be too surprised if Brock won.
> 
> ...



I also want to watch Nate Maquart vs Jeremy Horn.  Horn is probably old and raggety.  But Marquardt supposedly was suppose to do good against Anderson Silva, but he got his ass beat.  I want to see if this Marquardt guy is really good or not.

I wanna see Mir tap Lesnar's ass out.

And I really really want Minatauro to destroy Tim Silvia, that dude is so boring and overrated.  I hope Noguiera looks better than he did last time.


----------



## Glued (Jan 28, 2008)

Nog will beat tim, not even a contest.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 28, 2008)

Firebat said:


> Nog will beat tim, not even a contest.



I would not be so sure about that, Tim Sylvia is a bad style match up for Nog.


----------



## brokenpoem (Jan 28, 2008)

^^^^^^^How so?


----------



## kakashi5 (Jan 28, 2008)

nog will win imo, but like usual he'll probably absorb a beating to do it lol


----------



## kakashi5 (Jan 28, 2008)

brokenpoem said:


> ^^^^^^^How so?



huge reach advantage, good wrestling so hard to take down, reasonable anti jiu jitsu game (monson couldn't sub him and mir was a freak accident). i still favour nog though


----------



## furious styles (Jan 28, 2008)

lol if lesnar wins. 

guy's an animal but we all know how dominant Bob Sapp was in mma


----------



## cygnus (Jan 28, 2008)

I want Nog to win, but I can tell Sylvia will. Boring decisions yay.

Cock Chestnar will probably run over Mir unless it ends in the first 2 minutes.


----------



## brokenpoem (Jan 28, 2008)

whoa I didn't expect some people to lean towards Silvia.  There was a time when I thought Noguiera was 2nd best Heavy in the world (Fedor 1), whether that is true now, we will see.  He can box and, for my money, is the best heavyweight grappler.


----------



## Miyata Prime (Jan 29, 2008)

My ufc 81 picks
Brock > Mir / round 2 / ko (this was a iffy pick, i'm still not sure)
Nog > Tim /  round 4 / sub.tap(another iffy pick, I think Tim CAN win specially since Nog's last fight was shit)

Marvin eastman > terry martin / round 2 / ko
Jeremy horn > Nate Marquardt / round 1 sub.tapout
Rob emerson > Keita Nakamura / judge decision / unanimous

Only fights on the card I care about.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Jan 29, 2008)

Brock>Mir
NOG>Sylvia

Fedor>Universe


----------



## furious styles (Jan 29, 2008)

Dragon said:


> Fedor>Universe



too bad he wont come to ufc and prove it. i'm a huge fedor fanboy but that really annoys me.


----------



## kakashi5 (Jan 29, 2008)

cheifrocka said:


> too bad he wont come to ufc and prove it. i'm a huge fedor fanboy but that really annoys me.



ufc should offer him a proper contract


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Jan 29, 2008)

cheifrocka said:


> too bad he wont come to ufc and prove it. i'm a huge fedor fanboy but that really annoys me.



Blame Dana, not fedor. Look at what Tito, Couture, and Frank Shamrock think of the UFC. Then you might have an idea of how Dana runs things. Some fighters wont take Dana's shit.



Fedor>God. Nuff said


----------



## brokenpoem (Jan 30, 2008)

That's dope ^^^^^


----------



## Hollywood Hogan (Jan 30, 2008)

How's it goin brothers? I believe if there is one man who can take out fedor, it is most definetely Hulkamania brother. Im talkin the hulksters prime, he would slam this fedor and leg drop him. PPL think wrestling is fake, but you dont know these are the tuffest guys in sports. They break there necks, they bleed, they cry. It's crazy out there brother. Thats all  I got to say about that.


----------



## kakashi5 (Jan 30, 2008)

Hollywood Hogan said:


> Thats all  I got to say about that.



pity really


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 30, 2008)

Take away the juice and they deflate like ballons. 

I wonder if Brockback Lesnar can survive a steroid test?! :amazed Even if he's been off the juice for a while, his entire body must still be comprised of roughly 33% roids!


----------



## illusion (Jan 30, 2008)

Dragon said:


> Blame Dana, not fedor. Look at what Tito, Couture, and Frank Shamrock think of the UFC. Then you might have an idea of how Dana runs things. Some fighters wont take Dana's shit.



Jesus, you really do hate Dana and the UFC with a passion, don't you? Anyways, this has been discussed already and apparently it wasn't Dana's fault. Fedor wanted absolute control of almost everything, including who he fights.



> *Tracespec:* Fedor not signing with the UFC did not having anything to do with the cage. Fedor did not like the contract he was offered. The UFC offered him the most money, by a considerable amount even. There were stipulations though. Rumors were that he would not be able to fight in any other org (standard) or be able to compete in sambo (native russian combat sport). The UFC would get exclusive rights to his name and appearance, etc. There was a rumor that fedor wanted to be able to reject opponents but the UFC wanted it to be their choice. Supposedly fedors managers wanted other fighters of their choice to be in the UFC as well and also have a production in russia. And the list goes on and on. None of that is 100% confirmed but it wasn't over money or "the cage."
> 
> So he went to a new org with no real competition for less money but were he could basically have it any way he wants.



*This was my responce:*

That's even worse.

He wanted to be able to pick and reject his opponents? Whether you like the UFC or not, you can't accuse them of not trying to make the best fights. If you let the fighters choose (or their managers) this'll turn into boxing, where fighters don't want to risk their records against the toughest competition and you get a bunch of lame fights. I'm glad the UFC didn't budge on this one, it'll open up the flood gates for other fighters to want the same thing.

Also, I don't blame the UFC for not wanting Fedor to fight in any other orginization, they're trying to protect their investment, that stipulation is in every standard contract. Sounds to me like Fedor wanted to have his cake and eat it too.


----------



## kakashi5 (Jan 30, 2008)

illusion said:


> He wanted to be able to pick and reject his opponents? Whether you like the UFC or not, you can't accuse them of not trying to make the best fights. If you let the fighters choose (or their managers) this'll turn into boxing, where fighters don't want to risk their records against the toughest competition and you get a bunch of lame fights. I'm glad the UFC didn't budge on this one, it'll open up the flood gates for other fighters to want the same thing.
> 
> Also, I don't blame the UFC for not wanting Fedor to fight in any other orginization, they're trying to protect their investment, that stipulation is in every standard contract. Sounds to me like Fedor wanted to have his cake and eat it too.



you have to see it from both sides, UFC want to own a fighter lock stock and barrel, you sign their standard contract and you are their bitch. 

so, fedor wants to compete in his national sport, understandable. as for money, no one knows what he was really offered, randy couture has said he thought what they offered fedor was insulting.

as for rejecting names, i've not heard any decent source that says this, but i might be wrong. however, rejecting opponents is not the same as picking your matches, if UFC gave lesnar as fedor's first fight i'd damn well want to turn that down, it'd be insulting to me having to fight someone with 1 mma match (although he fought choi), i dont think the turning down fighters is a fear or protection thing as he fought all the prode top contenders in his time, it'd be for money reasons most likely, to make the matchups to bring the most money.

basically what it boils down to is fedor wanted to fight on his terms, the UFC wants you to sell them your soul. both sides i can understand, but fedor had to do what was best for him and his family and tell dana where to get off, via vadim and his translator presumably lol


----------



## illusion (Jan 31, 2008)

kakashi5 said:


> you have to see it from both sides, UFC want to own a fighter lock stock and barrel, you sign their standard contract and you are their bitch.
> 
> so, fedor wants to compete in his national sport, understandable. as for money, no one knows what he was really offered, randy couture has said he thought what they offered fedor was insulting.



I don't know, I've heard from other sources also, that he was offered the biggest contract ever for an MMA fighter (which he rightfully deserves).



> as for rejecting names, i've not heard any decent source that says this, but i might be wrong. however, rejecting opponents is not the same as picking your matches, if UFC gave lesnar as fedor's first fight i'd damn well want to turn that down, it'd be insulting to me having to fight someone with 1 mma match (although he fought choi), i dont think the turning down fighters is a fear or protection thing as he fought all the prode top contenders in his time, it'd be for money reasons most likely, to make the matchups to bring the most money.



I doubt he'd reject a fight with Lesnor, it would be a big payday and a pretty much guaranteed win. Like you said, he did fight Choi. I just don't like the idea of fighters being able to reject who they fight, it reminds me too much of boxing and we all know what happened there, alot of the champions keep dodging the number one contenders.



> basically what it boils down to is fedor wanted to fight on his terms, the UFC wants you to sell them your soul. both sides i can understand, but fedor had to do what was best for him and his family and tell dana where to get off, via vadim and his translator presumably lol



I don't know, it's really up to him, but I still would love to see him fighting in the UFC. As a fan of the sport, I pray that both sides can come to some kind of agreement.


----------



## kakashi5 (Jan 31, 2008)

some good points well made, i'm not used to that when talking about mma on forums lol

what sources did you hear fedor was offered a lot from out of interest?

as for him ever coming to the UFC, i don't think it will happen personally. fedor was apparently very insulted by the 'american' way of negotiating for a contract, but who knows about the future...


----------



## furious styles (Jan 31, 2008)

I doubt we'll ever see Fedor in UFC. 

Of course, with so much hype it would be pretty much the funniest thing ever if he DID get signed then went on a Cro-Cop esque streak of shitty fights.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Feb 1, 2008)

Did anyone see Brock Lesnar and Frank Mir's weigh in pics? Look at how much bigger Brock Lesnar is compared to Frank Mir.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 2, 2008)

actually mir looks pretty good. i've only seen him with a suit on recently, the size difference is not as huge as i suspected it would be.


----------



## brokenpoem (Feb 2, 2008)

Mir looks like he's in better shape.  Lesnar is just a big bastard, I expect a lot of laying and praying on his part since he's inexperienced.  But who knows maybe he can grapple pretty good.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 2, 2008)

Well he was a champion NCAA wrestler twice, however he's been out of it for some years and has little to no BJJ experience. Should be interesting.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Feb 2, 2008)

cheifrocka said:


> actually mir looks pretty good. i've only seen him with a suit on recently, the size difference is not as huge as i suspected it would be.



Frank Mir is a big guy he usually fights in the 245 lb range, he weighed in at 255 lbs. I agree Frank Mir looked to be in great shape hopefully he improved his cardio.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2008)

Frank does look in a lot better shape than that one time he fought with his gut hanging over his shorts. 

Still, he hasn't been the same since the accident. Brock has ways to win; early stoppage after hitting him on the ear a couple times, miracle KO, lay n pray (least likely), or surviving and out-cardio'ng Mir and getting a UD somehow. Wrestlers have good cardio, in theory, so maybe the last one's possible. Pure speculation though.


----------



## Rock Lee (Feb 3, 2008)

Just wow at the lesnar fight,didn't think it would end like that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks, Big Nog.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Feb 3, 2008)

Brock Lesnar looked good but Frank Mir was just to experienced, in a few years Lesnar could be a monster. Tim Sylvia should be giving respect he was really giving Nog all he could handle before the sub.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 3, 2008)

I think Brock would have won that fight if the ref hadn't stood them up. What's even weirder is that Horn got blasted in the back of the head and the ref, who clearly saw it, didn't do the same.

Mir squeeked this one out, but if they have a rematch after Brock gets better submission defense, he might get owned.


----------



## brokenpoem (Feb 3, 2008)

yeah Noguiera!!!!!!  Damn, that could have been Fedor, but lets not get into that again...

Lesnar has the ability and just needs more experience now, learn jiu jitsu defense.  He probably did know how too defend against things like that but he looked like he was working off too much adrenaline and trying to force the issue, the hits to the back of the head was evident of this.

overall the fight card was okay.

I think Tyson Griffin was a disappointment on this card.  Looks like bigger lightweights may be his weakness.


----------



## kakashi5 (Feb 3, 2008)

kakashi5 said:


> nog will win imo, but like usual he'll probably absorb a beating to do it lol



quoted for truth lol


----------



## ostrich (Feb 3, 2008)

The mir vs lesnar fight surprised me.I was expecting  mir to win but lesnar did better than I thought he would.I'm not sure about his future in mma,will it be a flop or a success but I'm sure his fights will never be boring.
And I was expecting nog to win but didn't expect him to get such a beating,I was actually kinda worried at one point.But then I remembered,he survived getting run over by a truck and Fedor,so it's highly unlikely that he gets knocked out from a few blows to the head.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 3, 2008)

Yesterday's event is an example of why I love MMA so much. You could be getting your ass kicked like Mir and Nog were, but all it takes is one slip up and the tide turns. There are so many ways to win and lose.


----------



## Rock Lee (Feb 3, 2008)

Mir shouldn't have been brock's first fight in the ufc.


----------



## brokenpoem (Feb 4, 2008)

^^^Probably not, he probably should have gotten a "gatekeeper" fighter, not top tier but not a scrub either.


----------



## illusion (Feb 4, 2008)

brokenpoem said:


> ^^^Probably not, he probably should have gotten a "gatekeeper" fighter, not top tier but not a scrub either.



I gotta agree, his second fight "EVER"? He should've gotten someone a little easier than a former champion, especially not a BJJ expert.

Oh well, the guy has tons of potential there's no denying that, hopefully he can bounce back.

As for Nog, he's one of those guys that you'd hate to fight. He has such a huge heart and is as tough as nails. He's gonna be a great champion, like he was at Pride.


----------



## brokenpoem (Feb 4, 2008)

illusion said:


> I gotta agree, his second fight "EVER"? He should've gotten someone a little easier than a former champion, especially not a BJJ expert.
> 
> Oh well, the guy has tons of potential there's no denying that, hopefully he can bounce back.



To look at this from a PR/business point of view, Lesnar's match-up with a vet and contender like Mir was perhaps inevitable given Lesnar's celebrity.  If I am Dana and the Fertitta's would I set up a match with a scrub?  Or should I set up a match that would produce ratings?  Fans would be able to see through that the emperor was naked, if a scrub was being thrown to Lesnar.  Furthermore, it would not gain interest around the match.  Lesnar's signing is an obvious attempt to gain professional wrestling fans.  If UFC is trying to convert wrestling fans, why show them Lesnar beating the shit out of someone who sucks.  Producing good fights has been mainly UFCs agenda.   Though they were hyping up Lesnar, the match-up is about production and not giving Lesnar a way to stardom.  He is too high-profile to give him some sort of no-name, but they seriously should have given him a Gaterkeeper fighter like Eddie Sanchez or something.


----------



## illusion (Feb 4, 2008)

brokenpoem said:


> To look at this from a PR/business point of view, Lesnar's match-up with a vet and contender like Mir was perhaps inevitable given Lesnar's celebrity.  If I am Dana and the Fertitta's would I set up a match with a scrub?  Or should I set up a match that would produce ratings?  Fans would be able to see through that the emperor was naked, if a scrub was being thrown to Lesnar.  Furthermore, it would not gain interest around the match.  Lesnar's signing is an obvious attempt to gain professional wrestling fans.  If UFC is trying to convert wrestling fans, why show them Lesnar beating the shit out of someone who sucks.  Producing good fights has been mainly UFCs agenda.   Though they were hyping up Lesnar, the match-up is about production and not giving Lesnar a way to stardom.  He is too high-profile to give him some sort of no-name, but they seriously should have given him a Gaterkeeper fighter like Eddie Sanchez or something.



WTF, I didn't say give him a scrub.  

I said he shouldn't have gotten a former champion as his second fight, ever. In my opinion, they should've put him up against a former TUF fighter, say Stephen Bonnar (decent fan following) for example. Eddie Sanchez, like you said, would've also been a good candidate. He's not really well known, but Lesnor's name alone would've drawn enough fans in.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 4, 2008)

I don't know how they even got a fight against a guy with 1 professional fight against a former champion sanctioned. It boggles the mind.

That said, Lesnar was beating Mir's ass. Little more sub-defense and he'll be a Juggernaut-esque force in the HW division. 

I say his next fight should be Tim Sylvia. Why not? Another former champ!  Hell, after that, he should leave UFC to go fight Fedor. That'll pad Fedor's record a little more. Heaven knows he doesn't want top competition. Maybe next he should bait Couture out of retirement to fight him. Then go back to UFC to fight Nog.


----------



## brokenpoem (Feb 4, 2008)

illusion said:


> WTF, I didn't say give him a scrub.
> 
> I said he shouldn't have gotten a former champion as his second fight, ever. In my opinion, they should've put him up against a former TUF fighter, say Stephen Bonnar (decent fan following) for example. Eddie Sanchez, like you said, would've also been a good candidate. He's not really well known, but Lesnor's name alone would've drawn enough fans in.



I wasn't criticizing you, I was taking a different approach that you and I, and others have said about the unfairness of sending Mir against the rookie Lesnar.  I merely commenting that it seemed inevitable from a PR/business perspective to have big match-up for Lesnar given his celebrity profile.



> I say his next fight should be Tim Sylvia. Why not? Another former champ!  Hell, after that, he should leave UFC to go fight Fedor. That'll pad Fedor's record a little more. Heaven knows he doesn't want top competition. Maybe next he should bait Couture out of retirement to fight him. Then go back to UFC to fight Nog.



I heard a rumor that Sylvia trained with Lesnar before, and was recently talking shit about him as an MMA fighter.  I would like to see that fight if it happens.


----------



## illusion (Feb 4, 2008)

brokenpoem said:


> I wasn't criticizing you, I was taking a different approach that you and I, and others have said about the unfairness of sending Mir against the rookie Lesnar.  I merely commenting that it seemed inevitable from a PR/business perspective to have big match-up for Lesnar given his celebrity profile.



Ahh, my apologies, I thought you were talking about what I said.



> I heard a rumor that Sylvia trained with Lesnar before, and was recently talking shit about him as an MMA fighter.  I would like to see that fight if it happens.



I would also love to see this, but I think Brock should get around three more fights before he faces Sylvia. I think he would've beaten Mir, if he just had a little more experience.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 4, 2008)

illusion said:


> I would also love to see this, but I think Brock should get around three more fights before he faces Sylvia. I think he would've beaten Mir, if he just had a little more experience.



I think he might have beaten Mir if Frank didn't turn his head and get Mazzagati to stand them up.


----------



## brokenpoem (Feb 5, 2008)

cheifrocka said:


> I think he might have beaten Mir if Frank didn't turn his head and get Mazzagati to stand them up.



Probably.  Mazzagati should have issued a warning instead of penalizing him and standing them up.  Mazzagati was probably working off adrenaline the way Brock was, so he had to stop the action because Brock looked like he wouldn't have stopped with a warning.  He should have stopped Brock, warned him and reposition in side control, instead of standing them up.

Though Mir was getting fists in his face, it looked as if he was able to withstand the strikes.


----------



## cygnus (Feb 5, 2008)

Went as I hoped. Still figured Sylvia would pull out the boring decision. At least he went for the win for once!


----------



## illusion (Feb 5, 2008)

cheifrocka said:


> I think he might have beaten Mir if Frank didn't turn his head and get Mazzagati to stand them up.



That's true, I also thought it was a bad decision, but shit happens. Even though Mazzagati stood them up, I still think if Brock had a little more experience, he wouldn't have been caught in a sloppy leg/ankle lock. Frank even admitted after the fight that it was a sloppy lock, but hey, it worked.



> *cygnus:* Went as I hoped. Still figured Sylvia would pull out the boring decision. At least he went for the win for once!



I felt the same way, I had more respect for him in this loss than most of his boring decisions.


----------



## Keahi (Feb 5, 2008)

brokenpoem said:


> I heard a rumor that Sylvia trained with Lesnar before, and was recently talking shit about him as an MMA fighter.  I would like to see that fight if it happens.



It has been reported that Brock did train with MFS for awhile up in Iowa.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 5, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't know how they even got a fight against a guy with 1 professional fight against a former champion sanctioned. It boggles the mind.
> 
> That said, Lesnar was beating Mir's ass. Little more sub-defense and he'll be a Juggernaut-esque force in the HW division.



I concur. Lesnar though powerful is a little green in the defense dep't. If he get's to work on that weakness of his, he'll be a helluva fighter. 

I'm gonna give Mir a hand though for surviving Lesnar's onslaught.


----------



## kakashi5 (Feb 6, 2008)

nobodies mentioning the arm in guillotines so i will. arm in is the best way to do a guillotine imo


----------



## brokenpoem (Feb 6, 2008)

kakashi5 said:


> nobodies mentioning the arm in guillotines so i will. arm in is the best way to do a guillotine imo



Are you referring to Almeida and Noguiera's guillotines?


----------



## kakashi5 (Feb 9, 2008)

yes 

..........


----------



## brokenpoem (Feb 11, 2008)

kakashi5 said:


> yes
> 
> ..........



can you elaborate for those that are jiu jitsu semi-illiterate?


----------



## Rock Lee (Feb 11, 2008)

I doubt anyone cares but ICON has stripped robbie lawler of the middleweight title and baroni vs Hose will determine the champion.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 11, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> I doubt anyone cares but ICON has stripped robbie lawler of the middleweight title and baroni vs Hose will determine the champion.


I saw that. I don't really care, no, but I know it happened! 

What doesn't make sense is how Baroni gets the shot automatically. Didn't he just lose to Frank Shamrock? Losers shouldn't get title shots.


----------



## Keahi (Feb 11, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> I doubt anyone cares but ICON has stripped robbie lawler of the middleweight title and baroni vs Hose will determine the champion.




I don't care either. Basically because Robbie said he didn't care and he understood why he's being stripped of the title. Also he said he'll just go and win it back. haha. What a guy.


----------



## kakashi5 (Feb 11, 2008)

brokenpoem said:


> can you elaborate for those that are jiu jitsu semi-illiterate?



no worries.

basically most people do a guillotine where they pull up with their arms and push away with their head. sometimes people defend this by putting their arm on the side opposite their head inside their opponents looped arms. (which is how sylvia ended up).

 ordinarily this makes finishing the guillotine hard, unless you do it this way. you rotate the choke as if you were making a "rocking a baby in your arms" type motion. so if i have his head on my right side i rock my arms to the left, touch his forehead to the floor and do a sidebend to my right. it's hard to explain but if you have it done to you you'll feel it is really tight.

if you do this choke having the arm in cuts off all their other escapes like crossfacing (wrapping their arm around your head) and stacking.


hope that was clear guys


----------



## Gray Wolf (Feb 12, 2008)

Igor Vovchanchyn is done fighting.

Source


----------



## Nidaime|Erokage-sama (Feb 12, 2008)

An awkward guillotine like Noguira's should have been broke a little differently.  As soon as Tim felt the guillotine coming, his right hand should have gone behind Nog's back.  Then, he should have leaned back a little to allow his hand to get further down his back.  Then make a fist, and drop Nog back.  Now, that's a fun little trick, but a master like Nog wouldn't be effected at all.  Next, with the arm firmly under Nog's back, he should have stacked by rocking on his head, and putting pressure from his shoulder onto Nog's neck/face region.  Finally, using his free arm to put an elbow to Nog's thigh and pry it open to he can step over to the side.

He gave up too quickly, imo.


----------



## cygnus (Feb 13, 2008)

When's the last time you had a 240 pound black belt guillotining you? You sound like you're quoting Rorion from one of the original tapes...


----------



## Rock Lee (Feb 14, 2008)

Anyone ordering the kimbo fight this weekend?


----------



## brokenpoem (Feb 14, 2008)

nah, I relegate money spent to UFC paperviews


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2008)

So, Mirko left the UFC for some gay Japanese org, eh?

Sad to say it, but I'm moderately disappointed with my hero.  I wanted to see him kick everyone's ass! Of course, now he gets to kick Fedor's ass.


----------



## Nidaime|Erokage-sama (Feb 15, 2008)

2 things:

1.  I've had countless 240 lb black belts guillotine me.  In fact, I'm 6'8", 265 lbs, just like someone else...hmmm....go figure.

2.  All you need is Showtime.  The Kimbo fight isn't on PayPerView.


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (Feb 16, 2008)

cro cop didn't leave. he got left kicked to the face out.


----------



## ostrich (Feb 16, 2008)

I read that Mirko left to get his confidence back by fighting some weaker opposition.This might be an official reason, but I don't think the japanese organization will have weaker fighters,the rules will be different and will suit Mirko better.
And after a few fights he is expected to come back to ufc.This is one of the theories.

Btw,Kongo(the guy who tried to kick Mirko's balls out of his nutsack in the last fight) accused Mirko of taking steroids and the reason why he left for Japan is because there are poor testings there.IMO,he is the one who might be taking roids.


----------



## Killa Cam (Feb 16, 2008)

Anyone catch that last WEC? Cecil Peoples keeps on proving why he's the worse judge in the world. 



Nidaime|Erokage-sama said:


> He gave up too quickly, imo.



For all you know his neck could have been injured coming into the fight.


----------



## Nidaime|Erokage-sama (Feb 16, 2008)

Would YOU go into a fight against a BJJ black belt with an injured neck?  Doesn't seem smart.  I'm just saying, it didn't look like he wanted to put up a fight against the choke, not that he's a pussy!


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 16, 2008)

How the fuck does an armbar hurt? :S


----------



## brokenpoem (Feb 16, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> How the fuck does an armbar hurt? :S



it's positioned to invert your arm at your elbow, or just break it before it gets inverted.


----------



## Killa Cam (Feb 16, 2008)

Nidaime|Erokage-sama said:


> Would YOU go into a fight against a BJJ black belt with an injured neck?  Doesn't seem smart.  I'm just saying, it didn't look like he wanted to put up a fight against the choke, not that he's a pussy!


Well if it's a title fight then sure. I mean no one comes into a fight 100%. 


Aokiji said:


> How the fuck does an armbar hurt? :S


Go to your local BJJ school and I'm sure they will be glad to show you.


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 16, 2008)

^ Lol.  I tried it on someone else, but it doesn't look as if the arm is bent enough to dislocate it. Even if the pros do it, it doesn't look that painful.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 16, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> ^ Lol.  I tried it on someone else, but it doesn't look as if the arm is bent enough to dislocate it. Even if the pros do it, it doesn't look that painful.


Hyperextention rips ligaments tendons nerves and cartilidge

sound painful yet?


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 16, 2008)

I just couldn't see how it hyperextends your elbow, it looked like it locks it, but nothing more. But now I know how it's done, you have to put something under your opponents elbow. Otherwise there is no leverage.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Feb 17, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> ^ Lol.  I tried it on someone else, but it doesn't look as if the arm is bent enough to dislocate it. Even if the pros do it, it doesn't look that painful.



Watch Frank Mir vs Tim Sylvia.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 17, 2008)

So Brock Lesnar got his ass handed to him ....


----------



## Hellion (Feb 17, 2008)

The Kimbo Slice fight
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=saBNBrB9rgs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2008)

Poor Tank needs to hang up the gloves for good. He'll be the next MMA death at this rate.


----------



## Miyata Prime (Feb 17, 2008)

Ken vs kimbo next?
/laugh
Make it happen!


----------



## Nidaime|Erokage-sama (Feb 18, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> I just couldn't see how it hyperextends your elbow, it looked like it locks it, but nothing more. But now I know how it's done, you have to put something under your opponents elbow. Otherwise there is no leverage.


Just put your crotch under your friends shoulder, one arm over his chest, one arm over his neck, and THEN crank it back, then lift your hips.

Make sure medical staff is standing by.


----------



## kakashi5 (Feb 18, 2008)

Nidaime|Erokage-sama said:


> Just put your crotch under your friends shoulder, one arm over his chest, one arm over his neck, and THEN crank it back, then lift your hips.
> 
> Make sure medical staff is standing by.



legs not arms dude lol


----------



## Nidaime|Erokage-sama (Feb 19, 2008)

er. yah, you get the idea.


----------



## cygnus (Feb 20, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> ^ Lol.  I tried it on someone else, but it doesn't look as if the arm is bent enough to dislocate it. Even if the pros do it, it doesn't look that painful.



A lot of the time there isn't enough leverage to completely dislocate the arm because its difficult to get your hips as deep as they should be against someone who knows what they're doing. However, you only have to get an extra couple degrees of rotation past locked to start to sprain and tear ligaments. Its really fucking painful.

If you do it perfectly, your standard armbar gives you about 15 or 20 degrees of hyper extension. No-one, no matter how flexible your arm is, could escape that with no damage.


----------



## kakashi5 (Feb 20, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> But now I know how it's done, you have to put something under your opponents elbow. Otherwise there is no leverage.



yes, your cup. if you're not wearing one make sure it's not your balls


----------



## brokenpoem (Feb 20, 2008)

lol, nice rant


----------



## PerveeSage (Feb 21, 2008)

armbars are teh suck. dont ask me why but my BJJ instructor once gave me an honest to goodness armbar. i couldnt lift my arm for a while. I was lucky i was already all pumped on adrenaline cause it hurt pretty bad.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2008)

Serra, is that you?


----------



## Nidaime|Erokage-sama (Feb 21, 2008)

GOD damn the mods on this site have gotten annoying.  Things have gone way downhill since I was a mod...


----------



## Nidaime|Erokage-sama (Feb 21, 2008)

oO; Oh, you're on the UG, too, eh?

Sean McCorkle, style?


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Feb 22, 2008)

Couple of things we have learned this month

1. PRIDE>UFC. Why? Ex. PRIDE fighters hold three out of five belts now. And it only took them the span of a fucking year. NOG, Rampage, Anderson. 

2. Brock Lesnar is a beast and has crazy potential. I predict he will be champ within two years.

3. Fedor>all


----------



## Killa Cam (Feb 22, 2008)

PerveeSage said:


> armbars are teh suck. dont ask me why but my BJJ instructor once gave me an honest to goodness armbar. i couldnt lift my arm for a while. I was lucky i was already all pumped on adrenaline cause it hurt pretty bad.



Damn my instructor is all about being lax when you roll and not trying to injure your training partner. Shouldn't be hurting students if you're teaching.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2008)

At least he didn't break his arm.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 22, 2008)

lol @ pride > ufc. 

you guys cracc me up.

oh and kimbo should fight lesnar. make it happen! BLACK POWER vs WHITE POWER. AKA WHOEVER CAN APPLY AN ARMBAR CORRECTLY WINS.


----------



## kakashi5 (Feb 22, 2008)

i'd rather watch a good pride show than a good UFC show to be honest. 

yeh, i'm on the UG, lol @ Sean McCorkle


----------



## EnragedMongol (Feb 24, 2008)

kakashi5 said:


> i'd rather watch a good pride show than a good UFC show to be honest.
> 
> yeh, i'm on the UG, lol @ Sean McCorkle



That was some good stuff.

Any of you guys on sherdog?

Any of you guys train?


----------



## kakashi5 (Feb 24, 2008)

i'm on sherdog but rarely ever post. mainly look at the pics and multimedia section.

i train also


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Feb 24, 2008)

oh shit, im on Sherdog. My name on there is SogeKing. I might know some of you guys. What are your names?


----------



## Nidaime|Erokage-sama (Feb 24, 2008)

Fuck Sherdog.  It's all about MMA.TV.

I train.  I'm the KombatZone heavyweight champ.

I made a thread about it.  Look me up.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Feb 24, 2008)

guerilla maab said:


> On sherdog, mainly just go there after a main card fight to read the troll jobs.. best part.



Yeah lol, Sherdog gots some priceless trolls.


----------



## brokenpoem (Feb 25, 2008)

Dragon said:


> Couple of things we have learned this month
> 
> 1. PRIDE>UFC. Why? Ex. PRIDE fighters hold three out of five belts now. And it only took them the span of a fucking year. NOG, Rampage, Anderson.
> 
> ...



Agree with 2 and 3, but I think it really isn't an either or situation for no. 1.  Some of Pride's best fighters got beat up in UFC, some of the PRIDE's other fighters did good.



> 'd rather watch a good pride show than a good UFC show to be honest.



I would too, but it is not necessarily because of the fighters, but more so the fighting rules and my own preference for the ring over the octagon.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey guys, check out my new Highlight of the greatest MMA fighter to ever walk the earth. It is really good, trust me.

 Naruto 157


----------



## kakashi5 (Feb 26, 2008)

Dragon said:


> Hey guys, check out my new Highlight of the greatest MMA fighter to ever walk the earth. It is really good, trust me.
> 
> Naruto 157



you're boondock? lol and it's not new...


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Feb 26, 2008)

kakashi5 said:


> you're boondock? lol and it's not new...



Dammit, I thought you all were just a bunch of narutards who wouldnt know of such HL reels and there makers. 

Guess I was wrong.


----------



## ostrich (Feb 27, 2008)

Cro Cop's first fight in Dream is rumored to be against Mighty Mo.This has a  potential to be a great fight and I'm pretty sure it will end by a KO.It can go both ways,me thinks.Mighty Mo is a powerhouse,kinda like Mark Hunt.


----------



## kakashi5 (Feb 27, 2008)

Dragon said:


> Dammit, I thought you all were just a bunch of narutards who wouldnt know of such HL reels and there makers.
> 
> Guess I was wrong.



nice try grasshopper


----------



## Gray Wolf (Feb 27, 2008)

ostrich said:


> Cro Cop's first fight in Dream is rumored to be against Mighty Mo.This has a  potential to be a great fight and I'm pretty sure it will end by a KO.It can go both ways,me thinks.Mighty Mo is a powerhouse,kinda like Mark Hunt.



Mark Hunt has a better chin but Mighty Mo is a better boxer. If this fight happens Cro Cop could lose again, Mighty Mo has got some nasty punching power.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Feb 27, 2008)

ostrich said:


> Cro Cop's first fight in Dream is rumored to be against Mighty Mo.This has a  potential to be a great fight and I'm pretty sure it will end by a KO.It can go both ways,me thinks.Mighty Mo is a powerhouse,kinda like Mark Hunt.



Source?????


----------



## ostrich (Feb 28, 2008)

Gray Wolf said:


> Mark Hunt has a better chin but Mighty Mo is a better boxer. If this fight happens Cro Cop could lose again, Mighty Mo has got some nasty punching power.



Agreed,but I'm afraid that if Mirko loses this one it will truly be the end.I hope he won't...



Dragon said:


> Source?????



I read it in the local newspapers and they didn't say where they got it from.One thing is sure though,he's fighting on the 15th.


----------



## illusion (Feb 28, 2008)

I know UFC 84 is still months away, but the card is looking badass! They've only released three fight details, but it's already looking like a must buy (watch).

Here's the three fights so far.

BJ Penn vs Sean Sherk

Wanderlei Silva vs Keith Jardine

Tito Ortiz vs Lyoto Machida

Also who do you guys think will win between Anderson Silva and Dan Henderson? Me, personally, I think Anderson continues his dominance of the 185 division. I think it'll go the distance, only because "Hollywood" Dan has a chin of steel, this'll be a great fight it could go either way.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Feb 28, 2008)

Dan Henderson has never impresed me at 185, he fights better at 205 plus he originally did not want to go down to 185. I see Anderson Silva beating Dan the same way Misaki did except Anderson will do more damage.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Feb 28, 2008)

Dan is way more proven then Anderson. So I really dont get the hype. Rich, Nate, and Leben do not equal hendo. I think Hendo takes it. Though it will be a tough fight. Winner takes P4P title


----------



## OMG! Dj (Feb 28, 2008)

I used to love UFC, but know they call the fight over to soon. I mean right when the guy hits the floor and the guy punches him, they call the fight off right away? Please, explain to me why they do this?


----------



## brokenpoem (Feb 28, 2008)

^^^sometimes yes, sometimes no

wow that 84 is looking pretty nice.

I got Anderson, we will have to see though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 29, 2008)

Time for predictions:

*Anderson Silva* vs. *Dan Henderson* 

Silva by TKO or KO. I'm only saying this because Henderson is known for his iron chin, and I just want to see a surprise ending! 

*Heath Herring* vs. *Cheick Kongo* 

Herring via boredom.

*Alessio Sakara* vs. *Chris Leben *

Leben by last-minute KO, after being stunned. 

*Yushin Okami* vs. *Evan Tanner* 

Okami via decision.

*Chris Wilson* vs. *Jon Fitch* PRELIMINARY CARD

Fitch via decision.

*Jake O?Brien* vs. *Andrei Arlovski* 

Arlovski via decision. I'd like to see a KO, but Arlovski doesn't do that anymore.

*Luigi Fioravanti* vs. *Luke Cummo* 

Ehh... I never really liked Cummo. But he'll probably get the TKO.

*Dustin Hazelett* vs. *Josh Koscheck* 

Koscheck via decision, of course! :amazed

*John Halverson* vs. *Jorge Gurgel* 

Halverson because Gurgel cannot win fights. I predict a 1st round flash KO and early stoppage.

*David Bielkheden* vs. *Diego Sanchez*

Sanchez by submission.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Mar 1, 2008)

Hendo by TKO

Herring by sub

Sakara by KO

Okami by decision

Who gives a fuck.

OMFG, 20 hours~!!!


----------



## illusion (Mar 1, 2008)

Anderson Silva vs. *Dan Henderson* 

I changed my pick to Hendo, I keep running the scenarios in my head and I just can't see how Silva could win. Maybe K.O.? I doubt it, submission? Highly unlikely, but I can see dan controlling the fight on the ground.

Heath Herring vs. *Cheick Kongo* 

Kongo by decision in a war.

*Alessio Sakara* vs. Chris Leben

This is a fight most people are overlooking, but I think it has a chance to be the fight of the night. Sakara by K.O.

*Yushin Okami* vs. Evan Tanner

I never liked Tanner for some reason, Yushin by K.O.

Chris Wilson vs. *Jon Fitch* 

Fitch is a beast, he wins by K.O.

Jake O’Brien vs. *Andrei Arlovski* 

Damnit Arlovski, it's time to bring the Pitbull back, Andrei by K.O.

Luigi Fioravanti vs. *Luke Cummo* 

Luke by decision.

Dustin Hazelett vs. *Josh Koscheck* 

Koscheck, decison, nuff said.

John Halverson vs. *Jorge Gurgel* 

Gorgel by submission.

David Bielkheden vs. *Diego Sanchez*

Diego by submission.


----------



## illusion (Mar 2, 2008)

Who the fuck can stop Anderson Silva?


----------



## MueTai (Mar 2, 2008)

Anderson Silva is not human.


----------



## brokenpoem (Mar 2, 2008)

My goodness, Silva is crazy


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2008)

Almost all of my predictions were correct! :amazed


----------



## Gray Wolf (Mar 2, 2008)

Anderson Silva must have opened the eight chakra gates in the second round.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Mar 2, 2008)

Anderson isnt fucking human. I dont care


----------



## Nidaime|Erokage-sama (Mar 2, 2008)

Dj. said:


> I used to love UFC, but know they call the fight over to soon. I mean right when the guy hits the floor and the guy punches him, they call the fight off right away? Please, explain to me why they do this?



Because punching a person who has no way to defend themselves because they are asleep could lead to a very fatal injury?

How would you like it if you were sleeping in your bed, and Mike Tyson in his prime snuck into your room and punched you as hard as he can while on a wicked adrenaline rush into your nose?

You'd die.

For a less dickish answer, MMA isn't about injury, it's about winning.  If I hit you and you can't intelligently defend yourself, you've lost, as if the fight goes on, it will only go from bad to worse.  MMA is the sport of FIGHTING, and in a fight, if you go to sleep, you've lost.



Also, I made over $1000 dollars tonight.  The only pick I lost was O'Brian vs. Arlovski, as I was hoping to find an unmotivated Andrei, otherwise I would have made around $2500....-sigh-


----------



## Gray Wolf (Mar 2, 2008)

illusion said:


> Who the fuck can stop Anderson Silva?



With a few years of development Demian Maia, Thales Leites and maybe Ronaldo Jacare depending on how he adapts to MMA. They are only prospects now.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Mar 2, 2008)

illusion said:


> Anderson Silva vs. *Dan Henderson*
> 
> I changed my pick to Hendo, I keep running the scenarios in my head and I just can't see how Silva could win. Maybe K.O.? I doubt it, submission? Highly unlikely, but I can see dan controlling the fight on the ground.
> 
> ...



Fitch won by a unanimous decision. they went the full 3 rounds. lol.


----------



## illusion (Mar 2, 2008)

Keyser S?ze said:


> Fitch won by a unanimous decision. they went the full 3 rounds. lol.



Umm, those were my predictions, "before" the fights.


----------



## brokenpoem (Mar 2, 2008)

fitch is good, but that is one boring fighter.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Mar 2, 2008)

illusion said:


> Umm, those were my predictions, "before" the fights.



oh , lol, shit i didn't even see that. that fight was kinda boring, i thought the first round should have went to yellow pants. anyways, 82 wasn't as good as 80 or 81. next one should be good, but 84 is going to be off the chain


----------



## illusion (Mar 2, 2008)

Keyser S?ze said:


> oh , lol, shit i didn't even see that. that fight was kinda boring, i thought the first round should have went to yellow pants. anyways, 82 wasn't as good as 80 or 81. next one should be good, but 84 is going to be off the chain



No problem man.

I completely agree, wasn't Fitch's best performance and 82 didn't live up to expectations (atleast mine).

I think I'ma skip buying 83 and just wait for 84, the undercards on 83 look pretty weak, in my opinion. Can't wait for BJ vs Sherk though!


----------



## Gray Wolf (Mar 2, 2008)

Okami looked good and he got a nice knock out.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Mar 3, 2008)

illusion said:


> No problem man.
> 
> I completely agree, wasn't Fitch's best performance and 82 didn't live up to expectations (atleast mine).
> 
> I think I'ma skip buying 83 and just wait for 84, the undercards on 83 look pretty weak, in my opinion. Can't wait for BJ vs Sherk though!



I think i'll end up watching it simply because its in montreal and i'm from canada. lol. but i do want to see gsp vs serra, should be a good match, but i agree undercards don't look too entertaining. 

84, there's only 3 matches so far, undercards probably coming soon, but the 3 are SICK. tito ortiz is fighting, wanderlei silva is fighting and of course, BJ vs Sherk. i hope BJ wins, that guy is a beast.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Mar 3, 2008)

GSP via TKO

Rich franklin via TKO

SHOGUN via TKO


----------



## brokenpoem (Mar 3, 2008)

Dragon said:


> GSP via TKO
> 
> Rich franklin via TKO
> 
> SHOGUN via TKO



What card is shogun on?

Funny how 85 is being sold in London already with only Chuck by himself on the card


----------



## illusion (Mar 4, 2008)

Dragon said:


> GSP via TKO
> 
> Rich franklin via TKO
> 
> SHOGUN via TKO



Who is Shogun fighting? I didn't see his name on the UFC 83 fight card. Is it Chuck? If it is, that's gonna be one hell of a fight.

Also, what do you guys think Anderson Silva should do now? There's no interesting fights left in the 185 division (well not until some of the up and comers get some experience). 

Some are talking about him moving up in weight (not full time of course), do you guys think he can take on Rampage? I know there's alot more competition in the 205 division and it would open up some huge, must see, fights with him in the mix.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Mar 4, 2008)

I think after the Spider smashes Okami, and avenges his loss. He should no doubt move up to LHW. He has too. He can easily hang with the LHW's. Imagine if he owned the MW, and LHW belts. Holy shit.

Check out my Anderson Silva HL. It's awesome

this


----------



## illusion (Mar 4, 2008)

Dragon said:


> I think after the Spider smashes Okami, and avenges his loss. He should no doubt move up to LHW. He has too. He can easily hang with the LHW's. Imagine if he owned the MW, and LHW belts. Holy shit.
> 
> Check out my Anderson Silva HL. It's awesome
> 
> this



Nice highlight, it's crazy, he's so smooth. All his moves look so effortless.


----------



## brokenpoem (Mar 4, 2008)

After thinking about it, I actually heard a rumor that it is Shogun and Chuck at 85.

In addition, supposedly Anderson Silva doesn't like adding weight, so there is a possibility of him dropping to 170.  Then again, I heard that GSP is quite an ambitious character and that he thinks he could add weight, so we may see him at 185.

Again, all rumors


----------



## illusion (Mar 4, 2008)

brokenpoem said:


> After thinking about it, I actually heard a rumor that it is Shogun and Chuck at 85.



I hope that rumor is true. 



> In addition, supposedly Anderson Silva doesn't like adding weight, so there is a possibility of him dropping to 170.  Then again, I heard that GSP is quite an ambitious character and that he thinks he could add weight, so we may see him at 185.



When I was watching the countdown to UFC 82, they asked Dan if he's worried about cutting weight and he said Silva is also a big MW and he walks around at 195-200 lbs, so he isn't the only one who has to worry about cutting. Based on this, I could see Silva moving up in weight pretty easily.

Also, GSP moving up in weight to fight Silva would be, in my mind, one of the most anticipated fights ever!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 4, 2008)

Unless Shogun comes in some kind of decent condition, he's going to get beat again. Horribly, too. I saw a picture of him recently.. I'm in better shape than he was in that picture. And that's sad. He had a gut and tits. Flabby man-tits.

I'd laugh is Serra beat GSP again, really. I don't really have too much stock in GSP though he is an excellent figher and I enjoy watching him fight; he's no Cro Cop. That said, I think GSP should take it fairly easily as long as he comes in with his head on straight and plays it smart. 

As for BJ and Sherk... well, BJ _should _win. But Sherk is a pretty dominant guy like it or not, he could hold BJ down for a decision possibly. Not likely, but possibly. I see BJ getting the sub late in round 2 or somewhere in the 3rd. If it goes any longer, BJ will gas and lose! 

I'd like to see Silva move up, that'd be interesting. He's quickly becoming one of my favorite fighters with his striking and whatnot. He could certainly give Rampage a tough fight... GSP on the other hand, while a good fight, I don't see GSP having much of a chance there honestly. But that's just me.


----------



## kakashi5 (Mar 4, 2008)

was going to be shogun vs chuck but shogum reinjured his knee that he had surgery on and needs more surgery, so that fight is now off


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 4, 2008)

Lame. Now who will Chuck fight? Hong Man Choi?


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Mar 4, 2008)

Hopefully they sign Arona to fight Chuck. He is the only logical choice. All the other top guys are tied up.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 4, 2008)

That'd be a great fight right there. He's pretty much free as far as I know, right? I haven't heard of him for forever!


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Mar 4, 2008)

or.............................VITOR! 



FUCK YEAH ! WAR VITOR


----------



## Killa Cam (Mar 4, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Lame. Now who will Chuck fight? Hong Man Choi?



Stop hating. Hong Man Choi is a elite K1 striker and even gave Fedor trouble. If they were to fight I'd have Choi submitting the Iceman by flying omoplata.


----------



## brokenpoem (Mar 5, 2008)

^^^^lol.

Damn, is Shogun over?  Maybe Brandon Vera can drop?  But I did here that guy is gonna Fight Werdum.

Arona would be pretty nice, they should have signed a lot of Pride guys in droves.  What about Rashaun Evans?  Dude is still undefeated and is the only other Lightheavy that's in  UFC that would be available.  Greg Jackson can make it 2-0 vs Hackleman's camp.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 5, 2008)

brokenpoem said:


> Arona would be pretty nice



You mean "nice" as in sterile and completely unwatchable? I don't ever want to see him in any kind of cage fight.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 5, 2008)

What are the matches for 83 again?  I dont seem to remember.  

and goddamn I can't wait to see who Silva will fight next, I don't even think Okami stands a chance.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2008)

I remember that one. :rofl Still funny as ever.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Mar 5, 2008)

Wouldnt that be the greatest pool party???


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Mar 6, 2008)

GUYS~!! IT's RASHAD EVANS TAKING ON CHUCK LIDDELL NOW!!! HE WILL BE TAKING THE PLACE OF INJURED SHOGUN IN JUNE!



You guys may think im crazy, but im gonna go with the upset and pick Rashad.




WAR RASHAD!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 6, 2008)

I figured that might happen. Though I would've rather watched Rashad vs Thiago. I don't see how Rashad can really win, and I like Rashad. Always have, for some reason. He's boring as hell sometimes, but I liked him from TUF.

Chuck will nullify his wrestling, in theory, and get a TKO/KO.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Mar 6, 2008)

^Thats the logical analysis. But im gonna go with the upset. Rashad has potential and I think he can pull it off.


----------



## kakashi5 (Mar 6, 2008)

rashad doesn't excite me as a fighter at all

here's some swedish mma for you guys, if you're interested:

[Rumbel]_Gintama_-_50_[XviD][93C10056]


----------



## brokenpoem (Mar 6, 2008)

I like Rashad, not very exciting, but I actually think he's better than Jardine, and Jardine took out Chuck.  Then again Chuck was supposedly "Out of it".

I'm gonna put money on Rashad **crosses fingers


----------



## Ippy (Mar 9, 2008)

I usually get my MMA forum fix from Sherdog, but I might as well take a gander in here...

Let me start with 

...LOL!

I think he's getting a little ahead of himself.  Thoughts?

Oh, and what does everyone think about Anderson Silva?  How long do you think his reign at the top of the MW division is going to be?

edit: And Liddell has made a career of taking out wrestlers just like Rashad Evans.  

I'd pick Liddell for this one, but I wouldn't count Evans out, as he's beaten guys he wasn't supposed to beat time and time again, albeit in "boring" fashion.


----------



## cygnus (Mar 9, 2008)

Until he comes in underprepared or injured, he won't lose. The only other way is for someone to make him too tentative to engage, and I don't think there's anyone who can do that at the moment. I think Silva is too confident to be defeated for a while. 

He's too accurate and creative on the feet, and strong enough on the ground, for anyone to finish him. That's not even including his rock jaw. He got hit with a big right from Hendo and it didn't phase him at ALL.

He's like a tougher, thicker skinned Fedor. 

And he can dance. But Fedor probably can too.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 9, 2008)

cygnus said:


> Until he comes in underprepared or injured, he won't lose. The only other way is for someone to make him too tentative to engage, and I don't think there's anyone who can do that at the moment. I think Silva is too confident to be defeated for a while.
> 
> He's too accurate and creative on the feet, and strong enough on the ground, for anyone to finish him. That's not even including his rock jaw. He got hit with a big right from Hendo and it didn't phase him at ALL.
> 
> ...


Indeed, he's been beating guys at their own game, and I see him doing it for quite some time.

Oh and...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2008)

I can see Anderson beating everyone in the UFC, and outside of the UFC. Bring on Filho, he'll get mauled. Bring on Kang, he's going down. All of these outside agents everyone on Sherdog think could beat him most likely couldn't, 9 out of 10 times.

As for GSP moving up and beating him, that's even more ridiculous. Silva is better than GSP everywhere except wrestling. If Serra could get a TKO over him... 

Liddell has a chance to KO Fedor. But it's a slim chance, and would never happen. Fedor would make him his Leben.


----------



## Green Lantern (Mar 9, 2008)

Quinton Jackson vs Anderson Silva..
AT THEIR CURRENT WEIGHT CLASSES! 

Cause y'know, weight management is total BS anyway. 


Obviously joking. If you do actually think a Middleweight Anderson Silva could take on a Light Heavyweight Jackson, you are a retard.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 9, 2008)

Silva and Filho will probably never fight each other.  Both are good friends, I'm told.

Liddell has a puncher's chance, sure, but the chances of him actually KOing Fedor are slim... very very slim.  Shit, even Rampage said he wants no part of Fedor.

It's what Liddell was saying about Fedor that makes me lol... 



			
				Chuck said:
			
		

> “He’s a ground and pound guy that doesn’t have a great shot.


Probably because he uses Judo/Sambo throws instead...





			
				Chuck said:
			
		

> He doesn’t have a great game plan.


LOL

Tell that to the dozens of HW's he's destroyed.





			
				Chuck said:
			
		

> “The top guys up there aren’t all that big heavyweights. Randy was but I knocked him out twice.”


Randy =/= Fedor





			
				Chuck said:
			
		

> If I’m done with everything at light heavyweight I might move up.


He shouldn't even be *thinking* about Fedor until he avenges those two losses.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 9, 2008)

Whens the next fights for Lesnar and Kimbo?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 11, 2008)

Alls I'm sayin' is, if Fujita can get lucky, Chuck could get even MORE lucky, since he actually has decent standup. Although you'd think Mirko would've KO'd him if anyone.

Brock Lesnar is fighting Mark Coleman in August, apparently. Which is fairly gay.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 11, 2008)

Seriously, it takes that many months for a next fight? What a ripoff.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 12, 2008)

He was supposed to fight someone else here soon, I don't know if that's going to happen with the Coleman deal now or not... It is a long-ass time to wait though.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 14, 2008)

I just downloaded UFC 82, and I'm planning on making gifs of Silva vs. Hendo for my own set.

If you want one, ask now while I'm still in the mood.


----------



## cygnus (Mar 20, 2008)

hahaha. Never Back Down is so shit they're using reviews off IMdb for the banners on Sherdog hahah


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 20, 2008)

Figured that movie would be shit.  I'm not watchin' it no way no how.


----------



## Aokiji (Mar 20, 2008)

Wanderlei Silva>Fedor in viciousness.


----------



## Rock Lee (Mar 20, 2008)

Has anyone seen the baroni/hose from last week fight i love it when guys who talk trash get tooled?


----------



## Ippy (Mar 20, 2008)

Pretty much everyone knew that Never Back Down would be shit.

Who the fuck does MMA in sneakers?


----------



## cygnus (Mar 20, 2008)

I knew it would be shit but...jesus christ...

And no, I'm not going to see it...


----------



## illusion (Mar 20, 2008)

Nameless said:


> Pretty much everyone knew that Never Back Down would be shit.
> 
> Who the fuck does MMA in sneakers?



That was great, Rampage was born to be in front of a camera, he's friggin' hilarious.

"I'm the type of person to say, aahh, who gives a damn?"


----------



## Green Lantern (Mar 21, 2008)

Lol- "I bet Forrest the type of guy, when he takes a crap and wipes his butt, he don't get it all.."


----------



## Ippy (Mar 21, 2008)

Dana White better wake up and realize that Rampage is waaaaaaay more marketable than Liddell *ever* was.

edit:


----------



## kakashi5 (Mar 22, 2008)

> “He doesn’t have a great shot, he doesn’t have one punch power and to my knowledge he’s never knocked anyone out from his feet standing up.
> 
> “So I think anybody that can stop a takedown is going to be a good fight for him if they can strike.”



wow. has chuck ever seen fedor fight? i mean, seen ANY of his fights???


----------



## Gray Wolf (Mar 22, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> Has anyone seen the baroni/hose from last week fight i love it when guys who talk trash get tooled?



That had to be one of the most hilarious fights in MMA history, Robbie Lawler will get the title back with no trouble.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 23, 2008)

kakashi5 said:


> wow. has chuck ever seen fedor fight? i mean, seen ANY of his fights???



He obviously missed the one with Cro Cop.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Mar 23, 2008)

Damn, nice AV and sig Nameless. I would do it myself if Dragon wasn't so epic.

So..did you guys hear about the Spider challenging Roy Jones fucking JR> to a boxing match? I think it is a joke, and RJJ is gonna dominate the shit out of him. For the newbs who dont know who Roy jones is...HERE

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=kPT6E_ouBnM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ippy (Mar 24, 2008)

edit: HOLY SHIT!

I just found an  that has a shitload of fights for download, categorized by fighter and everything.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Mar 24, 2008)

^ I've known about the site for almost a year. I go onto to check out fights I miss all the time. Good site


----------



## illusion (Mar 24, 2008)

This is just one side of the story, but I have to say, I don't blame Fedor for not signing. I usually defend the UFC and their decisions, but that contract seemed rediculous.

Hopefully Dana can come up with a more flexible contract and both sides can get a deal done. The fans need Fedor in the UFC.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Mar 25, 2008)

Dragon said:


> Damn, nice AV and sig Nameless. I would do it myself if Dragon wasn't so epic.
> 
> So..did you guys hear about the Spider challenging Roy Jones fucking JR> to a boxing match? I think it is a joke, and RJJ is gonna dominate the shit out of him. For the newbs who dont know who Roy jones is...HERE
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=kPT6E_ouBnM[/YOUTUBE]



That was Roy Jones Jr. in his prime, he can't move like that now. I would still pick him in a boxing match against Anderson Silva.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Mar 25, 2008)

Yes that wasn't him. But he is still very good and light years ahead of MMA fighters.




This is what happened to a world class K-1 fighter who was said to have a iron chin. He tried to transition into boxing and got KTFO by some unknown dude. This is why, you stick with your sports. Anderson will get tooled.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 26, 2008)

If anyone's interested, I've started a gif thread for any fight fans.





Dragon said:


> ^ I've known about the site for almost a year. I go onto to check out fights I miss all the time. Good site


Indeed it is.

I've been downloading shit left and right.

I consider myself a TUF noob, considering I never even heard of MMA until I started BJJ(a couple of years ago), where my instructor is always talking about different MMA fighters.

So, it's good to be able to watch all of the fights he's talked about that I've never seen.



illusion said:


> This is just one side of the story, but I have to say, I don't blame Fedor for not signing. I usually defend the UFC and their decisions, but that contract seemed rediculous.
> 
> Hopefully Dana can come up with a more flexible contract and both sides can get a deal done. The fans need Fedor in the UFC.


Thing is, most, if not all, UFC contracts are identical to the one they tried to get Fedor to sign.



Gray Wolf said:


> That was Roy Jones Jr. in his prime, he can't move like that now. I would still pick him in a boxing match against Anderson Silva.





Dragon said:


> Yes that wasn't him. But he is still very good and light years ahead of MMA fighters.
> 
> 
> this clip
> ...


I believe that RJJ would be the likely winner, but I wouldn't go so far as to say that Silva would lose horribly, considering he regularly trains with the Nog Bros., who are both heavily trained in boxing, with Lil Nog being a world class boxer himself.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Mar 26, 2008)

lol@ lil nog being world class. Roy jones, Calage, Mayweather are World class. NOG isnt anywhere near world class


----------



## Ippy (Mar 26, 2008)

Being a super heavyweight champ in your own country(and champ of the entire continent) and winning bronze in the Pan American games doesn't classify you as world class?

What is it then?


----------



## kakashi5 (Mar 26, 2008)

Nameless said:


> Being a super heavyweight champ in your own country(and champ of the entire continent) and winning bronze in the Pan American games doesn't classify you as world class?



if that country was cuba, then maybe lol

nog is good, but not WORLD class, sorry to say. his boxing for mma however is excellent


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Mar 26, 2008)

Nameless said:


> Being a super heavyweight champ in your own country(and champ of the entire continent) and winning bronze in the Pan American games doesn't classify you as world class?
> 
> What is it then?



Cuba isnt shit for boxing compared to US. etc. Your delusional if you think NOG is on the level of Roy jones, Mayweather, etc


----------



## Gray Wolf (Mar 26, 2008)

Nameless said:


> Being a super heavyweight champ in your own country(and champ of the entire continent) and winning bronze in the Pan American games doesn't classify you as world class?
> 
> What is it then?



I have seen the fight where Lil Nog won the championship of Brazil, it was not impressive. Brazil is not known for having world class boxers.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 26, 2008)

kakashi5 said:


> if that country was cuba, then maybe lol
> 
> nog is good, but not WORLD class, sorry to say. his boxing for mma however is excellent


I'll concede then.



Dragon said:


> Your delusional if you think NOG is on the level of Roy jones, Mayweather, etc


I never said he was. 



Gray Wolf said:


> I have seen the fight where Lil Nog won the championship of Brazil, it was not impressive. Brazil is not known for having world class boxers.


Got a vid of the fight?

And IMO, if any boxer *really* wanted to show the superiority of their sport, as I've been reading different boxers and boxing writers talking oh so much shit, they would fight under MMA rules.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Mar 27, 2008)

Besides if NOG was world class, I think he would be in boxing making millions, rather than being in MMA making 20k?


----------



## Ippy (Mar 27, 2008)

Not everything's about money.

Not every Olympic boxer out there is making millions, correct?


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Mar 27, 2008)

Doesn't matter. There is enough evidence, showing NOG isn't world class. I mean he got KO'd by a Judo guy and dropped by one of the sloppiest punchers in Shogun. It's an insult to PRO boxers, to even put NOG in there league.


----------



## cygnus (Mar 29, 2008)

Dragon said:


> Doesn't matter. There is enough evidence, showing NOG isn't world class. I mean he got KO'd by a Judo guy and dropped by one of the sloppiest punchers in Shogun. It's an insult to PRO boxers, to even put NOG in there league.



So you offer a point, he rebuts your point, and then you say it doesn't matter?

You sure know how to make me want to prove you wrong, even when I know you are right


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Mar 30, 2008)

^Exactly, you know im right. So you can't prove me wrong. It's impossible, Dragon never loses.


Oh and FUCK! Im so pissed that Frank shamrock lost. Oh well, Cung le is good for MMA.


----------



## Rock Lee (Mar 30, 2008)

Wow i can't beleive shamrock lost,that freakin sucks.Le must be that damn good.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 30, 2008)

Dragon said:


> Doesn't matter. There is enough evidence, showing NOG isn't world class. I mean he got KO'd by a Judo guy and dropped by one of the sloppiest punchers in Shogun. It's an insult to PRO boxers, to even put NOG in there league.


You're still arguing a point that I already conceded to.


----------



## cygnus (Mar 30, 2008)

Why doesn't anyone try to take Cung Le down?

Is he that nice that no-one will do anything but stand with him? Shamrock let his pride get the better of him, he deserved to lose like he always does.


----------



## Killa Cam (Mar 30, 2008)

cygnus said:


> Why doesn't anyone try to take Cung Le down?
> 
> Is he that nice that no-one will do anything but stand with him? Shamrock let his pride get the better of him, he deserved to lose like he always does.



They must seriously be paying people extra to stand with Le. Shamrock didnt even capitalize when Le was on the ground. It's suspect to me.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 30, 2008)

A lot of Le's fights have been called suspect.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Mar 30, 2008)

Cung Le has got skills but his fight with Shamrock showed that Anderson Silva is beyond anyone currently at 185. The only person that I can think of that would give Anderson Silva a good fight is Matt Lindland and maybe Yushin Okami.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Mar 30, 2008)

^Frank shamrock can definetely give Anderson a good fight. He is a great sub fighter and that is what has gotten Anderson in the past. he is also a great striker, shown last night.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 30, 2008)

Gray Wolf said:


> Cung Le has got skills but his fight with Shamrock showed that Anderson Silva is beyond anyone currently at 185. The only person that I can think of that would give Anderson Silva a good fight is Matt Lindland and maybe Yushin Okami.


Thing is, Silva was owning Okami in their last fight, before the DQ.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Mar 30, 2008)

Dragon said:


> ^Frank shamrock can definetely give Anderson a good fight. He is a great sub fighter and that is what has gotten Anderson in the past. he is also a great striker, shown last night.



Frank Shamrock has showed nothing that would make me belive he could hang with Anderson Silva, plus Shamrock would never fight Silva.



Nameless said:


> Thing is, Silva was owning Okami in their last fight, before the DQ.



That's why I said maybe Okami he is up in air but he does poses the biggest threat to Anderson out of all the current UFC middleweights.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 31, 2008)

That's the best possible way to lose a match, though lol.


----------



## kakashi5 (Mar 31, 2008)

Dragon said:


> ^Frank shamrock can definetely give Anderson a good fight. He is a great sub fighter and that is what has gotten Anderson in the past. he is also a great striker, shown last night.



he's been subbed twice. both times were about 4 years ago. i don't think submissions are exactly anderson's kryptonite lol

p.s. frank is not "A" class, as was shown last night (neither is cung yet)


----------



## Green Lantern (Apr 1, 2008)

Should/could Anderson Silva move up a weightclass? The Light Heavy class of UFC is pretty well stacked...


----------



## illusion (Apr 1, 2008)

Green Lantern said:


> Should/could Anderson Silva move up a weightclass? The Light Heavy class of UFC is pretty well stacked...



I think he could, they already mentioned that he walks around at around 195-200, so there shouldn't be an issue about his size (6'2, Chuck Liddell's height) or weight.

The only reason I think he might not is, why risk it? He's already being tauted as the best fighter pound for pound, why not just stay in the middleweight division and continue dominating? 

The only reason I think he might is, why not? He might be looking for a challenge and beating the winner of the Rampage/Forrest fight would boost his rep into legendary status (like what Fedor had/has).


----------



## Ippy (Apr 1, 2008)

Knowing Silva, who wants to fight RJJ in a _boxing_ match, he's not the type to shy away from a challenge.

It wouldn't surprise me if he one day announced that he was moving up to LHW to challenge 'Page, Chuck, etc...


----------



## cygnus (Apr 2, 2008)

He'd probably give away about 15 pounds or so, but he's never really relied on strength for wrestling or anything. The only disadvantage might be that he might get pinned against the cage a bit by better, bigger wrestlers (Rampage, who outwrestled Henderson in the later rounds, and maybe Rashad/Tito). As long as he is as confident as he is now though, I could see him knocking most of the LHW out by hands and knees and triangle chokes like he did the middleweights, he just won't go undefeated...


----------



## Ippy (Apr 2, 2008)

This isn't Sherdog.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Apr 2, 2008)

All im saying is it is foolish to count out one of the best MW's of alltime, who is still looking great. It is ridiculous how ppl jump on bandwagons and after a fighter loses, everyone throws him in the trash. Did you all not watch MMA in 2007? Forrest over Shogun, Gonzaga beating CC by HEADKICK, Serra over GSP? DON'T count out a man who is a master sub fighter. Especially when it is against a man who doesn't have the best Takedown defense, and who has all losses by sub. If Frank was arrogant like he was against Le, and decided to stand with Anderson the whole fight, yes he would get destroyed. But Im talking about a smart Frank shamrock.

Anderson will be favored, but dont count out Frank is all im saying. Discussion over


----------



## kakashi5 (Apr 2, 2008)

i understand your point about anything could happen. however, frank is a poor wrestler and his jiu jitsu is good but not fantastic. anderson has good jiu jitsu. yes his 2 losses came by sub but they were 3 or 4 YEARS ago. he's at a different level to most people, let alone frank at this moment in time.

having said all that, the thing we all love about mma is that anything could happen. but frank over anderson would be a fluke imo

interesting reading for someone who some people call one of the best MWs of all time:


----------



## Rock Lee (Apr 2, 2008)

Did anyone else watch the ultimate fighter,i'm digging the new format,sending the whiners and weaklings out the door.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Apr 2, 2008)

kakashi5 said:


> i understand your point about anything could happen. however, frank is a poor wrestler and his jiu jitsu is good but not fantastic. anderson has good jiu jitsu. yes his 2 losses came by sub but they were 3 or 4 YEARS ago. he's at a different level to most people, let alone frank at this moment in time.
> 
> having said all that, the thing we all love about mma is that anything could happen. but frank over anderson would be a fluke imo
> 
> interesting reading for someone who some people call one of the best MWs of all time:



A fluke!? So your already making excuses for Anderson before the fight even happens??? Frank is a fantastic Sub fighter, better than Anderson, with way more experience, and has been doing it longer. Anderson's base is stand up, Franks base is ground fighting. Your obviously new to MMA, and your just jumping on the Anderson bandwagon because he is the top dawg right now. It's ok, but if the fight is on the ground, and Frank subbed him. It wouldnt be a fluke, it would mean Frank>Anderson on the ground.



Nate Diaz is a fucking badass. Once again he finishes his opponent via triangle. He is the real deal. Look how he gives the double middle finger, than flexes. PURE confidence! Awesome!


----------



## kakashi5 (Apr 3, 2008)

Dragon said:


> A fluke!? So your already making excuses for Anderson before the fight even happens??? Frank is a fantastic Sub fighter, better than Anderson, with way more experience, and has been doing it longer. Anderson's base is stand up, Franks base is ground fighting. Your obviously new to MMA, and your just jumping on the Anderson bandwagon because he is the top dawg right now. It's ok, but if the fight is on the ground, and Frank subbed him. It wouldnt be a fluke, it would mean Frank>Anderson on the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> Nate Diaz is a fucking badass. Once again he finishes his opponent via triangle. He is the real deal. Look how he gives the double middle finger, than flexes. PURE confidence! Awesome!



is that a subtle attempt to troll me? is this where i'm supposed to give examples of how oldschool i am? lol if it's not your points are laughable and you deserve scorn


----------



## Ippy (Apr 3, 2008)

Let me again remind everyone that this isn't Sherdog.  The same leniency given to posters there isn't shared here.

Also, I'm curious to know who here trains in anything?  

I personally train in BJJ(no-gi), kickboxing, and if things go my way, I'll be starting Muay Thai on Sunday.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Apr 3, 2008)

Exactly Kakashi, you got nothing. Just concede and let it be. From you arguments, it seems you haven't been watching MMA any sooner than 2006. Counting out Frank completely and even saying Anderson has better Submissions than Frank is a joke. Anderson has been subbed what? 2 times? Frank has been subbed 2 times but has been around alot longer doing it. Im just saying counting out Frank is foolish. You are going by the typical bandwagon argument of "ANDERSON DESTROYS ANYONE!"

Look at the damn fight, and analyse it like a true fan.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 3, 2008)

To be fair, A. Silva was apparently given his BJJ black belt _years_ after those losses by submission, where he's now subbing other grapplers.


----------



## Rock Lee (Apr 3, 2008)

Silva is in a class of his own far beyond that of any middleweight.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Apr 4, 2008)

Well haterade, we still need some kind of indication. And indication shows that Anderson has lost to better grapplers. He isn't some invincible god, like alot of bandwagon jumpers say. He has lost to better grapplers on the ground and he isn't hard to takedown. Frank is great on the ground. That is why im saying don't count him out. 

We cant just speculate "OMG anderson is a blackbelt now, nobody can sub him" Jacare would defeintely give him problems on the ground.


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm ridiculously late in seeing this, but dear God...

[YOUTUBE]mA4iC8MuFfQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ippy (Apr 4, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> Silva is in a class of his own far beyond that of any middleweight.


Well, anyone can lose at any given time, but it's certainly looking like that atm.



Dragon said:


> Well haterade, we still need some kind of indication. And indication shows that Anderson has lost to better grapplers.


_Years_ ago.

_Now_ he's subbing other grapplers.



Dragon said:


> He isn't some invincible god, like alot of bandwagon jumpers say. He has lost to better grapplers on the ground and he isn't hard to takedown.


Again, he's lost to grapplers _years_ ago.



He deserves every bit of praise he's received.



Dragon said:


> We cant just speculate "OMG anderson is a blackbelt now, nobody can sub him" Jacare would defeintely give him problems on the ground.


They said the same about Lutter.



Dream Brother said:


> I'm ridiculously late in seeing this, but dear God...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]mA4iC8MuFfQ[/YOUTUBE]


God, I remember that.

It had me on the floor, rolling.


----------



## illusion (Apr 4, 2008)

Dream Brother said:


> I'm ridiculously late in seeing this, but dear God...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]mA4iC8MuFfQ[/YOUTUBE]



The greatest moment in TUF history, even though I've already seen it, watching it again had me almost in tears.

BJ and Gray narrating it made it that much more funny.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Apr 4, 2008)

Haterade said:


> Well, anyone can lose at any given time, but it's certainly looking like that atm.
> 
> _Years_ ago.
> 
> ...



lol@ comparing Lutter to Jacare. Jacare is the best grappler in the world today and top 5 ever. Jacare would school Silva on the ground. And Lutter isnt that great, what has he proved in the fight world? A Black belt last night on the UFN, got subbed by a Brown belt in the second round. Belts don't mean everything. Wanderlei silva is a black belt and he has horrible offensive ju jitsu.The fact is, all Andersons losses are from getting beat on the ground. A superior ground fighter or a strong wrestler with top notch sub defense is what is needed to beat him.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 4, 2008)

I never compared Jacare to Lutter.

I said that everyone said the same about Lutter/Silva, as in "He would school Silva on the ground".  Jacare would have to get him there first.



> A superior ground fighter or a strong wrestler with top notch sub defense is what is needed to beat him.


Isn't that what they said about Hendo?

His only losses by submission, other than from Silva's RNC, were from Big Nog.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Apr 4, 2008)

Haterade, PLEASE tape the episodes of TUF 7 and upload them onto youtube or something, so I can watch. I dont have cable, PLEASEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Apr 4, 2008)

Haterade said:


> I never compared Jacare to Lutter.
> 
> I said that everyone said the same about Lutter/Silva, as in "He would school Silva on the ground".  Jacare would have to get him there first.
> 
> ...



Jacare also has some of the best takedowns in the world. I think with a year or to of MMA training, he would be a force in the MW division.

And Hendo did good in the first round, but in the second he went off his gameplan and tried to stand with Anderson. He then got rocked and it was all history. Plus im not talking quite a wrestler like Hendo who is greco. I am talking a wrestler who goes for double leg takedowns. Somone like Tito, and with Tito's strength and sub defense.

Oh and Lutter was all hype. SHame on you for beleiving the UFC hype. Lutter isnt that great. Jacare was a ADCC champion. What grappling credentials does Lutter have?

LOL if you beleived Goldberg when he said "Lutter is the Michael Jordan of BJJ"


----------



## Ippy (Apr 4, 2008)

I never listen to a word Bill Goldberg says.

Also, if you're talking about a pure grappling match, then yeah, Jacare ftw, but as it stands right now, in MMA, Silva would tee off.

edit:


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Apr 4, 2008)

edit: 

And I guess we agree to disagree. My opinion is a superior grappler is Andersons weakness, shown in his losses. Regardless of the speculation of his "Much improved ground game". But ofcourse the grappler would have to get him to the ground, which isnt THAT hard, but still risk taking a knee to the face. But still, WAR CHONAN!


----------



## Ippy (Apr 5, 2008)

Link removed

It's confirmed that Fedor's management is in talks with the UFC and EliteXC.

Here's to hoping he signs with the UFC.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Apr 5, 2008)

He has nothing to prove in the UFC. All the top HW's are outside of the UFC. 

UFC:

Champion: NOG(Fedor dominated twice already)
Gonzaga(One hit wonder)
Vera(Lost to Tim, no notable wins)
Kongo(Arm barred round one)
Mir(Lesser version of NOG, he gets dominated)


PPL outside of the UFC:

Couture
Sylvia
AA(Free agent, hasnt signed with anyone yet)
Sergei
Cro Cop
Antonio Silva(Meh, still more credible than HMC)
Aleks


IMO, He should sign with Elite XC. They are growing, deal with CBS, and Elite is willing to co-promote, so we can see fights like Sylvia-Fedor, Couture-Fedor, etc.

Badass HL: 


WAR DIAZ


----------



## Green Lantern (Apr 6, 2008)

Add Josh Barnett to that list of people outside the UFC.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm hoping that if Fedor signs with the UFC, the rest will follow.

Plus, as it's looking right now, where Fedor is, Couture is...

edit: WTF!?  Wanderlei Silva cutting to MW???


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Apr 6, 2008)

Green Lantern said:


> Add Josh Barnett to that list of people outside the UFC.



Hell yeezy


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2008)

I'd like to see Fedor in the UFC, just so we can see how epic he is inside of a cage. EliteXC is too gay.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Apr 6, 2008)

^He already dominated the UFC champion twice. He has nothing to prove in the UFC. UFC is full of one hit wonders, up and comers, and legends that Fedor destroyed already. 

He needs to stay outside of the UFC and fight guys like Couture, Sylvia, Barnett, and Sergei. UFC could GTFO. There delusion of having all the best in the world is a joke. Yes they have the majority, but there are still alot of great LW's, MW's, and HW's out there. 



Co promoting>UFC


----------



## illusion (Apr 7, 2008)

Haterade said:


> I'm hoping that if Fedor signs with the UFC, the rest will follow.
> 
> Plus, as it's looking right now, where Fedor is, Couture is...



Agreed.



> edit: WTF!?  Wanderlei Silva cutting to MW???



Hah, I knew he would, I was hoping Dana would match him up against Rich Franklin. Then setting him up for a mega fight with Anderson, if he wins of course.


----------



## Green Lantern (Apr 7, 2008)

Why would Wandy want to go to MW? 
Wouldn't it be easier for him to gain weight and move into Heavy?


----------



## Killa Cam (Apr 7, 2008)

Green Lantern said:


> Why would Wandy want to go to MW?
> Wouldn't it be easier for him to gain weight and move into Heavy?



He's fought CroCop at HW and it didn't turn out so well. He looked very lean in his fight with Chuck. It's always better to move down weight than to move up weight. You really think Wand would have wanted to fight someone as big as Sylvia or Lesnar.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Apr 7, 2008)

Wand is a fucking roiding pig. He beat Rampage twice in PRIDE and now Rampage is the champ and all of a sudden Wand feels he cant compete with the "big" LHW's? Fucking cheater, move down to MW, and admit you cheated in PRIDE.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 7, 2008)

If current W. Silva took on current 'Page, who do you think would win this time around?





illusion said:


> Hah, I knew he would, I was hoping Dana would match him up against Rich Franklin. Then setting him up for a mega fight with Anderson, if he wins of course.


Silva vs. Silva would be epic... but I'd put my money on Anderson.



Green Lantern said:


> Why would Wandy want to go to MW?
> Wouldn't it be easier for him to gain weight and move into Heavy?


If Wandy moved up to HW, like he did with Cro Cop, he'd be a very small HW.

It'd be better for him to move down.



Dragon said:


> Wand is a fucking roiding pig.


Source?

edit: I can't wait to put a Brokeback ava on GL.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Apr 7, 2008)

Haterade said:


> If current W. Silva took on current 'Page, who do you think would win this time around?Silva vs. Silva would be epic... but I'd put my money on Anderson.
> 
> If Wandy moved up to HW, like he did with Cro Cop, he'd be a very small HW.
> 
> ...



My source is Wanderlei all of a sudden thinking the LHW's are too big, when he has faced HW's and dominated LHW for years. Plus the ironic fact that the champion of this so called "big" division is the man he stopped twice.


ROIDS


And Rampage would murder him now. If Wanderlei didnt think he would, why is he moving down?


----------



## Gray Wolf (Apr 7, 2008)

Green Lantern said:


> Why would Wandy want to go to MW?
> Wouldn't it be easier for him to gain weight and move into Heavy?



As my Muay Thai instructor said '' you want to be the biggest person in your weight class.''


----------



## Green Lantern (Apr 8, 2008)

I see I see...

What weight does Wandy walk around with normally? How hard would it be for him to cut?


----------



## Gray Wolf (Apr 9, 2008)

Green Lantern said:


> I see I see...
> 
> What weight does Wandy walk around with normally? How hard would it be for him to cut?



I really have no idea. Wanderlei Silva weighed more then Cro Cop the second time they fought. I can't remember exactly how much Silva weighed but I know it was a little over 220 lbs. 

Rich Franklin and Anderson Silva could probably get get over 220 lbs if they wanted to. Wanderlei Silva moving to 185 might be a good thing for him.


----------



## Green Lantern (Apr 9, 2008)

Just out of curiosity- Around what time each week would one be able to expect the latest episode of The Ultimate Fighter to be released?


----------



## illusion (Apr 9, 2008)

Green Lantern said:


> Just out of curiosity- Around what time each week would one be able to expect the latest episode of The Ultimate Fighter to be released?



It airs every Wednesday (tonight) at 10:00, with last weeks episode showing right before it. 

edit:


----------



## Ippy (Apr 9, 2008)

Piracy is wrong.

If you want to watch The Ultimate Fighter, you have to see it on Spike(see your local listings) or buy the DVD's, copyright the UFC.

**


----------



## kakashi5 (Apr 9, 2008)

piracy rocks


----------



## cygnus (Apr 10, 2008)

They should call it ninjatude. Pirates <<<< Ninjas.


----------



## illusion (Apr 10, 2008)

Sylvia vs Fedor, if this is legit all I have to say is, WOW! Can't wait to watch it.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Apr 10, 2008)

Fedor via armbar


----------



## ostrich (Apr 10, 2008)

Fedor via TKO


----------



## Ippy (Apr 10, 2008)

Holy shit.

I can't see anyone rooting for Sylvia, though....


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Apr 10, 2008)

It's not that im rooting for Fedor, It's that im saying what is 99.9% gonna happen to Sylvia. Fedor by armbar


----------



## Gray Wolf (Apr 10, 2008)

I can see Tim Sylvia shocking the MMA world by stopping Fedor.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 10, 2008)

Dragon said:


> It's not that im rooting for Fedor, It's that im saying what is 99.9% gonna happen to Sylvia. Fedor by armbar


I meant that I can't see anyone picking Sylvia to win this...



Gray Wolf said:


> I can see Tim Sylvia shocking the MMA world by stopping Fedor.


...until now. 

Want me to start the pool for this?


----------



## illusion (Apr 10, 2008)

Call me crazy also, but I'm picking Tim for the upset.

I know all the evidence is against my pick, but I've seen stranger things happen in this sport and Tim isn't some push over.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 10, 2008)

True.

No one picked Griffin over Shogun, Gonzaga over Cro Cop, etc...

But at least on paper, Fedor has this.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Apr 11, 2008)

Forrest was always gonna be a tough matchup for Shogun. The shogun nuthuggers were jut delusional and wouldnt admit it. Gonzaga being a strong ground fighter always had a shot against Cro Cop, though nobody ever thought he would KO him via LHK. Fedor vs. Tim though is a horrible match up for Tim. Fedor can beat him standing IMO, and Fedor has some of the best takedowns in the game, and the best subs. This doesnt look good for Tim


----------



## Gray Wolf (Apr 11, 2008)

Fedor should be able to beat Tim the same way Randy did, but I can also see Tim catching Fedor with a punch and finishing him off for the tko. 

Like it or not Tim Sylvia is a tough match up for any heavyweight and him beating Fedor would make half of sherdog commit suicide and it would make me lol.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Apr 11, 2008)

Sylvia isn't a tough matchup for Fedor. Your basically saying he has a punchers chance, which is like saying the Sun can explode tommorrow. Fedor is a bad matchup for Tim. Tim is vulnerable to subs, Fedor is strong, quick, and the king of subs. He has great takedowns. Fedor is a bad match for Tim. NOG has shitty takedowns, and he eventually got Tim down. Fedor is a sambo master, great at hip throws and on the ground he is relentess. Sylvia is gonna get smashed.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Apr 11, 2008)

I think Tim Sylvia has more then a puncher's chance, Fedor has shown to be susceptible to cuts and Tim has more experience fighting in a cage.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 11, 2008)

If Fedor lost, I would love to see the pages and pages of excuses that would be posted in dozens of threads.

btw, I assume I'm not the only Sherdogger here?

Who else regularly peruses that cesspool forum?

edit:


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Apr 11, 2008)

I wouldnt make any excuses, it would be a high upset though. Tim isnt a bad match up for Fedor at all, it is the other way around. Anybody with great takedowns and a good ground game is gonna give Tim problems. Lesnar could een beat Tim IMO. Since Tim doesnt have good enough subs, to catch Lesnar and Lesnar can just control and pound him all day.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 11, 2008)

Haterade said:


> btw, I assume I'm not the only Sherdogger here?
> 
> Who else regularly peruses that cesspool forum?
> 
> edit:



How long have you been posting there? I used to post there regularly from '01-'04. It was an awesome forum until Sherwood put the forum link at a more noticeable part of the main page in mid-'02. Things went downhill FAST, and most of the good posters fled to the OT. That place is a fucking mess now.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 11, 2008)

Jove said:


> How long have you been posting there? I used to post there regularly from '01-'04. It was an awesome forum until Sherwood put the forum link at a more noticeable part of the main page in mid-'02. Things went downhill FAST, and most of the good posters fled to the OT. That place is a fucking mess now.


I originally joined in late '05, forgot my login info, then joined again twice in '06, then made two more accounts in '07.

I have maybe 200 total posts with all of my accounts, because, as we all know, that forum = a cesspool.

Intelligent and insightful posts are few and far between, and when they *do* occur, they're met with dozens of pages of one-liner "Wandy's washed up you idiot", "Fedor hasn't fought anyone in years!", and "STFU ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) maybe you should let go of the stranglehold you have on Chucks balls!"...

I remember a sticky thread asking for members to give charity to some kid with cancer or something, and it turned into a flamewar.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 11, 2008)

Haterade said:


> I originally joined in late '05, forgot my login info, then joined again twice in '06, then made two more accounts in '07.
> 
> I have maybe 200 total posts with all of my accounts, because, as we all know, that forum = a cesspool.
> 
> Intelligent and insightful posts are few and far between, and when they *do* occur, they're met with dozens of pages of one-liner "Wandy's washed up you idiot", "Fedor hasn't fought anyone in years!", and "STFU ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) maybe you should let go of the stranglehold you have on Chucks balls!"...



Heh, I think I ended up with 8,500, although I lost a bunch when one of the admins banned me and deleted all my posts. All because I insulted him in an AIM chat. He was one of the vapid idiots that went to Ironlife.

You're right about what the forum's become. It was bad enough when all the newbs joined in 2002. At least there were a high percentage of decent posters buried amongst them. Now that MMA is the popular new kid in American culture, the nadir is reestablished almost instantly at that place. A lot of them seem more interested in the fighters than MMA.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Apr 11, 2008)

Yeah sherdog is infested with morons who know nothing and do not know what logic is. Nothing but Wand nut huggers, GSP huggers, BJ huggers, Chuck hugggers, and Fedor huggers.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 11, 2008)

Jove said:


> Heh, I think I ended up with 8,500, although I lost a bunch when one of the admins banned me and deleted all my posts. All because I insulted him in an AIM chat. He was one of the vapid idiots that went to Ironlife.
> 
> You're right about what the forum's become. It was bad enough when all the newbs joined in 2002. At least there were a high percentage of decent posters buried amongst them. Now that MMA is the popular new kid in American culture, the nadir is reestablished almost instantly at that place. A lot of them seem more interested in the fighters than MMA.


Yeah, I basically just lurk there for MMA news now.

I admit to being a "TUF noob", though, considering I never really got into MMA until I started BJJ a couple years back.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 11, 2008)

Haterade said:


> Yeah, I basically just lurk there for MMA news now.
> 
> I admit to being a "TUF noob", though, considering I never really got into MMA until I started BJJ a couple years back.



That's okay. Being a newb is only a problem if you're clueless, and a disaster if you're a newb that's clueless _and_ strident. 

One funny thing I recall was that right about the time I joined, Silva-Sakuraba I happened. Everyone was fucking floored. It didn't seem possible... people forget, or are completely unaware, of just how great Saku was.

Oh my god, I just went to Sherdog to check things out... there's a thread titled "Is GSP becoming the next Vitor Belfort." IS GSP BECOMING THE NEXT VITOR BELFORT?! Holy fucking slam dunk from the fucking free throw line, this is ridiculous.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Apr 11, 2008)

Its cool admitting your a newb and not tryign to debate on shit you werent around to see, or have never seen. The definition of a TUF newb is somone who would say " Rampage got a lucky punch on Chuck, chuck would kill him next time" Obviously indicating this person has never seen there fight in PRIDE of 2003. Or somone who bashes Fedor cause it is the "cool" thing to do, even though they have never seen Fedor fight. Those are TUF newbs.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 12, 2008)

Dragon said:


> Its cool admitting your a newb and not tryign to debate on shit you werent around to see, or have never seen. The definition of a TUF newb is somone who would say " Rampage got a lucky punch on Chuck, chuck would kill him next time" Obviously indicating this person has never seen there fight in PRIDE of 2003. Or somone who bashes Fedor cause it is the "cool" thing to do, even though they have never seen Fedor fight. Those are TUF newbs.



Hahaha, just the mention of Rampage-Liddell I makes me think of Dana White's desperate commentary as Rampage dismantled Chuck. Fucking classic.

Newbs like that are annoying when it comes to Fedor, since a lot of them only know the Pride FC through the UFC. No one should get into MMA without watching at least 6 or 7 Sakuraba fights first, for one thing. But it gets dangerous when some of them happen to watch the Fedor-Fujita fight, or the Fedor-Randleman one. Then it's all "luuk at how vulnerable Fedor wud b 2 a stryker or a wressler!!!!" 

Fools probably pronounce it Fayyy-dor, too.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Apr 12, 2008)

Jove said:


> Hahaha, just the mention of Rampage-Liddell I makes me think of Dana White's desperate commentary as Rampage dismantled Chuck. Fucking classic.
> 
> Newbs like that are annoying when it comes to Fedor, since a lot of them only know the Pride FC through the UFC. No one should get into MMA without watching at least 6 or 7 Sakuraba fights first, for one thing. But it gets dangerous when some of them happen to watch the Fedor-Fujita fight, or the Fedor-Randleman one. Then it's all "luuk at how vulnerable Fedor wud b 2 a stryker or a wressler!!!!"
> 
> Fools probably pronounce it Fayyy-dor, too.



Damn I like you. And yes, TUF newbs usually beleive all the propganda that comes out of Dana's mouth. For example, Dana calls Fedor a farce and says he isnt a top 5 HW. All the newbs beleive him and preach hit.


----------



## Green Lantern (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm confused about something- who is the actual Cage Rage Middleweight champion?
Cause whilst Anderson Silva is techincally the World Champ, wouldn't the UFC contracts have meant that he needed to give up that belt?

Not that Cage Rage is worth much anyway  (Except for Imanari!!!)


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Apr 12, 2008)

Anderson now holds three belts. The UFC, Cage rage, and PRIDE. Anderson>>>>.The universe.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 12, 2008)

What's the first MMA fight you've ever seen?

Mine was Rampage vs. Eastman waaaaaay back in Rampage's first pro fight.

I've been a diehard fan of him ever since.





Green Lantern said:


> I'm confused about something- who is the actual Cage Rage Middleweight champion?
> Cause whilst Anderson Silva is techincally the World Champ, wouldn't the UFC contracts have meant that he needed to give up that belt?
> 
> Not that Cage Rage is worth much anyway  (Except for Imanari!!!)


I think it just means he can't fight for Cage Rage anymore, for as long as he's still signed with the UFC.

And as long as he remains undefeated in the UFC, his contract won't expire.

I guess Cage Rage would have to make an interim champion or something.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Apr 12, 2008)

^LONG time ago when I was like 8.  Sometime in the 90's, I think some black dude elbowed the shit out of some White karate guy in them old UFC tournies.

 Legitametly though, to where I actually became a fan, was PRIDE critical countdown 2004, when Randleman KO'd Cro Cop and Rampage powerbombed Arona. Fucking great event. GOD I miss PRIDE.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 12, 2008)

Dragon said:


> Anderson now holds three belts. The UFC, Cage rage, and PRIDE. Anderson>>>>.The universe.



The Universe - Ryo Chonan, you mean. :flying heel-lock emoticon

The black guy in the black gi doing that elbowing was none other than... Gary Goodridge! Classic, barbarous early-UFC action.

I think the first fight I saw was the first fight of UFC 5. I rented it from a video store when visting my aunt and uncle in Maine, probably late '95 or early '96. The first fight I remember was Dan Severn v. Oleg Taktarov, because Taktarov bled pretty badly from a cut. 

But the internet was in it;s nascent stages then, so following MMA as a kid without the means to buy every UFC was difficult. I loved Royce and Severn, and Randy Couture when he was just breaking in (no one really understood how Enson Inoue beat him, and it's even more puzzling now), but information wasn't easy to find, even when got a dial-up connection and found some websites. Itwas still "NHB fighting" in those days. 

 I became a better fan in late 2000, when I got to college and had a super-fast internet and watched all the early Sherdog highlight vids, which I don't think are even on the site anymore. I guess my first fight in that regard was the first fight of the Pride Grand Prix finals, which had just come out on VHS... Royce Gracie vs. Kazushi Sakuraba!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2008)

My first was UFC 1. I remember all the hype behind that, the news stories, the banning of it, etc... Me, my dad, brother, and even my mom watched it. MY MOM. You know it was something special then.

Or maybe it wasn't UFC 1... it was the one with the sumo wrestler in it, that's all I know. Of course it had Royce in there and I thought he was boring. Tank was my favorite fighter.

As for Sylvia vs Fedor... well, I think we all know who's going to win. But I expect Tim will put up a decent fight. He might even get some fluke KO somehow.


----------



## Green Lantern (Apr 13, 2008)

What was the closest anyone has ever come to KOing Fedor?


----------



## kakashi5 (Apr 13, 2008)

Green Lantern said:


> What was the closest anyone has ever come to KOing Fedor?



fedor has been staggered on his feet a couple of times, but has always fought through it well


----------



## Keahi (Apr 13, 2008)

Green Lantern said:


> What was the closest anyone has ever come to KOing Fedor?



Fujita. But then he got choked out by Fedor shortly after.


----------



## kakashi5 (Apr 13, 2008)

Keahi said:


> Fujita. But then he got choked out by Fedor shortly after.



that was the example i was trying to remember, nice one


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Apr 13, 2008)

Haterade, do you like Kingdom hearts? I hope so..Say hello to the new Keyblade master.



^Currently my background


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Apr 14, 2008)

Fedor can't armbar Sylvia?


----------



## illusion (Apr 14, 2008)

I thought this pic was funny.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 14, 2008)

I liked all of em.

But, Dragon, please tag any pics that stretch the page. 

The Jits one is my fave.  I think I seen it before.

My current fave is...


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Apr 14, 2008)

^Oh yeah, that one was on my background for awhile. Spider is a fucking god!!!

And lol@ the ju jitsu one.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Apr 14, 2008)

For the Wandy nuthuggers...


*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]


----------



## Ippy (Apr 14, 2008)

I know I touched on it before, but I can't let this go...

The more I think about Wanderlei Silva moving down to MW, the more I want to see Silva vs. Silva.  It's almost guaranteed to end in KO, for either side.

Am I the only one that would be excited to see that?


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Apr 14, 2008)

Spider would win anyway he wants. He ate Hendo overhand rights like they were nothing. He throws accurate straight punches, and is alot more technical. He would be a bad matchup for Wand


----------



## Gray Wolf (Apr 15, 2008)

Wanderlei Silva vs Keith Jardine is a more interesting match to me then Wanderlei vs Anderson is.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 15, 2008)

Dragon said:


> Spider would win anyway he wants. He ate Hendo overhand rights like they were nothing. He throws accurate straight punches, and is alot more technical. He would be a bad matchup for Wand


The reach factor would be a problem.



Gray Wolf said:


> Wanderlei Silva vs Keith Jardine is a more interesting match to me then Wanderlei vs Anderson is.


Why?


----------



## illusion (Apr 15, 2008)

Haterade said:


> I know I touched on it before, but I can't let this go...
> 
> The more I think about Wanderlei Silva moving down to MW, the more I want to see Silva vs. Silva.  It's almost guaranteed to end in KO, for either side.
> 
> Am I the only one that would be excited to see that?



I'm with you Hate, I'd love to see this fight happen. 

I'd also love to see Wandy fight Rich Franklin, I think that would be a great matchup for both fighters.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 15, 2008)

Wand is a great fighter, don't get me wrong. But I really don't see how he could be Anderson. His wild punches wouldn't work. His clinch game obviously wouldn't work (when's the last time he used that, anyway?). He can't do anything on the ground Anderson hasn't seen before.

Wand would get picked apart on the feet and get KO'd or TKO'd eventually. I know he probably wouldn't take it to the mat anyhow. But, if he did, I could see a submission.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 15, 2008)

Hoo boy; when the Anderson train crashes, it's going to be cataclysmic.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Apr 15, 2008)

^Whats with you, and always wanting good fighters to lose? It doesn't fucking matter when Fedor loses or when Anderson loses. They will both go down as legends, and two of the greatest of alltimes. Quit hating. Even when Anderson loses, he will still probably be the best MMA striker. Even when Fedor loses, he will still probably be the most well rounded.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 15, 2008)

Dragon said:


> ^Whats with you, and always wanting good fighters to lose? It doesn't fucking matter when Fedor loses or when Anderson loses. They will both go down as legends, and two of the greatest of alltimes. Quit hating. Even when Anderson loses, he will still probably be the best MMA striker. Even when Fedor loses, he will still probably be the most well rounded.



Eh? I never said I wanted Fedor to lose. I don't want him to lose, ever. Anderson, though... I still can't get over that he got subbed by Daiju Takase. Beating Hendo was the first time he ever impressed me.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Apr 15, 2008)

Keith Jardine vs Wanderlei Silva intrigues me because it is hard for me to pick a winner, will Keith come up with a good game plan like he did with Chuck and beat Silva.

Wanderlei Silva would get picked apart by Anderson Silva. The Chute box fighters are sloppy boxers, Forrest beat Shogun standing because he was a better boxer.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 16, 2008)

I like Rampage as a coach.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Apr 19, 2008)

GSP via TKO round one.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2008)

GSP KO spinning backfist.

That'd be awesome.


----------



## Genesis (Apr 19, 2008)

I haven't been keeping up with the Randy/UFC situation, quite busy these days. Anyone have any updates on how that's going? I have my hopes up of potentially seeing him against Fedor, so this is something I'd like to know about.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 19, 2008)

Last time I checked, Randy was getting sued.

Oh, and it's confirmed that Fedor's fighting Sylvia this summer(June or July I think).

@Gray Wolf: Good point.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm picking Matt Serra just for the shock factor.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Apr 20, 2008)

GOD..ppl at sherdog are so fucking stupid. They jump all over a fighters nuts so quick after one good win. PPL are saying GSP is way better than Anderson and shit already. I mean GSP is very good, but he basically is bigger than everybody in his division and there are no really good strikers with ground games in the WW division, like BJ penn. Look what BJ did to GSP, and GSP is way bigger than BJ.

Anderson is more well rounded IMO.

Striking-Anderson
Chin-Anderson
Jitz-Anderson
Toughness-Anderson
Mental-Anderson
Wrestling-GSP

Good win for GSP though, I called the TKO, though I was off a round. I put GSP at #4 P4P behind Anderson, BJ, and Fedor. If fedor loses to Sylvia, than bye bye Fedor though.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 20, 2008)

I have saw tons of Kalib Starnes clips but was he really running the whole fight?


----------



## Green Lantern (Apr 20, 2008)

I called the fight *EXACTLY!* (see the betting pool thread)

I must be some sort of psychic!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 20, 2008)

I have yet to watch any of the fights, but from what I read on Sherdog the Clementi/Quarry fight was awful, running the whole time, and the last 30 seconds of the fight were hilarious... I better go to mmatko. 

I've already put in my two cents on GSP/Silva; there's no way GSP can beat him unless he somehow wrestles him around for 5 rounds.


----------



## Green Lantern (Apr 20, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I have yet to watch any of the fights, but from what I read on Sherdog the Clementi/Quarry fight was awful, running the whole time, and the last 30 seconds of the fight were hilarious... I better go to mmatko.
> 
> *I've already put in my two cents on GSP/Silva; there's no way GSP can beat him unless he somehow wrestles him around for 5 rounds.*



Sure..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 20, 2008)

Ok, maybe an early ref stoppage.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 20, 2008)

Green Lantern said:


> I called the fight *EXACTLY!* (see the betting pool thread)


Which you still didn't win because you're a mod. 

The winner was the next accurate guy, Naruto Uzumaki.

But seriously, after watching GSP get absolutely destroyed the first time, it made it hard to be against Serra the second.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Apr 20, 2008)

Kaze said:


> I have saw tons of Kalib Starnes clips but was he really running the whole fight?



Lets just say there is a very good chance that we will never see Kalib Starnes in the UFC again after last night.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 20, 2008)

Did you mean literal running?  As strange as a question it sounds, I've actually seen it before.

I completely forget who was fighting though.

edit: LOL, I found this on Sherdog...





Wow...



lolololololol


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Apr 20, 2008)

This is how MMA should be. When top fighters come in at 100%, no way somone who isnt at that level come beat them. Diaz would have never beat Gomi, Forrest would have never beat Shogun. COME IN AT 100% DAMMIT


----------



## Ippy (Apr 20, 2008)

It's next to impossible to go into a fight or match 100%.

Due to the nature of fighting sports, and their training, you're pretty much guaranteed to go into a fight with *at least* minor injuries.


----------



## Rock Lee (Apr 20, 2008)

Haterade said:


> Did you mean literal running?  As strange as a question it sounds, I've actually seen it before.
> 
> I completely forget who was fighting though.
> 
> ...




lol,those gifs can't be real.


----------



## illusion (Apr 20, 2008)

Those gifs are friggin' hilarious!


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Apr 21, 2008)

Haterade said:


> It's next to impossible to go into a fight or match 100%.
> 
> Due to the nature of fighting sports, and their training, you're pretty much guaranteed to go into a fight with *at least* minor injuries.



When I say 100%, I mean when they looked there best. The Shogun who fought Lil NOG against Forrest.


----------



## Green Lantern (Apr 21, 2008)

You know whats a fun and stupid thing to? Use MMA descriptions in analysing fights between animals!


----------



## Gray Wolf (Apr 22, 2008)

Gray Wolf said:


> Lets just say there is a very good chance that we will never see Kalib Starnes in the UFC again after last night.



It should come as no surprise to anyone who seen the fight last night, Kalib Starnes was cut from the UFC.


----------



## Rock Lee (Apr 22, 2008)

Gray Wolf said:


> It should come as no surprise to anyone who seen the fight last night, Kalib Starnes was cut from the UFC.



I knew that was coming and that he would say he asked to be cut,yeah sure buddy.


----------



## konohakartel (Apr 22, 2008)

has anyone see the pic of chuck lidells injury?? looks like he gonna be out 4 quite some time..


----------



## Gray Wolf (Apr 22, 2008)

Was anyone else disappointed they did not show Damien Maia vs Ed Herman?


----------



## cygnus (Apr 22, 2008)

Yeah the hamstring tear was hectic. He must have ripped the thing damn near off, he has a massive red bruise all the way down.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 22, 2008)

can you guys post the pics of his leg


----------



## Gray Wolf (Apr 22, 2008)

Here is a pic of Chuck Liddell's injury.


----------



## konohakartel (Apr 22, 2008)

yea thats it...kinda hard to look at


----------



## Ippy (Apr 24, 2008)

Has anyone seen Iron Ring on BET?

It's like... a travesty.  Rap stars should not be coaching fighters. 

I only saw 5 minutes of it when surfing through channels, and that's all I could manage to watch.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2008)

I haven't seen that, but I did hear (on Sherdog) that it was awful. A mockery to MMA or something. 

And Chuck's leg does look pretty bad, I can't imagine what that feels like; nor do I want to find out.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 24, 2008)

lol, funny place to do an interview...

*insert bowchikawowwow music*


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Apr 25, 2008)

GOD, I wanna bang Arianny.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 25, 2008)

@anyone interested: You can reply to  entry. (is not sure how many people know that he even has a blog)

Other UFC fighters have blogs there, but being the biased fan that I am, I really only care about his.

And you can probably guess who I am in the comments. *points to custom title*


----------



## illusion (Apr 25, 2008)

Haterade said:


> lol, funny place to do an interview...
> 
> *insert bowchikawowwow music*



Holy shit, Roger Huerta vs Ken Flo would be a true fans fight. 

The casual fan might not think much of it, since both are not huge mainstream fighters "yet", but this fight gives me goose bumps! This has the potential to be the fight of the year.


----------



## ostrich (Apr 25, 2008)

CC to fight Le Banner.Going to be tough,JLB is a big fella.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Apr 25, 2008)

LOL@ The pillow on Huertas lap. Cant blame the guy. If I was sitting in a hotel room with Arrainny, and she looked all sexy like she did, I would have to put a pillow on my lap aswell. WE  ALL WOULD


----------



## konohakartel (Apr 26, 2008)

i kno this might go in another thread but where do you think Bobby Lashley will go for MMA? He is being represented by a company that mostly represents MMA fighters. There are also rumors that he has already begun training. What do you all think?


----------



## PerveeSage (Apr 26, 2008)

Dragon said:


> LOL@ The pillow on Huertas lap. Cant blame the guy. If I was sitting in a hotel room with Arrainny, and she looked all sexy like she did, I would have to put a pillow on my lap aswell. WE  ALL WOULD



full of truth and win


----------



## Green Lantern (Apr 28, 2008)

UFC 84 is going to be awesome 
Its right when all my assignments should be done by, and so it's going to be a nice treat to watch each and every match in the cards.

We get to see BJ Penn take on Sean Sherk, which should be good.
Machida vs Tito Ortiz looks like a good match, as Machida is undefeated and Ortiz is the gatekeeper to seeing whether he deserves his undefeated status.
Nakamura vs Sokoudjou is a fight I think will be quite interesting as both are judokas, and Nakamura is (or used to be) quite an entertaining fighter (just see my avy)

And of course my highlight will be seeing Jardine vs Silva. Hopefully Wanderlei will shake off the cobwebs and knock out that devil of a man (Jardine is freaking scary looking)

Goodness!


----------



## cygnus (Apr 29, 2008)

I hope Penn steps on Sherk. I have no idea how much SS has improved since the Hughes fight, but according to MMAth, he shouldn't even be able to get Penn down.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Apr 29, 2008)

Yeah i want penn to destroy sherk too, don't know why i just don't like the guy. plus, BJ is the man, "the prodigy".


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Apr 29, 2008)

I hope Penn destroys Sherk, Florian/Heurta, Than moves up and smashes GSP.

WAR WANDY

WAR ORTIZ


----------



## Gray Wolf (Apr 29, 2008)

The longer the fight goes the more likely Sherk will win it, Penn has always had cardio problems even when he fought at lighweight.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 30, 2008)

Yeah, he has to finish the fight, and finish it early.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2008)

I could see the fight ending in Sherk's favor. I don't really like Sherk, nor am I attached to BJ though I do like to watch him fight. Judging form his fight with Stevenson, and I know it was his first time back to 155 and all, I can see him having problems with Sherk. 

I'm going to be rooting for BJ; but, deep down, I'm picking Sherk in a lackluster decision.


----------



## Ippy (May 1, 2008)

Wow, the average UFC fighter made more money on a recent show than the average boxer on another?


----------



## Gray Wolf (May 4, 2008)

Demian Maia vs Jacaré

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKEMwmexT2Y[/YOUTUBE]

Demian Maia vs Gabriel Gonzaga

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ed3nT13QFEM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dragon (banned) (May 4, 2008)

^Thanks for that. Im a big fan of Jacare. Love his alligator walk


----------



## Ippy (May 5, 2008)

Hmm.... I'm thinking of taking my name out of the pool for Sherk/Penn. :/

The closer the time comes, the more I'm apprehensive about Penn's ability to finish the fight, and if it goes to decision, it's definitely going to be in Sherk's favor.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2008)

I still think BJ can finish it before it goes to the decision. I wouldn't bet on it though. The only thing that would surprise me in this fight is if Sherk somehow finishes BJ instead of wins a decision.


----------



## Killa Cam (May 5, 2008)

Haterade said:


> Hmm.... I'm thinking of taking my name out of the pool for Sherk/Penn. :/
> 
> The closer the time comes, the more I'm apprehensive about Penn's ability to finish the fight, and if it goes to decision, it's definitely going to be in Sherk's favor.



I see this looking like the Hughes fight minus Penn getting broken ribs. I think BJ can finish of Sherk in 25 minutes.


----------



## Green Lantern (May 6, 2008)

Haterade said:


> *Hmm.... I'm thinking of taking my name out of the pool for Sherk/Penn. *:/
> 
> The closer the time comes, the more I'm apprehensive about Penn's ability to finish the fight, and if it goes to decision, it's definitely going to be in Sherk's favor.



I never jumped in that pool in the first place. 

If I absolutely had to make a call, I'd say Penn.. but I don't have to so I'm going to wait and see, maybe rewatch some of their other fights with similar opponents and whatnot.


----------



## Gray Wolf (May 7, 2008)

Sean Sherk vs B.J. Penn is hard to call, if Sherk can survive the first two rounds then Penn could be in trouble.


----------



## Green Lantern (May 8, 2008)

Here's one for the fans-
What was the fight that made you sit up and notice a fighter whom you'd never notice before and jump on his bandwagon? And if possible, post the video for us to watch too! 

For me- I became a fan of Masakazu Imanari whilst watching an instructional video of his on how to do some crazy ass heel hook, but I really jumped on his bandwagon when he submitted Robbie Oliver with a flying armbar to secure the Cage Rage featherweight title just seconds into the match. Winning a world title in less then 30 seconds = fully sick.

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=i4YGMkmoV2o[/YOUTUBE]

Watched a bunch of his matches and been a fan ever since.

He's an exciting guy and pulls out mad submissions in every match (usually )


----------



## Killa Cam (May 11, 2008)

Anyone catch DREAM3?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2008)

I didn't watch it yet, but I did read the fight results. Seems pretty good. I expect to watch the shows on the internet tonight or something.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (May 12, 2008)

DREAM>UFC.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (May 12, 2008)

@ Green Lantern - I was a big fan of Cro Cop before he got into UFC, my friends showed me a bunch of his clips and after a couple of head kicks, i was a big cro cop fan. Too bad he fell off right when he got to UFC. lol.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2008)

Once a Cro Cop fan, always a Cro Cop fan.


Unless you're gay.


----------



## kakashi5 (May 14, 2008)

wild boys gets me pumped for a LHK


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 15, 2008)

What's the word on the Dream tournament? Who is everyone picking for the winner?


----------



## Gray Wolf (May 15, 2008)

Jacare looks like a good choice to win the middleweight gp.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 16, 2008)

Yeah, Jacare seems to be the favorite for that one. I like Aoki in the LW, and I want to have his rainbow-pants babies.


----------



## Green Lantern (May 22, 2008)

Imanari lost the DEEP title! 

I wonder how this will affect the featherweight rankings...

In other news-not long till one of the best UFC cards in a long time occurs!!


----------



## Ippy (May 22, 2008)

How many of you pay attention to the smaller orgs?

I basically just follow the big ones.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 22, 2008)

I catch a lot of the fights on mmatko or that one other site... I don't really follow them though. Especially not Cage Rage or KotC.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (May 22, 2008)

I follow EliteXC, UFC, DREAM, Affliction, Strikeforce, Sengoku, and I think that is it.


----------



## Rock Lee (May 24, 2008)

Anyone watching ufc 84?


----------



## Gray Wolf (May 24, 2008)

The Iceman has returned.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (May 25, 2008)

Yes!! the Axe murderer babe!! Cant wait for Rampage-Wand 3

Damnit, Tito lost, really wanted him to win.

BJ!!!


----------



## Keyser S?ze (May 25, 2008)

YES!!!!! yes, BJ is the fucking man. straight up son.


----------



## Rock Lee (May 25, 2008)

Damn sherk got fucked up.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 25, 2008)

This was the BJ that annihilated Matt Hughes when Hughes looked unbeatable. When Penn's training properly, and managing his weight in any capacity, he can beat anyone under 185. But 155 is his true weight; I'm a bit dismayed that he's bolting to 170, but a rematch with GSP should be phenomenal.

Lyoto is still frustrating with his reluctance to attack when he catches people, but that was a solid win. It's going to be difficult for anyone to beat him by anything other than a judges' decision, although allowing himself to get put in a triangle by Tito Ortiz is unforgivable.

The Silva win was big for the UFC. Jardine could have basically ended his career tonight, but now perhaps we'll see that Silva-Silva match-up. I don't see Wanderlei having any chance against Rampage anymore, especially in a cage.


----------



## allin4narnia (May 25, 2008)

That BJ Penn fight was awesome.  I was a bit worried about BJ if it went 5 rounds but he totally dominated the entire fight.  Can't wait for the GSP fight.


----------



## Ippy (May 25, 2008)

Shit, maybe I shouldn't have dropped out of the pool for Sherk/Penn...


----------



## Seifer (May 25, 2008)

Jove said:


> The Silva win was big for the UFC. Jardine could have basically ended his career tonight, but now perhaps we'll see that Silva-Silva match-up. I don't see Wanderlei having any chance against Rampage anymore, especially in a cage.



I'm pretty sure Jardine got hurt pretty bad in that fight. Wand completely overwhelmed him. I loved how he just held him down by his neck. I don't really think Rampage is as good as everyone thinks he is though. So far I've been unimpressed by him. Wand has a better chance against Rampage than against Anderson Silva if he were to drop to middleweight. His style is just a bad match up for Anderson's precision striking. He's too wild.

BJ Penn looked fantastic last night. He was so smooth and crisp with his strikes against Sherk. If Sherk would have relaxed a bit I think he would have done better. He had way too much adrenaline pumping. He looked jittery.

Overall, great fights. UFC 84 ftw.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 25, 2008)

Seifer said:


> I don't really think Rampage is as good as everyone thinks he is though. So far I've been unimpressed by him.



What?! The guy's totally resurrected his career. I thought Quinton was finished after he had so much trouble with Ninja Rua, followed by Shogun Rua absolutely demolishing him in the Grand Prix. Now he looks like the guy that hurt and controlled Wanderlei twice in their two fights, and I don't think Wanderlei has it in him anymore to make the wild comebacks he did in those fights. Especially considering that this fight would be in a cage, and Quinton can simply take him down and push him against the fence, instead of a ring where there would be a restart in the center.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (May 25, 2008)

i loved some of the undercard fights, a couple were pretty exciting, the brazilian vs brazilian was a good match up, and as if thiago silva recovered from that vicious head kick to pound the shit out of that dude on the ground, lol. And that Rejlic kid too, he came back with a sweet victory. I wasn't too impressed with machida but he pulled off a solid decision win, I'd like to see some more explosiveness from him. The Jardin fight shocked me, i thought they'd atleast go to war for a full round and it'd end in the second. BJ is the man, sherk couldn't get close to getting BJ to the ground, and i dunno if the hate was blinding his strategy but it definately wasn't working standing up against penn. Penn was looking to end it in the third, doing different things which makes me think if it went to the 5th, maybe, just maybe he'd be a little gassed. Anyways, I want BJ to stay at 155, it seems like his natural weight and he'd be more comfortable here.


----------



## Killa Cam (May 25, 2008)

Good fights. That's got to be the most amount of prelims I've seen on a PPV (like 3 or 4). Here's some notes

How did Liddell not beat Jardine? Looking at the Houston Alexander fight and the Wand fight, Liddell should have fucked him up.
Got damn, why the fuck did it take so long to stop that fight with the Croatian fuck? It went on for 20 seconds more than it should have
Sherk must miss the roids.
Huerta/Florian is a match of who wants to get slaughtered.
Ivan Salaverry's tattoo is nice. Too bad he's got beat up by Mini Arona with a bowl cut.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 25, 2008)

That's what we call the "Rape Choke", or so I heard from Rogan. 

I wasn't entierely impressed with the main event. I wants to see some ground action. And I usually don't want to see the ground action, but BJ vs Sherk on the ground intrigued me... Oh well. 

I really like that new Coration guy though. Bringing the LHK, representing the Cro Cop. He could use some work, obviously, but just the fact he throws the LHK so much makes me like him.

I wasn't really surprised with any of the fights except for one, but I don't remember what that even was. I figured Lyoto via decision. I hoped Silva would win, and he did so in impressive fashion. Glad Soko is back on the winning track. And that Korean guy that was all hyped up on Sherdog a while back delivered. Best elbows I've seen in a while...

Overall it was an alright event. I just wish BJ vs Sherk went to the ground so we could have some questions answered. Oh well, there's always a rematch... Unless BJ moves to Heavyweight.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 25, 2008)

That anaconda by Yoshida was pretty sweet, preceded by an even sweeter Judo throw.


----------



## Seifer (May 25, 2008)

Jove said:


> What?! The guy's totally resurrected his career. I thought Quinton was finished after he had so much trouble with Ninja Rua, followed by Shogun Rua absolutely demolishing him in the Grand Prix. Now he looks like the guy that hurt and controlled Wanderlei twice in their two fights, and I don't think Wanderlei has it in him anymore to make the wild comebacks he did in those fights. Especially considering that this fight would be in a cage, and Quinton can simply take him down and push him against the fence, instead of a ring where there would be a restart in the center.



Wand vs Rampage 1

Wand vs Rampage 2

Rampage didn't "control" anything in the first fight. He got murdered. The second fight; yes, he did do better. But he still didn't "control" Wanderlei. It wouldn't matter if he did anyway. Wanderlei still finished him decisively in the end. Which is what does matter.

I myself thought Wanderlei was coming to the end of his career. But I think he was just in a slump. He was having trouble with the move from Brazil to America, and getting used to his new training camp. He looked fantastic last night against Jardine. He absolutely demolished him. War Wand. He's back.

Rousimar Palhares finished his opponent with a beautiful armbar transition. That was amazing.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 25, 2008)

Seifer said:


> I myself thought Wanderlei was coming to the end of his career. But I think he was just in a slump. He was having trouble with the move from Brazil to America, and getting used to his new training camp..



Not being able to abuse steroids didn't help, either. 

And posting two Silva highlight vids is not impressive. Rampage controlled Wanderlei on the ground for nearly the entire fight. That video you posted is entirely comprised of what happened after the ref stood the fight up. A stand-up, by the way, that wasn't necessary and wouldn't have happened in the UFC, since Rampage was active from the top and effectively scored. 

And on a side note, Wanderlei totally lost to Yoshida earlier that night. Bogus decision.

And yes, Jackson also controlled him for much of the second fight as well. In the first round, he blocked all of Wanderlei's flurries, controlled him on the ground, and almost knocked him out at the end. Wanderlei was saved by the bell. The second round is where everything fell apart. As I said, wild comebacks that I don't think Silva's capable of anymore. 

I know this is all for nothing, since there's no arguing with any fanboy of a (former) Chute Boxe fighter, but 2008 Wanderlei is not beating Rampage in a cage unless he gets an early flash KO.


----------



## Seifer (May 25, 2008)

Jove said:


> And posting two Silva highlight vids is not impressive. Rampage controlled Wanderlei on the ground for nearly the entire fight. That video you posted is entirely comprised of what happened after the ref stood the fight up. A stand-up, by the way, that wasn't necessary and wouldn't have happened in the UFC, since Rampage was active from the top and effectively scored.



They weren't Silva highlight vids. They were highlights of peak points of the fight as a whole. So obviously Rampage did nothing worth putting on a highlight of the fight. You ask anyone what happened when Wand fought Rampage, and they'll tell you "He kneed the shit out of him and beat him.....both times". Whether or not Rampage controlled Wand from the top for portions of the fight is irrelevant. Wand won, Rampage didnt. There are plenty of fighters out there who don't dominate an entire fight, but still win. That's part of fighting. Frank Mir didn't dominate Brock Lesnar when they fought. But Mir was more patient and calm, and took the victory because he's a better fighter. You don't have to go full-bore the entire fight to be considered the better combatant in the bout.



Jove said:


> And yes, Jackson also controlled him for much of the second fight as well. In the first round, he blocked all of Wanderlei's flurries, controlled him on the ground, and almost knocked him out at the end. Wanderlei was saved by the bell. The second round is where everything fell apart. As I said, wild comebacks that I don't think Silva's capable of anymore.



They weren't "wild comebacks". The fight where that one kid (can't remember his name) got his ribs broken and dropped to the mat, then stood up at the last second as the opponent ran in and decked him in the jaw, is a "wild comeback". I don't consider Wand walking Rampage around the ring in a thai clinch, methodically connecting with knees a wild comeback.



Jove said:


> I know this is all for nothing, since there's no arguing with any fanboy of a (former) Chute Boxe fighter, but 2008 Wanderlei is not beating Rampage in a cage unless he gets an early flash KO.



I'm not a fanboy of Wand or Chute Boxe. I hate they way Wand strikes, I think it's sloppy and out of control (at least his hands anyway...have you ever seen him throw a straight punch? I can probably count how many times he has on one hand. It's all wild hooks). I just think Wand is a better fighter than Rampage.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (May 25, 2008)

That was a long time ago. Rampage has recently beaten two gusy that Wand couldnt beat. Plus in a cage, I see Rampage having the advantage.

Their first fight the ref stood the fight up pre maturly

their second fight wand was saved by the bell, and rampage was winning up until that right hook.

I got my house on rampage in part three


----------



## Gray Wolf (May 25, 2008)

I put too much faith in Sherk. Penn looks to be in the best shape of his life fighting at 155 lbs.


----------



## Seifer (May 26, 2008)

Gray Wolf said:


> I put too much faith in Sherk. Penn looks to be in the best shape of his life fighting at 155 lbs.



Yeah Penn did look really good. Apparently he's gotten a little more serious about training.


----------



## Rock Lee (May 26, 2008)

Damn they really want lesnar to fail,herring will ko brock in the first round.


----------



## Gray Wolf (May 26, 2008)

They could be looking for a way to get rid of Herring. All Lesnar has to do is take Herring down which will be easy since Herring has not takedown defense.

Lets face it Herring will be nothing more then a gatekeeper. he has been in MMA for a long time and has shown very little improvement.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (May 26, 2008)

i thought overall ufc 84 was pretty good. I mean, i wanted to see BJ Penn work sean sherk on the ground too, but that's not what sean wanted to do. BJ had the advantage on the feet with his reach and quick jabs and accurate striking, so I dunno sean i guess was trying to tire him out, that's the only plausable conclusion to his strategy. About Rampage, he hasn't fought in a long while, so we'll see how he is against griffin.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (May 27, 2008)

Tito is a badass, regardless of his loss. What fucking heart he showed. I hope he stays with the UFC because IMO, he is still a top fighter. Machida is just tricky.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (May 27, 2008)

Dana White is out of the tito ortiz business, that's why he's leaving. not because he doesn't wanna fight, he's leaving cause there's beef between him and Dana, tito will still be doing MMA.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 28, 2008)

I'll bet my whole purse Tito will be back in the UFC!


----------



## Keyser S?ze (May 28, 2008)

I dunno about that, a year ago i would have agreed whole heartedly, but now, ufc is becoming bigger and bigger and there are so many quality fighters now, I think dana white can do without tito. as much as i would love to see him come back, dana white just doesn't like tito i guess. lol, and dana white is the boss, lol.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 28, 2008)

He doesn't have to like him to know he makes the UFC $$$. Tito vs anyone = massive PPV buys. He should just move up to heavyweight for an immediate title shot.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (May 28, 2008)

Tito is still a quality fighter. I mean he beat Forrest, and Shogun failed at that. He has yet to lose to a TUFer and has fought two of them. Both Chuck and Shogun have lost to TUFers. He gave a great performance at 84, regardless of how many punches and kicks be missed. Machida makes everyone look stupid. But you got to look at that Tito almost finished him with a sick triangle, showing Tito is more well rounded than we thought, plus tito did better than Soku, Nak, etc.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 28, 2008)

Unfortunately for Tito, his best years are well behind him. Tito's done a lot in the UFC and had some impressive fights, but I'll remember his UFC days for the infamous: the crazy fight against Guy Mezer at UFC 13, that questionable decision over Vitor, and his face-down tap-out to Frank Shamrock. But more than anything, I'll remember the fight against Wanderlei at UFC 25, because it gave us this:



And, more importantly, it gave us this, one of the greatest moments in UFC, NAY, _MMA_ history:



:rofl It's been almost a decade and that _still_ kills me.


----------



## Killa Cam (May 28, 2008)

Dragon said:


> Tito is still a quality fighter. I mean he beat Forrest, and Shogun failed at that.



Alot of people thought Forrest was robbed in that fight. Wouldn't use that as an example to say Tito is still quality.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (May 29, 2008)

Well I think he won and so do the judges. So I win. Forrest beating shogun and now being the #1 contender showed that is a quality win for Tito.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (May 29, 2008)

meh, i'm not gonna really miss tito ortiz, but i wouldn't mind seeing him back. Sure tito may still be a quality fighter, but there's plenty of those now. It's kinda hard to believe he'll be coming back since he has beef with the owner of the ufc, lol, and the owner himself has stated he doesn't want tito ortiz back in his organization.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 29, 2008)

Anyone a fan of Machida? I actually thought his fight with Tito was fairly entertaining, but I can see how many people would hate his style. But look what he did to Soko.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 29, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Anyone a fan of Machida? I actually thought his fight with Tito was fairly entertaining, but I can see how many people would hate his style. But look what he did to Soko.



I LOVE Machida. He's very tactical and evasive, but he has some crazy and entertaining striking moves, creativity, a southpaw stance, and the ability to score huge when it counts. He reminds me a lot... dare I say, he reminds me quite a bit of Sakuraba?

The 205 division is his for the next few years. I don't see anyone beating him, unless Shogun regains his '05 form.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 29, 2008)

He does seem to be pretty unbeatable, but I think there are at least 2 people that could take him out in the LHW division. Rampage and Shogun or Wanderlei. I'm sure Page could come up with some kind of decent gameplan, unless Machida starts training with Chutebox.  Shogun and Wand have crazy and agressive styles, which I think should match up well enough to catch Machida eventually, since they wouldn't back down. 

But he could very well be the next champ, and dominate for some time to come.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 29, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He does seem to be pretty unbeatable, but I think there are at least 2 people that could take him out in the LHW division. Rampage and Shogun or Wanderlei. I'm sure Page could come up with some kind of decent gameplan, unless Machida starts training with Chutebox.  Shogun and Wand have crazy and agressive styles, which I think should match up well enough to catch Machida eventually, since they wouldn't back down.
> 
> But he could very well be the next champ, and dominate for some time to come.



This is true, but I don't think Wandy has enough to defeat someone of Machida's caliber. Honestly, I don't know if Wandy could _ever_ have defeated Machida. Going with my Sakuraba comparison, Saku did really well against Silva when he stopped trying to trade with him and fought an intelligent, Saku-like fight. Unfortunately, that only happened in the 2nd fight. Machida can evade Silva's onslaughts, and is big enough to bully him around on the ground. Silva's not the strongest LHW, and Machida has a clear size advantage.

A fight against Rampage could be really boring to a lot of people. Rampage is often a counter-puncher, but I can see him adjusting. He's probably the one guy with the raw strength to handle Machida's size. But that's a theory that will be confirmed or negated by Rampage's fight against the equally large Griffin.

The fight with Shogun could be insane. Shogun;s been known to break out his capoiera and crazy spinning/flying strikes like Lyoto. They could be flying around the octagon. I hope so, because that sort of Shogun is what he UFC needs. Shogun's ceiling is higher than any current or former Chute Boxe fighter.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (May 29, 2008)

Soko challenged Shogun. I think Soko will end his career


----------



## Gray Wolf (May 29, 2008)

Shogun's career might already be over since he ruptured his ACL twice. That is serious injury and to do it twice in such a short amount of time is a very bad sign.


----------



## Killa Cam (May 30, 2008)

Dragon said:


> Well I think he won and so do the judges. So I win. Forrest beating shogun and now being the #1 contender showed that is a quality win for Tito.



Obviously the judges thought he won. The judges also thought Bisping beat Hamill. Okay lets see who has Tito actually beat in the last year and see if he's still quality.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 30, 2008)

If Soko beats Shogun in devastating fashion, it would certainly put a hamper on Shogun's career, but I don't know about ending it persay. I mean, Wand bounced back after 3 losses in a row... although Jardine is no Soccerjew. 

As for Wanderlei not beating Machida, I don't know about that, honestly. We haven't really seen Machida fight anyone as wildly agressive as Wand can be. But, I could see him getting Tito'd.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (May 30, 2008)

Killa Cam said:


> Obviously the judges thought he won. The judges also thought Bisping beat Hamill. Okay lets see who has Tito actually beat in the last year and see if he's still quality.



Me and the judges are not the only people who think Tito won. Many ppl do. But the bad thing about decisions is that, their will always be haters. So w/e, get over it.


----------



## Seifer (May 30, 2008)

Hate to switch the direction of conversation, but who does everyone have for the Urijah Faber vs Jens Pulver fight?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 30, 2008)

I really want to say Pulver, but Faber is one really scrappy dude...

I can't decide.


----------



## Killa Cam (May 30, 2008)

Dragon said:


> Me and the judges are not the only people who think Tito won. Many ppl do. But the bad thing about decisions is that, their will always be haters. So w/e, get over it.



Not true about haters. Some decisions are very clear like Tito-Machida. Others aren't like Tito-Forrest. Tito is pretty much a gatekeeper.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 30, 2008)

I'd like to see Pulver win, he kinda grew on me during TUF... but I think Faber will take it.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (May 30, 2008)

tito actually got lucky he tied rashad evans. i believe evans got a point taken off for grabbing the fence or some bullshit? i never saw the fight personally so i'm going on what i heard. tito is definately a gatekeeper type now, if he was a heavyweight they'd make him fight lesner. lol.


----------



## Killa Cam (May 30, 2008)

Keyser S?ze said:


> tito actually got lucky he tied rashad evans. i believe evans got a point taken off for grabbing the fence or some bullshit? i never saw the fight personally so i'm going on what i heard. tito is definately a gatekeeper type now, if he was a heavyweight they'd make him fight lesner. lol.



Nah, Tito grabbed the fence.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Jun 1, 2008)

Elitexc wasnt as bad as the haters on sherdog make it as. But is wasnt great either. Kimbo got all he can handle and won a controversial TKO, even though I think he would have finished him anyways. Kimbo has alot of work to do.

The stoppage on Lawler/Smith was fucking horrible


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 1, 2008)

Kimbo should have lost in the end of the second when he was just laying on the ground not defending himself while the other guy was hitting him. The other two stoppages were total bullshit with both Young and Smith looking like they could continue. In the case of the Kimbo and Carano fights, it just reeks of a fix.


----------



## Killa Cam (Jun 1, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Kimbo should have lost in the end of the second when he was just laying on the ground not defending himself while the other guy was hitting him. The other two stoppages were total bullshit with both Young and Smith looking like they could continue. In the case of the Kimbo and Carano fights, it just reeks of a fix.



I will say Thompson's blows didn't really seem damaging even though Kimbo wasn't doing anything to protect himself. Everyone does make mention of his pillow soft hands, he should have kept up with elbows. That stoppage was total bullshit and so were some of the standups. Kimbo might have eventually rocked him given a couple seconds but damnit let it happen on its own. Also Thompson needs props for apparently working out his chin. Those many blows and he was still standing.   

The Carano fight was legit to me. She was already winning 2 out of 3 rounds. I think if they were males the doctor might not stop it. Who wants to see a heavily battered woman keep fighting? That's how I took it. 

The Smith-Lawler fight though was badass until the eyepoke. I think it was bullshit and no one wins. Who the fuck wants a no contest? The fans lose, the fighters lose, and pretty much everyone else. I ain't a doctor but whatever.


----------



## Rock Lee (Jun 1, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Kimbo should have lost in the end of the second when he was just laying on the ground not defending himself while the other guy was hitting him. The other two stoppages were total bullshit with both Young and Smith looking like they could continue. *In the case of the Kimbo and Carano fights, it just reeks of a fix.*



Agreed,elite is freakin horrible.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jun 1, 2008)

There was talks that they wanted Kimbo Slice to fight Roy Nelson next, Nelson would destroy Kimbo.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 1, 2008)

Killa Cam said:


> I will say Thompson's blows didn't really seem damaging even though Kimbo wasn't doing anything to protect himself.


I agree with it looking like Thompson wasn't doing much damage, but not defending yourself is still not defending yourself.



> Everyone does make mention of his pillow soft hands, he should have kept up with elbows. That stoppage was total bullshit and so were some of the standups. Kimbo might have eventually rocked him given a couple seconds but damnit let it happen on its own. Also Thompson needs props for apparently working out his chin. Those many blows and he was still standing.


Couldn't agree more.   




> The Carano fight was legit to me. She was already winning 2 out of 3 rounds. I think if they were males the doctor might not stop it. Who wants to see a heavily battered woman keep fighting? That's how I took it.


I just don't see where Gina did any real damage aside from swelling up Young's eyes some. Even when Gina had that rear-naked choke and the round ended, Young hopped up just fine, dandy, and ready for the 3rd. I could see stopping it if she was injured and unable to continue a la Sean Sherk/BJ Penn, but she was showing no signs of injury and her eyes didn't look bad enough to impair her vision.




> The Smith-Lawler fight though was badass until the eyepoke. I think it was bullshit and no one wins. Who the fuck wants a no contest? The fans lose, the fighters lose, and pretty much everyone else. I ain't a doctor but whatever.


Agreed again. I was cursing like crazy when the damn doctor stopped the fight.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 1, 2008)

I just watched MMA for the last night on CBS. I am now, a official MMA fan. That's Kimbo/Thompson fight was great. In my opinion, had they fought on the floor longer than they did, Thompson would have probably won. He seemed much more superior on the ground than Kimbo. Those punches Kimbo gave to him were crazy. He busted his ear with one of those punches.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 1, 2008)

Kimbo, lol, for someone who was a pure street fighter is well developing. Thompson definately had the advantage on the ground, i mean, kimbo was pretty much defenseless and was saved by the bell. but those punches were devestating, it's a testement to thompson for not going down.


----------



## Rock Lee (Jun 2, 2008)

Man kimbo is so overhyped they could have stopped that fight when kimbo was getting smashed on the ground but yet they stopped it for kimbo which was very supect.They will always feed kimbo cans because he is elite's meal ticket.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 3, 2008)

I disagree, the guy was on top and he was hitting kimbo, but those shots were weak at best. I mean, the guy didn't really do any damage to kimbo, it's just kimbo didn't know how to get out of it. If they kept the match going i think buddy would have gotten knocked out, look at how gassed he looked at the end of the fight.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 3, 2008)

Kimbo is what 34? I really don't see him getting much better then he already is. At the very least I don't see his style evolving very much. Granted he's made improvements in a very short amount of time but he can only go so far before he hits that next level of competition where he'll be totally outclassed. However, I do hope Kimbo continues to improve because that would only be a plus for MMA's popularity.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 4, 2008)

Kimbo has only had what, 4 fights? I don't see a need for him to fight any top 10 guys, top 15 guys, or even top 20 guys at the moment. He's kind of old to be starting MMA, but give him a year or two and then see what he can do.

However, based on that fight, he's not going very far.


EDIT:

So, I overheard some of my co-workers talking about the Kimbo fight. One guy said that Kimbo probably hits harder than Tyson... :S

I guess he doesn't know who James "Glass Jaw" Thompson really is...


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jun 6, 2008)

No one in MMA can punch as hard as a pro boxing champion. MMA fighters would get destroyed in a boxing match against pro boxers. Anderson Silva would lose to Nathan Corbett in a Muay Thai fight.

What do you think Dana White's big announcement is going to be?


----------



## cygnus (Jun 6, 2008)

TV deal for shiz. He might have some signings to announce as well....


----------



## Green Lantern (Jun 6, 2008)

I heard that the CBS/EliteXC event wasn't that fantastic (lives in Australia/cant be bothered watching online)?

How did the matches stack up to a UFC event- for comparison, UFC 84?

More/less exciting?

Rumors flying on mmajunkie and whatnot are that the fights were stopped early cause it was free to air television or something, so they didn't want it to look "barbaric"?

Opinions?

On the topic of UFC- that Korean guy who debuted in UFC 84- Kim "Stungun" whatever his last name is vs Jason Tan

I thoroughly enjoyed that- especially the judo throws. 
If you skipped it because it wasn't a main card, you really are missing out.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 6, 2008)

Gray Wolf said:


> No one in MMA can punch as hard as a pro boxing champion.



Excluding Winky Wright.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2008)

That CBS thing was awful. Just awful. I didn't even watch all of it, but I watched the main 3 (Carano, Lawler, Kimbo), and they all had shitty endings. The chick fight was exciting until the stoppage, Lawler showed that he isn't anywhere near the top dogs, despite the commentator saying he is up there with Anderson Silva, and Kimbo proved that he is a horrible fighter.


----------



## Rock Lee (Jun 6, 2008)

Gray Wolf said:


> *No one in MMA can punch as hard as a pro boxing champion. *MMA fighters would get destroyed in a boxing match against pro boxers. Anderson Silva would lose to Nathan Corbett in a Muay Thai fight.
> 
> What do you think Dana White's big announcement is going to be?



You can't be serious,i can't believe you would even make such ridcioulus statement.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm sure there are several MMA practitioners that punch as hard, or harder than Pro Boxing champions.

Boxing isn't all about brute force, anyway. It's about skill, speed, accuracy, etc... Just because they have the same power behind their punches doesn't mean they're a better fighter.


----------



## JonnyCake (Jun 6, 2008)

Dana White was embarassed of the CBS fights and believes it was a setback, so I would presume it's a TV deal. Some of the fights in the ultimate fighter series have been great so why wouldn't he want to get some better cards out there then the crapfest that Elite XC had.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2008)

Word on the streets seems to indicate a TV deal, or a merger with the WEC. 

I really have no thoughts on it other than it will be a big disappointment, just like all of his other "huge announcements" over the years.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 6, 2008)

There's only two words I want to hear from Dana White:

1. Fedor

2. Gomi

In a sentence, "We just signed Fedor. In addition to Fedor, we also signed Gomi."


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jun 6, 2008)

A TV deal with Fox would be bigger then any signing.

Gomi has been seen at UFC events so it is obviously they are talking with him. Dana has said he wants to sign Kid Yamamoto.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 6, 2008)

Gray Wolf said:


> Gomi has been seen at UFC events so it is obviously they are talking with him. Dana has said he wants to sign Kid Yamamoto.



Oh man, Kid would be awesome in UFC/WEC. It'd be nice to see him fight some real competition. I'd very much like to see how Kid v. Faber would play out.


----------



## Killa Cam (Jun 6, 2008)

Gray Wolf said:


> A TV deal with Fox would be bigger then any signing.
> 
> Gomi has been seen at UFC events so it is obviously they are talking with him. Dana has said he wants to sign Kid Yamamoto.



All which amounts to nothing. I don't think it will ever amount to anything unless UFC all of a sudden changes the way the handle business. These guys want to be able to fight where their fanbase is. UFC seems like they don't give a darn about Japan. Also, UFC's no cross promotion stance makes it more unlikely.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 7, 2008)

Floyd Mayweather is rumored to start MMA soon.... just after his retirement from boxing.

Troof? BS?





Jove said:


> There's only two words I want to hear from Dana White:
> 
> 1. Fedor
> 
> ...


Not gonna happen.

Fedor's management keep making demands that are ridiculous from UFC's standpoint, and the UFC is making demands that are ridiculous from Fedor's standpoint.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 7, 2008)

Bedlam is on, lol, i didn't expect it to be on at 3 in the afternoon but that's alright, pleasent surprise. however, i didn't want the whole thing, which sucks. The brandon vera and werdun fight ended prematurely, they should have let it keep going. But anyways, the main thing is, matt hughes got destroyed, like no exaggeration, destroyed. he got hurt bad too, his knee could have some major problems. Bisping is looking pretty good in there as well, he's rising in the ranks. all in all, not a very entertaining ufc, but not as bad as i thought it could be.


----------



## Green Lantern (Jun 9, 2008)

I heard WEC 34 was killer- anyone catch it?

Supposedly there were some fight of the year contenders in there..


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 9, 2008)

Green Lantern said:


> I heard WEC 34 was killer- anyone catch it?
> 
> Supposedly there were some fight of the year contenders in there..



Miguel Torres vs Maeda was just about the most exciting fight I've seen this year, definitely the fight of the year imo. Faber vs Pulver was a great fight as well.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2008)

Man, Bedlam was just terrible. Hughes and Tavares lost?  Two of my only favorite fighters. What's next, Rampage loses to Griffin? 

Anyway... Until Floyd Mayweather is actually in the octagon and the bell rang and he touched the other guy's glove, I will never believe he will fight in MMA.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 9, 2008)

that tavares loss is gonna set him back a bit in the light weight division, i was interested to see what he could do against the top lightweights. the huerta vs florian fight should be good, the winner may fight penn if he stays at 155. Yeah Bedlam was not very good, but this event was plagued with injuries and stuff like that so, can't really blame ufc for that. Next one should be decent, most of the undercards seem uninteresting to me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2008)

Had he lost to a top lightweight, I wouldn't have been too distraught. But he lost to Matt Wiman.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 9, 2008)

I was very impressed with Bisping. I'd like to see him fight some top competition in the middleweight division, see where he really stands.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2008)

If Jim Carrey was an MMA star, what style would be prefer? All Rich Franklin comparisons aside.

I saiy BJJ. He's tall and lanky, he'd be perfect!


----------



## Killa Cam (Jun 9, 2008)

He'd be like Kalib Starnes with less talking out of his ass.


----------



## Green Lantern (Jun 10, 2008)

Speaking of other people becoming MMA stars, which athletes (apart from athletes from other fighting sports ) do you think would be able to make a transition to MMA, given time to train in their actual fighting skill?

I would say rugby and tennis players.

Rugby cause they are obviously used to getting knocked around and whatnot, but tennis because of the conditioning and hand-eye coordination.

Whilst it may not be quite the same, their back muscles and whatnot should be quite developed, they would have pretty good stamina, and so, given training in boxing and ground work, I could see some tennis players doing well..


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Jun 10, 2008)

Haterade said:


> Floyd Mayweather is rumored to start MMA soon.... just after his retirement from boxing.
> 
> Troof? BS?Not gonna happen.
> 
> Fedor's management keep making demands that are ridiculous from UFC's standpoint, and the UFC is making demands that are ridiculous from Fedor's standpoint.



If you saw Fedors contract, you would know that it is ridiculous from Fedors stand point and not vice versa. It is literally a slave contract. I saw it on sherdog. It is ridiculous.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 10, 2008)

Well, football players like Bob Sapp have found some success in MMA. If another monster like him, who can actually take a punch, joined in, he could be a force. Sapp could be a force if it wasn't for his inability to take one in the face (avoids potential porn jokes, or Tito and Jenna jokes).


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 10, 2008)

Haterade said:


> Not gonna happen.
> 
> Fedor's management keep making demands that are ridiculous from UFC's standpoint, and the UFC is making demands that are ridiculous from Fedor's standpoint.



Oh, I'm well aware it's not going to happen, but I can dream, can't I? The sport really needs those two fighting over here; I just think about how people that go to MMA shows because it's cool now have no clue who Sakuraba is, and hate to think those two could be the next "greatest alive" to be ignored here.


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 10, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJlSAj4H4tg&amp;feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


Lol, CroCop has the SlipSlip fruit. [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTLzZvhFVrY&amp;feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 10, 2008)

Hmm... that commercial is only good because of his HK...

And because it's fucking Cro Cop.


----------



## cygnus (Jun 11, 2008)

hahaha. I love those commercials. Why can't we have them over here in the west


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 11, 2008)

Because USA refuses to pay weird and/or obscure athletes millions of dollars for ridiculous adverts.

It's sad, really.


----------



## Killa Cam (Jun 15, 2008)

This is a MMA weekend and this shit aint been updated. No one seen EliteXC or DREAM4? (I'm going to catch up on it now )


----------



## Ippy (Jun 15, 2008)

Dragon said:


> If you saw Fedors contract, you would know that it is ridiculous from Fedors stand point and not vice versa. It is literally a slave contract. I saw it on sherdog. It is ridiculous.


I did see it.

Ask yourself something... if you're the UFC, why would you allow arguably the best HW of all time to still compete in other fighting sports(Combat Sambo in Fedor's case), and potentially hurt himself, overseas?



Jove said:


> Oh, I'm well aware it's not going to happen, but I can dream, can't I? The sport really needs those two fighting over here; I just think about how people that go to MMA shows because it's cool now have no clue who Sakuraba is, and hate to think those two could be the next "greatest alive" to be ignored here.


Trust me, it's a dream I've had many times myself.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 15, 2008)

well, fedor is suppose to fight tim sylvia....... dunno when, dunno a lot of the details, but fuck that. Tim sylvia hasn't done anything impressive to earn a shot at fighting fedor. boooooooooooooo. any news on what the big announcement is, or when it's going to happen? watch his big announcement is mir and nogueira are the coaches for tuf 8 and that they'll fight each other for the belt.......


----------



## Killa Cam (Jun 15, 2008)

Keyser S?ze said:


> well, fedor is suppose to fight tim sylvia....... dunno when, dunno a lot of the details, but fuck that. Tim sylvia hasn't done anything impressive to earn a shot at fighting fedor. boooooooooooooo. any news on what the big announcement is, or when it's going to happen? watch his big announcement is mir and nogueira are the coaches for tuf 8 and that they'll fight each other for the belt.......



Tim Sylvia was only UFC HW champ. I mean Fedor fought Hong-Man Choi, who hasn't done shit MMA wise. It aint a dream fight but it is better than who Fedor has been fighting lately. I definitely want to see Sylvia lose.

No way that's the big announcement. That's been announced about a month ago.


----------



## PerveeSage (Jun 15, 2008)

dude, WHAT THE FUCK?!?! anyone know who is hosting affliction banned?

Tim has no chance as i am sure everyone knows. you know what i think this is? i think this is a corporate slap in the face to Randy Couture. Randy kicked tim's ASS, and they are giving Tim Randy's fight?


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 15, 2008)

Yeah, but the thing is, couture couldn't fight him anyways right now, until his contract expires.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jun 15, 2008)

PerveeSage said:


> dude, WHAT THE FUCK?!?! anyone know who is hosting affliction banned?
> 
> Tim has no chance as i am sure everyone knows. you know what i think this is? i think this is a corporate slap in the face to Randy Couture. Randy kicked tim's ASS, and they are giving Tim Randy's fight?



Tim Sylvia has heavy hands, good takedown defense, good chin, recovery, good cardio and size. Tim has a better chance then you think against Fedor.


----------



## PerveeSage (Jun 16, 2008)

you know fedor has not been beaten in mma for 7 years right? and thats hard core pride fighting.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 16, 2008)

Diaz coming in, what, 9 pounds over weight? Is he trying to top Gina and Thiago? 

Anyone see Aoiki's gogoplata from guard? That shit was crazy badass. 

As for Fedor and Tim, well Tim is a step up, a huge step up, in competition for Fedor in recent years. That's sad. I know Fedor will beat Tim, but people aren't giving Tim enough credit. I expect the fight to go at least 2 rounds, possibly a decision.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah, it's been arguable about the tier of competition they've been feeding fedor these past years, i think his last real fight was against a prime cro cop and he pretty much handled him.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 16, 2008)

I wish Mirko would've stayed with Pride for that NYE event vs Fedor. He was at his prime after winning OWGP, I'd say, and that would've been an awesome rematch.

A man can dream... Of course, now with Mirko out of the UFC, he could face Fedor again. I think if he comes in prepared and in the right mindset, Mirko is the man to beat Fedor.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 16, 2008)

after gonzaga and congo i dont think cro cop has it in him anymore. atleast he made some money by coming to the ufc, lol.


----------



## Killa Cam (Jun 16, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Diaz coming in, what, 9 pounds over weight? Is he trying to top Gina and Thiago?
> 
> Anyone see Aoiki's gogoplata from guard? That shit was crazy badass.
> 
> As for Fedor and Tim, well Tim is a step up, a huge step up, in competition for Fedor in recent years. That's sad. I know Fedor will beat Tim, but people aren't giving Tim enough credit. I expect the fight to go at least 2 rounds, possibly a decision.



Diaz came in over weight and still picking fights with KJ Noon's dad. Elite XC had a good show but they need to get rid of Bill Goldberg. That guy is a tool.

That gogo was from mount.


----------



## Rock Lee (Jun 16, 2008)

Killa Cam said:


> Diaz came in over weight and still picking fights with KJ Noon's dad. Elite XC had a good show but they need to get rid of Bill Goldberg. That guy is a tool.
> 
> That gogo was from mount.



Noon's dad tried to play the tough old man and louged at nick first,i'm respectful to old people but if you are going play the tough guy role you are going to get hurt,i'm sure noons sr is at a point in his life where he doesn't want to get into the ring agasint either brother.Just shut and let the fighters go at it old man.I really hope nick smashes noons jr in their next fight.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 16, 2008)

Killa Cam said:


> Diaz came in over weight and still picking fights with KJ Noon's dad. Elite XC had a good show but they need to get rid of Bill Goldberg. That guy is a tool.
> 
> That gogo was from mount.


Fair correction, I meant the _other guy's_ guard. Still, it was badass.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 16, 2008)

Yeah MMA is awesome dude.

I used to Taekwondo but right now im into Brazailian Jiu Jitsu and soon to be in Muay Thai.



Buto n UFC stuff who do you think is gonna win the The Ultimate Fighter? In my opinion i think CB goes all the way


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 16, 2008)

Probably CB, unless he's the one getting kicked off the finale, the UFC, and life after that limo thing.


----------



## Green Lantern (Jun 17, 2008)

WAR AMIR!! ALLALALALALALALLALLALAALAH!!


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jun 17, 2008)

Alistair Overeem looked huge and focused in his fight the other night, heavyweight seems to be a better division for him. 

I always thought Alistair Overeem could be a top fighter if he had better cardio, hopefully he has worked on his conditioning.


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 17, 2008)

Green Lantern said:


> WAR AMIR!! ALLALALALALALALLALLALAALAH!!



Ironically, that's a real warcry.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 17, 2008)

I've never been too impressed with Overeem. Granted, I've only seen him get his ass kicked a few times by Kharitonov, Shogun, and Chuck Liddel.  I guess the argument could be made he was beating Chuck's ass before the KO. I hope Mirko accepts and LHK's his head into the moon.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 17, 2008)

Has Dana made his announcement yet or did I miss it, or was it Liddel vs Evans?


----------



## Killa Cam (Jun 17, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Has Dana made his announcement yet or did I miss it, or was it Liddel vs Evans?


 ANDERSON SILVA MOVES TO 205 ON JULY 19 UFC


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 17, 2008)

Silva moving up is cool, but if that's the "announcement that will revolutionize MMA", I call bullshit.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 17, 2008)

No that wasn't it. He postponed it to Wednesday


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 18, 2008)

I wonder if we'll have a "big announcement" today, or if it'll be postponed until July 19th.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 18, 2008)

his crazy announcement, dana will fight fedor...... hahahaha, like how he fought tito ortiz.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 18, 2008)

Will be an unsactioned boxing-only match?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 18, 2008)

What do you guys think of the "big" announcement? I personally couldn't care less. Lorenzo Fertitties is going to resign from his Casino gig and focus on UFC full-time.

Big. Fucking. Deal.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 18, 2008)

who the hell is that?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 18, 2008)

The guy that bought the UFC, or one of them, way back when. Apparently he and his brothers are big-time casino guys.


----------



## illusion (Jun 19, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The guy that bought the UFC, or one of them, way back when. Apparently he and his brothers are big-time casino guys.



Yea, they own all the Station Casino's here in Vegas.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 20, 2008)

I wonder if all of his millions of dollars and "business savvy" is going to make an impact?


----------



## Green Lantern (Jun 21, 2008)

Presumably so- whilst it seems quite boring news, its actually got quite interesting ramifications- a multimillionaire casino owner choosing to leave his 100's of millions a year job to work in the UFC full time says something about where MMA is heading. 

Hopefully shit doesn't become too comercialised and watered down. EliteXC is an example of what can go wrong when attempting to make MMA too much of a spectacle instead of an entertaining sport.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Jun 22, 2008)

Rampage and Forrest.....I have been eagerly awaiting this since Rampage beat hendo. It has been so fucking long....finally it is here


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 22, 2008)

So anderson silva is fighting james irvin on the 19th, at some casino. His first fight as a light heavyweight, should be interesting to see how he does with all that extra weight and to see if he can run through this division like he did the middleweight division. So what is happening with the belt then? is it vacant or does he still hold on to it for now?


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Jun 23, 2008)

He will fight LHW and defend his MW title. He can very well go down as the greatest ever, if he makes this work.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 23, 2008)

We'll see how badly he destroys Irvin, then I'll voice an opinion. I think he can do very well at LHW. A lot of people think he'll struggle with the heavier guys, but I don't buy it. We'll see...


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jun 25, 2008)

Anderson Silva size is deceptive, people who have met him said he is huge. Anderson Silva at LHW will be interesting.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 28, 2008)

i see silva destroying this guy. and moving on.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Jun 28, 2008)

Not only is Silvas size deceptive, but his strength is aswell. Rich said Anderson feels as strong as Tim sylvia in the clinch. The way Anderson man handled Hendo also proves this. Anderson is a beast at LHW or MW.

OMG.....july 5th.....please hurry and come!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 28, 2008)

Man, I'm seeing a lot of Rampage hate on Sherdog lately. What's the deal?

They bash him for not being able to finish Hendo, a "bloated MW", but never bashed Big Nog for it when he lost the first time. They bash him for not finishing Lindland, but then go on to proclaim Lindland is an awesome Olympic wrestler, and no slouch, when he fights Fedor.

Gimme a break.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 29, 2008)

Racism I say


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Jun 29, 2008)

I agree. Sherdog is full of morons. Sherdog is the Arlong Park of MMA forums.


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 29, 2008)

Saufsoldat said:


> Bruce Lee was far more than just an actor  Ever heard of the Long Beach Karate Championships? There he showed everyone that he was in fact a martial artist. He even invented an own fighting style.





PerveeSage said:


> tyson confined himself to boxing when bruce lee was the first true mixed martial artist. i bet tyson does not even know what a parry is. bruce woulda MMAed his ass.





BandGeekNinja said:


> size matters not, what good is 3x strength when you can't even hit your target? Bruce is at the very least, twice as agile as tyson





PerveeSage said:


> you need to take a look at bruce's books and know what i know before you dismiss bruce. he was a perfectionist, and thought of things about fighting you would probably never think of.
> 
> all it would take would be one of bruce's infamous side kicks into the solar plexus, well out of range of a tyson punch, and then when tyson cant breathe, health bars would magically float over each person while a denominating voice said "finish him."
> 
> BTW, I am a mixed martial artist myself so I have a valid say.



It will never end...........


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 29, 2008)

Anderson Silva and Rampage would make a good fight.

And I see Spider taking it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2008)

That would be an intersting fight... I could see Anderson taking it in brutal kneeing fashion if 'Page hasn't developed a good clinch defense yet.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Jul 3, 2008)

2 dayssssssssss. It hurts so much waiting.


----------



## Tommy Devito (Jul 5, 2008)

RAMpaGE JACKOSON MOTHER FUCKERS!!! GET READY!!!! WHO YOU GOT?@?


----------



## GrimeWire (Jul 6, 2008)

*FORRRREEEESSST GRIFFFFFFFFFINNNNNNNNNNNN NEWWWWW CHAMPPPPPPPPIIIIOOONNNNNNN

FUCK OFFFFFF*

Was a tight match. Round 1 was Forrest imo, he was in control until the last 40 seconds got clipped with a uppercut.

Round 2 was DOMINATION for Forrest. Had Rampage LIMPING after some savage leg kicks. 

3 was Rampages he landed some good combos

4 was tighter, but still Rampage for me.

5th Forrest again had a good round, landed more kicks and combos, got hit with some heavy shots but deserved winner.

On the other fights:

Cote vs Almedia was swag. Both fighters werent on it. Cote wins on SD

Stevenson vs Tibau - Stevenson wins by guillotine, Tibau was winning until that moment. Had Joe in an omaplata but couldnt get the perfect position

Koscheck vs Lytle - decent fight. Lytle got cut and was bleeding like anything, worse than BJ vs Stevenson. Koscheck wins by UD, still got booed 

Tyson Griffin vs Aurelio - Tyson bossed it start to finish.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 6, 2008)

49-46 for Griffin? 

Eh... Whaaaaa?! How did they score _four_ rounds for Griffin?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 6, 2008)

Well, the 3rd and 5th rounds were huge toss-ups(IMO, obviously). I had Rampage winning 1, Forrest winning 2, toss-up on 3, Rampage slightly on 4, and a toss-up on 5. It really was anybody's fight. I like both guys personally, so it didn't matter who won to me as long as it was a good fight.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 6, 2008)

As A rampge fan I am sad, but Forrest is a guy who loves what he does so I don't mind


----------



## Green Lantern (Jul 6, 2008)

Right now I'm 2/2 in my MMA pool on this forum, and with quite good accuracy 

I agree that the decision should have been much closer than what it was- Rampage shouldn't have held back so much and should have closed the distance more.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Jul 6, 2008)

I am fuckin furious right now. I am so fucking mad and depressed. I think Rampage won that fight. But it was very close. Forrest just caught Rampage off guard with those good leg kicks. Same thing happened to Chuck against Jardine.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jul 6, 2008)

well round 2 was a 10-8 round, but rounds 3 and 5 were close. good fight, hell of a fight, rampage probably would have taken it should those leg kicks not have been so effective.


----------



## Killa Cam (Jul 6, 2008)

10-8 round? I just don't see it. Rampage got hurt and didn't do shit but neither did Forrest(considering what he could have done). Forrest took him down and got mount but it never was close to even finishing off Page. He didn't capitalize.


----------



## Unbreakable (Jul 6, 2008)

Killa Cam said:


> 10-8 round? I just don't see it. Rampage got hurt and didn't do shit but neither did Forrest(considering what he could have done). Forrest took him down and got mount but it never was close to even finishing off Page. He didn't capitalize.



Exactly Forrest didnt do shit to Rampage once he got him on the ground. Giving him a 10-8 round would be a joke.

Personally I had Rampage winning the 1st, 3rd, and 4th round. Forrest winning the 2nd and the 5th being a toss up either way. IDK I just got the feeling that this fight was rigged from the get go. Did you listen to Rogan's commentary about Forrest completely winning the fight, I just couldnt stop laughing. And rapage at the end, lol, "he whooped my ass" lol. Just by looking at the two, we all know who got his ass whooped in that fight.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 6, 2008)

Unbreakable said:


> Exactly Forrest didnt do shit to Rampage once he got him on the ground. Giving him a 10-8 round would be a joke.
> 
> Personally I had Rampage winning the 1st, 3rd, and 4th round. Forrest winning the 2nd and the 5th being a toss up either way. IDK I just got the feeling that this fight was rigged from the get go. Did you listen to Rogan's commentary about Forrest completely winning the fight, I just couldnt stop laughing. And rapage at the end, lol, "he whooped my ass" lol. Just by looking at the two, we all know who got his ass whooped in that fight.



Rogan's an idiot a lot of the time. Bas should be in his chair, but that's just wishful thinking, which MMA inspires a lot of...

A 10-8 round in MMA should only be scored when a guy barely survives a round. A knockdown isn't enough. Forrest wasn't able to do enough on top. If you're going to stay in butterfly guard, you have to do more than that. And credit Rampage for stifling him without forcing a restart. 

Forrest wasn't aggressive enough with the low kicks. Sakuraba would have thrown 50 in a row if he saw someone buckle from one.

Rampage didn't do anything spectacular, but he had good combinations throughout the fight, and somewhat staggered Forrest a few times. Not much else, though. There's really not a great argument to be made for either guy.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 6, 2008)

Watching the first round again, I think you could make a case for Forrest winning it as Rampage wasn't doing much of anything til he caught Griffin with that uppercut when Forrest got too close near the end of the round.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Jul 6, 2008)

Rogan sucks as a commentator. He has his favorites just like Dana and he sucks their balls to the ends of the earth. What I liked about PRIDE, is Bas was never biased.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 6, 2008)

Dragon said:


> Rogan sucks as a commentator. He has his favorites just like Dana and he sucks their balls to the ends of the earth. What I liked about PRIDE, is Bas was never biased.



Unless someone hit the liver. 

I still can't believe that Forrest Griffin is the LHW champion. Oh well, it's Machida's division now, anyway.


----------



## MueTai (Jul 6, 2008)

Kaze said:


> As A rampge fan I am sad, but Forrest is a guy who loves what he does so I don't mind



Pretty much how I feel. I guess it's good having a new champion around to switch things up and make everyone a little hungrier.  I did feel that Rampage was slightly ahead on points, but what can you do.

Ps - I become more of a fan of Tyson Griffin every time I see him fight. That dude is a warrior.


----------



## Rock Lee (Jul 7, 2008)

F**k forrest griffon,F** the ufc,f**k those bias judges and f**k dana white.Seriously forrest can't see that as a noble victory they basically gave that chump the belt on a silver platter.Page should have known if it was going to a close decision they would give it to forrest,he should have knocked him out in the first round.I'm done with mma and the ufc.


----------



## Rock Lee (Jul 7, 2008)

Man griffon's face looks like shit and rampage looks like griffon didn't do any damage at all.I can't wait to his next fight(hopefully they do give that crybaby a can) hopefully rampage gets a rematch but i contant to seeing anyone in his class beat the living shit out of that fluke and make him cry like a little bitch like the dean of mean did.


----------



## Ippy (Jul 7, 2008)

This.... is saddening.

I didn't watch the fight, but that side-by-side suggests shit judging.

Edit: I'm also reading about some Rogan bias in his commentating... no surprise there.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 7, 2008)

I heard that an immediate rematch is being planned, if Rampage's knee is ok.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow, the whining here is almost as bad as Sherdog's forums.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 7, 2008)

I didn't think Rampage would make it out of the second round after those leg kicks. It was unreal. But then he came back and I had hopes he'd KO Griffin... he just didn't seem to do enough I didn't think.

He could've won this had he went for it a little more. Not saying I agree with the decision, but he promised that it wouldn't go to a decision.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't think Forrest or Rampage could beat Machida. 

It looks like Black House will have three UFC belts if Machida gets a shot at the title.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 7, 2008)

That's what I was thinking watching the fight. "Machida could beat Rampage."

I don't know who's going to be able to step in and beat Machida. A 100% Shogun, maybe, if such a thing really exists. Maybe he was overrated. I never watched too many of his fights, except for a couple against Overeem, and the piss-poor one against Coleman. I wasn't impressed, but it's not fair to judge him on that fight, obviously...

I'd love to see A. Silva take him on, but we all know that probably won't happen.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Jul 7, 2008)

100% Shogun decisioned NOG and got out boxed by Nak. Shogun would look stupid against Machida. Shogun is overrated.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't think going to a decision vs Nog is a bad thing, unless you're Sokudjou. But, I think a lot of the Pride guys were overrated, really. Overeem has never really impressed me too much, but everyone always talks about him being "the best fighter to step in the ring until he gasses" but he gasses in 3 minutes. 

I wonder what would happen if Tim beats Fedor. People would literally commit suicide on Sherdog.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 7, 2008)

I think Machida could get axe murdered, and I would love to see that fight.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 7, 2008)

> People would literally commit suicide on Sherdog.


With the way they're acting over there now, that wouldn't be much of a difference.



> I think Machida could get axe murdered, and I would love to see that fight.


Man, Wandy would be the worst possible match-up for Lyoto because Machida wouldn't be able to run away before Silva tries to(and would, IMHO) beat his brains in a la the Jardine massacre.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, that'd be a nice fight. Very interesting to see how Machida fights a guy that agressive, as his usual "elusiveness" may not be enough! :amazed


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Jul 8, 2008)

If Fedor loses, ill probably come up with an excuse. No way that can happen. Im sick of all these sucky UFC fighters upsetting PRIDE fighters. It isnt because they are better, the PRIDE fighters just arent performing.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 8, 2008)

i figure this is the best place to ask this question, what do you think is U. Faber's next course of action. I watch his old fights on Versus, and saw the pulver fight; but havent heard anything in the month since that fight. I personally would like to see him move up a weight class, but who knows.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Jul 8, 2008)

He better fight Kid yamamoto. I want to see that fight bad


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 8, 2008)

Dragon said:


> If Fedor loses, ill probably come up with an excuse. No way that can happen. Im sick of all these sucky UFC fighters upsetting PRIDE fighters. It isnt because they are better, the PRIDE fighters just arent performing.


I know how you feel. I was distraught after Mirko lost to Gonzaga. I just knew he'd kill Congo... 


Kira U. Masaki said:


> i figure this is the best place to ask this question, what do you think is U. Faber's next course of action. I watch his old fights on Versus, and saw the pulver fight; but havent heard anything in the month since that fight. I personally would like to see him move up a weight class, but who knows.


Probably fight that one guy, then Pulver again. Yamamato and Faber won't be fighting for a long time, if ever.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 8, 2008)

I never watched Pride so I am a UFC boy, but is it really that hard for Pride guys to see their people fall


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 8, 2008)

Apparently so. I watched and enjoyed PRIDE, but damn, some people need to freakin' chill out and realize it's not the end of the world if/when a PRIDE guy loses.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 8, 2008)

Not just any Pride guys. I don't really care when Hendo loses, or Wandy, or Shogun, or Nog, etc. 

Mirko is my favorite fighter. Of course I'll be let down if he loses. It's not a Pride thing.


----------



## illusion (Jul 9, 2008)

Roanapur said:


> This.... is saddening.
> 
> I didn't watch the fight, but that side-by-side suggests shit judging.
> 
> Edit: I'm also reading about some Rogan bias in his commentating... no surprise there.



LOL, because we all know fights are based on the way the fighter looks afterwards AMIRITE? 

Why don't we get a close-up of Rampage's leg?

Anyways, I had the fight as a draw, but hey either fighter could have came out with the decision. I don't agree with the judges scoring though, it was alot closer than that.



> Dragon: If Fedor loses, ill probably come up with an excuse. No way that can happen. Im sick of all these sucky UFC fighters upsetting PRIDE fighters. It isnt because they are better, the PRIDE fighters just arent performing.



What? It isn't because they are better, the PRIDE fighters just aren't perfoming? LMFAO! I swear Dragon, your love for PRIDE is rediculous, atleast you're loyal. I'll say that much about you, blind, but loyal.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 9, 2008)

illusion said:


> What? It isn't because they are better, the PRIDE fighters just aren't perfoming?



If Fedor somehow loses to Tim Sylvia, that would be the _only_ explanation. But the only way Sylvia's winning this fight is if he somehow smuggles a pistol ,with silencer, into the ring and manages to shoot Fedor no less than 5 times without getting DQ'd. And he'd have to hit at least one vital organ. At least one.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jul 9, 2008)

Tim Sylvia does have heavy hands and good takedown defense and Fedor has shown to be prone to cuts. 

Tim has a better chance then people are giving him against Fedor. If Tim wins there will be a million excuses as to why Fedor lost.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 9, 2008)

If Tim beats Fedor, I imagine 90% of the MMA world, along with 12% of reality as we all know it, will collapse in on itself. 

Oh, it looks like Fedor's excuse wagon came early. He already has been rumored to have an injury. Well, folks, there you have it. If he loses, it's only because of his rumored injury.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 9, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Not just any Pride guys. I don't really care when Hendo loses, or Wandy, or Shogun, or Nog, etc.
> 
> Mirko is my favorite fighter. Of course I'll be let down if he loses. It's not a Pride thing.



I wasn't pointing you out specifically, I know the feeling because I am pissed Rampage lost.

I was speaking in general terms.  I was shocked at Mirko loss as well


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 9, 2008)

I'll agree that some Pride fans are pretty insane. It was Pride > UFC no matter what for the longest time, simply because it was Pride. Nobody could beat a guy from pride from the UFC. The UFC champs couldn't even beat the contenders in Pride, etc...

Now, obviously, we've seen mixed results. Anderson Silva, while I wouldn't call him a Pride fighter (he only had a few fights there), is destroying the UFC MW division. A point for Pride. Rampage destroyed Liddell twice. Score another point for Pride. Mirko got destroyed by Gonzaga and lost a shitty decision to Congo. Score one for UFC. Wanderlei got beat by Liddell. Score one for the UFC. Soko lost to Machida. Score one for UFC (though I don't think Machida is really a UFC fighter yet, soon the majority of his fights will be UFC).

I'm still baffled as to why people still cling to the idea that Pride > UFC in terms of fighter quality (not production), blindly. Both orgs have great fighters, both have poor (Giant Silva? Really?).


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 9, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If Tim beats Fedor, I imagine 90% of the MMA world, along with 12% of reality as we all know it, will collapse in on itself.
> 
> Oh, it looks like Fedor's excuse wagon came early. He already has been rumored to have an injury. Well, folks, there you have it. If he loses, it's only because of his rumored injury.



Fedor's excuse wagon is very stout, but I can only rank it as high as #2 on the pfp. Arona's wagon is still the undefeated.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 9, 2008)

Ah, Arona. I still remember that mosquito that gave him dengue fever before getting KO'd by Sokoudju.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jul 9, 2008)

What about Henderson's excuse that Silva got lucky?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 9, 2008)

That's gotta be the funniest excuse ever. Actually, no, I recall an excuse from this last event, that was far more ridiculous, but I can't rememeber exactly what it said...

I find Nick Diaz's excuses humorous. The judges hate him, he should've boxed people more, he got bored, KJ Noons put his mug on him, etc.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 9, 2008)

Man, someone should record all of the Diaz Brothers whining and bitching onto a CD and sell it cause I'd buy that shit in a heartbeat. I like Nick as a fighter, but I tend to root for him to lose because I wonder what kinda out-there excuse he'll use next.


----------



## cygnus (Jul 10, 2008)

What is the deal with the mug? What is the story?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 10, 2008)

cygnus said:


> What is the deal with the mug? What is the story?


Ah, so glad you asked. Not too long ago, after the KJ Noons/Diaz fiasco (when he came into the ring after his fight with Edwards), Diaz did some interview. He got out of his car, and KJ allegedly put his mug on him.

Here is the Sherdog thread that has some excerpts from the interview, as well as the infamous mug putting oning:


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Jul 12, 2008)

lol I love the Diaz brothers. They are fuckin hilarious.

"You didnt see Ninjas sitting in a tree with their girl, when they were waiting to kill shit"- Nick Diaz


RAMPAGE VS. MACHIDA MOTHER FUCKERS!! Its announced


----------



## Rock Lee (Jul 12, 2008)

Can someone please tell me why phil baroni keeps getting fights?


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Jul 12, 2008)

Because he is the "Best eva!"


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jul 13, 2008)

What channel is Pride on.

I heard its some Hardcore shit.


----------



## Ulio (Jul 14, 2008)

Pride is no more  you could download teh showz.
But channels dont show it because the UFC own it and dont show put it in American tv.

Phil Baroni Dropped too Welterweight because of his losing streak.
And he won but some british nutcase in the cage headbutted him .

Which shows you guys watching in the 19th affliction banned or UFC silva vs Irvin.
I would watch UFC  but i dont want ads thats the only reason but i will check the rerun.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm pretty sure you can still catch Pride on FSN. But good luck seeing anything except the same episode replayed over and over again.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 14, 2008)

As long as they replay Rampage vs Arona I could watch it all day.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 14, 2008)

Yeah, I've seen that fight about 5 times now. 

So, what's the verdict? DVR the Ultimate Fight Night and buy/go watch Affliction. Or, watch UFN, and catch Affliction some other time (streaming videos, lol).

I'm thinking I'll DVR UFN and watch Affliction ala MMATV.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 14, 2008)

My plan is to mmalinker both of them on Sunday.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 14, 2008)

mmalinker? I'm not familiar with this... do tell.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 14, 2008)

Gooba said:


> As long as they replay Rampage vs Arona I could watch it all day.



He headbutt me! Joo see it! He headbutt me I win de fiaght!!!! I also have floo in de fight!


----------



## Gooba (Jul 14, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> mmalinker? I'm not familiar with this... do tell.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Jul 15, 2008)

MMAlinker is my source for missed events or events not worth buying. Love that site


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah, not bad, not bad. It certainly has a larger pool of older videos. But, for the new stuff, I usually just hit up MMATko, or the MMA Fight blog thing.


----------



## mmaKisamechan (Jul 15, 2008)

BREAKING NEWS:
Police arrest man after road pursuit

More Stories
• POLICE FILES
• BREAKING NEWS:
Police arrest man after road pursuit
• Rachael Mullinex case in jurors' hands
• State uses 'tools' to fill
• POLICE FILES

Driver hits at least three cars during chase that begins on 55 freeway and ends with arrest on Balboa Peninsula.
By Joseph Serna

Updated: Tuesday, July 15, 2008 2:14 PM PDT
There are No comments posted. View Comments

The driver of a lifted, gray pick-up truck left crashed cars, shredded tires and sparks in his wake this afternoon when he led police on a short pursuit from the southbound 55 freeway exit onto Newport Boulevard where he hit at least three cars, police officials said.

The driver, whom police could not immediately identify, hit two cars at 19th Street and Newport Boulevard, then drove away at about 1:13 p.m., said Lt. Paul Dondero. A Costa Mesa police officer saw the driver southbound approaching 17th Street and tried to pull him over, police said. There, he hit at least one more car before continuing to run, now heading south toward the Balboa Peninsula, Dondero said. Some time after that, the truck blew a tire but continued to drive on its rims, Dondero said.

The driver eventually gave up, pulled over and was arrested, police said. The whole chase lasted about five minutes, Dondero said.








utterly saddened


----------



## illusion (Jul 15, 2008)

Holy shit, what the fuck?! Tell me it isn't true!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 15, 2008)

But I thought God was his co-pilot now!


----------



## MueTai (Jul 15, 2008)

Omg my friend just called me with the news. What a fucking retard Jackson is.


----------



## Rock Lee (Jul 15, 2008)

Damn jackson just blew his rematch and possibly his ufc career,i'm glad no one was hurt.


----------



## Tracespeck (Jul 15, 2008)

It's looking like he will claim he was asleep at the wheel during the initial hit and confused and disoriented during the chase, not thinking straight.

Very possible he might get away with probation and minimal or no time.

Rumors of Dana flying down there to bail him out too.

Crazy story so far.

Update (based on yahoo report):

It seems he hit someone on the freeway (no injuries talked about), fled, later was spotted by a police officer while on his cell phone with a flat tire.  He flees instead of pulling over.  Eventually (5 mins?) the tire blows and he is arrested.  During that chase he hit a couple more cars, was in the oncoming traffic lane and on the side walk.  No injures reported during part two.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 16, 2008)

Weird... I guess Rampage won't get his immediate rematch now.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Jul 16, 2008)

Im hella depressed from this news. I hope Rampage can get off easy and be back into the fight game early next year.

Rampage is a genuinely good guy, so something was up mentally


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeah, his head is elsewhere from what I've been hearing. It's crazy, he avoided the cops though, he might be serving some time.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 17, 2008)

Hopefully he'll be able to get only some big fine and probation.  Big stars usually don't go to jail, plus I bet Dana has some pull that could help.  Of all the UFC people he seemed one of the least likely to do this.  I think Forrest must have fucked him up pretty good.  

Hopefully since Dana bailed him out that means he isn't going to get screwed over in the league.  I mean, look at what happened to Jesse, he's fighting in 2 days.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 17, 2008)

True, but he isn't a huge name. Chris Leben went to jail not too long ago, and he's as big of a name as far as casual MMA fans go, at least he was.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 17, 2008)

Have you guys read the recent reports.

His friends waved down a cop last night because they were afraid for his and others safety.

It seems like there is more to this breakdown than we previously thought.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 17, 2008)

Haven't heard about that, not really staying on top of it. I got so much work to do!


----------



## Rock Lee (Jul 18, 2008)

Man wtf is going on with rampage,i hope he isn't having a mental breakdown.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jul 19, 2008)

My boi A. Silva takes down Sandman today no doubt


----------



## Killa Cam (Jul 19, 2008)

Anthony Johnson got screwed. He got poked in the fucking eye and lost. That is the worst call I've ever witnessed.

And BTW, I'm watching UFN on TV and streaming Affliction.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jul 19, 2008)

all i gotta say was wow. Anderson Silva just mashed that guy like nobody's business. HEAVY.


WOWWWWWWW!!!!! and Fedor just demolished tim sylvia easily i might add. holy shit ey to anybody who thought fedor was not as good as his hype because he didn't fight any "real" contenders recently. Fedor just proved why he is considered the most dominate heavyweight in the world.


----------



## MueTai (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow. I don't even think Sylvia knew what hit him. It was like, BAM, a flurry of punches lands right on his chin and the next thing you know Fedor is on his back choking him out.

Pretty much the same story with Anderson Silva. Irvin looked like a little kid getting bullied for his lunch money. Silva just makes that shit look way too easy.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jul 20, 2008)

it was insane, he was like lightning fast, and i love that all you hear from the other guy is oh oh oh oh no, that's it next thing you know tim sylvia is tapping out.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 20, 2008)

Banned was rather annoying to watch. All the dead air, Jay Glazer, Megadeth performing THREE TIMES, Jay Glazer, the mics crapping out hard, Jay Glazer, John McCarthy looking like a tool in that ass-tastic jacket, oh, did I forget to mention Jay Glazer? I hate that guy. If Affliction wants to run another PPV, they might wanna bone up on the production some.

There were some pretty swank KOs on the show with Barnett murdering Rizzo as my personally favorite, though Arlovski's knee to Rothwell's head would have been it had it finished the fight. Damn, that was vicious...


----------



## Genesis (Jul 20, 2008)

Seriously, great performance by Fedor. I can't believe people could actually doubt him. Though, understandably in one sense as they may not have seen his fights, or because of how other fighters from Pride did in UFC. However, from his ability as a fighter to his gameplans, say what you want, but if there's anyone who is the greatest MMA fighter ever, it's this man. He came back after a long hiatus and took down a top 5 ranked heavyweight figher, who while boring to watch is quite good, in 36 seconds.

He not only knocked down Sylvia, he proceeded to tap him out.

He's taken down quite a few noteworthy opponents also without any losses; 

- Tim Silvia
- Matt Lindland
- Cro-Cop
- Big Nog twice
- Kevin Randleman
- Mark Coleman
- Heath Herring
- Mark Hunt
- Kazuyuki Fujita
- Ricardo Arona

Once he adds Randy to that list which should be soon hopefully, it's basically confirmation. If anyone doubts at that point, they'll doubt forever.

I'm also hoping he fights Arlovski just because I'd enjoy seeing how that fight goes.

But either way, I don't really see him losing to anyone at this rate.

"He's not human." - The result of this fight.

Fedor = #1.

Glad to see he hasn't lost a touch.

Anyways, solid shows. I enjoyed them.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jul 20, 2008)

Ben Rothwell has a great chin.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jul 20, 2008)

I can't wait until Anderson Silva takes the LHW title.

And whats the Mirko Cro-Cop Obsession.

Wasn't that the guy that got knocked out by Gonzaga


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 20, 2008)

Silva has said he has no intentions on going after the LHW Title since Machida is in the same division.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 20, 2008)

Argh



			
				Dana White said:
			
		

> "He was up for four days and he was doing some crazy fasting thing. He was up for four days, drinking water and energy drinks, that was it. It's not good. Rampage doesn't do drugs. Rampage really doesn't even drink. This whole thing made no sense to me. (Then) when I got there it made a lot of sense."



That explains a lot.

I stayed up for 79 hours straight once, a little over 3 days, and you do _completely _lose your mind.


----------



## illusion (Jul 20, 2008)

No disrespect towards Fedor, because like Genesis said, the guy is not human, but I still have Anderson "slightly" above him on the pound for pound list. The only reason is level of compitition, I'm not saying Fedor hasn't fought anybody, I just think Anderson has fought better with wins over...

- Hayato Sakurai
- Carlos Newton
- Jeremy Horn
- Chris Leben
- Rich Franklin
- Travis Lutter
- Nate Marquardt
- Dan Henderson
- James Irvin


----------



## MueTai (Jul 20, 2008)

lol Travis Lutter.

I think the only guy who could possibly beat Fedor is Randy Couture. He is excellent at making gameplans himself, and has good striking and a great ground game.  I'll still put my money on Fedor, but I think Randy has the best chance of beating him.

Ps- is there a DREAM event tonight?


----------



## Rock Lee (Jul 20, 2008)

Silva would have beat but okami pussy out and got the dq win.


----------



## illusion (Jul 20, 2008)

Mthai said:


> lol Travis Lutter.
> 
> I think the only guy who could possibly beat Fedor is Randy Couture. He is excellent at making gameplans himself, and has good striking and a great ground game.  I'll still put my money on Fedor, but I think Randy has the best chance of beating him.
> 
> Ps- is there a DREAM event tonight?



At least you have somebody who, "might" be able to beat Fedor. Name someone in the MW division that "might" be able to beat Anderson? 

The only reason he's fighting in the LHW division (part time) is because they ran out of legitimate contenders in the MW division, he needed a challenge.

On another note, does anybody else think that Frank Mir is just gonna get destroyed by Minotauro? It's not even fair, the last few fights Frank has been in, he's looked horrible (that's including the Lesnor fight). He even got knocked the fuck out by Brandon Vera, how is he gonna last against Nogueira? Talk about overkill. Oh well at least we get to see Nog coach, along with Machida and Anderson helping him, whoever gets picked on their team should thank their lucky stars.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 21, 2008)

Mir really would have lost the Lesnar fight if Brock didn't get that BS stand-up and warning about hitting Mir in the back of the head like once.


----------



## Killa Cam (Jul 21, 2008)

Dream had the best card of the week. 

[YOUTUBE]m1sMaGxwpNw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Genesis (Jul 21, 2008)

To me, when it comes to pound for pound, I don't really care. They're done on recent events or it's not really fair to judge it, and Fedor has been out of action for a long time. And Anderson Silva has been doing his thing during that time.

When it comes to the who is the greatest fighter ever, I don't even think there's a legitimate debate against Fedor. He is it, if there's anyone who can be considered as such. He's not only not been defeated, something no one else can claim, he's also been able to come back and adapt to situations.

Seeing his history, and the things he's done, there is no one that compares.

I admire this ability as a fighter myself.

Even Anderson Silva, who I believe to be simply amazing, can be defeated. And he's had defeats in the past, one which I found shocking as he got caught in a leg scissors which led to a submission after he was dominating the fight.

And if you actually look at the entire history of both Anderson and Fedor, Anderson hasn't fought better opponents than Fedor has overall. There are more noteworthy opponents on Fedor's list. Most people just look at recent history which is their flaw. You have to look at the fighter himself and everything that he has done.

I don't even consider anyone a legitimate threat to him at the moment. There's always a chance of course for him to be defeated though. Never say never as it's said.

But as Big John said, anyone who doesn't think Fedor is the baddest man on the planet is full of shit.

He's not just had the prime time hype behind him.

But his accomplishments speak for themselves.

Also, who else would you expect to come out of a long hiatus, and take down a top 5 ranked heavyweight within 36 seconds? Tim Sylvia is a boring ass fighter, but you can't argue that he's not good. It'd be an insult to a lot of other good fighters that he's fought then who had trouble with him.


----------



## illusion (Jul 21, 2008)

Killa Cam said:


> Dream had the best card of the week.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]m1sMaGxwpNw[/YOUTUBE]



Wow, that was a great fight.

Genesis: You're right, I have Anderson on top of the pound for pound list right now, because Fedor had such a long layoff, but if you ask who is the greatest fighter of all time? You have to go with Fedor.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 23, 2008)

Great weekend for MMA, I guess. The Fedor/Sylvia fight was pretty shocking at how quickly it was over, but disappointing at the same time. I'm not sure if Fedor just hits that hard, or if Tim gave up too easily, but him falling over like that looked a little suspect.

Then you had that bullshit with Anthony Johnson losing by eyepoke.


----------



## MueTai (Jul 24, 2008)

I watch the Fedor v. Sylvia fight every day. I just can't get enough of that finish.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Then you had that bullshit with Anthony Johnson losing by eyepoke.



That was such a disgrace, I can't believe how cool Johnson was about it.


----------



## shotz (Jul 24, 2008)

Hey do you guys know what the hell the rules are regarding eye pokes, that fight with anthony johnson was mind boggling, and do you know if they are going to adjust their rules?!


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jul 24, 2008)

The Anthony Johnson fight should be overturned that was ridiculous.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 25, 2008)

MueTai said:


> I watch the Fedor v. Sylvia fight every day. I just can't get enough of that finish.
> 
> 
> 
> That was such a disgrace, I can't believe how cool Johnson was about it.


Yeah, a wind choke, from what I hear. Not a blood choke like normal RNCs... Crazy Fedor.


shotz said:


> Hey do you guys know what the hell the rules are regarding eye pokes, that fight with anthony johnson was mind boggling, and do you know if they are going to adjust their rules?!


I'm not really sure what the hell happened. Anthony was winning that fight, Burns was warned repeatedly to stop poking his eyes, and then he fucking wins the fight via "tko"? 

I'm not holding my breath, but this has the highest chance of being overturned of any fights this year (much higher than Rampage/Griffin, for example).


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jul 26, 2008)

oh man, tim sylvia just got overwhelmed, those punches looked pretty solid, i mean, he got caught clean on a couple of those shots. fedor was just too much, he straight murked him like nothing. a former heavyweight champ is not much against fedor.


----------



## PerveeSage (Jul 26, 2008)

tim is a joke. did you see his fight against randy? tim had all that range, embarrasingly obvious range with his arms, and he just held him to his body and never threw anything the whole time. fedor is randy's fight anyway, even if randy cant pull it off.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 26, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Great weekend for MMA, I guess. The Fedor/Sylvia fight was pretty shocking at how quickly it was over, but disappointing at the same time. I'm not sure if Fedor just hits that hard, or if Tim gave up too easily, but him falling over like that looked a little suspect.
> 
> Then you had that bullshit with Anthony Johnson losing by eyepoke.



I remember reading a quote about Fedor's punches.. described as sounding like someone taking a bat to a buffalo.... i wouldn't doubt his punching power.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 26, 2008)

Losing to Fedor isn't something to be ashamed of, he is a cyborg.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2008)

andysensei said:


> I remember reading a quote about Fedor's punches.. described as sounding like someone taking a bat to a buffalo.... i wouldn't doubt his punching power.


And yet, he hasn't actually KO'd anyone. Tim has fought people like Arlovski, who KO's people on a regular basis (or used to), and he didn't hurt Tim that much. I'm not doubting Fedor's punching power, I'm just looking at Tim's record and calling it quite inconsistent.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jul 28, 2008)

andysensei said:


> I remember reading a quote about Fedor's punches.. described as sounding like someone taking a bat to a buffalo.... i wouldn't doubt his punching power.



You should watch some of Ramon Dekkers fights, his strikes sounds like a gun was being fired.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 29, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> And yet, he hasn't actually KO'd anyone. Tim has fought people like Arlovski, who KO's people on a regular basis (or used to), and he didn't hurt Tim that much. I'm not doubting Fedor's punching power, I'm just looking at Tim's record and calling it quite inconsistent.



Oh, the way I read it I thought you were sayin he didn't seem to have hit Tim that hard.. But I agree, I never felt Tim was consistent.. or even that good for that matter. He throws nothing but jabs, and then proceeds to hug you to the cage for rest of the round. Never really impressed me.


----------



## Tracespeck (Jul 29, 2008)

The latest on Rampage...he thinks he is jesus, he is seriously in need of help and it seems unlikely he will be fighting for a long time.

Anthony Johnson had to have eye surgery but will recover. That fight should have gone to the judges score cards since it was the third round rather then be ruled a NC.  Either way the ref screwed up big time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2008)

I don't know, Tim used to be a wrecking machine, KO'ing or TKO'ing people left and right. He just stopped being any good after Arlovski I or thereabouts.

Also, that has to be the worst call in MMA history. Winner by eyepoke. I'm still pissed. 

Hoping Rampage comes back into the fight game, 100%, and regains his belt.


----------



## Tracespeck (Aug 2, 2008)

It looks like Affliction is in financial trouble already.  Rumor is they want the fighters to all take a 50% pay cut for the next event.  Barnett already stated he wouldn't and fedor isn't likely too either.  They have potential for a good 2nd card still but it's not shaping up at all yet.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah, Affliction isn't going to last long if they can't keep their big names signed and happy. They might not last too long with them, either, if they keep hemoraging money.

I'm not sure what they made or lost this go around, but I assume it was a loss, which isn't a surprise. Any new venture takes a while to start making money, anyway. I guess we'll have to wait and see...


----------



## Gooba (Aug 4, 2008)

Didn't they pay their fighters ridiculous amounts last time?  Maybe they are starting to see why UFC pays less besides the whole "Dana is evil" thing.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 4, 2008)

Big Tim got like 800,000 to get loled by Fedor(who got like 300,000).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2008)

I remember another org that paid their fighters a shit-ton of money. It had what, 2 shows? :amazed


----------



## Hellion (Aug 4, 2008)

For someone who wasn't a business grad Dana knew how to make the UFC a very organized company


----------



## shotz (Aug 4, 2008)

does anyone know where  I can find the latest UFC event online, either streaming or download?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2008)

shotz said:


> does anyone know where I can find the latest UFC event online, either streaming or download?


I don't know about entire events, but Gooba posted a link a couple pages back that has a lot of the videos on it. 

Recent fights are also shown on mmatko.com and mmascraps.com


----------



## Tracespeck (Aug 4, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Big Tim got like 800,000 to get loled by Fedor(who got like 300,000).



It's been reported that Fedor made 1.6m for his fight against Tim.  300,000 was what was paid as his purse which is public information, the rest paid after the event. 

 It's like Jardine getting a 10k purse for fighting Liddel, Dana can pay him more after the event.  Bottom line, whats reported publicly for most events isn't trustworthy.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 4, 2008)

shotz said:


> does anyone know where  I can find the latest UFC event online, either streaming or download?




Here's a site that streams MMA shows live(pro wrestling too for those that care).


----------



## Rock Lee (Aug 4, 2008)

Anyone ordeing seek and destroy,i'll probably order it and pray that lesnar smashes the texas crazy horse if he doesn't his ufc career is over.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 4, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> Anyone ordeing seek and destroy,i'll probably order it and pray that lesnar smashes the texas crazy horse if he doesn't his ufc career is over.



No way. As pathetically overrated and overhyped Heath Herring is, he's not only entertaining but I'd love to see him get a shot at Nog. He doesn't deserve a shot at the title and never will, but the first two fights were so awesome they might as well just have them fight each other as many times as possible. The beauty of this is that without the tension of wondering who will win, you can just enjoy the action.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 5, 2008)

That is my favorite, easily searchable by fighter in the tab on the left.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Here's a site that streams MMA shows live(pro wrestling too for those that care).


Didn't know about that one... bookmarked. 



Rock Lee said:


> Anyone ordeing seek and destroy,i'll probably order it and pray that lesnar smashes the texas crazy horse if he doesn't his ufc career is over.


I'm sure Lesnar will kill Herring. Mir only got away because of that kneebar; I really don't see Herring pulling any offense on the ground. And there's no way he'll avoid that. 


Jove said:


> No way. As pathetically overrated and overhyped Heath Herring is, he's not only entertaining but I'd love to see him get a shot at Nog. He doesn't deserve a shot at the title and never will, but the first two fights were so awesome they might as well just have them fight each other as many times as possible. The beauty of this is that without the tension of wondering who will win, you can just enjoy the action.


They've fought, what, 4 times? I think Herring has suffered enough.


Gooba said:


> That is my favorite, easily searchable by fighter in the tab on the left.


Yeah, that's the one. Bookmarked as well.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 5, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> Anyone ordeing seek and destroy,i'll probably order it and pray that lesnar smashes the texas crazy horse if he doesn't his ufc career is over.


I'm going to watch it at Hooter's or a friend's house. If Jake O'Brien could take Herring down and grind out a decision, then Lesnar, who's a shit-ton better wrestler, should maul Heath's ass.

Speaking of Brock, anyone else think he needs to upgrade camps? If he joined Xtreme Couture, I think he'd become frighteningly good with all the good-to-great fighters that train there now.



> Didn't know about that one... bookmarked.


Heh, no problem, man. I stumbled across that site while trying to find a decent stream for 84 since I couldn't get into Hooters for it.


----------



## Tracespeck (Aug 5, 2008)

Tito Ortiz has officially signed with Affliction.  It's supposed to be a "record breaking" deal, financially mostly but also tito apparently agreed to do other stuff promotion wise.

Tito made an interesting claim that he was worth at least 400,000 ppv buys per event he was on.  Personally I think he is crazy, without the UFC brand behind him he will be lucky to increase the buys by 100,000.

To put thinks in perspective, the first affliction event was expected to get around 75,000 buys and t-shirt guy claimed it was over 100,000 but wouldn't say specificaly (or back that number up with proof).

His first opponent is Babalu.  I'd bet on Babalu in that fight, which further questions, whats going to happen to Tito with this huge deal and then he loses right off the bat? Then he says he is interested in a Frank Shamrock rematch, he would probably lose that too, lol.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 6, 2008)

could we get some refs who dont suck ball sacks; i heard about the controversey in the kimbo fight , and have seen a few of my own, but the two that take the cake, two dudes were fighting, the one guy does a balent eye poke, and the other guy loses, because he cant continue because he got eye poked, everyone was like wtf, even joe rogan was like, um that should be a disqualification
then i watched this fight with frank condit vs this japanese guy for the title, and it was complete bs, every time condit was on top, even when doing nothing the ref did nothing, but every time the asian guy on top the ref broke it up, and then he stoped the match when they guy was not tapping out, he was on his back but only 15 secs to guy, and a fifth round would have occured, condit should have lost his title , but that ref was too busy licking his ballsack

^these lousy ref are part of the reason mma is a joke, its supposed to be all extereme yet you have refs blowing decision and making bad calls left and right


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 6, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Didn't know about that one... bookmarked.
> 
> 
> I'm sure Lesnar will kill Herring. Mir only got away because of that kneebar; I really don't see Herring pulling any offense on the ground. And there's no way he'll avoid that.
> ...



3 times. First fight was instantly recognized as a classic, the second fight was exhilarating, and in the 3rd Herring almost KO'd Nog. If it's going to be entertaining every time the fight, then let it happen.

And as for Lesnar, I keep getting the image of the Pete Williams-Marc Coleman OT high kick in my head.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 6, 2008)

I suppose, but they usually don't like having people that have lost that many times fight the guy that beat him more than 3 times. Especially not in the UFC. I seriously doubt it will happen unless Herring somehow climbs up to a title shot.


----------



## Tracespeck (Aug 6, 2008)

It seems Tito is not with affliction at all.  Makes Tito look crazy since he is the one that said all that stuff and now Affliction is denying it all.




On another note I'm looking forward to Huerta vs Florian, hopefully Kenny KOs him in the first.  Should be a good fight either way.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh, Tito. I heard Jenna is pregnant with his baby. I bet it looks like that monkey with a human face from a little while ago.


----------



## Hellion (Aug 7, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> could we get some refs who dont suck ball sacks; i heard about the controversey in the kimbo fight , and have seen a few of my own, but the two that take the cake, two dudes were fighting, the one guy does a balent eye poke, and the other guy loses, because he cant continue because he got eye poked, everyone was like wtf, even joe rogan was like, um that should be a disqualification
> then i watched this fight with frank condit vs this japanese guy for the title, and it was complete bs, every time condit was on top, even when doing nothing the ref did nothing, but every time the asian guy on top the ref broke it up, and then he stoped the match when they guy was not tapping out, he was on his back but only 15 secs to guy, and a fifth round would have occured, condit should have lost his title , but that ref was too busy licking his ballsack
> 
> ^these lousy ref are part of the reason mma is a joke, its supposed to be all extereme yet you have refs blowing decision and making bad calls left and right


Don't get me wrong, because i agree with you on the calls, but ref screw ups, and obvious favoritism are a part of sports.  If anything the ref's messing up shows the legitimacy of MMA.


----------



## illusion (Aug 8, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> could we get some refs who dont suck ball sacks; i heard about the controversey in the kimbo fight , and have seen a few of my own, but the two that take the cake, two dudes were fighting, the one guy does a balent eye poke, and the other guy loses, because he cant continue because he got eye poked, everyone was like wtf, even joe rogan was like, um that should be a disqualification
> then i watched this fight with frank condit vs this japanese guy for the title, and it was complete bs, every time condit was on top, even when doing nothing the ref did nothing, but every time the asian guy on top the ref broke it up, and then he stoped the match when they guy was not tapping out, he was on his back but only 15 secs to guy, and a fifth round would have occured, condit should have lost his title , but that ref was too busy licking his ballsack
> 
> ^these lousy ref are part of the reason mma is a joke, its supposed to be all extereme yet you have refs blowing decision and making bad calls left and right



It was Carlos Condit and yea, that ref was clearly favoring Carlos (I'm a huge Condit fan, but even I have to admit that the ref was biased). Everytime Carlos was on top and not being active, he left them, but as soon as the Japanese guy got on top, he stood them up after a few seconds. They need to check into that ref, but I'm glad Condit won. 

I personally hate Mazzagatti, I think he stops the fights too fast, that's just my opinion.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 8, 2008)

^yea that was the fight, my pops hates condit, because he looks so lanky and weak and always wins, so he was majorly pissed off 

has liddell really dropped off in skill, i know he was once very hyped, but i just saw a fight of his with a guy named Jaredin, he didnt even look like he cared, he was outclassed in the last two rounds, and i was like, wtf man step up your game, although i do appreciate is was mainly a striking fight, im not a big fan of the grappling

question, where do these fighters ususally fight before WEC and UFC, because they usually come into those fights already with around 5-6 matches


----------



## Ippy (Aug 8, 2008)

They all have to stop the fights fast when it looks like there's a flash KO or whatnot.  If someone drops from a shot, then doesn't defend himself when he falls to the ground, while still taking more shots, the ref *has* to stop the fight.

Maybe Mazzagatti just happens to ref a lot of fights where there happen to be flash KOs?


----------



## Hellion (Aug 8, 2008)

Damn Roger Huerta had a hard ass life.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 8, 2008)

Did you see one of the preliminary fights for TUF7?  One guy ended up going to the hospital with a twice broken jaw and a concussion because of an extra 2 shots on the ground when he couldn't defend himself.  Stopping fights fast is important, even 2 seconds late can cause a coma.  In general it is better to error on the conservative side.  It is much better to have some fans pissed at you than a fighter's family.


----------



## Tracespeck (Aug 8, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^yea that was the fight, my pops hates condit, because he looks so lanky and weak and always wins, so he was majorly pissed off
> 
> has liddell really dropped off in skill, i know he was once very hyped, but i just saw a fight of his with a guy named Jaredin, he didnt even look like he cared, he was outclassed in the last two rounds, and i was like, wtf man step up your game, although i do appreciate is was mainly a striking fight, im not a big fan of the grappling
> 
> question, where do these fighters ususally fight before WEC and UFC, because they usually come into those fights already with around 5-6 matches



I don't think Chucks skill has dropped.  Rampage caught him, he hits hard and had good technical boxing that fight.  Against Jardine I thought Chuck looked pretty normal, his typical try to land a killer counter punch style, the big difference is that for whatever reason, he never managed to land it right.  He relied too much on that and got decisioned because of it.  Have you seen Chuck vs Wanderlei?  He had a good showing in that fight and Wanderlei beat down Jardine in his next fight.

There are lots of small fighting organizations.  A lot of states have fighting promotions that are very local, there are some that are regional, operating in the east or west mostly.  They don't have PPV or a lot of advertising though.   Just small shows for fighters at the lower level.  Then of course you have bigger shows like the former Pride, and IFL.  There is Dream in japan, I think K1 still has shows?  Affliction is a new major promotion although they probably won't last.  There is Elitexc on CBS, they probably won't last either.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 9, 2008)

yea there are fights when that quick stop is needed, but there are just as many when the person got up and complained because they were still ready to go
-look if a person cant continue thats why they have the tapout, half of the fights that ive seen stopped the person is conscious enough to keep his hands up and they still call it, im like if he wanted to and could keep his hands up to block, im sure he could have tapped out
-and if your gonna make the argument the guy got hit while on the ground and got injured, well fuck, guys have been killed, mainly in boxing from taking one punch standing up, so if your that concerned about safety why have it at all


----------



## Rock Lee (Aug 10, 2008)

HOLY SHIT brock lesnar is a f**king beast.Herring won't be able to walk torrorow.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Aug 10, 2008)

yeah, herring got his ass beat. i love how brock laughed in his face after the bell. not classy, but herring was talking shit. anyways, the maeda fight was dirty. best submission match i've seen.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 10, 2008)

Lesnar wiped the fucking floor with Herring, complete domination.


----------



## GrimeWire (Aug 10, 2008)

Welterweight Championship bout: Georges St. Pierre vs. Jon Fitch

GSP WINS BY UD. Master show by the canadian, lead from the off. Landed a major hook to Fitch which floored him and began the brutal ground n pound which left Fitch with a deep cut under his left eye. Fitch never really got into the match, he tried many combos but only a few landed. takedown attempts were unsuccesful either, he did open a small cut on GSPs forehead. GSP deservedly wins, but valiant effort by Fitch he showed huge heart to remain in the fight till the end, many occasions any other fighter would of given up.

Lightweight bout: Kenny Florian vs. Roger Huerta

Good fight again. Kenny wins by UD, Kenny was the better fighter, but Huerta did put in a good perfromance, had Kenny on the backfoot for most of the last round. Kenny landed some big knees, but Huerta had a great chin and took them well. 

Heavyweight bout: Brock Lesnar vs. Heath Herring

BROCK MURKED. First punch he landed was DIRTYYY arrghhh, rocked Heath sent him stumbling onto the canvas, Brock charges forward like a proper NFL player. Controlled every round, good ground n pound, Heats face was a mess by the end of the first round. Brock took Heath down with ease, could of done more while on the mat, he showed inexperience there. I was proper creasing at the end of round 3, Brock got on Heaths back and mimicked riding a horse. fucking joker. bell went he stood up and pointed and laughed in Heaths face. Damnn.

Lightweight bout: Manny Gamburyan vs. Rob Emerson

12 SECOND KNOCKOUT. Massive hook floored Manny then a vicious 2nd knocked him out cold for 3 seconds. 

Middleweight bout: Jason MacDonald vs. Demian Maia

This was a very good fight. Maia won by tapout to rear naked choke. Very good ground game from both fighters, was like a chess match.

Heavyweight bout: Cheick Kongo vs. Dan Evensen

IMMENSE KO! Kongo wins by KO in the 1st round

Verdict on UFC 87 - very entertaining


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Aug 10, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> yea there are fights when that quick stop is needed, but there are just as many when the person got up and complained because they were still ready to go
> -look if a person cant continue thats why they have the tapout, half of the fights that ive seen stopped the person is conscious enough to keep his hands up and they still call it, im like if he wanted to and could keep his hands up to block, im sure he could have tapped out
> -and if your gonna make the argument the guy got hit while on the ground and got injured, well fuck, guys have been killed, mainly in boxing from taking one punch standing up, so if your that concerned about safety why have it at all



Actually they have their hands up on instinct. when you're getting hit from somewhere you cover up, obviously. Just because a few seconds after the fight a fighter gets up doesn't mean he's capable of continuing. The reason it's stopped is because if the fight continued the other fighter was at risk of getting seriously hurt, and that's usually because they get knocked out for a brief half second. 20% of the time the fighter is actually able to continue, the rest of the time they're kidding themselves.

"-and if your gonna make the argument the guy got hit while on the ground and got injured, well fuck, guys have been killed, mainly in boxing from taking one punch standing up, so if your that concerned about safety why have it at all"

because obviously there's a greater chance of injury happening when the guy is on the ground getting hit than standing up. 1, you're driving your force downwards, 2, the guy on the ground could already be unconscious or unable to defend himself, thus giving you a free shot. that's why.


----------



## Killa Cam (Aug 10, 2008)

Brock is still a rookie. If he was more skilled he would have put HH away in the 1st or 2nd. Dude had mount but couldn't do anything with it. If he faces any good BJJ guy he would have got subbed after they survive the initial storm.


----------



## Rock Lee (Aug 10, 2008)

Lol.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 11, 2008)

^that is fucking awesome, i like how he threw the punch and lesnar dodged it, the video is so much better than just hearing about it - this might piss off fighters, but as a fan i like this example of showmanship
@ KS, no i mean in some of the fights the interview the guy, and hes like, wtf i could still have gone whyd the stop the fight, and its ironic that your so concerned about the safety of people who you watch to see the beat the shit out of each other
-look if i watch a fight and a guy gets seriously injured or worse, well, i dont care shit happens, thats the profession they chose, im not saying i wish for that outcome to happen, but im apathetic if it does


----------



## Gooba (Aug 11, 2008)

*Link if anyone interested in*



> The accident took place on July 15th after Quinton Jackson was involved in a police chase from California through Cosa Mesa to Newport Beach. During this time, he hit a few cars, one of which was a 2007 Cadillac Escalade. The driver of that car was Holli Griggs, the 38-year-old woman who was 16 weeks pregnant. It has been reported that Quinton Jackson sideswiped her in his monster truck, and as such has suffered a miscarriage. The women's fiancé stated to a news paper that doctors had been concerned when they noticed a significant loss of fluid in Griggs' womb following the accident.
> 
> These are very serious allegations against the former UFC Champion who just recently lost his title to Forrest Griffin.
> 
> *We have learnt from close relative of the Grigg's family in California that they will be pursuing to sue Quinton Jackson for manslaughter. The police have confirmed to the Grigg's that these charges that are going to be bought against him.* If this is carried out, it will surely end the career of the colorful former UFC Champion.


FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Rock Lee (Aug 11, 2008)

OMG god,why are they doing that it isn't like rampage did that on purpose.That is just f**ked up in every sense.


----------



## K-deps (Aug 11, 2008)

Gooba said:


> *Link if anyone interested in*
> 
> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



In an interview I read Dana and Rampage said that this "accident" was his car taking out those side mirror things. So who's lying


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Aug 11, 2008)

Maybe she was post amnio-centesis?  She's at about the right stage of pregnancy to have one done and may have because of her age.  That makes her vulnerable to miscarriage for the next day or so.  In addition, miscarriage at the end of the first trimester/beginning of second isn't uncommon if the placenta isn't viable.  All things his attorneys should consider - if they have any knowledge at all of the possibilities, that is.

The accident may have just happened to occur at a time when the miscarriage was already underway.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2008)

Well, that was interesting. Brock dominated, but he didn't look all that impressive to me outside of that one punch that sent Herring flying. His GNP wasn't even as good as it was against Mir; isn't he supposed to be getting better? 

The McDonald/Maia fight was pretty good though. I was on the edge of my seat the entire fight. McDonald impressive with his heart and submission defends, but he just couldn't hang with Maia.

Kenny vs Huerta was kind of lame I thought. Huerta should've just threw it out the window and went wreckless in the 3rd round, he was already going to lose.

Manny's fight had me laughing. 


As for Rampage, I saw the pictures of that truck, it was mostly the mirror and some crumpled up side of the car. Big deal. I hope he doesn't serve any big time for that.


----------



## Hellion (Aug 11, 2008)

I hope this doesn't get too blown out of proportion.  The damage he caused seemed minimal, but all in all this is still a bad thing. 

I feel the manslaughter thing is a bit overboard though

Oh and this opinion is completely biased, but also based on the fact, that Rampage was documented as delusional at that time.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 11, 2008)

I think criminal manslaughter might be hard to prove because of the uncertainty of the cause like DH52 said, and the fact that he seems to have a good insanity defense.  Civil manslaughter might happen, but all that means is they will be able to get money out of him so he can still be back in the ring.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm confident that Dana "Fucking" White will get him some proper legal defense. Let's just hope they don't put Dana on the stand.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Aug 11, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^that is fucking awesome, i like how he threw the punch and lesnar dodged it, the video is so much better than just hearing about it - this might piss off fighters, but as a fan i like this example of showmanship
> @ KS, no i mean in some of the fights the interview the guy, and hes like, wtf i could still have gone whyd the stop the fight, and its ironic that your so concerned about the safety of people who you watch to see the beat the shit out of each other
> -look if i watch a fight and a guy gets seriously injured or worse, well, i dont care shit happens, thats the profession they chose, im not saying i wish for that outcome to happen, but im apathetic if it does



yes but what you're asking for is for more fighters to get injured. The fact that they can "continue" as you would say doesn't mean shit if they're going to get their ass kicked for the remainder of the fight. How many times do you actually see someone get up and be like hey i'm actually ok to fight, rather than seeing the guy say he's ok then sit there on the ground for a few minutes dazed out of their minds. Obviously i'm concerned with their safety, i don't wanna see some dude die for my entertainment, nor do i wanna see them get seriously injured, that's just stupid. I watch because i like the variety of fighting styles, I was actually super entertained by the first match which was all submissions. if i wanted to see some dudes beat each others brains out i'd just watch boxing. if you don't find the ufc entertaining anymore watch the older ufc fights where there were little rules and no gloves. that's more to your taste probably.


----------



## illusion (Aug 11, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well, that was interesting. Brock dominated, but he didn't look all that impressive to me outside of that one punch that sent Herring flying. His GNP wasn't even as good as it was against Mir; isn't he supposed to be getting better?



I don't know, I was pretty impressed with him. I remember a few times, Heath tried to roll, but Brock was so strong and kept him in the same position, I've never seen that before. I admit, like you said though, he is still really rough around the edges, but the sky is the limit for him. Seriously to beat an experienced veteran (might have been the next #1 contender if he won) in only your 3rd fight, ever? That's crazy.



> The McDonald/Maia fight was pretty good though. I was on the edge of my seat the entire fight. McDonald impressive with his heart and submission defends, but he just couldn't hang with Maia.


 
I agree with you here, great fight. Matter of fact, I thought the entire PPV was great.



> Kenny vs Huerta was kind of lame I thought. Huerta should've just threw it out the window and went wreckless in the 3rd round, he was already going to lose.



He kind of did try to go after him, but got all air. Reminded me of Tito vs. Machida, Kenny was just too smart and elusive for him, he started to look frustrated.



> Manny's fight had me laughing.



I was not expecting that, thought Manny was gonna take him down from the beginning and we get to see a boring ground and pound fight.



> As for Rampage, I saw the pictures of that truck, it was mostly the mirror and some crumpled up side of the car. Big deal. I hope he doesn't serve any big time for that.



Yea, I hope everything works out for Rampage.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2008)

Brock did a great job at keeping Herring down there and landed a few good shots; but, if you re-watch his demolition of Mir (pre-kneebar), it's like he was a different fighter. I suspect he was being more cautious, more intelligent this time around; which is good, but I think he could've finished the fight had he went all out like he did against Mir.

I might have to re-watch the Huerta vs Florian fight. Maybe Kenny did Machida him, I wasn't paying too much attention after the first round.

I was expecting a one-sided beatdown/GNP from Manny as well. Very shocking turn of events. 

Agreed, pretty good PPV. Could've been better, could've been worse. 

BJ Penn vs GSP anyone? If BJ comes in with good cardio this time around, I can see him winning. But, GSP has improved himself, so it might look a lot different from their first fight. I noticed GSP kind of got rocked a couple times against Fitch, or maybe I was imagining things; I think his chin is still a little suspect. BJ will certainly test that out.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 11, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> BJ Penn vs GSP anyone? If BJ comes in with good cardio this time around, I can see him winning. But, GSP has improved himself, so it might look a lot different from their first fight. I noticed GSP kind of got rocked a couple times against Fitch, or maybe I was imagining things; I think his chin is still a little suspect. BJ will certainly test that out.



Both fighters are better versions of themselves then when they first fought but the fact that St Pierre couldn't finish Fitch bothers me a bit although it was thorough domination nonetheless.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 11, 2008)

GSP not finishing Fitch kinda bothers me too, but I think we need to chalk that up to Fitch having some massive heart and forcing himself to get back up. At this moment, I'd have to say GSP would beat BJ, but it'd be one hell of a fight. GSP's stand-up is fuckin' SICK now.

I'm gonna stand by what I said eariler: Brock really needs a new camp(if he knew how to finish properly, Herring would have been dead in the first round) and I think Xtreme Couture would fit nicely for him.

I kinda feel bad for Manny, but goddamn that KO was funny as hell.

Florian basically running away for 3 rounds a la Machida pissed me the fuck off. Kenny is better at pretty much everything except maybe the stand-up. Why he resorted to out-pointing Huerta for three rounds, I'll never know.


----------



## Tracespeck (Aug 12, 2008)

> Why he resorted to out-pointing Huerta for three rounds, I'll never know.



It's actually really simple.  Florian did not want to risk fighting Huerta's game.  Huerta is a brawler, he wants to get in close and throw punches fast and hard.  It's exciting to watch and theres a good chance of KO's and knock downs.  Florian did not need to play that game though, and why should he play his game?  Kenny beat him up and Huerta not once was able to get his game going.  Huerta got dominated.

It was smart fighting.  I actually think Kenny would still have won if they went at it in a brawl, but again, why risk it when a title shot (it looks like florians going to have to fight another one since gsp vs bj will probably happen) and all kinds of money is on the line.  He proved he was the better fighter.

Anyway, bottom line, if Huerta was really a great fighter, he would have forced Kenny into fighting his game and knocked him silly.  He didn't have the skills though.  It's the same with Machida, you watch Tito fight him, Tito has no answer to his style, and thats Tito's fault.  Machida isn't fun to watch but he is a damn good fighter.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2008)

Yeah, Kenny fought a smart fight. Poor Huerta, he's eating his words about never losing now. I can't see Kenny beating BJ Penn, of course, but I'd love to see him try to, for the comedic effect.

As for GSP and Penn, I think Penn can take it standing and on the ground. BJ has never been knocked out, I've never seen him rocked, and he has no problem with bigger fighters. Shit, the guy fought Machida and didn't get finished and this was when Machida was finishing people like Rich Franklin and Stephan Bonnar. I think it will be a great, competitive fight, and I'm not really sure who will win.


----------



## Carly (Aug 13, 2008)

Any word on The overrated Kimbo Slice stepping up on his MMA opponents?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 13, 2008)

I haven't heard anything. I assume he's fighting Bret Rogers next though. That's a step up, I guess, but not a very big one.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Aug 17, 2008)

How to be a UFC fighter with B.J. Penn.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12wc8LpEBhw&feature=bz301[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2008)

Interesting. Fluffy Bunny. 

Anyone here watch MMA Live on ESPN.com? That show is alright.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 18, 2008)

Merely a rumor, but a rumored fight that'd be awesome to watch.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2008)

I don't see it happening Chuck is fighting Rashad soon, and we all know how his huge-ass layoffs can be. Also, Anderson is fighting Cote later... I don't see how the timelines matchup. 

It is possible though. Have them on some NYE mega card. It'd be an interesting and awesome fight.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 18, 2008)

> I don't see how the timelines matchup.


They don't.


----------



## Rock Lee (Aug 18, 2008)

What has chuck done to deserve a fight with anderson,not jack shit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2008)

The Cosmos said:


> They don't.


Ah, yeah, I didn't think they did. I guess it could happen though, I mean, fighters have been known to fight in the UFC just 2 months later (especially when they didn't get hurt last fight [CB Dollaway vs Jess Taylor after Amir in 1 month]).


Rock Lee said:


> What has chuck done to deserve a fight with anderson,not jack shit.


What has Anderson done, in the LHW division, to earn a shot at Chuck Liddell? That's the real question.

Chuck is the former champ. He's as high-profile in the LHW as they come. His stock has dropped considerably, of course, but this matchup would make sense for a ladder to the belt.


Anyway, August sure has been a slow month for MMA. Just one show I've seen so far, and I don't watch a lot of Japanese MMA.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Aug 19, 2008)

Brock Lesnar= Undispted HW champion within 2 years.

Nuff said.


----------



## Tracespeck (Aug 19, 2008)

I actually think Nog is the only one in the UFC that has a good chance of beating Brock.  Brock isn't all that skilled but his size and athleticism for that size is like being a couple weight classes above the rest of the heavy weights, which i believe he actually is, he cuts down to 265, the heavy weight limit, and he still has all that speed and explosiveness.  

He could be the heavy weight champ by the end of next year if all goes well for him.  Brocks already like 6th in the UFC heavy weight class.  Actually werdum might give him a tough fight too.  I think he kills gonzaga.  He beats Mir in a rematch.  So he could have a title shot after just one win, especially since the UFC will want him to be champ.  If he fights the top 5, 2 wins is easily enough for a title shot.

Of course this is all based off only three fights.  I could be completely wrong.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Aug 19, 2008)

Lesnar will kill NOG. Look what Sapp did to a PRIME NOG. Almost finished him. Lesnar is better than Sapp at everything. All lesnar has to do is keep it standing(No way NOG can take Lesnar down) and batter him with superior reacha nd over whelming power. NOG doesnt use head movement and has already taken enough beatings.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 20, 2008)

Brock would probably give Nog a beating. But, here's the thing: a lot of people give Nog a beating.

Nog will catch him in a sub. Brock *should* keep it standing, yes, but I think his instincts will come in, he'll take Nog down, and get choked out. I can't see this fight going any other way anytime soon. With a year or so more experience, submissions, standup, etc... he could be the HW champ.


----------



## Killa Cam (Aug 20, 2008)

Dragon said:


> Lesnar will kill NOG. Look what Sapp did to a PRIME NOG. Almost finished him. Lesnar is better than Sapp at everything. All lesnar has to do is keep it standing(No way NOG can take Lesnar down) and batter him with superior reacha nd over whelming power. NOG doesnt use head movement and has already taken enough beatings.



Lesnar would take it to the ground as soon as Nog hits him with a jab then proceed to get submitted. How many people have actually finished Nog? Lesnar would have to keep it standing for 5 rounds and I don't think he can do that.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Aug 21, 2008)

So you guys are assuming "HE CANT" keep it standing? This is a world title fight, NOG doesnt have KO power. Lesnar would keep it standing and batter NOG with power and reach, like he did to Herring/Mir. Perfect gameplan and nothing NOG can do about it.


----------



## Killa Cam (Aug 21, 2008)

Dragon said:


> So you guys are assuming "HE CANT" keep it standing? This is a world title fight, NOG doesnt have KO power. Lesnar would keep it standing and batter NOG with power and reach, like he did to Herring/Mir. Perfect gameplan and nothing NOG can do about it.



Even if he does keep it standing Nog can still pick up points with jabs. Lesnar will revert back to his instincts. Look at Tim Sylvia, he knew what he had to do to win but could not do it. Seriously how many of Nogs fight haven't went to the ground?


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Aug 21, 2008)

Lesnar fucking broke herrings eye socket with one blow. The guy who almost KTFO NOG. NOG isnt good enough standing to be a problem for lesnar. Lesnar will use his reach and with his power, NOG wont be able to handle it. NOG doesnt use head movement and he has already taken alot of beating in his life. I already notice he is alot slower than he was in PRIDE.

I mean, NOG could win. But if Lesnar keeps it standing, he has a good chance. And that would be the perfect gameplan right now, until Lesnar learns great sub defense


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't know about all that. Nog has some good standup and we've never seen Lesnar in the standup game yet. He's landed a couple monster punches, sure, but no prolonged standing war.

I could see Brock nocking Nog down with a godzilla punch, then swarming in for the finish, and getting choked.

Or, maybe Brock would KO Nog. It's not likely, as Mirko couldn't even do that, but maybe, his chin has seen better days.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Aug 21, 2008)

I would say Brock Lesnar's next fight will be against Cheick Kongo, Gonzaga and Werdum are too dangreous for him right now.


----------



## ostrich (Aug 21, 2008)

Agree with the Werdum statement but he could take Gonzaga on easily.

I don't usually hype fighters after a couple fights but Lesnar seems quite impressive.Powerful,quick,nice ground control and you could see the improvement in discipline.But at times he has a serious lack of concentration,becomes "playful" and that might cost him.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 22, 2008)

Gonzaga, or anyone with decent BJJ, would sub Brock as he is right now. 

He could probably do what Werdum did to Gonzaga though, if he played it smart. Just keep it on the feet and smash him. Gonzaga crumbles.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Aug 23, 2008)

Lesnar was easily NFL level, when it came to athletism and toughness. The ONLY reason he was cut was due to inexperience and his ego(he got into it with teammates.)

So give him props and remember that Fedor, GSP, Anderson Silva, BJ penn would all get CRUSHED in football. They would get laughed at, at the try outs. 

Show some respect, you ignorant MMA fans. At least Lesnar can play in many sports. Hell, Lesnar can probably out swim Phelps, and out run Micheal Johnson. Anything this guy puts his mind to, he can do. He has more dedication than anyone I have seen and he was blessed with freak of nature athletism. That is why he is the future #1 HW in MMA.


----------



## Killa Cam (Aug 23, 2008)

Dragon said:


> Lesnar was easily NFL level, when it came to athletism and toughness. The ONLY reason he was cut was due to inexperience and his ego(he got into it with teammates.)
> 
> So give him props and remember that Fedor, GSP, Anderson Silva, BJ penn would all get CRUSHED in football. They would get laughed at, at the try outs.
> 
> Show some respect, you ignorant MMA fans. At least Lesnar can play in many sports. Hell, Lesnar can probably out swim Phelps, and out run Micheal Johnson. Anything this guy puts his mind to, he can do. He has more dedication than anyone I have seen and he was blessed with freak of nature athletism. That is why he is the future #1 HW in MMA.


You know who else was NFL level?


Please remove Brock's penis from your mouth.


----------



## rockstar sin (Aug 24, 2008)

Dragon said:


> Show some respect, you ignorant MMA fans. At least Lesnar can play in many sports. Hell, Lesnar can probably out swim Phelps, and out run Micheal Johnson. Anything this guy puts his mind to, he can do. He has more dedication than anyone I have seen and he was blessed with freak of nature athletism. That is why he is the future #1 HW in MMA.



I don't even think Lesnar's kids would say something as asinine as this.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 24, 2008)

Lesnar's nuts are obscuring his vision of the keyboard.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 25, 2008)

I am watching the fight science of MMA, and they pointed out that Bas Rutten had as much punching power as a professional boxer.  I'm a bit surprised, but incredibly proud because he is a Karate guy too.

MMA needs to be an Olympic sport.  Fighting is the ultimate contest of physical ability.

EDIT:  Hahaha, he beat the Muay Thai master (the best of the other show) at chest deflection by an inch (out of 2.5) with his kick.  The guy running the test didn't believe the numbers so he made him rerun it.

I'm just sad this show doesn't have Fedor.  It is Bas, Tito Ortiz, Randy Couture, and Dean Lister.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 25, 2008)

It would be cool to showcase Fedor on that show. 

But, Bas is pretty old, certainly not what he used to be. Imagine how hard a prime Bas Rutten hits? MMA gets no respect.

Anyonw watch Sengoku or whatever yesterday? I wanted Trigg to lose.


----------



## Killa Cam (Aug 25, 2008)

Anyone else see that Ken Shamrock is going to be Kimbo's next opponent? Elite XC only care about watching that paper pile up. 

Also in Rampage news. 


> Jackson, who sent authorities on a vehicular chase through the streets and sidewalks of Costa Mesa and Newport Beach, was charged with ?one felony count of evading while driving recklessly, one felony count of evading a peace officer and driving against traffic, three misdemeanor counts of hit and run with property damage, and one misdemeanor count of reckless driving.?
> 
> If convicted, Jackson faces a maximum sentence of three years in prison. The former UFC light heavyweight champion will be arraigned on Aug. 28 in Santa Ana, Calif. with bail set at $25,000.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 25, 2008)

Say it ain't so!

Why, Rampage, why!?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 25, 2008)

This is one case where I support celebrities getting off easily. Let him off easily! 

Play the race card! 

RACIST COPS! 

This was a frame-up! 

Dana, pay the judge off! 

Where's my corrupt judicial system?


----------



## Gooba (Aug 25, 2008)

I think the insanity defense might actually be legit this time.  This is such a shame because he is one of the most legitimately good guys in the sport.

Oh, something else from last night's show.  Apparently when Randy does ground and pound he comes down with 1 ton of force behind each punch.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 26, 2008)

I don't remember much of Randy's GnP, but that's cool. 

Also, I just saw that Kevin Ferguson (Kimbo Slice) is fighting Ken Shamrock next.  Ken has lost his last 5 fights by TKO or KO. I'm hoping Ken takes him down, slaps on a leg lock, and taps that chump out quick.


----------



## Rock Lee (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh man i hate kimbo but i think he is going to kill shamrock,he should have retire 5 fights ago.What a joke of a fight and screw elite for trying to put that garbage on.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 26, 2008)

Seriously. I agree, Shamrock is way, way past his prime, and should've stuck with his retirement after Tito beat his ass for the third time. 

Still, a man can hold on to hope! Leg lock king, one more time!


----------



## Rock Lee (Aug 26, 2008)

Kimbo slice is the most overrated piece of shit fighter i have ever seen in mma period.

Kimbo Slice’s First Four Opponents

* Bo Cantrell, Last 5 fights (0-5), Last 10 fights (5-5), Overall (10-11) 
* Tank Abbott, Last 5 fights (1-4), Last 10 fights (2-8), Overall (9-14) 
* James Thompson, Last 5 fights (1-4), Last 10 fights (3-7), Overall (14-9) 
* Ken Shamrock, Last 5 fights (0-5), Last 10 fights (2-8), Overall (26-13-2)

Lol.What a F**king joke.Oh and tha mercer fight wasn't even worth mentioning.Like i said kimbo slice is a joke.


----------



## Rock Lee (Aug 26, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Seriously. I agree, Shamrock is way, way past his prime, and should've stuck with his retirement after Tito beat his ass for the third time.
> 
> Still, a man can hold on to hope! Leg lock king, one more time!




I hope shamrock does win but that last fight he had.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 26, 2008)

Kimbo is a joke. If he trained earlier on, got a decent ground game, and had better striking, then I'd take him seriously. Right now he's just a sideshow riding high off of his Internet fame. A streetfighting thug with barely any real skills.

However, we know Shamrock's going to lose if he doesn't take Kimbo down. But, this is Ken Shamrock, he probably will just stand with him and get KO'd again.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Aug 27, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Seriously. I agree, Shamrock is way, way past his prime, and should've stuck with his retirement after Tito beat his ass for the third time.
> 
> Still, a man can hold on to hope! Leg lock king, one more time!



Ken Shamrock should have retired the first time Tito Ortiz beat him.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 28, 2008)

Gooba said:


> I think the insanity defense might actually be legit this time.  This is such a shame because he is one of the most legitimately good guys in the sport.
> 
> Oh, something else from last night's show.  Apparently when Randy does ground and pound he comes down with 1 ton of force behind each punch.



Jesus, than what does Fedor come with, the weight of the solar system?

On the subject of Bas... he was an insane striker in his prime. His knowledge of technique was amazing. I remember the real dilemma people had in '02-'03 when he was hinting at coming out of retirement to fight Wanderlei. Who would want him to leave the booth, even for that? _Especially_ when Quadros was his PbP guy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 28, 2008)

Quality MMA action coming our way, mangs.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 28, 2008)

^Elaborate plz?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 28, 2008)

UFC 88 or whatever next Saturday. 

I'm fairly interested in the whole card, but I am even more interested in Hendo's return. Let's see if he can get a win.


----------



## Tracespeck (Aug 28, 2008)

Interesting is a good word for 88.  I'm not excited about it at all really but there are a lot of good fighters and some important matches for some of them.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 29, 2008)

I haven't really been _excited_ for an event since Mirko "Cro Cop" Filipovic made his debut in the UFC. I was really looking forward to a few, but not really excited.

I have a disturbing emotional attachment to that man.


----------



## Rock Lee (Sep 2, 2008)

*Brock Lesnar To Fight Randy Couture At UFC 91 In November*



> After an 11-month legal battle between the Ultimate Fighting Championship and UFC Heavyweight champion Randy "The Natural" Couture, UFC has announced that Couture has signed a new multi-fight contract with the company.
> 
> In a conference call held Tuesday afternoon, UFC President Dana White announced that Couture would step back into the octagon at UFC 91 on November 15th in Las Vegas to defend his title against heavyweight contender Brock Lesnar.
> 
> ...





That couture/lesnar fight is going to be huge.


----------



## Killa Cam (Sep 2, 2008)

This is the most retarded thing I've seen. Brock gets a shot at the title and he's 1-1 in the UFC. Nog and Mir still fighting for the interim title too. The UFC is turning into fucking boxing.


----------



## Tracespeck (Sep 2, 2008)

Killa Cam said:


> This is the most retarded thing I've seen. Brock gets a shot at the title and he's 1-1 in the UFC. Nog and Mir still fighting for the interim title too. The UFC is turning into fucking boxing.



It makes sense from a $ point of view.  This is without a doubt the biggest fight they could possibly put on.  Way bigger then Randy vs Fedor.  Also Brock is a terrible match up for Randy.  Couture is known for heavy trouble with strong wrestles so it's obvious that Dana is hoping to destroy Randy's credibility.  There isn't much risk of damage being done to Brock either since he would lose to one of the best ever.

Anyway, no Brock doesn't deserve this fight but it's one hell of a good fight anyway and I'm looking forward to it more then I would Nog/Randy.

Speaking of Nog they already have him lined up against Mir, that fight has to happen because of TUF.  Randy probably needs to fight sooner (contract dispute, randy wants to get fight out of the way i figure) rather then waiting for Nog/Mir then another 3-5 months to fight Nog.

Given that the time frame is messed up for Randy/Nog because of Mog/Mir you could argue werdum (sp?) deserves the Randy fight but who cares, not that exciting anyway.  He will probably get his title shot anyway down the line.  Everything should work out over the next year.  

It's worse when they hold the more stacked weight class belts hostage with TUF and the number one contenders can't get a title shot then a bunch of dumb stuff happens like serra fluke winning over GSP.  With heavy weight already been a mess, just let the most exciting fights happen, good business and fun for most fans.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Sep 2, 2008)

It's a win-win situation for the UFC, if Randy wins he is back in the spot light, if Lesnar wins they can milk him for being a big bad bully. This is also a huge money maker, just think of all the PPV buys this card will get.

I hope Lesnar wins after all the crap Randy did, saying he had no interest fighting Nog was disrespectful.


----------



## Killa Cam (Sep 3, 2008)

Tracespeck said:


> It makes sense from a $ point of view.  This is without a doubt the biggest fight they could possibly put on.  Way bigger then Randy vs Fedor.  Also Brock is a terrible match up for Randy.  Couture is known for heavy trouble with strong wrestles so it's obvious that Dana is hoping to destroy Randy's credibility.  There isn't much risk of damage being done to Brock either since he would lose to one of the best ever.



Again it's a nice fight and I'm sure they're going to make mad loot. The UFC loses credibility here. Two HW belts? Their putting a reality show over the correct matchup. I'd be okay with the fight if it was a normal fight and Randy would fight the winner of Nog/Mir for the belt. Dana White has clowned boxing for having too much belts but he's doing the same. I mean unification of the Pride belts? That was lame.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 3, 2008)

I saw this the other day on Sherdog. I was like "WTF early April fools?" I seriously have a hard time believing it.

When I saw the Brock vs Randy fight I didn't even remember that Nog only had an "interim" title, and thought it was non-title. That's kind of stupid. The guy is 2-1 and he's getting a title shot? Although I think he'll win. I hope he'll win. I don't like Randy much anymore after all this bullshit.

Actually, I had hoped Gonzaga would beat him, too, but only so it would show that Gonzaga was a monsterous beast since he beat my man Mirko.

Never thought I would be jumping on the Brock Lesnar war wagon.


----------



## Gooba (Sep 3, 2008)

I hope Randy wins just because nobody should not be able to go 2-1 in the UFC, 3-1 in the sport and get a belt.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 3, 2008)

I'll give you that. I just don't buy into the Randy hype; I'm getting tired of it. He was never that interesting to me, really, although I did enjoy when he spanked Tito Ortiz. 

He does have my respect for being 45 and still fighting, winning, and looking like he does. Good old Captain America. Still, I just want Brock to beat him.  

I'd also like to see Mirko kill Overeem in their upcoming fight. Not just win, not just get a LHK KO, but literally kill him. Then go on to kill Fedor.  (ok, not literally kill them)


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 3, 2008)

I want Brock to win simply to see what the Botched Shooting Star Press of his MMA career will be.


----------



## Tracespeck (Sep 3, 2008)

Killa Cam said:


> Again it's a nice fight and I'm sure they're going to make mad loot. The UFC loses credibility here. Two HW belts? Their putting a reality show over the correct matchup. I'd be okay with the fight if it was a normal fight and Randy would fight the winner of Nog/Mir for the belt. Dana White has clowned boxing for having too much belts but he's doing the same. I mean unification of the Pride belts? That was lame.



Credibility isn't a huge factor for the UFC when they have no close competition.  Only a subset of hardcore MMA fans who really care about rankings are going to be bothered by this.  It's obvious that the whole situation is a mess and a lot of petty stuff is going around, but most people just don't care.  The heavies have always sucked and aren't a main draw.  That's why Brock vs Randy is such a good fight despite all the shit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 4, 2008)

The unification of the Pride belts was to get ride of the Pride belts. Meaning, less belts. If it didn't happen, the hardcore fans would've been pissed. You can't have a champion fighting entry-level fights just because casual fans don't know who they are. Title fights sell tickets.

Anyways, I hope Brock beats Couture, Nog beats Mir, then Mir beats Brock, then we see Brock vs Mir 2 and Couture vs Nog. Then, if Fedor does come to the UFC (very skeptical, myself), he fights everyone at the same time.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 5, 2008)

RANDY COUTURE VS BROCK LESNAR AT UFC 91.

I really hope Lesner wins again. He is really bring back the heavyweight division.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Sep 7, 2008)

I think Chuck Liddell's career is officially over.


----------



## MueTai (Sep 7, 2008)

Jesus fucking A... what a punch by Rashad.


----------



## Killa Cam (Sep 7, 2008)

And Liddell was talking about fighting Anderson Silva. SMH


----------



## Hellion (Sep 7, 2008)

Damn he knocked him out cold.

Dana needs a new "poster boy" after that fight


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 7, 2008)

Gray Wolf said:


> I think Chuck Liddell's career is officially over.



I really believe so.  Second Round KO smh. That punch by Rashad was vicious though.  It felt like I was watching Ippo for a second.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 7, 2008)

Man, that KO was Cro Cop/Gonzaga-like. I don't recall seeing Chuck lose control of his bodily functions, but for fuck's sake, with a KO like that, I'd have probably shit my pants too. Sherdog proves once again that some of the posters there are just idiotic assholes.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 7, 2008)

I didn't see shit and stuff, but I also saw a lq vid from youtube.  

did you find a better one moogle... *looks a moogles name*


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 7, 2008)

Fuck, I wanted to watch that match so bad but my mom didn't want to pay for it.

What a poor ass family


----------



## Hellion (Sep 7, 2008)

Trust me It hits alot harder than you think.  The last PPV I order added like $100 to my bill.  They add ridiculous taxes to those things


----------



## Ippy (Sep 7, 2008)

Kaze said:


> I didn't see shit and stuff, but I also saw a lq vid from youtube.
> 
> did you find a better one moogle... *looks a moogles name*


Link removed

A lot of seeds, but the speed is so-so.

But after seeing that KO (lq youtube vid)... I couldn't have imagined a better way to gift wrap a KO than to lead with an uppercut while dropping your hands.

He was pretty much asking for it. ><


----------



## Gooba (Sep 7, 2008)

I actually watched it PPV with a bunch of my friends, I'm pretty sure he didn't shit himself, not that I could blame him after that.  

Did anyone see Dan Henderson's fight?  Dan's wasn't too exciting but it was a good showcase for his right hand and his take down defense.  Every time the guy shot in on him he spawled and got him in the head on the way up, usually knocking him over.  The guy he fought is a no-name but has been destroying people on the ground like nobodies business.  I think the average submission was around 1:40 into the fight for his last 6 fights. I felt bad for Dan, since he has had one of the hardest schedules ever.  Wanderlei, Rampage, then Anderson Silva in a row.  It was good to see him get a win.

Rich Franklin's KO via liver kick was awesome.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm extremely mad that Thiago is starting a horrible losing streak.

And how many times do Jason Lambert and Jason McDonald have to fight each other?


----------



## ostrich (Sep 8, 2008)

Just saw an interview with Mirko about the upcoming fight with Overeem.To sum it up,he said he'll tar and feather himself and run around the main Amsterdam square until they hospitalise or deport him if Overeem "destroys" him like he said he would.
A few years ago I wouldn't have any doubts about the outcome but now I'm not to sure.
I give the edge to Overeem


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2008)

So, Rashad can actually knock people out wit his punches, eh? I was suprirsed at that one. A pretty decent night of fights, I'd say.

Sucks that Thiago lost; he is one of the guys I like more in the LW division. He better not get into a slump, that would suck.

And how dare you give the edge to Overeem if even in jest.  Mirko's gonna LHK his face in. We're going to witness the brutal return of Cro Cop.


----------



## ostrich (Sep 8, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> And how dare you give the edge to Overeem if even in jest.  Mirko's gonna LHK his face in. We're going to witness the brutal return of Cro Cop.



I'm sorry  But Mirko didn't look like his old self in the last few fights,I didn't see the determination in his eyes.I hope it was just a phase and he comes back stronger than ever and "LHK's Overeem's face in"


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 8, 2008)

*Life just isn't fucking fair...*



I feel like puking. Damnit...


----------



## Ippy (Sep 8, 2008)

What is wrong with some people.

Why would you lol at someone dying?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 8, 2008)

Because it's easier to be a dick when you're faceless on the 'net.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 8, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Because it's easier to be a dick when you're faceless on the 'net.



This.

I will be greatly saddened if it is him.  He was one of the first fighters is saw fight in MMA

I just was on  it was confirmed to be him 

Early reports is that his cycle ran out of gas and he ran out of water


----------



## Gray Wolf (Sep 8, 2008)

It was Evan Tanner.

Microphone


----------



## Rock Lee (Sep 9, 2008)

Terrible news, my condolences to his family and freinds.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Sep 9, 2008)

I was hoping Tanner would make a comeback he was awesome back in the day.


----------



## MueTai (Sep 9, 2008)

Awful news about Tanner.  His fights were fun to watch, but more importantly he seemed like a really nice guy.  I really feel for his family, friends, and all his fans out there whose hearts sank like mine did when I heard the news.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2008)

I never really liked Evan Tanner as a  fighter--having not seen many of his fights.

That said, I was still somehow upset when I saw this news. I mean, this is our sport, it hits home. 

A sad, sad day, indeed.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 9, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I never really liked Evan Tanner as a  fighter--having not seen many of his fights.
> 
> That said, I was still somehow upset when I saw this news. I mean, this is our sport, it hits home.
> 
> A sad, sad day, indeed.



I do agree with this. I've seen plenty of his fights, and I always thought he was a slightly above average fighter, and moderately entertaining at best. He did beat Baroni twice, though. I'll always revere anyone that does that.

I'm completely unaffected by this, though. He wanted to die in that desert. So he went and died in that desert.


----------



## Akira (Sep 9, 2008)

Wow, I only just found this thread.


Shit, Tanner died? 


I remember watching him fight Rich Franklin back in 2005


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 10, 2008)

Well, Tanner will be missed, but I can't help but feel nervous with anticipation of Cro Cop's upcoming demolition of the "Demolition Man" Alistair Overeem.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2008)

Damn, that was a devastating punch Chuck Liddell took.  I hope he rethinks his plans.  Stepping into a ring with Spider Silva would be a HUGE fucking mistake.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _my personal faves_


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 11, 2008)

Good old Sherdog. I love those, but never understood the term romoshop.


----------



## Killa Cam (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 12, 2008)

That's what I did when it happened, too.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 12, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Good old Sherdog. I love those, but never understood the term romoshop.


Know how Brazilians pronounce their "r"s?


----------



## Ippy (Sep 13, 2008)

Anthony Johnson's appeal to NSAC was rejected. 

BS decision by Mazzagatti, and BS decision by NSAC.

The guy's having surgery on his eye, and they're not going to at least make it a no contest?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 14, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Wow, I only just found this thread.
> 
> 
> Shit, Tanner died?
> ...



I saw that fight on UFC Unleashed.

RIP Evan Tanner.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2008)

Taichou said:


> Know how Brazilians pronounce their "r"s?


 Ah, finally, the pieces of the puzzle come together! 

Makese sense being Sherdog and all.


----------



## Gooba (Sep 15, 2008)

I love the look on Dana's face.  It looks like he just shit a brick.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2008)

I want the Cecil Peoples one! :amazed


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 16, 2008)

Steve Mazzagatti needs one.

He the worst MMA referee ever.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 17, 2008)

Maybe, what would he come with? Early stoppoage and eyepoke passes?

Anyone watching Ultimate Fight Night, then TUF tonight?


----------



## K-deps (Sep 17, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe, what would he come with? Early stoppoage and eyepoke passes?
> 
> Anyone watching Ultimate Fight Night, then TUF tonight?



Damn right i am. UFN has some nice fights going on and I the TUF prelim fights can be pretty nice.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 17, 2008)

I almost forgot to set either of them up to record tonight! 

Luckily, though, I got it squared away.


----------



## K-deps (Sep 17, 2008)

Is Danzig good enough to beat Guida? I haven't seen him fight other then TUF so someone let me know if he can do it. And for whatever reason I'm hoping Houston Alexander continues to choke.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 17, 2008)

It's a tough call. Guida is always game, but Danzig was the big favorite coming out of TUF, and has had a pretty strong career. I can see it going either way, really.

As for Houston, I'm not really sure I care. I haven't seen many of his fights, other than when he lost the last couple times. I predict massive loss and cutting of UFC contracts.


----------



## K-deps (Sep 17, 2008)

Ding Ding Ding.
Houston proves once again he can't do shit on the ground. He got raped on his own turf.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Sep 17, 2008)

They sure are talking a lot about Hayato Sakurai during this fight.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 17, 2008)

I hate Alexander for losing. He was one of my favorite underdog fighters.

Guida winning so far btw.

Jeez I hate when UFC fight nights have scrub fights


----------



## illusion (Sep 18, 2008)

Wow, that was a good episode of TUF! They actually have some good fighters this year.


----------



## K-deps (Sep 18, 2008)

junie and fainting felipe


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 18, 2008)

I thought that Hitler guy was quite a character. As was Junie. I expected a lot out of that fight. It was a good fight, but that dude don't got Hitler's fighting spirit. 

And what was up with Caly Guida's brother, "Sausage Tits II"?


----------



## Gray Wolf (Sep 18, 2008)

This TUF has some great personalities. This season might be as good as the Penn/Pulver TUF.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 18, 2008)

I was really shocked when "Lil Hitler" (my new nickname for the guy we'll never, ever see again), was told "He blew his wad, seriously!" and then he was like "I'm done!" and just gave up.

WTF is that?


----------



## K-deps (Sep 18, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I thought that Hitler guy was quite a character. As was Junie. I expected a lot out of that fight. It was a good fight, but that dude don't got Hitler's fighting spirit.
> 
> And what was up with Caly Guida's brother, "Sausage Tits II"?



Clay Guida's brother was funny. You don't show up to the show not prepared

And sadly Rashard Evan's brother didn't do so hot and broke a rib or something.

Fainting Felipe vs. Junie in the finals!!

Unless they fight earlier.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 18, 2008)

Sad they didn't let him cut 1 pound. That was ridiculous. Still, he should've come in at least within 10 pounds of the weight limit. 

I don't think we'll be seeing too much of the brothers any time soon. I think his name was Lance Evans, but I don't remember. I did see his ribs popping out though.

I'm still waiting for the rest of the prelims though before making any favorites.


----------



## illusion (Sep 18, 2008)

I would've loved to see Guida's brother make it in the house, he had a great personality and would've been good TV. He probably would've become a fan favorite.

I also wish that Napolean/Hitler guy would've made it too. I loved how after the fight he said, the sun shines on every dogs ass, he got lucky, I was friggin rolling. Mother fucker, you quit!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2008)

Yeah, that guy had some character alright. I think we'll be okay with Junie though.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 19, 2008)

I hate Junie.

Also, Nogeuira's Team FTW


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2008)

Love him or hate him (I don't really have an opinion other than finding his one comment mildly humorous) I know that the UFC will hype him up as the next Amir/Forrest with his jokes.

Judging by the history of TUF; Mir's FTW. The better fighter usually loses these things, somehow. Matt Huhges lost to Serra, Rampage (arguable) lost to Forrest, BJ Penn lost to Pulver (for the most part)...


----------



## illusion (Sep 19, 2008)

Niko Bellic said:


> I hate Junie.



Why? I love that guy! 

I usually don't like the overly conceited guys, but Junie seemed pretty funny. I'm looking forward to see what happens in the house. This is shaping up to be an entertaining season.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2008)

"The main difference between me and everyone else in the house is.... I can fight"

I liked that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2008)

Oh, shit! Mirko sounds like he's got the fire back:



He offered to fight Kharitonov after killing Overeem. He sounds motivated. I hope the Cro Cop from old shows up tomorrow night.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 22, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Judging by the history of TUF; Mir's FTW. The better fighter usually loses these things, somehow. Matt Huhges lost to Serra, Rampage (arguable) lost to Forrest, BJ Penn lost to Pulver (for the most part)...


Wow, I never noticed that pattern before...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 23, 2008)

It's the curse of the coaches. And Matt never even got his chance to whoop Serra's ass!


----------



## Gray Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Cro Cop needs to retire or go down to 205. Overeem would of have won that match if he had better aim with his knees.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 23, 2008)

Shit, I need to watch that fight. I'm very disappointed in Mirko. This is just a terrible way to end the year, and I'm sure he's not going to be fighting again any time soon. 

On the other hand, I am impressed with Gerard Mousasi. Mothafucka just beat 2 badasses in one night.  And he finished them both!  I'll have to watch those, too, to see just how impressive it was.


----------



## MueTai (Sep 25, 2008)

Wow at Jacare getting KTFO by that upkick.  I didn't even see what happened until they did the slow motion replay.  What a kick to the dome he got.

CroCrop's fight was total shit.  Everything about it just sucked.  He showed absolutely no ground game, threw like 1 punch the whole fight, and then got his nuts turned into pancakes by Overeem's giant knees.  Ugh.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Oct 3, 2008)

Ken Shamrock weighed in at 206 for his fight against Kimbo, did Ken forget this fight is at heavyweight?


----------



## Tracespeck (Oct 4, 2008)

ken doesn't care, he's just in it for a pay day now.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm going to watch.  I really hope Ken crushes this wannabe.  Ken is way past his prime and has struggled in recent years, but he might still have a chance of winning this fight.  I like his chances, I don't think Kimbo has enough knock-out power to win standing up.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Oct 4, 2008)

Ken Shamrock is likely going to get knocked out in this fight, he should have never came out of retirment. 

I still cannot get over the fact that Ken Shamrock came into this fight weighing only 206 lbs, you would think he would at least try to get into the 220 lb range.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 4, 2008)

Gray Wolf said:


> Ken Shamrock is likely going to get knocked out in this fight, he should have never came out of retirment.
> 
> I still cannot get over the fact that Ken Shamrock came into this fight weighing only 206 lbs, you would think he would at least try to get into the 220 lb range.



QFT.

And rumors are spreading that Thiago Alves will fight GSP.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 4, 2008)

Thiago better hope he makes weight if that fight happens...

Speaking of which, am I the only person who wonders why Gina Carano is a fighter if she can't seemingly make weight at all in a class that was created just to showcase her? It took her *three* tries to make weight for the fight tonight and she had to strip completely naked to do so. It's getting kinda silly at this point.


----------



## Rock Lee (Oct 4, 2008)

F**k ken shamrock and kimbo aren't fighting,i'm not watching this shit.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 4, 2008)

That's how I feel .  I still want to see Andrei fight.  He used to date one of my friends


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2008)

Yeah, what bullshit!

I bet Ken Shamrock got paid to cut himself.  Kimbo Slice's representation got nervous.  That's what happens.  I will still watch and hope that Kimbo gets knocked out or choked out.


----------



## Yammy (Oct 4, 2008)

Seth wins                    .

You guys are angry wtf? This is a far more competitive fight.


----------



## Rock Lee (Oct 4, 2008)

Rukia said:


> Yeah, what bullshit!
> 
> I bet Ken Shamrock got paid to cut himself.  Kimbo Slice's representation got nervous.  That's what happens.  I will still watch and hope that Kimbo gets knocked out or choked out.



I wouldn't doubt that either,i doubt kimbo will lose they probably call i can on short notice,kimbo will get the win easily.


----------



## Yammy (Oct 4, 2008)

Seth is not a can -_-

and Benji is just as good as Bas said...im impressed.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2008)

Benji looks fatigued though and I wouldn't be surprised at all to see him get submitted.


----------



## Yammy (Oct 4, 2008)

ROFL NINJA LAME


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2008)

lol, damn.  Maybe not.  That missed knee screwed him up.  I thought he was making a nice comeback before that happened.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 4, 2008)

Rua is still out


----------



## Hellion (Oct 4, 2008)

They should have dropped the towel


----------



## Rock Lee (Oct 4, 2008)

I decided to watch anyway and i turn to see ninja get KTFO.I hope gina gets beat but i doubt it her opponent is a can.


----------



## Yammy (Oct 4, 2008)

Kobold doesnt look that bad.

calling her winning the fight.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 4, 2008)

This Fight card has been interesting to say the least.

Man I want to see a chick get knocked out.


----------



## Yammy (Oct 4, 2008)

great fight gina wins.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2008)

She's got skills, way more technical skills than that Kimbo moron.  She should have been able to choke Kobold out though.  A little more training and maybe she will be able to totally pull off the submission next time.


----------



## Rock Lee (Oct 4, 2008)

Gina isn't fighting cyborg,they are feeding her cans.


----------



## Yammy (Oct 4, 2008)

Wasnt a can. was pretty competitive for a womans fight.


----------



## Yammy (Oct 4, 2008)

I know AA isnt about to lose to a newb....


----------



## Hellion (Oct 4, 2008)

Kimbo seems pissed that he isn't fighting Shamrock


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2008)

Good try by Daley, I like how he tried to roll over.  But he risked having his arm broken if he hadn't tapped.


----------



## Yammy (Oct 4, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Kimbo seems pissed that he isn't fighting Shamrock



Cuz he going lose to a legit fighter.

Seth >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Ken shamrock


----------



## Hellion (Oct 4, 2008)

Man if loses he is going to use the I didn't have time to prepare line.  This is going to be great


----------



## Yammy (Oct 4, 2008)

roFLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2008)

That fight lasted like 10 seconds.  xD


----------



## Hellion (Oct 4, 2008)

OH shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2008)

Ken Shamrock, (I don't care how washed up he is)...he would have won this fight too.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 4, 2008)

Man now I want to see Kimbo and Shamrock fight.


----------



## Rock Lee (Oct 4, 2008)

LOL, kimbo the fraud got KTFO.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2008)

Anyone that thought Kimbo was legit...I hope this fight was a wake up call to you.  Kimbo might not even fight again after this.

I think Crush could have beaten him.  She would have been way too quick for his clumsy ass.  lol.  xD

Hope you have been saving your money Kimbo, your pay days are history.


----------



## Yammy (Oct 4, 2008)

IForgotMyEmail said:


> Cuz he going lose to a legit fighter.
> 
> Seth >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Ken shamrock



Agreed                 .


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 4, 2008)

KIMBO WHAT THE HELL?!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2008)

Kimbo's people didn't do a good job protecting him.  I don't know what they were thinking putting him in there with such a dangerous striker.  They should have just canceled his fight completely.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 4, 2008)

Who the hell is Seth?

Oh my I seriously want to stomp him in the face.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 4, 2008)

Lol, I bet Ken Shamrock is raging a storm right now.


----------



## Yammy (Oct 4, 2008)

I told u seth was for real.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2008)

Kimbo sounded like a jackass in the post fight telecast.  He tried to get the crowd fired up and get them to be appreciative of the show.  It was especially idiotic since his fight (the main event) only lasted 14 seconds.  Thanks for nothing Kimbo.  I'm no longer surprised that you weren't able to knock David Blaine out.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 4, 2008)

IForgotMyEmail said:


> I told u seth was for real.



Its EliteXC.

He's still a pussy.


----------



## Yammy (Oct 5, 2008)

Niko Bellic said:


> Its EliteXC.
> 
> He's still a pussy.



I meant for real as a contender in EliteXc


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 5, 2008)

Kimbo, meet legitimate Mixed Martial Artist. Legitimate Mixed Martial Artist, meet Kimbo. 

Arlovski and Radach were impressive though. Some pretty good fights imo.


----------



## Yammy (Oct 5, 2008)

was more impressed my nelson than AA...

Should have never been stood up in the first round.


----------



## PerveeSage (Oct 5, 2008)

holy shit! kimbo got fucked up by some no name!


----------



## Gooba (Oct 5, 2008)

Ahahahahahaha.

I just got home expecting to see Ken Shamrock beat him, and it turns out some fill in nobody for a 3rd rate organization TKOed him.  I laughed out loud.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 5, 2008)

Late Gooba  is late


----------



## Rock Lee (Oct 5, 2008)

IForgotMyEmail said:


> was more impressed my nelson than AA...
> 
> Should have never been stood up in the first round.




All that fatass was doing was laying on arlovski.


----------



## Yammy (Oct 5, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> All that fatass was doing was laying on arlovski.




and setting up a kimura...


----------



## Ippy (Oct 5, 2008)

Also, why does Kimbo get all this hate?  I never understood it.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Oct 5, 2008)

Kimbo's beard did nothing for him, perhaps he should grow it out more.


----------



## Killa Cam (Oct 5, 2008)

That was sad. Kimbo has a glass eyebrow. How the hell did he get stunned by a light jab?


----------



## Yammy (Oct 5, 2008)

it was light straight. not a jab. either way his chin has been suspect since his street fighting days. was a rumor why he grows his beard out so much.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 5, 2008)

I had a feeling that Kimbo would lose that fight. Hell, if you ask me, I thought Kimbo lost his last fight againts Thompson.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Oct 6, 2008)

Funny stuff.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHG8nPvegO0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yammy (Oct 6, 2008)

Apparently Seth is gay.

really really gay



Good job kimbo you made it that much harder to defend mma.


----------



## Gooba (Oct 6, 2008)

"The man who felled ____" should really be reserved for something only 1 or 2 people can do.  

Awesome to see that he is gay though, that is uncommon in the sport.


----------



## GSP FTW (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL kimbo got owned 

his face was punched into the mat LMFAO and it elite XC's fault that people are calling him a dick they hyped him to much, He is a bit disrespectful sometimes

any way in better news The pride of england,  is set to batter Chris Leben (cocky SOB)


----------



## Hellion (Oct 6, 2008)

Why the fuck to Sports analyst want to dismiss MMA as a sport.  It is a hell of alot better than boxing IMHO and you can't go anywhere without seeeing a Tapout or Affliction shirt which shows that people are watching.


----------



## Dan (Oct 6, 2008)

I was expecting Kimbo to knock his block off.

I was loling so hard man. He's a good fighter. But that was terrible.


----------



## Honzou (Oct 6, 2008)

Taichou said:


> Also, why does Kimbo get all this hate?  I never understood it.



I find it being the opposite actually, but IMO I don't like him because he was a street fighter and ever since the Youtube videos began to appear there have too many people sucking his testicles left and right over how great he is.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 6, 2008)

So you hate the fighter because he has annoying fans?

Why don't you hate the fans then?

If anything, in every single interview and sound bite I've seen him in, I've only seen a generally nice and classy guy.  He's actually been a decent representative of the sport, IMO.  Just because he built a fanbase before getting into MMA, doesn't mean that he should be getting all of this hate from the hardcore fans.


----------



## Honzou (Oct 6, 2008)

There's just something about him that I don't like, but yeah you're right I should hate the fans not the man himself. Don't get me wrong though, I think he's a tough guy but I believe he hasn't met his maker yet.


----------



## GSP FTW (Oct 7, 2008)

Honzou? said:


> I find it being the opposite actually, but IMO I don't like him because he was a street fighter and ever since the Youtube videos began to appear there have too many people sucking his testicles left and right over how great he is.



dude most mma fighters are street fighters ill name some right now u probably like some of them a select UFC fighters (well known)

Wanderlei Silva, Michael Bisping, Tito Ortiz and Chuck Liddel 

Used to street fight


----------



## Ippy (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow, Lashley just made me a fan.

Also... "Some guy who never did anything, takes a few jujitsu classes, puts Tapout on the back of his car, and he has more credibility than I do?"



What he said about Lesnar made me nod my head as well.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 8, 2008)

GSP FTW said:


> dude most mma fighters are street fighters ill name some right now u probably like some of them a select UFC fighters (well known)
> 
> Wanderlei Silva, Michael Bisping, Tito Ortiz and Chuck Liddel
> 
> Used to street fight



And Rampage.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 9, 2008)

This has been the best season of Ultimate Fighter yet.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 9, 2008)

I like Lashley ore now than when he was in the E  

While others also street fought they were not as well known as Kimbo. Kimbo was a "star" before he was a MMA fighter and when he went MMA he was the main event.  All those other guys had to work their way up to the top of the card.  So I don't think the problem was that he was a street fighter, but the fact that he went from Street fighting to Main Eventing


----------



## Ippy (Oct 9, 2008)

That's not his fault.

Blame the promoters who see $____$...

edit: btw, Junie's fucking crazy.  He starts hollerin' in the middle of Efrain's nice win, calls him a boring wrestler (despite the fact that it was back and forth standup exchanges in round one and ended in a sub finish the second), and has the balls to say that Efrain's the one talking shit?

This guy's gotta go.


----------



## Green Lantern (Oct 9, 2008)

War Efrain!! 
I wanna see Frank Mir lay the smackdown on Junie to keep him in line- that would be a tasty bit of karmic revenge (and not to mention good television)


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 9, 2008)

I hate Junie.

Efrain for the win.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 9, 2008)

For some reason, I skipped episode 3 by accident.

Now that I went back and watched that.... Nog, who I always heard rumbles of being classy, looked like one of the coolest motherfuckers I've ever seen in the fight game.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 9, 2008)

I think Junie is one of the best fighters in the house. However, he's definitly getting kicked outta the house, after that stunt he pulled at the end of last nights episode. Dana gave him a second, and he basiclly made him look like a fool. His time is definitly up.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 10, 2008)

Dana kicked out Jesse Taylor for less then what Junie did. Dana had no excuse for giving him a second chance, it was bogus. Unless he was thinking about the ratings bonanza that this guys alcohol fueled rampages would bring. Spike even repeated that episode back to back.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2008)

Watching UFC 87 - Seek And Destroy.

Brock Lesner vs. Heath Herring.  Good right hand from Brock to start the fight.  But I would be lying if I said he was overly impressive.  He pretty much just layed on Heath though.

I didn't see this fight when it actually aired, but like I said...i'm not that impressed by it.


----------



## Teach (Oct 12, 2008)

Just watched some Fedor matches on YT. The guy is a beast. Probably the most well rounded fighter I've seen.


----------



## Immortal Soldier (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi guys, im a mma fan. I heard Diego got injuired and replaced by Koschek. I am really taking Kos over Alves. Kos is hungry and too good a wrestler


thanks


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2008)

Diego dropping out of this fight fucking sucks.  I was really looking forward to that one. Now it's just gonna be lame.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 14, 2008)

Immortal Soldier said:


> Hi guys, im a mma fan. I heard Diego got injuired and replaced by Koschek. I am really taking Kos over Alves. Kos is hungry and too good a wrestler
> 
> 
> thanks



LOL don't be so formal   But I would gladly take this over the usuallly stuff people post.

I am actually quite interested in seeing Koscheck with this opportunity.  He constantly impresses me each time he fights


----------



## Gooba (Oct 15, 2008)

Anderson Silva is talking about retiring after 6 fights.



> “Everything has its time,” Silva told Sherdog.com in an  exclusive video interview, “and I believe my time is already over.”
> 
> So what would be Silva’s next move if he does retire? Boxing maybe? Coaching?
> 
> “I’m going to be fat, with a big belly by the side of the Octagon, eating popcorn behind the scenes, making my imitations and screaming for the fighters: “Go there! Kick his face! Put him down!”


 and .

This sucks, I want him to play around at LHW some more and see how he does against Rampage, Wanderlei, and more, even though that would probably never happen even if he stayed.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 15, 2008)

I hope he's joking. Anderson Silva can't retire!


----------



## illusion (Oct 15, 2008)

Gooba said:


> Anderson Silva is talking about retiring after 6 fights.
> 
> and .
> 
> This sucks, I want him to play around at LHW some more and see how he does against Rampage, Wanderlei, and more, even though that would probably never happen even if he stayed.



What the fuck and we're wasting one of those six fights against Cote?

Hopefully he was joking though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 16, 2008)

He's duckin' Machida.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm actually glad.

Far too often, top level athletes don't retire until they become old and fragile, long after their mystique has faded.  

Also, Nog has shown himself to be the classiest friend on the planet.  Anyone else catch the last episode of TUF?

The type of disrespect he got was ridiculous, though.  

They're all there, wanting to get their shot, yet they treated Nog like he was diseased when he was just trying to get them to realize how serious their performance on that show meant.  And he's right, doing anything that can fuck with someone's sleeping patterns is just not peachy.

He's the UFC HW champ, the 2nd best HW on the planet, and he's taken a personal stake in the futures of guys that he really doesn't have to care all that much about, all things considered.  But how did they treat him?

He's got a new fan.


----------



## MueTai (Oct 16, 2008)

GSP FTW said:


> any way in better news The pride of england,  is set to batter Chris Leben (cocky SOB)



Pfft, says the fan of Mr. _I lost that fight against Hammill and acted like a total douche afterward._


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 16, 2008)

If Hammill rocked Bisping, I think Leben has a chance of sealing the deal. 

I'm actually semi-interested in this matchup, but I have no stock in either fighter. Should be a good watch.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 17, 2008)

I hope Leben wins.

Also, please take out the cornrolls..


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 17, 2008)

h3h3h3 said:


> Just watched some Fedor matches on YT. The guy is a beast. Probably the most well rounded fighter I've seen.



I'm not a big fan of him.

I think if he ever went to the UFC he would probably get better fights. Fedor can't run away from Randy Couture though. I hearwhen Randy Couture is done with Nog, Lesnar and Mir he's going for Fedor. Then he'll probably retire.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 17, 2008)

I have yet to see the weigh-ins, but I did see the cornrolls on Sherdog. 

Man, Leben, wtf? Did his time in the big house make him black or something?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 18, 2008)

He's looks ripped an his tattoos are vicious.

But he really ruined it with the cornrows.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm rooting for Bisping, but I can see this either being a KO victory for Leben, or decision for Bisping.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 18, 2008)

I just want Leben to win.

Also...




I hope this doesn't effect Brandon Veras fight tonight (or afternoon since its going on right now in England)


----------



## Ippy (Oct 18, 2008)

He got lucky.

Trying to take the weapon from someone armed is always a risky proposition.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 18, 2008)

I thought Sanchez was suppose to fight Alves. Why did Koshcheck take his spot?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2008)

Bisping vs. Leben was pretty good.  Bisping's counterpunching strategy isn't something I see very often in UFC.  I felt like I was watching a Juan Manuel Marquez fight.

Jardine vs. Vera was also incredibly competitive.  I still can't believe Jardine beat Griffin though.

Luis Cane was impressive.  Sokoudjou needs to work on his stamina.  And Cane should work on his english.  It's weird to see a translator these days.


----------



## Yammy (Oct 19, 2008)

Run around the cage

Get the judges to give you a decsion /a. dog


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 19, 2008)

A lot of upsets.

I was pretty pissed how Leben was fighting. Stalking isn't always good. But then Bisping brought out his son. All the anger vanished..


----------



## Gray Wolf (Oct 19, 2008)

Niko Bellic said:


> I thought Sanchez was suppose to fight Alves. Why did Koshcheck take his spot?



Sanchez pulled out due to injury.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 19, 2008)

I lol'd @ the many illegal nut kicks tonight. This had to break a record for the UFC for most illegal crouch kicks.


----------



## MueTai (Oct 19, 2008)

Sokky and Vera disappointed me.  Sokky looked gassed and both of them were not as aggressive as they should have been.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 19, 2008)

I never knew Keith was such a shy/timid guy.

"I never got booed in my fights, that really hurt me"

Awwwwwh


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 19, 2008)

Man, that show was kinda middle of the road. The Davis and Lytle fights were pretty good, Jardine/Vera was kinda infuriating with how Vera hardly tried to push the action and not give Keith a chance to get into his gameplan, and Bisping/Leben was like a counter-punching clinic from all that I caught(was watching LSU/South Carolina). Soko gassing like that made me  because he should have known better than to wear himself out like that if it wasn't working the first 3 minutes of the fight.

I saw someone on Sherdog say that Bisping's a top 5 middleweight now, which made me laugh my ass off. Beating two cans and a one-dimensional, non-technical striker doesn't make anyone top 5 in any weight-class. When he fights legit top-level guys like Hendo, Franklin, Marquart(I can never spell his last name), and Silva and beats them, then I'll buy the hype.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 19, 2008)

Dunno why Bisping gets so much hate, especially on Sherdog.  He's a good fighter who (T)KOed his first dozen or so opponents in brutal fashion.





IForgotMyEmail said:


> Run around the cage
> 
> Get the judges to give you a decsion /a. dog


Leben's face was looking quite beat up for a guy who's opponent was "running around the cage"...



Niko Bellic said:


> A lot of upsets.
> 
> I was pretty pissed how Leben was fighting. Stalking isn't always good. But then Bisping brought out his son. All the anger vanished..


Bisping fought smart.  He pretty much knew that Leben was going to keep going forward, and he countered the entire match.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 19, 2008)

Eh, I don't hate Bisping personally, but some of his fans need to get his dick out of their mouths. No one really doubts the guy's a good fighter and all, but he's only beaten two cans and a striker who never seems to change his gameplan when it's not working out too well. That's not "top 5 middleweight" material at all and anyone saying that needs to be slapped.  

This isn't a slight on Bisping, but has he fought anybody in the US post-TUF(was the Rashad fight in the US? I forget)? Seems like he's only been on the UK/Europe cards forever.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Oct 19, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Man, that show was kinda middle of the road. The Davis and Lytle fights were pretty good, Jardine/Vera was kinda infuriating with how Vera hardly tried to push the action and not give Keith a chance to get into his gameplan, and Bisping/Leben was like a counter-punching clinic from all that I caught(was watching LSU/South Carolina). Soko gassing like that made me  because he should have known better than to wear himself out like that if it wasn't working the first 3 minutes of the fight.
> 
> I saw someone on Sherdog say that Bisping's a top 5 middleweight now, which made me laugh my ass off. Beating two cans and a one-dimensional, non-technical striker doesn't make anyone top 5 in any weight-class. When he fights legit top-level guys like Hendo, Franklin, Marquart(I can never spell his last name), and Silva and beats them, then I'll buy the hype.



I would say Bisping's next fight is going to be against Okami, Marquardt or someone close to their level.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 20, 2008)

Didn't Okami get injured? I thought he was supposed to fight a couple of months ago. Bisping should probably fight someone like Lutter or that TUF guy that fought Tanner before he died next and then move him up to the Okami/Marquardt/Cote level. After that, you can put him up against Hendo or Franklin(if they stay at/come back down to 185) or even rush him straight into a title shot against Silva to get massacred. 

Here's a thought: Should the winner of Silva/Rampage be the next to fight Lyoto Machida(I think he should be able to beat Thiago Silva, but weirder things have happened)? Or will should the winner be next in line for a title shot(if Forrest beats Rashad, Wandy would pretty much be left hanging since they train together at Xtreme Couture)?


----------



## Gooba (Oct 20, 2008)

Rampage/Silva should get a title shot.  IMO Rampage should have gotten an immediate title shot if it wasn't for the whole... rampage he went on (I'm fucking hilarious).  Machida hasn't really done much yet, he hasn't taken on any real names besides one has been.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 20, 2008)

I wonder if Rampage would beat W. Silva this time.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 20, 2008)

Getting rid of Juanito was a step in the right direction, now it's just up to how well his camp prepares him for the fight. I'd still give the slight edge to Wandy since XC has seemingly got him out of the funk he'd been in before murdering Jardine.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 20, 2008)

Rampage would annihilate Wanderlei Silva


----------



## Gray Wolf (Oct 20, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Didn't Okami get injured? I thought he was supposed to fight a couple of months ago. Bisping should probably fight someone like Lutter or that TUF guy that fought Tanner before he died next and then move him up to the Okami/Marquardt/Cote level. After that, you can put him up against Hendo or Franklin(if they stay at/come back down to 185) or even rush him straight into a title shot against Silva to get massacred.



Okami was orginally going to fight Silva but broke his hand so they gave the title shot to Cote.


----------



## Gooba (Oct 21, 2008)

I think he has the best shot this time.  He's gotten a lot better, and depending on if we see Wandy from the Jardine fight or from the Liddell it could go either way.

Oh wow, I just saw this. "Wanderlei is married and has a 9-year-old daughter and a 4-year-old son named Thor."  That is fucking awesome.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2008)

Elite XC has folded, that's fucking hilarious.  



I hope Carano resurfaces somewhere.  That potential fight between her and that other female fighter...I was looking forward to it.  I hope some other promotion can get it made.


----------



## Gooba (Oct 21, 2008)

They put all of their stock in one overhyped fighter and they paid for it.    I just hope Carino finds somewhere to go, I want to see her and the Cyborg go head to head.

How long do you think Affliction will last?


----------



## Ippy (Oct 21, 2008)

I don't see Affliction surviving past 09...


----------



## Hellion (Oct 21, 2008)

God I really wanted to see Carino vs. Cyborg.  It would be great if Dana added that to the 08 Supercard 

I thought Affliction folded already


----------



## Gooba (Oct 22, 2008)

It has something in January, it was going to be Fedor vs Arlovski but Fedor had to pull out due to a hand injury.  I think that will probably be the last, then maybe the UFC can get Fedor.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 22, 2008)

Which company did Dana say would fold before 09, Was it Elite or Affliction


----------



## Gooba (Oct 22, 2008)

Affliction.  He said he would be very surprised if they made it past January.  Although he probably said the same thing about EliteXC at some point.  Here's his opinion on Anderson Silva's plans:



> "You never know what a fighter's thinking or what he wants to do," White commented. "One of the funny things is everybody's always talking about how much we pay our fighters, 'oh they don't pay your fighters enough.' Anderson Silva's the best fighter in the world, he's a young guy, and he's talking about retiring.
> 
> "You know why? Because he's (expletive) rich, that's why. If I was Anderson Silva, I'd retire too."


here


----------



## Green Lantern (Oct 22, 2008)

Affliction won't fold- its got quite a stacked HW division, what with Fedor, Arlovski, Barnett, Sylvia etc. It's also got money from Donald Trump IIRC, so I could foresee it doing quite okay.

Dana is a spin doctor, can't trust what that shiny headed bastard says 

I reckon the winner of Jackson/Silva should vs winner of Machida/Silva for the title shot.

It'd be too soon to give it to Wandy or Rampage IMO, and giving it to Machida (who will likely win) is not a good marketing strategy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 22, 2008)

Affliction might be around past January, but I don't think it will last that long to be honest. All that money, they cancelled an entire event, their roster, while star-studded, is tiny, etc...

Donald Trump aside, I don't see how they can make it.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Oct 22, 2008)

Affliction will fail because they are overpaying their fighters.


----------



## GSP FTW (Oct 23, 2008)

Niko Bellic said:


> Rampage would annihilate Wanderlei Silva



just like he did in their last 2 fights  lol he nearly fell out the ring but he won't this time because there is a cage but that is the devastating effects of the:


----------



## Hellion (Oct 23, 2008)

I don't know otherd opinion of Dana White but I like the man.  When I see him he screams MMA.  I can't help but feel Sorry for Tito he always has to come crawling back to Dana

Also Juni of TUF seems to have a serious inferiority complex.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 23, 2008)

Junie is annoying and got lucky that the person he fought was like 6'3 and no muscle.

Sad thing on what happen to EliteXC. If Affliction doesn't wanna fold either they should pick up some of their fighters.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah he did.  Also am I the only one that thinks the pranks are funny to an extent but then they just are annoying.  I would want to fight if pranks were constantly happening


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 23, 2008)

Niko Bellic said:


> *Junie is annoying and got lucky that the person he fought was like 6'3 and no muscle.*
> 
> *Sad thing on what happen to EliteXC.* If Affliction doesn't wanna fold either they should pick up some of their fighters.



Yeah, I agree. Junie is fucking disrespectful, him spitting on the blackbelt and all. But you gotta admit though, he can definitly fight.

I wouldn't call it "sad". I call it "getting what they deserved.(not the fighters, the owners)". No offense to Kimbo, but he's not legit, and the owners of EliteXC knew that. He actually lost his fight againts James Thompson, and the EliteXC basiclly covered it up(unles the ref was doing a shitty job). Hell, the guy even tapped, for christs sake. And if that wasn't bad enough, the pink haired dude(cant remember his name right now) admitting that EliteXC fixed the fighr between him and Kimbo, was definitly the nail in the coffin.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 24, 2008)

Just watched TUF last night, and it looked like Junie was getting battered in the first round. Then he comes back and lets the guy hit him a bunch of times right on the chin. They both displayed pretty solid chins, or lack of power.

Wasn't too impressed with Junie though. All that talk. Didn't back much of it up.


----------



## Carly (Oct 24, 2008)

Wait EliteXC went down just because they were company-protecting Kimbo?

Back to fighting in parking lots for you, Kimbo.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 24, 2008)

I bet Affliction will try to pick up Kimbo. Kimbo vs Fedor 2009.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 24, 2008)

That wll be their Lesnar/Couture


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 24, 2008)

Kaze said:


> That wll be their Lesnar/Couture



lol


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't see Lesnar/Couture as the most lopsided mismatch in the history of MMA, so I don't understand your reference.


----------



## Gooba (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm still waiting for Kimbo/BJ Penn.

On Sunday I'm gonna try and get a picture for you guys.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 24, 2008)

Urijah Faber vs Kimbo.


----------



## Gooba (Oct 24, 2008)

Miguel Torres vs Kimbo.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 24, 2008)

I can't wait to see Penn vs. GSP.

Also, shame that if Penn beats him, he can't go on to face Silva.


----------



## Gooba (Oct 24, 2008)

Penn v Anderson Silva v GSP v Wanderlei v Rampage v Fedor in a series of 1v1 fights would make my _life_.


----------



## illusion (Oct 25, 2008)

Taichou said:


> I can't wait to see Penn vs. GSP.
> 
> Also, shame that if Penn beats him, he can't go on to face Silva.



Well BJ did move up to fight Machida (at 205) he lost in a close decision, he also fought at 185 and beat Rodrigo Gracie, so I don't see why he couldn't fight Silva at 185.

If I were him though, I wouldn't, if he beats GSP he'll go down as one of the greatest fighters ever and there's plenty of competition in the 155 and 170 division to solidify his legacy. 

Plus Anderson is a big 185 and would have a huge advantage with his weight and size. Anderson would most likely win, not because he's more skilled, because BJ is as talented as anyone in the world, but there's a reason they have weight classes. Although seeing BJ's personality, I wouldn't be suprised if he calls out Anderson (you gotta love that guy).


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 25, 2008)

Didn't Matt Hughes muse about moving up and challenging Silva after he beat Franklin the first time?


----------



## Yammy (Oct 25, 2008)

midbit chat for those who want to talk while watching live.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 26, 2008)

You have to be kidding me!  

Anderson vs Cote was probably gonna go the at least 4 rounds. I could actually see Cote cutting Silva or even winning by knockout according to is strategy. It was just extremly bad luck.

PPV not even worth the $45!


----------



## Yammy (Oct 26, 2008)

wasnt bad luck. silva gave him some leg kicks and then his knee buckled later on.

It's like saying Coleman took shogun down and he just so happen to have broken his arm.


----------



## Immortal Soldier (Oct 26, 2008)

Is it just me or did Anderson play with him?

Think end of SS arc in Bleach. When Aizen played with Ichigo and crew.

Anderson Silva=Aizen

Cote=Ichigo and Renji


----------



## illusion (Oct 26, 2008)

Niko Bellic said:


> You have to be kidding me!
> 
> Anderson vs Cote was probably gonna go the at least 4 rounds. I could actually see Cote cutting Silva or even winning by knockout according to is strategy. It was just extremly bad luck.
> 
> PPV not even worth the $45!



Was I watching a different fight? What made you think Cote could've won? Anderson was toying with him, you could see the difference in their stand up right off the bat. 

Cutting Silva? He's never been cut in his entire career and Cote was the one who got cut. Also what strategy are you talking about, is it the part where Cote doesn't land one flush punch the entire fight? Cause I don't think that was working.

You're right about the PPV not being worth 45 bucks, though, I just completely disagree with you thinking Cote could've actually won.


----------



## cygnus (Oct 26, 2008)

People are complaining on Sherdog about Anderson bullying "smaller" fighters...


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 26, 2008)

illusion said:


> Was I watching a different fight? What made you think Cote could've won? Anderson was toying with him, you could see the difference in their stand up right off the bat.
> 
> Cutting Silva? He's never been cut in his entire career and Cote was the one who got cut. Also what strategy are you talking about, is it the part where Cote doesn't land one flush punch the entire fight? Cause I don't think that was working.
> 
> You're right about the PPV not being worth 45 bucks, though, I just completely disagree with you thinking Cote could've actually won.



His coach seemed to have a good strategy and Silva can't REALLY explode like he wanted to.


----------



## illusion (Oct 26, 2008)

cygnus said:


> People are complaining on Sherdog about Anderson bullying "smaller" fighters...



Sherdog is always gonna hate on something, the fact is Anderson is a really big 185 and he's gonna be bigger then almost everyone he fights (in that weight class).



> His coach seemed to have a good strategy and Silva can't REALLY explode like he wanted to.



That's true, Mark Dellagrotte is one of the best coaches in the game, but I think Silva would've eventually wore down Cote. Plus those leg kicks Anderson was landing were vicious, if he kept landing those for 5 rounds, Cote would've been done.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 26, 2008)

Even if Silva wasn't landing vicious leg kicks, if Cote took any more of those nasty knees or some of those jabs Anderson kept hitting him with, he'd have been done before the 5th round. I've seen some sites already say Anderson looked bored as hell out there and that he was just amusing himself via dancing and mimicing Cote's hand movements during the 2nd round.



> Anderson Silva=Aizen


Don't sully Anderson's awesomeness by comparing him to trash like Aizen.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 26, 2008)

cygnus said:


> People are complaining on Sherdog about Anderson bullying "smaller" fighters...


The whiny, fairweather ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) on Sherdog can and will bitch about anything.

I can't believe they have the balls to compare Silva to Khalib Starnes.

The crowd booing also pissed me off.  How could you boo someone who got hurt in a fight?  

What fight were they all watching?  I saw some very nice and varied kicks, knees in the clinch, flying knees, takedown attempts...


----------



## Immortal Soldier (Oct 26, 2008)

SHerdog is fucking ridiculous. I wish I can slap all of those little kids. Why would you hate Anderson? The guy is skilled like no other, very classy, and exciting as anybody.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 26, 2008)

Taichou said:


> The whiny, fairweather ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) on Sherdog can and will bitch about anything.
> 
> I can't believe they have the balls to compare Silva to Khalib Starnes.
> 
> ...



Yeah majority of people on Sherdog are drunk lol.

But what also pissed me off was the horrible referee for the Clementi +vs Maynard fight. "Lets get the fight going guys". Me and Joe Rogan had the same thoughts..STFU


----------



## Gooba (Oct 26, 2008)

Wow, they should have cut his mike.  I just watched it and he was ridiculous.  If more than 1 second passed since a change in position or a punch he'd goad them on.  The crowd also pissed me off.  That was one of the most active grappling matches I've seen, and they booed the crap out of it.  Why pay to go to one of these if you don't have any respect for the sport?  Go watch boxing.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 27, 2008)

Gooba said:


> Wow, they should have cut his mike.  I just watched it and he was ridiculous.  If more than 1 second passed since a change in position or a punch he'd goad them on.  The crowd also pissed me off.  That was one of the most active grappling matches I've seen, and they booed the crap out of it.  Why pay to go to one of these if you don't have any respect for the sport?  *Go watch boxing.*





My friend thinks that Chuck Liddell would cream Fedor.  Any arguments or evidence how I could smash his arguments?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 27, 2008)

Anderson Silva. 

I barely got to watch most of these fights since my Internet broke down on Saturday. I did catch some of the Sherk/Griffin fight--which was alright. I missed Alves vs Koscheck entirely, but I will have to watcch it, and I did manage to see the main event.

It looked pretty clear to me that Sivla was playing with Cote. Even did the old Cro Cop move of offering him his hand to get back up to his feet.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 27, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> My friend thinks that Chuck Liddell would cream Fedor.  Any arguments or evidence how I could smash his arguments?


Cro Cop > Liddell

Fedor > Cro Cop


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 27, 2008)

Taichou said:


> Cro Cop > Liddell
> 
> Fedor > Cro Cop



That'S what I said to him, but no, "LIDDELL OWNED WANDERLEI, SO HE MUST OWN FEDOR!" Also, "Fedor's fight record is only that good cuz he never participated in UFC."


----------



## Gooba (Oct 27, 2008)

Fedor is unbeatable
∴ Chuck can not beat him 





> That'S what I said to him, but no, "LIDDELL OWNED WANDERLEI, SO HE MUST OWN FEDOR!" Also, "Fedor's fight record is only that good cuz he never participated in UFC."


Cro Cop also beat Wanderlei.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 27, 2008)

I think Anderson could beat if the both went into LHW.


----------



## illusion (Oct 27, 2008)

Niko Bellic said:


> I think Anderson could beat if the both went into LHW.



That would be the fight of the century, believe it or not Anderson is taller and has a longer reach.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 27, 2008)

They could both make LHW. I'd pay with blood and flesh to see that fight.


----------



## Gooba (Oct 27, 2008)

Greatest fight ever.  Stupid weight differences, and leagues.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 28, 2008)

Fedor vs Anderson Silva?


----------



## Gray Wolf (Oct 29, 2008)

Fedor vs Arlovski is an interesting fight.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 29, 2008)

Fedor will smash Arlovski, possibly KO him, and then Sherdog will burst in flames.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 29, 2008)

Gray Wolf said:


> Fedor vs Arlovski is an interesting fight.



Fedor will take him down and GnP.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 30, 2008)

So, what do you guys make of Vinny, better than Nog at jui-jitsu, *last name*?

I think he's quite the douche.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 30, 2008)

I think Vinny could beat Nog in BJJ match but not in a MMA match.

~~

But different story.

While I was watching the TUF something weird happened. Since I watching it in my bed I accidentally feel asleep during the whole fight! Like all I remember when the 2 was doing there entrances and then remember judge raising Vinny's hand. Awkward.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 1, 2008)

Why did I come to this thread before I watched the episode? 

edit: Damn, Jules looked straight up afraid of him.

Wasn't even close.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 1, 2008)

I knew Jules was gonna lose.

Too weak.


----------



## illusion (Nov 1, 2008)

Taichou said:


> Why did I come to this thread before I watched the episode?
> 
> edit: Damn, Jules looked straight up afraid of him.
> 
> Wasn't even close.



Agreed, he felt those leg kicks and his balls fell off. 

I, personally, hate Vinny he talks too much shit. You can't deny the guys talent though, I just think when he gets into a real scrap, he'll fold.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 1, 2008)

I loled at the little drama between him and Nog, though.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 1, 2008)

Nog would've kicked his ass.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 3, 2008)

It was a bit surreal to see that happen. It seems out of character for Nog, and for Vinny to say that shit about such a fucking legend. He should've kicked his ass.


----------



## K-deps (Nov 3, 2008)

Since I'm Brazilian it was weird seeing all those subtitles. Nog was straight pissed though, he wanted nothing to do with Vinny after that.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 4, 2008)

K-deps do you take BJJ?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 4, 2008)

Kang in the UFC. Anyone interested?

I think he may shake things up a little, but Anderson would maul him.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 4, 2008)

Gomi lost.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 4, 2008)

Roll call!

Who here actually trains, and in what?

I do Muay Thai and no-gi grappling/BJJ.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 4, 2008)

I drive by a BJJ gym every week, wishing I would enroll.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 4, 2008)

Taichou said:


> Roll call!
> 
> Who here actually trains, and in what?
> 
> I do Muay Thai and no-gi grappling/BJJ.



I do Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu.

Heres my class website.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Nov 4, 2008)

Jove said:


> Gomi lost.



It was a bull crap decision.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 5, 2008)

Paulo "Fatty" Filho.


----------



## Gooba (Nov 5, 2008)

Uechi-Ryu Karate.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 6, 2008)

TUF was insane.

I lol'd hard at the piss in fruits but the man seed in the sushi was just disgusting . I thought Lawler was gonna win btw and I don't think he didn't get a lucky punch. Lawler has slow reaction and slow punchs.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 6, 2008)

Nover is the Anderson Silva/GSP of the show Dana was talking about. He'll probably win the whole damn thing; at least be in the finals.

I thought the fruit thing was good, too. I would think you could taste the piss though... that's horrible. Still waiting for the shit to hit the folks.

Do people not watch the WEC, or what?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 6, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Do people not watch the WEC, or what?



Faber... 



And, of course:


----------



## illusion (Nov 7, 2008)

Jove said:


> Faber...
> 
> 
> 
> And, of course:



Yea, he tried to end it with a flashy flying elbow and got caught. I think this loss was the best thing for him, he was getting too cocky and thought he was a kickboxer. It's time to get back to basics and what got him that belt in the first place. He's one of the few fighters that are entertaining, while doing ground and pound.

Leonard Garcia is a friggin' beast, I remember his epic fight against Roger Huerta at 155, now that he's at 145 I don't think anyone can stand up with him. He'll probably get a title shot against Brown (knock him out), then set up a fight with Faber.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 7, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I drive by a BJJ gym every week, wishing I would enroll.


What's keeping you?



Niko Bellic said:


> I do Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu.
> 
> Heres my class website.


This is my class website. 

It's still under construction.

And lol, Lloyd Irvin satellite school too?  My gym is a satellite school of a satellite school of Lloyd Irvin.

We do strictly no-gi though.



Niko Bellic said:


> TUF was insane.
> 
> I lol'd hard at the piss in fruits but the man seed in the sushi was just disgusting . I thought Lawler was gonna win btw and I don't think he didn't get a lucky punch. Lawler has slow reaction and slow punchs.





CrazyMoronX said:


> Nover is the Anderson Silva/GSP of the show Dana was talking about. He'll probably win the whole damn thing; at least be in the finals.
> 
> I thought the fruit thing was good, too. I would think you could taste the piss though... that's horrible. Still waiting for the shit to hit the folks.


Nover's my favorite fighter on the show, and I hope he makes it far in the UFC.

This is based completely on the fact that he's from Brooklyn (where I'm from).



CrazyMoronX said:


> Do people not watch the WEC, or what?


I watch(ed) UFC and Pride, when it was still around.


----------



## Green Lantern (Nov 8, 2008)

I wish Imanari would join the WEC so that we could see how his leglocks would fair against the top featherweights.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Nov 8, 2008)

Jove said:


> Faber...
> 
> 
> 
> And, of course:



Faber finally paid for his crazy antics.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 8, 2008)

I hope Vinny wins all also.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 8, 2008)

Fuck Vinny.

Nover and Bader all the way.


----------



## Green Lantern (Nov 10, 2008)

War Efrain! Dude has a nicer record then most of the dudes in the house. A little sloppy in the standup, but pretty good otherwise.


----------



## Gooba (Nov 10, 2008)

Does anyone know who this guy is?



Also, this is amazing, especially since that is Anderson Silva.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 10, 2008)

Gooba said:


> Also, this is amazing, especially since that is Anderson Silva.



And that's why I'll never acknowledge him. Ryo goddamn Chonan beat him with a FLYING GODDAMNED HEEL HOOK! And he got tapped out by Takase as well. 

Like Couture, he can't fight in a ring. And ring > cage.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 10, 2008)

Taichou said:


> What's keeping you?
> 
> This is my class website.
> 
> ...


What's keeping me? $$$$ I assume it's expensive as hell, and I have no extra money as of late. 



Gooba said:


> Does anyone know who this guy is?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, this is amazing, especially since that is Anderson Silva.


 No idea, but that's pretty hilarious. Maybe it was that Sato character.


----------



## illusion (Nov 11, 2008)

Jove said:


> And that's why I'll never acknowledge him. Ryo goddamn Chonan beat him with a FLYING GODDAMNED HEEL HOOK! And he got tapped out by Takase as well.



Wow, so because he lost early in his career, you'll never acknowledge him? You must not acknowledge anyone then. 

I'm not taking away from Chonan, because that was beatiful, but if they met again (which could likely happen with Chonan fighting in the UFC) Anderson would fuck him up.



> Like Couture, he can't fight in a ring. And ring > cage.



MMA started in a cage and it belongs in a cage, this isn't boxing. Ring < Cage.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 11, 2008)

illusion said:


> Wow, so because he lost early in his career, you'll never acknowledge him? You must not acknowledge anyone then.
> 
> 
> 
> MMA started in a cage and it belongs in a cage, this isn't boxing. Ring < Cage.



That was not early in his career. He had been fighting for over 4 years at that point. Even efore he signed with Pride, he was well established when he beat Mach Sakurai. Disgraceful loss.

The cage is garbage. It's exactly the kind of the thing that has catered to casual fans and bloodthirsty idots.


----------



## illusion (Nov 11, 2008)

Jove said:


> That was not early in his career. He had been fighting for over 4 years at that point. Even efore he signed with Pride, he was well established when he beat Mach Sakurai. Disgraceful loss.



That was his 7th fight, out of 27. Like I said, it was early in his career. You're right though, it was a disgraceful loss, but he's improved alot since then.



> The cage is garbage. It's exactly the kind of the thing that has catered to casual fans and bloodthirsty idots.



Just because I think it's gay when fighters go under the rope and the ref has to pull them to the center while in the same position, changing the pace of the fight, doesn't mean I'm a bloodthirsty idiot. The ring is garbage, it's for people who can't let go of PRIDE.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 11, 2008)

illusion said:


> That was his 7th fight, out of 27. Like I said, it was early in his career. You're right though, it was a disgraceful loss, but he's improved alot since then.
> 
> 
> 
> Just because I think it's gay when fighters go under the rope and the ref has to pull them to the center while in the same position, changing the pace of the fight, doesn't mean I'm a bloodthirsty idiot. The ring is garbage, it's for people who can't let go of PRIDE.



Oh, is that any better than a wrestler laying on top of his opponent, inching them to the cage and holding them up against the fence. Because that was a solid 5 years of UFC. The restart rule promotes fair and exciting grappling.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2008)

I would like to see Couture win this weekend.  I never like the freakshows (Kimbo Slice, Brock Lesner, etc)...but it's hard for me to imagine a Couture victory.  Couture is so old and Brock is such a physical specimen.

I'll be at Buffalo Wild Wings hoping for the best though.


----------



## illusion (Nov 11, 2008)

Jove said:


> Oh, is that any better than a wrestler laying on top of his opponent, inching them to the cage and holding them up against the fence. Because that was a solid 5 years of UFC.



That's a hell of alot better then a wrestler laying on top of his opponent and ending up under a rope or falling out of the ring. 



> The restart rule promotes fair and exciting grappling.



The restart doesn't promote fairness and isn't exciting at all, it's stupid.

It's better in the cage, where a guy can use his legs on the fence to get leverage for an armbar or triangle. Unlike the rope where you got idiots (outside of the ring) trying to hit your hands off the ropes or trying to push you back in, that's fucking gay as hell. 

The less the ref is involved in a match, the better.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 13, 2008)

I wouldn't say Brock is a freakshow. He's an extremely athletic monster with wrestling credentials right on the top of the heap. Slice is a street-fighter with no skills. There is a massive difference, and it's a shame to compare the two in any way, shape, or form.

You want freakshows watch old Pride tape. 

I'm not really sure who's gonna win; I can see it go either way and I'm really not rooting for either side. I'm interested in the fight and the outcome of the fight. I just hope that, since they are both dominate wrestlers, we see some standup action. I'm curious as to what Brock looks like in the standup game.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2008)

Well, I meant a different sort of freakshow when I was talking about Lesner.  There is no way this guy hasn't take steroids.


----------



## Gooba (Nov 14, 2008)

So UFC 94 will be BJ Penn vs GSP, which should be _awesome_.  Then if GSP wins apparently he will fight Anderson Silva.





			
				Dana White said:
			
		

> If GSP beats BJ then you’ll see Silva v GSP — possibly at a catch weight. But if Penn beats GSP there’s no way I’d let him move up to 185lbs, no way. He’ll f***ing fight, argue and cry about it but there’s no way – it ain’t gonna happen, I can tell you that right now – it ain’t gonna happen.


2 matches between 3 of the top 4 P4P fighters in the game is making me really excited.  I think I'd like to see that almost as much as Silva vs Silva, or Anderson Silva vs Rampage.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 14, 2008)

Rukia said:


> Well, I meant a different sort of freakshow when I was talking about Lesner. There is no way this guy hasn't take steroids.


Freakshow as in he's a beastly steroid monster I can understand. But, comparing him to slice? Slice is just a streeth thug. He's not even that big.



Gooba said:


> So UFC 94 will be BJ Penn vs GSP, which should be _awesome_. Then if GSP wins apparently he will fight Anderson Silva.2 matches between 3 of the top 4 P4P fighters in the game is making me really excited. I think I'd like to see that almost as much as Silva vs Silva, or Anderson Silva vs Rampage.


 GSP vs Penn II... Tough call, here. I saw the first fight, but I don't remember much of it. I just remember GSP not looking too hot. BJ has looked has looked a lot better recently, GSP a bit more tentative (with exception to Fitch). I'm hoping Penn wins. I don't particularly like the guy, but I do like his ambition. He's ready to fight Anderson Silva, too.

I want to see Silva make a run for the LHW belt, but with Machida in there, we all know he won't. Still, some superfights are possible. I'd like to A. Silva vs Shogun if Shogun gets back to form. Now that'd be a fight.


----------



## Gooba (Nov 14, 2008)

Penn said he wants to hold all UFC belts, that is just crazy but you gotta admit he has heart.

I like them both, but I'm rooting for GSP mainly to see him vs Silva.


*Spoiler*: _Me as Rampage_


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 14, 2008)

That's racist. 

Reminds me of this:


I should dress up as Cro Cop one year. Nobody would get it though, and I don't know if I could stomach walking around in a checkered speedo.  The haircut would be badass though.

I think the fight could go either way. I just think BJ has a better chance no matter where the fight is. He has great standup, even better ground game, etc... The only place he'll face a stumbling block is his cardio and GSP's athleticism and size. 

BJ actually TKO'd Sherk, which is a hell of a feat considering GSP is the only other one to ever do that in over 30 fights, so given the Matt Serra incident, and Fitch rocking him a couple times (at least I saw it that way), I think BJ has a decent chance of getting the better of him on the feet.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 14, 2008)

Gooba said:


> Penn said he wants to hold all UFC belts, that is just crazy but you gotta admit he has heart.
> 
> I like them both, but I'm rooting for GSP mainly to see him vs Silva.
> 
> ...



I hope you drove to that party in a truck with your picture on it.

I believe that a determined BJ Penn is almost unbeatable. On the subject of LHW's, I believe the same about Shogun, but I doubt we'll see that.


----------



## illusion (Nov 14, 2008)

Jove said:


> I hope you drove to that party in a truck with your picture on it.
> 
> I believe that a determined BJ Penn is almost unbeatable. On the subject of LHW's, I believe the same about Shogun, but I doubt we'll see that.



I completely agree, BJ dominated that fight, but gassed out mid way through the second round. With BJ (apparently) serious about his training now, he looks unstoppable.

I wish you could take Nog's work ethic and put it into Shoguns body. The guy has all the talent in the world.


----------



## Gooba (Nov 14, 2008)

Something about me makes me think GSP is going to win, even tho in my head I agree with all your reasoning for BJ.  I don't know, so I'm not going to call either side.  I think this will be a pretty even and awesome fight, especially if BJ comes in at 165 and doesn't have to worry about cutting and gassing.



> I hope you drove to that party in a truck with your picture on it.


I hit a pregnant chick on the way over, just to get into character.

Too soon?

Too soon. 

I did let Wandy knee me in the face a few dozen times though, I think there might be one on camera, I'll check in a bit.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 14, 2008)

Gooba said:


> Something about me makes me think GSP is going to win, even tho in my head I agree with all your reasoning for BJ.  I don't know, so I'm not going to call either side.  I think this will be a pretty even and awesome fight, especially if BJ comes in at 165 and doesn't have to worry about cutting and gassing.
> 
> I hit a pregnant chick on the way over, just to get into character.
> 
> ...



Actually, not far enough. 

It does remind of me of a story Sherwood told long ago about the night before Randleman-Rampage. Basically, Randleman's a roided up numskull, and somehow confused people trashing him on the forums with Sherwood's own idiosyncratic criticism (which, by the way, doesn't exist). So he accosted Jeff in the lobby. Sherwood went to Quinton's room, and Bas Rutten happened to be there. Jeff told them what happened.

Bas went ballistic. He wanted a piece of Randleman right then. He was placated, but as Sherwood simply put it, "You don't want to fight Bas Rutten in a street fight." So we were deprived of a spectacular pre-youtube moment. Rampage, however, is totally placid, gaming the whole time while Bas is going bonkers and Sherwood is trying to desperately calm the situation. Eventually, Rampage just goes, "I''m gunna fuck him up tomorrow."

 Sigh... the salad years of Rampage in Pride, with the Quadros-Bas team doing the announcing and pre-fight interviews.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't know what a salad year is, but it did not make me hungry. I hate salad. But it does remind me of Cro Cop's prank on what's-his-fuck. Good old Pride.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 14, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't know what a salad year is, but it did not make me hungry. I hate salad. But it does remind me of Cro Cop's prank on what's-his-fuck. Good old Pride.



Oh, look at the typical carnivorous, sanguinary MMA fan. 

Salad years is my approximation of "salad days," which is a era of good times, basically. The years when Sherdog's MMA forums were inhabited by a sparse few, people that knew what they were talking about and didn't spam the forums with useless flamebait garbage.

But yeah, Pride... I miss your delicate balance of carnival side-show with elite match-ups.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 14, 2008)

You're right, I only watch cage-fightin' fer the knockouts. Man that ground stuff is boring--buncha nancies dry-humpin' eachother. GET UP 'N FIGHT PUSSIES!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 14, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You're right, I only watch cage-fightin' fer the knockouts. Man that ground stuff is boring--buncha nancies dry-humpin' eachother. GET UP 'N FIGHT PUSSIES!



The ground game's never boring with Quadros on the mic. OHHH! OHHHH!!! WOAH!!!! OUTRAGEOUS!!!!! OHHHH! BAS DID YOU SEE THAT?!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 14, 2008)

I remember some of his crazy analogies. Bas and Quadros are the best eva. THE BEST EVA. Like NYBA, but betta.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 14, 2008)

No one liked the Tito and Starnes action figures I posted? 

Also, why can't we get Bas and Quadros to do the commentary for the UFC?

Goldberg and Rogan aren't nearly as bad as Sherdoggers think, IMO, but Bas and Quadros actually brought excitement to their commentary and didn't repeat themselves like broken records.  

Plus, Bas is brought on the giggles.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 14, 2008)

Taichou said:


> No one liked the Tito and Starnes action figures I posted?
> 
> Also, why can't we get Bas and Quadros to do the commentary for the UFC?
> 
> ...



I actually don't dislike the UFC guys, but they are so repulsively biased, and toadies for the Official UFC Storyline. The first Liddell-Couture fight is one of the most offensive pieces of blatant marketing I;ve seen in sports. The grand entrance, the awestruck commentary by Rogan and Goldberg... thank GOD Couture derailed that train.

Then, of course, R&G just transferred all that onto Couture. 

We need the Fight Professor and Bas, because we need announcers not obsessed with the UFC's favored fighters, but with this:




THE LIVERRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ippy (Nov 14, 2008)

Dammit I miss Bas. 

And Rogan is either blatantly nuthugging or he's getting paid to be biased, because I heard some of his BS in the Rampage/Griffin fight.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 14, 2008)

Biased as they may be, the things Goldie says are hilarious. I wouldn't trade it for the world. pek

Maybe replace Rogaine with Bas for ultimate win.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 14, 2008)

_"His precision is very... precise."_


----------



## Gray Wolf (Nov 14, 2008)

Rukia said:


> Well, I meant a different sort of freakshow when I was talking about Lesner.  There is no way this guy hasn't take steroids.



There is no evidence that he has taking steroids. Brock Lesnar wrestled at heavyweight in highschool and college.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 14, 2008)

I give Brock, and most muscular monsters, the benefit of the doubt. Until proven otherwise I wouldn't accuse him of steroid use. Same goes for Sean Sherk--I believe the guy for some reason.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 14, 2008)

Who here's been reading about all the Mir hate on Sherdog?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 15, 2008)

Nog > Mir.

You can't deny it.


----------



## illusion (Nov 15, 2008)

Gooba said:


> Something about me makes me think GSP is going to win, even tho in my head I agree with all your reasoning for BJ.  I don't know, so I'm not going to call either side.  I think this will be a pretty even and awesome fight, especially if BJ comes in at 165 and doesn't have to worry about cutting and gassing.



You might be right, I can see GSP winning the scorecard with takedowns like their last fight (even though he only had 2) then basically lay on him (cause lets face it, he's not getting past BJ's guard). 

He has to be careful on the ground, though, he almost got caught in a gogoplata at the end of the third last time. If BJ wasn't gasses, I'm almost positive he would've submitted him with it, he had it pretty deep.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 15, 2008)

Niko Bellic said:


> Nog > Mir.
> 
> You can't deny it.





Who in the hell would even suggest that Frank Mir is equal to or greater than Minotauro?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 15, 2008)

Jove said:


> Who in the hell would even suggest that Frank Mir is equal to or greater than Minotauro?



Because Frank Mir is fat.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2008)

UFC 92 has a good card too.  I'm not sure Rampage/Silva will be that good though.  It doesn't seem like anyone named Silva has won a fight in ages.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 15, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I give Brock, and most muscular monsters, the benefit of the doubt. Until proven otherwise I wouldn't accuse him of steroid use. Same goes for Sean Sherk--I believe the guy for some reason.



They said Brock was a big guy with a lean body at like 19 so add his natural genetics with working out like a beast and you get a motherfucking monster like Brock Lesnar. He may have taken something on the road to keep him going but probably not to help give him a better physique. WWE's schedule is a bitch afterall, everyone says you barely make it without some form of "help".


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2008)

Josh Hendricks is a tomato can.  I don't want to ever see him again.


----------



## Killa Cam (Nov 16, 2008)

Hopefully this ends talks about fighting Fedor. I'd rather see Fedor or hell even Nog wipe the floor with Lesnar.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 16, 2008)

I need see the knockout.  Man I wonder if Mir gets a title shot.  He IS the only one to beat Brock


----------



## Gooba (Nov 16, 2008)

Kaze said:


> I need see the knockout.  Man I wonder if Mir gets a title shot.  He IS the only one to beat Brock


He will if he beats Nog.

I still hope Randy gets a shot at Fedor.  It just doesn't seem right for those two not to meet.


----------



## MueTai (Nov 16, 2008)

But Randy just lost...


----------



## Hellion (Nov 16, 2008)

As soon as someone gets a vid of the fight post it here, I want to see it


----------



## Gray Wolf (Nov 16, 2008)

Kaze said:


> As soon as someone gets a vid of the fight post it here, I want to see it



Enjoy.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 16, 2008)

I knew Brock would win. He pulled a Chuck Liddell punch.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 16, 2008)

Fuck.

Lesnar's making MMA look easy. 

So, just to make sure I understand the entire HW landscape.  Winner of Lesnar/Couture faces winner of Mir/Nog.  The winner of that match then goes on to become the undisputed HW champ?


----------



## GSP FTW (Nov 16, 2008)

lol i knew lesnar would win i mean look at the size difference at the weigh ini mean fair enough hes beaten these odds before but he just couldnt overcome these ones

and Nog V Mir is an easy guess because frank mirs strongest point is BJJ and Nog is one of the best BJJs in the world!!

but brock will have to face nog which would be a problem because brocks inexperience got the better of him against mir, and as staed above mir<Nog so that is gonna be a tough fight for brock


----------



## Green Lantern (Nov 16, 2008)

@Hatey- Yup. Pretty much.

Don't worry guys- no one's getting past Nog. 

Nog has never lost a fight, he just runs out of time to win!  (Never KO'd or subbed)

Its so sad that Nog and Fedor had to be fighting in the same era, cause Nog would easily be #1 with his resume if Fedor wasn't around.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 16, 2008)

GSP FTW said:


> lol i knew lesnar would win i mean look at the size difference at the weigh ini mean fair enough hes beaten these odds before but he just couldnt overcome these ones


Doesn't Brock have like 45lbs on Couture?

That's a HUGE difference, no matter who you're fighting.



Green Lantern said:


> @Hatey- Yup. Pretty much.
> 
> Don't worry guys- no one's getting past Nog.
> 
> Nog has never lost a fight, he just runs out of time to win!  (Never KO'd or subbed)


Oh, I have no doubt that Nog is the likely winner against both Mir and Lesnar.

I was just clearing up how the UFC could stop having two HW champs at the same time...



Green Lantern said:


> Its so sad that Nog and Fedor had to be fighting in the same era, cause Nog would easily be #1 with his resume if Fedor wasn't around.


Shit, there's nothing wrong with being the #2 most badass person in the world.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 16, 2008)

While I think Nog should beat Lesnar, I have to think he might want to revise his gameplan some because I don't think he'd be able to take shots standing up like he did with Herring. If he doesn't take Brock to the ground early and often, Lesnar could KO him with a gigantic soupcan to the side of the dome a la Couture. 

I'd like to see Brock vary up his stand-up some more. Throw some leg kicks and body kicks in there every once in a while because I don't think there are many guys who could take too many of those shots and stay standing.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 16, 2008)

I like Lesnar but I don't think he'll walk pass Nog. Noggy can take some punchs and still win the fight. I think Brock will think he can beat Nog with one fantastic punch but no you need to have a strategy.

But if Lesnar faces Mir I think Brock will win by TKO. Brock was extremely close to beating Frank. If that wasn't Brock's 2nd MMA fight Mir would have been TKO'd easily. Also Steve Mazzigati is an horrible referee.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't disagree that Nog can take some shots, but the fact remains that Herring really did catch him and if he was in any sort of decent shape and not completely freaking gassed by that point, he might have finished Nog(yes, I know it's a huge freaking "if").


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't think anyone will ever KO or finish Nog. If Fedor didn't in their first fight, no one will. He got up after Cro-Cop landed a high kick (albeit at the end of the round); Sapp tagged him a few times... he's just the classic unknockoutable.

Speaking of a certain bloated behemoth johnny-come-lately, I can easily see this being Nog-Sapp II.


----------



## Carly (Nov 16, 2008)

If Nog loses i might call shenanigans.

Yes i'm already ruling Mir out.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't know about Nog he seems to recover a lot slower then he used to after getting hit with a big shot. 

The human body can only take so much damage before it shuts down and Nog has taking a lot of damage over the years.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't get one thing. How does a guy like Lesnar who had like 4 matches get a title shot? Hype should have nothing to do with results. He didn't earn his shot, IMO. I'm not a big MMA fan BTW. I just watch on occasion and I would like to know your opinion on that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 17, 2008)

Well that was a nice night of fights, I guess. I didn't get to watch the whole thing though. Maia's win was alright but Quarry was never really that good to begin with. Kenny's win over Stevenson was good though. I had Stevenson on that one. Gonzaga's beating of some guy I never heard of was satisfying.

Lesnar vs Couture was an interesting fight. I think people are giving Couture a little too much credit saying he "almost" slammed Lesnar. What fight were they watching? Crazy Sherdog. Had Couture been fighting Fedor and lost like that they wouldn't try their hardest to say Couture is old and shouldn't be in the ring--they would tout him as a herald of gameplans and analyze how he beat up Gonzaga and Timmy, two huge guys, and would beat Lesnar by virtue of lasting 2 minutes with Fedor.

It's ridiculous.

Give credit where credit is due. Lesnar may have gotten a bit lucky with that last punch, I suppose, but that fight would've ended with his hand raised we can all see that.

Anyways... I don't see Lesnar beating Nog. I just can't see it happening. Nog by armbar. Or anaconda choke; that'd be awesome.

He could take Mir though, I think.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 17, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> I don't get one thing. How does a guy like Lesnar who had like 4 matches get a title shot? Hype should have nothing to do with results. He didn't earn his shot, IMO. I'm not a big MMA fan BTW. I just watch on occasion and I would like to know your opinion on that.


Randy's gotten like 2 or 3 title shots himself after either losing or beating nobodies. It's not like this is something new for the UFC.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 17, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Randy's gotten like 2 or 3 title shots himself after either losing or beating nobodies. It's not like this is something new for the UFC.



You callin' Mike Van Arsdale a nobody?


----------



## Seifer (Nov 18, 2008)

Lesnar snuck in a lucky punch, but Couture didn't do as well as everyone thought he would have. Nog vs Mir will be a great fight, and I believe that Lesnar will lose to either one of them when the time comes. Both fighters have fantastic jiu jitsu, and Lesnar has none. I hope Brock enjoys being champ while he can, because he'll be exposed soon enough.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 18, 2008)

I agree that Nog and Mir would still beat Brock on paper. But if he doesn't want it to go to the ground it won't.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 18, 2008)

I get sick and tired of reading about "lucky" punches.

Lesnar threw a punch with the intentions of hurting Couture.

Couture got hurt.

End of story.


----------



## Seifer (Nov 18, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I agree that Nog and Mir would still beat Brock on paper. But if he doesn't want it to go to the ground it won't.



He seems to enjoy the ground and pound though (although his hammer fists are horrible). So I'm sure in an attempt to dominate them using his wrestling skills, the fight will end up on the ground. But if not, Nog has a better chance than Mir standing up.

And as long as there's fighting, there will be talk of lucky punches, because they exist. Lesnar got one. Of course he had the intention of hurting Couture. That doesn't make the punch any less lucky. Some fat kid on the street throwing wild punches at an opponent has the intentions of hurting whoever he's swinging at as well; if he lands one, it's lucky. Lesnar's punches weren't wild, but I don't think he was aiming at anything specific.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 19, 2008)

Jove said:


> You callin' Mike Van Arsdale a nobody?



:amazed


----------



## illusion (Nov 19, 2008)

Seifer said:


> He seems to enjoy the ground and pound though (although his hammer fists are horrible). So I'm sure in an attempt to dominate them using his wrestling skills, the fight will end up on the ground. But if not, Now has a better chance than Mir standing up.
> 
> And as long as there's fighting, there will be talk of lucky punches, because they exist. Lesnar got one. Of course he had the intention of hurting Couture. That doesn't make the punch any less lucky. Some fat kid on the street throwing wild punches at an opponent has the intentions of hurting whoever he's swinging at as well; if he lands one, it's lucky. Lesnar punches weren't wild, but I don't think he was aiming at anything specific.



What do you mean he wasn't aiming at anything specific? He was aiming for Randy's head and he got it, how's that lucky? The only way'd I agree that it was a lucky shot is if he was just swinging wildly, not even aiming at anything, but as you said that's not what Brock did.

The fact is, Randy fucked up and got caught. If you still think that was a lucky shot, then every one shot KO punch (or kick) is lucky, by your standards.

I've got to agree with Killa Cam though, this just further solidifies Fedor as the greatest fighter of all time (as of now).


----------



## Gray Wolf (Nov 20, 2008)

Fedor lost in combat sambo.


----------



## Killa Cam (Nov 20, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I agree that Nog and Mir would still beat Brock on paper. But if he doesn't want it to go to the ground it won't.



It will definitely go to the ground. Brock will get tired and his instincts are eventually going to kick in. He's going to go to his bread and butter if he is constantly getting hit.

Oh yeah, fuck UFC. How do you cut John Fitch over a video game dispute? The fighters need to form a type of union like other sports.


----------



## Seifer (Nov 20, 2008)

Gray Wolf said:


> Fedor lost in combat sambo.



Big deal. He'd just finished up filming a movie so he hadn't been training as much as usual. As long as he doesn't lose in mma the world won't explode.

It's pretty clear that Brock would get his ass handed to him by Fedor. Fedor is also probably the only heavyweight no one would be able to say "And how will Fedor deal with Brocks huge size?" about. Fedor has absolutely no problem with opponents who are freakishly large. So good luck to Brock if that fight is ever put together. He'll need it big time.

Does anyone here train?


----------



## Gray Wolf (Nov 20, 2008)

Killa Cam said:


> It will definitely go to the ground. Brock will get tired and his instincts are eventually going to kick in. He's going to go to his bread and butter if he is constantly getting hit.
> 
> Oh yeah, fuck UFC. How do you cut John Fitch over a video game dispute? The fighters need to form a type of union like other sports.



It looks like the UFC is going to cut Josh Koscheck and Cain Velasquez as well. They are going to get rid of two of their top welterweights and one of their best heavyweight prospects over a video game contract.


----------



## cygnus (Nov 20, 2008)

Seems like that decision has been reversed. He signed the video game deal so Fitch is back in. Apparently everyone else who was in the UFC at the academy is too.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Nov 20, 2008)

Lorenzo Fertitta cleaned up this mess. It sounds like Dana White was just being a Dick.


----------



## illusion (Nov 20, 2008)

Gray Wolf said:


> Lorenzo Fertitta cleaned up this mess. It sounds like Dana White was just being a Dick.



Damn, Cam was right, they need to have a union since the UFC has (pretty much) a monopoly on the sport.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 21, 2008)

What a fiasco. Crazy UFC. I really wouldn't have minded seeing those guys go, although I would like to see Diego vs Fitch II, along with Koscheck vs Diego III somewhere down the road. Call me crazy, but I like Diego Sanchez. 

Plus, Fitch was on Mythbusters, that gives him a lot of street cred.


----------



## Seifer (Nov 21, 2008)

Blah I hate Sanchez, sorry CrazyMoron haha. I really like Fitch though. 

Has anyone heard the rumors about Anderson Silva vs Chuck Liddell?


----------



## Ippy (Nov 21, 2008)

I have no desire to see Liddell get destroyed at the hands of yet another big black man.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 21, 2008)

A lot of people hate the Dirty Sanchez; it's no surprise. Not many can deny that his fights are exciting as hell though. Right? RIGHT?

As for Chuck vs Anderson, I have heard the rumors, and can see it happening, but I don't care for it either. Kind of dangerous for Silva and it wouldn't really add much to his clout beating an old, broken-down former champ like Liddell.


PS: Sherdog.com is now banned at work!  MY LIFE IS RUINED!!!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 22, 2008)

Taichou said:


> I have no desire to see Liddell get destroyed at the hands of yet another big black man.



 

I think Chuck should really just retire. It would suck if he got into another match and suffered from another beating and just destroying his ogod record.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 23, 2008)

WTF

Couture vs. Liddell IV!?

Blegh.  I'm even less excited for this than I was for A. Silva vs. Liddell.


----------



## Gooba (Nov 23, 2008)

Anderson Silva vs Rampage please.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 23, 2008)

Gooba said:


> Anderson Silva vs Rampage please.



Come on, Goob... we all know Quinton's garbage against Chute Boxe. I'm sure that applies to CB alumni as well.


----------



## Gooba (Nov 23, 2008)

We'll see on Dec 27th now won't we.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 23, 2008)

Gooba said:


> We'll see on Dec 27th now won't we.



Well, that was quick. :repstorm

I'm interested to see how the rivalry translates into the cage. I'm still not convinced Wandy is effective in it, although he's not the same fighter he once was, either.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 23, 2008)

I'd put money on Rampage this time around.

The Wandy supporters (most of them) forget that the last time they fought was four years ago.

Rampage has vastly improved in all aspects of his game, Wandy hasn't looked as impressive as his old Pride days, and their last fight was very competitive up until Rampage gassed, which then led to the destruction due to knees.


----------



## Gooba (Nov 23, 2008)

As a Rampage fan I had been dreading this matchup, since I wanted Rampage to keep the belt forever, and thought Wandy was the only real risk of losing it.  Now that he doesn't even have that I dread it more because I want him to get a rematch asap and losing to Wandy would screw that over.  I still think Rampage will win, but I am worried.

It should have been Rashad vs Rampage, then the next gets a title shot.  I really think Rampage and Wandy are #1 and #2 in LHW right now, even if Hendo and Anderson Silva counted.  It just seems so dumb to me that the fight for the title is between two people I don't consider top 5 while the top 2 are fighting a 3 rounder.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 23, 2008)

What?

He's 1-3 in the last two years, Evans is undefeated, and Griffin holds the title.

Silva is in no way, shape, or form #2 @ LHW.


----------



## Gooba (Nov 23, 2008)

> What?
> 
> He's 1-3 in the last two years, Evans is undefeated, and Griffin holds the title.
> 
> Silva is in no way, shape, or form #2 @ LHW.


He might not be by ranking, but I think he is the 2nd best lhw in terms of actual fighting.  Evans is undefeated over nobodies and a has been.  I'd bet money that Wanderlei would win over Evans or Forrest or anyone but Rampage, and I think Rampage would win over anyone with Wandy being the biggest risk.  That is why I say #1 and #2.


----------



## MueTai (Nov 24, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> PS: Sherdog.com is now banned at work!  MY LIFE IS RUINED!!!





Way better than Sherdog anyways imho.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 24, 2008)

Gooba said:


> He might not be by ranking, but I think he is the 2nd best lhw in terms of actual fighting.  Evans is undefeated over nobodies and a has been.  I'd bet money that Wanderlei would win over Evans or Forrest or anyone but Rampage, and I think Rampage would win over anyone with Wandy being the biggest risk.  That is why I say #1 and #2.


This makes little sense.

We can love the guy for always putting on a good show, but let's be real here.

"in terms of actual fighting" he may be the most _entertaining_, but to say he's the best?  Based on what?  When he fights top competition, at least recently, he loses.

Every single top fighter had to fight wave after wave of relative "nobodies" in order to eventually take on the best.  Evans is no different.  And that "has been" is the same guy who beat Wanderlei.


----------



## Gooba (Nov 24, 2008)

> This makes little sense.
> 
> We can love the guy for always putting on a good show, but let's be real here.
> 
> "in terms of actual fighting" he may be the most entertaining, but to say he's the best? Based on what? When he fights top competition, at least recently, he loses.


Cro Cop was over his weight, and something just seemed abnormal about the Liddell fight.  I'm pretty sure if they had a rematch Wandy would win, the same way I think Rampage would beat Forrest in a rematch.  From what I see when Wanderlei fights I am far more impressed than Forrest, Machida, Liddell, Evans, or anyone else.  He did crush Jardine who beat both Chuck and Forrest, and he demolished Rampage twice.  I consider Hendo a MW so that is why I didn't include him.



> Every single top fighter had to fight wave after wave of relative "nobodies" in order to eventually take on the best. Evans is no different. And that "has been" is the same guy who beat Wanderlei.


I am not saying he is bad for only beating nobodies, just that in a division with as many big names as lhw has he should have to beat some of them before a title shot.  Taking out 20 people not in the top 10 doesn't mean you are #2.  I mean, how can you criticize Wandy for losing to top competition, but not criticize Evans for not even taking them on?  It isn't even like he controlled the Liddell fight, he was losing every moment of that fight until the last .1 seconds when Chuck's KO punch landed an inch off target.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 24, 2008)

Gooba said:


> Cro Cop was over his weight, and something just seemed abnormal about the Liddell fight.  I'm pretty sure if they had a rematch Wandy would win, the same way I think Rampage would beat Forrest in a rematch. * From what I see when Wanderlei fights I am far more impressed than* Forrest, *Machida*, Liddell, Evans, or anyone else.  He did crush Jardine who beat both Chuck and Forrest, and he demolished Rampage twice.  I consider Hendo a MW so that is why I didn't include him.



Machida's unbeatable.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Nov 24, 2008)

Rashad Evans gets no credit he trains at a good camp and he beats people no one thinks he can beat.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 24, 2008)

Gooba said:


> Cro Cop was over his weight, and something just seemed abnormal about the Liddell fight.


Wandy was still game, and still lost.

And the only abnormal thing about the Liddell fight was that neither of the two were KOed.



Gooba said:


> From what I see when Wanderlei fights I am far more impressed than Forrest, Machida, Liddell, Evans, or anyone else.


I can tell you why he _seems_ more impressive... because he's more *entertaining*.

He's always pushing the pace, aggressive, and dynamic.

This does not equal "better"...



Gooba said:


> and he demolished Rampage twice.


The latest fight between the two was *four years ago*, where it was Rampage's gas tank that gave Silva the opportunity to go ahead in what was previously a fight where Rampage was up in points.



Gooba said:


> Taking out 20 people not in the top 10 doesn't mean you are #2.


Where did I say that Evans is #2?



Gooba said:


> I mean, how can you criticize Wandy for losing to top competition, but not criticize Evans for not even taking them on?


This makes no sense, considering Evans recently fought Bisping, an up and comer with a long list of (T)KO wins, arguably the GOAT @ LHW, and is slated to fight Griffin next.

So... another up and comer, to the GOAT, to the current title holder.



Gooba said:


> It isn't even like he controlled the Liddell fight, he was losing every moment of that fight until the last .1 seconds when Chuck's KO punch landed an inch off target.


He wasn't losing.

It was a competitive fight throughout, with plenty of exchanges, especially the second round.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 24, 2008)

Taichou said:


> The latest fight between the two was *four years ago*, where it was Rampage's gas tank that gave Silva the opportunity.



That, and a lax attitude of both Brazil and Pride towards certain... _provisions_ that would make sure Wanderlei's tank never hit E.


----------



## GSP FTW (Nov 26, 2008)

Can't wait till he gets kneed the f*** out again but this time he will have no ropes to fall out of and will get mashed up against the cage

Rampage has a poor defense when it comes to the clinch Rua proved this and so did Wanderlei (twice) so unless he works on his defense with the clinch he might get through but also i dont think rampage could knock wanderlei out because as we saw against chuck liddel wanderlei can take quite a beating and not go down 

but anyway talk is cheap we will see on december 27th


----------



## Gooba (Nov 26, 2008)

Hatey, I think we are going about this the wrong way.  I think Wandy can beat more LHW fighters than anyone besides Rampage.  Who do you think could beat more, considering Hendo as a MW?  I mean obviously Wandy isn't perfect or anything, but I don't see many better.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 26, 2008)

Wandpage III is an interesting fight; I think Rampage can take it this time. Wandy hasn't really improved as far as I can tell and Rampage has. I'm sure his camp is focusing on the clinch game--they'd be retarded not to. That said, I don't think Rampage will be able to KO or TKO Wanderlei. He lacks the power of Mirko's meaty thighs and Wandy isn't that easy to take out.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 27, 2008)

Am I the only one that wants the UFC HW to bring in some fresh talent?

Maybe another TUF with HWs?

Alistair Overeem plz?





Jove said:


> That, and a lax attitude of both Brazil and Pride towards certain... _provisions_ that would make sure Wanderlei's tank never hit E.


I'm not touching this, lol.



GSP FTW said:


> Can't wait till he gets kneed the f*** out again but this time he will have no ropes to fall out of and will get mashed up against the cage
> 
> Rampage has a poor defense when it comes to the clinch Rua proved this and so did Wanderlei (twice) so unless he works on his defense with the clinch he might get through but also i dont think rampage could knock wanderlei out because as we saw against chuck liddel wanderlei can take quite a beating and not go down
> 
> but anyway talk is cheap we will see on december 27th


I say Rampage has a good shot because:
a. Last fight was four years ago.  Rampage has greatly improved while Wanderlei looks basically the same.  
b. At Wolfslair, Page should likely be working on something other than his boxing and wrestling, finally.  Hopefully, his clinch game has came up a bit.
c. Rampage's wrestling and brute strength can turn this into a brutal GnP fight, where Page has the clear advantage.
d. Silva's BJJ, his major advantage over Rampage, hasn't been used in an MMA fight for almost a decade.
e. Even if Silva tries for a sub, which is almost never, he's facing one of the best sub defenders in MMA.  Just ask Arona. 

In the end, I'm just happy to see these two fight, because we *know* it's gonna be a show.



Gooba said:


> Hatey, I think we are going about this the wrong way.  I think Wandy can beat more LHW fighters than anyone besides Rampage.  Who do you think could beat more, considering Hendo as a MW?  I mean obviously Wandy isn't perfect or anything, but I don't see many better.


If this is what you were talking about with your "Wandy #2" insinuation, all I have to say is that _anyone can beat anyone_, especially in a division as stacked as LHW.


----------



## Green Lantern (Dec 2, 2008)

The MMAthematician said:


> Am I the only one that wants the UFC HW to bring in some fresh talent?
> 
> Maybe another TUF with HWs?


I agree with this, but I don't think TUF is the answer. I reckon an agreement with Affliction would be the best thing for the fans.



The MMAthematician said:


> I say Rampage has a good shot because:
> a. Last fight was four years ago.  Rampage has greatly improved while Wanderlei looks basically the same.
> b. At Wolfslair, Page should likely be working on something other than his boxing and wrestling, finally.  Hopefully, his clinch game has came up a bit.
> c. Rampage's wrestling and brute strength can turn this into a brutal GnP fight, where Page has the clear advantage.
> ...


1. This past year Wandy joined Xtreme Couture and added in conditioning training by Rafael whatever his lastname is. I wouldn't say that Wandy stayed the same.

2. Ironically, I'm sure Wandy has been working his boxing and wrestling at Xtreme Couture. 

3. Good point, especially now that they're in a cage, its gonna be easier for Page.

4. Riding bicycle etc.

5. Who needs subs when you got knees- worked for him the first two times 



The MMAthematician said:


> In the end, I'm just happy to see these two fight, because we *know* it's gonna be a show.
> 
> If this is what you were talking about with your "Wandy #2" insinuation, all I have to say is that _anyone can beat anyone_, especially in a division as stacked as LHW.



Strongly agree on both points!

LHW is the most dynamic division at the moment!


----------



## Gooba (Dec 3, 2008)

Anyone know the biggest weight difference ever overcome?  I just saw Royce Gracie vs Akebono which has to be close, 500 vs 176.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Dec 3, 2008)

Keith Hackney VS Emmanuel Yarborough. I think Keith was 200 lbs and Emmanuel was 600 lbs.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 3, 2008)

I feel so bad for Junie.  What happened in his life to fuck up his head ike that.  I have never seen a persons attitude change so rapidly like that.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 4, 2008)

God, if it wasn't for the WEC show, this would be a rather blah night of MMA.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 4, 2008)

I didn't get to watch WEC because this shitty sattelite shit doesn't get that channel. What a piece of shit. 

I did, however, see TUF. If I were a gambling man I would take Vinny ALL DAY. Bader will take him down and get his ass subbed pretty quickly. Nover is obviously going to dismantle no-name.

As for Junie... I liked him at first because of the crazy shit he said; then he just got old and boring. He isn't that good, or maybe he really was just "out of shape". Good riddance.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 4, 2008)

If Bader's got no cage to grab when fighting Vinny, he'll be royally fucked.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 5, 2008)

Nover has Efrain outclassed in all areas except for maybe wrestling, I don't think there's a doubt that Nover will take the fight. Vinny however couldn't have asked for a better matchup then Bader. 

Can't wait/hope to see Nog sub Mir. Mir came across as such an arrogant guy imo while Nog seemed like a pretty standup dude.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 5, 2008)

All the hype has been about Nover, but Efrain isn't exactly a chump.





Green Lantern said:


> I agree with this, but I don't think TUF is the answer. I reckon an agreement with Affliction would be the best thing for the fans.


Never gonna happen.



Green Lantern said:


> 1. This past year Wandy joined Xtreme Couture and added in conditioning training by Rafael whatever his lastname is. I wouldn't say that Wandy stayed the same.
> 
> 2. Ironically, I'm sure Wandy has been working his boxing and wrestling at Xtreme Couture.
> 
> ...


We shall see...


----------



## Gooba (Dec 5, 2008)

"Fighting Fedor" is such a good idea.  Personally I'd rather win AIDS but that's just me.  I would love to see Randy grow a mustache and try and sneak in under a fake name.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 5, 2008)

I think Fighting Fedor is a good idea for a retired MMA fighter who doesn't have anything left to do.

For Fedor, it makes no sense, unless the participants on the show are all top HWs like Joshn Barnett. 

Likewise giving the TUF winners a title shot was ridiculous, although at least they were on the COMEBACK and were veterans of the UFC. Shit, the winner actually won the title.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 5, 2008)

Free money is always nice and I bet he enjoys subbing people in under a minute.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 5, 2008)

True. I'm sure the betting lines are packed when there is a Fedor fight. I wonder if they have a figure on how much money bookies and gambling sites have lost on him?


----------



## Gooba (Dec 6, 2008)

I just saw TUF Episode 12.  "Don't fight him off, beat him off." -Dana.  I actually completely agree with why he left Junie in.  It was a whole lot worse to let him get beat in front of everybody.

I bet they give Fedor 1:100 odds, so they might not lose _too _much.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 6, 2008)

I love Vinny so much. I hope he wins the whole thing.

But hes fighting Bader right?

EDIT:  
My predictions

Phillipe Nover vs Efrain Escudero: Nover by TKO. Efrain has a chance if he gets him to the ground. But Nover has some good BJJ too.

*Ryan Bader Vs. Vinicius Magalhaes*: Vinny by whatever. I think Bader just won because of his strength. Just laying on Vinny won't do anything, just leaves you open for a submission.

*Junie Browning Vs. Dave Kaplan*: Not sure by I guess Junie by decision. Kaplan hesitates too muchwhen he fights
*
Krzysztof Soszynski Vs. Shane Primm* : Lol what? Krzysztof by TKO/Submission/ Ass rape.
*
Eliot Marshall Vs. Jules Bruchez:* Eliot wins by whatever. Jules didn't really show much in his fight.

*Kyle Kingsbury Vs. Tom Lawlor* : Kyle wins by decision. I think Kyle is a good fight but just unlucky that he got matched with Krzysztof.

S*hane Nelson Vs. George Roop:* ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) fight. Don't care. Roop by decision


*Rolando Delgado Vs. John Polakowski:* Idc what people think about his BJJ but Roli by submission.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 6, 2008)

Bader's in trouble if it goes to the ground.

He should use his wrestling to avoid guard jumps and takedowns, and keep it standing.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 6, 2008)

I think Vinny could take him standing up. Since he'll be working on it.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 6, 2008)

Eh, his kickboxing hasn't looked too fluid, crisp or comfortable at all.

Bader has the clear advantage standing up, IMO.


----------



## illusion (Dec 6, 2008)

The MMAthematician said:


> Eh, his kickboxing hasn't looked too fluid, crisp or comfortable at all.
> 
> Bader has the clear advantage standing up, IMO.



They both aren't impressive standing, the difference is Vinny's leg kicks, which were pretty brutal. 

He can throw them at will, knowing that if Bader grabs his leg and takes him down, it's over, that's a huge advantage.


----------



## GSP FTW (Dec 7, 2008)

I think that Nover will beat efrain 

If Badar's submission defense is strong then i feel Badar will win because i think his stand up is stronger than Nover's but if he goes down i don't know how nova is in MMA style BJJ is so it could go either way


----------



## Ippy (Dec 7, 2008)

illusion said:


> They both aren't impressive standing, the difference is Vinny's leg kicks, which were pretty brutal.
> 
> He can throw them at will, knowing that if Bader grabs his leg and takes him down, it's over, that's a huge advantage.


Not necessarily.

In Bader's TUF audition, I saw him pull off a Rampagesque sub defense.  Not to mention, he's also ended almost all of his fights by KO, so he's got some power and skill on his feet.



GSP FTW said:


> I think that Nover will beat efrain


It's a toss up.

Efrain's wrestling and subs are no joke.  If he can get it to the ground in time, he has a clear shot at winning.

There's a lot of hype around Nover (BK!), but we can't write off Efrain.



GSP FTW said:


> If Badar's submission defense is strong then i feel Badar will win because i think his stand up is stronger than Nover's but if he goes down i don't know how nova is in MMA style BJJ is so it could go either way


I'm confused.


----------



## Green Lantern (Dec 7, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Nover is obviously going to dismantle no-name.





StrawHat4Life said:


> Nover has Efrain outclassed in all areas except for maybe wrestling, I don't think there's a doubt that Nover will take the fight.




I'm rooting for Efrain- I don't know why you guys are buying into the TUF hype machine so hard.

Nover is 5-0 and 1 draw, with 3 subs and a KO, and had the easy path, beating on two cans in Dave Kaplan and George Roop.

I reckon the toughest opposition he fought on the show was Joe Duarte in the prelims, and so whilst he is good, I think he is being made to look even better by the low quality of his opposition.

Efrain on the other hand is 10-0, with 9 subs, and had a tougher road in the house IMO, and so whilst he may have won in slightly less spectacular fashions, he is definitely at least equal to Nover.

Its all just brilliant editing by the TUF production crew which has made it all seem like what it is.


----------



## illusion (Dec 7, 2008)

The MMAthematician said:


> Not necessarily.
> 
> In Bader's TUF audition, I saw him pull off a Rampagesque sub defense.  Not to mention, he's also ended almost all of his fights by KO, so he's got some power and skill on his feet.



I also watched his audition and there's no way the guy he was fighting had the BJJ skills that Vinny has. Vinny is in another league on the ground, he's a world champion. It's like compairing BJ Penn to Junie, in terms of BJJ.

Bader's got 3 KO's out of 7 fights which, like you said, isn't bad at all (it was against suspect competition though). I'm not saying he can't knock Vinny out, I'm just saying out of the 3 fights we've seen him in, his standup didn't look that impressive.

That being said, I don't like Vinny at all and I hope he does get KO'd. =)


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 8, 2008)

I just see the difference maker between Nover and Efrain being Nover's punching power, even Nog told Nover that he was the hardest striker among the Lightweights. Does Nover blow away Efrain in every area? Probably not but I just don't see what Efrain does that Nover can't do as well if not better, besides maybe takedown ability. 

Dana's been hyping up Nover like crazy and its obvious he wants Nover to be for the Filipino market what Bisping is for the UK but there's gotta some truth to that hype.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 8, 2008)

He's the toughest nurse on the planet though! :amazed

I just think Nover has skills. Regardless of the hype mahcine. We'll see I guess. We'll see.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 9, 2008)

Nover has great accuracy when and knows what hes doing.The scary thing is, he has some nasty BJJ too


----------



## Ippy (Dec 9, 2008)

Nover recently got his black belt in BJJ.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 9, 2008)

The MMAthematician said:


> Nover recently got his black belt in BJJ.


 
this


----------



## Gooba (Dec 10, 2008)

So I recently learned Fedor came in 3rd at the Sambo championships this year, losing in the semis to the guy who won.  I looked into it and found this:


> Ivanov apparently used the experience to formulate a winning gameplan for their second encounter. Emelianenko was dominated from the outset and was in danger of losing 8-1 until the Russian scored a knockdown in the final minute of competition to add four points to his total.


He knocked the guy out, and that still is a loss, pfft, I'm counting that with the cut from the illegal elbow.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 10, 2008)

He knocked the guy out? 

That is pretty bogus, but at least it doesn't go against his MMA career. Still undefeated in my books.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 10, 2008)

"knock_down_", not a "knock_out_".


----------



## Gooba (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm illiterate.  Although if it was allowed I'm pretty sure he would have been able to sub the guy.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh yeah!

Where are the ppl who dare to call Koscheck "boring" at?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 10, 2008)

God, Kos just MURDERED Yoshida with that punch.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 10, 2008)

Koscheck destroyed Yoshida with just two punches, well he had him KO'd with just the first lol. Some nice finish's in the UFC event, Ben Saunders absolutely murdered that guy with his clinch, and Swick finally lived up to his moniker again.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 11, 2008)

I only saw the last 3 aired fights so far. Saunders was impressive, but still a fruit.

Kos impressed me though. I wonder if he really is leaving the UFC and, if so, where he is going...


----------



## Hellion (Dec 11, 2008)

Have you guys seen the Nasty break that Corey Hill had last night 

I loved the fights last night. That Koscheck KO was one of the best I have seen, in a long time.  And the way that Saunders worked the clinch was just brutal.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 11, 2008)

I saw that break, it is on the main page of UFC.com.  I also saw a picture of it at a better angle, and just a warning, it is pretty disgusting.So horrible.  He needs to work on his conditioning and beef up a bit.  6'4" and 155?  That is crazy.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 11, 2008)

Gooba said:


> I saw that break, it is on the main page of UFC.com.  I also saw a picture of it at a better angle, and just a warning, it is pretty disgusting.So horrible.  He needs to work on his conditioning and beef up a bit.  6'4" and 155?  That is crazy.



It doesn't even look real but it is. 

Maybe he should move up in weight.


----------



## MueTai (Dec 11, 2008)

Yeah that leg break was horrible, snapped like a twig.

I hope Yoshida is ok lol, he never got up after Kos KTFO'd him with those 2 punches right to his jaw.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 11, 2008)

You know I have heard people bitch about Joe Rogan, but honestly the way that he reacted to the break made me respect him more.  You could tell that he was genuinely concerned for him.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 11, 2008)

Fuckin Koscheck raped Yoshida SIDE WAYS omg


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 11, 2008)

Haven't see the Hill leg break yet--have to wait until I get home. Damn work filters. 

Anyone hear the Cro Cop vs Hong Man Choi rumor? I hope Mirko KO's him, but I don't know...


----------



## Hellion (Dec 11, 2008)

Well the vid is on UFC, and TMZ, what kind of filters are they


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 11, 2008)

Just blocked sites. UFC.com: BLOCKED MMAWeekly: BLOCKED TMZ? haven't checked that... oh, there it is! 



OMFG. That was brutal.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Dec 11, 2008)

There where a lot of injuries last night.

Zapatero (Spain President): ''Even my town team has a better defense than Real Madrid''


----------



## Hellion (Dec 11, 2008)

I know.  Even his opponent didn't know what was going on till he looked over and saw coreys leg

EDIT: That Hassan dude is an idiot. That, I am a man I didn't tap, mentality probably screwed him up for the next 16 months


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 11, 2008)

How did his leg get like that?! Is he taking steroids or something?!


----------



## Ippy (Dec 11, 2008)

I loled at the half of Sherdog who kept crying about how "even tho this is a free show, they couldn't give the troops better matches?".

There ended up being some of the most brutal stoppages in UFC history last night...


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 12, 2008)

Corey Hill 

This is why a 6'4 fah shouldn't be in the lightweights. What an idiot.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 12, 2008)

Where the Mir haters at?

[YOUTUBE]Mmu8AQOmh_Q[/YOUTUBE]

I'm not a Mir fan by any stretch of the imagination, but that interview is spot on.  It's as if people don't understand that they were in a fucking reality show, with heavy editing, and controlled by producers...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 12, 2008)

I got done watching the card the other night. It was actually pretty good. Sherdog will just never be satisfied with the UFC.

They could have all super-stars; a card with a title fight in every division, nothing but #1 contender fights in the undercard, and a tournament of every top 10 heavyweight in the world, including Fedor, and they would still complain.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 14, 2008)

Bader was impressive, I certainly didn't expect him to win in such a devastating fashion. 

Nover got taken down at will. I really thought that he would outclass Efrain but Efrain totally neutralized Nover's standup and dictated the pace. Though I still think that Nover has more potential.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 14, 2008)

lol @ the butthurt Nover huggers on Sherdog

I said time and time again to not count Efrain out, but did any of them listen?

Efrain took him down at will, brought down huge bombs from standing when Nover was on the ground, and did good escaping from the few subs Nover attempted.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 14, 2008)

I've given up the predicting game... Randy, Rampage, Vinny, Nover, Wandy vs Chuck, Chuck vs Rashad.  The last time I was right was... Fedor vs Sylvia but that doesn't count.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 14, 2008)

Gooba said:


> I've given up the predicting game... Randy, Rampage, Vinny, Nover, Wandy vs Chuck, Chuck vs Rashad.  The last time I was right was... Fedor vs Sylvia but that doesn't count.



 poor Gooba if it makes you feel better I was also wrong on the Vinny, and Rampage choice ...... but right on all the other one


----------



## MueTai (Dec 14, 2008)

I really didn't expect Efrain to control the fight like that, Nover needs to work on that take down defense but it was an exciting fight anyways.  Both of them have bright futures in the sport imo.

Bader's punches were very nice but at the same time I think Vinny gave up a little too soon.

Anthony Johnson... KTFO of the night and redemption, 'nuff said.


----------



## Green Lantern (Dec 14, 2008)

My MMAth is awesome.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 14, 2008)

The hype machines were working double time with Nover and Vinny.  

Watching Efrain manhandle Nover was like seeing GSP and Anderson Silva at once, according to prefight White and Goldie hype.

And you would have thought no one on Sherdog has ever seen jits before, with the way they were talking about Vinny as if he already had the LHW belt.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 15, 2008)

I was pretty certain Vinny and Nover would take it, too. I think Vinny would take a rematch. 

As for Nover, well, he has potential. Efrain impressed me though. He was busy the whole time, really brought it to Nover. I don't think Nover was expecting such tenacity.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 15, 2008)

It wasn't so much the Vinny hype that convinced me, I just figured someone who seems to favor lay and pray would lose to an expert at BJJ.  If he actually used the strategy he had been on the show I'd be fairly sure he would have gotten subbed.  Kudos to him for working his standup game enough to finish it there, I am looking forward to seeing more of all 4 of the finalists, as well as Chris and Junie.  I hate that guy(J), but his fight was pretty entertaining.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 15, 2008)

I don't think there was much hype for Vinny either; it was just pretty stacked in his favor on paper. Bader takes him down gets submitted. 

Yeah, I want to see more of these guys, too. Maybe a matchup between Vinny and some of the top BJJ guys in a while would be fun. I also want to see if Junie and Nover can live up to the hype.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 15, 2008)

Nover should really think about training with some higher tier camps. Not a knock to his current camp but it seems to me that he would benefit from training with some higher level guys, especially wrestlers. Junie went over to Xtreme Couture and you can already see a marked improvement in his skills.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 15, 2008)

Gooba said:


> I just figured someone who seems to favor lay and pray would lose to an expert at BJJ.


Bader doesn't LnP at all.

That one fight you saw against Elliot was an anomaly.  Bader even said as much.

Keep in mind that the majority of his pre-TUF wins were by KO, and each fight he's had since joining the house have been won by KO... all except for against Marshall.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 15, 2008)

I'd like to see Vinny train heavily in standup. He has some powerful kicks, and I like powerful kicks. Too bad he's a baby about getting punched in the face.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 16, 2008)

Lol Vinny and Nover


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 16, 2008)

Lol indeed, my friend. Lol indeed. 

Just another week away until the ultimate card in the ultimate history of ultimate fighting. It's gonna be ULTIMATE!!! 

It could only get more ultimater with the addition of Cro Cop vs Fedor II.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 16, 2008)

Current Cro Cop? Nah.

Pre-Crisis Cro Cop? Yeah.

A HW matchup I want to see is Overeem vs. Fedor for #1 contender for the UFC HW belt, with the winner to fight Nogueira.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 16, 2008)

Pre-Crisis Cro Cop circa 2006 GP. I think he would've beaten Fedor that night.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 16, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Nover should really think about training with some higher tier camps. Not a knock to his current camp but it seems to me that he would benefit from training with some higher level guys, especially wrestlers. Junie went over to Xtreme Couture and you can already see a marked improvement in his skills.


You wouldn't think that if you were over at the Sherdog forums. God, they're like Kathy Bates in the Waterboy before the hospital scene. "Junie Browning is the DEVIL!!!1!1!1111!!!!" 

Onto the next PPV, I just can't fucking wait for Big Nog to shut Mir's mouth for good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 16, 2008)

It should be interesting to see what happens next week. If Nog wins we'll see if Brock can KO him. If Mir wins well see if Brock can KO him.

If Nog wins, we'll also see if Nog can KO Brock. 

If Mir wins, then Sherdog will make 100,000,000 excuses as to why Nog lost, and how horribly bad he would decimate Mir in his PRIME or under PRIDE rules/judging.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm the biggest "anyone can beat anyone" proponent I know, and I still have a hard time seeing Mir beating Nog.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 16, 2008)

Lucky punch w/premature stoppage?


----------



## Ippy (Dec 16, 2008)

There are no such things as "lucky" punches.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 16, 2008)

If you're punching at his liver and he ducks down and it lands on his jaw, thats not lucky? 

I suppose it would also be counted as mentally retarded by the ducker.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 16, 2008)

Eh, I mean the typical Sherdog "____ got lucky with that punch", when fighter A hit fighter B with a punch, that was clearly aimed at the head, and happened to KO them.

That's not luck.  That's doing exactly what you set out to do.

Also, lol...





> why does lidell grab women's asses?
> 
> 
> because to grab there tits he would have to have his hands up.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 16, 2008)

Ah, yes, I am familiar with the overuse of terms on that whimsical forum. I have a username on there; try to guess who I am! 

It's kind of like saying Gonzaga got lucky with his RHK against Mirko. As much as I hate to admit it, he won fair and square.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 16, 2008)

I have like 5 accounts there.

My favorite, and the only one that I managed to get past white belt, is .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 16, 2008)

Five? Donny? 

I have but only one.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 16, 2008)

You train with Team Punishment?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh, I wish! I just put random things on my profile. Right now I train with Team Remote Control and cross train with Team Couch.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 17, 2008)

is officially the greatest comedian to walk the face of the Earth.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 18, 2008)

Dave Chappelle trains with Xtrem Couture and ATT?


----------



## Gooba (Dec 18, 2008)

That is pretty awesome.  I would love to see him vs Rogan.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 18, 2008)

I'd love to see Rogan vs anyone, just to see how good he really is. I know he trains in a lot of things but talk is cheap.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 18, 2008)

Apparently he was pretty good at TKD back in the day, not that it means anything about actual fighting ability.





			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Rogan earned a black belt in Tae Kwon Do at 15 after just two years of training from the J.H.Kim Tae Kwon Do Instiute in Boston, MA. From here he won four state Tae Kwon Do championships. At 19 he won the US Open Tae Kwon Do Championship, and later as a lightweight champion went on to beat both the middle and heavyweight title-holders to obtain the Grand Championship.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 18, 2008)

I thought I heard about that. I was certain he was some TKD blackbelt and such. It's funny because he was talking about how uneffective the kicks are the other night.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 18, 2008)

Too bad they couldn't put together a fight between Rogan and Wesley Snipes back in the day.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 19, 2008)

Rogan by triangle choke 1st round.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 22, 2008)

I can't wait for Wandy vs Rampage.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 22, 2008)

While it should be a good fight, I really don't want to see either fighter lose.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 22, 2008)

Kicks are pretty under-utilized in MMA. They are becoming more common, of course, but I do think thigs like front kicks or push kicks are not used to a good degree. There are exceptions, of course.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 23, 2008)

Best single round in MMA?  At least for the ground game.


----------



## Killa Cam (Dec 26, 2008)

This is why I love Japan. Can't wait for this match.


----------



## MueTai (Dec 27, 2008)

_Former UFC and EliteXC heavyweight contender Justin Eilers was shot to death earlier today in Canyon County, Idaho, in what is being reported as a domestic disturbance turned deadly.

James Robert Malec, believed to be the boyfriend of Eilers mother, was arrested and charged with second degree murder after allegedly shooting Eilers once in the chest in front of a group of relatives after the two were engaged in an altercation.

Paramedics were called to the scene but were unsuccessful in their attempts to stabilize him.

Eilers (19-7-1) was probably most known among casual fans for his three straight losses over a year’s span in the UFC. From February 2005 to February 2006 he dropped three fights — each by first round technical knockout — to Paul Buentello, Andrei Arlovski and Brandon Vera, respectively.

However, Eilers was on a very impressive streak as of late, having won 10 of his past 12 fights. After falling to Antonio Silva at EliteXC ‘Unfinished Business’ back in July, Eilers was targeting a debut at light heavyweight to further refine his improved skill set and once again prove he was ready for the big stage.

This disturbing news comes barely a week after former UFC and WEC competitor Justin Levens was found dead - also by gunshot - in his California home.

Our thoughts and prayers go out to the friends and family of Justin Eilers in this very difficult time. Stay tuned to MMAmania.com for more details on this tragic story as it continues to unfold._



Damn, RIP...


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 27, 2008)

The MMAthematician said:


> Best single round in MMA?  At least for the ground game.



Certainly up there... not sure it's Sakuraba-Newton level. Seems akin to Nog-Hendo II (one fighter miraculously escaping a string of sub attempts).


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 27, 2008)

I like both Rampage and Wandy as fighters, it sucks that one of them has to lose. I hope that training with Wolfslair has helped Rampage's clinch defense.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Dec 27, 2008)

Rampage countered Wandy's wide swinging punches perfectly. It was only a matter of time before someone made Wandy pay for his punching style.


----------



## ostrich (Dec 27, 2008)

F****** hell!Minotauro lost


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 27, 2008)

When did Mir become this good on his feet? 

Nog looked robotic in his movements. Also lol at Chuck's reaction after Rampage KO'd Wand.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Dec 28, 2008)

All those beatings have taken a toll on Nog, Mir looked great.


----------



## Unbreakable (Dec 28, 2008)

Great Fight Night. Rapage gets a knock out win.

And "The Great White Hype" F.G gets knocked the FUCK OUT by Evans!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 28, 2008)

You know what's crazy? Every frickin body said that Nog was gonna take Mir out(not u guys), and Mir pretty much kicked Nog's ass. I have to admit,even I was shocked. Then again, had the fight taken place on the ground more, Nog probably would have won.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Dec 28, 2008)

Rampage outside of the counter did not look that good against Wandy.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 28, 2008)

I noticed even Mir wanted no part of Nogueira on the ground, he stood it back up the first time he knocked him down. A lot of the Nog fans on Sherdog were complaining that the stoppage was premature but Mir obviously had him out imo. I liked Mir's speech at the end, very gracious.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Dec 28, 2008)

After watching Nog I think Anderson Silva is smart, retire why you are still on top.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 28, 2008)

RAMPAGEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  *ignores rest of thread until I see Forrest v evans and Mir v Nog*

ARE YOU SERIOUS!!??!?!?  Mir finished NOG?!?!?! NOG!!??!?!?!


----------



## Killa Cam (Dec 28, 2008)

What the fuck was Nog doing? Mir was doing the same shit over and over again? How hard was it to adjust to that? Mir is going to get ate by Brock. I see Nog getting a fight against Kongo or Randy than a fight with Brock.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 28, 2008)

OWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WUT NAO WANDY HUGGERS?  WUT NAO???

It's gif time.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 28, 2008)

I gotta admit, I actually wanted Mir to win. I wanna see a rematch between Mir and Lesnar. This should be, well, quite interesting.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 28, 2008)

Sucks about Nog, but I'm mostly happy that Rampage won.

Evans, you're next...


----------



## MueTai (Dec 28, 2008)

That was a very exciting night of fights but it was also kinda hard to watch because I like most of the fighters there, so watching anyone lose was hard.  Rashad vs. Forrest was a good standup battle and I thought Forrest had the upper hand, but yeah Rashad really pounced on him and looked great.  I like that Rampage came back from some rough times to beat a guy who kicked his ass twice, but it was pretty sad to see Wandy go down like that.  Same with Nog, I really respect Mir and all he's been through, but it was hard to watch Nog get finished like that.  

All in all it was a great night, couldn't really have asked for any more.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 28, 2008)

I don't think _anyone_ could have predicted the outcome of Nog/Mir...

edit: lol, the crying Wanderlei fans broke Sherdog...

edit2: Forgot about the usual aftermath of a UFC event on Sherdog.  Everyone and their mom's crying about Evans grabbing his junk in the middle of his fight with Griffin.

I seem to be mistaken.  

I thought we were watching a bunch of guys beat the shit out of each other, and not a stimulating game of chess.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 28, 2008)

Rampage whipped that ass. Awesome set Haterade


----------



## Ippy (Dec 28, 2008)

What did I say?

Didn't I say people were stuck in 2004?

"Silva's in his head." 

"Rampage's head just ain't in the game...."

"Silva by murder!"



lol, the waaaambulance is in full force today.  According to Sherdog, Herb Dean should be fired for stopping the Mir/Nog fight and Rashad Evans is a disgrace to the sport whose showboating disrespects him and his opponents.

First off, Nog was fucking out.  Several previous knockdowns, and in the last one, he was flush on his back, head on the mat, arms flailing, not defending himself at all whatsoever.  Would these motherfuckers prefer it that Nog _died_ trying to live up to this mantle many of his fans have placed him on?

And I've already said my piece on Evans' showboating.

Lastly, if anyone wants a sig gif of last night's event, just lemme know.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 28, 2008)

I am a Silva nuthugger, I just cling a little bit tighter to Rampage's nuts.  I'm a bit worried going 1-4 in the last 5 fights might be a very bad thing, when I still think he could take almost any LHW.  I'd really hate for him to step out and focus on his gym or something.  Then again, I think that man likes violence too much to stop.

I was originally rooting for Nog since I do like him a lot more and he is a legend, but then I saw everyone rating Mir as the #15 HW despite beating Brock who they ranked at #5 or so.  I think he didn't get nearly enough credit and now he will.  I just hope Nog beats whoever he gets next and gets a title shot against the winner of Mir/Brock (guess who I think it will be).

Still haven't seen Evans v Forrest yet, the video I watched crashed my computer twice and I've been busy.  I was hoping Forrest would win since I like him a lot, but I have no bad feelings for Evans for grabbing his crotch or nipples, I just really like Forrest.


----------



## Void (Dec 28, 2008)

Gooba said:


> I am a Silva nuthugger, I just cling a little bit tighter to Rampage's nuts.  I'm a bit worried going 1-4 in the last 5 fights might be a very bad thing, when I still think he could take almost any LHW.  I'd really hate for him to step out and focus on his gym or something.  Then again, I think that man likes violence too much to stop.
> ...



I also like both Silva and Rampage.  It was a hard fight for me to watch.  I think all the wars and KO's has caught up with Silva, unfortunately.  I hope he does not drop down to 185 and tarnish his name any further - he needs to seriously think about stopping after an easy fight after this one and go out with a win.  

I am happy for Rampage, he improved tremendously compared to his Pride days.  He showed up much focused and better than his abominable performance against Forrest.  Btw, I think both Rampage and Machida has the tools to take the belt from Rashad.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 28, 2008)

> I also like both Silva and Rampage. It was a hard fight for me to watch. I think all the wars and KO's has caught up with Silva, unfortunately. I hope he does not drop down to 185 and tarnish his name any further - he needs to seriously think about stopping after an easy fight after this one and go out with a win.


I don't think so.  I mean, his losses are to Chuck Liddell, Dan Henderson, Rampage, and a HW Cro Cop.  Those aren't anything to be ashamed of, and in Chuck's fight he seemed _off_, and he looked much better against Jardine and Rampage.  I think if you put him against Machida, Evans, Forrest, Thiago, or Chuck again he could go 5-0 and be back on top.  He could probably take Shogun if they fought as Shogun is now.  Rampage didn't get a lucky punch or anything, but this performance was hardly shabby for either party.  I'd like to see him at 185 against Anderson Silva, but that is a really risky fight considering that is one of the two people I think are likely to beat him.  Anyone can beat anyone, but I think Wandy has the upper hand on most.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Dec 28, 2008)

People have been saying for years if Frank Mir had cardio and refined his striking he would be a beast, all Frank Mir needs now is cardio.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 28, 2008)

Gooba said:


> I don't think so.  I mean, his losses are to Chuck Liddell, Dan Henderson, Rampage, and a HW Cro Cop.



Forgetting Arona?

Well, I don't blame you, actually. Who would _remember_ Arona?

And I don't care what the record shows, Silva lost to Yoshida. BOTH TIMES.


----------



## Joe Cool (Dec 28, 2008)

Fucking fight was fixed. You can't tell me Mir was capable of leveing Nog just like that!

Nog, motherfucking NOG?! The same friend who didn't stay down against Fedor?! Fucking, fuck me.


----------



## Void (Dec 29, 2008)

Gooba said:


> I don't think so.  I mean, his losses are to Chuck Liddell, Dan Henderson, Rampage, and a HW Cro Cop.  Those aren't anything to be ashamed of, and in Chuck's fight he seemed _off_, and he looked much better against Jardine and Rampage.  I think if you put him against Machida, Evans, Forrest, Thiago, or Chuck again he could go 5-0 and be back on top.  He could probably take Shogun if they fought as Shogun is now.  Rampage didn't get a lucky punch or anything, but this performance was hardly shabby for either party.  I'd like to see him at 185 against Anderson Silva, but that is a really risky fight considering that is one of the two people I think are likely to beat him.  Anyone can beat anyone, but I think Wandy has the upper hand on most.



I like watching Silva fights, so I hope that is the case.  I just think he has been in too many wars, his CroCop and Henderson KO's were brutal, and he never looked the same post-CroCop fight. I was not concerned about his Chuck fight performance as it was his first fight in UFC after many years.  However, his technical flaws are more glaring now.  Or, maybe I should say, Rampage took advantage of them and others also might.

Both Chuck and Silva got lazy with their hands.  Silva starts wild hook exchanges and drops his hands in between the exchanges.  Previously, he was aggressive and fast, so people couldn't come in and put the counter.  But that is not the case now, Rampage came into the pocket and put the left hook counter.

Anyways, this is just my opinion and as I said, I hope you're right and he bounces back.

*Jove: *  I also forgot his Arona fight


----------



## Gooba (Dec 29, 2008)

Jove said:


> Forgetting Arona?
> 
> Well, I don't blame you, actually. Who would _remember_ Arona?
> 
> And I don't care what the record shows, Silva lost to Yoshida. BOTH TIMES.


I meant the recent ones that made his recent record be 1-4.  I remember Arona and Hunt, sadly.

I'll just cross my fingers and hope they give him anyone besides Rampage/A.Silva for a while and have it all work out from there.


----------



## Green Lantern (Dec 29, 2008)

I'd like to see Bonnar vs Silva for his next fight- build him back up slowly without feeding him total noobs.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 29, 2008)

Check out this bear take-down.



Sadly he was still no match for Fedor.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 29, 2008)

Matt Hamill would be a good fight for Silva I think. He seems more suited for Silva's brawling style.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 29, 2008)

I honestly think Silva should hang em up, and it has nothing to do with me being a Rampage fan.

IMO, he has nothing left to prove.  

He's already cemented himself as one of the greatest LHW's ever.  Besides a few quick, win-or-lose paydays, he has no reason to keep going.

A move to MW would just be suicide, what with the division's top guy, Anderson Silva, still looking nigh-unbeatable.  

Let him retire with a gimme fight and so he can open up his gym to train future stars.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 31, 2008)

Holy shit!

Who saw Overeem's destruction of Badr Hari in DYNAMITE?


----------



## Gooba (Dec 31, 2008)

Did you see what happened to Mark "I eat Cro Cop LHKs for breakfast" Hunt?


----------



## Ippy (Dec 31, 2008)

^Nah, what happened? Who was he fighting?

Also, I want Overeem in the UFC.  The HW division needs it.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 31, 2008)

20 seconds into the fight against Melvin Manhoef.

Prelude- Hidan/Temari

December 08, what a freaking month.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 31, 2008)

WHAT!?

He KOed Hunt!?

2008 was the year of the KO, but December 08 was the month of the upset...

We need Manhoef in the UFC too!  Imagine Silva vs. Manhoef?  Stand up war of the fucking year!!!


----------



## Gooba (Dec 31, 2008)

> WHAT!?
> 
> He KOed Hunt!?


It is ridiculous for so many reasons.  He is a freaking MW running backwards. WTF?!


> 2008 was the year of the KO, but December 08 was the month of the upset...


I'm just hoping Jan 09 isn't, WAR FEDOR!


> We need Manhoef in the UFC too! Imagine Silva vs. Manhoef? Stand up war of the fucking year!!!


Oh Jesus yes.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 31, 2008)

Just saw Shinya Aoki vs. Eddie Alvarez (who everyone was calling fighter of the year), and LOL!

Aoki's buttscooting > Alvarez


----------



## Killa Cam (Jan 1, 2009)

The MMAthematician said:


> ^Nah, what happened? Who was he fighting?
> 
> Also, I want Overeem in the UFC.  The HW division needs it.



Overeem probably can't pass a drug test. I did enjoy Badr getting his shit rocked though. He is scheduled to fight Overeem again in a MMA match though. 0-2 for Hari.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 1, 2009)

He fought in America not too long ago, and passed their testing.

And LOL @ Hari taking on Overeem in an MMA rules match.

Overeem already beat him at his own game, now Hari's gotta worry about subs?  It's going to be a looong night for him...


----------



## Ippy (Jan 2, 2009)

The MMAthematician said:


> Also, I want Overeem in the UFC.  The HW division needs it.


My wish just might come true....


----------



## kakashi5 (Jan 3, 2009)

how melvin was not disqualified for that i'll never know!


----------



## Gooba (Jan 5, 2009)

Best ref ever? 


That is how he should have stopped Rampage if he didn't want those two extra punches.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2009)

I haven't even been around for a week nor have I been able to watch any of the fights, however I did read about it.

Crazy, man, crazy.

Hunt getting knocked out was the biggest shocker for me. It's fucking Mark Hunt. The guy just doesn't get knocked out. WTF?

Also, glad Mirko won, but that 6-month layoff thing sucks. 

As for the rest, I will reserve that for after I actually watch the fights. Still interesting results.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 6, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Best ref ever?



That's an Undertaker level chokeslam


----------



## Gooba (Jan 6, 2009)

Better, since the guy didn't jump to help out.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 6, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvTNyKIGXiI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ippy (Jan 6, 2009)

Just to remind you all, we're soon going to see a superfight.  

Who are you all picking for GSP/Penn 2?

I'm definitely rooting for GSP, if only to spite BJ's ridiculous fans.


----------



## Green Lantern (Jan 6, 2009)

GSP for sure- I can't stand BJ sometimes and GSP to me represents the most complete MMAthlete.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm rooting for GSP because I really want to see him vs Anderson Silva.  Also, I don't like BJ because instead of doing the post fight interview after Pulver he just said go to his site.  That just made me think he is a douchebag.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 7, 2009)

Ok, I have a problem with calling Chuck the GOAT because the feat of his that got him that name was getting and defending the title against some top guys... but at the same time Rampage was out there and he beat him right before and immediately ending his reign.  So it is pretty obvious Chuck wasn't even the Greatest At That Time, he was just lucky Rampage was in another org, and Rampage was busy getting raped by Chute Boxe.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm rooting for BJ Penn. Sure he's a douche, sure he's full of himself but, damn it, I want to see someone holding multiple belts and being a super badass--I'll settle for a cocky guy that has tremendous talent.

He isn't afraid to fight anyone and moves up and down weghtclasses at will. No other fighter really does that right now. Imagine if he could actually get the MW and beat Anderson Silva. That'd be hilarious.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 7, 2009)

> I'm rooting for BJ Penn. Sure he's a douche, sure he's full of himself but, damn it, I want to see someone holding multiple belts and being a super badass--I'll settle for a cocky guy that has tremendous talent.


I guess I'm just hoping GSP does that and holds the MW and WW belts at the same time, then cuts enough to go beat BJ a third time and hold three.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 7, 2009)

I can't see GSP cutting to lightweight, but crazier things have happened. I suppose GSP could even get up to LHW. He'd be pretty small and everything, but so was BJ against Machida.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm not even a GSP fan, but I just don't want Penn to win.




  This is exactly why I continue to train.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm more like the Black Knight from Magic (the _flavor text_).


I train because I train.  I don't do it to get in shape, I'm trying to get in shape to train better.  I don't want to be a better fighter, I want to be a better fighter because that means I'm better at Karate.



> I firmly believe that most other sports are just safer forms of fighting.


I completely agree, I've argued that with my dad many times.  He doesn't like UFC.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 8, 2009)

I never saw that 300 shop.

Also, Rampage pleads guilty, but agrees to a plea bargain.

He got off with probation.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 8, 2009)

Gooba said:


> I guess I'm just hoping GSP does that and holds the MW and WW belts at the same time, then cuts enough to go beat BJ a third time and hold three.


It's a shame Silva is retiring soon. With him gone it might be possible.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 8, 2009)

The MMAthematician said:


> I never saw that 300 shop.
> 
> Also, Rampage pleads guilty, but agrees to a plea bargain.
> 
> He got off with probation.


I saw, I think it is fitting and I'm glad it won't get in the way of his career.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 8, 2009)

It's not like he's a horrible person.  He's not a habitual menace to society.

On the contrary, he seems to be quite the nice guy.

We all have those lapses in judgment at some point in our lives.

Fitting punishment.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 9, 2009)

Temporary insanity is a real defense, and totally applicable.  I bet if he stuck with not guilty he could have won the court case all together but better not to take the chance when your life is on the line, especially considering how many upsets there have been recently. 

I hate Machida fans bitching about how he hasn't gotten a shot yet, and deserves one before Rampage.  Fuck that.  If you don't count losses to fighters far better than anyone Machida has fought he is 17-0 with wins over Chuck and Wand, the 2 candidates for GOAT (until Rampage gets his belt back and beats everyone for 3 years to get that title).  Do you really think if Rampage fought the same 13 fights Lyoto did he wouldn't be undefeated?  I bet he would, and I bet he'd have done it in about half the rounds it took Lyoto.

I actually like watching Machida since I am a Karate guy, but I want him to actually beat some top guys before strolling into a title shot in the most stacked division ever.  A division so stacked Wandy appears to be washed up.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2009)

Just make Machida beat Chuck and he's instantly in the title game. That seems to be all it takes these days. Beat Chuck (or Tito as it used to be) and you've got a title shot.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 9, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Temporary insanity is a real defense, and totally applicable.  I bet if he stuck with not guilty he could have won the court case all together but better not to take the chance when your life is on the line, especially considering how many upsets there have been recently.
> 
> I hate Machida fans bitching about how he hasn't gotten a shot yet, and deserves one before Rampage.  Fuck that.  If you don't count losses to fighters far better than anyone Machida has fought he is 17-0 with wins over Chuck and Wand, the 2 candidates for GOAT (until Rampage gets his belt back and beats everyone for 3 years to get that title).  Do you really think if Rampage fought the same 13 fights Lyoto did he wouldn't be undefeated?  I bet he would, and I bet he'd have done it in about half the rounds it took Lyoto.
> 
> I actually like watching Machida since I am a Karate guy, but I want him to actually beat some top guys before strolling into a title shot in the most stacked division ever.  A division so stacked Wandy appears to be washed up.



Then tell me how someone defeats Machida, because I don't see how it's possible right now. And that very certainly includes Rampage.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 9, 2009)

The only thing that annoys me about Machida are his annoying fans, who I call "the vegans of the MMA world", that seem to believe that if you aren't a fan of Machida, you aren't a true fan of the sport, and know nothing about it's intricacies.

Yes, I understand he's good.

Yes, I understand just how well his style helps him to win fights.

Does that mean I have to like him?





Jove said:


> Then tell me how someone defeats Machida


Someone hits him hard.

Or they have superior ground game and submit him.

Just because it hasn't happened _yet_ doesn't mean it _can't_.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 9, 2009)

> Then tell me how someone defeats Machida, because I don't see how it's possible right now. And that very certainly includes Rampage.


Wait for him to attempt a submission and...


Wait for him to throw a punch and...

or


Get in the clinch and...


He's never had to dance away from a striker of Rampage's caliber, he has never had to fight someone with his raw KO power, and he has never had to stay untouched for 5 rounds.

You know what else people thought was impossible?  KOing Nog or Hunt.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2009)

Romoshop thread on Sherdog? You know it's gotta be good! 

I would love to see Rampage vs Machida.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 9, 2009)

I had to use my favorite as a sig.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 12, 2009)

Alistair Overeem plans to be at UFC 93 and his management is talking with the UFC. He would be a great addition to the UFC's HW division.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 12, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Wait for him to attempt a submission and...
> 
> 
> Wait for him to throw a punch and...
> ...



I still think that shit was fixed.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 12, 2009)

About that slam...
[YOUTUBE]vwpWTHDox4Y[/YOUTUBE]

Hardest hit in all of sports, equal to 3.5 times a "standard" car crash, or 400g.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2009)

Good old Slampage.

If Overeem was in the UFC I would like to see him fight Cheik Kongo as one of his first fights. Reason being I want to see him lose to someone like him to take him down a peg. 

Then, after he looses to cup Cheik, he could fight Gonzaga. And hopefully lose again.

Then, after he has lost to those jerks, he can fight someone better like Nog or Mir/Brock loser just to lose again.

Yeah, I hate him.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 12, 2009)

Gooba said:


> About that slam...
> [YOUTUBE]vwpWTHDox4Y[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Hardest hit in all of sports, equal to 3.5 times a "standard" car crash, or 400g.



Waaat about de headbutt he hit me with?! He headbutt me, no win fight fair! Nobody beeet me fair![/Arona]


----------



## Gooba (Jan 12, 2009)

Clearly it was the headbutt, not the 3.5 cars he drove into the back of your skull.

To be fair to Arona, he does have one of the most impressive loss resumes ever.  Fedor, Wandy, Shogun, Rampage.  I consider them the top 1, and 1,2,3 of their weight classes.

The Soko fight is the one outlier.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2009)

But he had dengue fever for that fight, remember? 

NOBODY EVER BEAT ARONA FAIRLY!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 12, 2009)

Gooba said:


> To be fair to Arona, he does have one of the most impressive loss resumes ever.  Fedor, Wandy, Shogun, Rampage.



AND HENDO!     

Bogus, fucking GARBAGE DECISION!!!


----------



## Gooba (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey, any of you fighters who check out this thread, I'll give you $100 if you beat up the guy who drew these.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2009)

Does that tree stump have genitals?


----------



## Gooba (Jan 12, 2009)

I think so.

I know where the artist is going to be in 2 weeks, so if someone agrees I'll set up the location and you can do it for me.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 12, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> I still think that shit was fixed.


You're one of those assholes who honestly thinks that Nog was gonna make a comeback from that?

3 knockdowns previous, 1 more with Nog laying on his back, arms flailing, not even _trying_ to defend himself, and you don't think the ref should have stopped the fight?

wtf, it's like you guys can't come to grips with the fact that the ref isn't there to help perpetuate the fan's bloated image of fighters, but for their *safety*.

I'm as big a Nog fan as anyone, but I'd rather see him alive with an extra L on his record than fucking dead.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 12, 2009)

Hatey, you can do it.
*Spoiler*: _Here are some of his pictures, take him out!_


----------



## Ippy (Jan 13, 2009)

Fedor's quite the artist.


----------



## Green Lantern (Jan 13, 2009)

And he can draw well too.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 13, 2009)

He's like a big, pudgy, sweet, 5 year old... who can rip anyone's head off.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2009)

Now I remember those drawings. I recall seeing them on Sherdog long ago. 

You got me good, Gooba. You got me.


----------



## konohakartel (Jan 13, 2009)

lmao last one was epic...


----------



## Tseka (Jan 13, 2009)

I love MMA, my favorite sport!

I got banned on sherdog because sherdoggers suck.

Favorite fighters
HW: Fedor Emelianenko
LHW: Wanderlei Silva/Lyoto Machida
MW: Cung Le/Anderson Silva
WW: Matt Hughes
LW: BJ Penn


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2009)

Sherdoggers do have a high rate of sucking.

I'm surprised to find another Matt Hughes fan. I've always been a fan of his for some reason. I can't even remember why.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 13, 2009)

I don't know how you can't love Fedor.  He is so humble and nice.  He is the absolute perfect face for the sport, yet because he isn't UFC he isn't _the _face.  I don't care how many times you see people bloodied, if Fedor was the posterboy no senators or family groups could say it was human cockfighting.  He's a fedorable teddy bear who draws little kids kissing, plays with geese, and loves "scary rollercoasters".




*Spoiler*: _LOOK AT HIM_ 







What you put in goes out





> What countries do you like to visit?
> 
> “Japan and the United States and any place that has scary roller coasters.”


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 14, 2009)

I just want to give him a big hug.

My hands would be crushing Dana White's head like that old clip from the Daily Show when Kilborn hosted it.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 14, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Sherdoggers do have a high rate of sucking.
> 
> I'm surprised to find another Matt Hughes fan. I've always been a fan of his for some reason. I can't even remember why.



Matt Hughes was one of the best MMA fighters ever when he was in his prime.


----------



## Tseka (Jan 14, 2009)

o_0

I want to see Fedor's drawings...

And yes he would be a good poster boy for the sport to change public opinion, he finished school in Russia without anything lower than an A in any class ffs.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah, Matt Hughes is a cool guy with a giant chin.

I think it's sad that the next TUF will have Bisping as a head coach. They are really scraping the bottom of the barrel. And the prize for the winner of Franklin vs Hendo? They get to fight Bisping! WHAT AN HONOR.

I assume the winner of TUF finale fight (coaches) gets a title shot?


----------



## Gooba (Jan 16, 2009)

Not only do they have to fight him, they have to lose the 20 pounds they just put on, and seeing as Rich is currently going after the LHW division this is probably a huge pain in the ass.  If he loses, he needs to earn his way back even more, if he wins, he has to go do a useless fight at 185, lose muscle, sit out of fights for a long time, then put it back on when he wants to go back.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah, it sounds all a bit outrageous. Maybe they will fight at a catchweight or something. I doubt it, of course, but you never know.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 16, 2009)

Anyone else interested in M1 Global?

Ever since watching that vid in my sig, I've been fiending for HD Net.

After the next bill gets paid, I'll finally be able to watch their shows on Friday nights.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 16, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Not only do they have to fight him, they have to lose the 20 pounds they just put on, and seeing as Rich is currently going after the LHW division this is probably a huge pain in the ass.  If he loses, he needs to earn his way back even more, if he wins, he has to go do a useless fight at 185, lose muscle, sit out of fights for a long time, then put it back on when he wants to go back.


That is complete and utter bullshit by the UFC. Why should Bitch Boy Bisping get special treatment when all he's fought were cans, a one-trick pony like Leben, and Evans back when Rashard really sucked ass? Not to mention the Hamill fight where Matt actually out-struck him and pretty much just out-worked him the entire fight only for Bisping to get a decision that shouldn't have been his. Dana should just feed Bisping to Anderson and end this farce once and for all...

Anyways, looking at the PPV tomorrow, anybody think Lytle/Davis might be a show-stealer?

God, the wait for the 31st is killing me...


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm sure that Bisping would be the first to admit that he's not quite ready for Rich or Dan let alone Anderson. I would've like to have seen him take on Demian Maia or Marquardt before stepping up to the next level to be honest. Bisping is no bum though he can still hang with the elite in the MW division imo.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 17, 2009)

Bisping's still an up and comer.  I don't understand why he gets all this hate...





Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> That is complete and utter bullshit by the UFC. Why should Bitch Boy Bisping get special treatment when all he's fought were cans, a one-trick pony like Leben, and Evans back when Rashard really sucked ass? Not to mention the Hamill fight where Matt actually out-struck him and pretty much just out-worked him the entire fight only for Bisping to get a decision that shouldn't have been his. Dana should just feed Bisping to Anderson and end this farce once and for all...


On the internet: He's "Bitch Boy Bisping"...

To his face: He's "Sir"...

I don't care if you like him or not, but you damn sure should respect him.  No "bitch boy" _fights_ for a living.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 17, 2009)

He suffers from the same problem as Kimbo, he is built up beyond what he actually is for business reasons so the internet hates him despite actually being a good guy.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 17, 2009)

The MMAthematician said:


> Bisping's still an up and comer.  I don't understand why he gets all this hate...On the internet: He's "Bitch Boy Bisping"...
> 
> To his face: He's "Sir"...
> 
> I don't care if you like him or not, but you damn sure should respect him.  No "bitch boy" _fights_ for a living.


No real man acts like a disrespectful dick about someone else's profession(and insult a majority of the fans of said profession) in an interview on TV. I respect his skills and him being a fighter, but as a person? Fuck him. If he thinks professional wrestling is so damn fake, let's see him try it out for a year and how much of a jackass he acts about it then.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 17, 2009)

Hey quick question.

Does anybody know how to strengthen your wrists?

Ive never been able to hit with 100% of my power at any point in my life, the closest I came i would have to estimate is 75-80% in which case I fractured most of my carpals. I would just love to hit someone just once at 100% and not have you know... a broken wrist and all...


----------



## Gooba (Jan 17, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> No real man acts like a disrespectful dick about someone else's profession(and insult a majority of the fans of said profession) in an interview on TV. I respect his skills and him being a fighter, but as a person? Fuck him. If he thinks professional wrestling is so damn fake, let's see him try it out for a year and how much of a jackass he acts about it then.


Well, it _is _fake, so you can't fault him too much.  People don't get chewed out for calling action in movies fake, and there is no difference.  Sure it takes a great deal of skill and athleticism, but it isn't real.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 17, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> No real man acts like a disrespectful dick about someone else's profession(and insult a majority of the fans of said profession) in an interview on TV. I respect his skills and him being a fighter, but as a person? Fuck him. If he thinks professional wrestling is so damn fake, let's see him try it out for a year and how much of a jackass he acts about it then.


Where have you been?  It _is_ fake. 

And how does any of this make him a "bitch boy"?



Grandmaster Kane said:


> Hey quick question.
> 
> Does anybody know how to strengthen your wrists?
> 
> Ive never been able to hit with 100% of my power at any point in my life, the closest I came i would have to estimate is 75-80% in which case I fractured most of my carpals. I would just love to hit someone just once at 100% and not have you know... a broken wrist and all...


The stronger your forearms are, the stronger your wrists are.

On my back/biceps day, I end the workout with two forearm strengthening exercises: wrist curls and wrist extensions

For both, keep your elbows on your thighs, but for the former, hold the dumbells with palm up, and just bring the wrists down and curl them back up.  For the latter, palm down, and... same thing.  I don't do sets.  I just keep going until my forearms can't take it anymore.

Also keep in mind that you won't be doing a huge amount of weight here.  8-15lbs


----------



## Gooba (Jan 17, 2009)

UFC 96, Jackson vs Jardine

*WTF?!*

How the FUCK doesn't he get a title shot?  He deserved one immediately, even without being Wandy.  This is retarded because it is hurting his legacy.  He should be able to get the title and a ton of defenses in, instead of a ton of fights before he gets it.  Because streaks of defenses are all people care about when determining GOAT, which either he or Wandy totally is.

Reposted because I'm so pissed.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 17, 2009)

There's nothing confirmed on UFC's website.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 17, 2009)

Announced and shown as the title on the actual PPV.  It was probably supposed to be a surprise so they didn't put it up anywhere before the announcement, and they probably will soon.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 17, 2009)

Well that explains it... I'm not watching the PPV.  (I'm far more interested in GSP/Penn 2)

And... the MMA gods are angry.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 17, 2009)

You mean Herakles? Yes he is.

Such a step down.  Wanderlei 1st round KOed him, how does this make any sense?


----------



## Ippy (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm reading something about the "Ultimate Gassing Championship 93", and now I'm suddenly even more glad I didn't bother watching it.

Of course, Davis vs. Lytle was supposedly a good fight, which I expected, but one fight cannot save a card. :/


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 17, 2009)

Rampage vs Jardine? 

I thought that he would either get an immediate title shot at Evans or a rematch with Forrest. This is BS.

Typical Dana...

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXtnRZVUrkE&feature=channel_page[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 17, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Well, it _is _fake, so you can't fault him too much.  People don't get chewed out for calling action in movies fake, and there is no difference.  Sure it takes a great deal of skill and athleticism, but it isn't real.


It's pre-determined. Fake would imply they didn't hit each other at all. And your movie comparison is downright laughable.



> Where have you been? It is fake.


Already been addressed. And as a 20+ year fan who has a few friends who either used to be or are still in the business today, I'd say that I would know a *little* bit more about it that you would.



> And how does any of this make him a "bitch boy"?


Because he comes off as an ignorant jackass? 

Anyways, the PPV sucked. Lytle/Davis and the main were good/decent and the undercard fight they showed in the middle wasn't bad, but everything else was... ick.



> I thought that he would either get an immediate title shot at Evans or a rematch with Forrest. This is BS.


Supposedly, Forrest has a broken hand and will be out most of '09(granted, I got that info second-hand, so I don't know the validity of it yet).


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2009)

There was some funny business here.  I don't see how anyone can watch that fight and score it 30-27 for Franklin.  29-28 for Henderson was absolutely the correct score.  Any judge that saw differently has to ever their integrity questioned.  Seriously, did the dude pocket 10 grand for that crap?


----------



## MueTai (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah that judge must have been watching a different fight than the rest of us.

Shogun looked AWFUL tonight, wow.  My man Davis had a good scrap with Lytle, and the Franklin vs. Hendo fight was pretty fun too.  I wanted Franklin to win but I like Hendo a lot too and both fought well so it's ok.  And although Jeremy Horn got dominated I give him props for lasting that long, lol.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 18, 2009)

Shogun vs Coleman was horrible, I think the ref stopped the fight for the fans sake. The only entertaining thing about the fight was Phil Baroni.

I was not expecting Shogun to look great he had major knee surgery and been off for a year but he still needs a lot work from what I saw. Coleman should just retire


----------



## Green Lantern (Jan 18, 2009)

I would have thought Machida vs Silva would determine the next title shot, followed by Jackson..


----------



## Ippy (Jan 18, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> It's pre-determined. Fake would imply they didn't hit each other at all. And your movie comparison is downright laughable.


Well what the hell do you think people mean when they say "fake"?

Yes, it's a big toll on the body, year after year, but the fact that the outcomes are pre-determined, they're not hitting each other with the intentions of actually hurting their opponent, and the fact that they allow their opponents ridiculous amount of recovery time after every time they get dazed, means that pro wrestling is, for all intents and purposes.... _*fake*_.



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Already been addressed. And as a 20+ year fan who has a few friends who either used to be or are still in the business today, I'd say that I would know a *little* bit more about it that you would.


Fallacious argument.  Appeal to authority.



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Because he comes off as an ignorant jackass?


So he calls pro wrestling fake, which it is, and that makes him a bitch?

You could argue ignorance, but a bitch he is not.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 18, 2009)

The MMAthematician said:


> Well what the hell do you think people mean when they say "fake"?


Appeal to popularity.



> Yes, it's a big toll on the body, year after year, but the fact that the outcomes are pre-determined, they're not hitting each other with the intentions of actually hurting their opponent, and the fact that they allow their opponents ridiculous amount of recovery time after every time they get dazed, means that pro wrestling is, for all intents and purposes.... _*fake*_.


I'm talking about the phyiscality, not the theatrical stuff done to elict a reaction. Unless you want to call guys getting dropped on their heads "fake." The posing, feuds, hatred, stalling with downed opponents are theatrical and no one would deny that at all. The suplexes, slams, powerbombs, headdrops, and visible injuries aren't fake and to say otherwise is stupid.



> So he calls pro wrestling fake, which it is, and that makes him a bitch?
> 
> You could argue ignorance, but a bitch he is not.


Read what I wrote again because I mentioned more than that. And yes, he's still a bitch in my eyes. I'll just go ahead and tell you that you won't be changing my opinion on him no matter how much we argue about this. Just saying.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 18, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Appeal to popularity.


I didn't perform a fallacy, because I never tried to dismiss your arguments as false because of a popularity of opinion.

I was simply telling you how you misinterpreted what is meant by "fake".



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> The suplexes, slams, powerbombs, headdrops, and visible injuries aren't fake and to say otherwise is stupid.


And who said any of that was fake?

This is where cogency steps in to reign everything in.

The reasonable assumption would be that of course Bisping never meant that the actual techniques used are fake, but that the part of pro wrestling that is (posturing, feuds, outcomes, etc...), is what he's referring to.



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Read what I wrote again because I mentioned more than that. And yes, he's still a bitch in my eyes. I'll just go ahead and tell you that you won't be changing my opinion on him no matter how much we argue about this. Just saying.


And I'll continue to say that you shouldn't call a man who fights for a living to support his family a *bitch*, of all things, and I contend that you'd never say something so insulting to his face.

But it looks like we agree to disagree.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 18, 2009)

I still haven't changed who I'm rooting for.

WAR GSP!


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 18, 2009)

Speaking of pro wrestling here is a cool MMA HL.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzk66VwinCc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tseka (Jan 19, 2009)

Dvalinn said:


> I would have thought Machida vs Silva would determine the next title shot, followed by Jackson..



Not really, the winner of Machida vs. Silva would only have 1 victory over a top 10 LHW(and no, Machida's victory over Ace Franklin 7 years ago doesn't count) 

The winner will probably be the next one to get a title shot, I just don't think they'll deserve it.

But it doesn't matter, the LHW title doesn't hold any weight anymore as any top 10 LHW can  beat each other, it's just a fucking stacked division full of champion-worthy fighters, it's fucking awesome.

Shogun vs. Liddell(I pick Liddell by superior cardio)
Rampage vs. Jardine(which I think Jardine will upset Rampage in)
Thiago vs. Machida(I think Machida will win, as do most)

We're going to see some fucking awesome match-ups.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 20, 2009)

Jackson vs Jardine is pathetic. I feel bad for Jardine being thrown to the wolves once again. He was mauled by Silva then beat a shitty Brandon Vera and now he is fighting Rampage?

Also Rampage is getting shafted being demoted that far. How does he go from being the champ, defeating his nemesis and former champ, to fighting Keith fucking Jardine? It makes no sense.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 20, 2009)

Rampage needs to put the pressure on Jardine as soon as the round starts. Jardine can pose problems for Rampage if he is not aggressively attacked.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 20, 2009)

Don't get me wrong, the only reason that I am not too keen on Rampage/Jardine is because it doesn't really do much for Rampage, besides giving him more _cheddah_.

Jardine is a tough fight for anyone.  Keep in mind that he's already beaten 2 former LHW champs (Griffin, Liddell), and is part of a camp that is known for it's fantastic game plans.

By no means is this a gimme fight for Page.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 20, 2009)

I think Jardine could give Page some problems. Namely with his leg kicks. I'm not Rampage aficionado or anything but, if I were to be fighting him, I would attack his legs non-stop. He doesn't seem to check them that often.


----------



## Green Lantern (Jan 21, 2009)

Jardine has funny standup.. it'd be interesting to see what Page will do, as well as what Greg Jackson will cook up.

Either way, this matchup really helps Rashad, as it would allow Greg Jackson to craft and fine tune a game plan to takedown Page for if/when he gets the title shot.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 21, 2009)

The question then is, who's next for Rashad? Certainly they won't have him out of the game for 6 months.

Well, I know they would, but I hope not.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 21, 2009)

I assume they plan Rampage vs Rashad at UFC100 assuming he wins.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 21, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The question then is, who's next for Rashad? Certainly they won't have him out of the game for 6 months.
> 
> Well, I know they would, but I hope not.



I would assume the winner of Lyoto Machida vs Thiago Silva would get a title shot against Rashad Evans.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 21, 2009)

You'd think so, but since Machida will win it won't happen. They'll never give Machida a title shot. 

I wonder if anyone has ever tried to put together an MMA fantasy league type thing.


----------



## Tseka (Jan 24, 2009)

If Lyoto makes a good performance against Thiago and doesn't bore the fans, they'll put him in a title shot at UFC 100, if not, then the winner of Jardine vs Jackson since they're both exciting fighters...

but wait, Jardine said he'll never fight Rashad because they're from the same camp!

So what does that leave us with if Jardine beats Rampage and Lyoto beats Thiago but in a boring display?

Hmm... maybe they'll whip out Chuck Liddell if he beats Rua?

o_0 

Don't laugh at me, I just think they'll prefer Liddell on a 1-win streak getting a title shot than Lyoto, who the fans hate watching.


----------



## Sanada (Jan 24, 2009)

If Machida wins then he will get a title shot. Chances are the winner of Machida/Silva will face Evans now. The plan obviously was for Evans' first defence to be against Rampage but Evans wont be ready soon enough so thats why Jardine has stepped up. Timing is on Lyoto's side


----------



## Killa Cam (Jan 24, 2009)

Damn Matt Linland got KOed into another fucking galaxy.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 24, 2009)

Killa Cam said:


> Damn Matt Linland got KOed into another fucking galaxy.



Let Jeesuhs bless him, man! Let Him bless all of ju!


----------



## Killa Cam (Jan 24, 2009)

Damn what a wacky KO. AA was getting the better of Fedor and went for a flying knee only to be KOed on his way up. AA got a weak ass chin but was definitely bringing it to Fedor on strikes.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 24, 2009)

Killa Cam said:


> Damn what a wacky KO. AA was getting the better of Fedor and went for a flying knee only to be KOed on his way up. AA got a weak ass chin but was definitely bringing it to Fedor on strikes.



That may be, but Fedor got tagged pretty hard in that first exchange and merely looked slightly fazed. Fedor connects and Arlo drops like his brain stopped functioning in mid-air.

In the end, the end was what we thought would be the end.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Jan 24, 2009)

Fedor just murdered Arlovski... well sorta, but that KO was the shit


----------



## Tseka (Jan 25, 2009)

Holy shit, Fedor fucking did it again.

My hero's the king of the world.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 25, 2009)

Let me advise anyone reading this... and I pray you read this in time:

AVOID MMA FORUMS AT ALL COSTS

AT. ALL. COSTS.


Prevailing argument: "Arlo _was_ dominating the fight, until Fedor beat him."


----------



## Yammy (Jan 25, 2009)

Arlovski *was *  dominating the fight until he gave it away...


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 25, 2009)

IForgotMyEmail said:


> Arlovski *was *  dominating the fight until he gave it away...



Well then, if you figure that he was winning one-half of the first round of a five round fight, his record now stands at:

15.10 wins
5.90 losses 
0 draws


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 25, 2009)

Arlovski would be a great fighter if he had a chin.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 25, 2009)

I would like gifs of the 2 knockouts 


Why isn't fedor in UFC?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 25, 2009)

Kaze said:


> I would like gifs of the 2 knockouts
> 
> 
> Why isn't fedor in UFC?



I can give you one gif:





I can also give you an answer to your question:


----------



## Killa Cam (Jan 25, 2009)

Gray Wolf said:


> Arlovski would be a great fighter if he had a chin.



That's why he grows a beard. His plan didn't seem to work tonight thought.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 25, 2009)

Damn what a knockout, and Damn Dana.

Is it a money issue, or does Fedor just not like white?


----------



## Ippy (Jan 25, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Is it a money issue, or does Fedor just not like white?


He prefers the dark meat.


----------



## sampaio (Jan 25, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Damn what a knockout, and Damn Dana.
> 
> Is it a money issue, or does Fedor just not like white?



It's no about Fedor it's about Dana White.
He doesn't want to allow Fedor  to practice sambo while being an UFC fighter.
So Fedor had to refuse since sambo is his first discipline.
I don't think that White wants to see Fedor in his Federation anyway.Seeing him destroying the current champion would be kinda...embarassing.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 25, 2009)

I wouldn't place all the blame on White, TBH.

Look at it from the UFC's standpoint.  Why would you let the best HW in the world fight for other organizations, and risk hurting themselves, while under contract?

The "Fedor destroying the current champion would be embarrassing" thing is a non-issue.

As soon as he ever signed, the UFC hype machine would be in full force, with them claiming that they have the greatest HW MMA fighter of all time on the payroll, with him rolling through the HW division only serving to prove it.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 25, 2009)

I was jumping and yelling after that KO.  Me and my buddies watching didn't even see how Fedor knocked him out from the angle they showed it.  It took the replay for us to see that awesome right.  I love how he takes on all the best strikers on their feet, and wins via KO.  

Fedor's a superhero.

Lindland's KO was scray, it was a good 5 minutes or so of him wrestling the officials and being completely gone.  I felt bad for Baby Fedor getting raped like that, I think if you beat him you should have to get Adult Fedor as your next fight.

Barnett looked awesome, I look forward to his fight with Fedor.  I want to see Fedor do some GnP again.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 25, 2009)

Jove said:


> Let me advise anyone reading this... and I pray you read this in time:
> 
> AVOID MMA FORUMS AT ALL COSTS
> 
> ...


I went anyways... and saw this reply.





> It's a sign of how great he is that all these nutty UFC-only fans latch on to the most minor things to discredit him, and always in fights that he won in the first round.
> 
> Examples:
> Randleman's slam ... which did no damage to Fedor at all and immediately preceded a first-round sub
> ...


----------



## Ippy (Jan 25, 2009)

Goofiest KO I've ever seen.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 25, 2009)

Odin said:


> Lindland's KO was scray, it was a good 5 minutes or so of him wrestling the officials and being completely gone.  I felt bad for Baby Fedor getting raped like that, I think if you beat him you should have to get Adult Fedor as your next fight.



Adult Fedor v. Old Vitor?????


----------



## Gooba (Jan 25, 2009)

Baby Fedor lost to Paul Buentello.  He'd get _destroyed_ by Fedor.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 25, 2009)

Odin said:


> Baby Fedor lost to Paul Buentello.  He'd get _destroyed_ by Fedor.



I know. That was just my reaction to seeing Lindland and Fedor in the same paragraph. I've now cleaved New Vitor hype onto Fedor. I remember a whopping 7 years ago being one of the more persistent Vitor fans on Sherdog... course, this was when it was possible to actually post there and not be drowned in the deluge.


----------



## Killa Cam (Jan 25, 2009)

I never get tired of seeing the pics of AA on the ground. He looks like he's just been murdered. Reminds me of a SNL skit.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 25, 2009)

> Reminds me of a SNL skit.


Ahahahhahaha, so true.


----------



## Tseka (Jan 25, 2009)

IForgotMyEmail said:


> Arlovski *was *  dominating the fight until he gave it away...



He wasn't dominating or controlling the fight, he was simply outscoring Fedor, it's as simple as that. 

Fedor was losing, but he kept his cool and composure, he thought it out rationally and didn't miss the opportunity when it opened. 

Even if Arlovski didn't do that stupid flying knee, Fedor would've either clinched or rope-a-doped.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm in agreement with Tseka here.

It wasn't exactly "domination" on the part of Arlovski, but him getting more shots in.

Also if you look closely, most of those shots were glancing blows, and it shows on Fedor's face at the end of the fight... not a scratch on him.

It wasn't looking good for Fedor in the opening minutes, though.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2009)

Killa Cam said:


> Reminds me of a SNL skit.


Definitely looks like that Dear Sister SNL Digital Short.


----------



## MueTai (Jan 25, 2009)

My goodness, he drops right on to his face from midair.  Out cold.

And speaking of out cold, lol Lindland.  Looked like he had just woke up from a coma.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 25, 2009)

Damn Arlovski got KTFO man.  That mat headbutt looked brutal.  What are MMA rings made of.  I know wrestling uses wood to support the mat, but not strong wood


----------



## Rampage (Jan 25, 2009)

hey what happened to kimbo ... is he still in ufc?


----------



## Gooba (Jan 25, 2009)

Kimbo was never in UFC, he was in EliteXC until he was beaten by someone who couldn't even get onto the reality show to get into the UFC.  EliteXC then folded, but held on to their contracts to basically fuck over all the fighters, so he hasn't done much.  I think that is almost over, so he might join with someone but he needs to do a lot more training before he is ready for the UFC.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 26, 2009)

When did Big John start refing again


----------



## Yammy (Jan 26, 2009)

Jove said:


> I know. That was just my reaction to seeing Lindland and Fedor in the same paragraph. I've now cleaved New Vitor hype onto Fedor. I remember a whopping 7 years ago being one of the more persistent Vitor fans on Sherdog... course, this was when it was possible to actually post there and not be drowned in the deluge.



love how arona's name is in there.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 26, 2009)

IForgotMyEmail said:


> love how arona's name is in there.



I'm glad you bring that up. The one blemish on Fedor's career will be that he didn't end that bastard's career before it cost us all so, so very much time


----------



## Gooba (Jan 26, 2009)

I disagree, if Arona quit we wouldn't have had the single greatest moment in MMA history.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 26, 2009)

How much did Arlovski get paid to lose?


----------



## Hellion (Jan 26, 2009)

1.5 million


----------



## Gooba (Jan 26, 2009)

Yup, and Fedor got $300k to KTFO.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 26, 2009)

I can understand why so many HW went to Affliction


----------



## Gooba (Jan 26, 2009)

The problem is I can also understand why Affliction is going to go under.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 26, 2009)

Good old Fedor. I wonder if he'll ever lose? I know Barnett can't beat him, gimme a break. 

Hopefully we get to see him fight the other top HWs instead of an endless parade of the same fighters from Affliction. 

I don't get why they put Pulver up against Faber again. He's coming off two straight losses and they give him the ex-champ? That's not nice.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 26, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Good old Fedor. I wonder if he'll ever lose? I know Barnett can't beat him, gimme a break.
> 
> *Hopefully we get to see him fight the other top HWs instead of an endless parade of the same fighters from Affliction. *
> 
> I don't get why they put Pulver up against Faber again. He's coming off two straight losses and they give him the ex-champ? That's not nice.



Like who lol.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 26, 2009)

Kimbo Slice. 

I'd like to see him destroy Mir just for personal satisfaction purposes. I'd also like to see him finally fight Randy, even though I don't think Randy is as great as people try to make him out to be.

I'd also like to see him fight Brock simply because he's the UFC champ to claim a real undisputed title. 

The HW division is fairly lax, but there are still a few good fights for him. Just not inside of Affliction other than Barnett.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 26, 2009)

Well Mir and Brock are tied up at the moment and aren't leaving the UFC any time soon. I think his next big fight should be against Courture.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm talking about a dream world, fantasy land here. 

I honestly don't think the Couture fight will ever happen. If it does, it'll be once no one cares about the fight anymore. Which is going to be around mid-year or end-of-year.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 26, 2009)

I guarantee if that fight does happen the PPV will have higher buy rates then Affliction 1 and 2. Corture is still the most popular heavy weight in the US besides Lesnar. Everyone would still want to see it even if Fedor would beat him. People been wanting them to fight for 5 years, I seriously don't think a few months would make a difference.


----------



## Killa Cam (Jan 26, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Kimbo Slice.
> 
> I'd like to see him destroy Mir just for personal satisfaction purposes. I'd also like to see him finally fight Randy, even though I don't think Randy is as great as people try to make him out to be..



Couture is old news. Fedor would be wasting his time. A Mir beat down or Brock beat down with be great. Then he would have beaten 7-8 UFC HW champs.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 26, 2009)

I don't know. I think the Couture hype train has just been derailed. I suppose it depends heavily on his next fight, which SHOULD be against Big Nog. If he beats Nog, he's still in it. If he loses, it's over.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 26, 2009)

Nog and Courture aren't fighting.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2009)

I thought Arlovski did pretty well.  He jumped into a devastating blow though.  It's not often that someone takes one on the chin like that.

I would have preferred for the fight to last a little longer.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 26, 2009)

I don't see a reason they wouldn't fight. It's the only fight that makes any sense right now, since he is still in the UFC.

As for the Fedor/Arlovski fight, I would also have liked to see it go a bit longer.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 26, 2009)

Courture is injured and denied that he would not fight Nog. Also Corture doesn't have to stay in UFC IIRC.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 26, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvMeVWhS3p4&feature=channel_page[/YOUTUBE]

Lucky Fedor is lucky.

Seriously he'll never lose


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 26, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvMeVWhS3p4&feature=channel_page[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Lucky Fedor is lucky.
> 
> Seriously he'll never lose



It's one thing for an annoying, diseased trainer to say Fedor got lucky... but you, too? Come on.


----------



## Tseka (Jan 26, 2009)

Frank Mir sucks.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 26, 2009)

Tseka said:


> Frank Mir sucks.


You gonna show him how it's done then?


----------



## Ippy (Jan 26, 2009)

Kaze said:


> 1.5 million


Fuck.

I'd fight Fedor for 1.5 million.

I'm vastly underweight, and have 0 experience comparatively, but that's a lot of fucking money...


----------



## Gooba (Jan 26, 2009)

I'd fight him for that easily.  I give up about 5 pounds, and I'd totally use that as my excuse if I lost.  Plus saying he got a lucky punch because I tried something flashy (I'd start the fight by running at him and doing a jumping front kick before promptly kissing the mat).  Hey, maybe I'd get lucky and it would look like this.


----------



## Sanada (Jan 26, 2009)

Tip: under the beard there was a chin that has always been "suspect"

I mean really, Arlovski pummelling a couple of IFL fighters shouldnt have convinced people that he could withstand Fedors punching power.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 26, 2009)

I don't care if it was 2005 Mark Hunt, that punch would have put anyone down.  He may have a glass jaw, but it didn't matter this fight.  Nor did Wandy's against Rampage.


----------



## Sanada (Jan 26, 2009)

Maybe you are right. The momentum arlovski created going for that knee came right back at him. 

Anyway, who's next for Belfort? Could Affliction get somebody in like Mousasi or Manhoef?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 26, 2009)

I'd also fight Fedor for 1.5 million. I'd fight anyone for that much. Even someone who isn't a loveable teddy bear when he's not a merciless killing machine like Fedor.


----------



## Tseka (Jan 26, 2009)

The MMAthematician said:


> You gonna show him how it's done then?



Easily.

Tell him to come to my hood and I'll beat the shit out of that fat, no cardio ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Gooba (Jan 26, 2009)

You're a junior in high school right?  So that makes you what, 16? 

I just want to have these in one place so I can come back and touch myself to them later.


----------



## illusion (Jan 27, 2009)

Tseka said:


> Easily.
> 
> Tell him to come to my hood and I'll beat the shit out of that fat, no cardio ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Ah the old internet tough guy routine, never gets old.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 27, 2009)

If Fedor was in my hood he would pass out from the heat, ya'll.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 27, 2009)

The MMAthematician said:


> Fuck.
> 
> I'd fight Fedor for 1.5 million.
> 
> I'm vastly underweight, and have 0 experience comparatively, but that's a lot of fucking money...



But you would send that money on the hospital bills


----------



## Gooba (Jan 27, 2009)

I think most fighting orgs pay any hospital bills you incur from matches.

Then again, they might not pay for the wheelchair ramps I'd have to install in my home.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jan 27, 2009)

Ahah, Arlovski beating Fedor . Not in his dreams, or anyone else. Fedor the best and most complete fighter in MMA history and probably ever vs some mediocre fighter coming out of the UFC heavyweight division is a joke since he wouldn't last 10 seconds in PRIDE


----------



## Ippy (Jan 27, 2009)

Tseka said:


> Easily.
> 
> Tell him to come to my hood and I'll beat the shit out of that fat, no cardio ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


LMAO

Is this Sherdog's HW forum? 

It's obvious you're trolling, but this is mostly directed towards most everyone else...

In my book, you can a fighter stupid, an asshole, a prick, a roidhead, whatever, but attacks on their skill as a fighter are off limits, IMO.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2009)

The MMAthematician said:


> Fuck.
> 
> I'd fight Fedor for 1.5 million.
> 
> I'm vastly underweight, and have 0 experience comparatively, but that's a lot of fucking money...


I'd fight him for 100,000.  I would hide my glass jaw the same way Arlovski does...behind a thick beard.

He would knock me out in around 5 seconds and I would have my money.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 27, 2009)

I would last at least 7 seconds.


----------



## illusion (Jan 27, 2009)

rawrawraw said:


> Ahah, Arlovski beating Fedor . Not in his dreams, or anyone else. Fedor the best and most complete fighter in MMA history and probably ever vs some mediocre fighter coming out of the UFC heavyweight division is a joke since he wouldn't last 10 seconds in PRIDE



You do realize that there's no such thing as "PRIDE" anymore right? It's like me saying WCW wrestlers are better then WWE. PRIDE fans have to learn to let it go, it was a great run, but it's over now.

I completely agree with you about Fedor though, the guy is simply the greatest fighter of all time (took me a while to come to grips with that fact).


----------



## Tseka (Jan 28, 2009)

So... BJ Penn vs GSP this Saturday? Who do you suspect winning(logically)? And who are you rooting for(emotionally)?

Emotionally I'm not attached to this fight at all, maybe a little to GSP because he uses Karate as his first discipline but other than that I don't care for neither of them. I'm rooting for GSP though so the GSP vs Silva super fight can happen. 

Logically I'm picking GSP as well, as we saw from his last fight with Penn, his striking isn't on par with Penn, since BJ controlled the stand up in that fight, both improved but I still don't think GSP came far enough to overcome the gap in their striking.

That's when the wrestling factor comes in to place, GSP takes advantage of his much longer reach, BJ eventually overcomes the reach only to be caught in the clinch with GSP, GSP takes the fight to the ground, lays-n-prays on BJ and avoids the submission. GSP will still have trouble though, BJ Penn will utilize his flexibility to score some points.

I see it going to a close decision for GSP like last time, but I think an upset is extremely likely for Penn, either by submission or knock out, maybe he even learned a few tricks to prepare for against GSP's wrestling to win a decision.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 28, 2009)

Like you, I have no investment in either fighter. I think that makes for a more casual veiwing experience. I kind of like to get attached to one fighter though, it raises the excitement level.

BJ, while having some improved cardio, still seems to have cardio issues. This will be GSP's major factor in the fight. It's a 5-round fight. GSP isn't that easy to stop, despite the Serra incident, so it might be a long night for BJ. GSP's wrestling and size advantage will also play a factor, but not as much I don't think. BJ has always been able to defeat larger wrestlers (Sherk, Hughes, some could argue GSP pre-empty gas tank). 

I think BJ's improved stand-up will also be a factor. He has actually been getting better. And while GSP has been getting better, too, BJ was already better. Making him now better BETTER! 

Hard to call this fight, but I think I'll still pick Penn.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 28, 2009)

I think GSP will win, and I'm rooting for him.  Partly because he does Karate as his main style, partly so he can fight Anderson Silva, and partly because BJ seems like a bit of a dick.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 28, 2009)

He's a real-life cabbage patch doll though. You can't hate the guy! 

It would be nice to see GSP vs Anderson Silva for sure. I think it would be just as interesting, maybe hilarious, to see BJ vs Silva. I know he would try to get that fight next if he won.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 28, 2009)

Dana said:
			
		

> “If GSP beats BJ then you’ll see Silva v GSP — possibly at a catch weight. But if Penn beats GSP there’s no way I’d let him move up to 185lbs, no way. He’ll fucking fight, argue and cry about it but there’s no way – it ain’t gonna happen, I can tell you that right now – it ain’t gonna happen.”


You know it is a legit Dana quote because it has at least 1 f-bomb in it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 28, 2009)

I've learned never to believe anything Dana says anymore. From his "annoucement that will turn the MMA world upside down" to his every season of TUF over-the-top promises. He's just a giant, bald liar.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Jan 28, 2009)

I know a lot of people really don't care for GSP, but he's one of my favorite fighters.  He reminds me of what I imagined Jean Claude Van Damme was as a fighter when I was a kid i.e. Bloodsport, Kickboxer-type fighter, even though we all know he's really a punk bitch in real life sadly  crushed my childhood.  So GSP has come to bring my childhood back i guess <_< ha  So of course I'm going for GSP this weekend and also Machida over Silva


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 28, 2009)

I've seen the Van Damme/GSP comparison before. I can assure that GSP doesn't wear silk underwear. He is not a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). (Van Damme reference for the ignorant)

Also, Machida over Silva is almost a no-brainer. Silva has looked pretty good but has gotten luck with his opponents, I think, and isn't quite as skilled as everyone thinks he is.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 28, 2009)

I actually like Machida, but I want him to lose to basically guarantee Rampage the next shot at Rashad, and to shut up his nuthuggers on Sherdog.  However, I think he'll win since he is really good, just not as godly as his fans say he is.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 28, 2009)

If Machida were to lose, I'd rather it be to an opponent with top-level skills. I just don't see Thiago as having top-level skills.

I actually like both fighters in this case. I'm just calling it how I see it. I know Machida won't get a title shot soon, anyway, so after he wins this one he can fight a top 5 guy and lose then. Then all parties are satisfied.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm not really a fan of either fighter, but I'm rooting for GSP, both because he seems more likable than Penn and so I can watch GSP/Silva.

I also think GSP's got this in the bag.


----------



## illusion (Jan 28, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If Machida were to lose, I'd rather it be to an opponent with top-level skills. I just don't see Thiago as having top-level skills.
> 
> I actually like both fighters in this case. I'm just calling it how I see it. I know Machida won't get a title shot soon, anyway, so after he wins this one he can fight a top 5 guy and lose then. Then all parties are satisfied.



I completely agree with you, I don't think Thiago is as good as everyone thinks he is. He does have a punchers chance though, but skill wise, it's not even close.

As for the GSP/BJ fight, I'm from Hawaii so you know who I'm rooting for, BJ has always been my favorite fighter. I know he's a cocky mother fucker and has a big mouth, but the guy can back it up. It's also a good strategy against a guy who, "supposedly", isn't as strong mentally as other fighters (maybe his only weakness).

I've also heard that BJ has the flu, if that's true it'll definitely effect the fight. I'm not trying to make any excuses, just what I heard from people in Hawaii.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 28, 2009)

Thiago is a very aggressive fighter thought, it should be a good fight. Maybe we'll see Machida finish another opponent like he did with Soko. 

He talks a big game, but he can back it up. I don't care how much you talk, even if you're a complete douchebag (I don't think BJ is though), as long as you bring it when it counts and win you're alright in my book.

I hope that's not true. I want both fighters in there at their best.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 28, 2009)

Thaigo Silva is as good as everyone thinks he is... if the fight's on the ground.

It's his standup/GnP that isn't exactly top notch, but he's managed to get it to work for him, somehow.  This will just be the first time to see if he can get it to work on top competition.

If Silva's smart, he'll use his fantastic jits against a Machida who, by all rights, isn't stellar on the ground.


----------



## Tseka (Jan 28, 2009)

The MMAthematician said:


> Thaigo Silva is as good as everyone thinks he is... if the fight's on the ground.
> 
> It's his standup/GnP that isn't exactly top notch, but he's managed to get it to work for him, somehow.  This will just be the first time to see if he can get it to work on top competition.
> 
> If Silva's smart, he'll use his fantastic jits against a Machida who, by all rights, isn't stellar on the ground.



I, as many would disagree you on that one. 

Machida submitted Sokoudjou on the ground and displayed strong grappling skills early in his career, he has a black belt in BJJ and has never been controlled on the ground.

I think Machida is very impressive on the ground, in all case scenarios, the least he can do is avoid submissions.


----------



## Tseka (Jan 28, 2009)

Odin said:


> I think GSP will win, and I'm rooting for him.  Partly because he does Karate as his main style, partly so he can fight Anderson Silva, and partly because BJ seems like a bit of a dick.



the last part just killed me


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 28, 2009)

Perhaps we'll see more of both ground games then. I haven't seen much of either, outside of the Soko sub and the Alexander TKO from Thiago.

I still wouldn't bet against Lyoto any more than I would bet against Fedor. Not saying their skills are comprable, just saying I wouldn't do it.


----------



## Tseka (Jan 28, 2009)

Odin said:


> You know it is a legit Dana quote because it has at least 1 f-bomb in it.



Yeah, he mentions it in other interviews, he doesn't want to let Penn challenge Anderson Silva because he doesn't think BJ hast he body frame to go up to Middle Weight.


----------



## Tseka (Jan 28, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Perhaps we'll see more of both ground games then. I haven't seen much of either, outside of the Soko sub and the Alexander TKO from Thiago.
> 
> I still wouldn't bet against Lyoto any more than I would bet against Fedor. Not saying their skills are comprable, just saying I wouldn't do it.



There's a betting site that has Lyoto listed as an underdog, if I were you I would jump on it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 28, 2009)

Really? That's almost free money.


----------



## Tseka (Jan 28, 2009)

Unless he loses in an unforceeable upset and you lose your shit. 

I remember I shit my pants when Nogueira lost to Mir.

It's like over the course of 4 months Frank Mir went from 0 striking level to fucking world class striking.

Either that or Nogueira just sucked in that fight because he couldn't take ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)-ass Mir seriously.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm not confident enough to bet on the GSP/BJ fight, but Lyoto/Silva line is fairly tempting. I just need a fall-back sure-thing bet. I'll probably just pretend I bet 5,000 on the winner next week.


----------



## Tseka (Jan 28, 2009)

So... Fedor Emelianenko is the #1 P4P fighter on Yahoo Sports! now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 28, 2009)

Not so sure I agree with that. I would still have Anderson on my #1 spot simply because his striking is much better and his ground game is nothing to laugh at. He's the only person to sub Hendo outside of a Nog brother.


----------



## Tseka (Jan 28, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Not so sure I agree with that. I would still have Anderson on my #1 spot simply because his striking is much better and his ground game is nothing to laugh at. He's the only person to sub Hendo outside of a Nog brother.



Well my justification for their decision is that Fedor's miles ahead of Silva on the ground, despite Silva's ground game being very respectable. Fedor also has much superior wrestling(Judo+Sambo.)

I'm not going to criticize Anderson's reach advantage and how it affects striking, because I believe it's supposed to affect his striking and I don't think he should be deducted points for it.

Plus, the only reason they took Fedor away from the number 1 spot is because he wasn't facing top competition, and he cleared that blemish away easily when he went against Sylvia and Arlovski, he cleared them out in the first rounds too. In fact I don't think there's a single opponent that lasted past 1 round against him in 2 years.

And as for Silva, he hasn't been facing top competition lately, so I would put him in the number 3 list after Fedor and winner of GSP-Penn. 

I don't care if it's because he cleared the division out, there's no excuses, it's just a technicality in P4P rankings, Fedor would've faced top competition too if there were such fighters that weren't in the UFC.

I respect Silva, I thought he was the #1 P4P too, but Fedor's win over Andre just clears any rational doubt for me.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 28, 2009)

I think Fedor is #1 P4P, for pretty much all those reasons stated.

Check out 's record.  He is 10-0 without being in the ring as long as 1 full UFC fight (11:13 total).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 29, 2009)

I don't agree with Fedor's ground game being so far above Silva's. Silva beat a guy who's ground game was good enough to hang with Big Nog for a decision victory--when Nog was still at his best. The same guy that Fedor's ground game was tested on. Name another fighter Fedor fought with a decent ground game like Nog.

Not only that but he also beat Nate Marquardt, another great ground guy, King of Pancrase, etc... He also beat Travis Lutter, another guy with a solid ground game (albeit an overweight gasser).

His stumbling block used to be guys with ground games. He has overcome that. Fedor has always been the entire package, sure, but how many times has he really been tested on the ground? MARK HUNT?


----------



## Ippy (Jan 29, 2009)

> I, as many would disagree you on that one.
> 
> Machida submitted Sokoudjou on the ground


This isn't helping your case.  Soko's ground game is suspect at best.

Also, all talk of Anderson not fighting "top comp" is moot, considering the fact that most people blame the wrong Silva for the shitty matchmaking.  It's *Joe* Silva that should be the recipient of people's ire, not Anderson.

A. Silva, being the seemingly honorable and gracious fighter that he is, probably just takes whichever fighter they throw in front of him.

And really, who is there left for him to beat in the MW division?  Maia and Bisping are basically it.

Lastly, this is why I'm rooting for GSP, so we can see a GSP/Silva superfight before Silva retires.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 30, 2009)

I know that Dana said that he wouldn't allow BJ to move up to fight Anderson even if BJ beats GSP but I wonder how BJ would fare against him nonetheless? BJ did go the distance with Machida after all.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 30, 2009)

Yea, going to a decision against Machida is so impressive.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 30, 2009)

But this was the same Machida that was actually finishing fights. Rich Franklin and Stephan Bonnar.

Silva could fight Denis "Overrated, huge mistake-making" Kang. Or Paulo "Eats more burritos than BJ Penn" Filho. We all know they are the *real* best MWs.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 30, 2009)

Silva needs to fight Melvin "I knocked out Mark 'I eat CroCop LHKs for breakfast' Hunt" Melhoef, and Gegard "I'm very good and Gooba is bad at nicknames" Mousasi.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 30, 2009)

Odin said:


> Yea, going to a decision against Machida is so impressive.



It is when being outweighed by almost 30 pounds.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 30, 2009)

Jove said:


> It is when being outweighed by almost 30 pounds.


I was kidding, did you see what he did to Rich?  Brutal.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 30, 2009)

Odin said:


> I was kidding, did you see what he did to Rich?  Brutal.



I have to be careful around you when Machida is the subject, since you're a non-believer.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 30, 2009)

You're a Machida fan, Jove?

No one's perfect...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 30, 2009)

He could even fight Jorge "I got kicked out of the UFC but have been on such a tear everyone thinks I'm the GOAT" Santiago.


----------



## Tseka (Jan 31, 2009)

The MMAthematician said:


> This isn't helping your case.  Soko's ground game is suspect at best.
> 
> Also, all talk of Anderson not fighting "top comp" is moot, considering the fact that most people blame the wrong Silva for the shitty matchmaking.  It's *Joe* Silva that should be the recipient of people's ire, not Anderson.
> 
> ...



Like I said, I'm not listening to the reasons as to why Anderson Silva isn't fighting top competition, I'm just deducting points for technicality. Fedor would've faced top competition if there was some outside the UFC, but there weren't, so he was deducted points on technicalities. 

You have to be objective when making P4P rankings, even though they're totally opinion-based so it's all contradictory. 


And on a light-hearted note: check out this tool, he totally made me laugh, both at him and with him.

I'm so glad he pissed of Dana, I could just picture Dana being pissed to his brains

mutsumix


----------



## Hellion (Jan 31, 2009)

Random Post:


The only thing I miss about EliteXC is that I will probably never see the Gina Carano/Chris Cyborg fight


----------



## illusion (Jan 31, 2009)

The big fight tonight, about to go to a friends house to watch it and get fucked up. Hopefully BJ can stun GSP, I haven't looked forward to a fight like this in a long time.


----------



## Tseka (Jan 31, 2009)

Mehh, I'm more interested in Machida vs Silva


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 31, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Random Post:
> 
> 
> The only thing I miss about EliteXC is that I will probably never see the Gina Carano/Chris Cyborg fight



Dana said he'd consider signing Gina to the WEC. A total 180 from his previous stance on women's MMA but money talks as they say and Gina vs Cyborg would be a good draw by any standards.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2009)

Fitch is a beast.  Of course...I'm not surprised.  I expected him to win that fight easily.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 31, 2009)

HOLY SHIT!  After 8 fights that went to decision, MACHIDA of all people wins with a brutal round 1 KO.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 31, 2009)

OH, LYOTO IS BORING...

MACHIDA'S A DECISION FIGHTER...

LYOTO IS JUST HYPE...


WRRRRRYYYYYYYYYYY... OOOOOOOOOOOOO... TOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Killa Cam (Feb 1, 2009)

Dope fucking KO with 1 second left. That has to seal a title shot.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 1, 2009)

Good god... that was complete annihilation.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 1, 2009)

*HILARIOUS* After all the bullshit BJ talked about being better than a Terminator at coming and coming, and all the bullshit about GSP being a quitter for tapping to strikes, BJ fucking quits midround.

I mean, it was a good call and I don't think that is a bad move at all, but doing it after all the talking he did it is great irony.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 1, 2009)

Goddamn BJ got utterly manhandled. I don't know how he's ever going to get over this one after all that smack talk. 

Also Jon Jones is a beast! Talk about raw potential.


----------



## Tseka (Feb 1, 2009)

BJ Penn was discouraged after losing 2 rounds, and he says he wants to be remembered as the greatest fighter of all time... please.

And all the praising he gets for being naturally talented and all the excuses people make for him as that he didn't work hard enough before.

It's done, BJ Penn made it official that he lacks will, determination, work ethics or heart that a true champion should have. 

Sure he has a steel chin, but that's not the same as heart, it's just a perk he gets from his abnormal jaw that's the shape of a toilet bowl.

A fighter contrary to him is Rashad Evans, who wasn't discouraged after losing the first rounds to Griffin. If BJ had heart like him he probably would've won if it wasn't for GSP's well-executed game plan. 

But all my BJ resentment aside, I think it was unfair that the referee didn't seperate them and deduct a point after GSP threw so many blows to the back of the head. Holy shit, if all the referees were that lenient then Lesnar would've killed Mir.

Kind of pissed of that GSP vs Penn II will probably be fight of the night, I think Lyoto vs Silva should get it despite it lasting only 1 round.


----------



## Tentsuku (Feb 1, 2009)

Penn's hype is finally killed, he unfairly shot up the LW Rankings based upon nothing more than his name. GSP showed that the 'Matt Hughes'-clinic will still work on B.J.

Aoki #1? YOU KNOW!


----------



## Tseka (Feb 1, 2009)

Tentsuku said:


> Penn's hype is finally killed, he unfairly shot up the LW Rankings based upon nothing more than his name. GSP showed that the 'Matt Hughes'-clinic will still work on B.J.
> 
> Aoki #1? YOU KNOW!



he was ranked #1 after he beat Alverez by Word Alliance of MMA

most people laughed at that, I think now it's official, even if BJ's loss was at WW.

By the way, the girl in you sig is hot, I can tell she's Azn.


----------



## Void (Feb 1, 2009)

Machidaaa, hell yea.....  
His leg sweeps are ridiculous.  He is countering with leg sweeps, catching people right after their moves, off-guard


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 1, 2009)

BJ can still beat anyone at 155 imo, you can't take that away from him. I don't see KenFlo threatening his belt at all. Maybe if Diego makes a splash at LW it could set him up for BJ but beyond that I don't see anyone at that division beating BJ for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Tentsuku (Feb 1, 2009)

StrawHat4Life said:


> BJ can still beat anyone at 155 imo, you can't take that away from him. I don't see KenFlo threatening his belt at all. Maybe if Diego makes a splash at LW it could set him up for BJ but beyond that I don't see anyone at that division beating BJ for the foreseeable future.



Maybe not in the UFC, but there are definitely LW's out there that can beat Penn.

Kawajiri is one that comes to my mind immediately.


----------



## Tseka (Feb 1, 2009)

Void said:


> Machidaaa, hell yea.....
> His leg sweeps are ridiculous.  He is countering with leg sweeps, catching people right after their moves, off-guard



I know, watching his fights is just magic.

He technique flows so smoothly, the way he backs out and then makes a 90 degree advance with chin strikes when the opponent progresses. 

His striking style is just so traditional, it's Karate in it's most brightest, exotic form.

For instance, Chuck Liddell and GSP use Karate, by their styles are just so watered down it's difficult to see if they're even using Karate.

Very intriguing.

Thiago Silva's also a dumbass though, so that takes some dust of the impressive win, what a dumbass gameplan.

It was interesting to see Machida win over so many fans too.


----------



## Tseka (Feb 1, 2009)

StrawHat4Life said:


> BJ can still beat anyone at 155 imo, you can't take that away from him. I don't see KenFlo threatening his belt at all. Maybe if Diego makes a splash at LW it could set him up for BJ but beyond that I don't see anyone at that division beating BJ for the foreseeable future.


Japan has the best light weights in the world, you seriously think BJ can beat all of them?


----------



## MueTai (Feb 1, 2009)

Lyoto looked GREAT out there.  Wow, even before that awesome finisher he was probably winning that round 10-8.  And what a punch that was at the end!  Right down the pipe and goodnight for Thiago.  

GSP vs. Penn requires only one word to describe: domination.  BJ looked so out of it after that 2nd round, absolute annihilation by GSP.


----------



## Tseka (Feb 1, 2009)

MueTai said:


> Lyoto looked GREAT out there.  Wow, even before that awesome finisher he was probably winning that round 10-8.  And what a punch that was at the end!  Right down the pipe and goodnight for Thiago.
> 
> GSP vs. Penn requires only one word to describe: domination.  BJ looked so out of it after that 2nd round, absolute annihilation by GSP.



You can also describe it with the word boring.

Lyoto vs Thiago was also probably the greatest round in MMA history.


----------



## Void (Feb 1, 2009)

Tseka said:


> Japan has the best light weights in the world, you seriously think BJ can beat all of them?



After his last fight, Aoki said he thinks BJ is the #1 LW...  I am a huge Aoki fan by the way.

BJ is the most well rounded LW, but this does not automatically guarantee a perfect record.  One factor we need to consider is the fact that Aoki and other high ranked LW's outside UFC fight frequently with each other.  Aoki has had 10 fights - including several top 5- in the last two years, BJ only had three fights in LW.

Even though I think BJ would be the favorite on paper against other LW's, there is no way of telling what would have happened if he were to fight frequently with top competition - especially in tournaments where fighters have multiple fights a night.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 1, 2009)

Tseka said:


> Lyoto vs Thiago was also probably the greatest round in MMA history.



Come again?


----------



## Tseka (Feb 1, 2009)

Jove said:


> Come again?



You don't think so? Those 5 minutes felt like 10 seconds, it flowed so smoothly. So entertaining.


----------



## illusion (Feb 1, 2009)

Tseka said:


> Japan has the best light weights in the world, you seriously think BJ can beat all of them?



Yea I do, sure BJ got dominated, but you can't tell me Aoki or Kawajiri would stand a chance against GSP either.

It was pretty ugly though and BJ gassed (again) and GSP took his heart. No excuses, BJ hasn't improved at all since their last fight, while GSP raised his game to another level.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 1, 2009)

If I was a betting man, I would have put money down for Machida by decision.  I wouldn't have guessed a KO.

My heart was saying Silva, but my head was saying Machida. :/

Gotta avoid Sherdog for the next.... 6 months or so, to avoid the nausea caused by the nigh constant Machida huggery on the horizon.

Still gotta watch Penn/GSP II.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 1, 2009)

HOLY SHIT!

AHAHAHAHAHA!!!

Maybe I'll be stopping by on Sherdog after all! 

Absolute domination by GSP.  Absolute domination.

I wonder what excuses Penn's huggers are going to come up with this time.

"He would have won if he didn't gas."

"If GSP hadn't kept passing his guard, BJ woulda subbed him!"

"BJ's brother was getting paid under the table by Firas."


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 1, 2009)

Lyoto dominated the whole Silva fight and imo made him look like a bitch. Seriously, it was like a superman punch and silva was out.

But I'm disapointed @ the BJ Penn fight. I think he didn't get good conditioning because all the weight he had to gain.Like   He didn't do ANYTHING, he was getting killed in stand-up and groun game. BJ penn needs to stay at 155 and be the best at at weightclass.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 1, 2009)

I wouldn't say cardio was his problem, he was getting dominated before he gassed, then he just got dominated worse once he did.  I think his problem was being inferior to GSP in every aspect of MMA.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 1, 2009)

Besides the first couple of takedown snuffs in the first round by BJ, GSP dominated every aspect of that fight.

He passed BJ's guard at will, was in no danger of being submitted while in his guard, spent quite a bit of time in side mount, nearly got full mount twice, and was reigning down punishment while in each and every one of those positions.

Also LAWL @ ppl blaming "blows to the back of the head" on Penn's loss.  



> But all my BJ resentment aside, I think it was unfair that the referee didn't seperate them and deduct a point after GSP threw so many blows to the back of the head.


They were to the side of his head, GSP couldn't really see them from the angle he was at, not to mention that BJ numerously turned his head away from the strikes, thus exposing that part of his head to GSP's punches, thus why GSP only got warnings for them.

Jon Jones looked nice too.  He took Bonnar down at will, and had some nice standup.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 1, 2009)

I loved the thousand replays of Jon's spinning elbow to the brain stem.  Especially Joe Silva's reaction.

It is retarded to be able to defend by leaving yourself more open to actual damage, but I understand why they have to be illegal.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 1, 2009)

It looked more like the point of his elbow didn't hit much of anything, but the meat of his arm caused Bonnar to stumble, thus why he got right back up.

If that point of his elbow HAD connected, Bonnar would have been out.

Dunno if that would have been ruled a NC or what.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 1, 2009)

Did anybody else think the Diaz/Guida decision was bullshit?


----------



## illusion (Feb 1, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Did anybody else think the Diaz/Guida decision was bullshit?



Not really, I thought Guida won all three rounds. You could probably make a case for the first round, but there's no way Diaz won rounds two and three.

Unless you're talking about it being a split decision, then I'd agree with you that one of those judges needs to be investigated.


----------



## illusion (Feb 1, 2009)

The MMAthematician said:


> HOLY SHIT!
> 
> AHAHAHAHAHA!!!
> 
> ...



I'm a BJ hugger and there's no excuse, GSP is the better fighter, hands down. Like you said, total domination in every aspect of the fight including (surprisingly) heart.

I think BJ needs to leave Hawaii and train with GSP, if you can't beat em', join em'.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 1, 2009)

illusion said:


> I'm a BJ hugger and there's no excuse, GSP is the better fighter, hands down. Like you said, total domination in every aspect of the fight including (surprisingly) heart.
> 
> I think BJ needs to leave Hawaii and train with GSP, if you can't beat em', join em'.


Well, I'm not really a fan of either fighter, though GSP's slowly growing on me.

I agree on BJ needing a camp change.  He's surrounded by a bunch of people on his payroll, who seem more interested in kissing his ass than preparing him to win.  GSP surrounded himself with former and current champions and world class trainers.  BJ also definitely needs to have a chat with GSP's strength and conditioning coach.


----------



## illusion (Feb 1, 2009)

The MMAthematician said:


> Well, I'm not really a fan of either fighter, though GSP's slowly growing on me.



Me too, he showed alot of class after the fight.



> I agree on BJ needing a camp change.  He's surrounded by a bunch of people on his payroll, who seem more interested in kissing his ass than preparing him to win.  GSP surrounded himself with former and current champions and world class trainers.  BJ also definitely needs to have a chat with GSP's strength and conditioning coach.



Exactly, it's like Dana said, BJ is surrounded by a bunch of "yes" men. 

Aye, I'm going to Kona for five days right in the middle of training for the biggest fight of my career, alright? Umm, oh OK BJ, we'll be waiting for you when you get back. WTF?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 1, 2009)

illusion said:


> Not really, I thought Guida won all three rounds. You could probably make a case for the first round, but there's no way Diaz won rounds two and three.
> 
> Unless you're talking about it being a split decision, then I'd agree with you that one of those judges needs to be investigated.


I don't see how Diaz didn't win rounds 2 and 3. Round 1 was very close and it could've went either way, but Diaz was picking Clay apart the last two rounds standing and unless reversals are all of the sudden being counted as takedowns, Clay was just holding onto him for most of the time and rarely going for subs(I think I saw at least two times where he had an easy guillotine and never went for it).


----------



## illusion (Feb 1, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I don't see how Diaz didn't win rounds 2 and 3. Round 1 was very close and it could've went either way, but Diaz was picking Clay apart the last two rounds standing and unless reversals are all of the sudden being counted as takedowns, Clay was just holding onto him for most of the time and rarely going for subs(I think I saw at least two times where he had an easy guillotine and never went for it).



Clay dominated the entire fight, sure Diaz was going for kamuras, but Guida defended them perfectly. You're right, he didn't try any subs but, he's more of a ground and pound fighter.

Diaz was definitely winning the stand up, but there wasn't much stand up to talk about. Guida was smothering him the entire fight and controlled him on the ground, if Diaz could've kept this standing there's no doubt he would've won but, he couldn't keep it on their feet.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 1, 2009)

"Dominated" would mean he did more than just ride Nate's back for a majority of the fight, but I digress.


----------



## illusion (Feb 1, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> "Dominated" would mean he did more than just ride Nate's back for a majority of the fight, but I digress.



You're right, that was too strong a word. 

I don't like fighters who just lay and pray, but usually Guida is alot more exciting. I think he respected Diaz' (BJJ) so much that he didn't want to do anything risky and was content with (literally) hanging on for the win.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 1, 2009)

Guida played it smart. If he got subbed last night it would of been a big hinder on his carieer. First round was still exciting though. Split Decision was the proper call, it was a close fight.


And wow Kawajiri beating BJ Penn? Cmon guys. BJ Penn got beat by GSP. Big deal lol. GSP walks at 185, BJ Penn couldn't even hit 170. It was a mismatch and with GSP's improvement since their last fight it wasn't much of a surprise that Penn lost. Who ever made the decision for Penn not to fight made a good choice. As the LW champion he can't risk getting injured.

GSP couldn't even take him down in round 1 which is a huge testament. Penn was out worked, simple as that.

Penn is still the best LW in the world by a good margin IMO.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 1, 2009)

I wasn't being rude to you at all before, but I am now.  Reading comprehension is your friend.

I never said that you were blaming Penn's loss on blows to the back of the head, thus why I quoted you AFTER I made my "LAWL" proclamation.

I was actually laughing at some people on Sherdog who were coming up with excuses on why Penn lost.

And I like women.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 1, 2009)

The MMAthematician said:


> It looked more like the point of his elbow didn't hit much of anything, but the meat of his arm caused Bonnar to stumble, thus why he got right back up.
> 
> If that point of his elbow HAD connected, Bonnar would have been out.
> 
> Dunno if that would have been ruled a NC or what.



Whatever it might have been, thank God we had Rogan and Goldberg in there to completely ignore the illegality of the strike and focus on a ringside reaction.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 1, 2009)

Jove said:


> Whatever it might have been, thank God we had Rogan and Goldberg in there to completely ignore the illegality of the strike and focus on a ringside reaction.


So I wasn't the only one that noticed? 

Wasn't Mazzaggatti reffing that fight?

Surprise surprise...


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 1, 2009)

The MMAthematician said:


> So I wasn't the only one that noticed?



I was stunned... even for those two, that was outrageous. They weren't all "OMG, what a knee! Check out Jay Glazer's reaction to that knee from Machida on Thiago!!! You see it?! Look! Look! Roll back the tape, and let's take a loook!!!" when Dragon gave the low blow.

Bas needs to work every English-language MMA telecast. EVERY ONE.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 1, 2009)

I actually think Frank Mir would be the perfect announcer/commentator.

He's a naturally a good speaker.

Him and Rutten would be a good team, IMO.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 1, 2009)

The MMAthematician said:


> I actually think Frank Mir would be the perfect announcer/commentator.
> 
> He's a naturally a good speaker.
> 
> Him and Rutten would be a good team, IMO.



He's good, but I hate when he starts saying stuff like, 'Yeah brah, he's gonna TAKE HIM DOWN, and he's gonna PUNCH HIM IN THE FACE AND HURT HIM !!" I hate when that sort of bestial stuff is brought up, pandering to the gaggle of fratboy scum that infiltrated several years ago.

I still say my dream booth is Mauro Ranallo for pbp, Quadros for color, and Bas for technical expertise and color.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 1, 2009)

Does that make me fratboy scum? 

LOL


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 1, 2009)

The MMAthematician said:


> Does that make me fratboy scum?
> 
> LOL



I don't know... do you boo when the fight goes to the ground, or the guys clinch for 15 seconds on the fence? 


It kind of hit me watching last night how far things have come for MMA. Years ago, getting someone's back meant the fight is over. Now, you're as likely to see a fighter turn and get into the other fighter's guard from that position...

It's a long way from Sakuraba shocking the world by giving his back to a Gracie.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 1, 2009)

Jove said:


> I don't know... do you boo when the fight goes to the ground, or the guys clinch for 15 seconds on the fence?


As a grappler myself, I have to say that is a..... yes. 

WHY WONT HE JUST HIT HIM!?

STOP THAT GAY PUSSY SHIT!



Jove said:


> It kind of hit me watching last night how far things have come for MMA. Years ago, getting someone's back meant the fight is over. Now, you're as likely to see a fighter turn and get into the other fighter's guard from that position...
> 
> It's a long way from Sakuraba shocking the world by giving his back to a Gracie.


Yeah, it's a sport where everyone's evolving, and new techniques are getting made all the time.

Someone getting your back isn't the death sentence it used to be.

During open mat day, I prefer to roll with guys while I'm starting in an inferior position myself.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 1, 2009)

GSP was sparring with the likes of Rashad Evans while BJ was sparring with Troy Mandaloniz. Talk about a talent gap in training partners.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 2, 2009)

illusion said:


> You're right, that was too strong a word.
> 
> I don't like fighters who just lay and pray, but usually Guida is alot more exciting. I think he respected Diaz' (BJJ) so much that he didn't want to do anything risky and was content with (literally) hanging on for the win.


The thing is, he did almost the exact same thing in the Danzig fight too, only difference being Mac did absolutely nothing the entire fight. 



> Him and Rutten would be a good team, IMO.


That would be pretty awesome til some douchebag TV executive decides that the broadcast needs some "punching up" and they add a whiny, know-nothing, rambling dumbass. 



> I hate when that sort of bestial stuff is brought up, pandering to the gaggle of fratboy scum that infiltrated several years ago.


We have a couple of those assholes down here that go to Hooters for the PPVs. One of 'em almost got his ass kicked for almost puking on this big biker dude after he stumbled into the guy. Shit was fucking hilarious to watch.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 2, 2009)

Martial Artist are naturally stubborn. When people talk about MMA they only think Muay Thai, Wrestling and BJJ. Hell people even gave up learning boxing up intill a few years ago. I use to be shocked that some people would say learning Judo is pointless. You could take the positives from any martial arts and combine them into your own fighting style, that is what the true magic of MMA is. 

Like someone said there use to be a time when if you gave up your back the fight would be over. I have no idea why it took so long for people to actually start training from their back. This is one reason why Lyoto Machida is one of my favorite fighters. He breaks the normal and introduces something different. People call him boring because they just can't comprehend the sport yet. Hell only up into a bout 2 years ago if a fight was on the ground it was considered boring. Atleast now people are cheering (atleast the live crowds are). 

Excuse my ramble but it is late and I have a lot of thoughts going through my head.


----------



## zabuza666 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey I'm looking to get into MMA and i thought this would be the palce to ask my question. What martial arts should i be looking into taking up if i wanna do MMA fights. So far i'm thinking jiu jitsu, muay thai and kick boxing. Any others i should consider?


----------



## Ippy (Feb 2, 2009)

If you want to be able to control where the fight goes, I'd suggest taking up some form of wrestling (Greco-Roman, freestyle) or Judo.

The few takedowns that are taught in BJJ are rudimentary, aren't trained nearly as much as Judo or wrestling, and are generally not on their level.

Are you training just to train, or do you plan on trying to fight professionally?


----------



## zabuza666 (Feb 2, 2009)

The MMAthematician said:


> If you want to be able to control where the fight goes, I'd suggest taking up some form of wrestling (Greco-Roman, freestyle) or Judo.
> 
> The few takedowns that are taught in BJJ are rudimentary, aren't trained nearly as much as Judo or wrestling, and are generally not on their level.
> 
> Are you training just to train, or do you plan on trying to fight professionally?



I'm a huge Randy Couture fan so i'd probably do Greco-Roman but is that the better option? I'm wanting to train and also do fighting (but not to try go pro or anything just amateur stuff). If I fought I'd want to be an all-round fighter so i was thinking: -

Striking: - Muay thai/kick boxing
Ground: - BJJ/Greco-Roman


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2009)

Well that was an interesting card. A night of decisions and Machida broke the trend with a knockout? Irony at its best. I knew I should've bet on Machida. Damn it, you told me to, but I didn't do it.

As for the GSP/BJ fight, I must say I am impressed with dat performance. GSP brought his riddum. BJ looked pretty helpless out there. I guess we'll get our GSP/Silva fight in 5 years or so. CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 2, 2009)

zabuza666 said:


> I'm a huge Randy Couture fan so i'd probably do Greco-Roman but is that the better option? I'm wanting to train and also do fighting (but not to try go pro or anything just amateur stuff). If I fought I'd want to be an all-round fighter so i was thinking: -
> 
> Striking: - Muay thai/kick boxing
> Ground: - BJJ/Greco-Roman



What is available to you? Also are you in High School?


----------



## Ippy (Feb 2, 2009)

zabuza666 said:


> I'm a huge Randy Couture fan so i'd probably do Greco-Roman but is that the better option?


Really, like VbD suggested, it depends on what's available to you, since you don't want to go pro.

Don't break your back going to a place that's more costly or harder to get to when easier options are closer to home.


----------



## zabuza666 (Feb 3, 2009)

The MMAthematician said:


> Really, like VbD suggested, it depends on what's available to you, since you don't want to go pro.
> 
> Don't break your back going to a place that's more costly or harder to get to when easier options are closer to home.





Violent By Design said:


> What is available to you? Also are you in High School?



I finished highschool this year and I'm about to start uni in about 2 months. There's a BJJ place that my friend goes to, but other then that I'm not sure where I could learn the other martial arts (wrestling would be the hardest to find imo)


----------



## Ippy (Feb 3, 2009)

Find a Judo place.

It's basically Japanese wrestling with some ground work.



Also, the Sherdog excuses came pouring in. 

BJ's brother, his number one hugger, has given the rest of them pleeeenty of ammo.

It brings joy to my heart.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 3, 2009)

GreaseSP, Georges "Slippery Slope" St. Pierre, GSPetroleum...

Yeah, he's a cheater.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 3, 2009)

zabuza666 said:


> I finished highschool this year and I'm about to start uni in about 2 months. There's a BJJ place that my friend goes to, but other then that I'm not sure where I could learn the other martial arts (wrestling would be the hardest to find imo)



You should go to that BJJ place then. It's better to take one at a time IMO. I took MMA straight up and it's very stressful. 

Yeah wrestling is kinda hard to find. Go to what ever uni you are and see if there are any nubs in the wrestling club.


----------



## kakashi5 (Feb 3, 2009)

i'm down at BTT in rio right now, toquinho's hand is still HUGE from the horn fight. i really enmjoyed last ufc even though bj lost  i felt like the kid who found out santa wasn;t real lol


----------



## MueTai (Feb 4, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> GreaseSP, Georges "Slippery Slope" St. Pierre, GSPetroleum...
> 
> Yeah, he's a cheater.



Yeah that was pretty stupid.

Still, I doubt the outcome would have been much different.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 4, 2009)

Yea, it is retarded that it happened, and equally retarded that it is even being discussed.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 4, 2009)

In that vid I linked in the previous page, GSP talks about that RIGHT after the fight.

It was apparently just an accident on Phil Nurse's part, which they wiped off with a towel immediately after it happened. 

It wouldn't have mattered anyways, because it's not like grease would have caused GSP to get takedowns, BJ gassing, or BJ's inability to do anything standing up.

Of course Matt Hughes is blaming greasing on his loss to GSP now.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 4, 2009)

Reminds me of AA apologists from last week.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh, I wasn't being serious. I thought my fellow MMA-lovers would realize such blatant sarcasm. 

Anyway, that AA poster is Sherdog explained in one simple caption.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 4, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Oh, I wasn't being serious. I thought my fellow MMA-lovers would realize such blatant sarcasm.
> 
> Anyway, that AA poster is Sherdog explained in one simple caption.


Yea, I was calling all the Sherdoggers who aren't being sarcastic retarded.  I love that poster because the pic is a perfect summation of Fedor, and the caption is so perfect for Sherdog.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 4, 2009)

So, anyone have any toughts on this weekend's UFN?

Anyone riding the Diego Sanchez Red-hot Tamale Cart? I am. I hope he kills Stevenson. I think he'll be a huge threat at 155, just as much as he was at 170 but without behemoths like Fitch and GSP to worry about.


----------



## kakashi5 (Feb 4, 2009)

agree sanchez will do much better at LW, i think the striking difference will tell a lot in this fight


this weeks ufn card:



sanchez stevenson is on main ufc even on feb 21


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 4, 2009)

Joe Lauzon again... Little Heathen should wreck him.

Nice Anthony Rumble. Is this his first fight since that eye injury? 

I don't see how Rob Emerson has a job =\. They also brought Matt Riddle back.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh, that's right, that fight isn't for a while. For some reason I was thinking Sanchez/Stevenson was this weekend. 

Still will be nice to see Rumble in there again. He got his rematch with what's-his-name who gave him the eye injury and won.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 4, 2009)

I think I'm officially a GSP fan.





Violent By Design said:


> Nice Anthony Rumble. Is this his first fight since that eye injury?


Nah, he KOed Burns to avenge that BS loss that really shoulda been a NC.

Fucking Mazzagatti.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 4, 2009)

You don't fuck with the stache, man.

Although his calls are often suspect.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 5, 2009)

Lol I can't believe they had that shit as a lost. I am even more shocked it wasn't overturned. That is something that should really been contested.

Last UFC was the first one I saw since like Lesnar vs Corture (Didn't see the UFC before that one either) so I have been out of the loop.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 5, 2009)

It's sad, but at least he got his revenge. I was certain it'd be ruled a NC once the appeal came up.

Racism?


----------



## Gooba (Feb 5, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Lol I can't believe they had that shit as a lost. I am even more shocked it wasn't overturned. That is something that should really been contested.
> 
> Last UFC was the first one I saw since like Lesnar vs Corture (Didn't see the UFC before that one either) so I have been out of the loop.


You should check out 92, although it was a lot more shocking when I didn't know the results.


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 5, 2009)

The UFN Saturday has a couple of interesting matchups, I was gonna attend but just no one I care about paying that much to see.

I gotta disagree with Diego doing much at LW, I can see him being top 5 in the UFC maybe but I don't see him being a thread to BJ, Kenflo, Sherk, and I honestly don't think he will beat Stevenson.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 5, 2009)

Diego is top 10 in the WW division, I think. He would easily make top 5 in LW. He would take out Kenflo since he's bigger and better in most categories. He has the ground game to compete and his striking is much improved. He'd push the pace and either get a TKO or a decision.

I also think he could take Sherk. He's not easily controlled on the ground and Sherk's standup, while good, isn't a huge threat. I think he could pull out a decision, but this is a close fight.

BJ... well, he can't beat BJ anywhere. He could win if he can wear BJ down cardio-wise, I guess.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 5, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Reminds me of AA apologists from last week.





and nice set


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 5, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Diego is top 10 in the WW division, I think. He would easily make top 5 in LW. He would take out Kenflo since he's bigger and better in most categories. He has the ground game to compete and his striking is much improved. He'd push the pace and either get a TKO or a decision.
> 
> I also think he could take Sherk. He's not easily controlled on the ground and Sherk's standup, while good, isn't a huge threat. I think he could pull out a decision, but this is a close fight.
> 
> BJ... well, he can't beat BJ anywhere. He could win if he can wear BJ down cardio-wise, I guess.




I have never ever thought that Diego's standing was any good. It just much improved over what it used to be, but I think Kenflo will still have the edge there, Diego might be a big LW but I honestly think Kenflo is better in most aspects of the game. 

As for Sherk..he has smothered better fighters then Diego in his day 

If BJ comes in healthy and ready to fight I don't see anyone having much of a chance, though I was impressed with Kenflos last 3 performances, I still don't think he has what it takes. 

A change of topic, does anyone else think Dana White hates asians? I mean Okami and Machida both have deserved and continue to deserve title shots in their respective divison and keep getting shafted.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 5, 2009)

Well I think the Stevenson fight will shed a little light on Diego at 155. It's his first fight so I don't expect him to come in at what he will consistently show, but if he pulls out a win here it will send a message.

As for Dana, he hates boring fighters. Okami and Machida are both viewed by the general public as boring, I guess, with all their decisions. I don't find them boring, personally, but I'm not in charge.

Neither is Dana, technically. Joe Silva is.


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 5, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well I think the Stevenson fight will shed a little light on Diego at 155. It's his first fight so I don't expect him to come in at what he will consistently show, but if he pulls out a win here it will send a message.
> 
> As for Dana, he hates boring fighters. Okami and Machida are both viewed by the general public as boring, I guess, with all their decisions. I don't find them boring, personally, but I'm not in charge.
> 
> Neither is Dana, technically. Joe Silva is.



Yeah and from a business standpoint I can't see them giving the shots to the fighters either, but it doesn't change the fact that they deserve it..Machida a bit more imo but Okami still hasn't lost to anyone in UFC except Franklin and holds a win over Silva, whether its BS or not. 

Yeah if Diego pulls off a good showing, even if he looses to Stevenson I might believe in him more. The first fight at a weight class seems to either go really good, or really bad depending on the fighter..I hope Diego can throw something into the LW mix for sure. ooo Works over time to go home.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 5, 2009)

With Machida's KO over Silva, it should really help his case. I hope to see a title fight either as his next fight, or the fight after next. As for Okami, I think Silva deserves to redeem his loss, so he should be close to the next in line. MW div. is lacking anyway.

I think Diego will give a strong showing. At least, I hope so. The only time he really seemed out of it was against Koscheck the second time that I can remember. His last fight with Luigi whatever was great. If he brings that intensity I have no doubt he'll not only beat Stevenson, but make a huge statement for the division.


----------



## Teach (Feb 5, 2009)

I'd pay alot to see GSP vs Anderson Silva/Fedor.

But that's just stating the obvious.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 5, 2009)

Silva would KO/TKO GSP, I'm pretty confident in that. I'm still unsure about his chin--and not because of the Serra fight. Maybe Alves will test it.


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 5, 2009)

I think GSP has a better chance at beating A. Silva then Silva has of beating Fedor.


----------



## kakashi5 (Feb 5, 2009)

if a anderson silva vs fedor fight stayed on the feet anderson would win imo. question is could anderson';s wrestling stop fedor taking him down?


----------



## jkingler (Feb 5, 2009)

> question is could anderson';s wrestling stop fedor taking him down?


Probably not. And Fedor's stand-up may look haphazard but it's actually rather precise and it's _very_ dangerous.


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 5, 2009)

I mean I guess the AA/Fedor fight isnt the best comparison but he did fairly well there. And at the time of their fight Cro Cop was regarded as having one of if not the best stand up games in the sport and Fedor stood with him. I'm not saying he could take Anderson apart but I think he is more then comfortable enough that he could do a decent job standing, and if Travis Lutter can get anderson down and start working submissions Fedor will do it no problem.


----------



## kakashi5 (Feb 5, 2009)

jkingler said:


> Fedor's stand-up may look haphazard but it's actually rather precise and it's _very_ dangerous.



i agree wholeheartedly, however anderson is on a different striking level, and would imo toy with fedor stood up (and this is from a huge fedor fan). however as you say, fedor is ALWAYS dangerous, and the AA fight proved that.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 5, 2009)

attackoflance said:


> I think GSP has a better chance at beating A. Silva then Silva has of beating Fedor.



That would be because Anderson Silva is a middle weight and Fedor is a heavy weight. 2 Weight class difference...


----------



## jkingler (Feb 5, 2009)

Exactly. All things being equal (which they aren't - adv. Fedor), the bigger guy (again, Fedor) is at a distinct advantage. 

Silva's striking power, while enormous for his weight class, won't match up to the brute-strength striking of the guys Fedor's faced. And even with those big guys, Fedor's never been knocked out. 

Silva's speed may help him get a cut on Fedor's face, though.


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 5, 2009)

I still think pound for pound that Fedor is the better more well rounded fighter. His striking is very good its just underrated for 1) its very unorthodox and 2) he would rather finish opponents on the ground.


----------



## kakashi5 (Feb 6, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> That would be because Anderson Silva is a middle weight and Fedor is a heavy weight. 2 Weight class difference...



not really, as anderson walks around at 200-205 and fedor only walks around at about 220-225


----------



## jkingler (Feb 6, 2009)

How is it that Fedor is #3 p4p? 

That seems unreasonably low, IMO.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 6, 2009)

Well, he's hasn't been fighting top competition... 

oh wait, he is making top competition eat mat in the first round.


----------



## kakashi5 (Feb 6, 2009)

jkingler said:


> How is it that Fedor is #3 p4p?
> 
> That seems unreasonably low, IMO.



what rankings are they?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2009)

Fedor isn't on the top P4P because his striking ability isn't as technical as the others, I would venture to guess and that his ground game, while great at heavyweight, isn't really proven with people at the same skill level that Anderson or even GSP has faced. 

That's not to say that Fedor wouldn't sub Silva really easily, or KO him at some point; it's just an unbiased overview of their skillsets.


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 6, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Fedor isn't on the top P4P because his striking ability isn't as technical as the others, I would venture to guess and that his ground game, while great at heavyweight, isn't really proven with people at the same skill level that Anderson or even GSP has faced.
> 
> That's not to say that Fedor wouldn't sub Silva really easily, or KO him at some point; it's just an unbiased overview of their skillsets.



First of all, whatever P4P list anyone is looking at that Fedor isn't number 1 is flawed. His striking ability might not be technical, but it works and finishes fighters. As for his ground game, I think he has proven to have one of the best in the game, and has proved it against much tougher opponents then either GSP or Silva faced..I still don't see who Silva has faced that makes him p4p number 1 on some peoples lists. Franklin and Hendo ok, but who else James Irvin? Travis Lutter? I mean Fedor has beaten guys like Nog, AA, Cro Cop. The point is that Fedor has earned his p4p spot and anyone who says otherwise is just wrong.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2009)

Arguing against Silva in a striking debate is a moot point. Silva vs Fedor in striking? Gimme a break.

You want to talk about ground games? Let's see who they've both faced that have a decent ground game, starting with Fedor since he's the easiest:

*Fedor*
Lindland
Nog
Arona
Sobral

*Silva*
Henderson
Marquardt
Lutter
Okami
Horn
Takase
Newton

*GSP*
BJ Penn
Fitch
Serra
Hughes
Koscheck
Trigg
Miller
Parisyan


Let's even pretend that Fedor's striking is even with Anderson and that GSP is on par with them all, too. Given their ground games against proven ground opponents, Fedor isn't above either of them

Maybe I'd be nice and put him above GSP since he lost to Matt Serra.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 6, 2009)

kakashi5 said:


> not really, as anderson walks around at 200-205 and fedor only walks around at about 220-225



You do realize that is a huge difference right?





P4P Rankings don't mean shit anyway. But Anderson is a far more dominate champion than Fedor is. Anderson is so dominate that everyone who fights him is billed as fodder. The heavy weights were just marketed better than the middle weights. I don't think Fedors caliber of opponents is any different than Anderson's.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 6, 2009)

People made a big deal out of Cote(not ranked) surviving to the third round with Silva, people are making a huge deal out of Arlovski(#2) surviving to the third minute with Fedor. 

Oh yea, and Fedor has never lost to a flying scissor heel hook.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2009)

Silva never fought an obese monster who I could probably beat up (Zulu), a lightweight (2 weight classes down from him (Lindland)), or get caught in a Kimura by an overweight striker (Hunt). 

I see your point though. Silva has some poor marks, but he was a pure striker at first and then moved into a super striker with a ground game good enough to beat a X-time King of Pancrase, a MW olympic wrestler who actually beat BIG NOG and even subbed the guy.


----------



## kakashi5 (Feb 6, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> You do realize that is a huge difference right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes i understand it's a big difference, it wsas a commment about him being two weight classes above, when he;'s really only one class above, as fedor could easily cut to make LHW. that was my point


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 6, 2009)

Gooba said:


> People made a big deal out of Cote(not ranked) surviving to the third round with Silva, people are making a huge deal out of Arlovski(#2) surviving to the third minute with Fedor.
> 
> Oh yea, and Fedor has never lost to a flying scissor heel hook.



No one is making a big deal about Arlovksi surviving to the third minute. People made  a big deal because he was knocked out.



kakashi5 said:


> yes i understand it's a big difference, it wsas a commment about him being two weight classes above, when he;'s really only one class above, as fedor could easily cut to make LHW. that was my point



Not really. Most Middleweights walk at 195-200 pounds. Very little fighters who walk at 205 fight at 205. Fedor couldn't cut down to LHW with out him being weaker either.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 6, 2009)

> No one is making a big deal about Arlovksi surviving to the third minute. People made a big deal because he was knocked out.


Well, Sherdog was, everyone was amazed by him after that fight.

I'd like to point out that at the time Zulu was supposedly 38-0 coming from Vale Tudo.


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 6, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Arguing against Silva in a striking debate is a moot point. Silva vs Fedor in striking? Gimme a break.
> 
> You want to talk about ground games? Let's see who they've both faced that have a decent ground game, starting with Fedor since he's the easiest:
> 
> ...




There is a difference between surviving against opponents with good ground games, and dominating opponents with good ground games while on the ground. The only times you see Silva on the ground hes never in the dominant position. The only time he has been in a dominate position on the ground is when he submitted Hendo. And Hendo was taking it to him on the ground in the first round. The point is Fedors ground game is much much better than Andersons and his striking imo isnt far off. Just because Silva has beat opponents with ground games, doesnt mean he has near the ground game of Fedor.


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 6, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Well, Sherdog was, everyone was amazed by him after that fight.
> 
> I'd like to point out that at the time Zulu was supposedly 38-0 coming from Vale Tudo.



Sorry about a double post, if its bad ill make sure not to do it again. But another point is that Hong Man Choi, another "can" that Fedor beat has done really good in K-1, has a wrestling background, and is said to be the strongest fighter in K-1(by multiple opponents) If this guy isn't the least bit dangerous then I don't know who is.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2009)

All I'm saying is Anderson's ground game is more proven. Not dominant? maybe not. But he beats them anyway, no matter how good their ground games are. almost always finished his opponent.

Fedor does, too, but only against a MW wrestler. The other ones were all decisions. His ground game just isn't as proven. I think it's overrated until proven to be as good as everyone thinks it is.

Nog was a decent test, but Anderson has passed more tests. Barnett might give Fedor a test on the ground but Barnett has had his share of poor ground showings. He got GNP'd by Cro Cop.


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 6, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> All I'm saying is Anderson's ground game is more proven. Not dominant? maybe not. But he beats them anyway, no matter how good their ground games are. almost always finished his opponent.
> 
> Fedor does, too, but only against a MW wrestler. The other ones were all decisions. His ground game just isn't as proven. I think it's overrated until proven to be as good as everyone thinks it is.
> 
> Nog was a decent test, but Anderson has passed more tests. Barnett might give Fedor a test on the ground but Barnett has had his share of poor ground showings. He got GNP'd by Cro Cop.



My point is the fights against the guys with decent ground games, Silva kept most of them standing and used his superb striking. He didn't go to the ground with Lutter and get him in a triangle or anything  But my point is that against ground fighters, you don't see anderson pulling off good moves on the ground, he just has good enough submission defense to keep himself out of trouble long enough to pull it up. The two ground fights he did win, one was against a gassed Lutter who could barely breathe after the fight and the other was against Hendo which Silva hurt him on his feet. Both fighters were doing good against Silva in the first round on the ground. I mean Silva has 1 win by submission, and thats against Hendo. He might have submitted Lutter with the triangle without the strikes but I doubt it. 2/4 of his losses were to submission, while I will be the first to admit the heel hook was insane, it was still a sub. Fedor has no losses to compare to but out of his 29 wins, 14 or so are from submission. That to me just kinda says he has the better ground game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2009)

He could have a better ground game, I'm not saying he doesn't. I'm just saying he doesn't have a lot of MMA proof to back it up.

Now, if you want to bring up the point that Anderson doesn't have a good enough ground game to pull of armbars on 7-foot tall monsters, that's one thing. But you agree that his ground game is good enough to avoid submissions and beat the living shit out of people who have outstanding submissions and ground games?

In a fight, where they are the same weight naturally, I'd be picking Anderson. He's just good enough on the ground to put Fedor into a precarious situation, or get back up to his feet, and take him out with his superior striking.

I think the bigger P4P discussion would be GSP vs Fedor. GSP's ground game in much better than Fedor's, or anyone else on the list. You'd have a hard time arguing against that. His standup is great as well. I think Fedor would take it though, simply due to his KO power. GSP would eat the mat.


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 6, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He could have a better ground game, I'm not saying he doesn't. I'm just saying he doesn't have a lot of MMA proof to back it up.
> 
> Now, if you want to bring up the point that Anderson doesn't have a good enough ground game to pull of armbars on 7-foot tall monsters, that's one thing. But you agree that his ground game is good enough to avoid submissions and beat the living shit out of people who have outstanding submissions and ground games?
> 
> ...



I would take Fedor in both fights personally, only because I don't think Silva has faced someone with the unorthodox striking and sambo base that Fedor has. The only vunerability Silva seems to have is against submission or good ground fighters, though its not a big vunerability. The thing about that fight is the way I look at it, Fedor is good enough standing not to be overwhelmed by Silva and Silva is good enough on the ground not to be overwhelmed by Fedor. I still give Fedor the edge becasue I think he has faced better opponents. I really think Fedor would KO GSP, and might even have a chance of a kimura from his back, only because of the way GSP trys to pass guard, its good for protecting against the triangle but it kinda leaves his arms ripe for the cranking. GSP/Silva I think will be interesting, I honestly think Silva will take it if its finished early and GSP later. I think GSP is smart enough to use his wrestling to try to overwhelm Silva and GnP him, but Silva has such precise striking I can't see him not picking GSP apart first.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 6, 2009)

I wish Anderson Silva vs Roy Jones JR went down


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 6, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> I wish Anderson Silva vs Roy Jones JR went down



How do you think it would go? I think Silva kinda would get fucked up, he has good hands in MMA but he also uses kicks and other stuff to set up his punches more, which you can't do in boxing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2009)

attackoflance said:


> I would take Fedor in both fights personally, only because I don't think Silva has faced someone with the unorthodox striking and sambo base that Fedor has. The only vunerability Silva seems to have is against submission or good ground fighters, though its not a big vunerability. The thing about that fight is the way I look at it, Fedor is good enough standing not to be overwhelmed by Silva and Silva is good enough on the ground not to be overwhelmed by Fedor. I still give Fedor the edge becasue I think he has faced better opponents. I really think Fedor would KO GSP, and might even have a chance of a kimura from his back, only because of the way GSP trys to pass guard, its good for protecting against the triangle but it kinda leaves his arms ripe for the cranking. GSP/Silva I think will be interesting, I honestly think Silva will take it if its finished early and GSP later. I think GSP is smart enough to use his wrestling to try to overwhelm Silva and GnP him, but Silva has such precise striking I can't see him not picking GSP apart first.


 I agree that Fedor would probably KO GSP. I still think that's his only real weak spot, althoug wouldn't rule out the possibility of GSP controlling him on the ground and getting a decision. Some might laugh, but look who he's fought and done that to. Some of the best ground guys out there.

As for Silva and Fedor, it's a tough one to call I suppose. I just think that given Silva's reach, skill, evasion, and ground game, he would take Fedor the majority of the time--his skills are sharper in some areas enough to weigh to his favor.

Although I don't agree with Fedor fighting better opponents. I think they are at least even in that area. Silva has fought the top guys at MW and Fedor at HW. The difference is, I think Silva's quality of opponent is much more consistent and underhyped where Fedor's are possibly overhyped.


----------



## kakashi5 (Feb 6, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Not really. Most Middleweights walk at 195-200 pounds. Very little fighters who walk at 205 fight at 205. Fedor couldn't cut down to LHW with out him being weaker either.



fedor could cut to 205 EASILY. he is no heavier than tito ortiz for example. he just chooses not to cut for whatever reason. he could cut 20lbs through diet and dehydration and make 205 no problem


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 6, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I agree that Fedor would probably KO GSP. I still think that's his only real weak spot, althoug wouldn't rule out the possibility of GSP controlling him on the ground and getting a decision. Some might laugh, but look who he's fought and done that to. Some of the best ground guys out there.
> 
> As for Silva and Fedor, it's a tough one to call I suppose. I just think that given Silva's reach, skill, evasion, and ground game, he would take Fedor the majority of the time--his skills are sharper in some areas enough to weigh to his favor.
> 
> Although I don't agree with Fedor fighting better opponents. I think they are at least even in that area. Silva has fought the top guys at MW and Fedor at HW. The difference is, I think Silva's quality of opponent is much more consistent and underhyped where Fedor's are possibly overhyped.



Alright, let me ask you this: has Silva submitted anyone from his back?

He's been submitted by Daiju Takase. He's been submitted by Ryo Chonan, by flying heel hook... what gives you this idea that he's got this astouding ground game you could put above Fedor's? A ground game that shocked the world back in 2002, essentially legitimizing GnP. 

So what does Anderson have? A BJJ Black Belt?

Wanderlei has a BJJ Black Belt, too. And that was from a Gracie, no less. And people take that one with a grain of salt. 

Also, where did this idea arise that Fedor would not be able to handle Silva standing? He's a Master of Sport in Sambo, and he's fought strikers just as dangerous and won.

I'm going to put a number on it and say Fedor wins this hypothetical match-up 75% of the time.


Hahaha, I can't believe you cited Hendo-Nog I, CMX. That's pretty great.


----------



## Tobirama (Feb 6, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> I wish Anderson Silva vs Roy Jones JR went down



Silva would be completely shamed in a boxing match


----------



## jkingler (Feb 6, 2009)

RJJ is super-beyond his prime at this point, though. I really wouldn't want to see it.


----------



## Tseka (Feb 7, 2009)

kakashi5 said:


> fedor could cut to 205 EASILY. he is no heavier than tito ortiz for example. he just chooses not to cut for whatever reason. he could cut 20lbs through diet and dehydration and make 205 no problem



Fedor's style of training wouldn't allow that.

And Fedor has stayed at his current weight for most of his career, why would he lose/gain it when he doesn't even pay much attention to it?

He's faster than most heavy weights and stronger than most light heavy weights, leave his weight alone, if elite LHWs want to face him, make them move up.


----------



## Tseka (Feb 7, 2009)

And all those people doubting Fedor's skills in both areas are insanely stupid.

Striking: Fedor did extremely well against prime Mirko Filopovic who was considered the greatest striker in MMA, how could you doubt his striking after that?

But fine, be a biased Anderson nutthugger and demean that performance.

Then let me bring you back to Sylvia, a kickboxer with a much longer reach... lost to Fedor in 36 seconds from strikes/submission.

Ok, ignore that?

Fast forward to Andrei, trained by Freddie Roach, billed as the greatest HW striker in MMA... gets KO'd by Fedor.

Still doubt that?

Backforward to Nogueira, trained by Cuba's national boxing team during his prime, gameplanned to beat Fedor by strikes... loses on his feet and gets GnP'ed on the ground.

Still doubt him?

Then you're retarded.

Ground Game:

There's no debate there, Fedor GnP'ed Nogueira, defeated Arona and owned Sobral.


Think Silva's better?

Skillwise he's far behind, I still placed him before Fedor in P4P simply because Fedor was facing chumps after Pride cracked, but after defeating 2 top 5 opponents the debate is over.


Unfortunately... GSP is #1 now, his diet of top ranked competition outshines both Silva's and Fedor's records and his skillset is quite as impressive.




Silva's good, by he's not facing top competition, I don't care if he cleared the division out either. 

Silva's striking better than Fedor?

Probably, but not by miles you guys exaggerate. 

He was getting outstriked by Chonan in 2 rounds, but I'll let that slide since it was a long time ago.

His ground game? 

Simply bashed for stupid reasons. Forget his embarrassing losses to poor caliber fighters, they were a long time ago, before he improved so much in BJJ. 

Trained by Nogueira brothers and it shows... 

His submission of Handerson was golden, BJJ slide from Cote was amazing and his smooth combination of athelticism+skill is unparallel.

Equivalent to Fedor's?

STFU.


----------



## Tseka (Feb 7, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Silva never fought an obese monster who I could probably beat up (Zulu), a lightweight (2 weight classes down from him (Lindland)), or get caught in a Kimura by an overweight striker (Hunt).
> 
> I see your point though. Silva has some poor marks, but he was a pure striker at first and then moved into a super striker with a ground game good enough to beat a X-time King of Pancrase, a MW olympic wrestler who actually beat BIG NOG and even subbed the guy.



Hahahahahahahahah, Fedor's wins against low competition(Zulu, Hunt) came at the same time Silva's losses to extremely low competition(Chonan, That Japanese guy who made Anderson eat pee pee)


----------



## Tseka (Feb 7, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So, anyone have any toughts on this weekend's UFN?
> 
> Anyone riding the Diego Sanchez Red-hot Tamale Cart? I am. I hope he kills Stevenson. I think he'll be a huge threat at 155, just as much as he was at 170 but without behemoths like Fitch and GSP to worry about.



How could you possibly have an interest in that card?

It looks so horrible.


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 7, 2009)

Tseka I agreed with you on most points, though I don't think GSP is anywhere near being top p4p. Beating Penn should no way influence his p4p rankings...especially with all the controversy..maybe he would be number 1 if he beat Alves and Fedor lost..Give him a few more fights against top competition and we will talk, at least a couple more title defenses. 

and the UFN card, horrible? It is a great chance to promote the young fighters, thats all there is to it, its not supposed to be PPV caliber, and there are some interesting fights on there.

*edit* and i thought i would get in trouble for double posting once...


----------



## ostrich (Feb 7, 2009)

Tseka said:


> Striking: Fedor did extremely well against prime Mirko Fil*i*povic who was considered the greatest striker in MMA, how could you doubt his striking after that?



Just wanted to point that out, there should be no such mistakes like Filopovic when talking about Mirko 
Agree with the rest of the post.Fedor is a beast in all aspects of mma


----------



## Ippy (Feb 7, 2009)

Dammit, I wanted to get HDNet, since they're like MMA central among networks, but it turns out it'd cost 11 extra bucks a month.

Money's tight. 

I've been wanting to see M1 Global for months now. :/


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 7, 2009)

attackoflance said:


> Tseka I agreed with you on most points, though I* don't think GSP is anywhere near being top p4p. Beating Penn should no way influence his p4p rankings..*.especially with all the controversy..maybe he would be number 1 if he beat Alves and Fedor lost..Give him a few more fights against top competition and we will talk, at least a couple more title defenses.
> 
> and the UFN card, horrible? It is a great chance to promote the young fighters, thats all there is to it, its not supposed to be PPV caliber, and there are some interesting fights on there.
> 
> *edit* and i thought i would get in trouble for double posting once...



This doesn't make sense since he was near the top before fighting Penn.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 7, 2009)

Silva is a great technical fighter, but Fedor apparently eats that up.  He's the best there is at what he does, and what he does isn't pretty.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 7, 2009)

I dislike P4P rankings and their discussions.

Lots and lots of wanton opinions and speculative BS in a world where we like to see _proof_.


----------



## Tseka (Feb 7, 2009)

I think they're interesting and give credit to a lot of smaller fighters who don't get attention.

Speculative? Yes

Often wrong? Yes

Biased? Yes

But the point still rests.


By the way, the UFC 95 fight card- I don't really see them becoming successful MMA fighters in the future...

I'd also like to point out that although I agree that Anderson's striking is superior to Fedor's, I think Fedor would outstrike Anderson for elemental reasons.

Fedor is a cautious fighter with extremely powerful strikes.

He uses footwork to dodge strikes and has very fast hands that will zulu whenever the opponent does a boxing defense.

Anderson is an aggressive fighter who utilizes his superior reach against most of his opponents, very fast in foot work, uses his athleticism and coordination for dodging strikes. 

I just don't think that shit will hang with Fedor, he's too good against any striker who won't angle.

I'd also like to give my predictions for the future of the UFC LHW division...

Jackson loses to Jardine in an upset, giving Lyoto the title shot against Evans.

Evans loses to Machida in a decision, giving Lyoto the title.

In the meanwhile, Jardine gets a victory against another well known fighter but not a very accomplished one and gets a title shot.

In the meanwhile, Jardine gets trained by Evans and the Jackson camp and Evans gives his take and experience on fighting Machida to decode his style.

But before Jardine, Liddell gets his title shot from beating Mauricio Rua and some other fighter way past his prime but still incredibly young.

Liddell loses to Lyoto.

Jardine defeats Lyoto in an upset.

Then Jardine loses to Wandrlei, who gets a 2-win streak against Coleman and Rampage(IV) 

Wanderlei has a successful title defense against Evans(who gets back on track like all the other fighters lol) and Evans experience from Jardine doesn't help because Jardine was KO'd in 38 seconds(lol)

Wanderlei has another successful defense against another WTF HOW DID THIS CAN GET A TITLE SHOT and wins.

Then loses to Lyoto who revamps his decoded style.

Lyoto then proceeds to having successful title defenses until he loses and then beats the shit out of Rampage.


A bit fantastical but I hope this happens.

That way my favorite fighters all benefit. 

Wanderlei becomes a 2 org champ and solidifies himself as the greatest LHW of all time(either him or Chuck)

Lyoto becomes a huge superstar and joins the caliber of Wanderlei and Liddell 

Liddell moves up to HW with a good run at the LHW title

Rampage gets the shit beat out of him by everybody(I fucking hate Rampage, that baby killing ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".))


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 7, 2009)

Right.....


----------



## Ippy (Feb 7, 2009)

Is that the same "baby killing ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" that was ruled to have *no* involvement with that woman's miscarriage, a fairly common event among pregnant women?


----------



## Tseka (Feb 7, 2009)

The MMAthematician said:


> Is that the same "baby killing ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" that was ruled to have *no* involvement with that woman's miscarriage, a fairly common event among pregnant women?



Pretty much, welcome to the American court system.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 7, 2009)

20-50% of all pregnancies end in miscarriage.  She could have miscarried for _any_ number of reasons.

Welcome to physiology.


----------



## Tseka (Feb 7, 2009)

jkingler said:


> How is it that Fedor is #3 p4p?
> 
> That seems unreasonably low, IMO.



Actually, he's tied with Anderson on yahoo sports now for the #1 spot.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 7, 2009)

Anthony Johnson is such a beast.


----------



## Tseka (Feb 7, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Anthony Johnson is such a beast.


----------



## kakashi5 (Feb 7, 2009)

lol if you dont believe anderson uses angles


----------



## Tseka (Feb 8, 2009)

By the way, who's Filopovic's next opponent?


----------



## jkingler (Feb 8, 2009)

According to wiki: 


> Mirko defeated the 30cm taller and 50kg heavier opponent from Korea, Choi Hong-man, on December 31st at FieLDS Dynamite!! 2008. The winning leg kick was to the back side of his opponents' left knee and resulted in a TKO win for Mirko. After the fight, Mirko announced that he would have a medical procedure done on his injured knee on January 2nd, 2009 and that the rehabilitation process would take about 6 months. *Mirko's cornerman said that Mirko's next fight will be probably be at the end of 2009.*


Not sure how accurate that is, but there you have it.


----------



## Tseka (Feb 8, 2009)

That was gay.

Thanks for the informative insight.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 8, 2009)

*sigh* 

What was gay?

Anyways, since I sometimes enjoy reading your posts, and thus don't particularly want to see you banned or warned or anything like that, here are two pieces of advice for you, Tseka: 

1) Make what you are referring to clearer. 

2) Combine your posts. Even if you just delete your previous posts and add the content to your most recent ones, it'll tidy things up and save you mod problems.


----------



## Tseka (Feb 8, 2009)

jkingler said:


> *sigh*
> 
> What was gay?
> 
> ...



I asked you about his next opponent and you just gave me the bread instead of the bread and peanut butter and jelly and another bread.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 8, 2009)

True. But that's what there is right now. The rest of your sandwich is on layaway.


----------



## Tseka (Feb 8, 2009)

He's my favorite fighter, who's yours?


----------



## jkingler (Feb 8, 2009)

By "favorite fighter," I'm guessing that you're talking MMA, given the thread, so...

Sakuraba is probably my all-time fave. I love how ballsy and showy he can be, all while being an extremely sound technical fighter. I especially love his innovative and effective wrestling techniques. Honestly, his ground game awes me. And watching him stomp Gracies is still probably the highlight of all MMA, IMO. I do wish he had a better chin and that he would fight at a lower weight to compensate for his somewhat questionable jaw, but all in all, he's my fave.

My favorite up and comer would have to be Lyoto. He's a cagey bastard, and fighters hate to fight him because of how intangible he seems to make himself in the ring. I love watching him do his thing even more than seeing his opponents get frustrated. Just barely, though. 

Note: It's a coincidence that they're both of Japanese ancestry. I promise, I'm only about 10% weeaboo. Also, Fedor is probably tied with several others for my third fave at the moment.


----------



## Tseka (Feb 8, 2009)

jkingler said:


> By "favorite fighter," I'm guessing that you're talking MMA, given the thread, so...
> 
> Sakuraba is probably my all-time fave. I love how ballsy and showy he can be, all while being an extremely sound technical fighter. I especially love his innovative and effective wrestling techniques. Honestly, his ground game awes me. And watching him stomp Gracies is still probably the highlight of all MMA, IMO. I do wish he had a better chin and that he would fight at a lower weight to compensate for his somewhat questionable jaw, but all in all, he's my fave.
> 
> ...


By the way, are you a mod on sherdog?


----------



## jkingler (Feb 8, 2009)

Nope. Not sure why you'd think that, either. I never go onto Sherdog, aside from when someone links me there. I'd wager that your query is meant to be insulting, though, so good job, you got me, you're a tough guy, etc. Can we move on? 

Re: Crocop: If he proves that he's as good as he used to be (which may take a couple of fights) and that he currently would be able to defend himself (as well as one can, lol) against Fedor, I'd love to see them fight again. Their first meeting was exciting.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 8, 2009)

Man fuck Crocop. 


Anyone remember that fat guy from fight night yesterday? The dutch guy who fought Cain. That back hand was so epic


----------



## Ippy (Feb 8, 2009)

Who _are_ all of your favorite fighters?

As most people have probably guessed, I'm all about Rampage.

After I first started training (just kickboxing at the time), I ended up picking up some KOTC DVD's at an EB Games (back when they were still called that), and I was impressed by a green Rampage taking on and making a game Eastman work for the win.

His performance and comments after the fight made me an instant fan, and I was watching him ever since.

Besides him, I like Koscheck (can't believe ppl STILL call him a "boring wrestler"...), Bisping (mostly to spite the people that hate him), Manhoef (gotta respect a guy who KO's Hunt), Overeem (loved the destruction of Hari), Baroni (best interviews ever), and Aoki (buttscooting ftw!).

Also, I was made a GSP fan after the whole greasing thing.

_“Lets go do a rematch with B.J. Penn,” said St. Pierre. “We’re going to do it this summer. St. Pierre-Penn III -- and this time we’ll wear a rash guard.”_


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 8, 2009)

Right now it is Lyoto Machida.  I love tactical fights


----------



## KushyKage (Feb 8, 2009)

i want to see rashad vs machida...st pierre vs silva wont be as exciting i i think, since gsp will definitely get his ass kicked even though he's good


----------



## Ippy (Feb 8, 2009)

I want to see both.

I'd love to see if Machida could hang with Evans and I'd love to see if GSP would have an answer for Silva.

Who knows what kind of gameplan his camp could cook up for him?


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 8, 2009)

Fav HW = Use to be Big Nog. Prob Mir now though.
Fav LHW = Machida
Fav MW = Michael Bisping (Silva and Lawler are close behind)
Fav WW = Anthony Johnson 
FAV LW = I'd have to think about it. Maybe Tyson Griffin. 
FAV FW = California Kid


----------



## Ippy (Feb 8, 2009)

Shit, how could I forget about Nog....

Also, a fellow Bisping fan.  We're few and far between. 

I can certainly see the appeal of Johnson, and I believe his title shot's coming on the horizon.  2010 WW champ?


----------



## KushyKage (Feb 8, 2009)

you guys see that dude who beat up stephen bonnar?? kid got moves...i'd like to see him step it up


----------



## Ippy (Feb 8, 2009)

Jon Jones?

Yeah, I loved that fight.

He threw Bonnar around like a ragdoll.  Sweeps, suplexes, throws....  I still can't get over that double overhook throw he pulled off.  

You can't clinch the guy without ending up on your ass.

If he learns some submissions, he'll be unstoppable.


----------



## KushyKage (Feb 8, 2009)

yeah true...submissions is what that guy needs. crazy throws plus that rolling elbow. that guy's weapon is his creativity


----------



## jkingler (Feb 8, 2009)

Johnny Bones is ridiculous. Totally agreed re: subs, since he was definitely laying and praying, but his pseudo-judo/wrestling-throw stand-up game is niiiiiice. As is his illegal spinning elbow game, but that's another story. XD

If he fine tunes the striking and gets some BJJ/judo groundgame going, and provided that his chin is sound, he'll be a force to reckon with.


----------



## kakashi5 (Feb 8, 2009)

michael bisping is also hilarious in real life!


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 8, 2009)

The MMAthematician said:


> Shit, how could I forget about Nog....
> 
> Also, a fellow Bisping fan.  We're few and far between.
> 
> I can certainly see the appeal of Johnson, and I believe his title shot's coming on the horizon.  2010 WW champ?


Yeah Bisping isn't a very popular guy


----------



## illusion (Feb 8, 2009)

My favorite fighters are BJ (cause I'm from Hawaii), Lesnor (I don't know, I just like cocky fighters) and Miguel Torres (this guy is a friggin' animal and will soon be mentioned with Fedor and Anderson).


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 8, 2009)

People already talk about Torres.

For him to get any more sunshine it would require the WEC to expand.


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 9, 2009)

Torres is great but needs to fight someone fighters from outside the US. He is definitely a favorite of mine..if we had to pick one fighter overall as our favorite it would be Fedor for me. Favorite by weight:
HW: Fedor
LHW: Lyoto
MW: Rich Franklin(guess hes LHW now tho) so Damien Maia
WW: Mike Swick
LW: Kenflo
FW: Faber
BW: Torres


----------



## Rampage (Feb 9, 2009)

wat happened to kimbo slice??


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 9, 2009)

Kimbo Slice disappeared with EliteXC.

I heard he was trying to get into pro boxing.


----------



## Rampage (Feb 9, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Kimbo Slice disappeared with EliteXC.
> 
> I heard he was trying to get into pro boxing.



serious lol... i bet he reckons he gunna be the nxt ALI or tyson LOLZ


----------



## Teach (Feb 9, 2009)

Isn't EliteXC coming back? I heard something, somewhere...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 9, 2009)

I thought I saw something on Sherdog about them reaching a new deal or something. I guess anything's possible.

I'm sure Kimbo gave up on his boxing dreams as well after getting his ass beat so easily.


----------



## kakashi5 (Feb 9, 2009)

not likely, strikeforce were on the verge of buying proelite. prob be similar to when ufc bought pride, asset stripping

boss sized bird


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 9, 2009)

Maybe that's what it was... I can't recall, I didn't read the article.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2009)

The only reason I would want EliteXC to come back is so that we can finally see that matchup between their 2 female fighters.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 9, 2009)

Rukia said:


> The only reason I would want EliteXC to come back is so that we can finally see that matchup between their 2 female fighters.


I have no desire to see Carano's beautiful face destroyed by Cyborg.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 10, 2009)

I saw an EliteXC fight with Kimbo and some dude with a 10-10 record the other day. Kimbo knocked him out in like 19 seconds. It was a waste of time. :/


----------



## Yammy (Feb 10, 2009)

jkingler said:


> I saw an EliteXC fight with Kimbo and some dude with a 10-10 record the other day. Kimbo knocked him out in like 19 seconds. It was a waste of time. :/



Please tell me you didnt refer to Tank as some dude 

edit: nevermind you are talking about Bo Cantrell. carry on


----------



## jkingler (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeah, Bo Cantrell.

If Bo Cantrell is considered a passable MMA fighter, than Kimbo may actually be good.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 10, 2009)

Thing is, he does have some skills, but he gets a lot of hate among hardcore MMA fans because he ended up being more famous and successful than 95% of fighters, despite spending most of his career beating up random scrubs in back yards.


----------



## kakashi5 (Feb 10, 2009)

cyborg would murderise carano (even if carano didn;t make weight lol)


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 10, 2009)

I think Carano would stand a chance if she actually dedicated herself to the fight, not just train for a week and come in overweight and think she can win, if she did that Cyborg will massacre her. There were talks about them going to WEC, but like someone mentioned Strikeforce did buy up EliteXC and will get a good portion of their fighters and the CBS deal more then likely. It wasn't Kimbos fault what happened to him and no one can honestly say they would have turned down the money and promotion he did just to have the respect of some fanboys on the internet. He is overhyped, isn't that great a fighter, has no ground game, but he made alot of money off himself and should be happy with it. 

and Tank Abott should just be some guy


----------



## jkingler (Feb 10, 2009)

Satoko Shinashi > Either of them. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xf9W9luyxHw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gooba (Feb 10, 2009)

Carano comes in overweight because her day job requires that she gain lots of muscle weight, which she does.

I don't think she is the best female fighter, probably the 3rd, but it isn't like she just gets fat and doesn't bother losing it.


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 10, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Carano comes in overweight because her day job requires that she gain lots of muscle weight, which she does.
> 
> I don't think she is the best female fighter, probably the 3rd, but it isn't like she just gets fat and doesn't bother losing it.




Yeah but she has said that for her last couple fights she has only put in a couple weeks combinred training. It seems disrespectful to me is all.


----------



## kakashi5 (Feb 10, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Carano comes in overweight because her day job requires that she gain lots of muscle weight, which she does.
> 
> I don't think she is the best female fighter, probably the 3rd, but it isn't like she just gets fat and doesn't bother losing it.



lol she was missing weight long before her gladiators gig, she takes fights at weights she either can;t make or is unwilling to make. she is totally unprofessional in that regard


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 10, 2009)

Well im not the biggest fan of woman MMA myself, not trying to be sexist, you just don't see as good fights. But who knows I used to think like that about the lighter weights when I first started watching and was iditoically wrong in that aspect.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 10, 2009)

Look up fights with Satoko Shinashi and Meiko Fujii. They're pretty technical fighters. Non-stop sub attempts = fuuuuuun, IMO. Decent GnP, too. If all you like is effective striking, then they won't be for you, but I love 'em.


----------



## kakashi5 (Feb 10, 2009)

rosi sexton (fought in bodog a number of times) is very good too. gt the fight whre she destroys some woman's ankle!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2009)

Female MMA? 

I remember Cyborg's fight that one time. She was pretty good, I guess, but I'd still rather see two men kick the shit out of eachother over two women any day.

Call me sexist.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 10, 2009)

Speaking of destroying ankles...Both of the ladies I mentioned are all about that. 

An example: 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJjZa5CXoWM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 10, 2009)

Ok woman bjj fighters are awesome, but still would rather watch men, only because they have more skill..not sexist in the least bit, just the fact that there are more males fighting and more fights means more experience


----------



## Rampage (Feb 10, 2009)

who is the best ufc fighter???


----------



## Gooba (Feb 10, 2009)

The only thing we know for sure is Fedor is the best MMA fighter, the UFC is kind of all up for grabs right now.  Unless you are talking about MW or WW, then Anderson Silva and GSP decisively.


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 10, 2009)

Overall best UFC fighter? Probably A. Silva, could make an argument for GSP. Hell if Rashad somehow beats Rampage and Lyoto I will be putting him at #2 in my p4p list better believe it.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 10, 2009)

If any of you have ever been to a grappling tournament, you would see some of the most dynamic and exciting grappling being done in the women's divisions.

Women's MMA is no different, from what little I've seen.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2009)

The best as in skill, entertainment, or something else? 

I think the best skill-wise is Anderson Silva. 

Entertainment-wise it is very hard to say. UFC has a lot of entertaining fighters. Rampage is at the top of that list along with Anderson and GSP about a dozen others.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 10, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The best as in skill, entertainment, or something else?
> 
> I think the best skill-wise is Anderson Silva.
> 
> Entertainment-wise it is very hard to say. UFC has a lot of entertaining fighters. Rampage is at the top of that list along with Anderson and GSP about a dozen others.


I agree with this, though attackoflance's mention of Evans seems on the money as well.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2009)

Ah, Rashad. Believe it or not, I've been a fan ever since his TUF days. I don't know why I liked him, but I always trusted in his ability.

I admit I was pretty frustrated with his boring decision fights early on but it looks to me like has come into his own as not only a highly-skilled P4P guy, but an entertaining fighter as well.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm not necessarily a fan of his, but I recognized that he was highly skilled, and I got sick pleasure in seeing the Evans-naysayers end up being wrong again and again, no matter who he fought.


----------



## kakashi5 (Feb 10, 2009)

The MMAthematician said:


> If any of you have ever been to a grappling tournament, you would see some of the most dynamic and exciting grappling being done in the women's divisions.
> 
> Women's MMA is no different, from what little I've seen.



QFT. i was at the ADCC brazil trials at the weekend, some of the women were absolute monsters on the mat!!!


----------



## Ippy (Feb 10, 2009)

Damn right.

I'm going to be competing in the upcoming Grappler's Quest in NJ next month, and I can't wait to see some of them in action again.

Flying armbars.  Jumping triangles.  Ridiculous sweeps.  They're all over the place.






I recognize a couple of those from work, as a bunch of patients are on mucho painkillers due to the various injuries they have, and whoo!  Whatever enhancement Parisyan got from the lack of pain was hurt by his inability to think straight.

This also explains his nonsensical post-fight interview with MMA Live.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2009)

That's crazy. I lost respect for Karo after that TUF incident. He comes off as a guy that might have class then proves you wrong and shits all over it (the TUF thing).


----------



## kakashi5 (Feb 10, 2009)

serious leg injury, serious mental heath problems, serious painkillers


----------



## kakashi5 (Feb 10, 2009)

regarding elitexc being bought by strikeforce and carano/cyborg fight

ALSO!! shamrock vs nick diaz @179 lb catchweight april 11th!!!!


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 10, 2009)

I've rolled with a few women before. Women outside of the US are nasty at MMA.


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 11, 2009)

kakashi5 said:


> regarding elitexc being bought by strikeforce and carano/cyborg fight
> 
> ALSO!! shamrock vs nick diaz @179 lb catchweight april 11th!!!!



anyone else think Shamrock will probably take this easily? I think Nick should drop to LW, and will probably be overwhelmed at 179.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 11, 2009)

I actually have Diaz in this fight. 

Frank is a larger guy, has some great skills, and finally fixed his teeth. I just think Nick has all the tools to put him away. He would keep him at bay on the feet with his striking and sub him on the ground. 

I'd take Nick by sub late round 2 or mid 3rd.


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 11, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I actually have Diaz in this fight.
> 
> Frank is a larger guy, has some great skills, and finally fixed his teeth. I just think Nick has all the tools to put him away. He would keep him at bay on the feet with his striking and sub him on the ground.
> 
> I'd take Nick by sub late round 2 or mid 3rd.



I take Shammy by TKO rnd 2. Dunno why, since I love the Diaz brothers and think they both have great potential, I just see Shammy taking this one...call it a gut hunch.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 11, 2009)

It's easy to understand why most people would pick him. He's got good skills, power, etc... I just think Diaz has what it takes. He's tough as nails, too, so I don't see him being defeated that easily.


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 11, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's easy to understand why most people would pick him. He's got good skills, power, etc... I just think Diaz has what it takes. He's tough as nails, too, so I don't see him being defeated that easily.



Either way it will be a great fight, hope we see some more XC fighters on the SF card.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 11, 2009)

Should be, but I'd rather see Diaz/KJ Noons 2. We need to put that one to bed.


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 11, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Should be, but I'd rather see Diaz/KJ Noons 2. We need to put that one to bed.



Yeah definitely, and thats a fight I see Diaz taking. I see Nate at lw and it just looks like hes the more muscular of the two, I really think Nick should go to lw and would easily be a force there, WW he might do good against some opponents but I don't see him doing much against bigger WW's like Alves, Fitch, GSP.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm not sure that Diaz could make lightweight that easily anymore. Didn't he miss weight recently by an obscene amount? 

With Diaz's surgery and such he should be able to take KJ Noons this time; there won't be any cuts that easily and the fight won't get stopped. Diaz is usually willing to take a beating and get a sub; even though he does have good striking and claims that it's the best boxing in MMA, I don't know if he could take Noons on the feet. 

As for the bigger welterweights, I will wait to see how he does against Frank Shamrock to decide if he could hang with them or not.


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 11, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm not sure that Diaz could make lightweight that easily anymore. Didn't he miss weight recently by an obscene amount?
> 
> With Diaz's surgery and such he should be able to take KJ Noons this time; there won't be any cuts that easily and the fight won't get stopped. Diaz is usually willing to take a beating and get a sub; even though he does have good striking and claims that it's the best boxing in MMA, I don't know if he could take Noons on the feet.
> 
> As for the bigger welterweights, I will wait to see how he does against Frank Shamrock to decide if he could hang with them or not.



I agree, good point. If he can do well against Shamrock who is a MW then he can definitely hang. No matter what I don't see him beating GSP but that fight won't happen anytime soon anyway. And yes he missed weight last time by like 9 pounds or something...maybe more. Can't remember his reason, I like his boxing but it just LOOKS so unaffective until after the fight when the guys face looks like the marshmellow man from ghostbusters.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 11, 2009)

attackoflance said:


> anyone else think Shamrock will probably take this easily? I think Nick should drop to LW, and will probably be overwhelmed at 179.



He already fights at LW. It's a catch weight bout.


----------



## Rampage (Feb 11, 2009)

yup shamrock should take this 1


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 11, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> He already fights at LW. It's a catch weight bout.



Actually Diaz has been fighting at WW for his past couple fights. He was supposed to fight in DREAM i think at LW against Eddie Alvares but it never happened.

*edit* Actually the fight with Alvares was for the vacant WW title too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 12, 2009)

Anyone interested in Roy Jones's MMA/Boxing thing? I don't know, seems kinda interesting I guess. I just don't care for boxing.


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 12, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Anyone interested in Roy Jones's MMA/Boxing thing? I don't know, seems kinda interesting I guess. I just don't care for boxing.



Haven't heard much about it, I don't watch boxing tho.

How about DREAM's WW GP, Aoki  is in it, he got the finals of LW. Wonder if he can win the WW, hes a crazy fighter, has to stop with the butt scoot tho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 12, 2009)

When is that supposed to be and who are the players? This is the first I've heard of it (or I have forgotten all about it) and I try to keep up to date on these things.

I think Aoki could take it, depending on who all will participate. He might be in trouble if there is a good striker with strong takedown defense though.


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 12, 2009)

Can't remember off hand when it is, but so far only Sakurai and Aoki have been listed...if he fights a striker he will just butt scoot


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 13, 2009)

Ah, the unfamous butt scoot. He is pretty good at that, didn't he do that extensively in his last fight? I can't remember.

I wonder which spandex pants he will wear? Banana, rainbow, or some new ones?


----------



## jkingler (Feb 13, 2009)

Any video of this infamous butt scoot? Never seen the guy fight, so I'm curious. XD


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 13, 2009)

sveni

I think it's during this fight.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 13, 2009)

It was Aoki's buttscoot, and his ability to somehow get it to help him win fights, that made me an instant fan.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 13, 2009)

Loved it. I officially like that guy now.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 13, 2009)

I dont belive in female mma

The only time I saw anything remotely close was that show with the muay thai tourney


----------



## Gooba (Feb 14, 2009)

I was a fan as soon as I saw these pants.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 14, 2009)

He's like Aoki from Ippo made flesh. 

/too much ridiculous win


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 14, 2009)

Ken Shamrock finally got a win last night against that fat guy. Tank Abbott beat an equally unimpressive opponent.

Shamrock vs Abbott... Battle of the decade


----------



## Arishem (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm not sure if you guys have seen this, but it's funny as hell:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwEyEanggSU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ippy (Feb 15, 2009)

Sylvia gets a lot of undue hate from fans.  Like him or not, he accomplished a lot in MMA, and his only losses have come by way of other top competition (all current or former champions).

btw, Mousasi is talking about moving up to HW.  I can't wait.  This guy's on a tear, and I'd love to see him eventually take on Fedor after a couple fights at HW to get him used to it first.

I would have preferred to see him eventually take on A. Silva at some point, but we can't always get what we want.

LMAO @ Sonnen's attempt at MMAth


----------



## Tseka (Feb 16, 2009)

Arishem said:


> I'm not sure if you guys have seen this, but it's funny as hell:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwEyEanggSU[/YOUTUBE]



All of that guy's videos are funny.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2009)

I heard about Mousasi going to HW. Honestly, I thought it was a joke. 

Too good for MW? I don't really have too much opinion on the guy one way or another. I guess it should be mildly entertaining.


----------



## Tseka (Feb 16, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Ken Shamrock finally got a win last night against that fat guy. Tank Abbott beat an equally unimpressive opponent.
> 
> Shamrock vs Abbott... Battle of the decade



Shamrock for the win.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2009)

I am glad Tank finally got a win. Guy has been on a tear! Of losing.

Abbott/Shamrock prime would've made a fun fight. I think it could actually go either way these days. Tank sloppy KO round 1.


----------



## Tseka (Feb 16, 2009)

Prime Tank vs Prime Shamrock?

WTF.

Prime Shamrock was on the same league as Couture ffs.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2009)

I know, Shamrock would've heel-hooked Tank pretty easily back then. I am just giving a throwback to Tank. I think that's one of the fights he really wanted. That fat bastard.


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 16, 2009)

Shamrock was good in his prime and Tank is a glorified brawler. Shammy would own him then and probably own him now.


----------



## kakashi5 (Feb 16, 2009)

i met mousassi a couple of months back, really nice guy, good jiu jitsu game. honestly i thought he was small for a MW!!


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 17, 2009)

Funny you mentioned that since hes actually moving to HW now


----------



## Gooba (Feb 17, 2009)

I really want to see him vs Anderson, as well as Manhoef vs Anderson.  I refuse to put him P4P above Fedor unless he beats them both.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2009)

Manhoef has had some impressive showings lately. However, I think Anderson should take him out with relative ease. He may have to weather an early storm, but judging from his past performances Manhoef has something to be desired in the way of a gas tank.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 17, 2009)

I just think Manhoef has one of the best standup in MW and if he connects I think it could put Anderson down.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2009)

Maybe, maybe not. I think Silva has a decent enough chin to take a few of his wildman punches. Not the Hunt-killer, but some of his other ones. I recall seeing him in a brawl with some guy in a low-rate MMA event and he could barely put that guy away and was totally gassed by round 2.


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 17, 2009)

Yeah Melvin has power and some decent technique but I really think Silvas standup is just light years beyond his. Silva has a way of landing all his hits but not getting hit. I think the fight would go along the lines of Rich Franklins two fights with Silva. I really would like to see Silva/Mousassi though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2009)

Regardless, I'd like to see the fight, too. Both of them.

I would've liked to see him destroy Kang and Filho just to shut people up, but I believe people have already been shut up.


----------



## kakashi5 (Feb 17, 2009)

filho is a  fucking beast, mental health problems aside


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2009)

And Silva would knock him out faster than Seth KO'd Kimbo.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 17, 2009)

Gooba said:


> I really want to see him vs Anderson, as well as Manhoef vs Anderson.  I refuse to put him P4P above Fedor unless he beats them both.


Manhoef would never make it to get a title shot, what with all of the jits guys in the MW division.

Even the most incompetent trainers would advise their guys to take him down and try to beat him there.



attackoflance said:


> Yeah Melvin has power and some decent technique but I really think Silvas standup is just light years beyond his. Silva has a way of landing all his hits but not getting hit. I think the fight would go along the lines of Rich Franklins two fights with Silva. I really would like to see Silva/Mousassi though.


Manhoef's standup is no joke.

He's waaaay too fast for Silva to try to use head movement, boxing style, and he's also way too fast for Silva to afford to keep his hands low, which we all know he likes to do.

I'd honestly give Manhoef the edge while standing.

As soon as the fight went to the ground, though, he'd tap within a minute.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I recall seeing him in a brawl with some guy in a low-rate MMA event and he could barely put that guy away and was totally gassed by round 2.


It was a Cage Rage title fight, against Cyborg.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2009)

Yeah, I remember that now because of Cyborg. Maybe I should re-watch it, it's been a long time.

As for Manhoef being too fast or sound on the feet for Silva, I'm not sure. I think that Silva would do his homework and adapt his game to counter it. Certainly he wouldn't try to dance around with his hands at his sides or anything. He has Spider-Man reflexes, too, so I think he should be find with the speed.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 17, 2009)

I don't care how fast you are, you're eventually going to get hit, and especially when you're going up against the fighter that many consider has the fastest hands in MMA (and damn sure the MW division).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2009)

Well Silva gets hit sometimes, he just knows how to make the hits he takes cause little damage. Isn't that what all the good strikers do? I have only seen a handfull of Melvin's fights, but none of them suggested to me he would end Silva that easily.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 17, 2009)

He has the speed to outwork Silva, and the power to potentially KO him.

I wouldn't count him out of a fight between the two, and if it remained standing, I'd say that he would have the edge.

I never said that he would "end" anything "easily".


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 17, 2009)

The fuck how long this shit been stickied for? I never looked at the stickied threads so I figured no one had been posting in here 

I'm bout to finish the DREAM Middleweight Grand Prix then I'll drop my opinions on those middleweights.


----------



## kakashi5 (Feb 18, 2009)

silva would beat melvin on the feet imo. having a foot more reach and better footwork would sure help 

as for silva beasting filho, would never happen for two reasons, an in shape filho is a force. and 2, they're very close friends and would never fight


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 18, 2009)

The only person I see having a chance in the near future of beating Silva at MW is Damien Maia and the only way that is gonna happen is if he works on his standup, he doesn't have to be near as good as Anderson, just good enough to avoid some hits and pull guard, from there I don't think Silva stands a chance, he hasn't shown an affinity for having crazy GnP, and we know he doesn't have the best sub defense though it is good. I think give Maia 2 more fights after Sonnen though, both against good opponents with standup and decent tdd. Give him Nate and the looser of Hendo/Silva(when hendo beats bisping for the shot after TUF)


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 18, 2009)

Mirko Cro Cop for UFC 99.

Link removed


Says he wants to fight Corture.


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 18, 2009)

I saw that, wonder how reliable it is. If its something he wants or if its gonna happen. I say Couture by whatever he wants. Cro Cop will never be the same :/


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 18, 2009)

Rich Franklin vs Wanderlei Silva also


----------



## Ippy (Feb 18, 2009)

Bisping's only one fight away from a title shot.  If he beats Hendo after TUF 9, he gets it.

Very deserving, IMO.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 19, 2009)

I hope if Mirko comes back he comes back like he used to be. I know I wound like a Sherdogger when I say this, but a focused and in-shape Mirko would kill Randy or any other HW in the UFC. Kill them. Literally.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 19, 2009)

Not being in shape isn't an excuse. I seriously doubt Crocop could beat Corture.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 19, 2009)

It isn't so much an excuse, as a reason.  He was a lesser fighter due to poor physical shape.  Sometimes you lose because of that, sometimes due to poor skills, sometimes to poor strategy.  Claiming one area was deficient isn't a cop-out.  (SEE WHAT I DID THERE)


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 19, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I hope if Mirko comes back he comes back like he used to be. I know I wound like a Sherdogger when I say this, but a focused and in-shape Mirko would kill Randy or any other HW in the UFC. Kill them. Literally.



Nog?


----------



## Ippy (Feb 19, 2009)

Jove said:


> Nog?


A healthy Nog who isn't  come fight time.

And am I the only one who wants to see Lil Nog in the UFC LHW picture too?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 19, 2009)

Mirko would kill current Nog, yes. His days of eating LHKs are long past.


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 20, 2009)

Lets see here...first thing I wanna address is Bisping deserving a title shot..just gonna go with a big 

Next..if Couture and Cro Cop were both back to the fighers they used to be, I would give it to Cro Cop everytime. But currently, Couture looks less bad then Cro Cop 

If sick Nog fought crap Cro Cop I would give to Cro Cop cause Nog looked terrible against Mir. Back to the both being in prime, Nog everytime.

I am very excited about Wandy/Franklin, but I think Franklin will take it handily(sp?) He has looked impressive and never seems to have a bad fight. Wandy seems to be on his way out soon unless he can step it up. People thought he was back after the Jardine fight...I just thought he got lucky  Not saying he couldn't beat Jardine but I think he got lucky by ending it early, Jardine has a way of losing to a big name then beating a big name then losing and so on.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 20, 2009)

GRAAAAAAH!  I want Fedor to fight Barnett in March then join the UFC immediately after.  I want to see him fight Mir, Brock, and Randy so bad.  All within 2009.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2009)

He will fight Barnett then a string of unworthy opponents like Ben Rothwell and maybe Tank Abbott. Then he will fight some guy from "Fighting Fedor" and after that he might rematch Arlovski.

Let's be realistic here.


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 20, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He will fight Barnett then a string of unworthy opponents like Ben Rothwell and maybe Tank Abbott. Then he will fight some guy from "Fighting Fedor" and after that he might rematch Arlovski.
> 
> Let's be realistic here.



I disagree with the fact that he will Abbott, I think Fedor would have enough sense to turn that fight down. I do think however he will might Mousassi or Vitor after Barnett if Affliction is still alive. If not I see him either going back to Japan to fight maybe Cro Cop or Overeem or go to Strikeforce and fight jobbers, or even UFC one day, because it will happen eventually I think.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2009)

Maybe it will. I have all but given up on seeing Fedor in the UFC. The likelyhood of it, to me, is less than 1%.

If Mirko is coming back to the UFC a rematch probably won't happen soon, either. I could see him fight Overeem though. Maybe Karhitonov; some of those guys. Tank Abbott was just a joke, but I wouldn't count that fight out if he goes back to Japan.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 20, 2009)

Why doesn't Bisping deserve a title shot if he beats Dan Henderson attackoflance?



I don't think Corture wants to fight Cro Cop. If Cro Cop comes back I wonder who he'll be set up to fight against.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2009)

Couture of course doesn't want to fight Mirko. He really only wants to fight Fedor, I believe, and possibly a rematch with Lesnar or Mir if he beats Lesnar. He has nothing really to gain by beating Mirko but has a lot to lose. And he would lose.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 20, 2009)

Why would he lose?


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 20, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Why doesn't Bisping deserve a title shot if he beats Dan Henderson attackoflance?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Corture wants to fight Cro Cop. If Cro Cop comes back I wonder who he'll be set up to fight against.



Ok. On the Cro Cop things, its not certain yet if he will even come back, they are talking to agent. If it does happen his most likely opponent would have been Couture, except he says he will only take the fight if he has adequate training time after his movie. So if he comes back we might see Nog/Cro Cop which I will give to Nog. But I think anyone beats Mirko right now until I see him back to old form.

I don't think that Bisping deserves to fight Hendo first of all, a lackluster win over Leben doesn't really make me think anyhting. I think it should have been Bisping/Gouviea and maybe Maia or Nate against Hendo for that shot, just because of there impressive wins, but Maia is still a fight or two away from that honor I think. Okami also deserves a shot in front of Bisping. I think Okami should get the next shot if he beats another opponent, Nate deserves a shot if he beats Gouveia but no one wants Silva/Marquart II. Maia is still a fight away after he beats Sonnen. Unfortantly Bisping is popular and his fight for the title would be in the UK and it will happen...oh wait no it won't cause he will get beat easily by Hendo.

So basically Bisping doesn't deserve to fight Hendo and wont beat Hendo. He won't get the title shot he doesn't deserve. I think we will see the winner of Nate/Wilson fight Okami for a shot and then Maia will probably fight Hendo for his shot.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 20, 2009)

If he's going to be defeated by Hendo so easily then what is the big deal? Let's say if he does defeat Henderson, does that mean he doesn't deserve a shot still? The UFC has always been like this, in less you've just started watching I don't know how you could find Bisping vs Hendo for #1 contendership dumb? Much crazier shit has happened in terms of title shots. Silva's fighting a guy who's never been on the Main Card.


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 20, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> If he's going to be defeated by Hendo so easily then what is the big deal? Let's say if he does defeat Henderson, does that mean he doesn't deserve a shot still? The UFC has always been like this, in less you've just started watching I don't know how you could find Bisping vs Hendo for #1 contendership dumb? Much crazier shit has happened in terms of title shots. Silva's fighting a guy who's never been on the Main Card.



Silva is fighting a guy who doesn't deserve a shot either, but hes much more deserving of Bisping right now. I think Okami should have had the shot but your right, the UFC has always been like this. They give shots based on popularity which is smart by them, not based on who you have beat. But Thales is actually a worthy opponent, hes 14-1 and should be 15-0 honestly, and has beat some good fighters, including Marquart, McFedries(sp?), and Pete Sell. Now, I might have worded it wrong in the first place, but Bisping doesn't deserve the chance he has right now imo, it should have gone to someone else. But if he did manage to beat Hendo, then yeah, sure he deserves a shot at the title..not before Okami but oh well with that. I just feel that Bispings spot could have been filled by a couple other fighters that deserved it more.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2009)

I think Couture vs current Mirko could go either way. I don't see Couture knocking him out, but I could see him playing his clinch game and getting a decision. Mirko could get off a good LHK or two and put Randy away though. Or, maybe, he will actually punch and get him down that way.

A primed Mirko, however, would eat Randy for breakfast. He would pummel him with the hands and get a flashy LHK KO while dancing around and avoiding his clinch.


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 20, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think Couture vs current Mirko could go either way. I don't see Couture knocking him out, but I could see him playing his clinch game and getting a decision. Mirko could get off a good LHK or two and put Randy away though. Or, maybe, he will actually punch and get him down that way.
> 
> A primed Mirko, however, would eat Randy for breakfast. He would pummel him with the hands and get a flashy LHK KO while dancing around and avoiding his clinch.



Yeah, the one thing Randy has, even now though, is his superior gameplanning. If he can go in there, and use his clinch and wrestling and get Mirko on the ground and control him there, I see him winning an easy decision, hell maybe even TKO from GnP. But yeah if Mirko was in his prime I wouldn't have bet against him..but then again I wouldn't have in the GG or Kongo fight either.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2009)

I could see that. It was really hard to watch Mirko lose to Gonzaga that way and then lose to Kongo in the fashion that he did. I'm hoping he comes back and breaks some necks. 

I think it was just a little slump. You can't just say he's finished because of a couple bad fights. Look at Anderson Silva: his losses in Pride were pretty bad, but he's the P4P king right now. Also, look at Rampage. People were calling him done when he fought Lindland due to his performance. Then what happened?


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 20, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I could see that. It was really hard to watch Mirko lose to Gonzaga that way and then lose to Kongo in the fashion that he did. I'm hoping he comes back and breaks some necks.
> 
> I think it was just a little slump. You can't just say he's finished because of a couple bad fights. Look at Anderson Silva: his losses in Pride were pretty bad, but he's the P4P king right now. Also, look at Rampage. People were calling him done when he fought Lindland due to his performance. Then what happened?



I base my thinking on Cro Cop not coming back in top form on more then just his two losses, his win over Mizuno just didn't look like he was there at all. The Overeem fight wasn't a great indication but I think he would have lost that too. The Choi fight...ehh...can't judge anything on that. I just haven't seen him come back and look anything like the fighter he used to be, and trust me I want it more then anyone


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2009)

I have faith in Mirko. He has all the skills, he just has to focus and use them. I think he'll rise up out of the ashes within his next 2 fights and really start dominating again. I know he doesn't plan on fighting for too much longer though.

The way I look at it, he's in a slump. Rampage was also in a slump. He lost to Wand twice, put on a pitiful display against Lindland, and looked pretty bad against Marvin Eastman as well. Then he beats Chuck and is suddenly on top of the world.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 20, 2009)

Cro Cop can always make a comeback.  Although Overeem was getting the edge in the standup in their last fight, *before* the devastating ball shots, he didn't exactly look like he didn't belong in the ring.

He's not what I would call old, and I could see him still being a force for a few more years.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 21, 2009)

Rampage was what 26 or 27 when he lost to Wanderlei? Crocop is 34 and coming off of big injuries. Even if he does turn things around by the time he gets a title shot (aside from directly challenging Fedor's WAMMA belt since they'd accept any recognizable name) there's a good chance his body will be to burned out.


----------



## MueTai (Feb 21, 2009)

Nate Marquardt vs. Wilson Gouveia ending:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Holy kung fu batman!


----------



## Tiger (Feb 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh man, for a free televised UFC event, that was pretty damn awesome.

I was especially impressed with Nate Marquardt's and Demian Maia's performances. 

The Sanchez/Stevenson fight was good if you're a fan of Diego, and he proved he's at the right weight-class now...but I was really hoping for a KO. Either way, he dominated Stevenson, who demonstrated the prophetic words of Sanchez before the fight: "Joe's fights are all the same, he does the same things. He hasn't evolved as a fighter, and I have." He hit the nail on the head with that one.


----------



## MueTai (Feb 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah Maia's sub was so slick, as usual for him.  He's got the have the best BJJ in the UFC right now.  Nate the Great looked, well, great.  For a thick guy he moves very well, and that finish was pretty gar.  Lol @ Kos, he had absolutely no business losing that fight.  Oh well shit happens in MMA.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 22, 2009)

Marquardt vs. Gouveia
*Spoiler*: __ 



Finally saw the fight, and damn, Marquardt dominated every aspect of that fight.

Marquardt vs. Maia for next middleweight title shot!




Damn, been on Sherdog for years, and I've never seen .


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Marq vs Maia should fight to see who gets the next title shot after Bisping/Hendo

Not a bad debut for Nightmare. His next fight he'll prob be a lot more stronger.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 22, 2009)

People are wondering if this is Arianny or not.  It could be anyone, but one way or another, it's hilarious.


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 22, 2009)

I got third place on UFC Fantasy thingie


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2009)

Relatively entertaining night of fights. I find it funny that Koscheck lost. I do think the stoppage may have been early, but I can see the other arguments as valid as well. He shouldn't have let it come to that, though.

Looking forward to seeing Diego at LW. He looked alright, but not as good as he has looked in the past like some Sherdoggers are saying. Let's give him a pass since it was his first fight at LW.

Maia's submission win was nice. I thought It would be more of a fight, but I guess I was wrong.


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 23, 2009)

Maia has quickly become my favorite up and commer and one of my top 5 overall so far. His standup is really lacking though and I hope he improves it, because right now he doesn't stand a chance against anyone with decent standup with tdd. He definitely isnt ready for that title shot hes screaming for.

And you don't understand how dissappointed i was in Koscheck..more so becasue I actually came in second place...3 points away from first...and if koscheck would have won or at least made it to the score cards i would have won


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2009)

How many people actually thought Koscheck would lose that fight? 

Probably as many people that thought Mir would be Nog.


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 24, 2009)

Well I didn't even really care about the fight. Koscheck isn't gonna be champ anytime soon, and the other guy was a no name with a 1 fight deal. Im just made cause I wanted that damn Ipod touch...ill never stop talking about it either


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2009)

Yeah, that would've been pretty nice. Maybe next time. Only another two weeks and you can play on Rampage vs Jardine, right?

It'd be interesting if Jardine managed to win that fight. That would make 3 former or future champs he has defeated.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 24, 2009)

Rate these Middleweights with #1 being the best

Rich Franklin
Yushin Okami
Michael Bisping
Robbie Lawler
Dan Henderson
Nate Marquardt
Damian Maia


----------



## Gooba (Feb 24, 2009)

I'd say Franklin, but I'm kind of on his nuts due to him being a math teacher.

If Rich v Hendo was for a title I am pretty sure Rich would have won.


----------



## Teach (Feb 24, 2009)

Frank Mir looks tough.


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 25, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Rate these Middleweights with #1 being the best
> 
> Rich Franklin
> Yushin Okami
> ...



hmm...well it depends on what you mean by best. best record..thats boring anyone who can use google can do that. best fighter though, thats opinion and much more fun. so here we go.

Franklin
Hendo
Maia
Okami
Marquardt
Lawler
Bisping

and some explaination i guess....Franklin, though loosing to Hendo, I think that fight could have went either way, and didn't they fight at 205? I think Rich is more comfortable then Hendo at 205 and would have been a different fight. Hendo is second because hes an amazing fighter and is the only guy to win a round against Anderson in recent history. Now the interesting part begins..Maia imo would beat anyone else on this list. I think none of the other fights have the standup game to put Maia out of his element and prevent him from pulling guard. I do think Okami has the best chance at it, but still think he would end up submitted. Okami next because though boring he is a good fighter and would school the rest..the bottom three are just who i think is better in order. Bisping has a great record but has never really impressed me unlike Nate and Robbie.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 25, 2009)

If it was best record I wouldn't ask anyone to rate it then lol.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 25, 2009)

So, I saw Mike Nickels at my gym last night. He's a bit bigger than I imagined him being. If you don't remember who that is, he was TUF season 3, I think. He was with some other guy who looked really familiar but I don't know who he was...

I should've taken a picture, I guess, but it's Mike Nickels. Not Fedor or anything.


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 25, 2009)

Well even based on record people would still rank them different..Maia has a good record but his wins arent as big as franklins or hendo.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Mar 1, 2009)

Melvin Manhoef wants to fight Wandy.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 1, 2009)

That would be a fucking brawl.

I can't imagine any MMA fan not wanting to see that fight.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 1, 2009)

I wouldn't want to see it. It would just result in Wanderlei being knocked out again.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 1, 2009)

And it would be a spectacular knockout.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm not too keen on seeing Wandy die just yet.


----------



## attackoflance (Mar 2, 2009)

While the fight would be amazing with Wandy would fight like he did in PRIDE, hes a different fighter now and Melvin can KO the best of them, I see him winning that easily. I would still want to see it in the hopes that it would be a war.


----------



## Tseka (Mar 2, 2009)

WANDY!!!!!!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 2, 2009)

Anybody watch WEC last night? Jose Aldo is a fucking BEAST and Demacio Page looked like he damn near killed his opponent.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2009)

I wanted to, but this shitty Dish thing that's set up at the place I am living doesn't get VS. Shitty. 

I'll watch the notable fights online somewhere.


----------



## Tseka (Mar 2, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wanted to, but this shitty Dish thing that's set up at the place I am living doesn't get VS. Shitty.
> 
> I'll watch the notable fights online somewhere.



You can use aluminum to get stronger signals.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 3, 2009)

Aluminum, eh? I don't think I'm allowed to touch their satellite though.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 3, 2009)

I can't believe Mike Brown tooled Garcia. Garcia looked pretty nervous out there.

My God that first fight at WEC 39 really killed it for me. That was horrible. Marcus Hicks should be fired since he lost also 

I think that stoppage with Jose Aldo was kinda bull though he would have won any way.

That shit with Page was just savage. I heard Galvao was spazzing in the ring after that.



Garcia vs Aldo ftw


----------



## attackoflance (Mar 3, 2009)

Yeah the WEC show had some amazing fights, Aldo was great, but I was really impressed by Mike Brown, alot of people thought he got lucky, but he showed them didnt he?


----------



## attackoflance (Mar 3, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> I can't believe Mike Brown tooled Garcia. Garcia looked pretty nervous out there.
> 
> My God that first fight at WEC 39 really killed it for me. That was horrible. Marcus Hicks should be fired since he lost also
> 
> ...



As much as the Hicks fight sucked though, I think the ref was way out of line.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 3, 2009)

Threatening to call a no contest for being boring :- p. I seriously doubt they were listening to him though.


----------



## Tseka (Mar 3, 2009)

Wandy FTW.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 3, 2009)

Dream 7 1st round of featherweight grand prix  and UFC Jackson vs Jardine this weekend


----------



## Tseka (Mar 3, 2009)

WANDY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 3, 2009)

I'd be shocked if Jardine won, but I wouldn't count him out. Other than that, I can't remember who is even on the card.


----------



## attackoflance (Mar 3, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Dream 7 1st round of featherweight grand prix  and UFC Jackson vs Jardine this weekend



I don't get HDnet so will probably watch the fights people say are good when they are posted on forums. Another UFC, we are getting spoiled.



Tseka said:


> WANDY!!!!!!!!!!!!



Someone likes Wandy..i think 



CrazyMoronX said:


> I'd be shocked if Jardine won, but I wouldn't count him out. Other than that, I can't remember who is even on the card.



UFC 96 - Jackson vs. Jardine; March 7th, Columbus
Quinton Jackson (#3 LHW/world*) vs. Keith Jardine (#6 LHW/world*) - LHW fight (confirmed) (PPV)
Gabe Gonzaga vs. Shane Carwin - HW fight (confirmed) (PPV)
Pete Sell vs. Matt Brown - WW fight (confirmed) (PPV)
Matt Hamill vs. Mark Munoz - LHW fight (confirmed) (PPV)
Gray Maynard vs. Jim Miller - LW fight (confirmed) (PPV)
Tamdan McCrory vs. Ryan Madigan - WW fight (confirmed)
Kendall Grove vs. Jason Day - MW Fight (confirmed)
Tim Boetsch vs. Jason Brilz - LHW fight (confirmed)
Brandon Vera vs. Mike Patt - LHW fight (confirmed)
Shane Nelson vs. Aaron Riley - LW fight (confirmed)

I got Jackson(wouldnt be surprised if Jardine somehow pulled it off), Carwin, Brown, Hamill, Miller(i like him, tho i think maynard will be a big challange), McCrory, Grove, Boetsch, Vera, Riley


----------



## Gray Wolf (Mar 4, 2009)

Jardine is a slow starter and he can't handle being pressured at the start of a fight. If Rampage does not finish the fight quickly Jardine can give him trouble.


----------



## attackoflance (Mar 4, 2009)

Gray Wolf said:


> Jardine is a slow starter and he can't handle being pressured at the start of a fight. If Rampage does not finish the fight quickly Jardine can give him trouble.



I agree, as long as Rampage has learned to check the kicks better, and can get in Jardines face early its his fight. If not Jardine might break Rampage down like he did Chuck.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 4, 2009)

Rampage needs to check his kicks. I don't recall him doing it at all in recent memory. Griffin almost broke his leg because of it. (Maybe an exaggeration)

As long as Page comes in with a good gameplan, sticks to the gameplan, and watches out for the kicks, he should take it without a problem. He has the KO power and the chin to stand up and kill Jardine on the feet if he so choses. He also has little to nothing to fear from Jardine's ground game.


----------



## attackoflance (Mar 4, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Rampage needs to check his kicks. I don't recall him doing it at all in recent memory. Griffin almost broke his leg because of it. (Maybe an exaggeration)
> 
> As long as Page comes in with a good gameplan, sticks to the gameplan, and watches out for the kicks, he should take it without a problem. He has the KO power and the chin to stand up and kill Jardine on the feet if he so choses. He also has little to nothing to fear from Jardine's ground game.



Yeah I think it really depends on the kicks..we will see Saturday. Who do you have in Hughes/Serra?


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm rooting for Serra. Hughes is the favorite though.


----------



## attackoflance (Mar 4, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> I'm rooting for Serra. Hughes is the favorite though.



Im rooting for Hughes, only really because either way I have a feeling this is gonna be his last fight and would rather see him go out on top. I don't think Serra has much Hughes hasn't seen before though and if Hughes comes in and is his old self I don't see Serra standing a chance.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 4, 2009)

I got Hughes on this one. I like Hughes more, too. Serra is a dick. 

Even though Hughes isn't what he used to be, I still think he should take this without too many problems. If the old Hughes comes in, Serra is in for a world of hurt in the form of vicious GNP. If not, he's in for a one-sided wrestling match.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 4, 2009)

Wait you mention Serra is a dick and Hughes isn't? Hughes is regarded as one of the biggest dicks to hold a belt  

Eh I don't think it'll be nearly as one sided. It's not like Serra hasn't trained for exceptional wrestlers before.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 4, 2009)

They are both dicks, to be sure, but Hughe's dickery usually revolves around his ego, which is usually backed up by his skill. 

Serra, on the other hand, is just a loud-mouthed SOB. He has some skill though, admittedly.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 4, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Dream 7 1st round of featherweight grand prix  and UFC Jackson vs Jardine this weekend


I'm going over to my friend's house who has HDNet and is DVRing it so we can watch it later after I get done with all my errands Sunday. Oh, it's gonna be sweet.


----------



## Tseka (Mar 4, 2009)

attackoflance said:


> I don't get HDnet so will probably watch the fights people say are good when they are posted on forums. Another UFC, we are getting spoiled.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kendall Grove's the biggest pussy ever, why the hell doesn't he move up to LHW or HW already?


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 4, 2009)

Why would he move to LHW and HW...?


----------



## Tseka (Mar 4, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Why would he move to LHW and HW...?



Because he's so fucking big, the size advantage he enjoys over his opponents is disgusting.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 5, 2009)

Tseka said:


> Because he's so fucking big, the size advantage he enjoys over his opponents is disgusting.



So..? I mean the guy isn't even a threat to the belt. I really don't see how he has a size advantage they all have to make 185 at weight-ins. If you can cut the weight you deserve to fight.


----------



## attackoflance (Mar 5, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> So..? I mean the guy isn't even a threat to the belt. I really don't see how he has a size advantage they all have to make 185 at weight-ins. If you can cut the weight you deserve to fight.



He is a big MW, just like Anderson Silva..he has long limbs..but UNLIKE Silva, Grove sucks ass :/


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 5, 2009)

Which brings me back to my point. If he sucks then why would he move up?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2009)

To see him get beat up more, I reckon.


----------



## attackoflance (Mar 5, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Which brings me back to my point. If he sucks then why would he move up?



I agree, there have been very few fighters to ever move up and do good. Maybe if he was at WW, he would move up and do better in the "weaker" MW division, thought MW is getting stronger everyday. I don't think there is anything to gain from him doing that, if he could somehow make WW, he would be ginourmous and maybe do a little better, but Grove just isn't an amazing fighter.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Mar 5, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Which brings me back to my point. If he sucks then why would he move up?



It depends on how the weight cut affects them, Kendall Grove might look better at 205. 

I think Dan Henderson fights much better at 205 then he does at 185.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2009)

He should cut to lightweight like Corey Hill and break his legs.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 5, 2009)

On the Rampage checking kicks discussion... I think it's safe to say that if the average Joe MMA fan knows he needs to check his leg kicks, then it's almost a guarantee that his camp's been working on that with him for months now.

That 1 minute Wanderlei Silva fight wasn't long enough to fully show just how much better he's gotten at them.  Missing a couple doesn't mean he wouldn't have found his rhythm had the fight not gone on longer.  



Tseka said:


> Kendall Grove's the biggest pussy ever, why the hell doesn't he move up to LHW or HW already?


He's banned, but I'll respond to him anyway...

If he makes weight, then I don't see how him being a MW makes him a pussy.

It ever occur to you that he's naturally a lanky person, and that's why he fights at MW?


----------



## illusion (Mar 5, 2009)

Tseka said:


> Because he's so fucking big, the size advantage he enjoys over his opponents is disgusting.



So you're hating on a guy because he has a size advantage? That's the dumbest thing I've ever heard, you know how many guys are fighting at a lower weight, so they can have a size advantage? Damn near everyone.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Mar 5, 2009)

My Muay Thai instructor said you want to be the biggest person in your weight class.


----------



## attackoflance (Mar 6, 2009)

You sure don't want to be the smallest guy..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 6, 2009)

I see Fedor has adopted that mentality. 

I have no problems with weight-cutting myself. It has been around before MMA, and it'll be around forever.

I am guessing that Rampage's leg-kick checking thing came about after he started to focus so much on boxing. I can't think of any other reason a guy at his level wouldn't be adept at it already.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 6, 2009)

Gray Wolf said:


> It depends on how the weight cut affects them, Kendall Grove might look better at 205.
> 
> I think Dan Henderson fights much better at 205 then he does at 185.



A person who sucks will suck no matter what weight they fight at.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 6, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can catch season 8 of TUF?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 7, 2009)

Youtube would probably be your best bet.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 7, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Does anyone know where I can catch season 8 of TUF?


I had no idea you were a masochist.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 7, 2009)

For those of you want to watch the Barça match 
If Grove loses tonight Dana might have his ass fired


----------



## MueTai (Mar 8, 2009)

Sadly it appears that Grove will be keeping his job.

That was a surprisingly entertaining UFC, only 2 fights on the main card went to decision.  The finishes to Carwin vs. Gonzaga and Hamill vs. Munoz were especially unexpected in an awesome kind of way.  Rampage vs. Jardine was a slugfest, although I wish Rampage had been a little more aggressive (can't believe I'm saying that).  The post fight staredown with him and Evans was hilarious, a friend described it as "the most ghetto moment in UFC history."  

And I hope Pete Sell get's his head checked out, because I'm pretty sure Matt Brown turned his brain into scrambled eggs. Yves Lavigne is usually a good ref but he screwed that one up big time.


----------



## Green Lantern (Mar 8, 2009)

Before we get into a deep and dirty breakdown of UFC 96- anywhere know where I can download Dream 7? (And the previous Dream events too- in English preferably)


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm so pissed that I missed 96 since it appears to have turned out about 8 million times better than what I expected. I missed it to see Watchmen, so I shouldn't get that pissed about it, but still though...


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 8, 2009)

Green Lantern said:


> Before we get into a deep and dirty breakdown of UFC 96- anywhere know where I can download Dream 7? (And the previous Dream events too- in English preferably)



Dream 7 isn't out in English yet (comes out next week).

MMA-core.com has all the stuff ya need.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 8, 2009)

lol at Arnold giving the belt to Corture instead of Lesnar. Guess he's out of touch with what's going on in MMA ;0

Link removed


----------



## Ippy (Mar 9, 2009)

Finally saw UFC 96.  

Matt Brown looked strong, aggressive, and... merciful lol.  WTF was Yves Lavigne doing?

Rampage's pre-fight-hype quote had me rolling.... _"When I get hit, and I feel like, 'Oh! This guy's trying to knock me out!', then I try to break my foot off in they ass..."_

Great fight for both Jardine and Rampage.  "He's a big guy.  A tough guy.  My hat goes off to him.  I won't call him Sardine _no more_!"  LMAO

/Rampagehugger


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2009)

just russssssshhhhhhhh him, know'm saying, sick him like a dog you know  

 that was my fav quote of the night


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2009)

Carwin's fight was pretty interesting. Almost got KO'd himself then comes back for a TKO of his own. Who's next for Carwin, I wonder? loser of Nog/Couture?

Hammil's headkick over Munoz was pretty badass. Otherwise that was a sloppy looking fight.

I was also surprised at the Jardine vs Rampage fight. Rampage looked kind of tentative and I wasn't sure what the heck was going on. Jardine is a weird guy.


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2009)

Sardine was getting hurt past round 1. its the only round i thought it was even the rest he was getting raped 

So many take downs and knocks downs

Oh yeah and that head kick was amazing  no way he was recovering from that


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2009)

I wonder who his next opponent will be? Lyoto Machida? Shogun? Some other various wolf to be fed to?

Seriously, UFC/Joe Silva has a vendetta against Jardine. 

Maybe they will have Anderson Silva fight him at LHW. Or maybe they will make him move up to HW to fight the winner of Couture/Nog. Then the loser after that.

Perhaps they will sign Fedor for a special 1-fight deal and have him fight Jardine.

The possibilities are endless, really. Poor guy.


I can realistically see Thiago Silva for him next though.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 9, 2009)

Yeah Jardine gets to fight high level opponents. Oh woe is him.


----------



## attackoflance (Mar 9, 2009)

Good night of fights..bad reffing in the Brown/Sell fight but besides that nothing to tarnish the night. I say give Carwin either Kongo or the loser of Nog/Couture(as long as this fight happens)

Good KO for Hamill but I still don't like the guy, he always looks sloppy in my opinion, great wrestler but his striking just looks bad imo.

I think they like Jardine and like seeing him give guys trouble, but I really think he deserves a fight he can win, give him Jon Jones, would be a great fight.

Rampage/Evans..god I never thought I would 
a) ever see that fight
b) ever see that fight for a title
c) ever look forward to Evans fighting
d) ever think Evans actually stands a chance
but i do and will..wow


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2009)

Well, it's good for him if he wins those fights. But he just lost to Wand, give the guy a break. With UFC's trend of cutting fighters, especially lately, he's probably on the chopping block if he loses again.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 9, 2009)

The sad thing about guys like Lavigne and Mazzagatti is that they're considered some of the best refs out there.

Imagine if one of the boxing-refs-turned-wannabe-mma-refs from other cities did that Brown fight?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2009)

Yeah, they really need some better refs, that's for sure. I hate them so much! I want to watch their children be eaten by bears.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 10, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well, it's good for him if he wins those fights. But he just lost to Wand, give the guy a break. With UFC's trend of cutting fighters, especially lately, he's probably on the chopping block if he loses again.



I'm confused, are you talking about Jardine or Jackson. Both Jackson and Jardine came off wins. Jackson defeated Silva and Jardine defeated Vera.


----------



## attackoflance (Mar 10, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> I'm confused, are you talking about Jardine or Jackson. Both Jackson and Jardine came off wins. Jackson defeated Silva and Jardine defeated Vera.



I think he probably forgot the Vera win..like most people  

And the ref issue is always in debate but even with better refs there will be bad stoppages..i think they need a better organization and scoring system..because the refs blow often and we all know the judges arent any better


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 10, 2009)

I forget he even fought Vera. I have stopped watching Vera's fights. I guess now I don't feel so bad for the Techno Viking. 

Hard to say which is worse, really: the judges or the refs. I have money on the judges. Some of the calls they've made have boggled my mind.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 10, 2009)

Mazzagatti+Kongo+Al-Turk and Mazzagatti+Burns+Johnson >>> any judge, even Cecil Peoples

Ole Steve'O was content to watch Mustafa's brain be turned into jelly and felt there was nothing wrong with Burns sticking his fingers out like javelins each "jab" he threw.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 10, 2009)

Ah, I forgot about the Burns fight. That should tip things into the ref's favor, or rather disgrace, rather easily.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 11, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, they really need some better refs, that's for sure. I hate them so much! I want to watch their children be eaten by bears.



Yeah its annoying as hell when refs always rush fighters when there on the ground. Watching someone get put into a submission move is just as fun as watching someone get KO'd imo.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 11, 2009)

I can understand most of the stand-ups in the ground game, and sometimes wish they would stand them up sooner, sometimes. I also understand premature stand-ups, which seems to happen more frequently lately. It isn't that hard to judge, honestly. I think I could be a better judge than a some of these guys and I come in with no experience whatsoever.

I think the ground game has potential to be even more exciting than just kickboxing sometimes. Especially when they are slipping submissions every other second. It makes for a very intense fight.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 11, 2009)

It's back lash from when people use to beat each other just by laying and praying.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 12, 2009)

Shamrock is even more of a shell of his former self.  The only win he got was with the help of steroids 

Also RIP Mask


----------



## attackoflance (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah lots of shitty stuff in mma news the last few days..

Penn finally files his complaint instead of just letting it go, and now he thinks GSP took a magic greasing pill..I hope this gets resolved soon and we can move on.

Shamrock finally gets his first win in 5 years to some big drunken fat guy and he has to use steroids to do it..should have retired 5 years ago and just ran a gym, would have made plenty of money, his name actually meant something back then.

Looks like Rampage/Evans won't be happening but Machida/Evans will, I think Machida will take this one and if marketed right could be a huge fight. Anyone have Evans for this one? If so...why?

DREAM might have an OWGP soon, and it looks like they are trying to line up Fedor and Cro Cop for it, if they do it right and Cro Cop does good and makes it to the finals vs Fedor would be a nice fight..I know Cro Cop hasn't looked the best but he won't make it to finals unless he does good. Especially with names like Jacare, Mousassi, Lil Nog, AA, Manhoef, Overeem, Barnett, Kharitonov, Werdum, all rumored, might be one of the better OWGP's.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 12, 2009)

Shamrock loses even when he wins. It's sad, really. He should've stayed retired after that Tito fight. Even before that, maybe.

I suspect Machida would win, but I want Evans to win simply due to being a fan. I think he could take it, somehow... I don't know how, but somehow. Obviously Machida is better standing up, but Evans has some power, he could potentially catch Machida (I know how insane this sounds). Evans' best bet is to take it to the ground and work some GNP for a TKO or a decision. Machida, being the god of decisions, will not be easy to defeat that way. Doesn't look good for his first title defense. Could possibly be the most boring fight in the history of the UFC, as said on Sherdog.

That certainly _sounds_ good, but when was the last time something like that has been put together? I don't think it's going to happen, or at least they won't get half of those fighters on it. They could get a few big names, but I doubt we'll see Mirko vs Fedor any time soon.


----------



## KushyKage (Mar 14, 2009)

Really disappointing to hear Rampage not fighting Evans. I wonder whats up with him. I thought he was toying and holding back against Jardine. At least with Evans fighting Machida we will see who really has the strongest awkward style.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 14, 2009)

KushyKage said:


> Really disappointing to hear Rampage not fighting Evans. I wonder whats up with him. I thought he was toying and holding back against Jardine. At least with Evans fighting Machida we will see who really has the strongest awkward style.



Toying? Jardine was completely destroying his rhythm. Also Rampage needs a break. He's had 2 fights in like 2 months.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 14, 2009)

> Shamrock finally gets his first win in 5 years to some big drunken fat guy and he has to use steroids to do it..should have retired 5 years ago and just ran a gym, would have made plenty of money, his name actually meant something back then.


Shamrock been on steroids for a long time dude.



> Looks like Rampage/Evans won't be happening but Machida/Evans will, I think Machida will take this one and if marketed right could be a huge fight. Anyone have Evans for this one? If so...why?


Machida is my fav fighter, so i'm routing for him. Evans is a good match up though. Evans is fast and has heavy hands. 



> DREAM might have an OWGP soon, and it looks like they are trying to line up Fedor and Cro Cop for it, if they do it right and Cro Cop does good and makes it to the finals vs Fedor would be a nice fight..I know Cro Cop hasn't looked the best but he won't make it to finals unless he does good. Especially with names like Jacare, Mousassi, Lil Nog, AA, Manhoef, Overeem, Barnett, Kharitonov, Werdum, all rumored, might be one of the better OWGP's.


What does OWGP stand for?


----------



## KushyKage (Mar 14, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Toying? Jardine was completely destroying his rhythm. Also Rampage needs a break. He's had 2 fights in like 2 months.



then how come everytime rampage rushes with a combo he always gets knocked down? You can also tell rampage waited till the dying seconds of the third round to knock him down again.


----------



## attackoflance (Mar 14, 2009)

I don't think he was toying with him, Jardine just messed up rythm, yeah he was winning but Rampage couldn't string enough together to finish him. 

OWGP = Open Weight Grand Prix..they used to have them in pride alot.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 14, 2009)

I say Evans wins due to having a superior camp and having such a high takedown success percentage.  

He, and everyone in his camp, knows that trying to stand and trade with Machida is folly, and his best bet is to take him to the ground, where he has enough skill on the ground to avoid submissions and can work some GnP.

Also, I'm glad Rampage is finally taking a rest, since he's fought quite a bit as of late.  The UFC tried doing him dirty with trying to get him to fight on UFC 98 anyway.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 14, 2009)

KushyKage said:


> then how come everytime rampage rushes with a combo he always gets knocked down? You can also tell rampage waited till the dying seconds of the third round to knock him down again.



Try learning something instead of making ignorant post. First off, every time Rampage "rushed in" he did not knock down Jardine. Second, Rampage didn't wait for anything. Jardine got over zealous and got caught. Third, he was clearly getting his rhythm distorted which is why he could not get a dominant position. If you're not familiar with Jardine, he does this in every fight he is in. So no, Rampage was not 'toying' with him and if he was he would have said so.


----------



## KushyKage (Mar 14, 2009)

Well how come Rampage won that fairly easily then? Watch the replay even when Jardine was punching him with combos only one shot actually hit Rampage. ok not every time maybe 2 out 3 rushes, Rampage knocked him down.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 14, 2009)

KushyKage said:


> Well how come Rampage won that fairly easily then? Watch the replay even when Jardine was punching him with combos only one shot actually hit Rampage. ok not every time maybe 2 out 3 rushes, Rampage knocked him down.



Considering that Jardine was only knocked down twice, I would say you're wrong. How could you say he won the fight more easily then he's a IN-Fighter and Jardine is an OUT-fighter and Rampage couldn't close the distance? In fact, for 15 minutes aside from that very last punch he only got 1 other good hit. When Rampage took him down, he couldn't do any damage and he couldn't hold Jardine down at all. Jardine popped right back up with ease.

Judges scores were what

29-28 29-28 30-27? If it wasn't for that knockdown the last few seconds Jardine could have won by split decision. 

By Ramapge's own accord he said it was a difficult fight. It was one of his most unimpressive fights to date. He's lucky he wasn't paired up against Lyoto Machida because if he went up against him he prob wouldn't have touched Machida.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 14, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> 29-28 29-28 30-27? If it wasn't for that knockdown the last few seconds Jardine could have won by split decision.


lol no

Rampage got the better of the standup exchanges 9 times out of 10 in that fight, he was the only one who scored takedowns, and the only round that was even arguably in Jardine's favor was the first.  The third started slowly, for both fighters, but that almost TKO at the end sealed the deal.

The only way Jardine would have won that decision is if the judges were blind and weren't paying attention to each and every single time Rampage scored a clean shot.

That idiot judge who told Jardine he lost the fight only in the last ten seconds needs his eyes checked.  I'm really curious about what fights these guys are watching and if they've ever fought competitively themselves or if they have a clue of what they're doing.


----------



## attackoflance (Mar 15, 2009)

I don't think Rampage dominated, and I think Keith threw him off his game, but I do think it was easily Rampages fight. Keith is always showing he has what it takes to hang with the top LHW's, but not enough to be champ. Maybe in a few years that will change, who knows. 

As for the Evans/Machida fight, I think Machida will win via UD. He stuffed every takedown Tito had with ease. I can see Evans getting him down a time or two but I would be surprised if it were easy for him. Machida has some crazy knees and if Rashad isn't careful might eat a couple. And once he gets Machida down, he has a stellar guard and some good jits. I see it being a slower paced fight and Machida finally giving Rashad his first L.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 15, 2009)

Fucking absurd.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 15, 2009)

God BJ is whiney.  You know I would probably have more sympathy for him if he wasn't ON VIDEO not giving his all to train for the match


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 15, 2009)

The MMAthematician said:


> lol no
> 
> Rampage got the better of the standup exchanges 9 times out of 10 in that fight, he was the only one who scored takedowns, and the only round that was even arguably in Jardine's favor was the first.  The third started slowly, for both fighters, but that almost TKO at the end sealed the deal.
> 
> ...


What does this have to do with what you quoted? What I said was a fact. I then said Jardine *COULD* have won by split decision which is even backed up by your own _reply_. So...what are you talking about? Jardine could have had a split decision win if he just ran away last 5 seconds, so no Rampage didn't dominate anything.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 15, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> What does this have to do with what you quoted? What I said was a fact. I then said Jardine *COULD* have won by split decision which is even backed up by your own _reply_. So...what are you talking about? Jardine could have had a split decision win if he just ran away last 5 seconds, so no Rampage didn't dominate anything.


I misread _could_ as _would_, but even then, I still contend that Jardine by no means should have won that fight on the judges cards.

And I never said Rampage dominated a damn thing.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 15, 2009)

The MMAthematician said:


> Fucking absurd.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 15, 2009)

Finally saw the Hamill KO just to find out why so many people were crying over him being excited and not getting in the doctors' way post-fight and Jeebus... he handled that way better than I would've under the circumstances. What a fucking KO...


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 15, 2009)

I wonder why Rampage doesn't go for take downs more often since he's been in the UFC. I hope he keeps rounding out his arsenal with Wolfslair and not rely too much on his one punch knock out power. It's great to possess but there are quite a few guys with good enough chins and standup ability to hang with him as Jardine demonstrated.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 15, 2009)

StrawHat4Life said:


> I wonder why Rampage doesn't go for take downs more often since he's been in the UFC. I hope he keeps rounding out his arsenal with Wolfslair and not rely too much on his one punch knock out power. It's great to possess but there are quite a few guys with good enough chins to hang with him as Jardine demonstrated.


He's stubborn and he has no submissions. He really should mix his game up more.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 15, 2009)

Yeah I think that's his biggest weakness lately, too much reliance on his standup to the exclusion of his other skills that we know he possesses but then again it is his biggest asset so its understandable why he'd rely on it so much. I think that the take downs against Jardine were a good sign though that he'll start showing off more of his all around skills hopefully because I think that he'll need them if he wants to stay at the top for a long period of time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2009)

He needs to live up to his "Slampage" moniker. 

Of course, without knees to the head anymore (when grounded), his ground game has suffered slightly from Pride. I think he just needs to work on his kicks and he should be just fine.


----------



## Tseka (Mar 19, 2009)

NEWS UPDATE:

Dong Hyum Kim vs Karo Parasyian result was overturned to a No Contest.

I'm so fucking happy because Parasyian lost that fight and judges scored it in his favor ffs.

wtf.


----------



## attackoflance (Mar 20, 2009)

Tseka said:


> NEWS UPDATE:
> 
> Dong Hyum Kim vs Karo Parasyian result was overturned to a No Contest.
> 
> ...



Was a good overturn, glad that the GSP/Penn 2 result will stay too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 20, 2009)

James Thompson gets knocked out again. Why isn't anyone surprised?


----------



## Tseka (Mar 20, 2009)

attackoflance said:


> Was a good overturn, glad that the GSP/Penn 2 result will stay too.



I wish they would've been overturned into No Contests.

GSP cheated by:
1. Grabbing BJ Pant's shorts twice
2. Hitting BJ in the back of the head FOUR TIMES
3. Being applied vaseline between rounds

Nobody denies the cheats either, they justify them by saying they didn't affect the outcome of the match.

Maybe it did, maybe it didn't- but cheaters still need to be punished.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 21, 2009)

Pfft please. Minor fouls where you get a warning...should over turn a fight? If they were as bad as you're saying the ref would have DQ'd GSP... grabbing shorts and hitting the back of the head happens a shitload of times, it's inevitable to avoid fouls in MMA.


----------



## Tseka (Mar 21, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Pfft please. Minor fouls where you get a warning...should over turn a fight? If they were as bad as you're saying the ref would have DQ'd GSP... grabbing shorts and hitting the back of the head happens a shitload of times, it's inevitable to avoid fouls in MMA.



He grabbed BJ Penn's shorts. <--- fine, one foul, just a waring

Hitting BJ in the back of the head <---- he was warned, over and over again and continued to do so.

I favored GSP to win the fight and routed for him, but his acts were simply disgusting.

Stupid piece of shit cheater.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 23, 2009)

Anyone else gonna pick up the UFC game.  I am but my only fear is that with the huge roster that they have it will basically be pallet swapping


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2009)

I'd get it if I had a next gen console.


----------



## Tseka (Mar 23, 2009)

So..

Chuck Liddell vs Shoguan Rua.

Chuck ftw.


----------



## Gooba (Mar 23, 2009)

Shogun ftw.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 23, 2009)

Shogun loses via gassing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2009)

Shogun in shape: Shogun dismantles Chuck.

Shogun in recent history: Shogun gasses out and drops a UD. I don't see him getting KO'd, really, since he likes to try to take it to the ground a lot recently. I see him gassing out early trying to take Chuck down then taking a battering, but not getting KO'd since he won't stay up on the feet for too long.


----------



## Tseka (Mar 23, 2009)

Shogun's very fortunate that he's so young, if he loses to Chuck his career can still recover and he still has decades to improve. 

If Chuck loses, which I'm confident he won't, he loses any chance he had to achieve relevancy in the LHW division.

Shogun has looked terrible against Griffin and Coleman, while Chuck on the other hand actually made Jardine work for his split decision victory and outscored Evans until being flash KO'd.

I don't understand why many people seem to think Chuck's looking terrible as of lately, on the contrary he actually seemed very impressive.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 23, 2009)

Has it always been called a flash KO is that recent jargon


----------



## Gooba (Mar 24, 2009)

Shogun looked bad the first two fights back after a major leg injury.  If you think this is indicative of his actual abilities I direct you to Mir vs Nog.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 24, 2009)

I don't see how you could compare the two.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 24, 2009)

Mir was coming off a series of unstellar performances after his bike crash, and then runs up a shot at the belt. I can see it.

He did manage to beat Coleman, I suppose, even if it wasn't that impressive.


----------



## Gooba (Mar 24, 2009)

> I don't see how you could compare the two.


How can you not?  They are exactly the same thing.  Tell me which one I'm describing.  

A promising young fighter who was laid up with a leg injury then came back looking like a shell of his former self.  He had huge problems with gassing and upon coming back lost to someone he should have beat.  Then he won a fight in a very unspectacular UD becoming visible exhausted in the process.  He was dropped off all top 10 lists due to those poor performances.  Then he went on to dominate a former legend in the sport and win the Championship Belt.

Hopefully in a month you won't be able to tell the difference.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 24, 2009)

Gooba said:


> How can you not?  They are exactly the same thing.  Tell me which one I'm describing.
> 
> A promising young fighter who was laid up with a leg injury then came back looking like a shell of his former self.  He had huge problems with gassing and upon coming back lost to someone he should have beat.  Then he won a fight in a very unspectacular UD becoming visible exhausted in the process.  He was dropped off all top 10 lists due to those poor performances.  Then he went on to dominate a former legend in the sport and win the Championship Belt.
> 
> Hopefully in a month you won't be able to tell the difference.



No, but my point is you didn't state which disabled person you were talking about. Frank Mir was perfectly healthy in his fight, Nog did not get proper training due to Staph and was even weaken during his fight (it was easy to tell). 

When Frank Mir came back, not only was he a shell of his former self but he wasn't fighting anyone who was handicapped. Sure Vera might have been a bit small, but he still had flair. But Rua...Rua had atleast 4 months to train for the Coleman fight. Coleman 

1) Is 44 years old

2) Cut to 205 for the first time (which is even harder to do in your 40's)

3) Was even more rusty then Rua...what was Colemans last fight before that - Fedor? That must have been 2-3 years ago. 


I still don't see how it is the same situation as Mir - or atleast the same exact situation. Mir had never looked THAT bad before (even when he beat Dan Chris). That's also to boot that we have no idea if Mir is really above Nog's league. Mir had defeated some garbage fighter via decision, a very green Lesnar via tap out and of course a weaken Nog. Mir is one of my fav HW's, but he's still unproven imo. I just don't see how Rua who had such a horrible performance against someone who was practically giving up during the fight is suppose to beat Chuck Liddell. I mean why would the fight be any different from Iceman vs Axe Murderer?


----------



## Gooba (Mar 24, 2009)

Shogun came back from a leg injury and looked really bad with no gas tank.
Mir came back from a leg injury and looked really bad with no gas tank.

After a while Mir looked much better.
I think after a while Shogun will look much better.  If that happens against Chuck, he'll probably win.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 24, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Shogun came back from a leg injury and looked really bad with no gas tank.
> Mir came back from a leg injury and looked really bad with no gas tank.
> 
> After a while Mir looked much better.
> I think after a while Shogun will look much better.  If that happens against Chuck, he'll probably win.



But you made it seem like it was inevitable that it would happen...as if every fighter regains their flair.


----------



## attackoflance (Mar 24, 2009)

The word out of Shoguns camp is very positive..hes training with Maia and Maia says he will be the best Shogun we have seen yet. The only worry I have is that they seem to plan to take it to the ground, I hope they are careful.


----------



## Gooba (Mar 24, 2009)

> But you made it seem like it was inevitable that it would happen...as if every fighter regains their flair.


I wasn't saying it was inevitable, I was saying counting him out because he gassed is unfair.



> The word out of Shoguns camp is very positive..hes training with Maia and Maia says he will be the best Shogun we have seen yet. The only worry I have is that they seem to plan to take it to the ground, I hope they are careful.


I think Shogun on the ground is a whole lot better than Chuck, but getting there might be tricky.


----------



## Tseka (Mar 24, 2009)

Frank Mir never solved his gassing problem and he was never really that great.

At his peak, Shogun was the #1 LHW in the world, Mir in his peak however is top 5 but most people ridicule his victory because Nogueira looked terrible.

I agree, Mir has never been a world class fighter and never will be.


----------



## Gooba (Mar 24, 2009)

According to him he did, which is why he was able to go all out against Nog instead of pacing himself.  I believe him because he did look really good.  Not the best ever, but he looked good.

I know Mir and Shogun don't parallel in term of skill, just purely when it comes to the recovery arc of a leg injury.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 24, 2009)

He looked good because Nog was sick >_>.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes he did.


Post your very valued opinions


----------



## Tseka (Mar 25, 2009)

Mir was gassed in the second round, I don't know why he said what he said.


----------



## kakashi5 (Mar 25, 2009)

i trained with toquinho today, and i've never been so impressed with both someone's grappling skill AND their insane physical strength as i am with him. guy's a beast


----------



## Tseka (Mar 27, 2009)

I only heard about him when he lost to Dan Henderson.


----------



## kakashi5 (Mar 27, 2009)

Tseka said:


> I only heard about him when he lost to Dan Henderson.



keep your eyes out man, his time is just beginning...


----------



## Ippy (Mar 28, 2009)

Losing to Dan Henderson is nothing to be ashamed of.

It's cool that you're training with a pro, kakashi5.  "Paul Harris" is no joke.

Are you trying to go pro?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2009)

So, who's going to be watching TUF 9 this Wednesday? I probably will be. I think this could be the worst season ever, but I'll be watching for sure.


----------



## attackoflance (Mar 30, 2009)

ill give it a chance always do, i didnt watch last season after a couple episodes tho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2009)

It is getting old. I usually just skip to the fight at the end. The fights will usually keep me coming back.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 30, 2009)

I might or might not.

It's become trite.  

If I _do_ watch it, I'll watch the first two episodes in their entirety (bunch of prelim bouts), then I'll start skipping the first half of the show on following episodes to only watch the fight at the end.


----------



## kakashi5 (Mar 30, 2009)

The MMAthematician said:


> Losing to Dan Henderson is nothing to be ashamed of.
> 
> It's cool that you're training with a pro, kakashi5.  "Paul Harris" is no joke.
> 
> Are you trying to go pro?



paul harris is no joke indeed! scary guy on the mats, but super nice and humble off them.

at the moment my focus is on jiu jitsu and submission mainly, but i would like to fight again in the future. i'm planning on extending my trip here till mid july, then when i return to england i guess i'll see what's up haha

also as for tuf 9, 2 of my good friends and ex-team mates are on the show, look out for andre winner (fighting in the very first fight on first show) and dean amasinger, strong guy. both names to watch out for.

met anderson silva last week too, guy is funny as hell in real life, not at all like his ultra focused ring persona


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 31, 2009)

Must be nice. Living the dream. Training with pros. Meeting the stars.

I envy you. The way a gay guy envies Leonardo Dicaprio for getting all the male tail he can get.


----------



## Gooba (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice Shakespeare quote.


----------



## kakashi5 (Mar 31, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Nice Shakespeare quote.



henry V, with yamato damshii above 

i don't wanna go home at the end 

so far met murillo bustamante, toquinho, the nog's, pedro rizzo (who has an ugly torn bicep), milton viera and many other lesser known guys and some famous bjj guys. i recommend rio to all of you


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 31, 2009)

Rio? If I bring my fancy American money there can I live like a king?


----------



## MueTai (Mar 31, 2009)

That's really tight kakashi5, I heard Anderson is a goofy dude off the mat.

I went to my first day of gi-bjj today but I don't own a gi so I had to use one of theirs, it was all damp from other people's sweat and it gave me a rash. 

It was fun though, with gis there's sleeves and collars to work with and I found it harder to land submissions, it seems to require a little better technique.  I was by far the smallest guy in there so I'm pretty beat up, I was rolling with a guy who trains MMA 4 times a week 3-4 hours a day.  Dude tapped me out so many times I was lightheaded as hell on the drive home.


----------



## Tseka (Apr 1, 2009)

April 17...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2009)

So the Ultimate Fight Night and TUF 9 wasn't so bad. Of course, with TUF 9, it's just the pure fighting shows--those are always good, anyway. The show will probably be more facepalm-inducing idiocy.

UFN was okay. Carlos Condit should do alright in the UFC, but he still needs to work on a few things if he wants to make a big impact. Miller making Browning his bitch was nice. I don't think Browning is all talk, but he clearly hasn't lived up to his own hype so far.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 2, 2009)

Cole Miller is a pretty big douche himself. I hope someone shuts him up in his next fight.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2009)

I expect he will be shut up in his next step in competition. What was the deal with his waiving around his brown belt?


----------



## Tseka (Apr 2, 2009)

Junie Browning is an active member of the KKK, did you guys know that?

His douchiness, therefore exceeds Miller's by far.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 2, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So the Ultimate Fight Night and TUF 9 wasn't so bad. Of course, with TUF 9, it's just the pure fighting shows--those are always good, anyway. The show will probably be more facepalm-inducing idiocy.


Yeah, at first I was like, "This season's not so bad...", then I remembered that the prelims are always good, purely about the sport shows.



Tseka said:


> Junie Browning is an active member of the KKK, did you guys know that?


Got a source on this?


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 2, 2009)

Tseka said:


> Junie Browning is an active member of the KKK, did you guys know that?
> 
> His douchiness, therefore exceeds Miller's by far.



Um...what?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2009)

Next week is the American prelims, so another good episode before the crazy shit starts raining down, embarrassing the sport.

I've never heard anything about Junie in the KKK, but he does look the part, at least. That's a bit racist of me to say, isn't it? Talk about irony.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 2, 2009)

Someone got a good pic of Shinya Aoki?

I've been trying to make an Aoki set for a while now, but all I can get is Gardner's retarded "Hi Japan!" aftermath moment for an avy.

I can't find a pic of Aoki buttscooting to save my life.


----------



## Tseka (Apr 2, 2009)

You already have it.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 2, 2009)

I didn't at the time of the post.

Also, where's your source on the "Junie's in the KKK" comment?


----------



## kakashi5 (Apr 3, 2009)

crazymoron, you get about 2 and a bit dollars to the reai, everything is pretty expensive here though cause it's so touristy. although you can get a 7 dollar strip show, complete with girls doing nasty things to each other (7 dollars includes free drink of your choice).

muetai, don;t use club gis, they never get washed and you don't want staph or mrsa or ringworm


----------



## Tseka (Apr 3, 2009)

Holy shit, Shinya Aoki vs Hayato Sakurai is this Sunday, why did I only find out today?

I'm so excited, I'm rooting for Aoki but the fact that Sakurai is stylistically advantaged despite being ranked much lower makes this so much more heart pounding. 

I have a feeling Aoki's going to lose based on Sakurai's impressive submission defense, but if Aoki pulls of another Eddie Alvarez on us then he'll have a very strong argument to be ranked above BJ Penn in P4P rankings.

Kharitanov vs Monsoon is also awesome.


----------



## kakashi5 (Apr 3, 2009)

sakurai is old now. sakurai of like 5 or more years ago would have been amazing to see fight aoki


----------



## Tseka (Apr 3, 2009)

His submission defense is still solid, the only one to ever submit him was one of the Gracie brothers.

Shinya Aoki's very one dimensional, I still hope he comes through in this one.


----------



## kakashi5 (Apr 3, 2009)

and david baron recently, who does not have the grappling skills of aoki.

remember sakurai fought aoki before, but both guys skills have gone in different directions in 4 years!


----------



## Tseka (Apr 3, 2009)

That wasn't really a ground submission though.


----------



## kakashi5 (Apr 3, 2009)

lmfao. still submission defence though isn't it.


----------



## Tseka (Apr 3, 2009)

I guess so, but Aoki's grappling transition to rubber guard BJJ is the kind that is great for Sakurai.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm kind of pulling for Mach to win it, but I'm not confident in his mental state. He looked great against Aoki and 2005 in general, but recently not so much. He lacks motivation at times. I think that holds him back more than anything else.

Either way, it'll be a close match.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 4, 2009)

Miguel Torres and Jeff Curran both have fights this Sunday as well.

Cant wait for Sakurai vs Aoki @ Welterweight. 

I'm gonna watch both events on monday because of Wrestlemania though .


----------



## Tseka (Apr 4, 2009)

Professional wrestling sucks man, they degenerated into shit since the Attitude Era ended.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 4, 2009)

Attitude Era was just good for drama, the actual wrestling matches now are much better than most of the stuff WWF had in the late 90s.


----------



## Tseka (Apr 5, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Attitude Era was just good for drama, the actual wrestling matches now are much better than most of the stuff WWF had in the late 90s.



Are you kidding me?

Seeing John Cena "wrestle" is the saddest shit I've ever seen.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Apr 5, 2009)

Here's Aoki vs Mach if anyone wants to see it. Actually, you can check the user's channel for the rest of Dream 8.

[YOUTUBE]InJj9H_rQic[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kakashi5 (Apr 5, 2009)

i stand corrected. i actually forgot dream had knees on the floor until he started to throw them!


----------



## Tseka (Apr 5, 2009)

I fucking told you Aoki was likely to lose!

Take that and stick it to your face!

On the other hand, I feel really bad for Aoki, I was rooting for him.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 5, 2009)

The Marius Zaromskis fight was awesome. Jason High and Galvao look like real contenders as well. Gonna be a good tournament.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Apr 5, 2009)

Yeah, I felt bad for Aoki, especially when he was going to congratulate Mach, only for him to be ignored. 
Mach just overpowered Aoki. I think him and BJ should stay in Lightweight.

Oh yeah, Jeff Monson is on a 6 fight winning streak. Good for him. Too bad Segei looked in terrible shape. Hope he gets some motivation.


----------



## MueTai (Apr 5, 2009)

Yeah Monson finished Sergei so quick, I didn't expect that.

And lol @ Aoki, better stay at Lightweight.  He got murdered.


----------



## Tseka (Apr 5, 2009)

So is Jeff Monsoon a top 10 HW now? I don't see any reason he shouldn't be.


----------



## kakashi5 (Apr 5, 2009)

Tseka said:


> So is Jeff Monsoon a top 10 HW now? I don't see any reason he shouldn't be.



because he has zero recent wins over anyone decent enough to get him ranked in top 10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2009)

Seeing the Aoki/Mach fight was weird. I also forgot they had knees to the head on the ground until Mach killed Aoki with them. 

Monson's win was completely unexpected. A nice surprise win. 

Now I just have to wait until next saturday.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 7, 2009)

Man Frank Mir was being a real big biased ass hole last night on WEC 40. Dude wasn't cutting Mizagaki any slack despite him going the distance with Miguel in a match that really could have gone either way.


----------



## Tseka (Apr 7, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Man Frank Mir was being a real big biased ass hole last night on WEC 40. Dude wasn't cutting Mizagaki any slack despite him going the distance with Miguel in a match that really could have gone either way.



It's Frank Mir dude, he was just jealous Mizagaki didn't gas after 2 minutes of the opening round.


----------



## Tseka (Apr 7, 2009)

kakashi5 said:


> because he has zero recent wins over anyone decent enough to get him ranked in top 10



Ricco Rodriguez, Roy Nelson(who was actually ranked top 10 by Sherdog), and Sergei Kharitanov(top 15 before he lost to Jeff, fucked up Overeem)

I think that gives him a pretty strong argument to be in the top 10, it's certainly a more impressive resume than what Overeem has in his possession.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 7, 2009)

I think if Overeem's vaulting into the top 10 after defeating a couple of guys is merited, then Monson has a good argument. Maybe throw him in there with Aleksander Emelianenko and see what happens. 

Speaking of Aleksander, what the hell has he been doing lately?


----------



## kakashi5 (Apr 7, 2009)

Tseka said:


> Ricco Rodriguez, Roy Nelson(who was actually ranked top 10 by Sherdog), and Sergei Kharitanov(top 15 before he lost to Jeff, fucked up Overeem)
> 
> I think that gives him a pretty strong argument to be in the top 10, it's certainly a more impressive resume than what Overeem has in his possession.



lmfao.

ricco is past it and fat, hasn;t been relevant to the upper echelons in years, roy nelson is fat and hasn't beaten anyone of note fighting in the IFL.

sergei is his best win recently, but sergei isn;t top ten. to be top ten you gotta fight and beat top ten guys.

 no way monson joins top 10 on his current record


----------



## Tseka (Apr 7, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think if Overeem's vaulting into the top 10 after defeating a couple of guys is merited, then Monson has a good argument. Maybe throw him in there with Aleksander Emelianenko and see what happens.
> 
> Speaking of Aleksander, what the hell has he been doing lately?



Just a week ago he defeated some Russian guy that had a 21-4 record and was a PRIDE veteran. 

Other than that he's on a 6 fight win streak.

And speaking of Overeem, he only has two notable victories at heavy weight: Mark Hunt and Paul Bauntello, further giving Monson a stronger argument as to why he should be ranked above Overeem.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2009)

I think the reason put Overeem on their top 10 (he was on Sherdog's) is because he kneed Mirko in the  nuts a few times.

What org is Aleksander fighting for? Must be Cage Rage or something I never keep up with. I like him though, so I'll look for the fights.

Anyway, did anyone watch TUF last night? Dana sure likes to throw around the F-bomb, but he's right: you know you're fighting at X weight, you should be on that fucking weight when you get there. It's like when Travis Lutter had months and months to prepare for his title fight at 185, he couldn't make 185. 

Anyway, I think the UK team looks better but that could just be because the lower quality fighters were fighting low quality oponents (not saying that's the case, just saying it could be).


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 9, 2009)

Aleksander is fighting in the Russian circuit. He beat his last guy via cut stoppage.

I think Dana White might have just picked extra crappy Americans so the UK guys stand a chance.


----------



## Tseka (Apr 9, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think the reason put Overeem on their top 10 (he was on Sherdog's) is because he kneed Mirko in the  nuts a few times.
> 
> What org is Aleksander fighting for? Must be Cage Rage or something I never keep up with. I like him though, so I'll look for the fights.
> 
> ...



He wasn't dominating Mirko though, I don't know why everybody's saying that. 

He made Mirko run a couple of times and laid on him, other than that he hit Mirko in the balls twice. The whole match was only 6 minutes as well. 

It was shit, reminiscent to Mirko's match with Congo where he was barely losing and then got hit in the nuts with Congo withstanding point loss. 

So still, his only notable wins are over Buentello and Hunt while Monsoon has a bigger win streak with more impressive wins.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2009)

I agree, and I think that if the fight went on Mirko would've pulled it out. Of course, I always think Mirko will pull it out.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2009)

I enjoy watching Mirko pull it out. 

And his delicious, meaty thighs.


----------



## Yammy (Apr 12, 2009)

sigh nick won


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 12, 2009)

Awesome show. Nicks boxing is really on point and Shamrock had a horrible game plan.

That dude Bret Rogers fought came up with the ultimate Thai-Clinch defense - get locks in ya hair 

Cyborg really disappointed me coming in 8 lbs over weight. 

Scott Smith delivered as usual.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 12, 2009)

The Strikeforce show was fucking awesome. Smith pulling that victory straight up out of his ass was amazing to see. Bret going all "Fuck this hair-pulling shit" and kneeing Humphrey into oblivion(and Herb Dean kinda taking his time in calling it) was sweet. Me and my friend were laughing our asses off whenever the camera ended up on Gina during the Cyborg fight because she looked like she wanted to be anywhere else than there at the moment.

Wish I knew what the hell Shamrock was thinking in-regards to the Diaz fight because Nick was tooling him right from the get-go. Nick threw like 217 more strikes than Frank did going off of what Showtime's graphic showed. And that body shot that put Frank down? Freakin' BRUTAL.

Yesterday was one hell of an MMA day for me: Finally saw Dream 7, watched that Red Belt movie that had Couture in it, and then Strikeforce that evening.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 13, 2009)

Dream 7 was boring . Dream 8 was way better.

I remember Smith did something like that against Pete Sell. I love that guy.


----------



## Gooba (Apr 13, 2009)

I look forward to seeing Carano vs Cyborg at 150 in the 145 division.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2009)

Gooba said:


> I look forward to seeing Carano vs Cyborg at 150 in the 145 division.


 

I wasn't surprised that Nick won, but the way he won was rather impressive to me. I always have enjoyed watching Nick fight, and he didn't fail to deliver his signature monkey arms in the air routine. Made Frank his bitch and then showed some respect which isn't something you expect from a Diaz.

Then the Smith/Radach fight. That was pretty nuts. Smith coming back again and pulling a W out of his ass.


----------



## Bender (Apr 13, 2009)

Yo you see the last fight a couple minutes ago CMX? Damn that dude got up and beat da shit out that dude then submisioned his ass. Oh shit!


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 13, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Yo you see the last fight a couple minutes ago CMX? Damn that dude got up and beat da shit out that dude then submisioned his ass. Oh shit!



Are you talking about the Gilbert/Rodrigo match?


----------



## Bender (Apr 13, 2009)

^

Yeah that one


----------



## Bender (Apr 13, 2009)

PLease tell me someone saw Gabriel knock that dude the fuck out with a kick?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 14, 2009)

What fights are you talking about here? 

I am missing MMA and I don't like it!


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 14, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> PLease tell me someone saw Gabriel knock that dude the fuck out with a kick?



I'm assuming you're talking about Gonzaga vs Crocop. It would be easier for people to reply if you were more specific lol.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm still trying to forget that ever happened.


----------



## Bender (Apr 14, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm still trying to forget that ever happened.



Deal with it 

Your boy knocked the fuck out!


----------



## DirkDagger (Apr 14, 2009)

The was some knockout kick by Gabriel. It's a one in a thousand shot. Great win by Gabriel!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 15, 2009)

At least I get some satisfaction in seeing him getting KO'd by Shane Carwin.


----------



## ostrich (Apr 15, 2009)

DirkDagger said:


> The was some knockout kick by Gabriel. It's a one in a thousand shot. Great win by Gabriel!



I would love to say it was a fluke but it wasn't.He dominated CC but CC has been crap after winning the grand-prix and I say that will be Gabriel's only "great" win.I don't rate him at all.

Mirko could get in the ring as soon as May and there's rumor of a rematch vs Overeem in July!Although I'm a big fan of Mirko's, I don't give him much chance in this fight but I hope to be proven wrong.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2009)

I really hope that Mirko comes back to top form. The MMA world needs his LHK, shake up the HW division, and shut up all the haters.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 16, 2009)

He'll shake up the HW division alright... via his body hitting the mat after getting KTFO again. 


Yeah, that was terrible, I know.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2009)

That was terrible. I'm considering paying Tazmo to perm-ban you. He responds only to money.


----------



## Yammy (Apr 16, 2009)

*subscribed*

also war Spider. Like he needs it.


----------



## DirkDagger (Apr 16, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I really hope that Mirko comes back to top form. The MMA world needs his LHK, shake up the HW division, and shut up all the haters.


Right on! Go Mirko!


----------



## Yammy (Apr 18, 2009)

R.I.P Thales Leites

R.I.P. Chuck Liddell


----------



## Yammy (Apr 19, 2009)

this thread isn't very active I see


----------



## MueTai (Apr 19, 2009)

Yeah I gave him a few more fights, but c'mon now it's time to hang those gloves up Chuck.  You've made a great name for yourself and an assload of money, so quit while you at least have some braincells left.

And that title fight was bullshit.  Leites brought absolutely nothing to the table and Silva made it look like a sparring match.  I don't blame Silva as much as Leites for making it a boring fight, but I do think that calling Silva the "best p4p fighter in the world" is an overstatement after that performance.


----------



## Rock Lee (Apr 19, 2009)

Holy crap chuck got smashed, it's time for him to retire.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Apr 19, 2009)

Shogun is looking closer to his pride form. He had a good gameplan as well. Good leg kicks, takedown, and submission attempt. 
I do feel bad for Chuck, I think this might be it for him.

Also, I disagree with the Stout/Wiman decision.

Silva vs Leites was dissapointing. Anderson wanted to stand, Leites wanted to go to the ground. Anderson had some chances to finish the fight, and I'm surprised that he didn't push the action standing up. Thales flopped on the ground. He should have threw caution to the wind and tried to take Silva down again. 
I wonder if Anderson's heart is still in MMA.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Apr 19, 2009)

Chuck ;______;

His last few fights haven't been great, but I was really crossing my fingers for him on this one. I think he's done.



> Silva vs Leites was dissapointing.


 
Seconded. I was surprised to see it go through five rounds.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Apr 19, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9aZugTVwyw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ippy (Apr 19, 2009)

*pointedly ignores all posts and rushes down to the quick reply box*

OOOOHHHHH SHIT!

Shogun's back!

Gotta finish this.  So far, UFC 97's the most exciting this year.


----------



## Killa Cam (Apr 19, 2009)

Damn Shogun beat Lidell with the quickness. There was like 10 seconds left on the video and then bam theres a blur on my screen and LIdell is on the ground. I always thought Shogun was having trouble adjusting without special vitamins but I guess he just needed rest and good training. 

Note to the UFC, please put someone in there with Anderson who wants to fight. Even when taking SIlva to the ground, there wasn't much of anything.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 19, 2009)

Finished it.

Blegh.  Great night of fights until the main event.

UFC: Acquire Manhoef and give him an immediate title shot.

Or...

Put Silva in the LHW, and make him fight Rampage or Shogun.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 19, 2009)

I liked the Silva fight. Aside from the first round, it wasn't really boring. He's fighting a world class BJJ dude, I don't really blame him for showing respect. Plus it's not like he wasn't throwing down, he's naturally a counter-puncher and he was still being somewhat aggressive.

As for Shogun, no one ever doubted how good he was - but people did doubt his cardio. It's still untested, though he was looking very light on his feet.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 19, 2009)

Silva really unloaded with the front leg side kicks, really showed good takedown defense and the ability to avoid getting subbed by a BJJ world champ, and he picked Leites apart on the feet, buuuut... I still didn't really like that fight, and I was waiting for Silva to end it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 20, 2009)

I haven't watched the Silva fight, but I heard it's rather disappointing. Oh well, another W for Silva. 

I did watch the Shogun fight, however, and it looks like Shogun is making his comeback. I'd like to see him make a solid run to the title, however I think they should give him at least 2 more fights (I know the UFC loves to just take a fighter right into a title shot after beating Chuck, if your name isn't Keith Jardine).


----------



## Ippy (Apr 20, 2009)

Saw this on Sherdog....





Untouchable NLS said:


> I can't believe this bullshit I'm seeing on the front page of Yahoo and SherDog. Machida get's so much praise for never taking any damage and Anderson puts on a more dominating performance than Machida ever will, and it's an "embarrassing" performance? GTFO!


Ouch!

Slap in the face to all Machida fans.


----------



## Green Lantern (Apr 20, 2009)

I like how Silva punched Leites in the leg- pure awesomeness right there..


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 20, 2009)

_Lesnar vs Mir  

Mir will take another victory over Brock and become Undisputed Heavyweight Champ  
_


----------



## cygnus (Apr 20, 2009)

Friggin' Leites making Silva look bad. Did he even throw a punch in the last 2 rounds?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 21, 2009)

I think Brock will play it smart and either get a TKO or a UD this time around. He doesn't want any of Mir's ground game and Mir most likely won't be able to take him down.


----------



## Yammy (Apr 21, 2009)

mir can fall down every 45 secs and then have dana praise about how good a fight it was just because brock was in it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 21, 2009)

Have Shogun vs Jardine. Then winner of that fights Alves/Griffin. Who ever wins that, gets a title shot against Champion/Rampage


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 21, 2009)

IForgotMyEmail said:


> mir can fall down every 45 secs and then have dana praise about how good a fight it was just because brock was in it.


 Good one.  I think Mir will engage Brock standing up assuming his striking is so much better he has no problem. Then he'll taste Brocks power and crumple.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 21, 2009)

cygnus said:


> Friggin' Leites making Silva look bad. Did he even throw a punch in the last 2 rounds?


Like one.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice site you got there.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 21, 2009)

Another nugget of wisdom.



> > Wow you are a douche. Fedor destroyed the best HWs that the UFC had for years.
> >
> > Tim was the most decorated HW champ in the UFC and was in the top 5. His last fight in the UFC was for the belt against the number 2 ranked HW. There was no shame in losing that fight.
> >
> ...





I can't possibly be looking at Sherdog...

edit: Blegh.  Things go downhill from there, on both sides of the argument.

That's the Sherdog I know and love...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 22, 2009)

Oh, man, you just gotta love Sherdog. It's the pinnacle of intelligent online MMA discussion.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 23, 2009)

Fedor vs Aoki in a grappling match on the next DEEP event.


----------



## Gooba (Apr 23, 2009)

You know, I like Fedor more than anyone (besides Rampage/Wandy), but part of me wants Aoki to submit him just for absurdity.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 23, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Fedor vs Aoki in a grappling match on the next DEEP event.


 

Tell me that's a joke.


----------



## attackoflance (Apr 23, 2009)

I would have my money on Aoki if he wasn't so much smaller. I just think Fedor overpowers him, if Aoki were LHW or maybe even a MW I would give it to him, he has crazy jits.


----------



## Gooba (Apr 23, 2009)

Reposting for relevance:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 23, 2009)

attackoflance said:


> I would have my money on Aoki if he wasn't so much smaller. I just think Fedor overpowers him, if Aoki were LHW or maybe even a MW I would give it to him, he has crazy jits.


 Eh, I don't know. Fedor is a world champion in Sambo and overpowers men twice his size easily. If he can demolish a much bigger BJJ Black Belt in Big Nog, I assume he wouldn't have too much trouble with even a LHW BJJ guy even though he's far more skilled than Nog, perhaps.

Still, it'll be a fun match I guess, but it's ridiculous.


Gooba said:


> Reposting for relevance:


 Aoiki's rainbow pants never get old!


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 23, 2009)

Fedor doesn't out power people and Aoki's submission skills are far superior to Nog. Though point still taken, it's obviously just a mismatch but it's purely for entertainment.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 23, 2009)

He out powered a python on fight science.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 23, 2009)

Hold on, are you serious about the Fedor vs. Aoki thing?

You can't post shit like that without _links_, man! 

WAR AOKI!

*dons the set*


----------



## Gooba (Apr 23, 2009)

here

Official, and redundant:





> Fans in attendance will be treated to a *special five-minute sparring exhibition* between Fedor when he returns to the ring for a *five-minute special sparring exhibition* against WAMMA lightweight champion Shinya Aoki.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 23, 2009)

It's gonna be awesome!


----------



## Green Lantern (Apr 23, 2009)

More importantly- if you look at mmajunkie's article on the matchup, it mentions the fact that Fedor is competing in the ADCC this year!


----------



## kakashi5 (Apr 23, 2009)

lol @ aoki having better sub skills than nog.


----------



## cygnus (Apr 24, 2009)

People just notice that his skills look more like BJ Penns and assume I think.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 24, 2009)

kakashi5 said:


> lol @ aoki having better sub skills than nog.



lol at you saying that as if it's false. Nog is a great fighter, but as a sole grappler he's hardly worth noting.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2009)

Everybody knows that Nog's BJJ is "bread and butter".


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 24, 2009)

Nog's BJJ consist of getting his ass beat for a long time intill his opponent gets tired :ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2009)

Just ask Bob Sapp. 

Speaking of Bob Sapp, Bobby Lashley is going to be fighting him next. I think that's a pretty bad move on Lashley's part. An upcoming fighter with poor standup and good wrestling against a monster like Sapp.

If he wins, he just beat Bob Sapp. Big deal. If he loses, which I think he will if he tries to "prove his standup", he lost to Bob Sapp.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 24, 2009)

If wins against Bob Sapp it's a pretty big deal. 3rd fight and you beat someone that experienced.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2009)

I suppose, but it's Bob Sapp. He's not very consistent, and I don't think he's that big of a name in MMA. More of a K-1 name if anything (at least he beat Ernesto Hoost a couple times).

Not to mention he's a super heavyweight. Most orgs don't even have that division. I just don't see it furthering his career that much if he wins. It's one of those situations where you stand more to lose than gain.


----------



## kakashi5 (Apr 24, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> lol at you saying that as if it's false. Nog is a great fighter, but as a sole grappler he's hardly worth noting.



care to back that up? aoki has won nothing of note as a pure grappler, whereas nog has won MANY bjj and grappling comps, including the prestigious brazilian nationals, and is a carlson gracie blackbelt of many many years

now if you said aoki's bjj in mma was better maybe i'd agree, but you talk like nog is a scrub, nog's ground game was considered the best in mma for years, he was subbing people all over and his guard was legendary. only fedor really fucked nog up from inside his guard. of course nog of today is different, much older and took a lot of beatings, but i stand by my assertation that he;s a better technical grappler than aoki, and a more decorated one.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 24, 2009)

kakashi5 said:


> care to back that up? aoki has won nothing of note as a pure grappler, whereas nog has won MANY bjj and grappling comps, including the prestigious brazilian nationals, and is a carlson gracie blackbelt of many many years


So has Aoki. ADCC national champ, All Japan in Jiu Jitsu 2 times amongst other championships. 



> now if you said aoki's bjj in mma was better maybe i'd agree, but you talk like nog is a scrub,


  I'm not sure what your debate is then. Originally, I was basing it off of MMA grappling since that is what we actually see them compete in. 

I realize I did made a comment about him as a sole grappler not being exceptional, but what I said is true - there are many more decorated 'pure' grapplers than Nog in MMA. I was not implying that Shinya Aoki was better at pure grappling than Noguerira. 

You're blowing what I said way out of proportion. I never said Nog was a scrub nor did I say his ground game was scrubbish either. I said that Nogs grappling skills can't measure to Aoki, that doesn't mean he is a scrub considering that many rank Aoki as the best grappler in MMA. 

That would literally be like me saying Gabriel Gonzaga's ground game is not as good as BJ Penns and I seriously doubt many would disagree with me there.



> nog's ground game was considered the best in mma for years, he was subbing people all over and his guard was legendary. only fedor really fucked nog up from inside his guard. of course nog of today is different, much older and took a lot of beatings, but i stand by my assertation that he;s a better technical grappler than aoki, and a more decorated one.



I'm not sure what your point is since they both hit their primes at different times. Nogs was most infamous was during a time when Matt Hughes and Tito Ortiz ranked amongst the greatest grapplers and Chuck Liddell was the best striker. Things change, the sport was not as evolved as it now. Vinny Magalhaes even claimed that Nogs BJJ was nothing special, what reason would he have to lie?


----------



## kakashi5 (Apr 24, 2009)

i think i weas being a touch cranky cause i fucked my knee up in training  lol

as for the vinny point, he since clarified he meant that nog's bjj is simplistic, and by that he means outstanding basics, not flashy, but tight in the good stuff.


----------



## MueTai (Apr 25, 2009)

I just read a funny article about the different types of people in BJJ gyms:

Who in the staff should be demodded?

I couldn't identify with any of them (most of them are pretty negative lol) but I guess I'm a mix of the laugher, the no-responsibility guy (I don't live at home but I have 2 college classes a day and no job), and the humble **** you up guy.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 25, 2009)

That was actually originally posted on Sherdog at least a year ago.

I'm "The getting serious again guy", as I have to finance my own training (tough when you're still in schoo), and I'm a bit injury prone. :/

*currently nursing a still sprained ankle*


----------



## NarutoX2 (Apr 25, 2009)

can I say I was surprised that lashley left mma it looked like he would be dominant in it


----------



## Ippy (Apr 25, 2009)

NarutoX2 said:


> can I say I was surprised that lashley left mma it looked like he would be dominant in it


Source      ?


----------



## NarutoX2 (Apr 25, 2009)

you didnt know lashley was in mma?


----------



## Ippy (Apr 25, 2009)

Source that Lashley _left_ MMA...


----------



## NarutoX2 (Apr 26, 2009)

well he just showed up in tna so I thinking hes under contract for tna now


----------



## Yammy (Apr 26, 2009)

he didnt leave mma fool...


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkvwgL0GiWI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gooba (Apr 27, 2009)

The MMAthematician said:


> Source that Lashley _left_ MMA...


[Suppiido-Fansubs]_Dragon_Ball_Kai_004_[858567DF].avi

Oh wait...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2009)

Before the Kyle Maynard fight I thought it was a terrible and stupid idea. The guy can't really defend himself and cannot strike. All he could do is wrestle you a little. He can't even do submissions!

I have yet to watch the fight, but it sounds like he did alright and didn't really get hurt, which is good. Still, I hope never to see him "fighting" again.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 27, 2009)

I don't really get why so many people complained bout Kyle fighting. It's one fight, he's not going to get badly hurt. There's a ref right there, what's the worst that can happen to him?

He's not gonna take any kicks to the face. 

Most subs don't even work on him

You can barely punch him. The guy is like 3 foot tall.



Look what happened, he came out clean as a whistle. He ate a few bitch jabs and lost by decision .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2009)

I appreciate his determination for wanting to do it, sure. A good "Make a Wish" thing, maybe, but I wouldn't call it a fight.

If you were the guy he was fighting would you go all out anyway? Of course nothing happened. What kind of asshole would go in there and KO a guy without arms and legs?


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 27, 2009)

I would. I don't train so I can play patty cake with people. Since when is there any ill will in an amateur fight?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2009)

Maybe you should fight Kyle Maynard then.

I feel bad for the guy that won. His record going in was 0-2; think of the jokes that will come about saying the only way he can win is against a congenital amputee? Bad taste, but even worse sting. I imagine there are 50 Sherdog threads about this already.


----------



## cygnus (Apr 27, 2009)

But do you train to punch amputees in the face? I don't see any way for this dude to win a fight. Its not about being able to defend himself, but that he has a realistic chance against anyone. He can't strike, and he can't take anyone down that doesn't want to be taken down. He wanted a fight, fair enough, but I think it proved that he won't be able to win and I wouldn't want to see him in the cage again. Unless we had some sick amputeeMMA competition....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2009)

I heard he had gloves that for some reason weren't able to be put on for the fight and could actually strike somewhat, just wasn't allowed due to the glove issue. 

Amputee MMA, the wave of the future? I don't foresee any submissions though.


----------



## kakashi5 (Apr 27, 2009)

his gloves wouldnt stay on due to sweat, he's an alright wrestler, in wrestling where they HAVE to engage you. in mma where they don't he did fuck all but sit there getting hit, a more aggressive adversary would have fucked him up inside 2 minutes.

i'm all for equal ops but someone really should have stood up and said "no" to this debacle


----------



## Gooba (Apr 28, 2009)

Did he really need gloves?  People don't put gloves on their elbows and those are allowed, which is what he has.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 28, 2009)

You make a good point, but people can't strike with their elbows the way he can, either.


----------



## Akira (Apr 28, 2009)

I kind of don't want Kyle Maynard to keep fighting. No offence to the guy (and props for actually competing) but I feel like someone is just going to injure him badly and that wouldn't exactly be good for the sport at all.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 28, 2009)

I don't think he has any plans for another fight. From my understanding it was one-and-done deal.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Apr 28, 2009)

Anderson Silva vs Forrest Griffin @ UFC 101

This seems kind of harsh on Griffin; it's his first fight back from injury.


----------



## Ronin (Apr 28, 2009)

I've recently become interested in mixed martial arts and wanted to know what fights I should watch and what fighters to pay attention to.

 I've watched Wanderlei Silva and Quintin Jackson in 3 fights I think it was and have seen Lidell vs. Couture and have done some research on Anderson Silva and Shogun Rua. Any events or specific matches I should go watch?


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 28, 2009)

Keith Jardine vs Thiago Silva at UFC 101 . Awesome card, I may go to that show.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Apr 29, 2009)

??PR?ŞŞ?? said:


> Anderson Silva vs Forrest Griffin @ UFC 101
> 
> This seems kind of harsh on Griffin; it's his first fight back from injury.



The fight is at 205 and Anderson is used to fighting at 185. Forrest is a big LHW this fight is will be interesting.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 29, 2009)

??PR?ŞŞ?? said:


> Anderson Silva vs Forrest Griffin @ UFC 101
> 
> This seems kind of harsh on Griffin; it's his first fight back from injury.


They're setting Griffin up for a beating.

He has just the style that Silva likes to counter.



Ronin said:


> I've recently become interested in mixed martial arts and wanted to know what fights I should watch and what fighters to pay attention to.
> 
> I've watched Wanderlei Silva and Quintin Jackson in 3 fights I think it was and have seen Lidell vs. Couture and have done some research on Anderson Silva and Shogun Rua. Any events or specific matches I should go watch?


Shogun vs. Lil Nog (one of the best Pride fights)

Rampage vs. Shogun (see just how dominate Shogun was)

Koscheck vs. Thiago Alves (fucking WAR)

Fedor vs. Big Nog I (treatise on GnP)

Nakamura Daisuke vs. Bogdan Christea (2nd round was the single most exciting round I've ever seen) (link in sig)

Wanderlei Silva vs. anyone (he's Wandy)

Igor Vovchanchyn vs. anyone (he's Igor)

Rampage vs. Sakuraba (SLAMpage)

I can't think of anymore at the moment, but more'll come to me.

btw, you can pay attention to pretty much anyone, but my personal faves to watch are Rampage, Koscheck, and Bisping.



Violent By Design said:


> Keith Jardine vs Thiago Silva at UFC 101 . Awesome card, I may go to that show.


Yeah, it's looking to be a pretty good card so far.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm sure this came up before, but what do you guys think about BJ Penn?  He's from the same place I was raised (Hilo, HI) and he's very popular here in Hawaii.

I don't think he's too good though.  Too much ego.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 29, 2009)

He needs to defend his goddamn belt.

Whenever he wins it, he rests on his laurels and looks at the WW division.

The whole greasing thing got ridiculous as well.

I'm rooting for Florian.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 29, 2009)

His training is less strenuous than my own "training", which is really for no reason but to release stress and build some muscle.

I think he should stop his futile beef with GSP too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 29, 2009)

Ronin said:


> I've recently become interested in mixed martial arts and wanted to know what fights I should watch and what fighters to pay attention to.
> 
> I've watched Wanderlei Silva and Quintin Jackson in 3 fights I think it was and have seen Lidell vs. Couture and have done some research on Anderson Silva and Shogun Rua. Any events or specific matches I should go watch?


Watch some vintage Mirko "Cro Cop" Filipovic fights in Pride. Then come back and say you're not a fan. 

I always enjoy watching Shinya Aoiki fight. I also always enjoy Bob Sapp fighting for some reason. Maybe I'm part Japanese.



??PR?ŞŞ?? said:


> Anderson Silva vs Forrest Griffin @ UFC 101
> 
> This seems kind of harsh on Griffin; it's his first fight back from injury.


Harsh, perhaps, but he's Forrest Griffin. He could drop 4 fights in a row and never leave the UFC. I'm sure he'll get his ass whooped. Certainly an exciting prospect of a fight--I just hope it's actually exciting.



Kuchiki said:


> I'm sure this came up before, but what do you guys think about BJ Penn? He's from the same place I was raised (Hilo, HI) and he's very popular here in Hawaii.
> 
> I don't think he's too good though. Too much ego.


BJ Penn is alright. Great standup, great BJJ; he's very well-rounded. Sure, he talks a lot of shit, but I don't care about all that. I agree that he needs to drop the GSP thing but otherwise I like the guy.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 29, 2009)

Kuchiki said:


> I'm sure this came up before, but what do you guys think about BJ Penn?  He's from the same place I was raised (Hilo, HI) and he's very popular here in Hawaii.
> 
> I don't think he's too good though.  Too much ego.



He has proven to be one of the greatest fighters in the world, I'm not sure how anyone can think he isn't too good.


----------



## kakashi5 (Apr 29, 2009)

fedor subbed aoki by footlock by the way last night


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Apr 29, 2009)

BJ CAN be great, he just needs to show it. He can't keep riding on his past achievements. He should stay at lightweight and  I look forward to his watch with Florian. He better come ready.



> fedor subbed aoki by footlock by the way last night



I forgot about that completely. Hope to see the video soon, all we have are pictures, like this one:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 29, 2009)

It just goes to show you that size doesn't matter in a fight.


Oh, wait, that's right, it does.


----------



## Gooba (Apr 29, 2009)

Fedor has submitted people who outweigh him by more than he outweighs Aoki.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 29, 2009)

But were they accomplished grapplers?


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 29, 2009)

Kevin Randleman and Naoya Ogawa are big and accomplished grapplers.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 29, 2009)

Who's the last person Kevil Randleman submitted? I didn't know Randleman weighs over 300 pounds.

I don't have any beef with Fedor vs Aoki; it was just a fun exhibition. Nothing more. It proves nothing for either fighter.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 29, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Kevin Randleman and Naoya Ogawa are big and accomplished grapplers.


Neither are anywhere near 300lbs, and Randleman's a wrestler.


----------



## Gooba (Apr 29, 2009)

The MMAthematician said:


> But were they accomplished grapplers?


HMC sadly isn't.  Then again, I wasn't really disagreeing size helps, I just wanted to take that opportunity to say Fedor is a badass.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 29, 2009)

Looking forward to him killing Josh Barnett and crushing his fan's dreams.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 29, 2009)

The MMAthematician said:


> Neither are anywhere near 300lbs, and Randleman's a wrestler.





CrazyMoronX said:


> Who's the last person Kevil Randleman submitted? I didn't know Randleman weighs over 300 pounds.
> 
> I don't have any beef with Fedor vs Aoki; it was just a fun exhibition. Nothing more. It proves nothing for either fighter.



I never said they were. I just pointed out the only 2 big grapplers that Fedor has submitted. 

Also, Kevin Randlemans base style is Folkstyle Wrestling which does not utilize submissions.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 30, 2009)

Dream 9 is gonna be awesome.

SUPER HULK TOURNAMENT!




Bob Sapp vs. Ikuhisa Minowa 
Jan Nortje vs. Rameau Thierry Sokoudjou 
Gegard Mousasi vs. Mark Hunt 
*Choi Hong-man vs. Jose Canseco *

ROFL


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2009)

Bob Sapp vs Minowa? 

Jan Nortje vs Sokoudjou?  

I am hoping that HMC vs Jose Conseco is a joke. 

Scratch that. I'm hoping this tournament is a joke. A splendidly watchable joke that I will be enjoying thoroughly!!


----------



## Ronin (Apr 30, 2009)

Just stopping by to say thanks to everyone who gave me some recommendations. 

I honestly thought the UFC was the shit until I watched some pride and wec fights. The fight in MMAthematician's sig is epic, I didn't know that men could reverse so many submissions like that, in one round no less.


----------



## S (Apr 30, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Dream 9 is gonna be awesome.
> 
> SUPER HULK TOURNAMENT!
> 
> ...



Freak show anyone  Gegard Mousasi vs. Mark Hunt is the most interesting match on the card. (for me at least)


----------



## Ronin (Apr 30, 2009)

Just watched UFC 96 and looked at the fightcard for UFC 98, isnt Rampage supposed to be taking on Rashad Evans and not Machida? What happened there?


----------



## Ippy (Apr 30, 2009)

Rampage's last couple fights were too close to one another, and those 6 week camps are really taxing on the body.

He needed time to rest, so Machida's taking his place.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2009)

fato said:


> Freak show anyone  Gegard Mousasi vs. Mark Hunt is the most interesting match on the card. (for me at least)


 Freakshows are all the rage in Japan. They aren't that bad.

I expect Hunt to be KO'd in the next 64.985% of this fights. After you get KO'd once, everyone starts KO'ing you.  Just look at Chuck.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 30, 2009)

fato said:


> Freak show anyone  Gegard Mousasi vs. Mark Hunt is the most interesting match on the card. (for me at least)



Who cares if it is a freak show?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2009)

Since it's a tournament, I'm actually relatively excited for a couple matchups.

Bob Sapp vs HMC might be interesting. Both K-1 guys for the most part. I expect Sapp to cry.

Or a Sapp/Jan rematch.

Or, perhaps if some kind of freak accident (Fedor flying in on a zipline from a helicopter and armbarring HMC again) lets Jose Conseco win, Sapp vs Conseco for the title of greatest sports-to-fighting steroid using freakshow fighter EVA.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Apr 30, 2009)

Yushin Okami is injured and had to pull out of UFC 98. He has bad luck with injuries recently.


----------



## Ronin (May 1, 2009)

Whats a good Anderson Silva fight to watch? And a good GSP fight also.


----------



## Gooba (May 1, 2009)

GSP vs BJ Penn or Jon Fitch
Anderson Silva vs Rich Franklin 1/2 or Ryo Chonan


----------



## Violent by Design (May 1, 2009)

GSP vs Fitch? It was just him laying on fitch for 25 mins


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2009)

GSP vs Fitch had its moments. It had some decent stand-up wars.

Here's what you should watch though:
GSP vs Hughes I, II, III just to see GSP's progression
GSP vs Serra 
GSP vs BJ Penn I and II for the same reason as #1

Silva vs everyone but Leites.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 1, 2009)

Yeah, GSP vs Penn and Hughes are his best fights that I can remember. You could skip out on Hughes vs GSP 3 and GSP vs Penn 2, but it is a good way to see how such a big fights happened.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2009)

I agree Hughes/GSP III could be skipped, but I think GSP/Penn II has its merits. The first fight wasn't GSP's best _performance_. Even GSP wouldn't be impressed by _dat_, he didn't have his _riddum_.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 1, 2009)

haha. I hope GSP says that line again one more time. Give the fans what they really want.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 1, 2009)

I wish Dana had thrown Rampage at Silva. Would be an awesome fight imo. Though Forrest will make for an exciting fight as well.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2009)

I'm sure GSP will bring it back some day. Maybe if he ever fights Anderson.

As for Forrest/Anderson, that should be a telling fight for Anderson's future at LHW. Although I believe Machida is about to be the champion and I really don't see anyone beating him any time soon. Given that Anderson refuses to fight Machida, his LHW stay may be short.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 1, 2009)

Money talks. I'm sure Dana could convince Anderson and Machida to fight just as he probably could convince Jardine to fight Evans should that opportunity ever arise.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2009)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Money talks. I'm sure Dana could convince Anderson and Machida to fight just as he probably could convince Jardine to fight Evans should that opportunity ever arise.


 Money talks, but talk is cheap. 

It's possible they might fight, but I have severe doubts that it would ever actually happen. Countrymen and team mates like them never like fighting (Shogun and Wanderlei) despite how much money may be on the line.


----------



## kakashi5 (May 1, 2009)

watch GSP vs TRIGG. absolute mauling


----------



## Gooba (May 2, 2009)




----------



## Hellion (May 2, 2009)

Anyone else see this
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xXiL2Y2olc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sharpie (May 3, 2009)

The MMAthematician said:


> Rampage's last couple fights were too close to one another, and those 6 week camps are really taxing on the body.
> 
> He needed time to rest, so Machida's taking his place.



Yeah, I think he injured his angle or knee.  Can't remember exactly.

The Machida/Evans fight will be fun to watch, but I see Machida coming through with a victory.


----------



## MueTai (May 3, 2009)

Hellion said:


> Anyone else see this
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xXiL2Y2olc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



Whoa :amazed I gotta have my BJJ teacher show me that, that was fucking awesome.


----------



## Akira (May 3, 2009)




----------



## Ippy (May 3, 2009)

Hellion said:


> Anyone else see this
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xXiL2Y2olc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


Holy shit that was awesome! :amazed


----------



## kakashi5 (May 3, 2009)

wow never seen someone go out from a reverse triangle, and never standing! pretty sweet


----------



## Violent by Design (May 3, 2009)

I love using reverse triangles. That was pretty awesome going out from a standing one.


----------



## kakashi5 (May 4, 2009)

one guy here at brazilian top team has a mean reverse triangle, and he always gets it from under side control. it's got to the point i hate passing his guard because i can;t do anything but defend it haha and he's on;y a purple belt!


----------



## Senkou (May 4, 2009)

Gray Wolf said:


> Yushin Okami is injured and had to pull out of UFC 98. He has bad luck with injuries recently.



I know. It sucks. He deserves a title shot already. His only loss was to Rich Franklin and lets face it. Rich Franklin is really really good.


----------



## ostrich (May 4, 2009)

kakashi5 said:


> one guy here at brazilian top team has a mean reverse triangle, and he always gets it from under side control. it's got to the point i hate passing his guard because i can;t do anything but defend it haha and he's on;y a purple belt!



Sounds funny when you say only a purple belt cause in my gym that's the highest one 
The thing is only black belts can promote you to a higher belt and there are none in my country!So the only way to move up is to wait for seminars that are held every now and then by brazilian black belts.
But don't be fooled these guys are easily higher belt material and whenever they go to international competitons they come back with medals.

On a side note,I missed practice for a month now cause I hurt my hand playing football(soccer) and I'm decaying day by day


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2009)

I saw that. Pretty nice. I should go ahead and sign up for BJJ in that stupid gym that's down here; I just don't know how good the place is. I know Mike Nickles lives around here, as he's been in my gym before, but I'm not sure if he trains there or not.


----------



## kakashi5 (May 4, 2009)

where are you from ostrich? i was under the impression in absence of black belts, a purple or brown could promote to a belt below themselves.

dirty sandbagging white belts


----------



## Violent by Design (May 4, 2009)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2009)

Looks like strikes were allowed for the fight, but there was some major punch-pulling going on. It kind of looked like a pro-Wrestling meets BJJ match to be perfectly honest.

That said I don't think anyone actually expected Fedor to go out there and hit poor little Aoki. He would've been killed! :amazed


----------



## Violent by Design (May 4, 2009)

Word. Can't wait to see Shinya vs Joachim.


----------



## kakashi5 (May 5, 2009)

guys it was an exhibition. (choreographed)


----------



## Violent by Design (May 5, 2009)

An exhibition bout is not the same thing as a staged bout.  I don't think it was staged.


----------



## ostrich (May 5, 2009)

kakashi5 said:


> where are you from ostrich? i was under the impression in absence of black belts, a purple or brown could promote to a belt below themselves.
> 
> dirty sandbagging white belts



I'm from Croatia and I don't know if the belt promotion by a black belt is a standard in the world but it is over here.

But it doesn't bother me much, though.It's sweet to submit blue,purple belts as a white belt.The feeling when you see their egos crushed is priceless 

How long has it been since you started training?



Violent By Design said:


> An exhibition bout is not the same thing as a staged bout.  I don't think it was staged.



Well,whatever it was it was fun to watch


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2009)

I'm not sure how exhibition and being choreographed correlate at all. Exhibition simply means it isn't an official professional bout.

All the TUF fights are exhibitions. You think they're staged, too?


----------



## kakashi5 (May 5, 2009)

been training three years or so now, and yes tapping browns as a white belt is fun hahaha


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2009)

I want to learn BJJ. 

How much is it on average? I'll take the average and multiply by 5 because I live in a rich neighborhood full of scam artists.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 5, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I want to learn BJJ.
> 
> How much is it on average? I'll take the average and multiply by 5 because I live in a rich neighborhood full of scam artists.



It's really expensive here on Long Island. I have to shell out 150-200 bones for MMA training. I'm not sure how it is in Colorado. Just type that shit in google.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2009)

I assume over 9,000 a year.  I tried Google before but this gym isn't on there or doesn't list prices--one or the other, I can't recall.

Guess I'll have to teach myself like Evan Tanner did.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 5, 2009)

What gym are you talking about and there is no gym that charges over 9k a year.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2009)

That was an exaggerated estimate. 

I don't know what it is. There's just this building I drive by every day that says "BJJ" on it. I'm not even sure it's open anymore, really.


----------



## Gooba (May 5, 2009)

I think Wanderlei's gym is like 150-200 a month, less if you are a pro, free if you are in the UFC.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 5, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That was an exaggerated estimate.
> 
> I don't know what it is. There's just this building I drive by every day that says "BJJ" on it. I'm not even sure it's open anymore, really.



Well just go in there and ask lol. Find out who leads the gym and look him up.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2009)

Gooba said:


> I think Wanderlei's gym is like 150-200 a month, less if you are a pro, free if you are in the UFC.


 That's a lot of chedda. But, training with Wanderlei and his guys would be awesome. I'd rather train with Fedor.  

I live nowhere near either of those gyms though.


Violent By Design said:


> Well just go in there and ask lol. Find out who leads the gym and look him up.


 Maybe I should. I've never been one for the direct approach though.


----------



## ostrich (May 5, 2009)

I pay a little over 16 USD a month


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2009)

Wait, where do you live? I might consider moving.


----------



## ostrich (May 6, 2009)

Cro Cop land


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 6, 2009)

I must move to Cro Cop land. If you live there do you get to hang out with him at the mall and stuff?


----------



## ostrich (May 6, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I must move to Cro Cop land. If you live there do you get to hang out with him at the mall and stuff?



Actually he owns a pub nearby and you can see him there every now and then...


----------



## Yammy (May 6, 2009)

is he missing one of his testicles?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 6, 2009)

I don't drink or anything, but I'd probably be there every damn day.


----------



## Gooba (May 6, 2009)

Where the hell is Cro Cop Land? SARCASM


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 6, 2009)

Right in between the Hospital and the Cemetery.


----------



## kakashi5 (May 6, 2009)

croatia presumably lol. i live on same street as rickson and royler gracie, i'm going to stalk them


----------



## Ronin (May 8, 2009)

Thank you gentlemen for all the recommendations. I watched the first 2 GSP/Hughes fights and was amazed at the difference between fight 1 and fight 2. I'm currently watching UFC Ultimate Knockouts 6, which is pretty good and got lucky enough to find a gym with a free 30 day trial, I just dont know what I should attempt first. They have kickboxing, bjj and mma so I'm looking forward to that.


If any of you have any other recommendations throw em my way.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 8, 2009)

I think I'd pick kickboxing first to learn some fundementals as it has more real-world uses than pure BJJ does.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 8, 2009)

Both sports/martial arts are designed to hurt people. I don't see how one would have more use than the other. Kick boxing isn't gonna help your cooking or anything like that.



> Thank you gentlemen for all the recommendations. I watched the first 2 GSP/Hughes fights and was amazed at the difference between fight 1 and fight 2. I'm currently watching UFC Ultimate Knockouts 6, which is pretty good and got lucky enough to find a gym with a free 30 day trial, I just dont know what I should attempt first. They have kickboxing, bjj and mma so I'm looking forward to that.



Woah a 30 day free trial? That's awesome.

You have to pick 1 of those 3 choices for the trial or could you just go to what ever class you want on different days?


----------



## Gooba (May 8, 2009)

> Both sports/martial arts are designed to hurt people. I don't see how one would have more use than the other. Kick boxing isn't gonna help your cooking or anything like that.


He is saying it has more real world uses in fights.  BJJ is great for sport, but not as useful in bars and shit.  Getting mount isn't great when their buddy cracks you in the back of the skull with a chair.  Plus on the ground the most effective moves are not BJJ ones, such as eye gouging or the "Keith Hackney" maneuver.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 8, 2009)

In a street fight you don't want to take people down to the ground. Punching them is the best option. Knowing how to punch correctly and accurately is better than knowing how to put them in an armbar or choking them unconscious depending on the situation.

If you're fighting a guy in a bar, for instance, his friends could stomp or kick you if you take him down. It just has more applications on the streets.

Not saying BJJ doesn't have its merits, it just carries more danger in an actual fight than striking does. Say you're going for a choke; the guy could gouge your eyes, or stab you, etc... with striking you at least create range so it's not that easy.


----------



## Gooba (May 8, 2009)

Ha, beat you by a minute... and got lost on the last page.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 8, 2009)

You must've channeled your Fedor speed.


----------



## Gooba (May 8, 2009)

It is like one minute I'm sitting back all cool in your guard, then all of a sudden I'm posting all over your face!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 8, 2009)

Yeah, it's exactly like that. Just with less head-bouncing-off-the-canvas punishment. I don't think I have NOGCHIN; I'd be put out in the first strike.


----------



## Ronin (May 8, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Woah a 30 day free trial? That's awesome.
> 
> You have to pick 1 of those 3 choices for the trial or could you just go to what ever class you want on different days?



Yea, 30 days free, you get a free private lesson with one of the instructors and an academy t-shirt. 

I haven't gone as far as to find out if I can participate in any class or have to stick to one program. I'll check it out but at this point it seems like that I'll take the Kickboxing if I have to choose only one program. If not then I'd take classes on both bjj and kickboxing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 8, 2009)

Good bet. I've heard that "MMA" courses are pretty much useless. Just taking each individual discipline is much more effective.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 9, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> In a street fight you don't want to take people down to the ground. Punching them is the best option. Knowing how to punch correctly and accurately is better than knowing how to put them in an armbar or choking them unconscious depending on the situation.
> 
> If you're fighting a guy in a bar, for instance, his friends could stomp or kick you if you take him down. It just has more applications on the streets.
> 
> Not saying BJJ doesn't have its merits, it just carries more danger in an actual fight than striking does. Say you're going for a choke; the guy could gouge your eyes, or stab you, etc... with striking you at least create range so it's not that easy.



Well you don't even train, so how could you properly judge what would be effective . I'm not trying to pwn you, but I'm just saying aren't you speaking out of your realm?

Striking and BJJ are both useful in street fights (basically any martial art is depending on who is fighting). When people train for self defense, most train for 1 on 1 confrontations since that is really the only confrontation that you can have control over.

The average joe isn't going to know how to stop an arm bar. Trips on concrete = easy broken bones especially since the person will not know how to fall (I've seen it first hand, Judo on the streets is pretty legit) "All fights go to the ground", most people clinch in street fights. So you're virtually fighting someone who has no idea what they're doing, as long as you are decent at BJJ they would almost be nearly defenseless in your view (check out that MMA gym and you'll see in time). 

What your saying makes no sense in regards to someones 'friend' hitting you, because why would you fight someone when you're out numbered? You're going to get cracked either way.

Also a person whos never grappled before wouldn't be able to gauge someones eyes on the ground. That doesn't make much sense, since you would dictate what position he would be in. Also, it's not like the grappler cannot do the same thing. 



You guys do realize that hand to hand combat is an absolute obsolete form of combat right? If you're going around looking for trouble, you should be carrying a weapon not using tae kwon doe. 

Also, a kick boxer wouldn't have much of an advantage against a person with a knife. The person with a knife would still dominate due to having superior striking since he does not require much force to hurt his opponent. 

So no, one doesn't have more 'uses' than the other. Both are equally useful, and their most practical use is for sport. If you're regularly visiting bars that involve a 1000 thugs and e-ninjas and there are a bunch of HIV infected needles on the ground, chances are martial arts isn't gonna be that helpful in the first place, aka get a weapon :x.


Sorry if I sound a little rude. But the whole 'grappling would not work because there are people with guns' thing really annoys me. It doesn't make sense, and most people who say things like that are usually saying it out of ignorance =o.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (May 9, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Good bet. I've heard that "MMA" courses are pretty much useless. Just taking each individual discipline is much more effective.



Too true

18 months of taekwon do
3 years of Northern style shaolin kung fu
7 Years of Southern style shoalin kung fu
2 Years of boxing


Fuck MMA Classes.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 10, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Too true
> 
> 18 months of taekwon do
> 3 years of Northern style shaolin kung fu
> ...



What's the diff between North and South Shaolin Kung Fu?


----------



## Tseka (May 10, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> What's the diff between North and South Shaolin Kung Fu?



North Shaolin Kung Fu puts more emphasis on weapons and shit.


----------



## Gooba (May 11, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Well you don't even train, so how could you properly judge what would be effective . I'm not trying to pwn you, but I'm just saying aren't you speaking out of your realm?
> 
> Striking and BJJ are both useful in street fights (basically any martial art is depending on who is fighting). When people train for self defense, most train for 1 on 1 confrontations since that is really the only confrontation that you can have control over.
> 
> ...


I train grappling and striking, and have since I was 8.  I've also have long conversations with people who have been in many, many street fights as well as read books on the subject.  All of them agree striking, in particular boxing, is the most useful in a street fight.  Like a trained grappler on the ground, in stand up an untrained person is pretty defenseless.  You can knock them out or down pretty quickly without putting yourself into a vulnerable position.  Most people at bars or in other situations where you get into fights do have friends around, which is why we said more useful in real life.  Sure you want 1v1 in which both are good, but there are also times when they have friends around (which is a majority of the time), so it makes sense to call it more useful.  If you guys are standing up you can end it very quickly and still be in a good position to make their friends think twice about it.  If you are on the ground you've screwed yourself if there are more.



> You guys do realize that hand to hand combat is an absolute obsolete form of combat right? If you're going around looking for trouble, you should be carrying a weapon not using tae kwon doe.
> 
> Also, a kick boxer wouldn't have much of an advantage against a person with a knife. The person with a knife would still dominate due to having superior striking since he does not require much force to hurt his opponent.
> 
> ...


Not everybody always has a weapon on them, so no it isn't obsolete.  If you are saying fist fights never happen anymore you are kidding yourself.  Sure weapon give a huge advantage but you won't always have one on you, and neither will they.  If they happen to, you are much better off knowing striking than grappling, since you are relatively less fucked.  If you keep your distance you can avoid the worst of it, and if you are good you can land a lead straight that can put him down.  You are certainly at a disadvantage but there is a chance, not so much with grappling against a knife.  Then you are so close and it is so easy to get deep wounds.  Standing up most of it will be slicing flesh wounds that aren't too serious.


----------



## Tseka (May 11, 2009)

Gooba said:


> I train grappling and striking, and have since I was 8.  I've also have long conversations with people who have been in many, many street fights as well as read books on the subject.  All of them agree striking, in particular boxing, is the most useful in a street fight.  Like a trained grappler on the ground, in stand up an untrained person is pretty defenseless.  You can knock them out or down pretty quickly without putting yourself into a vulnerable position.  Most people at bars or in other situations where you get into fights do have friends around, which is why we said more useful in real life.  Sure you want 1v1 in which both are good, but there are also times when they have friends around (which is a majority of the time), so it makes sense to call it more useful.  If you guys are standing up you can end it very quickly and still be in a good position to make their friends think twice about it.  If you are on the ground you've screwed yourself if there are more.
> 
> Not everybody always has a weapon on them, so no it isn't obsolete.  If you are saying fist fights never happen anymore you are kidding yourself.  Sure weapon give a huge advantage but you won't always have one on you, and neither will they.  If they happen to, you are much better off knowing striking than grappling, since you are relatively less fucked.  If you keep your distance you can avoid the worst of it, and if you are good you can land a lead straight that can put him down.  You are certainly at a disadvantage but there is a chance, not so much with grappling against a knife.  Then you are so close and it is so easy to get deep wounds.  Standing up most of it will be slicing flesh wounds that aren't too serious.



I disagree, in a street fight, it's still likely you'll get knocked down by a moron who throws a wild punch.

If you take the fight to the ground however, it's a different story.

Victory is assured.


----------



## kakashi5 (May 11, 2009)

flying omoplata!!


----------



## Tseka (May 11, 2009)

kakashi5 said:


> flying omoplata!!



this page


----------



## kakashi5 (May 12, 2009)

how could that NOT work on the streets??!!


----------



## Tseka (May 12, 2009)

kakashi5 said:


> how could that NOT work on the streets??!!



Getting your head slammed isn't fun.


----------



## kakashi5 (May 12, 2009)

dude! did you watch the video??? you just roll with it, guy on the streets would be screaming "TAP!!!" faster than chael sonnen!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2009)

Low blow, you just got double-yellows.


----------



## ben (May 12, 2009)

I generally find that the best option in a street fight is grabbing a bystander and pushing them at my opponent while I run away like a total fucking coward.

Barring that i cover my head, begin weeping uncontrolably, wet myself, and hope my opponent takes pity on me.


----------



## Gooba (May 12, 2009)

If you ever start losing while grappling on the ground wetting yourself is a great way to get an opening.  Vomiting works even better.


----------



## Hellion (May 12, 2009)

I just watched Dana White's interview on E:60.  And I see why people call him a douche, but damn when a person is that real how do you hate them.


----------



## Ippy (May 12, 2009)

Got a link?

Also, what does everyone think about the MMA media coverage, namely the two big shows, MMA Live and Inside MMA?

Personally, despite the lack of an MMA/Pancrase legend behind their desk, I like MMA Live more.  The entire presentation is much more professional.


----------



## Hellion (May 12, 2009)

Nah I don't have a link.  I have only watched MMA Live so I can't really compare the shows.  BUt i think having experts on the sport helps its legitimacy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 13, 2009)

I've only watched MMA Live and a few small bits of Inside MMA. I really like MMA Live, but I really like Bas Rutten as well. Maybe I'll start watching both.


----------



## kakashi5 (May 14, 2009)

Stock

techniques i did


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 14, 2009)

When does that Super Hulk tournament start, anyway? I wanna see some freakshows.


----------



## Gooba (May 14, 2009)

May 26th

*Second Round Feather Weight Grand Prix bouts*



 Abel Cullum vs.  Hideo Tokoro
 Masakazu Imanari vs.  Bibiano Fernandes
 Yoshiro Maeda vs.  Hiroyuki Takaya
 Norifumi Yamamoto vs.  Joe Warren
 
*First Round Super Hulk Grand Prix bouts*



 Bob Sapp vs.  Ikuhisa Minowa
 Jan Nortje vs.  Rameau Thierry Sokoudjou
 Gegard Mousasi vs.  Mark Hunt
 Hong Man Choi vs.  José Canseco
 
*Non-Grand Prix bouts*



*Dream Middleweight Title bout*
  Jason Miller vs.  Ronaldo Souza 

*Lightweight bout*
  Tatsuya Kawajiri vs.  Gesias Calvancante


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 15, 2009)

Miller vs Jacare is for a title? Didn't Jacare lose? I mean, sure Mousasi is fighting Mark Hunt, but still. Doesn't seem fair he misses his title shot because of some shitty heavyweight fight.


----------



## kakashi5 (May 15, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Miller vs Jacare is for a title? Didn't Jacare lose? I mean, sure Mousasi is fighting Mark Hunt, but still. Doesn't seem fair he misses his title shot because of some shitty heavyweight fight.



mousasi wont be fighting at that weight again.

what did crazymoron do to get banned?


----------



## Violent by Design (May 16, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Miller vs Jacare is for a title? Didn't Jacare lose? I mean, sure Mousasi is fighting Mark Hunt, but still. Doesn't seem fair he misses his title shot because of some shitty heavyweight fight.



What are you talking about exactly? Jacare beat Miller in the tournament. Also, what doesn't seem fair? Mousasi already vacated the title.


----------



## Ronin (May 16, 2009)

I was doing some reading and came across 10th planet jiu jitsu and was wondering if it would be more beneficial to learn at a 10th planet academy rather than learning traditional jiu jitsu.

 Joe Rogan says its better than traditional jiu hitsu because it is "no-gi" jiu jitsu consisting of underhooks and overhooks, but this may be bias since its on 10th planets' homepage.


----------



## kakashi5 (May 17, 2009)

more beneficial for what?


----------



## Violent by Design (May 17, 2009)

Ronin said:


> I was doing some reading and came across 10th planet jiu jitsu and was wondering if it would be more beneficial to learn at a 10th planet academy rather than learning traditional jiu jitsu.
> 
> Joe Rogan says its better than traditional jiu hitsu because it is "no-gi" jiu jitsu consisting of underhooks and overhooks, but this may be bias since its on 10th planets' homepage.



Gi Jiu Jitsu makes your technique much sharper so no it is not more beneficial to learn no gi over gi, if anything it would just be preference.


----------



## kakashi5 (May 17, 2009)

interesting theory, violent by design


----------



## Ippy (May 17, 2009)

What's everyone's take on Machida vs. Evans?

I'll be honest here, I'm not a Machida fan at all in the slightest, and I'm hoping that Rashad puts him out in his predicted 3rd round.  This post illustrates my thoughts on the matchup perfectly.

I don't care what the Machida snobs say, he's boring as shit to me, and I'm not some fool that knows nothing about the sport.  I simply don't want him to become champion, and subsequently, dosing up the most exciting division in MMA with Nyquil.

But personal preference aside, who do you think takes this?

I honestly think Evans can beat him.  Machida's entire style centers on forcing his opponents to do the engaging, with him doing the counter striking.

Evans is NOT going to fall into that trap.

2 boring rounds before Evans catches him in the 3rd.



> Gi Jiu Jitsu makes your technique much sharper


lol wut?

Based on what?  If Ronin plans on doing MMA, learning gi BJJ would be less applicable than no-gi, and as such, *not* make his technique sharper for MMA.

He'd be trying for lapel grabs that aren't there and slipping, sliding, and quickly moving where he was once used to the slower and more methodical gi.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 17, 2009)

The MMAthematician said:


> What's everyone's take on Machida vs. Evans?
> 
> I'll be honest here, I'm not a Machida fan at all in the slightest, and I'm hoping that Rashad puts him out in his predicted 3rd round.  This post illustrates my thoughts on the matchup perfectly.
> 
> ...


Machida is my favorite fighter. I don't really see how someone can like Evans and not like Machida, both fighters have been regarded as boring.

I think it'll be a good fight, but I'm leaning toward Machida. 



> lol wut?
> 
> Based on what?  If Ronin plans on doing MMA, learning gi BJJ would be less applicable than no-gi, and as such, *not* make his technique sharper for MMA.
> 
> He'd be trying for lapel grabs that aren't there and slipping, sliding, and quickly moving where he was once used to the slower and more methodical gi.



False. There is a reason why most MMA's have trained in Gi. 

Like you said, with out a gi you can power your way out of submissions. It becomes less technique oriented. With a gi you're forced to think, submissions come quicker, and you can apply offense with out giving up an important part of your body. With out gi, it is basically submission wrestling; which isn't a bad thing but your fundamentals will not be as sharp.

There is absolutely no reason not to train in gi, and if you're a smart fighter (which would make you a good one) you would train in both.


----------



## Ippy (May 17, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> False. There is a reason why most MMA's have trained in Gi.


Tradition?

Credentials associated with higher belt ranks?



Violent By Design said:


> Like you said, with out a gi you can power your way out of submissions. It becomes less technique oriented. With a gi you're forced to think, submissions come quicker, and you can apply offense with out giving up an important part of your body. With out gi, it is basically submission wrestling; which isn't a bad thing but your fundamentals will not be as sharp.


Sure, you can power out of submissions without a gi, but you also have a harder time trying to *apply* submissions.  Oh how many times have I thought I had a clear opening for an Americana, Kimura, etc... and only grabbed what felt like an arm slicked with grease.

In order to get used to that, to respond accordingly, you have to do no-gi.

There's a reason the pros do so much no-gi sparring, wrestling, and ground fighting... because it better simulates what they're going to go through in a fight.



Violent By Design said:


> There is absolutely no reason not to train in gi


Money.

I'm assuming Ronin doesn't have crazy amounts of cash laying around the house to pay for a bunch of different shit.

If he can get a good deal doing both, or if he finds a school with really cheap gi classes, then he should go for it, but if not, I'd recommend no-gi, since they generally cost less.



Violent By Design said:


> Machida is my favorite fighter. I don't really see how someone can like Evans and not like Machida, both fighters have been regarded as boring.


I don't like either fighter.  I just see Evans as the lesser of two evils.

Not to mention, Evans hasn't been boring since TUF.  He's been stringing a bunch of highlight reel (T)KO's for a while now.

From my standpoint, the choice of who I should be rooting for is clear.


----------



## Gooba (May 18, 2009)

Either way they are going to get KTFO in December by Rampage and the division will be exciting again.

No gi is better imo because it is more realistic, and the hardest part of grappling is offense imo, and it makes it even harder so you have to get even better.


----------



## 'spike' (May 18, 2009)

hey have u heard or seen wwe superstar turn MMA fighter BOBBY LASHALY he tapout his opponent COOK in 24 seconds it was good


----------



## Ippy (May 18, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Either way they are going to get KTFO in December by Rampage and the division will be exciting again.






gamesharkspike said:


> hey have u heard or seen wwe superstar turn MMA fighter BOBBY LASHALY he tapout his opponent COOK in 24 seconds it was good


I'm not getting excited just yet.

I say give Lashley a few more fights before we judge how good he's going to be.  I didn't watch the fight, but supposedly, he got the guy with a bitch choke that would only work on someone who had no idea what they were doing.

I dunno.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 18, 2009)

Let's see what Lashley does against Sapp.

As for Rashad vs Machida, I'm picking Machida. I'm a Rashad fan myself, but I don't see how he's going to beat Machida with the tools he has. His standup is decent, but he won't be able to beat Machida standing. He has good wrestling, but Machida has a great ground game. Perhaps we'll see more of Machida's ground game this time and perhaps not. Perhaps we'll find a hole in his game. I'm just not picking against the guy.

I see it like most of his fights. Machida will pick Evans apart on the feet and avoid anything on the ground or possibly submit him.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (May 18, 2009)

THE FIRST ACTUAL TTGL FORUM!!

Cro Cop is really coming back for UFC 99, apparently. I hope his head in back in the game. 
Mustapha Al-Turk won't be the best measure of that, but oh well. I thought he was fighting in Dream, but it's good to see him back regardless.


----------



## Yammy (May 18, 2009)

You guys are sleeping on Rashad's skills + Greg jackson's coaching.

rashad ko in 3 rounds.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 19, 2009)

I'm not sleeping on Rashad's skills or Greg Jackson. But I'm also not sleeping on MR. FUCKING MIYAGI'S PROTEGE.

Machida by Crane Kick KO round 2.

What will Rashad do, exactly? 

Put the pressure on Machida? He'll get countered like mad--it'll be a "long night" so to speak for Rashad. 

Counter him? Most boring fight in history with Machida making all of the points.

Take him down? Machida will just get back up or submit him.


I don't see how Rashad could win outside of a well-placed KO punch. Although he does seem to be good with those recently.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (May 19, 2009)

No one cares about Cro Cop?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 19, 2009)

I care about Cro Cop, I just neglected to read anything about him until now. 

I'm greatly anticipating his return to the UFC and hope that he is coming back in true Cro Cop form. If so, I firmly believe he'll crush the division. Apparently he's been working extensively on his boxing so my hopes are high (higher than usual, which is always ultra high).

I want to see him smash Al Turkey with a highlight reel KO (with his fists to send a message) then redeem his losses to Captain Caveman Gonzaga and Cup Che[c]k Kongo. After that he can make a short run to the title defeating Nog and Randy.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 19, 2009)

Why would helping on his boxing make him much better than before?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 19, 2009)

Because he has been too relient upon his kicks, specifically his LHK, to finish fights while throwing next to no punches at all. Everyone already expects that. If you look at his glory days he mixes it up a lot more and was wrecking everyone's shit.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 19, 2009)

I'm sure his flat feet, small body and mediocre grappling are bigger holes in his game


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 19, 2009)

Not really, considering he was nearly impossible to take down back in the day. Grappling was of no consequence.  Also, his body is big enough to make Bob Sapp cry like a baby with a single punch, pummel Barnet half to death 3 times (on the ground, too, mind you--one of the HW's more heralded ground assholes), and break Aleksander's neck in half (who is fuckin' huge).

He also said he's working his wrestling a lot.


----------



## Gooba (May 20, 2009)

Check out his fight with Coleman, _insane _takedown defense, and he threw almost no kicks.  At the end he just puts in some really hot jab, jab, finisher combos.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 20, 2009)

I recently went back and watched that fight, actually. Man, Mirko was awesome. CRO FOREVER HATERS.


----------



## Ippy (May 20, 2009)

Al Turk's just gotta go straight for the scrotum.

Assured victory.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 20, 2009)

I have no doubts there will be at least one "accidental" low blow.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 20, 2009)

Grappling in a ring is different than a cage.

I never doubted Crocops power, I said he was undersized. Plus Crocop got by knocking people out because no HW was familiar with a style. Once people realized that head kicks = bad  they started adapting.

Crocop is still flat footed : - P


And man I feel bad for turk. He's kinda being thrown to the wolves.


Btw Chiek Kongo vs Cain Velasquez


----------



## abstract (May 21, 2009)

to anybody that hasn't seen this-


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 21, 2009)

He'd kick your ass.  (classic Sherdog response to everything)

I saw that, a nice comeback KO.


----------



## Ippy (May 21, 2009)

What channel is this Bellator show on?

They've had some highlight reel material since they've started.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 21, 2009)

Tell me when you find out. I have no idea. 

Internet?


----------



## Ronin (May 22, 2009)

Bellator comes on ESPN Deportes, you usually have to order the channel since most companies dont give it to you as apart of a standard package. Majority of their fights or highlights from the event are on their youtube channel.


----------



## Yammy (May 23, 2009)

Matt Hughes via gnp finish in the 2nd round
Rashad via tko/ko in the third round

those other flunkies don't matter


----------



## Yammy (May 23, 2009)

no one commented yet? I don't want to hear anyone claiming they picked rashad after he salmon's machida


----------



## Violent by Design (May 23, 2009)

How is Sean Sherk a flunky? 

Anyway, my picks are Machida and Serra. I don't necessarily think they'll win, but I hope they do.


----------



## Yammy (May 23, 2009)

sherk by decision is given


----------



## ostrich (May 23, 2009)

rooting for evans, but expecting machida to take it, my guess via decision.
Going to go with hughes


----------



## roujinziro (May 23, 2009)

Wow Sherk lost by UD 30-27,  I never would have predicted that one.


----------



## Yammy (May 23, 2009)

wow never bet on white


----------



## roujinziro (May 23, 2009)

Damn McFredries just destroyed Prof X! Those were some vicious power shots.


----------



## roujinziro (May 24, 2009)

Damnit, I thought Serra won that fight.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 24, 2009)

I wish Serra would move down to lightweight. He'd be a force there imo.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 24, 2009)

Serra won the 'grudge' portion of that grudge match that is for sure. Serra did damage in his take down than Hughes did in that same round, only difference was that Hughs was ontop (despite Serra neutralizing Hughes and attempting submissions). 

It's a bit of a bull shit call IMO, but Serra beat Hughes if not technically, defintly mentally.


----------



## roujinziro (May 24, 2009)

Finally, we're at the main event. I got Machida by dragon punch.


----------



## roujinziro (May 24, 2009)

Holy S$%!!!!!! Machida is a MONSTER!


----------



## Gooba (May 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _MACHIDA VS RASHAD_ 



HOLY SHIT MACHIDA RAPED HIM WORSE THAN HE RAPED CHUCK!!!!!

GOOOOOO KARATE!!!!!


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (May 24, 2009)

The Reign of the Dragon has begun.

I also have respect for Rashad's heart. He hung in there until the very end.


----------



## Hellion (May 24, 2009)

Was the knockout really that bad


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 24, 2009)

I still think that Rampage will knock out Machida.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (May 24, 2009)

Hellion said:


> Was the knockout really that bad



It was pretty tough. Rashad took several hard shots to the jaw. He looked...dead, when he fell on the floor. 

But, again, he went down like a warrior.


----------



## Gooba (May 24, 2009)

That was brutal.  He got knocked to hell, then stood up, got knocked to hell and stayed up, then got knocked to hell and looked dead.  



I think Rampage is gonna KO him once they finally meet.


----------



## roujinziro (May 24, 2009)

I don't envy Ramage having to fight Machida. He's got power, but he's been knocked out before as well. His defense against leg kicks is pretty poor, and as good as he is, I think Machida will eat him up.

Nice win for Hague, I thought Barry had him beat.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (May 24, 2009)

I don't see Rampage getting knocked out, unless Machida attempts to give him a clinch beating.

I don't think Rampage would do well against Machida, based on his performances with Forrest and Jardine. Machida would be 10x more frustrating to Rampage.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 24, 2009)

LYOTO MACHIDA BABY


----------



## Violent by Design (May 24, 2009)

Wow this is a big win. Lyoto will completely revamp the LHW division. 

C'mon, Quinton Jackson beating Lyoto? If someone is gonna beat Machida it def isn't Rampage. Rampage stylistically doesn't match up against Machida at all. Evans was prob Machida's hardest fight on paper, Rampage on the other hand is a horrible out-striker and he lost to Griffin and he only did moderately well against Jardine who are much inferior out strikers than Machida is. 

On another note. Evans vs Shogun anyone?


----------



## Hellion (May 24, 2009)

Gif's of the KO when available please


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (May 24, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Wow this is a big win. Lyoto will completely revamp the LHW division.
> 
> C'mon, Quinton Jackson beating Lyoto? If someone is gonna beat Machida it def isn't Rampage. Rampage stylistically doesn't match up against Machida at all. Evans was prob Machida's hardest fight on paper, Rampage on the other hand is a horrible out-striker and he lost to Griffin and he only did moderately well against Jardine who are much inferior out strikers than Machida is.
> 
> On another note. Evans vs Shogun anyone?



Agreed. 

Evans vs Shogun could be interesting in the future. But Shogun definitely needs more fights to get into form before that.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 24, 2009)

Hellion said:


> Gif's of the KO when available please



Trust me it isn't pretty. Evans got knocked out really bad.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 24, 2009)

Hellion said:


> Gif's of the KO when available please


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (May 24, 2009)

Now that I think about it, I could see Rampage knocking Machida out. His chin is good enough that he could walk through Machida's punches and land on good one. Possibly.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 24, 2009)

ÐÈPRÈŞŞÈÐ said:


> Now that I think about it, I could see Rampage knocking Machida out. His chin is good enough that he could walk through Machida's punches and land on good one. Possibly.



That doesn't make any sense. If you're hit on the chin, you're not going to just keep walking all fine. Quinton has been knocked out before. Thiago Silva and Rashad Evans have only been knocked out by 1 person. Machida may not throw hay makers, but a clean punch to the chin is just as good.

If Rampage just walks forward he falls into Machida's trap. Rampage isn't fast, accurate or smart enough to fight Machida efficiently. All he really has is a punchers chance which is what anyone has. Also if Rampage could just walk through punches like the juggernaut then why didn't he do that against Griffin and Jardine?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 24, 2009)

Man, Rashad got damn near murdered tonight. I thought Machida would win more than likely, but I didn't expect Rashad to get KTFO like that. Holy fucking SHIT, dude...


----------



## Yammy (May 24, 2009)

well I know how chuck fans feel 




> Machida (15-0), a black belt in Brazilian jiu-jitsu and Shotokan karate, will likely face top contender and former champion Quinton “Rampage” Jackson sometime later this year, perhaps after the two coach against each other on season 10 of “The Ultimate Fighter.”



FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK

I AM TIRED OF THAT STUPID SHOW


----------



## sharpie (May 24, 2009)

It was no surprise that Lyoto won.  I don't even think Rashad came in to the fight with high expecations.  To be honest, I don't see Lyoto going anywhere for a little while.  It's hard to even see karate champions that consistently good at martial arts tourneys.  He made a perfect marriage of Shotokan and BJJ to create an unstoppable champion...  For the time being at least. 

I wouldn't be quick to count rampage out, though.  But for now, I'm looking forward to UFC 100.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 24, 2009)

Rampage has a better chin then Evans and more explosive knockout power in both hands and not just in his right hand like with Evans. My only concern with Rampage would be how he would check any leg kicks from Machida.

Also loved McFedries performance tonight.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 24, 2009)

Dream 9 on tuesday.

Strikeforce: Lawler vs Shields the weekend after the next one

UFC 99 the week after that

1 or 2 weeks after a really stacked TUF finale


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 24, 2009)

Phillipe Nover lost. Maybe its because of the way Dana hyped him but I thought he'd be doing a lot better.


----------



## Gooba (May 24, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> That doesn't make any sense. If you're hit on the chin, you're not going to just keep walking all fine. Quinton has been knocked out before. Thiago Silva and Rashad Evans have only been knocked out by 1 person. Machida may not throw hay makers, but a clean punch to the chin is just as good.
> 
> If Rampage just walks forward he falls into Machida's trap. Rampage isn't fast, accurate or smart enough to fight Machida efficiently. All he really has is a punchers chance which is what anyone has. Also if Rampage could just walk through punches like the juggernaut then why didn't he do that against Griffin and Jardine?


You say Rampage has been knocked out before like it is something bad.  The amount of damage it took to knock him out is unprecedented MMA.  He went through about 20 vicious knees from one of the move vicious men in MMA history before he was TKOed the first time, and the second he took some horrible knees after an insane punch right to the face.  Rashad, Thiago, Machida, even Mark Hunt would have been out to those and probably sooner than Rampage was.


----------



## Yammy (May 24, 2009)

I feel dead inside


----------



## Void (May 24, 2009)

^^ It was a brutal KO... Rashad got stiff like Nelmark after Tank KO'ed him.


----------



## Hellion (May 24, 2009)

That was sick


----------



## Teach (May 24, 2009)

Rashad got owned


----------



## Sengoku (May 24, 2009)

Glad my favorite mma fighter won. Rampage is next!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 24, 2009)

Rampage will have no chance against Machida. Machida is just too techical for rampage. But since Anderson Silva moved up LHW division I think he could take Machida.


----------



## roujinziro (May 24, 2009)

Machida and Silva will never fight since they often train together and are good friends. During the Countdown show and broadcast, Rogan kept saying that Machida has never really been hit hard, but if those 2 train together, I'm sure Anderson has clocked the dude pretty hard and vice versa.


----------



## Killa Cam (May 24, 2009)

Haven't seen all the fights but damn. Sugar Shad was like a fucking ragdoll out there. I hardly see people get knocked out like that. Also can the UFC show Hughes the door? Seriously. Even Joe Rogan wanted them to stand them up.


----------



## Ippy (May 24, 2009)

I was wrong, I'll admit it, but it doesn't matter.

Machida's now the current placeholder for Rampage's belt.  

Also, I skipped the Hughes/Serra fight.  I just had a feeling it'd be boring.

Frankie Edgar vs. Sherk was a damn good fight, though.

Time to make a new set.... 



Violent By Design said:


> That doesn't make any sense. If you're hit on the chin, you're not going to just keep walking all fine. Quinton has been knocked out before. Thiago Silva and Rashad Evans have only been knocked out by 1 person. Machida may not throw hay makers, but a clean punch to the chin is just as good.
> 
> If Rampage just walks forward he falls into Machida's trap. Rampage isn't fast, accurate or smart enough to fight Machida efficiently. All he really has is a punchers chance which is what anyone has. Also if Rampage could just walk through punches like the juggernaut then why didn't he do that against Griffin and Jardine?


lol wut?

Do you realize what it takes to put Rampage out? _(edit: Just noticed Gooba already answered this...)_ The only chins in MMA that even come close are Hunt and Big Nog.

Machida would be lucky to even stun him.



Niko Bellic said:


> But since Anderson Silva moved up LHW division I think he could take Machida.


They'd never fight.





Also, anyone else catch Yammy's post......?



> Machida (15-0), a black belt in Brazilian jiu-jitsu and Shotokan karate, will likely face top contender and former champion Quinton ?Rampage? Jackson sometime later this year, perhaps after the two coach against each other on season 10 of ?The Ultimate Fighter.?





> Machida (15-0), a black belt in Brazilian jiu-jitsu and Shotokan karate, will likely face top contender and former champion Quinton ?Rampage? Jackson sometime later this year, *perhaps after the two coach against each other on season 10 of ?The Ultimate Fighter.?*





> Machida (15-0), a black belt in Brazilian jiu-jitsu and Shotokan karate, will likely face top contender and former champion Quinton ?Rampage? Jackson sometime later this year, *perhaps after the two coach against each other on season 10 of ?The Ultimate Fighter.?*


*RAGE*


----------



## attackoflance (May 24, 2009)

I'm hoping they do Rampage/Rashad for TUF so they don't tie up the belt, but I don't think that will happen, Rampage deserves his title fight. I don't think he will do much against Machida, but we will see.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 24, 2009)

I'm well aware of Rampage's chin. I am just saying, Rampage isn't the juggernaut. Anyone can be knocked out, and as we've seen with Forest you don't have to bother hitting his chin - just front kick and move. 

Come fight night im gonna make a lot of money on the sucka's who bet on Rampage .


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (May 24, 2009)

As other posters have said, the only time Rampage was put completely out was after absorbing numerous knees.

I don't think Rampage winning is very likely, but I was just thinking of ways he could win. Lyoto's father said that Lyoto has been to passive(on Countdown I believe), and he changed that against Rashad. But trying a knockout flurry on Rampage would be trouble. Of course, Machida would most likely be aware of that.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 24, 2009)

LIKE I SAID:



Jove said:


> Machida's unbeatable.


----------



## Yammy (May 24, 2009)

the only person with a chance of beating machida's style 

status: Afk rock climbing


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 24, 2009)

Yammy said:


> the only person with a chance of beating machida's style
> 
> status: Afk rock climbing



He has to catch him first, before laying on him for 25 minutes. 


And pass the post-event drug test.


----------



## Early (May 24, 2009)

Rampage is a totally different fighter from Evans. Don't get it twisted when you say things like he has no chance against machida. If anything, vegas will make a ton of money who think like wise.


----------



## Ippy (May 24, 2009)

Don't get me wrong, my nuthuggery is not blind.

Machida can certainly beat Rampage, but if he does so, it's just going to have to be by decision.

_Could_ Machida pull off the (seemingly) impossible and KO 'Page?  Sure.

Would he?  Unlikely.  Oh so unlikely.


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2009)

I hope people will give Machida a little more credit now.  God knows he has earned it.  -sigh-


----------



## Gooba (May 24, 2009)

I just don't think Machida will be able to avoid Rampage for the entire 25 minutes, and there is no way it will end earlier in his favor.


----------



## Early (May 24, 2009)

I don't think Machida is going to try and avoid Rampage. But its hard to see him doing what he did to evans to rampage. It was a helluva win, but like i said, its another fight, and another fighter. I think their fight is going to be better than Evans and Rampage would ahve been. Evans just has a good counter punch and he would just try over qand over again to counter rampage.


----------



## Arishem (May 24, 2009)

Edit: *MOAR!!!*


----------



## Sengoku (May 25, 2009)

If Machida knows that trying to trade punches with Rampage is bad news, then he will know. Machida can beat him however he wants. Be it ko, tko, submission, or decision. 

 I see Machida winning via tko.


----------



## attackoflance (May 25, 2009)

I think its funny that Wandy and Shogun both messed up Rampage with the clinch and knees and Forrest beat him with leg kicks, but Lyoto a guy who has an awesome clinch, devistating knees and kicks way better then Forrests has no chance in alot of peoples minds...I have never bet on an mma fight but if the odds are for Rampage then I will be better quite a bit.


----------



## Gooba (May 25, 2009)

Actually Shogun beat Rampage with a kick to the rib which broke it, everything after was just beating up someone unable to defend themselves.  Wandy messed him up with a clinch, but he has the best clinch ever, besides Anderson Silva.  If you look at Rampage's stats he actually is one of the more dangerous people to clinch with.  Forrest might have beat him with leg kicks, but Jardine is probably the best leg kicker in the UFC and he lost.  

So no, it isn't as simple as clinch+leg kicks = win.


----------



## MueTai (May 25, 2009)

I was out of town for the event so I just watched it this morning.  Holy SHIT @ Machida.  "Karate is back!" lol.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (May 25, 2009)

Dream 9 is on HDNet. Hope to see the results soon. Just look at the card:


----------



## Ippy (May 25, 2009)

Fuuuuuuck.

HDNet seems like it'd be the dream channel, but I can't get it.

And wtf @ ESPN Deportes being the one showing Bellator FC.  Another one I don't have and can't afford. 

Why can't all of this shit be on Spike or regular ole ESPN 1/2?


----------



## Yammy (May 25, 2009)

Also war canseco


----------



## SAFFF (May 26, 2009)

Finally someone has put Evans away. I was starting to believe the hype that he was unstoppable. Glad someone came along and brought me back into reality.


----------



## Yammy (May 26, 2009)

I guess I am the only one watching dream live

edit: sapp is so sad

double edit: canseco was impressive but results were to be expected

triple edit: WAR SOKO


----------



## Ippy (May 26, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Finally someone has put Evans away. I was starting to believe the hype that he was unstoppable. Glad someone came along and brought me back into reality.


_No one's_ unstoppable.

That's just a false belief by fans who get caught up in the hype promoters use to bring their top fighters more attention.


----------



## Yammy (May 26, 2009)

well mark hunt is done with it's official


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2009)

Machida is the best aspect of the UFC Video Game Commercial.  Awesome fucking pose.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 26, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> I'm well aware of Rampage's chin. I am just saying, Rampage isn't the juggernaut. Anyone can be knocked out, and as we've seen with Forest you don't have to bother hitting his chin - just front kick and move.
> 
> Come fight night im gonna make a lot of money on the sucka's who bet on Rampage .


 Could you imagine if the Juggernaut did practice MMA though? He'd be a BEAST! 

Anyway, that was a very awesome finish to a decent night of fights. I am a Rashad fan, but I wasn't negatively impacted by the Machida KO. I actually like Machida, too, and I knew he'd win, I just didn't expect that. 

Hughes vs Serra was a bit of a let down, and while I'm glad Hughes won, he could've done it a bit more impressively. Oh well, it was still a 'W'. 

I really hope they don't have Machida/Rampage on TUF. I'm not liking that whole championship hostage situation.  Put some title hopefuls in there and gtfo.


----------



## Gooba (May 26, 2009)

According to Wikipedia: 





> At UFC 98, Lyoto Machida knocked out Rashad Evans, so he is expected to defend his belt against Jackson at UFC 104 in Los Angeles, CA.


citation needed.


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2009)

I fear Machida more than anyone else now.  He's the guy I don't want to encounter in a dark alley.


----------



## Gooba (May 26, 2009)

Even if he is a better fighter than some of the other guys, I'm not nearly as scared of him as I am of Wandy.  If soccer kicks were legal he'd fight a panther.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 26, 2009)

I'm most afraid of Bob Sapp by looks alone. Even though I could probably take him via submission. 

As for Machida vs Rampage, I'm not sure. Machida might have gotten a little too aggressive and forgot what he was doing and charged in on Evans (spin it however you like), but Evans did get a couple shots on his chin. If that was Rampage there I'm not sure if he'd make it.


----------



## Gooba (May 26, 2009)

Yea, if Rashad's hands were heavier, and his chin was stronger I think we might have seen Machida on the ground instead of Rashad... and that is exactly what Rampage brings to the table.

Plus he might do some of his classic ground and pound and slam if he needs to.  I kind of miss the less boxer-y Rampage that we saw in Pride.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 26, 2009)

Rampage does need to diversify his game on the feet. His boxing is great and all, but against someone like Machida, boxing will not really get him too far (unless Machida gets in close like he did with Rashad again). 

I think for their fight we'll see some vintage Machida this time out. He'll stay "elusive" and work Page's legs if he's smart. Rampage will probably push the pace though and possibly take the fight to the ground although I wouldn't hold my breath for it. Those days seem to be long gone. 

I'd be tempted take Machida by decision but we still haven't seen Machida against someone with as good of standup as Rampage.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 26, 2009)

That Quinton Jackson is long dead.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (May 26, 2009)

Dream 9 videos.
Congradulations to Joe Warren in his 2nd MMA fight. He reminded me of a smaller Henderson a little(he did train with Team Quest). He did good in controlling Kid Yamamoto. 

Kawajiri is going to face either Hansen or Aoki. I hope he gets a rematch with Hansen.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 26, 2009)

Gonna have some watchin' to do when I get home.


----------



## Gooba (May 26, 2009)

I think Soko went a bit far, I'm ok with a few shots after the bell but that was kinda ridiculous.


----------



## Ippy (May 26, 2009)

@Good Ole Days Rampage:

Well, he was outwrestling Hendo in their fight (no easy feat), so he's still got his wrestling together, and you also have to take into consideration that few people have even _attempted_ to submit him for quite some time.  No submission attempts, no slams. :/

The last one was Griffin, and Rampage _did_ look like he was positioning himself to pick him up and slamming him, but I think Griffin let go as soon as he realized what was about to happen.  He was also trying for a trip against Wandy, but that fight ended so quick, we didn't get to see what else he would have gone for.  Also, I almost forgot that he also took Jardine down with ease in their fight.  He only attempted one, but that one was so quick and explosive, Jardine had no answer for it.

All in all, I think that the Golden Age of Rampage is far from over, and that the slam opportunities simply haven't presented themselves like they used to.  Think about it.  When was the last time Rampage went up against a guy known for a lot of subs?

Forrest Griffin tries for them a bit, but for the most part, I think of him as a scrappy fighter that likes to trade.  All the rest have been primarily strikers.

But the bottom line for me is that while I can see a fight between Machida and Rampage going either way (Machida decision or Rampage KO, IMO), I'm going to support the (then green) fighter I've been a fan of since his fight waaaay back against Eastman in KOTC, win or lose.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 26, 2009)

Gooba said:


> I think Soko went a bit far, I'm ok with a few shots after the bell but that was kinda ridiculous.


 Did he Yamamato his ass? 


The MMAthematician said:


> @Good Ole Days Rampage:
> 
> Well, he was outwrestling Hendo in their fight (no easy feat), so he's still got his wrestling together, and you also have to take into consideration that few people have even _attempted_ to submit him for quite some time. No submission attempts, no slams. :/
> 
> ...


 Maybe you're right. He did look like he was about to slam Griffin. That would've been pretty satisfying.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (May 26, 2009)

What the..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dNs4aKbG30[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kakashi5 (May 26, 2009)

god bless you japanese schoolgirls. ufc are missing a trick with their shitty entrances


----------



## Ippy (May 27, 2009)

Mayhem and King Mo certainly know how to make an entrance.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 27, 2009)

People say Miller is, "the best at entrances..."


Pfffffffffffff... there is only one King of Entrances:


----------



## Kalashnikov (May 27, 2009)

Yo everyone, I have finally found (MMAthematician found it for me to be precise ) my place on NF 



Jove said:


> People say Miller is, "the best at entrances..."
> 
> 
> Pfffffffffffff... there is only one King of Entrances:


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 27, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> You've posted a wrong link, but I've fix'd it, no problem



You've corrected nothing. Genki was elite, the clear #2, but only approached the celestial heights of Saku with the Buckethead/steampack/robot-dance entrance.


----------



## Kalashnikov (May 27, 2009)

Genki was going to the grocery store wearing Mario outfit


----------



## cygnus (May 27, 2009)

haha, Kevin "Jumpin' / Donkey Kong" Randleman and Kazushi "Super Mario" Sakuraba huh....


----------



## Sengoku (May 27, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> Just few words on Machida - guy is good, I don't deny it, but he's gonna get KTFO the moment Dana puts him agains decent ground fighter who's smart enough not to chase Machida all around the ring and fall for those counterstrikes. He's good, he's hardworking, but damn he's boring as fuck.



Except who gives a fuck what other people think. If his style is effective, then so be it. He doesn't need to cater to fans what they like - this is a professional sport and he doesn't need to risk it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 27, 2009)

I don't find Machida boring.


----------



## Rukia (May 27, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't find Machida boring.


Neither do I.  In fact...I think his last several fights have been extremely compelling.

Evans was supposed to be a wrestler first and he still lost.  So I just think this is another example of people not giving Machida enough credit.

Eventually he will lose a fight and everyone will claim that they were right about him being overrated.  But seriously...he's won enough big fights now to deserve some credit.  He's better than we could have ever imagined.


----------



## Gooba (May 27, 2009)

He used to be boring when he was basically karate point fighting, now he is doing the more Okinawan type which is exciting and effective.  Now I'm always on the edge of my seat waiting to see when he'll slip a punch and explode in for some power shots then slip out again.


----------



## Rukia (May 27, 2009)

This makes me laugh for some reason.  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAhm969vBIA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 27, 2009)

I think we're going to see a mixture of old and new in Machida in his next few fights. I'm expecting him to play it safe in his first title defense; some might say that's boring, but I don't really mind it. He makes the other guy look bad, gets the W, and remains champ. That's all that counts.

After he defends once or twice we'll see more new Machida--him finishing opponents and being more aggressive. He still won't be the aggressor, but he'll be more aggressive than he used to be. He'll mix it up this way to keep people guessing. Just when you think you have figured out his game, he changes on you. I don't see him getting beat for a long time, personally.

This is MMA, and I know all it takes is one punch, but if anyone other than Fedor can go undefeated it's Machida.


----------



## Gooba (May 27, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think we're going to see a mixture of old and new in Machida in his next few fights. I'm expecting him to play it safe in his first title defense; some might say that's boring, but I don't really mind it. He makes the other guy look bad, gets the W, and remains champ. That's all that counts.
> 
> After he defends once or twice we'll see more new Machida--him finishing opponents and being more aggressive. He still won't be the aggressor, but he'll be more aggressive than he used to be. He'll mix it up this way to keep people guessing. Just when you think you have figured out his game, he changes on you. I don't see him getting beat for a long time, personally.
> 
> This is MMA, and I know all it takes is one punch, but if anyone other than Fedor can go undefeated it's Machida.


I was going to mention Shane Carwin, but then I realized if he goes undefeated long enough they'll force him to fight Fedor and we all know how that would end.


----------



## Rukia (May 27, 2009)

I think they need to start protecting him like a Sven Ottke or Arturo Gatti (late in his career) and put him in with a bunch of tomato cans.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 27, 2009)

I'm not sold on Shane Carwin. Gonzaga almost had him and ate a monsterpunch. I'll wait for him to fight some more top HWs to make any decisions on him.

As for Fedor vs Carwin; Carwin by KO.


----------



## Gooba (May 27, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I think they need to start protecting him like a Sven Ottke or Arturo Gatti (late in his career) and put him in with a bunch of tomato cans.


Why?  He has been demolishing people faster than ever recently.


----------



## Ippy (May 27, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I think they need to start protecting him like a Sven Ottke or Arturo Gatti (late in his career) and put him in with a bunch of tomato cans.


What?  Why?

He recently beat a top contender in Gonzaga.  I see no reason for him to do anything other than face more top talent.

I say put him up against Kongo.  That's bound to be fireworks.


----------



## Gooba (May 27, 2009)

I think he meant Fedor.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 27, 2009)

Might as well have him fight Heath Herring. Everyone's doing it now days.

Although a Kongo fight would be way better.


----------



## Kalashnikov (May 27, 2009)

Carwin vs Kongo? Carwin wouldn't last one round. Kongo is one of the most underestimated fighters these days, all because Dana doesn't want to put him against some proper fighters and promote him more, for some reason.



Sengoku said:


> Except who gives a fuck what other people think. If his style is effective, then so be it. He doesn't need to cater to fans what they like - this is a professional sport and he doesn't need to risk it.



Who gives a fuck? How about fans - without them this sport is dead. Boring fighter = small interest in the fight = no money = no show.
Luckly for Machida Dana decided to promote him now and people will like them regardless to whether he's boring or not.

But I have to agree - he's fights are less boring recently.

As for Rampage vs Machida - if Rampage is in the same shape, as he was fighting Franklin - it's first round KO for Jackson. If he's the same as in the fight with Jardine, I don't give him more than 2 rounds.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 27, 2009)

Rampage vs Franklin? I must've missed that fight.

Kongo isn't underrated. If anything he's a tad overrated, I'd say. His ground game was nearly non-existent until recently.


----------



## Yammy (May 27, 2009)

it's still nonexistent.

No one can survive the Cupcheick though. He will be unbeatable until they make better protection


----------



## Kalashnikov (May 27, 2009)

He just started training in the decent camp 6 months ago, before that he's technique was in general non-existant.


----------



## Sengoku (May 28, 2009)

I really despise Kongo. 

Arlovski vs Rogers, anyone?


----------



## Yammy (May 28, 2009)

Sengoku said:


> I really despise Kongo.
> 
> Arlovski vs Rogers, anyone?



complete waste of time. 

arlovski wins = proves nothing

rogers manages to hit arlovski's off switch = proves nothing


----------



## Gooba (May 28, 2009)

It seems like Rampage v Rashad is the next TUF, at least that is what the rumors on Sherdog are saying.

God I hope they are wrong, that means he wouldn't get a title shot for another year.  God damn Forrest decision ruining everything.


----------



## Yammy (May 28, 2009)

Vagabond Chapter 270


> Rumors have been rampant that the two next coaches for "The Ultimate Fighter" would be Lyoto Machida and Rampage Jackson, setting up their light heavyweight title bout. In fact, Dana White mentioned that he would make a special announcement on Thursday, and many assumed that he was going to make the coaches announcement.
> 
> Well, Rampage may have let the cat out of the bag a touch early, as he told the world via Twitter that he was packing to move to Las Vegas to coach TUF. In Rampage's last coaching appearance, before he lost his title to Forrest Griffin, he formed a close bond with his team and started a prank war. Jackson coached C.B. Dollaway to the finale, where he then lost via armbar to Amir Sadollah.
> 
> Rampage's announcement indirectly confirms that Machida will also coach, which will be interesting. His fighting style is very different from most other fighters, so it will be fascinating to see him try to translate that to a group of young fighters. Will he tutor them to drink their urine? How will he fare in a prank war with Rampage? Tune in to find out!




rampage machida


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 28, 2009)

I like TUF and all, but this title hostage situation needs to stop. We have to wait long enough, usually, for titles fights as it is. It doesn't add very much hype to the fight and just pisses the core fans off.

As for Rogers vs Arlovski, it's not at all compelling. Arlovski should come in get a pretty quick win, but anything can happen. Either way, not compelling. I'll watch it though. 


Speaking of TUF, I guess that guy's "gum shield" made him give up.  "Me gum shield kept gettin' in ma way, I couldna go on!"


----------



## Gooba (May 28, 2009)

So it seems like Rampage/Rashad is going to tape the show now, fight Machida at UFC 103 in September, then probably fight Rashad once the show finishes airing.

I want 100% genuine examples of Plot no Jutsu in this manga.


> The UFC may have just thrown us a curveball.
> 
> The upcoming 10th season of "The Ultimate Fighter" will feature former UFC light heavyweight champions Quinton "Rampage" Jackson and Rashad Evans as coaches, according to Fighter's Only.
> 
> ...


I want 100% genuine examples of Plot no Jutsu in this manga.





> Next Fight!
> 
> September 2009
> 
> ...



Also, I got linked to Dana White's twitter to see a pic of him and Shogun, and I noticed he is only following 26 people.  I figured I'd check it out to see if any fighters I liked were on there and I noticed... Dana White's twitter


----------



## Kalashnikov (May 28, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Speaking of TUF, I guess that guy's "gum shield" made him give up.  "Me gum shield kept gettin' in ma way, I couldna go on!"



That was fucking pathetic. The guy just gased out, I have no idea what are they doing there. Do they train like once per two days or what?

I can say "I can't go on anymore, go one round without me" during sparing session, but this? It's your big chance to shine, even when you are out of breath (which you shouldn't be competing at this level) you just go there and throw damn jabs and low kicks.

And what about Dream 9? Did really nobody see it? It was better than most of the last UFC events, I kid you not. At least watch Abel Cullum vs Hideo Tkoro, this shit was epic.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 28, 2009)

Gooba said:


> So it seems like Rampage/Rashad is going to tape the show now, fight Machida at UFC 103 in September, then probably fight Rashad once the show finishes airing.
> 
> seen
> seen
> ...


 Well that's some good news. Does this mean that if Rampage beats Machida Rashad gets an immediate title shot? What about other LHW contenders?


Kalashnikov said:


> That was fucking pathetic. The guy just gased out, I have no idea what are they doing there. Do they train like once per two days or what?
> 
> I can say "I can't go on anymore, go one round without me" during sparing session, but this? It's your big chance to shine, even when you are out of breath (which you shouldn't be competing at this level) you just go there and throw damn jabs and low kicks.
> 
> And what about Dream 9? Did really nobody see it? It was better than most of the last UFC events, I kid you not. At least watch Abel Cullum vs Hideo Tkoro, this shit was epic.


 It was pretty sad. Their supposed best guy got beat by one of USA's worst guys--an alternate at that. If he had a little more heart he may have been able to take it, but if the third looked like the second he would've been KO'd anyway.

I haven't had the chance to watch that, but it's on my to-do list.


----------



## Yammy (May 28, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> That was fucking pathetic. The guy just gased out, I have no idea what are they doing there. Do they train like once per two days or what?
> 
> I can say "I can't go on anymore, go one round without me" during sparing session, but this? It's your big chance to shine, even when you are out of breath (which you shouldn't be competing at this level) you just go there and throw damn jabs and low kicks.
> 
> And what about Dream 9? Did really nobody see it? It was better than most of the last UFC events, I kid you not. At least watch Abel Cullum vs Hideo Tkoro, this shit was epic.



what are you talking about I was up live watching it at 5 in the morning. <.<


----------



## Kalashnikov (May 28, 2009)

Yammy said:


> what are you talking about I was up live watching it at 5 in the morning. <.<



Me too. The difference it was 10am for me 

Well than, why you didn't make any comment on that? Didn't like freakshow?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 28, 2009)

I just watched the freakshow fights while on lunch. It was pretty sad all around, really. Bob Sapp has a terrible guard; Hunt is still no good on the ground (say what you will about the Fedor Kimura); Conseco put up a valliant effort, but showed he had no business in a ring; Sokodjou discraced himself big time.

I'll watch the good stuff tonight if I can remember to do it.


----------



## Yammy (May 28, 2009)

Yammy said:


> Also war canseco





Yammy said:


> I guess I am the only one watching dream live
> 
> edit: sapp is so sad
> 
> ...





Yammy said:


> well mark hunt is done with it's official





Kalashnikov said:


> Me too. The difference it was 10am for me
> 
> Well than, why you didn't make any comment on that? Didn't like freakshow?



                                   .


----------



## Gooba (May 28, 2009)

TUF 10 Rampage vs Rashad is official.  ufc.com


----------



## Yammy (May 28, 2009)

rampage loss against machida is all but guaranteed now. he said it himself he found it hard to train and be on that show yet he does it again.


----------



## Gooba (May 28, 2009)

He probably won't actually fight Machida in September.  In the articles they mention a long layoff and shit like that.  I guess Machida's site manager is misinformed.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 28, 2009)

Dream 9 was amazing. There was only 1 bad fight on the card.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 28, 2009)

How many months do they consider a long lay off these days? Is half a year not long enough?


----------



## Nightmare (May 28, 2009)

_Why is Rampage on TUF again  _


----------



## Yammy (May 28, 2009)

da chedda 

though I am not sure how much they make it must be a lot for him to do it AGAIN


----------



## Ippy (May 29, 2009)

wtf is this shit

Why isn't Rampage fighting Machida for the title?  

Fuck you, Joe Silva.  Fuck you.

edit: It was Rampage's idea?  Why, oh why, Page?


----------



## Kalashnikov (May 29, 2009)

He knows he would be beaten right now, he needs time to find out what this all BJJ is about 

On a serious note: do you really think that at this level of competition and this kind of money involved, Rampage can decide when and who he wants to fight or what show he wants to be in? I don't think so, it's all just a bullshit for media.


----------



## Gooba (May 29, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> That Quinton Jackson is long dead.


This is from the TUF 10 article on ufc.com.





> “To be honest, I wanted to sharpen up some of my skills,” said Jackson, who has won two in a row since losing the light heavyweight title to Forrest Griffin in July of 2008. “I want to get my wrestling and ground game back up to par, and this gives me the time to heal up. I trained really hard for the Wanderlei (Silva) fight and then went right back into training for Jardine. This gives me time to kick it with my kids and sharpen up my skills. This is my job, this is my life, and I want to put the best foot forward and I want to be the best champion that ever lived.”
> 
> He also promises a return of his trademark slams.
> 
> “I haven’t been slamming people in a while,” he said. “I want to get back to slamming people and I want to be more unpredictable. That’s what’s got me this far, I was unpredictable back in the day. When I work on something and I find a love for something, I stick to it. So I was trying to box people and knock everybody out. Now I’m working on everything – I’m not just sticking to one thing. I want to be the Ultimate Fighter, the guy who can do everything – like GSP, baby.”


I would love to see Slampage fight Machida on the ground.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 29, 2009)

I'll believe it when I see the first slam. This is the same thing everyone says basically.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 29, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> He knows he would be beaten right now, he needs time to find out what this all BJJ is about
> 
> On a serious note: do you really think that at this level of competition and this kind of money involved, Rampage can decide when and who he wants to fight or what show he wants to be in? I don't think so, it's all just a bullshit for media.



You would have more control at a higher level than a lower level o_O.


----------



## Ippy (May 29, 2009)

> “To be honest, I wanted to sharpen up some of my skills,” said Jackson, who has won two in a row since losing the light heavyweight title to Forrest Griffin in July of 2008. “I want to get my wrestling and ground game back up to par, and this gives me the time to heal up. I trained really hard for the Wanderlei (Silva) fight and then went right back into training for Jardine. This gives me time to kick it with my kids and sharpen up my skills. This is my job, this is my life, and I want to put the best foot forward and I want to be the best champion that ever lived.”
> 
> He also promises a return of his trademark slams.
> 
> “I haven’t been slamming people in a while,” he said. “I want to get back to slamming people and I want to be more unpredictable. That’s what’s got me this far, I was unpredictable back in the day. When I work on something and I find a love for something, I stick to it. So I was trying to box people and knock everybody out. Now I’m working on everything – I’m not just sticking to one thing. I want to be the Ultimate Fighter, the guy who can do everything – like GSP, baby.”




This is a big "fuck you" to all the idiot Sherdoggers that think Rampage is scared.

He's faced off against Wandy three separate times, with the second and third being after brutal stoppages, without fear.

That wasn't a "cheddah" Rampage, those were the words of a more mature Rampage that has the benefit of a real training camp.

And yes, I realize that I'm a blatant nuthugger, but I don't care.  Watching him fight is one of the reasons I got into MMA to begin with.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 29, 2009)

Even though I have no idea what you're referring too, how does Rampage ducking a fight with Lyoto Machida prove anyone that he's not scared? Scared of what exactly?


----------



## Ippy (May 29, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Even though I have no idea what you're referring too, how does Rampage ducking a fight with Lyoto Machida prove anyone that he's not scared? Scared of what exactly?


On Sherdog, there are a multitude of threads saying that Rampage is scared of Machida.  And what else would they insinuate he'd be scared of?  Losing, of course.

Rampage is taking some time to prepare himself and improve his game, in his own words.  That's  not being scared, that's being smart.

If Rampage was "ducking" Machida, he would BS some injuries and/or never agree to ever actually fight him.  If it's a year or two down the road, and Rampage never gets in the cage with Machida, _then_ people would have an argument.

Not to mention, according to Dana White himself, he says that Jackson never intended to fight anyone other than Evans before, during, and after UFC 98, claiming that it's "personal".

Also, don't forget that it was Rampage who, well before Machida even had the title shot, told UFC brass that he wanted a few warm up fights before fighting for the title again.


----------



## Gooba (May 30, 2009)

> And yes, I realize that I'm a blatant nuthugger, but I don't care. Watching him fight is one of the reasons I got into MMA to begin with.


The Arona Slam is the reason I got into the sport.  That an a highlight reel of Wandy kneeing faces for 3 minutes straight.  That is why I'll always root for those two over anyone, even Fedor.


----------



## Kalashnikov (May 30, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> You would have more control at a higher level than a lower level o_O.



That does not contradict what I said. You may have more power eg. tell Dana that you're not gonna fight in 2 months, but in 4-5 months, but still you gotta do what your employer tells you to do.

And I'll say it one more time - old Rampage was great, even in his fight with Griffin, which he should have won, but in the last fight with Jardine he looked old and slow. Hopefully it was just because he was fighting Jardine and didn't even care to prepare properly.

One more thing:



> The 2005 Pride FC Middleweight Grand Prix winner, Mauricio “Shogun” Rua, earlier this week did indeed sign a bout agreement to challenge UFC Light Heavyweight Champion Lyoto Machida, which will more than likely take place at UFC 104 from the Staples Center in Los Angeles, Calif., on Oct. 24.
> 
> SuperLutas.com.br was able to confirm the rumored match up with sources close to the Brazilian’s camp.
> 
> ...



Never really liked Rua, but I'm rooting for him in this fight. However it's gonna be hard to win.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 30, 2009)

Brown vs Faber!!!!!!!!!!

I hope Brown wins. The FW division in America needs to expand.


I also hope Scott Smith beats Diaz and too a smaller degree Roger beats Arvoloski. Underdogs ftw


----------



## Sengoku (May 30, 2009)

I'll be rooting for Brown as well.


----------



## Ippy (May 30, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> And I'll say it one more time - old Rampage was great, even in his fight with Griffin, which he should have won, but in the last fight with Jardine he looked old and slow. Hopefully it was just because he was fighting Jardine and didn't even care to prepare properly.


Well, he was going up against one of the most awkward fighters in the sport.  Not every fight can end in the first round.



Kalashnikov said:


> Never really liked Rua, but I'm rooting for him in this fight. However it's gonna be hard to win.


Yeah, especially when we know he's going up against a cardio machine in Machida.

Shogun's fight against Liddell didn't exactly answer any questions we've had about his cardio.



			
				Violent by Design said:
			
		

> I hope Brown wins. The FW division in America needs to expand.


I agree.

But tbh, the only way it'll get the national attention it deserves is if the UFC absorbs the ailing WEC, taking in all of it's fighters, absorbing the BW and FW divisions in the process.

Pretty much everyone's heard of the UFC by now, but ask people if they watch WEC too, and you'll just get a "???"....



Sengoku said:


> I'll be rooting for Brown as well.


Who isn't?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (May 31, 2009)

What's this? there are people that know a thing or 2 about MMA here? 

Anyone else looking forward to Aoki/Shaolin?


----------



## Sengoku (May 31, 2009)

> Well, he was going up against one of the most awkward fighters in the sport. Not every fight can end in the first round.


Don't forget, he supposedly overtrained so that might have been a factor as well.



> Anyone else looking forward to Aoki/Shaolin?



I'll be rooting for the submission wizard, Aoki. He got "pummeled" by Fedor so that has to count for something related to training!  

But, I'm more interested in seeing Arlovski vs Rogers though. It is a great match where you can test if Arlovski is ready for professional boxing. If he gets beaten down by Rogers by TKO or KO then Arlovski should just stick with MMA.


----------



## Ippy (May 31, 2009)

Sengoku said:


> Don't forget, he supposedly overtrained so that might have been a factor as well.


He didn't so much over train, but just after KOing Wanderlei, he was thrown right in with Jardine.

Two long training camps back to back are a lot for the body to handle.



Sengoku said:


> I'll be rooting for the submission wizard, Aoki. He got "pummeled" by Fedor so that has to count for something related to training!


I'm never rooting against Aoki.

I was hoping he'd gogoplata Fedor.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (May 31, 2009)

Aoki is gettin WORKED people, I'm sorry, lol....well....we'll see.

Arlovski should beat Rogers EASILY....like, sparring session easy, as long as he doesn't get drawn into a slugfest, The Pitbull is gunna show him what a world-class HW feels like


----------



## Kalashnikov (May 31, 2009)

The MMAthematician said:


> Well, he was going up against one of the most awkward fighters in the sport. Not every fight can end in the first round.
> (...)
> He didn't so much over train, but just after KOing Wanderlei, he was thrown right in with Jardine.
> 
> Two long training camps back to back are a lot for the body to handle.



It's not that there was no KO, he's performance was just really, really poor.
That might be the case, overtraining, he looked like he was slower than usual and getting tired mucht too fast.

But it's his camp's fault for making the second preparation so hard (if that was the case). He didn't really need to recover from the fight with Wandy, so could just concentrate on working on a new gameplan.


----------



## Tehmk (May 31, 2009)

Shit, didn't know there was a UFC/MMA thread here.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (May 31, 2009)

Are ya'll apart of a Yammi fanclub or somethin? lol...the sigs are dope tho!


----------



## Sengoku (May 31, 2009)

^ Yep, created by a fellow One Piece fan, Nuriel. She is an awesome poster.  (I think she is a girl).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm not really rooting for anyone in the Brown/Faber fight. I'm looking forward to it, because it's going to be awesome, but I have no stock in either fighter. I would put my money on Faber if I were a betting man though.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 1, 2009)

Cro Cop's return is official.  He said he wants to fight 3 times this year and earn a title shot.  I would love if at the end of 09 Wandy is the MW champ, Shogun is the LHW, and Cro Cop was the HW.  It would be even better if Aoki came over and subbed BJ for that belt.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2009)

Yeah, I think he's going to surprise a lot of people this time. It sounds like his head is back in it along with his heart and meaty thighs. The only thing better than seeing him as HW champ would be seeing Fedor come in for a rematch--and the only thing better than that would be if Mirko beat Fedor.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jun 1, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Cro Cop's return is official.  He said he wants to fight 3 times this year and earn a title shot.  I would love if at the end of 09 Wandy is the MW champ, Shogun is the LHW, and Cro Cop was the HW.  It would be even better if Aoki came over and subbed BJ for that belt.



I would prefere if Wandy was LHW champion, he can't touch Silva no matter hom much I like him. CroCop being HW champion would be sweet, but I don't know how good he is right now, his fight with Hong wasn't that impressive.

Aoki in UFC? I don't see it happening unfortunatelly


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2009)

I could see Aoki in the UFC one day. I just can't see him subbing BJ.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 1, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I could see Aoki in the UFC one day. I just can't see him subbing BJ.


Blasphemer!  Oh yea, the UFC doesn't allow magic submission pants +5.  Hmm, it might be tough.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2009)

Give him his rainbow pants and he can sub anyone in my books. Even Fedor.  (in fact, I would contend it was only due to the lack of pants that he lost to Fedor at all)


----------



## Ippy (Jun 1, 2009)

I want to see Cro Cop vs. Kongo II.

But if Cro Cop gets a title shot before Kongo, assuming the two of them don't fight each other again during both of their respective title runs, imma b mad.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2009)

I'd like to see that, too. This time Mirko better bring in an industrial strength cup.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 1, 2009)

Wanderlei will never hold a UFC belt. He could be fighting WW's while at MW and he still wouldn't hold one.

Man I hope Cro Cop can actually do something this time around. His last few showings put serious doubt in my mind.

I also hope Chiek Kongo beats Cain


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 2, 2009)

EA has announced that they will be making a new mma game. Maybe we will get to see all fighters in one game? I hope so.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 2, 2009)

I wish Fedor joined TUF 10 instead of Kimbo.  I think that would be a great way for him to get into the UFC.  It would be so goddamn hilarious.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 2, 2009)

Sengoku said:


> EA has announced that they will be making a new mma game. Maybe we will get to see all fighters in one game? I hope so.


I dont think it will include UFC fighters.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 2, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Wanderlei will never hold a UFC belt. He could be fighting WW's while at MW and he still wouldn't hold one.
> 
> Man I hope Cro Cop can actually do something this time around. His last few showings put serious doubt in my mind.
> 
> I also hope Chiek Kongo beats Cain


 I always have faith in Mirko. Sure, he hasn't looked that great recently. But his fiery words of passion make me think he's back in it. I always think he's back in it. He's back in it. 

Cup Chiek should take it. Cain isn't ready for that big of a step. Emphasis on big and nut-crushing.


Sengoku said:


> EA has announced that they will be making a new mma game. Maybe we will get to see all fighters in one game? I hope so.


 I don't know who we're going to see in that. Probably Fedor, Arlovski, etc... The guys not in the UFC. Maybe some WEC guys if UFC is willing to play ball. Probably a lot of Japanese fighters.


Gooba said:


> I wish Fedor joined TUF 10 instead of Kimbo. I think that would be a great way for him to get into the UFC. It would be so goddamn hilarious.


 Imagine you worked your whole ass off to get into TUF, finally got the call, were the favorite to win the whole thing and then BAM. Fedor joins.

Talk about a dream-crusher. I guess at least you get to fight a living legend.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jun 2, 2009)

Gooba said:


> I wish Fedor joined TUF 10 instead of Kimbo.  I think that would be a great way for him to get into the UFC.  It would be so goddamn hilarious.



This idea is so bad and horrible I don't even want to start discussion about it.
Just thinking about Fedor joining TUF is totally disrespectful to him.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 2, 2009)

> This idea is so bad and horrible I don't even want to start discussion about it.
> Just thinking about Fedor joining TUF is totally disrespectful to him.


How it is disrespectful?  I don't think he needs to to it to prove anything, I think it would be hilarious if he did because he's a god.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 2, 2009)

Imagine if someone beat Fedor in one of the prelim matches?

SD would implode.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jun 2, 2009)

Gooba said:


> How it is disrespectful?  I don't think he needs to to it to prove anything, I think it would be hilarious if he did because he's a god.



Even if it's not to proove anything (I didn't think that was your reasoning, seeing your set and stuff, but a lot of people would see it like that), it would be embarassing to put him in the same house with the idiots and drunkies.
Plus him being there under White's rules...

Just no.

I know what you mean - guy thinks he's almost in the UFC, just to find out he has go past Fedor. But the price for him being there and crush young MMA wannabes, is just too high.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 2, 2009)

There would be about 12,000 threads with 100,000 pages of excuses, rationalization, and denial within the first 20 minutes of airing.

He was sick with the T-virus from Cable's future.
He had a small concussion from being shot in the head by a nuke.
Fedor's daughter was held for ransom and he had to throw the fight.
He was actually fighting Superman Prime in disguise and didn't want to hurt his childhood icon.
The judges were paid off (this is if it's a decision).
It was actually Dana White in a Fedor suit.

Etc.


----------



## sharpie (Jun 3, 2009)

I remember reading that Kimbo was gonna try and get into boxing... He might not have done bad but he's in his late 30's, right?  In any case TUF10 will be entertaining to watch.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 3, 2009)

I heard that, too, but I am assuming that's out the window now. He wouldn't have gotten far in that, anyway. At least with MMA he has smaller gloves and has a slightly higher puncher's chance at winning matches.

He also gets to beat on people with no ground game on the ground when he gets his shit together.


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 3, 2009)

Kimbo would get destroyed in boxing. 

About the UFC not being in EA's game. Well, couldn't EA just wait until the license expired and then buy it? I'm damn certain EA would do a better job.


----------



## sharpie (Jun 4, 2009)

Sengoku said:


> Kimbo would get destroyed in boxing.
> 
> About the UFC not being in EA's game. Well, couldn't EA just wait until the license expired and then buy it? I'm damn certain EA would do a better job.



Trust me, I don't doubt that at all lol.  Dudes old and has got no kind of endurance, prolly why I didn't hear much about boxing from him.  I don't see much progress coming from him in TUF, unless he happened to do some serious training after his loss (doubt that).  Didn't Bas Rutten say he didn't see him at all to train for weeks  before he lost?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 4, 2009)

C'mon now this is TUF for the HW division. The chances of Kimbo winning aren't really bad, most HWs look like jabronis when they're fighting.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 4, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> C'mon now this is TUF for the HW division. The chances of Kimbo winning aren't really bad, most HWs look like jabronis when they're fighting.


lol, is Dana White gonna be a special guest referee?

Rampage gonna jump the fence to help out Kimbo if he gets in trouble?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 4, 2009)

The MMAthematician said:


> lol, is Dana White gonna be a special guest referee?


Nah Shonie Carter will be



> Rampage gonna jump the fence to help out Kimbo if he gets in trouble?


Junie Browning did that already, Rampage is gonna have to do something more sneaky like chuck in a steel chair when the ref isn't looking


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 4, 2009)

Sengoku said:


> Kimbo would get destroyed in boxing.
> 
> About the UFC not being in EA's game. Well, couldn't EA just wait until the license expired and then buy it? I'm damn certain EA would do a better job.


It's all up to Dana white. Depiste popular belief that anyone else has any power whatsoever--IE the Fertittas--Dana is 100% in control. He even picks the fights and tells fighters what to do. 

I think there's a better likelihood of Kimbo's entourage jumping in with gold chains and brass knuckles.


----------



## Rampage (Jun 4, 2009)

sharpie said:


> I remember reading that Kimbo was gonna try and get into boxing... He might not have done bad but he's in his late 30's, right?  In any case TUF10 will be entertaining to watch.



yh i remember that...he wouldnt really go far i dont think

tuf10 will be entertaining i cant wait


----------



## Ippy (Jun 5, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Nah Shonie Carter will be
> 
> Junie Browning did that already, Rampage is gonna have to do something more sneaky like chuck in a steel chair when the ref isn't looking


Rampage'll pay off Edith to distract the guest referee while Kongo jumps in the cage and ballshots the other guy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 5, 2009)

Kongo's ballshot is a finisher of the highest order!  It could bring down 'Taker and Big Show! 


I think TUF 10 will have its moments as far as non-mma goes. As far as the fights, I'm expecting the worst season ever.


----------



## Rampage (Jun 5, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Kongo's ballshot is a finisher of the highest order!  It could bring down 'Taker and Big Show!
> 
> 
> I think TUF 10 will have its moments as far as non-mma goes. As far as the fights, I'm expecting the worst season ever.



yh i sort of agree..the kimbo *factor* makes it intresting but if he looses then its alll over for him lol


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 5, 2009)

lol? What size gloves do you think this guy needs?


----------



## Rampage (Jun 5, 2009)

^^

lol shit there huge


----------



## Gooba (Jun 5, 2009)

Who the hell is that?

Brock takes 4XL custom made ones and his hands are only this big:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 5, 2009)

Those are the biggest mitts I've ever seen!  And some of the harriest, too.


----------



## Rampage (Jun 5, 2009)

he's got HULK hands and arms


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 5, 2009)

Who do you have on the fights this weekend?

I got Diaz over Smith - should be pretty obvious. Diaz will outbox on the feet and take it down for a submission. 

Arlovski vs Rogers - Arlovski better go out there and KO this guy fast, that's all I have to say. This is a pretty garbage matchup for someone like Arlovski.

Lawler vs Shields - Lawler via TKO. After seeing Shields on Bully Beatdown I'm not sure if I'd ever bet on him.

Randleman vs Whitehead - Randleman by decision. 

Baroni vs Riggs - Riggs by TKO (more of a hopeful prediction).


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 5, 2009)

The guy is Denis Cyplenkov. He is a professional arm wrestler. 

Diaz vs Smith: I want Smith to win. I really dislike the Diaz brothers. 

Arlovski vs Rogers - Arlovski better win. KO, hopefully. 

Lawler vs Shields - Lawler will most likely win. 

Randleman vs Whitehead - Rooting for the monster! Suplex please! 

Baroni vs Riggs - I don't like Baroni and his attitude. Although he isn't as bad as he used to be. Baroni would probably win but I don't really care at the same time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 5, 2009)

I kind of like Nick Diaz, in a weird, "what an idiot, but we love him anyway", way. I'll also be rooting for a RANDLEPLEX. That guy's been through a lot.

Baroni has some skill, but I think Riggs overall is more skilled and should take it. If he's smart he'll take it down for some ground and pound.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 5, 2009)

Anyone catch any of the free M1 fights on Sherdog?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 6, 2009)

Lawler beats Shield by TKO in the 2nd round


I hope Rogers and Smith knock out their respective opponents though they are both underdogs.

Don't care about the other 2 fights.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jun 6, 2009)

The MMAthematician said:


> Anyone catch any of the free M1 fights on Sherdog?



Fuck, was it tonight?

I can download them and upload on RS if you want.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jun 6, 2009)

Gooba said:


> I wish Fedor joined TUF 10 instead of Kimbo.  I think that would be a great way for him to get into the UFC.  It would be so goddamn hilarious.



Fedor on TUF would be the funniest, saddest, most anticipated thing in my LIFE....might as well make him a coach in the LEAST.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 6, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> Fuck, was it tonight?
> 
> I can download them and upload on RS if you want.


Nah, I was just wondering if anyone else watches them.

I've seen and downloaded a couple (Real lets me download streams).

Pretty good fights, though I just have no clue who anyone is....


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jun 6, 2009)

The MMAthematician said:


> Nah, I was just wondering if anyone else watches them.
> 
> I've seen and downloaded a couple (Real lets me download streams).
> 
> Pretty good fights, though I just have no clue who anyone is....



Haha, I have the same problem 

Some fights are so-so, but some are really good.
Gotta watch this new event, totally forgot about it


----------



## Ippy (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm mostly interested in Brown vs. Faber and Arlovski vs. Rodgers.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 6, 2009)

I think Brown is gonna beat Faber again. I don't really see how anyone could call their first fight a fluke, Brown merely out smarted Faber and put him in a position where he couldn't do nothing.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 6, 2009)

Wow Arlovski got knocked out. Don't think that was an early stoppage either.  

Also Scott Smith is just a human punching bag.


----------



## Yammy (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## Sengoku (Jun 7, 2009)

*Shakes head*

Arlovski..

ps. I ****ing hate Diaz.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 7, 2009)

I think Lawler's gonna knock out Shields.

Edit: Yeah let me shut the fuck up. Stupid guillotine...


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 7, 2009)

Hopefully my 2nd favorite HW fighter is going to fight Rogers next.

Overeem vs Rogers, anyone?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 7, 2009)

I feel sorry for Arlovski. First that crazy flying knee against Fedor and now this. Meh he'll bounce back. Props to Rogers though.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 7, 2009)

Poor Arvloski, from the look of his eyes it looks like he might give up fighting.

Rogers can't get past Overeem though. 

Even though I was rooting for Smith, I gotta say that Diaz is looking real impressive. He utterly dominated Scott Smith on his feat, I think Diaz is a top 10 fighter.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 7, 2009)

I'd like to see Diaz vs Shields.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 7, 2009)

Rogers beat AA about 3 minutes faster than Fedor, therefore he must be better.  Time to go to Sherdog!


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 7, 2009)

StrawHat4Life said:


> I'd like to see Diaz vs Shields.



Doubt we'd see it happen since they're in the same camp though.


----------



## Yammy (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## Rampage (Jun 7, 2009)

damn i wanted Arlovski to win


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jun 7, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Rogers beat AA about 3 minutes faster than Fedor, therefore he must be better.  Time to go to Sherdog!



Can't wait to see all those idiots saying that. Good I don't visit Sharedog, but I'm sure Dana fucking White is gonna make a simillar comment.

Diaz in Top10? I have to admit I didn't see him fighting before (or I just don't remeber it), but yesterday fight looked lika a match between a guy who had 2 boxing lessons in his life against a guy who doesn't know why is he in a cage in a first place.
Diaz's stance, the way he kept his hands and punched was one of the most comical/tragic thing I've seen in MMA fight. Only Jardine beats him in this department.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm watching the Strikeforce card right now (at Riggs vs. Baroni atm).  First Strikeforce I've ever watched.

Pretty good, IMO.

One thing that I wish UFC and others do, that Strikeforce does, is the whole stats thing before, during, and after every round.

In the UFC especially, we're forced to go by Rogan's and Goldberg's comments, and we all know how accurate and biased they can get...

edit: Carano vs. Cyborg is confirmed.

No more Maxim photoshoots for Gina, I guess.  Wandy 2.0's gonna mutilate her.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 7, 2009)

Faber got robbed against brown, it went five rounds, Faber had a broken hand for at least 4 rounds and a uniamous decision for brown.

My ass i watched the fight i dont know how they score in mma as opposed to boxing, but Faber won imo the last round , the first round , and the second. Brown never did anything, yea he took Faber down to the canvass but he didnt do jack there, Faber got out of all his holds, and if it wasnt for the broken hand probably would have choked out Brown twice in the fifth round.

Congratulations mike brown a paper champion and thats it. Everyone knows Faber is the best featherweight, hopefully he gets another chance sometime down the road.

I hope atleast Brown doesnt run his mouth off about how he beat someone with one hand.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Jun 7, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Faber got robbed against brown, it went five rounds, Faber had a broken hand for at least 4 rounds and a uniamous decision for brown.
> 
> My ass i watched the fight i dont know how they score in mma as opposed to boxing, but Faber won imo the last round , the first round , and the second. Brown never did anything, yea he took Faber down to the canvass but he didnt do jack there, Faber got out of all his holds, and if it wasnt for the broken hand probably would have choked out Brown twice in the fifth round.
> 
> ...



A little too harsh on Mike Brown. This has been his second defense, so he is not a paper champion. And did you see how he was acting in the post-fight interview? He obviously wasn't satisfied with how he won the fight. Brown doesn't run his mouth.

It Faber didn't brake his hand, I still think it would have been close. Faber has the speed advatage with striking, but Brown was too strong on the ground and bullied Faber.

Honestly, I don't care about speculation. Brown won again. That's all there is to it. Until a possible third fight.

But then Aldo is getting the next shot.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 7, 2009)

Brown was actually very cordial and acknowledged Faber's busted hand during the post fight interview. He's not a paper champion by any means imo. He destroyed Garcia, and call it what you will he still stopped Faber the first time and outmuscled him with his power this time around.

Brown seems like a straight up guy who's ready for all comers, be it Aldo, Faber, or whoever. He never talks trash about anyone.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 7, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Faber got robbed against brown, it went five rounds, Faber had a broken hand for at least 4 rounds and a uniamous decision for brown.
> 
> My ass i watched the fight i dont know how they score in mma as opposed to boxing, but Faber won imo the last round , the first round , and the second. Brown never did anything, yea he took Faber down to the canvass but he didnt do jack there, Faber got out of all his holds, and if it wasnt for the broken hand probably would have choked out Brown twice in the fifth round.
> 
> ...


Lol you don't know how they score the judges in MMA but you're making calls? Brown won that fight by a landslide. I think you're the only person to say this, and judging by your post you clearly don't know what you're talking about.

Brown had Fabers back countless times, he had much more dominant positions, in the later rounds he was winning in terms of striking and he took down Faber way more than Faber took him down. So you saying Faber wins just tells me that you just like Urijah Faber and you think that Mike Brown is some can because you've never heard of him.

News flash, Mike Brown is an amazing and highly underrated fighter - and it's safe to say that he proved that he's the best FW in the world. Show him some respect.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Jun 7, 2009)

Brown really needs to diversify his striking. He swung for the fences with every punch. He needs to set it up first.

He better not use the same approach against Aldo.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 7, 2009)

It seemed that Faber had Brown frustrated most of the time while they were on their feet. As for Aldo I think even with all the hype over him that Brown is still a big step up for him in competition. Brown should take it if he plays to his strengths imo.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 7, 2009)

This is why MMA is a fucking Joke! Right up there with Figure skating, the decision was given based on opinion not on any concrete thing in browns favor, I'll admit Brown looked better in round 3 and 4, but thats about it.^

he had his back, so fucking what. Faber always gives up his back. This is not like boxing where if a guy goes down to the mat its usually because of the effort of the other fighter. What did he do once he had him on his back, nothing. 

Just found he not only broke his hand at the end of the first it was half in to the first, so basically the whole fight he pretty much didnt have his right hand, this then hurt him not only in striking but also he couldnt get a hold in because of the pain to his hand, there was atleast that one time in the fifth round when it looked over for brown and Faber had to let go because of the pain. Not to mention his other hand got hurt due to compensating for , probably sometime around the second round, i noticed in the third and fourth even with the left he only kind of slapped at him.

So to a fighter with almost no ability to use his hand and his grappling really locked down because of it, Mister Brown won in five by decision. 

Other than the he got him on the back, which i dont really hold in Browns favor anyway, even with the damage to the hands Faber landed the most shots, and the fifth and first and the second round were mainly striking rounds. 

Look if Brown gives Faber a rematch down the line, i will give him credit, but we will see what happens. 

O and excuse me, clearly post count determines ones knowledge about various subjects. But i shouldnt expect any kind of intelligent remark from a watchmen fanboy.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 7, 2009)

@ Strawhat4life Faber is a much more crisp and faster striker than Brown. Brown is extremely accurate, but his strong point isn't striking.



Kira U. Masaki said:


> This is why MMA is a fucking Joke! Right up there with Figure skating, the decision was given based on opinion not on any concrete thing in browns favor, I'll admit Brown looked better in round 3 and 4, but thats about it.^


Uh every decision is based on opinion. If Faber were to win it would be based on decision (and most people would call it a Home Field Decision as well). If you want to be stereotypical, if that was boxing chances are they would have fixed that shit so the California Kid wins in California.

And Brown clearly won it on something 'concrete', hence why I had him scored as the winner as well as the judges as well as Kenny Florian and as well as countless other people watching it.

If you don't like MMA, just don't post here.



> he had his back, so fucking what. Faber always gives up his back. This is not like boxing where if a guy goes down to the mat its usually because of the effort of the other fighter. What did he do once he had him on his back, nothing.


 Lol what? So you're telling me that when a guy goes to the ground in an MMA fight it isn't to the effort of another fighter? What exactly is a take down then?

You get points for aggression and control. Mike Brown did both of those in terms of grappling. It's not a hard concept to understand, and giving up your back puts you in a very vulnerable position and yes Brown did score points due to submission attempts which is threatening. 



> Just found he not only broke his hand at the end of the first it was half in to the first, so basically the whole fight he pretty much didnt have his right hand, this then hurt him not only in striking but also he couldnt get a hold in because of the pain to his hand, there was atleast that one time in the fifth round when it looked over for brown and Faber had to let go because of the pain. Not to mention his other hand got hurt due to compensating for , probably sometime around the second round, i noticed in the third and fourth even with the left he only kind of slapped at him.


 What are you complaining about, that he broke his hand? Shit happens, it's a fight. 



> So to a fighter with almost no ability to use his hand and his grappling really locked down because of it, Mister Brown won in five by decision.


 Well it is mixed martial arts, not boxing. Brown has pretty good hands considering he isn't a striker. 



> Other than the he got him on the back, which i dont really hold in Browns favor anyway, even with the damage to the hands Faber landed the most shots, and the fifth and first and the second round were mainly striking rounds.


 The striking rounds were even, and Brown clearly defeated him in the clinch and on the ground. If you don't understand ground fighting then just don't comment. 



> Look if Brown gives Faber a rematch down the line, i will give him credit, but we will see what happens.


 It's not his call...and Faber would have to earn a shot.



> O and excuse me, clearly post count determines ones knowledge about various subjects. But i shouldnt expect any kind of intelligent remark from a watchmen fanboy.


Post count?? Are you inbred or something, who mentioned post count. I'm also hardly a Watchman fan boy, and Watchman is far better than that crap in your avatar lol.

I'm not going to argue with you since you clearly have no idea what you're talking about. The fact that you insulted me just because of my avatar (especially considering yours) really shows how much of an infant you are. All I am saying is to show Mike Brown some respect, and the fact that you called him a paper champion really displays your ignorance of the sport.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Jun 8, 2009)

Didn't Fedor fight Cro Cop with a broken hand and still won the decision?

If Faber was truly the superior fighter, he should have won the fight regardless.

I don't know why there is so much hate for Brown. It's not his fault Faber broke his hand.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 8, 2009)

Well this is Faber we're talking about here. He's still one of the most skilled, quickest, and slickest, fighters on the planet, broken hand or not. Brown still loses nothing from earning a well fought out five rounder. If anything I find it impressive that he kept his composure and didn't let Faber make him play his game.

Brown's still the current number one Featherweight until proven otherwise.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 8, 2009)

Aldo vs Brown will be a goody.

And man WEC put on some real exciting fights tonight. I can't remember a WEC card that I didn't enjoy.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 8, 2009)

Can't wait for Torres vs. Bowles.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 8, 2009)

I wanna see Mizugaki fight Jeff Curran. Curran seems to be the ultimate gate keeper, and I would love to see Mizugaki get another shot at Torres.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 8, 2009)

I would have to ask if you watch MMA, its very sloppy, very sloppy compared to boxing. Fighters just kind of lunge out and a lot of the take downs are not so much a good take down as the other fighter kind of gives in and decides to go ahead with a ground fight.

Faber is not exception, if anything Faber maybe one of the sloppiest fighters ive seen, hes fast and fluid but in exchange he balance is kind of off, there were quite a few times in this fight he almost knocked himself down because of lazy kicks that missed.

So no, I didnt see any solid take down and i didnt really see him do much when he had him down; honestly i only though Faber was in danger maybe twice when he was on his back and he squirreled his way out of it no harm done.

Now sir i have to ask if you know anything. Let me go and take a hammer and pound your hand till it breaks and then lets see you punch, hold, grab, or do anything with it. 

When the first hand broke, essentially Brown at this point has the advantage of one of Faber's strong suits his punching with the right is locked, in addition Faber's ability to hold holds goes down significantly, he cant put in a tight hold because he cannot get a firm grip. Lastly, Faber now has to overcompensate with his left, in process putting more burden on it and not fighting in his comfort zone. (This happens in the first round at the halfway point mind you)

Then at some point his left hand finally feels the effects and gets injured as well for the overcompensation. At this point he cant strike with his hands, or grapple. He can only elbow for which he has to come closer in, or kick.

Then fairly soon afterward Brown gets wind of the hands and basically knows what to expect elbows and kicks. And he still took some decent shots, and was almost tapped out in the fifth. 

The thing that cant be disputed was the majority of the fight was off the ground and Faber had the advantage in striking, so even if I concede he lost, it was not by this landslide you claim. 

Fact of the matter is Brown won the first fight because Faber threw a very sloppy elbow and had his back to opponent while doing this, in part this is because he is cocky, and Brown just got lucky and connected with a shot at the right time right place. This fight was won on luck.

2nd fight his breaks his hand in the first round, first round, injuries his other hand. So against a guy who cant strike or grapple he is taken to a fifth round almost goes down and would have if Faber could have held that one choke and gets the decision.

Brown is very much like Buster Douglas, he is not the better fighter, but just got the breaks; and i hope Aldo takes out brown just as quick as he did the tomato can he fought today.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 8, 2009)

tl;dr. I see in the last paragraph that you called him Buster Douglas. Buster Douglas didn't dominate a #5 fighter, didn't defeat the champion in the first round, didn't crush the #1 contender in seconds much less defend his belt, and certainly never beat Mike Tyson again.


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 8, 2009)

Why the hell are you even comparing boxing and mma?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 8, 2009)

he or she most likely doesn't realize how entirely different they are.


----------



## Blatantly Incognito (Jun 8, 2009)

Mike Brown is gonna stay around for a while. Aldo's gonna get taken down pretty easily if he runs in like that. Brown just has to make sure he protects his neck better on the ground,Aldo's bjj isn't a joke.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 8, 2009)

We haven't seen Aldos BJJ game in ages too. Guy is just a killer.


----------



## Blatantly Incognito (Jun 8, 2009)

Yeah, he ran through Swanson. But Swanson has been known to fail under pressure, just ask Jens.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jun 8, 2009)

What's next for Faber? another fight and then another titleshot? or a move down to 135? him vs. Torres would be....pretty decent....*ahem*


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 8, 2009)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> What's next for Faber? another fight and then another titleshot? or a move down to 135? him vs. Torres would be....pretty decent....*ahem*



I would imagine he needs to fix that hand up before doing anything.

I don't see him going down in weight class though. There are alot of good featherweights who he hasn't fought yet.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2009)

A pretty nice card put on by Strikeforce, I must say. I wasn't too surprised with Glassjawlovski's loss, really, but I was expecting him to play it smart and win the fight. Boxing is not in his future.

Sad to see the Monster lose. Maybe it's ring rust, maybe he just needs to get back in shape, but he looked pretty bad out there. 

I love watching Diaz fight. His hand movements and gestures are all part of his showmanship. Of course he's not going to go out there in some traditional boxing stance, so I'm not really sure where Kalashnikov is coming from on that point. I'd love to see a Lawler vs Diaz rematch. Hopefully that'll happen really soon.


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 8, 2009)

Everything about Diaz pisses me off. His ever so "angry face" , the way he fights, the way he presents himself, etc... 

Randleman is good but not anymore. It is a combination of age and the camp/coaches.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2009)

I find it hilarious watching him fight, personally. His taunting skills are unparalleled.

As for his angry face, I think that's just the way he looks. Remember his gradeschool photo? He's an angry little guy there, too.

He can be a dick though, I'll give you that. I don't really get bothered by that too much.


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 8, 2009)

Guess I have to be specific.






Look at his lips. Hurr HURR I'm angrY! I mean, yeah, if he is doing it on purpose just to piss people off like me, then I guess it is working. LOL


This one isn't that bad. He should at least smile for once. Maybe he isn't pissed in this pic because of Gina and Randy's wife.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2009)

Actually, I suffer the same thing Nick does. I don't ever smile. I look pissed all the time (check my pictures); it's just my natural look. 


PS: have you seen his school picture? Shit's hilarious.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 8, 2009)

Randy's Ex Wife


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 8, 2009)

Those Diaz pics are hilarious. His brother has the same mannerisms. 



Violent By Design said:


> Randy's Ex Wife



lol hope Randy signed a prenup.


----------



## Rampage (Jun 8, 2009)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Those Diaz pics are hilarious. His brother has the same mannerisms.
> 
> 
> 
> .



haha yh i looled hard


----------



## Ippy (Jun 8, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> PS: have you seen his school picture? Shit's hilarious.


You can't say shit like this without links...

Also, Diaz picked Smith apart in the second.  He was hitting him at will and took no real damage the entire round.

I was a big fan of Riggs vs. Baroni.  Action packed fight.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2009)

Guess which one is Nick.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 8, 2009)

LAWL       !


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 8, 2009)

el oh el.

See, I wouldn't mind if it is natural but I guess it is his personality that irks me! 

And LOL. I just saw your pics.  I don't think you look mean though. 

Anyway: Sorry if this is old to you. But this thread needs more Fedor as the Fedor vs Barnett match is coming soon!


Like a true boss. $

I was hoping Robbie would win so I can see a rematch. Meh, whatever.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 8, 2009)

I would have liked to see Robbie vs Cung Le


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2009)

To be fair I look a lot meaner in person.

I think it'll be itneresting to see Rogers against Overeem. He can't possibly pull a Sokoudjou.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 9, 2009)

Amusing Fedor sighting...


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 10, 2009)

I had a dream that I was in high school and Fedor was at my lunch table.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 10, 2009)

I had a dream that Mirko Cro Cop was 70 years old and training for a fight. He was still pretty damn buff.


----------



## sharpie (Jun 10, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> I had a dream that I was in high school and Fedor was at my lunch table.



How'd that work out?  Just curious.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 10, 2009)

Fedor took his lunch money.


----------



## kakashi5 (Jun 10, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I had a dream that Mirko Cro Cop was 70 years old and training for a fight. He was still pretty damn buff.



beep beep beep


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 10, 2009)

Is that your boner detector?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 10, 2009)

sharpie said:


> How'd that work out?  Just curious.



He was just hanging out in some random class. I was like guys this is Fedor. I told a few people about what Fedor does for a living and they were kinda impressed. Fedor spoke pretty decent English, but I felt like I needed to be around since he had an accent and people might make fun of him for it.

He was pretty much my foreign exchange type of friend. At lunch we were at a table with a bunch of people and we just had a bunch of laughs.

I was thinking to my self, man I hope he trains me after today.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 10, 2009)

Watched the first half of the WEC card during lunch at work (put it on my mp3 player), and damn, sucks about Lil Evil, but holy shit @ Aldo.

He's no joke.  They weren't talking out of their asses when they said he's explosive.

Also, am I the _only_ one interested in Carano vs. Cyborg?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm interested in seeing Carano get beat up.


----------



## Rampage (Jun 10, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> He was just hanging out in some random class. I was like guys this is Fedor. I told a few people about what Fedor does for a living and they were kinda impressed. Fedor spoke pretty decent English, but I felt like I needed to be around since he had an accent and people might make fun of him for it.
> 
> He was pretty much my foreign exchange type of friend. At lunch we were at a table with a bunch of people and we just had a bunch of laughs.
> 
> I was thinking to my self, man I hope he trains me after today.



haha awesome dream


----------



## kakashi5 (Jun 11, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm interested in seeing Carano get beat up.



me too. i fully expect cyborg to be handing out delicious home-baked pain cakes...and gina won't be wanting seconds of those!


----------



## sharpie (Jun 11, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> He was just hanging out in some random class. I was like guys this is Fedor. I told a few people about what Fedor does for a living and they were kinda impressed. Fedor spoke pretty decent English, but I felt like I needed to be around since he had an accent and people might make fun of him for it.
> 
> He was pretty much my foreign exchange type of friend. At lunch we were at a table with a bunch of people and we just had a bunch of laughs.
> 
> I was thinking to my self, man I hope he trains me after today.



Did you guys brofist at some point during the lunch session?  This is serious business.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 11, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> He was just hanging out in some random class. I was like guys this is Fedor. I told a few people about what Fedor does for a living and they were kinda impressed. Fedor spoke pretty decent English, but I felt like I needed to be around since he had an accent and people might make fun of him for it.
> 
> He was pretty much my foreign exchange type of friend. At lunch we were at a table with a bunch of people and we just had a bunch of laughs.
> 
> I was thinking to my self, man I hope he trains me after today.



Wheres the part where he puts you in one of them gay looking submissions and fucks the shit out of your bumhole?


I guess i'm the only one here who gets those type of dreams?


----------



## Havoc (Jun 11, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm interested in seeing Carano get beat up.



I'm interested in seeing her naked and in my bed.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 11, 2009)

Enjoy those fantasies now.

In a month and a half, her body won't be recognizable.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 11, 2009)

Pervert. 

Do you prefer Carano PRIME, or chubby American Gladiators Carano who can't make weight?


----------



## Gooba (Jun 11, 2009)

So a guy on Sherdog just made a thread with pictures of his visit to Xtreme Couture last weekend and it included this:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 11, 2009)

I'll be rooting for Wanderlei, but I can easily see Rich knocking him out. I don't see it going to a decision either way, I just hope Wand uses his knees this time around and gives Rich a taste of the SILVA once again.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 11, 2009)

Apparently if he wins Silva v Silva is a realistic possibility.

I like Rich a lot and against anyone besides Wand/Rampage/Fedor I'd be rooting for him, but WAR WAND!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 11, 2009)

If Wand wins I'd like to see him fight a couple guys at MW and acclimate before getting a title shot. I don't want to see him lose again that soon.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 11, 2009)

110GB? 

I don't even have that much space on my entire HDD.  Then again, I'm behind the times when it comes to HDD space.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 11, 2009)

The MMAthematician said:


> Watched the first half of the WEC card during lunch at work (put it on my mp3 player), and damn, sucks about Lil Evil, but holy shit @ Aldo.
> 
> He's no joke.  They weren't talking out of their asses when they said he's explosive.
> 
> Also, am I the _only_ one interested in Carano vs. Cyborg?


When Jens started getting emotional in the post-fight interview, I had tears in my eyes. Damn that was hard to watch.

Also, Jose Aldo is the motherfuckin' TRUTH. If Brown tries to stand and bang with him, Jose might be adding another highlight reel KO to his video collection. Have say that it sucked that Urijah broke his hand during the Brown fight because I think he really could've won.



> Wheres the part where he puts you in one of them gay looking submissions and fucks the shit out of your bumhole?






> I'll be rooting for Wanderlei, but I can easily see Rich knocking him out. I don't see it going to a decision either way, I just hope Wand uses his knees this time around and gives Rich a taste of the SILVA once again.


You are an evil, evil man, good sir.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 11, 2009)

I also feel bad for Jens, and I appreciate his warrior heart and all that, but maybe it's time to hang 'em up.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 11, 2009)

Anyone catch the latest TUF?

"Take him down, Dent!"

"You can't take him down, Dent!"

LMAO


----------



## attackoflance (Jun 11, 2009)

The WEC and Strikeforce shows were awesome, hopefully UFC 99 can round it out. Wandy will lose to Rich, I would bet on that. If he somehow beats him though, he will get retires by Anderson. I think the worst part about that is there are guys waiting for a MW title shot, and  all will be deserving. You got Bisping/Hendo winner guaranteed one  shot(you could argue neither are really deserving, and Hendo is more so) You have the winner of Maia/Marquart, and the winner of that really does deserve a shot. Okami was guaranteed one months ago, he does keep getting injured but everytime he comes back from one they just give him some up and comer instead of his shot. Wandy is a great fighter, and did wondrous things in the LHW(PRIDE MW) divison but he has 4 losses in his last 5 fights, and is fighting at a catchweight of 195 and has never fought at MW and he gets a shot for beating Franklin  who is coming off a loss? Just doesn't make much sense to me. 

On another note, at least the HW division is starting to look amazing. With all the recent signings, a HW TUF filming, and lots of prospects and great fighters like Cain, Kongo, Herring, Carwin, Gonzaga, Couture, Big Nog, Lesnar, Mir, all fighting  ini the next couple months, its looking like that division is starting to heat back up. Now if only the WW division would get some contenders in the wings.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 12, 2009)

I don't know bout amazing. But the HW division more interesting than last year.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 12, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Apparently if he wins Silva v Silva is a realistic possibility.


That is suck BS it's not even funny.

There are plenty of fighters @ MW that are more deserving.

Wanderlei is 1-4 of his last 5, with 3 by way of KO.  One catchweight win shouldn't get him a title shot.  Yes, everyone loves Wandy, but _come on_.  That is simply not fair to the Maias and Marquardts of the world.

I'm not one to get off on bashing Dana White, but that's fucking bullshit, no matter how you look at it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 12, 2009)

It would make a good-selling PPV, fair or not. Was it fair to give Brock a title shot with a 2-1 record?

Anyway, as for TUF, I did watch that. Dent doesn't listen to instruction that well, anyway, but that part was pretty good. I'll never get tired of hearing Hendo say "jab" over and over and over...


----------



## Gooba (Jun 12, 2009)

CIRCLE CIRCLE CIRCLE CIRCLE CIRCLE CIRCLE

Tomorrow:


I'm sad this gif doesn't show the part where Rampage stand up with the biggest smile on his face near the end.  That smile is one of the reasons he is my favorite.  The other main 2 are the Arona slam and the whole Sakuraba fight.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 12, 2009)

Never seen UFC as I don't think they air it in belgium


----------



## attackoflance (Jun 12, 2009)

Haven't watched TUF much this season, maybe an epiosde or two, usually catch up with the marathon before the finale.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 12, 2009)

Yeah, he has some good corner quotes. Some of the best out of all the seasons. Right up there with BJ Penn's "TAKE HIM DOWN ANDY!" and Matt Serra's "Breathe, breathe, we're breathing, hammafist elbow!".


----------



## Ippy (Jun 12, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It would make a good-selling PPV, fair or not. Was it fair to give Brock a title shot with a 2-1 record?


That was BS too....


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Jun 12, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, he has some good corner quotes. Some of the best out of all the seasons. Right up there with BJ Penn's "TAKE HIM DOWN ANDY!" and Matt Serra's "Breathe, breathe, we're breathing, hammafist elbow!".



Matt Serra cornering is hilarious, I could listen to him all day.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 12, 2009)

The MMAthematician said:


> That was BS too....


 Yeah, but it was a big payday for UFC. That's all they really care about anyway. 


Chidori Mistress said:


> Matt Serra cornering is hilarious, I could listen to him all day.


 You got time! We're breathing here! You can hamma fist from here! HAMMA FIST ELBOW HAMMAFIST!!!

Yeah, he's awesome.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 12, 2009)

I never watched the season Serra coached on TUF (I missed most of the middleish ones), and I'm always looking for a good laugh, so....

Which one was that?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 12, 2009)

I can't remember. There have been so many. Maybe TUF 6.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 12, 2009)

Yeah, there have been a ridiculous amount of TUF's.

And why do they all still have the same damn opening theme?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 12, 2009)

Dana wouldn't shell out the 50 bucks to get a better theme song.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 12, 2009)

I believe season 7 is the one with Serra/Hughes.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jun 13, 2009)

Chidori Mistress said:


> Matt Serra cornering is hilarious, I could listen to him all day.



Nothing tops Mark Coleman's cornering.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Cro Cop v Al Turk_ 



What a bittersweet fight.  Cro Cop raped him, but then it ended with an eye poke that nobody noticed until too late.  I'm pretty sure he was going to win eventually, I just wish it wasn't that way.


WAR WAND!


----------



## ostrich (Jun 13, 2009)

Damn pinky!Casted a shade on the win


----------



## ostrich (Jun 13, 2009)

Rooting for Cain and Silva in the upcoming fights


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Kongo vs Velasquez_ 



Kongo really rocked Cain standing up but he just couldn't handle Cain's takedowns. I was pulling for Kongo but he just got overwhelmed on the ground.


----------



## roujinziro (Jun 13, 2009)

Franklin took the 1st round. Wanderlei looks pretty tired.


----------



## Early (Jun 13, 2009)

Ace wins.

Silva has heart but Franklin scored big on the takedown.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 13, 2009)

Maaaaaaaan I want 2 more rounds.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 13, 2009)

Too bad Wandy gassed early but he still put it on. I loved they they were just elbowing each other at the end, good fight all in all.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 13, 2009)

They should go back to UFC 1 rules for Wand fights.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 13, 2009)

Cain is overrated. Junior Dos Antos would wreck him.


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Jun 13, 2009)

damn that ref should seriously check his eyes. 

Oh well, Crocop was pretty good, for not using his legs


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Jun 13, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Cain is overrated. Junior Dos Antos would wreck him.



I agree. Even though he won, Cain wasn't impressive at all. He took Kongo down and controlled him, but Kongo is weakest on the ground. Put him against someone with good striking AND takedown defense, he'll go down. 

I still need to see Hardy vs Davis and Uno vs Fisher.

-Cro cop seemed a little slow against Al-turk. I don't know if he was just waiting for a good opportunity, but I hope he opens up a little more in his next fight. His takedown defense looked good, but Al-turk isn't the strongest guy, so we'll see how he does against the bigger guys. A shame about the eye poke.

-Rich stuck to his gameplan. He picked Wanderlei apart most of the time. Wanderlei just didn't get a chance to unload enough in the three rounds. I'm surprised he didn't use the clinch more; he got one good knee in. Anyway, the end of the fight was great.


----------



## MueTai (Jun 13, 2009)

Damn Wanderlei looked exhausted.  They said he cut 12 lbs. the day before his fight, and you can't be doing that if you want to fight at the top level.  He'll have to be 10 pounds lighter if he wants to fight at middleweight, so I hope he figures out a good weight cutting regiment or he's not gonna do so good.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Jun 13, 2009)

e c l i p s e



> COLOGNE, Germany – Mirko “Cro Cop” Filipovic’s return to the Ultimate Fighting Championship was a short one.
> 
> Not long after stopping Mostapha Al-Turk in the first round of UFC 99 Saturday at Lanxess Arena in his first fight in the UFC since back-to-back losses in 2007, Filipovic informed UFC president Dana White that he had signed a three-fight contract with the Japan-based DREAM.



The official UFC site has the post fight video of Mirko. He said he wanted to fight Nog or Randy next.

I heard Dana wanted him to fight Cain next. I don't see why Cro Cop wouldn't take that fight. He couldn't have of expected Nog/Randy next.
The only way this would be true is if Cro Cop lied in the post fight interview. 
I hope this article is wrong.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 13, 2009)

Great, great fight between Ace and Wandy.  It could have been scored either way, and none of the judges would have been accused of eyesight loss.

Good Hardy and Davis fight, and nice to see that Cro Cop's back in form.





StrawHat4Life said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kongo vs Velasquez_
> 
> 
> 
> Kongo really rocked Cain standing up but he just couldn't handle Cain's takedowns. I was pulling for Kongo but he just got overwhelmed on the ground.


This is basically what I feel.

But seriously, this is a perfect illustration of what we've all been saying about Kongo's ground game.

He likes to stand and bang, so he either needs to get better at ground positioning or gain uber takedown defense, or anyone with Cain's wrestling credentials will do just what happened tonight.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 13, 2009)

He needs to become the next Liddell/Cro Cop.  A monster on his feet who is impossible to take down.


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Jun 13, 2009)

looks like Cro Cop screwed over Dana pretty good


----------



## Ippy (Jun 13, 2009)

Did DREAM promise him more money or what?

And I had no idea he turned down Cain and other HWs until the last one available was Al-Turk...


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 13, 2009)

Dana should just let Crocop fight Nog and have Carwin fight the winner of Lesnar vs. Mir.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Jun 14, 2009)

Adrenaline 3 Results

I kinda feel bad for Tim.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 14, 2009)

Blegh.....


----------



## Gooba (Jun 14, 2009)

WAR HORN! 

That guy is such a fucking warrior, along with Travis Fulton and Dan Severn.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 14, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fme4CDQC26w[/YOUTUBE]
This is just (b/s)ad.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 14, 2009)

Boxing fans just got some ammo.



Also, I fucking loled.

I'm not sure what to think of with the whole situation, as there's nothing concrete yet but Dana White's "word", but damn that was funny.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 14, 2009)

ha I think it's awesome that ray mercer beat sylvia. I'd like to see Mercer in some more freak show fights.


----------



## Yammy (Jun 14, 2009)

mercer vs Arlovski

ftw

After that he can fight randy for a possible 3 fight win streak over former UFC champions


----------



## Gooba (Jun 14, 2009)

Bonjasky beat Mercer about that fast.  One high kick to the head and Mercer didn't know where he was.  I'm not using that as a figure of speech, he was standing fine he just didn't know where he was when the ref asked so the fight was stopped.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 14, 2009)

New set. 

Finally got back into gifs lol.





Yammy said:


> mercer vs Arlovski
> 
> ftw
> 
> After that he can fight randy for a possible 3 fight win streak over former UFC champions


Oh god no...

Arlovski's next fight needs to be against someone with pillows for hands... but Cain Velasquez is in the UFC.

He's the only soft punching HW I can think of atm.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 14, 2009)

Roy Nelson, Jeff Monsoon and Tim Sylvia  don't have high punching power.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 14, 2009)

Arlovski's already fought Sylvia 3 times.  Not interested in a fourth.

I forgot about Monson and Nelson, though.

edit: Also, how the fuck does Dan Miragliota still have a job?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2009)

I don't think Mirko looked back up to form or anything, he still looked a bit sluggish to me, but he starts slow sometimes so it's hard to say. I'm just happy to see him fighting. 

I can't say I was too excited over any of these fights except Mirko's. The best fight though was Franklin vs Wanderlei without a doubt. I know Wand has lost all but one of his fights in the UFC, but Dana couldn't cut him. I'm not even worried about that. He's too awesome.

Also,  at Mercer vs Tim.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 15, 2009)

Wanderlei is garbage now. He's not even fun to watch. He just stalks with the same 3 punch combo. I could careless if he got cut or not, but he's going to get raped in the MW division.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2009)

Granted he hasn't looked exactly like his old self lately, but I think he has the potential to make a good comeback. I just like the guy; I was never really a huge fan of his during Pride, but he was always fun to watch anyway.


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 15, 2009)

I should seriously be Crocop's coach. 

He should incorporate his leg kicks more often, seriously. And when I mean leg kicks, I'm not talking about the decapitator since it is a huge gamble and risk. If he follows his gameplan from the Yoshida fight, he would be the UFC champ in no time.


----------



## kakashi5 (Jun 16, 2009)

leg kicks against turk may have opened him up to being taken down, maybe that's why he didn't throw too many?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jun 16, 2009)

Sengoku said:


> I should seriously be Crocop's coach.
> 
> He should incorporate his leg kicks more often, seriously. And when I mean leg kicks, I'm not talking about the decapitator since it is a huge gamble and risk. If he follows his gameplan from the Yoshida fight, he would be the UFC champ in no time.



He had a knee surgery. He recovered, but you still don't want to depend completly on something that was operated 5 months ago.

Also, when you fight CroCop you expect kicks. The best way to surprise your opponent? Don't throw too many kicks. Anyway, that was always his tactic - keep bugging opponent with punches from one side, make him circle in one direction and catch him with the opposite leg.

Btw, do you really think Carano is hot? Wtf, she's just a good looking woman, nothing special. She might be a hottie among MMA women, but not a hottie in general


----------



## Ippy (Jun 16, 2009)

That's all irrelevant, because in two months, she'll barely be recognizable.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 16, 2009)

Cosigned.

RIP Gina Carano.

I agree with the Cro Cop point; he should use his leg kicks more. Those things are pretty vicious.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 16, 2009)

I thought she was hot before I knew she was a fighter, that just made her seem hotter.  Hopefully Cyborg pulls a Bas Rutten and takes it to her liver.


----------



## MueTai (Jun 16, 2009)

I learned a fucking awesome move at BJJ last night. It's like half of a bicep crusher and half of a kimura, you do it from side control. Kinda hard to explain. The way we trained it was we'd go for the kimura from side control, they'd attempt to block it by grabbing their own shorts, and then we'd slip an arm inside of their elbow into a RNC-like position and clamp down. That's the bicep crusher part, and after that we would switch our leg position to kesa and step over their head kinda like a kimura, and that completes the crusher/shoulder lock.

Anyone know if this sub has a name? It hurts like a BITCH, but I could see it harder to pull off in gi BJJ. Still, it's awesome.


----------



## kakashi5 (Jun 16, 2009)

muetai, it's a bicep slice/kimura when they try and defend like you say. i first learnt it from royler gracie's submission wrestling book. it works just as good gi as no gi


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jun 16, 2009)

Gina vs Cyborg the real battle will be the day before at the weigh in.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jun 16, 2009)

@MueTai - but what joint is locked? Elbow or shoulder?

@MMAM - I've seen Bellator 9, was great event, it's just that I prefer to watch fights with guys I know, thus care a little bit about. But I'm gonna watch it than, gotta see what are you so excited about.

And Affliction kicked out Sylvia  And if he fights Arlovski again, I predict wave of suicides. Their last fight was the most boring shit I've ever seen in MMA.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 16, 2009)

The MMAthematician said:


> That's all irrelevant, because in two months, she'll barely be recognizable.





Your underestimating Gina. She has a good fighter intelligence and doesn't do stupid shit. Shes like Lyoto Machida among the womin mma.


----------



## kakashi5 (Jun 16, 2009)

did you honestly compare gina carano to lyoto machida? wow


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm so happy I'm not into women MMA. It's like fapping - it's kinda the same, but in reality you know it's not a real deal.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 16, 2009)

Gray Wolf said:


> Gina vs Cyborg the real battle will be the day before at the weigh in.


LMAO



Kalashnikov said:


> @MMAM - I've seen Bellator 9, was great event, it's just that I prefer to watch fights with guys I know, thus care a little bit about. But I'm gonna watch it than, gotta see what are you so excited about.



Here's what I recently posted on Sherdog...

_I rarely post threads on here(been like two years since my last one), but this just has to be said.

Everyone's so hung up on the UFC and Fedor, they're letting a beautiful fledgling young promotion pass them by.

It already is starting to build a nice little collection of highlight reel moments, with one of those moments I'm already calling as the Submission of the Fucking Year (Imada's ofc), they have some good fights (I haven't seen a single LnP match yet), it's showcasing a lot of talent from parts of Latin America-not-named-Brazil, and one of the refs has a stache that puts Don Frye's to shame.

They even have their own Mazzagatti/Mirigliotta hybrid (for those that need a little bit of familiarity), who I just watched let Joe Soto do a FW version of Kongo/Al-Turk.... for two rounds!

10-15 unanswered shots met with a random flail by Reyes, repeat, Soto looks up at the ref (while still GnPing Reyes) like "wtf?", repeat, repeat, new round, repeat.

No one's getting accused of stopping fights early in this org!

Watch it now! ESPN Deportes ftw!_

captain kuro vs current usopp



Niko Bellic said:


> Your underestimating Gina. She has a good fighter intelligence and doesn't do stupid shit. Shes like Lyoto Machida among the womin mma.


I'm not crazy.  

I know Carano's not a bum, and she'll likely put off the beating for a round or two, but I just predict that as soon as Cyborg has her in her clutches, it will be a quick and bloody affair.

I could be wrong, ofc, but I just seeing Cyborg coming out on top.

And she's no Machida lol.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 16, 2009)

Muetai: Isn't that just a pain submission?

Kalashnikov: If you're not into events where you don't know the fighters, then how did ya get into the sport? Watching Bellator would just expand your horizons.

Affliction: Sylvia prob wouldn't be allowed to fight even if Affliction wanted him too. 

Penis:


----------



## MueTai (Jun 16, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> @MueTai - but what joint is locked? Elbow or shoulder?.



The shoulder is locked. 

Nice to hear it works well with the gi too kakashi5, I didn't get a chance to attempt it in sparring today cause the only time I got side control I got bucked off before I could go for a sub.  My side control is really shaky, people always seem to tangle me up with their legs and shove their forearms into my neck.


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 17, 2009)

Well Sylvia is better than no one, right? Although, I question if he can actually rack up money just with his name? Probably not. 

I guess it is a good move from Affliction to not let some shitty ambassador of MMA to fight.

Btw, any news on Alistair Overeem?


----------



## kakashi5 (Jun 17, 2009)

alistair's hand will still be healing up.

muetai, get your instructor to show you some tips for holding side control, and then just drill it, start at opponent trying 50% and as you get better gradually raise his resistance


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 17, 2009)

Comparing Gina to Machida is like comparing Diego Sanchez to Fedor.

Sure, Diego is a good fighter, but he's nowhere near top p4p in the world. Although Diego always makes weight. 

Speaking of Diego, isn't he fighting this weekend on the TUF Finale? I'll admit it, I'm a Diego fan, so I'm hoping he beats down that caveman and makes a title run. MEXICAN POWER BABY!


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jun 17, 2009)

The MMAthematician said:


> Here's what I recently posted on Sherdog...
> 
> _I rarely post threads on here(been like two years since my last one), but this just has to be said.
> 
> ...



I didn't know it's a tournament-like event. I just got hooked. Tournaments are so much more fair and fun to watch than fighters matched based on how much money it will bring to the pocket.

I hope M-1 Global will manage to create legit and popular MMA league around the world in next 2-4 years.


----------



## attackoflance (Jun 17, 2009)

They definitely have great highlight reels every week....


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jun 17, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> He had a knee surgery. He recovered, but you still don't want to depend completly on something that was operated 5 months ago.
> 
> Also, when you fight CroCop you expect kicks. The best way to surprise your opponent? Don't throw too many kicks.





> *ARE YOU HAPPY WITH YOUR PERFORMANCE, IF WE DON'T TAKE IN CONSIDERATION THAT YOU'RE NOT READY 100% YET?*
> 
> I'm very pleased all things considering. You saw I didn't throw one kick, and that is my biggest weapon- I knew that before the fight and i focused only on my wrestling and boxing. My leg is OK, but I'm still afraid of rotations, In a few months it will be OK completely. I'm at 50% now.



Fucking told you 

More here: sharingansasu


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 17, 2009)

Kimbo Slice on the next season on TUF should be interesting.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 17, 2009)

I hope Andrei Winner wins the ultimate fighter.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 18, 2009)

^Im rooting for Demarques. Honestly, this season hasnt been that memorable. Im really excited for next season though, with Rampage and Evans.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 18, 2009)

Yeah this season was doodoo. I missed like 6 episodes in a row. I just recently got caught up.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 18, 2009)

I got my money on Winner. I just can't bring myself to bet against a guy with the name "Winner" it goes against common sense!


----------



## Z.:M:.Z (Jun 18, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I got my money on Winner. I just can't bring myself to bet against a guy with the name "Winner" it goes against common sense!



That would make sense


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 18, 2009)

A little too much sense, I think. 

On the other hand, I'm having a hard time picking a winner between Stevenson and Diaz. I could see it go either way, really. Diaz could get a sub or outpoint him on the feet; Stevenson could control him on the ground for a UD, or possibly get a TKO.


----------



## kakashi5 (Jun 18, 2009)

andre winner is a good friend of mine, he has ALL the tools needed to win in the finale. the guy is a beast at his weight.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 18, 2009)

kakashi5 said:


> andre winner is a good friend of mine, he has ALL the tools needed to win in the finale. the guy is a beast at his weight.


You actually know the guy?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 18, 2009)

Maybe he met him at the airport.


----------



## kakashi5 (Jun 18, 2009)

i use to train with andre yeh, same gym as dan hardy. i see andre more these days as dan spends a lot of time in america


----------



## kakashi5 (Jun 18, 2009)

also same gym as dean amasinger (guy with mr T haircut from TUF) trained with him since back in the day


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 18, 2009)

How is his cooking? That curry looked pretty good. You should get us the recipe.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 18, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe he met him at the airport.


lol stfu



kakashi5 said:


> i use to train with andre yeh, same gym as dan hardy. i see andre more these days as dan spends a lot of time in america


Cool.

How is he looking in training?



kakashi5 said:


> also same gym as dean amasinger (guy with mr T haircut from TUF) trained with him since back in the day


Question.

What does Amasinger _really_ think about Bisping missing his match?  Was Bisping really drinking or whatever?


----------



## kakashi5 (Jun 18, 2009)

i don't know, i've been in brasil since january, so haven't seen him in person since before xmas. 

he made a blog saying i think it was annoying but didn't think it would have made much difference. i think better jiu jitsu would have made the difference lol


----------



## Ippy (Jun 18, 2009)

Has he always been a standup guy, then?


----------



## kakashi5 (Jun 18, 2009)

yeh, his boxing and clinchwork is sharp as hell. but his wrestling and groundowrk has really improved too


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jun 18, 2009)

Cool stuff.

And yeah, I agree, from what I've seen from Winner in TUF, he's a beast, have got all the tools to get far.

Unfortunately Demarcus has pretty easy fight in the final. I wish he fought any other guy from UK team, he would get demolished and hopefully stfu once and for good.

@kakashi - where about in UK is your gym.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 18, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> And yeah, I agree, from what I've seen from Winner in TUF, he's a beast, have got all the tools to get far.


I'm just glad he avoided the whole "next GSP/A. Silva!!!" hype train.



Kalashnikov said:


> @kakashi - where about in UK is your gym.


Probably Nottingham, lol...


----------



## kakashi5 (Jun 18, 2009)

yeh nottingham, bushido mma academy. also some of the guys train at leicester shootfighters too


----------



## Ippy (Jun 18, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> Unfortunately Demarcus has pretty easy fight in the final. I wish he fought any other guy from UK team, he would get demolished and hopefully stfu once and for good.


He seems like he has a lot of anger.

Also, no fight's easy.  At that level, anyone can still be a threat.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 18, 2009)

I was being serious about the recipe thing. That curry looked pretty good.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jun 18, 2009)

The MMAthematician said:


> I'm just glad he avoided the whole "next GSP/A. Silva!!!" hype train.
> 
> Probably Nottingham, lol...



It's not up to him if someone says he's next GSP. I'm glad noone was tempted to say such a thing.

And I don't really pay attention to where are they from, I don't even remeber names of half of them 

Yeah, I put it wrong. Didn't mean to say "easy fight" rather "one of the easiest considering other UK guys". The guy who's he fighting (can't remeber name) is not that bad, just started training to late and is already in his 30s. He can still do it, but Demarcus is definite favorite in this fight.

Demarcus has a lot of anger, but also a lot of bs in him. Annoys the shit out of me.

@kakashi - did any of your friends participate in events in Scotland? Just wondering, maybe I saw one of them.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 18, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> It's not up to him if someone says he's next GSP. I'm glad noone was tempted to say such a thing.


I think White learned from the last season not to butter someone up too much.

I wasn't necessarily rooting for either Nover or Escudero, but damn, it was awesome to see the fallout of that fight.



Kalashnikov said:


> And I don't really pay attention to where are they from, I don't even remeber names of half of them


I inferred that from kakashi5's location lol.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 18, 2009)

Forget GSP/Silva, this kid's the next Fedor! 

I like how Dana calls everyone kids and boys.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jun 18, 2009)

The MMAthematician said:


> I inferred that from kakashi5's location lol.



That's a smart thing to do too. Didn't even think about looking at it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 18, 2009)

I thought Nottingham was made up?


----------



## Ippy (Jun 18, 2009)

You know what fighter I really wanted to see go far?  Stapleton.  He looked like such a beast in the training footage.





CrazyMoronX said:


> Forget GSP/Silva, this kid's the next Fedor!


No no...

Remember?  Fedor's a can opener who fights in freakshows over in Japan and is afraid of UFC competition.



Kalashnikov said:


> That's a smart thing to do too. Didn't even think about looking at it


That's why they pay me the big bucks...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 18, 2009)

I was mixing Dana with a semi-competent MMA fan, but duly noted.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jun 18, 2009)

Some news:

CroCop at Dream 10.


*Spoiler*: _mmaweekly.com_ 



Mirko Cro Cop’s exodus from the UFC is complete.

The fearsome striker will face off with Siala “Mighty Mo” Siliga at DREAM 10 on July 20, MMAWeekly.com has learned from a source close to the fight. Josh Gross at SI.com was the first to report the news.

Cro Cop is five days removed from an indecisive TKO victory over Mustapha Al-Turk at UFC 99 that ended shortly after an inadvertent eye poke caused the British fighter to wilt. That night, UFC president Dana White confirmed to Yahoo! Sports that Cro Cop had walked away from a two-fight extension with the promotion for a three-fight contract with Dream.

Several subsequent reports gave conflicting information citing Cro Cop’s departure. On Wednesday, Croatian website Index.hr ran a report that appeared to confirm White’s statements.

In the report, Cro Cop disputed the idea that his move to Dream was below the board and said the choice came down to timing.

“I have nothing to hide or to be ashamed of,” said Cro Cop. “The thing is very simple. I know the truth and Dana knows the truth — I had a one-fight deal with UFC and I fulfilled my contractual obligation. I said we’re going to sit down and talk after UFC 99.

“The problem is I’m 35 and I’m finally healthy. The UFC is offering me a fight six months from now. I said even before that I want to fight three more times this year. I don’t really care if it’s in the ring or inside the Octagon. I don’t see why I can’t fight in Japan for a few fights and then return to the UFC. That is also an option.”

Siliga, also a hard-striking kickboxer, last fought under MMA rules in December, where he lost to Semmy Schilt by triangle at K-1 Dynamite! on New Year’s Eve.




Kid Yamamoto vs. Jae Hee-Cheon at K-1 Max Final. (not MMA, but I think most of MMA fans follow K-1 anyway).

Great news, I want to see Kid demolish someone in pure striking fight.

Btw, does anyone know what's the deal with Buakaw? Most of the time he's a monster, but sometimes, like in the last K-1 semi-final fight, doesn't use kicks at all. He lost the first round, because he's thrown like what, 4-5 kicks? I don't know if he's trying to show, that he's good with boxing too, or just have some problems with legs, that not always allow him to use them.


----------



## kakashi5 (Jun 19, 2009)

no, nottingham is real lol...home of robin hood 

stapes is a beast, supreme cardio, he's a marine PT instructor!

don;t think anyone i know has fought in scotland, too many domestic shows close at hand to fight there really


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 19, 2009)

TUF Finale Predictions, anyone?

*Diego Sanchez *vs. Clay Guida 
Guida is a tough guy and all, but Diego should be able to pull it out. I got Diego by decision.

Joe Stevenson vs. *Nate Diaz *
I can see this going either way, but I think Diaz will pull out a decision by outpointing Joe on the feet. I think Joe could control Diaz on the ground, but who's to say if he'll take it there or not.

*Chris Lytle *vs. Kevin Burns 
Undecided. I'll pick Lytle by flash KO for the hell of it.

*DeMarques Johnson *vs. James Wilks 
I was not impressed with that preformance. DeMarques by TKO.

Ross Pearson vs. *Andre Winner* 
Winner by KO

Melvin Guillard vs. *Gleison Tibau *
As much as I like watching Guillard fight, I think he's getting subbed very quickly once again. 

Mike Ciesnolevicz vs. Tomasz Drwal 
Don't know, don't care. 

Brad Blackburn vs. Edgar Garcia 
Don't know, don't care. 

Jason Dent vs. *Cameron Dollar *
Don't know, don't care. 

I got Dollar by decision.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 19, 2009)

I really don't give a damn about Sanchez/Guida, and I also don't care who wins between Winner and Pearson, because I'm a fan of both, and would like to see both in the UFC.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 20, 2009)

James Wilks definitly was being sort of a douchebag in his fight with Frankie Lester. You could tell from his hand movements and shit. I hope Demarques kicks his ass. Speaking of douchesbags....

I hope Henderson takes care of Bisping, preferablly by KO.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jun 20, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> James Wilks definitly was being sort of a douchebag in his fight with Frankie Lester. You could tell from his hand movements and shit. I hope Demarques kicks his ass. Speaking of douchesbags....
> 
> I hope Henderson takes care of Bisping, preferablly by KO.



Douchebag? I didn't really see anything cocky there, maybe trying to piss Lester off a bit.

And I'm definitelly not a fan of Bisping (he's a boring, stick-to-the-gameplan fighter), but I wouldn't call him douchebag too. After watching TUF I really started to like him as a person. He's been 10 times better coach than Hendo (as in motivation and charisma, can't say anything about technique really), he's more social and funny guy. I'm torn apart when it comes to decide who I'd prefer to win this fight.

I think *Sanchez* will win, but I'm rooting for *Guida*, didn't see much from *Diaz*, but like *"Big Joe"*, so fingers crossed for him.

Winner will most probably win, but Pearson is good as well and I won't mind if he wins, Demarques will most probably pull a decision and Franki vs Osipczak is a mystery for me. Both were the weakest memebers of their teams, but shown a lot of heart, determination and Osipczak (who at the beginning was the weakest of them all imo) developed quite some skills by the end of TUF.
Tomasz Drwal for the win by KO in the first round


----------



## Ippy (Jun 20, 2009)

If Bisping didn't miss Amasinger's fight, he would have been the perfect coach.


----------



## Havoc (Jun 20, 2009)

Bisping was still an annoying asshat...well, to the Americans.

Who would you rather be coached by, Henderson or Bisping?


----------



## Ippy (Jun 20, 2009)

Assuming that I didn't already know that Hendo's a legend of the sport and that Bisping didn't miss a fighter's fight?

Bisping.

But when you factor in the above, it makes it a tough choice.  They both seem like good coaches, tbh.


----------



## Havoc (Jun 20, 2009)

Did Bisping ever say why he missed?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jun 20, 2009)

Havoc said:


> Bisping was still an annoying asshat...well, to the Americans.
> 
> Who would you rather be coached by, Henderson or Bisping?



Not knowing who knows more technical aspects, just basing it on personality and coaching abilities?

Bisping without a question. He's pasionate, he's got charisma, he's energetic, he lives it.
Hendo seemed like doesn't really care.



Havoc said:


> Did Bisping ever say why he missed?



Yeah, he said he had a jetlag (probably going to UK to visit familly or sth), took sleeping pills and didn't hear alarm clock.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 20, 2009)

Havoc said:


> Did Bisping ever say why he missed?


He blamed it on jet lag, took sleeping pills and slept through the alarm clock, but there were rumors swirling around saying that he was spending a lot of time drinking when he was in the US during the taping of the show.

I tried asking kakashi5 the deal (since he knows and trains with Amasinger and co.), but he's apparently been in Brazil for some time now, and hasn't had time to chat with em...


----------



## Ippy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> Hendo seemed like doesn't really care.


I don't think that's a fair thing to say.

Bisping is the more lively personality, and Hendo a more reserved type.  That doesn't necessarily mean that one cares more than the other.

Going by my usual facial expressions at work, you would never think I'd be able to take care of patients or gave a shit about them, but they all love me for being one of the few in the center that goes above and beyond for them when they need it.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jun 20, 2009)

I didn't say he didn't care, I said he seemed like it.

I don't think they would pick him to be a coach, if he wasn't capable of it.

Just stating my opinion basing on what I've seen, I don't really make any big judgments here, in reality it can't be totally oposite to what I say.

30 minutes left.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Jun 21, 2009)

Wilks just dominated. Don't know if he will actually go far in the UFC though. 

Burns vs Lytle was pretty good. Nice comeback from Lytle.

Diego vs Clay was crazy. I commend Guida on his chin and toughness; it looked bad in the first round for him. I just wished he would do more on the ground. He needs to throw more elbows like Diego.

I think Diego should fight Maynard next, possibly for a title shot.
However, the UFC might give Diego the title shot next, for marketability. Especially if Florian wins.


----------



## Havoc (Jun 21, 2009)

Yea, Diego vs. Clay fight was great.

I wish Diaz fight could have been 5 rounds instead of 3, same with Diego v Clay.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh yeah, Dana is going to sign Vitor Belfort, most likely once Affliction 3 is done. 

Also:
Who is the best villian?

That's a big fight for both. JZ really needs it after his two losses, while Eddie has won the Bellator LW tournament. 
Eddie needs to be careful, he seems to get himself sucked into brawl frequently. He's had good luck so far, but I wouldn't be surprised if JZ stops Alvarez.


----------



## attackoflance (Jun 22, 2009)

Anyone looking for a good mma news site and forum should visit mmaspot.net. mmanews used to be a great site but has gone way downhill. The finale was great btw and 3 fights got FOTN, first time ever. Anyone excited about UFC 100 and Affliction Trilogy or what?!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2009)

How can there be three fights of the night? It kind of defeats the entire purpose of the award. It doesn't make any sense.

Great night of fights though. I think Diego will really need to work on his bottom game if he hopes to be able to get and keep that belt. He did alright, but there are much better wrestlers out there.

I'm not too excited about the Vitor Belfort thing. Have him fight Kang then Maia or Marquardt see how he does. Hope he doesn't get an immediate title shot.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 22, 2009)

Giving out 3 FotN rewards may seem a bit silly, but it does make me like Dana a bit more.  That is a lot of money he is giving fighters he didn't need to.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2009)

True, fighters making more money--in this sport--is a good thing. Although it still doesn't make sense. Or maybe Dana is saying it was a 3-way tie?


----------



## attackoflance (Jun 22, 2009)

Yeah, I think that they should give give fighters bonuses for good fights, they dont need to call them all FOTN. Vitor has been looking good in affliction but I definitely say give him a fight before a title shot, maybe against Marquart when he loses to Maia  And I agree, Diego has good striking from the bottom obviously, but he needs to work on getting up, sweeping or basic JJ game, and alot on his flexibility. The guy really impressed me after last night, but has obvious flaws. So many fights at UFC 100 I wanna see, and Fedor/Barnett is a wet dream come true.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2009)

If anything Diego should work on his takedown defense. He wouldn't get past Maynard, Edgar, or Griffin if he gets taken down. Maybe with his Kenny elbows he'll be able to get some TKOs from the bottom though.

Vitor needs one fight against just about anyone to get re-acclimated to the UFC rules, cage, etc... then another against a solid opponent. That seems to be a good formula for fighters more used to ring MMA vs Cage MMA, smaller shows, or long layoffs. Although Vitor did come from the UFC, so maybe he doesn't need it--it has been a while though.


As for Fedor/Barnett, I'm not too excited about it. It's a fight that should've happened a long time ago in Pride, but I was never too compelled by it. Should be a walk in the park for Fedor. Barnett has nothing I can think of that's very threatening to him. Stand-up is a no-brainer; ground game from Barnett has never impressed me that much, even though he did manage to catch Nog in that kneebar.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 24, 2009)

I still feel that A. Silva would likely pick him apart on the feet.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2009)

What if "Old Vitor" returns?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 24, 2009)

The MMAthematician said:


> I still feel that A. Silva would likely pick him apart on the feet.



Who couldn't he pick apart in the Middleweight Division? Soon he will dominate the 205 division starting with Forest Griffin. I wish Forest never asked to fight him. He should've fought Brandan Vera or someone else. I would hate to him ihm go on a losing streak.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2009)

Siva's fight with Griffin will really answer some questions about Silva's chances in the LHW division. He'll never fight Machida, obviously, so he'll possibly never be champ (), but if he impressively wins that fight I don't see too many people he wouldn't be able to beat at LHW either.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 24, 2009)

Don't worry, after UFC 104 there will be a champ he won't mind fighting.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2009)

Even assuming Machida loses the belt, hasn't Silva stated he didn't want to take the title that it belongs to Machida? I'd like to see it though.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 24, 2009)

Silva got winner of Hendo/Bisping, Nate/Maia & he always has good ol Okami around the corner. 

If anything they should have had him fight LHW's during that drought when there were no contenders.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2009)

I wonder if he'll ever fight Okami or if they'll just keep inventing new #1 contenders for him to face.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 24, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Siva's fight with Griffin will really answer some questions about Silva's chances in the LHW division. He'll never fight Machida, obviously, so he'll possibly never be champ (), but if he impressively wins that fight I don't see too many people he wouldn't be able to beat at LHW either.


I don't care who wins, Silva vs. Griffin will be awesome.



Gooba said:


> Don't worry, after UFC 104 there will be a champ he won't mind fighting.


As long as Machida remains a LHW in the UFC, Silva will never make a real title run in that division.



Violent By Design said:


> Silva got winner of Hendo/Bisping, Nate/Maia & he always has good ol Okami around the corner.
> 
> If anything they should have had him fight LHW's during that drought when there were no contenders.


I can't wait for Silva vs. any of those guys, tbh.

The only one I'm not interested in is Silva vs....



CrazyMoronX said:


> I wonder if he'll ever fight Okami or if they'll just keep inventing new #1 contenders for him to face.


Have you seen their first DQ fight?

Okami was doing a good job of slowly getting picked apart.  I see no reason why a possible future fight between the two would be different.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2009)

I did see it; Silva would've won it, I just figured UFC would let him redeem that DQ already. I think Okami is slightly overestimated amongst more than a few Sherdoggers.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 24, 2009)

Well if were going on past performances, Bisping wouldn't stand a great chance on paper either. Neither would Hendo, Nate or Maia .


----------



## JustPimpin (Jun 24, 2009)

July 11th  UFC 100, that's all I have to say about that


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2009)

Is anyone giving Bisping a chance at beating Hendo, let alone Silva?


----------



## Ippy (Jun 24, 2009)

I can see Bisping winning.

The only reason people don't give him a chance is because they think he's an asshole.

Last time I checked, that had no bearing on who'd win a fight...


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 25, 2009)

im hoping bisping wins. i always liked him.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't really care for Bisping myself. I don't think he has what it takes to take Dan out standing or on the ground. 

It's possible he gets a KO or TKO stoppage--anything is possible--but I don't see it happening. Maybe he'll get shitty decision, too.


----------



## attackoflance (Jun 25, 2009)

The only reason people don't give Bisping a chance is because the only decent fighter he fought being Rashad he lost against, and that was before Rashad really improved. He has been protected and his first real step up in fights is against Hendo. He has a chacne but he has never fought a fighter that good and was in trouble against lesser fighters.

IMO Lyoto takes Shogun out in less time then it took for him to take Rashad out. The only unknown variable there is the whole "Shogun has awesome ground game and crazy jits!" Well we don't know how good Lyoto really is on the ground so we will see.

UFC 100 should be good, I got Lesnar, Hendo, Alves, Fitch. I wish I could say GSP would win, I don't really care for him but I like Alves just as little.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 25, 2009)

I doubt Bisping will be able to KO or TKO Brickface, and I don't think his ground game is on par with the Nogs'.  I think Hendo is the clear favorite, but what do I know, I thought the same thing about the last 2 TUFs and was dead wrong both times.

Mir, GPS, Hendo, and Fitch for me.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 25, 2009)

Mir, Alves, Bisping, Thiago

Who I want to win atleast.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm picking Brock.  He was mauling Mir the first time around, and this time around he will be more cautious methinks. 

I'm also going to go out on a limb and pick Alves, although I'm confident GSP *should* win. I can see Alves go out there and get a TKO though. I'd take that bet.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Jun 25, 2009)

I got Lesnar, GSP, Hendo, Thiago and Akiyama for UFC 100


----------



## Gooba (Jun 25, 2009)

Of course Sexiyama wins, I figured that was known so I didn't need to include it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah, there's no doubt. He'll grease up and bring brass knuckles in the cage with him, too.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 25, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm picking Brock.  He was mauling Mir the first time around, and this time around he will be more cautious methinks.
> 
> I'm also going to go out on a limb and pick Alves, although I'm confident GSP *should* win. I can see Alves go out there and get a TKO though. I'd take that bet.



Yeah Brock should have won against Frank Mir. He hit Mir twice in the back of the head accidentally only because Mir was getting destroyed and basically gave up. If it wasn't for the horrible referee Brock would've won. 

My predictions for UFC 100 is Brock, Alves, Fitch, and Hendo (by TKO hopefully, I really hate Bisping).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 25, 2009)

If he loses we'll change his name to Brock Losenar and parade romoshops around Sherdog. 

I think Hendo will take it via decision. He could KO Bisping, since he has a lot of power in his right hand, but I don't know if he'll manage to get that off or not.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 26, 2009)

brock wouldnt have won or at least from that position. he wasnt doing any damage and the ref wouldnt have stopped it.


----------



## DideeKawaii (Jun 26, 2009)

George St Pierre for the win. Dude's from Montreal. Aint got choice but to rep him. 
Brock's gonna win too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 26, 2009)

Brock was going to lose that fight eventually since he wasn't fighting a smart fight. If he came in with a better gameplan he would've won it easily. He was really giving it to Mir, he just needed to be more careful around the submissions.

This time around he's going to destroy Mir. At least he should. Anything's possible though.


I think GSP will be able to take Alves down. Sure, Koscheck wasn't able to, but GSP is better than Koscheck anyway.  That said, I think Alves will get back up, or wait for a reset, and eventually get a TKO.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 26, 2009)

Randy vs. Big Nog

Not who wins, but who do you think is the more accomplished HW?  There's a healthy debate about this on Sherdog.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 26, 2009)

Randy is the more accomplished.

Multiple-time HW champ
LHW Champ
Came out of retirement and became HW champ again
Made a shitty movie
Is renowned for his fight-picks
Has his own super-hyped gym
Makes a lot of bread
Is buff
Is Joe Rogan's hero
Has a bright future post-MMA and hasn't been beaten half to death


Big Nog has an impressive resume and is a legend in the sport, but he's looking to be out of his prime where Randy is in his 40s and can still bring it. Randy could still build up his legacy further, too, by beating Nog (regardless of Nog's decline).


Personally, I like Nog more. He was hit by a truck. He has a better story. He's more likeable. But, as far as the MMA world is concerned, Randy is the superstar.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 26, 2009)

I say Nog.

The only reason Couture is a _multiple time_ UFC HW champ is because he kept _losing_ the belt, then getting undeserved title shots.

Nog has the better record, is the first and only fighter to hold titles in both Pride and the UFC, he actually could defend his belt, and avenged all his losses besides Fedor.

Also, there's another healthy debate on whether or not BJ Penn should still be top ten LW because of his long layoff from the division.  ?______?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 27, 2009)

Nog isn't out of his prime lol. He's like 32 years old. He was ill when he fought Frank Mir, not old.

I still think that Nog is the best HW in the UFC. After he defeats Randy he'll have the opportunity to prove it.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 27, 2009)

> There's a healthy debate about this on Sherdog.


No fucking way.

I say Nog, for pretty much all the reasons Hatey said.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 27, 2009)

What's wrong with this picture?


----------



## K-deps (Jun 27, 2009)

The MMAthematician said:


> What's wrong with this picture?



idk Can you tell me please?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 28, 2009)

dana white got more hair in that pic then he usually does


----------



## Ippy (Jun 28, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]kgJbUsM9cmE[/YOUTUBE]

Another fight or two, and Lashley should definitely be ready for the UFC, assuming he wants to sign with them.

He's doing pretty much everything right.  

He's training with a good camp (ATT), he started out fighting no names in small organizations to build up his record, he recently started fighting big names (Sapp), and the sky's the limit.

Also, LOL @ "Sapp might roll to a kneebar..."

I'm also watching a bit more Bellator as of this post (paused atm), and damn, Hector Lombard is a fucking beast.

edit: Yet again, Bellator refs prove to be quite slow to stop fights.  Just watch Reynolds vs. Masvidal.  I was wincing quite a bit, waiting for a ref stoppage that still hasn't come (still halfway through the 2nd rnd).

edit2: LOL!!!

It looks like Reynolds was even wondering if the ref was gonna stop the fight.  After taking like 15 unanswered GnP shots, he turns to the ref and yells "COME ON!"

Hilarious.

No early stoppage claims in this org...


----------



## attackoflance (Jun 28, 2009)

Nog isn't on decline, he lost 1 fight, to a great HW,  when he had staph and knee was injured. He will come back and own. Again, Couture has a crap record imo and whoever posted the reason he had so many titles is cause he kept losing it is right. He would lose a title drop to LHW and  get a shot, granted he would win alot of those shots he also wouldn't hold onto the belt for any  length of time. Nog held his PRIDE belt for awhile and then only lost to Fedor. He has held belts in both promotions. He has also beat better HW's then Couture imo.

Lesnar should beat Mir but I wouldn't count Mir out. GSP should beat Alves but alot of people see Alves taking  it, I think he might, depends on GSP's gameplan I think. If Fitch loses then you know everyone will be thinking Paulo Thiago is the next big thing. The card last night was crap, the refs didn't stop the fights for crap, Rizzo could have been hurt, and Sapp tapped fucking twice and the ref missed both.

And  the commentating for the event was terrible. Lashley has a long way to go, he needs to fight a bigger name like Werdum, Buentello, Rizzo, Yvel, Ricco, any of the HW's Affliction had would be good, to test him out. He either needs a guy with  a good ground game so when he takes him down we see how good he really is there, or someone with good TDD to show off his standing.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 28, 2009)

What exactly do you mean by a long way to go? Lashley has only fought for 6 months and he's 4-0. He's practically doing the same exact thing Carin Vasquez, Shane Carwin and Junior is doing/did. Beating up a bunch of cans.

I mean seriously, before Gonzaga who the hell did Carwin beat? But people were still on his jock just because he was big and undefeated.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 28, 2009)

*stock*

Atencio not only has balls (fighting just to fight), heart (he was in trouble multiple times in the first round), or skill (he showed some nice Muay Thai and a couple nice Judo trips and takedowns), but some class as well (post fight interview).


----------



## attackoflance (Jun 28, 2009)

I thought Tom did a good job for his age and experience.

And I just think Lashley has a long way to go. He hasn't fought any big names which is fine with someone so new to the game. But that isn't exactly what I was talking about. I  mean his skills, his standup, what little we have seen of it didn't look all that great imo. It wasn't terrible but needed some work, and I think he is slowly developing it, and is sticking with what he knows right now. Even his ground work wasn't that great, yeah he took down Sapp but alot worst wrestlers have too, hell Minowa took him down easily too. Once on the ground he beat the hell out of  Sapp but didn't really try to advance position  or change anything up, granted Sapp just rolled up into the fetal position. I just think that Lashley has some training to do before he is really ready for the UFC(which is what he stated he wants) and would like to see him have a step up in competition to really see where he is at.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm very impressed by Tom, that fight was Couturian as the announcer said.  Real skills, heart, and a good gas tank especially for his age.  He should fight Dana, that would be _awesome_.

Lashley looked decent, I'd like to see more from him standing before I really access him as a fighter but he looks very promising.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 30, 2009)

Link removed


----------



## Havoc (Jul 2, 2009)

Their accents sound gay.


----------



## Ippy (Jul 3, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]VZPurAmZrIU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Jul 3, 2009)

Looks like Cro Cop might stay in the UFC after all:



> 03/07/09 - Report: CroCop signing for UFC after getting "offer he cannot refuse"
> 
> UFC co-owner Lorenzo Fertitta has made Mirko 'CroCop' Filipovic "an offer he cannot refuse", according to a Croatian news portal.
> 
> Fertitta arrived in Zagreb, Croatia on a private plane this morning and proceeded straight to Filipovic's residence where the pair engaged in two hours of talks, according to Index.hr




Cro Cop actually got Fertitta to come to him. Impressive.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 3, 2009)

The MMAthematician said:


> [YOUTUBE]VZPurAmZrIU[/YOUTUBE]



thats prob how the conversation went too.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 4, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaPG3YoQ5N8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Josh, The Babyfaced Assassin, Barnett is a Castlevania, Warhammer, and Berserk fan.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 4, 2009)

I went from having no opinion of him to really liking him 1 word.

There are wayyy too many MMA fighters I like a lot.


----------



## Ippy (Jul 4, 2009)

I was actually rooting for Barnett in his Fedor fight, anyway.

This just gives me more reason to.


----------



## DideeKawaii (Jul 4, 2009)

Nah guys, Fedor for the Win, even though Josh and i could be friends. Fedor probably isnt a funny guy. 

Fedor is epic though.


----------



## Sengoku (Jul 4, 2009)

I heard the Alistair vs Rogers fight is "unlikely" now...
Boo.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 7, 2009)

Great, a reason to like Josh Barnett. Finally.


Fedor's still gonna maul him, but he's a cool guy. I like his sense of humor, too. 

Was anyone actually surprised with Lashley/Sapp? Did anyone actually expect Sapp to win? I know I didn't. I think Sapp's winning days are long gone. He might win against a few undersized Japanese guys or something, but not against anyone decent who will punch him in the face (and make him cry).


----------



## JustPimpin (Jul 7, 2009)

For July 11th's UFC, I want Brock to win, GSP to win, and Bisbing to win, although I want to see him get punched in the face at least one good time, he's such a douche sometimes, he deserves it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 7, 2009)

Rooting against Hendo?  He's an American hero! 

I'm actually not rooting for anyone in any fights--which makes it less of an anxiety attack for me as opposed to Cro Cop's fights (which is good). I'm picking Brock, Alves, and Hendo though. 

I think Brock will dominate and control the fight. I got him via TKO in the 3rd. We'll see what happens though.

I also think Alves is going to catch GSP. I'm convinced GSP's only hole is his standup game (not a big flaw since he has some of the best standup in the division, but it's his only real hole for anyone without some insane ground game to capitalize on).

As for Hendo vs Bisping, I really don't see a way Bisping can win. At all. Not even a fluke KO.


----------



## Yammy (Jul 7, 2009)

Link removed

no you did not see this one before.

my god wtf


----------



## Gooba (Jul 7, 2009)

Looks like Lashley is going to fight Don Frye.  Fuck yes.  As much as I love the guy, and I _love _the guy, I'm a bit worried for him just because Lashley seems like a wrestling monster and he might just GnP him to a gay win.


----------



## Ippy (Jul 7, 2009)

I don't see Barnett beating Fedor, though it wouldn't surprise me.

I'm just rooting for him because I'm anti-Fedor's fans.





Sengoku said:


> I heard the Alistair vs Rogers fight is "unlikely" now...
> Boo.


He's fighting Werdum instead.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Rooting against Hendo?  He's an American hero!
> 
> I'm actually not rooting for anyone in any fights--which makes it less of an anxiety attack for me as opposed to Cro Cop's fights (which is good). I'm picking Brock, Alves, and Hendo though.
> 
> ...


I'm rooting for Bisping.



Yammy said:


> SCANS
> 
> no you did not see this one before.
> 
> my god wtf


Can't blame him there.  She's pretty hot...



Gooba said:


> Lashley is going to fight Don Frye


The manliness will be above the charts...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 7, 2009)

You too? 

Communists. 


Hendo and Frye all the way. Although I see Lashley beating Frye into near-[living]death.


----------



## Ippy (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice Shamrock reference....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 7, 2009)

They should've had Don Frye on the last season of TUF. The guy bleeds red white and blue.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 7, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Looks like Lashley is going to fight Don Frye.  Fuck yes.  As much as I love the guy, and I _love _the guy, I'm a bit worried for him just because Lashley seems like a wrestling monster and he might just GnP him to a gay win.



source????


----------



## attackoflance (Jul 8, 2009)

I believe its just a rumor right now...

Lashey would wtfpwn Frye, and it will again prove nothing about him. He will either be exposed when he fights a better fighter or he will own..I like that they are raising him slow as compared to Brock and think it will definitely help him in the long run.

For UFC 100 I got Lesnar, GSP, Fitch, Hendo, Akiyama, thought I think Mir, Alves both have decent chances, Bisping doesn't have a good one at all though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 8, 2009)

Don't you mean Sexyama?


----------



## Gooba (Jul 8, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKx6_K5MgxE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Jul 9, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LM-0iYDaiDU[/YOUTUBE]
The brothers are training for their fights. Fedor looks ready for Barnett.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 9, 2009)

Contrary to popular belief Fedor is actually the most elusive fighter in MMA, not Machida.  Plus he does it while kicking the shit out of the other guy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 9, 2009)

Fedor's got some mad skills, yo. Mad skills. Anderson's Spider-Man dodge is better by a hair though.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Jul 9, 2009)

It was was only sparring, but it was still impressive for him to svade Aleksander of all people.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 9, 2009)

Too bad they'll never actually fight. That would be pretty interesting.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 9, 2009)

A Chick, an old guy, a cripple, a shouta, and a black dude.


----------



## Ippy (Jul 9, 2009)

??PR?ŞŞ?? said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LM-0iYDaiDU[/YOUTUBE]
> The brothers are training for their fights. Fedor looks ready for Barnett.


I'm still rooting for Barnett! 



Gooba said:


> Also read the Discrepancies part


Not surprised at all.

Of course, it's a bit outdated, since it still lists Rashad Evans as LHW champ, so I'm curious of how much the last LHW title fight affected Machida's stats.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 9, 2009)

Fedor is very elusive. Especially to the UFC and top HW opponents.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 9, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Contrary to popular belief Fedor is actually the most elusive fighter in MMA, not Machida.  Plus he does it while kicking the shit out of the other guy.



If you're including that fighter metric stuff, then that is just factoring in who gets punched more. Machida spends close to no time on the ground while Fedor does, hence Fedor takes less punches.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 9, 2009)

Yea, nobody gets punched on the ground...



Plus it is more impressive since Fedor avoids getting punch while coming in swinging, as opposed to going in and out like Machida.  I'm not saying Machida's style is bad, it is actually my style IRL, but Fedor's is more impressive.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 9, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Yea, nobody gets punched on the ground...
> 
> 
> 
> Plus it is more impressive since Fedor avoids getting punch while coming in swinging, as opposed to going in and out like Machida.  I'm not saying Machida's style is bad, it is actually my style IRL, but Fedor's is more impressive.



Yeah...when youre in a dominant position you don't get punched much. Your .gif doesn't show elusiveness in less you think Brock Lesnar is elusive.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 10, 2009)

Regardless of who's more impressive we need Machida vs Fedor now.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jul 10, 2009)

Lol tomorrow GSP is gonna get the beatdown of his life. GSP will try to take down Alves but instead catch a knee to the face.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 10, 2009)

I could see that happening. I could also see GSP just getting him down and destroying him. It's going to be an awesome fight either way. If I were a gambling man I'd have money on Alves though--not because I think he'll win, but because if he did win I'd be bankin' and there's a good chance of it.


----------



## Captain Smoker (Jul 10, 2009)

WAR BROCK LESNAR~!!!!!! WAR WAR WAR WARRRRRRRRRRR BROCK LESNARRRRR








THIS is exactly what is gonna happen to Frank Mur tommorrow night:
Anbu Kakashi

R.I.P Frank Mur. Brock "The juggernaut" Lesnar will become the UNDISPUTED WORLD HW champion tomorrow night. NOBODY in the WORLD can stop Brock lesnar!


----------



## Gooba (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow, Mir looked ripped.  Not that being ripped is everything, clearly his opponent is too, but it is a pretty good indicator he's been working out a ton and probably won't gas as easy as he is known for.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 11, 2009)

You think those female reporters had it bad...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 11, 2009)

Watching Inside MMA now and Dave Meltzer looks like a tool as usual. 

Wish they would've spent a bit more time breaking down the card for UFC 100, but Josh Barnett talking =  cause he's fuckin' awesome... too bad Fedor will be murdering him at Trilogy, though.


----------



## Captain Smoker (Jul 11, 2009)

Barnett is a piece of fuckin garabge and no way is the #2 HW in the world. Brock lesnar is the #1 HW in the world.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 11, 2009)

Captain Smoker said:


> WAR BROCK LESNAR~!!!!!! WAR WAR WAR WARRRRRRRRRRR BROCK LESNARRRRR
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I hope Mir wins.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 11, 2009)

Captain Smoker said:


> Barnett is a piece of fuckin garabge and no way is the #2 HW in the world. Brock lesnar is the #1 HW in the world.



Brock has like 1 great win against someone who hadn't fought in 2 years (and someone who stylistically was at a massive disadvantage I might add). By your standards Joe Warren should be the #2 Featherweight in the world.

Well I know you're a troll based on your Lesnar spam. But clearly Fedor is the greatest HW, and there's no way that Lesnar would be the #1 HW seeing as how Frank Mir had defeated him a year ago.


----------



## Captain Smoker (Jul 11, 2009)

Who has Fedor beaten? Dont say AA or Tm syvlia. Both of those guys were exposed by cans in under a minute. Both of those guys were not worthy contenders for Fedor.

Meanwhile, Lesnar has smashed veteran Herring and legend Couture(Who smashed Sylvia himself). After Lesnar dismantles Mur, he will take his rightful title as the greatest HW in the world. WAR BROCK LESNAR


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jul 11, 2009)

Captain Smoker said:


> Who has Fedor beaten? Dont say AA or Tm syvlia. Both of those guys were exposed by cans in under a minute. Both of those guys were not worthy contenders for Fedor.
> 
> Meanwhile, Lesnar has smashed veteran Herring and legend Couture(Who smashed Sylvia himself). After Lesnar dismantles Mur, he will take his rightful title as the greatest HW in the world. WAR BROCK LESNAR



You're either troll or really new to MMA. Watch few more fights apart from UFC title fights and we can talk.



I hope Mir and Alves win today, but I think they will both lose (not sure, but most probably).

Jon Jones will give us some good show again hopefully. And I want Coleman to have a war with Bonnar coming out victorious by decision or last minute TKO


----------



## Captain Smoker (Jul 11, 2009)

Either way Machida AKA Bruce lee, is the best fighter in the world.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jul 11, 2009)

Yeah, you are a troll.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 11, 2009)

Yeah Lesnar beat Heath Herring, we all know Fedor has never done that before.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jul 11, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Wow, Mir looked ripped.  Not that being ripped is everything, clearly his opponent is too, but it is a pretty good indicator he's been working out a ton and probably won't gas as easy as he is known for.



More muscles - more oxygen needed to keep them moving - faster gasing out

Not that I think Mir will gas out or not, just saying that you got your biology wrong.

2h 48min left and in 2 days K-1 Max


----------



## Captain Smoker (Jul 11, 2009)

Actually Kalash, you got YOUR biology wrong. Mur is weighing 245 for this fight, as opposed to his normal 255 fight weight. Meaning he is smaller, quicker, and will have more gas.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 11, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> More muscles - more oxygen needed to keep them moving - faster gasing out
> 
> Not that I think Mir will gas out or not, just saying that you got your biology wrong.
> 
> 2h 48min left and in 2 days K-1 Max



you can't judge someones cardio just from seeing if they're ripped or not. muscles store oxygen too, that is why skinny fat guys gas out quicker than fit 200 pounders.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jul 11, 2009)

I'll say it again - I'm not talking about Mir or any other fighter right now.
Just saying that if someone weights 200 pounds and is well toned and someone else is 200 pounds without much muscles, the first guy will need more oxygen. That *doesn't* mean he will gas out quicker, he can have better cardio, bigger lungs and tons of other factors.

Muscles does not store oxygen, they store ATP, but you still need suply of oxygen to burn it and get energy from it.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 11, 2009)

I don't like fake wrestling...and I still hope Lesnar wins. It's not that I don't like Mir either...I was cheering for him to beat Noguiera.

Either way, I can't wait to see GSP pick apart Alvez.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 11, 2009)

Wow Bisping got knocked the fuck out.


----------



## K-deps (Jul 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



OMG I THINK HENDO KILLED BISPING


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Jul 11, 2009)

Bisping was giving Kalib Starnes a run for his money, but he was looking tired in the end. Dan really shut him up..

Akiyama looked pretty good. Got tired by the third round; he should look better next fight.
I demand more judo and armlocks next time, though.


----------



## Yammy (Jul 11, 2009)

Lol britain

gooba unban me


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Jul 11, 2009)

Congrats to GSP, but I can't help but feel..underwhelmed with this fight.
GSP had some GNP and submission attempts, but I still felt disappointed.

Also, I respect Alves staying in for all 5 rounds.


----------



## K-deps (Jul 11, 2009)

??PR?ŞŞ?? said:


> Congrats to GSP, but I can't help but feel..underwhelmed with this fight.
> GSP had some GNP and submission attempts, but I still felt disappointed.



Yea I expected more from Thiago. But hey he's only 25 he'll probably be back


----------



## roujinziro (Jul 11, 2009)

GSP did still dominate the last 2 rounds with a pulled groin. With GSP's last 3 wins against Penn, Fitch, and now Alves, I think this moves him above Anderson Silva and Fedor for the top P4P spot.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Jul 12, 2009)

roujinziro said:


> Fedor for the top P4P spot.



I wouldn't say he's past Fedor quite yet. 2nd.

Also, respect for GSP still fighting with a pulled groin.


----------



## roujinziro (Jul 12, 2009)

Damn, Mir is looking all shades of f$%!ed up.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Jul 12, 2009)

roujinziro said:


> Damn, Mir is looking all shades of f$%!ed up.



Damn, it is pretty bad. Good thing it's over.


----------



## roujinziro (Jul 12, 2009)

Damnit Frank! Lesnar is the ultimate heel, pulling a Stone Cold Steve Austin and flipping off the crowd to boot.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Jul 12, 2009)

Yeah, he's good with the hype. It's all just for show of course.

Also,I suggest everyone going to Sherdog for some laughs.


----------



## K-deps (Jul 12, 2009)

I went to sherdog
i lol'd


----------



## Tiger (Jul 12, 2009)

Hahaha fuckin awesome.

"Coors Light, cuz Bud Light won't pay me nothin!"

Sorry to the "classy proponents" but this guy is going to be good for the Heavy class.

Henderson with a fantastic KO on someone who was playing outside of his means...and GSP dominated as usual.

Mir won't be getting a re-match any time soon. Who's next for GSP? Who's next for Lesnar?


----------



## roujinziro (Jul 12, 2009)

Lesnar should fight the Velasquez-Carwain winner. Shane also cuts down to 265 as is a wrestler, so that should be good. I think they said the Kampmann-Swick winner would be next for GSP, but they won't put up much of a fight. Hendo's flying elbow drop was vicious after Bispin was clearly already knocked out.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 12, 2009)

At least Hendo won.

Lol, look at how they said Lesnar beat Mir.

US Cyclone


----------



## K-deps (Jul 12, 2009)

Sherdog seems to be boycotting the UFC cause of Brocks domination


----------



## Yammy (Jul 12, 2009)

r.i.p. mma

brock killed it

:rays for fedor to save him::


----------



## roujinziro (Jul 12, 2009)

K-deps said:


> Sherdog seems to be boycotting the UFC cause of Brocks domination



How exactly are they boycotting? There's been tons of coverage, plus on their radio show roundtable just about everyone picked Brock to win.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 12, 2009)

Yammy said:


> r.i.p. mma
> 
> brock killed it
> 
> :rays for fedor to save him::



*Spoiler*: __ 








uh huh.

Neither Swick, nor Kampmann has a chance. And I expect Carwin to be the second challenger after someone who isn't already fighting in a few months.

[edit] I find Henderson's final strike to be more of a classless act than Lesnar's post-fight antics. He even admitted he knew Bisping was out.


----------



## K-deps (Jul 12, 2009)

roujinziro said:


> How exactly are they boycotting? There's been tons of coverage, plus on their radio show roundtable just about everyone picked Brock to win.



Go over to the Sherdog forums. SOOO much complaining it's classic


----------



## roujinziro (Jul 12, 2009)

Maybe they'll feed Cro Cop to Brock now that he's probably back with them. That would be entertaining up until the point Brock turns Cro Cop's face into mush.


----------



## roujinziro (Jul 12, 2009)

K-deps said:


> Go over to the Sherdog forums. SOOO much complaining it's classic



The forums over there are hillarious, all of those "mma purist" fanboys are all having brain aneurysms. I think they forgot that all 3 of the winners from the main advertised fights were essentially wrestlers. GSP basically has turned into a wrestler as well.


----------



## K-deps (Jul 12, 2009)

Brock looks like a Super Heavyweight. He's too damn big


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Jul 12, 2009)

Cro Cop is facing Dos Santos at UFC 103. I'm worried for a young prospect like Dos Santos going against Cro Cop this early.

I guess Carwin might be next  for Lesnar after he drops Cain. Or the Couture/Nogueira winner. I would rather see Carwin though, I think he's the closest to Brock's size.

I don't know what could be next for GSP. Swick and Kampmann wouldn't avoid being taken down. Those fights would not be exciting.
I heard Anderson vs GSP might not happen untill 2010.   I hope it's not that far.


Oh yeah, Fitch decisioned Paulo.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 12, 2009)

Brock is an asshole but dammit I love the SOB lol.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 12, 2009)

That was pretty good for my first UFC buy. I feel that I got my money's worth. Favorite moment of the night: Hendo knocking Bisping the fuck out. On the flip side, Beltcher's nutshot was hilariously bad.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jul 12, 2009)

After Nogueira defeats Randy, he's ready to break Brock in half.

Props to Hendo  Like I said, I like Bisping as a person, but the second droping bomb on his face was so calculated and intentional. Hendo you mean boy, you 

GSP won (unfortunately) as expected. Fight wasn't exciting at all though, I recognize him as a great fighter, just like Machida, but they are both really boring me to death.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jul 12, 2009)

Arishem said:


> That was pretty good for my first UFC buy. I feel that I got my money's worth. Favorite moment of the night: Hendo knocking Bisping the fuck out. On the flip side, Beltcher's nutshot was hilariously bad.



Sometimes it's good to live in UK - free transmition on official UFC site with good quality and no breaks in connection :ho

Beltcher's nutshot was pretty decent, but nothing will beat Jardin's in a fight with Rampage. It was stright down-to-up kick in a balls like you did when you were in primary school


----------



## Arishem (Jul 12, 2009)

Lesnar vs Mir went just like I expected it to. I would like to see him use some more traditional GNP, though. Brock could end fights really quickly if he would fully wind up his punches, but laying on Mir probably was the best way to neutralize his opponent's ground game. AM I HEAVY, BITCH?!  His nickname should be "The Troll."


----------



## Tiger (Jul 12, 2009)

lol @ GSP being boring. That's what happens when you completely fuckin dominate any challenger in every facet of their own strengths.

And Noguiera won't be beating Lesnar in this lifetime.


----------



## sharpie (Jul 12, 2009)

Nothing really too surprising came out of this event.  The GSP fight went exactly how I thought it would.  Brock dominating on top, too.  That Bisping knockout was crazy though.  The whole room stood up on that one lol

Good fights overall though.


----------



## En Too See (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh man that was a decent ppv. I am happy Henderson won, I am pretty sure he won't beat Silva though. The Lesnar-Mir fight was pretty slow, but hey that really was the only way that Lesnar could win. The post-interview was fucking cash. Lesnar is my fucking hero. He's like the top heel of UFC now for pretty much owning the entire arena and saying that he was gonna drink a coors light instead of a bud light even though Bud sponsored the show. (BTW Bud Light is for hicks) Then he said he was gonna be on top tonight with Sable. I don't see anybody beating Lesnar for a very long time.  Valesquez nor Shane Carwin will be able to touch Lesnar.  I'd much rather prefer Lesnar vs Kongo for the title.


----------



## Sengoku (Jul 12, 2009)

Carwin vs. Lesnar next?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jul 12, 2009)

Law said:


> lol @ GSP being boring. That's what happens when you completely fuckin dominate any challenger in every facet of their own strengths.
> 
> And Noguiera won't be beating Lesnar in this lifetime.



There's a difference between dominating and neutralizing. He does the second, and then proceedes fighting in a least comfrotable fashion for his opponent. It's effective, it shows he's well rounded, I give him that. But he's not entertaining.

I prefer boring fights like Silva vs Lates, where at least I could clearly see the dominating fighter can finish fight almost anytime he wants, but chooses not to (in this case to piss Dana off).

Nogueira can take tens of hardest punches while working on submiting you for 25 minutes. Lesner is not the hardest puncher out there (yeah, you heard me) and even though his ground game has improved, he will get submited by Minotauro eventually.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 12, 2009)

Man, I thought Hendo would win, but I didn't expect it to be by brutal, brutal death.  What a fucking KO.

Also,  @ the MMA elitest pricks shitting themselves over Brock murdering Mir and then cutting a classic heel promo along with throwing up the double birds. What's even funnier is that they're reacting exactly how Brock wants 'em to. That man's my fucking hero.


----------



## Sengoku (Jul 12, 2009)

"hell, I might just get on top of my wife"

Hahaha.


----------



## sharpie (Jul 12, 2009)

Sengoku said:


> "hell, I might just get on top of my wife"
> 
> Hahaha.



I laughed at that one too..


----------



## Tiger (Jul 12, 2009)

Kalash, whatever man - GSP beat Alvez in striking too. Took him down 11 out of 13 times, including three by catching a leg-kick.

GSP took all of about three hard strikes the entire fight, one of which was to his left quad.

That is domination, and to a fan of technical fighting - it was very entertaining.

Lesnar hits harder than Mir, and iirc someone named Mir knocked Noguiera into la-la land.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jul 12, 2009)

Standing Alves was above GSP and Frenchy knew it, that's why he was avading and going for a takedown after 1-2 fakes. I can't be bothered to watch this fight again and count all the strikes from standing, but I can assure you GSP got hit hard more than 3 times.

Technical - yes, entertaining - no. If I want to watch entertaining technical fight I watch two guys good with ground game. GSP vs Alves wasn't really that boring, it's just that I expected something more from both of them: more agression from Alves and something fancy from GSP (everytime I'm about to watch his fight I expect something great and then end up being disappointed, maybe that's why I'm complaining).

Well than you recall wrong, because Ngueira wasn't KO'd, the fight was stopped (too fast if may I add) by referee. Besides Nog was 5 days in a hospital 2 weeks before the fight and had injured knee. Still, even though he looked slower than usual, the punches didn't really affect him, one of them send him to the ground, but that's really nothing new for him.

And I'm not too sure about Lesnar striking harder. He might me stronger, but he's just started training striking. He couldn't finish Hearing, during his first fight with Mir his GnP wasn't really impressive. Now he opened him up really nice, so he could take his time and land some proper shots, but there is no way in hell Nog will let himself in such a position.


----------



## MueTai (Jul 12, 2009)

God damn did Bisbing ever get KTFO!  Best knockout of 2009 so far.

And I disagree with Kala, I felt that GSP was winning the standup, he even scored a knockdown at one point.  I don't think his takedowns were to avoid Alves' standup, they lead to his domination on the ground and they had to have affected Alves' mindset because everyone had jizzed all over his TD defense beforehand.


----------



## Captain Smoker (Jul 12, 2009)

I told you guys. Brock lesnar is fuckin unstoppable. He'd do the same thing to Fedor. WAR BROCK LESNAR.

As for Hendo, that along with Machida-Rashad were two of the best feeling KO;s ever. Like I just felt like cumming after they happened.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 12, 2009)

There's also Wanderlei rape-choking Jardine to death.


----------



## Yammy (Jul 12, 2009)

Captain Smoker said:


> I told you guys. Brock lesnar is fuckin unstoppable. *He'd do the same thing to Fedor.* WAR BROCK LESNAR.
> 
> As for Hendo, that along with Machida-Rashad were two of the best feeling KO;s ever. Like I just felt like cumming after they happened.



Yeah...no...

Fedor would snap his arm in half 50 secs into the match and tell him it was a good fight.



> The chants were never heard, but after UFC 100, UFC President Dana White said he wants Emelianenko in the UFC, that it's eventually going to happen, and that a fight with Brock Lesnar is imminent.




Spamdom

thank god


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2009)

White makes me laugh.  I love how he always tries to make the weigh-in about him.  He's always standing between the two fighters during all of the promotional stuff.  Fucking hilarious.  He has a huge ego.


----------



## En Too See (Jul 12, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]76VjKt4bimY[/YOUTUBE]

This was more awesome than the fight on so many levels.  Lesnar is so fucking awesome.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 12, 2009)

A healthy Nog and Randy Courture would tool the hell out of Mir. Lesnar still has challenges in the UFC so im not sure where all this juggernaut talk is coming from.

Winner of Carwin and Cain are going to fight Lesnar - the favorite is prob Carwin. It'll be an interesting match cuz they're both big, but ultimately I'd rather see Big Nog & Fedor fight Lesnar.

I thought the GSP fight was a good one. I don't see how it was so boring, it's not like they weren't active. Alves has some major heart though, I feel bad for the person who has to fight Thiago next.

I see Thiago Alves vs Fitch coming up soon in the WW division for the #1 contendership (after Kampman/Swick).


----------



## Early (Jul 12, 2009)

MAMA SAID KNOCK YOU OUT


----------



## DideeKawaii (Jul 12, 2009)

Fedor will Crush Lesnard. Sincerly.

GSP is the man. FTW


----------



## DideeKawaii (Jul 12, 2009)

roujinziro said:


> GSP did still dominate the last 2 rounds with a pulled groin. With GSP's last 3 wins against Penn, Fitch, and now Alves, I think this moves him above Anderson Silva and Fedor for the top P4P spot.



Come on, i'm french canadian and i know GSP would get crushed by Fedor.

Like it wouldnt be funny.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 12, 2009)

Here is how things should go

Lesnar should maul sapp then Fedor should destory lesnar

If that happens then all will be right in the world


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jul 12, 2009)

Why would Lesnar fight Sapp?


----------



## farcityrid (Jul 12, 2009)

WOW!  Lesnar is hilarious.  Just simply hilarious.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 12, 2009)

That nutkick...poor Akiyama...XD


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 13, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> Why would Lesnar fight Sapp?



Becuase I long to see sapp get his ass kicked by someone his own size


----------



## Havoc (Jul 13, 2009)

I could beat Brock.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jul 13, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Becuase I long to see sapp get his ass kicked by someone his own size



Sapp vs Lashley, 2 weeks ago?


----------



## SynthesisGuitar (Jul 13, 2009)

i stick wit rampage jackson and sugar evan !


----------



## Yammy (Jul 13, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> Sapp vs Lashley, 2 weeks ago?



mma newbs dont know about mma


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 13, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> Sapp vs Lashley, 2 weeks ago?



The average IQ of this thread has been getting lower and lower.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jul 13, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> The average IQ of this thread has been getting lower and lower.



Wut? 



Anyhow, I just watched K-1 Max, really really nice fights. Some unpredictable results, I recommend it to everyone. However, the stream I was watching didn't show Buakaw's fight for some reason, and only highlights from Kraus' fight


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 13, 2009)

A decent card, but I felt it was a little underwhelming for the "big" UFC 100 show.

Akiyama's win over Belcher, I feel, was the correct judging. I don't think he won all three rounds, but he won the fight. He lost round one, solidly won round two, and managed to get the best of round three with that last takedown. I think I had Belcher winning in my predictions though. 

Hendo's KO over Bisping was awesome. Just awesome. The one thing Bisping was right about was that Hendo wouldn't take him down--but that's only because he didn't try. The follow-up shot could be explained as a "don't stop fighting until the ref steps in" but Hendo admitted it was intentional. What can you do. 

GSP vs Alves was exactly what I was expecting, although I picked Alves for a crazy KO just because I could--I never actually expected him to win. Too bad GSP didn't finish him.

Then there was Brock smashing Mir. I think the fight went how everyone thought it would (well, most of us), so it wasn't surprising. Mir's face afterwards was though. Man he was swollen. I think a decent standup person would KO Brock, honestly. Hopefully it'll be the Cro Cop.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 13, 2009)

Brock cutting promos in UFC is the most awesomest thing i've seen all month.

Let that man be an asshole, at least he isn't a bore.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 13, 2009)

I noticed he no longer pronounces Mir's name as "Murr".


----------



## Tseka (Jul 13, 2009)

I was so fucking happy when Mir got his face smashed in.

The guy's so fucking overrated, he gets a win over a staph-infected Nogueira and his ego sky rockets out of the stratosphere.

Frank Mir's a fucking joke, his grappling has always been overrated..

The top 3 greatest grapplers in the HW division?

What a disgrace, I can give you a full list of heavy weights that are better grapplers than Mir:
1. Fedor Emelianenko
2. Antonio Nogueira
3. Fabricio Werdum
4. Gabriel Gonzaga

Seriously, what kind of fucking idiot goes for a flying knee against a big powerful wrestler?

Frank Mir sucks so fucking much, he fell for Lesnar's trap every time. 

Lesnar created a striking distance, whenever Frank tried to close it he was taken down.

How fucking stupid is Mir?

He sucks fucking donkey dick. 

I love the way the retard laughed when he got his ass kicked because of how embarassed he felt after acting like a dickhead and then getting owned.


Brock Lesnar made me a fan.


----------



## Tseka (Jul 13, 2009)

I'd also like to state that I was 4-0 in predictions at UFC 100, so when you want to place bets come to me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 13, 2009)

Wow, someone hates Mir. 

I don't remember who all I picked for this one, but I think I was 85% accurate. I know I picked Akiyama wrong.


----------



## Tseka (Jul 13, 2009)

Akiyama was a fucking beast, he tossed his grappling skills aside and decided to strike with the kickboxer.... and he won!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 13, 2009)

I was pulling for Akiyama, but with all the debut upsets I was figured it was bound to happen again.


----------



## Yammy (Jul 13, 2009)

Pick against the sex and you get raped like the rest


----------



## Tseka (Jul 13, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I was pulling for Akiyama, but with all the debut upsets I was figured it was bound to happen again.



Akiyama's in a whole different class.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 13, 2009)

That may be so, that may be so. He's also in a whole 'nother class of sexy fiends.

Goldie [paraphrased]: "He's certainly not an unattractive man, right Joe?"


----------



## Tseka (Jul 13, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That may be so, that may be so. He's also in a whole 'nother class of sexy fiends.
> 
> Goldie [paraphrased]: "He's certainly not an unattractive man, right Joe?"



Goldie has an Asian fetish, his wife is Korean.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 13, 2009)

Why would you know something like that?


----------



## Tseka (Jul 13, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Why would you know something like that?



Because he always over hypes Asian fighters and it's annoying as fuck.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 13, 2009)

Frank Mir is insanely overrated, and now Brock's win will be blown out of proportion. Mir is really no better than Arvloski & Tim Sylvia. Like Tseka said, I wouldn't even rate him top 5 in terms of ground fighting.


----------



## Tseka (Jul 13, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Frank Mir is insanely overrated, and now Brock's win will be blown out of proportion. Mir is really no better than Arvloski & Tim Sylvia. Like Tseka said, I wouldn't even rate him top 5 in terms of ground fighting.



He's going to be the #2 HW in the world if Barnett loses to Fedor. 

Kind of sad actually.


----------



## Yammy (Jul 13, 2009)

goldies wife is JAPANESE not korean


----------



## Tseka (Jul 13, 2009)

Yammy said:


> goldies wife is JAPANESE not korean



Sorry for my mistake.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 13, 2009)

I wonder if they'll have Mir fight Randy if he loses against Nog next.


----------



## Yammy (Jul 13, 2009)

mir vs gonzaga win or lose

Noguiera/randy winner vs carwin/velasquez winner


----------



## Tseka (Jul 13, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wonder if they'll have Mir fight Randy if he loses against Nog next.



To be honest, as much of a legend Nogueira is and how well-versed he is in his fighting approach he doesn't stand much of a chance against Couture.

I honestly don't understand how he's not the huge underdog. 

Randy Couture is the worst match up against Nogueira because of his Greko-Roman clinch control and his experience in the Octagon.

Nogueira usually loses rounds until he gets a submission or starts dominating later rounds, but Couture has huge advantages in this fight because it's only 3 rounds, it's in an Octagon and he's too careful and cautious to be submitted.


And even if Couture does lose, they'll match him against someone they don't see as important because they don't want to destroy an up and comer or ruin Frank Mir's image because they know Couture's going to leave the UFC as fast as his contract expires. 

The most likely scenario:
1. Couture defeats Nogueira
2. Couture is matched up against either winner/loser of Dos Santos/Filipovic fight
3. Nogueira gets his re-match with Frank Mir
4. Nogueira defeats Mir
5. Nogueira is matched up against loser of Valesquez/Carwin
6. Nogueira defeats loser of Valesquez/Carwin
7. Nogueira is granted a title shot in the weak HW division because of his 2 win streak.
8. Couture leaves the UFC with his legacy well-preserved and proceeds to facing Fedor in a huge mega-fight.


----------



## Tseka (Jul 13, 2009)

Yammy said:


> mir vs gonzaga win or lose
> 
> Noguiera/randy winner vs carwin/velasquez winner



1. Gonzaga will kill Mir
2. Carwin/Velasquez winner is getting title shot with Nogueira/Randy winner facing the Dos Santos/Filipovic loser.


----------



## Yammy (Jul 13, 2009)

affliction is dead in august they can sign the fedor / barnett winner to fight brock. Which is what dana said he planned on doing. hopefully they just suck it up and let fedor keep his image rights


----------



## Tseka (Jul 13, 2009)

Yammy said:


> affliction is dead in august they can sign the fedor / barnett winner to fight brock. Which is what dana said he planned on doing. hopefully they just suck it up and let fedor keep his image rights



How you heard Fedor's demands?

The guy's management team is crazy, they expect the Fertita brothers to recruit the whole Red Devil team.

And Dana's opinion is irrelevant, as much as he'd like to be perceived as the owner of the UFC, he's just a promoter who owns %10 of the Zuffa stocks. 

The Fertita brothers bought the UFC, Dana just nagged them to buy it because he was a broke hotel bellhop and his friends were successful businessman. 

Dana White is just a promoter, and a crappy one at that.


----------



## Yammy (Jul 13, 2009)

Tseka said:


> How you heard Fedor's demands?
> 
> The guy's management team is crazy, they expect the Fertita brothers to recruit the whole Red Devil team.
> 
> ...


fedor's demands have been toned down signifcantly. all he asks is that he keeps his image rights after his contract is up this is the main point of disagreement.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 13, 2009)

Tseka said:


> To be honest, as much of a legend Nogueira is and how well-versed he is in his fighting approach he doesn't stand much of a chance against Couture.
> 
> I honestly don't understand how he's not the huge underdog.
> 
> ...


That sounds about right; if Couture does fight Mirko I hope he gets killed.  Not because I dislike Randy, but because I love Mirko. I think Nog/Mirko II is going to be in the works as soon as it's plausible, too. At least I'd like to see it.

As for Fedor vs Couture, I'm not holding my breath.


Yammy said:


> affliction is dead in august they can sign the fedor / barnett winner to fight brock. Which is what dana said he planned on doing. hopefully they just suck it up and let fedor keep his image rights


 I'm also not holding my breath on Fedor ever being in the UFC. Barnett, maybe, but I don't think he'll be as successful as people want to think he would be.


----------



## Yammy (Jul 13, 2009)

fedor will get in...eventually..maybe..idk


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 13, 2009)

Winner of Nog/Randy would fight winner of Junior/Crocop most likely.


----------



## Tseka (Jul 13, 2009)

I highly doubt it.

I just want Fedor to retire, as amazing he is it's statistically improbable for him to go undefeated any longer.

It's just basic mathematics, you can be far superior than all of your opponents but the more opponents you face the bigger the likelihood of you getting eventually caught increases. 

It's too sad, I don't want this to happen to Fedor like it did with Filipovic, Nogueira and Couture.


----------



## Yammy (Jul 13, 2009)

actually no. the number of  previous wins has no impact on the probability of any future fight...basic mathematics


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 13, 2009)

On the plus side, when he does lose--if he loses--people can chalk it up to him being out of his prime and therefore a "Prime" Fedor would've won. It won't tarnish his legacy much if any, and Sherdog will continue to explode in 1,000,000 posts every time he fghts.


----------



## Tseka (Jul 13, 2009)

Yammy said:


> actually no. the number of  previous wins has no impact on the probability of any future fight...basic mathematics



The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Nighttime had a chapter about that, and they disagree with you.


----------



## Yammy (Jul 13, 2009)

Tseka said:


> The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Nighttime had a chapter about that, and they disagree with you.



I have no idea what that is but they are wrong or you misunderstood.

Vote for SasuSaku


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 13, 2009)

Tseka said:


> I highly doubt it.



Based on what reasoning? Also what makes you think Randy Courture is passed his "prime"?


----------



## Tseka (Jul 13, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Based on what reasoning? Also what makes you think Randy Courture is passed his "prime"?



Did I mention that Couture is passed his prime? 

I'm sorry if I did.

And the reason I doubt the Nogueira/Couture vs Filipovic/Dos Santos fight is because Joe Silva tends to be less strict on giving fighters title shots.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 13, 2009)

Maybe he met Joe Silva at the airport. Or he's related, even. Or he trains with him on the weekends after he's done sparring with Alexsander.


----------



## Tseka (Jul 13, 2009)

Yammy said:


> I have no idea what that is but they are wrong or you misunderstood.
> 
> Vote for SasuSaku



Ok, I see where you're coming from but that's something I'm not intended on arguing about.

What I simply mean is that if Fedor has 3 more fights, he's more likely to lose than if he has 1 more fight... I'm not taking his 32 previous fights into account.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 13, 2009)

Tseka said:


> And the reason I doubt the Nogueira/Couture vs Filipovic/Dos Santos fight is because Joe Silva tends to be less strict on giving fighters title shots.



I'm not sure what correlation you're making still.


----------



## Tseka (Jul 13, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> I'm not sure what correlation you're making still.



He'd either give the winner of Dos Santos/Filipovic a title shot or the winner of Couture/Nogueira, I doubt he'll match them up against each other again in such a weak division.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 13, 2009)

He's 3 times likelier to lose a fight if he fights three times as opposed to only once.


----------



## Yammy (Jul 13, 2009)

Tseka said:


> Ok, I see where you're coming from but that's something I'm not intended on arguing about.
> 
> What I simply mean is that if Fedor has 3 more fights, he's more likely to lose than if he has 1 more fight... I'm not taking his 32 previous fights into account.






> I just want Fedor to retire, as amazing he is it's *statistically improbable* for him to go undefeated *any longer.*
> 
> It's just basic mathematics, you can be far superior than all of your opponents but the more opponents you face the bigger the likelihood of you getting eventually caught increases.



yes...you were...



> What I simply mean is that if Fedor has 3 more fights, he's more likely to lose than if he has 1 more fight...



This is true however as we have no finite amount of fights fedor will fight in the future each fight is judged on the basis of an independent event.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 13, 2009)

Tseka said:


> He'd either give the winner of Dos Santos/Filipovic a title shot or the winner of Couture/Nogueira, I doubt he'll match them up against each other again in such a weak division.



Carwin vs Cain takes place in late October.

Nog vs Randy is in late august and Dos Antos/Filip is in mid September.

So Dosantos/Crocop & Randy/Nog are now in the same time frame, and both parties would have credible wins after their respective matches.

Carwin/Cain vs Lesnar would most likely happen in January or February. So that is 5-6 months from the Randy/Nog match. Then you would have to wait 4 more months for the actual title fight. Which would be a 10 month lay off.

I don't see that happening  and the HW division would practically be frozen. If they're willing to have two undefeated up and comers defeat each other (thus eliminating a potential title contender for Lesnar) in Carwin and Cain then I don't doubt for a second that Junior/Crocop will fight Nog/Randy.

Think about it. If Junior wins, he's now a dangerous up and comer. He will have the opportunity to seal the deal and make himself a threat. 

If Crocop wins, he gets enough momentum to fight a bigger name. Crocop vs Randy or Crocop vs Nog II would be huge main events.


Plus while this is happening, they can raise Frank Mir back up to give Lesnar a rubber match incase Lesnar defends his belt twice.


----------



## Tseka (Jul 13, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Carwin vs Cain takes place in late October.
> 
> Nog vs Randy is in late august and Dos Antos/Filip is in mid September.
> 
> ...


Frank Mir will need 2 wins to gain momentum, and I only see the rubber match taking place if Lesnar doesn't have a successful title defense. 


I enjoy conversing with you, I can see that you're probably more knowledgeable about the sport than I am.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## Tseka (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Jul 13, 2009)

I know these videos are of K-1, but they have MMA fighters in it, so I'd thought I would post.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwjZe-7yO78[/YOUTUBE]

2009 hasn't been good to Yamamoto. I wonder what's next for him? Will he stay with FEG or will he actually go to WEC maybe?


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RnZZlTifEHc[/YOUTUBE]

Ugh, Kawajiri didn't look so great. It was against Masato, but Kawajiri could have made it a lot more competitive. He threw just the same overhand right, and 1-2 combination. He should have thrown some more kicks in as well. And not go for a takedown. I liked his delayed fall though.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 13, 2009)

I can watch this ko 100 times and not get bored.


----------



## Tseka (Jul 13, 2009)

Haha I love Henderson.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 13, 2009)

Tseka said:


> Frank Mir will need 2 wins to gain momentum, and I only see the rubber match taking place if Lesnar doesn't have a successful title defense.
> 
> 
> I enjoy conversing with you, I can see that you're probably more knowledgeable about the sport than I am.



I think they'll pair Mir up against Heath Herring on his first fight back. After that they could just give him the loser of Crocop/Junior, Cain/Carwin or Nog/Courture


----------



## Gooba (Jul 13, 2009)

> He's going to be the #2 HW in the world if Barnett loses to Fedor.


I agree people will do that, but it is still part of the "lose to Fedor and lose ranking" phenomenon that I don't understand.  If he is #1 and you are #2, why does losing to the #1 drop you?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 13, 2009)

Depends on how badly you lose. Andrei and Tim didn't exactly have modest losses.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 13, 2009)

I hope Fedor and Barnett have a war.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 13, 2009)

Hendo vs GSP, who wins?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 14, 2009)

I can't recall GSP fighting at 185 or Hendo fighting at 170 so you can't really tell how they would fight.

I would prob put my money on GSP though.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 14, 2009)

They haven't, that's irrelevant, don't bring it up again.

Why do you say GSP?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 14, 2009)

How exactly is that irrelevant? There is no medium, you didn't even claim what weight class they would fight at.

GSP is a smarter fighter and is more well rounded. Would prob beat Dan Hendo on the ground and on his feet.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 14, 2009)

A few years ago, I would've said Hendo all the way--better wrestling, powerful hands, chin of steel. Now, though, with GSP's much improved wrestling and ground game (it was always really good) and his striking, he should have the tools to decision the decision master.

Hendo still has the chance to KO GSP though, so I wouldn't count him out. 

I had a guy ask me yesterday why GSP didn't move up to fight Brock--totally serious--and I was kind of taken aback for a moment. I told the guy he should go back to Japan where the competition is easier.


----------



## Tehmk (Jul 14, 2009)

I do not feel sorry for Bisping at all, totally deserved it, looked un-impressive in that fight. >.>


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 14, 2009)

Your avatar is one big mind-fuck.

Bisping has never looked too impressive, but it's not his fault this time, he was fighting Hendo. It's hard to look good against Hendo.


----------



## Tehmk (Jul 14, 2009)

True, I just expected more. Still Henderson is a hard SOB, he's fought pretty famous and experienced fighters.


----------



## ostrich (Jul 14, 2009)

Havoc said:


> I can watch this ko 100 times and not get bored.



Haha,brilliant.Amazing what a knock out does to you,he looks like a caricature


----------



## Havoc (Jul 14, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> How exactly is that irrelevant? There is no medium, you didn't even claim what weight class they would fight at.
> 
> GSP is a smarter fighter and is more well rounded. Would prob beat Dan Hendo on the ground and on his feet.


This is how you answer.  



CrazyMoronX said:


> A few years ago, I would've said Hendo all the way--better wrestling, powerful hands, chin of steel. Now, though, with GSP's much improved wrestling and ground game (it was always really good) and his striking, he should have the tools to decision the decision master.
> 
> Hendo still has the chance to KO GSP though, so I wouldn't count him out.
> 
> I had a guy ask me yesterday why GSP didn't move up to fight Brock--totally serious--and I was kind of taken aback for a moment. I told the guy he should go back to Japan where the competition is easier.


----------



## Tehmk (Jul 14, 2009)

Did Bispings corner yell to him to circle left?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 14, 2009)

They were yelling at him not to circle left because he was circling right into Hedno's big right hand.

I guess he doesn't listen very well.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 14, 2009)

Havoc said:


> This is how you answer.



I did answer. Though next time you should specify which weight class. That's like me asking who'd win in a fight between Matt Serra & Urijah Faber. It's a vague question because there needs to be some detail of what weight class they are fighting at.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 14, 2009)

Matt Serra via half-bicep to the back of the head.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm really confused by the circling left.  I mean, he is a professional fighter with a 17-2 record, how could he think that was a good idea?  I'd expect someone with a 1-0 amateur record to be smarter than that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 14, 2009)

Maybe he was being cocky, like "c'mon big boy, hit me with your best shot!" (but with a lot more British flair).


----------



## Havoc (Jul 14, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> I did answer. Though next time you should specify which weight class. That's like me asking who'd win in a fight between Matt Serra & Urijah Faber. It's a vague question because there needs to be some detail of what weight class they are fighting at.



Faber would obviously move up in weight class.

He has always wanted to be a welter weight.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 14, 2009)

Havoc said:


> Faber would obviously move up in weight class.
> 
> He has always wanted to be a welter weight.



Well my point is you should at least specify the weight class or at least P4P. The answer isn't that obvious since Faber wanting to be a welter weight is hardly common knowledge, if any thing the common answer would be LW considering both have fought there before.



Gooba said:


> I'm really confused by the circling left.  I mean, he is a professional fighter with a 17-2 record, how could he think that was a good idea?  I'd expect someone with a 1-0 amateur record to be smarter than that.


Michael Bisping always circles to his left. Always.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jul 14, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They were yelling at him not to circle left because he was circling right into Hedno's big right hand.
> 
> I guess he doesn't listen very well.



He was fighting in US. He thought it's illegal to circle left there


----------



## Havoc (Jul 14, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Well my point is you should at least specify the weight class or at least P4P. The answer isn't that obvious since Faber wanting to be a welter weight is hardly common knowledge, if any thing the common answer would be LW considering both have fought there before.



I wasn't serious, your example was flawed.

It's ok.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 14, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> He was fighting in US. He thought it's illegal to circle left there



He was too scared to think.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2009)

Maybe the show was Bisping's undoing. 

After hours and hours of hearing Hendo say, in a monotone, generally uninterested voice "circle, circle, circle", he became programmed by Hendo to circle whenever he heard it. So, Hendo, being a master strategizer, was whispering "circle" during the during the fight and at the right time. Which explains how he timed the right so well.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 15, 2009)

Havoc said:


> I wasn't serious, your example was flawed.
> 
> It's ok.



You were serious, your reply is flawed.

Thanks.


----------



## Raikiri (Jul 15, 2009)

i didnt know there was an mma thread here! i'm a pretty casual fan, i just follow TUF and UFC, nothing much else. currently rooting for the funny guys like amir sadollah and tom lawlor!!!! anyone see the choke lawlor put on dolloway at ufc 100? too quick!! lawlor's post fight interview with rogan was pretty funny, too.

i seriously thought bisping was dead after that hendo KO, lol. well not seriously, but when he wasn't getting up for a while, i started wondering. that was just a monstrous punch there. not a fan of bisping, but i freaked out for a moment there, dont wanna see a dude die on national tv lol, especially would be bad for mma's image.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2009)

I haven't seen any of the prelim fights, but I want to. Where did you see it? 

Tom Lawlor's "Just Bleed" at the weigh-ins was priceless though. As for Amir Sand Dollar, I don't know. I'm not really sold on the guy being funny or a fighter capable of competing in the UFC. He has been gone for so long though it's hard to really judge him as either.


----------



## Raikiri (Jul 15, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I haven't seen any of the prelim fights, but I want to. Where did you see it?
> 
> Tom Lawlor's "Just Bleed" at the weigh-ins was priceless though. As for Amir Sand Dollar, I don't know. I'm not really sold on the guy being funny or a fighter capable of competing in the UFC. He has been gone for so long though it's hard to really judge him as either.



DL'd the prel1m fights from.... uh.....  got them from isohunt t0rrent site.

i think amir's funny, but yea, i dunno how far he can go in ufc. i liked his striking, but i hope he's been working on take down defense, because although he seemed pretty good from his guard position, he's not gonna get free subs against someone who knows how to defend them (e.g. anyone not named CB dolloway).

lawlor did the just bleed pose during his fight intro (not the walk in) and after he won, too. fucking hilarious.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2009)

I'll have to try and find them. I want to see Jones, Coleman, Lawlor--basically all of them.

Amir looked great on the show, I'll give him that. I am interested to see how much he has been improving, but heaven knows if he'll ever fight again. He had his comedic moments, too, but nothing warranting an NBC sitcom deal. Then again, I don't watch UFC for the lols unless Mac Danzig is fighting--I love watching him lose.


----------



## Raikiri (Jul 15, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'll have to try and find them. I want to see Jones, Coleman, Lawlor--basically all of them.


havent watched the coleman-bonnar fight yet. saw the jones fight, it was all right, first time i'd seen jones in action. he has wacky but pretty effective standup, i can see why he's popular. his choke finish was weird looking too, i had never seen that before.



> Amir looked great on the show, I'll give him that. I am interested to see how much he has been improving, but heaven knows if he'll ever fight again. He had his comedic moments, too, but nothing warranting an NBC sitcom deal. Then again, I don't watch UFC for the lols unless Mac Danzig is fighting--I love watching him lose.


i dont watch ufc for the lols either, but it makes it much easier for me to root for a guy if he's a funny dude.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2009)

I have only seen one other fight from Jones and it was pretty good. I also just want to see old man Coleman actually win in the UFC again.

Who are your favorite fighters? Forrest, Rampage, Amir, Lawlor, and the king of comedy, Mirko Cro Cop?


----------



## Raikiri (Jul 15, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I have only seen one other fight from Jones and it was pretty good. I also just want to see old man Coleman actually win in the UFC again.


didnt watch coleman during his heyday, so i dont have any attachment to him. 



> Who are your favorite fighters? Forrest, Rampage, Amir, Lawlor, and the king of comedy, Mirko Cro Cop?


amir, lawlor are my favorite TUF guys. rampage is a hoot, and he's pretty fun to watch in the ring too, although i do miss slampage. forrest is funny dude, but his fights are ehh, all right i guess. crocop, i dunno, those highlight KO's of old are freaking awesome, but..... not sure if he's evolved enough to keep up.

also a fan of machida, especially now that he's finishing fights.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2009)

Well, Machida does drink his urine. 

I have been watching him ever since the old "Who's Ryoto Machida" days on Sherdog. I thought Sokoudju was going to beat him, I'll admit, but ever since then I've been a fan.


----------



## Raikiri (Jul 15, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well, Machida does drink his urine.
> 
> I have been watching him ever since the old "Who's Ryoto Machida" days on Sherdog. I thought Sokoudju was going to beat him, I'll admit, but ever since then I've been a fan.


i like some fighters, but overall, i'm more of a fan of good fights than fighters, i guess. doesnt have to be KO finishes either, i like it when fights showcase something impressive. like, i suppose i wanted alves to beat gsp just cuz he was underdog, but i was really impressed by how gsp just dismantled alves. it wasnt a knockout finish or anything, but still, the way gsp controlled the fight was so impressive.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2009)

I think I was more impressed at Alves getting up every time moreso than I was with GSP's performance.

I was, however, impressed to find out he went 2 rounds with his pulled abductor or whatever it is and still managed to dominate Alves. I don't think that there's realistically anything left for him at WW.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 15, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> You were serious, your reply is flawed.
> 
> Thanks.



I wasn't serious about Faber wanting to be a Welterweight...


----------



## Raikiri (Jul 15, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think I was more impressed at Alves getting up every time moreso than I was with GSP's performance.
> 
> I was, however, impressed to find out he went 2 rounds with his pulled abductor or whatever it is and still managed to dominate Alves. I don't think that there's realistically anything left for him at WW.



well, i heard that alves was supposed to have awesome takedown defense, so if gsp was able to dump him like that, that impressed me. gsp's ground and pound wasn't that much, granted, but it's still damage. 

well, there's still AMIR SADOLLAH at WW. jk. i dunno who gsp fights next.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 15, 2009)

Is that Jason Miller in your sig?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2009)

Yeah, he was able to stuff Koscheck's takedowns, but Hughes was able to take him down as well. Hughes has good takedowns, but they aren't what they used to be. Still, Alves has good defense. 

I'd like to see a rematch some time in the future with Alves and Fitch, and then just have him move on. Unless he's content with crushing the rest of the division--that's fine, too.


----------



## Raikiri (Jul 15, 2009)

Havoc said:


> Is that Jason Miller in your sig?



if u mean my sig, it's tom lawlor's entrance to ufc 100. click on it to exeprience TOTAL AWESOMENESS


----------



## Havoc (Jul 15, 2009)

I mean the guy on the leash.


----------



## Raikiri (Jul 15, 2009)

Havoc said:


> I mean the guy on the leash.



oh thats seth petruzelli, one of lawlor's teammates at their gym. he's the guy that knocked out kimbo on CBS, lol. he was also once in the UFC for a little while, i think he was even on TUF once.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 15, 2009)

He does look like Jason Miller, which is interesting because Mayhem's last entrance was pretty damn epic as well.

[YOUTUBE]3dNs4aKbG30[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey guys.

What are your views on cutting weight vs fighting at your natural weight?

I have only fought at my natural weight so I would like to know the pros and cons of each. as well as just your opinions


----------



## Gooba (Jul 15, 2009)

Pros: You are stronger
Cons: You gas faster

Depending on how much you cut the more amplified the result.  I think if I ever fought professionally I'd try to cut about 5 pounds just because I'd like to have more gas than raw strength, but that is just me.  Clearly cutting a lot works well for some people like Anderson Silva, Alves (losing to GSP doesn't count), Forrest, and Brock.  Maybe try it out in training and see what you think.  I dunno, I'm no pro.


----------



## kakashi5 (Jul 15, 2009)

cutting properly wont make you gas faster. cutting the wrong way will fuck you up


----------



## Havoc (Jul 16, 2009)

Gooba said:


> He does look like Jason Miller, which is interesting because Mayhem's last entrance was pretty damn epic as well.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]3dNs4aKbG30[/YOUTUBE]





that was great


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jul 16, 2009)

kakashi5 said:


> cutting properly wont make you gas faster. cutting the wrong way will fuck you up



Exactly. Gooba you're talking bullshit again, if you're not sure, don't say it like it's a fact.

As for me - right now (and for 1-2 years at least) I won't be cutting weight, because my metabolism is crazy, I'm at the same weight all the time and there's no way I can lose more than 2 pounds if I really try (and that still would require burning my body's proteins as I have no fat). So no cutting weight for me.

But if you sweat quite a lot, I'm sure you can lose few pounds before fight (how Alves goes from 200 to 172 is beyond me). That's what my friend always does (he's sweating alot, so that indicates that he has some spare water in his body he can lose without messing his body up). Last time he had a judo fight he lost 6 pounds in a matter of few hours. So it all depends on your body. I recommend watching your weight everyday, for few weeks - if it changes from time to time I would say it's safe to lose few kgs.

@Raikiri - I can see you made yourself at home


----------



## Raikiri (Jul 16, 2009)

Gooba said:


> He does look like Jason Miller, which is interesting because Mayhem's last entrance was pretty damn epic as well.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]3dNs4aKbG30[/YOUTUBE]



thats' pretty awesome lol. also, i didnt know chonan was tite with miller. 

i think my favorite MMA intros of all time are akihiro gono's though.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 16, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> What are your views on cutting weight vs fighting at your natural weight?
> 
> I have only fought at my natural weight so I would like to know the pros and cons of each. as well as just your opinions



Natural Weight:

Pros: Don't have to do anything, feeling natural

Cons: You'll be undersized and out matched in strength most likely

Cutting weight:

Pros: Won't be undersized, won't be out matched in strength (relatively speaking)

Cons: Takes a lot of discipline, more strict diet, depending on how big the cut is it could be grueling, if you don't do it properly you'll be considerably weaker and have worst stamina.



Cutting weight is something everyone has to do in a pro combat sport. If you've had enough amateur fights, I'd recommend experimenting with a cut next time around.


----------



## Vault (Jul 16, 2009)

Finally got to watch UFC 100 

And yes GSP is the man, i knew he wasnt gonna lose and the Lesnar fight well same as last fight with only different Lesnar didnt make a silly mistake.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 16, 2009)

Anyone notice that Jimbei from One Piece kinda looks like Nick Diaz?


----------



## Gooba (Jul 16, 2009)

> Exactly. Gooba you're talking bullshit again, if you're not sure, don't say it like it's a fact.


Clearly I was stating it as a fact seeing as I ended it with 





> Maybe try it out in training and see what you think. I dunno, I'm no pro.


I'm just going off what I've heard from the pros when they talk about it, and my sensei who used to cut weight for bare knuckle kickboxing in Okinawa back in the 80s.  According to them it takes effort to cut, and even if you do it right your tank is smaller than if you went easier.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 16, 2009)

Cons: You're fighting people that are 10-20 pounds heavier than you come fight day, possibly stronger, maybe even fatter.

Pros: You don't have to cut.

With everyone cutting now the pro of being stronger is null.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 16, 2009)

I typically bounce around fom 190 - 200 pounds which puts me square in the middle of light heavy weight

But I lose weight extremely easily ( I just cant keep it off... but not like that matters does it )

I could quite easily get down to Middleweight and if I REALLY REALLY squeaked it possibly pull off 170 for the day of weigh-ins of Welterweight


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 16, 2009)

I don't think I'd be comfortable cutting 20+ pounds to fight at WW if I was 190-200 pounds (I'm 174 right now though--just sayin'). I'd go with Middleweight were I you.

Just cutting 4 pounds to be a WW seems like a hard task to me, but I'm not cut out for dehydration.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jul 16, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> I typically bounce around fom 190 - 200 pounds which puts me square in the middle of light heavy weight
> 
> But I lose weight extremely easily ( I just cant keep it off... but not like that matters does it )
> 
> I could quite easily get down to Middleweight and if I REALLY REALLY squeaked it possibly pull off 170 for the day of weigh-ins of Welterweight



I saw your pics yesterday and yeah, you're not a skinny type, so going down to 185 shouldn't be a problem at all for you.

About 170... I'd try and experimenting with it first time not before fight, just try to cut to 170 and go for a sparing session and see how you feel. If you feel slow and tired forget about. Well, you know your body better, you'll know what to think about what you feel.

But 185 is almost a must for you, if you want to compete on higher level than interclub sparings.


----------



## kakashi5 (Jul 16, 2009)

remember when pros say they cut 20lbs, it's not 20 lbs of water. it's a combination of restricted diet leading to fat loss, carb reduction to deplete muscle gycogen stores AND losing water


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 16, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't think I'd be comfortable cutting 20+ pounds to fight at WW if I was 190-200 pounds (I'm 174 right now though--just sayin'). I'd go with Middleweight were I you.
> 
> Just cutting 4 pounds to be a WW seems like a hard task to me, but I'm not cut out for dehydration.



4 pounds is nothing at 174.. If you take a shit you're already down a pound.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 16, 2009)

Sometimes 2 pounds. 

I may have been exaggerating a bit. It's strange to think that people my size fight at lightweight. I always imagined lightweights as being a lot smaller than me.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jul 20, 2009)

Just watched Dream 10. Nice event, but I expected more from Dream, as most of their previous events were amazing. Few surprises, too.

Or maybe it's only me complaining, because out of 8 bets I guessed only 2 correctly?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 20, 2009)

Dream 10, eh? I'm going to have to go check the results right now!


----------



## Gooba (Jul 20, 2009)

Aww, Manhoef.  If he ever gets a ground game he is going to destroy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeah, can't say I was too surprised with that result but I had Manhoef winning that just based on Filho's last performance. I'll need to watch the fight before assuming he's "back".


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 20, 2009)

Dream 10 was good. There wasn't really a bad fight on the card. 

Marius Zaromskis is the man.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 20, 2009)

I cut 40 in two months.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 20, 2009)

Pfft, I did that in one.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 20, 2009)

Lots of 1st round victories


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 20, 2009)

I forgot about Dream 10. 

Did HDNet show it already or did you guys d/l it?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 21, 2009)

The answer would be both. HDNet showed it live btw.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 21, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Pfft, I did that in one.



But I bet you were over 200 when you did. I was under.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 21, 2009)

I watched a few of the Dream 10 fights last night. Aoki's fight was interesting; I don't think I've ever seen Aoki on the feet that long. A pretty good strategy and all, but it didn't make the most exciting fight in the universe.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 22, 2009)

Link removed
I'm speechless.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 22, 2009)

Tested positive for what? I'd assume steroids, but it doesn't say. 

Shitty.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 22, 2009)

FUCK!KK!!K!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 22, 2009)

One of the biggest fights this year and it's trashed. 

So, Vitor Belfort is fairly likely for the replacement. Seems kinda lame to me. I'd rather see Fedor fight Arlovski again, just for the hell of it. At least it's a heavyweight. I'd sink as low as Brett Rogers over another middleweight. I mean, gimme a break.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 22, 2009)

I wish he could fight Overeem if it wasn't for his hand injury.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 22, 2009)

I'd like to see Fedor smash Overeem. I was kind of hoping Rogers would do it, but we all know how that went. I just don't like the guy for some reason.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 22, 2009)

Didn't Rogers say he wasn't ready? And supposedly, I heard they even offered the fight to Bobby Lashley and he turned it down too since he hasn't trained since the Sapp fight.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 22, 2009)

Rogers and Lashley are running scared. As they should be.

I would think that if you're given the opportunity to fight the greatest fighter of all time you don't fucking turn it down. Period. I don't care what their excuses are. They scared. The only legitimate excuse is that they are afraid for their lives.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 22, 2009)

I don't see the downside of fighting Fedor.  Either you lose to an unbeatable monster and it shouldn't count against you, or you become a legend.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Jul 22, 2009)

Affliction scrambles after Barnett flunks test



> While denying using steroids, Barnett said he was not in the dark as to why he tested positive. ?I have a pretty good idea,? he said. ?I?m not really going to talk about it now.?



I also heard that Barnett picked the day he was going to be tested, so he wouldn't have caught while cycling. Still, I don't think he's going to get cleared in time for he fight.

I hope Affliction gets Rogers to fight Fedor. That would be fun.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 22, 2009)

I hear they are getting Vitor Belfort.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jul 22, 2009)

> Affliction vice president Tom Atencio confirmed in an interview with MMAWeekly.com on Wednesday morning that Josh Barnett has been pulled from his main event match-up against Fedor Emelianenko due to an alleged positive test result for a banned substance from the California State Athletic Commission.
> 
> At this time, he would not speculate who the replacement fighter to face Emelianenko would be, but said that the promotion is working on it and hopes to announce something soon.
> 
> ...



Barnett out confirmed, we'll see Belfort against Fedor most likely.

What a fucking shame.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Jul 22, 2009)

Fabricio Werdum, Brett Rogers ruled out of "Affliction: Trilogy" bout with Fedor Emelianenko

Yep, Vitor it is. This is going to screw up his momentum in Middleweight. 
Good luck to him...

Who's going to fight Jorge now?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 22, 2009)

They'll probably scrap Horedecki's fight and have him fight Jorge. 

Whoever Horedecki was going to fight will fight the last-minute replacement, Minowaman.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Jul 22, 2009)

Monson Possible Replacement for Barnett Versus Fedor Emelianenko

At this point, I'd say this match-up would be the best. Vitor can stay in a Middleweight fight, and Fedor can fight a Heavyweight.
Sad to say that Monson's 8 fight winning streak will soon be coming to an end. I'm sure Affliction will be willing to give good money, though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 22, 2009)

I actually think Monson is a worse pick. At least Belfort would've put up a fight with a puncher's chance. Monson will just get crushed.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Jul 22, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I actually think Monson is a worse pick. At least Belfort would've put up a fight with a puncher's chance. Monson will just get crushed.



I'd rather see Vitor continue in Middleweight, and possibly win to keep on a winning streak. Yeah, he's got good handspeed and power, and he could knock Fedor out. But would it be likely? He would most likely get beat and then he got a loss and missed a good middleweight fight. Get a big paycheck though.

Monson at least has a semi-competent ground game and wrestling. I'd like to see him try an work a top game of Fedor. most of the wrestler types Fedor has faced didn't have good submissions.
Most likely he'll still lose, of course.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jul 22, 2009)

Vitor Belfort taking this fight and losing will not hurt his career at MW since he is moving up two weight classes to fight Fedor Emelianenko. This could help Vitor's career if he looks decent against Fedor.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 22, 2009)

This is lose lose lose for Fedor.  Either he knocks him out in 5 seconds and wastes one of the two fights he'll do this year, or he beats him a bit later and loses face for not beating a MW in 5 seconds, or he loses and his reputation is destroyed for losing to a MW.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jul 23, 2009)

Gooba said:


> This is lose lose lose for Fedor.  Either *(1)he knocks him out in 5 seconds and wastes one of the two fights he'll do this year*, or *(2)he beats him a bit later and loses face for not beating a MW in 5 seconds*, or he loses and his reputation is destroyed for losing to a MW.



(1) It's not really a lose for Fedor. It's a lose for us  But I will enjoy Fedor fighting anyone (Aoki vs Fedor, anyone? )

(2) It's also not a lose for him. It would be an ammo for White and Fedor's haters, to use their "logic" to "prove" that he's not that great.

Btw, Dana White was almost mocking Fedor again, saying that he *might* be the best HW in the world, but he definitelly is *NOT* the best P4P fighter in the world.


----------



## Ippy (Jul 23, 2009)

Dammit, Barnett!

Monson is the only one even _close_ to be worthy enough to take on Fedor besides him, IMO.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 23, 2009)

Dana should have Brock go over if he thinks his champion is good enough, or Randy/Nog since they haven't fought for a while.  I mean it would sure make negotiations a whole lot easier of Fedor didn't have the whole "26 win streak champion greatest MMA practitioner of all time" thing going for him.

Wait, fuck that, we all know who it should be.

*Spoiler*: __ 







Check out this quote:

"If Tom was smart, he'd have me fighting Fedor instead of whoever he's hiring on a one week notice.  My phone works if he wants a real fight with someone who sell a fight in four days, somebody who will beat that bald-headed commie too.  He ain't seen anything I have to offer. He built his whole reputation (as a) waffle house chef. They've been serving him up ham and eggs with a side of canned tomatoes. I'll bring it. And if he can bring it, you'll have the best fight you've ever seen on the planet."


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 23, 2009)

Gray Wolf said:


> Vitor Belfort taking this fight and losing will not hurt his career at MW since he is moving up two weight classes to fight Fedor Emelianenko. This could help Vitor's career if he looks decent against Fedor.


 True, but it's not doing anything for Fedor. 


Gooba said:


> This is lose lose lose for Fedor. Either he knocks him out in 5 seconds and wastes one of the two fights he'll do this year, or he beats him a bit later and loses face for not beating a MW in 5 seconds, or he loses and his reputation is destroyed for losing to a MW.


 I agree that it's lose/lose for Fedor. It's not his fault that Barnett was barred, but it does hinder his legacy just a little until he gets some more high-profile HW fights under his belt. It's not a huge loss, but it's still not good for him.


Kalashnikov said:


> (1) It's not really a lose for Fedor. It's a lose for us  But I will enjoy Fedor fighting anyone (Aoki vs Fedor, anyone? )
> 
> (2) It's also not a lose for him. It would be an ammo for White and Fedor's haters, to use their "logic" to "prove" that he's not that great.
> 
> Btw, Dana White was almost mocking Fedor again, saying that he *might* be the best HW in the world, but he definitelly is *NOT* the best P4P fighter in the world.


Aoki vs Fedor. Ah, how could we ever forget? 



Gooba said:


> Dana should have Brock go over if he thinks his champion is good enough, or Randy/Nog since they haven't fought for a while. I mean it would sure make negotiations a whole lot easier of Fedor didn't have the whole "26 win streak champion greatest MMA practitioner of all time" thing going for him.
> 
> Wait, fuck that, we all know who it should be.
> 
> ...


 I was actually thinking they should do something like that, but I know it'd never happen. I know Randy would jump at the opportunity, and Brock might, too, if he could get sanctioned to fight.

Don Frye is the man. What else can you say about this guy? He shits out awesome and bleeds red white and blue. Imagine if Frye actually beat Fedor? Man, that would be a shitstorm.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 23, 2009)

I think Frye is the one man I want to beat Fedor.  If they never fight I hope he stays undefeated but holy crap would it be awesome if Frye won.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 23, 2009)

Yeah, that'd be pretty awesome. Don Frye, the American hero, beating the bald, commie head of Fedor in. A great story to pass on to the next generation, and generations to come.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 23, 2009)

If he finished Fedor I'd turn my avy and sig into gifs of that moment and never change them, unless Bruce wins an MMA match.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 23, 2009)

It would be the single greatest moment in MMA history, I'm sure. I'd also vote for him if he ever ran for President just based on his mustache alone. I don't care what his foreign policy is, or his take on the healthcare system. But I do know that he'd get things done.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jul 23, 2009)

OMG, Frye vs Fedor, I think I would pay to see this fight 

Seriously, fuck Lesnar, make this fight happen!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 23, 2009)

Guaranteed barn-burner. You won't see Frye clinging onto Fedor's leg for 3 rounds like Coleman.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jul 23, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Guaranteed barn-burner. You won't see Frye clinging onto Fedor's leg for 3 rounds like Coleman.



2 rounds. Unless you count both fights together


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 23, 2009)

I thought it was all 3 rounds. It's been a while though, and I have tried hard to wipe the fight out of my memory.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jul 23, 2009)

They weren't that bad (especially first one). Plus Fedor entrance before second one is just pure awesome and bad-fucking-ass ("And we thought that the Cold War is over! From Russia, not necessarily with love!" )


----------



## Gooba (Jul 23, 2009)

If it wasn't a week away I'd pay to see Frye v Fedor live.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 23, 2009)

I can't really remember any entrance.  I always watched just the fights online and they rarely show entrances. 


If it were a week away I'd empy my bank account to see it live. I'd quit my job if I had to.


----------



## S (Jul 23, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> OMG, Frye vs Fedor, I think I would pay to see this fight
> 
> Seriously, fuck Lesnar, make this fight happen!



Badr Hari solos 
I would also like to see Frye vs Fedor.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jul 23, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I can't really remember any entrance.  I always watched just the fights online and they rarely show entrances.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjVSfsLDFlU&fmt=18[/YOUTUBE]

I can watch over and over again. Sucks to be Coleman, waiting in the ring, everything is dark and you just see Fedor coming out smoke into this music...

And I recommend watching whole events, especially Pride. I used to watch only fights too, but then discovered how great those events are as a production. Right now I have 50Gb (more than half of all Pride events) downloaded and I watch them from the very start.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 23, 2009)

> And I recommend watching whole events, especially Pride. I used to watch only fights too, but then discovered how great those events are as a production. Right now I have 50Gb (more than half of all Pride events) downloaded and I watch them from the very start.


Ditto, it is fucking awesome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 23, 2009)

I guess so. I do need to go back and watch me some Pride events.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 23, 2009)

Frye vs fedor makes me jizz in my pants


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jul 23, 2009)

Don Frye giving out relationship advice.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huuhRcnDUUk&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 23, 2009)

I think I saw something incredible today

I saw a fight in the food court at the mall and im pretty sure one of the guys busted out what may have been a flying scissor ankle lock

He dislocated the dudes foot at least. Pretty sure he torn some tendons from the way he was torquing on it


----------



## Havoc (Jul 23, 2009)

Who does Nick Diaz fight for?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 23, 2009)

Ufc 

Unless he got fired or something


----------



## Gooba (Jul 23, 2009)

Ask Don Frye:
[YOUTUBE]j8CTobooiwA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ssj2yugi (Jul 24, 2009)

Havoc said:


> Who does Nick Diaz fight for?



Strikeforce


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 24, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> I think I saw something incredible today
> 
> I saw a fight in the food court at the mall and im pretty sure one of the guys busted out what may have been a flying scissor ankle lock
> 
> He dislocated the dudes foot at least. Pretty sure he torn some tendons from the way he was torquing on it


 You sure you weren't just having a dream about Anderson vs Chonan? Or maybe one of the guys in the food court *was* Chonan. 

You should've recorded it with your camera phone. That's why everyone has them these days.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 24, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You sure you weren't just having a dream about Anderson vs Chonan? Or maybe one of the guys in the food court *was* Chonan.
> 
> You should've recorded it with your camera phone. That's why everyone has them these days.



As soon as I saw it that is what I thought but it was two black guys

And I dont think it was a heel hook.

Whatever the fuck it was it was effective because in about a second the other dude was screaming and couldnt get up and walk afterwards


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 24, 2009)

I assume a lot of subs are effective against guys that don't know how to defend against them. 

Anyway, looks like Affliction got cancelled. Fedor vs NOBODY now. 

I also heard Diaz vs Riggs was off. Man, August is shaping up to be a shitty month.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Jul 24, 2009)

yeah really, Strikeforce's next event was scheduled to have 4 title fights, now it's down to 2... maybe.  And it sucks Fedor's not fighting anyone... I wonder what this will mean with the UFC shit...


----------



## Gooba (Jul 24, 2009)

Man, 2 weeks ago I thought August was going to be the best MMA month since January.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 24, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I assume a lot of subs are effective against guys that don't know how to defend against them.


I would have to agree with that



> Anyway, looks like Affliction got cancelled. Fedor vs NOBODY now.
> 
> I also heard *Diaz vs Riggs was off*. Man, August is shaping up to be a shitty month.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 24, 2009)

I was really looking forward to Diaz vs Riggs myself. Gina vs Cyborg is still a good fight, but the overall Strikeforce card is looking weak now. 

I wonder what Fedor is going to do now, though. Not fight for another X months? Go to Disney Land? Maybe dress up like Mickey Mouse and eat ice cream? FEED DUCKS?!?!? It's gonna be a long month.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 24, 2009)

I feel sorry for gina

Maybe plastic surgery can fix her face after the fight


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Jul 24, 2009)

AfflictionFC Sponsor



> Later on Friday, Affliction opted to get out of the promoting business and, in a joint statement with the Ultimate Fighting Championship, announced it would become a sponsor of the UFC. The fate of the fighters under contract with Affliction is not known yet.



It's all over...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 24, 2009)

Goodbye, Affliction, we hardly knew you.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Jul 24, 2009)

ESPN 1100

Dana's coming on at 9pm EST with some big news.
Oh yeah, Tito's back.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jul 24, 2009)

That's the worst fucking news since retirement of Genki Sudo.

It's all over...


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jul 24, 2009)

??PR?ŞŞ?? said:


> ESPN 1100
> 
> Dana's coming on at 9pm EST with some big news.
> Oh yeah, Tito's back.



What time is it now at EST time?


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Jul 24, 2009)

8:55 right now for me.


----------



## Tehmk (Jul 24, 2009)

Seriously, Affliction got pwned? 

What about Fedor? Damn. I'm the maybe on him going UFC.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Jul 24, 2009)

Dana's on.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 24, 2009)

What did he say?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jul 24, 2009)

Hellion said:


> What did he say?



"Money, money, money. Btw, I hate talking about money. Money, money, money..." etc.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Jul 24, 2009)

-Henderson v Franklin 2 and UFC 103 subject to change

-Dana's going out of the county, and he is going to hold a press conference next Friday

-Fedor's not in the top 5 p4p


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 24, 2009)

Dana is an evil bastard

Now fedor has no choice but to come to ufc


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jul 25, 2009)

??PR?ŞŞ?? said:


> -Fedor's not in the top 5 p4p



And to thinkg that when he said it few days ago, I thought he was drunk or on cocaine. There's no hope for this guy.

I say Fedor to Dream, fuck Dana and fuck Lesnar.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Jul 26, 2009)

To be honest, I don't think Fedor will ever be in the UFC.  His manager, Finkelstein, wants to co-promote with the UFC. That will never happen at this point. He also wanted to organize a UFC event in Russia and have the UFC take in the other Red Devil fighters.


Fedor Emelianenko's camp: Affliction's demise opens UFC's door – if terms are right

Finkelstein Discusses UFC, Fedor Emelianenko




> "Of course, it still doesn't imply we are ready to accept any conditions they'll throw at us," Finkelchtein said. "We want to talk to the UFC about having Fedor compete against some of their fighters, but only within the framework of co-promotional efforts with M-1 Global."



Finkelstein wants to have a lot of input, but the UFC is so big at this point, they don't have to listen.
In my opinion, there's no reason to even talk about Fedor in the UFC.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 26, 2009)

Actually I think fedor could swing co-promotion to an extent


----------



## Hellion (Jul 26, 2009)

I may get so many people mad at me for saying this, but I want Kimbo to do well in TUF. I really have no other reason than that so many people want him to fail


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2009)

Bisping has never looked so ripped! 

I'm sure that Fedor will end up in Dream or some other org. I'd love to see him in the UFC, but I just don't think it'll happen. He'll spend the rest of his careers in one org after another, and never fight who we really want to see him fight. Dana White.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jul 27, 2009)

Very probable that we will see Bisping against Wanderlei at UFC 105 in Manchester. Poor Bisping.

Anyone from UK thinking about going to this event? We could make our UFC-NF sign 
I really want to go as such an opportunity is petty rare, but don't want to spend 50+ pounds on Dan Hardy (although he's pretty good) and TUF 9 "stars" (no offence, they did quite ok, but I dont think they are even in a top half in their weight divisions).
However, ff they throw in (except for Wanderlei and Bisping) someone nice, like Alves or Mirko, I think I'll be there.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2009)

Bisping can sell tickets by himself because he's so huge in Machester, right? 

At least that's probably the UFC's reasoning. Why make a super card when you can just throw in a bunch of TUF 9 guys? Crazy Brits don't know what they're missin' as long as they get their stars.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jul 27, 2009)

It's half true. It's obvious that they are gonna show their bigger UK fighters in the event held in UK. The tickets will sell in an instant. BUT, they also keep in mind, that major part of the profit comes from PPV, so if they want to earn some decent sum, they need to throw in some good and well-known guys too. Without Wanderlei, this card looks really bad to an avarage MMA fan, knowing only Bisping (who just got KTFO) and _maybe_ Hardy.

Similar situation was seen last time in Dubling. They had to change the venue to bigger one, because there was such a big interest in Ireland, but PPV sells where one of the worst in that year.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 27, 2009)

Any card with Wand is an awesome card.  Even when he loses he puts on an _awesome _fight.  There should be a rule that all his fights are 5 rounds.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2009)

Wands fights are great and all, but he can't carry a PPV all by himself, I don't think.

Even though there aren't that many big names it could turn out to be a wonderful card packed with FOTY candidates aplenty. Although, unless people already knew that ahead of time, the PPV buys would still be pretty low so it wouldn't matter anyway I guess.

Might as well be free on SPIKE.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 29, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5ALRbwdvIk[/YOUTUBE]
 This same guy asked if Barnett he injects steroids into his junk. God, the irony...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2009)

Will Fedor fight in the UFC?

I think not.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jul 29, 2009)

I think they're gonna have a talk in few days/weeks. Let's hope for both sided to be reasonable and do it for fans sake.




Yeah right, who am I fooling


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2009)

Last I heard it's not going to happen unless the UFC co-promotes with M-1. I assume we'll hear on Friday during Dana's big conference, but you never know with Dana. He's a dickhead.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 29, 2009)

What M-1 meant by the UFC's"very generous offer"....

By: Carmichael Dave
CBS Radio MMA Host
Twitter.com/Carmichaeldave

So we all know the deal with M-1 and what they are saying about co-promotion. I'm not here to say who's right and wrong in this deal, but I can tell you some of the specifics that were offered to Fedor.....

- The UFC offered Fedor a 6 fight, 30 million dollar contract. That's 5 mil a fight

- The UFC offered Fedor an immediate title shot

- Lesnar/Fedor would be the biggest PPV in MMA history (we assume), and the UFC offered M-1 Global a cut of the PPV on top of Fedor's purse.

- Fedor was free to wear as many M-1 logoed items as he wished.

- The UFC also relented on allowing Fedor to compete in combat sambo.

Apparently, for good or bad, M-1 refuses to sign a deal unless the UFC agrees to co-promote. 

Holy shit...


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Jul 29, 2009)

5 mill for a fight?

lol that Finkelstein is crazy, what more does he want? There's no frickin way DREAM or Strikeforce could give him this kind of contract.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jul 30, 2009)

Arishem said:


> What M-1 meant by the UFC's"very generous offer"....
> 
> By: Carmichael Dave
> CBS Radio MMA Host
> ...



Ok, now how do we know it's not some bullshit UFC told press after M-1 refused to sign their totally different offer?

If it's true... There must be something we don't know about. That would be insane to turn such an offer down.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 30, 2009)

What kind of stake does Fedor have in M1 Global?  If he doesn't get like half their profits it seems like they are really fucking him over.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 30, 2009)

I have a feeling these M-1 guys, dumb as they may be, will soon see the error of their ways and let Fedor sign if that's the actual offer. That's ridiculous.

Still, I have my reservations of ever seeing Fedor in the UFC unless M-1 collapses (and with this business strategy, they will). I guess UFC isn't the bad guy this time around.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jul 30, 2009)

But that's a problem. We don't have any confirmation whether or not those contract details are real and were presented to M-1. Plus, these are a pros of it, nobody mentioned cons and I'm pretty sure there are some.

M-1 idiots? They are doing really good, expanding their area of action, M-1 League is growing fast and good and thanks to their policy now they (Fedor) are offered $5mln per fucking fight. Tell me what's so stupid about it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 30, 2009)

What's stupid is that they think they can strong-arm their way or the highway just because they have Fedor.

Ultimately, UFC doesn't need Fedor. M-1 won't get anything close to that anywhere else. If they continue to try to strong-arm their way around the org. will crumble and fail because nobody will work with them. 

Sure, the UFC's 6-fight contract might seem restrictive, but that's them protecting their assets. You don't want a guy to come in, wreck your division, then split and pump another one up. It'll make you look bad.


----------



## Mori` (Jul 30, 2009)

Seems now is as good a time as any to wade in to some discussion (thanks to taichou for getting me rolling, I'm starting to get to grips with everything)



Kalashnikov said:


> But that's a problem. We don't have any confirmation whether or not those contract details are real and were presented to M-1. Plus, these are a pros of it, nobody mentioned cons and I'm pretty sure there are some.e



Read this earlier whilst trying to understand the mediastorm around the "where will Fedor go" issue



			
				Jonathan Snowden and M-1s side of things said:
			
		

> "The numbers being floated there are a little misleading. The UFC?s offer of $30 million over six fights isn?t a guarantee," Snowden learned from a source. "The number is based on Zuffa?s projections of what Fedor?s take of the PPV money would be, and the numbers they are projecting are based on selling a ton of PPV?s. The actual guarantee for Fedor is much more modest. It?s true that if business stays at record levels Fedor could walk away with $30 million. But that is no guarantee."



It all seems to be a PR war really right now, there was the stuff earlier in the week about Fedor finalizing a deal with the UFC which eventually turned out to be false, then shortly after those huge numbers got posted as Fedors contract offer, which now looks like being a sort of half-truth. 

@Gooba: I read he's supposedly a 20% owner.


----------



## illusion (Jul 30, 2009)

> Originally Posted by Jonathan Snowden and M-1s side of things
> "The numbers being floated there are a little misleading. The UFC’s offer of $30 million over six fights isn’t a guarantee," Snowden learned from a source. "The number is based on Zuffa’s projections of what Fedor’s take of the PPV money would be, and the numbers they are projecting are based on selling a ton of PPV’s. The actual guarantee for Fedor is much more modest. *It’s true that if business stays at record levels Fedor could walk away with $30 million*. But that is no guarantee."



The business "is" going to stay at record levels, there's no evidence to support otherwise.

Fedor fights any top 6 UFC heavyweight and the PPV sales will be through the roof, that's a fact. Sure the UFC could fold all of a sudden and their PPV sales could hit rock bottom, wait... no it can't! With Fedor on the card? That deal is 100% guanteed. Stop fucking around and sign the god damned contract!


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jul 30, 2009)

Moridin said:


> Read this *earlier* whilst trying to understand the mediastorm around the "where will Fedor go" issue
> 
> It all seems to be a PR war really right now, there was the stuff earlier in the week about Fedor finalizing a deal with the UFC which eventually turned out to be false, then shortly after those huge numbers got posted as Fedors contract offer, which now looks like being a sort of half-truth.
> 
> @Gooba: I read he's supposedly a 20% owner.



Can you show me what should I read? I don't get what you're saying.

And there was no "Fedor finalizing a deal with the UFC" news anywhere. The only one closest to this, was Dana saying 2 weeks ago, that "Fedor will fight in UFC. I'll make it happen."

And I don't understand how you can't get this guys. If UFC offers this kind of deal it means it's still more profitable for them, than a contract that M-1 is proposing.
Of course UFC is the biggest MMA organisation right now, but M-1 has the best MMA fighter in the world and thanks to their policy they are still not out of the league, like many other orgs. I suppose you might got draged into this all "bad, crazy russian" thing created by White.


----------



## Mori` (Jul 30, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> Can you show me what should I read? I don't get what you're saying.
> 
> And there was no "Fedor finalizing a deal with the UFC" news anywhere. The only one closest to this, was Dana saying 2 weeks ago, that "Fedor will fight in UFC. I'll make it happen."



I was saying it was an article I'd read earlier, not that you should read anything in particular. The quote was just in regards to a more M1 orientated view of the contract details

==

There were a couple of articles with a source saying Fedor was close to finalizing a deal earlier in the week. I think the LA times lead off, mmajunkie followed

Watch here

that was followed by M1 denying it, which mmajunkie updated their original article to reflect

Watch here

and shortly after that the contract details emerged. Like I said, it's all like a big PR war with anon. sources leaking info, and now some more public ones doing the same.


----------



## illusion (Jul 30, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> Can you show me what should I read? I don't get what you're saying.
> 
> And there was no "Fedor finalizing a deal with the UFC" news anywhere. The only one closest to this, was Dana saying 2 weeks ago, that "Fedor will fight in UFC. I'll make it happen."
> 
> ...



That's true, but Fedor needs the UFC more then the UFC needs Fedor. It's like if Kobe goes to Europe to play, the NBA will still go on and will make a bucket load of money. Kobe will make his money in Europe, but eventually people will forget about him, mainly because of lack of competition and less exposure to the masses.

Fedor needs to sign, make as much money as possible, and solidify his reputation of being the greatest fighter of all time. He won't be around forever and it's only a matter of time till "_*the next big thing*_" comes around, take advantage now!


----------



## Gooba (Jul 30, 2009)

> Fedor needs to sign, make as much money as possible, and solidify his reputation of being the greatest fighter of all time.


That is already solid, he doesn't need to do anything anymore, he can just retire and be the GOAT.  I'd prefer he went to UFC and beat up 6 guys, but it really is up to him.  However it seems like his best interests are also served by the UFC if he wants big bucks.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jul 30, 2009)

Moridin said:


> I was saying it was an article I'd read earlier, not that you should read anything in particular. The quote was just in regards to a more M1 orientated view of the contract details



Oh, sorry. I misunderstood your first sentence.



Gooba said:


> That is already solid, he doesn't need to do anything anymore, he can just retire and be the GOAT.  I'd prefer he went to UFC and beat up 6 guys, but it really is up to him.  However it seems like his best interests are also served by the UFC if he wants big bucks.



Totally agree. Fedor doesn't need UFC, that's what Dana wants you to think, by repeating the same bullshit over and over again. He's really good with marketing and such, but he can fool a random MMA fan watching only UFC and few Pride fights. Anyone with half a brain knows that Fedor is the best P4P fighter and has really nothing more to prove. Of course he can soldify his position by beating Lesnar's ass, but he doesn't have to.


----------



## Sengoku (Jul 30, 2009)

Both UFC and M1 need to hurry the fuck up.
Fedor isn't getting younger here.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 31, 2009)

Franklin vs Belfort for UFC 103.

Who ya got?


----------



## Havoc (Jul 31, 2009)

Tito is back in UFC

Fedor is not joining.

A bunch of Affliction fighters are coming to UFC and WEC, don't feel like mentioning.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 31, 2009)

Was there ever any doubt?


----------



## Havoc (Jul 31, 2009)

Rematch


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 31, 2009)

I think my favorite was Chuck with Tito on the bed. Or at least I think it was Tito. It was hilarious either way.

And the one with Mark Hunt.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 31, 2009)

Lol, this one?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 31, 2009)

I've never seen that one. 

I mean the ones where things are blurred out.


----------



## Killa Cam (Jul 31, 2009)

Can we not associate MMA with gay sex?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 31, 2009)

We could do that, but it would make for 25% less hilarious Photoshops.


----------



## Killa Cam (Jul 31, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> We could do that, but it would make for 25% less hilarious Photoshops.


Mainly talking about the ones that look like a man is getting physically raped. Disturbing shit.


----------



## Arishem (Aug 1, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DK_rNzb0xsY[/YOUTUBE]
This had me in stitches.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 1, 2009)

Killa Cam said:


> Mainly talking about the ones that look like a man is getting physically raped. Disturbing shit.



u                 gay?


----------



## Mori` (Aug 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _sengoku 9_ 



Poor Gono took a good 'un


----------



## Mori` (Aug 3, 2009)

Fedor signed with strikeforce


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2009)

Who's he gonna fight first? Nick Diaz?


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Aug 3, 2009)

LOL, who acted like a cocky twit?

Not Dan through..


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 3, 2009)

Havoc said:


> Lol, this one?


----------



## MueTai (Aug 4, 2009)

So I was in between rounds at BJJ and I went to get some water at the machine by the back door, and while I'm filling up I see someone come in out of the corner of my eye. I drain my dixie cup and look up expecting to see someone who's late or coming for another class, and who do I see: fucking Antonio Minotauro Nogueira. I just stood there like _oh shit_, and my instructor comes up to greet him and his posse. Among them were Junior dos Santos and some other Brazilian guy who is apparently one of the best BJJ practitioners in the world; I'm ashamed to say I don't know who he was (I'll ask my instructor tomorrow). My instructor's instructor Carlos Valente also showed up and gave us a nice little speech about the philosophy of jiu jitsu.

They were just doing their own thing on the other side of the gym while I was training so I didn't get to talk to them at all, but still it was pretty wicked sparring right next to Minotauro. After I was done I watched him drill for a bit and then I reluctantly left because I had dinner to cook.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 4, 2009)

MueTai said:


> So I was in between rounds at BJJ and I went to get some water at the machine by the back door, and while I'm filling up I see someone come in out of the corner of my eye. I drain my dixie cup and look up expecting to see someone who's late or coming for another class, and who do I see: fucking Antonio Minotauro Nogueira. I just stood there like _oh shit_, and my instructor comes up to greet him and his posse. Among them were Junior dos Santos and some other Brazilian guy who is apparently one of the best BJJ practitioners in the world; I'm ashamed to say I don't know who he was (I'll ask my instructor tomorrow). My instructor's instructor Carlos Valente also showed up and gave us a nice little speech about the philosophy of jiu jitsu.
> 
> They were just doing their own thing on the other side of the gym while I was training so I didn't get to talk to them at all, but still it was pretty wicked sparring right next to Minotauro. After I was done I watched him drill for a bit and then I reluctantly left because I had dinner to cook.



I would rather starve and try to find an opportunity to talk to them or just watch them roll for some more time.

Fucking awesome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2009)

Pics or it didn't happen?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 4, 2009)

So fucking true


----------



## Shock Therapy (Aug 5, 2009)

anyone think forest griffin is gonna end anderson silva's winning streak?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2009)

I can see it happening. I see it being a decision if anything though. Otherwise, Griffin might be crying again...


----------



## MueTai (Aug 5, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Pics or it didn't happen?



The only pic he took was with my instructor:


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 5, 2009)

Lol who was fighting in the gif?

And I hear Shogun is fighting Lyoto Machida  Oct. 24


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> Lol who was fighting in the gif?
> 
> And I hear Shogun is fighting Lyoto Machida Oct. 24


 Kalib Starnes vs Nate Quarry.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 5, 2009)

Strikeforce and Dream are making an alliance. Great news


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 5, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Kalib Starnes vs Nate Quarry.



Paul Kelly vs Troy Mandaloniz


I feel so warm on the inside


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 6, 2009)

So I have started watching UFC from #1 (I stole the idea from Gooba) and I actually remember watching a lot of these fights so many years ago on VHS. It's funny that the things I was seeing back then were so different from what I'm seeing today.

I used to think Royce just held onto guys and wore them out and it was the most boring shit ever. I think my favorite fighter was Tank. Now, going back and watching it, I was surprised at how badass he was in some of his fights. 

The fights really aren't brutal or anything. They're just sloppy. Not really even bloody.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 7, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Paul Kelly vs Troy Mandaloniz
> 
> 
> I feel so warm on the inside



Whats so special about that fight?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 8, 2009)

Have you seen it?


----------



## Gray Wolf (Aug 8, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> Lol who was fighting in the gif?
> 
> And I hear Shogun is fighting Lyoto Machida  Oct. 24



Here is the entire fight it is funny and bad. Kalib Starnes got fired after this fight.

Hello all


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 8, 2009)

Silva looks like a fat boy

But he will still rape Forest Griffin sideways.


Grandmaster Kane said:


> Have you seen it?



Nope.


----------



## sharpie (Aug 8, 2009)

I want Forest to win but I'm pretty sure Silva's gonna take that fight easy...


----------



## Tiger (Aug 8, 2009)

I can't watch.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 8, 2009)

Law said:


> I can't watch.



Why?


----------



## Tiger (Aug 8, 2009)

Nowhere near me showing it, and it's too expensive to order on my own. Everybody's busy.


----------



## kakashi5 (Aug 8, 2009)

on at 3am here, fuck watching it today


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 8, 2009)

Law said:


> Nowhere near me showing it, and it's too expensive to order on my own. Everybody's busy.





Enjoy 



kakashi5 said:


> on at 3am here, fuck watching it today



I'm with you bro. Me and my flatmate always watch it live, but he always falls asleep right before co-main event or main event, though


----------



## Mori` (Aug 8, 2009)

I might stay up to watch tonight, not sure I've got anything else to do tomorrow that warrants being up early...


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 8, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> Nope.



Then go watch it


----------



## kakashi5 (Aug 8, 2009)

Moridin said:


> I might stay up to watch tonight, not sure I've got anything else to do tomorrow that warrants being up early...



i gotta drive to leicester tomorrow for an afternoon of training, so it's bedtime soon. will download the whole show tomorrow


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 8, 2009)

This is my predictions:

BJ Penn by submissions.
Silva by TKO.
Almeida by submission.
Amir by submission (Hendrics can easily win by decision though)
Neer by decision.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow Dan Miragliotta...what an early stoppage.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



that was bullshit, Amir was already standing back up under those last few punches :/


----------



## Mori` (Aug 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



holy shit Silva just completely destroyed forrest, that was impressive


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 8, 2009)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW

Fucking bitch slapped.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



ANDERSON SILVA IS A BEAST.

FORREST IS CRYING RITE NOW


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow that was absolutely incredible the way Anderson knocked out Forrest on the backstep. He showed no respect for Forrest's standup, that was like a pawing punch and he went down like a ton of bricks. 

Also Miragliotta is just a terrible ref imo.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 9, 2009)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK

I just won $1500!!!!!!!


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Aug 9, 2009)

Forrest seemed like he just gave up.
So much for all the heart.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 9, 2009)

I CAN BUY A NEW COMPUTER!!!!

FUCKING YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I love you silva


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Anderson just totally demoralized Forrest once he felt his power and speed. I really don't blame Forrest for exiting the arena like that was, it was just a completely one sided fight. 

I pray we get to see Lyoto vs. Anderson.


----------



## Arishem (Aug 9, 2009)

"He won't break me."


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 9, 2009)

??PR?ŞŞ?? said:


> Forrest seemed like he just gave up.
> So much for all the heart.


Yeah. I feel so sorry for Forrest Griffin. He ran right after he got up. The fight looked staged though.


Grandmaster Kane said:


> I CAN BUY A NEW COMPUTER!!!!
> 
> FUCKING YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I love you silva



Congrats.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 9, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> Congrats.



It was the only fight I had the balls to bet on


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 9, 2009)

Ken Flow in the 2nd

I call it now


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 9, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Ken Flow in the 2nd
> 
> I call it now




I hope you didn't bet on that fight.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm glad BJ won. He looked really good.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Aug 9, 2009)

Diego should be next
I guess.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 9, 2009)

Didnt bet on that fight.

Almost did though.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 9, 2009)

??PR?ŞŞ?? said:


> Diego should be next
> I guess.



I hope so. 

Diego vs BJ Penn would be a action packed fight.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 9, 2009)

Needs more leg lock


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 9, 2009)

I wonder if even after this people will still continue to question BJ's heart and cardio.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 9, 2009)

Florian needed to use more kicks.

And wtf Forrest?  Been a while since I've seen someone run away like that.


----------



## MueTai (Aug 9, 2009)

Jesus fucking A; Silva beasted in that fight.  I thought it was gonna be competitive at least.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 9, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK
> 
> I just won $1500!!!!!!!



Holy fuck, how much did you bet? $1000? Silva was a favourite from the begining.



StrawHat4Life said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lyoto vs Anderson will never happen, they both said it. But I hope Machida will lose a belt some time soon, so Silva can get a title shot and leave UFC with 2 belts 

I knew Silva is gonna destroy Griffin. I didn't know it's gonna be so quick and onesided.
And I expected BJ to KTFO Florian, but a nice sub was enjoyable too. Still, I thought he's gonna be more explosive for longer time after this all cardio training he went through.


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 9, 2009)

This just makes the Fedor vs. Silva fight more desirable.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 9, 2009)

After what Anderson did I'm firmly convinced that he would crush GSP. People were actually taking it seriously after GSP beat Alves but I don't think there's any reason for that fight to happen after what happened tonight.

Also during the post fight presser Anderson once again said there's no way he'd fight Machida. Dana laughed it off and said that he would make it happen in the end lol. Even if the fight might be boring stylistically I'd still love to see Silva vs. Machida.


----------



## JustPimpin (Aug 9, 2009)

I didnt get the chance to see this event can someone give me an update on who won?? Please?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 9, 2009)

JustPimpin said:


> I didnt get the chance to see this event can someone give me an update on who won?? Please?



Anderson destroyed Forrest. Knocked him down several times, and then took him out with a seeming casual jab. Absolutely amazing performance by Anderson....


Also Penn showed good conditioning and got Florian with a rear naked choke. The rest of the fights were kind of lackuster really imo.


----------



## JustPimpin (Aug 9, 2009)

WHOA!!  I figures Silva would do good because of his "counter attacking skills" but DAMN he got Forrest that easily? 

And wow, BJ Penn beat Kenny? That's good because I always thought he could be god if he got in shape 

I forgot who else fought lastnight??


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 9, 2009)

Pellegrino outworked Neer, and Almeida took down Grove at will and decisioned him. Pretty lackluster fights imo. 

Also Sadollah lost via an early stoppage. He got knocked down but the ref stopped it even though Sadollah was clearly getting back to his feet. Dan Miragliotta is just a terrible ref.


----------



## JustPimpin (Aug 9, 2009)

Can you believe its $45 just to rent the ppv? isnt that insane!!


----------



## Mori` (Aug 9, 2009)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Anderson destroyed Forrest. Knocked him down several times, and then took him out with a seeming casual jab. Absolutely amazing performance by Anderson....



He completely picked him apart, I think this was my fav knockdown, incredible to watch


*Spoiler*: __ 





just avoids forests swings and picks him off with a left to the chin


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 9, 2009)

My god Forrest, my god. 

Whole fight - Vote Vote Vote for Green Day 

Looks to be in Korean though.


----------



## Killa Cam (Aug 9, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> Yeah. I feel so sorry for Forrest Griffin. He ran right after he got up. The fight looked staged though..



Yeah. It was just so one sided. Anderson just swatted Griffin like an annoying fly.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 9, 2009)

Anderson Silva is the best fighter in the UFC.


----------



## Hellion (Aug 9, 2009)

Forrest pre fight interview was spot on: "He makes good fighters look bad"


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 9, 2009)

Machida vs. Silva would probably be a boring fight BUT the technical aspect of the fight would be something MMA enthusiasts can truly appreciate. Hell, it might actually turn some heads and open eyes.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Aug 9, 2009)

Hellion said:


> Forrest pre fight interview was spot on: "He makes good fighters look bad"



that is so true


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 9, 2009)

I think Silva could beat Machida. Silva is more unpredictable than Machida. Machida only and will always be his game plan will be stand up and counter-attack. But Silva is always few steps ahead of his opponents and can use that against Machida.


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 9, 2009)

I don't understand why Silva might fight Henderson again. If he has only a few fights left and it is obvious that he isn't going to stay in the UFC after his contract is done, why bother pitting him against a fighter he has already fought?

How many fights does he have left anyway? Lets just assume hes got only 4 fights left. Two fighters for sure that need to face Anderson are Machida and GSP. And if Silva feels really lucky, he should go up and face the best in the HW division. *sigh* If only Fedor were here to save us all.


----------



## Raikiri (Aug 9, 2009)

man, i feel bad for forrest. he seems like a good dude, and he just got fed to the wolves. silva is a bad bad bad man.

a small part of me died when amir's fight got stopped early. damn it.

BJ was never threatened by florian. other than nightmare sanchez, I dont know who else out there at 155 could even have a shot at BJ.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 9, 2009)

Sengoku said:


> Two fighters for sure that need to face Anderson are Machida and GSP.



It's a shame Anderson/Machida is unlikely to happen T_T Regardless of whether it'd be exciting or boring, it'd be interesting to see how they stack up directly.

==

I'm looking forward to tonights WEC card, looks pretty awesome


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 9, 2009)

Moridin said:


> It's a shame Anderson/Machida is unlikely to happen T_T Regardless of whether it'd be exciting or boring, it'd be interesting to see how they stack up directly.
> 
> ==
> 
> I'm looking forward to tonights WEC card, looks pretty awesome



Agreed. But Dana said he will make them fight or else. So who knows? It might actually happen! 

It is a shame that if Fedor finally joins the UFC, Silva might be gone already. 

Pisses me off greatly to know that Vadim and M1 is destroying this once in a life time opportunity battle. If Fedor never competes in the UFC, it will be another "WHAT IF Tyson fought Ali?" "WHAT IF Marciano fought Roy Jones?"

Last but not least, BOTH SIDES need to know that their best fighters are growing older. They need to seize this time and have both their primes go at it. 

Stupid M1.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 9, 2009)

Well Silva had a 6 fight contract like 4 fights ago, so he could leave the UFC after that and fight him on Strikeforce.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 9, 2009)

heh Silvas manager/translator saying that Lesnar vs Silva could be an interesting match xD

==

watching wec 42 now ^^

Massouh/Garcia was a great fight to start the card off, entertaining and very close


*Spoiler*: __ 



Could have gone either way I think, Massouh probably only has himself to blame, he should have probably ended Garcia in the 2nd, and I thought he was just overly passive in the 3rd when he was clearly in better condition




Mizugaki/Curran


*Spoiler*: __ 



War miz. glad he won, think that was the right decision though it was a close fight. Pretty much the polar opposite of his fight with Torres actually. Curran had a couple of really nice moments on the ground, but they were too few and far between to steal the whole fight.

oh, miz has some pretty awesome takedown defence as well, great balance




Castillo/Lamas


*Spoiler*: __ 



heh, Lamas seemed to be on top of that fight till Castillo landed an absolute bomb of a right counter to knock him down xD




Benavidez/Cruz


*Spoiler*: __ 



Cruz was impressive, pretty much dominated the match up and didn't blink in the face of anything Benavidez tried to throw at him. Really high pace for most of the fight as expected




Torres/Bowles


*Spoiler*: __ 



HOLY SHIT Torres got KTFO, absolutely battered on the ground as well. Man Bowles was pretty impressive, I thought Torres was about to seize the initiative with that flurry across the cage but he got dropped by that sweet counter.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



oh wow what a turn of events on the Miguel Torres vs Bowles.

Great knockout for Bowles.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 9, 2009)

Man that was a fucking awesome card, lots of great bouts. WEC delivers


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 9, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Well Silva had a 6 fight contract like 4 fights ago, so he could leave the UFC after that and fight him on Strikeforce.



True but Silva can't leave the UFC while hes still a UFC champion. So basically if he could be in the UFC longer if he continues to dominate fighters.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 9, 2009)

Moridin said:


> Man that was a fucking awesome card, lots of great bouts. WEC delivers



Yeah. That was actually the first time i've watched WEC Live. I'm glad I did.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 9, 2009)

Was worth staying up for, now i think i'll go crash into some kind of heap and get some sleep =p

might have to dl and re-watch sometime heh


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 9, 2009)

Damn, I was too late for WEC, turned it on right at the begining of Torres fight 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Nice surprise. I don't Torres looked bad at the ground though. He got few cross elbows, but was working a lot. Heels to the kidneys, punches, upkicks, there was nothing that could hint the end of the fight one minute later. I guess he got careless a bit with this chase, plus Bowles must at least a little bit stronger than him, so those punches (when landed) were doing quite a damage. Watch second minute of the fight, he goes to the ground after Bowels' hook.
Will watch rest of the event tomorrow.






Niko Bellic said:


> True but Silva can't leave the UFC while hes still a UFC champion. So basically if he could be in the UFC longer if he continues to dominate fighters.



I don't think Silva's contract says that he stays in UFC untill beaten. He clearly said a year ago, that he has 5 (or 6, can't remeber now) fights to go and then he definitelly wants a boxing match with RJJ to happen.
If what you say is true though, I wouldn't be surprised if he lost on purpose.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow that was an awesome WEC card. Their cards are always stacked. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Torres losing that way might be one of the biggest upsets I've seen. Bowles had more power in that right then I thought he'd have. 





Raikiri said:


> BJ was never threatened by florian. other than nightmare sanchez, I dont know who else out there at 155 could even have a shot at BJ.



Gray Maynard has the potential tools to beat BJ imo. I think he has the strength to do what Florian couldn't do which is take BJ down and really wear him down and out muscle him the way GSP and Hughes to a lesser extent did.


----------



## Raikiri (Aug 10, 2009)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Gray Maynard has the potential tools to beat BJ imo. I think he has the strength to do what Florian couldn't do which is take BJ down and really wear him down and out muscle him the way GSP and Hughes to a lesser extent did.


hmm i heard the name gray maynard, but dont know much about him, i dont follow mma that closely. i'll look him up.

anyone think clay guida might have a shot at BJ? he is way outskilled, but he's most likely stronger  and fitter than BJ, can probably take BJ's best punches, and might be able to grind BJ down like GSP was able to. im not even a fan of clay, and i know its a longshot, but just throwing it out there.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 10, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> I don't think Silva's contract says that he stays in UFC untill beaten. He clearly said a year ago, that he has 5 (or 6, can't remeber now) fights to go and then he definitelly wants a boxing match with RJJ to happen.
> If what you say is true though, I wouldn't be surprised if he lost on purpose.


Idk. I read on Sherdog that once his contract is up he can leave but if he still holds a ufc belt he can't. They said the contract is very complicated.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 10, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> Idk. I read on Sherdog that once his contract is up he can leave but if he still holds a ufc belt he can't. They said the contract is very complicated.



That's the type of contract they offered Fedor. I don't know about Silva for sure either. Just guessing from what Anderson said himself. If you are right, it's a damn shame, because from his interviews (not those official on MMA tv, look up some amateur ones, with guys talking with him in gym in Brazil with regular camcorders) he really seemed upset that Dana doesn't allow him do any boxing match.
He also said he might retire after his contract (ie. 5 fights) is over, but then said it's still open.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 10, 2009)

^ I betcha that's why he wants to move up to LHW =p

Just tool around beating on people but not challenging his buddy Machida, and then there's no champions clause tying him down once his contracts up =p


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 10, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> That's the type of contract they offered Fedor. I don't know about Silva for sure either. Just guessing from what Anderson said himself. If you are right, it's a damn shame, because from his interviews (not those official on MMA tv, look up some amateur ones, with guys talking with him in gym in Brazil with regular camcorders) he really seemed upset that Dana doesn't allow him do any boxing match.
> He also said he might retire after his contract (ie. 5 fights) is over, but then said it's still open.



Wouldn't retiring be a better choice for Silva? I mean if he dominates the rest of his fights he can go down as one of the most dominate UFC fighters ever, maybe the best middleweight ever. 

Isn't he undefeated in the UFC? I know he has like 4 losses outside of the UFC.



> Just tool around beating on people but not challenging his buddy Machida, and then there's no champions clause tying him down once his contracts up =p


I remember an interview that said they'd fight for some insane amount of money. IMO that fight will not be enterianing, two of the sports most "elusive" fighters going at it.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 10, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> Isn't he undefeated in the UFC? I know he has like 4 losses outside of the UFC.



He's riding a ten fight win streak since he entered the UFC and he's defended his title 5 times. Which is a record I believe, not sure.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 10, 2009)

StrawHat4Life said:


> He's riding a ten fight win streak since he entered the UFC and he's defended his title 5 times. Which is a record I believe.


Ah, thank you. I would rep you but I'm on cool down. 

Nice Set BTW.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 10, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> Wouldn't retiring be a better choice for Silva? I mean if he dominates the rest of his fights he can go down as one of the most dominate UFC fighters ever, maybe the best middleweight ever.
> 
> Isn't he undefeated in the UFC? I know he has like 4 losses outside of the UFC.
> 
> ...



He wants to box not because of money, but because he likes challenges and he thinks he'll do good in boxing.

And Fedor is most elusive fighter in MMA, it's a "mathematical" fact 



Moridin said:


> ^ I betcha that's why he wants to move up to LHW =p
> 
> Just tool around beating on people but not challenging his buddy Machida, and then there's no champions clause tying him down once his contracts up =p



Well, he can move to LHW, but he's still holding MW belt and if contract says he can't leave UFC untill defeated, he'll need to defend it sooner or later.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 10, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> He wants to box not because of money, but because he likes challenges and he thinks he'll do good in boxing.
> 
> And Fedor is most elusive fighter in MMA, it's a "mathematical" fact
> 
> ...



Fedor isn't human tho.... 

Silva would do great in boxing.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 10, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> Silva would do great in boxing.



I'm not too sure, but I'd love to see those moves in strictly boxing match. Might turn out that's super effective, which would be great 

But Dana is doing everything for it not to happen, including some PR and propaganda. Last month he (that's my guess) requested an article in "Fighters Only" magazine, about how stupid idea of Silva being boxer is. The most ridiculous thing there was (not exact quote): "If he really needs more challenges he can move to LHW and even if he beats everyone there, there's still HW division waiting for him".

How retarded this argument is?


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 10, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> I'm not too sure, but I'd love to see those moves in strictly boxing match. Might turn out that's super effective, which would be great
> 
> But Dana is doing everything for it not to happen, including some PR and propaganda. Last month he (that's my guess) requested an article in "Fighters Only" magazine, about how stupid idea of Silva being boxer is. The most ridiculous thing there was (not exact quote): "If he really needs more challenges he can move to LHW and even if he beats everyone there, there's still HW division waiting for him".
> 
> How retarded this argument is?



That's really retarded.... Dana is kinda headstrong tho so.... lol


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 10, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Well Silva had a 6 fight contract like 4 fights ago, so he could leave the UFC after that and fight him on Strikeforce.



That is true. Hopefully Strikeforce will give him a 2-3 fights deal which includes Fedor. 

And have Big John ref the match and the fight will be legendary!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 10, 2009)

Just watched Bowles beat the shit out of Torres. Holy fucking SHIT.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 10, 2009)

Hate to interject in a convo in here, but I must say I'm pretty fucking pleased with BJ Penn's conditioning after his stomping of Florian last night.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 10, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> I'm not too sure, but I'd love to see those moves in strictly boxing match. Might turn out that's super effective, which would be great


You mean these moves?


----------



## Gooba (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2009)

Poor Forrest. That was the weirdest-looking ending I can recall ever witnessing. It almost looked like Forrest just gave up, though I'm sure that's not the case. Knowing that Silva will never fight Machida, I'm not really sure what's left for him out there in the UFC.

Marquardt again? Boring. Hendo again? Maybe. GSP? I think GSP is his most intriguing fight, but only to see GSPtards shut up about how he would beat Silva. After that, maybe Rampage. 

As for him fighting Fedor, while it was be an amazing fight, I really don't think it'll ever happen unless Strikeforce gives him a 1 fight deal. I think Silva wants out of MMA and he'll stay out, unlike some folk.


----------



## illusion (Aug 10, 2009)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Gray Maynard has the potential tools to beat BJ imo. I think he has the strength to do what Florian couldn't do which is take BJ down and really wear him down and out muscle him the way GSP and Hughes to a lesser extent did.



I like Maynard, but there's no way he's ready for a title shot yet.

I also don't think anyone in 155 can overpower Penn like GSP did. He's in better shape, stronger and probably has the heaviest hands in the 155 division. I mean he took Lyoto Machida the distance at heavyweight, how many lightweights can actually do that? After that fight BJ said Lyoto punches like a truck and kicks like a mule.

Plus after the Florian fight BJ said and I quote "At the 155's I don't really get hurt, you know? I never really get hurt, I just got beat down by so many punches in my last fight. But I just felt like the punches were so weak, not to take anything away, but I'm just good at 155, it doesn't hurt me as much and then I was like, fuck, wait till I land mine." BJ needs to stay at 155 where he's the best, just like GSP shouldn't move up to 185 to face Anderson (as a fan I'd love to see this, but I honestly think Silva would rape him, like GSP did to Penn).

The only guys I think that might be able to beat BJ is Diego (mainly because of the pace he sets during the fight, but I can see Penn knocking him out) or like someone said Guida (Clay might be able to outwork him and take a decision, but he's so small that I can see BJ overpowering him on the ground).


----------



## Havoc (Aug 10, 2009)

If Huerta can beat Guida I don't see him taking on BJ and winning, especially since it seems cardio isn't really an issue anymore.


----------



## illusion (Aug 10, 2009)

Havoc said:


> If Huerta can beat Guida I don't see him taking on BJ and winning, especially since it seems cardio isn't really an issue anymore.



That's true, but Huerta was losing every round in that fight and would've took the loss by decision. Roger caught him near the end of round three and knocked Guida out, but before that Clay was pretty much dominating and outworking him.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2009)

The only way I see BJ Penn losing at LW is if a big wrestler LNPs him for 5 rounds and somehow avoids being submitted. I don't find that very likely though, nobody is as big as GSP at that weight, obviously. 

Nobody has the tools to put him away standing.


----------



## Raikiri (Aug 10, 2009)

illusion said:


> That's true, but Huerta was losing every round in that fight and would've took the loss by decision. Roger caught him near the end of round three and knocked Guida out, but before that Clay was pretty much dominating and outworking him.



yes, i remember that fight, guida really had huerta on the proverbial ropes there. i remember he rocked huerta so bad, huerta fell to a knee, but he somehow got back up and kept fighting. huerta's pretty sloppy, but he's got heart at least.

a conditioned BJ would school guida no doubt, but BJ seems so up and down motviation-wise. I can easily see him not training hard for future fights, until he loses again.... then he gets motivated again....

also, i dont know about GSP vs Anderson Silva. Silva has 4 inches of height on him, and huge reach on him too, i think.


----------



## illusion (Aug 10, 2009)

Raikiri said:


> a conditioned BJ would school guida no doubt, but BJ seems so up and down motviation-wise. I can easily see him not training hard for future fights, until he loses again.... then he gets motivated again....



You're right, hopefully he can stay motivated, but that's why he's so good at 155. He pretty much has to be in good shape to stay at that weight.



> also, i dont know about GSP vs Anderson Silva. Silva has 4 inches of height on him, and huge reach on him too, i think.



Yup, Silva is a huge 185 pound fighter. He may weigh in at 185, but when he steps in the ring he'll be over 200lbs. With his reach and height I just don't see GSP taking him down at will, like he has against the 170's. If GSP can't get him down, it's over, we all know what'll happen if they stay on their feet.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 10, 2009)

Look at how bullshit that stoppage is, holy shit, even worse than the Crocop eye poke one.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2009)

BJ's greatest enemy is himself--and burritos. 

I could see GSP grinding a decision over Silva. Silva isn't the hardest guy to take down to the mat.


----------



## Raikiri (Aug 10, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Look at how bullshit that stoppage is, holy shit, even worse than the Crocop eye poke one.


i was real mad when i was watching that fight, cuz amir's TUF was the first TUF i'd ever really paid attention to, and i am am amir fan. yea amir got rocked, but he was clearly getting up even while hendricks was whiffing all those punches over his head....

i felt like amir still needs more experience somehow, he looked like he was rushing it (he got taken down a lot in TUF due to him just bum rushing in), and he was forcing himself to try for the muy thai clinch, when he was doing just fine during the standup previously.


CrazyMoronX said:


> I could see GSP grinding a decision over Silva. Silva isn't the hardest guy to take down to the mat.


i dunno, unless GSP puts on a lot more muscle to become a big 185'r like Silva is, I don't really see it happening. maybe GSP should try a warmup 185 fight against a lesser fighter, like silva did against irvin.


----------



## illusion (Aug 10, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Look at how bullshit that stoppage is, holy shit, even worse than the Crocop eye poke one.



Yea, that was a horrible stoppage, the ref was in the worst position possible. All those shots Hendricks was throwing looked like it was landing from where he was. 

Standing behind the action is a rookie mistake by the ref, hopefully they set up a rematch.



> I could see GSP grinding a decision over Silva. Silva isn't the hardest guy to take down to the mat.



I don't know CMX, a guy naturally weighing 20lbs more then you with a 4 inch reach advantage is a lot harder to take down then someone your own size. Especially if that fighter has a jab that could knock you out, but if he does manage to take him down I (like you) could see him grinding out the round. The problem is, I don't think he could take Silva down all 5 rounds and I see Anderson eventually knocking him out.



> BJ's greatest enemy is himself--and burritos.



It's not the Burritos, it's the Lau Lau and Poi that gets him.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2009)

Raikiri said:


> i was real mad when i was watching that fight, cuz amir's TUF was the first TUF i'd ever really paid attention to, and i am am amir fan. yea amir got rocked, but he was clearly getting up even while hendricks was whiffing all those punches over his head....
> 
> i felt like amir still needs more experience somehow, he looked like he was rushing it (he got taken down a lot in TUF due to him just bum rushing in), and he was forcing himself to try for the muy thai clinch, when he was doing just fine during the standup previously.
> 
> i dunno, unless GSP puts on a lot more muscle to become a big 185'r like Silva is, I don't really see it happening. maybe GSP should try a warmup 185 fight against a lesser fighter, like silva did against irvin.


I don't think GSP needs to muscle up or anything. The guy's one of the strongest fighters in the game, functionally, and has the strength to match Silva as-is. 

I'm not saying it's at all likely, and even if GSP took Silva down a few times I think he'd catch on and knee GSP the next time he shot, but I do believe GSP could shoot in a take him down at least 2-3 times before that happens. If he's lucky, he'll manage that all 5 rounds without eating a big knee.



illusion said:


> Yea, that was a horrible stoppage, the ref was in the worst position possible. All those shots Hendricks was throwing looked like it was landing from where he was.
> 
> Standing behind the action is a rookie mistake by the ref, hopefully they set up a rematch.
> 
> ...


 I agree, he'd eventually get knocked out. I wouldn't really put any money down on it though. GSP has the ability to smother almost anybody.

Burritos.


----------



## illusion (Aug 10, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I agree, he'd eventually get knocked out. I wouldn't really put any money down on it though. GSP has the ability to smother almost anybody.



That's true, like Raikiri said I'd like to see him fight someone else at 185 first to gage where he's at, maybe Hendo or Marquardt? Both are big 185ers like Anderson.



> Burritos.



We hardly eat Burritos in Hawaii, it makes you gassy and the island is small enough.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2009)

I don't think Anderson wants to wait that long. He has, what, 2-3 fights left? I think once the contracts is up, he's out of there.

Assuming GSP fights someone like that, as you mentioned, then defends his belt, Anderson could be out of the door before the timelines align for them to fight.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 10, 2009)

Havoc said:


> If Huerta can beat Guida I don't see him taking on BJ and winning, especially since it seems cardio isn't really an issue anymore.



His cardio has always been a issue. Its just how he paces himself. He paced himself well in the Florian fight thats why he did so well. Gray Maynard could give some problems but i think BJ's boxing skills would make him win that fight.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 10, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> I'm not too sure, but I'd love to see those moves in strictly boxing match. Might turn out that's super effective, which would be great
> 
> But Dana is doing everything for it not to happen, including some PR and propaganda. Last month he (that's my guess) requested an article in "Fighters Only" magazine, about how stupid idea of Silva being boxer is. The most ridiculous thing there was (not exact quote): "If he really needs more challenges he can move to LHW and even if he beats everyone there, there's still HW division waiting for him".
> 
> How retarded this argument is?


I kinda agree with Dana. If he wants more challenges there is plenty in the LHW division. He still hasn't fought Wanderlei Silva (which he said he might one day), Rashad, Rampage or Shogun Rua. But I think he doing this for his family. He always talks about how he doesn't spend enough time with his family and I think he wants to keep fighting but also spend a lot of time with his family.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 10, 2009)

illusion said:


> That's true, but Huerta was losing every round in that fight and would've took the loss by decision. Roger caught him near the end of round three and knocked Guida out, but before that Clay was pretty much dominating and outworking him.


 Yea, except Huerta goes in like a raging bull.

BJ has at least as good a chin as Huerta does, except on top of that he has better stand up and ground game.




Niko Bellic said:


> His cardio has always been a issue. Its just how he paces himself. He paced himself well in the Florian fight thats why he did so well. Gray Maynard could give some problems but i think BJ's boxing skills would make him win that fight.



His cardio WAS an issue.  Which is why I said it doesn't look like it is one anymore, Kenny's plan was to tire BJ out, except BJ was able to handle it and it ended up working against Kenny.  You could tell there was a difference in BJ's endurance other than him just pacing himself, his whole training up to the fight was making sure he wouldn't tire out.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2009)

Jumping out of pools must do wonders for your cardio, I should try that some time.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 10, 2009)

Just stop eating a dozen donuts a day .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2009)

What if I cut back to 11 and 1/2 donuts?


----------



## Havoc (Aug 10, 2009)

That should work.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 10, 2009)

illusion said:


> I like Maynard, but there's no way he's ready for a title shot yet.
> 
> I also don't think anyone in 155 can overpower Penn like GSP did. He's in better shape, stronger and probably has the heaviest hands in the 155 division. I mean he took Lyoto Machida the distance at heavyweight, how many lightweights can actually do that? After that fight BJ said Lyoto punches like a truck and kicks like a mule.
> 
> ...



Depending on how Gray does against Huerta, it'll give us a good indication if he's ready to step up. 

Overall though I think he's got all the tools to beat BJ, he's a big and powerful 155 pounder. There's a reason why they call him the bully after all. That's what he does to his opponents he bullies them around with his superior strength and size. Also his striking has improved tremendously during the Miller fight. 

The fight with Huerta should prove exciting.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2009)

Here's hoping Huerta wins. I don't even like Huerta, but I like Maynard even less.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 10, 2009)

I really don't think Maynard is beating BJ, but anything can happen.

Diego is supposed to fighting BJ next, anyway.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2009)

I could see him winning via LNPraynard, but not much else. He'd get subbed.

Diego, on the other hand, could give BJ a war of attrition and wear him out on the feet or the ground. He has a much better shot.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 10, 2009)

Havoc said:


> You mean these moves?



That's EXACTLY what I'm talking about. Anderson should do great in boxing.
I'd rep you, but you is seald 



CrazyMoronX said:


> Poor Forrest. That was the weirdest-looking ending I can recall ever witnessing. It almost looked like Forrest just gave up, though I'm sure that's not the case. Knowing that Silva will never fight Machida, I'm not really sure what's left for him out there in the UFC.
> 
> Marquardt again? Boring. Hendo again? Maybe. GSP? I think GSP is his most intriguing fight, but only to see GSPtards shut up about how he would beat Silva. After that, maybe Rampage.
> 
> As for him fighting Fedor, while it was be an amazing fight, I really don't think it'll ever happen unless Strikeforce gives him a 1 fight deal. I think Silva wants out of MMA and he'll stay out, unlike some folk.



Forrest did gave up. This punch had almost no power in it and him leaving cage right away was enough to say, that he was annoyed and resigned. He knew he's not a match for him.

As for fight with Fedor, I wouldn't like to see it. I mean, come on guys, Silva is amazing, but Fedor would just take him down and with superior strenght and weight would destroy him by GnP.

GSP vs Silva however... :ho


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 10, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> That's EXACTLY what I'm talking about. Anderson should do great in boxing.
> I'd rep you, but you is seald
> 
> 
> ...


The only match I'd pay to see on PPV.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 10, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> The only match I'd pay to see on PPV.



Not sure. If the rest of the card was like UFC 101 I wouldn't pay $45 just to see Silva destroy GSP


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 10, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> Not sure. *If the rest of the card was like UFC 101 I wouldn't pay $45 just to see Silva destroy GSP*



This man speaks the truth.

I just wanna be in the same room as my friend. He's a diehard GSP fan, I wanna see the look on his face when GSP gets a reverse elbow to the face. 

I might watch it on a stream (If it ever happens). I don't like the quality on most streams tho.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 10, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> This man speaks the truth.
> 
> I just wanna be in the same room as my friend. He's a diehard GSP fan, I wanna see the look on his face when GSP gets a reverse elbow to the face.
> 
> I might watch it on a stream (If it ever happens). I don't like the quality on most streams tho.



Too bad I don't have any hardcore GSP fans among my friends :ho

To make you feel better about quality of streams - ESPN puts fuckload of ads in the UFC events, you don't see anything except for fight from 5:00 to 0:00 and ads of pringles. I think someone mentioned it here on other forum.

I'll stick to my SopCast - quality is ok, you have no ads and it will never be taken down like other stream sites eg. on justin.tv


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 10, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> Too bad I don't have any hardcore GSP fans among my friends :ho
> 
> To make you feel better about quality of streams - *ESPN puts fuckload of ads in the UFC events, you don't see anything except for fight from 5:00 to 0:00 and ads of pringles. I think someone mentioned it here on other forum.*
> 
> I'll stick to my SopCast - quality is ok, you have no ads and it will never be taken down like other stream sites eg. on justin.tv





Streams are fine, and free. 


SopCast and Ustream mostly. A little Justin.tv when I lose all my other streams.


----------



## Captain Smoker (Aug 10, 2009)

Anderson silva is the best fighter on the planet. Anderson=Goku, Fedor=Vegeta, Anderson=Raizen, Fedor=Sensui, Anderson=Luffy, Fedor=Bellmany. You get the picture.

I mean seriously...



You just cant fuck with that level of badassery. Anderson moved up in weight and made a TOP FIVE, FORMER LHW champion look literally like a CHILD. A fucking CHILD.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 10, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> Streams are fine, and free.
> 
> 
> SopCast and Ustream mostly. A little Justin.tv when I lose all my other streams.



Well, I go the other way around. First justin.tv for better quality, when it's taken down, than SopCast 

And to be back on MMA topic: Mariusz Pudzianowski, the strongest man on the planet is having his MMA debut in December. Anyone heard about him before, anyone waiting for this event? I personally can't wait, the guy is a great athelete, not only he's Hulk-like strong, he's flexible, was doing karate since he was 11, has amazing cardio and speed for his size.
I hope he does great and after 2-3 good fights some big organization buys him.

Pudzianowski vs Lesnar anyone?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 10, 2009)

Captain Smoker said:


> Anderson silva is the best fighter on the planet. Anderson=Goku, Fedor=Vegeta, Anderson=Raizen, Fedor=Sensui, Anderson=Luffy, Fedor=Bellmany. You get the picture.
> 
> I mean seriously...
> 
> ...



Don't get overexcited. There's one thing when both of them are top 2 best p4p fighters in the world and the other when you want to put them against each other.

It's like putting BJ Penn against Silva just because they are both great. Fedor would destroy Silva.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 10, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> Well, I go the other way around. First justin.tv for better quality, when it's taken down, than SopCast
> 
> And to be back on MMA topic: Mariusz Pudzianowski, the strongest man on the planet is having his MMA debut in December. Anyone heard about him before, anyone waiting for this event? I personally can't wait, the guy is a great athelete, not only he's Hulk-like strong, he's flexible, was doing karate since he was 11, has amazing cardio and speed for his size.
> I hope he does great and after 2-3 good fights some big organization buys him.
> ...


My money is on Pudz.   He could likely just out muscle Lensar everywhere.

Any word on what camp/team he's gonna be training with? He can get in to 	American Top Team, Lashley has been trained well. 

I wanna see Lashley Vs Lensar. Battle of the former wrestlers. 

Lashley is doing really good so far, he's 4-0 so far in his MMA career. If only these people would have never been in "Pro Wrestling" they could have started their careers much earlier.

Fedor would eat Silva for breakfast.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 10, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> My money is on Pudz.   He could likely just out muscle Lensar everywhere.
> 
> Any word on what camp/team he's gonna be training with? He can get in to 	American Top Team, Lashley has been trained well.
> 
> I wanna see Lashley Vs Lensar. Battle of the former wrestlers. :LIS



_Unfortunatelly_ it's some camp in Poland. I'm pretty sure they are good for Polish reality, but they (we) are light years behind UK or France, not to mention US. Hopefully he'll move to UK or US soon enough.

Lashley vs Lesnar would be good, but I'm not sure if Lashely is ready yet. I wasn't very impressed by his last perfomance against Sapp.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 10, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> _Unfortunatelly_ it's some camp in Poland. I'm pretty sure they are good for Polish reality, but they (we) are light years behind UK or France, not to mention US. Hopefully he'll move to UK or US soon enough.
> 
> Lashley vs Lesnar would be good, but I'm not sure if Lashely is ready yet. I wasn't very impressed by his last perfomance against Sapp.



 

I think he'll move to a new camp eventually.

Lashley needs to work on his stand up, his ground game is alright for now. He was supposed to fight Ken Shamrock. I don't think he would have come out with the "W" in that fight. I didn't see his fight with Sapp. I'll try and see it ASAP.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 10, 2009)

Apparently the world's strongest man can do splits, which is impressive as hell.  I'd love to see him just toss Lesnar around.

Fedor>Anderson.  I bet they walk around at about the same weight, or at least they would if Fedor decided to lose some chub so he could fight at LHW.  He doesn't need to or anything, which is why he doesn't, but if he wanted to he could be the same weight as Anderson and show him the real P4P king.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 10, 2009)

Dana needs to stop being stubborn and give him a non exclusive contract.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 10, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> Don't get overexcited. There's one thing when both of them are top 2 best p4p fighters in the world and the other when you want to put them against each other.
> 
> It's like putting BJ Penn against Silva just because they are both great. Fedor would destroy Silva.



I think if Silva moved up to heavy weight division and fought Fedor he would lose because all of the extra fat he would half and Fedor would still probably have a weight advantage. But if they both met at LHW division Silva would win.

 But I'm just not a big fan of Fedor. I know he beat great fighters like Hong Choi, Nogi, Cro Cop, Tim Sylivia, Andrei Arlovski Heath Herring, others but he really needs to get in the UFC to really prove himself as the best on the planet.  UFC heavyweight division has a lot of challenges for Fedor like Brock Lesnar, Frank Mir, Randy Couture, Cain V., Cheick Kongo and a lot others. After hes done cleaning out 'Strikefarces' heavyweight division he will have no choice but go to the UFC. Its only a matter of time Fedor!!


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 11, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> I think if Silva moved up to heavy weight division and fought Fedor he would lose because all of the extra fat he would half and Fedor would still probably have a weight advantage. But if they both met at LHW division Silva would win.
> 
> But I'm just not a big fan of Fedor. I know he beat great fighters like Hong Choi, Nogi, Cro Cop, Tim Sylivia, Andrei Arlovski Heath Herring, others but he really needs to get in the UFC to really prove himself as the best on the planet.  UFC heavyweight division has a lot of challenges for Fedor like Brock Lesnar, Frank Mir, Randy Couture, Cain V., Cheick Kongo and a lot others. After hes done cleaning out 'Strikefarces' heavyweight division he will have no choice but go to the UFC. Its only a matter of time Fedor!!



I'm as big fan of Silva as I am of Fedor (I even admired Silva long before Fedor), but I've got to say, there's no way in hell Anderson would win, even if they met in LHW. Fedor would just take him to the ground, which isn't that difficult for an avarage skilled fighter, not to mention judo/sambo specialist like Fedor, and just demolish him there with g'n'p.

And don't let yourself being mindfucked by Dana's propaganda - StrikeForce with Dream has as great HWs as UFC does. I think we will see (and I'd love it to happen) Fedor in UFC eventually, but he in the next few events he'll fight as strong and skilled fighters as those in UFC.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 11, 2009)

> But I'm just not a big fan of Fedor. I know he beat great fighters like Hong Choi, Nogi, Cro Cop, Tim Sylivia, Andrei Arlovski Heath Herring, others but he really needs to get in the UFC to really prove himself as the best on the planet. UFC heavyweight division has a lot of challenges for Fedor like Brock Lesnar, Frank Mir, Randy Couture, Cain V., Cheick Kongo and a lot others. After hes done cleaning out 'Strikefarces' heavyweight division he will have no choice but go to the UFC. Its only a matter of time Fedor!!


I honestly can't tell if you really mean that, or if you are parodying Dana's propaganda and I'm missing the sarcasm due to the internet.  Those guys are good, but prime Cro Cop is a far better striker than Kongo, Coleman/Randlemen prime were better wrestlers than Cain/Randy/Lesnar, and prime Nog was way better at the ground game than Mir.  He's proven everything he ever needed to prove.  UFC would just be some icing on a cake that looks like this:

I would _love _to see him fight those guys, especially Randy just because it has to happen like Chuck v Wand, but Fedor doesn't _need _to do anything.


----------



## illusion (Aug 11, 2009)

I know I'm gonna get flamed for this, but fuck it. I'm not impressed with Fedor's resume. 

Notable wins...

Mirko - Yea, yea, I know, he was soooo much better in pride and he's past his prime, but the fact is he's been getting dominated in the UFC (no offense CMX, I know he's your boy).

Nogueira - KO'd by Mir. Yea, yea, I've heard all the excuses, he was hurt, he's past his prime, yada, yada, yada.

Silvia/Arlovski - Look at their records. The only decent fighters they've beaten are themselves (not impressively I might add).

Coleman - Recently lost to Rua, who lost to Forrest. I know, I know, Fedor fought him in his prime.

Randleman - Just lost to Mike Whitehead, I know, who? Another fighter Fedor, supposedly, beat in thier prime (is that getting old or is it just me?).

Herring - Destroyed by Brock.

I think his record is overvalued because everyone thought Pride was just head and toes above the UFC, but recent fights have proved otherwise. 

Here's my point, maybe... JUST MAYBE? The competition in Pride wasn't as good as people thought it was. 

Alright give me your best shots, don't worry I can take it, just remember I'm not talking shit about your moms or anything and yes! I've seen most of the Pride shows, I just think that the talent in the UFC, right now, is better.


----------



## Hellion (Aug 11, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> Dana needs to stop being stubborn and give him a non exclusive contract.



I think this go round it is Fedor and M-1 global who are being the stubborn ones


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 11, 2009)

illusion said:


> I know I'm gonna get flamed for this, but fuck it. I'm not impressed with Fedor's resume.
> 
> Notable wins...
> 
> ...



You said it all. What should I add?


----------



## illusion (Aug 11, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> You said it all. What should I add?



Randy was past his prime a loooong time ago, but he still looks impressive. Why do these guys look so bad, overrated maybe?


----------



## Hellion (Aug 11, 2009)

illusion said:


> I know I'm gonna get flamed for this, but fuck it. I'm not impressed with Fedor's resume.
> 
> Notable wins...
> 
> ...



See this is what happens when someone who is hailed as the best doesn't go to the top company, people began to question the authenticity.  

Nowadays it is not what you did last year it is what you are going to do tomorrow, and as people look through the lst of people who Fedor has beaten they can only associate the big names with their most recent loses. and like illusion pointed out it isn't that impressive.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 11, 2009)

illusion said:


> Randy was past his prime a loooong time ago, but he still looks impressive.



Impressive? Maybe because he wasn't fighting top guys in the last few years? And do you really want to tell me he looked impressive in his fight with Lesnar?


----------



## illusion (Aug 11, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> Impressive? Maybe because he wasn't fighting top guys in the last few years? And do you really want to tell me he looked impressive in his fight with Lesnar?



The last five years, he's beaten Chuck, Vitor, Tito, Silvia and Gonzaga. All when he was over 40. That's older then any of those fighters Fedor had beaten that are, supposedly, past their prime. He's also beaten Rizzo twice (prime). That's pretty impressive.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 11, 2009)

illusion said:


> The last five years, he's beaten Chuck, Vitor, Tito, Silvia and Gonzaga. All when he was over 40. That's older then any of those fighters Fedor had beaten that are, supposedly, past their prime. He's also beaten Rizzo twice (prime). That's pretty impressive.



Not really.

He lost two of his recent matches with Liddell.

He beat Vitor 5 years ago. We are talking about most recent Randy. Still, Vitor is known for his ups and downs, one day he's a fighting genious, the other he's lower than an avarage.

Tito - 6 years ago.

Gonzaga - this one was ok (still, Gonzaga is overrated in my opinion).

Lesnar - lost, being slow, nonexplosive like he used to be, generally very unimpressive

Sylvia - made it to decision (Fedor needed 36 seconds, but nvm) and let's not forget:


> *Silvia*/Arlovski - Look at their records. The only decent fighters they've beaten are themselves (not impressively I might add).


----------



## DideeKawaii (Aug 11, 2009)

I dont even understand why there is even a discussion regarding who is the better fighter inbetween Silva and Fedor. 

Silva wouldnt beat Machida. That's my word. So let's not talk about Fedor.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 11, 2009)

Mohammad Ali was a horrible boxer, he shakes a lot and I'm pretty sure _I_ could beat him.  Look at his resume, in his last 4 fights he went 1-3, that is pathetic.  A lot of those people he beat when he was making a name for himself are dead, how could they be any good when they can't even step into a ring?

Don't give me shit about people aging, I don't believe in a slow degradation of physical ability over time, people only get old and die because they were never any good at living in the first place.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm of the "Randy is overrated" camp, but I still acknowledge his accomplishments.

Sucks about Florian.  I'm not totally surprised by the outcome, but I was still pulling for him.

And I don't think anyone was surprised about Silva/Griffin.  Griffin's whole style is tailor-made for Silva's counter punching.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 11, 2009)

> And I don't think anyone was surprised about Silva/Griffin. Griffin's whole style is tailor-made for Silva's counter punching.


I'm not surprised he dominated, but I was surprised at the extent of the domination.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 11, 2009)

The MMAthematician said:


> I'm of the "Randy is overrated" camp, but I still acknowledge his accomplishments.
> 
> Sucks about Florian.  I'm not totally surprised by the outcome, but I was still pulling for him.
> 
> And I don't think anyone was surprised about Silva/Griffin.  Griffin's whole style is tailor-made for Silva's counter punching.



They said Silva broke his jaw and thats why Griffin ran to the back so he can rush to the hospital.

[2]


----------



## Mori` (Aug 11, 2009)

Speaking of breaks, Bowles apparently broke his left hand in his fight with Torres. I'm trying to work out when that happened since he didn't seem reluctant to use it to GnP Torres for the KO to finish things.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 11, 2009)

> They said Silva broke his jaw and thats why Griffin ran to the back so he can rush to the hospital.


His trainer came out and said that wasn't the case, and that he isn't handling the loss well emotionally.  I'm still a Forrest fan, I can empathize with how hard that loss much have been, but it wasn't a broken jaw.  I feel bad for the guy since he lost pretty badly 2 fights in a row, and in both of them his opponent taunted him.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 11, 2009)

Griffin is always game and still gets respect from me.  He knew that the UFC brass was throwing him to the wolves, and agreed anyway.

Can't blame him for a loss like this.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 11, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Mohammad Ali was a horrible boxer, he shakes a lot and I'm pretty sure _I_ could beat him.  Look at his resume, in his last 4 fights he went 1-3, that is pathetic.  A lot of those people he beat when he was making a name for himself are dead, how could they be any good when they can't even step into a ring?
> 
> Don't give me shit about people aging, I don't believe in a slow degradation of physical ability over time, people only get old and die because they were never any good at living in the first place.



Come on, don't give me that crap. As nice as your last sentence may sound, it's not always true. When you around 40, when you active sport like that, every year has an impact on your performance.



The MMAthematician said:


> I'm of the "Randy is overrated" camp, but I still acknowledge his accomplishments.



That's what I'm saying. Just because I think he's a bit overrated I'm not saying I have no respect for him or think he sucks. Guy is a great athlete, did a lot to promote it outside world of sport too. He's just not what some people like to describe him and he's past his best years. That's all.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 11, 2009)

> Come on, don't give me that crap. As nice as your last sentence may sound, it's not always true. When you around 40, when you active sport like that, every year has an impact on your performance.


Yea, I was just pointed out how retarded it is to compare fighters out of their prime to them in the middle of it.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 11, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Yea, I was just pointed out how retarded it is to compare fighters out of their prime to them in the middle of it.



All right. It sounded like you are saying that there's no such a thing as prime, that a fighter is always at his fullest potential.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 11, 2009)

I was just doing a little reductio ad absurdum.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 11, 2009)

Gooba said:


> I was just doing a little reductio ad absurdum.



I noticed it in first paragraph, but didn't feel it in second. Nvm.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 11, 2009)

Gooba said:


> His trainer came out and said that wasn't the case, and that he isn't handling the loss well emotionally.  I'm still a Forrest fan, I can empathize with how hard that loss much have been, but it wasn't a broken jaw.  I feel bad for the guy since he lost pretty badly 2 fights in a row, and in both of them his opponent taunted him.



Have you noticed something his last 3 fights were against black people? 2 wins out of the 3. Black people is his weakness.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2009)

What are you suggesting? He go up and fight Cheik Kongo?


----------



## Gooba (Aug 11, 2009)

When Rashad KTFO Chuck the first thing my buddy said was "he has got to stop fighting black people."


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Aug 11, 2009)

My brother said the same thing, LOL.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2009)

Everyone at Middleweight should stop fighting black people.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 11, 2009)

Even if it's Drew "If the fight ever hits the ground, I'll get tapped like a bitch" McFederies(sp?)?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2009)

That's mean, but yes. Even then.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Aug 11, 2009)

Drew hits like you like you raped his sister, so yes, proceed with caution....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2009)

At least he doesn't attack like you raped his mother. Then you're in trouble.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 11, 2009)

^ I liked that Torres interview; paid due deference to Bowles for the win, made no excuses, and was positive about his future plans.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 11, 2009)

I hope Forrest gets back on track. I think a good fight for Forest would be Brandon Vera.


----------



## illusion (Aug 11, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Yea, I was just pointed out how retarded it is to compare fighters out of their prime to them in the middle of it.



Here are the fighters ages that are "so called" past their prime.

Mirko - *32*
Nogueira - *33*
Herring - *31*
Randleman - *38* (I'll give you Randleman)

Here are the ages of some of the guys who beat them.

Brock - *32*
Mir - *30*
Couture - *46* 
Congo - *34*

Brock is the same age as Mirko and Congo is older then Nog, so what's the next excuse? Wear and tear? LMAO! Saying they're past their prime is just a cop out to explain their recent loses. How about this? Maybe they're just fighting better competition now and maybe the Pride HW division wasn't as good as some thought. 

The only reason I didn't add Coleman is because both times Fedor fought him he was already past his prime (over 40), so according to your explanation, those losses shouldn't count. 

Oh and the only thing retarded around here is you comparing these guys to dead boxers. They're in their early 30's for Christ's sake, lets not mark their tombstones just yet. 

Final thing I want to clarify. I'm not saying you can't fall out of your prime, because age will do that to you, but what I am saying is maybe these fighters didn't lose because they're not in their prime. Maybe they lost to better fighters?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 11, 2009)

You are confusing "prime" with a certain age. Some guys are at their prime when they are in their mid 20s, some (like Ruten said) feel best when they are 30-35.

How do we know if some of those guys are past their primes? We watch fights. Don't make MMAMath here, it's not working like that. Watch fights, see how they fight, how they move, what speed, reflexes, endurance they have and than judge.


----------



## illusion (Aug 11, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> You are confusing "prime" with a certain age. Some guys are at their prime when they are in their mid 20s, some (like Ruten said) feel best when they are 30-35.
> 
> How do we know if some of those guys are past their primes? We watch fights. Don't make MMAMath here, it's not working like that. Watch fights, see how they fight, how they move, what speed, reflexes, endurance they have and than judge.



I've seen Mirko fight against both Kongo and Gonzaga. He looked the same as when he did against Fedor, just looking for his left leg kick (which is still as deadly as anyone), but if you can avoid that? He's as useless as an asshole on your elbow. I definitely still think he's got a lot of fight left in him and could knock just about anybody out at any given moment, plus considering he's still surprisingly young, in my opinion he's definitely not past his prime yet.

I've also seen Nogueira fight both Mir and Fedor. His stand up has never impressed me (huge heart though). If he would just take some of his opponents down, I can see us talking about him contending for the belt again. I'm borderline on whether he's past his prime, or if he just had a bad gameplan and paid for it.

Herring looked great against Congo, he just ran into a buzzsaw called Brock. Nothing he could've done, prime or not.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 11, 2009)

Never said CroCop is past his prime. He's still not 100% after his injuries, but he'll definitelly show some good fights soon if only his knee is ok.

Nougeira is still one of the best HWs, which doesn't mean he's not past his prime. He looked so much more impressive few years ago, but he's such a great fighter I'm sure he'll beat some serious asses.

Both of them are one of the best HWs in the world now.

Herring, can't make up mind about him, he didn't fight a lot recently.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 11, 2009)

I say they are out of their prime because watching their performances you can see a _huge _difference in their ability.  Wear and tear is also a very real excuse, especially in Nog's case since he face has taken a pounding his whole career.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 11, 2009)

illusion said:


> Here are the fighters ages that are "so called" past their prime.
> 
> Mirko - *32*
> Nogueira - *33*
> ...



Thats what i've been thinking. I do think Fedor should on the top pound-for-pound list but #1. The number 1 spot is up for grabs for GSP and Silva. Once Fedor stops playing around with these weak MMA organizations and join the UFC we'll see about top P4P.


----------



## illusion (Aug 11, 2009)

Gooba said:


> I say they are out of their prime because watching their performances you can see a _huge _difference in their ability.  Wear and tear is also a very real excuse, especially in Nog's case since he face has taken a pounding his whole career.



That's true, Nog is starting to resemble Mr. Potato Head.

Anyways, I've said a few pages back that Fedor is the best fighter of all time. I just hate it when people say, oh he can't be beat, or that guy doesn't stand a chance. We all know anything can happen, I didn't think Serra was gonna beat GSP, I would've never thought Mir would knock Nog out, but that's why they have the fights.

I guess I'm still a little steamed that he didn't sign with the UFC, that way we could've seen some of the greatest fights in the history of MMA. It's like wanting to see Ali vs. Tyson in their prime and they had it all set up, but then one of em' wouldn't sign the damned contract.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 11, 2009)

He fought a top 10 guy 2 fights ago, the #2 ranked HW in his last fight, and was lined up to face the #2 ranked one until it was canceled.  How is fighting the absolute best (besides himself) playing around, and why would going to the UFC and fighting people ranked below Arlovski and Barnett be better for his reputation?



> I guess I'm still a little steamed that he didn't sign with the UFC, that way we could've seen some of the greatest fights in history. It's like wanting to see Ali vs. Tyson in their prime and they had it all set up, but one of em' wouldn't sign the damned contract.


That analogy isn't right because he has been fighting the "Tyson" equivalent every time it changes.  Cro Cop was the #2, Nog was, Arlovski was, Barnett was, and he fought them all.  The only problem is that he is running through Tysons so easily everyone has a hard time telling who is really #2.  It just happens after fighting or trying to fight 3 top top guys in a row he sort of ran out, and there is still Overeem, Rogers, and Werdum in Strikeforce.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 11, 2009)

Of course everyone can be beat. When (thinking) people say "He'll destroy him in first round" they mean "He will most likely win in first round". But anything can happen, that's MMA, it takes one solid strike to the chin, kick to the head, or nice roll into armbar and it's over for anyone.

That's why we love this sport


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 11, 2009)

Gooba said:


> He fought a top 10 guy 2 fights ago, the #2 ranked HW in his last fight, and was lined up to face the #2 ranked one until it was canceled.  How is fighting the absolute best (besides himself) playing around, and why would going to the UFC and fighting people ranked below Arlovski and Barnett be better for his reputation?



Because Dana says so.


----------



## illusion (Aug 11, 2009)

Gooba said:


> He fought a top 10 guy 2 fights ago, the #2 ranked HW in his last fight, and was lined up to face the #2 ranked one until it was canceled.  How is fighting the absolute best (besides himself) playing around, and why would going to the UFC and fighting people ranked below Arlovski and Barnett be better for his reputation?
> 
> That analogy isn't right because he has been fighting the "Tyson" equivalent every time it changes.  Cro Cop was the #2, Nog was, Arlovski was, Barnett was, and he fought them all.  The only problem is that he is running through Tysons so easily everyone has a hard time telling who is really #2.  It just happens after fighting or trying to fight 3 top top guys in a row he sort of ran out, and there is still Overeem, Rogers, and Werdum in Strikeforce.



Arlovski hasn't beaten anyone, Werdum was run out of the UFC and like I said Nog and Cro Cop are overrated (both one dimensional). 

The only fighters the guys you've listed have beaten are each other. Look what happens when they come to the UFC. Except for Barnett, who was stripped of his UFC title for using a banned substance and it looks like he's on the juice again, some #1 contender.


----------



## Captain Smoker (Aug 11, 2009)

Fedor sucks, fights in the WEAKEST division in MMA and isnt even fighting the best guys of the division which are all in the UFC. Anderson is superior P4P.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 11, 2009)

Captain Smoker said:


> Fedor sucks, fights in the WEAKEST division in MMA and isnt even fighting the best guys of the division which are all in the UFC. Anderson is superior P4P.



Let me guess - your no.1 MMA information source is ufc.com?


----------



## Gray Wolf (Aug 11, 2009)

Gooba said:


> I say they are out of their prime because watching their performances you can see a _huge _difference in their ability.  Wear and tear is also a very real excuse, especially in Nog's case since he face has taken a pounding his whole career.



I agree Nog definitely does not have the chin and recovery he used to have.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 11, 2009)

Captain Smoker said:


> Fedor sucks, fights in the WEAKEST division in MMA and isnt even fighting the best guys of the division which are all in the UFC. Anderson is superior P4P.



I'm an Anderson Silva  fan all the way but you can say the same thing about Silva. Silva needs more notable to secure his place @ #1 worlds p4p. Forrest Griffin is overrated in my opinion coming into the fight with Silva. Forrest beat Shogun when Shogun just tore his ACL and was not in the best shape. The only notable fight he had was against Rampage. Anderson and Fedor are definitely neck-to-neck for the best P4P fighter spot.


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 11, 2009)

Smoker, why do you hate Fedor so much? This guy is a role model to everyone. He doesn't talk shit or brag. 

I'm going to assume you just recently got into MMA. As a follower of this sport for a very long time, I'm a bit offended.


----------



## Chocochip (Aug 11, 2009)

Saw Mick Foley(Mankind) at a bar and grill restaurant when I went to see this fight. He is huge.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 12, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]wXT6K4en8nk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Havoc (Aug 12, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> I'm an Anderson Silva  fan all the way but you can say the same thing about Silva. Silva needs more notable to secure his place @ #1 worlds p4p. Forrest Griffin is overrated in my opinion coming into the fight with Silva. Forrest beat Shogun when Shogun just tore his ACL and was not in the best shape. The only notable fight he had was against Rampage. Anderson and Fedor are definitely neck-to-neck for the best P4P fighter spot.



Rampage was out of shape.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Aug 12, 2009)

Havoc said:


> Rampage was out of shape.



Don't make excuses when a fighter you like loses.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 12, 2009)

LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## Gooba (Aug 12, 2009)

As much as I feel bad for Forrest about all the hate he has been getting, that was hilarious.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> Saw Mick Foley(Mankind) at a bar and grill restaurant when I went to see this fight. He is huge.


 What's he have to do with MMA? 


Gray Wolf said:


> Don't make excuses when a fighter you like loses.


 I make excuses for Mirko all the time. Of course, those are warranted.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 12, 2009)

Havoc said:


> Rampage was out of shape.



Rampage won that fight.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2009)

Rampage needs to check leg kicks.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 12, 2009)

The MMAthematician said:


> LMAO!!!!!!



 

Definitely saved.


----------



## Captain Smoker (Aug 12, 2009)

Dont give me that condescending "Im a fedor fan, so i know more about MMA than you"

I guarantee I know more about MMA than any of you in this thread. If you dont believe me, then challenge me.

I dont like Fedor and I dont think he is the best in the world. Sue me.

And now you guys are making excuses for Blowgun and Rampage. Rampage got outstruck fair and square. Outstruck by a guy who was made a mere child against Anderson silva.

Blowgun did not fight with a torn ACL. The doctors wouldnt have let him fight, if it was so. Besides, he wouldnt have been able to shoot as fast as he was, move around, or leg kick. The simple fact is he couldnt keep up with Forrests pace.

Anderson pissed on the whole LHW division by humiliating Forrest.


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 12, 2009)

How come you don't like Fedor? In such rare cases do I find someone disliking Fedor. 

And when did you start watching MMA?


----------



## Gooba (Aug 12, 2009)

Captain Smoker said:


> Dont give me that condescending "Im a fedor fan, so i know more about MMA than you"
> 
> I guarantee I know more about MMA than any of you in this thread. If you dont believe me, then challenge me.


I'm sure you train UFC real hard.



> I dont like Fedor and I dont think he is the best in the world. Sue me.
> 
> And now you guys are making excuses for Blowgun and Rampage. Rampage got outstruck fair and square. Outstruck by a guy who was made a mere child against Anderson silva.
> 
> ...


He didn't have a torn ACL, but he got it before the fight and it had a severe impact on his training, especially his cardio.  When you can't run for months and months you are going to lose your tank and he did, and that cost him against Forrest and it was still a problem against Coleman.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2009)

We'll see what happens when he fights Machida.

Then again, Machida has a way of making people look bad.


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 12, 2009)

I'll be rooting for Machida when he fights Shogun. But, it is one of those matches where you are torn between two fighters. Meh, Machida is my favorite LHW fighter so.... Go Machida!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2009)

I have no real attachments to Shogun but I really like Machida, so I'll be rooting for him, too. 

On paper Machida should win; Shogun has some good standup and all, but it's not going to work against a guy like Machida. He's not going to get a sloppy crazy powershot in that easily, and there's nothing he'll be able to do on the ground if it goes there.


----------



## kakashi5 (Aug 12, 2009)

Captain Smoker said:


> Dont give me that condescending "Im a fedor fan, so i know more about MMA than you"
> 
> I guarantee I know more about MMA than any of you in this thread. If you dont believe me, then challenge me.
> 
> ...



you sound like an affliction noob. ZOMG I BEEN TRAINING UFC NOW I KNOW MORE THAN THESE GUYS, I MUST TELL THEM HOW WRONG THEY ARE ON THE INTERNET ZOMGZZZZ SOMEONE IS WRONG ON THE INTERNETS ZOMGGGGG HURRRRRRRRRHNNNNNNNNNNNFFFFFFF


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 12, 2009)

Captain Smoker said:


> Dont give me that condescending "Im a fedor fan, so i know more about MMA than you"
> 
> I guarantee I know more about MMA than any of you in this thread. If you dont believe me, then challenge me.
> 
> ...



Lol at you feeling special and original by saying "I don't like Fedor and I don't think he's the best".

I don't care how much you know about MMA if you still draw a failed conclusions (Fedor is not the best, StrikeForce is a shitty org with no good fighters).

And then you get all offensive at people who defend Rampage or Shogun, even though there are people both liking and disliking those fighters.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 12, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I have no real attachments to Shogun but I really like Machida, so I'll be rooting for him, too.
> 
> On paper Machida should win; Shogun has some good standup and all, but it's not going to work against a guy like Machida. He's not going to get a sloppy crazy powershot in that easily, and there's nothing he'll be able to do on the ground if it goes there.



Shogun is my second favorite LHW. I think if Shogun comes in good condition and works on his cardio he can beat Machida. If you look at Machida recent fights he gets tired fast. Thats why he always keep a slow pace. 

The biggest advantage Shogun can have over Machida is on the ground. If he puts Machida on his back and ground and pound he can win the fight easily. Especially since Machida hasn't had much experience being punch in the face so when Shogun unloads a barrage of punches Machida isn't gonna have a clue to what to but try to defend the punches. I would love to see Shogun as the new UFC LHW. Especially with the Rampage/Rashad fight coming in december. A fight with either one of them would be great.


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 12, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> Shogun is my second favorite LHW. I think if Shogun comes in good condition and works on his cardio he can beat Machida. If you look at Machida recent fights he gets tired fast. Thats why he always keep a slow pace.
> 
> The biggest advantage Shogun can have over Machida is on the ground. If he puts Machida on his back and ground and pound he can win the fight easily. *Especially since Machida hasn't had much experience being punch in the face *so when Shogun unloads a barrage of punches Machida isn't gonna have a clue to what to but try to defend the punches. I would love to see Shogun as the new UFC LHW. Especially with the Rampage/Rashad fight coming in december. A fight with either one of them would be great.




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIZgkjGBeYc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 12, 2009)

Sengoku said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIZgkjGBeYc[/YOUTUBE]



I loved it. The first time I saw it I was like "wtf? "

Japanese - weird, but awesome at the same time.

And I concure - I'd love to see Shogun as a champion. Not because I like him (I don't really care about him), but it would make a little mess in LHW, possible Silva attack on belt and so on.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 13, 2009)

What the fuck did I just watch?


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 13, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> What the fuck did I just watch?



You just watched a war god giving powerups to Machida.


----------



## Captain Smoker (Aug 13, 2009)

It doesnt matter how long ive been watching MMA. Ive been breathing and bleeding MMA for the last 5 years. It's my life. I sit on MMA forums all day, I watch HL videos all day, ive watched every significant fight, I can name every champion and name each of their strengths and weaknesses.

I dont like Fedor, because he has a boring personality, he fights in the weakest division in MMA, his fans are the most annoying cult of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) there is, and he is selfish. Hell even Fedor said in an interview he hates how his fans worship him. He refuses to sign with the NFL, to fight the best HW division while he is in his prime. Because the NFL wont co promote with his shitty organization? Thats bullshit. Fuck Fedor. Fedor is a great fighter, he is insane, he shows no emotion, he destroys opponents. But I can live with great champions like Machida, A silva, and BJ penn who seek challenges. Who put fighting over business. 

And saying NFL wasnt a miss type. UFC is the NFL. Tom brady plays in the NFL, not the CFL.


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 13, 2009)

Captain Smoker said:


> It doesnt matter how long ive been watching MMA. Ive been breathing and bleeding MMA for the last 5 years. It's my life. I sit on MMA forums all day, I watch HL videos all day, ive watched every significant fight, I can name every champion and name each of their strengths and weaknesses.
> 
> I dont like Fedor, because he has a boring personality, he fights in the weakest division in MMA, his fans are the most annoying cult of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) there is, and he is selfish. *Hell even Fedor said in an interview he hates how his fans worship him.* *He refuses to sign with the NFL, to fight the best HW division while he is in his prime. Because the NFL wont co promote with his shitty organization?* Thats bullshit. Fuck Fedor. Fedor is a great fighter, he is insane, he shows no emotion, he destroys opponents. But I can live with great champions like Machida, A silva, and BJ penn who seek challenges. Who put fighting over business.
> 
> And saying NFL wasnt a miss type. UFC is the NFL. Tom brady plays in the NFL, not the CFL.



1.) That is because he believes no one is above God. Having pictures of him submitting God's arm is a spit to his religion. 

2.) It is not up to Fedor since he doesn't even own M1. Blame it on Vadim, not Fedor. 

3.) Fedor fought the best in Pride when Nog and Crocop were rated as #2 and #3 respectively. Where were the UFC champs when Pride was still active?

4.) Very shitty reason of disliking a fighter. I do agree though that Fedor should be in the UFC.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 13, 2009)

Captain Smoker said:


> It doesnt matter how long ive been watching MMA. *Ive been breathing and bleeding MMA for the last 5 years. It's my life. I sit on MMA forums all day,* I watch HL videos all day, ive watched every significant fight, I can name every champion and name each of their strengths and weaknesses.
> 
> I dont like Fedor, because he has a boring personality, he fights in the weakest division in MMA, his fans are the most annoying cult of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) there is, and he is selfish. Hell even Fedor said in an interview he hates how his fans worship him. He refuses to sign with the NFL, to fight the best HW division while he is in his prime. Because the NFL wont co promote with his shitty organization? Thats bullshit. Fuck Fedor. Fedor is a great fighter, he is insane, he shows no emotion, he destroys opponents. But I can live with great champions like Machida, A silva, and BJ penn who seek challenges. Who put fighting over business.
> 
> And saying NFL wasnt a miss type. UFC is the NFL. Tom brady plays in the NFL, not the CFL.



I dont believe this. You cant be as big of a buff as you say you are if you dont like Fedor. Fact


----------



## Ippy (Aug 13, 2009)

Not only have I been a big MMA fan for years (first MMA match seen was Rampage's first fight against Eastman in KOTC), I've trained in it, and I've been on Sherdog long enough that no one would dare call me a "TUF noob", and yet, I still do not like the Fedor nutsac hanging that is constantly being done pretty much anywhere MMA's talked about.

I'm just not a fan of the guy.  He's a good fighter, but damn.

It's his annoying fans that get on my nerves.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 13, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> Shogun is my second favorite LHW. I think if Shogun comes in good condition and works on his cardio he can beat Machida. If you look at Machida recent fights he gets tired fast. Thats why he always keep a slow pace.
> 
> The biggest advantage Shogun can have over Machida is on the ground. If he puts Machida on his back and ground and pound he can win the fight easily. Especially since Machida hasn't had much experience being punch in the face so when Shogun unloads a barrage of punches Machida isn't gonna have a clue to what to but try to defend the punches. I would love to see Shogun as the new UFC LHW. Especially with the Rampage/Rashad fight coming in december. A fight with either one of them would be great.


 In theory. Machida hasn't been proven on the ground that much; for all we know he could be some ground wizard. He does have a BB in BJJ, and it's not just a hand-out belt like some fighters get.

Also, I can't remember seeing Machida tired and I've seen most of his fights (even the one in the video posted where he gets slapped by Anoki).


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 13, 2009)

The MMAthematician said:


> Not only have I been a big MMA fan for years (first MMA match seen was Rampage's first fight against Eastman in KOTC), I've trained in it, and I've been on Sherdog long enough that no one would dare call me a "TUF noob", and yet, I still do not like the Fedor nutsac hanging that is constantly being done pretty much anywhere MMA's talked about.
> 
> I'm just not a fan of the guy.  He's a good fighter, but damn.
> 
> It's his annoying fans that get on my nerves.



That's because you sit too much on sites and forums like sharedog. It's like with Naruto - you read it and may not be the biggest fan of Sasuke, but don't really hate him. You go to NF and sit here for few days - you're gonna choose a side and you're either gonna love him do death or shake your fist whenever he appears in a chapter.

Fuck all those forums where everyone is a fucking spcialist and everyone is professional MMA fighter, yet noone can post his video of even interclub fight. I'm not saying you can't be a fan without training it, it's perfectly fine like with many other sports. You can very well know the sport without being on the mat even once, but hell, don't pretend you are someone else. Also, you can analyse fights, fighters, their strenghts and weaknesses, but don't spill personal bullshit about them (eg. "BJ is a crybaby", "Fedor is such a coward" etc.).

And visiting forums and such, just makes you start going too emotional about it, people (because of eg. fanbase like MMAthematician mentioned) stop thinking rational and start saying nonsense, like saying Fedor is not best fighter in the history. I personally prefere to watch Genki Sudo, Silva, Wanderlei fight, because of their style, but I'm not getting delusional, Fedor is #1.



Captain Smoker said:


> It doesnt matter how long ive been watching MMA. Ive been breathing and bleeding MMA for the last 5 years. It's my life. I sit on MMA forums all day, I watch HL videos all day, ive watched every significant fight, I can name every champion and name each of their strengths and weaknesses.
> 
> I dont like Fedor, because he has a boring personality, he fights in the weakest division in MMA, his fans are the most annoying cult of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) there is, and he is selfish. Hell even *Fedor said in an interview he hates how his fans worship him*. He refuses to sign with the NFL, to fight the best HW division while he is in his prime. Because the NFL wont co promote with his shitty organization? Thats bullshit. Fuck Fedor. Fedor is a great fighter, he is insane, he shows no emotion, he destroys opponents. But I can live with great champions like Machida, A silva, and BJ penn who seek challenges. Who put fighting over business.
> 
> And saying NFL wasnt a miss type. UFC is the NFL. Tom brady plays in the NFL, not the CFL.



He didn't said he "hates it", he said he doesn't like it and asked them to stop it.
About seeking challanges, you've got to take into account, that Fedor priorities are quite different from an avarage "western" fighter. Religion is on the first place for him, then country, then probably challange and somewhere further - money.


----------



## kakashi5 (Aug 13, 2009)

captain smokie, what is your username on the underground and sherdog? so i can set you to ignore


----------



## illusion (Aug 13, 2009)

The MAthematician said:


> Not only have I been a big MMA fan for years (first MMA match seen was Rampage's first fight against Eastman in KOTC), I've trained in it, and I've been on Sherdog long enough that no one would dare call me a "TUF noob", and yet, I still do not like the Fedor nutsack hanging that is constantly being done pretty much anywhere MMA's talked about.
> 
> I'm just not a fan of the guy.  He's a good fighter, but damn.
> 
> It's his annoying fans that get on my nerves.




I was born and raised in Laie, Hawaii. There's a guy there named Big T (Teila Tuli), nobody fucked with him or his brothers, he was a very cool guy though. He was in the very first UFC (matter of fact the very first fight ever). The entire town was buzzing about it (I was 12), for a straight month that's all me and my friends would talk about. We'd say noone can beat Big T, he's probably the best fighter in the world! 

When the fight started there were about 60 people in one room watching it on a 24 inch screen and countless others outside looking through the window. I can remember everyone cheering when he came out in his ie lava lava and threw up his Laie Boy sign with his hands. I had goosebumps, I can't remember ever being that excited. I even let out a yell, "lets go Big T!"

Anyways the fight lasted no more then 20 seconds, he got his eye kicked back into his socket and came back to Laie with an eye patch on. I was devastated, but ever since then I was in love with the sport. So I, like you, have been a fan for a long time and I feel the same way about the Fedor huggers. They get on my nerves, they say he's unbeatable and noone stands a chance against him, it pisses me off! Randy? KO'd in the first round, Brock? Submitted in 3 seconds, Anderson? GnP'd, referee stoppage, in the first. Fuck that!

Kalashnikov, you've made some great points. I think going to certain sites made me choose a side. I admit Fedor is incredible and it's easy to say he'd beat everyone in the UFC, but I'm tired of everyone assuming, I wanna see it and we were so close! That's what pissed me off the most.

Sorry about the long post.


----------



## Captain Smoker (Aug 13, 2009)

Sengoku said:


> 1.) That is because he believes no one is above God. Having pictures of him submitting God's arm is a spit to his religion.
> 
> 2.) It is not up to Fedor since he doesn't even own M1. Blame it on Vadim, not Fedor.
> 
> ...



And thats why Fedor was the BEST back then, in 05 when he beat Cro Cop. But we are talking about NOW. And NOW, I dont think he is P4P best anymore until he comes and unifies the UFC HW title.


----------



## Captain Smoker (Aug 13, 2009)

kakashi5 said:


> captain smokie, what is your username on the underground and sherdog? so i can set you to ignore



I dont post on shitdog. That website is way too stupid to even be worthy of my presence. Nothing but morons there, nut huggers and morons.


----------



## kakashi5 (Aug 13, 2009)

Captain Smoker said:


> I dont post on shitdog. That website is way too stupid to even be worthy of my presence. Nothing but morons there, nut huggers and morons.



good, that was only in case i ever went there.

what about the underground?


----------



## Captain Smoker (Aug 13, 2009)

I prefer Cameldog.net


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 13, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EpsAhDWSBM&feature=channel_page[/YOUTUBE]

Most epic Fedor video.

EVER.


----------



## kakashi5 (Aug 13, 2009)

Captain Smoker said:


> I prefer matbattle.com



hmm, not sure about that one


----------



## illusion (Aug 13, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EpsAhDWSBM&feature=channel_page[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Most epic Fedor video.
> 
> EVER.



Reps for that. Fucking awesome!


----------



## Havoc (Aug 14, 2009)

The MMAthematician said:


> Not only have I been a big MMA fan for years (first MMA match seen was Rampage's first fight against Eastman in KOTC), I've trained in it, and I've been on Sherdog long enough that no one would dare call me a "TUF noob", and yet, I still do not like the Fedor nutsac hanging that is constantly being done pretty much anywhere MMA's talked about.
> 
> I'm just not a fan of the guy.  He's a good fighter, but damn.
> 
> It's his annoying fans that get on my nerves.



Is it any worse than BJ, Silva, or GSP nuthugging?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 14, 2009)

Havoc said:


> Is it any worse than BJ, Silva, or GSP nuthugging?



YES

GSP nuthuggers are the worst.

"GSP > Silva anyday"


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 14, 2009)

I still prefer to concentrate on fighters, rather than their fans.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 14, 2009)

Fedor is only #1 on paper, given his past accomplisments and skills. To stay on the top of the list you have to fight the best in your division. Fedor hasn't been doing that consistently enough to stay on top for a while now.

And, since he's in Strikeforce, I don't see him fighting anyone too noteworthy for a while now. Overeem? Gimme a break.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 14, 2009)

> Fedor is only #1 on paper, given his past accomplisments and skills. To stay on the top of the list you have to fight the best in your division. Fedor hasn't been doing that consistently enough to stay on top for a while now.


He fought the #2 HW earlier this year, then was scheduled to fight the new #2 since he knocked the other one down a few pegs.  He couldn't have been lined up to fight better in the UFC.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 14, 2009)

Are you suggesting Arlovski is #2? I guess if you're living in 2005. But I said consistently. Before that he fought Tim Sylvia, who was already on a huge decline.

Before that he fought Hong Man Choi.

Before that he fought Matt Lindland.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 14, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Are you suggesting Arlovski is #2? I guess if you're living in 2005. But I said consistently. Before that he fought Tim Sylvia, who was already on a huge decline.
> 
> Before that he fought Hong Man Choi.
> 
> Before that he fought Matt Lindland.



I don't think Arlovski is that great either, but for some reason he was ranked #2 or #3 HW in the world in the world when signing and fighting with Fedor. That's a fact.

He would Fedor fight in UFC? Lesnar? Give me a break.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 14, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Are you suggesting Arlovski is #2? I guess if you're living in 2005. But I said consistently. Before that he fought Tim Sylvia, who was already on a huge decline.
> 
> Before that he fought Hong Man Choi.
> 
> Before that he fought Matt Lindland.


Living in January 2009 he was #2 and Barnett #3, then Arlovski got knocked down a few and Barnett took up #2 until the drug test ruined him.  Tim had only lost to Randy and Big Nog after being the HW Champ for a while, so it wasn't a huge decline since those two were also top 5.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 14, 2009)

Pros Picks Carano vs Cyborg

Pros that picked Carano: 23
Pros that picked Cyborg: 10
Pros that could not decide: 4

I like Randy's line about Gina: "she looks great and has had a very good camp."


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 14, 2009)

I think Tim was on the decline before his losses. His win over Brandon Vera, for instance. What a horrible fight that was.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 14, 2009)

Here is the info from Sherdog's rankings at the time of each fight:

Josh Barnett: #2
Andrei Arlovski: #2
Tim Sylvia: #4


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 14, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Pros Picks Carano vs Cyborg
> 
> Pros that picked Carano: 23
> Pros that picked Cyborg: 10
> ...



I really hope Gina Carano wins.


----------



## Captain Smoker (Aug 14, 2009)

AA was NOT the #2 HW in the world. Fedor fans just placed him there to make Fedors win look better.

The fact is, A silva and Machida have unified the UFC/PRIDE titles. Fedor has yet to unify the UFC title. Fighting ex UFC champs who get KO'd by cans isnt enough.

Fedor has the potential to reach #1 P4P again, but he has to unify the UFC title first.


----------



## Captain Smoker (Aug 14, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Here is the info from Sherdog's rankings at the time of each fight:
> 
> Josh Barnett: #2
> Andrei Arlovski: #2
> Tim Sylvia: #4



Sherdog has horrible rankings. 

I mean for fucks sake, they dont even have Anderson silva as a top 10 LHW. They have Rampage and Rashad in the top 10 P4P. They have fucking BJ penn at #6 P4P, BJ PENN!! A guy whos most recent losses were againt world class fighters ABOVE his weight. He fucking fought MACHIDA at HW. Yet he is #6 P4P for making his natural division look like a joke?

Barnett hasnt beaten anybody since 06. He wasnt #2.


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 14, 2009)

Captain Smoker said:


> Sherdog has horrible rankings.
> 
> I mean for fucks sake, they dont even have Anderson silva as a top 10 LHW. They have Rampage and Rashad in the top 10 P4P. They have fucking BJ penn at #6 P4P, BJ PENN!! A guy whos most recent losses were againt world class fighters ABOVE his weight. He fucking fought MACHIDA at HW. Yet he is #6 P4P for making his natural division look like a joke?
> 
> Barnett hasnt beaten anybody since 06. He wasnt #2.



Why the hell would Anderson be top 10 LHW if he only fought the sandman? And I'm pretty sure this was prior before the Forrest fight too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 14, 2009)

I think he's talking about current rankings; the ones that they put out a couple days ago.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 14, 2009)

Captain Smoker said:


> I mean for fucks sake, they dont even have Anderson silva as a top 10 LHW. They have Rampage and Rashad in the top 10 P4P.



Because he isn't.

Rampage should be in the top 10 p4p imo.


----------



## kakashi5 (Aug 14, 2009)

*deletes thread from subscriptions because of huge idiocy*


----------



## Havoc (Aug 14, 2009)

How is Silva a top 10 LHW after beating a can and Forrest?

When he faces more than one "real" contender at LHW he can be a top 10 fighter.


----------



## attackoflance (Aug 14, 2009)

kakashi5 said:


> *deletes thread from subscriptions because of huge idiocy*



This thread used to be good I admit, but stopped reading awhile ago.


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 14, 2009)

Tomorrow MMA fight!!!!


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 14, 2009)

Captain Smoker said:


> Sherdog has horrible rankings.
> 
> I mean for fucks sake, they dont even have Anderson silva as a top 10 LHW. They have Rampage and Rashad in the top 10 P4P. They have fucking BJ penn at #6 P4P, BJ PENN!! A guy whos most recent losses were againt world class fighters ABOVE his weight. He fucking fought MACHIDA at HW. Yet he is #6 P4P for making his natural division look like a joke?
> 
> Barnett hasnt beaten anybody since 06. He wasnt #2.



lol


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 14, 2009)

YEAH!!!!!!!!!MMA Fightin tomorrow that rocks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 14, 2009)

LMAO iCarly maked a episode like MMA (i don't watch iCarly my sister watch it!)


----------



## Havoc (Aug 14, 2009)

suuure                    .


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 14, 2009)

Im sereus!!!


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 14, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVhEbTIExrk[/YOUTUBE]

Check this out! Go to 4:35 and watch how cyborg puts to sleep an interviewer just like that, the guy didn't even know she's gonna do it. Hilarious


----------



## Mori` (Aug 14, 2009)

hahah holy shit, that was hilarious


----------



## Gooba (Aug 14, 2009)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT GINA AND CYBORG BOTH MADE WEIGHT!!!!!!!!

I'm blown away.  I'm glad I didn't put any money on it or I would have lost the house.

Smoker, just curious what your rankings are.  

Brock
Fedor
Mir
Nog
Barnett
Cain
Carwin
Kongo
Overeem
Randy

Am I close?


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 14, 2009)

WOWW Really???


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 14, 2009)

still can't believe it!


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey GOOBA who's gonna fight tomorrow???


----------



## Havoc (Aug 14, 2009)

Don't triple post, especially when you don't actually have anything of worth to say.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 14, 2009)

Smart move by Dana. Spike TV will be airing UFC 100 tommorow night to go up againts Strikeforce....I wonder which will get the higher ratings.


----------



## Sorrow-Tear's Champion (Aug 14, 2009)

I'd rather tivo UFC 100 and watch Strikeforce. Fresh fights are better than repeats of what I've already seen.


----------



## Captain Smoker (Aug 15, 2009)

Havoc said:


> How is Silva a top 10 LHW after beating a can and Forrest?
> 
> When he faces more than one "real" contender at LHW he can be a top 10 fighter.



Do you know what fucking logic is? Apparently you dont. Forrest was a top 5 LHW, an ex LHW champion(recent), and we was utterly made a fool out of in 3 minutes. Anderson did what Shogun and Rampage failed to do. How can Forrest be ranked ahead of a guy who demolished him? Anderson= top 10 at least. Top 5 IMO. Top 2 skill wise.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 15, 2009)

Captain Smoker said:


> Do you know what fucking logic is? Apparently you dont. Forrest was a top 5 LHW, an ex LHW champion(recent), and we was utterly made a fool out of in 3 minutes. Anderson did what Shogun and Rampage failed to do. How can Forrest be ranked ahead of a guy who demolished him? Anderson= top 10 at least. Top 5 IMO. Top 2 skill wise.



The problem is, he's originally MW, so no serious rankings are gonna include him in their best LHW top10. That's why you don't see him there.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 15, 2009)

Sorrow-Tear's Champion said:


> I'd rather tivo UFC 100 and watch Strikeforce. Fresh fights are better than repeats of what I've already seen.



I plan on doing the same, but I got a feeling that 100 will get higher ratings than the Carano/Cyborg bout.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 15, 2009)

Captain Smoker said:


> Do you know what fucking logic is? Apparently you dont. Forrest was a top 5 LHW, an ex LHW champion(recent), and we was utterly made a fool out of in 3 minutes. Anderson did what Shogun and Rampage failed to do. How can Forrest be ranked ahead of a guy who demolished him? Anderson= top 10 at least. Top 5 IMO. Top 2 skill wise.



So I guess Keith Jardine should be a top 5 LHW for beating Forrest.  Oh wait, Rampage beat Keith, who beat Forrest!

You are ranked based on more than just one fight, you don't know what you're talking about, kid.  

You don't actually know how the ranking system works. :\


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 15, 2009)

Havoc said:


> So I guess Keith Jardine should be a top 5 LHW for beating Forrest.  Oh wait, Rampage beat Keith, who beat Forrest!
> 
> You are ranked based on more than just one fight, you don't know what you're talking about, kid.
> 
> You don't actually know how the ranking system works. :\



What I know, he's gonna enjoy this video:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYEZXjKW_6I[/YOUTUBE]

Gotta watch it. Dana you naughty, you...


----------



## Gooba (Aug 15, 2009)

Yes Anderson is one of the top 5 LHWs when he fights in that division, but the rankings consider him a MW so that is where he is.  They aren't saying 10 people are better than him at LHW, they just don't consider him one despite fighting there twice since he is the MW champ with tons of fights in that division.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 15, 2009)

Havoc said:


> Because he isn't.
> 
> Rampage should be in the top 10 p4p imo.


I like rampage but he doesn't deserve to be in the top P4P right now. They way he lost to Wanderlei Silva and Shogun Rua still lingers in conversation of Rampage. But if Rampage beats Rashad he might be in the top P4P.


Havoc said:


> How is Silva a top 10 LHW after beating a can and Forrest?
> 
> When he faces more than one "real" contender at LHW he can be a top 10 fighter.



James Irvin is a can? Hes not amazing but he was a worthy opponent andf how is Forrest not a real contender when he was former UFC champion.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 15, 2009)




----------



## ostrich (Aug 15, 2009)

That's a man,yo


----------



## Gooba (Aug 15, 2009)

Why is Wanderlei in a wig?


----------



## Havoc (Aug 15, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> I like rampage but he doesn't deserve to be in the top P4P right now. They way he lost to Wanderlei Silva and Shogun Rua still lingers in conversation of Rampage. But if Rampage beats Rashad he might be in the top P4P.
> 
> 
> James Irvin is a can? Hes not amazing but he was a worthy opponent andf how is Forrest not a real contender when he was former UFC champion.


Rampage is in the top p4p, your opinion is noted and filed under idc. 

Maybe can is too much, he is no where near a top fighter in the LHW division.

Read my post again, saying he needs to face more than one real contender infers that he has already faced one, Forrest.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 15, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Why is Wanderlei in a wig?



I don't know, but it looks like he packed on the muscle for this fight.


----------



## Captain Smoker (Aug 15, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> The problem is, he's originally MW, so no serious rankings are gonna include him in their best LHW top10. That's why you don't see him there.



That doesnt matter. Hendo was ranked in two weight classes before.


----------



## Captain Smoker (Aug 15, 2009)

Havoc said:


> So I guess Keith Jardine should be a top 5 LHW for beating Forrest.  Oh wait, Rampage beat Keith, who beat Forrest!
> 
> You are ranked based on more than just one fight, you don't know what you're talking about, kid.
> 
> You don't actually know how the ranking system works. :\



Jardine beat Forrest two fucking years ago, before Forrest was ranked, and just lost. Quit wasting my time with your ignorance. You arent on my level of MMA knowledge.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 15, 2009)

Captain Smoker said:


> That doesnt matter. Hendo was ranked in two weight classes before.



Ok, what rankings are *your* reading and you believe to be accurate?



Captain Smoker said:


> Jardine beat Forrest two fucking years ago, before Forrest was ranked, and just lost. Quit wasting my time with your ignorance. *You arent on my level of MMA knowledge.*



I bow to you MMA god


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 15, 2009)

Captain Smoker said:


> Jardine beat Forrest two fucking years ago, before Forrest was ranked, and just lost. Quit wasting my time with your ignorance. You arent on my level of MMA knowledge.



Oh wow. I bet your Black Belt ranked on Sherdog forums right? 

Okay if your a real MMA fan what does MMA stand for?


----------



## Havoc (Aug 15, 2009)

Captain Smoker said:


> Jardine beat Forrest two fucking years ago, before Forrest was ranked, and just lost. Quit wasting my time with your ignorance. You arent on my level of MMA knowledge.


Yea, and Forrest beat Shogun almost 2 years ago and Rampage over a year ago.  I guess those nine months between his fight with Jardine and his fight against Shogun made him a completely different fighter.  Hey guess what, Silva just beat Forrest after he was coming off a loss.

The top 5 LHW all have multiple wins over top fighters in their class, Silva doesn't.  Forrest was never above Rampage even after he beat him, because Rampage still has a better overall record and has fought and won against better opponents.  Just like the top 10 LHW all have better records than the 2-0 Silva...

Anyone who has seen a TUF commercial has more MMA knowledge than you.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 15, 2009)

Havoc said:


> Yea, and Forrest beat Shogun almost 2 years ago and Rampage over a year ago.  I guess those nine months between his fight with Jardine and his fight against Shogun made him a completely different fighter.  Hey guess what, Silva just beat Forrest after he was coming off a loss.
> 
> The top 5 LHW all have multiple wins over top fighters in their class, Silva doesn't.  Forrest was never above Rampage even after he beat him, because Rampage still has a better overall record and has fought and won against better opponents.  Just like the top 10 LHW all have better records than the 2-0 Silva...
> 
> Anyone who has seen a TUF commercial has more MMA knowledge than you.



Even if Silva is 2-0 in LHW no one would dare to take him easily considering that most of LHW's are bigger than Silva. The only guy that I think could beat Silva is Machida but that will never happen.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 15, 2009)

I knew Forrest vs Bonnar would be 1 on UFC 100 ultimate fights.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 15, 2009)

Hmm

Strikeforce hasnt started bad


----------



## Havoc (Aug 15, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> Even if Silva is 2-0 in LHW no one would dare to take him easily considering that most of LHW's are bigger than Silva. The only guy that I think could beat Silva is Machida but that will never happen.


Well, you're a fanboy, it's to be expected.

But seriously, you can say this all you want, until he fights more top class LHW fighters it doesn't matter.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 15, 2009)

Holy shit Mousasi.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 15, 2009)

All of Strikefarces fights so far have been finished, none have gone the distance. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I feel sorry for Renato Sobral. For him to lose like that gives  him even more bad image and ruins his chances going back to the UFC. Good KO by Mousasi.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 16, 2009)

OMFGOMFGOMFGOMFGOMFGOMFGOMFGOMFG

IM SO FUCKING HORNY AFTER SEE THAT FIGHT.

I have never seen cyborg as attractive but after I fight I can seriously say I would fuck her to death


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 16, 2009)

This isn't even fair. Cyborg is a Wanderlei Silva with a wig. Go back to mens Featherweight division.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 16, 2009)

I bet you'd die in under a minute.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 16, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> OMFGOMFGOMFGOMFGOMFGOMFGOMFGOMFG
> 
> IM SO FUCKING HORNY AFTER SEE THAT FIGHT.
> 
> I have never seen cyborg as attractive but after I fight I can seriously say I would fuck her to death



Wtf ? I would have to drown myself in alcohol to find her attractive.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 16, 2009)

She still isnt techically pretty but I find her pretty much irresistable at this moment.

Took my all my willpower night to fap during that last 20 seconds


----------



## Gray Wolf (Aug 16, 2009)

The best female MMA fighters are Megumi Fujii and Tara LaRosa, they actually have skill and technique.

Cyborg's takedowns where horrible.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 16, 2009)

Gina looked winded when they got up from the ground the first time. Cyborg fights just like all ChuteBox fighters. All it takes a Machida Taekwondo/Karate girl to kick Cyborg's ass.


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 16, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> Gina looked winded when they got up from the ground the first time. Cyborg fights just like all ChuteBox fighters. *All it takes a Machida Taekwondo/Karate girl to kick Cyborg's ass.*



For sure. Now we just have to find someone who can beat the Cyborg with that skill set.


----------



## JustPimpin (Aug 16, 2009)

Just rewatched ufc 100 FOR FREE on Spike TV =[ Why did I pay $45 for it the first time only one month ago?!


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 16, 2009)

Should have watched it on the internet bub 

Plus they cut the interviews out


----------



## Havoc (Aug 16, 2009)

JustPimpin said:


> Just rewatched ufc 100 FOR FREE on Spike TV =[ Why did I pay $45 for it the first time only one month ago?!



Because you're Dana's bitch.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 16, 2009)

Randy and Gina should have had less sex, and more training.


----------



## Captain Smoker (Aug 16, 2009)

Havoc said:


> Yea, and Forrest beat Shogun almost 2 years ago and Rampage over a year ago.  I guess those nine months between his fight with Jardine and his fight against Shogun made him a completely different fighter.  Hey guess what, Silva just beat Forrest after he was coming off a loss.
> 
> The top 5 LHW all have multiple wins over top fighters in their class, Silva doesn't.  Forrest was never above Rampage even after he beat him, because Rampage still has a better overall record and has fought and won against better opponents.  Just like the top 10 LHW all have better records than the 2-0 Silva...
> 
> Anyone who has seen a TUF commercial has more MMA knowledge than you.


Forrest was the LHW champion less than a year ago, you FOOL. The LHW division....you know, the most stacked division in MMA. You can claim Forrest was inferior to Rampage all you want, but it only makes you look like a fuckin fool, being Forrest BEAT Rampage fair and square. He also BEAT Shogun. All of this AFTER losing to Sardines. 

Forrest was a top 5 ex UFC LHW champion, Anderson made him look like a fool. In turn making everyone else on Forrests level look like a fool. 

Learn how to think independently instead of copying Sherdogs rankings. Me>Sherdog. Anderson=Top 10 LHW, top 3 skill wise.



Gooba said:


> Holy shit Mousasi.


Mousasi is a monster. I have him top 10 LHW now. He is a future threat to the UFC LHW division.



Gray Wolf said:


> The best female MMA fighters are Megumi Fujii and Tara LaRosa, they actually have skill and technique.
> 
> Cyborg's takedowns where horrible.


I agree. Womens MMA is new, and like the mens MMA, it needs time to evolve. It will happen quicker than mens, but I say in a good 5 years, some mentally disciplined, technically masterful Machida type bitch will come along and make Cyborg look foolish.

Cyborg is a physical beast though.


----------



## JustPimpin (Aug 16, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Should have watched it on the internet bub
> 
> Plus they cut the interviews out



can never find it stream 

Plus we just get a whole bunch of peope to throw 5 bucks and thn throw a massive party

sometimes we barely even watch it the first time its on


----------



## JustPimpin (Aug 16, 2009)

Havoc said:


> Because you're Dana's bitch.



Your mom


----------



## Havoc (Aug 16, 2009)

Captain Smoker said:


> Forrest was the LHW champion less than a year ago, you FOOL. The LHW division....you know, the most stacked division in MMA. You can claim Forrest was inferior to Rampage all you want, but it only makes you look like a fuckin fool, being Forrest BEAT Rampage fair and square. He also BEAT Shogun. All of this AFTER losing to Sardines.
> 
> Forrest was a top 5 ex UFC LHW champion, Anderson made him look like a fool. In turn making everyone else on Forrests level look like a fool.
> 
> Learn how to think independently instead of copying Sherdogs rankings. Me>Sherdog. Anderson=Top 10 LHW, top 3 skill wise.




Yes, I know when he was a LHW champion for 5 minutes.  So Forrest is a completely different fighter 9 months after he lost to Jardine?  And yet he was tkoed by Rashad.  Forrest never has been, and probably never will be top 5 LHW imo.  Obviously I don't blindly follow sherdog's ranking if I disagree with Forrest's rank.  So what happens when/if Rampage beats Rashad, does that put him on Silva's level for you?  

Whoa, that is a ridiculous statement.  So Anderson is automatically better than anyone Forrest has beaten because he beat Forrest, yea, let's completely ignore matchups.  Silva is the exact kind of fighter that is Forrest weakness.  He's faster, with better stand up, and he is a counter attacker.  

Dan Henderson, someone Rampage beat, did a MUCH better job against Silva than Forrest.  Forrest fought like an idiot, I don't think he even had a gameplan, and if he did, it was a horrible one.

Until Anderson gets some more fights he is not a top 10 LHW.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 16, 2009)

JustPimpin said:


> Your mom



Is Dana White.

Tito Ortiz is my father.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 16, 2009)

Havoc said:


> Randy and Gina should have had less sex, and more training.



This x2.

I saw Randy Couture smack ass as she got in the octagon. He give her special treatment..Xtreme Couture treatment


----------



## Gooba (Aug 16, 2009)

Forrest>Rampage
Forrest>Shogun
Shogun>Rampage>Jardine>Forrest
Shogun>Rampage>Wandy>Jardine>Forrest
Shogun>Rampage>Chuck>Tito>Forrest
Soon Shogun>Machida>Rashad>Forrest
Soon Shogun>Machida>Tito>Forrest
Soon Shogun>Rampage>Rashad>Forrest

MMAth is fun and useless.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 16, 2009)

Captain Smoker said:


> Mousasi is a monster. I have him top 10 LHW now. He is a future threat to the UFC LHW division.



How could he beat a threat to the UFC LHW division if hes not in the UFC? I would like for him to go agaisnt a decent UFC fighter like Jon Jones or Luiz Cane.


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 16, 2009)

Whos Mousasi???


----------



## Havoc (Aug 16, 2009)

Anderson's executioner!


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 16, 2009)

OH! Thanks!


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Aug 16, 2009)

what's with all the MMAth lol?

Well done to Cyborg but I really wanted Gina to win even though I knew it wasn't going to happen. =[
The look on her face before the fight said it all.

Mousasi is a beast. It is a bit of a shame that he's not in the UFC but the UFC can't sign everyone. I'm liking Strikeforce alot at the moment anyway.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 16, 2009)

Mousasi is a monster, just watched the strikeforce card. Entertaining to say the least


----------



## mortsleam (Aug 16, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Forrest>Rampage
> Forrest>Shogun
> Shogun>Rampage>Jardine>Forrest
> Shogun>Rampage>Wandy>Jardine>Forrest
> ...



Ok, I agree w. your talk about Shogun>Rampage>Rashad>Forrest, once he starts putting on more performances like the Chuck Lidell fight but after his knee surgery that was his only impressive win. The only reason he is gonna fight Machida for the title is because Rampage said no to the offer to fight Machida. Theres the arguement that when he beat Lidell, that Lidell has lost "it." I do not think Shogun>Machida ever...

And wtf are you guys saying that Silva is only 2-0 in the LHW division, he embarrassed both Forrest and Irvin in the first round. Forrest has put on a show with Evans, beat Rampage, and beat Shogun easily considered a top contender in the division. And Silva made him look like it was his first fight, the only chance other fighters in the division besides Machida have in beating Silva is attempting to get close to him, take him down and hold him there. And remember he is a black belt under the Nogeuira brothers in bjj...


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 16, 2009)

I saw mousasi!!!!!!!


----------



## Gooba (Aug 16, 2009)

> Ok, I agree w. your talk about Shogun>Rampage>Rashad>Forrest, once he starts putting on more performances like the Chuck Lidell fight but after his knee surgery that was his only impressive win. The only reason he is gonna fight Machida for the title is because Rampage said no to the offer to fight Machida. Theres the arguement that when he beat Lidell, that Lidell has lost "it." I do not think Shogun>Machida ever...


I wasn't doing actual talk, just showing how silly MMAth is because there was a lot of talk of it.  We'll be able to see if Shogun>Machida on October 24th.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 17, 2009)

mortsleam said:


> And wtf are you guys saying that Silva is only 2-0 in the LHW division, he embarrassed both Forrest and Irvin in the first round.



Yea, and that would be the 2 fights.

Making him 2-0.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 17, 2009)

mortsleam said:


> Ok, I agree w. your talk about Shogun>Rampage>Rashad>Forrest, once he starts putting on more performances like the Chuck Lidell fight but after his knee surgery that was his only impressive win. The only reason he is gonna fight Machida for the title is because Rampage said no to the offer to fight Machida. Theres the arguement that when he beat Lidell, that Lidell has lost "it." I do not think Shogun>Machida ever...
> 
> And wtf are you guys saying that Silva is only 2-0 in the LHW division, he embarrassed both Forrest and Irvin in the first round. Forrest has put on a show with Evans, beat Rampage, *and beat Shogun easily considered a top contender in the division*. And Silva made him look like it was his first fight, the only chance other fighters in the division besides Machida have in beating Silva is attempting to get close to him, take him down and hold him there. And remember he is a black belt under the Nogeuira brothers in bjj...



There should definitely be a Shogun vs Forrest rematch. Forrest got more credit than he should've have. Shogun in that fight just came off a recent knee injury and couldn't do much cardio workouts with made a big factor for him in the fight against Forrest. With that said, Shogun did alright considering that he was in the worst shape in his career.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 17, 2009)

Chidori Mistress said:


> what's with all the MMAth lol?
> 
> Well done to Cyborg but I really wanted Gina to win even though I knew it wasn't going to happen. =[
> The look on her face before the fight said it all.
> ...



StrikeForce or UFC, doesn't matter. He would walk through any UFC LHW (maybe except for Silva and Machida) as he did in Dream/SF. Dana soon will start trashtalk him, saying he's "fucking noone, because he doesn't fight in UFC" while secretly still trying to sign him for his organisation.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 17, 2009)

He will probably eventually come to the UFC anyway.

That is, if he wants to fight the best, and not be a coward like Fedor. [/Dana]


----------



## mortsleam (Aug 17, 2009)

Havoc said:


> Yea, and that would be the 2 fights.
> 
> Making him 2-0.



What I meant to say is, his record in the LHW division may only be 2-0 but he is obviously a huge force to be reakoned with, which other people were denieing that he is.


Gooba said:


> I wasn't doing actual talk, just showing how silly MMAth is because there was a lot of talk of it.  We'll be able to see if Shogun>Machida on October 24th.



Yeah, but I don't see Machida losing especially after beating everyone while making it looking easily on his way to the championship in his first title defense, that would be awful. I hope Shogun becomes 100% after his knee surgery, the dude is 27 thats crazy...

But in UFC 102, who do you think is going to win?
Couture vs. Minotauro
Jardine vs. Silva
Marquardt vs. Demian Maia 
Brandon Vera vs. The Polish Experiment. 

I do not know whose going to win Minotaruo vs. Couture.
But I think Silva > Jardine. Marquardt > Maia, and Vera vs. TPE


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 17, 2009)

mortsleam said:


> But in UFC 102, who do you think is going to win?
> Couture vs. Minotauro
> Jardine vs. Silva
> Marquardt vs. Demian Maia
> ...



I think Minotauro but I want Couture to win.

Silva. He is one of the few guys who actually has a badass and pissed off face AND is really good at striking and submissions. 

Maia for me. 

Vera.


----------



## mortsleam (Aug 17, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> There should definitely be a Shogun vs Forrest rematch. Forrest got more credit than he should've have. Shogun in that fight just came off a recent knee injury and couldn't do much cardio workouts with made a big factor for him in the fight against Forrest. With that said, Shogun did alright considering that he was in the worst shape in his career.



I don't wanna see a rematch verse them, I hate rematches unless they are big title rematches. I want him to destroy everyone in the LHW division. (except Machida) Yeah, I don't think he should have accepted that fight considering Griffin is huge and it would consume mad energy trying to go on the ground w/ him and etc. He came out of two reconstructive leg surgeries or somthing right? wtf was he thinking.


----------



## cygnus (Aug 17, 2009)

mortsleam said:


> But in UFC 102, who do you think is going to win?
> *Couture* vs. Minotauro
> Jardine vs. *Silva*
> Marquardt vs. *Demian Maia *
> *Brandon Vera *vs. The Polish Experiment.



Haha, for a second there I was thinking "why the hell would they let Jardine get rape-choked again"...


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 17, 2009)

mortsleam said:


> What I meant to say is, his record in the LHW division may only be 2-0 but he is obviously a huge force to be reakoned with, which other people were denieing that he is.
> 
> 
> Yeah, but I don't see Machida losing especially after beating everyone while making it looking easily on his way to the championship in his first title defense, that would be awful. I hope Shogun becomes 100% after his knee surgery, the dude is 27 thats crazy...
> ...



Minotauro by submission.
Silva by TKO
Maia by submission
I like both Vera and Kryztof. Idk who will win that fight.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 17, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> Minotauro by submission.
> Silva by TKO
> Maia by submission
> I like both Vera and *Krzysztof*. Idk who will win that fight.





*Nogueira by sub.*

*Silva by TKO.*

*Maia or Marquardt *- I can't decide here, didn't see a lot of their fights.

Vera is on the roll and Krzysztof has still a lot to work on, but he's also getting better and better with every fight. Really hard to choose, but I'll go for a fellow countryman - *Soszynski by kimura*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 17, 2009)

Strikeforce was decent. It felt a little short though; too bad Nick Diaz didn't make it.  Most of the fights played out the way I expected them to, although I wanted to see Mousasi lose. 

As for UFC 102, here are my picks:

Couture - decision
Silva - rape choke
Marquardt - decision
Mxyzptlk - decision

I predict a pretty boring fight card, honestly.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 17, 2009)

mortsleam said:


> What I meant to say is, his record in the LHW division may only be 2-0 but he is obviously a huge force to be reakoned with, which other people were denieing that he is.



Yea, I know what you meant. 


No one is denying he is a great fighter though.  He just shouldn't be ranked in the top 10 LHW yet.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 17, 2009)

Nog by decision
Silva by KO
Maia by submission
Vera by tricking him into saying Iksnyzsos Fotzsyzrk.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 17, 2009)

Link removed
^
Chuck Liddel is gonna be on the show Dancing With The Stars 

Maybe dancing will help with his foot work in the octagon.



Havoc said:


> Yea, I know what you meant.
> 
> 
> No one is denying he is a great fighter though.  He just shouldn't be ranked in the top 10 LHW yet.



Mousasi is getting too much hype right now. People are acting like he just knocked out Rampage or something. Its ridiculous.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 17, 2009)

Dancing With the Stars? WHY?!?


I think Mousasi is getting a little over-touted, too, but he is a great fighter for sure. I call it the Overeem effect. Anyone that looks great in other orgs. is automatically better than everyone in the UFC. Let's not even take into effect they are possibly fighting lesser competition, or people are just looking at the records and not the actual fights.


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 17, 2009)

Overeem's striking has improved drastically. His submission is decent but there is no question that Overeem is one of the bests.

KOing Badr, going to a decision with Remy, etc.

But yeah, I'm a little biased towards Overeem so...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 17, 2009)

Striking isn't everything. I'm not saying Overeem isn't good, I'm just saying he isn't top 10 yet. Then again, with Bret Rogers in top 10, I'd feel better with Overeem in there. HW division is so fucked up right now.


----------



## Killa Cam (Aug 17, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Dancing With the Stars? WHY?!



Figures he can actually win something? He aint doing shit in LHW but being a gatekeeper? What they going to do, rematch with Jardine?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 17, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Dancing With the Stars? WHY?!?
> 
> 
> I think Mousasi is getting a little over-touted, too, but he is a great fighter for sure. I call it the Overeem effect. Anyone that looks great in other orgs. is automatically better than everyone in the UFC. Let's not even take into effect they are possibly fighting lesser competition, or people are just looking at the records and not the actual fights.



People are actually comparing is striking IQ to Fedor and say he can stand a chance to Anderson Silva. Who has Mousasi beaten? I hope Sokoudjou beats Mousasi in the open-weight fight @ Dream 11.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah, I saw a few threads like that over on Sherdog; a few people seem to think that since he smashed Babalu he'd do the same thing to Anderson--because Babalu is on the same ecchelon as Anderson, right? 

I think they are just getting caught up in the storm of hype surrounding him. Typical Sherdog. It happened with Soko before, it happened with Jardine, and it even happened with Houston Alexander.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 17, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, I saw a few threads like that over on Sherdog; a few people seem to think that since he smashed Babalu he'd do the same thing to Anderson--because Babalu is on the same ecchelon as Anderson, right?
> 
> I think they are just getting caught up in the storm of hype surrounding him. Typical Sherdog. It happened with Soko before, it happened with Jardine, and it even happened with Houston Alexander.



Tbh  Houston Alexander was believable  at the moment. The way killed Jardine was very surprising and when people thought that was just a fluke he TKO'd Alessio Sakara. But then Thiago Silva and James Irvin got the picture


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 17, 2009)

He did, for a moment there. But then I went and saw that one fight of his where he greased up and thought maybe there was something else to this Houston Alexander cat. 

I see Rogers as a second coming of Alexander/Soko until he proves himself at least once more against a top 10 HW. I would like to see him against Werdum next maybe see his ground game.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 17, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, I saw a few threads like that over on Sherdog; a few people seem to think that since he smashed Babalu he'd do the same thing to Anderson--because Babalu is on the same ecchelon as Anderson, right?
> 
> I think they are just getting caught up in the storm of hype surrounding him. Typical Sherdog. It happened with Soko before, it happened with Jardine, and it even happened with Houston Alexander.


Well looked what happened with Silva.

He embarrassed Forrest and people think he is #1 or #2 LHW.


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 17, 2009)

Saturdays MMA fightin!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 17, 2009)

Havoc said:


> Well looked what happened with Silva.
> 
> He embarrassed Forrest and people think he is #1 or #2 LHW.


Wtf? He's defintely not #1 or #2 and i've never heard anyone say hes #1, not even the Sherdog idiots. If I would have to rank Silva in the LHW division he would definitely be a 5.


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 17, 2009)

Silva is preety good...


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 17, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, I saw a few threads like that over on Sherdog; a few people seem to think that since he smashed Babalu he'd do the same thing to Anderson--because Babalu is on the same ecchelon as Anderson, right?
> 
> I think they are just getting caught up in the storm of hype surrounding him. Typical Sherdog. It happened with Soko before, it happened with Jardine, and it even happened with Houston Alexander.



I don't know about Sherdog, but the guy *is* a real deal. He's not only winning everything, he's winning in a great way. In 26 wins, he won only twice by decission. He destroyed Manhoef - top striker in his weightcalss - he destroyed Sobral in one minute - that's hell of an achievment.

He even KO'd Musashi - one of the most titled and expirienced kickboxer - in the first round, under kickboxing rules, which was his first fight like that (not counting his fights prior to MMA career, which was years ago).

Jardine?  That guy is a joke, he's your typicall thug - can take a lot of punishment and is hella strong, but has no technique whatsoever.


----------



## mortsleam (Aug 18, 2009)

I don't believe Silva's ranking should be high in the light heavyweight division but he would destroy everyone or almost everyone who had a better rank than him in a fight.
And, I think 102 might not be the most exciting card, but I think UFC 103 will be amazing.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 18, 2009)

Anybody see TUF10?


----------



## Ippy (Aug 18, 2009)

AHAHAHAHHA

I fucking told everyone that Cyborg would destroy Carano.  I fucking told 'em!


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Aug 18, 2009)

So in your opinion (all that want to answer it) who are the best in each categories of weight in UFC right now?!
PSG is unquestionable on his of course!  The guy is just perfect on everything he does, take downs almost 100% effective, great brazilian juijitsu and good power on his punches and jab.
And yeah Silva is awesome, and he gets better every time he fights.

Sayonara
NK


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 18, 2009)

mortsleam said:


> I don't believe Silva's ranking should be high in the light heavyweight division but he would destroy everyone or almost everyone who had a better rank than him in a fight.
> And, I think 102 might not be the most exciting card, but I think UFC 103 will be amazing.



Yeah I hope Rich Franklin beats Vitor Belfort.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 18, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> i've never heard anyone say hes #1, not even the Sherdog idiots..


Then you haven't been on sherdog enough.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 18, 2009)

He probably shouldn't be ranked #1, but I wouldn't be surprised if he could beat Rampage, Machida, or Shogun if they fought.  I view those as the 3 most likely to be #1, since Rashad lost to Machida he might be 2, but not 1.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 18, 2009)

Lmao, Ishida is using the Penn excuse.

Link removed


> As first reported by f4wonline.com and confirmed by FiveOuncesofPain, members of Mitsuhiro Ishida's camp have issued a verbal complaint to the California State Athletic Commission that Gilbert Melendez was illegally greased up during their fight at Saturday's Strikeforce event. Melendez defeated Ishida by third-round TKO in a one-sided match marked by Melendez's flawless counter-punching and takedown defense. During their first meeting in 2007, Ishida was able to control Melendez with his takedowns and grappling, which could explain why Ishida thought something didn't feel right in San Jose. Melendez, of course, dismissed the charges as ludicrous, telling Sherdog:
> “I did not grease in the fight. The athletic commission was with me the whole time. I didn’t bring any grease with me. I didn’t think there was much grappling in the fight anyway…. It’s kind of funny, but kind of weak. I beat him good and there’s no way I greased.”
> 
> Ishida has until the end of the week to file a formal complaint in writing if he wants to further pursue the charge. As we've seen in the past, greasing accusations can be effective if you're Japanese, and the guy who beat you is Korean, and the fight took place in Japan. It's a lot harder to find sympathy in the U.S., even when you have an entire music video's worth of evidence.



LOL at one of the comments



> Its not bullshit its the truth..There is a vid up right now on TMZ where Melendez's corner is in the dressing room rubbing GSP all over his neck and back


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2009)

Melendez was rubbing GSP all over his neck?


----------



## Havoc (Aug 18, 2009)

You act like you wouldn't.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2009)

Only if it bestowed me some kind of super fighting abilities.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 18, 2009)

Drink Machida's piss and rub GSP on your neck.

You'll be unbeatable.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 18, 2009)

I'll do that plus down Fedor's Vodka


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 18, 2009)

Gooba said:


> I'll do that plus down Fedor's Vodka



Drunken Fedor could still beat anyone that strikeforce has to offer.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 18, 2009)

Plus blow Anderson silva

You would beable to take out entire weight divisions at once


----------



## Havoc (Aug 18, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Plus blow Anderson silva
> 
> You would beable to take out entire weight divisions at once



no homo

right?


----------



## mortsleam (Aug 18, 2009)

Namikaze Kakashi said:


> So in your opinion (all that want to answer it) who are the best in each categories of weight in UFC right now?!
> PSG is unquestionable on his of course!  The guy is just perfect on everything he does, take downs almost 100% effective, great brazilian juijitsu and good power on his punches and jab.
> And yeah Silva is awesome, and he gets better every time he fights.
> 
> ...



I disagree that Silva gets better every fight, we wouldn't know that nobody ever tests him really, lol. PSG? are you talking about GSP. He's strong as fuck for 170 and has mad cardio and the best takedowns in MMA, you can say he gets better every fight. For example the first time he fought Penn compared to the 2nd, and completely owned Thiago. 



Gooba said:


> He probably shouldn't be ranked #1, but I wouldn't be surprised if he could beat Rampage, Machida, or Shogun if they fought.  I view those as the 3 most likely to be #1, since Rashad lost to Machida he might be 2, but not 1.



I don't think Shogun is allowed to be considered #1, 2 or 3 in the UFC LHW division right now, even though he may have been in awful shape when he fought Griffin, but he lost to Griffin and Griffin lost to Silva, so if the UFC ranking system works like that than he would be below Silva. But, Silva's ranking never matters because he's not going for the belt, as he says.

im mad this dude didn't say no homo


----------



## Gooba (Aug 19, 2009)

He shouldn't be ranked #1, but I was talking about the three other people who I think might actually be #1.  If his cardio really is back to Pride days he could be a monster again, beat Machida, then dominate for years.  The guy is only 27, it is possible.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 19, 2009)

mortsleam said:


> I don't think Shogun is allowed to be considered #1, 2 or 3 in the UFC LHW division right now, even though he may have been in awful shape when he fought Griffin, but he lost to Griffin and Griffin lost to Silva, so if the UFC ranking system works like that than he would be below Silva.



No, what are you doing here is MMAMath and rankings don't work like that.



Gooba said:


> He shouldn't be ranked #1, but I was talking about the three other people who I think might actually be #1.  If his cardio really is back to Pride days he could be a monster again, beat Machida, then dominate for years.  The guy is only 27, it is possible.



Then UFC signs Mousasi and it's all over :ho


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 19, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Plus blow Anderson silva
> 
> You would beable to take out entire weight divisions at once



See your banned because you forgot to to say no homo

But I would blow Anderson to have his striking ability

/no homo


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Aug 19, 2009)

mortsleam said:


> I disagree that Silva gets better every fight, we wouldn't know that nobody ever tests him really, lol. PSG? are you talking about GSP. He's strong as fuck for 170 and has mad cardio and the best takedowns in MMA, you can say he gets better every fight. For example the first time he fought Penn compared to the 2nd, and completely owned Thiago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL! Yeah i meant GSP!  He surely is all you said! That guy is just crazy effective and a super machine.
Well i sitck with saying Silva gets better everytime...he needs someone who tests him but he gets his skills sharper with every new fight.

Sayonara
NK


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2009)

I think Shogun vs Machida is going to answer a lot of questions about both fighters. At least, that's my hope. Perhaps we'll see a different Machida; perhaps we'll see "old Shogun". Whatever the case, it's a compelling fight.

Still, I think Machida could beat "old Shogun", too, regardless of which one shows up.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 19, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think Shogun vs Machida is going to answer a lot of questions about both fighters. At least, that's my hope. Perhaps we'll see a different Machida; perhaps we'll see "old Shogun". Whatever the case, it's a compelling fight.
> 
> Still, I think Machida could beat "old Shogun", too, regardless of which one shows up.



Well I would agree if they fought with pride rules. Shogun ended most of his fights in pride with soccor kicks or stomps to the face, stuff you can't do in Pride. I'm rooting for Shogun to win but Machida will probably win by TKO.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 19, 2009)

Yea it is a bit sad with the new rules.  I think Rampage would have beat Forrest with his SAVAGE knees to the head on the ground.  If you don't know what I'm talking about go check out some of his early fights, it was insane.  He'd come up about 60 degrees into the air despite all physics then rain down a knee of destruction that would make Wand proud.

Kicks to a downed opponent really changes the fight game too.  Knock a guy to his knees in Pride and it is about 5 times as likely to end in stoppage than in UFC.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 19, 2009)

If you are talking about successful knees and kicks at opponent on the ground, you should have mention Wanderlei and Igor Vovchanchyn (who's actually coming back to MMA, yay!).


----------



## Senkou (Aug 20, 2009)

But we all know Silva is ducking Okami right?


----------



## Gooba (Aug 20, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> If you are talking about successful knees and kicks at opponent on the ground, you should have mention Wanderlei and Igor Vovchanchyn (who's actually coming back to MMA, yay!).


I figured those two, and Shogun, were a given since everyone knows about their knees and kicks to grounded opponents.  Rampage's grounded knees aren't as infamous.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 20, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Yea it is a bit sad with the new rules. I think Rampage would have beat Forrest with his SAVAGE knees to the head on the ground. If you don't know what I'm talking about go check out some of his early fights, it was insane. He'd come up about 60 degrees into the air despite all physics then rain down a knee of destruction that would make Wand proud.
> 
> Kicks to a downed opponent really changes the fight game too. Knock a guy to his knees in Pride and it is about 5 times as likely to end in stoppage than in UFC.


I suppose so. A lot of the guys in Pride didn't even utilize the knees or kicks on the ground very effectively. Much like a lot of the earlier UFC guys didn't use the virtually no rules concept. 

Still, we don't know what Machida would do with those same rules. Perhaps he'd be just as vicious? Or maybe he'll be like an elusive snake on the ground. 



Kalashnikov said:


> If you are talking about successful knees and kicks at opponent on the ground, you should have mention Wanderlei and Igor Vovchanchyn (who's actually coming back to MMA, yay!).


 He is? 


Senkou said:


> But we all know Silva is ducking Okami right?


He's ducking him, alright. He's paying Joe Silva not to match up him and threatening to kick Dana's ass.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 20, 2009)

Senkou said:


> But we all know Silva is ducking Okami right?



I think they were suppose to fight one time but Okami got injured so they gave him Patrick Cote (who got raped with leg kicks).


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 21, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He is?



Yup, these are news from mid-July actually:



> After nearly a four-year hiatus, Igor "Ice Cold" Vovchanchyn, a pioneer and legend of the sport, has decided to step back into the ring. Fighting Mixed Combative has announced that Igor will be featured in the promotion's second event in September (their first event is scheduled for Aug. 15th.) The card is also rumored to showcase the much anticipated debut of Blagio "Fedor Killer" Alexandre Ivanov against the brother of the man whom he defeated in Combat Sambo, Aleksander Emelianenko.
> 
> Ivan Emelianenko, Jan Nortje, Julia Berezikova, and Mikhail Malyutin are also rumored to be on the September card.
> 
> Vovchanchyn, best known for being one of the few strikers to find success in an era of MMA where grappling was exploding onto the scene, sports a 49 - 10 - 1 (1 NC) record, with 26 wins coming by way of TKO. It will be the Ukranian's first fight since 2005, when he was forced to retire due to repeated injuries.



Also:

- Coleman vs Tito in UFC 106 (Nostalgia would be a good name for an event )

- Wandy is not fighting till 2010, so no Bisping vs Wandy in UFC 105. Silva has scar removal operation on his face

- Carwin vs Lesnar in UFC 106, hope it's gonna be good


----------



## Segan (Aug 21, 2009)

Guys, who is fighting there?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 21, 2009)

Where? **


----------



## Segan (Aug 21, 2009)

In the gif...


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 21, 2009)

Lol, I thought it's your sig 

It's Melvin Manhoef (black guy) vs Paulo Filho during Dream 10. Good fight


----------



## Gooba (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm looking forward to Carwin v Brock.   I heard rumors of Anderson Silva v Mir but that has to be crazy.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 21, 2009)

Carwin might win if the keep the fight on the feet but if Brock takes him down its all over. I don't mind Anderson vs Mir only if its @ 205 division.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 21, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> Yup, these are news from mid-July actually:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So Fedor's OTHER brother is fighting, too?!? 

As for Carwin vs Brock... well, I guess I'd rather see Brock defend against someone rather than no one, but obviously Carwin isn't deserving of it. Then again Brock wasn't either at 2-1.

I got Brock all day. He'll get an easy takedown and destroy Carwin. If it is on the feet too long though Carwin could get the KO. I just think Brock will be coming in with a good gameplan.


----------



## less (Aug 21, 2009)

Just saw Mousasi turn off the lights in Babalu's head. Really liking the guy. Calm, versatile and and only 24. The fact that he could tell Babalu was out and stopped hitting him before the ref even got there was a class move too.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 21, 2009)

Gooba said:


> I'm looking forward to Carwin v Brock.   I heard rumors of Anderson Silva v Mir but that has to be crazy.



Stupid rumors someone made up, I'm sure of that. Next fight for Silva is defense against Hendo, then most probably some 205 fight, but I don't think it's gonna be Mir.



CrazyMoronX said:


> So Fedor's OTHER brother is fighting, too?!?
> 
> As for Carwin vs Brock... well, I guess I'd rather see Brock defend against someone rather than no one, but obviously Carwin isn't deserving of it. Then again Brock wasn't either at 2-1.
> 
> I got Brock all day. He'll get an easy takedown and destroy Carwin. If it is on the feet too long though Carwin could get the KO. I just think Brock will be coming in with a good gameplan.



Yup, but Fedor said few years ago in an interview, that the thirs Emelianenko will never fight, because he lacks discipline to train properly. Maybe he matured? Who knows.



less said:


> Just saw Mousasi turn off the lights in Babalu's head. Really liking the guy. Calm, versatile and and only 24. The fact that he could tell Babalu was out and stopped hitting him before the ref even got there was a class move too.



I forgot to mention that. That was one of the most impressive aspects of the fight. Not only class move and playing fair, but also shows how calm, composed and clearly thinking he was/is during fight. Can't wait for his next fights (poor Soku).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 21, 2009)

In other words, Fedor doesn't think his little bro has the right skills/mindset and is prepping excuses ahead of time. Very Brazilian of him. 

Yeah, sucks for Soccerjew. He was just starting to get back into the 'W' column.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 21, 2009)

Nah. Fedor said it around 2-3 years ago and that's his brother first fight. Unless he sees future... now all makes sense


----------



## Havoc (Aug 21, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> Carwin might win if the keep the fight on the feet but if Brock takes him down its all over. I don't mind Anderson vs Mir only if its @ 205 division.



Mir can't get down to 205.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 21, 2009)

He may be able to see the future. It'd help explain his mad abilities. He sees everything coming.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 21, 2009)

I read an article that Anderson is seriously going up to Heavyweight division. He said hes gonna follow Fedors eating habits.

EDIT: Here


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 21, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> I read an article that Anderson is seriously going up to Heavyweight division. He said hes gonna follow Fedors eating habits.
> 
> EDIT: Here



Weird. When I quote your post a see a link, but looking normaly at your post, it's not showing for me 

Just in case someone has the same problem:
Here


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 21, 2009)

Ok, I read it. It's some kind of "comedy" blog or something, guy is making this up to troll people and provoke them to call him names and such. 

Anderson is NOT fighting Mir anytime soon.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 21, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> Ok, I read it. It's some kind of "comedy" blog or something, guy is making this up to troll people and provoke them to call him names and such.
> 
> Anderson is NOT fighting Mir anytime soon.



Oh 

He trolled me good then


----------



## Gooba (Aug 22, 2009)

Anderson v Fedor isn't a crazy fight.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 22, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> Oh
> 
> He trolled me good then



Ok, wtf:


> by Michael Rome on Aug 20, 2009 3:34 PM EDT in News
> 
> File this under the crazy section.  Josh Gross says that Anderson Silva wants to fight at heavyweight, and has a certain opponent in mind:      Anderson Silva wants big-money event fights. And he's willing to work at heavyweight to make sure they happen.
> 
> ...



That's fucking crazy.

On my defense about previous post - guy is wrting his artcile the way to really make people angry and provoke them to flame him. It's just that this kind of news with his style of wrtiting I thought it's a big joke.

I really don't know what to think about it.



Gooba said:


> Anderson v Fedor isn't a crazy fight.



Depending on which weight class they fight in, it would be a bit unfair for one or another fighter.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 22, 2009)

I wouldn't be surprised if Fedor and Anderson walk around within 10 pounds of each other.  They could just do it at their natural weights.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 22, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0Y4F96LEp4[/YOUTUBE]

DREAM 12 promotional video. Sakuraba's back (hopefully), Cage-like think (probably hexagon) and maybe return of soccer kicks and stomps to the head.

Would be AWESOME.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 22, 2009)

Sakuraba should go to the UFC and sub Lyoto.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 23, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> I forgot to mention that. That was one of the most impressive aspects of the fight. Not only class move and playing fair, but also shows how calm, composed and clearly thinking he was/is during fight. Can't wait for his next fights (poor Soku).



Definitely agree, and oddly enough given the fact they are fighting, it was in stark contrast with Soku continuing to wail on Nortje even after the ref got in and stopped the bout for TKO in his last outing. Really looking forward to that match up, in fact the next couple of dream cards look like they're going to be chock full of awesome


----------



## mortsleam (Aug 25, 2009)

Havoc said:


> Mir can't get down to 205.



Exactly, did you guys see him at UFC 100 weigh-in's? He was fucking huge. I don't even know how those guys at 205 make 205, my friend is like 190lbs, and he looks small as fuck lol.
Why would he fight Mir, he honestly doesn't get much out of that fight. Maybe he should retire his Middle-weight championship if he's into fighting big guys now. Because, I hear that the next fight is with Henderson, and than with the winner of Marquardt vs. Maia...


----------



## Ippy (Aug 26, 2009)

Igor's coming back!?

How!?

He had mad health problems, last time I checked, and had trouble moving at all, let alone fighting professionally.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 27, 2009)

How?  Because he's the fucking man that's how.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 27, 2009)

He's moving his body with his strong will alone. And he's gonna destroy anyway.


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Aug 27, 2009)

OMFG...i just saw Anderson Silva against Forrest Griffin in UFC101...
what was that?! Is Anderson Silva a god?! For more then once he was just there chilling with hands down and giving some crazy strikes, jabs or whatever like he was training or something...
Forrest Griffin in a great fighter...but damn...he was owned.

Sayonara
NK


----------



## Vault (Aug 27, 2009)

I knoe Silva is godly, the way he just effortlessly dodges and attack, he literally played with Forest that fight.


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Aug 27, 2009)

Vault said:


> I knoe Silva is godly, the way he just effortlessly dodges and attack, he literally played with Forest that fight.



No doubt! And he was like...humble doing it...not like someone getting cocky or something! He was just there like...bring it on...i wanna give a show to these people and once again show that i have the skills.
Cant wait to see what Silva is gonna do next.
Silva on the end of the fight shouted out for BOPE which is the elite and hardcore police force in Brazil with whom Silva made some trainings and all, even posing fro some pics with the uniform (he could very well be one of them since he's deadly enought).
IF u're interested in seeing how much hardcore BOPE is check the movie "Tropa de Elite" or "Elite Troop"(in english).

Sayonara
NK


----------



## Vault (Aug 27, 2009)

Well he did say that his next match he was going to give the audience a show since he wasnt impressed by his Thales showing.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 27, 2009)

Namikaze Kakashi said:


> No doubt! And he was like...humble doing it...not like someone getting cocky or something! He was just there like...bring it on...i wanna give a show to these people and once again show that i have the skills.
> Cant wait to see what Silva is gonna do next.
> Silva on the end of the fight shouted out for BOPE which is the elite and hardcore police force in Brazil with whom Silva made some trainings and all, even posing fro some pics with the uniform (he could very well be one of them since he's deadly enought).
> IF u're interested in seeing how much hardcore BOPE is check the movie "Tropa de Elite" or "Elite Troop"(in english).
> ...



Actually he got cocky in the middle of the of the fight, he sometimes does that. He's humble in the interviews and generally outside the cage, but when he's fighting sometimes this I-am-the-best-in-the-world attitude can be seen. He quickly appologised, though.


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Aug 27, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> Actually he got cocky in the middle of the of the fight, he sometimes does that. He's humble in the interviews and generally outside the cage, but when he's fighting sometimes this I-am-the-best-in-the-world attitude can be seen. He quickly appologised, though.



Well i see your point but i dont think that it can be considered him being or acting cocky. Common, the guy clearly is one if not the best  out there on his weight category, he took a chance at a diferent one, and he still came up with his skills with those results. It isnt cocky, its just desire for more challenge...(at least that's what i think)

Sayonara
NK


----------



## Tiger (Aug 28, 2009)

Apologizing for being so much better than your opponent that you can treat him like a ball of yarn.

Fuck the weak media bitches that require apologies like this.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 28, 2009)

Law said:


> Apologizing for being so much better than your opponent that you can treat him like a ball of yarn.
> 
> Fuck the weak media bitches that require apologies like this.



What are you talking about? He apologizied him during fight.

Link removed

After 2min and 25sec Anderson gets cocky. When there are 2min to go, he apologizes him, while helping to stand up.

That's how you can tell true champion from very good guy with a champion belt.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 28, 2009)

Also, dropping your hands like that isn't entirely a cocky move.  Yes you can do it to show off, you can also do it to draw out a punch from your opponent so you can counter-punch which can be more effective.  I know during sparring sometimes I'll let my left hand drop to encourage my opponent to lead with his right, since when I know it is coming I know I can avoid it and hit him much harder.  On top of drawing the punch it also gets into his head which is a very real aspect of fighting.  I feel bad for Forrest that his last two opponents both used mind games which made him look silly, but it is a legit strategy to help win, not just being a dick.


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Aug 28, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Also, dropping your hands like that isn't entirely a cocky move.  Yes you can do it to show off, you can also do it to draw out a punch from your opponent so you can counter-punch which can be more effective.  I know during sparring sometimes I'll let my left hand drop to encourage my opponent to lead with his right, since when I know it is coming I know I can avoid it and hit him much harder.  On top of drawing the punch it also gets into his head which is a very real aspect of fighting.  I feel bad for Forrest that his last two opponents both used mind games which made him look silly, but it is a legit strategy to help win, not just being a dick.



Exactly!!! Silva was just showing his skills, inclusively the mind ones. Silva is unpredictable, and the actions he took on that fight just shown us that. He likes to study his opponent in the first exchanges of the fight, so after he figured out how Forrest was gonna act on the fight, Silva just took adavantage of that and made his startegy super effective, making Forrest get out of his plans and rushing into getting countered with those precise punches.

Sayonara
NK


----------



## ♪♫ KiD CuDi ♪♫ (Aug 28, 2009)

Wow, how embarrassing for Forrest.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 28, 2009)

Nog v Randy, who wins?

I really don't know, and I really like both of them.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 28, 2009)

I have a feeling Couture might win but I want Noggy to win. I actually don't like couture and i think hes kinda overrated.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 29, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Also, dropping your hands like that isn't entirely a cocky move.  Yes you can do it to show off, you can also do it to draw out a punch from your opponent so you can counter-punch which can be more effective.  I know during sparring sometimes I'll let my left hand drop to encourage my opponent to lead with his right, since when I know it is coming I know I can avoid it and hit him much harder.  On top of drawing the punch it also gets into his head which is a very real aspect of fighting.  I feel bad for Forrest that his last two opponents both used mind games which made him look silly, but it is a legit strategy to help win, not just being a dick.



It's all true, *but* the thing that Silva did with Griffin wasn't his tactics, a way to distract him (like the hand "shuffling" he did like half a minute earlier). You can easly see he was getting all pumped and high on adrenaline when he saw that Forrest's attacks aren't to powerful or dangerous.

It's nothing bad though, especially that he apologized few seconds later, but there's no need to deny that Anderson sometimes gets this cocky attitude in the ring.

As for Randy vs Nog - unless he had some health problems again which we don't know about, Nog via submission.

Really intersting article about Randy, Nog and UFC policy - Episode: 24


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 29, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> It's all true, *but* the thing that Silva did with Griffin wasn't his tactics, a way to distract him (like the hand "shuffling" he did like half a minute earlier). You can easly see he was getting all pumped and high on adrenaline when he saw that Forrest's attacks aren't to powerful or dangerous.
> 
> It's nothing bad though, especially that he apologized few seconds later, but there's no need to deny that Anderson sometimes gets this cocky attitude in the ring.
> 
> ...


I agree with the article. It wasn't fair to give Lesnar a title shot when he beat Heath Herring. They should have made him fight someone else before giving him a titleshot.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 29, 2009)

Anyone see anything from M1: breakthrough? I checked Mo/Kerr and the Fedor/Mousasi exhibition this morning. The latter was pretty neat, some nice throws.

Just looked at the weigh in pics for UFC 102, both Nog and Randy look in great shape so I'm looking forward to it. I still don't know enough to make a real prediction on how it'd pan out though...so I won't ^^


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 29, 2009)

Just few days ago I said here, that Dana is gonna try to get Mousasi for sure. I just saw an interview were he was asked to rate fighters depending on how interested in bringing them to UFC, he is. In the scale 1-5, Mousasi got 7 from him


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Aug 29, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> I agree with the article. It wasn't fair to give Lesnar a title shot when he beat Heath Herring. They should have made him fight someone else before giving him a titleshot.



Well independently of deserving it that soon or not Lesnar has proven to be a huge and hard as hell obstacle to overcome.
His punches are pure bombs falling into the opponents faces. I dont like the guy but i gotta admit that what he did to Mirr in the last fight (UFC 100) was just...terrifying!!!

Sayonara
NK


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 29, 2009)

Namikaze Kakashi said:


> Well independently of deserving it that soon or not Lesnar has proven to be a huge and hard as hell obstacle to overcome.
> His punches are pure bombs falling into the opponents faces. I dont like the guy but i gotta admit that what he did to Mirr in the last fight (UFC 100) was just...terrifying!!!
> 
> Sayonara
> NK



He did show that he deserved that title shot even though having 1-1 in UFC, but what about other promising fighters, that have to fight their way up, Kongo being a great example. I know he's not the best HW in UFC right now, but after seeing just 2 of his fights I would definitelly give him a title shot rather than Lesnar.

But anyway, that's not exactly what the article is about. And I also agree - UFC is trying to play this smart by not giving Randy or Nog a title shot, because both have a big chance of beating him and both scenarios aren't very comfortable for UFC. As much as I respec and appreciate Dana for what he did for the sport, he pisses me off more and more often, thinking $$$ instead of MMA like he used to few year ago.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 29, 2009)

Is there anyway to watch UFC 102 live streaming?


----------



## Tiger (Aug 29, 2009)

It's kind of bullshit to say Lesnar didn't deserve a title shot at the time when he went on to win. Obviously, he did deserve it.

Not for his veteran status or hard work, but because they had a feeling he was going to beat the shit out of the champ.

Couture v Nogueira? The winner may be next for a title shot after Carwin. Who knows? But does it matter? Fuck no. Neither one of them is going to beat Lesnar. Battered and bruised meat that used to be Rib-eye.

I don't care if you don't personally like the guy(Lesnar), but he isn't just stumbling into an undisputed HW belt. He's a monster, and it's going to take a monster to beat him.

For the record, I think Cheich Kongo will beat Mir in 107 and be the next guy after Carwin to get a shot at Lesnar unless Velasquez massacres Rothwell in 104. Aside from Kongo and Velasquez, who's left in the UFC HW category to do so? You guys know more about non-UFC fighters, so who's better?


----------



## Mori` (Aug 29, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> Is there anyway to watch UFC 102 live streaming?



There's a way to watch just about every live sports event these days.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 29, 2009)

Moridin said:


> There's a way to watch just about every live sports event these days.



Links?                  ?


----------



## Mori` (Aug 29, 2009)

^ I hope you got my pm soon enough to see the marquardt/maia fight xD


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Aug 29, 2009)

I feel bad for Maia..


----------



## K-deps (Aug 29, 2009)

??PR?ŞŞ?? said:


> I feel bad for Maia..



I didn't see it ending like that at all


----------



## Mori` (Aug 30, 2009)

*WOW*

Nog/Randy lived up to it's billing, fantastic fight. Had just about everything


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Aug 30, 2009)

I wana be like randy when I'm 46

Great main event


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 30, 2009)

Nog vs Couture was a great fight but one-sided imo. I wish Nog finished the fight though. I thought Randy was done when he was in that darce choke.

I knew Thiago Silva would win but it was a great fight. Hopefully Jardine will get back on the winning streak.

Demian vs Nate was very disapointing. I really wanted to see the fight get to the ground. Seriously? Who wants to see Nate get raped again by Anderson?


----------



## MueTai (Aug 30, 2009)

That was the best fucking main event I've seen in a while.  I'm always a big Randy fan but I was kinda rooting for Nog because he came to my BJJ dojo.  My roommate was rooting for Randy and almost shit himself when randy went down in the first.  I couldn't believe he got out of those 2 chokes after being knocked down in the 1st and 2nd.  Both fighters looked great and that fight should cement their legendary statuses.  

I was also rooting for Maia because I'm a fan of his wtfawesome BJJ, but shit, he got hit so hard he did a fucking 180 in midair and landed on his face.  He'll be back though.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh fuck I forgot that ufc 102 was tonight


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Aug 30, 2009)

I hope Maia and Nate meet in ADCC


----------



## MueTai (Aug 30, 2009)

lol in pure grappling Maia would eat Nate for breakfast.


----------



## sharpie (Aug 30, 2009)

I didn't see the Maia fight ending like that.  It sucks cause' the guy is from out in my area, so I was rooting for him.  The Couture/Nog fight was awesome.  Randy really hung in there.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 30, 2009)

Law said:


> It's kind of bullshit to say Lesnar didn't deserve a title shot at the time when he went on to win. Obviously, he did deserve it.
> 
> Not for his veteran status or hard work, but because they had a feeling he was going to beat the shit out of the champ.



No, it's a bullshit to give a guy with 1-1 record a title shot just because someone has a "feeling he might do good". It's a sport and noone is giving a chance a 3rd league english team a chance in Champions League, just because they had 1-2 great matches where they won 5:0.

Of course, they may win the whole shit, just like Lesnar won his fight, but it doesn't change the fact, that it's unfair for other fighters/teams - you have to earn your big chance.

How do you know Carwin wouldn't destroy Randy back then too and later defend his belt against Mir? I'm not saying I'm sure he would, but I have no problem imagining such a scenario.

As for non-UFC HWs - first quick thought: Overeem. He would pick Lesnar apart standing and if fight went to the ground, he would easly submit Brock, he's bigger and stronger than Mir and his BJJ skills are on the same level if not better than Frank's.

==========================================================

Fuck, I fell asleep 2h before the event, but woke up and already watched it.

Nice fights.

Leben's fight was ok, I always found him a bit too overrated and after first round I knew it's either gonna be KO for him with one of his big punches or he'll go down from a counter.

Vera had a great fight, I was expcting more from Soszynski, but he's still unexpirienced and looked quite tense throughout the fight. Decent fight, but nothing special.

Demian vs Nate was shocking and disappointing to be honest. Even Marquad didn't look overjoyed with such a quick victory.

Silva vs Jardine -  I was saying it since I first saw Jardine and I'll keep saying it over and over again - this guy is a fucking joke, he belongs to UFC 1 - 10, when strong and crazy guys with little technique still had some chances against profesional fighters. I can't stand when people say "his unorthodox style". No, it's not unorthodox style - it's lack of technique and skill whatsoever. Period.

And the main event was fucking sweet. The only complain I've got is that Nog didn't submit him afterall, he was so fucking close  Randy was always overrated (5 times UFC champion just because he kept loosing his belt ffs), but I was impressed at how much punishment he can take and how determined not to get submited he was. Nog looked great (not as good as few years back of course) and was eating those big shots again like they were nothing  Between round 2 and 3 I guess, he was pushing a doctor away, who was trying to fix his cut and Nog was like "just leave me alone, there's nothing to fix there"


----------



## attackoflance (Aug 30, 2009)

The Maia/Marq fight was very disappointing, but mainly because it ended so quick and im a huge Maia fan. Back to the drawing board I guess. Couture/Nog is easily a candidate for FOTY and was amazing, Couture showed heart to the extreme. As far as Silva/Marq goes, it looks like we might see Marq/Hendo for title shot.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 30, 2009)

attackoflance said:


> The Maia/Marq fight was very disappointing, but mainly because it ended so quick and im a huge Maia fan. Back to the drawing board I guess. Couture/Nog is easily a candidate for FOTY and was amazing, Couture showed heart to the extreme. As far as Silva/Marq goes, it looks like we might see Marq/Hendo for title shot.



Idk. If Hendo loses I don't think he should get another chance. I think Nate is next in line and fights the winner. If Hendo loses he should move up to LHW.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey guys.

What should my entrance music be?

I was thinking about


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 30, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> What should my entrance music be?
> 
> I was thinking about


----------



## Hellion (Aug 30, 2009)

anyone have the Maia knockout


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 30, 2009)

Hellion said:


> anyone have the Maia knockout



Tides and Ebbs of Honesty


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 30, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> If you are when are you fighting?



Im not fighting for a couple of months But I just want to get the small shit out of the way first


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 30, 2009)

What weight class did you decide to fight in?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 30, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Im not fighting for a couple of months But I just want to get the small shit out of the way first



Well do whatever song suits you. I think Metal and MMA goes best together imo.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 30, 2009)

I think the enterance song is one of the last of your concerns (at least should be)


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 30, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> What weight class did you decide to fight in?



Welterweight 

I tried out 170 and it was great

Gsp im coming for you


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 30, 2009)

You should go fight GSP.

Like right now.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 30, 2009)

Pfffft

Yeah right.

Give him aids first.

It would be a better fight.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 30, 2009)

Welterweight, great decision. Judging from your BH pics, it's very possible and whit smart planning shouldn't be that difficult.

Post some pics of your progresss if you can, would be great to see you getting in shape for this fight.

GSP, get ready, we he's coming for ya


----------



## Ippy (Aug 30, 2009)

I was rooting for Nate the Great and Nog, so I'm happy.

I fucking told people that Nate is no joke.  The best MW in the world not named A. Silva.


----------



## K-deps (Aug 30, 2009)

The MMAthematician said:


> I was rooting for Nate the Great and Nog, so I'm happy.
> 
> I fucking told people that Nate is no joke.  The best MW in the world not named A. Silva.



He's soooooooo much better than his fight with Silva. It's a new Nate.


----------



## donbg (Aug 30, 2009)

MACHIDA VS. SYLVA..... i can feel it in my nuggets

there should be more UFC fighters with backgrounds of judo... me being a Judoka myself hahahaha

there should be more UFC fighters with backgrounds of judo... me being a Judoka myself hahahaha


----------



## Gooba (Aug 31, 2009)

I already know my walkout music.

[YOUTUBE]7YUuyzQDmjY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 31, 2009)

Im here for slaughter


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 31, 2009)

I managed to watch the fights despite "having fun" in Canada.

Decent night of fights, a couple nice surprises, but nothing spectacular. Glad Nog got the win under his belt. I think he needed it more than Couture, really. It just redeems him from all the flak he's been catching of being washed up, no chin (anymore, from damage), etc, etc...

Of course now that Couture lost he's getting it.


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Aug 31, 2009)

So when is UFC 103?! And which are the fights?! Anyone knows?!

Sayonara
NK


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 31, 2009)

Isn't it Machida/Shogun for 103? Or is that 104? Pretty sure Franklin/Belfort is on for 103, though.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 31, 2009)

Gooba said:


> I already know my walkout music.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]7YUuyzQDmjY[/YOUTUBE]



Your opponent wouldn't know how to react


----------



## Sengoku (Sep 1, 2009)

Sorry if old:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 1, 2009)

Fedor sure is looking flabby these days. Maybe it's time to switch my diet.


----------



## MueTai (Sep 1, 2009)

Fucking brilliant counterpunch...


----------



## $nuggles (Sep 1, 2009)

Great to see an MMA thread here, never even checked


----------



## Gooba (Sep 1, 2009)

I just saw Chuck Liddell on "Deadliest Warrior" and according to them he was punching at 14m/s, and the average Olympic boxer punches at 9m/s.  That can't be right.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 1, 2009)

Gooba said:


> I just saw Chuck Liddell on "Deadliest Warrior" and according to them he was punching at 14m/s, and the average Olympic boxer punches at 9m/s.  That can't be right.



Doesn't Rampage punch harder? I heard some numbers on him.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 1, 2009)

Each person excels at different parts of the punch equation


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 1, 2009)

Also here are some songs I am considering


----------



## Tiger (Sep 1, 2009)

Gooba said:


> I just saw Chuck Liddell on "Deadliest Warrior" and according to them he was punching at 14m/s, and the average Olympic boxer punches at 9m/s.  That can't be right.



The "average" olympic boxer wouldn't last a round against Liddell.
If they gauged the speed of the top olympic fighters, it would be a bit faster than his.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 2, 2009)

Law said:


> The "average" olympic boxer wouldn't last a round against Liddell.
> If they gauged the speed of the top olympic fighters, it would be a bit faster than his.



A round in what? In a striking bout, I wouldn't look pass an Olympic level boxer. Chuck Liddell has horrible defense and he's been knocked out by much shittier strikers. The only reason why he's getting knocked around so much now is because he's not fighting grapplers any more like in his prime.


----------



## Arishem (Sep 2, 2009)

MueTai said:


> Fucking brilliant counterpunch...



Both Nate and Mousasi are class acts. Choosing not to hit an opponent when you know he's out deserves nothing but respect.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 2, 2009)

Nate didn't hit Maia because he didn't want to wake him up


----------



## Teach (Sep 2, 2009)

I heard that Crocop is gonna fight Dos Santos at ufc 103.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 2, 2009)

Law said:


> The "average" olympic boxer wouldn't last a round against Liddell.
> If they gauged the speed of the top olympic fighters, it would be a bit faster than his.



Yea, in a mma fight maybe.

Lol if you think they wouldn't last a round in a boxing match.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Sep 3, 2009)

I knew a fighter that walked with this song.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmQVWH9u8Xo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ippy (Sep 3, 2009)

During my little higher education-induced hiatus, I missed every major event over the past couple of months.

BUT

All of my predictions have been 100% correct:
GSP over Alves
Nog over Couture
Nate the Great over Maia
Silva over Griffin (no surprise there)
and my personal favorite...

Cyborg over Carano in brutal fashion

Oh the joy in seeing Cyborgs hands raised in victory.  Oh, the motherfucking joy...


----------



## Sengoku (Sep 4, 2009)

Ion said:


> During my little higher education-induced hiatus, I missed every major event over the past couple of months.
> 
> BUT
> 
> All of my predictions have been 100% correct



What about Fedor vs. Rogers?

(Please say Fedor )


----------



## Ippy (Sep 4, 2009)

.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 4, 2009)

Rogers with the ko in 2nd round


----------



## Ippy (Sep 4, 2009)

It's blasphemous according to the Fedor faithful, but I can see Rodgers pulling out a KO.

But, more likely, Fedor throws him then GnP TKOs him. :/

edit: Just watched Sadollah vs. Hendricks, and Mr. Clean (Miragliotta) is up to his old tricks.

Mother fucker needs to get fired.

edit2: Goddamn, finally got to see Silva vs. Griffin.  Anderson made him look silly.


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Sep 4, 2009)

pfft Rogers has nothing on Fedor. Maybe a lucky punch, but Fedor isn't someone who drops easily, i think he can take a lucky punch from Rogers. 


I say Fedor 1st round by submission, probably by an armbar.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Sep 4, 2009)

Havoc said:


> Yea, in a mma fight maybe.
> 
> *Lol if you think they wouldn't last a round in a boxing match.*



Was about to say that.



Gray Wolf said:


> I knew a fighter that walked with this song.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmQVWH9u8Xo[/YOUTUBE]



A guy from my gym wanted to walk out to this music, but his cornerman said he'll walk alone to cage, if he choses this song  Would be hilarious in my opinion


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 4, 2009)

I wonder if I could walk out to the Super Mario Brothers theme?


----------



## Mori` (Sep 4, 2009)

Rogers obviously has the striking ability to offer a legit KO threat to Fedor, but I think it's most likely that experience will see Fedor get the fight where he wants it and go on from there.

I'm slightly cycnical about the motives of various people picking a Rogers KO win too...*shrug*

===

I'm still bitter about WEC 43 getting shuffled back a month D:


----------



## Ippy (Sep 4, 2009)

Moridin said:


> I'm slightly cycnical about the motives of various people picking a Rogers KO win too...*shrug*


I just can't stand it when people count out another fighter completely.  After all of the surprises and upsets, especially in '08, it just looks silly.

No one would have ever thought that Nog would get finished.  Look what happened.  No one would have ever thought that a _fucking MW_ would KO Mark "I ate Cro Cop's LHK like a sandwich" Hunt.  Look what happened.

Overeem beating a top K1 kickboxer at his own game?  Unlikely...

Evans beating Chuck?  Nevaaaa...

Jardine making it out of the first round against Rampage?  Pfft...

How many times does the popular opinion have to be proven wrong?



If the outcomes were predetermined, then there'd be no point in having them fight to begin with.  I give everyone a chance in any fight, because you *just don't know.*


----------



## Mori` (Sep 4, 2009)

Ya gotta read the acknowledgement of the threat Rogers presents in the first paragraph of my post there and realise I'm not advocating counting anyone out xD

My cynicism was based as I said on peoples motives for picking the result, not on the actual chance of the result happening. I dunno, seems in a lot of places it's an easy "I told you so" if it happens, and just as easily laughed off as a joke if it doesn't xD


----------



## Ippy (Sep 4, 2009)

I wasn't saying that you counted out anyone.  

I was simply defending my position for why I said that Rodgers still has a chance to KO Fedor.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 4, 2009)

Ion said:


> I wasn't saying that you counted out anyone.
> 
> I was simply defending my position for why I said that Rodgers still has a chance to KO Fedor.



He has a chance of KO'ing him but Fedor has experience on his side. Not only that he has a dangerous Sambo/Judo background that will basically allow him to take down Rogers any time.Fedor by GnP or by armbar.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Sep 5, 2009)

Ion said:


> I just can't stand it when people count out another fighter completely.  After all of the surprises and upsets, especially in '08, it just looks silly.
> 
> No one would have ever thought that Nog would get finished.  Look what happened.  No one would have ever thought that a _fucking MW_ would KO Mark "I ate Cro Cop's LHK like a sandwich" Hunt.  Look what happened.
> 
> ...



Because Nog was ill and just got out of the hospital.
Mousasi vs Hunt - you must be joking me, right?
Overeem - "unlikely" doesn't mean "5% chance max"
Evans beating Chuck - it was a 50:50 match, Liddel was a bit favoured just because of his "legend"

As for Rogers vs Fedor - noone's saying Rogers has 0 chance of beating him, that's MMA afterall, one good punch, one quick sweep and submission and it's over, that's why we love this sport, don't we? We are saying, that it's very unlikely for a fighter like Rogers, with his expirience, to win this fight. But anything can happen, hey, that's a beauty of it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 5, 2009)

Mousasi was the favorite against Mark Hunt. Ion I don't get the idea of where you think people thought Jardine would be destroyed. Most people thought Quinton would win (which he did), but no over whelming majority said he'd truck through him.

If Fedor can stand with Hong Man Choi for a few seconds, then he should be able to do the same with Brett Rogers. It's not really insane to think that Fedor is such a huge favorite.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 5, 2009)

I want to see Diaz and Guillard, what time does Fight Night 19 start?


----------



## Ippy (Sep 5, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Mousasi was the favorite against Mark Hunt.


When did I say anything about Mousasi?



Violent By Design said:


> Ion I don't get the idea of where you think people thought Jardine would be destroyed.


Because I saw quite a bit of it.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 5, 2009)

Did anybody hear about this? I got it from TMZ...

*The guy who used to play the Green and White Ranger on the Mighty Morphin Power Rangers is trying to fight with creatures from this planet -- dude is an MMA fighter now.

35-year-old Jason David Frank -- who used to fight inside a friggin' Dragonzord -- just told MMAweekly.com he's hoping to fight inside the UFC octagon.

The 6th degree Black Belt just signed a deal with a new management team and hopes to get in the ring pretty soon. We'll let you know when he actually schedules a fight.

No word on what color his trunks will be...*


----------



## Ippy (Sep 5, 2009)

6th degree in what?

Tae Kwon Do?  Tang Soo Do?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 5, 2009)

Ion said:


> 6th degree in what?
> 
> Tae Kwon Do?  Tang Soo Do?



Im aware that he created his own form of american karate, called Toso kune do, but Im not sure what he has a black belt in.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 6, 2009)

6th degree black belt in kicking ass.

If he comes out in green trunks he's winning, simple as that.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 6, 2009)

Havoc said:


> 6th degree black belt in kicking ass.
> 
> If he comes out in green trunks he's winning, simple as that.



Tommy the green ranger...anderson silva is in deep shit! Maybe his entrance song will be the theme song from mighty morphin power rangers...


----------



## Havoc (Sep 6, 2009)

He'll blow his whistle and the zord will rip off the top and the arena and put him in the octagon.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Sep 6, 2009)

That is fucking hilarious 

On a sidenote: Rampage vs Evans is re-scheduled, Quinton has no time for proper preparations, because of his role as B. A. Baracus in the upcoming new A-Team movie.
WTF?


----------



## Ippy (Sep 6, 2009)

Rampage is on to bigger and better things. 

No real surprise.  We all know he's about the _cheddah_....


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 7, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Did anybody hear about this? I got it from TMZ...
> 
> *The guy who used to play the Green and White Ranger on the Mighty Morphin Power Rangers is trying to fight with creatures from this planet -- dude is an MMA fighter now.
> 
> ...


I heard about this. I think he'll do good in MMA.


Ion said:


> Rampage is on to bigger and better things.
> 
> No real surprise.  We all know he's about the _cheddah_....



Lol obviously. MMA can't be your career forever amirite?


----------



## Ippy (Sep 7, 2009)

What's his grappling like, though?


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Sep 7, 2009)

Anyone know if ESPN will be showing the new series ultimate fighter in the UK at the same time?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2009)

Since when is the Green Ranger news? Or is he making another break-in into MMA? Because I remember him trying that a couple years ago or something (heard it back on Sherdog).


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 8, 2009)

Ion said:


> What's his grappling like, though?



His school has taught BJJ for years and I heard the guys there are not that bad. Tommy is prob the level of a purple belt in BJJ at the very least.


I dont see why he wouldnt do at least ok in MMA. He's in the karate hall of fame, and he's been training in Muay Thai for bout 4 years now.

He seems like a very wild fighter from what I've seen though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm sure he'll do alright, but I don't expect big things.


----------



## HInch (Sep 8, 2009)

Now this is my kind of thread...(I'm one of those awful Sherdoggers.)



Violent By Design said:


> Tommy is prob the level of a purple belt in BJJ at the very least.



He stated in an interview he's a purple belt.



Razor Ramon HG said:


> Anyone know if ESPN will be showing the new series ultimate fighter in the UK at the same time?



I haven't found anything. However, in related news, Channel 5 will broadcast an UFC programme midnight on Sundays. Starting with choice fights from UFC 102.

EDIT: Also, anyone an ADCC fan? Even with the loss of some grapplers, it promises to be the best event since '05.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 8, 2009)

5's sister company 5 USA will be broadcasting TUF, not sure about times though

I got excited by the news, then I remembered I live in such a shit valley that I still can't get channel 5 lol ><

===

aww, mousasi out of the Dream superhulk tourny apparently, I was looking forward to him fighting Sokodjou as well D:


----------



## Ippy (Sep 8, 2009)

I want to see him fight Filho after those steroid accusations.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 8, 2009)

I'd like to see that too, given the SF/Dream parternship fingers crossed it happens


----------



## HInch (Sep 8, 2009)

Gegard's got limited challenges at LHW as it is (outside the UFC) so Filho is a really good idea. "Steroid donkey" or not.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 8, 2009)

lol, I wonder which Filho'll show up.

A. Silva threat Filho or whacked out "imma box the air that I thought was Chael Sonnen" Filho....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2009)

Moridin said:


> 5's sister company 5 USA will be broadcasting TUF, not sure about times though
> 
> I got excited by the news, then I remembered I live in such a shit valley that I still can't get channel 5 lol ><
> 
> ...


Mousasi's dodgin' the SOK.


----------



## K-deps (Sep 8, 2009)

Link removed

Damn I wanna watch this season


----------



## Kalashnikov (Sep 8, 2009)

Mousasi out? Damn, that sucks


----------



## Sengoku (Sep 9, 2009)

Am I the only one who is excited about Arona?


----------



## HInch (Sep 9, 2009)

Sengoku said:


> Am I the only one who is excited about Arona?



Arona's interview on Sherdog was right. On his day he* can* beat anyone at LHW.

He'd have fits with Machida though. Elusiveness is a bitch towards driving double legs.

I'm just pissed he pulled out of ADCC.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2009)

I wouldn't say I'm excited about Arona's next fight, but I am excited he's coming back. I'm expecting big things.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 9, 2009)

they sure keep delaying the evans/jackson fight.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2009)

Yeah, bunch of tossers. 

Oh well, at least I get Cro Cop soon.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 9, 2009)

K-deps said:


> USAToday.com
> 
> Damn I wanna watch this season



Yeah I can't wait too. Its on my calendar.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 9, 2009)

I like knowing so little and having so much to catch up on, I just got done checking out Jon Jones ufc fights, colour me entertained and impressed


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 9, 2009)

Jon Jones is gonna be the new Dan Henderson with his Greco-Roman takedowbs. All he needs to do is work on his cardio and striking and he'll dominate.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 9, 2009)

Jon Jones and Dan Henderson don't fight like each other at all. They don't even use the same takedowns.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Sep 9, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Jon Jones and Dan Henderson don't fight like each other at all. They don't even use the same takedowns.



This.

Tell me your MMA-fan sins. Mine: Still didn't see Sanchez vs Guida fight, was going to the airport that night and for some reason didn't download it yet (like now, I'm to sleepy, going to bed in few mins)


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 9, 2009)

I got into MMA because of TUF. Somehow this makes me not really like MMA according to the internet.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 9, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVUWLl_AJfs&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fhome.php%3Fref%3Dlogo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

I have to agree with Dana White on this one. He makes a good point.




Violent By Design said:


> I got into MMA because of TUF. Somehow this makes me not really like MMA according to the internet.



Yeah I got into MMA in season 5 of TUF



Violent By Design said:


> Jon Jones and Dan Henderson don't fight like each other at all. They don't even use the same takedowns.



Watch some on Hendos Olympic wrestling matches and you'll see why I compare him to Jon Jones


----------



## Kalashnikov (Sep 9, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> Watch some on Hendos Olympic wrestling matches and you'll see why I compare him to Jon Jones



I prefer to watch his more recent MMA fights and compare them to most recent Jones fights.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 9, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVUWLl_AJfs&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fhome.php%3Fref%3Dlogo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I have to agree with Dana White on this one. He makes a good point.
> 
> ...


I think Season 5 was the first one I watched from start to finish. That was the one with BJ Penn and Jens Pulver right?


Wouldn't it make more sense to compare their MMA matches? Also Hendo's Greco roman matches are like 15 years old. Hendo and Jones really have nothing in common aside from their backgrounds.


----------



## HInch (Sep 10, 2009)

Miyata needs to be brought back to one of the big shows. DEEP title be damned. Awesome Olympic Connection tag team MMA in ZST be damned. He needs to wear gold! Either WEC or Sengoku need to do something. Not DREAM. The bell's pretty much tolled for them.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 10, 2009)

Jones, with enough time to cook, should eventually be LHW champion.

He beat the shit out of Bonnar by copying moves he saw on _Ong Bak_.  Imagine this guy in a few years with a real training camp?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 10, 2009)

If Jones works on his standup and utilizes his reach effectively (which is the longest reach eva) he'll be pretty good. I'm not entirely sold on him yet though.

As for MMA-fan sins, I'm not sure. I only watched those Pride reruns on whatever channel ran them at the time. I've probably only watched 65-70% of the actual events.


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Sep 10, 2009)

I dont know if you ever mentioned this guy or not, but what do you guys think about Todd Dufee?! He's 23 and he's so damn huge and got that guy Tim Hague so easily in the UFC102.


----------



## Sengoku (Sep 10, 2009)

Todd Dufee is a powerhouse beast. I see a lot of potential.


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Sep 10, 2009)

Sengoku said:


> Todd Dufee is a powerhouse beast. I see a lot of potential.



Yup, that's what i think! With some work on the juijitsu (or other ground techs) and some more mixing i believe that in the future he can be up for the challenge of Lesnar. not sure if he would win but at least it would probably be a great beast fight!


----------



## Raikiri (Sep 10, 2009)

Ion said:


> Jones, with enough time to cook, should eventually be LHW champion.
> 
> He beat the shit out of Bonnar by *copying* moves he saw on _Ong Bak_.  Imagine this guy in a few years with a real training camp?



jon bones jones has SHARINGAN!

anyone else looking forward to TUF 10?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm always looking forward to free MMA.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 10, 2009)

I dont really care about Toad Duffe. Yeah he knocked a guy out, thats cool.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah, I don't care about Toad Duffe, either. Maybe after he knocks out more guys.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 10, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> I dont really care about Toad Duffe. Yeah he knocked a guy out, thats cool.



Lol your saying it like its easy. I wanna see you try knock out some random guy off the street.


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Sep 10, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, I don't care about Toad Duffe, either. Maybe after he knocks out more guys.



Well i just mentioned him cause i didnt know him and being so young and being a beast like that and how he knocked the other guy...it was just awesome.
What i wanna see now is Shogun! i used to see him some while ago but never got to see any other of his fights.
Btw another question...you guys thing that Badr Hari would be successfull in UFC?! He pwns in Pride, but how would he go in the octagon?! (he gave some signs of having some potential when he stomped Remy when he was in the ground LOL)


----------



## Kalashnikov (Sep 11, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> Lol your saying it like its easy. I wanna see you try knock out some random guy off the street.



Maybe a guy was weak as shit? I'm not taking any praise from him or anything, but a guy is a professional MMA fighter, just because he knocked someone out, doesn't mean I have to shit my pants.

As for your MMA-sins, yeah, starting from TUF is pretty hardcore, but as long as you didn't stay with TUF/UFC only it's good


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 11, 2009)

Chris Leben made a career out of knocking people out, as did Tank Abbott (where are they now?). That's all I'm sayin'. Let's not go overboard with the hypetrain.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 11, 2009)

Lil Nog versus Luiz Cane.

The UFC's LHW division just got even more stacked...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 11, 2009)

Nice fight, big step up for Cane. Time to see if he's for real or not.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 11, 2009)

Ion said:


> Lil Nog versus Luiz Cane.
> 
> The UFC's LHW division just got even more stacked...



Niiicee.

I know Nog is gonna be good in 205 division.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 12, 2009)

Raikiri said:


> anyone else looking forward to TUF 10?



I certainly am. Hope Roy Nelson does well.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 12, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> Lol your saying it like its easy. I wanna see you try knock out some random guy off the street.



um it is pretty easy actually. you're telling me you can't knock someone out if you just sucker punched them on the street? I knocked people out when I was just a 120 lbs dumb ass who didnt know anything about fighting. even dumbies on youtube knock people out.

and im just saying, why should I be on duffe's dick because he knocked some can out? guys are getting knocked out all the time it is a combat sport after all, doesn't mean he's the next big thing.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 12, 2009)

lol wtf...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HRyAB2gW3g[/YOUTUBE]

What had me was the "accept" or "deny" screen.

Also, Wes Sims is fucking hilarious.


----------



## mortsleam (Sep 12, 2009)

I heard of Cain but never really seen much of his fights.

But i want to see Thiago Silva vs. Cane ASAP


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Sep 12, 2009)

Ion said:


> lol wtf...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HRyAB2gW3g[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



So funny! LOL That guy is really a beast! If i saw him on the street i certainly would run!


----------



## Fancy (Sep 12, 2009)

Can you watch UFC 102 live on SpikeTV?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 12, 2009)

Techromance said:


> Can you watch UFC 102 live on SpikeTV?



UFC 102 already passed but Spike will be showing the fight undercard for UFC 103 live on Spike.


----------



## Fancy (Sep 12, 2009)

StrawHat4Life said:


> UFC 102 already passed but Spike will be showing the fight undercard for UFC 103 live on Spike.



What does that mean?


----------



## Ippy (Sep 12, 2009)

The undercard are the fights that you normally don't see on the main event.

Usually, during fight night, there are a bunch of fights besides the few they actually show on the PPV, but those are usually the up and comers and not the big names.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 12, 2009)

Some of the best fights are usually on the undercards imo. It's about time time UFC is doing it.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 12, 2009)

Yup, they got more to prove, which means they take more risks.


----------



## Fancy (Sep 12, 2009)

So will we be seeing Nate diaz fight?


----------



## Mori` (Sep 13, 2009)

Nate is in the main event @ UFC Fight Night 19 in 3 days. I never pay much attention to tv schedules since I have to download or stream anyway, but I'm pretty sure that's all free on spike?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 13, 2009)

I think Roger Huerta and Gray Maynard to be a good fight. I have a feeling Gray is gonna get KO'd.


----------



## mortsleam (Sep 13, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> I think Roger Huerta and Gray Maynard to be a good fight. I have a feeling Gray is gonna get KO'd.



Nope, Gray will defeat him than get a title shot on Diego or BJ.
The only reason Maynard isn't known to much is because the promoters don't hype him up like other fighters, because he doesn't really finish people he just always stick to his game plan and wins the UD. And Huerta is coming of a 13 month lay-off, ring-rust (fighters say it does exist) I h8 when fighters take long ass breaks like fucking Rampage...


----------



## Mori` (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm not impressed with Couture versus Vera to headline 105


----------



## mortsleam (Sep 13, 2009)

Moridin said:


> I'm not impressed with Couture versus Vera to headline 105



If Dana White agrees to Hendersons high money deal to get the fight with Marquardt they'd headline 105 for a possible Interim Middle Weight title.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 13, 2009)

Moridin said:


> Nate is in the main event @ UFC Fight Night 19 in 3 days. I never pay much attention to tv schedules since I have to download or stream anyway, but I'm pretty sure that's all free on spike?



Yup all Fight Nights are broadcast free on Spike. Also I believe UFC 105 will be free on Spike as well. 



Niko Bellic said:


> I think Roger Huerta and Gray Maynard to be a good fight. I have a feeling Gray is gonna get KO'd.



Yeah its got potential for fight of the night, but I think Gray is going to take him down at will, and his standup has been steadily improving.

How long has it been since Huerta last fought anyway?


----------



## Ippy (Sep 13, 2009)

I doubt Maynard is going to get KOed by a distracted and ring rusted Huerta.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 13, 2009)

mortsleam said:


> Nope, Gray will defeat him than get a title shot on Diego or BJ.
> The only reason Maynard isn't known to much is because the promoters don't hype him up like other fighters, because he doesn't really finish people he just always stick to his game plan and wins the UD. And Huerta is coming of a 13 month lay-off, ring-rust (fighters say it does exist) I h8 when fighters take long ass breaks like fucking Rampage...


 In my opinion, Gray Maynard is just a bigger Clay Guida. He has no stand-up game and all he does is "blanket" his opponent. I'm calling a head kick KO by Huerta.


Moridin said:


> I'm not impressed with Couture versus Vera to headline 105



I was seriously about to post that link. That fight card is horrible. That UFC event should be free.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 13, 2009)

Have you seen Maynard's last fight?

His boxing isn't bad at all.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2009)

Gray has been working on his standup; he wants to be a well-rounded fighter, not just another wet blanket. We'll see how it goes come fight day though.

I'm more interested in seeing what Guillard can do against Nate--or the other way around. I'm pulling for Guillard to get a KO or TKO, but if I had to put  money down I'd take Nate by submission.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 14, 2009)

Gray's boxing still sucks compared to Huerta's.

Gray is ridiculously overrated and the fact that people think he stands a chance against BJ worries me. 

Also UFC 105 is free...just like almost every UK card.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2009)

I don't think he stands much of a chance against BJ other than grinding him out for 5 rounds. Doing that against BJ isn't very easy unless you're GSP size and strength.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 14, 2009)

Yea, I doubt he'd be able to buttfuck him for 5 rounds.

How shitty will it be it Maynard lost to Huerta though, the guy doesn't even want to fight anymore.


----------



## Gooba (Sep 14, 2009)

What the fuck Rampage?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2009)

What the fuck, indeed. At least we still have Michael Cro Cop.

I also see that Arona picked up a win, granted it was a decision. I'm surprised he couldn't put Marvin Eastman away.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 14, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What the fuck, indeed. At least we still have Michael Cro Cop.
> 
> I also see that Arona picked up a win, granted it was a decision. I'm surprised he couldn't put Marvin Eastman away.



Ring rust must have been a bitch.


----------



## Fancy (Sep 14, 2009)

AOTP is pretty ill.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## Fancy (Sep 14, 2009)

LOL. I hope he wins this.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2009)

Maybe some of it was ring rust. Then again, Arona was never known as a big finisher anyway. Still, it's Marvin Eastman.

Anyone know if they are replaying Ultimate Fight Night this Saturday or anything? I have other stuff I have to record tomorrow and my DVR only records one station at a time.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 16, 2009)

Heavyweights is tonight isnt it?

Hope kimbo gets fucked up.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2009)

Kimbo losing his very fist match would be funny. I'm thiknin' he'll make it to at least the second match though.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 16, 2009)

I wager he trys to slug, fails, then ends up being taken to the ground and managing to cling to his opponent like Spanish moss.

And somehow gets a decision.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 16, 2009)

No way kimbo loses his first match xD The preview was pretty entertaining, so I'm looking forward to the first ep


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2009)

Given the history of TUF with all of the wrestlers, someone will dominate Kimbo on the ground and either get a good submission, TKO, or bore us to death.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm actually rooting for Kimbo.

He gets a lot of undue hate and BS from fans for no real reason.  People hate him for the fame and money he's gotten because he's a smart fighter when it comes to marketing (the Youtube thing was genius), and because of Gary Shaw's (successful) attempt to hype him up.  

But guess what?  Kimbo is not Gary Shaw.

The Bas thing was shady too, considering Bas did a 180 on his entire previous statement on him, looking straight up dishonest and full of shit in the process.

Point me to any interview where Kimbo has sounded anything other than humble, down to Earth, and an overall nice guy.......  _you can't_.  

He's all of those things.  The same qualities that many fans consider themselves to be impressed with certain fighters for, Kimbo has in spades.

Style over substance, I say.  Style over substance.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2009)

I don't have anything against Kimbo. Hell, I even watched most of his backyard fights. But, he's pretty old isn't it? I don't like getting attached to old fighters coming into the sport because they won't be around for long. It's like getting attached to a kitten with kitten AIDs. If you get too close you're bound to get burned. 

I'm sure he'll do alright and all, I just don't see him getting very far. He does seem like a nice enough guy, I suppose. I saw him on MMA Live last week.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 16, 2009)

Ion said:


> I'm actually rooting for Kimbo.
> 
> He gets a lot of undue hate and BS from fans for no real reason.  People hate him for the fame and money he's gotten because he's a smart fighter when it comes to marketing (the Youtube thing was genius), and because of Gary Shaw's (successful) attempt to hype him up.
> 
> ...



I'm rooting for Kimbo too. People hate him because he was a street fighter and now a real fighter. I hope Kimbo do good but I'm also rooting for the former NFL players. Those dues are huge and trained properly they can be a huge treat to Brock Lesnar and the HW division overall.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2009)

Like Bob Sapp, right? 

I'll have to see their skills before I make any decisions.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 16, 2009)

Kimbo is a pretty good fighter considering how long he trained. I think his loss to Seth was blown way out of proportion. I mean that is the definition of getting caught.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 16, 2009)

Ufc 107: Chocolate thunder
Kimbo vs Sapp


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2009)

I'd be putting my money on Kimbo. Everyone now knows that if you hit Sapp enough times in the face he's going to give up and start crying. Literally.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 16, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'd be putting my money on Kimbo. Everyone now knows that if you hit Sapp enough times in the face he's going to give up and start crying. Literally.



 so true. I think he cried when he fought Bobby Lashley.

Bobby Lashley will be coming to the UFC soon believe me. Thats guy is too big and is not THAT bad considering hes only has 4 mma fights.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 16, 2009)

Nate Diaz is gonna triangle Melvin's head off.

WAR DIAZ!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2009)

Melvin's gonna knock Diaz's head off.

WAR MELVIN!


----------



## Mori` (Sep 16, 2009)

That was two very battered men in the ring at the end of Quarry/Credeur


----------



## roujinziro (Sep 16, 2009)

I didn't think Tim was going to survive those knockdowns. Even in a loss, I was impressed


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah great fight between Creduer and Quarry. I really wanted Tim to win though but great fight. They fought to the end.


----------



## roujinziro (Sep 16, 2009)

Finally Condit is up, I've been waiting for this one. Damn he already got dropped.


----------



## roujinziro (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow Condit rallied. I guess the cardio from being used to 5 rounders in the WEC paid off. Great fight!


----------



## Mori` (Sep 16, 2009)

He sure came back strong. That was a real tight fight, impressive debut from Ellenberger but he definitely seemed to fade whilst Carlos stayed strong.


----------



## roujinziro (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah it came down to Condit having more experience against tougher opposition. Still, Jake surely gained some new fans tonight.


----------



## roujinziro (Sep 16, 2009)

Close second round, edge probably goes to Maynard. I've got this fight tied 1-1


----------



## Mori` (Sep 16, 2009)

Guillard ran straight into that one xD

Shame it ended so suddenly, it was getting to be a pretty entertaining fight. Great sub for Nate though


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Sep 16, 2009)

God damn it Melvin. The fight was his.


Anyone else impressed with Roger tonight? For all that time off, he looked good.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 16, 2009)

The kimura escape by huerta was sick. I thought he was gone. 

What was Melvin doing was he seriously knocked out or playing possum? Cause it looked like he was dazed. Great submission by Diaz thought. Great way to finish the fight.
 Today was probably the best UFC fight night.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 16, 2009)

??PR?ŞŞ?? said:


> God damn it Melvin. The fight was his.


The fight was never his, it was only a matter of time before he was gonna get submitted.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Sep 16, 2009)

Havoc said:


> The fight was never his, it was only a matter of time before he was gonna get submitted.



I disagree. Nate couldn't hold Melvin down, and even got thrown himself. Melvin had great head movement and he knew to keep it standing, at least until that stupid takedown. He should have used more combos too. But you can't say he wasn't winning handily. Melvin beat himself.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 16, 2009)

ÐÈPRÈŞŞÈÐ said:


> I disagree. Nate couldn't hold Melvin down, and even got thrown himself. Melvin had great head movement and he knew to keep it standing, at least until that stupid takedown. He should have used more combos too. But you can't say he wasn't winning handily. Melvin beat himself.



Melvin won the first round, but everyone knew the fight was going to eventually go to the ground where Nate would submit him, there is a reason why Nate was a favorite to win the fight.

Most of the second round Melvin was running.

Or maybe it was half of the first...


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 17, 2009)

Carlos's WEC reign really paid off. The guy is use to going at such an immense pace.


----------



## Fancy (Sep 17, 2009)

NATE DIAZZZZ BABYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 17, 2009)

Melvin deserved that shit.

And Rampage is one of the funniest dudes on the planet bar none

"We gonna be in the club poppin crys. Pop lock and droppin it like Yeah! Gonna do the stanky leg like reshad did when machida knocked him out"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 17, 2009)

Pretty good night of fights. All of them were very entertaining, especially the first two. The come back for Condit was nice to see, I didn't watch too much WEC but I've seen a few of his fights there and he has always looked pretty good.

As for Melvin, I hope he comes back and gets some wins. He could've had Nate if he played his cards right. Then he went and started showboating and ran right into a guillotine. I don't know what he was thinking. 

Looks like Rampage is going to lose TUF. He's a terrible guy to have in your corner, and he picked some of the worst guys. And I can't believe Nelson was the 7th fucking pick. I understand Rampage wanted Kimbo, but he could've taken Nelson next. 

Also, what the hell was Rashad thinking about picking the first fighter? He knew Rampage would pick Kimbo first, it was pointless. Then again, Rampage isn't a great matchmaker, funny though he may be.

"Do something"
"Get up"
"Stand up"
"C'mon man!"

That's his cornering in a nutshell.

He really owes Bob Marley a lot.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 17, 2009)

_Get up, stand up: stand up for your rights!
Get up, stand up: dont give up the fight!_

I guess Rashad picking the first fighter knowing Rampage would pick Kimbo did mean he'd essentially get 2 first picks, so it worked out pretty well from that point of view.

Abe's cut was seriously nasty, Rampage picked a crap fight for him.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 17, 2009)

"Ok for my first pick let me get titt-AHHHH you thought I was gonna pick you"

And lets not forget

"He is gonna do the same damn thing!"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 17, 2009)

Shake them titties.

Rampage is going to be bringing the jokes this whole season, I suspect. I think he's trying a bit too hard though to be funny and play it up for the camera (or maybe it's just the editing).


----------



## Fancy (Sep 17, 2009)

I loved Nate's mean face. I was about to cream that time.


----------



## Gooba (Sep 17, 2009)

Holy shit he was a fountain.


----------



## Fancy (Sep 17, 2009)

The stare down was funny too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 17, 2009)

Melvin had a great gameplan going into that fight and I was excited to see him just getting away from the ground knowing that's his achilles heel. Then he lost. Just like that.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 17, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Melvin had a great gameplan going into that fight and I was excited to see him just getting away from the ground knowing that's his achilles heel. Then he lost. Just like that.



Aye, the whole first round he got the hell away from Nate every time things went to the ground and got things stood back up. It beggars belief that he thought the TD could ever be a good idea .___.

==

Also, Quarrys face really doesn't look like it belongs to the guy who won xD


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 17, 2009)

That TUF fight was straight up disgusting. That guy had a cut that could be atleast an inch deep. 

As for the people that are saying Rampage is a bad coach, I agree 50%. That part that makes him a bad coach is the match up. He could've picked a better match up imo. When the guy took him down what else is Rampage so to say besides "Get up!" or "Hes gonna do the same thing!"? Seriously Ab didn't do one thing! He didn't try to set up any submissions or even land elbows from the bottoms or even scramble to get up.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 17, 2009)

That may be true, but we also have Rampage's cornering on the last TUF to back up that he's a terrible cornerman. 

"Punch him in the butt"


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 17, 2009)

Rampage's other coach's were telling the guy what to do, he just wasn't doing anything. Obviously the camera is gonna target on what Rampage says.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 17, 2009)

Techromance said:


> I loved Nate's mean face. I was about to cream that time.



lol                 wut?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 17, 2009)

Abe's cut was fucking gnarly



On hd tv you could see the periosteum of the skull


----------



## Havoc (Sep 17, 2009)

that's not a cut, it's his vagina.


----------



## Gooba (Sep 17, 2009)

I don't think it is fair they let Greg Jackson be an assistant coach.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 17, 2009)

why? there have been a lot of good coaches on TUF, they're just not as well known as Jackson.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 17, 2009)

There have been some pretty good ones, but Greg just seems like a "ringer", so to speak.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 17, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Abe's cut was fucking gnarly
> 
> 
> 
> On hd tv you could see the periosteum of the skull



This makes me not to do be an MMA fighter (not like I had the intention to anyway).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 17, 2009)

If I had the money I would train and be a fighter, easy. Goats vaginas on my head wouldn't deter me.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 17, 2009)

you live in colorado, how expensive can gyms there be? 

no knock on coloardo


----------



## Grape (Sep 17, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If I had the money I would train and be a fighter, easy. Goats vaginas on my head wouldn't deter me.



A lot of people say this, but have you ever even been in a fight?


----------



## Teach (Sep 17, 2009)

Disgusting first ep.


----------



## Fancy (Sep 17, 2009)

Havoc said:


> lol                 wut?



What he's a beast. Quite a sexy one too.


----------



## Gooba (Sep 18, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> why? there have been a lot of good coaches on TUF, they're just not as well known as Jackson.


I was just kidding and pointing out that I think he is an amazing coach.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 18, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> This makes me not to do be an MMA fighter (not like I had the intention to anyway).



Dude has an amazingly meaty head.


Most people dont have skin and underlying muscle or fat that thick on that particular part of their head

It is becuase of that it makes the cut look so bad. If you got a cut I doubt it would be half as deep.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 18, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> you live in colorado, how expensive can gyms there be?
> 
> no knock on coloardo


I live in the richest city in the state, and one of the richest in the US (top 100). 

And there is only one BJJ gym in my vicinity (and no other martial arts except for fucking a chain LA Boxing)--monopoly means they can hike up the price. 



Grape Krush said:


> A lot of people say this, but have you ever even been in a fight?


I've been in a few tussles in my day, old boy.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 18, 2009)

Fuck the haters.

Rampage, go do your fucking movie.

These two said it all.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 18, 2009)

I said it better, and mine was only one sentence.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Sep 18, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Dude has an amazingly meaty head.
> 
> 
> Most people dont have skin and underlying muscle or fat that thick on that particular part of their head
> ...



Everyone's skin covering the skull is roughly the same. It may not feel like it, but it's pretty thick, plus it was all swollen.



CrazyMoronX said:


> If I had the money I would train and be a fighter, easy. Goats vaginas on my head wouldn't deter me.



Lol, love excuses. If you had money, you would say you can't train because you have to work and it makes you to tired etc etc.
You can even go to one class per 1-2 weeks and then train with a friend of yours (or a guy you meet at the gym) and roll at home/garden/some place with mats.

Decent episode, there are no good fighters there, but it's entertaining as a show.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 18, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> Everyone's skin covering the skull is roughly the same. It may not feel like it, but it's pretty thick, plus it was all swollen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I actually looked at the gym near me and the classes directly conflict with my work schedule. Nice try though.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Sep 18, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I actually looked at the gym near me and the classes directly conflict with my work schedule. Nice try though.



That's *exactly* what I'm talking about.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 18, 2009)

But I can't even go to 1-2 classes per week. If I could, I would. The place is right across the street from my gym, and I would love to pick up some skills. They even have a Muay Thai coach there.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 18, 2009)

Quit your job and live on the streets, stop making excuses.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 18, 2009)

I don't mind putting dedication to a sport, but MMA is too much of a dedication. To be in the gym for 10 hours a day and 6 days out of the week is too much. Plus, its costly. I'm just going to stick with BJJ and a little Muay Thai training and leave it at that.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 18, 2009)

sherdog is embarrassingly stupid.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 18, 2009)

"Let's see what you got, Titties..."


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 18, 2009)

Havoc said:


> sherdog is embarrassingly stupid.



Elaborate...?


----------



## Havoc (Sep 18, 2009)

There's nothing to elaborate on, it's like calling a retarded person retarded.

Just go look at the forum.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 18, 2009)

Yeah, there's no need for elaboration.

When dude's are saying that Anderson Silva is ducking _Dan Henderson_.... no words are needed.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 18, 2009)

Silva is duckin' Mardquart.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 18, 2009)

Rampage is ducking his fans.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 18, 2009)

Fedor is ducking Lesnar


----------



## Gooba (Sep 18, 2009)

UFC is ducking Fedor.


----------



## Fancy (Sep 18, 2009)

Actually the other way around.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 18, 2009)

Fedor is ducking Kimbo


----------



## Ippy (Sep 18, 2009)

Huerta is ducking MMA.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 18, 2009)

Boxers are ducking MMA.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 18, 2009)

Wrestlers are ducking boxers


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 18, 2009)

Wrestlers are ducking WWE.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 18, 2009)

Lashley is ducking hype.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 18, 2009)

Overeem is ducking the CSAC


----------



## Ippy (Sep 18, 2009)

Everyone and their mom thinks Overeem's on the juice, but I don't believe it until his piss tests positive.

The guy started his career as a very large LHW.  He was always in shape.  He *always* had large muscles.  Only now he's a lot more ripped and he put on some more muscle.

Most LHW's cut from 220lbs, and he was doing this in '03.  In his fight against Michael Cro Cop, he weighed in @ 242.

Do you mean to tell me that it's so inconceivable that a guy could gain just over 20lbs of muscle in 6 years?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 18, 2009)

Ion said:


> Everyone and their mom thinks Overeem's on the juice, but I don't believe it until his piss tests positive.
> 
> The guy started his career as a very large LHW.  He was always in shape.  He *always* had large muscles.  Only now he's a lot more ripped and he put on some more muscle.
> 
> ...



I don't care if the guy is on steroids. He's garbage no matter what.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 18, 2009)

Garbage? LOL

He subbed a Prime Vitor before there even *was* a "Prime" Vitor.

He beat Badr Hari at his own game while making it look easy.

If _he_ has never impressed you, I'd love to see who does.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 18, 2009)

Ion said:


> Garbage? LOL
> 
> He subbed a Prime Vitor before there even *was* a "Prime" Vitor.
> 
> ...



True but he lost to Chuck Liddel, Nog, Ricardo Arona (twice), Shogun (twice), and Fabricio Werdum.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 18, 2009)

Fighters eventually lose fights.  It's a fact of life.

Those fights he lost were to top names, not random scrubs.  Since when is losing to the LHW GOAT, 2nd best HW of all time, a world class BJJer, and former #1 LHW something to be ashamed of?


----------



## Sengoku (Sep 19, 2009)

Who cares? Even Liddell said he would lose to Overeem now. And this was before Liddell's last defeat.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 19, 2009)

aw man, so my joke got the serious response huh =p

I'm really not in a place to have formulated a proper opinion yet on whether or not they're reasonable gains for Overeem to have made in the last few years, so I won't give one xD


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 19, 2009)

Ion said:


> Fighters eventually lose fights.  It's a fact of life.
> 
> Those fights he lost were to top names, not random scrubs.  Since when is losing to the LHW GOAT, 2nd best HW of all time, a world class BJJer, and former #1 LHW something to be ashamed of?





Sengoku said:


> Who cares? Even Liddell said he would lose to Overeem now. And this was before Liddell's last defeat.



But the only notable names that he has beaten was Vitor Belfort and Igor. All the fighters I mentioned earlier all beat Overeem by TKO/KO or submission. Theres a big difference when a fighter loses by decision and loses by KO or submission.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 19, 2009)

Sengoku said:


> Who cares? Even Liddell said he would lose to Overeem now. And this was before Liddell's last defeat.



Not much of a compliment, there's a reason why he's on Dancing with the Stars now


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 19, 2009)

Efrain got an amazing KO.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 19, 2009)

^ he was impressive, Griffins wasn't bad either xD

ed: war semtex


----------



## Zieg (Sep 19, 2009)

I feel bad for Mirko.

It sucks to see my hero crumble before my eyes.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 20, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkwKCaMhK8w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gray Wolf (Sep 20, 2009)

Cro Cop is done.


----------



## MueTai (Sep 20, 2009)

^ He looked awful tonight.  He's got world-class striking skills but he looked sluggish and hesitant out there.  Landed a few good straight lefts but overall it was a bad performance and an even worse ending.  That said, I expected more out of Dos Santos.  Good strikes at the end though.


----------



## Fancy (Sep 20, 2009)

PPV  I saw it but there was a time in the prelim's that the screen kept repeating itself.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 20, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> True but he lost to Chuck Liddel, Nog, Ricardo Arona (twice), Shogun (twice), and Fabricio Werdum.



and losing to those guys makes you garbage?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 20, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> and losing to those guys makes you garbage?



Its the fact that he has no notable wins.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 20, 2009)

I forgot to watch :sad


----------



## Teach (Sep 20, 2009)

JDS is pretty good, he definitely got the strength advantage there. He isn't more technical though. HW is HW.


----------



## Raikiri (Sep 21, 2009)

i'd never heard of belfort before this event... wow, his hands really do seem fast.

hecho en mexico still slamming people!


----------



## Ippy (Sep 21, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> Its the fact that he has no notable wins.


"Old" Vitor?

Badr Hari?

Kharitanov?

Igor?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 21, 2009)

Raikiri said:


> i'd never heard of* belfort* before this event... wow, his hands really do seem fast.
> 
> hecho en mexico still slamming people!



How is that possible?


----------



## Ippy (Sep 21, 2009)

I loled hard.

Also, not everyone has been an MMA fan long enough to have seen UFC 1 @ Grandmaster Kane.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 21, 2009)

Oh shit!

Jon Jones is training with Firas Zhahabi and GSP now!!!

Machida better watch his back in a year or so...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2009)

I was disappointed seeing Mirko lose again. He wasn't doing very much out there. I still think he can make a come back though. 

Vitor looked pretty good, but I still think Silva would beat him. I guess it'd be another nice notch on his belt though. 

Anyway, I'm in the process of forgetting the night ever happened. I'm blocking it out like a bad childhood memory since Mirko lost again. This way I can keep dreaming. pek


----------



## Raikiri (Sep 21, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> How is that possible?



i only started following mma for real during the TUF with Amir. before that, i watched the occasional ufc event, but didnt know names or follow closely. i saw ufc 1 i think, if thats the one where the giant black sumo guy, while on his knees, got held down by 1 arm and got hammerfisted TKO'd lol.


----------



## Gooba (Sep 21, 2009)

You should go check out Wanderlei vs Vitor if you want to see his hands in action.

Saturday was sad, I was rooting for Rich and Cro Cop. 

Some of the undercard fights were pretty sweet tho, sick arm triangle from guard.

Oh sweet, I just noticed Rick "Cool" Story "Bro" (what I called him before I learned about "Horror") got the FotN and SotN.  Grats on $130k.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2009)

I wasn't really rooting for Franklin but I figured he'd win. I was banking on him raining on Belfort's return parade via UD.

I was, however, of course rooting for Mirko. I'm an eternal Cro Cop fan.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 21, 2009)

I was rooting for Rich and Cro Cop. 

Cro Cop was looking bad out there. I didn't even wanna watch the fight because I knew he was gonna lose by decision if he didn't KO him.

I think Rich did pretty good considering he lost. After that fight the UFC should REALLY consider enforcing hitting in the back of the head. First, Vitor swiped him in the back of the head that made Rich crumble which is completely alright. However, Rich took 2 more punches in the back of the head while he was down. Watch the fight Rich was getting up until Vitor hit him in the back of head.


----------



## Raikiri (Sep 22, 2009)

Gooba said:


> You should go check out Wanderlei vs Vitor if you want to see his hands in action.


wow, ive never seen wanderlei overwhelmed like that before. that was like a bad fight scene out of an action movie, just pure rampaging violence lol. i saw some of belfort's recent fights on youtube too, starting to wonder if belfort has at least the raw physical tools to give anderson silva a challenge.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> I was rooting for Rich and Cro Cop.
> 
> Cro Cop was looking bad out there. I didn't even wanna watch the fight because I knew he was gonna lose by decision if he didn't KO him.
> 
> I think Rich did pretty good considering he lost. After that fight the UFC should REALLY consider enforcing hitting in the back of the head. First, Vitor swiped him in the back of the head that made Rich crumble which is completely alright. However, Rich took 2 more punches in the back of the head while he was down. Watch the fight Rich was getting up until Vitor hit him in the back of head.


 I suppose so, but when standing they don't really monitor the back of the head rule. The same thing happened in the Trigg fight. It was the back of the head that put Trigg down initially.


----------



## Gooba (Sep 22, 2009)

Raikiri said:


> wow, ive never seen wanderlei overwhelmed like that before. that was like a bad fight scene out of an action movie, just pure rampaging violence lol. i saw some of belfort's recent fights on youtube too, starting to wonder if belfort has at least the raw physical tools to give anderson silva a challenge.


I think he is the only hope of giving Anderson trouble in his own division.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 22, 2009)

I think Vitor is either fighting Hendo or Mardquart.


----------



## Raikiri (Sep 22, 2009)

i saw the post event press conference, and it sounded like Dana really wanted marquardt and hendo to fight each other, and vitor to fight silva. should be interesting to see how much influence he can exert on his fighters.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2009)

I'd prefer to see him vs Hendo than Mardquart, but that's just me.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Sep 22, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> I was rooting for Rich and Cro Cop.
> 
> Cro Cop was looking bad out there. I didn't even wanna watch the fight because I knew he was gonna lose by decision if he didn't KO him.
> 
> I think Rich did pretty good considering he lost. After that fight the UFC should REALLY consider enforcing hitting in the back of the head. First, Vitor swiped him in the back of the head that made Rich crumble which is completely alright. However, Rich took 2 more punches in the back of the head while he was down. Watch the fight Rich was getting up until Vitor hit him in the back of head.



The rule is there to avoid purposeful hitting at the back of the head. These however, were in no way thrown in purpose, Rich was turning his head in order to avoid punch in the face, it landed at the back *once*.
Also, what sent him to the ground was a slipped hook to the temple, not back.

Lol at anyone who gave Franklin more than 20% of a chance in this fight.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Sep 22, 2009)

Rampage Retiring!?


*Spoiler*: _Long Read_ 





> Rampage posted a blog earlier today on his website. It?s rather shocking and comes out of nowhere.
> 
> The UFC has done a lot for me but I think I have done more for them. The UFC bought WFA to get my contract & they saved my life, so I felt loyal to them. They pushed me into a fight with Chuck Liddel even when I clearly stated I wasn?t ready to fight for the belt because the American fans didn?t know me but I took the fight and didn?t complain & after I won the American fans booed me for the first time which changed the way I saw them & it hurt me deeply.
> 
> ...






There are still some good fights for him...
I guess we'll see if he can still play the bills without fighting.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm shocked.
Although I think he will be back.
Just when I thought TUF10 couldn't get more anticlimatic with the whole Rampage/Rashad fight. 
We'll see if acting will pay the bills...


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 22, 2009)

Why rampage gotta act all sensitive and shit?


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Sep 22, 2009)

Lose Rampage, gain Huerta?

Who Had It Right?


----------



## Hellion (Sep 23, 2009)

I am happy for Rampage. At least he is doing what he feels is right.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm also happy for Rampage.

And who is at all surprised by Dana White's underhanded cutthroat tactics?

Who would want to work for a guy like that?


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 23, 2009)

I would have loved to see Lyoto make a fool out of Quinton. Oh well. 



Kalashnikov said:


> Lol at anyone who gave Franklin more than 20% of a chance in this fight.



Because Rich is such a horrible fighter right?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 23, 2009)

I'll believe it when I never see Rampage fight again.

Wait, that could be a while.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 23, 2009)

He'll be back by 2011.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 23, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> I would have loved to see Lyoto make a fool out of Quinton. Oh well.


No reason to fight Lyoto, he'll fight Shogun to get his belt back.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 23, 2009)

LMAO

I'm a huge Rampage fan (as you all know), but this is some funny shit...

_"Guess what Rashad Evans is thinking about right now? He’s thinking about beating your f**king ass. He’s not sitting around thinking about how him and his mom used to watch the f**king Love Boat together and he wants to get the role of Isaac the bartender."_

I fucking died.

Guess who said that...


----------



## Kalashnikov (Sep 23, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> I would have loved to see Lyoto make a fool out of Quinton. Oh well.
> 
> Because Rich is such a horrible fighter right?



Not horrible. Slightly above Average, but hyped because he's very likable.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 23, 2009)

Ion said:


> LMAO
> 
> I'm a huge Rampage fan (as you all know), but this is some funny shit...
> 
> ...


So many f-bombs it can only be one person... 

Brock Lesnar?


----------



## K-deps (Sep 23, 2009)

Ion said:


> LMAO
> 
> I'm a huge Rampage fan (as you all know), but this is some funny shit...
> 
> ...



I bet it's Dana, that son of a bitch.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 23, 2009)

Tell me that shit isn't hilarious.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 23, 2009)

Damnit Rampage! I wanted to Black-on-Black crime


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 23, 2009)

I'd like Rashad as the bartender in Love Boat.


----------



## Gooba (Sep 23, 2009)

If things only played out right Rampage could have had a LHW reign better than Chuck, oh well.


----------



## Arishem (Sep 23, 2009)

Dana should challenge Rampage to a boxing match.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 23, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> Not horrible. Slightly above Average, but hyped because he's very likable.



Rich Franklin is slightly above average? How many MW's in the world can beat him? At best like 5?


----------



## Fancy (Sep 23, 2009)

Ion said:


> LMAO
> 
> I'm a huge Rampage fan (as you all know), but this is some funny shit...
> 
> ...



LMAOOOOOOOOOOOO

I love Dana.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 24, 2009)

Who won the fight?

I fell asleep between rounds


----------



## Ippy (Sep 24, 2009)

Gooba said:


> If things only played out right Rampage could have had a LHW reign better than Chuck, oh well.


IMO, he's the second best LHW of all time with wins over the (tied) #1.

Chuck and Wandy I consider to be tied because arguments can be made for either being #1.


----------



## K-deps (Sep 24, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Who won the fight?
> 
> I fell asleep between rounds



The not huge guy. I think his name was James


----------



## Gooba (Sep 24, 2009)

Wes Shivers got ripped off, I have no idea how you have him losing the first.

I think Rampage is actually the #1, but because of how his fight schedule has gone down Wandy/Chuck deserve the GOAT titles.  I think he was better than both of them and could have had better accomplishments, especially since he beat both, but it just didn't work out that way.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 24, 2009)

I had Wes winning that, too. I guess I could see James getting the second round with the leg kicks and the one good shot he got in there that rocked Wes, but still.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Sep 24, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Rich Franklin is slightly above average? How many MW's in the world can beat him? At best like 5?



At best like 20. But being realistic around 10-12.


----------



## Allen Walker (Sep 24, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> At best like 20. But being realistic around 10-12.


Can you name these Middleweights? I find it hard to believe 10-12 middleweights can beat Franklin. It would mean he wouldn't belong in the top 10 in rankings.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 24, 2009)

Tenkkai said:


> Can you name these Middleweights? I find it hard to believe 10-12 middleweights can beat Franklin. It would mean he wouldn't belong in the top 10 in rankings.


Using Sherdog logic, anyone outside of UFC.

I suppose an actual Sherdog list would look something like this:

Anderson Silva
Nathan Mardquart
Melvin Manhoef
Dennis Kang
Yushin Okami
Dan Henderson
Demian Maia
Vitor Belfort
Jorge Santiago
Robbie Lawler
"Sexyama"
Paulo Filho
Kazou Misaki
Jake Shields
Nick Diaz
Frank Shamrock
Cung Le
Rich Franklin
Wanderlei Silva
Takanori Gomi


Now, there are some obvious flaws in the list, but keep in mind it's a Sherdog ist.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 24, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Using Sherdog logic, anyone outside of UFC.
> 
> I suppose an actual Sherdog list would look something like this:
> 
> ...



You should be hanged for the murdering of the word "some"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 24, 2009)

How about numerous?


----------



## Ippy (Sep 24, 2009)

Shivers didn't lose the first round by any means.

LMAO @ this Rampage quote ITT

_"Now Rashad wanna put his two cents in. Rashad remains to be a boy under me. He wins a few fights, and some of them I thought the judges fell asleep during the fight & woke up & saw him playing with his nipples & guessed he won."_


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm about 85-90% sure we'll see Rampage fighting again in the UFC. And probably soon. I'm calling Couture.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 24, 2009)

_"I grew up thinking that I wasn't even important to my family which made me not even care about myself. That's why I can get knee-ed in the face 15 times & come back for more. That's why I can get my legs seriously hurt in a fight & still try to win. Thats why I can get my ribs broken in a fight & not tap out because my whole life I never thought I mattered to anybody or anybody cared about me. But now I have kids that love me & care about me & I'm not used to people caring about me but it feels good!"_ 

wolfdude89


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 24, 2009)

Ion said:


> _"I grew up thinking that I wasn't even important to my family which made me not even care about myself. That's why I can get knee-ed in the face 15 times & come back for more. That's why I can get my legs seriously hurt in a fight & still try to win. Thats why I can get my ribs broken in a fight & not tap out because my whole life I never thought I mattered to anybody or anybody cared about me. But now I have kids that love me & care about me & I'm not used to people caring about me but it feels good!"_



That almost made me break a tear


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 24, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> At best like 20. But being realistic around 10-12.



Considering he's always rated as a top ten contender I would say that that isn't realistic either. 10 people who can beat Rich at MW? I would really like to hear who you think can.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 24, 2009)

Brock and Fedor after they drop down to MW.
BJ Penn and GSP after they move up to MW.
Hendo
Silva
Dana
Tank Abbot
Maia
Cung Le will beat him on the set of Tekken


----------



## Kalashnikov (Sep 24, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Considering he's always rated as a top ten contender I would say that that isn't realistic either. 10 people who can beat Rich at MW? I would really like to hear who you think can.



How does it matter if I list them, when you're gonna disagree with half of my choices?
Maybe I exaggerated a bit, but there are 10 people for sure, who can beat him.
How is he in top 10 MW? Winning with cans, losing to big names which isn't considered such a bad thing.

Also, 2nd episode was boring and made me also rage at how bad those guys are. Of course Dana doesn't care, coz 1st one was the most watched TUF ep. of all times and I'm pretty sure the next one with Kimbo will top it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 25, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> How does it matter if I list them, when you're gonna disagree with half of my choices?


 I would like to know who you consider good. 




> Maybe I exaggerated a bit,


Well you said Rich Franklin was a bit above average, I would say you exaggerated a lot.



> but there are 10 people for sure, who can beat him.


I seriously doubt it. 


> How is he in top 10 MW? Winning with cans, losing to big names which isn't considered such a bad thing.


 He beat just as many names as anyone else. For the record, Yushin Okami isn't a can. He barely lost to Dan Henderson and Henderson is widely regarded as the 2nd best MW. So how exactly isn't he top ten? Can you really name 10 guys who have better feats or showings than Rich Franklin?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Sep 25, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> I would like to know who you consider good.
> 
> Well you said Rich Franklin was a bit above average, I would say you exaggerated a lot.
> 
> ...



I exaggerated with number (probably), didn't exaggerated with saying he's slightly above average. MW isn't too strong right now, that's why he's still in the top 10-15.

And don't use a MMAth please, it doesn't work like that. Just look at his performance, his skills, etc. Again, not saying he's weak, but he's not as good as hyped by UFC.

Not gonna list the names, because you're gonna disagree with half of them, use examples why I'm wrong trying to make me defend myself and my point, thus drugging me into neverending discussion. I don't have time for that and none of us is gonna convince the other.


----------



## ostrich (Sep 25, 2009)

Yep,should've retired three years ago but still a legend in my eyes


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 25, 2009)

I think that there are 10 guys out there that *could* beat Rich Franklin. However, I think he could beat them just the same. The top 10 comes down to quality of competition, dominance, etc... and Rich has the advantage over the 10 guys you'd likely name, hence why they aren't ranked over him.


----------



## Fancy (Sep 25, 2009)

I was just watching Fedor the baddest man on the planet. Wow that was intense. He runs in the Siberian winter for fucks sake..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 25, 2009)

Al Bundy with Mirko's LHK or Mirko with Al Bundy's BJJ Brown belt, who'd win?


----------



## Ippy (Sep 25, 2009)

BJJ Bundy.


----------



## Gooba (Sep 25, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Al Bundy with Mirko's LHK or Mirko with Al Bundy's BJJ Brown belt, who'd win?


He got his Black Belt, you better recognize.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh, I thought it was just his brown belt. My bad.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 25, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> I exaggerated with number (probably), didn't exaggerated with saying he's slightly above average. MW isn't too strong right now, that's why he's still in the top 10-15.


MW is just as competitive as any other division. Only difference are the fighters are not that well promoted in the UFC. I think it's a bit of a cop out to just say the entire division sucks. Everyone in the UFC is slightly above average at the very least, so I would say Rich Franklin is well above average. 



> And don't use a MMAth please, it doesn't work like that. Just look at his performance, his skills, etc. Again, not saying he's weak, but he's not as good as hyped by UFC.


I didn't use any MMAmath. In less him beating Okami is MMAth, it's pretty much just a fact. 



> Not gonna list the names, because you're gonna disagree with half of them, use examples why I'm wrong trying to make me defend myself and my point, thus drugging me into neverending discussion. I don't have time for that and none of us is gonna convince the other.


You could have just listed the 10 people by now. There is no wrong, right, agreeing or disagreeing. I would just like to see who do you think is better than Rich Franklin.

 I'm not asking for an essay and even if I were to reply in a negative manner no one is forcing you to argue with me.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 26, 2009)

Megumi "Mega Megu" Fujii   vs  Cristiane "Cyborg" Santos 

Who takes this?


----------



## Gooba (Sep 26, 2009)

Cyborg by being 1.25 times her size.


----------



## MueTai (Sep 26, 2009)

Yay, I got promoted with 2 STRIPES on my white belt!  I'm officially a badass.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 26, 2009)

I want to see mayhem vs nate diaz


----------



## Fancy (Sep 26, 2009)

Lol. Nate Diaz is hot.


----------



## kakashi5 (Sep 26, 2009)

Techromance said:


> Lol. Nate Diaz is hot.



in a crackhead sort of way


----------



## Fancy (Sep 26, 2009)

kakashi5 said:


> in a crackhead sort of way



Yea. That way.
And hes a beast at BJJ too.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 28, 2009)

MueTai said:


> Yay, I got promoted with 2 STRIPES on my white belt!  I'm officially a badass.



Congrats. I'm assuming you're studying BJJ?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Sep 28, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> You could have just listed the 10 people by now. There is no wrong, right, agreeing or disagreeing. I would just like to see who do you think is better than Rich Franklin.
> 
> I'm not asking for an essay and even if I were to reply in a negative manner no one is forcing you to argue with me.



Anderson Silva
Mousasi
Demian Maia
Sakuraba
Belfort
Henderson
Akiyama
Marquardt
Manhoef
Denis Kang


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2009)

Anyone watch the ADCC this week? Sure it's not MMA, but there were MMA names there. Werdum got the over 90kg or something title. And I guess Vinny from TUF did really well.


----------



## Fancy (Sep 28, 2009)

Is it me or does Nate Diaz look way taller than he really is.
Wtf. 6'0.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2009)

It's probably because he's in the LW division with a pack of midgets.


----------



## Fancy (Sep 28, 2009)

I think he's just too skinny. If he just improves his stand-up he can overcome Nick at least and get the top 5 contender bracket he's been looking for.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2009)

He needs to do more than improve his standup. He needs to work on his strength a bit otherwise he'll get controlled on the ground against bigger guys like he has been in the past. 

I'm sure that with time he'll get a lot better, but I don't see him overtaking Nick any time soon.


----------



## Fancy (Sep 28, 2009)

Nick is bigger than he is. Maybe bulking up would be a wise decision for him.
Get some strength behind those punches.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2009)

Nick is also better at every aspect of the game. But, that comes with experience. And marijuana. Lots of marijuana.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Sep 28, 2009)

ADCC is out only in LQ right now. Waiting for some better version.

Thanks for spoiler btw


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2009)

Any time. 

It's on the front page of Sherdog.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 28, 2009)

The Chuck Dancing with the Stars thread on Sherdog is epic.  Fucking epic.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2009)

I love Sherdog if only for the photoshopping.


----------



## Rampage (Sep 29, 2009)

so what do u guys think of the first 2 episodes of tuf?

lol see the clip at the end where james is getting lairy at rampage 

rampage will destroooooooy him


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2009)

Decent so far. They have removed almost all focus from the house antics, which is good, but I'd like to see what Kimbo is really like around these guys.

I also think that Kimbo will lose against Roy. Not just because of the obvious outclassing of skill, but because of his recent interview. It sounded to me like he lost.


----------



## Rampage (Sep 29, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Decent so far. They have removed almost all focus from the house antics, which is good, but I'd like to see what Kimbo is really like around these guys.
> 
> I also think that Kimbo will lose against Roy. Not just because of the obvious outclassing of skill, but because of his recent interview. It sounded to me like he lost.




i think kimbo will take it lol
i havent seen the interview could u send me the link please?


----------



## Gooba (Sep 29, 2009)

Decent season so far, altho Wes got robbed last week.  I bet Kimbo loses because Roy is a pro.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 29, 2009)

Eddie Alvarez vs Katsunori Kikuno @ DREAM 12


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2009)

uzumaki lee said:


> i think kimbo will take it lol
> i havent seen the interview could u send me the link please?


 the death toll


Gooba said:


> Decent season so far, altho Wes got robbed last week. I bet Kimbo loses because Roy is a pro.


 Roy is also fatter. Much fatter.


----------



## Rampage (Sep 29, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> next chapter panting



cool thanks


yh i get what you mean, but im still not sure tbh lol


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2009)

I'd be shocked if Kimbo happened to win. We'll find out tomorrow though.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 29, 2009)

Does anyone else think Gooba should make a MMA subforum?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2009)

Only if we get to copy/paste Sherdog threads.


----------



## Rampage (Sep 29, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'd be shocked if Kimbo happened to win. We'll find out tomorrow though.



wel shall indeed


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2009)

Where's my MMA forum at?


----------



## Ippy (Sep 29, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> Does anyone else think Gooba should make a MMA subforum?


I thought about requesting one, but I don't think it would fly.

It's not like this thread is like the former soccer/futbol thread.  That had thousands and thousands of posts, with people constantly posting stuff.

ITT, it could be hours, and sometimes even days before this thread gets bumped.

Plus, there's essentially like 5 of us that are the most consistent posters.

If more people post in here more frequently, then we'd have justification to make it, but until then we'll have to settle for this.


----------



## Tehmk (Sep 29, 2009)

MMA is quite popular but not the extensiveness of Football and the like.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2009)

I think if there was a subforum there would be more activity.

Reason being: I'd make some new threads about topics I want to discuss, but I'm very hesistant about posting topics in here since they would never be discussed.


----------



## Tehmk (Sep 29, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think if there was a subforum there would be more activity.
> 
> Reason being: I'd make some new threads about topics I want to discuss, but I'm very hesistant about posting topics in here since they would never be discussed.



I guess it's logical.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2009)

Damn right it is. Sub forum NOW! 

Heroes got one and the Heroes thread barely had as many posts as this one.

Plus, if we merge this with the thread I had originally made it'd be huger.


----------



## Tehmk (Sep 29, 2009)

There are many sub-forums which very little post activity.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2009)

Damn right. If they need to make room just delete the Blender.


----------



## Tehmk (Sep 29, 2009)

.


----------



## K-deps (Sep 29, 2009)

I need to see Kimbo vs. Big Country dammit!


----------



## Ippy (Sep 29, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think if there was a subforum there would be more activity.
> 
> Reason being: I'd make some new threads about topics I want to discuss, but I'm very hesistant about posting topics in here since they would never be discussed.


I've used that justification before, but it's flawed.  Based on that, pretty much any subject should get it's own subforum.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Damn right it is. Sub forum NOW!
> 
> Heroes got one and the Heroes thread barely had as many posts as this one.
> 
> Plus, if we merge this with the thread I had originally made it'd be huger.


If MMA gets it's own subforum (which I want to reiterate I've thought about requesting) based on postcount, then we'd have to give one to F1, NBA, MLB, etc...



K-deps said:


> I need to see Kimbo vs. Big Country dammit!



There were apparently leaks left and right in the TUF subforum on Sherdog.  I purposely avoided the section though, ofc.

Supposedly, Big Country himself spoiled the entire season.  I also avoided that entire subject upon finding that out.


----------



## Tehmk (Sep 29, 2009)

True, it does seem to rampant rumours about Kimbo 
*Spoiler*: __ 



losing


.


----------



## Fancy (Sep 30, 2009)

Yea MMA subforums and I'll post a nude.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 30, 2009)

Tehmk said:


> True, it does seem to rampant rumours about Kimbo
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



For some reason i'm not surprised. I don't think he's cut for it IMO.


----------



## K-deps (Sep 30, 2009)

I personally see Kimbo putting up a good fight but losing. Big Country has too much experience in MMA to lose


----------



## Kalashnikov (Sep 30, 2009)

Techromance said:


> Yea MMA subforums and I'll post a nude.



We need a subforum. 


*Also, major news - on 12th od Dec Tank Abbott is fighting Butterbean and DMX (yes, you got it right) vs some Eric Martinez*.

Soon to come 50cent vs Snoop Dog


----------



## Ippy (Sep 30, 2009)

Is this a ladder match too?

Also @ the subforum....

You guys can wait for Gooba to come along, but know that he's probably not going to be for it either.  I, myself am usually the type of guy to just say "hey let's do it," "let's give it a shot," etc... but even I'm skeptical on the necessity and possible success of an MMA subforum.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2009)

Hereos got its own forum. 

I guess you could say that Heroes is a good example though since nobody uses it.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 30, 2009)

Heroes is a special case.

When it was created, it was the most popular series across forums all over the web.

Now, it's a shit series, run by shit producers, and being controlled by shit fanboys' whims.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2009)

So you're saying we need our own forum? 

Think about it. We could have P4P threads, fighter vs fighter debates, etc... all separated from one giant thread that never gets posted in.


----------



## Fancy (Sep 30, 2009)

Hopefully Kimbo wins this. 

I'm going to eat a 12' pizza all to myself and watch the fight.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm gonna eat a whole bucket of fried chicken. 

Pretty sure Kimbo will lose though. Want to make a friendly wager?


----------



## Havoc (Sep 30, 2009)

Fatass           .


----------



## Fancy (Sep 30, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm gonna eat a whole bucket of fried chicken.
> 
> Pretty sure Kimbo will lose though. Want to make a friendly wager?



K you have to share. You might as well go to a bar on wings day, and get yourself a good healthy portion of chicken for a cheap deal.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm not actually going to eat chicken. I'll be feasting on lean chicken chili that I made myself. 

How about an unfriendly wager?


----------



## Gooba (Sep 30, 2009)

Ion said:


> Also @ the subforum....
> 
> You guys can wait for Gooba to come along, but know that he's probably not going to be for it either.  I, myself am usually the type of guy to just say "hey let's do it," "let's give it a shot," etc... but even I'm skeptical on the necessity and possible success of an MMA subforum.


Normally you'd be right here, but...





Techromance said:


> Yea MMA subforums and I'll post a nude.


is a game changer.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 30, 2009)

Can you recognize these fighters?


----------



## Fancy (Sep 30, 2009)

LOLLL NO WAY.
THEY ARE SUCH CUTE LITTLE ANGRY KIDS.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 30, 2009)

WAR JIM COZAD





CrazyMoronX said:


> So you're saying we need our own forum?
> 
> Think about it. We could have P4P threads, fighter vs fighter debates, etc... all separated from one giant thread that never gets posted in.


I want that just as much as you do...



Gooba said:


> Normally you'd be right here, but...is a game changer.


Let's work something out.

I would like this, the members would like this, you wouldn't mind it, so let's think of a way to make everyone happy.

Let's say we reach 4500 posts by a certain time frame or something?  UFC 105?  Ubereem fights in the US?


----------



## Havoc (Sep 30, 2009)

Omg, great find, can't believe I've never seen this before.

Randy Couture:



Cock Chestnar



Wandy



Forrest Griffin



CroCop



Nog Bros.




Hughes Bros.



Diego Sanchez


----------



## Havoc (Sep 30, 2009)

Chuck Liddell




Hendo




Emelianenko Bros.






Machida



Hong-Man Choi


----------



## Havoc (Sep 30, 2009)

Josh Koscheck 



Mac Danzig



Tito Ortiz



Stephan Bonnar



Bas Rutten



Kimbo



Tank Abbott



Sylvia



Dana White


----------



## Havoc (Sep 30, 2009)

Minowa



Marquardt



Belfort



Randleman


----------



## Ippy (Sep 30, 2009)

A thread on that always gets made every few months on Sherdog.

I'm personally a fan of the Diaz bros. one.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 30, 2009)

Yea, I normally only see a few of these on sherdog though.


----------



## Fancy (Sep 30, 2009)

WAR DIAZ!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2009)

I haven't seen a few of those. Kimbo's is pretty interesting. 

Diaz bros is a classic though.


----------



## Fancy (Sep 30, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I haven't seen a few of those. Kimbo's is pretty interesting.
> 
> Diaz bros is a classic though.



They could probably kick my butt as toddlers. Seriously though Nick has the meanest mug face ever. It's scary.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2009)

And to think he has been that way since childhood. 

KJ Noons better think twice next time he puts his mug on Nick Diaz.


----------



## Fancy (Sep 30, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> And to think he has been that way since childhood.
> 
> KJ Noons better think twice next time he puts his mug on Nick Diaz.



Nick kills me. 
His chin is always pointing up, I have no idea how he does it.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 30, 2009)

Hendo was a smooth pimp


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2009)

Techromance said:


> Nick kills me.
> His chin is always pointing up, I have no idea how he does it.


 It must be the little pube patch he has growing out of his chin. His brother has it, too.


Grandmaster Kane said:


> Hendo *is *a smooth pimp


 Fixed.


----------



## Fancy (Sep 30, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It must be the little pube patch he has growing out of his chin. His brother has it, too.



LOL oh my. But they are cute boys at the end of it.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 30, 2009)

Ion said:


> I thought about requesting one, but I don't think it would fly.
> 
> It's not like this thread is like the former soccer/futbol thread.  That had thousands and thousands of posts, with people constantly posting stuff.
> 
> ...





CrazyMoronX said:


> I think if there was a subforum there would be more activity.
> 
> Reason being: I'd make some new threads about topics I want to discuss, but I'm very hesistant about posting topics in here since they would never be discussed.



Exactly what Crazy said. I have many topics I want to discuss but I don't want to end a current discussion. Even though theirs only a few consistent posters in this thread, a lot of people post in this thread after a UFC or MMA event. Futboll/Soccor gots its on subforum because the amount of teams and people there was too many discussions going on at once. If Gooba makes a MMA subforum it would no doubt be more active than the futboll subforum.

GIVE IT A TRY GOOBA


----------



## Fancy (Sep 30, 2009)

Come on it's the fastest growing sport in the world!


----------



## Rampage (Sep 30, 2009)

yoo what time does tuf ep 3 come out in US cause here in UK i have to wait till saturday which is loong


----------



## Tehmk (Sep 30, 2009)

Damn need to watch the TUF ep when I get home.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2009)

uzumaki lee said:


> yoo what time does tuf ep 3 come out in US cause here in UK i have to wait till saturday which is loong


 It comes on at 8pm for me, which is Mountain Time, 10pm eastern. In the UK I have no idea what time that is.


----------



## K-deps (Sep 30, 2009)

I would post more if there was a subforum. I wanna learn about other orgs and shit. without completely butchering a convo. I lurk this thread a lot anyway.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Sep 30, 2009)

I don't get what's so great about Diaz. He's winning, but his fighting cans most of the times and his boxing is one of the worst I've seen in  MMA. Open, chin up, throwing punches like beginner.



> It comes on at 8pm for me, which is Mountain Time, 10pm eastern. In the UK I have no idea what time that is.



4 more hours for us (UK) then.


----------



## Rampage (Sep 30, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It comes on at 8pm for me, which is Mountain Time, 10pm eastern. In the UK I have no idea what time that is.





Kalashnikov said:


> I don't get what's so great about Diaz. He's winning, but his fighting cans most of the times and his boxing is one of the worst I've seen in  MMA. Open, chin up, throwing punches like beginner.
> 
> 
> 
> 4 more hours for us (UK) then.



 cant wait


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2009)

What's so great about Diaz is that he can't be knocked out and has a great ground game. He also knows how to keep people at bay with his jabs which is something that isn't used that often in MMA unfortunately.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 30, 2009)

I demand a subforum!


----------



## Ippy (Sep 30, 2009)

Silva looks like a straight up violent sex offender here...

He's likely gonna rape Akiyama.





Violent By Design said:


> I demand a subforum!


You know what you have to do...

This thread has to stay active, and by active, I mean very.

Somewhere down the line, who knows?


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 30, 2009)

Can't picture MMA getting a subforum on a naruto based forum.


----------



## Gooba (Sep 30, 2009)

I'd love an MMA subforum, I love MMA, but I just don't see the activity needed to justify it.  Luckily that is something all of you can change.

I just re-saw the last TUF fight and I have no idea how Wes lost.  No idea.  Even if you say he lost the second, the first was _all _him.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 30, 2009)

We could call it "SherFan", and I could change my name to "negativebalance", and wear nothing but pro-GSP sets.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Sep 30, 2009)

Gooba said:


> I'd love an MMA subforum, I love MMA, but I just don't see the activity needed to justify it.  Luckily that is something all of you can change.
> 
> I just re-saw the last TUF fight and I have no idea how Wes lost.  No idea.  Even if you say he lost the second, the first was _all _him.



Judges could decided it on what they looked like at the end of the fight. In Thailand during professional thaiboxing fights, the most important thing is to look/be in better shape and condition after the fight ie. who most likely have more power and strength to continue and possibly win the fight.
Not like this "rule" was seen in many UFC or even MMA in general, fights.

But who fucking cares, they both sucked and have no chances to compete on high level in UFC or any other organization.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2009)

Can't wait for Machida.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 30, 2009)

Roy nelson you fat pig eating muthafucka


----------



## Gooba (Sep 30, 2009)

Roy's win over Kimbo reminds me of Shogun's win over Coleman.  The winner probably hurt their image.


----------



## Fancy (Sep 30, 2009)

I knew it. Roy knew Kimbo's weaknesses and took the ground game to him. 
It was pretty much over before it began for Kimbo.

But honestly, I fell in love, he was extremely kind and gentle. There were some deadly cute moments between the black brothers. 



> What's so great about Diaz is that he can't be knocked out and has a great ground game. He also knows how to keep people at bay with his jabs which is something that isn't used that often in MMA unfortunately.



You left out him being insanely hot.



Like come on.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 1, 2009)

Gooba said:


> I'd love an MMA subforum, I love MMA, but I just don't see the activity needed to justify it.  Luckily that is something all of you can change.
> 
> I just re-saw the last TUF fight and I have no idea how Wes lost.  No idea.  Even if you say he lost the second, the first was _all _him.



Wes took more damage in the first round. He ate a lot of hard leg kicks, that mixed in with fatigue made it look like he was hurting more. Wes didn't do much offensively either. Landed like 2 punches, it just looked like he was owning because the other guy ran. But the smaller dude undoubtly landed more shots.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 1, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Wes took more damage in the first round. He ate a lot of hard leg kicks, that mixed in with fatigue made it look like he was hurting more. Wes didn't do much offensively either. Landed like 2 punches, it just looked like he was owning because the other guy ran. But the smaller dude undoubtly landed more shots.



It's been awhile since I've seen it, but the only damage Wes took was a couple leg kicks in the first round.

He had a couple take downs, attempted I think a key lock, was pressuring almost the entire time, and landed a couple punches.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 1, 2009)

Ion said:


> We could call it "SherFan", and I could change my name to "negativebalance", and wear nothing but pro-GSP sets.



positivebalance would sense your presence and would come here to explain how BJ actually beat GSP.


----------



## MueTai (Oct 1, 2009)

What frustrates me about fights like Kimbo's fight tonight (gave me a flashback to Houston Alexander vs. Thiago Silva) is seeing a _complete_ absence of a ground game in a professional MMA fighter. 

I mean come on, didn't Team Rampage teach him how to create space, shrimp or bridge?  Those are the first goddamn things I was taught in BJJ!  You don't even need to know all the technical escapes; if you know how to make space and shrimp that alone makes you a way bigger pain in the ass to beat on the ground.  All I saw was his attempt to push off the cage and roll over, which failed.  The rest of the time he was flat on his back.  At least _try_ to buck the dude off...


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 1, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Roy nelson you fat pig eating muthafucka



I like how he got all cocky and pissed Dana off.


----------



## K-deps (Oct 1, 2009)

MueTai said:


> What frustrates me about fights like Kimbo's fight tonight (gave me a flashback to Houston Alexander vs. Thiago Silva) is seeing a _complete_ absence of a ground game in a professional MMA fighter.
> 
> I mean come on, didn't Team Rampage teach him how to create space, shrimp or bridge?  Those are the first goddamn things I was taught in BJJ!  You don't even need to know all the technical escapes; if you know how to make space and shrimp that alone makes you a way bigger pain in the ass to beat on the ground.  All I saw was his attempt to push off the cage and roll over, which failed.  The rest of the time he was flat on his back.  At least _try_ to buck the dude off...



Roy had to much Big Bellydness.

I love rampage


----------



## Fancy (Oct 1, 2009)

You can't beat the moon bro.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 1, 2009)

Nobody can get the moon off them. Nobody.

I think it went exactly how I thought it'd go. Like I said yesterday, I would've been shocked if Kimbo won. I think Roy will take the whole thing, most likely, barring a freak KO from one of the bigger guys or something. His ground game is pretty solid and his big belly will thwart efforts of any other ground specialist.


----------



## Gooba (Oct 1, 2009)

I had him as my frontrunner until his performance against Kimbo.  I wouldn't be surprised if someone upsets him.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 1, 2009)

I think he was just playing it safe with Kimbo. Maybe he's still a little cautious after the Arlovski fight or something, who's to say. But I don't see anyone beating him as this isn't the most talented group ever.


----------



## Fancy (Oct 1, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Nobody can get the moon off them. Nobody.
> 
> I think it went exactly how I thought it'd go. Like I said yesterday, I would've been shocked if Kimbo won. I think Roy will take the whole thing, most likely, barring a freak KO from one of the bigger guys or something. His ground game is pretty solid and his big belly will thwart efforts of any other ground specialist.



Lol. He doesn't even give you the space to even move. 
I thought his plan was to suffocate Kimbo initially.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 1, 2009)

Well they had shown him talking about his strategy earlier on the show and he stuck to it completely.

I would've liked to see him go for a submission or something at least.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 1, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well they had shown him talking about his strategy earlier on the show and he stuck to it completely.
> 
> I would've liked to see him go for a submission or something at least.



He went for a Kimura.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 1, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think he was just playing it safe with Kimbo. Maybe he's still a little cautious after the Arlovski fight or something, who's to say. But I don't see anyone beating him as this isn't the most talented group ever.



Doesn't matter, he wont be in the UFC long even if he does win.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 1, 2009)

Danzig is in the most competitive division and has lost his last 3 fights. It's safe to say Nelson will be in the UFC for at least 2 years if he wins the contest.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 1, 2009)

I think Nelson will do fairly well in the UFC's HW division. It isn't exactly the strongest division in the world. I doubt he'll be champ or anything, but a decent addition.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 1, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think Nelson will do fairly well in the UFC's HW division. It isn't exactly the strongest division in the world. I doubt he'll be champ or anything, but a decent addition.



Roy Nelson is garbage! Both fights pissed me off. Kimbo should no ground defence and Roy Nelson just shows that you can eat at every buffet in LA and do MMA. Roy Nelson won't get to the finals. Fat bastard.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 1, 2009)

But he beat up on Travis Fulton!


----------



## Fancy (Oct 1, 2009)

"Wolves are the most loyal animals in the world."

What happened to that Rampage? Despite that, he kills me with his facial expressions. I think Dana is a little mean to say that Rampage has no future in acting.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 1, 2009)

I think Rampage would have the best chance out of most of the MMA guys in movies given his personality and all, but who's to say? I have only seen him in one movie and he didn't really have much to say in it (pivot when you punch!).

I'd tentatively agree with Dana. MMA guys suck in their movie roles so far with exception to a couple.


----------



## Fancy (Oct 1, 2009)

Never surrender was like watching a low budget violent-porn flick.


----------



## Fancy (Oct 1, 2009)

Yea, mad lame on the script writers part.


----------



## Tehmk (Oct 1, 2009)

I suggest watching it high.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 1, 2009)

Maybe one day we'll get that ever-elusive good MMA movie. Maybe.


----------



## Tehmk (Oct 1, 2009)

Well, there's one MMA star becoming an actor.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 1, 2009)

But he's in a non-MMA role.


----------



## Rampage (Oct 1, 2009)

rampage is


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 1, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> Roy Nelson is garbage! Both fights pissed me off. Kimbo should no ground defence and Roy Nelson just shows that you can eat at every buffet in LA and do MMA. Roy Nelson won't get to the finals. Fat bastard.



yeah, shouldn't they have a restriction on how fat you can be in MMA anyways?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 1, 2009)

They let Butterbean fight in MMA, so I guess not.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 1, 2009)

It's mixed martial arts, not a body building contest.

How fat the fighters are means nothing when they can still throw down.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 1, 2009)

Ion said:


> It's mixed martial arts, not a body building contest.
> 
> How fat the fighters are means nothing when they can still throw down.



but they'll be the ones in deep shit if one of their fighters have a heart attack in the middle of the octagon for being too fat and having shitty cardio.


----------



## Fancy (Oct 1, 2009)

Ion said:


> It's mixed martial arts, not a body building contest.
> 
> How fat the fighters are means nothing when they can still throw down.



Thank you. Fedor would be a good example too.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 1, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> but they'll be the ones in deep shit if one of their fighters have a heart attack in the middle of the octagon for being too fat and having shitty cardio.


Having a lot of fat on a fighter doesn't = a shitty gas tank.

I've seen this first hand, seeing big guys train and slowly lose weight.  They can have great gas tanks.

Conversely, I've seen skinny guys who were coughing and wheezing after only a couple rounds shadowboxing.

Also, if the big guys trained and worked out, but still couldn't get their weight down, they're far from likely to get a heart attack mid-fight.  Their hearts can be strong enough for the rigors of fighting regardless of the extra fat on their bodies.

People mistakenly take the "in/out of shape" thing far too literally.


----------



## Sir Crocodile (Oct 1, 2009)

Roy has too much body fat, but probably has a better cardio then we give him credit for. Cabbage wasn't the most fit heavyweight and still destroyed people. The dude can fight so I dont really mind.

Did you see the previous fight between Wes and James, those two were running on fumes and sucking wind. They had a shitty gas tank.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 1, 2009)

Exactly, you're helping make my point.

Two "in shape" guys who literally had to stop and put their hands on their knees to get some wind.

Roy Nelson?  His cardio didn't look anything other than perfect.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 1, 2009)

Based on the performance Roy Nelson put on last night, he wont do good in the UFC's HW division. He did kinda act a little cocky after his win, especially since he has absolutely no right to. I mean come on, its not like he just defeated Lesnar or prime Couture. It was Kimbo frickin Slice for crying out loud. No offense to Kimbo, who I have lots of respect for.

Roy basiclly had that win handed to him on a silver platter. I could tell that Roy didnt wanna stand and bang with Kimbo. If he won the show, he wont do good in the UFC. Whats he's gonna do againts someone like Mir, who's _also_ a black belt in BJJ, and has a good stand up game?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Oct 1, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> Roy Nelson is garbage! Both fights pissed me off. Kimbo should no ground defence and Roy Nelson just shows that you can eat at every buffet in LA and do MMA. Roy Nelson won't get to the finals. Fat bastard.



Agree with that completely. This fight was better than the one in ep. 2, but still pretty crap. The fatty can't do shit standing and has only so-so takedowns (won't work on technically better guys) and pin you down with a mass and throw a girly punches. If he wins this season (which I highly doubt) he won't last long in UFC anyway.



Techromance said:


> Never surrender was like watching a low budget violent-porn flick.



That was, and I'm absolutely serious with no exaggeration one of the 3 most horrible movies I've seen in my life. I was so ashamed I while watching it. "Never back down" in comparison with it, is like a multi-Oscar ambitious movie you could watch over and over again.



Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> yeah, shouldn't they have a restriction on how fat you can be in MMA anyways?



Why? As long as no one is forcing someone to fight, I see no reason to restrict anyone from fighting. He should be informed about high risk of heart failure and such and that's about it.


----------



## Tehmk (Oct 1, 2009)

Was Roy Nelson 'in-shape' before?


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 1, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Based on the performance Roy Nelson put on last night, he wont do good in the UFC's HW division. He did kinda act a little cocky after his win, especially since he has absolutely no right to. I mean come on, its not like he just defeated Lesnar or prime Couture. It was Kimbo frickin Slice for crying out loud. No offense to Kimbo, who I have lots of respect for.
> 
> Roy basiclly had that win handed to him on a silver platter. I could tell that Roy didnt wanna stand and bang with Kimbo. If he won the show, he wont do good in the UFC. Whats he's gonna do againts someone like Mir, who's _also_ a black belt in BJJ, and has a good stand up game?



I doubt he'll do any worst than half of the other ultimate fighters.


----------



## Sir Crocodile (Oct 1, 2009)

I wont lie, this UF is pretty sad. It was all hyped around Kimbo and trying to bring in competition for Lesnar with some football players. Im only watching for the on screen drama between Rashawd and Rampage. I have never seen in any TUF episode where halfway into the second round,both fighters are forced to clutch their knees and suck wind. Shows how poor the competition is.

As for Roy, the dude has already had like 15 career fights with names like Andre Arlowski. He has more experience and should take this with little difficulty.


----------



## Arishem (Oct 2, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fye0fqyHT8[/YOUTUBE]
Don't mess with Fedor...or he'll put ice in your pants.


----------



## Talvius (Oct 2, 2009)

i was kinda disapointed with that kimbo fight. I guess i was expecting to much out of him with all the hype they gave him. And that roy guy is annoying. Big marcus is weird and kinda softy. Overall most of the fighters ive seen so far arent worth anything.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 2, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Based on the performance Roy Nelson put on last night, he wont do good in the UFC's HW division. He did kinda act a little cocky after his win, especially since he has absolutely no right to. I mean come on, its not like he just defeated Lesnar or prime Couture. It was Kimbo frickin Slice for crying out loud. No offense to Kimbo, who I have lots of respect for.
> 
> Roy basiclly had that win handed to him on a silver platter. I could tell that Roy didnt wanna stand and bang with Kimbo. If he won the show, he wont do good in the UFC. Whats he's gonna do againts someone like Mir, who's _also_ a black belt in BJJ, and has a good stand up game?


 I think perhaps Roy just wanted to get the win safely and not show off his moves. Some of the other guys don't know who he is, so why tip them off to his skillset? Roy is better than that performance.


Talvius said:


> i was kinda disapointed with that kimbo fight. I guess i was expecting to much out of him with all the hype they gave him. And that roy guy is annoying. Big marcus is weird and kinda softy. Overall most of the fighters ive seen so far arent worth anything.


 Well, TUF isn't exactly known for having big talent. Especially last season.


----------



## Tehmk (Oct 2, 2009)

After watching some Roy Nelson vids, it looked like he took it the easy way. I'm pretty sure he could have hurt Kimbo in that crucifixion.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 2, 2009)

We'll see how his next fight goes, I guess. Admittedly I've never really followed his career, but I have seen a few of his IFL fights and the Arlovski one. 

So far he isn't winning any fans, and that's not a good thing. He could really use TUF to build up his name with casual fans and become a name in the UFC. Maybe he isn't that concerned about it and thinks his talents will pull him through or something, but that's not always how it works.


----------



## Tehmk (Oct 2, 2009)

The problem is, this guy's already pretty experienced, does he really need to use TUF to get a UFC career? He was always in that shape.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 2, 2009)

He doesn't need it to get into the UFC, but to build up a fanbase for casual fans it wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 2, 2009)

YOU GOTTA BE JOKING ME 
over 60% of Physicians

Just click the link and you'll be facepalming 10x.


Ion said:


> Exactly, you're helping make my point.
> 
> Two "in shape" guys who literally had to stop and put their hands on their knees to get some wind.
> 
> Roy Nelson?  His cardio didn't look anything other than perfect.



Perfect? PERFECT? You didn't even take account that is was a very slow fight and Roy didn't do much except for take, lay on kimbo. Once Roy fights a guy that has good take down defense you'll see that is cardio is worse than BJ Penns.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Oct 2, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> YOU GOTTA BE JOKING ME
> Latest Glenn Beck News: Atheists and Supermassive assholes.
> 
> Just click the link and you'll be facepalming 10x.





Kalashnikov said:


> We need a subforum.
> 
> 
> *Also, major news - on 12th od Dec Tank Abbott is fighting Butterbean and DMX (yes, you got it right) vs some Eric Martinez*.
> ...



Nelson's cardio perfect? Fight wasn't at very high pace (first 3 minutes feeling out each other, no dynamic moves) and the beginning of a 2nd round he was breathing with his mouth open. Are you serious?


----------



## Segan (Oct 2, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> YOU GOTTA BE JOKING ME
> Latest Glenn Beck News: Atheists and Supermassive assholes.
> 
> Just click the link and you'll be facepalming 10x.


Rofl...

Sounds like the fight will be rigged.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 2, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think perhaps Roy just wanted to get the win safely and not show off his moves. Some of the other guys don't know who he is, so why tip them off to his skillset? Roy is better than that performance.



This.

There was no point in Roy risking anything in that fight; he had the means to get a comfortable win and did so.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Oct 2, 2009)

I have no idea what are you smoking guys, but there's no such a thing as "comfortable win". When you fight, you give all you've got, because one punch, one wrong move ending with opponent on your back and the fight is over.
Nelson got almost knocked out and was very lucky Kimbo threw that knee, otherwise it could get very dangerous.

There can be fights you know, that might be a bit easier/harder than other, but when you start a fight, you just use your skills to the fullest. It's not a fucking DragonBall, where you can just go level higher when the fight is not going good for you.

Seriously, wtf.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 2, 2009)

Moridin said:


> This.
> 
> There was no point in Roy risking anything in that fight; he had the means to get a comfortable win and did so.



Comfortable win? I'm pretty sure he wasn't comfortable in round 2 when he Kimbo had him dazed.


----------



## Rock Lee (Oct 2, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> I have no idea what are you smoking guys, but there's no such a thing as "comfortable win". When you fight, you give all you've got, because one punch, one wrong move ending with opponent on your back and the fight is over.
> Nelson got almost knocked out and was very lucky Kimbo threw that knee, otherwise it could get very dangerous.
> 
> There can be fights you know, that might be a bit easier/harder than other, but when you start a fight, you just use your skills to the fullest. It's not a fucking DragonBall, where you can just go level higher when the fight is not going good for you.
> ...




I agree and let me say that was roy's first time in the octagon and dana was there, you telling me he isn't suppose to give his all and show dana he is a fighter, he did the opposite.If roy loses the tournament he probably want be back in the ufc, dana doesn't want guys like him.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 3, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He doesn't need it to get into the UFC



I doubt he'd get in the UFC w/o TUF, Strikeforce sure, but not the UFC.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 3, 2009)

I think dana sabotaged marcus


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 4, 2009)

Marcus sabotage himself.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 4, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFGu8NYGxsU&feature=popular[/YOUTUBE]

Yeah Tito!


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Oct 5, 2009)

Well i expected more from Kimbo! I just got to know about him when the promos for TUF 10 started, but looking at his figure i expected him to be like a mad dog who would come at you with all he has. Dana wanted to proove that Kimbo isnt a mma figther, but IMO Kimbo took that very into the heart and wanted to show mma skills with which he isnt familiar, instead of doing his crazy powerfull swings and fight with what he knows best.
I dont know...lets wait and see...somehow this TUF seems very "prepared" to me, since they're just making it an audience game, not looking spontaneous at all.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 5, 2009)

Well that's the thing when you fight someone who is a much better grappler than you. You have to respect their ability to take you down and attempt to pick them apart. Especially in a 2 round fight, hitting the mat met death for Kimbo.

On another note, I can't wait for Dream 11 .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2009)

Yeah, Kimbo was thrown right into the lion's den on his first fight. I'm sure he can beat a few of the other guys on the show though.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Oct 5, 2009)

Kimbo will be in UFC anyway - that's what this season is all about, preparing and convincing people that Kimbo *now* is ready for UFC. Which is bullshit of course, because he won't learn much more from Rampage during those 8 weeks than he learned from Rutten in a year or more.
Just watch what Dana says after the fight "He's a much better fighter now, he learned really a lot, blah blah blah" - that's all White's propaganda to make you believe that Slice, even if loses, will be good enough for UFC.
I think I don't have to say, why they want him in the organization.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 5, 2009)

Kimbo should've stuck with what he knew instead of listening to rampage. he would've done better imo. besides this is all business anyways for Dana.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 5, 2009)

rawrawraw said:


> Kimbo should've stuck with what he knew instead of listening to rampage. he would've done better imo. besides this is all business anyways for Dana.



I don't get what you mean.

He didn't know any ground game, that's what Rampage was trying to teach him.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm predicting a Kimbo and Roy 2 in TUF final.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 5, 2009)

Havoc said:


> I don't get what you mean.
> 
> He didn't know any ground game, that's what Rampage was trying to teach him.



what I was trying to say is that Kimbo should've stuck to what he was good at instead of trying to mimic being a decent hell even a mediocre ground fighter. he's known for his striking so that's what he should have been doing.

and what I mean about all business for Dana, Kimbo's just another way for him to promote the UFC. but that should be obvious to just about anyone.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 6, 2009)

Roy Nelson was taking him down, it's not like Kimbo was _trying_ to grapple with him, he didn't have much of a choice.

Rampage was just trying to teach him tdd and how to get up.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 6, 2009)

So you're saying that if Kimbo got to the ground, he should have completely ignored all Rampage was trying to teach him and instead just accept defeat since his strength is his standup?


----------



## Gooba (Oct 6, 2009)

Guys, MMA stands for Mono Martial Arts, not Mixed Martial Arts, duuuuh.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2009)

I always through it stood for Mirko's Martial Arts.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 6, 2009)

Mark Coleman vs Tito Ortiz is off due to Coleman receiving an injury. Wonder who they'll put up against Tito.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd like Thiago Silva against Tito if possible. But, seeing as he just fought, I'm not sure that'd pan out.

Maybe a rematch with Rashad.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 6, 2009)

Why is Grandmaster and Kishlovwsoid banned?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2009)

They told Gooba that Brock Lesnar could beat Fedor via PM, I suspect.

Or something defamatory about Bruce Campbell.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 7, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'd like Thiago Silva against Tito if possible. But, seeing as he just fought, I'm not sure that'd pan out.
> 
> Maybe a rematch with Rashad.



Thiago Silva is figthing Rashad.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 7, 2009)

Shitty. 

Make him fight Matt Hammil.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 7, 2009)

Hammil is fighting Jon Jones.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 7, 2009)

Damn it! 

Well I don't know, then. I would say Randy Couture, since Tito likes fighting old people, but isn't Randy fighting someone else already, too?


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 7, 2009)

yeah he's fighting Brandon Vera.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 7, 2009)

Maybe he can fight himself or something. 

Also, anyone watch the Dream fights? I haven't watched any yet, but I see that Bob Sapp lost just as planned.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 7, 2009)

yes I watched them all. They're on mma-core now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 7, 2009)

Just watched the Sapp fight out of curiousity.  He really needs to learn some ground skills, how to take a punch, striking, and everything else. He could be a force some day if he just manages to learn everything and becomes a different person.


----------



## Rampage (Oct 7, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Just watched the Sapp fight out of curiousity.  He really needs to learn some ground skills, how to take a punch, striking, and everything else. He could be a force some day if he just manages to learn everything and becomes a different person.



i remember when he challenged mike tyson  funny stuff


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 7, 2009)

Back then I figured maybe Sapp had a chance (and maybe back then he did, he used to be alright in K-1).

Now I think that even as old as Tyson is he'd hit him in the face and it'd be all over. Even in a fully-regulated MMA match. Sapp wouldn't even think about taking Tyson down.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 7, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> yes I watched them all. They're on mma-core now.


link    plz


----------



## Rampage (Oct 7, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Back then I figured maybe Sapp had a chance (and maybe back then he did, he used to be alright in K-1).
> 
> Now I think that even as old as Tyson is he'd hit him in the face and it'd be all over. Even in a fully-regulated MMA match. Sapp wouldn't even think about taking Tyson down.



lol nah sapp never had a chance

u kno what i would love to have seen prime mike in mma (ground training ofcourse) that would have been


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 7, 2009)

I don't know, Sapp with a little more confidence vs an old Tyson who doesn't even want to fight anymore? I could see him pulling a Hoost.

Tyson Prime with good takedown defense would be a force.


----------



## Rampage (Oct 8, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Tyson Prime with good takedown defense would be a force.



indeed



damn, come on team rampage!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 8, 2009)

Rampage's team just can't get a win. It looked like maybe they'd get a UD this time, but nooo.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 8, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Just watched the Sapp fight out of curiousity.  He really needs to learn some ground skills, how to take a punch, striking, and everything else. He could be a force some day if he just manages to learn everything and becomes a different person.



Sapp will never be a force. He doesn't even train any more. 



Ion said:


> link    plz



Link removed.  Click on Videos. They should be with in the top 3 pages, if not then type in Dream 11 in the search engine.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 8, 2009)

Which is why I said become a different person. I meant that literally.


----------



## Rampage (Oct 8, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Rampage's team just can't get a win. It looked like maybe they'd get a UD this time, but nooo.



 yh half way through the fight i was certain rampage would get the point




rampage>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>..rashad


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 8, 2009)

Too bad we may never get to see them fight.  (or at least until Rampage comes back to the UFC, which we all know he will)


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 8, 2009)

Seriously, Rampages team better win at least one macth


----------



## Rampage (Oct 8, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Too bad we may never get to see them fight.  (or at least until Rampage comes back to the UFC, which we all know he will)



yuup



he is my fav, hope he comes back one day (soon)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm sure Rampage will get at least one. 


Right? 

Hopefully he doesn't bet his Audi on it though.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 8, 2009)

Why am I watching Rashad Evans console your own fighter?  Where's the support from his own team?

Douche move, Rampage.

Douche move.


----------



## Gooba (Oct 8, 2009)

Rampage's team won the second fight, I don't know what you guys are talking about.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 8, 2009)

I can't even watch TUF anymore, so boring.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 8, 2009)

Yeah, he did win that fight. It's a damn shame. 

And TUF is kind of boring now, especially since it's just one giant commercial.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 9, 2009)

Yay, looking forward to tomorrows WEC card ^^


----------



## Mori` (Oct 10, 2009)

WEC always fucking delivers 

==

Yeah that was pretty fucking awesome


----------



## Fancy (Oct 11, 2009)

GUYS GUYS GUYS..


TITO VS COTURE

Coleman is out.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 11, 2009)

Nah its Tito vs Griffin now. Which is bad for Griffin  because I think he might lose.

I'd hate to see Forrest go on a losing streak


----------



## Fancy (Oct 11, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> Nah its Tito vs Griffin now. Which is bad for Griffin  because I think he might lose.
> 
> I'd hate to see Forrest go on a losing streak



Trueeeeee.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 11, 2009)

Anyone got a link to Cerrone vs Henderson?


----------



## Sengoku (Oct 12, 2009)

As much as I hate to say this, I actually hope Tito wins. In fact, I like the new Tito now moreso than emo-Rampage.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 12, 2009)

My Rampage man-crush is waning...


----------



## Fancy (Oct 12, 2009)

Why am I the only girl in here? Blah.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 12, 2009)

Because all the other MMA fans are gay men. 


I'd also take Tito in the rematch, but I'm not pulling for either.


----------



## Fancy (Oct 12, 2009)

Tito sucks. I'll fight him anywhere.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 12, 2009)

Tito better take out Griffin....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 12, 2009)

I'd rather fight Griffin than Tito--at least I know his punches won't hurt.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 12, 2009)

I just saw the latest WEC. Damn those were some good fights.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 12, 2009)

What was good about them? I haven't seen any yet.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 12, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What was good about them? I haven't seen any yet.



what wasn't good about them  

They were all awesome in one way or another, and the main event capped things off incredibly. It was just a non stop great card.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Oct 12, 2009)

Techromance said:


> Why am I thethethe only girl in here? Blah.



I lurk alot.
I haven't seen WEC yet. might watch it now if I have time.

I also hope Tito wins against Forrest.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 12, 2009)

Yeah, I read about that. Now I wanna see it.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 12, 2009)

They're calling it "Fight of the Year"...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 12, 2009)

You mean "Fight of thethethe Year"


----------



## Gooba (Oct 12, 2009)

[megavideo]H6Z2W3LY[/megavideo]

This should work, hopefully.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 12, 2009)

Gooba posting megavideos?


----------



## Havoc (Oct 12, 2009)

Gooba just gave me a trojan.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 12, 2009)

The virus or the condom? Either way, that's pretty slick.


----------



## Gooba (Oct 12, 2009)

I do what I can.


----------



## Fancy (Oct 12, 2009)

Chidori Mistress said:


> I lurk alot.
> I haven't seen WEC yet. might watch it now if I have time.
> 
> I also hope Tito wins against Forrest.



I feel less lonely now?


----------



## Gooba (Oct 12, 2009)

What the hell is wrong with Ben Henderson that lets his joints bend like that, and how can he breathe with no neck?


----------



## Fancy (Oct 12, 2009)

Gina Carrano went nude for body issue. I fucking love that woman.


----------



## kakashi5 (Oct 13, 2009)

i met cyborg in barcelona, i was glad she smashed gina


----------



## Talvius (Oct 13, 2009)

im gonna watch that wec stuff. Ive never watch wec before and i need to gain more knowledge of the mma sport lol so i can discuss with you guys (and girl) without looking like a noob.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 13, 2009)

kakashi5 said:


> i met cyborg in barcelona, i was glad she smashed gina


As am I...


----------



## Kalashnikov (Oct 13, 2009)

Glad to hear that we're gonna get Mousasi vs Soku afterall.

Those 2 fights already make November Strikeforce much, much better card than UFC 104 in my opinion.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 13, 2009)

Who's on for UFC 104?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Oct 13, 2009)

Ion said:


> Who's on for UFC 104?



That's the point - no one 

Seriously, it's a weak ass card:

Lyoto Machida 	vs. 	Mauricio Rua
Ben Rothwell 	vs. 	Cain Velasquez
Anthony Johnson 	vs. 	Yoshiyuki Yoshida	
Spencer Fisher 	vs. 	Joe Stevenson	
Josh Neer 	vs. 	Gleison Tibau	
Yushin Okami 	vs. 	Chael Sonnen
Jorge Rivera 	vs. 	Rob Kimmons	
Kyle Kingsbury 	vs. 	Razak Al-Hassan		
Stefan Struve 	vs. 	Chase Gormley	
Ryan Bader 	vs. 	Eric Schafer	
Antoni Hardonk 	vs. 	Patrick Barry


----------



## Ippy (Oct 13, 2009)

> Lyoto Machida vs. Mauricio Rua


This is gonna be a good fight.


> Ben Rothwell vs. Cain Velasquez


Meh...


> Anthony Johnson vs. Yoshiyuki Yoshida


I wouldn't mind seeing this.

Rumble's gonna be a headliner in a year or two.


> Spencer Fisher vs. Joe Stevenson


Blegh...


> Josh Neer vs. Gleison Tibau


Meh...


> Yushin Okami vs. Chael Sonnen


Zzzzzzzz...........


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 13, 2009)

Okami vs Sonnen has potential.

To be the snoozefest of the year. 


I got Machida over Shogun all day. I know it's just the Pridewank that has everyone thinking Shogun has a chance, but if you've been watching him in the UFC he isn't looking that hot. His last fight was alright, but even I could knock out Chuck Liddell these days.


----------



## MKS (Oct 13, 2009)

Machida is like a damn ghost in the ring. I wonder how it must feel to fight someone with _that_ much footwork compared to your own. Must be frustrating as hell.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 13, 2009)

My heart says Shogun, but my mind says Machida.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 13, 2009)

Holy fucking shit.

Ben Henderson should be nicknamed "Gumby" or some shit...

Cerrone had him in armbars, guillotines, triangles, triangle armbars, reverse RNCs, kimuras, you name it.  Henderson refused to tap.

Great fight.

It also coulda gone either way.  It was close enough to be called a draw, IMO.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 13, 2009)

That sounds very impressive, now I really, really need to see this fight.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 13, 2009)

Ion said:


> Cerrone had him in armbars, guillotines, triangles, triangle armbars, reverse RNCs, kimuras, you name it.  Henderson refused to tap.
> 
> Great fight



It was pretty nuts, I can't understand how some of those chokes didn't put him out!



CrazyMoronX said:


> That sounds very impressive, now I really, really need to see this fight.



You mean you still haven't 

==

I see Akiyama confirmed he is fighting Wand in Feb, and Jon Jones/Matt Hamill is definitely on for the TUF 10 finale.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 13, 2009)

No. 

I was going to last night but then I watched Heroes, played Mother 3, chatted with Scott Woods, and ate some split peas instead.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 13, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> No.
> 
> I was going to last night *but then I watched Heroes,* played Mother 3, chatted with Scott Woods, and ate some split peas instead.



oh you're a bad bad man


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 13, 2009)

I know it. I know I am a bad man and I refuse to change. 


But I'll watch the fights and make up for it, one day.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 13, 2009)

UFC 104 is a pretty good card. Shogun vs Machida, Fisher vs Joe Daddy, Yoshida vs AJ those are all great fights stylistically. I guarantee atleast one of those fights will be more exciting than Tito vs Griffin . Name value isn't everything.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 13, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That sounds very impressive, now I really, really need to see this fight.



Mmmm, the initial and concluding two minutes was reminiscent of Hendo-Nog II, eh? Must be something about Hendersons.

I thought it was a clear 3-2 Cerrone decision. Smooth looked completely enervated after 31/2 rounds, hitting the deck pretty easily.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah I thought Cerrone won.


----------



## Gooba (Oct 13, 2009)

Ion said:


> Holy fucking shit.
> 
> Ben Henderson should be nicknamed "Gumby" or some shit...
> 
> ...


It wasn't even refusing to tap, he seemed like he didn't need to.  He just calmly rolled or pulled out of everything.  I have no idea how that worked.  He wasn't even breathing hard after the first guillotine despite what must have been a minute of fighting with no windpipe.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 13, 2009)

1st could have gone either way

2 and 3 were clearly Henderson

4 and 5 were all Cerrone

Thus, I feel it was a draw, Cerrone believes Henderson won, and the judges apparently felt the same.

Quite honestly, this is one decision that is hardly worthy of being contested, unless they plan on making those two fight again, which would be 5 rounds more of a fucking war.

Otherwise, I won't rock the boat.  Congrats Henderson (I keep feeling like typing "Hendo"), and there's no shame in that loss @ Cerrone.





Gooba said:


> It wasn't even refusing to tap, he seemed like he didn't need to.  He just calmly rolled or pulled out of everything.  I have no idea how that worked.  He wasn't even breathing hard after the first guillotine despite what must have been a minute of fighting with no windpipe.


"He's giving the thumbs up!"


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 13, 2009)

Best card I have ever seen

But then again I havent seen that many full cards


----------



## Fancy (Oct 13, 2009)

Machida is my home boy.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Oct 14, 2009)

MKS said:


> Machida is like a damn ghost in the ring. I wonder how it must feel to fight someone with _that_ much footwork compared to your own. Must be frustrating as hell.



You do realize Fedor is more elusive than Machida?



Grandmaster Kane said:


> Best card I have ever seen
> 
> But then again I havent seen that many full cards



Are you talking about UFC 104 card?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Oct 14, 2009)

Btw, because of my b& coulnd't tell you earlier so... Most of you probably didn't see Dream 11, so I'm telling you - go watch it. Not as great as Dream 10 (but this event was event of the year in my opinion, so it's gonna be hard to beat it), but still a great 4,5h of MMA and an awesome show.

Feather Weight Grand Prix fights were all awesome (final got me on my feet) and Aoki's fight finish is just ridiculous.
Freak show fights are always great fun to watch.
And Sakuraba fighting some ex-boxer (can), but it's great to see him in the ring anyway


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 14, 2009)

Depends on what you call elusive. If you're going by that dumb fight metric that has Fedor as being more elusive due to him being hit less, then sure. If you're talking about actually evading an attack, then no Fedor isn't more elusive than Lyoto Machida. At least from what I've seen.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Oct 14, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Depends on what you call elusive. If you're going by that dumb fight metric that has Fedor as being more elusive due to him being hit less, then sure. If you're talking about actually evading an attack, then no Fedor isn't more elusive than Lyoto Machida. At least from what I've seen.



Well then you've seen too little.
Watching 5 Fedor's fights and judging his elusiveness on how bruised his face is after most famous fights isn't a good way to go.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 14, 2009)

I agree. I don't see how that is relevant to the discussion though.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 14, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> Btw, because of my b& coulnd't tell you earlier so... Most of you probably didn't see Dream 11, so I'm telling you - go watch it.



I thought it was pretty solid; the FW GP was definitely the best thing about it by some margin though. The Aoki/Hansen fight was a bit of let down bar the finish, the Kawajiri and Sakuraba fights were always going to go one way (not that that was really a bad thing), and whilst Minnowa/Choi was fun (Schiavello's commentary in that was awesome), Soko/Sapp was only ever going to end one way.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2009)

Moridin said:


> I thought it was pretty solid; the FW GP was definitely the best thing about it by some margin though. The Aoki/Hansen fight was a bit of let down bar the finish, the Kawajiri and Sakuraba fights were always going to go one way (not that that was really a bad thing), and whilst Minnowa/Choi was fun (Schiavello's commentary in that was awesome), *Soko/Sapp was only ever going to end one way.*


In tears.


Man, I can't wait for Machida/Shogun. I wanna see these two hype trains collide.  Shogun's PRIDE hype train has been derailed, of course, but it has been picking up more steam.

Still haven't watched WEC.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 14, 2009)

better check out that WEC boy...

I wonder if people are still going to talk about 2005 Shogun as if it is Rua's SSJ transformation 5 years from now. I mean it's nearly 2010 and people still mention it.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 14, 2009)

I just thought this Sherdog post would be worth a gander....





hughes fan said:


> vitor has quick hands that could be dangerous when anderson shoots for takedowns


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2009)

Ion said:


> I just thought this Sherdog post would be worth a gander....


 

That's the funniest thing I've ready all day.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Oct 14, 2009)

Ion said:


> I just thought this Sherdog post would be worth a gander....



TUF does it to people


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 15, 2009)

That's almost as bad as saying Melvin should watch out for the guillotine when he shoots in on Diaz--OH WAIT. 

I still can't believe that shit.


Anyway, who watched TUF? Another loss for Rampage. It could be a sweep afterall, but I think Marcus might win his fight.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Oct 15, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That's almost as bad as saying Melvin should watch out for the guillotine when he shoots in on Diaz--OH WAIT.
> 
> I still can't believe that shit.
> 
> ...



Thanks for spoiler, now boring enough TUF is gonna be even more boring


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 15, 2009)

it wasn't much of a fight.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 15, 2009)

You're welcome. 

Spoilers is what I'm all about, bro.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Oct 15, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Spoilers is what I'm all about, bro.



Have some Edith in return


----------



## Ippy (Oct 15, 2009)

I don't give a darn what anyone says.

If they had a chance with Edith, they'd do her without a moment's hesitation.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 15, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> Are you talking about UFC 104 card?



Wec 43


----------



## Kalashnikov (Oct 15, 2009)

Ion said:


> I don't give a darn what anyone says.
> 
> If they had a chance with Edith, they'd do her without a moment's hesitation.



90% of men are fucking girls uglier than Edith, of course they would do her (I don't know about "without moment's hesitation" part though), she's got pussy after all.
That being said, it doesn't change a fact that she's got a horse face and was the ugliest of all UFC girls.

Back to MMA - TUF's fight was poor, again. Especially Rampage Team, they have no idea about ground game, zero, none.

And read my post from few pages back about why Kimbo is in TUF and why, despite his loss, Dana said he's becoming a great fighter.
Now read this: ............Cax stuff


----------



## Ippy (Oct 15, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> Thanks for spoiler, now boring enough TUF is gonna be even more boring


Yeah seriously.

CMX spoiled me too.

Dude, at least wait a day or so before commenting about fight outcomes without spoiler tags...



Kalashnikov said:


> 90% of men are fucking girls uglier than Edith, of course they would do her (I don't know about "without moment's hesitation" part though), she's got pussy after all.
> That being said, it doesn't change a fact that she's got a horse face and was the ugliest of all UFC girls.


I just don't see it.

He lips have a distinct shape to them, but I don't see how she looks like a horse.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 16, 2009)

I waited a whole day!  Besides, it's TUF, nobody cares about TUF. 

You guys spoiled me on WEC.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Oct 16, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I waited a whole day!  Besides, it's TUF, nobody cares about TUF.
> 
> You guys spoiled me on WEC.



I still didn't see WEC and when I saw this name mentioned in post I just skipped it. Thanks to that I only know it's great and worth watching, but don't know anything about fights


----------



## Fancy (Oct 16, 2009)

I hope Machida murders.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 16, 2009)

I loled at Kimbo in the recent TUF.

"This Justin guy... I don't know anything about him besides that he's a Greco-Roman wrestler... whatever _that_ is..."

Hilarious.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 16, 2009)

Mayweather thinks MMA is gay...


[YOUTUBE]YeNGpSIUni0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 16, 2009)

I'll bet he does. Sad a bunch of gay men could beat him up.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 17, 2009)

I feel like I spend my entire time on Sherdog defending Anderson Silva.

The haters came out in full force since he _fucking embarrassed_ Griffin.


----------



## Tseka (Oct 17, 2009)

Ion said:


> I feel like I spend my entire time on Sherdog defending Anderson Silva.
> 
> The haters came out in full force since he fucking embarrassed Griffin.



Can you create me a sherdog account? lol they banned my IP address from creating any.


----------



## Rampage (Oct 17, 2009)

next weeks episode will be funny

lol @ fat guy giving it to rampage, rampage should just spank him silly


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 19, 2009)

Is that "Titties" getting in Rampage's face?  'Page is gonna knock his titties off if he ain't careful.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 19, 2009)

Overeem vs James Thompson. Poor JT, guy always getting knocked out.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 19, 2009)

What? Why?


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 19, 2009)

For fun.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 19, 2009)

I hope Thompson wins, it'd be hilarious. Then we can have 1,000,000 "Colossus vs Fedor" threads on Sherdog.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Oct 19, 2009)

On Dream 12, in case you still don't know.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 19, 2009)

Ion said:


> 1st could have gone either way
> 
> 2 and 3 were clearly Henderson
> 
> ...


A bit late getting in on this, but since DirecTV and Versus are having their lil spat, I don't have Versus right now(). I don't really see how Henderson won the second round. Sure, he had Cerrone on his back, but Cerrone was actually doing things instead of kinda just standing there and throwing the occasional face/body shot. 1st is a toss up and I think Henderson won the 3rd, but 2nd/4th/5th were all Cerrone, IMHO.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 20, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> On Dream 12, in case you still don't know.



Dream 12 should be fun, looking forward to having 104 and D12 back to back this weekend ^^

I see Bellators new deal sees them moving to FSN with a weekly highlights package on NBC & Telemundo. That's pretty awesome, bet Ion is excited


----------



## Kalashnikov (Oct 20, 2009)

Moridin said:


> Dream 12 should be fun, looking forward to having 104 and D12 back to back this weekend ^^
> 
> I see Bellators new deal sees them moving to FSN with a weekly highlights package on NBC & Telemundo. That's pretty awesome, bet Ion is excited



Not only D12 and UFC104, but also K-1 MAX Final which I'm most excited about. There are not many (I mean as many as in previous Dream events) names I know, and UFC104 is pretty poor. K-1 on the other hand has never disappointed me and I can't wait to see all those fights.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 21, 2009)

Place your bets now: will team Rampage get a win tonight?

I say no.


----------



## Fancy (Oct 21, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Place your bets now: will team Rampage get a win tonight?
> 
> I say no.



Nope. I wonder if he gets his ass kicked by a team member on Rashad's team.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Oct 21, 2009)

What is the stake? 

I say yes, Rampage. I mean, he's got to win eventually, right?


Right?!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 21, 2009)

The stakes? I'll put 19,000 rep on it.


----------



## mootz (Oct 21, 2009)

poor rampage, i root for him every fight and his team is getting the shit beat out of it


----------



## Kalashnikov (Oct 21, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The stakes? I'll put 19,000 rep on it.



Can you do something like that? I'll put 1,900, how about that?


----------



## Havoc (Oct 21, 2009)

People still watch TUF?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 22, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> Can you do something like that? I'll put 1,900, how about that?


 I'm sure Gooba or something can facilitate such a transfer.


*Spoiler*: _OMG TUF SPOILERS_ 




You owe me 1,900 rep. 




Havoc, your mom watches TUF.  WHAT NOW?!?!


----------



## Rampage (Oct 22, 2009)

oh shiiit see rampage ripping the shit out of the door

team rashad were like fuuuuck titties dont walk up to him again


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 22, 2009)

Some thoughts on TUF:


*Spoiler*: _For spoiliers_ 




The picture that team Rampage had made was awesome. Titties was obviously the best on there; just hilarious. I wish I could get a print of that. 

I also found it hilarious that Titties thought he could in any way, shape, or form come close to sniffing Rampage's ass. Rampage would murder him.

Also, I was surprised he could pull off a triangle, big boys got some moves--sloppy moves, but moves. 

Titties.


----------



## Gooba (Oct 22, 2009)

Rampage was hilarious saying Rashad was upset because he loves playing with his nipples and he probably wishes he had titties too.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 22, 2009)

Lmao at Titties thinking he can beat Rampage.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 22, 2009)

Yeah, I laughed at that one. Rashad wishes he had some titties to play with.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 22, 2009)

Titties vs Rampage.

Make it happen Dana!


----------



## Nightmare (Oct 22, 2009)

_Yeah so apparently Rampage won't be fighting Rashad after the show 

Is that true  

That's fucked up _


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 23, 2009)

yes it's true. rampage is  currently retired.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 23, 2009)

Yeah, where you been? He quit to play Mr. T.

Make your picks now:

Machida vs Shogun - Machida via TKO
Rothwell vs Velasquez - Velasquez via decision
I forgot the rest of the card - me via submission


----------



## Kalashnikov (Oct 23, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm sure Gooba or something can facilitate such a transfer.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _OMG TUF SPOILERS_
> ...




*Spoiler*: _OMG TUF SPOILERS_ 



Fuck, poor Rampage. I think he actually lost all 8 fights after all 






CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, where you been? He quit to play Mr. T.
> 
> Make your picks now:
> 
> ...



Machida will most probably win, but I'm rooting for Shogun just for fuck of it.
Don't know much about Rothwell, so have no idea here.
I know Yoshida will win via TKO from the ground or submission.
Joe Daddy... who knows, I'll root for him, but don't know anything about his opponent (don't even remember who is he fighting with, that's how shitty this card is).



And once again about TUF - I really like Rampage, he's a good fighter (was an awesome fighter), he's got great jokes and all this shit, but it really seems like he's focusing mostly on jokes and fooling around rather than coaching.
Seriously, firing up your guy few minutes before the fight with "titties" jokes? That was enough for me, I just wanted someone to say, "stfu Jackson and leave if you don't know what to say".


----------



## Rampage (Oct 24, 2009)

Machida vs Shogun
cant wait


----------



## Ippy (Oct 24, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Rampage was hilarious saying Rashad was upset because he loves playing with his nipples and he probably wishes he had titties too.


That had me rolling...

I'm still wavering as a Rampage fan, though. 

btw, Titties is supposedly the second best guy on the show, second only to Roy Nelson, and really fights at 205, and only gained weight to be on the show.


----------



## cygnus (Oct 24, 2009)

HOLY SHIT UFC ON MY BIRTHDAY IN AUSTRALIA!

Caps were justified.


----------



## Tehmk (Oct 24, 2009)

Can't wait for UFC 104 tonight, Machida and Shogun and Cain vs Rothwell is interesting me.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 24, 2009)

*Lyoto Machida vs Shogun RUA!*

- I see Lyoto taking Shogun into the later rounds and then going for the kill. Shogun's stamina has always been a factor, and I see him being picked a part here. *Lyoto Machida by  KO @ Round 3!*

*Cain Valasquez vs Ben Rothwell*

- I'm not a big fan of either of these fighters. I think they're both overhyped considering they are not that impressive/promising. I'm gonna go with Ben for the fact that I like him slightly more. But on a more constructive note, Ben has a lot more EXP and is more well rounded. *Rothwell by TKO in round 1.*

* Tiabou vs Neer*

- I really don't give a **** about this fight. Interesting clash of styles though. I say *Tiabou by decision*. Neer will prob get worked off his back, and in the UFC if you're on your back that means you lose.

*Joe Daddy vs Spencer Fisher*

- I love this fight. It's somewhat of a striker vs grappler fight but both fighters have more dimension than that. I like Fish nuts here, if he could stop Caol Uno's takedowns he shoudl be able to stuff Joe Daddys. On the feet, Daddy ain't that hot. I'm going with *Spencer Fisher by decision.*

*Anthony Johnson vs Yoshiyuki Yoshida*

- This is the fight I'm looking the most forward too (besides Lyoto's). I think it's a very interesting clash of styles, and it's a unique test for both fighters. I think Yoshida is being seriously underestimated by the MMA community though. But I'm gonna have to go with Rumble, I've been supporting him since the begining and he hasn't let down (well he did once but that's another story). Rumble has some serious power and I can see Yoshida trying to keep it on the feet for way too long. *Rumble by KO in the 2nd round*.

*Spike TV Card*

*Ryan Bader vs Eric Schafer*

- Shafer has a real nice ground game, and he has much better boxing than Bader does (in fact, all Bader really has is just power). But Bader's wrestling is really good, and I don't think Schafer has demonstrated a very impressive submission game off his back. Seems more like a top bJJ guy. *I'm going by Bader by decision*

*Antoni Hardonk vs Pat Barry*

- Well it's no coincidence  that these two were paired up against each other. Both guys are really mediocre MMAritst who like ta bang. Barry has a much better pedigree. But it's a little hard for me to see Barry beating Hardnok when he has such a huge reach disadvantage. *I see Hardnok picking apart Barry, and ending this fight by TKO in round 3*

*Prelim Card*
*Yushin Okami vs Chael Sonnen* 

- Giant Azn Wrestler vs Olympic level calibur wrestling white dude. I'm going with Yushin, because I want to see Yushin continue for the belt keke. I really wouldn't be surprised if Chael pulled this one out though. If I was a betting man I'd prob put some money on Sonnen. Then again, Okami might actually try to pull out submissions in this fight. I'll call *Okami by decision* since I'd like to see a Japanese guy do well in the UFC. 

*Rob Kimmins vs Jorge Rivera*

- I don't know much bout Kimmins except he got subbed by Miller. I'll go with old school. *Jorge Rivera by submission (RNC or Keylock) in round 2*

*Hassan vs Kingsbury*

- Hassan seems a bit more higher class if you ask me. I'll go with *Hassan by decision*. He'll prob just out work Kingsbury every where. Even on the ground, I can see Kingsbury not being able to do much due to damage.

*Stefan Struve vs other guy*

- Stefan Struve is ill. I really hope this guy gets better and can find some big fights. I dont know who the other guy, so I'm gonna assume Stefan will own him. *Stefan by submission in r2*.


----------



## Tseka (Oct 24, 2009)

Lyoto Machida vs Shogun RUA!

-I'm getting a feeling of a Shogun upset. To me, Machida is looking too comfortable with his stardom. Fortunately for Machida, Shogun doesn't have the tools to beat him. 

Machida via Round 3/4 (T)KO

Cain Valasquez vs Ben Rothwell

-Rothwell has the much better skillset/experience, but I don't see him stopping Cain's takedown. Rothwell will dominate every part of the fight that's standing, unfortunately for him, most of the fight will be on the ground where Cain grabs a UD which would've been a loss in Japan.

Tiabou vs Neer

-Tiabou via (T)KO in round 3.

Joe Daddy vs Spencer Fisher

-Joe Daddy has more experience, and is better. UD victory for Joey. 

Anthony Johnson vs Yoshiyuki Yoshida

-Yoshida via glorious Judo clinch and takedowns.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 24, 2009)

Machida
Rothwell
Neer
JoeDaddy
Rumble

looking forward to it more than I thought I was


----------



## Ippy (Oct 24, 2009)

Moridin said:


> Machida
> Rothwell
> Neer
> JoeDaddy
> ...


Fuck the whole lot of them...

I want to see Ubereem annihilate James Thompson.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 24, 2009)

Shogun will win, I believe in him!


----------



## Ippy (Oct 24, 2009)

LOL @ the crowd gasping as soon as Ubereem steps onto the stage...


----------



## Mori` (Oct 24, 2009)

Ion said:


> Fuck the whole lot of them...
> 
> I want to see Ubereem annihilate James Thompson.



Hah, Ubereem via demolition for sure. That video was classic btw xD

I'll see how energetic I'm feeling, might chainwatch straight into Dream, it starts like an hour after 104 finishes right?


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 24, 2009)

Moridin said:


> Hah, Ubereem via demolition for sure. That video was classic btw xD
> 
> I'll see how energetic I'm feeling, might chainwatch straight into Dream, it starts like an hour after 104 finishes right?



It's live at 2 AM EST.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 24, 2009)

7AM for me then, so yeah about an hour after *scratches head*


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 24, 2009)

Alright  heres my thoughts on ufc 104 so far

Anthony Johnson is a beast and NEEDS to fight GSP.
Yushin Okami getting dominated was surprising
Josh Neer has a take down defense of  -1943940


----------



## Mori` (Oct 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _tags to be safe_ 



Rumbles size advantage on Yoshida was hideous, massive mismatch.

Joe Daddy put in a solid performance for a good win, threw some nasty elbows.

Neer/Tibau was a bit of a snooze bar that one nice transition for an armbar attempt by Tibau. Other than that Tibau backed none of his TDs up and Neer failed to really do anything on his feet.

Velasquez was impressive, but Rothwell was disappointing. Maybe an early stoppage, but Rothwell had a punchers chance at best by that point and I'd reckon on him just getting taken down and wailed on some more.

Hope the main event is a little more entertaining





*Spoiler*: _main event_ 



no fucking way ¬_¬


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 25, 2009)

Wow these ufc judges are horrible. Shogun clearly won that fight. I can't believe this.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Oct 25, 2009)

I can't believe it.
I just can't.
Unbelievable.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 25, 2009)

Wow... I gave 4 rounds to Shogun, and the one I gave to Dragon was borderline. What a dreadful decision.

Also, whatever Rogan and Goldberg relentlessly noted, that was NOT the old Shogun. Where was the recklessness, the fun? I miss the Shogun that would do this:



**


----------



## Talvius (Oct 25, 2009)

shogun got robbed


----------



## MueTai (Oct 25, 2009)

Honestly I don't think I've ever seen a bigger robbery than that shit.  God fucking damn I feel so bad for Shogun.


----------



## Rock Lee (Oct 25, 2009)

Shogun got screwed!!


----------



## Tehmk (Oct 25, 2009)

WOW at main event.............


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 25, 2009)

Such a shame. The athletic commissions seriously need to find judges who actually understand the sport. It's really pathetic that that happened. 



Niko Bellic said:


> Wow these ufc judges are horrible. Shogun clearly won that fight. I can't believe this.



The UFC doesn't judge their own matches lol.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Oct 25, 2009)

MueTai said:
			
		

> God fucking damn I feel so bad for Shogun.



I agree, especially with all the crap that Shogun had to work through to get to this point.


----------



## En Too See (Oct 25, 2009)

If I was Dana, I would totally reverse the decision.  Therefore less people bitching.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 25, 2009)

What a bullshit decision. I had the fight 4-1 Shogun with round 3 going to Machida barely. There's no sane person on Earth that could watch that fight and say that Lyoto won the majority.


----------



## Fancy (Oct 25, 2009)

No maybe the trick is to get some people to hate on Machida because he's getting too popular. And plus he has the belt, Shogun never did. It shouldn't be over a decision. Although I'll say that the decision should be reversed.

On another important note, I want to bear Machida's offsprings.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Oct 25, 2009)

I hope this doesn't screw up Shogun's motivation and will to fight. He's young(younger than Machida), and he can come back from this.


----------



## Sci-Fi (Oct 25, 2009)

Funny, Machida was the fan and betting favorite coming in, but after it was over, fans were definitely on Shogun's side. Even Machida looked like he knew he lost that fight.


----------



## Green Poncho (Oct 25, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> What a bullshit decision.* I had the fight 4-1 Shogun with round 3 going to Machida barely.* There's no sane person on Earth that could watch that fight and say that Lyoto won the majority.



So did my brother, his girlfriend, my grandfather (idk how many years of judo but he trained along side his son who's a black belt), my cousin (seven years of MT/boxing, undefeated before retiring), my cousin's bf (seven years of wrestling [he said he was in free-weight or something, idk basically wrestled people anywhere from 60 pounds lighter to 80+ pounds heavier]) and myself.

My grandfather got snarling and yelling at the screen for Machida to not except the belt and sat down with disgust after he happily excepted.

Nearly all of us have lost any interest in watching UFC anymore and are never going to pay $60 to see that again.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Havoc (Oct 25, 2009)

Link removed


----------



## Green Poncho (Oct 25, 2009)

So much for Machida's famed elusiveness and accuracy.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 25, 2009)

damn sakuraba barely pulled off that win.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 25, 2009)

Why did I come to this thread when I still hadn't seen it???


----------



## Green Poncho (Oct 25, 2009)

Ion said:


> Why did I come to this thread when I still hadn't seen it???



Because disappointment sustains you?


----------



## Rampage (Oct 25, 2009)

Ion said:


> Why did I come to this thread when I still hadn't seen it???



because you cannot resist


----------



## Skylark (Oct 25, 2009)

When all three judges score a fight, there's a reason for it. I can understand when one or two judges, by chance, score a fight for someone else, but when you have a unanimous decision, you have a unanimous decision. There's a reason there are three judges who sit there instead of one or two. My understanding is that Machida out-pointed Shogun even though he took more damage. I think the problem you guys have is that you don't understand what the judge's reasons were for awarding certain rounds.

Also, just for the record, Machida visibly rocked Shogun twice and Shogun rocked Machida only once. And Shogun didn't get much head shots as well. Shogun's face (at the presser) was black and blue.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Oct 25, 2009)

Just finished watching, so obviously, I had to came here to bitch about decision.
I was so happy when the final bell rang, when I heard it's 48-47 I was like "wtf? are they blind, it was 50-45 or 49-46 at most" and then...

Seriously, I'm far from looking for conspiracy everywhere, but both - judges' decision and Rogan's and this other prick's comments during fight ("it's hard to say who won this round", Machida's kick gets easily swayed away "beautiful body kick by Lyoto") gives you something to think about.

I don't know, maybe Dana spent too much money on karate-kid's promotion and decided it's not time for him to lose just now.



Violent By Design said:


> damn sakuraba barely pulled off that win.



Fuck you


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 25, 2009)

Dromus said:


> When all three judges score a fight, there's a reason for it. I can understand when one or two judges, by chance, score a fight for someone else, but when you have a unanimous decision, you have a unanimous decision. There's a reason there are three judges who sit there instead of one or two. My understanding is that Machida out-pointed Shogun even though he took more damage. I think the problem you guys have is that you don't understand what the judge's reasons were for awarding certain rounds.
> 
> Also, just for the record, Machida visibly rocked Shogun twice and Shogun rocked Machida only once. And Shogun didn't get much head shots as well. Shogun's face (at the presser) was black and blue.


I don't buy this at all. Shogun was the aggressor. Shogun out-struck Machida. Shogun did more damage(Machida's knees were damn near PURPLE). Shogun was countering Lyoto quite a bit and lighting up his ribs. Outside of stuffing Shogun's takedowns, getting the occasional good stot or two in, and that flurry at the end of the 4th, Machida did nothing to show that he deserved to win that fight.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Oct 25, 2009)

I don't even care to a rematch. There shouldn't even be talk of a rematch. Shogun should be the champion.
Machida gets an immeadiate rematch for a fight he lost. If the right decision was made, we wouldn't be talking about this.

Shogun's getting screwed.


----------



## Skylark (Oct 25, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I don't buy this at all. Shogun was the aggressor. Shogun out-struck Machida. Shogun did more damage(Machida's knees were damn near PURPLE). Shogun was countering Lyoto quite a bit and lighting up his ribs. Outside of stuffing Shogun's takedowns, getting the occasional good stot or two in, and that flurry at the end of the 4th, Machida did nothing to show that he deserved to win that fight.



A large part of this "Shogun was robbed" bullrush all has to do with Machida not looking unstoppable for once, and things like Joe's commentary, the fact that so many people were excited that Shogun was actually doing well against Machida, they started to not notice all the counters that Machida put on him everytime Shogun tried to attack.

I've also stated that Machida throwing Shogun off with ease also helped his score.

I don't think either performance was lackluster, I think they both went out there and had one of the most exciting fights all year, but this whole "Shogun was robbed" thing is not only getting old, but it's not true, it was a razor thin fight that could have gone either way.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Oct 25, 2009)

The fight was close. Neither fighter completely dominated the other. However, it was still clear who was winning, regardless if it close in each round.

I guess we'll be seeing a rematch:
Machida, Rua Agree to 'Immediate Rematch'


----------



## Kalashnikov (Oct 25, 2009)

Hmm, interesting...



> FightMetric: 49-47 Rua
> Yahoo Sports / Cagewriter: 48-47 Rua
> BloodyElbow : 48-47 Rua
> USAToday: 48-47 Rua, 49-46 Rua
> ...


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Oct 25, 2009)

Shogun won rounds 4 and 5 clearly. And there is no way you could not give him ONE round of the first three. Personally, I gave him 1,3, 4, and 5. Machida's flurry in 3 was mostly blocked and Shogun got two clean hits in.

Well, I'm done with this. I'll just patiently await the rematch and hope Shogun can do it again.

At least people know that Shogun is for real. Shogun's "Pride" never died.


----------



## MueTai (Oct 25, 2009)

Let's remember that the judges are _not_ picked by the UFC, rather the state athletic commissions.  So I really wouldn't blame this on Dana or the UFC.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Oct 25, 2009)

ÐÈPRÈŞŞÈÐ said:


> Shogun won rounds 4 and 5 clearly. And there is no way you could not give him ONE round of the first three. Personally, I gave him 1,3, 4, and 5. Machida's flurry in 3 was mostly blocked and Shogun got two clean hits in.
> 
> Well, I'm done with this. I'll just patiently await the rematch and hope Shogun can do it again.
> 
> At least people know that Shogun is for real. Shogun's "Pride" never died.



Machida's knees where the most effective strikes in that round 1.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 25, 2009)

Dromus said:


> it was a razor thin fight that could have gone either way.



No, it really wasn't.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 25, 2009)

Dromus said:


> A large part of this "Shogun was robbed" bullrush all has to do with Machida not looking unstoppable for once, and things like Joe's commentary, the fact that so many people were excited that Shogun was actually doing well against Machida, they started to not notice all the counters that Machida put on him everytime Shogun tried to attack.
> 
> I've also stated that Machida throwing Shogun off with ease also helped his score.
> 
> I don't think either performance was lackluster, I think they both went out there and had one of the most exciting fights all year, but this whole "Shogun was robbed" thing is not only getting old, but it's not true, it was a razor thin fight that could have gone either way.



I wonder if you even watched the fight or just basing this on Sherdog threads. SHOGUN GOT ROBBED, end of story. If they get a rematch, I hope Shogun breaks a rib or two just to just to get the point across.

Obviously, i'm not the only one who thinks that too.


----------



## Gooba (Oct 25, 2009)

So Rampage got robbed by Forrest because he got leg kicked a ton, and so maybe they decided to not count kicks _at all_ for scoring.  Even then I'd still say Shogun won, but it would be a lot closer.   This is like the exact opposite of the Rampage robbery, and like 5 times worse.

BTW, I think this is pretty good vindication for all the times I said Shogun's cardio was only down because of the surgery and that it would be back soon.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 25, 2009)

The fight was a lot closer than most would think. I rewatched the fight (w/o Rogan yelling about leg kicks) and I could see why Machida might have gotten the 1st and 2nd rounds which I think are the rounds that are most disputed.

Though in the end, I still think Shogun won 4/5 of the rounds. It was a horrible decision, but this is a problem that we have in MMA. It was a good fight, it reminded me of the Cerrone/Henderson decision. Shogun realizes that he made a mistake playing it safe and letting it go to the judges, and in the rematch both him and Machida will put on another stellar fight.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Skylark (Oct 25, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> I wonder if you even watched the fight or just basing this on Sherdog threads. SHOGUN GOT ROBBED, end of story. If they get a rematch, I hope Shogun breaks a rib or two just to just to get the point across.
> 
> Obviously, i'm not the only one who thinks that too.



I am with those who felt the decision _should_ have gone to Shogun but I am sick of all those people thinking that Machida and his karate is done. Shogun had one of the best gameplans ever (something that is usually thought of by Couture), but its not like Machida was finished and killed--he continued fighting, won a couple rounds, and deserves our respect and admiration, as does Shogun. I'd go as far as saying that (other than the Coleman fluke loss), Machida gave Shogun a more competitive match than any of Shogun's Pride opponents.

Machida will be back and his recent ego-trip will end. Even I had my hand on my face when he wanted to fight the best HW in the UFC. Its not his fault that the judges didn't care much for Shogun's leg kicks--its a bad judging system and we need to overhaul the system.

Shogun deserves everyone's respect by being the first fighter to figure out Machida's weaknesses and he will be remembered for it. But we (Machida "nut-huggers" as most call us) need to support our boy because I am sure the fire will burn once again in Machida by January or February 2010 for Machida-Shogun II.

However, one thing we have to except is that no one, NO ONE, is invincible. Hell, even Fedor "lost" a match in which got the W (see Ricardo Arona).


----------



## Ippy (Oct 25, 2009)

btw, Ubereem made quick work out of James Thompson.  It was an easy standing guillotine.

He says he wants Fedor in April '10.  I can't fucking wait.

[YouTube]gdO9dYvm8lQ[/YouTube]


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 25, 2009)

Overeem almost did a tiger knee out of the cage lol.

I agree with Dromus's post. The rematch will be really interesting.


----------



## Fancy (Oct 25, 2009)

Machida is simply just a winner. Winner don't lose much too often.
Plus he got rocked once as compared to Shogun who got shaken twice.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 25, 2009)

Dromus said:


> (see Ricardo Arona).



Speaking of...



Rua: more of this. In fact, go find Arona, and I mean right now, and do it to him several hundred times.


Really though, instead of this endlessly circular argument, isn't it more satisfying to instead point out that the greatest fighter in MMA history beat Zelg Galesic with a breathtaking kneebar? Answer is yes.


----------



## attackoflance (Oct 25, 2009)

For those who think the fight was close, at least look at the fight metric stats...


----------



## Ippy (Oct 25, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Overeem almost did a tiger knee out of the cage lol.


Yeah, he almost took Thompson's head clean off.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 25, 2009)

Techromance said:


> Machida is simply just a winner. Winner don't lose much too often.
> Plus he got rocked once as compared to Shogun who got shaken twice.



No, Machida lost.

He got outstruck 2:1 and was damaged more than Shogun.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 25, 2009)

Finally saw the fight.

Straight up robbery.  

There is no way in hell you can watch that fight and have the balls to tell me that Machida won that in any way, shape or form.  Machida's gonna be limping for weeks after the punishment he took.



Gift decision indeed....


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 25, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Overeem almost did a tiger knee out of the cage lol.
> 
> I agree with Dromus's post. The rematch will be really interesting.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0biWwINKo4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Havoc (Oct 25, 2009)

Ion said:


> Finally saw the fight.
> 
> Straight up robbery.
> 
> ...


Turn the sound off and watch in slow mo, apparently that makes all the difference. 

That damn Joe Rogan, always trying to trick us.

Branagh really impressed me as Iago


----------



## Ippy (Oct 25, 2009)

Havoc said:


> Turn the sound off and watch in slow mo, apparently that makes all the difference.
> 
> That damn Joe Rogan, always trying to trick us.
> 
> Branagh really impressed me as Iago



I loled at this post....





xMyKRo said:


> These people all watched it LIVE without sound:
> 
> FightMetric: 49-47 *Rua*
> Yahoo Sports / Cagewriter: 48-47 *Rua *
> ...


----------



## Havoc (Oct 25, 2009)

Lol, it's pretty ridiculous.

And whenever it's brought up that the judges didn't have slow mo well, "they are professionals, they don't need slow mo, their eyes are superiors guys!"


----------



## Ippy (Oct 25, 2009)

Not only should we be pissed about Shogun getting robbed, but at the missed opportunity to see Anderson Silva vs. Shogun.

That would have been the shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit.........


----------



## Nightmare (Oct 25, 2009)

_I guess the judges don't like kicks 

I mean I love Machida ... But even I gave this to shogun

It was close IMO because I did see Machida have control when they tied up, but god damn those legs of shogun ...  

lol I want see this rematch so bad now  
_


----------



## Gooba (Oct 25, 2009)

> I guess the judges don't like kicks


Which is ridiculous because Rampage got robbed because they overvalued kicks.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Oct 25, 2009)

Ion said:


> I loled at this post....





Kalashnikov said:


> Hmm, interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Btw, I'm shocked to hear that Rogan's commentating made people think Shogun won, while it was Machida who should take the victory. It's ridiculous because:

*1.* 80% of MMA fans (I took it out of ass, but I don't think I'm wrong by large margin) hate or dislike Rogan and his comments

*2.* I thought while watching a fight, that Rogan and the other guy give to much credit to Lyoto. Like I said before, at least twice, when Machida threw a kick which was easily avoided and pushed away by Rua, Joe said "beautiful body kick", which could be beautiful looking from technical point of view, but nowhere effective or giving him any points. 
Then I come to the forum and see that people complain about Rogan's bias. I don't fucking get it.


----------



## Fancy (Oct 25, 2009)

Havoc said:


> No, Machida lost.
> 
> He got outstruck 2:1 and was damaged more than Shogun.



Shogun didn't complete the misson. Every knew that the only way Shogun can really win this and deserve is to knock him out just like Machida knocked out Evans.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 25, 2009)

Joe Rogan is very popular. Where did you get the idea that the MMA community hates Joe Rogan


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Oct 25, 2009)

Wow. I had a bad feeling about this fight going to the judges.
I was getting ready to feel sorry for Machida until my jaw dropped at the decision.
I don't know what the judges were watching but Shogun definetly won that fight.
I'm guessing there will definetly be a rematch and I can only hope it ends in a knockout. 

Rogan's commentating was getting on my nerves, I wanted to mute it. 
Fair enough Shogun was winning and landing leg kicks but Machida's counters didn't get any acknowledgement. The "beautiful body kick" was one of the few mentions and that wasn't too effective. So I can see where the 'Because Rogan said so' argument is coming from but it's ridiculous for obvious reasons. 
However, I still don't see how Shogun lost.
Overall, I quite enjoyed the fight although I wanted them to engage a little bit more in hope of a knockout to avoid something like this. 

Valasquez impressed me. 
I was happy Stevenson won.
Tibau and Neer was a bit boring.
With Anthony Johnson all I could think of was Rumble vs. GSP might be interesting but I imagine it looking similar to the Thiago Alves fight.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Oct 25, 2009)

Techromance said:


> Shogun didn't complete the misson. Every knew that the only way Shogun can really win this and deserve is to knock him out just like Machida knocked out Evans.



No. The only way Shogun could win was by beating him fair and square according to MMA rules applied to 99,9% of MMA fights, which he did.



Violent By Design said:


> Joe Rogan is very popular. Where did you get the idea that the MMA community hates Joe Rogan



It's internet, so I have no fucking idea if you are being sarcastic or not


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 25, 2009)

Next is Strikeforce (and Sengoku later) 

No, I'm being serious about the Joe Rogan thing. Joe Rogan isn't heavily hated or anything like that (at least to my knowledge). Most criticism goes to Michael Goldberg. I do see people who call Rogan bias (which he is), but it's not like he's the Michael Bisping of announcing.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Oct 25, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Next is Strikeforce (and Sengoku later)



No, I still have my beloved K-1 MAX in 4,5h


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 25, 2009)

That's tonight ?!


----------



## Gooba (Oct 25, 2009)

Techromance said:


> Shogun didn't complete the misson. Every knew that the only way Shogun can really win this and deserve is to knock him out just like Machida knocked out Evans.


Like Forrest knocked out Rampage?  This whole paper champion stuff is because of that one robbery.  We should have had a LHW champ with 5 defenses at this point.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Oct 25, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Next is Strikeforce (and Sengoku later)
> 
> No, I'm being serious about the Joe Rogan thing. Joe Rogan isn't heavily hated or anything like that (at least to my knowledge). Most criticism goes to Michael Goldberg. I do see people who call Rogan bias (which he is), but it's not like he's the Michael Bisping of announcing.



Lol, anyone I talk about MMA with (my coach, my friends, people from MT and MMA classes), all say he's shit or annoying at least.
And considering internet - I'm not too sure, because the only other place I talk about MMA on the intrawebs is private MMA tracker, but there's a thread called:

*The Official Joe Rogan Rant Thread* (with 17 pages, no other thread exceeds 6-7 pages).

So it's either my environment or you didn't notice something 



Violent By Design said:


> That's tonight ?!



I know, it's awesome


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 25, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> Lol, anyone I talk about MMA with (my coach, my friends, people from MT and MMA classes), all say he's shit or annoying at least.
> And considering internet - I'm not too sure, because the only other place I talk about MMA on the intrawebs is private MMA tracker, but there's a thread called:
> 
> *The Official Joe Rogan Rant Thread* (with 17 pages, no other thread exceeds 6-7 pages).
> ...


Most likely your environment. I mean 17 pages is not really that big. It's not to say he doesn't recieve criticism on the internet, but like I said before he's not really widely hated. At least from what I gather on sherdog, bodybuilding.com & 411 mania.

But with all this being said, point taken.


----------



## Fancy (Oct 25, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Like Forrest knocked out Rampage?  This whole paper champion stuff is because of that one robbery.  We should have had a LHW champ with 5 defenses at this point.



Also Machida defended two take downs attempts + He's pretty.


----------



## Gooba (Oct 26, 2009)

I already like Machida but if he did this he would have become one of my absolute favorites.
[YOUTUBE]i9p1wNJnXWA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fancy (Oct 26, 2009)

Gooba said:


> I already like Machida but if he did this he would have become one of my absolute favorites.
> [YOUTUBE]i9p1wNJnXWA[/YOUTUBE]



I would have Machida's offsprings. No problem.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## Havoc (Oct 26, 2009)

Techromance said:


> I would have Machida's offsprings. No problem.



You'd have mine too, but that's beside the point.


----------



## Ironhide (Oct 26, 2009)

SO FUCKING AGREE WITH THAT


----------



## Mori` (Oct 26, 2009)

Sigh, the rematch is going to be huge I guess.

Sucks for Shogun and his camp though, you have to think that Machida will look to fill those holes in his game that Shogun exposed. All the time and effort crafting and implementing an effective strategy only to be screwed by the judges 

Time to dl Dream 12 ^^


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 26, 2009)

I was pretty shocked when they gave that decision to Machida, but what can you do? My crying about it won't reverse the score cards. With judging like that, Machida will never lose.


----------



## Talvius (Oct 26, 2009)

big marcus (whispering liker a scared 4 year old): who wrote titties on the door?

Rampage: It wasnt me, i dont even know how to spell titties.



lololol epic seen from episode 6 of tuf


----------



## Ippy (Oct 26, 2009)

Moridin said:


> Sigh, the rematch is going to be huge I guess.
> 
> Sucks for Shogun and his camp though, you have to think that Machida will look to fill those holes in his game that Shogun exposed. All the time and effort crafting and implementing an effective strategy only to be screwed by the judges
> 
> Time to dl Dream 12 ^^


Shit, you're right.  Machida's now got months to work on the huge whole in his game that Shogun exploited.  

They should have an immediate rematch, but wait... we can't cuz Machida needs time to heal from _the assbeating _he took...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 26, 2009)

I was glad that Joe Stevenson beat Fisher; I don't really like Spencer Fisher for some reason. I think it's the facial hair.

It'll be a big rematch between Shogun and Machida no doubt; one I'd be excited for almost if I didn't know it'd go to another questionable decision.


----------



## Gooba (Oct 26, 2009)

> “I’m ready to make the rematch as fast as we can and I think that the second fight will be the fight we expected to see,” said White. “I think they’re both going to come in and not make the same mistakes they made in this first fight. They’re going to come in and each one’s going to try and win decisively.”


Shogun _did_ come in and win decisively.  Even Goldie scored the first two rounds for him.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 26, 2009)

I think poor, misguided Dana meant ending the fight.


----------



## Gooba (Oct 26, 2009)

Yea, I think I'm most pissed about this because of the Rampage Forrest fight.  If both Rampage and Machida won I'd be ok with this, or if both Forrest and Shogun did, but the inconsistency really sucks.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 26, 2009)

Yeah, it's a bit of a contradiction, eh? Perhaps if Machida was black. 

Was Cecil Peoples one of the judges last night? It wouldn't surprise me. They just need to get some actual MMA judges in there and fix the whole thing. The questionable decisions, while not as common as some might lead you to beleive, is still a glaring hole in the sport right now. At least in the UFC.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 26, 2009)

Inconstancy will always be a huge problem in our sport with the judges that we have. We need more judges and refs that actually understand when a fighter is at an advantage or disadvantage. The Shogun/Machida & Cerrone/Henderson are recent examples that really show their flaws.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Oct 26, 2009)

Eddie Alvarez is a tough son of a b!tch. I've never sees that neck crank Kikuno put him in. Eddie was almost out, but when he got some air back he showed Kikuno what's up.

And

Marius Zaromskis is the second coming of Cro Cop.

Edit: Giorgio Petrosyan v Masato is going to happen.
Most of the people on the K-1 Max card won, except Zambidis.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 26, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, it's a bit of a contradiction, eh? Perhaps if Machida was black.
> 
> Was Cecil Peoples one of the judges last night? It wouldn't surprise me. They just need to get some actual MMA judges in there and fix the whole thing. The questionable decisions, while not as common as some might lead you to beleive, is still a glaring hole in the sport right now. At least in the UFC.



Yes, he was.

Btw, Lesnar is out for 106.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 26, 2009)

Oh, that sucks. He's probably just duckin' Carwin, right? :sherdog

We need a sherdog icon on here.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 26, 2009)

Oh that really sucks. I was really looking forward to that one. It's going to be hard to find a replacement on a months notice.

Call in Crocop :ho!


----------



## Mori` (Oct 26, 2009)

??PR?ŞŞ?? said:


> Marius Zaromskis is the second coming of Cro Cop.



Riding the headkick highway, the guy's lethal.

===

Sucks about Lesnar/Carwin.

I'd guess that it's too soon to stick Cain back in for his and Carwins originally scheduled match even though he took no damage vs Rothwell.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 26, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Shogun _did_ come in and win decisively.  Even Goldie scored the first two rounds for him.



Old Shogun wouldn't have left it to the judges. 

And no, we do NOT need a Sherdog icon here. I fled the MMA part of the forum there in _2002_ because it was so infuriating... and compared to now, 2002 was Chomsky v. Foucault. I don't need to be reminded of that place here, especially since our one thread is more substantive than it's entirety.


----------



## Fancy (Oct 26, 2009)

Ion said:


> Shit, you're right.  Machida's now got months to work on the huge whole in his game that Shogun exploited.
> 
> They should have an immediate rematch, but wait... we can't cuz Machida needs time to heal from _the assbeating _he took...



It was a leg beating. It's not the same. Don't be mean. 

Oh and guiez. It was announced off the record that there's going to be Machida vs Rua II coming soon. How marketable is that? LOL.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 26, 2009)

Techromance said:


> It was a leg beating. It's not the same. Don't be mean.
> 
> Oh and guiez. It was announced off the record that there's going to be Machida vs Rua II coming soon. How marketable is that? LOL.


Actually, it was a leg and body beating.

Both can hurt you way more than a quick TKO from shots the head.


----------



## Fancy (Oct 26, 2009)

Ion said:


> Actually, it was a leg and body beating.
> 
> Both can hurt you way more than a quick TKO from shots the head.



No. Machida did more damage to the mid-section body. Seriously this is the first time the judges made a decision we didn't expect or didn't agree with. They are on the panel for a reason.


----------



## Gooba (Oct 26, 2009)

Yea the sequel will be sweet, but even if Shogun loses that he deserves credit as the man who beat Machida.



> Inconstancy will always be a huge problem in our sport with the judges that we have. We need more judges and refs that actually understand when a fighter is at an advantage or disadvantage. The Shogun/Machida & Cerrone/Henderson are recent examples that really show their flaws.


I completely agree we need better judges.  It just seems like you don't need to understand the sport to see Shogun won.  It wasn't like he had a very active guard or something tricky to judge.  He was kicking the shit out of his opponent while his opponent backpedaled and got hit.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 26, 2009)

Techromance said:


> No. Machida did more damage to the mid-section body. Seriously this is the first time the judges made a decision we didn't expect or didn't agree with. They are on the panel for a reason.


GTFO

Do you have a clue what fight you watched?  Shogun had *double* the clean strikes landed.  Every time Machida tried to exchange, he got tagged to the body or legs.

Cecil Peoples' is blind, his name actually means "blind", and one of his fellow judges showed up late, *halfway into the fight she was supposed to be judging!*


----------



## Fancy (Oct 26, 2009)

> Yea the sequel will be sweet, but even if Shogun loses that he deserves credit as the man who _*once*_ beat Machida.



The old Machida...



> GTFO
> 
> Do you have a clue what fight you watched? Shogun had double the clean strikes landed. Every time Machida tried to exchange, he got tagged to the body or legs.



Get out of my ass first.

Don't discredit me because I have a different opinion than you. Sure I'm a nutso Machida girl but I think if you can't beat Machida (and not just his style) then you don't deserve the title.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 26, 2009)

Techromance said:


> The old Machida...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow. 

How exactly do you believe people win fights?


----------



## Fancy (Oct 26, 2009)

Jove said:


> Wow.
> 
> How exactly do you believe people win fights?



He found the weakness, didn't really beat his style. The fight was a good showcase of both different styles. Sure he hit Machida but he didn't beat him up. Shogun will be known as the dude who found out Machida's weakness.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 26, 2009)

Jove said:


> Old Shogun wouldn't have left it to the judges.
> 
> And no, we do NOT need a Sherdog icon here. I fled the MMA part of the forum there in _2002_ because it was so infuriating... and compared to now, 2002 was Chomsky v. Foucault. I don't need to be reminded of that place here, especially since our one thread is more substantive than it's entirety.


No, the sherdog icon would be poking fun at the Sherdog forum; only to be used in reference to idiotic statements normally found there.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 26, 2009)

Techromance said:


> No. Machida did more damage to the mid-section body. Seriously this is the first time the judges made a decision we didn't expect or didn't agree with. They are on the panel for a reason.



Stfu. You have to be blind to not see Machida's bruised rib.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 26, 2009)

Techromance said:


> Get out of my ass first.
> 
> Don't discredit me because I have a different opinion than you. Sure I'm a nutso Machida girl but I think if you can't beat Machida (and not just his style) then you don't deserve the title.


Machida, Rua Agree to 'Immediate Rematch'


----------



## Mori` (Oct 26, 2009)

Just imagine how bad those ribs looked the next day

=---=

meh, just read Ortiz/Griffin will headline 106 and Carwin/Lesnar will just be postponed.

~@~

ooh, zaromskis has signed with strikeforce? sweet


----------



## Fancy (Oct 26, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> Stfu. You have to be blind to not see Machida's bruised rib.



Shogun had his ribs bruised too.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 26, 2009)

not nearly to the same extent



Machida might have landed slightly more to the body, but it's pretty clear that Shogun was more effective when he went there.


----------



## Gooba (Oct 27, 2009)

Shogun will be known as the man who did one of the most impressive feats in MMA history in 2005 then went on to come back from crippling surgery to defeat a seemingly invincible UFC Champion and who was then robbed [but came back in the rematch to get the belt he earned in October].


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 27, 2009)

Hopefully people will bet on Shogun the next fight so I can make some easy cash .


----------



## cygnus (Oct 27, 2009)

Surely the UFC can do something about educating judges.... Its ridiculous that everyone is now just expecting shit decisions in every fight that goes to the cards.


----------



## illusion (Oct 27, 2009)

cygnus said:


> Surely the UFC can do something about educating judges.... Its ridiculous that everyone is now just expecting shit decisions in every fight that goes to the cards.



I gotta agree with you, it's like a crap shoot now.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Techromance said:


> He found the weakness, didn't really beat his style. The fight was a good showcase of both different styles. Sure he hit Machida but he didn't beat him up. Shogun will be known as the dude who found out Machida's weakness.



I'm not really sure what you're talking about, but what damage did Machida do to Shogun?

Shogun outdid Machida in every aspect of the fight.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 27, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Shogun will be known as the man who did one of the most impressive feats in MMA history in 2005 then went on to come back from crippling surgery to defeat a seemingly invincible UFC Champion and who was then robbed [but came back in the rematch to get the belt he earned in October].



And then beat Anderson with a stunning kimura.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 27, 2009)

I just hope they don't have Shogun and Machida on TUF and postpone the rematch for a year or some bullshit like that.


----------



## Fancy (Oct 27, 2009)

Havoc said:


> I'm not really sure what you're talking about, but what damage did Machida do to Shogun?
> 
> Shogun outdid Machida in every aspect of the fight.



Shut up, Aaron.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 27, 2009)

I love you too, Kit kat.


----------



## Fancy (Oct 27, 2009)

Havoc said:


> I love you too, Kit kat.



-________________-


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 27, 2009)

Did someone say three-way?


----------



## chrisp (Oct 27, 2009)

Rampage Jackson is the MAN!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3sueOeqEqE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mori` (Oct 28, 2009)

Rage, my slow journey through mma history has just reached pride 25 (fed/nog 1) but upon extracting the files I've found the video is corrupted. T_T re-dl ftl


----------



## Mori` (Oct 28, 2009)

Depends how classic we're talking, but I'd guess not =p I've been sporadic for the most part with most of my catching up; dipping in and out and trying to watch some of the more notable cards from various organizations. Furthest I've gone back with the UFC is 47.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm talking UFC 1 - 13 classic. Shit is crazy.


----------



## Talvius (Oct 28, 2009)

Zarigani said:


> Rampage Jackson is the MAN!!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3sueOeqEqE[/YOUTUBE]



epic episode. that is why i like rampage.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 28, 2009)

Josh Koscheck is facing Anthony Johnson in November 

Btw, unconfirmed card for UFC 108.

Lesnar vs Carwin
Machida vs Shogun II
Silva vs Belfort
Evans vs Silva

!


----------



## Mori` (Oct 28, 2009)

^ That would be sick, I can't see it happening though, seems more likely they'll split it up since those are genuine ME bouts. Even with two on one card and two on another though that'd be fantastic though.

Rumble/Kos will be interesting


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, no way UFC would put together a card like that not #200 (maybe 150). Bunch of jerk-asses.

I got Kos by ground control all day. Rumble is good and all, but he isn't ready for that.


----------



## Gooba (Oct 28, 2009)

I would say that would be way too good, but if they had that be the end of the year one it would be pretty close to UFC 92.

Rashad has got to stop talking shit about Rampage's record.  I mean say you'll beat him or whatever but going after his much, much, much more impressive record is just retarded.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 28, 2009)

Damn, you guys really don't follow that closely. UFC 108 is the New Years Event . GET WIF DA TIMES.


I'm thinking of bulking up to HW and rising through the ranks. That last fight was so pathetic, what was even more pathetic is that Dana White thought it was a good fight. The sad thing is those guys on TUF this season are considered decent prospects.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 29, 2009)

Gooba said:


> I would say that would be way too good, but if they had that be the end of the year one it would be pretty close to UFC 92.
> 
> Rashad has got to stop talking shit about Rampage's record. I mean say you'll beat him or whatever but going after his much, much, much more impressive record is just retarded.


 Yeah, I found it funny all the stuff Rashad was saying last night. Crazy kids.


Violent By Design said:


> Damn, you guys really don't follow that closely. UFC 108 is the New Years Event . GET WIF DA TIMES.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of bulking up to HW and rising through the ranks. That last fight was so pathetic, what was even more pathetic is that Dana White thought it was a good fight. The sad thing is those guys on TUF this season are considered decent prospects.


 That means nothing to the UFC. That card won't happen, you better believe it. A "stacked" New Year's Eve card for them would be Brock Lesnar vs anyone at all, and possibly GSP vs some fuck like Ben Saunders .

Ok, I will give them more credit than that. They wouldn't put Saunders in there; not even UFC would do that. I hope.


----------



## chrisp (Oct 29, 2009)

Rampage is the man, he destroys a door!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvmM_F9Hkzg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 29, 2009)

This is the second door he has destroyed.


It's official: Rampage hates doors. Especially doors made out of some honeycombed cardboard/paper mache composite.


----------



## chrisp (Oct 29, 2009)

*Rampage Jackson vs. Door*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdqM8WvDnp0[/YOUTUBE]


I guess the door lost


----------



## Fancy (Oct 29, 2009)

The reason why Cecil (one of the judges on the planel) decided Machida had earned more points to clinch the win.

_



			“The fans and all the naysayers, I don’t worry about. I don’t back down because it’s not popular. My thing is, Rua did hit him more. But Machida hit him harder, especially in the early rounds. I’m really perplexed about how you give (Rua) [Round 1], because Shogun was kicking (Machida) a lot in the legs, but every time he kicked him in the legs, he got hit in the face. Shogun would put his hand up, and Machida would go right through, sweat’s flying off (Rua’s) face. Shogun kicked (Machida) in the belly –- that’s how he got the red mark. But you gotta remember, Machida is stepping back, so when he gets kicked, he’s getting brushed. But he counters Shogun with a hard kick to the belly. Which one counts more for the exchange? I give it to the (second one), because it was harder. It wasn’t brushed. Machida was controlling that round because he was dominant in not getting beat up in that round. He was the general in that first round. I give the fight to Machida in a very, very close fight. Now you’re pissed off because it’s my fault that you lost your money. No, it’s not. It’s Machida’s fault. If you don’t like it, you can go to hell.”
		
Click to expand...

_

Courtesy of mmafight.com


----------



## Fancy (Oct 29, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> This is the second door he has destroyed.
> 
> 
> It's official: Rampage hates doors. Especially doors made out of some honeycombed cardboard/paper mache composite.



I think he knew he was going to quit the UFC. His image really is childish. He's funny and cute with it sometimes, but when he goes on random tantrums it bothers me. Haven't seen professional athletes behave like that. He might have injured himself doing what he did, but wait, he quit the organization so it doesn't really matter now.


----------



## chrisp (Oct 29, 2009)

Rampage Jackson is fucking awesome!


----------



## Fancy (Oct 29, 2009)

Machida would whoop him.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 29, 2009)

If by whoop you mean backpedal for 5 rounds and win a decision, then yes.


----------



## Fancy (Oct 29, 2009)

Havoc said:


> If by whoop you mean backpedal for 5 rounds and win a decision, then yes.



But he's not black. How does it make any sense that way?
Oh and did you watch Greece give Canada the Olympic flag?


----------



## chrisp (Oct 29, 2009)

no he wouldn't

Rampage Jackson don't have titties

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3sueOeqEqE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fancy (Oct 29, 2009)

Zarigani said:


> no he wouldn't
> 
> Rampage Jackson don't have titties
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3sueOeqEqE[/YOUTUBE]



He's a tit head.


----------



## chrisp (Oct 29, 2009)

Rampage Is the man!!


----------



## Rampage (Oct 29, 2009)

Techromance said:


> Machida would whoop him.



Rampage would whoop him


----------



## chrisp (Oct 29, 2009)

trust me...walk up on me again walk up on me again thats all I gotta say


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 29, 2009)

Techromance said:


> The reason why Cecil (one of the judges on the planel) decided Machida had earned more points to clinch the win.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, Sensei Cecil, you're my new idol. If you don't like Cecile Peoples, you can go to hell.

here

Let's dance!



Techromance said:


> I think he knew he was going to quit the UFC. His image really is childish. He's funny and cute with it sometimes, but when he goes on random tantrums it bothers me. Haven't seen professional athletes behave like that. He might have injured himself doing what he did, but wait, he quit the organization so it doesn't really matter now.


His childish antics are all part of his charm!  Rashad isn't coming off that much better himself (aside from the coaching aspect).  


Zarigani said:


> no he wouldn't
> 
> Rampage Jackson don't have titties


----------



## Havoc (Oct 29, 2009)

Techromance said:


> But he's not black. How does it make any sense that way?
> Oh and did you watch Greece give Canada the Olympic flag?



I don't know what you're talking about in either question.


----------



## Fancy (Oct 29, 2009)

Havoc said:


> I don't know what you're talking about in either question.



And you think I'm going to explain myself a second time?


----------



## chrisp (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm saying that Rampage Jackson is freaking awesome...walk up on him again walk up on him again


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 29, 2009)

Havoc said:


> If by whoop you mean backpedal for 5 rounds and win a decision, then yes.



He wouldn't have to. He would TKO Rampage via leg kicks since Quinton is too dumb to check them


----------



## Rampage (Oct 29, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You sayin' Shogun has titties?



yes he is


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 29, 2009)

Dan Henderson vs Gegard Mousasi. Who do you think would win that fight


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 29, 2009)

Hendo via being better. He'd get a decision I'd say.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 29, 2009)

Techromance said:


> And you think I'm going to explain myself a second time?


I don't really care.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOy5jUck_Ks&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

lmao at this vid


----------



## Fancy (Oct 29, 2009)

Havoc said:


> I don't really care.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOy5jUck_Ks&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> lmao at this vid



Fine. Never talk to me again.

And that's a stupid video fyi. I always see fat people wearing Tapout apparel. It's not cool.


----------



## chrisp (Oct 30, 2009)

this thread lacks some Rampage Jackson

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-6CMFSXIwg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 30, 2009)

Rampage vs Japanese reporter was better. He did her doggy-style.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 30, 2009)

^ irrelevant

==

I don't think this thread lacks for Rampage, he's one of the more talked about fighters for all kinds of reasons of late =p

---

I see Gomi won @ VTJ today/yesterday, though it sounds like it was somewhat unimpressive.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 30, 2009)

Has Gomi been impressive at all the last X years? I mean, for a guy that claims to be the best LW to this day, he sure hasn't backed up his claims by fighting any stalwart competition.


----------



## chrisp (Oct 30, 2009)

Are there anybody that hates each other more than Rampage and Rashad?


----------



## Mori` (Oct 30, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Has Gomi been impressive at all the last X years? I mean, for a guy that claims to be the best LW to this day, he sure hasn't backed up his claims by fighting any stalwart competition.



not really, I'd just wondered if given his recent comments about BJ he'd manage to put together a good win =p


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 30, 2009)

Zarigani said:


> Are there anybody that hates each other more than Rampage and Rashad?


Tito and Shamrock; BJ and GSP; Brock and Mir; Matt Serra and Matt Hughes.

Maybe not BJ and GSP so much.



Moridin said:


> not really, I'd just wondered if given his recent comments about BJ he'd manage to put together a good win =p


 I expect him to put together another shameful loss soon enough. It'd be nice to have him in the UFC though. Give him a title shot if he can beat a couple UFC standouts then watch him get beaten by BJ again.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 30, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Has Gomi been impressive at all the last X years? I mean, for a guy that claims to be the best LW to this day, he sure hasn't backed up his claims by fighting any stalwart competition.



He fought Satoru Kitaoka this year.


----------



## jkingler (Oct 30, 2009)

Just watched the latest UFC, finally. Can't believe the decision, re: Machida vs. Shogun. I love Machida, but there's just no way...


----------



## Ippy (Oct 30, 2009)

Moridin said:


> ^ irrelevant


I agree. 



Moridin said:


> I don't think this thread lacks for Rampage, he's one of the more talked about fighters for all kinds of reasons of late =p


If it's not Rampage, it's Machida ITT.

I agree.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Tito and Shamrock; BJ and GSP; Brock and Mir; Matt Serra and Matt Hughes.
> 
> Maybe not BJ and GSP so much.
> 
> ...


Nah, BJ/GSP is a more onesided hatred.


----------



## Rampage (Oct 30, 2009)

Zarigani said:


> Are there anybody that hates each other more than Rampage and Rashad?



no, there hatred is over 9000 

Rampage>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.Rashad


----------



## K-deps (Oct 31, 2009)

here

dayum
EDIT: just found out Anderson vs Vitor isnt happening


----------



## Tehmk (Oct 31, 2009)

Just saw Thompson vs Overeem, it was alright, but damn, Overeem looked like he effortlessy flew with the knee in the first few seconds, looked inhuman. It's probably Youtube lag.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 31, 2009)

No, he really was that fast.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 31, 2009)

Fedor vs Rogers...soon.


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 31, 2009)

Haha, its funny how he kicks the bottom first. Is it just me though or does the door seem to thin?


----------



## jkingler (Oct 31, 2009)

How soon? And would you be more interested in that fight or Fedor vs. Overeem?


----------



## Sci-Fi (Oct 31, 2009)

Raizen Emperor said:


> Haha, its funny how he kicks the bottom first. Is it just me though or does the *door seem too thin*?



It's not even 1/2" plywood...more like 1/4" thick. Probably soaked it in water the way it fell apart and delaminated so easily.


----------



## Tehmk (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm interested in Rogers VS Fedor but Overeem seems to be a more better matchup. So I would go for Overeem vs Fedor.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 31, 2009)

I can't wait for Fedor vs. Overeem.

His stock is going to rise considerably if he wins the K1 Finals.  He then plans on fighting Fedor in April.

Ubereem cometh.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 31, 2009)

jkingler! said:


> How soon? And would you be more interested in that fight or Fedor vs. Overeem?



One week. 

Fedor vs Overeem is a much closer fight, it's going to happen eventually.


----------



## Bluth (Oct 31, 2009)

Rampage is one of the worst "coaches" of all time.  I didn't see the last show, but what is his team? 0-5? 0-6?  He can beat a door, I'll give him that.


----------



## Mori` (Nov 1, 2009)

Fedor/Rogers just seems to have crept up heh, I still feel like it should be a month away. As much as I'm looking forward to seeing Fedor fight, I'm probably looking forward to Mousasi/Sokoudjou and Shields/Miller more.


----------



## Fancy (Nov 1, 2009)

ROGERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRS


----------



## Rampage (Nov 1, 2009)

Fedor vs Rogers on 7th Novemeber


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 1, 2009)

I would like to see Rogers KO Fedor but I have a gut feeling that Fedor will one-hit KO/Kill Rogers.

In other news here is a epic thread...


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 1, 2009)

I don't see what's so funny bout how the kid looks. He looks just as doofy as any other white guy. 

kukuku, for the SF card I'm looking forward to Big Foot vs Werdum the most.


----------



## Fancy (Nov 1, 2009)

Who's the sexiest MMA fighter?

Huerta. Yes he is.


----------



## Gooba (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## Fancy (Nov 1, 2009)

Gooba said:


>



Is that Sexyama? K, I would mount him.


----------



## kakashi5 (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## Fancy (Nov 1, 2009)

Eeeek. Just no.


----------



## kakashi5 (Nov 1, 2009)

any answer other than the hawtness that is takayama are incorrect


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 2, 2009)

Crazy Horse is pretty handsome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 2, 2009)

Fedor will be forever heralded as the best of all time once he dispatches his toughest opponent yet: Brett Rogers.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 2, 2009)

kakashi5 said:


> any answer other than the hawtness that is takayama are incorrect


This...



CrazyMoronX said:


> Fedor will be forever heralded as the best of all time once he dispatches his toughest opponent yet: Brett Rogers.


LAWL

If he beats Ubereem, though, he WILL...

Beating a current K1 stud will certainly raise his stock.  The only problem is his fucking marketability.

Anyone read the frontpage Sherdog article?  All fucking true.


----------



## Gooba (Nov 2, 2009)

> Anyone read the frontpage *Sherdog *article? All *fucking true*.


My head just exploded.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 2, 2009)

That I Met Matt Hughes thread has gotten pretty awesome in the later pages. Some of the shoops, some of the comments...I lol'd.

A thread mentioned therein, which is also hilarious:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 2, 2009)

I saw the first few posts in that thread but didn't dare venture any farther in. I guess I better re-visit.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 2, 2009)

jkingler said:


> A thread mentioned therein, which is also hilarious:


I remember that when it was first posted.

Gold.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 2, 2009)

He's actually 0-7 lol...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 2, 2009)

He's pretty close to being the first coach in TUF history to lose all of his fights. Man, a lot of doors are gonna fuckin' pay if that happens.


----------



## Bluth (Nov 2, 2009)

He doesn't even coach, he just makes a bunch of jokes about the other team and Rashad.


----------



## Roy (Nov 3, 2009)

I  taught him that.


----------



## chrisp (Nov 3, 2009)

I wanna see the fights you are all talking about

I've only seen some seasons of the UFC tv show


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 3, 2009)

You never found that website?


----------



## Mori` (Nov 3, 2009)

I re-watched Bushido 9 today, fucking awesome event.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 3, 2009)

Rampage even said he's not a coach. He's just there for himself. I can't wait for when his team stages a coup.


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Nov 3, 2009)

Not to give it jinks or something, but i do believe team Rashad will get all 8 fights. In the evaluation i make, team Rampage has fighters with better potential, but in such short time and without a serious coaching they cant achieve anything good, at least not as good as the results of team Rashad.
This season has been all about pranks and bets! lol and ocasionaly some good fights.


----------



## Gooba (Nov 3, 2009)

Actually this season hasn't had nearly as many pranks as last year and the year before.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 3, 2009)

Marcus Jones son


----------



## Mori` (Nov 4, 2009)

Fight camp 360 was pretty cool, Fedor throwing his sparring partners around hehe


----------



## Green Poncho (Nov 4, 2009)

TUF would be a lot more interesting if it focused less on childish pranks and more on training.


----------



## Gooba (Nov 4, 2009)

To be fair to Rampage, he is actually 1-6 not 0-7 since Wes was robbed.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 4, 2009)

Yeah, that was as questionable as the Machida Shogun decision.


----------



## Tseka (Nov 4, 2009)

A lot of MMA fans here, join my forum and let's build a community together!

Link removed


----------



## Ippy (Nov 4, 2009)

I love those prefight shows, like the UFC Countdowns and the recent Fight Camp 360 for Fedor/Rodgers.

It's hard to root against either fighter, seeing how much they put into each fight and what motivates them.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 4, 2009)

It's easy for me to root against Rogers because he's fat.

Wait a minute...


----------



## jkingler (Nov 4, 2009)

Yeah. They aren't really pretty poster boys, are they?


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Nov 4, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, that was as questionable as the Machida Shogun decision.



Exactly!  I still cant believe how Mashida remained the champion after that remarkable fight by Shogun.


----------



## iFructis (Nov 4, 2009)

UFC 104 was pretty nice, bad performance by Mashida =/ overall imo 8/10, cany w9 for uFc 105


----------



## jkingler (Nov 4, 2009)

Thoughts on Big Baby vs. the only guy from Team Rashad left to lose?


----------



## Gooba (Nov 4, 2009)

Big Baby better pull through.  The other guy looks a lot better tho, but maybe size will overcome this time.


----------



## Gooba (Nov 4, 2009)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## iFructis (Nov 5, 2009)

You guys are watchiing it on SPike? or downloading?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 5, 2009)

Gooba said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


 You spoiled me! 

That is one big baby, that's for sure. I looked him up on fight finder and he got knocked out once. I guess he must have a glass jaw (this is where the Sherdog icon might come into play).


----------



## Rampage (Nov 5, 2009)

Fuuuck yes one win for rampage

lol at roy nelson 

Kimbo back in--maybe


----------



## iFructis (Nov 5, 2009)

w00t Kimbo back in? I hope so  he deserves it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 5, 2009)

Probably, but I think it's another tease. They'll bring back some random slob off the street or something.


----------



## Gooba (Nov 5, 2009)

The more they advertise Kimbo possibly fighting the more people will tune in to see him fight.  It is so weird having by far the #1 draw be a middle of the pack fighter.

IMO Rampage is 2-5-1 which isn't too horrible, not nearly as bad as the 1-7 looks.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 5, 2009)

Gooba spoiled me, too. Good spoilage, though, if there is such a thing...

But Big Baby...dude is hilarious and awesome. I love that guy. Also, glad that 'Page referenced John Coffey, finally.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 5, 2009)

I can't wait for UFC 108 if Nogueira vs Velasquez actually goes through.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 5, 2009)

That would be intense. 

EDIT: Oh, lawd. I love this interview. XD



Big Baaaaaaaby.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 5, 2009)

Yeah, Big Baby is pretty spot-on for John Coffey, isn't he? 

Besides Fedor vs Rogers who else is on the Strikeforce card? I don't even remember. I vaguely recall Mayhem being on it.


----------



## Mori` (Nov 5, 2009)

Fedor/Rogers
Mayhem/Shields
Mousasi/Sokoudjou
Werdum/Silva(bigfoot)


----------



## Tseka (Nov 5, 2009)

Moridin said:


> Fedor/Rogers
> Mayhem/Shields
> Mousasi/Sokoudjou
> Werdum/Silva(bigfoot)



Fedor
Shields
Sokoudjou 
Werdum


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 5, 2009)

Sokoudjou over Mousasi? Rogers has a better chance at beating Fedor. 

I'm really looking forward to Bigfoot vs Werdum.


----------



## Tseka (Nov 5, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Sokoudjou over Mousasi? Rogers has a better chance at beating Fedor.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to Bigfoot vs Werdum.



Sokoudjou is stronger than Mousasi and he can stop Mousasi from taking him down since Gegard concentrates on clinch takedowns and Sokoudjou is a pretty good Judoka... 


And Sokoudjou really isn't a bad striker, I see him taking it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 6, 2009)

The problem with that is, Gegard is a much more accomplished striker than Soku. Also, he isn't very good at submissions for a Judoka, so on the ground he's not that much of a threat. He has heavy hands, but you need more than that when fighting a guy who has a deep background in striking.

With that being said, stranger things have happened .


----------



## kakashi5 (Nov 6, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Sokoudjou over Mousasi? Rogers has a better chance at beating Fedor.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to Bigfoot vs Werdum.



werdum is crazy, but i see him taking this


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 6, 2009)

Lol at anyone giving Soku even slight chance of beating Mousasi 

I mean, Soku is talented, he's got huge potential, but is just too dump/lazy to use it. Plus his cardio is horrible.

Big Baby is awesome, Black Mummy  I want he to beat the shit out of Nelson.


----------



## Rampage (Nov 6, 2009)

Check out my new set :ho

anyone know what time the fedor fight is UK time, and what channel?


----------



## Mori` (Nov 6, 2009)

uzumaki lee said:


> Check out my new set :ho
> 
> anyone know what time the fedor fight is UK time, and what channel?



Bravo are showing it on Sunday at 9pm I believe, I don't think there's a deal in place to show it live here though.


----------



## Fancy (Nov 6, 2009)

Big Baby is the real deal. He's looks good for cuddling.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 6, 2009)

uzumaki lee said:


> Check out my new set :ho
> 
> anyone know what time the fedor fight is UK time, and what channel?



It starts in 27 hours, so it would be midnight - 1AM UK time.

Here's an interesting entry from Rampage's blog from last week. It's pretty long, but worth reading, some interesting points which I agree with mostly.


*Spoiler*: __ 





> source:  ... l-now.html
> 
> Quinton "Rampage" Jackson continues to take shots at the UFC and claims he has never been more ashamed to be apart of MMA until today.
> 
> ...


----------



## chrisp (Nov 6, 2009)

Woah Big Baby surprised me! He has talent


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 6, 2009)

Tomorrow should be a nice night for MMA. I just don't like the fact that Fedor is fighting Rogers. It's a joke to me, it's really funny.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 6, 2009)

Who should he be fighting?


----------



## Fancy (Nov 6, 2009)

Brett Rogers should win. Right?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 6, 2009)

There may not be any decent people for him to fight in Strikeforce that don't already have fights, or are between training _cycles_. It's just funny to me he's fighting him.


----------



## Fancy (Nov 6, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> There may not be any decent people for him to fight in Strikeforce that don't already have fights, or are between training _cycles_. It's just funny to me he's fighting him.



That doesn't answer my question..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 6, 2009)

If Rogers wins it'll be one of the biggest upsets in MMA history, I think.


----------



## Arishem (Nov 6, 2009)

Brett on Fedor: "He's definitely a different fighter," said Rogers of the heavyweight champion, who will put his legacy and nine-year unbeaten streak on the line Saturday on CBS (9 p.m. ET/PT). "I look into his eyes and I see nothing. I don't see if he's serious. I don't see if he's trying to be funny. I can't sense anything from him. A lot of people say, 'Don't pay attention to his demeanor because it will psyche you out.' It's true. I feel that."


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm seriously considering betting big money on Fedor and Mousasi. On the other hand, if I lose I won't have any cash to pay a rent 

Damn, can't wait for tomorrow.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 7, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> I'm seriously considering betting big money on Fedor and Mousasi. On the other hand, if I lose I won't have any cash to pay a rent
> 
> Damn, can't wait for tomorrow.



how are you going to bet money on them? even if you put like a 1000 dollars on the line you would only get like 150 back.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 7, 2009)

Better to bet on Rogers, not a lot tho...


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 7, 2009)

Techromance said:


> That doesn't answer my question..



Asking if someone is going to beat Fedor isn't even worth being termed a question.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 7, 2009)

Bj Penn is going to beat Fedor.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 7, 2009)

Havoc said:


> Bj Penn is going to beat Fedor.



BJ Penn just wants that fight so he can totally let himself go... 


again.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 7, 2009)

3 hours 10 minutes.

Is it normal that I dreamed about StrikeForce tonight?


----------



## Green Poncho (Nov 7, 2009)

Shit, can't find Strikeforce anywhere on Shaw PPV.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 7, 2009)

It's free on CBS I guess (plus tens of internet websites ).


----------



## Green Poncho (Nov 7, 2009)

Damn you Americans!


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 7, 2009)

Is it being shown live in the UK anywhere?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 7, 2009)

From what I read - no.
It will be shown tomorrow at 9pm, don't remember which channel though.


----------



## Rampage (Nov 7, 2009)

its showing on Bravo on sunday


----------



## ostrich (Nov 7, 2009)

Is it ok to post the link here or should I PM it?

EDIT: Feck it, here it is. I recommend sopcast, works for me.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 7, 2009)

Fuck this shit, obviously Poland has some stupid restrictions on number of people able to use Justin TV (or it's their new way to milk people out of money).

SopCast is showing Fedor vs Arlovski fight. Man I'm pissed


----------



## ostrich (Nov 7, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> Fuck this shit, obviously Poland has some stupid restrictions on number of people able to use Justin TV (or it's their new way to milk people out of money).
> 
> SopCast is showing Fedor vs Arlovski fight. Man I'm pissed



Download ultrasurf and you can watch it on justin.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 7, 2009)

ostrich said:


> Download ultrasurf and you can watch it on justin.



Works so far, thanks man!


----------



## ostrich (Nov 7, 2009)

Hey, can you give me the link you're watching it on? I have three links working and none are showing strikeforce


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 7, 2009)

ostrich said:


> Hey, can you give me the link you're watching it on? I have three links working and none are showing strikeforce



I think it starts in 5min. I'll also provide rep, when my Yammy-power is back 

This one should be good -


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Nov 7, 2009)

All I see is some Affliction!
Link anyone?

Edit: Oh thanks, Kalashnikov. :3


----------



## ostrich (Nov 7, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> I think it starts in 5min. I'll also provide rep, when my Yammy-power is back
> 
> This one should be good -



Thanks, here's one more just in case something happens to that one


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 7, 2009)

Werdum vs Big Foot is about to start!

Edit: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Sweet so far, Silva is dangerous.

I'm gay for Mousasi.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 7, 2009)

Shields, still wearing his Ricardo Arona costume a week after Halloween...


----------



## Hellion (Nov 7, 2009)

I so wanted miller to win.  Shields did what he had to do, but I hate those type of decision wins


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 7, 2009)

It looked like he was bereft of energy after the mid-way point of the second round. Strikes with no force at all, basic single-legs with no drive, and the holding-him-against-the-fence lay-and-pray...


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 7, 2009)

Hellion said:


> I so wanted miller to win.  Shields did what he had to do, but I hate those type of decision wins



True. It's like GSP winning with Alves, he did his job really well, but I just don't like this kind of fighters that win fights by stick point after point to their gameplan, not trying to do anything else.

People liked Mayhem, so he'll be back, hopefully work on his takedown defence more  That being said, I'm still impressed with his ground work, being able to defend from a guy like Shields is something.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 7, 2009)

Jake Shields + Mayehem miller = Snorefest (literally me and my brother fell asleep).


----------



## Jekidoruy (Nov 7, 2009)

war rogers. i hope he wins cause fedor is so overated


----------



## Hellion (Nov 7, 2009)

That entrance was WWE level though 


Holy Crap what a first round


----------



## Jekidoruy (Nov 7, 2009)

Omg  fedor bleeds!!!!! Lets go rogers


----------



## Mori` (Nov 7, 2009)

Rogers is no joke, doing a lot better on the ground than he was expected to. So fucking strong too


----------



## Mori` (Nov 7, 2009)

lol, what a huge punch.

Fedor <3


----------



## Hellion (Nov 7, 2009)

WOW.  just WOW


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 7, 2009)

Fedor! I heard that punch!!!


----------



## Jekidoruy (Nov 7, 2009)

wtf happned damn that was a serious 1 hitter quitter. i dont believe what i just saw. man that sucks o well who is up nxt for king fedor


----------



## ostrich (Nov 7, 2009)

FEDOR!!!!!


----------



## Havoc (Nov 7, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> Jake Shields + Mayehem miller = Snorefest (literally me and my brother fell asleep).



Yea, seriously, fuck Shields.

At least Mayhem almost finished the fight instead of hugging him.


----------



## Jekidoruy (Nov 7, 2009)

it was a good card. i am so glad big foot lost. i am trying to figure out who has a bigger chin him or jay leno. i so wanted jason to win he need like 20 more sec and sheilds would have been sleeping.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 7, 2009)

So Rogers is upset with himself for not throwing his hands... maybe he should have done that instead of holding the cage to hold Fedor against the cage.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 7, 2009)

Havoc said:


> Yea, seriously, fuck Shields.
> 
> At least Mayhem almost finished the fight instead of hugging him.



Both of them lost respect. Jake Shields one of the best Jiu Jitsu practitioners?  I'd be surprised if he was ranked above me

Lol @ Brett Rogers: "If I didn't throw that punch I wouldn't have gotten knocked out. I wanna rematch!"

Fedor in a rematch would smash his face in.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 7, 2009)

Rogers is pissed as fucking fuck 

But props to him, he really gave Fedor a fight, although I think clinch against a cage was quite an upset for Emelianenko.

Now waiting for dumb comments from Dana and his nutthugers and I'm done for tonight.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 7, 2009)

Jove said:


> So Rogers is upset with himself for not throwing his hands... maybe he should have done that instead of holding the cage to hold Fedor against the cage.



I don't know if you missed the first round, but he did a lot more than hold Fedor against the cage.

For someone so fairly new to MMA, I'd say he did pretty good against arguably the best fighter in the world.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 7, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> Rogers is pissed as fucking fuck
> 
> But props to him, he really gave Fedor a fight, although I think clinch against a cage was quite an upset for Emelianenko.
> 
> Now waiting for dumb comments from Dana and his nutthugers and I'm done for tonight.



Speaking of dumb comments, I need to go on Sherdog!


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Nov 7, 2009)

I think Rogers actually had round 1. 

Fedor has a hell of a chin for taking those shots from the bottom.
I think that the stoppage might have been a tad early...Just a tad.

I just hope there were still people watching after Shields/Mayhem. The casual can't stand that stuff.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 7, 2009)

??PR?ŞŞ?? said:


> I think Rogers actually had round 1.
> 
> Fedor has a hell of a chin for taking those shots from the bottom.
> I think that the stoppage might have been a tad late...Just a tad.
> ...



Yea, I gave Rogers round 1.

Do you mean early?


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Nov 7, 2009)

Havoc said:


> Yea, I gave Rogers round 1.
> 
> Do you mean early?



Yeah, thanks.
Rogers didn't look completely out, he was covering up. I would have let it go for a few more seconds at least.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 7, 2009)

Stoppage wasn't early, Rogers didn't complain about decision, he complained about his performance. He was like Soku the moment JM stepped in.

I don't know, the 1st round could be judged either way, I'll need to rewatch it to decide. Fedor was bleeding, but except for this first jab and some GnP Rogers didn't do much. I mean, he did a looking at who was he fighting with, but didn't put Fedor in a lot of danger except for those parts.

But yes, Fedor needs to get used to fighting in cage, I could definitely see him being surprised by this clinch and it also came in the way when he was attempting an armbar.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 7, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> Stoppage wasn't early, Rogers didn't complain about decision, he complained about his performance. He was like Soku the moment JM stepped in.
> 
> I don't know, the 1st round could be judged either way, I'll need to rewatch it to decide. Fedor was bleeding, but except for this first jab and some GnP Rogers didn't do much. I mean, he did a looking at who was he fighting with, but didn't put Fedor in a lot of danger except for those parts.
> 
> But yes, Fedor needs to get used to fighting in cage, I could definitely see him being surprised by this clinch and it also came in the way when he was attempting an armbar.


What did Fedor do, a kimura attempt?

That's all I remember.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 7, 2009)

The first round could go either way. But for importantly, I wanna know what was the plan they hand. When I saw Rogers hold him up against the cage I was thought he was gonna try to get Fedor tired (which wasn't working because Rogers look more tired than Fedor). In my opinion, Rogers will never be able to beat Fedor until he gets a better conditioning program. Rogers would've died out in the 3rd round.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 7, 2009)

Havoc said:


> I don't know if you missed the first round, but he did a lot more than hold Fedor against the cage.
> 
> For someone so fairly new to MMA, I'd say he did pretty good against arguably the best fighter in the world.



No, I watched the whole fight. He held him against the cage for a sizable portion of the first round. If he's going to complain about not letting his hands go, maybe he should look to that part. Unless that was part of his strategy (lean on him in clinch against fence, throw knees to legs to take away shoot later in fight), in which case he should not complain at all.

He did well, but Fedor was never in that much trouble. Not like he has been against, say, Fujita. But a rematch might be fun.


----------



## Mori` (Nov 7, 2009)

I was leaning to Fedor for the first really; he had Rogers rocked at one point, took him down (twice?), offered some GnP of his own and worked for several subs (Kimura/arm triangle/armbar). Rogers - bar the jab that cut Fedor - had that very solid flurry of about 5 punches when he was on top in Fedors guard and the clinch work against the cage


----------



## Havoc (Nov 7, 2009)

Jove said:


> No, I watched the whole fight. He held him against the cage for a sizable portion of the first round. If he's going to complain about not letting his hands go, maybe he should look to that part. Unless that was part of his strategy (lean on him in clinch against fence, throw knees to legs to take away shoot later in fight), in which case he should not complain at all.
> 
> He did well, but Fedor was never in that much trouble. Not like he has been against, say, Fujita. But a rematch might be fun.



Well, no one was in trouble in the first round.

Rogers, however, did more damage.



Moridin said:


> I was leaning to Fedor for the first really; he had Rogers rocked at one point, took him down, offered some GnP of his own and worked for several subs. Rogers bar the jab that cut Fedor had that flurry of about 5 punches when he was on top and the clinch work against the cage



I caught one kimura attempt, then a 69 attempt.

Granted, I've been drinking, but what else did he attempt?


----------



## Mori` (Nov 7, 2009)

Don't reply so fast =p 

I've got into the awful habit of posting and then editing as I go xD

but yeah, kimura early, arm triangle later, and an armbar at some point (after the rogers gnp?)


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 7, 2009)

Damnit my DVR didn't record the Fedor fight because I didn't have enough memory to record! Fuck!


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 7, 2009)

An armbar.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 7, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> Damnit my DVR didn't record the Fedor fight because I didn't have enough memory to record! Fuck!



Lol, no worries, there's a possibility someone on the interent has recorded it


----------



## Havoc (Nov 7, 2009)

Moridin said:


> Don't reply so fast =p
> 
> I've got into the awful habit of posting and then editing as I go xD
> 
> but yeah, kimura early, arm triangle later, and an armbar at some point (after the rogers gnp?)



Oh that's right, I only remembered the one that was close to being pulled off.


----------



## Fancy (Nov 7, 2009)

Fedor is so gentle and humble. I really like him. Class act. And all of this out of his turf. 

Roger's on the other hand..


----------



## Havoc (Nov 7, 2009)

I wish Fedor would speak some English.


----------



## Jekidoruy (Nov 7, 2009)

miller had the best into of the night it was the best into i have seen in a while since bj penn vs matt hughs or was it gsp. all i rember is that he came out to some kool hawaii music then it switched to crazy by gnarls barkley. the whole music and intro was off the chain


----------



## Havoc (Nov 7, 2009)

Miller has had better.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 7, 2009)

Havoc said:


> I wish Fedor would speak some English.



I don't think he ever will. He's still thanking his orthodox Russian fans, do you really think he cares about learning a language he'd use from time to time when he's at work?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 7, 2009)

Havoc said:


> Miller has had better.


----------



## Fancy (Nov 8, 2009)

I randomly got banned and revived?

Thanks Ion.

Edit:

K, I seriously hate you now. I can't make a thread, it was going to be a good one.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 8, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> Both of them lost respect. Jake Shields one of the best Jiu Jitsu practitioners?  I'd be surprised if he was ranked above me
> 
> Lol @ Brett Rogers: "If I didn't throw that punch I wouldn't have gotten knocked out. I wanna rematch!"
> 
> Fedor in a rematch would smash his face in.



I seriously question if you train in jiu jitsu if ya thought that fight was boring. That was one of the most entertaining grappling bouts I've seen. Most of the rounds consisted of a very dynamic work rate. 

 Also, Jake Shields is one of the best grapplers in MMA. You must be ill informed if you think he sucks at JJ bcuz he couldn't submit Miller. Miller couldn't even be stopped by Jacre. If you don't know who Jacre is, wikipedia .


----------



## Havoc (Nov 8, 2009)

Jake "Snuggie" Shields

Sorry, it's already been sherdog approved.


----------



## Fancy (Nov 8, 2009)

Havoc said:


> Jake "Snuggie" Shields
> 
> Sorry, it's already been sherdog approved.



LOLLLLL.>>>>


----------



## Arishem (Nov 8, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dhuku-jrJA[/YOUTUBE]
Fedor's English isn't bad, not bad at all.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 8, 2009)

Neither is Anderson's, they still rarely ever speak it.


----------



## MueTai (Nov 8, 2009)

Fedor vs. Rogers was sick.  I'll give Rogers props for making Fedor bleed like that, and for a moment there I thought he was gonna TKO Fedor when he got in his guard.  But you gotta love Fedor, man.  Dude always goes all out and he has dynamite in those hands.  Never a dull moment with that guy.


----------



## Gooba (Nov 8, 2009)

> I guess Fedor was exposed again with a KO victory over an undefeated opponent.
> 
> Arlovski exposed him when he won part of a round before being punched out of the air like a clay pigeon.
> 
> ...


I love the last line.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 8, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> I seriously question if you train in jiu jitsu if ya thought that fight was boring. That was one of the most entertaining grappling bouts I've seen. Most of the rounds consisted of a very dynamic work rate.
> 
> Also, Jake Shields is one of the best grapplers in MMA. You must be ill informed if you think he sucks at JJ bcuz he couldn't submit Miller. Miller couldn't even be stopped by Jacre. If you don't know who Jacre is, wikipedia .



So true. But it doesn't change a fact, that for an average shmoe it was a borefest and even me, watching it at 4.30AM wanted to see something more submission attempts other than RNC.
I still give a credit to Shields for great JJ and Mayhem for great defense. They should get a rematch.



Gooba said:


> I love the last line.



Sherdog I guess? Brilliant 

Now get me some anti-Fedor comments, can't wait for them


----------



## Fancy (Nov 8, 2009)

Fedor is so much of a legend that when he knocks out a 6'4, 263 pounds gorilla, people still doubt him.


----------



## Rampage (Nov 8, 2009)

Techromance said:


> Fedor is so much of a legend that when he knocks out a 6'4, 263 pounds gorilla, people still doubt him.



there all haters

fedor was fucking awesome


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 8, 2009)

gorilla


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 8, 2009)

Well, Fedor is lovable and indestructible and indefatigable...


but Sakuraba's still the Greatest of All Time.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 8, 2009)

Jove said:


> Well, Fedor is lovable and indestructible and indefatigable...
> 
> 
> but Sakuraba's still the Greatest of All Time.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 8, 2009)

Rogers is no can, Fedor is still the shit, and Sherdog is still full of the whiniest motherfucking MMA fans in existence.

  I guess they never competed in anything ever.





Techromance said:


> I randomly got banned and revived?
> 
> Thanks Ion.
> 
> ...


You must be mistaken.

You don't make good threads.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 8, 2009)

Hellion said:


> I so wanted miller to win.  Shields did what he had to do, but I hate those type of decision wins



He was pretty unlucky aswell. Another 5 or 10 seconds in round 3 and he would have won.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 8, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


>


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 8, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> I seriously question if you train in jiu jitsu if ya thought that fight was boring. That was one of the most entertaining grappling bouts I've seen. Most of the rounds consisted of a very dynamic work rate.
> 
> Also, Jake Shields is one of the best grapplers in MMA. You must be ill informed if you think he sucks at JJ bcuz he couldn't submit Miller. Miller couldn't even be stopped by Jacre. If you don't know who Jacre is, wikipedia .


He was held in this position for 15 seconds


He was put into this position twice.

*Spoiler*: __ 








Interesting but not entertaining, not even impressive. Oh and lets not forget that Jake would've been submitted if there was more time on the clock.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 8, 2009)

My anger over many Sherdoggers' righteous anger over Rogers' perceived "disrespect" will likely get my oldest Sherdog account banned.

I'll miss it.


----------



## Gooba (Nov 8, 2009)

That was a decent punch and all, but there isn't enough followthrough.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Nov 8, 2009)

I love Fedor. I was so glad he won and that was an exciting fight. 
I'm not interested in a rematch.
I wasn't happy that Miller lost though. =[


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 8, 2009)

Rogers looked like he just had his brains knocked out. He was clutching at the side of his head and I doubt he would've recovered.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 8, 2009)

Ion said:


> Rogers is no can, Fedor is still the shit, and Sherdog is still full of the whiniest motherfucking MMA fans in existence.
> 
> I guess they never competed in anything ever.You must be mistaken.
> 
> You don't make good threads.



I've browsed Sherdog for good half an hour for the first time in my life and I've got to say that except for exaggeration I didn't meet a lot of stupid comments. Weird 

And I must agree with people saying Rogers post-fight interview wasn't his best performance. I understand that he was pretty close (debatable, but he did much better than half of people that faced Fedor, everyone should agree on that) to becoming biggest MMA surprise in history. It was also his first loss, also by TKO. But ffs, don't try to act like you lost because you slipped on a mat and don't threaten a guy who just almost riped your head off. Instead of going all the time "he wants a rematch? I'll give him a rematch! I'll win, believe me, believe me, blah blah blah" he should at least say that it was a good hard fight.
He didn't called Fedor a bitch or any other name, it was nothing serious really, but leaves this feeling of big, stupid guy, who can't accept defeat.



Gooba said:


> That was a decent punch and all, but there isn't enough followthrough.



If you look closely Fedor landed 2 good hits, any more and Rogers would go to sleep or get his face busted. Well, maybe that would make him think twice before giving this speech.


----------



## Mori` (Nov 8, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> He was pretty unlucky aswell. Another 5 or 10 seconds in round 3 and he would have won.



yah, miller had that choke locked in tight and it didn't look like shields was going anywhere.



Gooba said:


> That was a decent punch and all, but there isn't enough followthrough.



my favourite thing was the sound of it, like a thunderclap to the face


----------



## Fancy (Nov 9, 2009)

> And I must agree with people saying Rogers post-fight interview wasn't his best performance. I understand that he was pretty close (debatable, but he did much better than half of people that faced Fedor, everyone should agree on that) to becoming biggest MMA surprise in history. It was also his first loss, also by TKO. But ffs, don't try to act like you lost because you slipped on a mat and don't threaten a guy who just almost riped your head off. Instead of going all the time "he wants a rematch? I'll give him a rematch! I'll win, believe me, believe me, blah blah blah" he should at least say that it was a good hard fight.
> He didn't called Fedor a bitch or any other name, it was nothing serious really, but leaves this feeling of big, stupid guy, who can't accept defeat



I agreeeeee.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 9, 2009)

rawrawraw said:


> Rogers looked like he just had his brains knocked out. He was clutching at the side of his head and I doubt he would've recovered.



It's called being foggy and trying to block impending punches.


----------



## Teach (Nov 9, 2009)

lol at people who say Rogers won the first and second round till Fedor knocked him out.

Fedor clearly won both rounds.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 9, 2009)

Rogers impressed me a little fighting the best MMA practitioner of all time and not dying immediately.


----------



## Fancy (Nov 9, 2009)

Rogers has the most childish excuses after listening to the post-fight interview.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 9, 2009)

The fact that he didn't charge Fedor swinging his wild punches left and right, is the only thing that saved him from KO/sub in the first 2 minutes. If he did what he has done against Arlovski, it would be all over before first round finished.

Rogers, I am disappoint.


----------



## Fancy (Nov 9, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> The fact that he didn't charge Fedor swinging his wild punches left and right, is the only thing that saved him from KO/sub in the first 2 minutes. If he did what he has done against Arlovski, it would be all over before first round finished.
> 
> Rogers, I am disappoint.



Yesssss you're correct.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 9, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> The fact that he didn't charge Fedor swinging his wild punches left and right, is the only thing that saved him from KO/sub in the first 2 minutes. If he did what he has done against Arlovski, it would be all over before first round finished.
> 
> Rogers, I am disappoint.



You're disappointed that he was smart enough to not charge Fedor?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 9, 2009)

Techromance said:


> I agreeeeee.





Techromance said:


> Yesssss you're correct.



You want my cawk, don't you? 



Havoc said:


> You're disappointed that he was smart enough to not charge Fedor?



I'm disappointed that he's stupid enough to think, that not-charing was his mistake and reason he lost.


----------



## Rampage (Nov 9, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> You want my cawk, don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> .



not yours mine


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 9, 2009)

Next Strikeforce card better be Titties vs Rogers.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 9, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> I'm disappointed that he's stupid enough to think, that not-charing was his mistake and reason he lost.



There's a difference between charging and being the aggressor.

If he had hit Fedor first in that exchange he would not have been knocked down.

I didn't listen to his post fight interview, did he say he should have charged?


----------



## Fancy (Nov 9, 2009)

IF IF IF. That's all I hear. Obviously he lost for some reason, I don't care what it is. Somehow Fedor had something over him and won the fight, it doesn't matter what it was.


----------



## Fancy (Nov 9, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Next Strikeforce card better be Titties vs Rogers.



No. Don't kill me.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 9, 2009)

Techromance said:


> IF IF IF. That's all I hear. Obviously he lost for some reason, I don't care what it is. Somehow Fedor had something over him and won the fight, it doesn't matter what it was.



Shut up.

Seriously.


----------



## Fancy (Nov 9, 2009)

Havoc said:


> Shut up.
> 
> Seriously.



LOL.

Seriously.


----------



## kakashi5 (Nov 9, 2009)

mousasi!!!!!!!


----------



## Havoc (Nov 9, 2009)

Sokoudjou has some good judo O_O


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 9, 2009)

Mayhem has some good submissions.

My mom was watching Mousasi vs Sokoudju and she thougt Sok was winning that fight, then after he got pounded out she was like "what happened? that guy was winning!". I put her in a kimura and told her to shut up. True story.


----------



## kakashi5 (Nov 9, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Mayhem has some good submissions.
> 
> My mom was watching Mousasi vs Sokoudju and she thougt Sok was winning that fight, then after he got pounded out she was like "what happened? that guy was winning!". I put her in a kumura and told her to shut up. True story.



hahaha mousasi laugh's at sok's pathetic boxing, he laughs from his mountain


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 9, 2009)

Havoc said:


> There's a difference between charging and being the aggressor.
> 
> If he had hit Fedor first in that exchange he would not have been knocked down.
> 
> I didn't listen to his post fight interview, did he say he should have charged?



You second sentence has absolutely nothing to do with first one and the matter we discuss here.

Rogers said he lost, because he had to much respect for Fedor, he wasn't aggressive enough, like he was in his previous fights, that he should throw more punches and be more aggressive in general.

How I understand that, is that if he fought Fedor now, he would do what he did with Arlovski charged and throw those heavy hands around more. That would be beginning of his end and everybody knows that, except for Brett.
During post fight conference he didn't apologize for his behaviour after fight and again, didn't said a single good word about Fedor. He's worse than Lesnar in my eyes.

And why did you say that "if he landed it blah blah blah" and why do you try to deny something you have no idea about (you said you didn't watch his interview) is a big mystery for me.



Havoc said:


> Sokoudjou has some good judo O_O



Maybe because he's been training it since he was child and was once US judo Champion?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 9, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Mayhem has some good submissions.
> 
> My mom was watching Mousasi vs Sokoudju and she thougt Sok was winning that fight, then after he got pounded out she was like "what happened? that guy was winning!". I put her in a kimura and told her to shut up. True story.



Well, it didn't go as easy as everyone expected but it also can have something to do with Mousasis weight loss experiment. He was going to sauna very often to see how it will affect his body, but after the fight he said it was failed experiment.

Your behaviour towards your mom... I approve


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm a good son. 

Now, I gotta go home and watch the event again.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 9, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> You second sentence has absolutely nothing to do with first one and the matter we discuss here.
> 
> Rogers said he lost, because he had to much respect for Fedor, he wasn't aggressive enough, like he was in his previous fights, that he should throw more punches and be more aggressive in general.
> 
> ...


Actually, yes, it has everything to do with what we're talking about.  He was backing off of Fedor and hesitated, which is why he was tagged first. 

Yea, like I said, there's a difference between charging (what you said), and being the aggressor (what Rogers said).  You can be the aggressor and not be swinging around wildly.  He started out feigning against Arlovski, when AA threw a kick, Rogers saw his opening and went after him. Then he caught him with a punch, realized AA was going to be susceptible to more punches and finished him off. 

Fedor was the aggressor in the fight, would you say he was charging, Shogun was the aggressor in his fight, was he charging?  I didn't need to watch the interview to know that you were mixing the two up.

Can you re-write this in English?



> And why did you say that "if he landed it blah blah blah" and why do you try to deny something you have no idea about (you said you didn't watch his interview) is a big mystery for me.



Yea, and Shields is a black belt in Gracie JJ and almost got chocked out...


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 9, 2009)

Havoc said:


> Actually, yes, it has everything to do with what we're talking about.  He was backing off of Fedor and hesitated, which is why he was tagged first.
> 
> Yea, like I said, there's a difference between charging (what you said), and being the aggressor (what Rogers said).  You can be the aggressor and not be swinging around wildly.  He started out feigning against Arlovski, when AA threw a kick, Rogers saw his opening and went after him. Then he caught him with a punch, realized AA was going to be susceptible to more punches and finished him off.
> 
> ...



That's why I said it's dumb to comment on something you don't have full knowledge about. Watch the damn interview.

Rogers' aggression = charging. What he said was that he shouldn't give Fedor that much respect and should behave more like in his previous fights. What I saw in his two previous fights was a charge, a wild barrage of punches. In Arlovsik's case it was 6th punch that caught him, all 5 of them missed being thrown hard and wildly.

Anyway, I'm not gonna explain myself why I said "charge" instead of "aggression", "offense" or whatever shit you want to call it. All that matters is that Rogers said he lost, because he didn't fight like in his previous fights. What I say is that if he fought with Fedor the way he fought with Fedor, he'd lose in the first round. Instead of being happy for performing so well against best guy on the planet, he's trying to find excuses for his loss.



> He was backing off of Fedor and hesitated, which is why he was tagged first.



*If* he did the same thing in the first 20 seconds, he would get TKO'd in 25 seconds of the first round. Seriously, what the fuck is point in saying things like that? 

And Mir, a JJ black belt, got pinned to the ground like a novice and couldn't do a shit. Your point?

If you can't understand what I'm writing write a complain to my English teacher, I'm not gonna improve it at this moment.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 9, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> That's why I said it's dumb to comment on something you don't have full knowledge about. Watch the damn interview.
> 
> Rogers' aggression = charging. What he said was that he shouldn't give Fedor that much respect and should behave more like in his previous fights. What I saw in his two previous fights was a charge, a wild barrage of punches. In Arlovsik's case it was 6th punch that caught him, all 5 of them missed being thrown hard and wildly.
> 
> ...


Well, I just lost my post, and I'm not writing at all out again.

Suffice to say, you don't know the difference being charging and being the aggressor, and you're extrapolating your misinterpretation of what it means onto Roger's comments.

The second punch Rogers threw hit AA, you can even hear it.  You need to watch the fight again.

You don't need to explain yourself, I honestly don't care what you're explanation is for confusing being aggressive and charging as the same thing.

Being aggressive may, or may not have resulted in a better fight, maybe Rogers could have won.  Personally, I think he'd still lose, but I'm not omniscient.   

You've seemed to miss the point about me bringing up Shields, and even further strengthened what I was saying by bringing up Mir.  Shields BJJ credentials outside of MMA doesn't guarantee a great showing on the ground, much the same way Sokoudjou don't, however, Sokoudjou showed great judo in that fight.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 9, 2009)

Anyone else having a hard time following this debate ? I'm really not sure both the points you two are trying to make.

On another note. Here are some up and coming fights and shit 

Andre Arvloski wants to fight at SF:Evolution or a Japanese NYE show

SF Evolution so far has Cung Le vs Scott Smith & Matt Lindland vs Jacre

Nate the Great is fighting Chael Sonnen at UFC 110 (or 109, I forgot)

Dan Hendo is most likely going to Strikeforce


----------



## Fancy (Nov 9, 2009)

Who was fighting Jake? He was funnny.


----------



## Gooba (Nov 9, 2009)

Mayhem Miller.  He has sweet openings.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dNs4aKbG30[/YOUTUBE]
Here is one of my fav MMA gifs.  Look at those knees!  Look at that chin!


----------



## Havoc (Nov 9, 2009)

Rampage's chin is godly.


----------



## Gooba (Nov 9, 2009)

Those are the best knees in the sport, and most of them went flush on the chin.  I think he is even better than Mark Hunt prime.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 9, 2009)

Havoc said:


> Well, I just lost my post, and I'm not writing at all out again.
> 
> Suffice to say, you don't know the difference being charging and being the aggressor, and you're extrapolating your misinterpretation of what it means onto Roger's comments.
> 
> ...



Ok, you need to read again what I said before, because you either didn't understand it, pretend to not understand it or are just stupid.

I don't care if Rogers said he should be more "aggressive" or "charge". The point is, that he said, should he behave more like he did in his previous fights he would win.

It's obvious to everyone with half a brain, that in his previous fights he's charging a lot (in comparison to Fedor's fight). You can call it being more aggressive, I couldn't care less for the name for it, important part is: *if he fought Fedor the way he fought Arlovski, he would lose much faster, so his excuse is plain fucking stupid*.

So happens to be I've got Rogers vs Arlovski fight on HD, just watched it again - he got him with the 5th punch, 2nd barely touched Andrei's hand, so I don't know which fight are you talking about.

And I have no idea why do you bring Soku here. Did I say that Soku's judo should gave him a victory? I just responded to your obvious amusement about his good judo, which clearly showed that you had no idea about his MA background.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 9, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> Ok, you need to read again what I said before, because you either didn't understand it, pretend to not understand it or are just stupid.
> 
> I don't care if Rogers said he should be more "aggressive" or "charge". The point is, that he said, should he behave more like he did in his previous fights he would win.
> 
> ...


If I was stupid we'd be speaking the same language, so that can't be it. 

Anyway,Rogers's aggression doesn't equal charging, what you think aggression is equals charging.  If Rogers simply charged at AA he probably would have got his chin tagged, instead he saw an opening and was able to exploit it because of his aggressive fighting.

Watched it again, was the 4th punch that connected.

Your slightly veiled ad hominem aside, neither you nor I know how the fight would have played out had he been more aggressive.  There's a chance he could have struck Fedor first in the second round and not been tko'd, and there's a chance he would have been ko'd the first round.  We wont know until if/when they ever have a rematch and he goes with this gameplan.  There were two people fighting in the cage, and you weren't one of them.  Rogers may be wrong, but I'd take his opinion over yours.  

I don't even know where you are even coming up with some of this stuff, did _I_ say you said he should have won because of his Judo?  Honestly, slow down, read what is being said, and comprehend it.  Don't be daft, just because I brought up his judo doesn't mean I don't know about his background, ignoring the fact that that is what he's known for, and I've been watching UFC/Pride for years, they even talk about his Judo before his fight. 

What I am impressed with is his ability to throw Mousasi around and reverse his takedown midway to end up on top.  Honestly, anytime someone remarks about Maia's bjj do you think they don't know about his credentials?


----------



## Havoc (Nov 9, 2009)

How do you think the general public view MMA?

My local news just called Chuck Liddell a professional wrestler...


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 10, 2009)

Havoc said:


> Sokoudjou has some good judo O_O



If that's not a post expressing a surprise about his judo skills, I don't know what is. It's obvious a US champion will have an upper hand in a clinch with a guy who's original background is kickboxing. Maybe you should improve your written English too?

Again, semantics. You try to turn the tables by pointing out that I used one word instead of the other (and yes, I agree they don't mean the same), but it wasn't a point. However I can see now you understood that you wrongly interpreted what I said, so I'll let it go.

And don't give me "we don't know how it would go, it's MMA everything can happen" bullshit talk, because we all know it. But that's why we are all here, discussing who would beat who, when, why and how fast. You use our knowledge about fighters, their skills, who they faced etc. to be able to judge how would they perform against each other. And using this knowledge, after seeing all Fedor fights and last 2 (now 3 actually) Rogers fights, I'm saying (and can guarantee you 4/5 people knowing anything about MMA would agree with me) Rogers previous gameplan wouldn't work on Fedor. The way he fought was his best chance and it worked, he did great.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> If that's not a post expressing a surprise about his judo skills, I don't know what is.



I agree, you don't.

And no, I took what you said at face value, you simply said it wrong.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 10, 2009)

Havoc said:


> I agree, you don't.
> 
> And no, I took what you said at face value, you simply said it wrong.



No, you got it wrong, because you started to discuss the topic not knowing basic facts being discussed (ie. Rogers' both interviews) in a first place.



Changing topic: *DMX pulled out of his Dec MMA fight, because promotor didn't agree to fix a fight* (something like WWE). *Coolio is jumping on his place.*

Wtf?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 10, 2009)

Coolio is jumping in? 

This can't be real. Who's he fighting? Ice T?


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2009)

Queen Latifah


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 10, 2009)

The Queen has a serious weight advantage here. If she can get Coolio down and nullify his range and striking she can maintain top position and grind out a decision.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 10, 2009)

Some fighter called Eric Martinez. Don't ask me, I have no idea who he is.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 10, 2009)

Probably the canniest can they could find with a can-attracting can magnet.

Still gonna beat Coolio's ass.


----------



## Raikiri (Nov 10, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The Queen has a serious weight advantage here. If she can get Coolio down and nullify his range and striking she can maintain top position and grind out a decision.


queen latifah will use her belly to do to coolio what roy nelson did to kimbo.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 10, 2009)

If Roy's belly is the moon, what is Queen Latifiah's? The SUN? Well, a fully-eclipsed sun I mean.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2009)

I think Roy has her beaten.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 10, 2009)

You forget she is much more top-heavy than Nelson (though he has a decent rack). This should compensate for and overpower his belly when combined with her ample gut.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 10, 2009)

I say Queen by submission via titchoke.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 11, 2009)

UFC 105 free on Spike, baby. 

Anyone have any predictions?

*Couture vs Vera: *
I think Couture takes this via decision. He'll clinch Vera up against the cage with some dirty boxing like he usually does, take him down and control him. 

*Swick vs Hardy:*
I'm picking Hardy by KO on this one. Swick should probably win, but who cares! 

*Bisping vs Kang:*
Again, I'm picking the underdog in Bisping. There's just something about Kang that makes him lose against even the most underwhelming odds. He'll fall into a traingle when he shouldn't, or leave himself open to the bad-end of fight-stopping punch, or give up his arm, etc.. 

Against Bisping, I'll say it's going to be a weird decision or TKO.

*The other guys:*
We'll see.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 11, 2009)

*Couture* via G'n'P TKO or sub

*Kang* via KO

*Hardy* via TKO or sub

*All other guys* who cares?


----------



## Mori` (Nov 11, 2009)

Couture, Swick, Bisping


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 11, 2009)

I'll bet you a perm-ban Bisping beats Kang. If I win, you get banned, if I lose, you don't get banned.


----------



## Mori` (Nov 11, 2009)

oh sherdog


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 11, 2009)

Quite violent, I must say. I love it!


----------



## Havoc (Nov 11, 2009)

LOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice


----------



## jkingler (Nov 11, 2009)

Fucking excellent gif. I can see that coming in handy. 

---

Ummm...What is the date and time of UFC 105 on Spike?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 11, 2009)

This Saturday, baby. 

It'll probably be on at 8pm my time, which is 7pm your time, I believe. Or 9pm, I can't remember when they usually do this shit.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeah, 8pm UK time, 9pm rest of the Europe (well, most of it).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 11, 2009)

If they show the prelims it might start an hour earlier.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 11, 2009)

jkingler said:


> Fucking excellent gif. I can see that coming in handy.
> 
> ---
> 
> Ummm...What is the date and time of UFC 105 on Spike?



It's 8 o clock UK time. Which is like 12 o clock for you


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 11, 2009)

There will be tape delay, don't worry.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 11, 2009)

jkingler said:


> Fucking excellent gif. I can see that coming in handy.
> 
> ---
> 
> Ummm...What is the date and time of UFC 105 on Spike?



Saturday 10pm


----------



## Mori` (Nov 11, 2009)

I keep forgetting it's almost WEC time again as well, Brown/Aldo is going to be absolutely awesome =D


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 11, 2009)

I wish I could still watch the WEC. Shitty dish thing we got doesn't have that channel subscribed.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 11, 2009)

Moridin said:


> I keep forgetting it's almost WEC time again as well, Brown/Aldo is going to be absolutely awesome =D



It has a potential to be awesome. But I wouldn't be surprised if it ended in the first 30 seconds. For any of them.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 11, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wish I could still watch the WEC. Shitty dish thing we got doesn't have that channel subscribed.



There's intraweb, ya know?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 11, 2009)

That may be true, but I have a very slow and questionable Internet connection at home.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm on 1Mbps right now, do you have it worse, do you?! 

Yet, SopCast has no lags at all (checked during last StrikeForce event).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 11, 2009)

Actually I think we're about even; what's your max download speed? 145kbps?

Sopcast usually doesn't lag for me, but Youtube takes an hour to pre-fetch. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 11, 2009)

According to TestMySpeed 128kb and that's the max I saw my uTorrent downloading.

Yeah, YT takes forever, I had to disable auto-HQ


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 11, 2009)

Sounds about right. Maybe it's the auto-HQ thing that's doing me in, too, I never knew there even was such a thing. 

I can't live under these conditions, I need to convince the folks I'm living with to get cable.


----------



## Fancy (Nov 11, 2009)

Fedor's wife is pretty. I like her.

On a serious note. I'm going to take a picture of Fedor and show it Santa, so that he could send me what I want for Christmas in advance. 

I'm doomed if he asks if I was a behaving this year.


----------



## Gooba (Nov 12, 2009)

So uh, what the fuck happened to judging in over the last few months?  This is the third completely bullshit decision.  Normally there is some time in between but Wes, Shogun, and now XXXXXX all got fucked back to back to back.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 12, 2009)

seems just as bad as its always been. Tonight's decision wasn't nearly as bad as the other two examples.

Has there even been a TUF fight that went to the 3rd round this season? Talk about lack of draws.


----------



## Mori` (Nov 12, 2009)

Dream + K1 + Sengoku for Dynamite 09 NYE supershow in the works?

jawsome


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 12, 2009)

Should've went to a third, but I don't think the outcome would've changed. Not saying the judges were right in their decision, but we all know who still had something in their gas tank.

Judges must consist of Cecil Peoples, Cecil People's mother, and Cecil People's father.


----------



## Rampage (Nov 12, 2009)

Definetly should have gone to round 3


----------



## Fancy (Nov 12, 2009)

Gooba said:


> So uh, what the fuck happened to judging in over the last few months?  This is the third completely bullshit decision.  Normally there is some time in between but Wes, Shogun, and now XXXXXX all got fucked back to back to back.



Just like Rashad said. "Somebody's gonna get screwed today".

I generally don't like the HW division anyways. The fighters seem really big, dumb, and boring.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 12, 2009)

And your mom couldn't make it.


----------



## Fancy (Nov 12, 2009)

Who is Fedor fighting next?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 12, 2009)

Probably Werdum since Overeem is still ducking Strikeforce.


----------



## Fancy (Nov 12, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Probably Werdum since Overeem is still ducking Strikeforce.



Cool. I'll be looking forward to that. Is it on PPV?


----------



## kakashi5 (Nov 12, 2009)

Techromance said:


> Who is Fedor fighting next?



no one for 3-4 months at least as he fucked his hand in the rogers fight


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 12, 2009)

Techromance said:


> Cool. I'll be looking forward to that. Is it on PPV?


 Probably not. Has Strikeforce been on PPV before? I don't know. 


kakashi5 said:


> no one for 3-4 months at least as he fucked his hand in the rogers fight


 That's lame. He seems to do that every fight. Maybe next year he can fight Butterbean or something.


----------



## Fancy (Nov 12, 2009)

kakashi5 said:


> no one for 3-4 months at least as he fucked his hand in the rogers fight



His left hand. I heard.

WHAT ABOUT HIS NOSE THOUGH? It was bleeding. 



> Probably not. Has Strikeforce been on PPV before? I don't know.



When he fought AA, it was. I think.


----------



## kakashi5 (Nov 12, 2009)

possibly broken nose, his camp said it wasn't though.

if i hit as hard as fedor does i'd be reaking my hands every fight too lol


----------



## Fancy (Nov 12, 2009)

kakashi5 said:


> possibly broken nose, his camp said it wasn't though.
> 
> if i hit as hard as fedor does i'd be reaking my hands every fight too lol



Yea. I guess so.


----------



## Gooba (Nov 12, 2009)

Fedor v AA was Affliction, not Strikeforce.

Probably Werdum in the spring if I had to guess, but who knows?


----------



## Fancy (Nov 12, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Fedor v AA was Affliction, not Strikeforce.
> 
> Probably Werdum in the spring if I had to guess, but who knows?



I get confused between the three organizations. Which I think are all Japanese? Strikeforce, Affliction, and Pride. They should just get a joint-venture going on and try to take down the UFC which has an overall global market share of 90 percent.


----------



## kakashi5 (Nov 12, 2009)

strikeforce and affliction = american but affliction is no more, it now sponsors the ufc and in return it had to stop promoting it's own shows

pride = japanese but was bought by the ufc and is no more


----------



## Fancy (Nov 12, 2009)

kakashi5 said:


> strikeforce and affliction = american but affliction is no more, it now sponsors the ufc and in return it had to stop promoting it's own shows
> 
> pride = japanese but was bought by the ufc and is no more



So what if the UFC buys out Strikeforce? Will it include the fighters too?


----------



## kakashi5 (Nov 12, 2009)

in the pride buyout the ufc bought the rights to all video footage from pride and all the fighters contracts. however, not all the fighters whose contracts were bought out ended up in the ufc, cause some fighters a lot of problems getting out of their ufc cntracts so they could actually fight


----------



## Fancy (Nov 12, 2009)

kakashi5 said:


> in the pride buyout the ufc bought the rights to all video footage from pride and all the fighters contracts. however, not all the fighters whose contracts were bought out ended up in the ufc, cause some fighters a lot of problems getting out of their ufc cntracts so they could actually fight



Why won't they just fight in the UFC? It's double the exposure. 
Maybe it's just the level of competition..


----------



## kakashi5 (Nov 12, 2009)

Techromance said:


> Why won't they just fight in the UFC? It's double the exposure.
> Maybe it's just the level of competition..



lol!

it's because the ufc only has a finite amount of space for fighters. they might own the rights to you fighting, but that doesn;'t mean they want you to fight on their show. so a lot of guys were left in limbo with the ufc owning them but not putting them on their shows


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 12, 2009)

I think it has more to do with contractual issues than space on the UFC roster. 

Besides, not all of the fighters are up to snuff and don't deserve to fight in the UFC. There should be smaller orgs to handle the fighters that can't quite hang with the big boys.


----------



## kakashi5 (Nov 12, 2009)

you're crazy if you think the ufc can assimilate a roster like pride had an accomodate everyone. they would cherry pick the fighters they want to showcase, as i said


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 12, 2009)

Like I said, it has *more to do*, not solely to do with the contracts.

They would obviously still need to, and probably want to, cut a lot of the lesser fighters. Some of the divisions need better fighters anyway (MW and HW) so it would be a non-issue. 

The UFC could very easily liquidate the lesser skilled fighters in both Pride and their own divisions and take an organization like Pride and just keep the strong ones.


----------



## kakashi5 (Nov 12, 2009)

it has NOTHING to do with contract issues, when ufc bought pride they bought the contracts, so pride fighters became ufc fighters.

the issue was the ufc then not wanting to use fighters but who were still contracted to the ufc and thus unable to fight elsewhere.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 12, 2009)

Some fighters didn't even have contracts and refused to sign because of the UFC's contract. 

As for what I was saying, the reason the Strikeforce people don't randomly fight with the UFC is because of contracts.


----------



## chrisp (Nov 12, 2009)

lol at Rampage putting chickens in Rashads car!!:rofl

And Roy Nelson is so overrated...fuck he has no fighting talent


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 12, 2009)

The chicken escapade was decent, but I'm interested in seeing what the next step up will be. Maybe pigs in their hotel rooms?


----------



## chrisp (Nov 12, 2009)

Don't think so, Rampage said that Rashad got an even better car!

hmm...I'm really excited to see Big Baby again


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 12, 2009)

He also said he had something in the works for the next prank. The ultimate prank, or TUP, if you will.


----------



## chrisp (Nov 12, 2009)

I just wish that Rampage didn't cancel his fight with Rashad, that would be the fight of the year


----------



## Gooba (Nov 12, 2009)

Nah, first round KOs rarely make fight of the year.


----------



## chrisp (Nov 12, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Nah, first round KOs rarely make fight of the year.



So you think that Rampage would win?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 12, 2009)

I'd give Rashad at least a 2nd round KO (not that he'd KO Rampage, but he'd last to round 2 ). Rampage has good days and bad days.


----------



## Fancy (Nov 12, 2009)

Zarigani said:


> lol at Rampage putting chickens in Rashads car!!:rofl
> 
> And Roy Nelson is so overrated...fuck he has no fighting talent



WHAT?!

When was this.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 12, 2009)

I know this thread is Quinton Country, but Rashad would have beat Jackson. Any fighter that Jardine fights, falls to Rashad. It is the ultimate Greg Jackson strategy.


----------



## MueTai (Nov 12, 2009)

For those of you who grapple: do you wear a cup?  I usually don't but most of the guys at my gym do.  I tried my old high school cup on a couple minutes ago and apparently I've outgrown it because it was extremely uncomfortable.  Dunno if I really wanna buy a new one.


----------



## kakashi5 (Nov 12, 2009)

yes, i wear a muay thai steel cup in a jockstrap with speedo material shorts over the top. it's illegal in bjj comps though so if i have one coming up i stop wearing it a bit beforehand to get used to not having it again


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 12, 2009)

Yes, I wear a cup. There are a lot of situations where a lot of weight is on my nuts, so it was defintly a wise investment.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> I know this thread is Quinton Country, but Rashad would have beat Jackson. Any fighter that Jardine fights, falls to Rashad. It is the ultimate Greg Jackson strategy.



Nah, he'd still lose.

Although it's funny that they send Jardine out to test the waters.


----------



## Fancy (Nov 12, 2009)

Okay, I got it. Fedor is a spetsnaz.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 13, 2009)

So Jardine is their fight scout, eh? Gathering intel win or lose for Rashad Evans? Makes sense, I suppose. Too bad Jardine didn't fight Machida first.


----------



## Rampage (Nov 13, 2009)

A big prank 

wonder what it is


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 13, 2009)

Rampage is going to give Rashad an upper-decker. 

Then we'll see Rashad pull a J-Roc and punch a door yelling "WHO POOPED IN MY TOILET DAWG?!?"


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 13, 2009)

MueTai said:


> For those of you who grapple: do you wear a cup?  I usually don't but most of the guys at my gym do.  I tried my old high school cup on a couple minutes ago and apparently I've outgrown it because it was extremely uncomfortable.  Dunno if I really wanna buy a new one.



I rolled couple of times with a cup on, but I prefer to train without it. Actually in some positions it bothers me more than helps. I don't really remember many situations when it would protect me from something.

What a fucking decision it was. Can't wait for a moment when Nelson fights someone with decent cardio and making him tap from the punches. Rogers would destroy all those jokes in TUF.


Lol at educating Techromance on organisations


----------



## MueTai (Nov 13, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Yes, I wear a cup. There are a lot of situations where a lot of weight is on my nuts, so it was defintly a wise investment.



lol, you use your crotch for leverage or something?



kakashi5 said:


> yes, i wear a muay thai steel cup in a jockstrap with speedo material shorts over the top. it's illegal in bjj comps though so if i have one coming up i stop wearing it a bit beforehand to get used to not having it again



Wait, your Muay Thai steel cup is illegal or all cups are illegal in comps?  I've never heard this before.



Kalashnikov said:


> I rolled couple of times with a cup on, but I prefer to train without it. Actually in some positions it bothers me more than helps. I don't really remember many situations when it would protect me from something.



This is what I'm worried about.  I was rolling with a guy the other night who kept having to stop and adjust his cup because it was really uncomfortable.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 13, 2009)

If you're rolling and you cross your legs over, your nuts get crushed in between your thighs. I think a cup would be a good idea. 

It happened to me a few times just playing around with my nephews (not in the way you're thinking).


----------



## Havoc (Nov 13, 2009)

MueTai said:


> Wait, your Muay Thai steel cup is illegal or all cups are illegal in comps?  I've never heard this before.


All are illegal in IBJJF.


----------



## Gooba (Nov 13, 2009)

> lol, you use your crotch for leverage or something?


For the classic armbar my nuts are the fulcrum.


----------



## chrisp (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm getting really interested in MMA now

Its so cool to watch...and it would be great to learn abit I think too


----------



## Havoc (Nov 13, 2009)

im getting really interested in arianny


----------



## chrisp (Nov 13, 2009)

theres not a sorry bone in Arianny


----------



## Havoc (Nov 13, 2009)

i wish my bone was in arianny


----------



## kakashi5 (Nov 13, 2009)

Havoc said:


> All are illegal in IBJJF.



correct, in most grappling tournaments it comes under the rule that says something about equipment that causes an unfair advantage, they include cups in this as they say it increases the effectiveness of armbars etc. stupid rule imo but there it is

you have to get used to changing the line of attack on an armbar. for the guy who says he doesn't see the need in it for training, a guy in my country lost a testicle after an enthusiastic knee through the middle pass in training.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 13, 2009)

MueTai said:


> This is what I'm worried about.  I was rolling with a guy the other night who kept having to stop and adjust his cup because it was really uncomfortable.



Yes, that's what happened to me as well. Sometimes a cup can get in the way actually crushing your nutsack or ball instead of protecting it. Or just presses against your thigh.



CrazyMoronX said:


> If you're rolling and you cross your legs over, your nuts get crushed in between your thighs. I think a cup would be a good idea.
> 
> It happened to me a few times just playing around with my nephews (not in the way you're thinking).



It's the other way around, read above.



kakashi5 said:


> you have to get used to changing the line of attack on an armbar. for the guy who says he doesn't see the need in it for training, a guy in my country lost a testicle after an enthusiastic knee through the middle pass in training.



I don't buy it. There are accidents everywhere, in May a guy got paralysed during MMA bout when he shot for a double-leg TD and his opponent attempted guillotine at the same time. Shit happens. If it was that dangerous, they would actually put a rule that a cup is a necessary piece of equipment during tournaments (like mouthguard during boxing, MMA etc.).

I don't think anyone in my club uses cup when rolling (I'm not 100%, I didn't check it personally lol ).


----------



## MueTai (Nov 14, 2009)

I had no idea cups were illegal, but I do agree that they give you an advantage with armbars.  I think I'm gonna pass on the cup idea now that it's been discussed.  They're too uncomfortable and if they aren't even allowed in tournaments I should get used to rolling without them anyway.



kakashi5 said:


> a guy in my country lost a testicle after an enthusiastic knee through the middle pass in training.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 14, 2009)

MueTai said:


> lol, you use your crotch for leverage or something?



No, but when practicing maneuvers and such if im in a bad position my nuts will hurt.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 14, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> No, but when practicing maneuvers and such if im in a bad position my nuts will hurt.



Then you do it wrong. I seriously don't remember any moment my nuts would hurt.
On the other hand, if you already got used to it, good for you. You won't feel awkward during MMA fight/sparing when on the ground.


----------



## kakashi5 (Nov 14, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> Yes, that's what happened to me as well. Sometimes a cup can get in the way actually crushing your nutsack or ball instead of protecting it. Or just presses against your thigh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you're welcome to your own opinion. i suggest you go search threads on the underground forum, and see how many people who have been training a long time support wearing a cup. i guarantee, you take one hard shot to the nuts just once in training and you will be converted. in training last week i had a guy kick me in the cup trying to pass my guard like a spaz, it happens, one day you'll see. same with people who dont wear gumshields to roll, i nearly bit my tongue in half once just demonstrating a move...

as for comfort, i use a muay thai steel cup, in a strap, underneath speedo shorts to stop it moving. i NEVER have any discomfort or problems needing to re-adjust. 

to each is own, but i only have one set of balls and one set of adult teeth, i like to protect them as much as i can


----------



## Gooba (Nov 14, 2009)

So I do Karate Monday, Wednesday, and Friday and it is my main love.  I am also thinking of starting doing BJJ.  There are two places near me.  One has classes Monday through Saturday, the other is only M-F.  The latter also has classes taught by Gabriel Gonzaga Monday and Wednesday.  I would like to be able to do it Tuesday, Thursday, and Saturday, and I really like going to Karate Monday and Wednesday, but Gonzaga.  I'm torn.  I'm doing an intro class at both next week so I'll probably be able to make a better decision then but I'm really torn.


----------



## kakashi5 (Nov 14, 2009)

how i would decide:

visit both, see how i get on at either school. gonzaga may not be teaching all the time due to preparing for fights etc, also worth bearing in mind that great competitors don't always make great coaches. not saying this is the case with gonzaga at all, but worth bearing in mind, don't just be seduced by the name...try them both out and see which one fits with you best


----------



## Gooba (Nov 14, 2009)

Yea that's my plan.


----------



## Fancy (Nov 14, 2009)

Guys. I'm applying as a UFC ring girl for an audition in August 2010. I just preregistered at Maxim.com (it's a huge fashion household name). I'll keep you guys in the loop.

And they won't be any nudes David. Don't ask.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 14, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> Then you do it wrong. I seriously don't remember any moment my nuts would hurt.
> On the other hand, if you already got used to it, good for you. You won't feel awkward during MMA fight/sparing when on the ground.



Obviously, hence why I'm in a bad position. I also have sensitive nuts. I primarily work on kick boxing, so my form isn't that good.


----------



## kakashi5 (Nov 14, 2009)

Techromance said:


> Guys. I'm applying as a UFC ring girl for an audition in August 2010. I just preregistered at Maxim.com (it's a huge fashion household name). I'll keep you guys in the loop.
> 
> And they won't be any nudes David. Don't ask.



good luck. off out to watch ufc now
byeeeeee


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 14, 2009)

kakashi5 said:


> you're welcome to your own opinion. i suggest you go search threads on the underground forum, and see how many people who have been training a long time support wearing a cup. i guarantee, you take one hard shot to the nuts just once in training and you will be converted. in training last week i had a guy kick me in the cup trying to pass my guard like a spaz, it happens, one day you'll see. same with people who dont wear gumshields to roll, i nearly bit my tongue in half once just demonstrating a move...
> 
> as for comfort, i use a muay thai steel cup, in a strap, underneath speedo shorts to stop it moving. i NEVER have any discomfort or problems needing to re-adjust.
> 
> to each is own, but i only have one set of balls and one set of adult teeth, i like to protect them as much as i can



Most probably we have the same cups - steel Muay Thai one. I bought it after I got kneed in the balls twice during one sparing, my first knee in the groin ever. Right after training I told my coach I want the best groin guard he can get, so I know what you mean.
But I never had this kind of problem when rolling, probably because I do MT more often than JJ/MMA. Mouth guard is obviously a must when rolling, but I didn't see anyone putting a cup, so I dunno. Like you said - to each their own.



Techromance said:


> Guys. I'm applying as a UFC ring girl for an audition in August 2010. I just preregistered at Maxim.com (it's a huge fashion household name). I'll keep you guys in the loop.
> 
> And they won't be any nudes David. Don't ask.



Like I told you in BH - don't forget who's been your long time friend, who supported you all this time


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 14, 2009)

Gooba said:


> So I do Karate Monday, Wednesday, and Friday and it is my main love.  I am also thinking of starting doing BJJ.  There are two places near me.  One has classes Monday through Saturday, the other is only M-F.  The latter also has classes taught by Gabriel Gonzaga Monday and Wednesday.  I would like to be able to do it Tuesday, Thursday, and Saturday, and I really like going to Karate Monday and Wednesday, but Gonzaga.  I'm torn.  I'm doing an intro class at both next week so I'll probably be able to make a better decision then but I'm really torn.



Well if Karate is what you really like, then I see no reason to give it up.

But that depends, do you want to be a mixed martial artist? There is a philosophy, that focusing on one dimension of fighting for a while will increase the learning process. I do agree with it, but it seems more like preference to me. 

What is the other school? Do you know their credentials and instructor? Plus you should take into account the rates they charge :}. 

btw, what karate do you practice?


----------



## Fancy (Nov 14, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Well if Karate is what you really like, then I see no reason to give it up.
> 
> But that depends, do you want to be a mixed martial artist? Plus, what is the name of the other school and what instructors/credentials do they have?
> 
> btw, what karate do you practice?



Probably the traditional Shotokan.


----------



## Fancy (Nov 14, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> Like I told you in BH - don't forget who's been your long time friend, who supported you all this time




Aww Klashi.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 14, 2009)

Techromance said:


> Aww Klashi.



Tickets behind Dana please, so I can tell him what a fucking douche he is 

Edit: Refreshed page, and it says it's already on, lol.


----------



## Fancy (Nov 14, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> Tickets behind Dana please, so I can tell him what a fucking douche he is
> 
> Edit: Refreshed page, and it says it's already on, lol.



How can I get that?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 14, 2009)

Techromance said:


> How can I get that?



When you are a ring girl I'm pretty sure you can get couple of tickets petty easily :ho


*Spoiler*: __ 



I bet on Pearson, but he's Bisping 2 for me. Good technique, but will lose as soon as he face some good opponent.


----------



## Fancy (Nov 14, 2009)

Maybe their not looking for a girl with my looks. I hate to be negative about this too.


----------



## Mori` (Nov 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



good win for Bisping, solid performance


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 14, 2009)

Techromance said:


> Maybe their not looking for a girl with my looks. I hate to be negative about this too.



Well, you are very much like Logan in looks, so if they look for someone like her I should have my tickets you should win, no problem 



Moridin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> good win for Bisping, solid performance




*Spoiler*: __ 



More like poor performance from Kang. He should have done to Bisping on the ground, what Bisping done to him. Bisping gonna lose his next fight, two solid punches and he's out.

Winner is a guy to look at. He will go far.


----------



## Mori` (Nov 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kang doing things wrong doesn't mean Bisping didn't do things right; he defended pretty well from the bottom in the first, and turned it around nicely in the 2nd.

Bisping may well lose his next fight against top competition, but like I said, I thought he was solid tonight


----------



## Fancy (Nov 14, 2009)

Ugh. The British viewers get to see the fights before us?


----------



## Mori` (Nov 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _main event_ 



no comment ><


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 14, 2009)

Moridin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, if you look at Bisping career in general, I gotta agree you are right, it was decent solid performance.






Techromance said:


> Ugh. The British viewers get to see the fights before us?



Of course. We get to watch event live, in the exchange for having super boring ones 



Moridin said:


> *Spoiler*: _main event_
> 
> 
> 
> no comment ><




*Spoiler*: __ 



They exaggerate. It wasn't such a bad decision, I thought Randy won too.
But man it was boring


----------



## Mori` (Nov 14, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



it was the boring part i was getting at, I had randy sneaking the win so wasn't too surprised by the decision, but damn that was a snoozefest xD


----------



## Fancy (Nov 14, 2009)

Veraaaaa. 

Shut up guys. Play fair.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 14, 2009)

Techromance said:


> Veraaaaa.
> 
> Shut up guys. Play fair.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Come on, how can you not support Captain America? 
I quite like Vera, but this was inevitable. Randy took 1st and 3rd round in my opinion.
You better not eat too much because of stress. I need those tickets 




One of the most boring events I've seen. I think Pride 2 was more exciting, seriously


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 14, 2009)

UFC 105 was pretty good. Only boring fight was the main event, but I don't see why anyone would expect that fight to be good.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I knew I should have put money on Bisping. I still got an easy 70 bucks on the Hardy/Swick fight.


----------



## kakashi5 (Nov 14, 2009)

lol @ calling that a boring event, you must be fucking spoiled to think that. no one i was with thought that it was anything but exciting, even the main event had very good parts


----------



## Talvius (Nov 14, 2009)

am i the only one who doesnt think that the main event was that big of a robbery?

Sure i thought vera won but  i easily could have given randy the call like the judges did


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 14, 2009)

kakashi5 said:


> lol @ calling that a boring event, you must be fucking spoiled to think that. no one i was with thought that it was anything but exciting, even the main event had very good parts



Lol I watched it with 2 friends and we were all bored to tears. Seriously, you can't call Wilks', Pearson's or Vera's fights anything more than borefests. Hardy had a decent 3rd round and that's about it. I don't even remember other fights.

Maybe you're a little bit biased because you almost live in the same place and have met those guys before?



Talvius said:


> am i the only one who doesnt think that the main event was that big of a robbery?
> 
> Sure i thought vera won but  i easily could have given randy the call like the judges did



No, it's just Rogan's hysteria. Decision could go either way, but Randy won in my book, as in Moridin's and one of my mates. I really don't see any controversy here.

-------------------------------------------------------------------

*Nogueira vs. Velasquez at UFC 108 got canceled because of very bad staph infection Minotauro has.* It's even in his bloodstream now 

Link

I'm so pissed, it could be such a great fight and Nogueira looked so good last time.

*Lesnar out of fighting for very, very long time, if not forever.* He went to Canada to recover but collapsed there and was taken to hospital. He has mononucleosis, but probably something else, they don't know what though.



Again, that such a bad news. Even if he recovers (I hope he does, I don't like him, but don't wish him bad) and then loses it will be "it's not the same Lesnar anymore. He used to be much better before illness" talk. For me it would be best if he left now, giving belt to someone else.

*Also Carwin just had a knee operation, so he won't be able to replace Minotauro in January.*

What a news


----------



## Talvius (Nov 14, 2009)

lol heavyweight division is falling.


poor brock tho


----------



## Havoc (Nov 14, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> One of the most boring events I've seen. I think Pride 2 was more exciting, seriously



I wouldn't go that far.

Watch it again, you'll wish for death.


----------



## Fancy (Nov 15, 2009)

Bisping was not that good. Goodness he's overrated. 
The event was average overall. Especially after I read the fucking spoilers. Thanks guys!

David. Shush. You're being biased because you're an english man.


----------



## cygnus (Nov 15, 2009)

Man, hope Brock gets better. Complications from mono are never kind. Autoimmune anaemia, meningitis, guillain barre. Nothing fun there.


----------



## Gooba (Nov 15, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Well if Karate is what you really like, then I see no reason to give it up.
> 
> But that depends, do you want to be a mixed martial artist? There is a philosophy, that focusing on one dimension of fighting for a while will increase the learning process. I do agree with it, but it seems more like preference to me.
> 
> ...


There is no way I'm giving up Karate, I am just wondering what I want to do on my off days.  I do Uechi Ryu and we get pretty beat up doing conditioning (hitting each other) so I can't do it back to back often.  I really enjoy the little bit of rolling we do, and it doesn't have the kind of blunt force trauma we do so I'll be able to recover even while working out.

I don't want to be a real mma fighter, but I do want to learn the different aspects of martial arts just because I enjoy it.


Team Link

Apparently the one with Gonzaga just won its 5th consecutive overall team title at the last North American Grappling Association tournament.  So it isn't just a star with a mediocre school.


----------



## Mori` (Nov 15, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> No, it's just Rogan's hysteria.



Rogan kinda annoyed me by doing the whole "I disagreed with the decision" in his interview with Vera after. Save those comments for your twitter after or something if you've got to say them, no need to drag a close main event into dispute inside the cage again :/



Techromance said:


> The event was average overall. Especially after I read the fucking spoilers. Thanks guys!



Are you really complaining that you read spoilers for the event that were in spoiler tags? >_>

===

RE: the HW division imploding due to injury and illness...

firstly that sucks super hard for Lesnar; mono on it's own can be brutal, if he's got complications on top of that it sounds horrid. Really hope he recovers well :/

secondly, it sucks pretty damn hard that Nog has another Staph infection 

thirdly, whilst it's good timing for Carwin to get surgery that does drop yet another "contender" out of contention.

UFC HW division got hit harder than Rogers


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Nov 15, 2009)

lol.
I didn't find 105 boring. Maybe because I was completely wrong most of the night. 
I expected some english fighters to lose for some reason, so it was a pleasant suprise. 
I especially thought Bisping would lose. After he got dropped the first time, I thought it would be over soon. 
I was happy for Winner, Ross and Hardy. Although I don't think Hardy should get too happy about that title shot. 
The main event wasn't that big of a 'robbery'. 
It was domination vs damage. Vera's damaging shots weren't frequent enough and Randy had his way with him most of the fight.


That's horrible news.
Injuries and illnesses the cancer killing MMA.
I hope they recover soon.


----------



## kakashi5 (Nov 15, 2009)

i gave rounds 2 and 3 to vera, round 1 to randy. dominating position doesn;t mean shit in ufc scoring if the other guy is doing more damage and coming closer to finishing the fight


----------



## mortsleam (Nov 15, 2009)

SWICK WTF. No, something was wrong with Swick, he was not himself.

I'm seeing the next 10 UFC events being bad, they should have merged 105 and 106, 2 ufc events in 2 weeks? Why not just have a big one instead of 2 sub-par ones. 107 should be great, 108 will be sub-par, Nog is out. This is what having too many events too often does, one fighter has to leave due to illness and injury and it just ruins the whole card. 
I don't see Hardy contesting with GSP at all it will be a rape even though Hardy proved alot last night. I was proud of Bisping last night, I thought Kang would win even though I had money on Bisping, he came back and beat his ass. The only people he lost to were Evans and Henderson, you can't really hate the guy, even though I believe Evans is highly overrated. Vera got cheated, just like Shogun did in 104, they need new judges, because i will refuse to watch fights where the winner becomes the loser in UNANIMINOUS DECISION.

Thiago Silva will destroy Evans

Why I believe Vera won?
Sure Randy was controlling some of the fight, but he inflicted no damage. Vera would never walk away tired really, he never really took Vera down. Vera inflicted much more damage with kicks and even took Randy down in the 3rd round, Coulture really didn't do much from his Grecko Clinch game, sure I hate it when people call fights boring when the two fighters go to the ground. But I believe Clinching is the most boring aspect of MMA, I couldn't even sit through that shit.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 15, 2009)

mortsleam said:


> SWICK WTF. No, something was wrong with Swick, he was not himself.


No, he was himself. Quick hands is going to lose to a guy who actually has technical striking (granted Hardy isn't very orthodox). The only shot Swick had at beating Hardy was taking him down, and it seems like Hardys TDD was a lot better than everyone thought. 




> Why not just have a big one instead of 2 sub-par ones.


More money


----------



## calimike (Nov 15, 2009)

> Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter & Dave Meltzer
> 
> We can confirm that Shane McMahon had a meeting at the UFC/Zuffa offices around a week ago.
> 
> ...



I wonder what is Shane want to talk with UFC? Is Shane defecting to UFC? I know he is huge UFC fan/supporter. He went to UFC shows in Las Vegas in past.

Vince gonna kill his own son Shane


----------



## Talvius (Nov 15, 2009)

mortsleam said:


> *Thiago Silva will destroy Evans*



qft!

Althought even tho thiago is my man im still kinda worried because rashad aint no joke


----------



## calimike (Nov 15, 2009)

*Update from Bryan Alvarez and Wrestling Observer/Figure Four Online*



> -- Nothing new on yesterday's major UFC news. Brock Lesnar is out indefinitely with mono and another illness that he doesn't want out. Two things to note to ease some fears: One, whatever he has is not said to be life-threatening, although there is a possibility it could be career-threatening, or at least derail him for a long, long time. And second, whatever he has besides mono may not be as bad as people are speculating, because although he doesn't want it out what he has, he also didn't want it out that he had mono. In fact, he'd have preferred Dana never said anything about him being sick at all, but Dana I guess felt it was important to be honest with the fans about what was going on. We'll have more tonight.





> -- Shane McMahon also met with UFC in the last week. There was also another important name that met with them and we'll discuss that tonight as well.





> -- Antonio Nogueira is out of UFC 108 with a severe staph infection. It's bad, but he's on antibiotics right now and will probably be cornering his brother at UFC 106 this coming weekend.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 15, 2009)

To top it all, Machida had just a surgery (we knew it) and Anderson too.

UFC is falling apart 

Next to come: GSP declares his love for Jardine and that he doesn't want to fight anymore.


----------



## Fancy (Nov 15, 2009)

GSP is the classiest fighter ever. No?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 15, 2009)

Techromance said:


> GSP is the classiest fighter ever. No?



Oh, Tech, my favourite ring girl :ho

No, Fedor is. GSP comes close though.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 15, 2009)

Techromance said:


> GSP is the classiest fighter ever. No?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cl-beMYQ-K0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fancy (Nov 16, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> Oh, Tech, my favourite ring girl :ho
> 
> No, Fedor is. GSP comes close though.





I agree. I was going to say he's second only to Fedor.. but then I didn't.


----------



## Fancy (Nov 16, 2009)

Havoc said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cl-beMYQ-K0[/YOUTUBE]



You're a dick for a person.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 16, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> UFC 105 free on Spike, baby.
> 
> Anyone have any predictions?
> 
> ...


 Pretty much called it except for Hardy's method of winning. I should've put some money on Bisping, I knew he'd win.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 16, 2009)

Techromance said:


> You're a dick for a person.



You're a bitch for a bitch.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 16, 2009)

She only likes GSP 'cause of his body, right?


----------



## calimike (Nov 16, 2009)

Source: Wrestling Observer/Figure Four Online via TMZ.com



> Both Shane McMahon and former WWE Canada President Carl DeMarco recently met with the UFC. There are no other details known at this time.





> Dana White is trying to get Brock Lesnar into the world famous May Clinic and tells TMZ that Lesnar has some sort of intestinal disorder that will require "major surgery."
> 
> White described Lesnar as "very, very sick" and that he had collapsed in Canada a week ago after going there to rest up after being diagnosed with mono.
> 
> White also added the following: *"There's a possibility Lesnar will never fight again."*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 16, 2009)

He probably got a horseshoe up his ass and got some kind of heavy metal poisoning.

They should send him up to New Jersey and have House look at him STAT!!


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 16, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Pretty much called it except for Hardy's method of winning. I should've put some money on Bisping, I knew he'd win.



He almost got KO'd twice in the 1st round. You were lucky, I weren't 



Techromance said:


> I agree. I was going to say he's second only to Fedor.. but then I didn't.



You better remember it for the rest of your life than 
Fedor > all


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 16, 2009)

He was in some trouble, I'll give you that much. But at least he fought back.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 16, 2009)

I swear i never thought Hardy was gonna win.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 16, 2009)

I thought he would. He even came close to getting a finish. Man, I should start betting on the MMA. I could be rich already.


----------



## Rampage (Nov 16, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I thought he would. He even came close to getting a finish. Man, I should start betting on the MMA. I could be rich already.



looooz


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 16, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He was in some trouble, I'll give you that much. But at least he fought back.



Yeah, he did in a second round. If Kang went full rage at him in the 1st he would kill him, but instead gave Bisping time to recover, get some boost from audience and go back to 2nd round even stronger.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I thought he would. He even came close to getting a finish. Man, I should start betting on the MMA. I could be rich already.



Those were my bets. Check out how awesome I am 

11. Kang/sub/1st
10. Couture/TKO/2nd
9. Winner/KO/1st
8. Hardy/dec/3rd
7. Pearson/KO/2nd
6. Osipczak/dec/3rd
5. Gustafsson/sub/2nd
4. Etim/dec/3rd
3. Kelly/KO/1st
2. Hathaway/dec/3rd
1. Brown/dec/3rd


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 16, 2009)

*Rashad Evans vs. Thiago Silva were moved to UFC 108 as a main event.*

Looks like two good looking cards won't be that awesome after all 

It also seems like GSP won't destroy Hardy that fast, it's possible *they will coach TUF 11*.

_"Guys, you've got to keep your riddum!"_


----------



## Talvius (Nov 16, 2009)

i cant wait to see thiago back in action. Plus rashad is a great opponent. they better deliver.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 16, 2009)

Talvius said:


> i cant wait to see thiago back in action. Plus rashad is a great opponent. they better deliver.



I don't like him as a person, he's all that Fedor or Randy are not. Cocky, overconfident, looks bully-like. But I gotta admit, he's a great fighter I'm pretty sure the fight with Evans won't go to decision. If he rushes in from the very start and won't be unlucky to get a nice counterpunch I can see him winning by KO in 1st.


----------



## Mori` (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm going Rashad in that one, not really a fan of Silva


----------



## Fancy (Nov 16, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> She only likes GSP 'cause of his body, right?



I like how he styles a suit.


----------



## Jekidoruy (Nov 17, 2009)

I so thought Vera got robbed in the couture fight. Why dose swick always choke when it comes to a potential title fight


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 17, 2009)

I'd take Rashad, too, but because of his wrestling ability not his standup ability. He better realize what his bread and butter is or he's getting KO'd again.


----------



## Gooba (Nov 17, 2009)

Apparently Fedor v Barnett might still happen.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 17, 2009)

Talk about win-win for Fedor.

If he beats Barnett people will praise him for beating one the best HWs.

If Barnett beats him, it's only because he was on steroids.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 17, 2009)

I think Rashad will beat Silva. To be honest, both fighters are not that great strikers - they're just really athletic and explosive. 



> Why dose swick always choke when it comes to a potential title fight



He's just not that good. He has weak points in his game that his opponents were able to exploit.


----------



## Talvius (Nov 17, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> I don't like him as a person, he's all that Fedor or Randy are not. Cocky, overconfident, looks bully-like. But I gotta admit, he's a great fighter I'm pretty sure the fight with Evans won't go to decision. If he rushes in from the very start and won't be unlucky to get a nice counterpunch I can see him winning by KO in 1st.



if you ask me its only the way he wants people to see him. From what i saw in an interview he was quite humble.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 17, 2009)

Basically anyone who has personality is billed as arrogant on the internet. Rashad Evans has a fine personality in my opinion, holding your nuts during a fight doesn't indicate that you're a jerk .


----------



## Slug (Nov 18, 2009)

can someone tell me what fight this is? or link me to the full one? its one of my favorites, and i cant find anything but this little clip

Link-up play here says otherwise :ho


----------



## kakashi5 (Nov 18, 2009)

video is takayama vs frye


----------



## Mori` (Nov 18, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Basically anyone who has personality is billed as arrogant on the internet. Rashad Evans has a fine personality in my opinion, holding your nuts during a fight doesn't indicate that you're a jerk .



So true lol xD

WEC tonight =D


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 18, 2009)

Maybe I'll be able to watch it this time. Last night I had VS, but usually I don't. I hate the dish network.


----------



## kakashi5 (Nov 18, 2009)

aldo is the real deal, this fight should be awesome!


----------



## Ippy (Nov 18, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Basically anyone who has personality is billed as arrogant on the internet. Rashad Evans has a fine personality in my opinion, holding your nuts during a fight doesn't indicate that you're a jerk .


Thank you.

I don't see a problem with fighters either:

a. enjoying themselves by fucking around
b. psyching out their opponent

or

c. being entertainingly (made that shit up) cocky


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 18, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Basically anyone who has personality is billed as arrogant on the internet. Rashad Evans has a fine personality in my opinion, holding your nuts during a fight doesn't indicate that you're a jerk .



No, having personality is one thing, being cocky, stuck up arrogant is the other.
A. Silva is confident, but is not arrogant.
W. Silva is confident, always tries to fuck up with his opponent's head, but is not arrogant.
GSP is confident, but not arrogant.

I could go on and on.

There are however, fighters who think that being MMA fighter makes them half-gods.

Maybe not the best example, but still showing somehow what I mean - TUF 9. Look how USA team behaves in comparison to UK team. Most guys on team Bisping are just simple, hard working athletes, what can't be said about most of Hendo's team.

Ando vs Brown should be good. I think it will end quickly though.

*Btw, Lesnar has some bacterial infection, but his head coach said he should be back quite soon.* Dana on the other hand, said it's still possible Brock won't fight ever again. Confusing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 18, 2009)

Dana is a hypelord, so I believe very little of what he has to say--if anything at all.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 18, 2009)

Zuffa has banned next two sponsoring companies from the octagon (I didn't even know they have such a thing as a list of banned brands).
It's RVCA - because they sponsored Fedor. And RVCA is a main sponsor of BJ Penn. I hope BJ will fight a bit, at least comment on it.
And Clinch Gear, which is Hendo's company.

*Couture vs Coleman Main Fight on UFC 109*. UFC 109: Geriatric House


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 18, 2009)

BJ better trade in his sponsor patches for some little beer bottle patches.


----------



## Gooba (Nov 18, 2009)

From Coleman's wiki.





> The pair were scheduled to meet at UFC 17 in 1998


Holy crap, 11 years in the making.  Even longer than Fedor vs Randy from 2000.


----------



## Mori` (Nov 18, 2009)

WEC already delivering


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 19, 2009)

So I was watching the WEC last night and it the commentating all switched to Spanish during the final fight. It was crazy!  They kepts mentioning Machida for some reason, and they even mentioned Caol Uno once, I think. It was confusing as hell.

Anyway, thoughts on the fights? I don't want to spoil anything, so I'll let someone else do that.


----------



## Teach (Nov 19, 2009)

This just in: Brock has AIDS, he will not be seen in the rings or octagon ever again.


----------



## kakashi5 (Nov 19, 2009)

Teach said:


> This just in: Brock has AIDS, he will not be seen in the rings or octagon ever again.



source or troll


----------



## Fancy (Nov 19, 2009)

What. That's stupid.


----------



## Rampage (Nov 19, 2009)

lol hope kimbo fights, " i just come out and bang" lol


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 19, 2009)

I just come out and, bang, I lose.


----------



## Mori` (Nov 19, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So I was watching the WEC last night and it the commentating all switched to Spanish during the final fight. It was crazy!  They kepts mentioning Machida for some reason, and they even mentioned Caol Uno once, I think. It was confusing as hell.
> 
> Anyway, thoughts on the fights? I don't want to spoil anything, so I'll let someone else do that.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Aldo  Pretty awesome performance, I was really surprised how quickly he finished it when it hit the ground in his favour though. I need to go re-watch to see if Brown was rocked when it went down since his defence seems a little lacking.

Great card again, and Aldo is definitely a monster.




====

in other news, Parisyan is out of 106 and apparently the UFC. I don't like the guy and I do like Hazelett so I'm pretty annoyed >< Dana's paying Dustin his fight money, but there'll be no fight at 106 for him now


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 19, 2009)

Damn you, Karo, bro. What happened, I wonder, bro? Doesn't the UFC know who he is, bro?


*Spoiler*: __ 




Speaking of Karo, Manny Gamburyan looked like a midget or something last night. It was surreal. It looked fake at times, even. I was shocked he was able to win that fight.

I think Brown was rocked almost immediately. It totally threw him off the rest of the fight as he never fully recovered. I couldn't tell since everything was in Spanish and I was too busy wondering what they were saying.





PS: Dana gave his "Do you wanna be a fucking fighter?!" speech last night. I think he has been practicing it in front of his mirror or something, it sure has evolved.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 19, 2009)

aids? isn't it mono?


----------



## Gooba (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Gooba (Nov 19, 2009)

Dan Simmler is a pretty cool guy, I feel bad he got KTFOed before TUF 7. 

Now I have no idea which gym I want to go to, both were awesome and full of good guys.  Damn it.  I was hoping one would suck.

EDIT: This Sherdog Star Wars MMA thread is _awesome_.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 20, 2009)

I can't see the other two since my work's filters are retarded, but the first one with Hendo and Urijah is gold.  I assume the chick is Arriany or some other slut I don't care about.

I wish I could find a good gym around where I live. Colorado sucks.


----------



## Rampage (Nov 20, 2009)

thats epic


----------



## Gooba (Nov 20, 2009)

CMX, try this.

Rampage: It's like having the moon on you. How do you get the moon off you? 
Dana: That's no moon.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 20, 2009)

That one worked. 

Roy "Death Star" Nelson.


----------



## Jekidoruy (Nov 21, 2009)

Brock has Mono and Diverticulitis. I hope he gets well soon.


----------



## Jekidoruy (Nov 21, 2009)

Ok since RIO is holding the summer game in 2016 I hope that the Brazilian Gov would put Brazilian Jiu-jitsu (BJJ) as a exhibition sport it would be good for the BJJ world. If they do that then i could see bjj being in the 2020 games. Or i would love to see a bjj vs judo super match in the games that would be great 2. Which would also set up for MMA to become a olympic sport


----------



## kakashi5 (Nov 21, 2009)

lots of reasons why that idea sucks....

1) rio already has it's allocation of exhibition sports
2)not enough people worldwide do bjj
3) bjj is not different enough to already existing olympic sports (judo)
4)the olympics ruin sports (look at judo)

sure there are more reasons, but i can't recall them right now.

i'd rather see bjj at the x games


----------



## Mori` (Nov 21, 2009)

That Guillard throw is kinda mesmerizing when you watch it on loop xD

==

Yay for extra prelims to watch =D


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 21, 2009)

I always find it interesting at how empty the arena looks during the prelims. The prelims fights can be pretty good compared to some main card fights. 

Can't say I'm rooting for Tito or Forrest but hopefully it'll be a good one. Looking forward to Johnson vs. Koscheck though.


----------



## Gooba (Nov 21, 2009)

I bet more people do BJJ than _speedwalking_.  I think it should be an olympic sport, as should MMA.  I mean, there are like 30 different competitions that are all swimming.  If the Freestyle 100m and 200m are different enough to be different events then BJJ and Judo certainly are.


----------



## Mori` (Nov 21, 2009)

Sotiropoulos looked great.

I kinda agree on the BJJ thing, there are a lot of Olympic sports that really don't seem to be that well represented globally yet still make it in *shrug*


----------



## JonnyCake (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm hoping for another big knockout from Johnson straight to Koscheck's goofy face.


----------



## Mori` (Nov 21, 2009)

man, those were some nasty nasty knees


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 21, 2009)

Find any live streams?


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Nov 21, 2009)

Why didn't Thiago let Volkman stand up? He probably could have finished the fight, now he keeps getting put on his back. He's got some good power standing up.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 22, 2009)

1. Koscheck is a bitch for faking. He didn't get hit in the face nor got poked in the eye.

2. Number one contender? You lost to GSP you idiot!


----------



## Jekidoruy (Nov 22, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> 1. Koscheck is a bitch for faking. He didn't get hit in the face nor got poked in the eye.
> 
> 2. Number one contender? You lost to GSP you idiot![/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Fancy (Nov 22, 2009)

Natasha Wicks won the Maxim UFC octagon girl spot.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Nov 22, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> 1. Koscheck is a bitch for faking. He didn't get hit in the face nor got poked in the eye.
> 
> 2. Number one contender? You lost to GSP you idiot!



This photo says otherwise.


----------



## Rampage (Nov 22, 2009)

daamn marcus went crazy i wonder what matt did


----------



## Havoc (Nov 22, 2009)

Gray Wolf said:


> This photo says otherwise.



I can't see anything from that blurry ass photo.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 22, 2009)

Decent event, not great, not weak.

I Forest isn't my favourite fighter, but I was happy Tito got schooled.

_"I'm 100% injury free, I'm 100% Tito, I'm a Legend"
*loses fight*
"I got an operation 20 years ago and I've got cracked skull"_

What an idiot.


----------



## kakashi5 (Nov 22, 2009)

Moridin said:


> Sotiropoulos looked great.
> 
> I kinda agree on the BJJ thing, there are a lot of Olympic sports that really don't seem to be that well represented globally yet still make it in *shrug*



*Summer Olympic Sports- For men participants in 75 countries over 4 continents and women 40 countries/3 continents.*

lol, no where near. also the olympics would fuck bjj up, just like it did judo


----------



## Havoc (Nov 22, 2009)

Gray Wolf said:


> This photo says otherwise.



No poke


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Nov 23, 2009)

I have always hated Koscheck.
The whole eyepoke thing was so ridiculous. I was shouting at the screen after noticing it before Rogan and Goldberg.

106 was alright. 
I wanted Tito to win 
It was so cringeworthy watching him pour out so many excuses though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 23, 2009)

I didn't even watch the main event. I saw lil' Nog rape Cane, Koscheck vs Rumble, and a couple of the prelims. Looks like Nog is going to get a title shot pretty soon, seeing as Cane was pretty close already I think.


----------



## Gooba (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm really glad Forrest got a win, I felt bad for him after his last two fights with the nut grabbing and just general mockery.

I think Vitor is actually a great threat to Anderson.  He has ridiculously fast hands and I think this is the first time Anderson will go up against someone like that.  Who knows what will happen, but it is going to be interesting.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 23, 2009)

I can see Vitor giving Anderson some trouble at first, but he isn't going to win by any stretch of the imagination. Anderson will figure his timing out then proceed to KHTFO.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 23, 2009)

Gooba said:


> I'm really glad Forrest got a win, I felt bad for him after his last two fights with the nut grabbing and just general mockery.
> 
> I think Vitor is actually a great threat to Anderson.  He has ridiculously fast hands and I think this is the first time Anderson will go up against someone like that.  Who knows what will happen, but it is going to be interesting.



The problem with Belfort is that you never know if the guy fighting is gonna be a genius Vitor or clueless Vitor. If he used his potential in every fight he had, he would be on the top long time ago.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 23, 2009)

kakashi5 said:


> lots of reasons why that idea sucks....
> 
> 1) rio already has it's allocation of exhibition sports
> 2)not enough people worldwide do bjj
> ...


Thank you.

The olympics is making a mockery of amateur boxing, destroyed the entire competition aspect of Judo (which is in turn destoying the syllabus of the art), and BJJ simply isn't popular enough worldwide.

Believe it or not, Judo _used_ to have a ground game.  You can thank the IOC and their incompetence for the watering down of the art.


----------



## Gooba (Nov 23, 2009)

I understand not wanting it to be an Olympic sport because of what it did to Judo, but as long as Dressage and Speedwalking are Olympic sports I don't see how they can reject anything with a straight face.  Like trying to claim you have standards after fucking a goat.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 23, 2009)

I'd like "Giving me money" to be an Olympic sport. Whoever gives me the most money wins.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 23, 2009)

Gooba said:


> I understand not wanting it to be an Olympic sport because of what it did to Judo, but as long as Dressage and Speedwalking are Olympic sports I don't see how they can reject anything with a straight face.  Like trying to claim you have standards after fucking a goat.



What is wrong with Dressage? It's a pretty legit sport.


----------



## Raikiri (Nov 23, 2009)

saw ufc 106.... glad amir won convincingly, but man, for a guy who seems to be mostly going for striking, he gets hit a LOT. i'm not sure how far he can go in ufc.

the kos rumble fight was..... wtf. so many delays. i kinda wanted rumble to win, but didnt mind that kos won. 

stopped watching tito and forrest. bored. i like forrest, but he's kinda boring to watch.

saw lil nog's KO. wow.

i thought the thiago-volkman should have been FOTN. lots of back and forth. thiago's hands looked pretty good for a BJJ guy!


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 23, 2009)

Same with speedwalking. Requires great stamina, strength, cooridnation.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 23, 2009)

Raikiri said:


> saw ufc 106.... glad amir won convincingly, but man, for a guy who seems to be mostly going for striking, he gets hit a LOT. i'm not sure how far he can go in ufc.
> 
> the kos rumble fight was..... wtf. so many delays. i kinda wanted rumble to win, but didnt mind that kos won.
> 
> ...


A mere sand dollar does not impress. I don't think he'll get too terribly far myself, especially given his weight class. He should go back to middleweight or something and beat up some of those lesser guys we hear so much about in that "weak" division. 

I knew Johnson wasn't quite ready for Koscheck yet. He did pretty well against him though, so with a little more time and training he'll be able to contend for the title some time down the road. The UFC just needs to develop him a little slower and not buy into their own hype.


----------



## Gooba (Nov 23, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> Same with speedwalking. Requires great stamina, strength, cooridnation.


Yea, so does BJJ and almost every other sport.  So would a "spin around in circles holding a large rock" competition, but that doesn't mean it should be an Olympic sport.

My point is that those two sports are far less legit than any number of other ones that aren't in the Olympics, so how can they say BJJ is less than Dressage, or MMA is less than speeedwalking?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 23, 2009)

You're making it look like speedwalking is a lesser sport. I don't agree with Olympic Commission not accepting BJJ as an olympic sport (regardless if I want it to happen or not), but your example was just stupid.
If "spin around in circles..." would be a popular sport requiring lots of preparation, good physical condition and technique, I don't see why it shouldn't be included.

The only sport I can't understand why is included in Olympics, is curling. All you need is a good technique and tactic. That's not a sport.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 23, 2009)

I think they should also put in fending off lions in the Olympics. If we're allowing just about anything that requires skill and athleticism, we can add in fighting lions. We can also allow marathon masturbation.

Speed walking is a joke. Let me guess, you're a speed walker?


----------



## Gooba (Nov 23, 2009)

> You're making it look like speedwalking is a lesser sport.


That was exactly my point.

Marksmanship doesn't even require tactics, just technique.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 23, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think they should also put in fending off lions in the Olympics. If we're allowing just about anything that requires skill and athleticism, we can add in fighting lions. We can also allow marathon masturbation.
> 
> Speed walking is a joke. Let me guess, you're a speed walker?



No, there's no such a sport, so it shouldn't be included.
No again, I'm not speedwalker, I do however can appreciate and respect people training hard everyday and being great athletes.



Gooba said:


> That was exactly my point.
> 
> Marksmanship doesn't even require tactics, just technique.



Then you are wrong. You can think what you want, but it's a fact that to be a good at speedwalking you must be a good athlete.

Maksmanship, yeah I can agree with that. There still might be some sports that shouldn't be in olympic games I forgot about, but speedwalking is not one of them. Learn some more, then talk (again).


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 23, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Yea, so does BJJ and almost every other sport.  So would a "spin around in circles holding a large rock" competition, but that doesn't mean it should be an Olympic sport.
> 
> My point is that those two sports are far less legit than any number of other ones that aren't in the Olympics, so how can they say BJJ is less than Dressage, or MMA is less than speeedwalking?



No one says BJJ is less than speedwalking. BJJ is not in the Olympics because the sport hasn't even been popular for 2 decades yet. There are a lot of sports that are not in the Olympics, it doesn't imply that they are lesser sports. 

It just implies there is not enough global competition. 100x more people speed walk than practice BJJ for recreation alone and that's just a gentle statistic. The difference is far greater.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 23, 2009)

Ok my thoughts on 106: Ortiz should have won. Bad decision making by the judges.

oh and
 BJ Penn


----------



## Gooba (Nov 23, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> No, there's no such a sport, so it shouldn't be included.
> No again, I'm not speedwalker, I do however can appreciate and respect people training hard everyday and being great athletes.
> 
> 
> ...


Your argument seems a bit contradictory.  You are saying lion fighting/spinning aren't sports despite needing great athleticism, technique, and tactics, but you are saying speedwalking is a sport because it requires great athleticism, tactics, and technique.  I don't think that is the sole criteria for a good sport, and certainly it isn't the sole criteria for an Olympic one.

Actually, my spinning one _was _a bad example because that is basically what shotput/discus/hammerthrowing is and those are in the Olympics.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 23, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Your argument seems a bit contradictory.  You are saying lion fighting/spinning aren't sports despite needing great athleticism, technique, and tactics, but you are saying speedwalking is a sport because it requires great athleticism, tactics, and technique.  I don't think that is the sole criteria for a good sport, and certainly it isn't the sole criteria for an Olympic one.
> 
> Actually, my spinning one _was _a bad example because that is basically what shotput/discus/hammerthrowing is and those are in the Olympics.



What I said is, that there's no such a sport. Like someone said before, if there was enough people fighting lions, training to do so and it was world known sport - why the hell not?

I can't say if you are dissing hammerthrow and such now...


----------



## Gooba (Nov 23, 2009)

Nah, that is a badass sport.  It is what Thor does.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 23, 2009)

Thor is a pussy, he couldn't hold a candle to Spiderman.


----------



## Gooba (Nov 23, 2009)

Herakles would kick the crap out of both with the MMA he invented.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 23, 2009)

Hercules was a puncher mainly. Good grapler like Sandman could take him down.


----------



## Gooba (Nov 23, 2009)

He actually wrestled a lot. He beat the Nemian Lion with a RNC (or by shoving his arm down it's throat until it died depending on what version you read).  He killed a giant who was immortal while touching the Earth by lifting him in the air and strangling him after some wrestling.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 23, 2009)

I remembered RNC. I said he was more of a puncher. You won't tell me Sandman couldn't escape any of his submission attempts.

First signs of MMA? Maybe, but not well defined yet.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 24, 2009)

lol Speedwalking.
OH NO HE RAN!! CHEAT!
lol


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 24, 2009)

I wonder if Diego will call out GSP when he beats BJ.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 24, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> lol Speedwalking.
> OH NO HE RAN!! CHEAT!
> lol


From a comedic point of view, there really is no punchline in this quote. It's not like running is a requirement for a sport. A more accurate insult would be, LOL BASKETBALL - HE PUT HIS FINGER ON ME FOUL


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 24, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wonder if Diego will call out GSP when he beats BJ.



First GSP needs to beat Hardy. But after that he'll stomp BJ (again) or Diego if need be


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 24, 2009)

Hardy, I'm not even taking serious. He might get "Serra lucky", but lightning usually doesn't strike twice.

Diego could bring it to GSP on the feet, and possibly hold his own on the ground with this BJJ credentials. I don't see him beating him, but he would put up a much better fight than Hardy, and possibly a better fight than BJ since he's bigger than BJ.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 25, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> I remembered RNC. I said he was more of a puncher. You won't tell me Sandman couldn't escape any of his submission attempts.
> 
> First signs of MMA? Maybe, but not well defined yet.


Submissions, grappling, and striking.

Not well defined?


----------



## Fancy (Nov 25, 2009)

Penn > Sanchez. Yes sir.

Anyways. I'm going to the UFC Montreal event on May 1st, 2010. You all know who's fighting right?


----------



## Ippy (Nov 25, 2009)

GSP vs. Hardy = takedown in the 1st, GNP, takedown in the 2nd, GNP, repeat...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 25, 2009)

Techromance said:


> Penn > Sanchez. Yes sir.
> 
> Anyways. I'm going to the UFC Montreal event on May 1st, 2010. You all know who's fighting right?


No. 


Apotheosis said:


> GSP vs. Hardy = takedown in the 1st, GNP, takedown in the 2nd, GNP, repeat...


GSP is like the moon from Rampage's speech about Nelson. You literally can't get him off you.


----------



## Fancy (Nov 25, 2009)

Machida vs Rua II.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 25, 2009)

Hopefully Machida comes in with a better gameplan and wins this time.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 25, 2009)

Havoc said:


> Submissions, grappling, and striking.
> 
> Not well defined?



It's like saying a first guy who cycled, run and swam in his life, was the first triathlon practitioner.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Nov 25, 2009)

Apotheosis said:


> GSP vs. Hardy = takedown in the 1st, GNP, takedown in the 2nd, GNP, repeat...



Pretty much this. 
I feel sorry for whoever TKOs GSP again, people will say they're lucky and GSP just got Serra'd. 

I want Diego to win!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 25, 2009)

Which of the following is most likely if Hardy beats GSP:

1) GSP has a glass chin
2) Hardy got lucky
3) GSP was overlooking Hardy
4) GSP was injured and had a concussion going into the fight
5) Brock Lesnar did it.

Sherdog survey says: 6) All of the above.

I don't see it happening myself, but anything's possible I guess. GSP is going to play it safe, take him down, control him, and grind out a UD or maybe even get a TKO.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 25, 2009)

I know, I know...


----------



## Gooba (Nov 25, 2009)

The LHW division would have had a lot better statistics if they had scored Forrest V Rampage right and not had 3 reigns with 1(0) defense(s). (Machida never defended)


----------



## Fancy (Nov 25, 2009)

"I would drink Machida's urine"..
God. Forrest kills me.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 26, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> It's like saying a first guy who cycled, run and swam in his life, was the first triathlon practitioner.



If he did them all consecutively and at comparable lengths of time, then he was.

Pankration, which combines striking, submissions, and grappling, is MMA.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 26, 2009)

Havoc said:


> If he did them all consecutively and at comparable lengths of time, then he was.
> 
> Pankration, which combines striking, submissions, and grappling, is MMA.



I didn't know pankration was so close to MMA, props for you.
Hercules didn't use pankration though, he lived much earlier and didn't use all of the techniques in one fight, it was usually punching or wrestiling not all of them at once.

I'm not a GSP fan, I'll like to see him lose, but IF GSP loses to Hardy it will be probably one of the above to be honest. I've seen nothing from Hardy (and I'm usually rooting for him) that can should put GSP in danger. Not yet, at least.


----------



## Gooba (Nov 26, 2009)

> Hercules didn't use pankration though, he lived much earlier and didn't use all of the techniques in one fight, it was usually punching or wrestiling not all of them at once.


Firstly, he fought a hell of a lot more than the Labors, I'm sure in some of them he punched someone before wrestling them.  Secondly, he did punch the Nemean Lion and even hit it with a tree before wrestling/submitting him.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 26, 2009)

Mythical MMA???

At first, I thought you ppl were talking about someone's nickname...


----------



## Havoc (Nov 26, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> I didn't know pankration was so close to MMA, props for you.
> Hercules didn't use pankration though, he lived much earlier and didn't use all of the techniques in one fight, it was usually punching or wrestiling not all of them at once.



Hercules created Pankration, according to myth.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 26, 2009)

Havoc said:


> Hercules created Pankration, according to myth.



Well if that's true, I rest my case.

However he didn't used kicks and he wasn't actually boxer, so his punches were more like power shots delivered by noob. But like I said, if that's what a myth says, you got me


----------



## Mori` (Nov 29, 2009)

Silva/Belfort delayed again? Old man headliner at 109 now with Randy/Coleman


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 30, 2009)

I hope the old man wins. And I'm not talkin' about Randy.


----------



## Gooba (Nov 30, 2009)

Randy is a year older!


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 30, 2009)

But Coleman _looks_ 10 years older


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 30, 2009)

Fighting Fedor takes a few years off your life.


And he fought him twice!


----------



## Fancy (Nov 30, 2009)

Coleman didn't deserve to fight Fedor twice. 
A little irrelevant but when his two daughters were crying in the ring after daddy got beat, it was saddening.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 30, 2009)

Fedor didn't deserve to get his leg dry-humped for 12 minutes, either, but his daughter ain't cryin'.


----------



## Fancy (Nov 30, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Fedor didn't deserve to get his leg dry-humped for 12 minutes, either, but his daughter ain't cryin'.



LOL dry humped.
His daughters were crying. You'll find the footage on YT.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 30, 2009)

I find that hard to believe. Russians can't cry.


----------



## Fancy (Nov 30, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I find that hard to believe. Russians can't cry.



Coleman's daughters.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Nov 30, 2009)

They were crying because Fedor's daughter killed their puppy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 30, 2009)

Oh, I remember Coleman's daughters, but what you said indicated it was Fedor's daughters.


----------



## Mori` (Nov 30, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Fighting Fedor takes a few years off your life.
> 
> 
> And he fought him twice!



Poor Nog's even worse 

===

I'm quite excited for 107 now too =)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 1, 2009)

Yeah, Nog is a good indication of what happens to you when you fight Fedor twice. He's a 30-something year old man in a beat-up 60 year old's body.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 1, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, Nog is a good indication of what happens to you when you fight Fedor twice. He's a 30-something year old man in a beat-up 60 year old's body.



But still owns 99% percent of HWs.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 1, 2009)

Except for Frank Mir. 

Speaking of Frank Mir, the TUF finale is coming on this Saturday and he has nothing to do with it. pek


----------



## Mori` (Dec 1, 2009)

Bones Jones time =D


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 1, 2009)

The dreaded penis tip! 

As good as Jones is doing, he's not ready for THA HAMMA. I predict Hammil UD.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 1, 2009)

I think Hammil is too slow to mess with Bones. Hammil has some of the worst stand up ever (sad thing is, it still works for him).


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 1, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Except for Frank Mir.
> 
> Speaking of Frank Mir, the TUF finale is coming on this Saturday and he has nothing to do with it. pek



I hope you are kidding


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 1, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> I think Hammil is too slow to mess with Bones. Hammil has some of the worst stand up ever (sad thing is, it still works for him).


His stand up will be good enough. His ground game will carry him through.



Kalashnikov said:


> I hope you are kidding


 About which part? Mir > Nog or TUF finale = pek?


----------



## Gooba (Dec 1, 2009)

Dane White on Twitter said:
			
		

> Gov Deval patrick just signed the MMA bill in Mass!!! I am so excited words can not decribe! Here we come Boston!! NY is next!!


FUCK YES UFC BOSTON!


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 1, 2009)

where would y'all place Josh Koscheck as a contender for the welterweight title?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 1, 2009)

As a viable threat to GSP? I'd rank him #3, right behind Thiago Alves. His real keys to victory would be to work on his takedowns more, keep it on the feet, and pray he doesn't get KO'd again.

Coincidentally that would be Alve's keys to victory as well, aside from the KO thing since I don't recall Alves getting KO'd before--and I'm not talking about their fights with GSP, he couldn't finish either of them .


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 1, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> His stand up will be good enough. His ground game will carry him through.
> 
> 
> About which part? Mir > Nog or TUF finale = pek?



Mir > Nog of course.



rawrawraw said:


> where would y'all place Josh Koscheck as a contender for the welterweight title?



Yeah, #3 most likely.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 1, 2009)

In terms of ladder-ranking. I would put Koscheck as the #2 contender for the belt. I think he'll easily get the next title shot if he defeats Paulo Thiago in his rematch. The only way I see someone getting a title shot before Koscheck is if Paul Daley beats Carlos Condit. 



CrazyMoronX said:


> His stand up will be good enough. His ground game will carry him through.
> 
> 
> About which part? Mir > Nog or TUF finale = pek?



Hammil never uses his wrestling. Bisping is like the only guy he's ever took down. Plus all Hammil has is take downs. He can't submit, gnp or even hold guys down well. 

Bones wins due to being boney.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 2, 2009)

Embrace it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 2, 2009)

I don't know what's creepier. Chuck dancing or Aleksander's death-gaze. 


As for Hammil/Bones, we'll see. I think Bones's hype train is about to be derailed. I like the guy and all, but I think you're underestimating the deaf wonder a little bit.


----------



## Rampage (Dec 2, 2009)

Havoc said:


> Embrace it.



haha 
epic


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _TUF Spoilers_ 




I knew Big Baby was gonna get KO'd in his fight. He seems the type to have a questionable chin--big, muscular, scary-looking guys usually have poor chins. It's just a fact of life. Let's review:

Arlovski - poor chin
Bob Sapp - poor chin
Big Baby - (possibly) poor chin
Tim Sylvia - poor chin (although he isn't very scary nor muscular, he is big, right?)
Kimbo Slice - poor chin
Houston Alexander - poor chin

Was satisfying to see him KO Titties though. 

Anyway, just as expected, Roy Nelson is in the finale  using his [now] signature move. Can't fight the moon, baby!  Did anyone really think he wouldn't win this? I mean, really?


----------



## Gooba (Dec 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope this will redeem Kimbo a bit in everyone's eyes.  Losing to that movie is hard to get out of by people with any level ground game, from BJ Penn to James McSweeney.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




I'm not sure he needs to be redeemed. We still know what he's all about: stand and bang. He doesn't really have a ground game. James Thompson exposed that. *JAMES THOMPSON*.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol at redeeming Kimbo. He was and always will be below average fighter. He's strong with strong punches, but his technique is lacking with poor ground game. However the weird thing is, during training session it seems he knows some moves (I guess this year with Rutten wasn't a waste), but during fight it's like he completely forgets it.

I kinda knew Nelson is gonna win since his interview in "Fighters ONLY!". But I still hoped I was wrong and if not for over-confidence of McSwaney (sp?) he would lose. McSwaney needs to develop better grappling and he will be force to reckon with.

And I was so upset to see Big Baby lose... I mean, he got side control, mount, all he had to do was throw a barrage of punches (which he never does) or try to submit him.
I don't think he's got glass chin. Not great, but not bad neither. It's more that he isn't accustomed to being punched and bad defence from the guard (lack of experience). I hope we'll see more of him.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't think Big Baby has a questionable chin necessarily but more so that Brendon Schaub seems to be a legitimate KO artist and if he hits pretty much anyone on the button they'll go down. I hope Big Baby flattens Mitrione though. Hopefully he'll stick with MMA and continues to improve.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm only concerned for Baby's chin because of these things:

1. He looks big and muscular and those types usually look tougher than they are.
2. His only record loss is a quick knockout to some guy with titties: 
3. IIRC, I saw some flashes of a weak chin in his very first fight. 

That's not to say he can't improve his standup and become a better fighter. Maybe his chin is only getting checked so much because his standup is so poor, which would happen to anyone from Arlovksi to Mark Hunt.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 4, 2009)

Rampage said:
			
		

> Now, I wanted to let my fans know that I'm going to come back to the UFC & finish my contract. Not because the haters are talking shit about me being scared of Rashad or Titties or anybody else. I'm coming back for my fans & to shut Rashad's mouth up & shut Dana's mouth up. Then after that I'm going back to doing movies & I might do a boxing match once a year just to stay in shape. Hate on dis!


I figured, he has gotta fight Rashad.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 4, 2009)

How many fights are left on his contract?

If there are only, say, 3, what fights does everyone want most?

1. Rashad, obviously--too much smack talk to go undone
2. Titties for hilarity, though I could easily bump this for a serious fight (either Lyoto or Shogun II)
3. Anderson Silva

As for boxing matches I'm not sure who I'd want to see him fight since I don't keep up with boxing.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 4, 2009)

Rashad, Lyoto/Machida winner, Anderson Silva.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 4, 2009)

Evans, Machida, Rua.


----------



## Fancy (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm sad for Junk.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 4, 2009)

If Rashad loses to Thiago Silva I'd rather see Rampage fight Thiago instead or just move on to Shogun or Machida imo, but yeah they've been building up their feud for so long Rampage has to fight Rashad first I guess.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 4, 2009)

Rashad shouldn't lose to Thiago so we should be in good shape. If he does, however, Rashad would still be a nice warmup fight for Rampage instead of just jumping into a title shot.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 4, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Rashad, Lyoto/Machida winner, Anderson Silva.


lol, Machida's gonna fight himself?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 4, 2009)

I think Gooba was subtly calling his fihgt prediction.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 4, 2009)

Should he go the "finish the fights on his contract" route, I wouldn't want to see those fights at all, being a long-time Rampage fan.

He's stated before that he hates training, and if you couple that with the fact that he'd KNOW he only had a few fights left... would he show up truly prepared for the likes of Rashad, Shogun, Machida, and A. Silva?

Think about that.


----------



## Mori` (Dec 5, 2009)

Lord of the Bling said:


> He's stated before that he hates training, and if you couple that with the fact that he'd KNOW he only had a few fights left... would he show up truly prepared for the likes of Rashad, Shogun, Machida, and A. Silva?



There's always the hope that he'd train hard for those fights since a loss might hurt his post mma marketability I suppose. :/

==

watching the K1 gp atm, good stuff


----------



## S (Dec 5, 2009)

^ I agree.

*Spoiler*: __ 



I was rooting for Alistair


----------



## Mori` (Dec 5, 2009)

fato said:


> ^ I agree.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



mmm, it was a shame but he was just outclassed by Hari really. Didn't get into any of the exchanges and once he got dropped it was only a matter of time till the second one came. Still he won his first fight in impressive fashion.

Got to fancy Hari to win it now, he's been devastating. Kinda sucks that Bonjasky had whatever injury he did have for the Schilt fight 

Beating of the night probably goes to Kharitanov, Ghita annihilated his legs for the best part of 3 rounds till he collapsed.


----------



## S (Dec 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, Hari was like a crazy animal. Is it just me or is Hari a lot bigger now?


----------



## Mori` (Dec 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



holy shit hah! Hari exploded at the start, Semmy just waited it out and then turned it around with that single left. Impressive win, highly enjoyable show


----------



## S (Dec 5, 2009)

Moridin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> holy shit hah! Hari exploded at the start, Semmy just waited it out and then turned it around with that single left. Impressive win, highly enjoyable show




*Spoiler*: __ 



Very enjoyable for me at least....I don't like Hari


----------



## Rampage (Dec 5, 2009)

whats this about rampage coming back


----------



## Federer (Dec 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Badr 

Although I don't enjoy Schilt's fighting style, it's good to see that he beats living shit out of that arrogant prick. God, Badr is annoying. Yeah he's good, but he thinks that he's the best in the world from day one. 

Schilt, good job.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Dec 5, 2009)

I think K1 should keep it three knockdowns for all fights. It was a little disappointing to see it over so quickly, like Karaev v Hari.

I also have to say Jerome Le Banner is a K1 legend. It's a shame what happened to him in 2002; that should have been his year.


----------



## Talvius (Dec 5, 2009)

rashad loses to thiago. REMEMBER THIS GUYS! I said it first!


oh and big darkness jones vs mitrione


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 5, 2009)

Talvius said:


> rashad loses to thiago. REMEMBER THIS GUYS! I said it first!
> 
> 
> oh and big darkness jones vs mitrione



rofl can't wait for TUF finale. fuck man, marcus needs to redeem himself after that loss/.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 5, 2009)

rawrawraw said:


> rofl can't wait for TUF finale. fuck man, marcus needs to redeem himself after that loss/.



Marcus has nothing to redeem himself from. He's just starting and lets hope he'll stay with MMA and develop ask quickly as he was so far.

Thanks for spoiler tags on K-1, but I, being an idiot like usual, clicked one of those and got spoiled of course


----------



## Gooba (Dec 5, 2009)

Lord of the Bling said:


> Should he go the "finish the fights on his contract" route, I wouldn't want to see those fights at all, being a long-time Rampage fan.
> 
> He's stated before that he hates training, and if you couple that with the fact that he'd KNOW he only had a few fights left... would he show up truly prepared for the likes of Rashad, Shogun, Machida, and A. Silva?
> 
> Think about that.


I think he probably would be for Rashad.  He would _hate _to lose to Rashad after TUF.


----------



## Mori` (Dec 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _finale_ 



Looks like a +1 for CMX after the Mitrione/Jones fight




not sure why i'm up...only bout i'm really interested in is Jones/Hamill


----------



## Gooba (Dec 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kimbo v Houston = FotN


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 5, 2009)

Tough luck for Jones but he threw more than 1 illegal blow and deserved to get a DQ. But in his mind he knew he won. 

Jones will also miss out of a win bonus


----------



## Hellion (Dec 5, 2009)

I wonder what happened to Hamill's shoulder though.  I feel sorry for Jones you could tell that he did those strikes out of adrenaline.  He showed class though.  But I still have to question Mazzagati's desicion to let Hamill take shots like that for so long


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Dec 5, 2009)

Liddell vs Ortiz

Just when I thought it couldn't be possible for me to be any less interested in The Ultimate Fighter


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow looks like Jones is the real deal. He totally manhandled Hammil. Granted the elbow notwithstanding but it was still an impressive performance.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Dec 5, 2009)

Go Big Country
His hair is cool


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 6, 2009)

Wow, I've gotta say I liked the fights more than I thought I would and definitely more than last few UFC events. Doesn't mean there were amazing fighters, but fights were pretty well matched up, so bouts were exciting.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Bocek, McSweeney and Jones won just like I predicted. I thought MvSweeney will finish in the first round, but he still looked impressive. Bones won of course, some stupid rules can't deny it.
Nelson looked ok, but only because he was fighting another average fighter. But I smiled when he entered to "I'm fat" song, I give him that


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Looks like I was right: Jon Jones lost. 

I wasn't expecting Nelson to KO anyone in my wildest dreams. That was the shock of the night, right behind the Kimbo fight. I mean, what the hell was that?

Other than that it went as I expected it to. Titties lost, though he is really tough (or TUF, should I say?). Big Baby was knocked out. Nelson won. 

Jones really impressed me this time around though. He was always impressive but I figured him to be more flashy than legitimate (not to say he's unskilled, just that I didn't think he was ready for the step up). 

Also, Tito vs Liddell?  Horrible, horrible idea.




I also watched the K-1 fights. Ubereem, oh Ubereem.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Dec 6, 2009)

Nelson is a tough fight even for the top heavyweights in the UFC
He even got Arlovski in the Crucifat(or Fatifix).


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 6, 2009)

Congrats to Nelson. I hated him in the beginning but i'll give him credit. For being a fatso and all


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Dec 6, 2009)

Nelson also knows Kung Fu


----------



## Mori` (Dec 6, 2009)

raw athleticism

===


*Spoiler*: __ 



Jon Jones is awesome, DQ won't set him back, he'll probably step up in opposition next time out anyway

GJ big country, and congrats


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 6, 2009)

kimbo had a decent ground game, woah!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 6, 2009)

Well, let's not get carried away, Houston's no Demian Maia.


----------



## Talvius (Dec 6, 2009)

speaking of, when is demian maia next fight. Id like to check him out cause his last fight was......anyway..


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 6, 2009)

predictions on penn vs sanchez: gogogo


----------



## Raikiri (Dec 6, 2009)

ÐÈPRÈŞŞÈÐ said:


> Nelson also knows Kung Fu



i died laughing when bruce buffer announced that roy was a kung fu fighter. im pretty sure that what's nelson told the ring officials to describe his style as, lolololol.

i like big country, probably wont be champ ever, but one of those deceptively athletic fat men.

i thought schoonover was a natural LHW, but then he got fatter for the finale?? i wonder if he tried to pull off a big country (smother opponent with gut). not as easy as nelson makes it look, i guess.

screw FOTN for kimbo vs alexander , that should have been fight of the decade 

jon bones jones looked good, too bad he got DQ'd, a legit call, but still sucks. poor hamill just got outmatched, hope he bounces back too.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 6, 2009)

I spent a good 3 minutes of the first round actually laughing out loud (thats when I made the post).  I fucking loved that fight so much.  

Dana and Silva should just pretend Jones won and move him up the ladder anyways.  It isn't like the official win/loss matters.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 7, 2009)

Gooba said:


> I spent a good 3 minutes of the first round actually laughing out loud (thats when I made the post).  I fucking loved that fight so much.
> 
> Dana and Silva should just pretend Jones won and move him up the ladder anyways.  It isn't like the official win/loss matters.



That's what they will do. Otherwise they are complete idiots, which they aren't.


----------



## Mori` (Dec 7, 2009)

Yah, there's no point in not moving him up. He seems to have impressed people with his handling of the whole thing anyway so it's not like there's going to be bad feelings about him climbing the ladder despite the dq.

===

heh, Overeem wants Hari in an MMA bout on nye =p


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 7, 2009)

I can easily see Jones getting a more challenging opponent next. But the question is, who? Rich Franklin at 195?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 7, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I can easily see Jones getting a *more challenging* opponent next. But the question is, who? *Rich Franklin* at 195?



Lol 

Give him Wanderlei if he's willing to fight at 205 again and then A. Silva. I know this fight will happen and it will be awesome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 7, 2009)

Not Wanderlei!  We don't want to see him lose again.


----------



## Teach (Dec 7, 2009)

Bones Jones is awesome. He's so fucking good at only 22, the guy is a monster.

Mitrione did surprisingly good aswell, or the darkness has the worst chin.

Dana is probably so mad right now because of Nelson


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 7, 2009)

I think that, as much as Dana seemingly hates Nelson, he'd be happy to get him under the UFC's roster. I also am not really sure he actually dislikes him the way he says he does; it could just be more Danahype.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 7, 2009)

roy big country nelson

that is all


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 7, 2009)

Is a fat slob.

That is all.


----------



## Mori` (Dec 7, 2009)

Let's talk about Hendo going to SF.

Or about 107 since it's pretty close now and I think I'm anticipating it more than any other UFC event in a while.

Or about this neat Dream 11 highlight vid, reminds me that it was a pretty awesome event


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 7, 2009)

Moridin said:


> Let's talk about Hendo going to SF.
> 
> Or about 107 since it's pretty close now and I think I'm anticipating it more than any other UFC event in a while.
> 
> Or about this neat Dream 11 highlight vid, reminds me that it was a pretty awesome event


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 8, 2009)

Second a sub-forum. 

Henderson leaving to SF is pretty lame as there was still a lot he could do in the UFC and there were a lot of match ups I wanted to see. Now who's he gonna fight? JAKE SHIELDS?!?!?? 

I admit it will be satisfying to see Hendo KTFO of Shields though. I really hate that guy for some reason. I mean I really, really hate him.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm happy Hendo moved. Gives SF another popular name and still one of the top fighters.
You can't suddenly buy 5 great LHWs, you've got to build it slowly and that's what SF is doing.

Who is he gonna fight? Did you forget about best (in my opinion) LHW in the world - Mousasi? It will be a good test for him. I hope they will first give someone else to Hendo, though. Don't want to see him lose his first fight in SF.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 8, 2009)

The question is, is he fighting at MW or LHW? I assume he'll want to fight in both, but who knows?

Hendo would smash Mousasi, methinks.


----------



## Mori` (Dec 8, 2009)

Pretty sure I read he was open to fighting at both weight classes, and that Coker said he'd probably get a title shot at both as well?

You'll never get a subforum, we're not even pulling 20 posts a day heh


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 8, 2009)

I blame you for that. 

I guess Hendo's move could be a good thing for the UFC. He goes in and trashes their divisions it'll make theirs look a bit better since he got beat by their champs.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 8, 2009)

Hendo going to SF is awesome. A good way to measure where SF's fighters are. Barely anyone would pay to see Henderson lose to Silva again anyway.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 9, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The question is, is he fighting at MW or LHW? I assume he'll want to fight in both, but who knows?
> 
> Hendo would smash Mousasi, methinks.



Impossible. Hendo is no can, but Mousasi is a monster. I'll remind you my words in 1-2 years.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 9, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Second a sub-forum.


Thirded        .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 9, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> Impossible. *Hendo is no can*, but Mousasi is a monster. I'll remind you my words in 1-2 years.


 

You take that back. Dan Henderson is almost as American as Don Frye and almost as battle proven as Dan Severn (together they become the three D's of MMA). You take that back so much that you bleed!


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 9, 2009)

I said he's no can, I really think he's one of the top MW/LHW, just not the very top 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R47kqBRilXI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## chrisp (Dec 9, 2009)

Dan Henderson is a fucking prodigy...the way he slaughtered Bisping

And Anderson Silva right hooking Griffin to sleep with a light touch

oh god UFC is porn


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 9, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> I said he's no can, I really think he's one of the top MW/LHW, just not the very top


----------



## Mori` (Dec 9, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R47kqBRilXI[/YOUTUBE]



Superb haha

That and Diego's YES! cartwheel have made my week


----------



## Talvius (Dec 9, 2009)

lol i was wondering if anybody else saw the yes cartwheel. Wtf is wrong with sanchez he is so weird. But then again who cares...he is effective.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 9, 2009)

lmao fedor


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Dec 9, 2009)

lol, jersey shore. ^

I love those videos.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 9, 2009)

Zarigani said:


> Dan Henderson is a fucking prodigy...the way he slaughtered Bisping
> 
> And Anderson Silva right hooking Griffin to sleep with a light touch
> 
> oh god UFC is porn



how could you be 40 years old and a prodigy


----------



## Havoc (Dec 9, 2009)

Age doesn't necessarily have to have anything to do with being a prodigy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 9, 2009)

I saw something on Sherdog about the YES Cartwheel but I had no idea what they were talking about. 

Fucking epic.


----------



## Mori` (Dec 9, 2009)

I hope he cartwheels to the Octagon on Saturday.

Also Hazelett vs Daley @ 108 = exciting fight. Either an awesome sub, or an awesome KO


----------



## Raikiri (Dec 9, 2009)

LOLOLOLOLOL freaking diego sanchez. i love his yessing personally.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 9, 2009)

Moridin said:


> I hope he cartwheels to the Octagon on Saturday.
> 
> Also Hazelett vs Daley @ 108 = exciting fight. Either an awesome sub, or an awesome KO



lmao if he does that, BJ Penn will go nuts thinking Diego is looking him down for this fight, and then his ego will kick in.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 10, 2009)

Diego via YES Cartwheel knockout rnd 4. I'm calling it.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 10, 2009)

Frank Mir was talking a ton of trash about Kongo in his countdown interview, saying his stand up isn't really that world class, and that he's a better boxer then him, even calling him inarticulate I believe. Let's hope he can back it up. 

I imagine even Mir realizes his true best chance is to just take him down and score a sub.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm not entirely convinced he's wrong about Kongo's striking game being world class, but the boxing thing is rather questionable. Not that he's going to try to box him anyway, let's get real.

I got Mir by armbar rnd 2.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 10, 2009)

I'll go with Kongo by TKO in the first. I think he'll take Mir out the way Brandon Vera did.


----------



## Green Poncho (Dec 11, 2009)

ScottAlmighty said:
			
		

> I'd like to see TUF season 12 consist of JUST Mike Tyson being trained by various UFC legends to make his MMA debut.
> 
> The ratings would be unbelievable as you followed Tyson through 12 weeks of training and learning the basics of ground game and what not from guys like BJ and Nog. Every UFC fighter would want to show up for this one, and the whole sports world would tune in to watch what would basically be Rocky Balboa, except for real.
> 
> ...



Best idea from sherdog ever?


----------



## Mori` (Dec 11, 2009)

I've tried to like Frank Mir, I really have...but goddamn I hope Kongo knocks him out on Saturday =p

Also lmao at their presser pic, Kongo all suited up and Mir in a tracksuit heh


----------



## Green Poncho (Dec 11, 2009)

Frank Mir by submission, late first round or early second.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 11, 2009)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Frank Mir was talking a ton of trash about Kongo in his countdown interview, saying his stand up isn't really that world class, and that he's a better boxer then him, even calling him inarticulate I believe. Let's hope he can back it up.
> 
> I imagine even Mir realizes his true best chance is to just take him down and score a sub.



Mir said it himself he's gonna stand with Kongo for a bit and then take him to the ground and choke him.

I hope Kongo knocks him out, but that will be one hell of a tough fight for him.

*Mariusz Pudzianowski* has his MMA debut tonight! How awesome is that? Hope he does well and gets into one of the big organisations.


----------



## Green Poncho (Dec 11, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> Mir said it himself he's gonna stand with Kongo for a bit and then take him to the ground and choke him.
> 
> I hope Kongo knocks him out, but that will be one hell of a tough fight for him.
> 
> *Mariusz Pudzianowski* has his MMA debut tonight! How awesome is that? Hope he does well and gets into one of the big organisations.



What type of style is he going to be using? Boxing and wrestling?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 11, 2009)

Mixed Martial Arts.


----------



## Green Poncho (Dec 11, 2009)

Not very helpful.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 11, 2009)

He did some Kyokushin Karate for a while and boxing for 8 years before he was a strongman.


----------



## Green Poncho (Dec 11, 2009)

Hopefully he was a decent boxer and he wasn't bullshitting when he said he wasn't slow. Who knows, maybe he could be the anti-Lesnar.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 11, 2009)

Oh, shit! The strongman I was hearing so much about. Before, when I was just  hearing about him, I didn't know who it was. But now, seeing his picture, I remember that guy from when I used to watch that stuff.

Should be awesome. He's one of the strongest men in the world, afterall.


----------



## Green Poncho (Dec 11, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Oh, shit! The strongman I was hearing so much about. Before, when I was just  hearing about him, I didn't know who it was. But now, seeing his picture, I remember that guy from when I used to watch that stuff.
> 
> Should be awesome. *He's one of the strongest men in the world, afterall*.



Hasn't he confirmed he *the* strongest like, seven times in a row?


----------



## Gooba (Dec 11, 2009)

As of 2009 he is the second strongest, but he was the #1 more times than anyone ever.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 11, 2009)

He was the strongest man in the world 5 times, many other times on a top position, nobody in history beat that record.

He's a green or blue (can't remember) belt in Kyokushin, did some amateur boxing and is a great athlete. He can easily do a high kick and a split. He's also one of the fastest guys during competition, many of challenges are measured by time after all.

As long as he keeps his hands up and isn't afraid of being punched (like Sapp for example) I don't see how he can lose.
Whenever he does something, he does it 110%, so he should be well prepared.


----------



## Green Poncho (Dec 11, 2009)

Now I'm getting excited. When will the fight be?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 11, 2009)

Green Poncho said:


> Hasn't he confirmed he *the* strongest like, seven times in a row?


 Because there were other people that won, too:


Gooba said:


> As of 2009 he is the second strongest, but he was the #1 more times than anyone ever.


 


Kalashnikov said:


> He was the strongest man in the world 5 times, many other times on a top position, nobody in history beat that record.
> 
> He's a green or blue (can't remember) belt in Kyokushin, did some amateur boxing and is a great athlete. He can easily do a high kick and a split. He's also one of the fastest guys during competition, many of challenges are measured by time after all.
> 
> ...


 It's arguable if he was THE strongest (certainly wouldn't be after giving up pure strength training), but now he's just one of the strongest.

Either way, I'm quite interested to see how well he does.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 11, 2009)

TO THE DEATH!

Or until I gas.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 11, 2009)

Can't wait for Diego vs Penn. It has FoTY written all over it, if you ask me. Diego with his relentless assault vs Penn with his considerable skill. The question is, will BJ's cardio hold up. 

Either way, we know they gonna "get it", as Diego would say. They're going to get it, hard. And not in the way you're thinking.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 11, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Because there were other people that won, too:
> 
> It's arguable if he was THE strongest (certainly wouldn't be after giving up pure strength training), but now he's just one of the strongest.
> 
> Either way, I'm quite interested to see how well he does.



We also have to consider people who might be stronger, but never competed and there is someone like that almost for sure... Yeah, pure speculations and making stuff up. He was The Strongest 5 times, noone else did it = he is considered the strongest man in the world.


I just had "the shining" moment and I'm telling you - BJ will win in the first or second round. Mark my words.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 11, 2009)

I'd be inclined to give Sanchez the edge in aggressiveness but he's never fought someone like BJ before. I don't see BJ wilting under what Sanchez has to bring to the table either.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 11, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> We also have to consider people who might be stronger, but never competed and there is someone like that almost for sure... Yeah, pure speculations and making stuff up. He was The Strongest 5 times, noone else did it = he is considered the strongest man in the world.
> 
> 
> I just had "the shining" moment and I'm telling you - BJ will win in the first or second round. Mark my words.


 I could easily see that. Not everyone even knows about the competition, so it's possible (while not entirely plausible) that some back-water superman just doesn't know about it, or feels like he wouldn't cut it or is too tied up elsewhere to compete. Possibly just doesn't want to.

Sounds like a bet.  I'm certain that the fight will go at least to the fourth round. I'm not predicting a winner, but I assume it goes to a decision.


StrawHat4Life said:


> I'd be inclined to give Sanchez the edge in aggressiveness but he's never fought someone like BJ before. I don't see BJ wilting under what Sanchez has to bring to the table either.


 BJ is as tough as they come when he's not injured. He would've kept getting battered by GSP in their second fight if his corner didn't stop it, I'm sure.


----------



## Green Poncho (Dec 11, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> We also have to consider people who might be stronger, but never competed and there is someone like that almost for sure... Yeah, pure speculations and making stuff up. He was The Strongest 5 times, noone else did it = he is considered the strongest man in the world.
> 
> 
> *I just had "the shining" moment and I'm telling you - BJ will win in the first or second round. Mark my words*.



I'm getting the image of Fedor vs Arvolski, Arvolski coming off far more agressive rushing and throwing combos, winning and then one counter punch.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 11, 2009)

Arlovski doesn't have the Mexican Chin though. I don't see BJ knocking Diego out.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 11, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I could easily see that. Not everyone even knows about the competition, so it's possible (while not entirely plausible) that some back-water superman just doesn't know about it, or feels like he wouldn't cut it or is too tied up elsewhere to compete. Possibly just doesn't want to.
> 
> Sounds like a bet.  I'm certain that the fight will go at least to the fourth round. I'm not predicting a winner, but I assume it goes to a decision.
> 
> BJ is as tough as they come when he's not injured. He would've kept getting battered by GSP in their second fight if his corner didn't stop it, I'm sure.



Just like I said, pure bullshit speculations. No proof to not Pudzianowski credit for what he achieved and did and take away his "strongest man on the planet" title.

I've got a live stream link. Just some boring talking now, but the event should start in few minutes. Anyone interested?

Ok, maybe if the fight ends in maximum 3rd round I win, if it goes to 4th, 5th or dec you win. Stake - avy of choice for 2 weeks? :ho


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 11, 2009)

Green Poncho said:


> I'm getting the image of Fedor vs Arvolski, Arvolski coming off far more agressive rushing and throwing combos, winning and then one counter punch.



It won't be KO. Sub or maaaybe TKO.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 11, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> Just like I said, pure bullshit speculations. No proof to not Pudzianowski credit for what he achieved and did and take away his "strongest man on the planet" title.
> 
> I've got a live stream link. Just some boring talking now, but the event should start in few minutes. Anyone interested?
> 
> Ok, maybe if the fight ends in maximum 3rd round I win, if it goes to 4th, 5th or dec you win. Stake - avy of choice for 2 weeks? :ho


 I'll take that bet.  I have an old avatar in mind already, I just need to make some, ah, modifications. 

I think you should give us a play-by-play; especially me since I am at work.


----------



## Green Poncho (Dec 11, 2009)

Yeah, I wasn't really clear. What I meant was that Diego would come off the aggressor, pushing BJ around for most of the first round with his combos then BJ would get a quick 1-2 counter and push him back take him down and submit him.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 11, 2009)

No take-backs.  You put up a avatar bet regardless of wanting to or not, Green Poncho.


----------



## Green Poncho (Dec 11, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> No take-backs.  You put up a avatar bet regardless of wanting to or not, Green Poncho.



Huh? An avatar bet?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 11, 2009)

First fight was quite boring, guys gassed out after first round, not much action in second which resulted in tie (2 round fights). So they had 3rd extra round, and some German/Polish won. He was fighting some guy from Red Devils, so I was rooting for him, even though I'm Polish myself 

Second semi-final round about to start (it's a LHW championship tournament).

In general event looks more like DREAM than UFC and to be honest it's not as amateurish as I thought it will be.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 11, 2009)

I want explicit details. 

I just watched the weigh-in, and our strongman looks huge. Maybe too huge. I hope he doesn't gas after the first punch or something.  I know looks may be decieving though, and he didn't really gas in the competitions I watched (though that isn't really the same), I'm not sure about his tank.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 11, 2009)

Apparently they are fighting right now, or at least they were 10 minutes ago.

myp2p.eu and click "live sport"

I can't go there since I'm at work, but that is what I heard from sherdog.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 11, 2009)

I don't have time for more details  I'm running from common room to my room between the fights just to let you know what's going on.

2nd fight quite good, 3rd very interesting even though level is not very high, guys were equally weak, so it was a good show 

4th fight about to start. So far not bad to be honest.


About Pudzian - I can say for sure, but I'm 95% certain he won't gas out quickly. I know fighting and running with big blocks of wood are two different things, but his cardio was always top notch, at least among strongmen. In recent prefight interview I saw, he said at the beginning of the training (before this fight) he barely run 1km. Now he's running 5km no problem, 20 min of skipping rope and so on. It should be enough.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 11, 2009)

I'll be back in a while and better see some highly detailed PBP from you on the fight, or else.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 11, 2009)

When do you think the Pud fight is going to start?


----------



## Gooba (Dec 11, 2009)

**


----------



## Gooba (Dec 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



MARIUS BY BULLRAPE

Time to set up Marius v Brock


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Awesomely strong kicks, not strange considering he's got to have strong legs for all that lifting etc.
The only thing I'm sad about is that we still know nothing about his chin and ability to take punches.

But right now I'm so high on the hype and patriotic feeling I want to see Brock vs Pudzian too


----------



## Green Poncho (Dec 11, 2009)

How did he win and how long did it take?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 11, 2009)

Impressive power in those leg kicks. Reminds me of Brock's debut where it was over all too quickly and it just left more questions than answers.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 11, 2009)

I want him to beat Brock then fight and lose to Fedor.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 11, 2009)

I don't think he'd beat either, really; outside of a puncher's chance he can't hang with either of them. Brock could probably take him down at will and pound him out while Fedor would take him down at will and throw on an armbar. Even the ref was able to armbar him.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 11, 2009)

Gooba said:


> I want him to beat Brock then fight and lose to Fedor.



Seconded 



CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't think he'd beat either, really; outside of a puncher's chance he can't hang with either of them. Brock could probably take him down at will and pound him out while Fedor would take him down at will and throw on an armbar. Even the ref was able to armbar him.



Pudzian would just power his way out of there, grab Lesnar arm, rip it off and smack Brock with it. 

No seriously, right now it wouldn't be a fair match, Mariusz was training MMA only for 2 months. Give him one year and he'll do the same what he did to Najman (if he has a good chin).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 11, 2009)

How much does he weigh, anyway? He looks ridiculously large.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 11, 2009)

He IS ridiculously large.

When he competes it's around 145kg (322 pounds). For this fight he weighted in with 127 kg (282 pounds). I think 17 pounds shouldn't be a very big problem for him.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 11, 2009)

The bigger they are... 

Even with a few more years of training I don't think he could just power out of Brock's ground. We're talking about a monster of a man in his own right with world class wrestling.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 11, 2009)

Can someone post a vid link of that fight? I want to see Pudz pound someone.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 12, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrnDiPmQips[/YOUTUBE]



CrazyMoronX said:


> The bigger they are...
> 
> Even with a few more years of training I don't think he could just power out of Brock's ground. *We're talking about a monster of a man* in his own right with world class wrestling.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 12, 2009)

Wow that guys a monster. 

He'd still get pounded by Brock though.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 12, 2009)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Wow that guys a monster.
> 
> He'd still get pounded by Brock though.



I'm not 100% sure. But we are talking about 2 months of training in Poland vs 1,5 year of training with the best US coaches.
Give him some time... :ho


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 12, 2009)

Well if Brock even comes back that is.


----------



## Green Poncho (Dec 12, 2009)

Well, that was a raep.


----------



## Mori` (Dec 12, 2009)

lol, that was just raw power heh. It was a funny event, production-wise it was way better than I was expecting, though fight-wise it wasn't great, and there were an awesome quantity of Polish adverts.

Can't fucking wait for tonight


----------



## Rampage (Dec 12, 2009)

Tonight will be sick


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 12, 2009)

Moridin said:


> lol, that was just raw power heh. It was a funny event, production-wise it was way better than I was expecting, though fight-wise it wasn't great, and there were an awesome quantity of Polish adverts.
> 
> Can't fucking wait for tonight



Completely agree.

Production, like I said before, it was better than expected. Skill wise, pretty poor, although some fights were interesting because guys were equally weak 
And yes, amount of adverts is killing me, but it's because of TV station that was broadcasting it - they keep getting fined for having too much adverts in the middle of the movies and such, but they don't care since they get more money from those ads 
It was still better than during Golota vs Adamek boxing match few weeks ago. There were ads even in between the rounds.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------


Predictions for tonight:

*Penn* via submission (maybe TKO) in 1st or 2nd round.

*Kongo* via KO/TKO in 2nd.

*Florian* via submission in 1st or 2nd.

*Fitch* via TKO in 1st or 2nd.

*Buentello* via decision.

*Belcher* via KO in 2nd or 3rd round.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 12, 2009)

I definitely don't see Sanchez getting finished in either the 1st or 2nd.

I say Sanchez wins, if I'm wrong I'll punch CMX in the testicles.


----------



## Mori` (Dec 12, 2009)

Havoc said:


> I say Sanchez wins, if I'm wrong I'll punch CMX in the testicles.



I now say Sanchez wins too 

Seriously though, I think BJ probably has it but hrm, I'm pulling for a Diego upset. The start of the first round is going to be insane


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 12, 2009)

Sanchez has tons of energy, but when BJ gets his back, there's no helping it, and BJ will get his back eventually, Sanchez is too emotional and not cautious enough. He may not tap, he'll just be put to sleep.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 12, 2009)

BJ Penn vs Diego Sanchez = Penn by TKO (4th round) 

Chiek Kongo vs Frank Mir = Mir by Submission (2nd round)

Kenflo vs Clay Guida = Kenny by Submission (3rd round)

Jon Fitch vs Mike Pierce= Fitch by decision

Struve vs Buellento = Struve by Submission (2nd round)


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Dec 12, 2009)

Will anyone have a live stream? 

Edit: Nevermind. :3


----------



## Mori` (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm watching via sopcast as per usual so can hook you up if you need ^^

ed: guess you're all set


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 12, 2009)

It started 

WAR PUDZI- I mean WAR BJ!


----------



## Ironhide (Dec 12, 2009)

BJ Penn vs Diego Sanchez = Penn by Submission

Chiek Kongo vs Frank Mir = Mir by Submission 

Kenflo vs Clay Guida = Kenny by decision

Jon Fitch vs Mike Pierce= Fitch by decision


----------



## Mori` (Dec 12, 2009)

Goddamn Struve/Buentello has turned into a war. What a crazy 2nd round, just throwing down heh. Jumping right =p


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn, I was close. Low kicks in 3rd round did the job for judges.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow Florian really swarmed Guida. Impressive finish from Florian. Guida was really bloodied up.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Kalashnikov said:


> *Florian* via submission in 1st or 2nd.



Check


----------



## Mori` (Dec 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



War Kenny! Very nice showing


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Kalashnikov said:


> *Fitch* via TKO in 1st or 2nd.



Half check 

Well, in Dream Fitch would probably lose. Tough fight, but one more round and Fitch would be out.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 12, 2009)

If Mir ends up submitting Kongo this is just going to make his ego swell even more.


----------



## Mori` (Dec 12, 2009)

Meh if he subs Kongo it won't be too bad, if he somehow knocks him out...then there'd be issues =p


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dammit!


----------



## Mori` (Dec 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



motherfuck ¬_¬

oh well, fair play mir, backed up his talk


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



FFS. I feel bad for Kongo


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Dec 12, 2009)

Kongo has never impressed me. And I could care less about Mir and Lesnar.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Kalashnikov said:


> *Belcher* via KO in 2nd or 3rd round.



Half check.

Still mad about Mir vs Kongo.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Dec 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _BJ v Diego_ 



I'm not surprised at Diego getting rocked, he's never really taken any power shots from a heavy hitter if I recall correctly. He doesn'thave many options now that he's felt BJ's power.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sanchez is a Jiraya of MMA, he brought himself to life with pure willpower.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Dec 13, 2009)

Diego's a tough guy.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



You can't ever question BJ's conditioning after this. He was simply out of Diego's league.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



omg sanchez got raped


----------



## K-deps (Dec 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That was a NASTY cut


----------



## Mori` (Dec 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That was just dominant from BJ, superb performance. Diego can take one hell of a beating, just was out of his league in there

nasty nasty cut


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 13, 2009)

Great event, fights lived up to the expectations.



Btw, UFC 108 lost another 2 fighters


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Dec 13, 2009)

Why does everyone try to go for singles or a double against Penn? The only ones to get that to work where Hughes and Pierre, who had good size advantages.
Machida used a simple foot sweep and put Penn on his back. Look at Aoki, he's good with using his judo for takedowns.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 13, 2009)

??PR?ŞŞ?? said:


> Why does everyone try to go for singles or a double against Penn? The only ones to get that to work where Hughes and Pierre, who had good size advantages.
> Machida used a simple foot sweep and put Penn on his back. Look at Aoki, he's good with using his judo for takedowns.



Did you try thinking, maybe they don't know judo throws?


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Dec 13, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> Did you try thinking, maybe they don't know judo throws?



I'm not saying they learn advanced Sh!t, just diversify their takedowns. Especially against someone you know is difficult to take down with singles/doubles, working with some footsweeps, etc. I hate seeing a guy for the same  thing over and over, like Diego did or Kitaoka, Ishida, etc.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 13, 2009)

ÐÈPRÈŞŞÈÐ said:


> Why does everyone try to go for singles or a double against Penn? The only ones to get that to work where Hughes and Pierre, who had good size advantages.
> Machida used a simple foot sweep and put Penn on his back. Look at Aoki, he's good with using his judo for takedowns.



I think they all saw how seemingly effortlessly GSP took BJ down and how he destroyed him, and made the error of thinking they could do it too. After the GSP loss, perhaps they viewed it as a blueprint on how to beat BJ, forgetting that GSP himself is like the best takedown artist in MMA. Easier said then done.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 13, 2009)

??PR?ŞŞ?? said:


> I'm not saying they learn advanced Sh!t, just diversify their takedowns. Especially against someone you know is difficult to take down with singles/doubles, working with some footsweeps, etc. I hate seeing a guy for the same  thing over and over, like Diego did or Kitaoka, Ishida, etc.



To be able to successfully pull out even basic throw against guy with good TD defence, you've got to have good throwing skills, not just few moves you learned 2 months ago and not really concentrated on mastering them.

But I agree, they should at least _try_ to do so. Judo is a great asset in every MMA fight. Look Fedor, Mousasi, Dong Hyun Kim, Yoshida (well, he got KO'd but it's because of his not good striking), etc.



StrawHat4Life said:


> I think they all saw how effortlessly GSP took BJ down and how he destroyed him, and made the error of thinking they could do it too. After the GSP loss, perhaps they viewed it as a blueprint on how to beat BJ, forgetting that GSP himself is like the best takedown artist in MMA. Easier said then done.



Yeah, I'm pretty sure they all thought they have strength of 170 pounder and skills of GSP. I'm also pretty much sure all their coaches forgot about how good GSP is and what is he good at and what are their guys good at. They found out their fighting BJ like 2 hours ago, after all.

Lol.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 13, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty sure they all thought they have strength of 170 pounder and skills of GSP. I'm also pretty much sure all their coaches forgot about how good GSP is and what is he good at and what are their guys good at. They found out their fighting BJ like 2 hours ago, after all.
> 
> Lol.



Kenny did train with GSP, and all his pre fight talk revolved around how he thought that BJ had lost his heart, and was beatable now. GSP didn't just beat BJ he manhandled him. I think there might've been a perception that BJ might've lost something in that loss.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 13, 2009)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Kenny did train with GSP, and all his pre fight talk revolved aorund he thought that BJ had lost his heart, and was beatable now. GSP didn't just beat BJ he manhandled him. I think there might've been a perception that BJ might've lost something in that loss.



Hype talk for you to be more fired up for the fight.

Sanchez said he'll destroy Penn, but did you really think he has a chance to do so? Decision was most he could hope for.

Of course he wanted to take him down, it was his best bet, but don't say nonsense like "maybe they forgot that GSP is much heavier, stronger and better at TD".


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 13, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> Hype talk for you to be more fired up for the fight.
> 
> Sanchez said he'll destroy Penn, but did you really think he has a chance to do so? Decision was most he could hope for.
> 
> Of course he wanted to take him down, it was his best bet, but don't say nonsense like "maybe they forgot that GSP is much heavier, stronger and better at TD".



Proof is in the pudding though. Kenny followed the same gameplan that GSP did, and for three rounds no less before BJ had enough of him. As for Sanchez, well of course he thought he could beat BJ soundly. He's a mentally tough dude who thought it was his time. Just like Kenny probably did. Never said they thought they were GSP, but I do think they both underestimated BJ. Especially Kenny, after the GSP loss.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 13, 2009)

*BJ Penn vs Diego Sanchez = Penn by TKO (4th round) 

Chiek Kongo vs Frank Mir = Mir by Submission (2nd round)

Kenflo vs Clay Guida = Kenny by Submission (3rd round)

Jon Fitch vs Mike Pierce= Fitch by decision

Struve vs Buellento = Struve by Submission (2nd round)[/quote]
Yippy :]. Got almost everything else right except the rounds >: P.*


----------



## Green Poncho (Dec 13, 2009)

My god there was lots of blood...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 13, 2009)

Really awesome show last night. Wish the dumbshit fans didn't start booing the second anyone went for a takedown and got stuffed on it, though. That shit bothers me a lot. Diego is one gutsy mofo, but godDAMN did BJ prove why he is the best. Think they might run Kenny/Diego next? Seems kinda natural to me, though, who the hell does BJ face now?

DaMarques threw one hell of an upkick to set-up that triangle. Dude looked to be out on his feet. Really thought Johnson was done when Garcia locked in the necktie choke.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 13, 2009)

BJ is going to fight Gray Maynard or Frankie Edgar. Depends on if Gray wins his next fight.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 13, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> BJ is going to fight Gray Maynard or Frankie Edgar. Depends on if Gray wins his next fight.



Didn't Gray beat Frankie Edgar? Or was it Tyson Griffin?


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 13, 2009)

penn vs sanchez and kongo vs mir was just as I predicted, and i wanted to see some upsets 
i kinda feel sorry for sanchez after that loss, penn just dominated him pretty badly.
mir, no surprise there.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 13, 2009)

Penn has no challenges at 155.


----------



## Green Poncho (Dec 13, 2009)

He should move up a weight class.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 13, 2009)

He should move up to HW and fight Fedor


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2009)

I underestimated Penn.  I thought all of his glory days were over.  Glad to see he proved me wrong.

I agree with Havoc.  I don't really see an attractive match-up for him right now.  The next guy sent up to face him will basically just be the next victim.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 13, 2009)

Havoc said:


> He should move up to HW and fight Fedor



He would need to get in the line. Hendo wants a shot at Fedor first.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 13, 2009)

Lmao, Hendo is crazy.

I like him.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 13, 2009)

after the bisping fight. he's looking for bigger fish. shields and mousasi, maybe. fedor would eat him alive though.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 13, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> He would need to get in the line. Hendo wants a shot at Fedor first.



 indeed. 


With most I would scoff, but this is Hendo, so I'd cautiously say that I believe Hendo would be able to figure out a way to go the distance. 

But seriously... can you imagine the explosiveness of the opening first round of a Fedor-Hendo fight? It'd be another Mario Sperry-Ninja Rua.


----------



## illusion (Dec 13, 2009)

Anybody else mind seeing BJ, maybe clearing out the 155 division from the WEC? Maybe have the WEC send over Cowboy, Ben Henderson, or Varner. I'm not saying they'd beat Penn, but it looks a hell of a lot more exciting then Maynard or Edgar.

I think Edgar is way too small to take on BJ and Maynard is a great fighter, but godamn he's so boring to watch. He hasn't finished anybody in his last 5 fights. That's probably the only reason he hasn't made it big yet, cause he's beaten some great fighters in Edgar and Huerta, not to mention he's still undefeated.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 14, 2009)

Hendo is going to fight Shields and Mousasi before Fedor. Henderson would get dominated by Fedor anyway.

@SH4L, yes Gray Maynard beat Frankie Edgar.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 14, 2009)

illusion said:


> Anybody else mind seeing BJ, maybe clearing out the 155 division from the WEC? Maybe have the WEC send over Cowboy, Ben Henderson, or Varner. I'm not saying they'd beat Penn, but it looks a hell of a lot more exciting then Maynard or Edgar.
> 
> I think Edgar is way too small to take on BJ and Maynard is a great fighter, but godamn he's so boring to watch. He hasn't finished anybody in his last 5 fights. That's probably the only reason he hasn't made it big yet, cause he's beaten some great fighters in Edgar and Huerta, not to mention he's still undefeated.



BJ going to into the WEC would be fun but overkill imo. 

I know there's a weight disparity but I've always wanted to see him fight Miguel Torres, or Urijah Faber.


----------



## illusion (Dec 14, 2009)

StrawHat4Life said:


> BJ going to into the WEC would be fun but overkill imo.
> 
> I know there's a weight disparity but I've always wanted to see him fight Miguel Torres, or Urijah Faber.



I love Torres, but he fights at 135 and would get broken in half by BJ. Urijah might be fun, but I don't think he's big or strong enough to get BJ to the ground. He'd get picked apart on his feet.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 14, 2009)

illusion said:


> Urijah might be fun, but I don't think he's big or strong enough to get BJ to the ground.



Well, considering Sanchez couldn't.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 14, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> *Hendo is going to fight Shields and Mousasi before Fedor.* Henderson would get dominated by Fedor anyway.
> 
> @SH4L, yes Gray Maynard beat Frankie Edgar.



How do you know that?


----------



## Gooba (Dec 14, 2009)

alittle off...



> So to me the best thing for BJ and his fans is to move up and work his way to a welterweight title shot against Georges St. Pierre.
> 
> GSP-Penn III anyone?


That is silly, one of the few performances more dominant than BJ vs Diego was GSP vs BJ 2.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 14, 2009)

It went to the 5th round, you know what that means. 


I wasn't too surprised BJ won, or that he dominated as much as he did; I was more surprised by how Diego nearly got knocked out then nearly refused to fight for the rest of the night. 

I also found Kongo vs Mir humorous. I wonder who they'll have Mir fight next? Velasquez? With Brock out for a while I can see it being either Cain or Carwin, but that's just me.


----------



## Green Poncho (Dec 14, 2009)

I think if BJ Penn fought GSP again he might have a better shot this time, both he and Frank Mir seemed to have taken both of their crushing defeats personally and have increased there training immensely.



Brock Lesnar vs Frank Mir III and BJ Penn vs GSP III would be very interesting. Hell, put that on one card.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 14, 2009)

Brock vs Mir III, sure. They are 1-1. 

BJ vs GSP III? I don't know about that one; they are 2-0 and BJ just doesn't seem to have an answer. Maybe he could come out and pull a Rampage-esque win (Wanderlei), but GSP isn't on declining in chin/speed, he is improving every day. Let him fight a contender at 170 and see how he does. Give him Fitch and if he beats him in stunning fashion, maybe give him GSP III.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 14, 2009)

Green Poncho said:


> I think if BJ Penn fought GSP again he might have a better shot this time, both he and Frank Mir seemed to have taken both of their crushing defeats personally and have increased there training immensely.
> 
> 
> 
> Brock Lesnar vs Frank Mir III and BJ Penn vs GSP III would be very interesting. Hell, put that on one card.


Your before pic is from way before, this is from the UFC 100 weigh in.


Heh, a nice quote I found about Marius.





> Mariusz has muscles in places most guys dont even have places.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 14, 2009)

I would love to see Jose Aldo try to take on Penn. 




Kalashnikov said:


> How do you know that?



interviews from Scott Coker and Dan Henderson on Sherdog & MMA Live respectively. Henderson's first fight is going to be against Jake Shields most likely.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 14, 2009)

I'd like to see Hendo smash Shield's face in. 

I'd also like to see Hendo smash Shield's face in after he smashed it in the first time. 

I'd then like to see him smash it again, reduntatly.


----------



## Mori` (Dec 14, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I also found Kongo vs Mir humorous. I wonder who they'll have Mir fight next? Velasquez? With Brock out for a while I can see it being either Cain or Carwin, but that's just me.



Should be Carwin imo, and as soon as possible. 

If he punches Mir in the face and knocks him out everyone can be happy he's knocked Mir out in the wake of more inevitable trashtalking, and he also gets a big win to his name legitimising his title shot. 

If Mir wins he picks up another solid victory, and you get to put him in for the title shot against Lesnar (which will undoubtedly have huge hype and interest behind behind it).

My only problem with this is the winner of Nog/Velasquez seem like the next logical challenger after that, but there would have to either be a long lay off pre-title shot, or another fight for either to make that work.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 14, 2009)

Brock's absence does screw over someone, no doubt. Puts at least 2 fighters in possible limbo, or having to fight again and putting their title shot in jeapordy. Such is life, I suppose.

Depending on when Brock is back I can see them participating in a mini tournament style thing and queing up for the shot.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 14, 2009)

i think mir should get another chance at Brock. as for penn vs GSP, same results everytime


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 14, 2009)

illusion said:


> Anybody else mind seeing BJ, maybe clearing out the 155 division from the WEC? Maybe have the WEC send over Cowboy, Ben Henderson, or Varner. I'm not saying they'd beat Penn, but it looks a hell of a lot more exciting then Maynard or Edgar.


BJ killing Jamie Varner would make me a very happy man. :ho


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 15, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> I would love to see Jose Aldo try to take on Penn.
> 
> interviews from Scott Coker and Dan Henderson on Sherdog & MMA Live respectively. Henderson's first fight is going to be against Jake Shields most likely.





Kalashnikov said:


> He would need to get in the line. Hendo wants a shot at Fedor first.







StrawHat4Life said:


> BJ going to into the WEC would be fun but overkill imo.
> 
> I know there's a weight disparity but I've always wanted to see him fight Miguel Torres, or Urijah Faber.



Seriously, what for? It's even more ridiculous than Fedor in LHW.



Gooba said:


> Your before pic is from way before, this is from the UFC 100 weigh in.
> 
> 
> Heh, a nice quote I found about Marius.



I guess people forget that's not Naruto we're discussing here and they think they can troll/post bullshit and stretch out facts without others noticing it.
Of course Mir got bigger, but show picture of fresh, flexing Mir against old, old pic of him after fight and relaxed servers no point whatsoever.

Mir vs Carwin should happen. I know it's kinda unfair for Carwin, because he was supposed to get a shot at title already, but if can't beat Mir, he's not worth a title anyway.

If Mir can beat up Carwin, set up rematch with Nog first, then eventually (I don't think Mir will "beat" Nog like he did last), give him a title shot again.


----------



## Mori` (Dec 15, 2009)

Carwin's said he'd be happy to fight Mir, so I really think that's going to be announced soon. It'd give the division some more direction rather than having both your champ and challenger floating around in limbo


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 15, 2009)

I think Carwin takes Mir unless Mir's striking really is as good as he thinks it is. Hard to say just based on what we've seen (though, record-wise he looks good beating both Nog and Kongo with what started with a standing punch). Carwin can stuff the takedowns and keep it on the feet and, presumably, knock Mir out.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 15, 2009)

thiago silva vs rashad evans for UFC 108. weee


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 15, 2009)

I want Rashad to win and in dominate fashion.  Just so he can set up the Rampage comeback a little better, I have nothing against Thiago.


----------



## illusion (Dec 16, 2009)

The 108 card looks weak as hell, aside from the Evans/Silva match, the rest looks like a fight night card. I'm not saying there aren't any other good fights, but it's hard to justify $50 for this.

110 is gonna be epic though, barring any injuries, of course.


----------



## Talvius (Dec 16, 2009)

illusion said:


> The 108 card looks weak as hell, aside from the Evans/Silva match, the rest looks like a fight night card. I'm not saying there aren't any other good fights, but it's hard to justify $50 for this.
> 
> 110 is gonna be epic though, barring any injuries, of course.



my thoughts exactly


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm also looking forward to Dustin Hazelett vs Paul Daley. Hazelett is sick, I knew he's gonna go far the first time I saw him.

Rogeiro Nogueira is out of UFC 109 due to injury (ankle).

Place your bets who's next - I say Mir, because of over-inflated ego causing headache


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 16, 2009)

Looks good, better than TUF in my opinion.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZhjYhaVNwcI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mori` (Dec 16, 2009)

illusion said:


> The 108 card looks weak as hell, aside from the Evans/Silva match, the rest looks like a fight night card. I'm not saying there aren't any other good fights, but it's hard to justify $50 for this.



tbh I'm more interested in JDS vs Yvel and Daley vs Hazelett. Don't care for Silva much, just want Rashad to win and be done with it.



Kalashnikov said:


> Rogeiro Nogueira is out of UFC 109 due to injury (ankle).
> 
> Place your bets who's next - I say Mir, because of over-inflated ego causing headache



Heh, Rogerio vs Vera was a bit weird anyway given how he'd just decimated one of the upper end lhw contenders whilst Vera lost to Couture. Looks like Bones Jones vs Vera instead =)

Mir won't get injured, interim title fight at 111


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 16, 2009)

Damn UFC trying to rob us of our hard-earned monies on such low-grade cards. 

Wait a minute, I always just watch the fights online anyway.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 16, 2009)

Moridin said:


> tbh I'm more interested in JDS vs Yvel and Daley vs Hazelett. Don't care for Silva much, just want Rashad to win and be done with it.
> 
> Heh, Rogerio vs Vera was a bit weird anyway given how he'd just decimated one of the upper end lhw contenders whilst Vera lost to Couture. Looks like Bones Jones vs Vera instead =)
> 
> Mir won't get injured, interim title fight at 111



Who do you place your bet on, then? 



CrazyMoronX said:


> Damn UFC trying to rob us of our hard-earned monies on such low-grade cards.
> 
> Wait a minute, I always just watch the fights online anyway.



But what IF we wanted to pay for it?
Online or not, Dana is technically robbing us off money anyway 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 16, 2009)

I suppose, but it's not his fault all the fighters got injured and sick and the moon aligned with Venus and erased the minds of the fighters and then aliens abducted half the roster to get anally probed that weekend. Not his fault at all.

Although he does seem like an alien sometimes.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 16, 2009)

They shouldn't announce any fights until the weigh ins just because 95% of them get canceled beforehand.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 16, 2009)

That would only work if they could force the fighters into some kind of non-disclosure contract. They already have enough contracts as it is.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 16, 2009)

They should fight in masks, only to find out who were they fighting with after the official result


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 16, 2009)

That might work on some of the non-tatted fighters who have the same bodies. Of which there are very, very few. 

I mean, you could have Anderson Silva fighting Tito Ortiz with masks on (the giant head would be a dead giveaway) and still probably guess who's fighting. Even if they wore neutral shorts.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 16, 2009)

it seems they've only announced 2 main cards so far


----------



## Mori` (Dec 16, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> Who do you place your bet on, then?



For which fight?

Vera/Bones Jones? Jones all the way


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 16, 2009)

Moridin said:


> For which fight?
> 
> Vera/Bones Jones? Jones all the way



Who's getting injured next


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 16, 2009)

Evans will get injured and they'll replaced him with Rich Franklin for no good reason.


PS: you owe me an avatar, remember?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 16, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Evans will get injured and they'll replaced him with Rich Franklin for no good reason.
> 
> 
> PS: you owe me an avatar, remember?



I lol'd at first part of post 

And I got sad when I found out you remember about our bet 
Diego was technically out in the first round


----------



## Green Poncho (Dec 16, 2009)

Shane Carwin vs Frank Mir? Frank Mir rapes.

I don't get the Carwin hype, he beats a bunch of nobodies and when he finally competes with an actual contender he gets beaten up for a minute, getting rocked, taken down and nearly mounted before getting one lucky punch in. The idea of him having anywhere near Brock's level, who's been fighting nothing but top contenders since the beginning of his career (aside from his debut), seems ridiculous.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 16, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> I lol'd at first part of post
> 
> And I got sad when I found out you remember about our bet
> Diego was technically out in the first round


 Technically he could've been finished--but he wasn't. 

I'll have my avatar ready tonight. 


Green Poncho said:


> Shane Carwin vs Frank Mir? Frank Mir rapes.
> 
> I don't get the Carwin hype, he beats a bunch of nobodies and when he finally competes with an actual contender he gets beaten up for a minute, getting rocked, taken down and nearly mounted before getting one lucky punch in. The idea of him having anywhere near Brock's level, who's been fighting nothing but top contenders since the beginning of his career (aside from his debut), seems ridiculous.


 Carwin vs Mir should answer some questions about the guy and I do agree that his title shot was a bit premature. Still, the fact he got rocked and was able to recover then win the fight says something. I wouldn't count him out; on paper he has a great shot at beating Mir.


----------



## Green Poncho (Dec 16, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Technically he could've been finished--but he wasn't.
> 
> I'll have my avatar ready tonight.
> 
> Carwin vs Mir should answer some questions about the guy and I do agree that his title shot was a bit premature. Still, the fact he got rocked and was able to recover then win the fight says something. I wouldn't count him out; on paper he has a great shot at beating Mir.



He's a slower, weaker version of Brock Lesnar with even less stand up. The only thing he has over Brock is BJJ and I doubt he will out match Frank Mir in that department.

Frank Mir should be superior in every way, except possibly cardio (no clue for any fighter really, the only time I can judge cardio is when they're bright red and panting), strength (the old Mir, the Mir in his last couple fights...) and takedowns.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 16, 2009)

Green Poncho said:


> He's a slower, weaker version of Brock Lesnar with even less stand up. The only thing he has over Brock is BJJ and I doubt he will out match Frank Mir in that department.
> 
> Frank Mir should be superior in every way, except possibly cardio (no clue for any fighter really, the only time I can judge cardio is when they're bright red and panting), strength (the old Mir, the Mir in his last couple fights...) and takedowns.



You overrate Lesnar's or underrate Carwin's striking.


----------



## Green Poncho (Dec 16, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> *You overrate Lesnar's* or underrate Carwin's striking.



Likely this.


*Spoiler*: _Also, Lesnar vs Carwin results_


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 17, 2009)

Lesnar's stand up is not as good as Carwin. Lesnar is still a complete novice at striking, and his power and reach advantage won't mean as much against Carwin as it did against Randy.


----------



## Talvius (Dec 17, 2009)

wtf! ufc 110 = epic!

Rodrigo vs Velasquez
Wanderlei vs Bisping
Joe Daddy vs George
Jardine vs Bader
Cro Cop vs Rothwell



officially hyped for this


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah, the Australian card looks hot. Hopefully no one gets injured.


----------



## Mori` (Dec 17, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> Who's getting injured next



Coleman will put his hip out in the pre-Christmas rush.

===



Carwins hands are better than Lesnar's and he sure loves his one-two. I don't think Lesnar was ever really going to want to keep it standing so the point is kinda moot.

It's hard to tell what state Mir's stand up is in (aside from good); he scored an impressive knockdown on Kongo but it was pretty much the first real punch thrown and was obviously the result of a smart gameplan (fake the shot, overhand left) rather than really winning an exchange on the feet.


----------



## Green Poncho (Dec 17, 2009)

His stand up is horribly, aside from the mentioned one-two combo from above (which it should be noted leaves his face wide open for the two), he seems to mostly through wild hooks while leaving his face wide open. In his three UFC victories, in his first he fought a guy who had the same brawling style, but had a slight reach advantage and a weight advantage of over 30 pounds. In his second he fought an opponent having his UFC debut while having a 8 inch reach advantage and a slight weight advantage. Another brawler. In the Gonzaga fight nearly every hook he thrown was countered with a jab or a hook of Gonzaga's own and he was nearly knocked out. He also failed every takedown attempt. Then while trying to retreat from Gonzaga he threw a wild right hook that caught him on the back of the jaw, knocking him out.

Hence why I predict this:

*Spoiler*: _Also, Lesnar vs Carwin results_ 








Counter right straight when he throws that wild right hook for the millionth time, and considering he was getting hurt by the counter jabs of a backtracking Gonzaga and nearly knocked out by his hooks while backing off, he gets rocked or hurt badly and gets taken down by Lesnar. KO or TKO first round.

Frank Mir takes him down the same way he took down Kongo. KO or Submission first round.

Using an easily and devastatingly countered combo over and over isn't going to get him past any of the divisions top contenders aside from luck (boxer's chance and all that).

Unless he has been holding back his last few fights he isn't going to last a round with Frank Mir.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 17, 2009)

Well the Mir fight should answer a lot of questions. Honestly, I haven't been keeping up with Carwin's career or anything. I think I've only seen 2 of his fights tops.

110 looks alright; who is this George character Joe is fighting? George Sterpeorpeorpopoplis?


----------



## Talvius (Dec 17, 2009)

honestly i dunno george but watching joe fight is always fun in my book


----------



## Green Poncho (Dec 17, 2009)

CroCop vs Rothwell? Hope Rothwell remembers to keep his hands above those man tits of his this time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 17, 2009)

If it's Stiourpolsous or whatever, I tihnk he might be in for a rough night. I still think Joe should win, but it's hard to say. 

As for Rothwell, I hope Mirko kicks his head into orbit. I don't dislike Rothwell or anything (I don't like him either), but I would give my right testicle to see him back in form again.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 17, 2009)

Talvius said:


> wtf! ufc 110 = epic!
> 
> Rodrigo vs Velasquez
> Wanderlei vs Bisping
> ...



Meh.

I really only care about Wand and Bisping.

And that's mainly so I can see Bisping get ktfo again.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 17, 2009)

George Stiourpolsous is pretty legit. Real solid BJJ, and his striking is becoming more and more technical.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 17, 2009)

I take that back, I want to see Wand AND Nog fights.


----------



## Green Poncho (Dec 17, 2009)

Cain vs Nog could be interesting, will be nice to see how Cain's hype train does against him.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 17, 2009)

Any card with Wand on it is an awesome card.  That man knows how to put on a show like no other man in the business.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll be pulling for Nog and Wand for sure, though I can see either of them losing (Nog less so, but anything's possible). Maybe it's still not too late to hope for a Wanderlei comeback.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 17, 2009)

UFC 107 is exactly the reason why Penn should stop trying to move up and stick to LW.


----------



## Green Poncho (Dec 17, 2009)

Lord of the Bling said:


> UFC 107 is exactly the reason why Penn should stop trying to move up and stick to LW.



I can't help but have the opposite opinion.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 17, 2009)

Why do you say that?

Each time he tries to move up, he gets slapped back down to LW.  When he fights at LW, he dominates.

The answer is clear.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 17, 2009)

How about if he fights GSP again, redundantly, and loses--no grease allowed--he sticks to LW for good, deal?


----------



## Green Poncho (Dec 17, 2009)

I think he might have a better chance against GSP if he fought him as a WW rather than a LW who gained a few pounds. Maybe fight a couple other WW first, fully adapting to the difference in size.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 17, 2009)

He's not a WW though; he never was. He used to fight WWs as a bloated LW with his skill alone. Skill just isn't enough against GSP since he has it in spades along with superior size, strength, and athleticism.


----------



## Green Poncho (Dec 17, 2009)

Hence why I believe he has to make a full transition to WW, not just gain a few pounds, fight the best in WW, cry and go back down to LW.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 17, 2009)

Unless he completely recreates his body and has to cut 15+ pounds to get to WW I don't see it happening. And, even if he tried, that could take years.


----------



## Green Poncho (Dec 17, 2009)

I think it depends on how much hes willing to commit to moving up a weight class, I wouldn't be too surprised if he could do it in a year if he took said year off, and hired coaches just to help him with the weight change (dietitians, weight coaches and such).


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 17, 2009)

It would only take a year to a year in a half to transition from LW to WW w/o ill effects. You don't have to reconstruct your body to go from 155+ to 170+.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 17, 2009)

You do if you want to be big enough and strong enough to fight GSP. The guy's so big and powerful he makes the big and powerful WWs look pitiful.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 17, 2009)

GSP is a big WW, but he's hardly the Gray Maynard of his division. There are a few people who are just as big as him. Penn is just as athletic if not more than GSP. He's never trained to become bigger before. So you really can't assume that he would be a weak welterweight in less he actually tried to make a serious attempt at it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 17, 2009)

GSP is the guy that kicks the division's Gray Maynard's ass and makes him look like shit. Who are these giant WWs that are bigger than GSP? Thiago Alves? Anthony Johnson?

As big as BJ wants to get I don't see any other fights going any differently than GSP vs Penn II.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 17, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He's not a WW though; he never was. He used to fight WWs as a bloated LW with his skill alone. Skill just isn't enough against GSP since he has it in spades along with superior size, strength, and athleticism.



Less than 2 days after his fight with Sanchez, Penn was 184 pounds. Not saying that he gained that much muscles over few hours, but it shows you that he could be a fit 170 pounder with a bit of effort.



CrazyMoronX said:


> GSP is the guy that kicks the division's Gray Maynard's ass and makes him look like shit. Who are these giant WWs that are bigger than GSP? Thiago Alves? Anthony Johnson?
> 
> As big as BJ wants to get I don't see any other fights going any differently than GSP vs Penn II.



Yeah, Alves is a huge guy who should be fighting in MW really. Every single time he weights in with 172-174. Normally he walks around above 200.



Can't wait to see Wanderlei KO Bisping and Nog destroy Cain. Gonna feel good


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah, that should be good. But I'd be nervous if I were a Nog or Wand fan. Especially for Wanderlei; not so much on Nog's part, he seems back in it.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 17, 2009)

Wanderlei has a new conditioning coach, we'll see how it will work out.

Nog was never "out of it" he was just fighting Mir when he still should be in hospital.


----------



## illusion (Dec 17, 2009)

Lord of the Bling said:


> Why do you say that?
> 
> Each time he tries to move up, he gets slapped back down to LW.  When he fights at LW, he dominate.



Everytime? He moved up and won the WW title, he also (IMO) fought GSP to a draw in their first fight (I thought it was a 10-8 first round).

I know he got destroyed in his last fight against GSP, but hear me out. I think the BJ Penn we see now would rape the BJ we saw against GSP II. 

Did anyone watch that BJ/GSP show leading up to the fight? BJ was fucking around the entire time, chilling in some lagoons, taking a week and a half vacation to the Big Island with his girl, right in the middle of training. Not to mention his camp was filled with a bunch of "YES" men. Oh, you gonna go on a trip BJ? Ahh, OK, I guess we'll wait for you to get back... WTF?

Anyways, I'm not tryna make any excuses, he lost fair and square, but now that he trains his cardio with Marinovich (no more "YES" men) in Cali, he might be able to move up to WW, while staying in shape.

I'm a huge BJ fan, so of course I'm biased, but I think he could do it this time.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## Ippy (Dec 17, 2009)

illusion said:


> Everytime? He moved up and won the WW title


I was exaggerating.


----------



## illusion (Dec 17, 2009)

Lord of the Bling said:


> I was exaggerating.



My fault.


----------



## Green Poncho (Dec 17, 2009)

heh. Anderson will have retired by then.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 18, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> GSP is the guy that kicks the division's Gray Maynard's ass and makes him look like shit. Who are these giant WWs that are bigger than GSP? Thiago Alves? Anthony Johnson?
> 
> As big as BJ wants to get I don't see any other fights going any differently than GSP vs Penn II.



I don't understand your arguement then. You said that BJ can't beat GSP because he's too small. But based on what your saying, size isn't the factor. GSP beat Fitch, Alves, Hughes etc using his skill not his size.

Also, I'm not sure why you put a question mark behind Thiago Alves and Anthony Johnson. Those guys are clearly bigger than GSP. GSP is only 5'9 in a half. A lot of WW's are basically the same size. Jake Shields, Tyrone Woodley, Mayhem, Fitch off the top of my head. 

Whether you see BJ's fight with GSP going any differently isn't really relevant. I merely said that BJ can easily become a WW with out reconstructing his body. I'm not sure why you're even bringing up if he can beat GSP or not, that's a whole another debate in itself. I mean most people think Penn lost to GSP  because of size. :\. If Prodigy became a true WW, that advantage would obviously shrink. But again, that is a whole notha debate in itself. 

If Penn comes in at WW, GSP can't exploit his size advantage. If he beats a fit Penn @ 170, then it's more of a feat of his amazing technique as versus the natural size advantage. I mean, I never heard anyone say that GSP beat Koscheck just because he's bigger .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 18, 2009)

He is too small, and can't get big enough to take on GSP. He doesn't have the height, frame, or genetics required to get as big as some of the WW monsters. GSP is stronger than those monsters, and quite frankly not very much smaller.

Anyway, anyone going to be watching Strikeforce/WEC this weekend? I can probably only watch Strikeforce since my shitty company doesn't carry VS.  Hoping Scott Smith knocks out Cung Le.


----------



## Green Poncho (Dec 18, 2009)

When and where is Strikeforce supposed to be on?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 18, 2009)

Tomorrow night on Showtime.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 18, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Anyway, anyone going to be watching Strikeforce/WEC this weekend? I can probably only watch Strikeforce since my shitty company doesn't carry VS.  Hoping Scott Smith knocks out Cung Le.



Scott Smith really didn't look too good in his fight against Diaz. I wonder if his brawling style is starting to take a toll on him.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 18, 2009)

Diaz beat Smith as bad as he beat Shamrock. I wouldn't use that fight as a way to measure how the Hands of Steel would fair against Le.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 18, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Anyway, anyone going to be watching Strikeforce/WEC this weekend? I can probably only watch Strikeforce since my shitty company doesn't carry VS.  Hoping Scott Smith knocks out Cung Le.


I'm gonna try to catch it, though I have work the whole weekend.

Smith needs to learn how to keep his hands up, though, if he plans to win the title.  The way his style is now, he's going to keep getting picked apart by anyone with even rudimentary defense.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 18, 2009)

I don't think Smith has any ambition to get a title. I'm pretty sure he just fights to earn bonus money.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 18, 2009)

I think everyone, even if they don't admit it, pines for the title in some way, in the back of their minds.

I do think Cung should be able to effectively counter Smith's brawling, but I still hope he knocks Cung out. He's the classic come-from-behind superhero. Like a real life Rocky Balboa. I don't really have stock in either fight, but I like Cung a little less.


----------



## Mori` (Dec 19, 2009)

I shall catch SF at some point this weekend; might stay up since I've got nothing to do tomorrow, and it's a nice card. Will dl WEC and watch it later in the week, since it's always going to be awesome.

The january SF event looks like being great too.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 19, 2009)

Few more hours go to. I'm gonna watch SF live and download WEC probably.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 19, 2009)

patiently awaiting strikeforce...


----------



## Mori` (Dec 19, 2009)

moneyweight mo 

WAR Jacare, hoping for a nice quick win


----------



## Mori` (Dec 19, 2009)

Thomson/Melendez: fucking foty candidate.

===

ed: because I'm not triple post awesome.

Great event all round, every fight was well worth watching.


----------



## illusion (Dec 20, 2009)

Moridin said:


> Thomson/Melendez: fucking foty candidate.
> 
> ===
> 
> ...



Gotta agree with you, Thomson/Melendez gets my vote for fight of the year.

As for Cung Le, all I can say is, no cardio. Scott Smith has heart, but the guy is  horrible, his punching bag approach will get him exposed against better fighters. Still, a great win for him.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 20, 2009)

Agreed. Cung is not brilliant, but really enjoyable to watch, but he seriously lacks cardio.

All other fights were really good, nice event.

Championship fight was fucking war.


----------



## Skylark (Dec 20, 2009)

All I can say to Cung Le is:

HAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHA.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2009)

Lord of the Bling said:


> I'm gonna try to catch it, though I have work the whole weekend.
> 
> Smith needs to learn how to keep his hands up, though, if he plans to win the title. The way his style is now, he's going to keep getting picked apart by anyone with even rudimentary defense.


 Scott has stated a couple of times he isn't after the belt. He knows he couldn't get it, I'm sure, but he probably secretly wants it still. He just wants to put on exciting fights.


illusion said:


> Gotta agree with you, Thomson/Melendez gets my vote for fight of the year.
> 
> As for Cung Le, all I can say is, no cardio. Scott Smith has heart, but the guy is horrible, his punching bag approach will get him exposed against better fighters. Still, a great win for him.


 He was too busy makin' movies to do no stinkin' cardio. 


Dromus said:


> All I can say to Cung Le is:
> 
> HAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHA.


 It was very satisfying, eh? Christmas came early.


----------



## illusion (Dec 21, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He was too busy makin' movies to do no stinkin' cardio.



Hit him in the gut, Cung Le is weak in the gut.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2009)

That reminds me of the Roy Nelson/King Hippo parallel.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 22, 2009)

Guys, check out this website, the best MMA site I ever visited, I'm laughing so hard it's ridiculous. Didn't know you can talk about MMA in such a humorous way


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 22, 2009)

Seems a bit odd to me, golden dickhorse guy.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 22, 2009)

Just saw WEC 45.

Great finish by Njoikafus or whatever his name was, and Cerrone's damn good, but he's gotta work on trying not to look like the LW version of Kongo lol.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 22, 2009)

Tore those nuts up.


----------



## Mori` (Dec 23, 2009)

Njokuani is a beast, KO of the night 3 times running.

I think I heard Cerrone wanted to drop to 145 for a shot at Aldo, which would be pretty awesome if he can actually make it there.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 23, 2009)

I think he's too big for it, TBH.

He's 6'1", and looks like he's got like 1% body fat as it is, the type of water weight he'd have to cut for his fights would make him look like post-surgery-Shogun, tired and out of shape.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 23, 2009)

Maybe he can cut off a leg.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 23, 2009)

Aldo wants a shoot at BJ Penn. But he said he knows first he has to defend his belt few times.

It could be interesting to be honest.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 23, 2009)

If you find unfair, one-sided beatdowns interesting I suppose. It'll be sanctioned murder.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 23, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> Aldo wants a shoot at BJ Penn. But he said he knows first he has to defend his belt few times.
> 
> It could be interesting to be honest.


Aldo realized something Penn had trouble grasping when Penn first got the LW title. :ho


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 23, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If you find unfair, one-sided beatdowns interesting I suppose. It'll be sanctioned murder.



I don't know about that. Aldo would do better than Sanchaz that's for sure.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 23, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> I don't know about that. Aldo would do better than Sanchaz that's for sure.



This.

Both are BJJ black belts from received from the same guy, BJ has more experience of course. But Aldo is explosive, fast and unpredictable. I really don't see anyone from UFC/WEC 155 or below, having more chances against BJ than Aldo.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 23, 2009)

I just don't buy into hype that easily these days. He's 145 and in the WEC. His game may look good there, but a lot of WEC guys coming into the UFC are realizing that it's not the same level of competition.

I'm not saying he couldn't make it a fight, I'm just not ready to believe he could even beat Diego, let alone Penn.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 23, 2009)

Hendo is not so willing to take on Shields, Mousasi and Fedor in his first 3 fights anymore. He says he wants to get belt and then defend it for some time.
Smart move


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 24, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I just don't buy into hype that easily these days.


Did you see his fight with Cub Swanson and Mike Brown?



> He's 145 and in the WEC.


Yeah he's 145 and has plenty of room to fill out. In fact he seems like a natural LW, in a few years he will prob be at 155. Ok, the UFC doesn't have a feather weight division so how is being in the WEC a negative?



> His game may look good there, but a lot of WEC guys coming into the UFC are realizing that it's not the same level of competition.


You're comparing the guys from the higher weight classes to the guys in the lower ones? The higher weight classes in the WEC were always 2nd rate to the UFC's, they didn't "realize" anything in less you think Steve Cantwell thought he was the best LHW in the world. 

The WEC is the most competitive place for FW's and BW's. FW is easily one of the most competitive weight classes in MMA. The only weight classes that have more activity globally are LW and possibly WW. 



> I'm not saying he couldn't make it a fight, I'm just not ready to believe he could even beat Diego, let alone Penn.


What would Diego beat him with? His inferior speed, inferior knock out power and inferior striking arsenal? Diego's BJJ isn't even black belt level in BJJ, and his wrestling is not any better than Mike Browns who couldn't take down Jose!


----------



## Ippy (Dec 24, 2009)

Please keep it clean, people.

This is my last safe haven from assholery, and I don't want this thread to go down the same way every other place on this forum has gone for me...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 24, 2009)

Like I said, his game looks good against guys like Cub Swanson. I know he beat Mike Brown and all, but until he defends the belt it's still unclear whether or not he got a good punch on a good night. Not saying it was lucky, just saying I'm not sure he could reproduce it that easily.

How could Diego beat him? Well, he has a very solid chin as seen in the Diego fight; his standup is good, despite being outclassed by the best striker in the division (big surprise); his ground game is also good enough to hang with some of the best even at WW, so don't give me any BS about him not hanging on the mat.

He's also bigger, stronger, meaner-looking, and Mexicaner.

Just sayin', I don't buy into hype trains. Aldo is a hype train. Jon Jones is a hype train (though he may be a worthy one). Sokoudjou was a hype train (remember him?). Trains get derailed, it's only a matter of time.

Maybe Aldo will prove me wrong. If so, good for him. I doubt we'll ever see him fighting either Diego or BJ though so it's a moot point.


----------



## Ulio (Dec 24, 2009)

A nice article talking about the factors that make mma  popular. 


opinions would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 26, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> Aldo wants a shoot at BJ Penn. But he said he knows first he has to defend his belt few times.
> 
> It could be interesting to be honest.



Unless he totally cleans out his division in impressive fashion, I'd like to see him fight a couple of the UFC's contenders at 155 before stepping up to BJ imo. I think Florian and a few other LW's would be able to beat Aldo as it stands right now.


----------



## illusion (Dec 27, 2009)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Unless he totally cleans out his division in impressive fashion, I'd like to see him fight a couple of the UFC's contenders at 155 before stepping up to BJ imo. I think Florian and a few other LW's would be able to beat Aldo as it stands right now.



I gotta agree, people are drinking a little too much of the Kool-Aid. I love Aldo as well, but he hasn't even defended his belt yet!

He's beaten one good fighter in his "ENTIRE" career, don't give me Cub cause he got submitted in 35 seconds by Pulver, who lost (quite handily) to BJ. Let him defend his belt, atleast, a few more times before you even think about mentioning Penn's name.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 27, 2009)

Ulio said:


> A nice article talking about the factors that make mma  popular.
> 
> 
> opinions would be appreciated. thanks



Lyoto over Shogun in a p4p Top 10? 

As for the reasons, you can really bring it down to two: reality television, and the spontaneity that's fomented by juxtaposed disciplines. But that's being generous; braindead rabble bloodlust ("dude, that's bro's fahkin' WAILIN' on that dude!!") is probably as valid as the styles juxtaposition.

By the way, MMA Root has Bitetti Combat MMA 5 videos up. Ninja looked good.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 27, 2009)

Jove said:


> Lyoto over Shogun in a p4p Top 10?


Sherdog's P4P doesn't even have him on.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2009)

Poor Shogun. If he loses to Machida again Sherdog is gonna go into convulsions. Especially if it's another questionable decision.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 28, 2009)

Why the hell is the rematch taking almost a year?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 28, 2009)

Machida's hand surgery.


JUST 3 MORE DAYS TO DYNAMITE!!

Can't fucking wait, it's gonna be sweet


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2009)

Can't wait to see Minowaman vs Sokoudjou.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 28, 2009)

Am I the only one that thinks Rashad is going to dismantle Thiago Silva?

The guy plods forward in every fight like he's never heard of footwork, head movement, and basically every defensive standup technique you could think of.

I see Evans running circles around him then KOing him late in the 1st...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2009)

This is certainly not a fight Rashad wants to lose, and he has the tools to win it. It's impossible to say what's going to happen, but I agree that Rashad should be able to get a KO, but I would say some time in the 2nd.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 28, 2009)

I believe in Silva's words, that he improved his gameplan. He's not gonna rush in so much anymore, however I see that tactic being a way to defeat Rashad. He relies on counterpunching, but he never faced opponent THAT aggressive, so if he finds himself under the barrage of punches (don't even try mentioning Griffin), he might be in trouble.

I say Silva by KO/TKO in 2nd at most.

But the whole card is really hard to call to be honest.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2009)

But Thiago has already been beaten. The minute he knocked out Jardine he set himself up.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 28, 2009)

I feel bad for Jardine.  He's basically been relegated to being Rashad Evans' scouting report.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2009)

Yeah, but they got a good thing going. Sometimes Jardine wins. Remember Chuck Liddel? Rashad's real downfall was not letting Jardine fight Machida first, he might've faired a little better. Maybe his knock out face wouldn't have been as humiliating.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 28, 2009)

I honestly think Jardine wouldn't do so bad against Machida.

He's got a goofy enough style that he might actually take Machida from his usual comfort zone.  He's so hot or cold, though, that it might not make much of a difference.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 28, 2009)

Jardine is like Rashad's sharingan.

He let's Rashad know all your moves.

Is that what sharingan does, I don't actually read naruto?


----------



## Mori` (Dec 29, 2009)

Lord of the Bling said:


> Am I the only one that thinks Rashad is going to dismantle Thiago Silva?
> 
> The guy plods forward in every fight like he's never heard of footwork, head movement, and basically every defensive standup technique you could think of.
> 
> I see Evans running circles around him then KOing him late in the 1st...



Same pretty much, not sure it'll be in the first but I think Rashad will control the fight and take Silva apart. Might take him down if he's having a harder time than expected on the feet, we'll see I guess.

===

Dynamite is going to be fun, lol @ Goodridge vs Mousasi though xD


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm sure that they actually do use Jardine's experience to train Rashad against his opponents, but only after the fact. I doubt it's pre-meditated. Right? 

I sure hope I can stream Dynamite, I don't want to try and watch it via shitty broken links again. I hate that shit.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 29, 2009)

What the fuck is all this stupid talk about Jardine being a "scout" for Rashad's fights? I hope you guys joking, not repeating some sherdog bullshit (that's where most stupid theories come from).

2 days till Dyna-mito!!

Soku might have horrible cardio and be a brainless thug in a cage, but man, he's funny guy 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guibdlpsolY[/YOUTUBE]

Other interviews here:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm being semi-serious. They are in the same training camp, it'd be foolish not to take his experience into the preperation for a fight for Rashad.

That said, I don't think they actually "use" Jardine.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 29, 2009)

Well of course Jardine is going to tell him some stuff, but there's not much new he can tell him about Silva, there are 12 (13?) other videos with him fighting and it's not like professional MMA coaches can't say what are guy's good and bad sides if one of their fighters didn't fight him.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 29, 2009)

Maybe Jardine is a robot and he absorbs fight data when he fights then uploads the information into Rashad via some Matrix-esque brain link.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 29, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MZex1PkcBM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mori` (Dec 29, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe Jardine is a robot and he absorbs fight data when he fights then uploads the information into Rashad via some Matrix-esque brain link.



the beard sockets in at the back of the head!


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 29, 2009)

What time does Dynamite come on in the united states?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 29, 2009)

12 am PT from what I read.

Finally you bastards will see how it is to stay up to 3am to watch a damn MMA event. Too bad this time it's 6 hours long, not 3 like usually :ho


----------



## jkingler (Dec 30, 2009)

Whoever made that video clearly has a raging hardon for GSP. Scary fans...


----------



## Ippy (Dec 30, 2009)

Been out of the MMA loop for a while, so I'm watching all the past few UFCs I missed.

Rewatched A. Silva vs. Griffin... sweet dismantling.  It's still amazing to watch even now.

Saw Luiz Cane vs. Lil Nog.  Who was at all surprised?

Saw Penn vs. Sanchez... Sanchez looked stiff as a board after that first time he was in trouble in the first.

Saw Koscheck vs. Rumble... and damn, it was like watching Rumble vs. Burns all over again.

I'm currently watching UFC 105, and Ross Pearson looks damn good, at least just judging by his performance in the first.

If I could find a decent vid of UFC 100, I'd like to see GSP vs. Alves....


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 30, 2009)

Lord of the Bling said:


> Sherdog's P4P doesn't even have him on.




Sighhhh....









I miss this Shogun...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 30, 2009)

Lord of the Bling said:


> Been out of the MMA loop for a while, so I'm watching all the past few UFCs I missed.
> 
> Rewatched A. Silva vs. Griffin... sweet dismantling. It's still amazing to watch even now.
> 
> ...


 I like how Forrest just sprawls out on the mat at the end like "I give up!".

I knew Rumble was going to lose, and I am a semi-fan. I liked him more when he was from Colorado. 

As for GSP vs Alves, well, it goes like this: strike, strike, take down, ground control. For 5 rounds. GSP's elbow looked really funny, too.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 30, 2009)

Just saw Brown vs. Aldo...

Aldo's the real fucking deal.  I could easily see him giving BJ Penn problems.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 30, 2009)

UFC 109: Randy Couture vs Mark Coleman hmm. Hard to choose but ima say Randy.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 30, 2009)

No... you gotta be kidding me.

*That's* their main event!?


----------



## Mori` (Dec 30, 2009)

^ lol, you are outta the loop =p

===

can't wait for Dynamite, will have to be an early morning tomorrow for me to catch it =D


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 30, 2009)

Couture should take it via aging a little better. It'll probably be the worst fight in recent memory though let's be realistic. What an awful main event, eh? Sure, two legends of the sport and all, but their styles are just begging to make the most boring fight of all time.

I'm going to watch Dynamite on the Internet a day or two later.  Same for UFC 108, I'm not that interested in watching that live.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 30, 2009)

rawrawraw said:


> UFC 109: Randy Couture vs Mark Coleman hmm. Hard to choose but ima say Randy.



Wow, I forgot about this card. 

Was this like a fill in due to the injury bug that's been hitting the UFC lately? 

As for the fight they're kind of similar but I'd give the edge to Randy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 30, 2009)

Randy will hold him up against the cage and do some dirty boxing to a UD. He might be able to pull off a TKO if he is aggressive enough though.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2009)

Ok, going to sleep in one hour to wake up and have a breakfast-lunch-dinner to Dyna-mito!! Can't fucking wait!

We all know that Aoki, Ubereem, Mousasi and Malvin will win, but I'm also very excited about Takaya and Tokoro. Tokoro vs Cullum was a fight of the year for me, I was on the edge of my seat watching it and can't wait to see more from Tokoro.

I can't make up my mind about Soku vs Minowaman. On one hand, Minowa didn't have that though opponents in his quarter and semi finals, on the other there's Soku who can just underestimate opponent and gas out after 5 minutes. But I say Soku via TKO in first 3 minutes.

And Masato vs Souwer will be delightful. Masato has 2 rounds to stop him, after that Andy will gain momentum as usually and slowly gain advantage. It's a though one, but I say Souwer via KO in the late round or decision (most probably decision).

Wondering what will this gold judo medalist show (Ishin was his name?). From what I read they are pretty excited about his debut and say he's a chance to boost MMA's popularity in Japan again.

Only 7 hours left! :WOW


----------



## Fancy (Dec 31, 2009)

I've been watching Ariel Helwani's interviews and I can't help but notice how Crush has a little thing going on for him. Maybe she digs skinny dudes?


----------



## Mori` (Dec 31, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> Wondering what will this gold judo medalist show (Ishin was his name?). From what I read they are pretty excited about his debut and say he's a chance to boost MMA's popularity in Japan again.
> 
> Only 7 hours left! :WOW



Ishii? Seems they are resting a lot of MMAs future on his back in Japan, I read this is the most they've had in Saitama since Fedor/Cro Cop (I presume for an mma event but don't know). 40k is a lot of people to watch one event, Masato's retirement is obviously a huge factor too.

You up yet anyway? I just about scraped out of bed, need more coffee =p

===
===

Tokoro is my hero


----------



## S (Dec 31, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



AOKI Broke hirotas arm


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 31, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Minowa KO'd Sokoudjou?  This I gotta see.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Dec 31, 2009)

Trying to catch up on the fights


*Spoiler*: _Dynamite_ 



Overeem stopped Fujita. Not surprising, and it doesn't raise Overeem's stock much. Manhoef vs Misaki was a horrible stoppage, but it wasn't Melvin's fault. It was just the management screwing with Misaki. Aoki was very impressive again.




I think Aoki's post fight behavior clearly showed that he is a d!ck. Dangerous fighter, but he has a really abrasive personality. 

I also think he would pose problems to Bj Penn.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 31, 2009)

Aoki clip


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 31, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Fuckin Yammamoto. Ruined my Parlay.


----------



## ItachiDeDarkHero (Dec 31, 2009)

So who u think will win Evans or Thiago I go with Evans but I don't like neither though lol!


----------



## Green Poncho (Dec 31, 2009)

I don't think Aoki we be able to get close enough to grab Penn without getting rocked about 20 times. Honestly, I don't think there's anyone below Welterweight who can beat that little bastard right now. Said bastard being Penn. Fucking baby.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Dec 31, 2009)

Green Poncho said:


> I don't think Aoki we be able to get close enough to grab Penn without getting rocked about 20 times. Honestly, I don't think there's anyone below Welterweight who can beat that little bastard right now. Said bastard being Penn. Fucking baby.



I see Aoki closing the distance. Penn is a little passive in his striking, he really excels when his opponents are aggressive with their striking.
Besides, in most of his fights Aoki never has a striking advantage, that's nothing new. 
Penn's only has to deal with wrestler-types in the UFC right now. He hasn't dealt with someone like Aoki who is a judoka and has a submission game to back it. Aoki's long legs are pretty flexible and he's deceptively strong I've heard. 
I think Aoki's being written off a little too quickly.
He's still a d!ck though.


----------



## Green Poncho (Jan 1, 2010)

Unless he's GSP strong, he's not going to be taking the fight to the ground. How long has it been since another LW managed to actually take down Penn? Six years? Penn is also getting stronger, faster and increasing his cardio. Also, although he didn't need to use it in the Sanchez fight, he is an incredible BJJ prodigy, hence his nickname. There's no doubt in my mind that unless Aoki manages to get the fight down to the ground by the second round, he's done. Even then it's no guarantee he will be able to keep Penn down long enough to do anything. The only way I could see him losing is if he decided to try and out grapple and submit Aoki.


----------



## ItachiDeDarkHero (Jan 1, 2010)

I think Penn is good but he makes dump mistakes in his boxing skillz like crossing his legs when he moves.Honestly alot of the UFC fighters know how to punch but don't know how to defend or counter for them counter is when u get hit and ur opponent get hit by u at the same time,I hate when people dont give credit to boxing and sayin its old and shit.While Spider Silva is used to be a pro boxer who is the best fighter in the UFC in my opinion!When u see him coming he always moves his head thats boxing skills,bringing his hand back after every throw thats boxing again countering by making ur opponent miss and hit them in the open spot thats pure boxing .On top of that he is a beast on the ground .Theres nobody in the UFC who is as skilled as he is if Silva moves to light/welter wight piera and penn can say by to their belts.Same goes for Machida, he is no sensation or super unique fighter.Just look at griifin's embarrassing lost.he moved backwards like Ali and counter him with a job in the jaw. WORD UP!


----------



## Green Poncho (Jan 1, 2010)

Yet he got schooled in a amateur boxing bout.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Jan 1, 2010)

Green Poncho said:


> Unless he's GSP strong, he's not going to be taking the fight to the ground. How long has it been since another LW managed to actually take down Penn? Six years? Penn is also getting stronger, faster and increasing his cardio. Also, although he didn't need to use it in the Sanchez fight, he is an incredible BJJ prodigy, hence his nickname. There's no doubt in my mind that unless Aoki manages to get the fight down to the ground by the second round, he's done. Even then it's no guarantee he will be able to keep Penn down long enough to do anything. The only way I could see him losing is if he decided to try and out grapple and submit Aoki.



Well, it's tough to say how much Penn has physically improved because his conditioning has never been a problem when he's at lightweight.
I think Aoki could get it to the ground. He could even jump into guard like against JZ. 
Aoki has a different style than the wrestler types, like Sherk, Diego, or Stevenson. And he's shown to be more dangerous on the ground than Florian. 
It's hard to quantify how good BJ exactly his. The last pure grappling competition he was in was 2000 and I believe it was Gi-only. Other than that, has his ground game really been tested? At least Aoki qualified for ADCC, though he lost(to two of the best BJJ guys of this current generation).

I'm fairly certain the fight would be competitive. Of course, fights don't always go as you expect. But I've learned not to underestimate Aoki.
Plus, on his resume alone, Penn doesn't seem exactly as impressive as people make him out to be.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 1, 2010)

On Penn's resume alone, he's accomplished far more than Aoki did.

I think Aoki is the 2nd best LW, but Aoki has too little to offer against Penn. Even on the ground, there is nothing that suggest that Aoki would beat Penn.


----------



## ItachiDeDarkHero (Jan 1, 2010)

Man I wanted Evans to fite Rampage so badly.So if they would face off who u guys think would win ?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 1, 2010)

Evans by decision.


----------



## Havoc (Jan 1, 2010)

Rampage by murder.


----------



## Green Poncho (Jan 1, 2010)

Shogun got robbed.


----------



## ItachiDeDarkHero (Jan 1, 2010)

Green Poncho said:


> Shogun got robbed.


L O L thats humorous.
I go with Rampage he has more heart,power and he is just better! Evans is waiting to much and when he goes into assault he goes open like Ricky Hatton lol Thats why he won't be able to stand a chance against Rampage's punishing punches foo'.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 1, 2010)

How could you say Rampage has more heart than Rashad Evans? When has Rashad gave up?

Rampage would lose to someone who is quicker than him. Rashad is smarter than Quinton, he trains smarter than Quinton, his game plans are better than Quinton, and he has all the tools to beat Jackson.


----------



## Rampage (Jan 1, 2010)

ItachiDeDarkHero said:


> Man I wanted Evans to fite Rampage so badly.So if they would face off who u guys think would win ?



Rampage by pure destruction


----------



## Havoc (Jan 1, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> How could you say Rampage has more heart than Rashad Evans? When has Rashad gave up?
> 
> Rampage would lose to someone who is quicker than him. Rashad is smarter than Quinton, he trains smarter than Quinton, his game plans are better than Quinton, and he has all the tools to beat Jackson.


And yet Rampage would murder him.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 1, 2010)

Aoki vs. BJ?

BJ vs. LW Aldo?

LW Aldo vs. Aoki?

Gogogo!

Edit: I don't care how much hate he gets... Frank Mir is an amazing commentator and analyst, who I think should actually be in the UFC as well, beyond just the WEC.

He's articulate as well as knowledgeable.  Unlike a few certain individuals, he actually sounds like he knows what he's talking about, and his color commentating doesn't have that sprinkle of unashamed bias.


----------



## illusion (Jan 1, 2010)

ÐÈPRÈŞŞÈÐ said:


> I think Aoki could get it to the ground. He could even jump into guard like against JZ.



True, but then Penn could just stand back up, I don't think Aoki is strong enough to take (or keep) BJ down.



> Aoki has a different style than the wrestler types, like Sherk, Diego, or Stevenson. And he's shown to be more dangerous on the ground than Florian.



Agreed, no doubt about that.



> It's hard to quantify how good BJ exactly his. The last pure grappling competition he was in was 2000 and I believe it was Gi-only. Other than that, has his ground game really been tested? At least Aoki qualified for ADCC, though he lost(to two of the best BJJ guys of this current generation).



I don't think anyone can question Penn's BJJ, just because he doesn't really need to use it in most of his fights, doesn't mean he forgot how to do it. The first non brazillian world champion (black belt division), Gi or not, that's pretty impressive.



> I'm fairly certain the fight would be competitive. Of course, fights don't always go as you expect. But I've learned not to underestimate Aoki.
> Plus, on his resume alone, Penn doesn't seem exactly as impressive as people make him out to be.



Whoa, whoa! Matt Serra, Caol Uno, Renzo Gracie, Jens Pulver, Matt Hughes, Joe Stevenson, Takanori Gomi, Sean Sherk, Kenny Florian and Diego Sanchez? That's not impressive? Those are some really good fighters, 5 of em' former champions. It's hard to find a fighter nowadays with a resume as good as BJ's.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 1, 2010)

Lord of the Bling said:


> Edit: I don't care how much hate he gets... Frank Mir is an amazing commentator and analyst, who I think should actually be in the UFC as well, beyond just the WEC.



Mir is great when his favourites aren't fighting, very enjoyable and always informative.

===

Gomi apparently just signed with the UFC, regardless of his current relevance in the LW division, that's pretty neat


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Jan 1, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> On Penn's resume alone, he's accomplished far more than Aoki did.
> 
> I think Aoki is the 2nd best LW, but Aoki has too little to offer against Penn. Even on the ground, there is nothing that suggest that Aoki would beat Penn.


Penn did win belts in LW and WW, didn't defend the WW title.

But, who has Penn beat at LW recently? His best win is Sherk. I guess Florian would be the next, then a toss up between Stevenson and Sanchez(neither of which I'm too impressed by). 

Compared to guys like Hansen, Alvarez, Hirota, Uno, JZ, and Shaolin. 

I think he could potentially test Penn on the ground. Outpoint him




illusion said:


> True, but then Penn could just stand back up, I don't think Aoki is strong enough to take (or keep) BJ down.



It depends. I think it would be hard for Aoki to stay on top on Penn, but he's very good off his back. It would be interesting to see if he could tie Penn up with submissions(like with Uno).





illusion said:


> I don't think anyone can question Penn's BJJ, just because he doesn't really need to use it in most of his fights, doesn't mean he forgot how to do it. The first non brazillian world champion (black belt division), Gi or not, that's pretty impressive.



Very impressive. Shame it was 10 years ago. Since then he hasn't really competed with the best in grappling.



illusion said:


> Whoa, whoa! Matt Serra, Caol Uno, Renzo Gracie, Jens Pulver, Matt Hughes, Joe Stevenson, Takanori Gomi, Sean Sherk, Kenny Florian and Diego Sanchez? That's not impressive? Those are some really good fighters, 5 of em' former champions. It's hard to find a fighter nowadays with a resume as good as BJ's.



I'm really emphasizing his current achivements.
But some of those wins aren't that great.
Pulver-when he was falling out of his prime
Stevenson- Who has he beat?
Sanchez-Lost to the two of the best in WW; only beat Guida and Stevenson in LW
Sherk and Florian are probably the best in the bunch
----------


> Gomi apparently just signed with the UFC, regardless of his current relevance in the LW division, that's pretty neat



A shame Gomi isn't in his PRIDE form..


----------



## Ippy (Jan 1, 2010)

It's official.


----------



## illusion (Jan 1, 2010)

??PR?ŞŞ?? said:


> Penn did win belts in LW and WW, didn't defend the WW title.
> 
> But, who has Penn beat at LW recently? His best win is Sherk. I guess Florian would be the next, then a toss up between Stevenson and Sanchez(neither of which I'm too impressed by).
> 
> ...



He's beaten 3 guys who are currently ranked in the top 10 for the LW division.



> It depends. I think it would be hard for Aoki to stay on top on Penn, but he's very good off his back. It would be interesting to see if he could tie Penn up with submissions(like with Uno).



That's true, I think it would be dumb for him to stay in Aoki's guard. Even though I think Penn's BJJ is still top notch, Aoki is so slick and quick with his submissions, I could potentially see him catching BJ.



> Very impressive. Shame it was 10 years ago. Since then he hasn't really competed with the best in grappling.



True.



> I'm really emphasizing his current achivements.
> But some of those wins aren't that great.
> Pulver-when he was falling out of his prime
> Stevenson- Who has he beat?
> ...



Agreed, but Sherk and Florian are both really good fighters and the way he won those fights is what makes it even more impressive. I, honestly, think Diego is a legit LW contender. BJ is just on another level.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Jan 1, 2010)

^
If we're comparing BJ to Diego, then he definitely is on another level than him.
He's a competent striker






Lord of the Bling said:


> It's official.




I hope that Gomi gets his motivation back for this.
A prime(PRIDE) Gomi is a watch for any LW fighter
Very few can handle the pressure he puts on with his punches and combinations


----------



## Green Poncho (Jan 1, 2010)

Which notables has Aoki beat?


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Jan 2, 2010)

Green Poncho said:


> Which notables has Aoki beat?



Joachim Hansen (2x)
Caol Uno(right after he stopped Ishida)
Eddie Alvarez
JZ Calvacante
Mizuto Hirota(Sengoku LW champ)
Vitor Ribiero(Boring fight, but smart strategy from Aoki)

He's done this in a pretty short time span compared to Penn

Oh, and it looks like he'll be defending his DREAM belt against Kawajiri, so we'll see how that goes


----------



## illusion (Jan 2, 2010)

??PR?ŞŞ?? said:


> Joachim Hansen (2x)
> Caol Uno(right after he stopped Ishida)
> Eddie Alvarez
> JZ Calvacante
> ...



Short time span or not, there's no way that resume is as good as BJ's. I'll definitely watch his fight with Kawajiri, though, should be good.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Jan 2, 2010)

illusion said:


> Short time span or not, there's no way that resume is as good as BJ's. I'll definitely watch his fight with Kawajiri, though, should be good.



Really? At LW?

Sean Sherk
Joe Stevenson
Kenny Florian
Deigo Sanchez
Better wins?

Even back in 03, his best wins were only Serra, Uno, and Gomi.


----------



## illusion (Jan 2, 2010)

ÐÈPRÈŞŞÈÐ said:


> Really? At LW?
> 
> Sean Sherk
> Joe Stevenson
> ...



Yup, that's a better resume. You aren't even counting his WW wins, which would be overkill.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Jan 2, 2010)

illusion said:


> Yup, that's a better resume. You aren't even counting his WW wins, which would be overkill.



He beat Hughes once..who else has he beat at Welterweight? 

But anyway, I'm only focusing on LW because that's their "natural" weightclass.

If you think those wins are better, than I guess we'll have to agree to disagree


----------



## ItachiDeDarkHero (Jan 2, 2010)

So I heard that Machida and Shogun gonna do a rematch so I think Machida gonna lose this one!(Than it might be A. Silva take his shot at light-heavy weight champion belt,since Machida wouldn't hold it no more and they are friends and shit so they wont fite each other.) 
So people who is gonna win in ur opinion ?


----------



## Green Poncho (Jan 2, 2010)

No idea, will likely end TKO though. I have a bad feeling that Machida will win though. Poor Shogun.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 2, 2010)

Aoki's only way to win is by Judo, BJJ and Catch (grappling). So if we were to go by resume, who has submitted the better grapplers? It would be Penn hands down. The best grappler that Aoki out did was prob JZ and Uno (both are two guys that he did not end up submitting).

BJ on the other hand has submitted countless BJJblackbelts and submission grapplers with ease. Gomi, Renzo, Kenflo, Joe Daddy and Gomi. 

Again Aoki's only shot is grappling, and even then has it been proven to be better than BJs? Sure it is more unorthodox, but more effective? I don't know about that. 



ÐÈPRÈŞŞÈÐ said:


> Really? At LW?
> 
> Sean Sherk
> Joe Stevenson
> ...



. Back in 03 those are all top ten wins dude


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Jan 2, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> Aoki's only way to win is by Judo, BJJ and Catch (grappling). So if we were to go by resume, who has submitted the better grapplers? It would be Penn hands down. The best grappler that Aoki out did was prob JZ and Uno (both are two guys that he did not end up submitting).
> 
> BJ on the other hand has submitted countless BJJblackbelts and submission grapplers with ease. Gomi, Renzo, Kenflo, Joe Daddy and Gomi.



Gomi was never known as a submission machine, he was a combat wrestler who often went to decisions around that time period
BJ won a decision against Renzo, but he was obviously good enough to nullify Renzo on the ground.
And Uno was able to avoid BJ's submission attempts as well.

I would also put Hansen as a good grappler who Aoki submitted. 

I wouldn't put Florian or Stevenson on the same level as Aoki on the ground. I know Aoki won the ADCC qualifier in Japan. I'm not familiar with Florian's or Stevenson accomplishments.








Violent By Design said:


> Back in 03 those are all top ten wins dude



Yes, you have to go back seven years ago, because Penn's current LW resume is not as impressive as Aoki's.


----------



## illusion (Jan 2, 2010)

ÐÈPRÈŞŞÈÐ said:


> Yes, you have to go back seven years ago, because Penn's current LW resume is not as impressive as Aoki's.



I don't get it, does that mean those wins don't count or something? I could see if he was inactive for a majority of that time or something to that effect, but he moved up to fight 2 of the greatest WW's of all time and also fought Machida at HW (incredibly lost in a close draw), you can't knock a guys resume for that. 

Plus he just beat (destroyed) Florian, Sherk and Sanchez, all three are top 10 LW's. Out of the guys Aoki has beaten, I'd only put 2 of em' in the top 10, Hansen and Alvarez. Kawajiri would be a big win though.

(IMO) the LW rankings are like this...

1. BJ
2. Aoki
3. Alvarez
4. Florian
5. Kawajiri
6. Maynard
7. Edgar
8. Hansen
9. Sanchez
10. Sherk


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Jan 2, 2010)

illusion said:


> I don't get it, does that mean those wins don't count or something? I could see if he was inactive for a majority of that time or something to that effect, but he moved up to fight 2 of the greatest WW's of all time and also fought Machida at HW (incredibly lost in a close draw), you can't knock a guys resume for that.
> 
> Plus he just beat (destroyed) Florian, Sherk and Sanchez, all three are top 10 LW's. Out of the guys Aoki has beaten, I'd only put 2 of em' in the top 10, Hansen and Alvarez. Kawajiri would be a big win though.
> 
> ...



It's important because we're talking about what's happening recently
Penn lost to Pulver, had a draw with Uno, and beat Gomi, which was the last significant thing he did in LW for a while
And in my opinion, the best LW he's beaten recently was Sherk

I feel like we're going in circles now

The point I was making was that I don't believe Aoki would be a walk in the park for Penn
His recent wins at LW do not alone justify calling him superior


----------



## ItachiDeDarkHero (Jan 3, 2010)

Thiago lost by decision 29-28,evans called out Rampage for a fight.McLovin got rocked and than knocked out by left bombs,IDK about other fites.


----------



## Talvius (Jan 3, 2010)

my boy thiago was exhausted. he wasnt fooling anyone wuith his taunting. Its a shame but he still came in at the third round


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 3, 2010)

??PR?ŞŞ?? said:


> Yes, you have to go back seven years ago, because Penn's current LW resume is not as impressive as Aoki's.



I don't understand this statement though. You were the one who brought up Uno, Jens and Serra. I merely stated they were top ten fighters back then because you brought it up as if they were not impressive accomplishments. 


In reference back to the BJJ thing. Kenflo and Joe Daddy are both pretty good grapplers. Kenflo is a black belt under Roberto Maia and Joe Daddy worked with Marc Laimon for a long time (he didn't get his blackbelt from him though). Both guys did alot of grappling tourneys, and were both grapplers when they started out MMA. At the very least, Kenny is equal to Hansen in grappling and Joe Daddy is defintly a better grappler.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Jan 3, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> I don't understand this statement though. You were the one who brought up Uno, Jens and Serra. I merely stated they were top ten fighters back then because you brought it up as if they were not impressive accomplishments.



Penn's most recent wins at LW are not as impressive as Aoki's
I'm emphasizing recent
You'd have to look back to wins from 03 for Penn's resume to look as good because he hasn't done as much lately

Anyway I've said all that I wanted
Take it as you will


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 3, 2010)

I knew Rashad would out grapple Thiago Silva. Silva was mad overhyped. Can't wait for Rashad vs Rampage.


----------



## ItachiDeDarkHero (Jan 3, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> I knew Rashad would out grapple Thiago Silva. Silva was mad overhyped. Can't wait for Rashad vs Rampage.



Ya I cant wait til Rampage send Rashad's bitch ass back to his moma house and grow some nuts.


----------



## Green Poncho (Jan 4, 2010)

> *WAMMA Undisputed Lightweight Champion* Shinya Aoki
> 1 B.J.Penn
> 2 Eddie Alvarez
> 3 Diego Sanchez
> ...



The current top lightweights according to WAMMA rankings. The only reason Penn isn't the champion is because UFC refuses to recognize WAMMA.

The last time he lost at LW was eight years ago against Jens Pulver, he avenged that lose during the The Ultimate Fighter 5 finals.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 4, 2010)

I can't believe people are questioning the legitimacy of Rashad's recently earned BJJ black belt... given to him by a Gracie.

This is the same Rashad Evans that has been training at Greg Jackson's *Submission *Fighting for years.


----------



## Havoc (Jan 4, 2010)

I question it.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 4, 2010)

O      rly?


----------



## Talvius (Jan 4, 2010)

i question it too to be honest


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 4, 2010)

I knew Rashad would win. I have mixed feelings about the return of his "world class" wrestling/ground game though.


----------



## Green Poncho (Jan 4, 2010)

He doesn't want to stand up with Machida again. :33


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 4, 2010)

Probably not, but I don't see him doing that to Machida. 

If you question Rashad's black belt you must also question Thiago's. He didn't do anything on the ground.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Jan 4, 2010)

Rashad/Silva fight is a perfect example of why 5 round main events are needed.... And who honestly thought Dustin had a chance against Daley? KTFO


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 4, 2010)

Lord of the Bling said:


> I can't believe people are questioning the legitimacy of Rashad's recently earned BJJ black belt... given to him by a Gracie.
> 
> This is the same Rashad Evans that has been training at Greg Jackson's *Submission *Fighting for years.



lol people think if you don't fling your legs up in the air and attempt triangles you're not good at jiu jitsu.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 4, 2010)

ssj2yugi said:


> Rashad/Silva fight is a perfect example of why 5 round main events are needed.... And who honestly thought Dustin had a chance against Daley? KTFO


I think that Wanderlei Silva is another perfect example of that.  I can't think of a single one of his decisions I wouldn't have _loved_ 2 more rounds of.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 4, 2010)

There have been a lot of fights like that, it's pretty upsetting when you get a stellar main even cut short by a shitty 3-rounder. And they never do 4th rounds on draws anymore, either. Bunch of homos.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 4, 2010)

Talvius said:


> i question it too to be honest


You mean you question the credentials of a martial artist who recent achieved a black belt in a martial art that prides itself on results and not just titles?

The same martial artist that easily mounted another legit BJJ black belt?  That same martial artist that easily escaped any submission attempts performed by that BJJ black belt?



Violent By Design said:


> lol people think if you don't fling your legs up in the air and attempt triangles you're not good at jiu jitsu.


It's fucking ridiculous.

It's like people don't realize that you can use BJJ, Judo, etc... for more than just submissions.  You can use your submission skills to avoid submissions entirely, get good positioning, and to escape the ones you do manage to get into.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 4, 2010)

You can also use to finish fights. Just ask KenFlo. He finishes fights. 

I think people are just too lulled into seeing BJJ practitioners as vicious submission artists--which they aren't, more often than not, unless that's their specialty. Pretty much anyone in MMA is ranked in BJJ these days, and a lot of the upper eschelon is ranked fairly highly now, yet they all use it in different ways (defense, etc). 

Just look at BJ Penn. He doesn't constanty throw up submissions in his fights, but he uses his BJJ when he needs to in order to get position and submissions when they present themselves, but these days he fancies himself a striker. And it's working rather well.


----------



## ItachiDeDarkHero (Jan 5, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> lol people think if you don't fling your legs up in the air and attempt triangles you're not good at jiu jitsu.



Look I dont really rate him by his jiu jitsu b/c he doesn't do anything exceptional and not really a guy who could get u in and arm-lock or choke like nothing he is just ok at it.His stand is ok too, I can even say his boxing sux.He doesnt even know the first lesson you learn in boxing ALWAYS KEEP YOUR HANDS UP unless your a pro and u can read your opponents movement and which punch he gonna throw just by looking at his shoulders(and this is really rare only greats like Kosta could do it),he can't even punch rite his hooks are horrible they coming from behind his back,no footwork whatsoever.His kicks are to damn low lol.Rampage has a better stand up game try to get him on a lock/choke on the ground and he will slam ur ass.


----------



## Havoc (Jan 5, 2010)

Lord of the Bling said:


> You mean you question the credentials of a martial artist who recent achieved a black belt in a martial art that prides itself on results and not just titles?
> 
> The same martial artist that easily mounted another legit BJJ black belt?  That same martial artist that easily escaped any submission attempts performed by that BJJ black belt?
> 
> ...


My rebuttal.



Courtesy of your favorite mma site.


----------



## Havoc (Jan 5, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You can also use to finish fights. Just ask KenFlo. He finishes fights.
> 
> I think people are just too lulled into seeing BJJ practitioners as vicious submission artists--which they aren't, more often than not, unless that's their specialty. Pretty much anyone in MMA is ranked in BJJ these days, and a lot of the upper eschelon is ranked fairly highly now, yet they all use it in different ways (defense, etc).
> 
> Just look at BJ Penn. He doesn't constanty throw up submissions in his fights, but he uses his BJJ when he needs to in order to get position and submissions when they present themselves, but these days he fancies himself a striker. And it's working rather well.


Well, out of BJ's last 10 wins 6 were won by submission.


----------



## Green Poncho (Jan 5, 2010)

After bunching you in the face for a bit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2010)

BJ's been using his standup primarily is what I'm saying. All of his fights are usually paired up with prolonged stand-up wars, not just him taking people down and submitting them like, say, Demian Maia (at least we can only hope that's what he keeps doing)--a true submission artist.

Diego - finished with striikes
KenFlo - 90% of the fight was standing
GSP - he would've used strikes if he wasn't taken down and pulverized
Sherk - strikes
Stevenson - I honestly don't remember anything but Joe's bloody face being choked out.  But how do you think he got all cut up?


----------



## Havoc (Jan 5, 2010)

Maybe he had to use strikes to soften them up for the sub.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2010)

We'll see what he does on his next fight. I will bet you whatever you wish to wager that he keeps it standing unless either A) he somehow loses the standup exchange or B) his opponent takes him down somehow.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 6, 2010)

Who do you guys got, Henderson or Varner?


----------



## Ippy (Jan 6, 2010)

Mini-Hendo.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 6, 2010)

Unless he is fighting Rampage, Anderson, or Fedor I'm not picking against him.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2010)

We are talking about Ben Henderson, right? Not Dan.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 6, 2010)

Yeah, that's why I called him "Mini-Hendo"...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2010)

I picked up on that, but then I saw Gooba's post and I was confused. I'm a simple man with a simple mind, you have to remember that.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 6, 2010)

Sorry, I just saw Hendo and assumed you mentioned Shields.

I want Fedor to beat Werdum, then Overeem, then they should let Dan win the 3 fights he wants (Shields, Mousasi, Fedor) and hold 3 belts at once.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2010)

You're suggesting Hendo would take Fedor? Gooba, my good man, I do believe you've lost it.

Though he would provide a decent match up for Fedor. He did take big Nog to a decision victory, once.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 6, 2010)

Henderson would get wrecked by Fedor. Wouldn't even be a close fight.

And yes I was talking about Ben Henderson :|


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2010)

Are you still talking about him when you say he'd get wrecked by Fedor and offer him no competition? I hope so.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm talking about Dan Henderson. You can't seriously think he would offer Fedor any competition. The fight would be a total blow out, Dan has nothing over Fedor.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm not saying he'd win, but he'd give Fedor more of a fight than some of the people he's faced recently.

1) Iron Chin
2) Excellent grappling
3) 1-hit KO Power

He's tough as hell and hard to finish. Just ask Wanderlei, Rampage, Arona, Belfort, Nog, etc... 

Fedor's best chance is to get him down and slap on a submission, but Hendo isn't as easy to submit as the Anderson fight may have lead some to believe. I think Fedor would be able to soften him up a bit and get a submission in similar style, but to say he wouldn't give him a fight is preposterous.


----------



## illusion (Jan 6, 2010)

ssj2yugi said:


> Rashad/Silva fight is a perfect example of why 5 round main events are needed.... And who honestly thought Dustin had a chance against Daley? KTFO



Agreed, matter of fact, make all the fights 5 rounds. I know there'd be some time issues during the PPV's, so I say drop maybe 1 or 2 undercards and make more Fight Nights. 

Another idea is having the next TUF with four coaches. One from England, US, Canada and Japan. BATTLE ROYALE! Preferably LW's or MW's, just no more HW's for Christ's sake.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2010)

As long as it's not Chuck vs Tito III, I would settle for almost any kind of new TUF coaches. Even an elderly battle like Severn vs Frye vs Couture vs Coleman 4-way TUF extravaganza.


----------



## kakashi5 (Jan 6, 2010)

ssj2yugi said:


> And who honestly thought Dustin had a chance against Daley? KTFO



me, called it exactly


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 7, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm not saying he'd win, but he'd give Fedor more of a fight than some of the people he's faced recently.
> 
> 1) Iron Chin
> 2) Excellent grappling
> ...



Fedor is bigger and stronger than all those dudes. Henderson was tiny for a LHW, he would get man handled by Fedor. There is like a 30 pound difference between them .

Plus Fedor is a lot more faster (or he has the same speed as hendo. Either way Hendo is a slow LHW while Fedor is a fast HW). Has a lot better striking. Henderson has 1 hit KO power, and durability but that's all he has. He would never hit Fedor with that right hand. Fedor's boxing is more technical, and when he wants Fedor can generate a huge amount of power in a punch. 

In grappling, Fedor is way above Henderson. Fedor's take downs are better than Henderson's, and Fedor is obviously larger. If Fedor were put on his back, he would prob sweep Henderson or cause a scramble. I just don't see how Henderson would be a legitimate threat against Fedor. Size is really the biggest factor.

Ben Henderson vs Dan Henderson . That would be a fight.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 7, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> Who do you guys got, Henderson or Varner?



I want to say Bendo via relentless assault, but...

ah fuck it, go Bendo.

WEC 46 looks like being an entertaining card =D


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 7, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> Fedor is bigger and stronger than all those dudes. Henderson was tiny for a LHW, he would get man handled by Fedor. There is like a 30 pound difference between them .


 Matt Lindland. 



> Plus Fedor is a lot more faster (or he has the same speed as hendo. Either way Hendo is a slow LHW while Fedor is a fast HW). Has a lot better striking. Henderson has 1 hit KO power, and durability but that's all he has. He would never hit Fedor with that right hand. Fedor's boxing is more technical, and when he wants Fedor can generate a huge amount of power in a punch.


Fujita.



> In grappling, Fedor is way above Henderson. Fedor's take downs are better than Henderson's, and Fedor is obviously larger. If Fedor were put on his back, he would prob sweep Henderson or cause a scramble. I just don't see how Henderson would be a legitimate threat against Fedor. Size is really the biggest factor.


Mark Hunt.


See what I did there? Put those people together you got yourself Dan Henderson. He'd give Fedor a good fight.


> Ben Henderson vs Dan Henderson . That would be a fight.


Yes, I agree.


----------



## Green Poncho (Jan 7, 2010)

Was Dan Henderson the guy Dana White is currently crying over after failed to keep him in the UFC and banning his clothing line?

Also, anyone else lulz at ?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 7, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Matt Lindland.
> 
> 
> Fujita.
> ...


Put those guys together, and they are nothing like Dan Henderson :x.

Matt Lindland is a much better wrestler in both MMA and out.

Mark Hunt is much larger than Dan Henderson, and he's a much more powerful striker.

Fujita sucks. not sure why anyone would mention him. yeah he rocked Fedor, but shit happens.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 7, 2010)

I put Matt on there because he's around the same size as Dan, he's a wrestler like Dan, and he still gave Fedor somewhat of a fight, though it wasn't very much. Dan is better than Matt at MMA.

I put Mark because of two things: 1) his epic chin, which Dan is roughly equal and 2) he gave Fedor trouble on the ground and he doesn't even have a ground game.

I put Fujita for the simple reason he rocked Fedor. If Fujita could do it, anyone could. Shit happens, but Dan makes shit happen more often than Fujita does. Just ask Bisping and Wanderlei and Renzo and a half dozen other people he's knocked out.


----------



## Havoc (Jan 7, 2010)

Renzo talking about Rashad's BB.





> It was a recognition from Rolles that Rashad should compete in the highest categories of gi-less grappling competitions. In the Gi-less World Championships for example you cannot compete in the Blackbelt division no matter how long you've been grappling unless a certified instructor gives you a belt for that division. Can I say that Rashad has worked his way up in the correct belt order with a gi? Of course not and I don't think as a pro fighter he will be doing gi tournaments anytime soon. I differentiate between gi and gi-less and apparently Rolles found him ready for the belt in gi-less. I don't think you should give someone a belt in a locker room. Not sure if that was Rolles' idea.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 7, 2010)

So there are different dimensions of Black Belts now? That does make a certain kind of sense since the Gi is a whole different story than no-gi, but this is the first I've heard of it. 

So what belt is Rashad in Gi BJJ, according to Renzo? White belt?


----------



## Havoc (Jan 7, 2010)

Well, in gi-less, if the check clears you get a BB.


----------



## Fancy (Jan 7, 2010)

Havoc know's nothing.


----------



## Havoc (Jan 7, 2010)

I know you want me.

<3


----------



## Fancy (Jan 7, 2010)

You don't want me. You just want to be my friend. 
Big pussy.


----------



## Havoc (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm a spartan; I have no time for women.


----------



## Fancy (Jan 7, 2010)

Havoc said:


> I'm a spartan; I have no time for women.



Like I said. You know nothing.


----------



## Havoc (Jan 7, 2010)

Make love to me.


----------



## Zero198 (Jan 8, 2010)

gotta say i'm really excited to see this event, the main fight is gonna be amazing


----------



## Chocochip (Jan 8, 2010)

Hardy has been stepping his game up and GSP didn't fight for a while so I'm excited for the fight. Hardy will probably start with a bang but once GSP draws blood, he'll go crazy for some more and probably win.


----------



## Havoc (Jan 8, 2010)

Hardy has a punchers chance, other than that I see GSP raping him.


----------



## Chocochip (Jan 8, 2010)

Anything can happen. I mean, I expected Anderson to beat Forrest but the rape he ensued upon Forrest was ridiculous. I don't think ANYONE thought Anderson would to a little bit of stand up and kill Forrest.


----------



## Green Poncho (Jan 8, 2010)

I don't see Hardy winning but... GSP vs Serra I.

Carwin is going to get destroyed. Considering I've yet to see him complete a takedown (honestly I've only seen him manage to grab I guy once, he slows it's just take a step back and he falls down. It's pitful.) since he entered to UFC, and aside from the one punch he landed Gonzaga was countering every punch he threw and rocked him badly. His ground game seems to be absolute shit, Frank Mir will have no trouble what so ever on the ground controlling him. His stand up consists of a 1-2 combo which is very easy to counter. It's going to end the same way as the Kongo fight. Counter right hand, submission. It would be the biggest upset in UFC history if he managed to beat Frank Mir some how.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 8, 2010)

Green Poncho said:


> I don't see Hardy winning but... GSP vs Serra I.
> 
> Carwin is going to get destroyed. Considering I've yet to see him complete a takedown (honestly I've only seen him manage to grab I guy once, he slows it's just take a step back and he falls down. It's pitful.) since he entered to UFC, and aside from the one punch he landed Gonzaga was countering every punch he threw and rocked him badly. His ground game seems to be absolute shit, Frank Mir will have no trouble what so ever on the ground controlling him. His stand up consists of a 1-2 combo which is very easy to counter. It's going to end the same way as the Kongo fight. Counter right hand, submission. It would be the biggest upset in UFC history if he managed to beat Frank Mir some how.


Yea, in that 1 minute it took him to knock out Gonzaga his punching sure was exposed, and his ground game sure looked bad when he could stand up in 10 seconds from under a Mundails champion.

Green Ranger is fighting soon, and I predict he wins.
[YOUTUBE]w62hatqbEpA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 8, 2010)

The Hardy/GSP fight is almost humorous to me, I don't know why. If Hardy wins I'll denounce Juggernaut forever.

As for Carwin/Mir, it's hard to say for me. Mir's standup may have improved, but we don't know to what extent yet. If he has any intention of keeping it up on the feet and testing it out he's not doing it against a good opponent who has so much KO power. It's an interesting match-up, but I do see Mir winning it.


----------



## ItachiDeDarkHero (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey man honestly most of them have some whack ass standup offense/stand up defense and thats fact !


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Jan 10, 2010)

What the hell was that

It looked like Varner didn't even want to fight


----------



## Mori` (Jan 10, 2010)

Think the knee before it contributed.

fuck yes bendo


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Jan 11, 2010)

Moridin said:


> Think the knee before it contributed.
> 
> fuck yes bendo



It was the weirdest thing

Varner has the better hands, but he was afraid to use them
He let himself get picked off from long distance
Don't know what his mindset was


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 11, 2010)

Man, UFN on VS? I don't get VS. I hate you, UFC.  I hate you so much.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2010)

Did anyone watch the UFN last night? I didn't even know it was on. I got done watching Castle and flipped over by chance as it was re-airing and watched it from there (I missed 30 minutes of it).


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 12, 2010)

yes, I watched it last night.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2010)

And you didn't come to discuss it? 

This is why we can't have our own section. 

I don't remember how I called the Diaz/Maynard fight but I am pretty sure I had Diaz winning. I also don't recall placing any bets, but I may be wrong.  I guess it doesn't matter, anyway, since nobody takes me seriously. It works to my advantage sometimes, afterall.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 12, 2010)

Varner is either playing the heel, forgot that he tried for a submission in the first himself, or he's an idiot for his post-fight interview where he said "I came to fight, and Ben came to grapple" or some shit.

Fucking ridiculous.  WEC =/= K1

War Bendo.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2010)

Reminds me of that post-fight interview with Heath Herring: "Well he won the wrasslin' match but I came here to fight!".


----------



## Mori` (Jan 12, 2010)

Lord of the Bling said:


> Varner is either playing the heel, forgot that he tried for a submission in the first himself, or he's an idiot for his post-fight interview where he said "I came to fight, and Ben came to grapple" or some shit.
> 
> Fucking ridiculous.  WEC =/= K1
> 
> War Bendo.



Varner got caught shooting in on Bendo with the knee/sub, his post fight statements were absurd.


----------



## Raikiri (Jan 12, 2010)

I saw part of UFN last night. I thought Lawlor pulled out the win, but it was close either way...... Lawlor needs to work on his gas tank, he gassed against Kingsbury in the 3rd, and the same happened against Simpson..... Lawlor is fucking hilarious, check out his entrance last night:



during the weigh ins, he also wore some crazy wig and did a roll onto the stage lol.

escudero/dunham was  a pretty good fight too.

didn't catch sadollah/blackburn, but i heard sadollah won convincingly.

didn't catch diaz/maynard cuz it got spoiled for me, and i didnt bother watching then.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeah, Sadollah whooped Blackburn's ass pretty good. He didn't have a good gameplan though: "Once I rock him, I'm gonna shoot for a takedown instead of finishing the fight!". He did that twice. The idea is decent: take him down where you can finish him, but his execution of it failed so he shouldn't have done it a second time, he just let him recover.

As for he Lawlor/Simpson fight that shit was pretty hard to score. Obviously round 1 was Lawlor, but I could see the second being scored a tie and perhaps (with these judges) they scored it slightly in favor of Simpson based on that takedown I think he landed that round. Third was all Simpson. I think it was a decent decision just because in round 1 Simpson offered more in the way of offense/defense than Lawlor did in round three.

Diaz/Maynard was a decent fight, but you didn't miss very much.


----------



## Raikiri (Jan 12, 2010)

just saw the amir fight on mmascraps during lunch break. good showing by amir. at least amir controlled blackburn pretty well on the ground in the 3rd round. he had lots of trouble staying on top of people during TUF, probably due to inexperience.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2010)

I was just cofused the second time he took him down. The first time was a huge failure, why try it again? He had 2 chances (very good ones, too) to finish that fight but he goes in for a takedown? 

If he fancies himself a striker now he'll need to learn to keep it standing when the guy is virtually out on his feet. The first time I just figured it was his gameplan to take him down and finish him since Blackburn was, for the most part, avoiding his strikes after getting put on queer street. Second time around you'd think he'd try a different tactic.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 14, 2010)

Sherdog seems to just be copy/pasting their rankings now.



And where the hell is Bendo in the LW rankings?  WEC champ and near perfect record means nothing?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 14, 2010)

You'd think he'd at least get a pity #10 spot.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 14, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I was just cofused the second time he took him down. The first time was a huge failure, why try it again? He had 2 chances (very good ones, too) to finish that fight but he goes in for a takedown?
> 
> If he fancies himself a striker now he'll need to learn to keep it standing when the guy is virtually out on his feet. The first time I just figured it was his gameplan to take him down and finish him since Blackburn was, for the most part, avoiding his strikes after getting put on queer street. Second time around you'd think he'd try a different tactic.



Well if it worked the 2nd time, you wouldn't be questioning it now would you? It's a fair strategy. Rock your opponent, take them down and then submit them. It just didn't work out, it is a fight after all. It was hardly a mistake seeing as how he still won by a landslide, and on the ground Blackburn was of no threat. Amir was a submission fighter first, so it is not like he was taking a risk going for a submission win CMX.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 14, 2010)

How do you rank Machida over Shogun?  Website rankings aren't bound by the judges.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 15, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> Well if it worked the 2nd time, you wouldn't be questioning it now would you? It's a fair strategy. Rock your opponent, take them down and then submit them. It just didn't work out, it is a fight after all. It was hardly a mistake seeing as how he still won by a landslide, and on the ground Blackburn was of no threat. Amir was a submission fighter first, so it is not like he was taking a risk going for a submission win CMX.


I know it's a good strategy, it just wasn't one that worked. It also doesn't make much sense when he was dominating so much on the feet to suddenly take him down when he was about to finish the fight seeing as how he couldn't really do anything to Blackburn on the ground.

For a supposedly smart fighter it just didn't seem that smart to me. The first time, like I said, sure. But you learn from the first time and mix it up.



Gooba said:


> How do you rank Machida over Shogun? Website rankings aren't bound by the judges.


 Maybe Sherdog editors only look at find a fighter stats like a lot of Sherdoggers.


----------



## Fancy (Jan 15, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOO D LOST.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 15, 2010)

Who's D?


----------



## Fancy (Jan 15, 2010)

Nathan Diaz. :/


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh, you should've just said "Stockton Goatman" and I would've known.


----------



## Fancy (Jan 15, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Oh, you should've just said "Stockton Goatman" and I would've known.



LMAO. I want to touch his chin.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 15, 2010)

:S I don't think I'd ever want to touch either his nor his brother's chins. Not only would they probably beat me to death for touching their "mugs" but I'm pretty sure they shave their pubes and graph them on there.


----------



## Fancy (Jan 15, 2010)

Ew. Pubes. But they sure pull it off well.

I'll ask if I can touch the goatie and they won't say no.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 15, 2010)

Maybe, but Nick may try and box you up a little. He loves doing that.  Nate will go straight to putting you in a triangle, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Fancy (Jan 15, 2010)

None of those things sound pleasant at all.


----------



## ItachiDeDarkHero (Jan 17, 2010)

Man when is Anderson Silva's next fight?


----------



## Mori` (Jan 18, 2010)

Ebony and Irony said:


> And where the hell is Bendo in the LW rankings?  WEC champ and near perfect record means nothing?



Neither Varner nor Cerrone were considered top 10 (20?). WEC lw's just aren't considered to be up in the same tier as UFC/Dream for the most part.



ItachiDeDarkHero said:


> Man when is Anderson Silva's next fight?



Possibly 112.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 18, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]6dXFWL7l7A0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## chrisp (Jan 18, 2010)

I want Rampage to come back!


----------



## pajamas (Jan 18, 2010)

chrisp said:


> I want Rampage to come back!



nah.. too much stanky leg.


----------



## chrisp (Jan 18, 2010)

what the fuck are you talking about!?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdqM8WvDnp0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kakashi5 (Jan 18, 2010)

that was like the old streetfighter 2 bonus round where you had to smash a wall or a car up lol


----------



## Fancy (Jan 18, 2010)

I want Rampage to win badly.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2010)

So it seems Diego will be moving back up to 170. What do you jerks think about that? I don't see how that makes sense since he couldn't really hang with the bigger WWs before. What makes him think it's different now? I suppose it could be at how Dan Hardy snuck into a title shot without fighting said big WWs.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 19, 2010)

*GSP ftw tyvm.*


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 19, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So it seems Diego will be moving back up to 170. What do you jerks think about that? I don't see how that makes sense since he couldn't really hang with the bigger WWs before. What makes him think it's different now? I suppose it could be at how Dan Hardy snuck into a title shot without fighting said big WWs.



Diego Sanchez messed up his career by going to LW. He lost a lot of muscle.

As for your other statement. Diego was a better fighter at WW than LW. He could and has hanged with the bigger WWs. He barely lost to Jon Fitch and he fought Koscheck when he had gotten just as ill as Lesnar is now. If Sanchez had stayed at WW, chances are he would have had a title shot by now.

I think it makes sense also. Cutting weight is extremely hard, he already got what he wanted when he fought Penn. There's no reason for him to struggle to make weight any more.

He just should have never left WW. Then again, he did get a title shot anyway.


----------



## illusion (Jan 20, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> Diego Sanchez messed up his career by going to LW. He lost a lot of muscle.
> 
> As for your other statement. Diego was a better fighter at WW than LW. He could and has hanged with the bigger WWs. He barely lost to Jon Fitch and he fought Koscheck when he had gotten just as ill as Lesnar is now. If Sanchez had stayed at WW, chances are he would have had a title shot by now.



You're probably right, he would've gotten a title shot at WW, only because there's no one left. 

I think he should've stayed at LW, though. If he thinks his fight with BJ was tough, then I'd doubt he'd want any part of GSP.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 20, 2010)

Yeah, but he's smaller now. His bottom game isn't that good and that's where he'll spend the majority of his fights against people like Fitch, Koscheck, and especially GSP. He can't really hope to beat the bigger wrestlers anymore I don't think. I wish he could since I am a Diego fan, but I don't think so. Maybe if he worked on his wrestling more or something, I don't know.


----------



## Talvius (Jan 20, 2010)

so apperently lesnar is back  or is going to be back


----------



## Gooba (Jan 20, 2010)

He lost 40 then gained it back apparently, and didn't need surgery.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 20, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, but he's smaller now. His bottom game isn't that good and that's where he'll spend the majority of his fights against people like Fitch, Koscheck, and especially GSP. He can't really hope to beat the bigger wrestlers anymore I don't think. I wish he could since I am a Diego fan, but I don't think so. Maybe if he worked on his wrestling more or something, I don't know.



He'll never beat Penn, so he might as well enjoy pasta .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 20, 2010)

I could go for some pasta right about now. 

Who do you want to see him against at 170 for his return?


----------



## Green Poncho (Jan 20, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I could go for some pasta right about now.
> 
> Who do you want to see him against at 170 for his return?



Apparently he offered to fight Nate Diaz.

Also, I thought Lesnar was down to 220 from 295?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 20, 2010)

Lesnar was reported to walk at 240 according to MMA live. 220 is Randy Courture's weight lol.


Sanchez against Semtex or Condit would be clutch


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't know what clutch means in that context, but those are fights I'd like to see at any rate. 

Now that Les's'nar isn't bigger than everyone he can't beat anybody, right? lol


----------



## kakashi5 (Jan 20, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> Sanchez against Semtex or Condit would be clutch



station!!!


----------



## Mori` (Jan 21, 2010)

Sanchez vs Condit would be nice. Winner fights the winner of Thiago vs Swick or something

===

KenFlo vs Gomi seems to be official for UFN 21 btw


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 21, 2010)

Gomi, eh? I'm sure Kenny is going to win. I'd put money on it if I weren't such a coward.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 21, 2010)

ESPN's MMA Live is looking more and more ESPNish week after week.

Bellator is going to be on prime time.

UFC on Versus.

MMA is hitting the fucking big time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 21, 2010)

I don't like Versus though, it sucks. 

I also haven't seen a single episode of MMA Live for weeks, maybe even months I can't even remember. I liked that show, too.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah Versus channel SUCKS. Only good show on there is WEC.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 26, 2010)

What do they show on there the rest of the week, anyway? Bull riding and square-dance-a-thons?


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jan 28, 2010)

good to know that lesnar might fight during springtime again


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 28, 2010)

Speaking of Brock Lesnar, who's looking forward to Strikeforce this weekend? Shit's gonna be good.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 30, 2010)

Strikeforce me right up.


----------



## JonnyCake (Jan 30, 2010)

I am actually wanting to see how Hershel Walker does. I think Diaz has his fight in the bag.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 30, 2010)

Walker is in incredible shape, it's kinda crazy.


----------



## ostrich (Jan 30, 2010)

Can someone tell me how long until the strikeforce event starts? I hate having to look it up myself and then calculate the time zones.Seem to always get them wrong


----------



## b0rt (Jan 30, 2010)

*Mir vs Kongo right now.*


----------



## b0rt (Jan 30, 2010)

*Mir knocked Kongo the fuck out in under a minute.*


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm not surprised 

Maruis' defense was bad against Sakurai, he was taking shots through the whole thing

Against the volume of Nick's punches, you can't afford to eat all of them

KJ Noons(who actually boxes) knew how to use head movement against Diaz, stayed out of range, countered


----------



## Senkou (Jan 31, 2010)

I know this isn't on the topic of Strikeforce but... Is anyone else excited that Gomi is finally in the UFC?

KenFlo vs Gomi will be awesome. With the way KenFlo reacted to Penn's punches, I don't think he will make it through Gomi. Unless of course, he takes Gomi straight to the ground right away.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 31, 2010)

*I dunno was KenFlo even able to hit BJ???*


----------



## Senkou (Jan 31, 2010)

lol, not really. KenFlo spent most of the fight running around the cage, and flinching every time Penn moved his fingers.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 31, 2010)

*Yeah Penn can dodge really well. He beat Sanchez in the 5th round to retain.*


----------



## Mori` (Jan 31, 2010)

Gyarados said:


> *Mir knocked Kongo the fuck out in under a minute.*



counter-programming works eh...

===

SF was pretty enjoyable.

Diaz/Zaromskis was entertaining, albeit defensively lacking =p
Lawler knocking out Manhoef after getting pummeled was a pretty big upset
Coenen gave Cyborg a great fight
Lashley did as expected
Walker got himself the win

Looking forward to the April CBS show, they've got a lot of options right now for that.

Fedor vs Werdum
Mousasi vs King Mo
Shields vs Hendo
Diaz vs Hieron or Sakurai (don't like the latter but it's a possibility apparently)
Cyborg vs Toughill (next planned defence)
Melendez vs Aoki (Likely to happen in the first half of the year)
Lashley vs Rogers (rumoured possibility)
And any of their other marquee "names" (walker/le/shamrock)

They can build a pretty insane card


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 31, 2010)

If Lashley/Rogers really does happen, I hope Bobby bones up on his stand-up or else Brett will be walking out of the cage with his head. 

Props to Walker for competing last night, but if he wants to fight again, I hope someone teaches him how to finish. Also, if Manhoef/Lawler had continued any further, I think Melvin would've kicked Lawler's leg clean off his damn body.


----------



## pajamas (Jan 31, 2010)

109 is going to be crazy, couture is like 50 lol

Can't wait for 112 though, Matt Hughes is takin on another gracie, should be pretty sick.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 31, 2010)

That was a great card.

Melvin losing made me so sad.  He was _destroying_ Lawler, then all of a sudden on the ground bleeding.  I've never had such a jawdropping moment, everyone watching with me went silent and was staring stunned.  

Walker's fight was _hilarious_.  His main strategy on the ground was to get mount then slowly work his way towards sitting on the guy's forehead.  I love how he would go for a kimura while the guy was up on one shoulder with his other arm straight up, offering up an armbar even whitebelt me could have finished.  The first minute of the standup was amazing too, with Nudge dancing and Hershel looking like one of those jittery clockwork robots.  The guy looked amazing tho, I can't believe how fit he was and his cardio didn't seem to be a problem at all.  

Cyborg did what I expected, and I was impressed by Coenan (I'm with *Coenan*).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2010)

Lawler's win was like something out of a Lawler fan's dreams, or a Melvin fan's nightmares. It was insane, really. He was getting his ass beat down bad, I was actually afraid for his life for a minute. That KO just came out of nowhere.

Walker's fight was kind of funny, but I couldn't care less if he never fought again. He proved he could still do it at 47 (and, damn, I wish I looked like that at 27), but does he have a future in MMA? I don't think so.

And, of course, Diaz never fails to deliver. I was expecting Zormisksasks or whatever to throw more kicks from his hype train on Sherdog, but that was quickly de-railed. Though I think the stoppage was a bit early, though Diaz still would've won. That ref was stopping everything early that night.

I just fell asleep and dreamt of tits during the women's fight. (kidding, it was a good fight)


----------



## b0rt (Feb 4, 2010)

*Waitin for Coleman vs Couture.*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 5, 2010)

Waiting like Old Man Time? 

I am going to first read the fight's play-by-play then decide if I want to watch it or not. This fight has all the makings of the worst fight of the year, I'll be honest. Not excited.


----------



## Mori` (Feb 5, 2010)

I won't stay up for it that's for sure, definitely one to catch the following morning heh


----------



## Tiger (Feb 5, 2010)

It's not the Couture fight that has me wanting to watch this. Those old geezers always put up a decent match, you guys are being too hard on them.

Swick and Marquardt are the guys I'm watching for. I don't think Swick had a great fight against Hardy, so I'm looking forward to seeing him against Thiago.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 5, 2010)

There are a couple of semi-interesting fights, but we all know who's going to win them.


----------



## Mori` (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm going for Thiago over Swick

If Nate loses to Sonnen I'll cry a little.

Regardless there's still not that much that's appealing to me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 5, 2010)

There's no way I can see Mardquardt losing unless there is some fluke KO or something. He should man-handle Sonnen and get a TKO late 2nd round.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 5, 2010)

Maia vs Miller and Trigg vs Serra look like pretty awesome fights to me. Predictable maybe, but still very interesting.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 5, 2010)

Law said:


> It's not the Couture fight that has me wanting to watch this. Those old geezers always put up a decent match, you guys are being too hard on them.
> 
> Swick and Marquardt are the guys I'm watching for. I don't think Swick had a great fight against Hardy, so I'm looking forward to seeing him against Thiago.



*Man u watch this shit too? As if ahaha.*


----------



## Ippy (Feb 6, 2010)

Vote Marquardt (D) at UFC 109.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 7, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> There's no way I can see Mardquardt losing unless there is some fluke KO or something. He should man-handle Sonnen and get a TKO late 2nd round.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah that's what I thought would happen too. Wow.

Sonnen controlled the entire fight, won easily...even though he took more actual damage to his face. Marquardt lost and walked out looking like he could fight again. Sonnen won and collapsed in his dressing room needing medical attention.

I have more respect for Sonnen than I did before.

But did anyone watch the Rolles Gracie fight? He folded like a wet napkin.


----------



## Fancy (Feb 7, 2010)

I couldn't watch it. But now I'm going to get some sleep.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 7, 2010)

*So who won between Coleman and Couture? (assuming that it was tonight based on Law's post) lol

& night Techno. =) *


----------



## Mori` (Feb 7, 2010)

Paulo Thiago baby! Iron Chin, Granite hands, and he'll choke you out if he has to.

Couture dominated Coleman, finished with the RNC heh, didn't really see that coming.

Annoyed that Sonnen won ¬_¬


----------



## b0rt (Feb 7, 2010)

*Saw the highlights and I must say that that Mardquardt match could hae been extended. Man that looked close. But yea I saw Couture over Coleman 1:09 in the 2nd round.*


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 7, 2010)

Pretty blah show last night, but I kinda expected that anyway. Maia/Miller was boring as hell because I wanted a damn war between two black belts and what we got was... that. 

Nate/Chael was unexpectedly bloodly and I was shocked at how few sub attempts Marquardt actually went for, especially in the third when he had a couple of really good openings to slip in a guillotine(why the fuck does he always leave the arm in like that? He does that shit in damn near every fight) or a Darce in the end when he wasted like an entire minute doing nothing.

Swick/Thiago ending like it did didn't shock me with how Swick was stupidly doing the same shit that got Kos KTFO. Paulo got the opening and capitalized on it and then choked Swick the fuck out.

Trigg/Serra was like... damn.

Coleman/Couture went about how I expected except for the finish.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 7, 2010)

My boy Marquardt (D) fell to Sonnen (R) like this was Massachusetts.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 7, 2010)

*Marquardt & Sonnen should have a rematch.*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2010)

Confusing. I hate Sonnen so much for various reasons, I am going to be depressed for a while. I'm not a Mardquardt fan, either, but I wanted him to beat Sonnen. 

Couture's finish also surprised me, but not his win. We all knew he'd win. The rest of the night went relatively as expected. Glad Melvin got his win, too, though I was questioning the decision myself I won't complain.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 8, 2010)

*Sonnen was talking some shit about Anderson Silva & Strikeforce too. I could get a link for u if u wanna read on it.*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2010)

Didn't Dana say winner gets a title shot? I guess that means we get to see Anderson Silva kill Chael Sonnen. Man, that'll be statisfying.


----------



## Mori` (Feb 8, 2010)

_"If Anderson says put on Hip Hop & Chael Says Country, theres gonna be a Hoe Down"_

Sonnen said he'd rather fight Anderson, but he talks a lot so you can take it for what it's worth...

=p


----------



## Ippy (Feb 8, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Didn't Dana say winner gets a title shot? I guess that means we get to see Anderson Silva kill Chael Sonnen. Man, that'll be statisfying.


This sums up my entire mindset.

I'll also like all the pre-fight shit talk by Sonnen leading up to the fight.  It'll be almost as good as seeing Silva pick him apart.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2010)

It's all just mind games and hype. He is only saying that because he wants to fight Anderson for the belt instead of having to fight Vitor for a title shot. He is basically admitting he thinks Anderson will beat Vitor.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 8, 2010)

I know it's just hype... 

I've been a fight fan for years.  I know how things work lol.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 9, 2010)

Well of course _you_ know that, my good man.  Though if he did beat Anderson I think I'd have to kill myself.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 9, 2010)

I wanted to see Coleman surprise some people, because I used to think he was so cool.

Coleman vs Ortiz 2011, amirite? After that, he retires and goes home to terrorize his daughter's future boyfriends.

Who's the next logical opponent for Paulo Thiago, Mr. Brazilian Special Ops? Should he fight Fitch again?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 9, 2010)

Might not be a good idea since Fitch seemes to be the only guy from that camp who won't get caught playing Thiago's game like Swick and Kos. 

Semtex? If he beats Semtex, I could see Dana being forced to put him up against GSP for the belt.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 9, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Might not be a good idea since Fitch seemes to be the only guy from that camp who won't get caught playing Thiago's game like Swick and Kos.
> 
> Semtex? If he beats Semtex, I could see Dana being forced to put him up against GSP for the belt.



Thiago's game is on the ground. Swick and Koscheck just assumed they could beat him on his feet.


----------



## illusion (Feb 9, 2010)

Law said:


> Who's the next logical opponent for Paulo Thiago, Mr. Brazilian Special Ops? Should he fight Fitch again?



I hope not, that fight was boring as hell. If he does get a rematch, I'd rater it be against Kos. I wouldn't mind seeing him fight Alves or Hardy, either.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 9, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> Thiago's game is on the ground. Swick and Koscheck just assumed they could beat him on his feet.


I know it is, it's just that they could've just tried picking him apart instead of trying to somewhat wildly exchange with him(he does have a pretty decent chin) and getting tagged with that looping left like they did.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 10, 2010)

Law said:


> Coleman vs Ortiz 2011, amirite?




No thanks lol...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2010)

I could see Alves, Semtex, or even Matt Serra at this point. You never know what Joe Silva will come up with. He could match him up against Diego for his comeback for all we know.

Actually, that might not be too bad.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 10, 2010)

Serra vs Penn 2 :ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh, hells yeah. Let him shit all over all the other LW contender's parades.


----------



## Jekidoruy (Feb 10, 2010)

Honestly i think Chael Sonnen can give can give Anderson a lot of trouble on the ground. I also think that if he dose everything according to his plan he could beat the mw king


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2010)

Anything's possible, but I'm not so sure. Anderson subbed Dan Henderson and beat Mardquart to death. Sonnen is like a shittier combination of the two who can't finish fights. The longer the fight goes the more chances Sonnen has to lose in spectacular fashion.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 10, 2010)

Chael wouldn't stand a chance.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 11, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> Chael wouldn't stand a chance.



That's what I thought when I heard he was fighting Marquardt.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 11, 2010)

But Marquardt's human.

Silva's hasn't so much as taken a decent shot since the Hendo fight.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 11, 2010)

If Anderson loses to Sonnen I'll stop watching MMA. 


For about a month.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 11, 2010)

Law said:


> That's what I thought when I heard he was fighting Marquardt.



Are you seriously comparing Nate to Anderson? I mean I know almost everyone here underestimated Chael, but Chael beating Nate wasn't that big of a shocker if one had looked at it on paper. Chael's latest win will hardly go down as upset of the year .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 11, 2010)

Having watched Chael's fights, seeing Nate's fights, and looking at it on paper, I still never dreamed he'd beat Nate. I really hate the guy, honestly. I don't even know why I hate him, but I do.


----------



## Mori` (Feb 11, 2010)

Ah balls. 

Vitor is injured and won't be able to fight Anderson :/

So that's presumably delayed again again


----------



## Ippy (Feb 11, 2010)

Just make him fight Sonnen (R)...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 11, 2010)

Sonnen is the only one that makes any sense. I'd rather him not fight at all otherwise given the alternatives. I can wait.


----------



## Mori` (Feb 11, 2010)

Aint Sonnen got a medical suspension after Nate did nasty things to his face? Dunno how long that is though...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 11, 2010)

It's until 3/09. That would leave him about a month to train. Unlikely? Yeah. Possible? Sure. 

Other than Sonnen I don't think he should fighting at MW. And his options at LHW are pretty shitty right now with the top fighters all tied up.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 11, 2010)

Sonnen makes the most sense at MW. Or he could fight Randy at LHW I guess.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 11, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> Are you seriously comparing Nate to Anderson? I mean I know almost everyone here underestimated Chael, but Chael beating Nate wasn't that big of a shocker if one had looked at it on paper. Chael's latest win will hardly go down as upset of the year .



Not comparing the two. Just saying I didn't think Chael could beat Marquardt and he did.

At what point do you say "that was the best he had" until we see the outcome.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 11, 2010)

I only want to see Silva fight the Shoguns, Rampages, and Diet Nogs of the world.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 11, 2010)

*Martial arts related question*

It may seem to belong to another section,but only here it can be answered.

I'm sorry if it sounds like a retarded question,but i'm curious. Can this move be applied in a MMA match? I'm not asking if would someone be willing to pick something from a manga and use it in real life. I'm asking if,technically speaking,would this move work in a MMA match.
Maybe give this thread a look over too.


I find it interesting how he inclines himself sidewards so that his leg can do a completely straight uppercut kick,and the way he puts one of his hands on the ground so that he can incline himself that far.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't see anything


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 11, 2010)

I'll add a link.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 12, 2010)

Do you mean to slide along the ground and shoot up with an upkick?

Kinda impractical and probably would miss against someone that is moving, sweaty, etc.   Keep in mind that it, while probably not a slow move, requires a setup that anyone with decent experience would see a mile away.

You also have to consider that most mixed martial artists are grapplers nowadays, and would eat that shit up like nothing, as in, they'd probably just either keep their head back and grab the ankle, or duck under it or sidestep for an EASY single leg takedown.

In general, the shit you see happening on tv, movies, and anime is completely and totally impractical for an actual fight.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 12, 2010)

The Luiz said:


> It may seem to belong to another section,but only here it can be answered.
> 
> I'm sorry if it sounds like a retarded question,but i'm curious. Can this move be applied in a MMA match? I'm not asking if would someone be willing to pick something from a manga and use it in real life. I'm asking if,technically speaking,would this move work in a MMA match.
> Maybe give this thread a look over too.
> ...



It wouldn't work as an offensive maneuver. You would have to run infront of your opponent, crouch down and kick upward. Or you could run and slide. Both are very insufficient ways of getting into a position. Then you have a leg kick going straight up, but there is little body torque in the notion, so even the kick won't have a lot of power. Plus the maneuver would be heavily telegraphed.

I do remember Sasuke using an armbar in that fight though


----------



## Ippy (Feb 12, 2010)

lol I forgot about that.

Armbars DO work, Luiz.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 12, 2010)

I could just see GSP running up to a guy and doing that.  I don't think there's any way in hell that'd connect, but at least the guy couldn't kick you in the head. 

Right Rich Franklin? DROP TO ONE KNEE!


----------



## Jekidoruy (Feb 12, 2010)

The Luiz said:


> It may seem to belong to another section,but only here it can be answered.
> 
> I'm sorry if it sounds like a retarded question,but i'm curious. Can this move be applied in a MMA match? I'm not asking if would someone be willing to pick something from a manga and use it in real life. I'm asking if,technically speaking,would this move work in a MMA match.
> Maybe give this thread a look over too.
> ...



MMMMMMM i doubt it imo but anything is possiable to do. But I think the person who would have the best chances of pulling a kick like that off would be Cung Le. The main reason is is because Cung throws kicks from every angel know to man and then some but yeah if anybody could do it it would be him


----------



## Jekidoruy (Feb 12, 2010)

What do you all think about the ADCC Submission Wrestling World Championship also know as Abu Dhabi. What do you all think about this tourment and who is your fave fighter that competes in it. i would have to say that mines is Marcelo Garcia. If you have never heard of him here is a highlight video of him.

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Pxn-7KZaNwc&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Pxn-7KZaNwc&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raikiri (Feb 13, 2010)

sasuke with the upkick from hell!

anderson silva vs maia ..... not the PPV people hoped for.....


----------



## Ippy (Feb 13, 2010)

The next victim...


----------



## Mori` (Feb 13, 2010)

Daley asked for people to give Koscheck some new hair... handily collected in one facebook gallery. Winner gets handed to Kos at the pre-fight presser




I fucking love the mma community, constantly delivering with photoshops


----------



## Ippy (Feb 13, 2010)

I posted a Fraggle Rock thing a few pages back.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 13, 2010)

Cory Brady said:
			
		

> Anderson Silva vs Demian Maia will be a matchup between MMA?s best striker and MMA?s best grappler.?



@ 

Do you agree with that statement?


----------



## Ippy (Feb 13, 2010)

That's basically what it'll be.

I just don't see Maia coming out on top.  If he gets close enough to touch Silva, he'll get (T)KOed.  If he avoids Silva, it'll look like Leites all over again.


----------



## Mori` (Feb 13, 2010)

They're both in the upper echelons of their respective specializations as it were, Anderson might well be the best stiker, but I don't think Maia is quite the best grappler.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 13, 2010)

Who at MW is a better grappler?


----------



## Mori` (Feb 13, 2010)

although given the blanket statement of "MMA's best" I wasn't really thinking purely MW anyway


----------



## Ippy (Feb 13, 2010)

I forgot about Jacare.

Though, I was really just thinking UFC.

Doesn't Silva train with Jacare though?


----------



## Tiger (Feb 13, 2010)

He didn't say UFC's best grappler.
He didn't say MMA's best MW grappler.

He said MMA's best grappler.

And that's why I asked if people agreed with him.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 13, 2010)

Jacare.

Maia is second best, as Jacare's 2-1 against him in grappling tourneys.


----------



## Jekidoruy (Feb 14, 2010)

Jacaré has about 6 gi and no gi world titles. Marcelo has about 10 gi and no gi world titles. Also marcelo is considered to be the best pound for pound no gi grappler in the world. Also dont forget about Maia. Mmmm tough one to say i think marcelo has bet them both. had choice really but imo id say marcelo.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 14, 2010)

Maia MMA's best grappler? No. The best grappler to enter MMA? Sure.

You can't be called MMA's best grappler if you haven't held a major belt. That's like calling a K1 guy the best striker when they're 1-10. This is MMA, not ADCC! 

Though with that being said, Maia is still up there. But even someone like Nog would have to be rated as the better grappler in MMA despite Maia's vastly superior submission career. 

As for Silva being the best striker, that I will agree with. He has more versatility in his striking than most people do in their entire MMA game. Amazing foot work, God like reflex's, overall very fast, accurate, can knock people out, has a tough chin, unorthodox yet technical and most importantly he's great off his back which is truly what separates strikers in mma.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2010)

Now, now, we all know that Frank Mir is the best grappler in all of MMA. 

Of course you're right in that pure BJJ isn't the same as MMA BJJ, that doesn't negate the fact that the top MMA BJJ guys usually tend to be the top pure BJJ guys (though that's not always the case, and you certainly can't count ADCC too terribly much, just look at guys like Jeff Monson). Then what do we count? Submission victories?


----------



## Jekidoruy (Feb 16, 2010)

Silva best striker mmmm. Silva is ok in my book though but have we forgotten about Cung Le. Even though Cung has faced some cans in his career i think he is a far better striker than Silva. I do remember watching a video on youtube that said once cung le dose leave strikeforce he might sign with the ufc i think that would be a good fight cung vs anderson


----------



## illusion (Feb 16, 2010)

Jekidoruy said:


> Silva best striker mmmm. Silva is ok in my book though but have we forgotten about Cung Le. Even though Cung has faced some cans in his career i think he is a far better striker than Silva. I do remember watching a video on youtube that said once cung le dose leave strikeforce he might sign with the ufc i think that would be a good fight cung vs anderson



I'm sorry, but Anderson would absolutely rape Cung Le. Silva is the better striker, hands down.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 16, 2010)

Cung Le barely out struck Frank Shamrock and he got knocked out by Scott Smith. How on earth is he better than Silva? Silva fights tougher opponents and his opponents are not handpicked to feed his style (usually) like Le's are. I mean Dan Henderson would tool Cung Le.

If you're a striker and you can't deal with a grappler, then you're not a "great" striker by any means. Great strikers have ways of defeating grapplers, which is something that MMA fans fail to understand. Grappling is part of striking in MMA...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2010)

To be fair, Cung Le was battering Smith until he gassed. I still don't like Cung that much since I think he's pretty fake (I was so thrilled when he lost), but we can't take all his credit away. Silva would wreck his shit though.

As for best striker, we all know that's Cro Cop prime.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 16, 2010)

If you gas in a 3 round fight where you're barely being pushed, then you're not the best striker. He was tired as shit against Frank too.

Fuck Crocop


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2010)

Fuck... wha?? 

I should shoot you with a gun on principle.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 16, 2010)

Fedor has the best striking in MMA.


----------



## Jekidoruy (Feb 16, 2010)

Gooba said:


> Fedor has the best striking in MMA.



Are you serious Fedor best striking mmmm hell to the no. If i had to say fedor might be in the the top ten best strikers. I mean fedor has some good power yes. But look at the fight he had with andre he was getting owned on his feet until ander went for that flying knee. The only thing i would say that fedor has is bull shit strikeing power and a natch for hitting people on the button.

But just incase you wanted to know who my top ten best strikes in mma as of right now they are. 
1.Cung Le.
2.Anderson Silva
3.Gegard Mousasi
4.Allester Overeem
5.Cro Cop
6.Wandi/Rua - i really could not decide on who to put.
7.Jon Jones
8.Machida
9.Melvin Manhoef
10.Fedor


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2010)

You ranked all those guys over Machida?  He's one of the few guys on he list that has had a lot of success in pure-striking events, ironically.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 16, 2010)

You still haven't explained how you have Cung Le above a man who hasn't taken a decent shot in like 3-4 fights and makes former LHW champs look like amateurs in their first sparring session.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2010)

Maybe he's racist. 

Although he does have Pimp Guillard in his avatar and Nate appears to be giving him a BJ (his wang is THAT LONG).


----------



## Jekidoruy (Feb 16, 2010)

The reason why i put cung le at #1 is just based of pure striking ability. The guy has won countless titles in shanshou and in k1. thats the only reason why he is number 1. Granted Machida could have been in the top 5. But when he fought rua he showed no type of offense besides in rd 3 i think it was. But hey he got the win though. Also Allester Overeem, Cro Cop have both won in k1. Also so has Gegard. Not taking anything from Machida but i think that k1 imo trumps any type of local or national karate competition. i mean just to qualify for k1 i think you have to win in some type of national k1 qualifying event .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2010)

The difference between Cro Cop and Overeem is that Cro Cop fought in K-1 for years and Overeem has only had a few fights. Gegard fought, what? once?


----------



## Jekidoruy (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok Gegard did only fight once in k1 but i think he is trying to fight there a couple more times and plus he still went 7-0 in kickboxing. Surprisingly Overeem has been fighting in k-1 since 01 sporting a 4-4 record if that means anything. So really the only thing that Cro Cop has over them really is mat or ring time in k-1


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 16, 2010)

Okay, you have Jon Bones Jones on your top 10 best strikers in MMA. That alone really devalues the list you made .


----------



## Jekidoruy (Feb 17, 2010)

Jon Jones has showed very effect and unorthodox style of striking i really cant say who dose the same types of strikes and lands them almost all of the time like the spinning elbow and things of that nature but yeah i think he strike good.  I am suprised that nobody has said anything about why GSP or kenflo or marcus davis is not on this list. Because they 2 have great striking skills


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 17, 2010)

Jekidoruy said:


> Jon Jones has showed very effect and unorthodox style of striking i really cant say who dose the same types of strikes and lands them almost all of the time like the spinning elbow and things of that nature but yeah i think he strike good.  I am suprised that nobody has said anything about why GSP or kenflo or marcus davis is not on this list. Because they 2 have great striking skills



He strikes good for a wrestler who only practiced for a year. You're seriously jumping the gun if you think him beating up Stephan Bonnar (which offensively was largely due to his grappling EXP as well) makes him one of the best MMA strikers in the entire world. He doesn't even know the basics...


----------



## Jekidoruy (Feb 17, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> He strikes good for a wrestler who only practiced for a year. You're seriously jumping the gun if you think him beating up Stephan Bonnar (which offensively was largely due to his grappling EXP as well) makes him one of the best MMA strikers in the entire world. He doesn't even know the basics...



Yes you could say due to his wrestling is why he won. But hey i am a huge Bonnar fan my self. But still he beat matt hamil. Honestly i think he has a huge test in vera coming up. But for even only a years worth of training he is still doing some what advances attacks. Besides who would be in your top 10


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah and who is Matt Hamil? A wrestler. Jones out striking Hamil doesn't mean much because Hamil did not even try to take him down, and Hamil is a bad striker (mediocre striker for someone of his pedigree though). It's an impressive accomplishment as an MMA fighter to beat Hamil, but out striking Matt Hamil is nothing special. 

My top ten in striking currently? In no order since i'm typing this up in a nutshell.

1) Lyoto Machida
2) Anderson Silva
3) Shogun RUA
4) Alistar Overeem
5) George St Pierre
6) Thiago Alves
7) Vitor Belfort 
8) Bj Penn
9) Junior Dos Santos 
10) Nick Diaz


----------



## Jekidoruy (Feb 17, 2010)

Nice list even though you were in a rush. Yeah even though he lost to hamil i think he won the moral victory though.  Hamil is just very durable though if that matters. I think Jones is going to have some problems with Vera though.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 17, 2010)

I hope Bones can beat Vera, but it looks pretty grim on paper.


----------



## Jekidoruy (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah i think the wrestling will be negated. But i think Vera has the better stand up and better bjj game. It a must win situation for Vera though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2010)

I also hope Jones smashes Vera's face in. And I used to like Vera when he was a heavyweight before he fought Tim Sylvia. He used to be pretty good. Then he started fighting top opponents and getting handled. Then he cut to LHW and looked like shit.

My top 10 strikers list looks like this:

1. Mirko Filipovic
2-10. Does is matter?


----------



## Jekidoruy (Feb 17, 2010)

yes 2-10 matters. 

I think vera is a good fighter my self i hope he dose win. Like i said its a must win situation for him now. So i just wonder how this fight will end really


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2010)

With Jon Jones pounding him into a TKO loss, I suspect. If he loses he could always match up with Matt Hammil in a loser-leaves-town match. Thought I don't think they'd kick out a deaf guy that easy.


----------



## Mori` (Feb 17, 2010)

Bones will beat Vera.

I'm excited for 110, best UFC card in a while with a genuinely interesting main event


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2010)

Nog's gonna put that Mexican in his place.


----------



## Jekidoruy (Feb 17, 2010)

Let rate this

Wrestling: Cain
BJJ: Big Nog
Boxing:Nog
Takedown Defense ain
Stamina:Nog


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2010)

ain 

Other than some crazy-ass knock out or something I don't see how Cain can beat Nog. Sure he has decent GNP, but so did Randy Couture and look how far that got him.


----------



## Jekidoruy (Feb 17, 2010)

But that gnp can get caught in a sub though


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 18, 2010)

I think Nog will take it via decision, honestly.


----------



## Jekidoruy (Feb 18, 2010)

I think sub my self armbar or triangle to prove to fitch and those other idiots that the guard open or closed is not dead


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 18, 2010)

I could see an armbar, Nog is pretty good at those, I just have a feeling it won't go that way. I always go with my gut on fights and it's right about 90% of the time.


----------



## Jekidoruy (Feb 18, 2010)

Yeah i see what you mean did you hear about what Fitch said about the guard open or closed is dead. Hear is the link Ronaldo says he could return to play for United in the future


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 18, 2010)

No, I never listen to what that crazy terminator guy says. 

Tell that to Nick Diaz and Nate Diaz. Nate having pulled off a sub from guard pretty recently.

Also, the Goran Reljic comeback train is in town.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 18, 2010)

Wrestlers always say shit like that, bout how the guard is dead. Makes no sense.


----------



## Fancy (Feb 18, 2010)

Big Nog better take it, boyfriend is for him


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 18, 2010)

If Nog doesn't win are you booty squelched for a week or something?


----------



## Fancy (Feb 18, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If Nog doesn't win are you booty squelched for a week or something?



I don't think it's going to be a problem


----------



## Mori` (Feb 18, 2010)

Rothwell pulled out of his bout with Cro Cop due to illness, Anthony Perosh is apparently stepping in to replace him on a whole one days notice.


----------



## Jekidoruy (Feb 18, 2010)

I think this dude has one of the coolest nicknames that i have heard in years i mean Hippo that fucking awsome


----------



## Havoc (Feb 19, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> Yeah and who is Matt Hamil? A wrestler. Jones out striking Hamil doesn't mean much because Hamil did not even try to take him down, and Hamil is a bad striker (mediocre striker for someone of his pedigree though). It's an impressive accomplishment as an MMA fighter to beat Hamil, but out striking Matt Hamil is nothing special.
> 
> My top ten in striking currently? In no order since i'm typing this up in a nutshell.
> 
> ...


GSP top 5 striker?

Why?

Edit: OK, no order, but still, why is he top 10?


----------



## Jekidoruy (Feb 19, 2010)

After i made my list i realized i did not have gsp on my list i mean GSP is a good striker sure he pulls his damn Groin ligament every time her tries to do a silly JCVD kick. He mixes up his boxing and thai really well plus his super man punch is perfect. GSP striking really dose set up his wrestling and gnp example look at gsp vs Thiago Alves it was a brilliant mix of a simple 3 or 4 hit combo ended with a superman punch to a take down take a lot of talent and skill to pull that off so that why i am guessing he is in his top 5


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 19, 2010)

Havoc said:


> GSP top 5 striker?
> 
> Why?
> 
> Edit: OK, no order, but still, why is he top 10?



His striking is pretty technical. He has a great mix up game, has long limbs and is obviously very fast so he is a pain to fight on the outside. GSP usually out strikes his opponents in long range fights.

He also has amazing take down defense, arguably the best on this list. 

I remember back in the days when people use to talk about GSP being the best WW due to his striking and not his wrestling. How times have changed.


----------



## Havoc (Feb 19, 2010)

Well, anyway, you both fail for not having Lil Nog.


----------



## Jekidoruy (Feb 19, 2010)

well what would be your top ten. then again its all a matter of perspective. Plus GSP puts his best beat downs on wrestlers 2


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 19, 2010)

Moridin said:


> Rothwell pulled out of his bout with Cro Cop due to illness, Anthony Perosh is apparently stepping in to replace him on a whole one days notice.


 What? Lame. 


Havoc said:


> Well, anyway, you both fail for not having Lil Nog.


 Lil Nog got KO'd by Sokoudju. 

Didn't he do some Olympic boxing or something?


----------



## Jekidoruy (Feb 19, 2010)

LIL NoG and Big Nog i think trained with the BRZ national boxing team


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 19, 2010)

Lil Nog won the bronze medal in the 2007 Pan Americans in boxing. Granted that's not saying that much considering his weight class.

Also, the Nog bros trained with the Cuban Olympic boxing team not the Brazilian (well I'm sure they've trained with them over time now).


----------



## Jekidoruy (Feb 19, 2010)

I could not remember if it was the BRZ or the Cuban team o well but yeah they might have trained with them by now. Idk i think being a pan am champ is still a good thing. I think the pan ams is like a level or 2 below the Olympics


----------



## Havoc (Feb 19, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What? Lame.
> 
> Lil Nog got KO'd by Sokoudju.
> 
> Didn't he do some Olympic boxing or something?


Man, Soko looked like he was gonna be a great fighter, back to back kos on Lil Nog and Arona...and now...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 19, 2010)

Yeah, there was a lot of hype following him on his UFC debut. A lot of people thought he'd be the one to KO Machida. 

Sad, I liked the guy. I think he still has a lot of potential if he works diligently enough; he's young, athletic (and explosive ), and already fairly skilled.


----------



## Jekidoruy (Feb 19, 2010)

Rua already did that sad he got screwed by the judges


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 19, 2010)

I must've missed the part where Machida was laying on the mat, unconscious.


----------



## Jekidoruy (Feb 19, 2010)

LOL. i think it was cause rua was not aggressive enough.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 19, 2010)

We'll see how he does in the rematch. I personally got Machida despite thinking Shogun won the first.


----------



## Jekidoruy (Feb 19, 2010)

Rua. I think rua would have won the first if he would have completed any of those take down attempts. but i cant stand what ceicle peoples said about leg kicks not ending a fight


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 19, 2010)

Cecil Peoples is pretty crazy, that's for sure. 

It's going to be an awesome fight (in theory), with both looking to finish. I think Shogun will come out much more aggressive and Machida will, too. I doubt he'll try to play it too defensively and try to get another decision.


----------



## Jekidoruy (Feb 19, 2010)

Yeah for sure i dont see this going all 5. But i will say that rua laid the blue print to beat machidia. But yeah i think its going to be a good battle of the styles though. But i think who ever sets the tempo first will be the one to win.


----------



## Arishem (Feb 20, 2010)

When will we see a CCT practitioner enter MMA? Any guy using this system would be fucking unstoppable. Don't believe me? Look here:  





> Used by The U.S. & U.K. Special Forces, bounty hunters, mercenaries and even 7-figure professional "goons" (if you know what I mean) who don't have time to learn complex and outdated martial arts moves that don't work in "real world" aggressive confrontations.
> 
> So effective, even guys with no previous experience are using it to send thugs, gang members and other vicious "street predators" into emergency rooms around the world.
> 
> ...


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 20, 2010)

Seems just as likely as a Krav Maga guy coming in


----------



## Jekidoruy (Feb 20, 2010)

basicly in a nut shell it wont happen


----------



## Mori` (Feb 20, 2010)

Nog looks in great shape. Wand looks a little weird =p


----------



## Jekidoruy (Feb 20, 2010)

yeah big nog always looks good even when he is sick. wandi well that just wandi i hope  he kicks the living shit out of bisbing


----------



## KidTony (Feb 20, 2010)

anyone got a stream?


----------



## Mori` (Feb 20, 2010)

you have mail (it's a little jerky, but the sopcast chans seem down so it'll have to do).

If Cro Cop loses I'll pour coffee on my face


*Spoiler*: __ 



guess I can drink the coffee instead huh


----------



## Jekidoruy (Feb 20, 2010)

what is the name of the stream site and is it free


----------



## Jekidoruy (Feb 20, 2010)

whats the name of the stream site


----------



## Mori` (Feb 20, 2010)

You have mail too...

ed: either you're working for anti-piracy company or you brought bad luck, seems its been blocked now =p

Sopcast to the rescue though.

Am pulling for Jardine in the next


----------



## KidTony (Feb 20, 2010)

down ;_;

I usually pay like 5 bucks for my stream, but the site i used canceled it since the UFC is coming down hard on them it appears.

and lol at cro cop beating up on a tomato can


----------



## KidTony (Feb 20, 2010)

keep me updated at least to you guys that are watching the event or lucky to have a stream. 

;_____;


----------



## Mori` (Feb 20, 2010)

*snipped link*

Sopcast is my favourite way of watching anything usually, it was just down at the start.

I like the Aussie crowd, they're noisy in a good way


----------



## Mori` (Feb 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Jardine/Bader_ 



Hah I thought Jardine was on his way to taking that via decision and then a right - flying knee - left hook put him down.

Pretty decent fight that and a nice finish. Bader gets himself into real contention with that I guess.


----------



## KidTony (Feb 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



and jardine is prly a fight a way from being cut 




nah, don't go sopcast. maybe i should?


----------



## Mori` (Feb 20, 2010)

It's a pretty handy little program

===

huu, Chris Lytle's kneebar was awesome


----------



## KidTony (Feb 20, 2010)

ok i dled it where do i go?


----------



## Mori` (Feb 20, 2010)

*snipped link*

just paste that into your browser and it should open with sopcast


----------



## KidTony (Feb 20, 2010)

it's working!! wait, why doesn't the ufc stomp on this stuff?


----------



## Mori` (Feb 20, 2010)

They do, it's the same reason webstreams pop up for everything though. People just upload things to new channels as soon as they get it shut down somewhere. It's hard to police I guess. Now I'll snip those links, because paranoia is for 4am ^^

Anyway, WAR George


----------



## KidTony (Feb 20, 2010)

dude aussie crowd is going bonkers

great first round for soturoupulis (sp?) manhandling daddy stevenson

awesome second round. george is got amazing bjj


----------



## Mori` (Feb 20, 2010)

That was a really really impressive performance by Sotiropoulos, great fight.

And gods, the noise from the crowd was immense


----------



## KidTony (Feb 20, 2010)

yeah, domination. What do you think is next for these guys? most suck for joe, he was on his way to working himself into contention. I think george with two or three more good wins like this gets a shot.


----------



## KidTony (Feb 21, 2010)

WAR WANDY!!!


----------



## Ironhide (Feb 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Fuck Cain won


----------



## KidTony (Feb 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 great event. I knew Cain would win, he's the real deal that kid. Just retired nogueira.

I'm so glad Wandy won. I fucking hate bisping the count of the cock. Great to see Wandy getting a much neened victory.

Jardine is pretty much a fight away from being cut. Dunno what's next fo Bader though.

Very glad Crocop won, he needed this even though he just beat up on a can. 

great event, can' wait for 111 and the VS. events


----------



## Jekidoruy (Feb 21, 2010)

i am so happy wandi won he needed it.
big nog needs some time off
i think they might keep jardine and joe
bader might need to fight a top 10 guy now


----------



## Ironhide (Feb 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



lol so how bout Cro Cop/Nog 2


----------



## Fancy (Feb 21, 2010)

lol cain is humble. oh and george sotiropoulos an aussie greek.
ELAS GREECE!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 21, 2010)

Moridin said:


> huu, Chris Lytle's kneebar was awesome


That was fucking beautiful. 

If there was about 10 more seconds left in the Wandy/Bisping fight, Wandy would've sent him onto Dream Street after clocking him behind the ear like that. Joe Daddy/George was a nice fucking fight. Have to admit that I didn't see Cain/Nog ending like it did, but it's a nice win for Cain. Good win doe Bader too, but I'm not sure he's ready for a top 10 guy yet. Someone with better boxing would probably pick him apart.

Have to say, this card was a lot better than what they've been churning out the past couple of months.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 21, 2010)

Cain made it look like it wasn't even hard. He was breathing after the fight like he'd been sitting on the couch all night.

Sotiropoulos looked incredibly impressive.

If I had bet on the fights, I would have made some decent cash. I called every fight that was aired. Right down to the Polish-Canadian Soszynski beating Bonnar.

[edit] Am I the only one who really hopes Carwin beats Mir? Do people really want to see Mir fight Lesnar again? Does the Mir/Carwin winner have to fight Velasquez in order to fight Lesnar now?


----------



## Jekidoruy (Feb 21, 2010)

i think they are going to do the same things like they did the last time in the heavy weight division. i think they are going to have a mini tourny. so i see this happening. cain vs brock. mir vs carwin.  for the titles. that way we will have a true undisputed heavy weight champ again. thats what i think will happen


----------



## Mori` (Feb 21, 2010)

NF seemingly went down in shock for me after seeing the way they main event unfolded, but damn I didn't see that one coming. 



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Have to say, this card was a lot better than what they've been churning out the past couple of months.



Definitely, great quality card and everything delivered. All topped off by an awesome crowd.



Law said:


> [edit] Am I the only one who really hopes Carwin beats Mir? Do people really want to see Mir fight Lesnar again? Does the Mir/Carwin winner have to fight Velasquez in order to fight Lesnar now?



I don't know how much I care for Mir/Carwin right now at all, Cains made himself infinitely more interesting after last night in my eyes.


----------



## Green Poncho (Feb 21, 2010)

Well, Velasquez has definitely proved himself to be a top 10 fighter putting away Big Nog like that.

On the Lesnar/Mir III, I'm all for it. Enjoyed both I and II.

On Mir/Carwin, Carwin has lots of power but he seems rather slow and predictable. The fact that Gonzaga was able to either backstep or stop his takedowns entirely makes me doubt he will be able to bring the around 290 pound Mir down. Honestly I expect this fight to go the same way as Mir/Congo or Cain/Big Nog, can't see it getting past the first and the only way Carwin could win is if Mir lets his guard down and he gets in a good punch.

+EDIT+
Also unless Brock starts working like hell or I don't think he's going to last much longer as a UFC champion, with Super-Freaky-Stalker-Mir, Velasquez and even Big Nog (he managed to Josh Barnett, he if I recall correctly is essentially Brock Lesnar on steroids, literally) behind him.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 21, 2010)

I don't see why everyone was so surprised about the main event.

I had Velasquez winning the moment I saw the card. He'll still be undefeated when he gets his undisputed title shot. Believe that.


----------



## KidTony (Feb 21, 2010)

Man, i would love to see JDS vs Cain some time soon. I hope the ufc makes that match after he KOTFO gonzaga on the versus card comming up. You guys are forgetting my boy JDS in the HW division, he's a force to be reckoned with.

I think the UFC is going to have the winner of that match up be the number 1 contender for Mir/Carwin/Brock.


----------



## Jekidoruy (Feb 21, 2010)

So what would your top 5 mma slams of all time would be???


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 22, 2010)

Green Poncho said:


> Well, Velasquez has definitely proved himself to be a top 10 fighter putting away Big Nog like that.
> 
> On the Lesnar/Mir III, I'm all for it. Enjoyed both I and II.
> 
> ...


Frank Mir is 260, not 290. Brock Lesnar wasn't even 290 when he was going into the fight against Mir in their rematch.


----------



## Green Poncho (Feb 22, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> Frank Mir is 260, not 290. Brock Lesnar wasn't even 290 when he was going into the fight against Mir in their rematch.



According to MiddleEasy he's currently walking around at 290.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2010)

Maybe they'll have two Interim HW belts then they'll fight for a "super" Interim HW belt and then they'll fight Brock as an "ultimate" Interim HW championship unification bout. And then Brock gets an Inerim title if he loses.

Not too impressed with Cro Cop, unfortunately. He doesn't look like the fighter he used to be, that's for sure. Slow, lethargic, not very much snap to his strikes. It pains me to see my hero fall so much in so little time when he should be enjoying the peak of his career on the way to retiring a legend.


----------



## Raikiri (Feb 22, 2010)

nog! noooooooooooooooooooo.

crocop is just too small now and maybe too old, all the newer HW are giants compared to him, and just as athletic.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2010)

Maybe too small for HW, but that's how he likes it. He's certainly not all that old. He just doesn't have it anymore.

If it was him from back in when he was fast, lethal, accurate, and on the top of his game, it wouldn't matter that the HWs are that big. I mean, he broke Bob Sapp's orbital bone, LHK'd Aleksander, beat Aerts in K-1, and beat Mark Hunt--twice ().

All very big guys, Hunt's not even a HW, nor is Sapp, they are super heavies.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 22, 2010)

It makes me smile when I hear how many people were disappointed in the Cain/Nog match.

When Mir beat Nog all I heard was "hardly counts, Nog wasn't healthy!" and now it's " Noggie!!"

I don't really like the guy, so it's pretty sweet from my end.

Cain's going to walk through JDS if they fight. And then he's going to pound the shit out of Mir and get a shot vs Lesnar.

My biggest question is - will Lesnar's close-call health problem affect his cardio and performance in the ring? Will it lower his confidence a bit, and let other fighters impose their game...whereas no one has been able to do so thus far?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2010)

Just give it a week or two, Law, we'll start seeing reports that Nog had a concussion, malaria, AIDs, and 5 staph infections going into the fight and he couldn't train and had been on pain killers and lost sleep and didn't get laid for a whole month and that Cain is on roids, greased, and put horse shoes in his gloves.

As for Cain, I can see him winning over JDS, but just barely so--I don't see him running through or walking through that one. He could also beat Mir, I suppose, but I would take Mir on that fight personally.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 22, 2010)

How could you not like Nogueria


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2010)

Maybe he's racist?

That's the only reason I can think of. Or he hates awesome fights. Or maybe he's the guy that ran Nog over with a truck and has been upset ever since that he didn't kill him.


----------



## Raikiri (Feb 22, 2010)

nog seemed like such a good chill dude on TUF, too. and he's bothered to learn decent english too, which makes it easier for the USA crowd to relate to him.

i dunno if cain can take JDS standing, JDS's striking looks pretty scary.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 22, 2010)

I don't like Liddell either.

I don't care about Couture.

Respect for the Gracie family, but I don't really give a shit if they fight again. Matt Hughes was mad cool, but I don't care about him anymore either.

I like young, new, up-and-coming fighters a lot more than the generation they're steam-rolling.

[edit] Shit VBD, I'm not just joking around when I say I'm all about change. Status quo doesn't sit well with me. The old can just go retire or be sent out on ice floes. Agent of Change isn't just me being cheeky - it's a philosophy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2010)

There are a few old-timers I don't care for (Couture being one of them), but I don't think we should wash them all away for the sake of change, especially when some of them are still relevant.

Couture, like him or not, was one of the original fighters in the UFC and he's still somewhat relevant--somewhat. I wouldn't care if he never fought again or anything, but I think it'd be a shame to put him out to pasture before he's ready, and while he can still make an impact (unlike Liddell).

Matt Hughes is another guy that, like Liddell, is probably better off quitting while he still has some upper brain function.

As for the up-and-comers steam-rolling the previous generation, well, maybe in some cases. But Fedor, Anderson Silva, Dan Henderson, and BJ Penn have been in it for a long time and they're not getting steam-rolled by anyone.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 22, 2010)

It's not like new fighters don't get pwned either lulz.


----------



## Jekidoruy (Feb 22, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> There are a few old-timers I don't care for (Couture being one of them), but I don't think we should wash them all away for the sake of change, especially when some of them are still relevant.
> 
> Couture, like him or not, was one of the original fighters in the UFC and he's still somewhat relevant--somewhat. I wouldn't care if he never fought again or anything, but I think it'd be a shame to put him out to pasture before he's ready, and while he can still make an impact (unlike Liddell).
> 
> ...



I peresonal would like to see a battle of the old guard. Meaning your Couture vs ur Gracies, vs ur Huges vs your shamrocks etc etc etc. So i think that having a 40's division would make for good super fight so i think that would be good.  Really the only time that i have seen hendo get ran over was when he fought Silva and that only because he got rocked. Bj only has been ran over when he got pwnd by GSP. So yeah even the top tire fighters can get ran over every now and than


----------



## Tiger (Feb 22, 2010)

I don't consider Anderson Silva or BJ Penn as old, lol 

You don't have to tell me where these guys come from, I'm not new to the sport.

It's not about age, it's about relevancy. Nog has become more of a gate-keeper than a contender. He even sounds like one. "Big Nog" the keeper of the HW gate.

He's not winning the HW title in the UFC. He was systematically dominated, by a stronger and faster opponent. He got knocked out for just the second time in his career...buuuut, second time in three fights though, right? Yeah.

Who's realistically going to beat Penn in LW? St-Pierre in WW? Silva in MW? - that's dominance.

Nog is not relevant to the world of UFC where you're either on the way up, or on the way out. He's on the way out, and therefore I don't give a shit about him. I'm Joe-B1067 consumer, and I care about those who are on the way up, or on the top. I have a few select individuals who will always be favorites no matter where they are. Nog is not one of them.

Guess I must be racist, lol
My three favorite fighters are french, brazilian and mexican. Such a racist bastard.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 22, 2010)

Silva and Penn are pretty old both in age and in how long they've been fighting.

Nog is hardly a gate keeper at this point in his career, especially before his loss to Cain. I mean the guy had the interim belt a bit more than a year ago. If Nog had beaten Cain wouldn't he be "on his way up" the same way Cain is? 

I mean to call Nog irrelevant is a little harsh. It's not like this guy is 1-5. 

I don't really understand the correlation between being good and being old. That seems like having your cake and eating it too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2010)

Law said:


> I don't consider Anderson Silva or BJ Penn as old, lol
> 
> You don't have to tell me where these guys come from, I'm not new to the sport.
> 
> ...


 You say you don't consider them as old, then you say this isn't about age. They've both been in this sport for over 8 years--make up your crazy mind! 

Nog isn't old in age, but he is of the same experience level as the other guys I mentioned, newer than some. He has just been through too many battles which is why his chin is failing. Just like with Mark Hunt, even an iron chin can only take so many shots before it starts to crack.

I guess what you're saying is, you only care about fighters that are winning, dominating, or are on their way to domination, and not on the decline. I guess that's fair, but every fighter has a slump now and then.


----------



## Jekidoruy (Feb 23, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You say you don't consider them as old, then you say this isn't about age. They've both been in this sport for over 8 years--make up your crazy mind!
> 
> Nog isn't old in age, but he is of the same experience level as the other guys I mentioned, newer than some. He has just been through too many battles which is why his chin is failing. Just like with Mark Hunt, even an iron chin can only take so many shots before it starts to crack.
> 
> I guess what you're saying is, you only care about fighters that are winning, dominating, or are on their way to domination, and not on the decline. I guess that's fair, but every fighter has a slump now and then.



Very true. In sports anybody can win at any given time its just about what  you game plan is going to be and how well you follow your game plan in you fight. 

Also nog is young in age. But its just the battles he went though in Pride that has taken a toll on his body. The same can be said with wandi and maybe Crocop.


----------



## Raikiri (Feb 23, 2010)

i wonder if i should put 10 bucks on hardy, so if he somehow knocks out GSP, i get back like 1 million bucks.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2010)

Jekidoruy said:


> Very true. In sports anybody can win at any given time its just about what you game plan is going to be and how well you follow your game plan in you fight.
> 
> Also nog is young in age. But its just the battles he went though in Pride that has taken a toll on his body. The same can be said with wandi and maybe Crocop.


Wanderlei, probably, but I don't know about Cro Cop. He was at his absolute peak when he left Pride and then, seemingly without warning, he had a mental collapse or something. 



Raikiri said:


> i wonder if i should put 10 bucks on hardy, so if he somehow knocks out GSP, i get back like 1 million bucks.


 Worth a shot, but you might as well just give me that 10 bucks.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 23, 2010)

Holy fuck. I don't like Nog - get off my fuckin balls. 

The hell is wrong with you guys? We just don't drink the same kool-aid, get over it.


----------



## Jekidoruy (Feb 24, 2010)

WTF is frank mir's problem. I hope he beats carwin now and brock beats the living shit out of him. he was way outta line for those statements that he said today


----------



## jkingler (Feb 24, 2010)

Link to said statements? I am curious now.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 24, 2010)

who hasn't frank mir talked shit too?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2010)

Frank Mir is hilarious. He's such douchebag. A real-life caricature of asshole.


----------



## Jekidoruy (Feb 24, 2010)

jkingler said:


> Link to said statements? I am curious now.



here is the link also on the same site is the apology that mir gave not even 24 hours later after he said those comments


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 24, 2010)

I dont really see what the big deal is. How is it any different from saying "I want to kill this guy".


----------



## Jekidoruy (Feb 24, 2010)

well basicly he said he wants brock to be the first fighter to die in the octagon during or after a fight


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2010)

Didn't a guy already die after an MMA fight? I remember there being an article on lolsherdog.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 24, 2010)

yeah and? he said due to octagon related injuries...which means frank mir wants to beat the shit out of him.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah, I don't see the problem with it either. Mir just has a way of putting it that gets under people's skin, which is all for show. He doesn't really want to murder Brock Lesnar (maybe... I mean, he does stalk him).


----------



## Jekidoruy (Feb 24, 2010)

I think the real problem is that the whole mma community is trying to get away from being seen as barbaric or like human cock fighting i think that is where the whole problem is. By mir making that type of comment make people like Sen. John McCain continue to label mma as those type of things. When it should be label as a sport that has great skill and knowledge not for being brutal. Even though we know that some of the fight do get brutal


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2010)

That may be true, but that's a huge double-standard. Mike Tyson said way, way worse things in his hay-day. Just check Youtube for Mike Tyson's greatest "hits" to find out. EX: "I'mma fuck you so hard you'll love me, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!" - Tyson


----------



## Gooba (Feb 24, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Didn't a guy already die after an MMA fight? I remember there being an article on lolsherdog.


One guy died in a sanctioned MMA fight, not sure if it was in an octagon, but it definitely wasn't in the UFC.  Two other guys died in unsanctioned fights but they had no business fighting and non-sanctioned doesn't count.

I just hate the double standard because before 2007 _nobody _died in a sanctioned fight yet MMA has so much "brutal and dangerous" press while tons of people die in NASCAR, Boxing, Football, , Cheerleading, etc...

Shit, Chess had more deaths! (Vladimir Bagirov)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2010)

As with any sport there is a well-known risk factor involved and all of the particiants willfully acknolwedge that danger and fight anyway. I blame it all on ignorance.

Ignorant people think boxing is safer (bigger gloves, not having your head smashed into a mat, etc)  when the reverse is true. They let you get up after an 8 count and keep going in boxing increasing your brain damage, the fight is just stopped in MMA.

Ignorant people think football is safer because of all the defensive gear and, hey, they don't jam eachother's knees in eachother's faces. But the truth is there are way less bone-breaking injuries in MMA, in fact, you always have the option to just stop before you get hurt--not so much in Football, the damage would've already been done.

It's pretty silly, really.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 24, 2010)

MMA is barbaric, I don't get why we should hide it. Who gives a shit if Frank says he wants to kill a guy? They're fucking fighting not playing paddy cake.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm not saying there's no place for trash-talking barbarism in MMA, I really don't care, I'm just sayin' it's just as refined as other sports, if not more so.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 24, 2010)

my post wasn't directed toward you crazymoron-san.


----------



## Jekidoruy (Feb 24, 2010)

well the only guy i knew of that died in an unsanctioned fight was Douglas Dedge but he was blacking out during his training camp before the fight. Also his peers tried talking him out of taking the fight. Sam Vasquez died in a sanctioned fight like 2 or 3 yrs ago. I dont know so much about the other guys that have died


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 25, 2010)

There were a few post-fight deaths were either not related to MMA or unsanctioned, but the first sanctioned MMA-related death was fairly recent I recall. Of course, I have no concept of time so it could've been 5 years ago for all I know.


----------



## Raikiri (Feb 25, 2010)

i don't know if mir was just trying to sensationalize, but he can't say stuff like that. mike tyson saying he'll rape a male reporter is different because no one seriously thought tyson and that reporter will end up in a bedroom or a dark alley alone. however, mir and lesnar will most likely end up in the cage again sometime, and mir has the actual opportunity to carry out his threat. seriously, if an mma guy really really wanted to kill his oppponent, i bet he could. after a ko or choke out, the fighter could stomp the guy in the head while shaking off the ref. choke a guy way too long like babalu did but even longer this time, cause brain damage or worse. no way mir does actually try to kill lesnar, i think, but to a lot of casual observers, they already think mma guys are nuts for stepping into a cage and beating each other bloody, and mir's words just confirm it for them.

i dont think this statement alone will damage mma's reputation that much as is, but if stuff like this keeps repeatedly making news, it'll inhibit mma's growth into the mainstream.


----------



## Mori` (Feb 25, 2010)

Why the fuck have I just watched Chuck and some random girl working out naked? wtf seriously, viral ad or not that's just bizarre. I really shouldn't lurk sherdog


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 25, 2010)

Raikiri said:


> i don't know if mir was just trying to sensationalize, but he can't say stuff like that. mike tyson saying he'll rape a male reporter is different because no one seriously thought tyson and that reporter will end up in a bedroom or a dark alley alone. however, mir and lesnar will most likely end up in the cage again sometime, and mir has the actual opportunity to carry out his threat. seriously, if an mma guy really really wanted to kill his oppponent, i bet he could. after a ko or choke out, the fighter could stomp the guy in the head while shaking off the ref. choke a guy way too long like babalu did but even longer this time, cause brain damage or worse. no way mir does actually try to kill lesnar, i think, but to a lot of casual observers, they already think mma guys are nuts for stepping into a cage and beating each other bloody, and mir's words just confirm it for them.
> 
> i dont think this statement alone will damage mma's reputation that much as is, but if stuff like this keeps repeatedly making news, it'll inhibit mma's growth into the mainstream.


 He (Mike) also said he'd kill his opponents and he could've just beat them to death, too, so what's the difference? That's a double-standard.


Moridin said:


> Why the fuck have I just watched Chuck and some random girl working out naked? wtf seriously, viral ad or not that's just bizarre. I really shouldn't lurk sherdog


 You sure they were just working out?


----------



## Raikiri (Feb 25, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He (Mike) also said he'd kill his opponents and he could've just beat them to death, too, so what's the difference? That's a double-standard.


yes, it is a double standard, which is not fair, but that doesn't mean mma fighters can just make these remarks and be surprised by all this bad pub. mma fighters should know by now that the uneducated person considers mma to be more dangerous and less civilized than boxing.

granted, bad blood between mir and lesnar could make for good ratings, but in that case, the ratings are more about the spectacle and the lure of violence. i'm not sure if it's an indication of the public accepting mma as a mainstream sport, imo, it's more like they want to watch a freak show, and they don't care to delve further to learn about the sport or its athletes.

mma is definitely making progress into the mainstream though. the video games are out now. aanother example, for whats its worth, chuck lidell's participation and attitude while on dancing with the stars gained mostly good publicity for mma among people who were unfamiliar with the ufc. its baby steps, but it's progress.


----------



## Havoc (Feb 25, 2010)

Moridin said:


> Why the fuck have I just watched Chuck and some random girl working out naked? wtf seriously, viral ad or not that's just bizarre. I really shouldn't lurk sherdog


Did you see the naked Frank Trigg today?


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 25, 2010)

the only people who seem to be shedding negative light on these remarks are MMA fans. I don't see how this is a set back at all, merely hype to a fight that may happen down the line. I'm sure Mir vs Lesnar 3 will sell nearly as much as UFC 100 .


----------



## Raikiri (Feb 25, 2010)

yea, mir's statement alone isn't going to hurt mma much, if at all. but dana had to put a clamp on it, because if all the mma guys start talking like mir did, then it's going to be problematic.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 25, 2010)

Is Lesnar in good fighting condition? He may not be the same fighter he was before. His only hook is that he's a freight train, mowing people down...if he doesn't have that, he's weakened considerably.

If he is in the same condition he was in before the medical scare - Mir's going to have a broken face.


Again.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 25, 2010)

his condition is fine.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 26, 2010)

It'd be ironic if Brock killed Mir in their rematch. Maybe a brain hemorage or something from having his head smashed into the mat yet again.


----------



## Jekidoruy (Feb 26, 2010)

Well i think its time to get off the frank mir thing cause this is really going no where and the problem has been taken care of. So what do you all think of thees kids and do you think they are the feature of mma?[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xp6bzJ34u_I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm sure they have a future in the MMA, yes. I do think that in about 15-20 years MMA is going to look vastly different with children training their whole lives to specifically compete in MMA, much like boxing, or some other pure striking sports.

I still think there will be a place for guys that are more akin to today's era of fighters that started in wrestling or pure BJJ and transition--those guys will always be a force if they train properly.


----------



## Mori` (Feb 26, 2010)

Cro Cop vs Barry, Yvel vs Rothwell, Akiyama/Wand all likely for 115. Guess that helps make up for the main event >_>


----------



## illusion (Feb 26, 2010)

Jekidoruy said:


> Well i think its time to get off the frank mir thing cause this is really going no where and the problem has been taken care of. So what do you all think of thees kids and do you think they are the feature of mma?[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xp6bzJ34u_I[/YOUTUBE]



Holy shit, those kids are sick, WOW! They're gonna be scary.

My son just won his BJJ tournament here in Vegas. There were 8 pro fighters competing too, the only one I recognized though was Marcus Hicks (WEC). Here's a pic, my son is the one on the bottom.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jekidoruy (Feb 27, 2010)

illusion said:


> Holy shit, those kids are sick, WOW! They're gonna be scary.
> 
> My son just won his BJJ tournament here in Vegas. There were 8 pro fighters competing too, the only one I recognized though was Marcus Hicks (WEC). Here's a pic, my son is the one on the bottom.
> 
> ...



Congrats on you kid winning.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 27, 2010)

CNN is using BJ Penns skype to see what's going on in Hawaii.



or go to CNN on your TV.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 27, 2010)

Jekidoruy said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xp6bzJ34u_I[/YOUTUBE]



Wow, I'm looking forward to that future.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 27, 2010)

Prob won't be that awesome. MMA fighters will be better due to knowledge and better training methods as well as more impressive athletes.

Being trained from a young age is cute. But really there is no difference in a fighter who started training from his teenage years and one who started training at the age of 9 or what ever those kids are.


----------



## MKS (Feb 27, 2010)

Training during such a young age gives you such an advantage that it's quite ridiculous. Somebody who learns BJJ and striking at a young age will be more natural in a fight then someone older. Learning BJJ is going fast for me, but I'll never have that natural flow that baby fetus Brazilian grapplers will always be better then me. 

But you're right that it usually doesn't give a huge advantage. I know a boxer personally who started when he was in his teens. He fought opponents who trained since they were essentially fetus' and beat them. And people like GSP started at their teens and it wasn't detrimental at all.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 27, 2010)

MKS said:


> Training during such a young age gives you such an advantage that it's quite ridiculous. Somebody who learns BJJ and striking at a young age will be more natural in a fight then someone older. Learning BJJ is going fast for me, but I'll never have that natural flow that baby fetus Brazilian grapplers will always be better then me.
> 
> But you're right that it usually doesn't give a huge advantage. I know a boxer personally who started when he was in his teens. He fought opponents who trained since they were essentially fetus' and beat them. And people like GSP started at their teens and it wasn't detrimental at all.



Of course it gives you an advantage since it becomes more second nature (and it's not like I'm ignoring all the kids who started training in combat sports at young ages). But when you're 28 it's not going to make much of a difference if you had started at 8 or at 14. 

A kid can only grasp the concept of fighting to such a degree, when you're older the way you look at crafts are totally different then when you're younger. 

I wouldn't say "never", of course you could learn how to flow better than BJJ baby. There's no way to tell how good you'll be in just 1 year from now. Guys like Jacare trained at the age of 17 and he is as natural in BJJ as anyone in the world.


----------



## illusion (Feb 27, 2010)

Jekidoruy said:


> Congrats on you kid winning.



Thanks, bro.



> I wouldn't say "never", of course you could learn how to flow better than BJJ baby. There's no way to tell how good you'll be in just 1 year from now. Guys like Jacare trained at the age of 17 and he is as natural in BJJ as anyone in the world.



True, another thing to consider is athletic abilities. You can't teach that, no matter how young you start and some people are just freaks of nature (prodigies) and grasp everything like a sponge. Jacare, like you said, is a good example.

Those kids in that Youtube video look like the real deal, though, time will tell.


----------



## Green Lantern (Feb 28, 2010)

Don't know if this has been posted yet, but this is the latest sub by Imanari, and like all his others, it is freaking sweet


----------



## illusion (Feb 28, 2010)

Green Lantern said:


> Don't know if this has been posted yet, but this is the latest sub by Imanari, and like all his others, it is freaking sweet


----------



## Jekidoruy (Feb 28, 2010)

Green Lantern said:


> Don't know if this has been posted yet, but this is the latest sub by Imanari, and like all his others, it is freaking sweet


----------



## Jekidoruy (Mar 1, 2010)

So i know we have at least seen or heard about this commercial. Dose anybody know who was getting knocked out by rampage i really cant tell. This is such a motivating commercial and so inspiring 2

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPO354_ugF8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2010)

Any of you jerk-heads watch Strikeforce Challengers on Friday? They had Sarah Kaufman or whatever fighting some Japanese broad for the title. It was a decent fight, I guess, but women's MMA just doesn't feel right somehow. I wanna see big muscled-up guys with rock-hard abs and chiseled features grinding it out on the m--oh, shit, that sounds gay. I mean that in a straight way.


----------



## Jekidoruy (Mar 1, 2010)

saw it but unless its carano or cyborg female mma is slowy on the build


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2010)

Are you saying that because Gina and Cyborg look like men?


----------



## Mori` (Mar 1, 2010)

Arlovski signed with SF ^^

I'm looking forward to WEC 47 this weekend too, should be awesome. Torres vs Benavidez is going to be great.


----------



## Jekidoruy (Mar 1, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Are you saying that because Gina and Cyborg look like men?



no that they are the most famous female mma fighters that most people could name off hand i mean there are other that i can think of though


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2010)

But you agree that Cyborg at least looks like a man, right?  Wanderlei Silva in drag.

I can name a few female MMA fighters, but just their first or last names and I'll spell them incorrectly.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 2, 2010)

hm. All I can care about atm is Machida v Shogun re-match.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2010)

I never look that far out into the future. I am anticipating only the next event.  


And LHKs.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 2, 2010)

LoL... I want to see GSP and Anderson Silva fights, but Im too pumped for the re-match dude... It'll take an eternity to come by.


----------



## Green Poncho (Mar 2, 2010)

So... whats the general census on the recent Fedor/M-1 Global shit? Fedor's not going to be fighting Werdum and apparently refuse to fight Overeem.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 2, 2010)

He obviously is afraid of loosing his perfect status.


----------



## Green Poncho (Mar 2, 2010)

He/They want to fight Josh Barnett at DREAM, which is kinda strange since one of the reasons the didn't want to fight Overeem was because he was just a "steroid cattle" or something, although the steroid cattle comment was from sherdog forums, sooooooo...

Also Overeem vs Rogers. Heh.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 2, 2010)

I dont really care about the M-1 thing. What ever happens happens. Who ever Fedor will fight, I'll watch.

Hopefully he does fight Barnett in DREAM.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2010)

Overeem, Fedor, Rogers, M-1, Barnett; the whole thing is a big joke in my mind.


----------



## Jekidoruy (Mar 3, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> He obviously is afraid of loosing his perfect status.



Last time i checked fedor has 1 loses so he is not perfect. No matter what happened in the fight he still lost the fight. personal i hope josh beats him. Then again in his last 2 fight fedor was close to losing both of those fight imo


----------



## Green Poncho (Mar 3, 2010)

Aside from that period where he got mounted Fedor was in control for nearly the entire fight with Rogers.

The Arlovski fight... why did he try for a flying knee? Why?

Also, what's everyone's favourite fighter/s? Mine are Nick Diaz and Overeem, because Nick Diaz is Nick Diaz and Ubereem looks like a goddamn superhero.

+EDIT+


----------



## Ulio (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey guises I made a pound for pound list sometime ago, 

I was asking what are the changes that should be made?

Brian Bowles should get in there if he beats Cruz dominantly.

Jose Aldo instead of Mike Brown.

Not sure about Gegard Mousasi, he is talented and all but hasn't faced competition that makes you pound for pound.


----------



## Jekidoruy (Mar 4, 2010)

mmmm if i had my own p4p 

1 anderson silvia
2 GSP
3 Fedor
4 BJ
5 Machida
6 Shinya "Shiny pants aoki
7Gerarade Mousasi
8Allaistar overeem
9Jake Sheilds
10 Brian Bowles


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 4, 2010)

Shinya is nowhere near a top p4p fighter, IMO. He has no standup. I guess it depends on your ranking of P4P fighters (overal skills or just ability to win), but if he were to be on the list, he would be lower for me.


----------



## Jekidoruy (Mar 4, 2010)

Well i think he is really i mean he is a current world chmpion  of dream and the wamma champion so i think he dose need to be ranked


----------



## Gooba (Mar 4, 2010)

How is Machida on the list but not Shogun?


----------



## Green Poncho (Mar 5, 2010)

He's not undefeated.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 5, 2010)

Green Poncho said:


> He's not undefeated.



Thats a lame reason.

IIRC, Shogun should have won the fight against Machida.. It was a unfair decision.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2010)

Jekidoruy said:


> Well i think he is really i mean he is a current world chmpion of dream and the wamma champion so i think he dose need to be ranked


That's fair, and that's more of a dominance list than a pure skill list. Two different lists if you ask me.

As for being a Dream champion that doesn't seem to mean very much. Nick Diaz beat the hell out of one pretty recently, and according to Sherdog, Nick Diaz is mediocre. I think he's quite good myself, but that's just me.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 5, 2010)

Sherdog has Nick Diaz as a top ten WW.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2010)

I meant the general Sherdog populace.

Right after Nick demolished Zeromsksis or whatever they were bashing him like there was no tomorrow. "Zeromalakikis is overrated lol and Diaz was never that good". Typical Sherdog.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 5, 2010)

That's not really a Sherdog thing, every MMA fan (actually every sports fan) does that :- P.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2010)

It's typical Sherdog. 

I don't follow any other sports nor do I follow any other sport-dedicated forums, so I wouldn't know.  I guess I should assume that all sport fans are retarded.


----------



## Jekidoruy (Mar 5, 2010)

i think that diaz could be a top ten WW. Five ounce of pain has Nick as their # 7 WW and here is the link


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 5, 2010)

nick diaz is a pretty good WW in my mind. he's had some great fights.


----------



## Jekidoruy (Mar 6, 2010)

Diaz is good in his own right. i just wish he would use more of his bjj at time


----------



## Mori` (Mar 6, 2010)

WEC tonight, and if you're not watching I'll get grumpy


----------



## Jekidoruy (Mar 6, 2010)

i might not watch it might be watching some local fights


----------



## Green Poncho (Mar 6, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That's fair, and that's more of a dominance list than a pure skill list. Two different lists if you ask me.
> 
> As for being a Dream champion that doesn't seem to mean very much. Nick Diaz beat the hell out of one pretty recently, and according to Sherdog, Nick Diaz is mediocre. I think he's quite good myself, but that's just me.





Nick Diaz is god [of weed].


----------



## KidTony (Mar 7, 2010)

Good event, a lot of upsets.

I had torres and Bowles winning.

Can wait for the UFC on versus, JDS vs. Gonzaga and Bones jones vs Vera is must see TV.


----------



## Green Poncho (Mar 7, 2010)

Gonzaga by headkick, Vera by Decision.


----------



## Mori` (Mar 7, 2010)

KidTony said:


> Good event, a lot of upsets.
> 
> I had torres and Bowles winning.



Same, really didn't see that coming.

Sucks about Bowles hand, Cruz might have been lightning in the first two but I'd have liked to see it go into the later rounds to see if Bowles was able to come up with anything. 

Scotty Jorgenson should have got sotn for his guillotine, that was insane


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 7, 2010)

Arghhh! I lost my Parlay bet!

I was originally going to go with Torres & Cruz but I threw in Pulver in the last minute. So I was extra sad when Pulver lost.

Of course, my animosity for him went away once Torrest lost.

Cruz was my most sure bet, and I'm glad he came through. Cruz has such cool style.


----------



## Mori` (Mar 7, 2010)

^ he's exciting to watch

Just saw a picture of Torres's cut, that looks really really really nasty.


----------



## Green Poncho (Mar 7, 2010)

Moridin said:


> ^ he's exciting to watch
> 
> Just saw a picture of Torres's cut, that looks really really really nasty.



The one on middleeasy.com? Shit was nasty, you could see his freaking skull. It was like Diego Sanchez', only vertical.


----------



## Senkou (Mar 8, 2010)

Green Poncho said:


> The one on middleeasy.com? Shit was nasty, you could see his freaking skull. *It was like Diego Sanchez'*, only vertical.



Worse. More like Marvin Eastman's cut.

Is anyone else happy that Torres loss? I am, he needs to move up and stop messing around with bantams.

Miguel Torres cut:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 8, 2010)

How could you bet on Pulver? I wanted him to win as much as any Pulver fan, but putting your money on him is like throwing your money in the garbage and setting it on fire. In fact, you'd get more enjoyment out of that act.

I'm not glad that Torres lost though, it's kinda sad. Not as sad as Jens Pulver, but he was considered one of the best p4p, basically unbeatable at his weight for a long time, and now he's dropped 2 in a row.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 8, 2010)

Javier  isn't exactly GSP. It was a fight that Pulver could have won on paper.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 8, 2010)

That may be so, but Pulver isn't even the same fighter anymore. All he has is paper saying what he used to be.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 17, 2010)

Is it just me, or does it look like GSP will get a free win against Hardy. I mean it's almost guaranteed that GSP will win, unless Hardy hits him with a punch like against Matt Serra, which I don't see happening at all because GSP is at the apex of his prime.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 18, 2010)

It does seem like a lopsided match-up and I am siding with Josh Koscheck's summation of Hardy in that he hasn't fought the guys he has and isn't a real #1 contender.

I think once Hardy gets destroyed by GSP he'll get destroyed by the Fitch's, Koscheck's, and Thiago's of the div, then maybe drop to LW. He is lucky that things played out this well for him, but he'll never reach that spot again.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Mar 18, 2010)

rawrawraw said:


> Is it just me, or does it look like GSP will get a free win against Hardy. I mean it's almost guaranteed that GSP will win, unless Hardy hits him with a punch like against Matt Serra, which I don't see happening at all because GSP is at the apex of his prime.



That's what 95% of MMA fans think, you're not alone.

But I'm looking forward to upset, I'd love to see GSP lose, even though I don't like Hardy.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Mar 18, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yk7UQ-N7DkE[/YOUTUBE]

Mo just doesn't stop with the talk
He has a good chance to beat Gegard though


----------



## Havoc (Mar 19, 2010)

I wanna see King Mo fight a focused Rampage.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2010)

I'd like to see King Mo beat Gegard if only to deflate the Gegard hype a little. He's so hyped as the second coming of Fedor it's not even funny.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Mar 19, 2010)

I was pretty upset hearing King Mo is already fighting Gegard. I think Mo is not given enough credit and he should fight some good, but not top fighters before confronting Mousasi.

Mo is great, but still no match for Gegard, he needs more experience.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 19, 2010)

King Mo fighting a focused Rampage?  No way in hell he's ready.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2010)

Kalashnikov said:


> I was pretty upset hearing King Mo is already fighting Gegard. I think Mo is not given enough credit and he should fight some good, but not top fighters before confronting Mousasi.
> 
> Mo is great, but still no match for Gegard, he needs more experience.



Just your standard sacrificial lamb to make one of their hot fighters (Gegard) look hotter. I'm sure after possibly being dismantled they'll build him up a bit better.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Mar 19, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Just your standard sacrificial lamb to make one of their hot fighters (Gegard) look hotter. I'm sure after possibly being dismantled they'll build him up a bit better.



The problem is, you are confusing SF with UFC. I know there need to be some hype everywhere, but SF is nowhere as close at hyping their average (not calling Gegard average!) fighters, even though their record is really poor.

Besides, if King Mo after (most probably) losing to Mousasi hopefully will win all other fights, so he'll hype himself.


----------



## Havoc (Mar 19, 2010)

I.P. Standing said:


> King Mo fighting a focused Rampage?  No way in hell he's ready.


Exactly


----------



## Mori` (Mar 20, 2010)

sigh, I thought the ufc on versus card was tonight ><


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 20, 2010)

ufc live!! verra vs bones. i expect a knockout!


----------



## Hellion (Mar 21, 2010)

I want Jonjones to win, b ut I have that gut feeling that he will get knocked out


----------



## Gooba (Mar 21, 2010)

I.P. Standing said:


> Rashad Evans fighting a focused Rampage?  No way in hell he's ready.


^


----------



## Mori` (Mar 21, 2010)

Guess Jones can elbow legally too =p  Vera's face is going to be ugly.

also, JDS is a beast.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 21, 2010)

That was pretty sick.

That fight card was full of illegal shots, and random stand-ups


----------



## KidTony (Mar 21, 2010)

I told you guys JDS was a beast. Told you guys. Bones is another beast, both of these guys just reached prime time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2010)

Moridin said:


> Guess Jones can elbow legally too =p Vera's face is going to be ugly.
> 
> also, JDS is a beast.


Can he? I think he learned his lesson from the Hammil fight. The elbow he delivered on Vera was perfectly legal--and vicious. Glad he won, I don't like Vera much anymore ever since his weight cut.



Hellion said:


> That was pretty sick.
> 
> That fight card was full of illegal shots, and random stand-ups


 It was a pretty weak card and it was very incoherent at first. It was hard to watch almost, like I was watching one of the first UFC events ever and nobody knew what they were doing.


KidTony said:


> I told you guys JDS was a beast. Told you guys. Bones is another beast, both of these guys just reached prime time.


 They earned a spot on some PPVs for sure, and possibly premature title shots soon enough, but I am interested in their next step up in competition. I'm not sure who's left for JDS since he won't fight Nog, Brock is out of reach, and everyone else is in title line-ups. Maybe Roy Nelson. 

Or, more likely, Shane Carwin if he loses to Mir or Cain Velasquez, though I'd rather see Carwin.

As for Jones, I'd like to see him fight Rashad. Black on black crime.  I could see them have Forrest fight him, or, heaven forbid, even Keith Jardine.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 22, 2010)

Gooba said:


> ^


I wouldn't count Evans out.



Moridin said:


> Guess Jones can elbow legally too =p  Vera's face is going to be ugly.
> 
> also, JDS is a beast.


That 12-6 elbows rule is ridiculous anyway.

If there was ever a way to lose a fight, Jones did it right... by dominating his competition and only getting owned by a BS rule.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2010)

I was kind of amused by the illegal elbow to the body, I mean they are really enforcing that rule. Then Beuntellow tapping out due to strikes--to the thigh.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 22, 2010)

> The “You Try It, Genius” Award:  Anyone giving Buentello grief for tapping to elbow strikes to the thigh courtesy Cheick Kongo after getting worked over for two-plus rounds. Buentello is tougher than most humans: if he says Kongo’s strikes to his legs were that bad, you believe it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm not giving him a hard time, it was obvious he gave up mid-way round 2. I just found it amusing.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 22, 2010)

damn dos santos is a beast!


----------



## Raikiri (Mar 22, 2010)

i didn't catch this event on the weekend, i had to look for online footage, and....

JDS vs gonzaga went how i expected. i've noticed that JDS's striking is pretty fearsome, but that counter left made gonzaga even uglier. i dont think any HW can stand with JDS, not cain. or carwin or whoever.

i thought jones would also take vera, but wow, that elbow. brutal. and he ragdolled vera, too. 

kongo vs buentello was even more brutal, though. watching kongo wear down a helpless buentello, it made me pity buentello. i was surprised kongo wasn't charged with rape afterwards. 

i didn't catch any of the other fights.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 22, 2010)

Jones ragdolls everyone.

I also think Dos Santos is ready for the big time.  Who could be his next opponent?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2010)

Raikiri said:


> i didn't catch this event on the weekend, i had to look for online footage, and....
> 
> JDS vs gonzaga went how i expected. i've noticed that JDS's striking is pretty fearsome, but that counter left made gonzaga even uglier. i dont think any HW can stand with JDS, not cain. or carwin or whoever.
> 
> ...


You didn't really miss much the first couple of fights. They were pretty bad. The Sakara/Irvin fight ended with huge disappointment.

I kinda wanted Buentello to win since I don't much like Kongo, but I was sure he wouldn't. He isn't really UFC material, I don't think, especially not Kongo's level. Of course he is HW which is his only saving grace, but with UFC's better roster these days he's pretty out of place.


I.P. Standing said:


> Jones ragdolls everyone.
> 
> I also think Dos Santos is ready for the big time. Who could be his next opponent?


 Cain Velasquez would be logical for his next fight, but who knows?


----------



## Ippy (Mar 22, 2010)

How did I forget about Velasquez?

Dos Santos beating him would be good revenge for Nog's loss.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2010)

Yeah, a grudge match in the makings. But what if Dos Santos lost?!


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 24, 2010)

He won't lose 
He's a beast!


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 24, 2010)

That would be very interesting, JDS v Velasquez, both guys are freakishly powerful and fast, both can take a beating and both have the motivation to become the best HW...

If this fight came to happen the winner should definitely take a shot at the title.



On other topic, I cant get enough of this, it makes me laugh everytime I watch it


----------



## Kalashnikov (Mar 24, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You didn't really miss much the first couple of fights. They were pretty bad. The Sakara/Irvin fight ended with huge disappointment.
> 
> I kinda wanted Buentello to win since I don't much like Kongo, but I was sure he wouldn't. He isn't really UFC material, I don't think, especially not Kongo's level. Of course he is HW which is his only saving grace, but with UFC's better roster these days he's pretty out of place.
> 
> Cain Velasquez would be logical for his next fight, but who knows?



Doomsday's fight was really good. Such a pity it didn't last long enough.

Of course Cain should be next in line and fight winner of Lesnar vs Mir/Carwin for belt.

On a sidenote - it was quite annoying that every single fight had some illegal moves in it and been stopped for some time.

I watched last 3 fights of Dream (didn't wake up on time) gonna watch rest of it today.


*Spoiler*: _Dream 13_ 



Barnett looks good. Not great, but after he shakes down the rust he'll be back on top.

Noons fight was weird, kinda slow even though they both were moving and trying to do something all the time. But it looked like Amade is fighting not to get hit, instead of trying to inflict damage.

Title fight was a war, but Hansen looked a bit out of shape, I thought he's gonna win, but Bibiano deserved this.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 24, 2010)

It'll be interesting to see who comes out on top of JDS, Cain, and Carwin. They should do a mini-tournament to see who gets Brock assuming Carwin loses to Mir. Otherwise throw Mir in the three-way sex fest. I mean fight fest. And by tournament I just mean winner of JDS/Cain fights winner loser of Carwin/Mir for the next shot.

I haven't watched any of the Dream fights. I don't know why, but I have very little interest in any of the fights.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Mar 24, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It'll be interesting to see who comes out on top of JDS, Cain, and Carwin. They should do a mini-tournament to see who gets Brock assuming Carwin loses to Mir. Otherwise throw Mir in the three-way sex fest. I mean fight fest. And by tournament I just mean winner of JDS/Cain fights winner loser of Carwin/Mir for the next shot.
> 
> I haven't watched any of the Dream fights. I don't know why, but I have very little interest in any of the fights.



Probably because you are a UFC fan, not MMA fan, who in few years will use UFC and MMA terms as synonymous


----------



## Mori` (Mar 24, 2010)

^ how mean.

Dream 13 was ok. Certainly not the best event they've held.

Had a few good fights and a few weak ones. Kikuno is awesome.

Hansen just seemed too hesitant vs Bibiano, once he got more aggressive I think the fight changed in his direction but it was just too late on to make a difference.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 24, 2010)

Kalashnikov said:


> Probably because you are a UFC fan, not MMA fan, who in few years will use UFC and MMA terms as synonymous


 That could be true, though I do enjoy Strikeforce as well, especially since it's incredibly accessible for me having Showtime. These Japanese productions are just so hard to watch (time constraints) and then I just forget they even happened so I hardly watch them. I did see a few fights from the last card. 

I als don't watch WEC much because I don't get VS.

I guess you could call me a casual fan of MMA. I don't even watch all of the UFC fights if I don't stream the event. I just get the highlights.


----------



## Mori` (Mar 24, 2010)

Good news for Rampage fans

According to Dana he's signed on for another 6 fights.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 24, 2010)

Yeah, but he could always quit to make another movie.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 24, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It'll be interesting to see who comes out on top of JDS, Cain, and Carwin. They should do a mini-tournament to see who gets Brock assuming Carwin loses to Mir. Otherwise throw Mir in the three-way sex fest. I mean fight fest. And by tournament I just mean winner of JDS/Cain fights winner loser of Carwin/Mir for the next shot.
> 
> I haven't watched any of the Dream fights. I don't know why, but I have very little interest in any of the fights.



Carwin vs Mir is for the interm title, so obviously the winner of that fight would fight Brock.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 24, 2010)

I meant after that, which is why I said loser of the Mir/Carwin fight.

I fully expect Brock to beat either fighter.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 24, 2010)

^ It would be much more interesting if he didn't


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 24, 2010)

Maybe so, but unfortunately I don't see ayone taking that belt from him for a while, and not just because he won't be beat, but because he'll never ever defend it.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 24, 2010)

OH SNAP!

Another HW that needs to defend his belt... Alistair Ubereem.

Overeem vs. Fedor!  Make it happen!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 24, 2010)

Nah, they won't let that happen.  Overeem vs anyonebutFedor will happen first.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 24, 2010)

Rampage, for the love of the fictional "god", keep your fucking head on straight.

You could easily be #3 on the all-time LHW list, as you've already beaten the #'s 1 AND 2, if only you focused.

A win over Rashad and a revenge win over Shogun would do it, IMO.  It should cement him.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 24, 2010)

I say if Rampage gets a fight with Shogun he'd lose.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Mar 24, 2010)

I.P. Standing said:


> OH SNAP!
> 
> Another HW that needs to defend his belt... Alistair Ubereem.
> 
> Overeem vs. Fedor!  Make it happen!



It will happen. On December 2012.
This fight just have to happen (I want to see it even more than Fedor vs Lesnar).


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 24, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I meant after that, which is why I said loser of the Mir/Carwin fight.
> 
> I fully expect Brock to beat either fighter.



Cain/JDS would likely fight each other, what reason would they have to fight the loser of Mir/Carwin?



I.P. Standing said:


> Rampage, for the love of the fictional "god", keep your fucking head on straight.
> 
> You could easily be #3 on the all-time LHW list, as you've already beaten the #'s 1 AND 2, if only you focused.
> 
> A win over Rashad and a revenge win over Shogun would do it, IMO.  It should cement him.



Rampage beating Shogun in a rematch is a pretty big what if. Shogun is leaps and bounds ahead of Rampage.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Mar 25, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> Cain/JDS would likely fight each other, what reason would they have to fight the loser of Mir/Carwin?
> 
> Rampage beating Shogun in a rematch is a pretty big what if. Shogun is leaps and bounds ahead of Rampage.



Don't exaggerate, Shogun is definitely in better shape and didn't fight as long ago as Rampage, but skillwise Jackson is still very dangerous. 1-2 fights and he's ready to face Rua (if he wins those 2 fights of course).


----------



## Ippy (Mar 25, 2010)

Yeah, you're acting like I was talking about Jardine or something.

This is _Rampage_.

I know you're not his biggest fan, but don't sit there and pretend we're talking about some scrub with two fights to their name.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 25, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> Cain/JDS would likely fight each other, what reason would they have to fight the loser of Mir/Carwin?
> 
> 
> 
> Rampage beating Shogun in a rematch is a pretty big what if. Shogun is leaps and bounds ahead of Rampage.


Because the winner of Mir/Carwin fights Brock. You want the tp two contenders to just sit out for another year or more? I don't.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 25, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Because the winner of Mir/Carwin fights Brock. You want the tp two contenders to just sit out for another year or more? I don't.






Both JDS and Cain have fought this month.

If they were to fight again for #2 contendership, it would likely be in July...


Brock is slated to come back in July


So how is there a year wait? They would be perfectly lined with Brock vs Lesnar/Carwin.



I.P. Standing said:


> Yeah, you're acting like I was talking about Jardine or something.
> 
> This is _Rampage_.
> 
> I know you're not his biggest fan, but don't sit there and pretend we're talking about some scrub with two fights to their name.




I didn't say he was a scrub, I said that Shogun who is arguably the best LHW in the world would beat him badly. Rampage is almost as overrated as Jon Fitch and in my opinion the LHW's are evolving past him. What the hell would Quinton have to offer against Rua? How on earth could you even see it being a competitive fight?

Quinton has okay footwork, Shogun has excellent foot work.

Quinton has relatively short range striking, Shogun has extremely long range striking.

Quinton has no game plans, Shogun has amazing game plans

Quinton can't check kicks, Shogun throws really good kicks

Quinton only strikes, Shogun's grappling is almost as dangerous as his striking and he mixes it up a lot

Quinton is old and not hungry, Shogun is young and still hungry

Quinton never beat Shogun, Shogun beat Quinton up badly. 


On the ground Quinton only has GNP which we haven't seen in years, Shogun is a legit BJJ who could likely sweep Quinton if not get back to his feet.

What am I missing here 

Quinton has better boxing, but Shogun's striking is more impressive overall. So what does that leave Quinton with? A granite chin? It's not like Shogun has ever been knocked out.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Mar 25, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> Both JDS and Cain have fought this month.
> 
> If they were to fight again for #2 contendership, it would likely be in July...
> 
> ...



The fact that MMA is not Tekken 7.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 25, 2010)

^


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 25, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> Both JDS and Cain have fought this month.
> 
> If they were to fight again for #2 contendership, it would likely be in July...
> 
> ...


 You learn to expect these sorts of things after a while.  I assume they will set that #2 fight up later than July and Lensar won't fight anyone for forever.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 25, 2010)

All I want is a Rampage vs Wanderlei 4, right after Machida vs Shogun

well, after Rampage vs Evans


----------



## Kalashnikov (Mar 25, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> All I want is a Rampage vs Wanderlei 4, right after Machida vs Shogun
> 
> well, after Rampage vs Evans



I love both of them and I couldn't really choose if someone asked who I want to win the fight (even though I prefer Pride-Wand style a little bit more than Pride-Page style), but I think it's too late for Silva to beat Jackson anymore.

I will always support Wanderlei, but I must say even though he still shows lots of heart and determination, he's going down performance-wise


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 25, 2010)

I am aware of that, but I do think if he fights Rampage again he will go 300%, he absolutely fucking hates Rampage and he won't be short of motivation, wanting to prove the world he's not done and getting the revenge.


----------



## Segan (Mar 25, 2010)

I thought Wanderlei didn't actually hate Rampage?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Mar 25, 2010)

Segan said:


> I thought Wanderlei didn't actually hate Rampage?



You never know with UFC hyping fighters and creating grudge matches out of nowhere.

Just finished watching 3 episodes of UFC Primetime: GSP vs Hardy and they managed to create an atmosphere of hate and trashtalking where there were not even implications of something like that between those fighters before.

I'm not being negative about program itself, the production was really good and I enjoyed watching it, it's just that you can't actually take what they say in Countdowns and other UFC "documentaries" as 100% true.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 25, 2010)

Segan said:


> I thought Wanderlei didn't actually hate Rampage?


They both hate each other. They spoke at UFC 95 and were seen shaking hands, but it is impossible to deny once both enter the octagon they want to kill each other.

Its a respectful professional hate.

I think Wanderlei said he wanted to fight Jackson again and also that if the fight came to happen it would be the last of his career.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 25, 2010)

Wanderlei already beat Rampage twice, and he's in a decline as far his career goes, I don't see the value of a 4th fight personally. Unless Wand somehow regains his youthful fighting style of "KNEE YOU IN THE FACE 100 TIMES".


----------



## Kalashnikov (Mar 25, 2010)

Looks like we won't have JDS vs Cain any time soon. Velasquez is waiting for the title right now, so he's off for the next 6-8 months I think.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> They both hate each other. They spoke at UFC 95 and were seen shaking hands, but it is impossible to deny once both enter the octagon they want to kill each other.
> 
> Its a respectful professional hate.
> 
> I think Wanderlei said he wanted to fight Jackson again and also that if the fight came to happen it would be the last of his career.



Also after the Bisping fight, Wanderlei went over and shook hands with Rampage iirc. I wouldn't doubt that there's some professional animosity between them, but I agree they probably greatly respect each other as fighters.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Mar 25, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Also after the Bisping fight, Wanderlei went over and shook hands with Rampage iirc. I wouldn't doubt that there's some professional animosity between them, but I agree they probably greatly respect each other as fighters.



I loved it how during weight-ins Rampage and Dana didn't shake hands or looked at each other


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 25, 2010)

See, after my last post I went to rewatch the Wanderlei v Rampage 3..

You can tell straight away they were both taking precaution, Wand landed a few punches and was winning the round. Rampage first connection was 3 minutes into the fight, which was the near take down. After that he counter-attack KO punch.
It was a lucky shot imo, it landed perfectly but I dont think anybody expected it to be KO.

Now, judging by the performance of that fight if it went all 3 rounds Wanderlei would have won.

After the surgery before the fight against Bisping, you could tell he was moving better, stamina was better, etc... It helped him a lot.. On the fight he was very technical, he didn't attack like a wild boar, he played the clever game, worked out very well... I don't think he is done yet, he has lost some of his explosiveness but he is still a tough sob.

I believe he can KO Rampage once again.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Mar 25, 2010)

He can KO anyone, that's not the point.

I don't know where people get this "Wand was moving better, stamina was better etc" stuff. He won, but he looked far from impressive, unfortunately 
He was gassed out after 2nd round, he gets sloppy over time and can't take as much punishment as he used to (few clean shots and he's already wobbly).


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 25, 2010)

I guess another thing that effected his performance overall in UFC is not being able to stomp, soccer kick, knee on the head while on the ground and all other dirty tricks he used to do in Pride...
Not only him, every dude that came from Pride.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Mar 25, 2010)

Those are not dirty tricks. These are real moves used in real fights and not that dangerous as many think they are.

It's absolutely true that kicks to the head of downed opponent took a lot from the fighting tactics, in Pride going for a takedown was a risky think, if you timed it a little bit off you paid with a knee at your face (what Wand used to do very often).


----------



## Ippy (Mar 25, 2010)

Alves out of UFC 111.  Possible career ending complications caused by an irregular CT scan on Alves' brain.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 25, 2010)

That is fucked up man, I was looking forward to seeing him in action, and if it ends his career that will be really sad.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 25, 2010)

Well, it's good they caught it, or it could have been his life in his next fight or even while training.

His fight career might be over (still no word yet), but he could always still provide for his family by coaching.  He's a great striker, and could easily run his own Thai Boxing school.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 25, 2010)

True that.

In fact, if you look that way, a lot of people would join his gym out of sympathy.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 25, 2010)

Kalashnikov said:


> The fact that MMA is not Tekken 7.



There's no Tekken 7.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2010)

I.P. Standing said:


> Alves out of UFC 111. Possible career ending complications caused by an irregular CT scan on Alves' brain.


 NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



I was really looking forward to that fight.  Fucking fuck. It was going to be the most competitive fight on the card, answer a lot of questions, and be totally awesome.


----------



## Raikiri (Mar 26, 2010)

sad for alves, but good thing they caught that problem. imagine the media uproar if alves had died in the ring, it would have been a pr disaster for mma in the usa.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 26, 2010)

Raikiri said:


> sad for alves, but good thing they caught that problem. imagine the uproar if alves had died in the ring, it would have been a disaster for his family


fixed          .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2010)

Who cares about his family, think of the PR!!! /Dana White


----------



## Raikiri (Mar 26, 2010)

I.P. Standing said:


> fixed          .



thiago alves has no family. he is a muy thai robot.

no but seriously, if alves died in the octagon, every half brained media guy will be screaming about how MMA is so dangerous. they will use it as an excuse.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeah, MMA get a lot of stick around the world and a guy dying on the octagon would rock the sports structure.

But as I.P. said, it's all about the family when something like that happens.

Dana White would be a happy fuck, the propaganda the sports would get = $$


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Mar 27, 2010)

I hope anyone with a live stream posts when it starts. ;3


----------



## Kalashnikov (Mar 27, 2010)

Finally watched first half of Dream 13 and I've gotta say the whole event was pretty damn awesome. Especially first half of it.



Chidori Mistress said:


> I hope anyone with a live stream posts when it starts. ;3



Will do.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 27, 2010)

PPV all the way baby.

Oh yeah, just saw a interview with Thiago Alves and his surgery is not career ending, most likely will be out for a while but it appears to be under control.

Awesome news.

Anyway, pumped up for tonight!


----------



## Mori` (Mar 27, 2010)

Kalashnikov said:


> Finally watched first half of Dream 13 and I've gotta say the whole event was pretty damn awesome.



Really? Can't say I agree on that one >__<

Just read the news on Alves too, sounds like he's expecting to be back training within 3 weeks or so. Very happy to hear he's alright.

I'm looking forward to tonight now too, just need to get some coffee in me!


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 27, 2010)

Same here man, 00:30am already and its still 1:30hrs to go until the PRELIMS!!!

Im chewing raw coffee.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Mar 27, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> Same here man, 00:30am already and its still 1:30hrs to go until the PRELIMS!!!
> 
> Im chewing raw coffee.



1.00 am here. Prelims has already started.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 27, 2010)

Clock goes forward 1hr now, i completely forgot about that crap


----------



## Kalashnikov (Mar 27, 2010)

Lol true, it's 2.07 am now


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 27, 2010)

Nice job by Ricardo Almeida, it was a bit boring but he stuck to his fight plan and deserved to win.

*EDIT:* Nate Diaz dominated from start to end.. That was some punishment right there...


----------



## Mori` (Mar 27, 2010)

Holy shit Diaz was impressive tonight! Looks great with a bit more weight on him.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 27, 2010)

God I want Dan Hardy to get knocked out. I can't stand him, the guy is so fucking cocky...

*EDIT:* Holy fuck Touqinho....


----------



## Kalashnikov (Mar 27, 2010)

- channel 2

Sorry for being late, forgot about posting it 

EDIT:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn it, Bocek should take it, I'm mad


----------



## Mori` (Mar 27, 2010)

^ meh it was close, a draw would have been good imo. Great fight though


----------



## Kalashnikov (Mar 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, it was close and yeah, it was great, but I'm biased, always liked the way Bocek fought and in my opinion he took rounds 2 and 3 losing 1st (one of the judges could have scored it 10-8, but all of them would be to far fachted

Fitch fight - OUCH.


----------



## Mori` (Mar 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I quite like Fitch. He just goes out and gets it done. Didn't look like the fight took too much out of him so hopefully if Alves surgery goes fine that fight can happen soon.


----------



## Mori` (Mar 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



holy fuck carwin!


----------



## Teach (Mar 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mir was awful


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow that was just a brutal KO from Carwin! 

He dropped Mir like a ton of bricks.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Mar 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



FUCK YEAH

Looks like Mir won't have his rematch anytime soon. Turn Back To Depression 

All my picks are getting in so far (except for Bocek)


----------



## Green Poncho (Mar 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy fuck, I never thought Mir would lose.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Mar 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Just as usual. GSP is perfect with his technique and gameplan, but he's so predictable and unimpressive... 
Waiting for upset.


----------



## Green Poncho (Mar 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Seriously, GSP kinda sucks. Four rounds in his ideal position and he can't finish Hardy?


----------



## Mori` (Mar 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well that was expected. Hardy got tooled xD


----------



## KidTony (Mar 28, 2010)

*SPOILERS*

My thoughts on UFC 111

Good event.

-Fitch owned Saunders, but you could see that coming a mile away. That's what happens when you have great wrestling. A great wrestler will win almost all his fights if he has even semi-decent striking. Best discipline in MMA. Still, can't wait to see Fitch vs. Alves. I was so bummed when Alves couldn't fight. 

-Shane Carwin. Today is the day i stopped doubting this man. I thought his wins were overrated, but he's proven his hands are solid iron. Too bad, i wanted to see Mir-Brock 3, but Good going Carwin.

JDS vs. Mir, make it happen Dana. Great bounce back opportunity for Mir, instant title shot for JDS if he were to win. Make it happen Dana.

-GSP...This man is BEAST. Total complete domination. A worse clinic than BJ's on Diego. But you gotta give Hardy credit, dude didn't tap. GSP couldn't finish it, but he doesn't need to. His wrestling and grappling is pure art. He is a consummate athlete and i do not think he will loose at again at 170. I don't want him to move up just yet though, there's still at least one or two guys in the division i'd like to see him take out. Mainly Paul Daley and Paulo Thiago; And i also wouldn't mind a BJ-GSP 3 if BJ destroys Edgar next month. But i would love to see GSP at 185.

Hardy, he's still got a good future in 170. He's not going to beat GSP, but if GSP moves on, Hardy is top contender at 170 for sure. I had underestimated him, but i think he can hang with Koscheck, Alves, Thiago and the rest of the 170 elite--except for Fitch, who i think would beat him the same way GSP did. Fitch is the man who will most benefit from GSP moving on, aside from BJ if he also moves on. If GSP moves up, and BJ doesn't, I believe Fitch will get the tittle.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks to Kalashnikov for the link. 

Main Event....

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Just as I thought GSP won again. Part of me was hoping for GSP to stand but I don't think we will ever see him stand up for a lengthy amount of time again. Hardy got dominated but that wasn't a suprise because we all know when it hits the ground, who the better grappler is. 
What was suprising to me was the fact that it actually went 5 rounds. I thought it would be over much earlier. Those two submission attempts by GSP were pretty exciting too due to Hardy's toughness. However it felt quite 'been there done that' and I was disappointed at the fact there was no significant damage done. =/


----------



## Kalashnikov (Mar 28, 2010)

KidTony said:


> *SPOILERS*JDS vs. Mir, make it happen Dana. Great bounce back opportunity for Mir, instant title shot for JDS if he were to win. Make it happen Dana.



Even if JDS would beat Mir, his next wouldn't be a title shot, Cain was promised this fight first (these are exact words of Dana).

I say JDS vs Mir winner should fight looser of Lesnar vs Carwin.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Mar 28, 2010)

Chidori Mistress said:


> Thanks to Kalashnikov for the link.
> 
> Main Event....
> 
> ...



That's 100% GSP for ya


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I realize he's just optimizing his chances to win and taking the fight towards his strength, but I just find GSP's style very boring. Props to Hardy for toughing out those submissions though, he was really game but what can you do against that kind of overwhelming opposition. GSP really is monster among monsters in a stacked division. Hopefully the UFC can get Shields once his contract expires, because I can't think of a guy that can challenge GSP at 170 right now.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Mar 28, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I realize he's just optimizing his chances to win and taking the fight towards his strength, but I just find GSP's style very boring. Props to Hardy for toughing out those submissions though, he was really game but what can you do against that kind of overwhelming opposition. GSP really is monster among monsters in a stacked division. Hopefully the UFC can get Shields once his contract expires, because I can't think of a guy that can challenge GSP at 170 right now.




*Spoiler*: __ 



That's what annoys me most. GSP is so fucking hyped (on top of being almost technically perfect) people almost pee themselves just thinking about his fight, but when it comes to actual fight, suddenly crowd is booing, people say he's boring etc. However in 2 months people will forget about all of this and will get excited, missing the fact that it's gonna be another 25min of takedown-grind-takedown-grind-takedown-grind interrupted occasionally by half minute of standup.

Same goes for Evans being bigger copy of GSP or Jardine, who's got less talent for MMA than White himself.

/rant

Highlight of the night - Mir getting shut down in less than 2 minutes (I think)


----------



## KidTony (Mar 28, 2010)

Kalashnikov said:


> Even if JDS would beat Mir, his next wouldn't be a title shot, Cain was promised this fight first (these are exact words of Dana).
> 
> I say JDS vs Mir winner should fight looser of Lesnar vs Carwin.



Yeah, they would have to wait, but i don't see another way about it. In a perfect world we would have an championship elimination match between JDS and Cain, but Dana won't do it. So then i say have Cain take on the Carwin/Lesnar winner, then the JDS/Mir winner gets next shot. They would have to sit out for some extended time. Its kind of unfair to JDS to have to take out both Mir and Carwin or Lesnar before getting a shot, he deserves one now as it is.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 28, 2010)

SPOILERS


Mir lasted longer than anyone else in the ring with Carwin, but not by much.

_He got trolled big time._

~

*Spoiler*: _GSP rant_ 




I can't understand for the life of me how REAL MMA fans can call GSP _boring_! Some of you guys are watching the wrong sport. They have kickboxing leagues, y'know?

The best wrestler in the UFC just absolutely _dominated_ his opponent at...you guessed it, wrestling. Give it to Dan Hardy...put just about any other fighter in there, and GSP would have finished that fight by submission. Hardy also did a good job of squirming and blocking...but that's all he did.

One of the judges gave him a 43.

43.

That's embarrassing.

For me personally, GSP is one of- if not my absolute favorite fighter to watch. You guys see boring...I see domination.

What was he? 12 for 12 in take-downs? Come on guys, train some take-down defense before you try to wrench the belt out of this monster's hands.

I feel honored to be watching MMA in the time that GSP is in his prime, and he will be mentioned for 15-20 years to come. There is not a WW in the UFC who you would put money on to beat GSP. Not one. Sure, someone could get a lucky punch...but after Serra, you damn well better believe GSP knows it, and will do anything he can to not let it happen.

As someone who has been a fan of GSP since before he fought Hughes the first time (originally, he was Canadian, so I thought I may as well cheer for him) I can't understand why anyone who wants to see him win would ever want to see him stand and bang with someone for more than 30 seconds per round. It's asinine, and he'd only do that if he no longer wanted the belt.

If you want explosive knock-out power, with blood everywhere and both fighters looking like they've been at war...you have plenty of fighters for that.

If you want to see someone absolutely dominate a challenger in every facet he employs, neutralize his opponent completely, and build his take-down success rate constantly - watch Georges St. Pierre.

He apologized for not having a good enough showing.

Just ridiculous.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 28, 2010)

Did not expect Mir to go down that easily..
As for GSP, ha, thank God he won it. Well, he absolutely dominated it from start to end.
Im glad Hardy lost.

Now I hope Carwin breaks Lesnar face.. kthnxbai


----------



## Kalashnikov (Mar 28, 2010)

Law said:


> SPOILERS
> 
> 
> Mir lasted longer than anyone else in the ring with Carwin, but not by much.
> ...



The argument "if you find it boring you're watching wrong sport/you're not MMA fan" is as old as it's ridiculous.

Even though A. Silva dominated Leites in every possible way, sometimes even played with him and looked like he's having a sparing session, not a title defence, the fight was still quite boring. One thing doesn't exclude the other.

Just like I said - GSP has perfect technique, I don't there's anyone else who mastered their respective discipline (striking/ju-jitsu/wrestling), but I still find Evans', GSP's, Randy's and few more guys, quite boring. I don't really need slugfest with blood everywhere (I don't get why Sanchez vs Guida was called fight of the year by many). Go watch Tokro vs Culumn at Dream 11 if I recall correctly, that's an amazing, exciting fight with most of the action happening on the ground. Yet, I can watch this fight over and over again and never have enough of it.

One more thing. Take Fedor and GSP. GSP is better technically than Fedor, Emelianenko can get sloppy sometimes, but that's the whole beauty - even though he's got holes in his games, he finds a way to win his fights end every time it's different.

For the last time - I respect GSP, appreciate that he is almost perfect at what he does, but I'll never be excited about his fight.



Btw, it's 8 hours later and Mir is still KTFO'd. Life is great


----------



## Teach (Mar 28, 2010)

Major props for Hardy, the guy is tough as nails(lol Joe Rogan). Hardy's TDD isn't weak, GSPs TDs are that good. What can you do when GSP LnP on you? Nothing you gonna die.

Not hating on GSP here.

Shane Carwin was impressive tonight, hopefully Mir has buried his dreams on becoming HW champion ever again.


----------



## Talvius (Mar 28, 2010)

i gotta give it to dan hardy. he is a cool dude.


----------



## shotz (Mar 28, 2010)

Was anyone else super annoyed with mirgliatta's reffing in the fitch fight? the guy doesn't know shit. Fitch was pushing the action and the pace, GSP style, and mirgliatta stands them up, because the drunk idiot fucking fans don't know MMA at all and started booing. I can't believe the FANS dictate that guys actions, its just not right. 

Oh and to chip on on the conversation up there, GSP is my favourite fighter, and I appreciate the raw talent and domination he possesses, I don't EVER find his fights boring, in fact I love seeing what his gameplans are to counter and disable his opponents strengths. The reason this fight may have appeared boring is because GSP had a hard time holding hardy down, more than any other opponent I would guess. Because of that, he had to limit his striking on the ground so as not to put himself off balance and give Hardy the advantage to get up. Once again, I TRULY do not find GSP boring in any sort of way, I am a pure MMA fan, and he displayed the purest MMA skills in the biz last night.


----------



## Gooba (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm just sad Shane Carwin got taken out of the first minute for the first time since his first fight.

You can't get a much more exciting wrestler than GSP, he keeps very active on the ground.  Not at all a lay and pray artist.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 28, 2010)

Is there any interesting fight on wednesday's Fight Night?


----------



## Mori` (Mar 28, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> Is there any interesting fight on wednesday's Fight Night?



...

*Kenny Florian vs. Takanori Gomi*
Roy Nelson vs. Stefan Struve
Nate Quarry vs. Jorge Rivera
Ross Pearson vs. Dennis Siver

It's a pretty awesome main card for a fight night imo, the prelims are pretty stacked too.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 28, 2010)

Mirigliotta does it again.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 28, 2010)

Good good, then I'll stay up late watching it


----------



## Kalashnikov (Mar 28, 2010)

Gooba said:


> I'm just sad Shane Carwin got taken out of the first minute for the first time since his first fight.
> 
> You can't get a much more exciting wrestler than GSP, he keeps very active on the ground.  Not at all a lay and pray artist.



Dan Henderson.



Yakuza said:


> Is there any interesting fight on wednesday's Fight Night?



The whole card is pretty awesome for a Fight Night.

In general, since last week we're on a fighting feast:

03-22   DREAM 13
03-26	King of the Cage
03-26	Strikeforce Challengers Series 7
03-27	K-1 World Max Japan Tournament 
03-27	UCMMA - Adrenaline Rush 
03-27	UFC 111
04-03   K-1 World GP 2010 Yokohama
04-08	Bellator 11
04-10	UFC 112
04-15   Bellator 12 
04-16	King of the Cage 
04-17	Strikeforce Shields vs Henderson 
04-22	Bellator 13 
04-24	WEC 48

Seriously, when did we have such a busy month last time? I'm so pumped for first K-1 Max, but I'm gonna wait another few days for a good quality and Schivello's commentary. Shit's gonna be awesome.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 28, 2010)

Can't wait for Bellator.

Is it going to be aired on the reg ESPN channels this time around, or is it still on Deportes?


----------



## Gooba (Mar 28, 2010)

Ramsey Banner

Overeem vs Rogers?  Why?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Mar 28, 2010)

I.P. Standing said:


> Can't wait for Bellator.
> 
> Is it going to be aired on the reg ESPN channels this time around, or is it still on Deportes?



It's gonna be on MMA-Tracker, that's all I care about 



Gooba said:


> Ramsey Banner
> 
> Overeem vs Rogers?  Why?



Because Overeem needs an opponent and Fedor is busy for some time. Rogers seems like most reasonable choice.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 28, 2010)

Yes we are having a awesome run of wicked fight cards.. But the one I really can't fucking wait is Machida vs Shogun 2


----------



## Mori` (Mar 28, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> Good good, then I'll stay up late watching it



I think I shall be, want to see whether Gomi can be competitive or whether his best days are definitely behind him. 



Kalashnikov said:


> Seriously, when did we have such a busy month last time? I'm so pumped for first K-1 Max, but I'm gonna wait another few days for a good quality and Schivello's commentary. Shit's gonna be awesome.



It's been good, think I'll follow suit on the K-1 Max event too. I'm pretty pumped for the Hendo vs Shields SF event at the end of the month as well.



I.P. Standing said:


> Can't wait for Bellator.
> 
> Is it going to be aired on the reg ESPN channels this time around, or is it still on Deportes?



They got a deal with FSN last I heard for an English language broadcast?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Mar 28, 2010)

Moridin said:


> It's been good, think I'll follow suit on the K-1 Max event too. I'm pretty pumped for the Hendo vs Shields SF event at the end of the month as well.



Why, of course. SF 17th April card is so fucking awesome I can't wait.
I was just talking with my friend few days ago, that even if UFC somehow countered with Lesnar and GSP fights, I would still watch SF.

Oh and I've gotta gloat - I'm going to see Pudzianowski and Khalidov live on 7th of May, first row seats, fuck yeah


----------



## Gooba (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh man, Pudz is fighting Tim Sylvia in Boston.   I've gotta go see that.


----------



## Talvius (Mar 28, 2010)

i almost forgot..... Big ups to GSP for entering on some Biggie

are you talking about mariusz?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Mar 28, 2010)

Gooba said:


> Oh man, Pudz is fighting Tim Sylvia in Boston.   I've gotta go see that.



Is the fight actually going down? I didn't hear about that for the last 3 weeks, so wasn't sure if they didn't cancel it.



Talvius said:


> i almost forgot..... Big ups to GSP for entering on some Biggie
> 
> are you talking about mariusz?



Yup.



The funniest/saddest thing is that most recognizable Polish MMA fighter is not Khalidov (top 10 MW in the world) Soszynski or Drwal, but Pudzianowski


----------



## Gooba (Mar 28, 2010)

I hope it is, but who knows with Moosen.


----------



## KidTony (Mar 28, 2010)

not as good as the card on versus, but still pretty good for a free card.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 28, 2010)

I just watched the Carwin vs Mir fight and all I gotta say is who the hell  was refing that fight? Mir was getting hammered for 30 seconds straight the ref just let him get knockouted out.


----------



## Talvius (Mar 28, 2010)

at one point, carwin is hitting mir while looking at the reffing as if he was saying "what are you waiting for i won the match"


----------



## Kalashnikov (Mar 28, 2010)

There was nothing wrong with refing during that fight. It was stopped at very good moment, no complaining about early stoppage, soon enough for Mir not to look like after his match with Lesnar.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 29, 2010)

Kalashnikov said:


> Is the fight actually going down? I didn't hear about that for the last 3 weeks, so wasn't sure if they didn't cancel it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why is that so sad? drwal and sosszynski are nobodies in general though, they're just journey men.


----------



## KidTony (Mar 29, 2010)

Kalashnikov said:


> There was nothing wrong with refing during that fight. It was stopped at very good moment, no complaining about early stoppage, soon enough for Mir not to look like after his match with Lesnar.



Uhh...did you see the fight? Mirgliotta let carwin pound on mir's head for like half a minute before he stopped it. You could tell he was trying not to stop it too soon and give Mir a chance to defend, but there was a point where it's pretty much a universal agreement on all mma boards i go to that he should have stopped it; Mir was getting hit when he wasn't defending himself.

And wasn't this same dude the one who reffed the Fitch fight and kept standing them up when Fitch was actually working? Horrible ref.


----------



## Gooba (Mar 29, 2010)

Also, did anyone notice on the tale of the tape Shane was 6'5" and Mir was 6'3" then when they went to the staredown Shane was like 2-3 inches shorter?


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 29, 2010)

^ Hahaha I was thinking the same thing, I didn't even bother to double check the stats, I just tought I read it wrong.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Mar 29, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> why is that so sad? drwal and sosszynski are nobodies in general though, they're just journey men.



I know Drwal and Soszynski aren't anywhere close to the top of their divisions (Soszysnki was actually given an opportunity to get there by fighting Vera), but they are in the UFC and hate it or not, it means they have some set of skills (especially since they are not Dana's favourite boys, which make it harder to stay in organisation).

Pudzianowski had ONE MMA fight and is already known to most of fans. I know that's how the worlds works (it was the same with Lesnar for example), but idealist part of me is always a bit sad, that someone who fought for 40 seconds is suddenly more famous and looked at than guys who worked hard to get where they are right no. Of course, Pudzian worked hard to be so famous, but it was different discipline. As much as I want him to do great in MMA, he should first earn his position.

That's in ideal world of course 



KidTony said:


> Uhh...did you see the fight? Mirgliotta let carwin pound on mir's head for like half a minute before he stopped it. You could tell he was trying not to stop it too soon and give Mir a chance to defend, but there was a point where it's pretty much a universal agreement on all mma boards i go to that he should have stopped it; Mir was getting hit when he wasn't defending himself.
> 
> And wasn't this same dude the one who reffed the Fitch fight and kept standing them up when Fitch was actually working? Horrible ref.



Yes I did and luckily for me, I don't visit sherdog or other forums too often, so I'm not influenced by idiots' opinions which those boards mainly consist of.

30 seconds, seriously? Just rewatched the fight:
1:37 - big uppercuts start to fly
1:21 - Mir grabs Carwin's arm in attempt to roll and get on top of him
1:18 - Mir finally lets go of the arm
1:13 - fight is stopped

I guess for all those people saying that it was a late stoppage, Rogers should be announced winner while pounding Fedor on the ground or Lesnar in his first fight with Mir.

Also, fighters sometimes ask refs to stop fight only when they are completely out (see - Torres), so you never know if it wasn't a case with Mir. Even if he didn't ask for it, seeing his previous fights it's only logical to wait a little bit longer rather than stop it too early.



Gooba said:


> Also, did anyone notice on the tale of the tape Shane was 6'5" and Mir was 6'3" then when they went to the staredown Shane was like 2-3 inches shorter?



Those stats are totally inaccurate, almost as if someone made them up. I don't pay attention to them anymore since I watched few of Leites fights in a row and noticed his reach changed in one year from something like 74" -> 78" -> 76" (don't really remember numbers, but the patters was more or less the same) 
Same with GSP, his reach increased over the past 2 years by 6 inches. Some people point it out as a proof to his roiding, I say it's just fucked up stats.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2010)

I believe the fighters are able to supply their own height, at least that's what I've heard. 

Anyway, I was pleased with the fight card, I just fell asleep during Fitch's fight. No real big surprises other than the way Carwin crushed Mir. Brock vs Carwin actually seems appealing now, I just am not too sure Carwin can do what he did to Mir in that fight. We'll see.

I also watched the Strikeforce fights on Friday night and that was okay. The Galvao decision was fucking insane though, I wonder if Cecil Peoples and his family were all judges?


----------



## Gooba (Mar 30, 2010)

Kalashnikov said:


> I know Drwal and Soszynski aren't anywhere close to the top of their divisions (Soszysnki was actually given an opportunity to get there by fighting Vera), but they are in the UFC and hate it or not, it means they have some set of skills (especially since they are not Dana's favourite boys, which make it harder to stay in organisation).
> 
> Pudzianowski had ONE MMA fight and is already known to most of fans. I know that's how the worlds works (it was the same with Lesnar for example), but idealist part of me is always a bit sad, that someone who fought for 40 seconds is suddenly more famous and looked at than guys who worked hard to get where they are right no. Of course, Pudzian worked hard to be so famous, but it was different discipline. As much as I want him to do great in MMA, he should first earn his position.
> 
> That's in ideal world of course


Being known to the fans isn't a bad thing.  He has more than earned being one of the most famous fighters out there.  Overall his achievements are probably more impressive than anyone in MMA, besides Fedor.  If he was getting fights against contenders all of a sudden that would be bad.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2010)

You forgot he's jacked. He'd be huge in Japan. Sapp vs PPudziaokankski.


----------



## Segan (Mar 30, 2010)

Huh, Pudzianowski is actually fighting as a MMA? What organization does he fight in?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2010)

I don't remember what he was fighting in. I think it may have been one of those M-1 events.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 30, 2010)

KSH is the org I believe he fights in. It's a Polish promotion.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 30, 2010)

Anybody watching TUF premier tomorrow?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm not only watching TUF, but also the fight night, of course.

I got Florian beating Gomi. It's going to be an upset to some, no surprise to others.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 30, 2010)

I keep forgetting about the fight night.. Fucking fish memory.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2010)

I know how you feel, bro. Sometimes I think I'd forget where I lived if I didn't drive there every day.

I don't remember who else is on the card, but it doesn't matter, we got Florian/Gomi. Shit's gonna be real.


----------



## Mori` (Mar 30, 2010)

I have Florian winning too, but I've been bored this evening so I went browsing around and Gomi looked pretty good at the weigh ins and he sounds pretty motivated in interviews. Not getting my hopes up for him to win, but a competitive fight would do nicely


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 30, 2010)

I hope Gomi wins.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2010)

It'll no doubt be a competitive fight, and I can't see it being anything less than spectacular with both looking to finish (Kenny FINISHES FIGHTS!!). Can't wait. 

And here's the card stolen from Sherdog's weigh-ins thing:

Kenny Florian (156) vs. Takanori Gomi (155) 
Roy Nelson (263) vs. Stefan Struve (248) 
Nate Quarry (186) vs. Jorge Rivera (186) 
Ross Pearson (156) vs. Dennis Siver (156) 
Andre Winner (156) vs. Rafaello Oliveira (156) 
Jacob Volkmann (155) vs. Ronys Torres (155) 
Robert Emerson (154) vs. Nik Lentz (155) 
Caol Uno (156) vs. Gleison Tibau (156) 
Yushin Okami (184) vs. Lucio Linhares (184) 
Gerald Harris (186) vs. Mario Miranda (186) 
Charlie Brenneman (170) vs. Jason High (170) 


It's looking decent for a free card, eh? I'll be pulling for Caol Uno. It'll be interesting to see how Struve/Nelson plays out, too. Struve being more of a ground guy, I wonder if he'll be able to do anything against *the moon*? Probably want to keep it standing.


----------



## Gooba (Mar 30, 2010)

One of my best buddies trains with KenFlo so I gotta root for him, plus he is a local guy so there is all the more reason... oh and he is a cool dude on top of it.  Apparently Kurt Pellegrino is fucking hilarious in person, and had an awesome moustache before the fight, so I'm really glad he won.  He taught a class for my friend and he said he couldn't stop laughing the whole time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2010)

He shaved his stache to fight? I wonder if it was on the level of Steve Mazzagatti's epic pornstache.  Certainly no contender to Don Frye, but who is?


----------



## Mori` (Mar 30, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> I hope Gomi wins.



It'd certainly be a lot more interesting for the LW division to have Gomi vs Penn II than to have Florian vs Penn II. Particularly since the first Gomi/Penn fight was years ago and before either went on their best runs.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm rooting for Florian, mainly because I feel that Gomi's on the tail end of his career (still has some fights left, but....), and cuz Florian fucking deserves it.

Few guys put as much time and effort into preparing for fights than him.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 31, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He shaved his stache to fight? I wonder if it was on the level of Steve Mazzagatti's epic pornstache.  Certainly no contender to Don Frye, but who is?


Don Frye stache is no shirt of legendary. I don't think any fighter will have such suitable stache ever again. 


Moridin said:


> It'd certainly be a lot more interesting for the LW division to have Gomi vs Penn II than to have Florian vs Penn II. Particularly since the first Gomi/Penn fight was years ago and before either went on their best runs.


I concur, I rather watch a Gomi/Penn then Florian/Penn.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 31, 2010)

Unless Tom Selleck becomes an MMA fighter. 


I'd also like to see Gomi/Penn II, but only if it's Gomi PRIME. I don't want to see a shop-worn Gomi come in and just get pummeled to death.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Mar 31, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> KSH is the org I believe he fights in. It's a Polish promotion.





CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't remember what he was fighting in. I think it may have been one of those M-1 events.



It's KSW, Polish MMA org. but the fight against Tim Sylvia was promoted by ButterBean (different organisation) 

Still didn't make up my mind about this card, I have few more hours to send my picks in. At UFC 111 I lost 1st place by a really little margin (13 pts out of around 800 maximum) and didn't win a T-shirt. Balls.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 31, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Unless Tom Selleck becomes an MMA fighter.


My dad has been rocking a Selleck stache for over 30 years now.
My brother tried out and he looked like an idiot, some people are just not meant to have facial hair at all.
I did have a Charles Chaplin once but I was forced to shave by my boss..


> I'd also like to see Gomi/Penn II, but only if it's Gomi PRIME. I don't want to see a shop-worn Gomi come in and just get pummeled to death.


Its only two possible outcomes, Gomi will either rock or become sushi, I'm fine with either


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 31, 2010)

Kalashnikov said:


> It's KSW, Polish MMA org. but the fight against Tim Sylvia was promoted by ButterBean (different organisation)
> 
> Still didn't make up my mind about this card, I have few more hours to send my picks in. At UFC 111 I lost 1st place by a really little margin (13 pts out of around 800 maximum) and didn't win a T-shirt. Balls.


 Wait, he fought Tim Sylvia? When was this? 


Yakuza said:


> My dad has been rocking a Selleck stache for over 30 years now.
> My brother tried out and he looked like an idiot, some people are just not meant to have facial hair at all.
> I did have a Charles Chaplin once but I was forced to shave by my boss..
> Its only two possible outcomes, Gomi will either rock or become sushi, I'm fine with either


 My dad had something similar for years and when he finally shaved it he looked like a totally different person. Now he's bringin' the full beard on. It's kind of strange, facial hair really changes a person.

Isn't that the same thing Hitler had? Your boss is probably overly sensitive to it. 

Win or lose it'll be an exciting fight with heavy impact on the title picture. I don't know if I need to see Floria/Penn II, but if he earns it he earns it I guess.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 31, 2010)

My boss is English, so yeah, Hitler wasn't his role model 

Like I said, I would love to see Gomi winning, but I rather watch a good fight...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 31, 2010)

Too bad Nate Diaz went up to WW (probably scared ), we could've seen both Diaz bros fighting Gomi. Would've been good for Gomi to get some revenge on the Diaz name.


----------



## Mori` (Mar 31, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Wait, he fought Tim Sylvia? When was this?



Not yet, late May I believe.


*Spoiler*: _ufn undercard result_ 



Sounds like Okami battered Linhares before the doctor had to stop things, nice way to come back from a loss.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm anti-Okami coming back out of the undercard.

According to his faithful, he's one win away from a title shot and is the only guy with the tools to beat Silva...... LOL!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 31, 2010)

Until Anderson asplodes Okami's face they will always say that.

Kind of like how they give Barnett the best chance of beating Fedor. He has no chance, he's just the one top guy from Pride he hasn't fought yet. Carwin has a better chance of beating Fedor with a crazy punch if you ask me.


----------



## KidTony (Mar 31, 2010)

Thoughts on *Ultimate Fight Night: Gomi vs. Florian*

Ross Pearson is the real deal. Didn't finish, but Seiver is one tough guy. I was really impressed by Ross's standup, crisp, precise, powerful. Can't wait to see more of him.

Rivera's finish was pretty impressive. He's on a run, and should be looking for a step up in competition.

Talking about Impressive, How about Fucking Big Country Nelson, destroying struve. He's also one who should be looking for a step up, if he gets serious about his training and gets himself a good gym and some good coaches he could be a force. Though if the rumor about him getting Dos Santos next is true, his little run is about to be cut short.

And the most impressive of all, was of course Florian. Super technical, i though the fight would go to a 30-27 decision for him, but he was able to finish with the RNC. Second straight RNC finish for Floria. I think he's without a doubt the second best light weight in the UFC. Would love to see either a title eliminator against Maynard, or him getting another shot at BJ. If BJ beats Edgar, and then Maynard or Florian a 2nd time he'd have cleaned out the division and be ready to move up to WW for good.

Anyway, TUF 11 shaping to be a great season so far. Some serious talent after that catastrophe that was last season. Lol at that french guy who said was going to show the spirit of the french warrior and then quit when he got his ass beat.


----------



## Gooba (Apr 1, 2010)

Ha, Ed O'Neill was teaching his kid BJJ in Modern Family and he name dropped the Gracies.  I love that show.

Great job Kenny.  Too bad BJ exists.  The LW, WW, and MW divisions are so dominated it is unfair.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 1, 2010)

UFN went almost exactly like I figured it would go, but there were a couple surprises.

First, Jorge Rivera's destructions of Quarry was interesting. I didn't have an opinion on that fight (in fact, I forgot it existed), but Jorge impressed me a little bit.

Then there was Nelson vs Struve. I knew Nelson would in, but I was expecting it to be either via decision, or TKO ala Moonplant. Kinda sad to watch that one, hopefully Struve comes back with better standup.

Caol Uno vs Tibau: I was pretty sure Uno would lose, but I really wanted him to win. It was sad to watch him get pummeled that badly. Now he's 0-2-1. I hope they don't cut him. 

And, of course Florian beat Gomi, as pretty much everyone predicted, but he was so dominant in the win it was a fair surprise. Dominated on the feet, which is supposed to be Gomi's strong suit, then finished with an RNC which is what I was predicting him to win with. 


Of course TUF was entertaining as well. Anyone got any early favorites?


----------



## Raikiri (Apr 1, 2010)

big country!!!! was his walk in song "fat" again by weird al?

gomi was outclassed by florian, wow. so sad. kenny landed the jab for free all day, does gomi not train with guys with longer reach than him?? plus, gomi looked tired in the 3rd round, at the beginning, he seemed to be breathing hard.

rivera just ran over quarry. thibau ran over uno.

didnt see any other fights.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 1, 2010)

I was uncertain about most of the fights (I knew Pearson gonna win by decision), but somehow pulled off a win on a betting site and won a t-shirt. Little thing, but made me so fucking happy 

Check out this site - 

Pretty good card, fights weren't overly exciting, but they weren't bad either. Still waiting for K-1 Max HQ version


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 1, 2010)

I thought most of the fights were pretty good, actually. Maybe not super fights of the year or anything, but exciting at least. Pearson's fight was great, specifically.


----------



## Raikiri (Apr 1, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I thought most of the fights were pretty good, actually. Maybe not super fights of the year or anything, but exciting at least. Pearson's fight was great, specifically.



i never complain about fights when we can watch them for free, haha.

missed TUF though, i just didn't feel like watching it for some reason. maybe it's because i'm not really into lidell or ortiz.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 1, 2010)

TUF had some good brawler-type fights. Bunch of knock-outs, I think there was only one submission and maybe 2 decisions.

It looks like it should be a good season, with some of the guys having decent skills (the ones that ended their fights so quickly you couldn't really tell; others looked sloppy as hell, but that's TUF for you).


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 1, 2010)

How people judge fighters based on a 30 second bout or 2 min highlights, is beyond me 

Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying there's no one with good skills or talent/potential it's just that saying that "season is gonna be awesome with great fighters" after one episode is just silly. Guys that finished their fights in few seconds could fight really weak guys for all we know and long (and even entertaining fights, like the one with broken nose) could be between fighters equally weak 

Another smashed doors, another artificially pumped up beef between coaches, who no one really cares about and with conclusion we'll never see. I'll watch it anyway, of course, but don't see anything so "new" or "exciting" comparing it to previous seasons.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 1, 2010)

I think they get paid a bonus if they smash doors, I'm not too sure.

Having seen a couple of the fighters fight before (Noke, for instance), I think we have more to judge their skills on other than their TUF fights. But, what do I know?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 1, 2010)

Which one was the Noke?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 1, 2010)

Kyle Noke, I think, but I don't remember who he fought or what he did.  I have a shitty memory.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 1, 2010)

Thus proving my point


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 2, 2010)

Gomi, he looked really bad.... I felt sorry for him.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 2, 2010)

Kenny makes most fighters look bad.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 2, 2010)

Well, another week to go until 112


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2010)

Kenny makes a lot of LW fighters look bad, except BJ Penn. 

I wanted to see Kenny vs Diego II, damn it!


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 2, 2010)

Just watched TUF.. God one of the prelims fights.....

MY NOOOOOOOOOSE


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Apr 2, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> Just watched TUF.. God one of the prelims fights.....
> 
> MY NOOOOOOOOOSE



Yup, same here...Gotta say i never saw a nose end up like that. But what made me even more fascinated was seeing Dana, Chuck and Tito loling about it and making jokes.
Just wanna see the next TUf episode, it really seems we'll have talented fighters and great fights this season. Maybe they could get the french guy back to make the season more funny in the future. LOL


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2010)

The French are a bunch of pussies. 

That nose was pretty bad. Worst nose breakage I've ever seen, that's for sure. And he hit him right in the nose before the fight was over, too, that had to hurt.


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Apr 2, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The French are a bunch of pussies.
> 
> That nose was pretty bad. Worst nose breakage I've ever seen, that's for sure. And he hit him right in the nose before the fight was over, too, that had to hurt.



Yeah, the thing was that the guys were budies, and after the crazy haired guy broke the nose to the other he was like "Damn, your nose is all broken" and he was avoiding to hit him more to not aggravate it, but the referee said to fight so he went with it and just gave him another one in the face to finish it off and not have to make it worst for his opponent.
Its was funny to see, him staring at his opponent and with a face like "what the hell did i do?!" 
He said sorry like a hundred times.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2010)

Good old friendly rivalry, I supposed. Talking during the fight, not being afraid of breaking eachother's nose then punching it again and again making it worse. Too bad not all fighters think like this, the whole "I won't fight my friend" thing keeps us away from a lot of good fights. 

I can understand them not wanting to fight their friends and teammates though, it could cost them a fight since they would be trying not to hurt them. Maybe it's for the best.


----------



## Gooba (Apr 2, 2010)

BJ : Kenny :: Kenny : Other LWs


----------



## Ippy (Apr 2, 2010)

Every year, I keep going "this show is shit and is destroying the rep of MMA," yet each year, I keep coming back for more.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2010)

And this year, then next year, will be no different.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 2, 2010)

What can you say man, it;s addictive wether you enjoy the show or not.

I think on the back of our head we just want to see someone get knocked the fuck out at the end of every episode


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2010)

I only watch the show for the fights, and sometimes the fights are so sloppy even that's hard to watch. I think I just keep watching hoping to see some free MMA fights that are good, but usually leave disappointed.

Still, you gotta keep coming back.


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Apr 2, 2010)

I think this season first episode was already worthy:
.we saw a fench saying he was gonna show how strong and brave they are and then just quit (almosr getting punched out of the place by Chuck)
.then we saw a monumental nose break
.and the other one that was insane was the guy that got cutted in the forehead and was re-decorating the octagon floor with a huge amount of blood that wasnt stoping at all

enought to already want more


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 2, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The French are a bunch of pussies.



I'd love to see you say that to Jerome Le Banner.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2010)

I'll say it to him. I have no fear of death or bodily harm. 

You're all invited to my funeral.


----------



## Fancy (Apr 2, 2010)

Why does almost every fighter have shitty entrance music? Except for like GSP and Frank Mir.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 3, 2010)

Carwin's entrance was awesome. So was Fat Country's.


----------



## Mori` (Apr 3, 2010)

I hate Mirs entrance music.

The Uberknee strikes again:



Rogers better not find himself there.


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 3, 2010)

WHAT A SUPRISE


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 3, 2010)

And K-1 Max from HDNet is finally here


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2010)

Shitty entrance music is part of MMA. Like, every one either has some terrible rap or some terrible rock thing going on. Except Cro Cop.


----------



## Fancy (Apr 5, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Shitty entrance music is part of MMA. Like, every one either has some terrible rap or some terrible rock thing going on. Except Cro Cop.



I like Griffin's. It's so... Irish.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't know what his even is. The only ones I can think of off-hand right now is Fitch's, Cro Cop's, and Wanderleis. 

I only remember Fitch because Rogan was getting a hard-on for his music to chest-slapping timing he had. "OMG DID YOU SEE THAT ITS SO INSYNC WITH THE MUSIC GOLDIE!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Fancy (Apr 5, 2010)

LMAO. Rogan.
I want to watch his stand-up.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2010)

Just pay a homeless man to scream at you for an hour while on marijuana, pain killers, and steroids. Same difference.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 5, 2010)

has the fight cards for 115 been announced?


----------



## Fancy (Apr 5, 2010)

Brock > Carwin at 116.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't know, I'm just looking out for what's next. And that's Anderson Silva and BJ Penn defending on the same card.

Granted Anderson's fight is basically a gimme, it should be entertaining at least.

I also think Brock should take Carwin (should), but Carwin is certainly going to be testing his chin big time if he doesn't get the fight down quickly enough. Could be a short night for Brock.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 5, 2010)

I want Carwin to win, and have Brock beat up Kongo and Velasquez to earn the title shot.

Every time I see that 4-1 record, I feel dirty.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2010)

It'll be 5-1 soon enough.


----------



## Mori` (Apr 6, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> has the fight cards for 115 been announced?



something like

Liddell/Ortiz (or whoever)
Alves/Fitch
Barry/Cro Cop
Dunham/Griffin
Kampmann/Thiago


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 6, 2010)

isnt rothwell and yvel fighting on that card too?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2010)

If so it could be another short night for Rothwell. You never really know with Yvel though. He might just beat up the ref and leave.


----------



## Mori` (Apr 6, 2010)

Think it's on the undercard.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2010)

Lol, undercard. I wish I could watch those more reliably than some shitty stream online that I can't watch with my garbage DSL.  I haven't had the best luck watching a lot of undercard fights as of late.


----------



## kakashi5 (Apr 8, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Granted Anderson's fight is basically a gimme



hahahaha idiot


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 8, 2010)

You actually think Demian stands a chance?


----------



## Gooba (Apr 8, 2010)

Maia is some kind of BJJ god and...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh no you didn't!

And...


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 8, 2010)

I gotta agree with CrazyMoronX on this - Maia vs Silva is a joke. Same with Penn vs Edgar, those two fights are gonna be easy wins when I bet.


----------



## Raikiri (Apr 8, 2010)

yeah, maia seems like a nice guy, but his face is getting caved in this weekend.

assuming penn's been keeping up his conditioning, he takes it easy too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 8, 2010)

I think Edgar has more of a chance than Maia does via top control, but top-controlling BJ Penn is about as easy as getting him down--damn near impossible. Which is what makes GSP all the more impressive.


----------



## Mori` (Apr 8, 2010)

Bellator-iffic =D

meh, at least till all the fucking streams went down .______.

and back up


----------



## illusion (Apr 8, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Shitty entrance music is part of MMA. Like, every one either has some terrible rap or some terrible rock thing going on. Except Cro Cop.



BJ has the best entrance music, hands down. Braddah Iz, it'll give you goosebumps, can't wait till saturday.


----------



## Gooba (Apr 9, 2010)

Yea, I don't actually think Maia has a chance.  Anderson, BJ, and GSP are just too good.  One thing I love about Fedor is that he at least appears beatable, despite being the only unbeaten one out of all of them.


----------



## chrisp (Apr 9, 2010)

what happened to Frank Mir? He dropped so easy

I had high hopes for that fight


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 9, 2010)

People also forget how good Anderson is on BBJ.. He just never shows it because he toys around with the other fighters standing...



Gooba said:


> Yea, I don't actually think Maia has a chance.  Anderson, BJ, and GSP are just too good.  One thing I love about Fedor is that he at least appears beatable, despite being the only unbeaten one out of all of them.



He lost in December 2000 to Tsuyoshi Kohsaka /smartass


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 9, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> People also forget how good Anderson is on BBJ.. He just never shows it because he toys around with the other fighters standing...



NO WAI :WOW



Yakuza said:


> He lost in December 2000 to Tsuyoshi Kohsaka /smartass



No, he didn't.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 9, 2010)

Kalashnikov said:


> No, he didn't.


[YOUTUBE]kX9nBQMY0dg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gooba (Apr 9, 2010)

At worst that should have been a "No Contest" and it easily could have been a DQ win for Fedor.  Only because it was a tournament and Fedor couldn't continue was it called a loss.  The worst part is that we could have seen Fedor v Randy if he had rightfully moved on.

You should see the rematch to see how that fight should have gone.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 9, 2010)

Gooba said:


> At worst that should have been a "No Contest" and it easily could have been a DQ win for Fedor.  Only because it was a tournament and Fedor couldn't continue was it called a loss.  The worst part is that we could have seen Fedor v Randy if he had rightfully moved on.
> 
> You should see the rematch to see how that fight should have gone.



You ninja'd my post.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 9, 2010)

My point is NC/DQ or whatever, this was still a loss, stats don't lie.

And I've seen the rematch, but that wasn't my point.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 9, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> My point is NC/DQ or whatever, this was still a loss, *stats don't lie.*
> 
> And I've seen the rematch, but that wasn't my point.



That's where you make a mistake.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2010)

Moridin said:


> Bellator-iffic =D
> 
> meh, at least till all the fucking streams went down .______.
> 
> and back up


 Son of a bitch. That was on last night, wasn't it? I was thinking it was tonight. 

Well at least now it'll be easier to find. I don't think I get FSN or anything, anyway. Although I do get Telemundo. 


Gooba said:


> Yea, I don't actually think Maia has a chance. Anderson, BJ, and GSP are just too good. One thing I love about Fedor is that he at least appears beatable, despite being the only unbeaten one out of all of them.


I'm sure almost everyone that fights Fedor these days watches the Fujita tape and think they can just somehow knock him out. But then they must see the Randleman tape and realize he's invincible.


chrisp said:


> what happened to Frank Mir? He dropped so easy
> 
> I had high hopes for that fight


 He got caught.  That's what he'll say, anyway. "Oh, I just got caught, I'm still way better.". 


Yakuza said:


> People also forget how good Anderson is on BBJ.. He just never shows it because he toys around with the other fighters standing...
> 
> 
> 
> He lost in December 2000 to Tsuyoshi Kohsaka /smartass


 If Anderson does have a weakness it's the ground, but his ground game is very good now. BJJ black belt under the Nogs ain't bad at all.


Yakuza said:


> My point is NC/DQ or whatever, this was still a loss, stats don't lie.
> 
> And I've seen the rematch, but that wasn't my point.


 I see your point and I semi-agree. It's a loss on his record and there's no point in crying about it. It'll never get overturned, anyway.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 9, 2010)

Kalashnikov said:


> That's where you make a mistake.


Fedor is still unbeaten in my eyes, if he fought Koshaka 100 times he would win 101. However, it's on his record.


CrazyMoronX said:


> I see your point and I semi-agree. It's a loss on his record and there's no point in crying about it. It'll never get overturned, anyway.


Quite.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 9, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> Fedor is still unbeaten in my eyes, if he fought Koshaka 100 times he would win 101. However, it's on his record.
> Quite.



I'm not arguing about his record. I'm saying he didn't lost that fight.

Did Rua, Bones or Genki Sudo (back at UFC 42) lost their fights?


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 9, 2010)

Rua/Sudo won their but refs thought otherwise because of their stupidity. It doesn't matter, on their record that loss is there, it will never be changed.

Bones elbow DQ him, even though he would win that fight. It doesn't matter, on his record that loss is there, it will never be changed.

That was all I was pointing out, a record which won't be changed. Controversial? Of course, but thats that.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 9, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> He lost in December 2000 to Tsuyoshi Kohsaka /smartass



You said that Fedor *lost*, not that *he has a loss on his record*.

He didn't lose it (just like other fighters mentioned), it's only on his record, but anyone who saw that fight (and other bouts we mentioned) knows, that all of them were won.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 9, 2010)

lost = loss on record


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2010)

I think "lost" is being confused with "being beat". Which could also be confused with "being defeated", whch is further confused with "defeat".


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 9, 2010)

Which could also be confused with tartar sauce


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 9, 2010)

Which in conclusion means you were wrong, but can't admit it.



Sporting my new Warrior International t-shirt I won for MMA betting. Feels good


----------



## chrisp (Apr 9, 2010)

Which wrestler would do good in the UFC? 

I hope Brock Lesnar gets beaten soon, he's such an idiot


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2010)

Kurt Angle if he was younger, didn't break his neck or whatever, and trained. 

Oh, and of course, Big Show at super heavyweight. But only if he fights Bob Sapp.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 9, 2010)

I thought Silva only had like 2-3 fights left on his contract?

In the Sherdog front page interview, he says he has 6 more, which translates to at least two years of him being active.

I'm certainly not complaining though.  Two more years to see him demolish guys.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 9, 2010)

I.P. Standing said:


> I thought Silva only had like 2-3 fights left on his contract?
> 
> In the Sherdog front page interview, he says he has 6 more, which translates to at least two years of him being active.
> 
> I'm certainly not complaining though.  Two more years to see him demolish guys.



The contract was probably renewed. I remember him saying last year (2 or 3 fights ago) he has 5 fights left and he hopes to leave UFC in 2010.


----------



## Teach (Apr 10, 2010)

UFC in 5h guise. Now I don't have to watch it at 5am!


----------



## Ippy (Apr 10, 2010)

Am I the only one that thinks that Tito's a great coach?


----------



## Teach (Apr 10, 2010)

I.P. Standing said:


> Am I the only one that thinks that Tito's a great coach?



Nope, he did some great coaching at TUF 3, so I expect nothing less of him now.


----------



## chrisp (Apr 10, 2010)

Ortiz is a great coach, he really cares about his team and fighters. 
Too bad he's a second-rate fighter himself:3


But what about Goldberg and Batista as UFC fighters?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 10, 2010)

I.P. Standing said:


> Am I the only one that thinks that Tito's a great coach?



You and only like 80% of people who know something about MMA


----------



## Talvius (Apr 10, 2010)

wtf guys is ufc 112 on right now? if not then is it at its usual time?



EDIT: nvm i found the answer


----------



## Teach (Apr 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Davis is a monster.

read before posting that spam 

stream

Holy shit BJ lost.

As expected, Silva dancing and winning. Another boring fight against a jiu jitsu guy


----------



## ostrich (Apr 10, 2010)

silva,what a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Dante10 (Apr 10, 2010)

I blame Dana for matching Silva against guys like that. He'll fight with all he has when someone comes after him. People like Forest Griffin are perfect examples.


----------



## Sengoku (Apr 10, 2010)

Silva is very disrespectful and a jackass. Why insult your opponent's fighting style and call him names like "playboy"? 

I hope GSP or Fedor fights Anderson in the near future and demolishes him.


----------



## Dante10 (Apr 10, 2010)

I wish I could speak Portuguese.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 10, 2010)

Kalashnikov said:


> I gotta agree with CrazyMoronX on this - Maia vs Silva is a joke.* Same with Penn vs Edgar,* those two fights are gonna be easy wins when I bet.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 10, 2010)

Dante10 said:


> I blame Dana for matching Silva against guys like that. He'll fight with all he has when someone comes after him. People like Forest Griffin are perfect examples.


Me too. Dana should have that Maia was a clone of Thales Leites



Sengoku said:


> Silva is very disrespectful and a jackass. Why insult your opponent's fighting style and call him names like "playboy"?
> 
> I hope GSP or Fedor fights Anderson in the near future and demolishes him.



Showcase = More Viewers = $$$


----------



## Green Poncho (Apr 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*The Leites fight is a horrible comparison, *Maia never gave up and Silva could have finished it at any point in that fight.

This was just Silva being a fucking idiot.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 11, 2010)

Niko Bellic said:


>



Yeah, I fucked up big time, like 90% (including you) of other people 

It was still close and could go both ways and the judge who scored it 50-45 is probably a good friend of Cecil Peoples.

I'm glad that Silva did what he did. He's not gonna bother with fighters who aren't supposed to be in the same cage with him. Henderson is loling so hard right now 

I won't even comment on Matt vs Renzo or other fights - all in all worst MMA event I've seen in many years.

Btw, check out Dana's twitter account, he went nuts


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 11, 2010)

Green Poncho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like someone else noticed MiddleEasy's awesomeness


----------



## Green Poncho (Apr 11, 2010)

He could have finished it in the first round, instead he might have destroyed MMA in that country.

Also, MiddleEasy is awesome.


----------



## Fancy (Apr 11, 2010)

LOL. Silva is awesome.


----------



## Katsumai (Apr 11, 2010)

Anderson Silva's Performance was rather unprofessional and disappointing tonight to say the least. What the fuck was he dancing for? 5 rounds of dancing and tantalizing Maia when It could of been ended in 2 or 3? Silva pulled some major showboating tonight and I lost much of the respect and aspiration I once had for him as a fighter.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 11, 2010)

Katsumai said:


> Anderson Silva's Performance was rather unprofessional and disappointing tonight to say the least. What the fuck was he dancing for? 5 rounds of dancing and tantalizing Maia when It could of been ended in 2 or 3? Silva pulled some major showboating tonight and I lost much of the respect and aspiration I once had for him as a fighter.



In his next fight Silva will decide it's actually fun to knock someone out in most outstanding fashion in the 1st round (eg. Griffin) and you and the likes of you will cream their pants again saying how amazing he is.

How can anyone not see how awesome and few levels above others he is, after performances against Maia or Leites, is beyond me.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 11, 2010)

I thought Silva was funny as hell. Toying around with Maya just because he was bored.

Its understandable people got fucking annoyed, but Dana don't help out a lot by matching him against someone who has no chance of beating him.

As for Dana drama queen reaction it was predictable. The same thing happened after Thales Leites fight. After Silva's next fight he was there gagging on his dick.


----------



## Sengoku (Apr 11, 2010)

> Its understandable people got fucking annoyed, but Dana don't help out a lot by matching him against someone who has no chance of beating him.



But here is the catch. Dana doesn't even care for Silva vs. GSP now. And all we know is that GSP has a chance.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 11, 2010)

Dana is a money whore, if he wants to generate dollar, he gotta make Silva vs GSP happen.

It will very dumb if he doesn't.


----------



## kakashi5 (Apr 11, 2010)

lol silva is awesome and its even better when you speak potuguese 

penn won three rounds (the first 3) imo


----------



## Krauser-tan (Apr 11, 2010)

did anderson silva suffer from some type of shift personalities between the rounds or something? even in the first 2 rounds where he was acting like a clown he was just destroying  maia but after round 3 he got punched more than a couple of times and honestly, he looked tired and without any arguments(or will) to make maia pay for that.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 11, 2010)

Silva should have destroyed him. 

He WAS destroying him, until the 4th, where I dunno wtf happened.  Silva vs. Marquardt 2 or Hendo 2 would have been muuuuch better.

I happy for Edgar though.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 11, 2010)

^ I was just re-watching Overeem's fights against Shogun in Pride.. Now looking at your avy it looks like Overeem ate his twin brother. Seriously, he is looking freaking huge.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 11, 2010)

Dude eats like 8,000 calories a day and if you see his training regimen, it's no wonder.

He does farmer carries with each weight equal to both fighters in the main event yesterday.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 11, 2010)

Yeah, he does resemble a bull.

He looked pretty good last match I saw in K-1, vs Poturak. Now I am waiting until next month to see how he'll perform against Rogers.


----------



## Talvius (Apr 11, 2010)

anybody else dissapointed with ufc112?

maybe i hyped it to much. Penn's performance was meh...

Silva was ok at first but meh after and the match was very one sided

Hughes vs gracie.......

but i respect gracie alot   "What kind of fighter would I be"

very honorable


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 11, 2010)

Green Poncho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What? Thales Leites is a PERFECT comparison. Maia didn't want to fight, he wanted to grapple just like Thales Leites. Silva was showboating to get Maia to actually but he everytime Maia did nothing. Okay literally, Anderson had his hands down for 10 seconds and Maia just stared at him! Silva wanted to brawl but Maia was the one being pussy. If I was Silva, I would just give up to. Why fight a guy who doesn't even wanna fight? I'd rather see him win by decision then Silva get submitted by a bitch.


Katsumai said:


> Anderson Silva's Performance was rather unprofessional and disappointing tonight to say the least. What the fuck was he dancing for? 5 rounds of dancing and tantalizing *Maia when It could of been ended in 2 or 3?* Silva pulled some major showboating tonight and I lost much of the respect and aspiration I once had for him as a fighter.



What makes you so sure that Silva could just knock anyone anytime. Silva is a technical striker and hes not gonna be a idiot and go berserk while Maia could counter KO. Why should Silva risk being KO'd when he can do what always does and counter. But in order to counter your opponent needs to strike and Maia didn't do that.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 11, 2010)

I dont get why people are whining like Silva is some kind of MMA Nazi. He's the champion, he can fight and beat his opponent anyway he pleases. It's the contenders job to bring the fight to the champion not the other way around. I think people saying "Silva should have grappled with Maia" might be inbred.

Honestly, I won't be surprised if Silva just knocks someone out in like 40 seconds like he did with the Leities-Griffin series. Then everyone will start kissing Silva's feet again.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 11, 2010)

^ Precisely, and the first person on the queue to drink his ball juice will be Dana White.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 11, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> I dont get why people are whining like Silva is some kind of MMA Nazi. He's the champion, he can fight and beat his opponent anyway he pleases. It's the contenders job to bring the fight to the champion not the other way around. I think people saying "Silva should have grappled with Maia" might be inbred.
> 
> Honestly, I won't be surprised if Silva just knocks someone out in like 40 seconds like he did with the Leities-Griffin series. Then everyone will start kissing Silva's feet again.



Exactly. Even though Frankie Edgar was the underdog he brought the fight to BJ and won while Maia jabs and then flops on his back.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Apr 11, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> I dont get why people are whining like Silva is some kind of MMA Nazi. He's the champion, he can fight and beat his opponent anyway he pleases. It's the contenders job to bring the fight to the champion not the other way around. I think people saying "Silva should have grappled with Maia" might be inbred.
> 
> Honestly, I won't be surprised if Silva just knocks someone out in like 40 seconds like he did with the Leities-Griffin series. Then everyone will start kissing Silva's feet again.



this, but i'm fond of the idea that he got tired after round 3 honestly.


----------



## Mori` (Apr 11, 2010)

Just watched 112 and thought it was pretty fun barring a few notable moments: 

Lots of respect to Frankie Edgar for what he accomplished in winning the belt, the decision could have probably gone the other way but that doesn't take away from Edgar executing a great strategy and presenting Penn with a real challenge. 

I'd quite like to see BJ move up to WW despite this loss, he's probably still going to be considered the best LW around but I think him earning the belt back is going to be less of a challenge (and less interesting) than seeing him step up to test the waters at WW.

Silva was awesome for 3 rounds and then...well, what happened happened I suppose. I got a fair bit of respect for Maia after his commitment in the fifth, he went for broke with an eye he could barely see out of and tried to slug it out with a striker. The punches off his knees were a great indication of him actually leaving it all on the line in the end.

I liked the Munoz/Grove fight, high paced and lots of action. Munoz has some great GnP, nice to see a guy landing powerfully to the body there as well.

Hughes/Gracie was pretty awful, so I'm just going to ignore it <_<

Phil Davis was impressive, particularly the beautiful finish. Looks like he really is going to be a great prospect if he's able to combine his awesome wrestling game with effective submissions.

Hrm who else? Dos Anjos I guess was pretty impressive, very solid bjj display.

On to Strikeforce!


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 11, 2010)

Kalashnikov said:


> In his next fight Silva will decide it's actually fun to knock someone out in most outstanding fashion in the 1st round (eg. Griffin) and you and the likes of you will cream their pants again saying how amazing he is.
> 
> How can anyone not see how awesome and few levels above others he is, after performances against Maia or Leites, is beyond me.





Violent By Design said:


> I dont get why people are whining like Silva is some kind of MMA Nazi. He's the champion, he can fight and beat his opponent anyway he pleases. It's the contenders job to bring the fight to the champion not the other way around. I think people saying "Silva should have grappled with Maia" might be inbred.
> 
> Honestly, I won't be surprised if Silva just knocks someone out in like 40 seconds like he did with the Leities-Griffin series. Then everyone will start kissing Silva's feet again.



Exacta.**


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 12, 2010)

Niko Bellic said:


> What? Thales Leites is a PERFECT comparison. Maia didn't want to fight, he wanted to grapple just like Thales Leites. Silva was showboating to get Maia to actually but he everytime Maia did nothing. Okay literally, Anderson had his hands down for 10 seconds and Maia just stared at him! Silva wanted to brawl but Maia was the one being pussy. If I was Silva, I would just give up to. Why fight a guy who doesn't even wanna fight? I'd rather see him win by decision then Silva get submitted by a bitch.
> 
> 
> What makes you so sure that Silva could just knock anyone anytime. Silva is a technical striker and hes not gonna be a idiot and go berserk while Maia could counter KO. Why should Silva risk being KO'd when he can do what always does and counter. But in order to counter your opponent needs to strike and Maia didn't do that.


Why should Maia strike with him if it's not his thing? He didn't want to play Silva's game like an idiot and Anderson decided to showboat and act like a douche instead of just finishing him quickly and calling it a night like he could've done. I really don't see how Maia's a "pussy" for avoiding getting goaded into something he knew he had no chance at winning. It's not like he ran away or hid behind a ref.


----------



## John Connor (Apr 12, 2010)

why was Silva so afraid of Maia in the 4th and 5th round?


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 12, 2010)

^ He wasn't afraid, he was winning the fight 3/0, it was Maia's job to go running after the fight and he didn't do that well.

Silva -------------------------years ahead---------------------------------------- Rest of MW & majority of WW/LHW


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 12, 2010)

Maia finally obliged in trying to trade with him in the 5th and Silva ran like a bitch. He has no excuses for not knocking Demian out when given the chance.


----------



## John Connor (Apr 12, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> ^ He wasn't afraid, he was winning the fight 3/0, it was Maia's job to go running after the fight and he didn't do that well.
> 
> Silva -------------------------years ahead---------------------------------------- Rest of MW & majority of WW/LHW


the first two and a half rounds Silva was acting like clown and calling Maia a coward

then he spent the rest of the fight running from Maia

clearly something happened to cause Silva to go into chicken mode


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 12, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Maia finally obliged in trying to trade with him in the 5th and Silva ran like a bitch. *He has no excuses for not knocking Demian out when given the chance.*



He has. He's an unbeatable champion.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2010)

I stopped watching Silva/Maia after round 4 like Dana. We went to get a beer and fucking bro it up.

Glad Hughes got the win, although Renzo is pretty funny. Unfortunately for Hughes I don't think he has anything left to offer WW. He should  just retire while he's ahead I'd say. Or keep beating up Gracies and become the next Gracie Hunter.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 12, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Why should Maia strike with him if it's not his thing? He didn't want to play Silva's game like an idiot and Anderson decided to showboat and act like a douche instead of just finishing him quickly and calling it a night like he could've done. I really don't see how Maia's a "pussy" for avoiding getting goaded into something he knew he had no chance at winning. It's not like he ran away or hid behind a ref.



lol yeah ok. Maia was still scared of Silva. When Silva was running away from Maia, Maia was not chasing after him berserk style that was just for like 1 or 2 flurries. Maia was putting his hands up going "c'mon!" as if becoming the crowd favorite means he's going to win.

MMA fans are so desperate to make this sport look so legit, yet when someone like Anderson Silva essentially checkmates his opponent he's all of a sudden the worst fighter ever. Silva had already won the fight by round 4, it is Maia's job (the contender) to take the fight away from Silva at that point. Maia didn't do the job. Silva doesn't have to KO anyone, that is merely a bonus for him.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2010)

I kind of agree. Silva was dominating the fight, playing with Maia, and had no reason to put himself in danger. He was never in any trouble whatsoever.

Still it wasn't the most enjoyable fight in the universe, I would've liked to see Silva show something on the ground since they were hyping that up pre-fight.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 12, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I kind of agree. Silva was dominating the fight, playing with Maia, and had no reason to put himself in danger. He was never in any trouble whatsoever.
> 
> Still it wasn't the most enjoyable fight in the universe, I would've liked to see Silva show something on the ground since they were hyping that up pre-fight.



How about you just watch some of his old fights and see it yourself? Don't judge and base your knowledge on pre-fight hypes


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2010)

Because his old skills aren't indicative of his new skills on the mat? If you hype up your new-found skills, I want to see them. Not getting submitted by random people in Pride, or his displays against Henderson, Mardquart, and Fatis Lutter.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 12, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Because his old skills aren't indicative of his new skills on the mat? If you hype up your new-found skills, I want to see them. Not getting submitted by random people in Pride, or his displays against Henderson, Mardquart, and Fatis Lutter.



He didn't acquire any new BJJ power up ffs 

Of course, he's probably getting better with his grappling alongside with his striking, but watching his old fights is still more educative and lets you judge someone's skills more, than pre-fight hype.


----------



## mootz (Apr 12, 2010)

Penn got screwed.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2010)

Kalashnikov said:


> He didn't acquire any new BJJ power up ffs
> 
> Of course, he's probably getting better with his grappling alongside with his striking, but watching his old fights is still more educative and lets you judge someone's skills more, than pre-fight hype.


 He went SSJ2 in BJJ.


----------



## Judas (Apr 12, 2010)

Does anyone favor somebody in this season's Ultimate Fighter?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm looking at Noke and that one guy with the horrible record. I don't even remember the rest of the cast, honestly. Except that guy with the hair.


----------



## Raikiri (Apr 12, 2010)

silva obviously outclasses maia, but man, finish the fight or push the action. i understand why dana is upset, if UFC wants to become bigger and better, they need  memorable fights that new viewers can get hooked on. silva knocking out griffin is memorable, silva dancing and talking crap to maia for the last 2 rounds is not.  i mean, its the first time UFC is in abu dhabi, that's a big time city, and the crowd was amped up to watch some fights, and the last 10 minutes of the main card is silva dancing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2010)

I can see that side of the story, too. Obviously Dana is embarassed and upset and probably dropped more F-bombs than the entire Jersey Shore crew in their collective history.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 13, 2010)

Kalashnikov said:


> He didn't acquire any new BJJ power up ffs
> 
> Of course, he's probably getting better with his grappling alongside with his striking, but watching his old fights is still more educative and lets you judge someone's skills more, than pre-fight hype.



How do you know that? We haven't seen Anderson showcase his BJJ since the Hendo fight. Its been a year since then. In that year i'm sure he has trained his BJJ.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 13, 2010)

Kalashnikov said:


> How about you just watch some of his old fights and see it yourself? Don't judge and base your knowledge on pre-fight hypes


What?

Performances 5-6 years ago mean more than performances recently?

That makes no sense.



mootz said:


> Penn got beat.


fixed


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 13, 2010)

Niko Bellic said:


> How do you know that? We haven't seen Anderson showcase his BJJ since the Hendo fight. Its been a year since then. In that year i'm sure he has trained his BJJ.



That's exactly what I'm talking about. I said that his BJJ probably increased since then, but we have NO IDEA how much (if at all), because we didn't see it.
And to follow...



I.P. Standing said:


> What?
> 
> Performances 5-6 years ago mean more than performances recently?
> 
> That makes no sense.



Read again. Watching performance 4 and more years back is more accurate in gauging someone's skills than listening to pre-fight hype shows and Rogans and Goldbergs yapping (which is also hype).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2010)

I'd like two tickets to the hype show, my good man. And make them front row, center.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 13, 2010)

Kalashnikov said:


> Read again. Watching performance 4 and more years back is more accurate in gauging someone's skills than listening to pre-fight hype shows and Rogans and Goldbergs yapping (which is also hype).


Subbing another black belt and subbing Dan Henderson aren't better indications of his grappling skill than fights that happened 5 years ago?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 13, 2010)

I.P. Standing said:


> Subbing another black belt and subbing Dan Henderson aren't better indications of his grappling skill than fights that happened 5 years ago?



I assume CrazyMonX saw that fight, as it was under UFC banner.

Seeing one submission from a guy =/= seeing few submissions from a guy.

Hendo =/= BJJ expert (not denying his superior wrestling skills).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2010)

I don't like what you're implying.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 13, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't like what you're implying.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2010)

Well played, fiend, well played. 

Admittedly, I haven't seen a non-UFC event since Strikeforce Challengers a few weeks ago.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 13, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well played, fiend, well played.
> 
> Admittedly, I haven't seen a non-UFC event since Strikeforce Challengers a few weeks ago.



To be fair, I still didn't watch it even though it's on my HD all those weeks 

Bellator was pretty good and watching it after UFC 112 felt like watching best MMA event in history


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2010)

I wanted to see Bellator but I forgot then couldn't find it on the Internet on the various sites I have bookmarked. My MMA bookmarks suck.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2010)

I don't have a preference as long as the links actually work. What I hate is going to websites with streaming, terrible quality feeds that don't stream because I have a shitty connection.


----------



## chrisp (Apr 13, 2010)

I demand GSP vs. Anderson Silva!


----------



## Mori` (Apr 13, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wanted to see Bellator but I forgot then couldn't find it on the Internet on the various sites I have bookmarked. My MMA bookmarks suck.



Streams were annoying for it  I eventually ended up lurking sherdog since I'd stayed up and some guy there got one up.

Can't wait for Strikeforce this weekend =D


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2010)

Ah, yes, Strikeforce. The one promotion I can consistently watch for free on TV every time. 

I figured I could watch Bellator in Spanish at least on Telemundo, but I forgot to check if it aired or not. It wouldn't bother me that much.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 13, 2010)

Try Piratebay.

Also, I agree to disagree with you, Kalash.  Getting the back of an accomplished wrestler is no easy feat.  It's also not like Hendo hasn't seen subs before.  BJJ guys don't have a monopoly on subs or sub defense.

The first fight from Bellator continues it's tradition of bringing the good fights.  Hopefully the next will too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2010)

Big Nog vs Hendo.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 14, 2010)

Did that really happened?


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 14, 2010)

Yes, somehow Rogers came back to live and he's fighting next month.


----------



## Segan (Apr 14, 2010)

Yakuza said:


>


That's a really cool gif.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 14, 2010)

Zombie Rogers will be new SF HW champ.


----------



## Green Poncho (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 15, 2010)

I guess I should've stayed for the 5th round.

Watching the Best of Pride last night made me miss Igor Vovchanchyn.  Short little monster.


----------



## chrisp (Apr 15, 2010)

I like Ortiz's way of fighting and his philosophy


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 15, 2010)

I don't enjoy Tito's way of fighting all that much, but he's a pretty good coach.

"Yup. That's good." -Tito on cornering


----------



## Gooba (Apr 15, 2010)

So I heard Tito is out, Franklin is in vs Chuck.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 15, 2010)

Figures. Tito scared.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 15, 2010)

^    Surprised?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 15, 2010)

Lol, it's been well known (only not confirmed) like 3 weeks ago. Dana tried deny it, but we even had leaked photos from TUF gym with Franklin photo on the wall


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2010)

Not really surprised. I would rather see *anyone* vs Chuck, anyway, so this is actually a good thing.

Who you got for Strikeforce? Dan is going to make Shields look bad, I think. I hope.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 16, 2010)

I like Hendo but I want Shields to win, so he runs out of contract with Strikeforce and gets hired by UFC, then gets put into a fight against Anderson Silva, so he can die like a man.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2010)

I like Hendo and I dislike Shields, but if he did beat Hendo and got murdered by Silva, I suppose that might be satisfying, too. I mean, if he got beat by Hendo then people would just say he was exposed and make a million excuses and a Silva fight would be meaningless. Tough one.


----------



## Mori` (Apr 17, 2010)

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vS3nyBKr_qY&feature=player_embedded[/Youtube]


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 17, 2010)

That advert is quite awesome


----------



## Ippy (Apr 17, 2010)

Randy Couture... overrated?

I personally think he is.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 17, 2010)

Overrated compared to who or based on what? Going to have to elaborate on that.


----------



## Mori` (Apr 17, 2010)

SF event about to kick off, am I all alone?


----------



## Green Poncho (Apr 17, 2010)

I.P. Standing said:


> Randy Couture... overrated?
> 
> I personally think he is.



One body kick from Vera and he was on the ground crying. He did however manage to grapple with Lesnar and managed to outgrapple Barnett (w/ steroids) for most of the fight, nearly finishing him with GnP in the first round.



Moridin said:


> SF event about to kick off, am I all alone?


I'm Canadian, we don't get Strikeforce.


----------



## Mori` (Apr 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _mo/mousasi_ 



Disappointing fight, can't believe Gegard gassed by the third and just did so little. Congrats to Mo though I guess, he did well to keep working when he was obviously tired


----------



## Green Poncho (Apr 17, 2010)

Moridin said:


> *Spoiler*: _mo/mousasi_
> 
> 
> 
> Disappointing fight, can't believe Gegard gassed by the third and just did so little. Congrats to Mo though I guess, he did well to keep working when he was obviously tired




*Spoiler*: __ 



King Mo is the new champion? How did he win?


----------



## Mori` (Apr 17, 2010)

Green Poncho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> King Mo is the new champion? How did he win?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Unanimous dec. It was a pretty bizarre (and disappointing) fight tbh. First 2 rounds it looked like Mousasi was just chilling on his back; lots of upkicks, getting the legs up to look for subs, controlling and punching Mo while neutralising damage and it looked like Mo was gassed. Then Mousasi just sort of stopped doing anything in round 3 and Mo kept taking him down and working from the guard for the remaining 2 rounds.


----------



## Green Poncho (Apr 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _aoki vs melendez_ 



Hhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 17, 2010)

Wandy gave Bisping the bizz


----------



## Green Poncho (Apr 17, 2010)

Waht?


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 17, 2010)

*hendo vs shields*


*Spoiler*: __ 



lol at people who said shields could not out grapple henderson. that fight at the end was rather degrading though ;p


----------



## Teach (Apr 17, 2010)

LOL Miller.

Where's my rematch buddy?


----------



## Ippy (Apr 18, 2010)

Managed to catch all of Mo vs. Mousasi at work.

Great fight.





Violent By Design said:


> Overrated compared to who or based on what? Going to have to elaborate on that.


I was reading another "Randy is overrated" thread on Sherdog, and decided to ask you all.

I feel that he's overrated for being a "legend" and "one of the best MMArtists of all time".  People keep bringing up his many title fights, but that's because he's had an easier path to those title fights than most other fighters. If the UFC always had the Bellator tournament system, where everyone has the same chance to fight for the title, then that argument would have weight, but the UFC is a promotion based on... promotion.

They give the title shots to the guys who they feel will generate the most revenue. It's not a true meritocracy, which is clearly reflected in the fact that Randy is always 1-2 fights away from a title shot, whereas guys like Fitch can go 8-0 before ever seeing the champ.

Also, besides the "multiple time UFC champion" thing, which is only a direct result of him constantly losing the belt then getting an undeserved title shot, everyone trying to defend him seem to always be reaching.

I dunno.



Green Poncho said:


> One body kick from Vera and he was on the ground crying. He did however manage to grapple with Lesnar and managed to outgrapple Barnett (w/ steroids) for most of the fight, nearly finishing him with GnP in the first round.


He also showed a complete and utter lack of ability to take Vera down after 3 rounds trying.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 18, 2010)

I.P. Standing said:


> Managed to catch all of Mo vs. Mousasi at work.
> 
> Great fight.I was reading another "Randy is overrated" thread on Sherdog, and decided to ask you all.
> 
> I feel that he's overrated for being a "legend" and "one of the best MMArtists of all time".  People keep bringing up his many title fights, but that's because he's had an easier path to those title fights than most other fighters. If the UFC always had the Bellator tournament system, where everyone has the same chance to fight for the title, then that argument would have weight, but the UFC is a promotion based on... promotion.


But he is a legend, im not sure how anyone could debate that.

He is one of the best MMArtist of all time. He defeated many great fighters, sure some of his shots were not earned but that doesn't change the fact that he beat great fighters like Chuck, Timmy, Vitor, Tito 



> They give the title shots to the guys who they feel will generate the most revenue. It's not a true meritocracy, which is clearly reflected in the fact that Randy is always 1-2 fights away from a title shot, whereas guys like Fitch can go 8-0 before ever seeing the champ.


Sure, but at the same time Randy has way tougher fights than Fitch. What's Fitch best win, Akihiro Gono? Probably Diego. 

But yes, it is obvious that Randy was handed many title shots. But he still fought and won quite a few of them, which obviously means that he was a top tier fighter during his time.


> Also, besides the "multiple time UFC champion" thing, which is only a direct result of him constantly losing the belt then getting an undeserved title shot, everyone trying to defend him seem to always be reaching.



But it doesn't change the fact that he still fought the best fighters on the planet, and still won (albeit he lost a lot too). He did it in two different weight classes and had the huge handicap of either being undersized or being too old. What he did is still a grand feat that deserves to be respected. 



> He also showed a complete and utter lack of ability to take Vera down after 3 rounds trying.


Well Vera does have excellent take down defense. Not to mention Randy is obviously not in his athletic prime any more.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 18, 2010)

Stayed up late to watch Strikeforce and wasn't disappointed, especially at the end :zzaru


----------



## KidTony (Apr 18, 2010)

What a horrible event for Strikeforce. Not only do all their fights suck, but their big prospect Moussasi loses the title, their big money guy gets dominated by a dude whose probably going to sign with the UFC when his contract is up, and a huge brawl erupts at the end that could end up costing them their contract with CBS. Horrible, horrible night for them. Couldn't have gotten worse.

somewhere at some place, Dana White is jumping up and down doing cartwheels. Though you do have to wonder how much brawl hurts the sport in the long run.


----------



## Mori` (Apr 18, 2010)

^ I agree tbh, lots of things went wrong for them last night.

Their best hopes will be to keep hold of Shields because he's definitely setting himself up as a quality p4p fighter (more exciting this time out too) and he makes the notion that there's competitive talent outside the UFC a reasonable one. Then you make Hendo/Mousasi happen @ lhw, though who you give to Mo in the meantime I'm not sure. 

Melendez proved again he's a quality lw, though you could really see how the cage plays havoc with a bjj fighter attempting to pull subs off. Everytime Aoki did actually get him held into his guard Gil just scooted him up against the cage and took away his space. Still, controlling and impressive I thought.

Seen a lot of stuff this morning about the brawl and about how bad that is for the sport, but tbh I think that's all a bit overblown. You see things like that in football/rugby matches on live TV, sadly Gus Johnson made it worse than it had to be when he said "sometimes these things happen in MMA" *facepalm*


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Apr 18, 2010)

Is it safe to say that the best in the whole card of Strikeforce Nashville was the brawl in the end?! And possibly the interview that Nick Diaz gave after it lol
That Mayhem guy really sticks to his name...AHAHA
Now i'm just waiting for Mashida vs Shogun 2 and Strikeforce: Heavy Artillery...


----------



## Ippy (Apr 18, 2010)

8 on 1 and they still couldn't take Mayhem out...





Violent By Design said:


> But he is a legend, im not sure how anyone could debate that.
> 
> He is one of the best MMArtist of all time. He defeated many great fighters, sure some of his shots were not earned but that doesn't change the fact that he beat great fighters like Chuck, Timmy, Vitor, Tito


I just feel like people give him too much credit.

Yes, he was good, and yes, he beat a lot of good guys, but I feel he would never have even been in the position to beat those good guys if he wasn't given undeserved title shots.



Violent By Design said:


> Sure, but at the same time Randy has way tougher fights than Fitch. What's Fitch best win, Akihiro Gono? Probably Diego.


He also beat (a fairly green, but still) Alves and Paulo Thiago.

Basically the only top 10 WW he hasn't fought and beaten besides GSP is Kos.



Violent By Design said:


> But yes, it is obvious that Randy was handed many title shots. But he still fought and won quite a few of them, which obviously means that he was a top tier fighter during his time.


With the way DW's been a ginsu chef of late, any fighter with that sort of record and that much trouble with contract disputes _not named Randy Couture_ would have been cut years ago.



Violent By Design said:


> But it doesn't change the fact that he still fought the best fighters on the planet, and still won (albeit he lost a lot too). He did it in two different weight classes and had the huge handicap of either being undersized or being too old. What he did is still a grand feat that deserves to be respected.


Didn't say he didn't deserve respect, just that I think he's given a measure of respect that I feel should be reserved for the more dominant greats who can not only earn their title shots, but win the titles, and also hold their titles for more than one successful defense.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 18, 2010)

Green Poncho said:


> One body kick from Vera and he was on the ground crying.



Can someone link a stream of this fight?



> I'm Canadian, we don't get Strikeforce.



I'm Canadian, and I watched it on TV. Not sure what your problem was.

Unfortunately, my buddy's PVR is a piece of shit, and our feed got cut off right as the Hendo/Shields fight was starting. So I don't know about this brawl you guys are talking about, and I don't even know who won...but by the talk I've heard, Shields did?

The two fights I saw were fucking boring.

I had high hopes for Mousasi....but I'm thoroughly unimpressed with both of those guys. Neither of them would be holding a belt in the UFC with those performances. Not even close.

Same goes for Aoki v Melendez. #2 lightweight in the world? Fuck off. I don't buy it for a second. My buddy and I counted 6 lightweights in the UFC alone who we unanimously agreed would beat the ever-loving shit out of both those guys. What a crock of shit.

Sad that I missed Diaz though =/


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 18, 2010)

I.P. Standing said:


> Yes, he was good, and yes, he beat a lot of good guys, but I feel he would never have even been in the position to beat those good guys if he wasn't given undeserved title shots.


It's a fair point, but the fact is he still did beat good guys. Plus it's not his fault there were not many draws at the time.



> He also beat (a fairly green, but still) Alves and Paulo Thiago.


diego was a much bigger win for him.



> Basically the only top 10 WW he hasn't fought and beaten besides GSP is Kos.


Fitch hasn't fought many top ten WWs. When he beat Alves, Alves was not top ten neither was Gono. There are a few WWs like Swick, Kampmann, Condit, Daley, Hardy, Hughes & Diaz. Most of his wins are against guys who are not considered top ten.



> With the way DW's been a ginsu chef of late, any fighter with that sort of record and that much trouble with contract disputes _not named Randy Couture_ would have been cut years ago.


not really a relevant point.



> Didn't say he didn't deserve respect, just that I think he's given a measure of respect that I feel should be reserved for the more dominant greats who can not only earn their title shots, but win the titles, and also hold their titles for more than one successful defense.



Like whom?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2010)

Strikeforce was decent. I think Yamasaki really screwed up the Aoiki/Melendez fight, but I can see why he did what he did. They weren't obeying his commands when he gave them. Still, I think had he not stopped the fight it could've been over a couple times.

As for Mousasi/Lawal, I was surprised. I kept expecting Lawal to get put into a triangle. He was practically begging for it. It just never came. A couple of times it looked like he was purposely trying to put Gegard's legs into triangle position.  Certainly doesn't look good for Gegard.

Hendo/Shields was disappointing.  We were so close to seeing Shields get knocked the fuck out. Then he recovered.  He gets well-deserved respect for contolling Hendo, I suppose, but, unlike Frank Shamrock, still on a fan. :taichou

The Gracie Camp vs Miller thing was disgusting. I think it was Nick that was punching him in the spine over and over again while everyone was kicking him and holding him down. Crazy Diaz brothers.


----------



## Captain Smoker (Apr 19, 2010)

Hey guys I HAVE to share this legendary hype video with you. The greatest hype video for the greatest sequel in MMA history.

Enjoy

CR9 Admits Rooney Would Have No Interest In Joining Real Madrid


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2010)

Reminds me of the old Street Fighter intro where Ryu's charging up his Kamehameha Hadouken.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 20, 2010)

what a great video. really got my blood pumping. sick.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 21, 2010)

Speaking of promo videos for completely unrelated events, who gives Faber a chance over Aldo?

I'm thinking he could pull it off, I'm taking Faber in this one via UD.


----------



## chrisp (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm waiting for Rampage vs. Rashad


----------



## S (Apr 21, 2010)

Law said:


> Can someone link a stream of this fight?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 21, 2010)

chrisp said:


> I'm waiting for Rampage vs. Rashad


 Does that mean you're going to stop watching MMA completely until they fight? 

You could be waiting forever!


----------



## chrisp (Apr 21, 2010)

No, its planned for UFC 114

In addition to Antônio Rogério Nogueira vs. Forrest Griffin!!!

And Bisping vs. Dan Miller!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm predicting Forrest gets an upset. Sherdog will cry.


----------



## chrisp (Apr 21, 2010)

hey Nogueira is a beast 

who is Sherdog?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 21, 2010)

Who is Sherdog?  Only the largest, most popular MMA forum in existence. Shit's ridiculous and filled with cry babies.


----------



## Gooba (Apr 21, 2010)

God damn Forrest has been fighting some top notch competition.  Shogun, Rampage, Rashad, Anderson, Tito, and now Nog.  I wonder what he did to Dana.  It must have been _really_ bad considering he also saved the UFC.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 21, 2010)

Probably crying. Dana hates criers.


----------



## Mori` (Apr 21, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Speaking of promo videos for completely unrelated events, who gives Faber a chance over Aldo?
> 
> I'm thinking he could pull it off, I'm taking Faber in this one via UD.



He could do, I'm hoping it lives up to the hype given how many fights haven't of late.

Hard to see those 2 not delivering though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, it should be a great fight. Then again, Hendo was supposed to knock Jake Shields out (and he almost did, damn it! ).


----------



## chrisp (Apr 22, 2010)

I must say I love Tito's attitude. You can tell he's an old-schooler


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 22, 2010)

chrisp said:


> I must say I love Tito


 

I have mixed feelings about Tito. On one hand, he's a giant douche. On the other, he's a decent coach and a sometimes okay fighter.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 22, 2010)

I guess all post-SF is gone now, so it's safe to come back.

So... which round Faber is getting killed guys? 

Is this even on PPV after all? I didn't pay much attention to WEC in the past few weeks.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 22, 2010)

Have you not watched SF yet? I'm gonna spoil all the fights. 

The WEC is going to be on PPV. I'll be able to actually watch this one, ironically.


----------



## Green Poncho (Apr 22, 2010)

Luv teh interweb.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 22, 2010)

Put Cecil Peoples in the Machida-Shogun match again. Let's see how it plays out this time


----------



## Green Poncho (Apr 22, 2010)

rawrawraw said:


> Put Cecil Peoples in the Machida-Shogun match again. Let's see how it plays out this time



Don't see it going to a decision this time, both men want to finish it this time.

If it does go a full 5 rounds it better be as exciting as Henderson vs. Cerrone I.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 22, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Have you not watched SF yet? I'm gonna spoil all the fights.
> 
> The WEC is going to be on PPV. I'll be able to actually watch this one, ironically.



Oh, I've seen it of course. I just had enough of internet-mma-drama that was going on for the last few days. Everyone has his own opinion and everyone is a fortuneteller (future of SF, MMA in media, etc. etc.), but it's all bullshit, because nothing will change and people will get over it and talk about this brawl just like they talk about Pride brawls.

So all in all, I didn't read much of it, didn't almost express myself, waste of time 

I'm much more interested in current rankings situation (not that they really matter, but still). All those fights were won by underdogs, almost everyone who lost, won in the past with someone who beat the current champion.

MMAthematicians will have lots of fun with it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 22, 2010)

Gotta love MMAth. This proves that Jake Shields could totally beat Wanderlei, Vitor, probably Anderson Silva (his biggest test ever omgwtf), and clean out the entire WW division in the UFC easy.

I didn't see too much talk about the brawl or anything, but I haven't been going to Sherdog that much anymore. That place is downright annoying sometimes. I saw a lot of "Gracie camp should go to jail" shit or something and just left.


I won't be surprised if Machida/Shogun II goes to a decision. I also won't be surprised if it isn't incredibly exciting. Disappointed, yes; surprised, no. Everyone says they are so hungry to finish the fight in the 1st or 2nd round, so I don't really buy too much into pre-fight hype. And they're always in the best condition of their entire lives and 100% healthy (unlike last time is what is suggested), etc.


----------



## Talvius (Apr 22, 2010)

JAMIE YAGER B*TCHES!!!!


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 22, 2010)

_YAGER 

FUCK YOU USCOLA AND YOUR ILLEGAL KNEES 
_


----------



## Green Poncho (Apr 23, 2010)

Randy Couture vs James Toney at UFC 118, will be main or co-main attack.


----------



## chrisp (Apr 23, 2010)

Yager is an arsehole


----------



## Mori` (Apr 23, 2010)

Green Poncho said:


> Randy Couture vs James Toney at UFC 118, will be main or co-main attack.



Better not be main event ><

Anyone watch the WEC countdown?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 23, 2010)

I don't think those knees were that bad, really. The first one might have clipped his head, but usually the ref will give you a warning.

The second knee clearly hit his hand.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 23, 2010)

Green Poncho said:


> Randy Couture vs James Toney at UFC 118, will be main or co-main attack.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 23, 2010)

Couture would maul Toney pretty easily. I guess maybe Dana's gameplan is to throw him to the wolves as an attempt to besmirch boxing or something.


----------



## Green Poncho (Apr 23, 2010)

Maybe as an attempt to show that he's going to have to take the "mixed" part of mixed martial arts seriously if he honestly wants to become a champ of another sport.

Also would this mean MMA has a new hardest puncher?


----------



## Mori` (Apr 24, 2010)

If you aren't watching the WEC tonight one way or another, I shall personally come to your house and set you on fire


----------



## Mori` (Apr 24, 2010)

Motherfuckers watch the WEC

Korean Zombie vs Garcia on the free prelims right now, it's a fantastically sloppy brawl. Just ridiculously entertaining and utterly insane =p

Shame about the result, really didn't see it that way at all


----------



## roujinziro (Apr 24, 2010)

Jung won all 3 rounds by my count. He got the better of Garcia in almost every exchange. A damned shame. The judges were swayed by the crowd.


----------



## Mori` (Apr 24, 2010)

War Scotty


----------



## roujinziro (Apr 24, 2010)

That was a dominant last 2 rounds by jorgenson.

Roller is schooling Njokuani on the ground. this is all over. Very patient and very dominant.


----------



## Mori` (Apr 24, 2010)

Impressed by Roller, tied him up very quickly.


----------



## roujinziro (Apr 24, 2010)

OMFG!!! Manny KO's Brown! That was sudden and definitive.


----------



## Mori` (Apr 24, 2010)

Holy shit, I did not see that one coming!


----------



## Mori` (Apr 24, 2010)

Awesome Smooth! So slick.


----------



## roujinziro (Apr 24, 2010)

Wow Ben Henderson is a beast! I was sure this fight was going 5 rounds!


----------



## Mori` (Apr 25, 2010)

Jose Aldo is absolutely incredible.


----------



## roujinziro (Apr 25, 2010)

Faber just got outclassed, Aldo may rule this division for a long time. I'm interested to see him fight Gamburyan next.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 25, 2010)

Faber collapsed to the ground when the cameras shut off.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 26, 2010)

Moridin said:


> Jose Aldo is absolutely incredible.



This.

He is just awesome.


Faber the day after
Link removed!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2010)

Manny knocking out Brown like that was unexpected. Our little TUF pitbull.


----------



## Mori` (Apr 26, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> Faber the day after
> this original scene!



That leg is just brutal, Aldo really worked him over.

==

Apparently Tito got arrested for domestic abuse today :/


----------



## Raikiri (Apr 26, 2010)

watched WEC over the weekend. 

First time I've ever seen Aldo. Holy crap, that was impressive. faber is tough as nails, but man, brutal.

good crazy fight, Zombie should have won. garcia was throwing for most of the fight too, but Garcia spent the last half of the 3rd round literally backpedaling, I was shocked. At least zombie got Fight of the night bonus. i didn't see griffin vs bonnar when it happened, i think i know what it was like now. 

i remember manny gamb from when he fought diaz in the UFC for the TUF finale. wow, what a KO.


----------



## Skylark (Apr 26, 2010)

I had the Faber fight 10-9, 10-9, 10-8, 10-7, 10-9 for a grand total of 50-42. I don't, for the life of me know how 2 of the judges gave a round to Faber and the one that didn't didn't scored the forth round 10-9. That just shows how corrupt MMA judges are because that's beyond incompetent. That was clear corruption and home town favoritism giving Urijah the first round. even though he got killed it should not be forgotten and those judges should not work again, any of the three but especially the two that gave round 1 to Faber.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2010)

Moridin said:


> That leg is just brutal, Aldo really worked him over.
> 
> ==
> 
> Apparently Tito got arrested for domestic abuse today :/


 Did he beat up Jenna "30% Real" Jameson? 


Raikiri said:


> watched WEC over the weekend.
> 
> First time I've ever seen Aldo. Holy crap, that was impressive. faber is tough as nails, but man, brutal.
> 
> ...


 I don't know about that Garcia/Korean Zombie guy fight. I think Garcia could've taken round one, 2nd was all zombie (or vice versa, I don't remember), and the third was hard to call. Definitely was a good fight, but people are going overboard blowing it out of proportion. 

I'm not sure what tipped the judges minds in Garcia's favor though, he was losing the "Octagon Control" during that third round for sure. I'm not crying foul play over it though.


----------



## Mori` (Apr 26, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Did he beat up Jenna "30% Real" Jameson?



Apparently so :/

RE: KZ vs Garcia, the first round was definitely zombie's since he dropped garcia in it. Second was closer but yeh, I watched it again and still give it to Jung.



Dromus said:


> I had the Faber fight 10-9, 10-9, 10-8, 10-7, 10-9 for a grand total of 50-42. I don't, for the life of me know how 2 of the judges gave a round to Faber and the one that didn't didn't scored the forth round 10-9. That just shows how corrupt MMA judges are because that's beyond incompetent. That was clear corruption and home town favoritism giving Urijah the first round. even though he got killed it should not be forgotten and those judges should not work again, any of the three but especially the two that gave round 1 to Faber.



I wouldn't say corruption, but I'd agree that the scoring might have been swayed by home town bias. On a somewhat related note...I wish more judges would score 10-8 or 10-10 regularly.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2010)

Maybe it was the other way around then, I don't recall but I do remember them both being dropped and doing more damage during one of the two rounds each, with the third round being the determining round. In which, I don't know what Garcia would've done to win that, but crazier things have happened. Was Cecil Peoples judging?


----------



## Skylark (Apr 26, 2010)

I gave it to Garcia, but I'm not to be trusted as I was only half watching the second round and from what I saw of it Garcia landed the more significant strikes. I will be rewatching the fight shortly.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 26, 2010)

A major reason for why we get such bad calls is because the judges are not that close to the action and they do not have television sets. If they did, then there would be much more accurate assessments. If the judges had the same angle that many of the people who watched it on television did, then they likely would have gave the fight to Jung.

There is a fight metric for the fight, Garcia was out struck in every round.

In round 2, Garcia was backmounted and then later in the round he took 5-6 heavy unanswered shots he was essentially out on his feet. I'm assuming the judges could not see that.


----------



## Raikiri (Apr 26, 2010)

jung should have gotten round 1, garcia started with flurries, but jung dropped him, that should have been definitely jung's round.

rnd 2 is up in the air, garcia tagged jung early, but jung fought back, and got his back.

rnd 3, garcia started off flurrying again, but the 2nd half was all jung, garcia was literally running away. i was appalled.

not a huge robbery, but i thought jung should have taken it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2010)

Yeah, that's more-or-less how I saw it, too. At the start of rnd 3 I was thinking "yeah, I can see how they gave it to Garcia" (I watched it after the fights since I didn't know about the prelims (way to go, Spike advertising failure)).

But then he was backpeddling so much I didn't really get it. What can you do? Zombie will be back. Rematch is all but guaranteed.


----------



## Raikiri (Apr 26, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> But then he was backpeddling so much I didn't really get it. What can you do? Zombie will be back. Rematch is all but guaranteed.



yea, jung let out a random yell early on in round 3, rogan thought jung was getting amped up, but i think jung was frustrated because he sensed that garcia was just running away from him and leaving it to the judges.

that nickname is just a killer, the zombie lol. it's a catchy one, and it's fitting, the dude really does just lumber forward and absorb damage like a zombie, lol.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2010)

Yeah, he is zombie-like. Pressing forward, taking shots, swinging his arms around at you.


----------



## Raikiri (Apr 28, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, he is zombie-like. Pressing forward, taking shots, swinging his arms around at you.



if he bites his opponent, i wonder if they become infected and start fighting like him. lol.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 28, 2010)

If so I think we should legalize biting in MMA.


----------



## Mori` (Apr 28, 2010)

We lost our sticky


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 28, 2010)

And there goes the MMA thread. May it rest in peace.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 28, 2010)

Just make sure to keep it alive..

So, THQ's UFC Undisputed or EA's MMA?


----------



## Gooba (Apr 28, 2010)

Holy shit, Pudzianowski is going to fight Tim Sylvia literally a 5 minute walk from my BJJ academy later this month.  I'm so going.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 29, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> Just make sure to keep it alive..
> 
> So, THQ's UFC Undisputed or EA's MMA?


Easier said than done. I can't count how many times I posted in this thread one day, came back a few days later, and I'm still the last post.

Actually, that seems to happen to a lot of threads I frequent. 


Gooba said:


> Holy shit, Pudzianowski is going to fight Tim Sylvia literally a 5 minute walk from my BJJ academy later this month. I'm so going.


 You're a liar, Gooba. A dirty liar and a thief.


Okay, maybe you're not either of those things, but, I'm pretty sure Pduzkokaniwoksi only fights in weird places like Russia and Germany and Antarctica.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 29, 2010)

Why the hell is Russia and Germany weird?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 29, 2010)

They aren't America.


----------



## Mori` (Apr 29, 2010)

Pudzilla is fighting Timmy in...Boston was it?

also, new Faber-leg pic



Aldo wrecked that something special huh, amazed Faber kept going till the end.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 29, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They aren't America.


Don't forget America was civilised by all these weird countries 


Moridin said:


> Pudzilla is fighting Timmy in...Boston was it?
> 
> also, new Faber-leg pic
> 
> ...


That looks so nasty! Looks like dead meat.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 29, 2010)

Moridin said:


> Pudzilla is fighting Timmy in...Boston was it?
> 
> also, new Faber-leg pic
> 
> ...


Another reminder of why I would probably be a shitty MMA fighter despite thinking I could maybe do it if I ever got off my ass and trained. My tolerance for pain is remarkable, sure, but I can barely walk straight without some guy kicking me over and over again in the legs.


Yakuza said:


> Don't forget America was civilised by all these weird countries
> That looks so nasty! Looks like dead meat.


America invented civility--along with everything else--what are you talking about?


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 29, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> America invented civility--along with everything else--what are you talking about?


history.com


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah, America made that website, too. 


Speaking of Americans, did anyone watch TUF last night? I don't remember who fought but Tito lost again.


----------



## Raikiri (Apr 29, 2010)

Moridin said:


> also, new Faber-leg pic
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo wrecked that something special huh, amazed Faber kept going till the end.



holy crap, faber may be alive, but that leg is clinically dead.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 29, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> Don't forget America was civilised by all these weird countries


Germany and Russia didn't have much to do with that. Not sure what civilizing a country is either, what was it before? Savage?


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 29, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> Germany and Russia didn't have much to do with that. Not sure what civilizing a country is either, what was it before? Savage?


The comment was towards the _They aren't America._ post.

But yeah, I kind of fucked up, I was going to use colonised rather than civilised.. But hey, shit happens.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 29, 2010)

no you've been exposed for being racist toward the native americans


----------



## Gooba (Apr 29, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Easier said than done. I can't count how many times I posted in this thread one day, came back a few days later, and I'm still the last post.
> 
> Actually, that seems to happen to a lot of threads I frequent.
> 
> ...


I train in Antarctica.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 30, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> no you've been exposed for being racist toward the native americans


Well, I am of european heritage born in Brazil, of course I hate the natives, they were fighting to keep _my_ future land


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2010)

Gooba said:


> I train in Antarctica.


 Can you put a penguin in an arm bar yet? I heard that's the purple belt qualifier.

Or is that the north pole?


----------



## Mori` (Apr 30, 2010)

I thought it was seals in a flipper-lock 

Given the amount of MMA in April it feels weird to have a weekend off hehe


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2010)

Seals is blue belt, they are very manageable. Brown belt is putting a Polar Bear in a triangle choke, Black is putting that same bear in a gogoplata.

A weekend off for you is a weekend of being able to catch up on smaller shows for me.


----------



## Mori` (Apr 30, 2010)

You make a good point, I've not seen any bellator since the first one.

Fitch/Alves postponed...again


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm starting to wonder if that fight will ever actually happen.


----------



## Shock Therapy (May 1, 2010)

Oh the waiting is killing me. I want to see someone get KTFO'ed.


----------



## Yakuza (May 2, 2010)

LoL... 6 days away.. It ain't so bad..

Just go out in the streets and KO some random people.. You'll feel better


----------



## Mori` (May 3, 2010)

Here, have a gif of Ricco Rodriguez nailing Fulton with a beautiful head kick on Saturday


----------



## Ippy (May 3, 2010)

Who unstuck this shit?

I'm gone for a couple weeks, and motherfuckers get outta pocket.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2010)

Ricco no longer sponsored by McDonalds?


----------



## Mori` (May 3, 2010)

Apparently not 

Heard something about him fighting at 205 now


----------



## ExoSkel (May 3, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Did he beat up Jenna "30% Real" Jameson?
> 
> I don't know about that Garcia/Korean Zombie guy fight. I think Garcia could've taken round one, 2nd was all zombie (or vice versa, I don't remember), and the third was hard to call. Definitely was a good fight, but people are going overboard blowing it out of proportion.
> 
> I'm not sure what tipped the judges minds in Garcia's favor though, he was losing the "Octagon Control" during that third round for sure. I'm not crying foul play over it though.


Were you watching the same fight? There is no way in hell Garcia could've taken the round one. No fucking way, unless you have those "judge's eyes".


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2010)

Moridin said:


> Apparently not
> 
> Heard something about him fighting at 205 now


 Had you told me that a year ago I would've said something Sherdoggish like "he'd have to cut off his both his legs and my penis worth of fat to make 205". But, wow.


ExoSkel said:


> Were you watching the same fight? There is no way in hell Garcia could've taken the round one. No fucking way, unless you have those "judge's eyes".


 Maybe it was round 2 then. Either way, he did take one of them rounds. It was a fairly close fight.


----------



## Yakuza (May 3, 2010)

Moridin said:


> Here, have a gif of Ricco Rodriguez nailing Fulton with a beautiful head kick on Saturday



Did that dude's head bounce of the cage?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 3, 2010)

I.P. Standing said:


> Who unstuck this shit?
> 
> I'm gone for a couple weeks, and motherfuckers get outta pocket.



The thread has been dead lately.


----------



## Yakuza (May 4, 2010)

And the injuries have started....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2010)

Niko Bellic said:


> The thread has been dead lately.


 Personally, I blame you.


Yakuza said:


> And the injuries have started....


 Damn it! I was looking forward to that fight. Griffin has something to prove at LHW, and Lil Nog has fans to win over, shit was going to be real.


----------



## Yakuza (May 4, 2010)

Yeah, I am kind of pissed off about Griffin too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2010)

As long as Machida or Shogun don't drop out this week I'll be okay... for now.


----------



## Yakuza (May 4, 2010)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2010)

I just had a sudden craving for some hot pockets.



This is how interested I am in the fight now.


----------



## Yakuza (May 4, 2010)

Yeah, we are relying on the black on black violence now...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2010)

If that fight doesn't hold up there will be blood.

On the bright side, we're only days away from Machida vs Shogun. That's my most anticipated fight of the year, thus far.

I want Machida to win for a few reasons:

1) Undefeated champions are something this sport has nearly run out of; I want another Fedor to idolize (inb4 Lyoto isn't undefeated?) and dream up fantasy matches for
2) I came to like Machida during his run to the title since his debut in the UFC after he beat up Sokoudju
3) I'm putting 10,000 on him to win.


----------



## Yakuza (May 4, 2010)

I like Machida and Shogun, its kind of 50/50 for me, but I would like to see Machida up there for a while simply because he is the only fighter to effectively use karate in UFC.

Thats freaking awesome.


----------



## Havoc (May 4, 2010)

I wanna see Shogun kick his face off.

Then Ultra-v on sherdog will drink piss.


----------



## Yakuza (May 4, 2010)

Haha       lol


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2010)

Kinda like that kid that punched himself in the face on webcam?

Then he flips the camera off and does this weird nerd dance.


----------



## Yakuza (May 4, 2010)

Hope Overeem beats Rogers and Fedor beats Werdum so we can get a Overeem/Fedor match going for Xmas time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2010)

While I'd like to see Fedor smash Overeem's overrated face in, I'd love to see Rogers smash it in even moreso. It'd be hilarious.

Then Fedor can fight Overeem for a double-insult.


I still don't know why I dislike Overeem so much. He's one of those guys I should like according to my fighter preference (predominantly strikers, but I also have some grappling favs). And he's built like a super hero, too. I just hate him.


----------



## Havoc (May 4, 2010)

Jealousy?

Latent homosexuality?  Well, maybe not latent.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2010)

Nah, I am open about my man-love for various large, muscular men. That can't be it.


----------



## Havoc (May 4, 2010)

You're not open with me...


----------



## Yakuza (May 4, 2010)

It's his haircut. God I want to shave that shit.


----------



## Yakuza (May 5, 2010)

Fuck Yeah Wand! Looks to be a good card.


----------



## Mori` (May 5, 2010)

116 is looking good, needs another big fight to be really awesome though. Think I feel the same way about a lot of the upcoming UFC events, a couple of fights I'm interested in on each card, but nothing that really makes me go "wow, this is going to be incredible"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2010)

Havoc said:


> You're not open with me...


 Pics? 


Yakuza said:


> Fuck Yeah Wand! Looks to be a good card.


 Wow, this is going to be incredible.

Carwin vs Brock is going to be exciting, I think, no matter what. If Brock gets KO'd instantly it'd be awesome. If Brock manhandles Carwin and pounds him into submission, it'd be exciting.

Wand vs Akiyama? Nothing I need to say to sell this fight.

Kszkyoktokploc vs Bonnar is lackluster, but they can't all be winners. It's made up for by the Chris Lytle/Matt Brown fight which should be "full of fireworks" as Goldie would say. It's always great to se Reljic fighting, too.


----------



## Yakuza (May 5, 2010)

Cant wait for Wando


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2010)

Always good to see Wand fight, but I'm expecing Sexyama to take this one down.

If he gets to bring his brass knuckles he gets a KO.


----------



## Yakuza (May 5, 2010)

I want Wando to go berserk, like the good old days.. I really want him to do well...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2010)

That'd be nice. I saw him fighting Guy Mezger the other night on Best of PRIDE. Brings back memories. Hopefully he can bring that intensity back to the fight again, just without that headbutt.


----------



## Yakuza (May 5, 2010)

Hahaha yeah..


----------



## Skylark (May 5, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> And the injuries have started....



Go figure. He said it was a terrible match up for him and then fakes an injury. very believable Forrest, you chicken shit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2010)

Forrest doesn't come off to me as the kind of guy that fakes injuries to get out of fights.


----------



## Skylark (May 5, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Forrest doesn't come off to me as the kind of guy that fakes injuries to get out of fights.



On several MMA news sites:
"The problem with Griffin's shoulder is currently unknown, but it will sideline him and stop him from competing for over a month."

Because of this sentence, I'm inclined to stay with what I just said. How can they say he's not going to be able to fight for a month, without even knowing what's actually wrong with his shoulder. What is it sore or something? Or, did he sleep on it the wrong way?


----------



## Yakuza (May 5, 2010)

Yeah, against Anderson he was a bit too late to fake a injury so he decided to be humiliated and run away from the octagon 

But yeah, he never chicken out of a fight, most his opponents were quality.


----------



## Skylark (May 5, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> Yeah, against Anderson he was a bit too late to fake a injury so he decided to be humiliated and run away from the octagon
> 
> But yeah, he never chicken out of a fight, most his opponents were quality.



He has left the ring bawling his eyes out and he has twice sprinted from the cage.

He wasn't even close to being knocked out against Anderson and he dropped from a little jab and then threw his hands up to quit. Run, Forrest, run.


----------



## Yakuza (May 5, 2010)

It was the most embarrassing KO in UFC history


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2010)

Yeah. Poor little Forrest.


----------



## Mori` (May 6, 2010)

Steering away from the run forrest run discussion.

Big night for Bellator tonight.

Alvarez vs Neer "superfight"

and Huerta in action again.


----------



## Yakuza (May 6, 2010)

I bought 4 underwear from Ecko and they look like Shogun's wear. I was quite excited tbh, my GF too, until I trapped her on a thai clinch and knee her in the head.



She wasn't happy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 6, 2010)

Did you put her in a triangle after?


----------



## Yakuza (May 6, 2010)

There was no need, she was out cold for about 12 minutes


----------



## Raikiri (May 6, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Kszkyoktokploc vs Bonnar is lackluster, but they can't all be winners. .



didn't kslokaopzojnksi and bonnar already fight? is this a rematch maybe?


----------



## Kalashnikov (May 7, 2010)

Going to see Pudzianowski and Khalidov tonight. I hope for a good (or at least entertaining) event


----------



## Mori` (May 7, 2010)

Raikiri said:


> didn't kslokaopzojnksi and bonnar already fight? is this a rematch maybe?



Think so, the last one was a doctor's stoppage off an accidental headbut that the ref missed.


----------



## Yakuza (May 7, 2010)

Yep,       NC.


----------



## Kalashnikov (May 7, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> Yep,       NC.



From what I remember it was a win for Krzysztof. Bonnar even applied to Athletic Commision to rule it as NC, but after reviewing the case, they denied his case.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 7, 2010)

Krystkokplif gonna deflate that Boner again.


----------



## Kalashnikov (May 7, 2010)

Krzysztof Soszynski.

Looks like remembering few non-english names is above abilities of an average American


----------



## Raikiri (May 7, 2010)

Kalashnikov said:


> Krzysztof Soszynski.
> 
> Looks like remembering few non-english names is above abilities of an average American



we remember names, except for nine-letter ones that only have 2 vowels


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 7, 2010)

It's kind of like people not being able to remember Mirko "Cro Cop"'s last name. 

I cold look up his name or memorize if I cared. But, that shit is ridiculous so I like to just mash my keyboard for the name. Kslijgd1v20j Sadpfij39u is gonna smash that Boner.


----------



## Yakuza (May 7, 2010)

Krzysztof Soszynski...

If you translate to english its something like Bob Davies.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 7, 2010)

Memorizing his name is on the same level of memorizing Mxtplpltyx from Superman, in my opinion.

There are only two reasons to doing so: you have to make him say it backwards in order to beat him, or you're a sports writer.


----------



## Mori` (May 7, 2010)

Bellator was sweet last night.

Vanier vs Imada was pretty fun, some solid wrestling from Vanier (neat suplex) but ultimately tapped to a pretty nice armbar. Imada also nailed a scissor takedown moments earlier when Vanier caught one of his kicks, and I have to say that was awesome!

Can't believe Huerta lost to Curran, it just felt like a lackluster fight really. Roger just didn't bring much to the table and Curran was effective enough to scrape the win.

Alvarez is a beast and pretty much dominated Neer. Very nice takedowns, passed guard easily, and the standing RnC to finish was impressive. Neer didn't tap and thus faceplanted into the canvas with Eddie on his back.


----------



## Kalashnikov (May 7, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Memorizing his name is on the same level of memorizing Mxtplpltyx from Superman, in my opinion.
> 
> There are only two reasons to doing so: you have to make him say it backwards in order to beat him, or you're a sports writer.



Or third - just out of respect for him and his roots. Remembering exact spelling of Couture or Heath Herring isn't that easy for non-English speakers, trust me.
And when I'm not sure I spelled it right, I copy/past it in google, just to make sure I didn't fuck up someone's name.

Srs post is srs, but it annoys me when Buffer, Rogan or people on the internet (where checking spelling is particularly easy) can't learn one fucking name.

/srs rant



*KSW 13* had only couple of good fights (and it's only "good"), but nothing beats experience of watching live 300 pounds of muscles known as Pudzianowski, fight. Damn, he's cardio is horrible, just as expected. Striking is bad too, but he can learn it  I'm afraid improving his cardio a lot is out of question 

Khalidov was good, but couldn't finish the guillotine 3 or 4 times. He looked so disappointed after the fight and I'm not surprised, that and his last performance were one of the weakest in his career.


----------



## Raikiri (May 7, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's kind of like people not being able to remember Mirko "Cro Cop"'s last name.



i think mirko's last name is filopivic or something. dont remember for sure. lol.

anyone catch tom lawlor's weigh in today for UFC 113? dude is funny.


----------



## Yakuza (May 8, 2010)

Yeah it was quite funny...

Did anyone lipread Koscheck/Daley?


----------



## Mori` (May 8, 2010)

Superior xD


----------



## Mori` (May 8, 2010)

wahay

Mitrione just beat the shit out of Kimbo.

He was surprisingly impressive in doing so


----------



## ExoSkel (May 8, 2010)

Man, maybe Kimbo can disappear now. And people can forget that he exists.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (May 9, 2010)

omg you guys. 
Paul, you fool what were you thinking? 
I had a feeling he was going to do that. The frustration was too much. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm sooo suprised Kos did ZERO damage. I at least thought Daley would get submitted and tko'd. Kos needs a fucking oscar not a title shot. What a prick. God I hate him.


----------



## Mori` (May 9, 2010)

SHOOOOGGGUUUNNN

Oh My God

Awesome job!!! That was sick. Huge grin painted across my face.

(Fuck Kos the fucking acting little bitch. Daley is an idiot too for what he did  meh, don't wanna talk about that fight anymore)


----------



## Early (May 9, 2010)

Lyoto is overhyped.


Shogun vs Silva PLZ


----------



## Arishem (May 9, 2010)

Machida was savaged by Shogun.


----------



## Dante10 (May 9, 2010)

It's not gonna happen. Dana's temper tantrum isn't over, he's gonna make Silva fight a Prelim. I doubt Dana is gonna let him fight for a title anytime soon thanks to his previous fight. The GSP fight went out the window with that fight as well.

On the upside. Daley has a new fan tonight! 
It seems like I'm liking the Brits more and more for some reason, I mean Dan Hardy's heart won me over in his GSP fight.


----------



## ExoSkel (May 9, 2010)

machida = overrated

Shogun > machida's left eye


----------



## Dante10 (May 9, 2010)

Shogun's knee wasn't 100% either, he looks a tad heavy in the mid section. I'm worried about him defending his title from now on.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (May 9, 2010)

Machida's eye was nasty.

Fuck yeah Shogun <3


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (May 9, 2010)

I actually feel..happy.


----------



## Dante10 (May 9, 2010)

Lol, your life's wish was fulfilled.


----------



## ExoSkel (May 9, 2010)

LULz!


----------



## Dante10 (May 9, 2010)

Damn ice that bitch.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 9, 2010)

Even though Im happy for Shogun, I feel sad for Machida. The criticism he gotten ever since the first fight was unwaranted, since it wasnt his fault. That being said...

The UFC's LHW division just got much more interesting. The possibilities are endless. And if Anderson does move up to LHW, like Dana said would happen if he finishes Sonnen and the other guy...I can only imagine! Anderson vs Shogun would be fucking awesome!!


----------



## Dante10 (May 9, 2010)

Silva only has like 3 or 4 fights left on his contract. Silva doesn't want to stay in the UFC anyway.


----------



## ExoSkel (May 9, 2010)

Looks like Dana fired Daley for his idiotic move.


----------



## Dante10 (May 9, 2010)

Daley and Kimbo got the axe. Dana's cash cow/fan cow is leaving.


----------



## ExoSkel (May 9, 2010)

All Dana said that this was probably Kimbo's last fight.


----------



## Havoc (May 9, 2010)

Early said:


> Lyoto is overhyped.
> 
> 
> Shogun vs Silva PLZ


How about letting Silva earn a title shot first.


----------



## Tiger (May 9, 2010)

Havoc said:


> How about letting Silva earn a title shot first.



Thank you   .


----------



## Gooba (May 9, 2010)

Moridin said:


> Bellator was sweet last night.
> 
> Vanier vs Imada was pretty fun, some solid wrestling from Vanier (neat suplex) but ultimately tapped to a pretty nice armbar. Imada also nailed a scissor takedown moments earlier when Vanier caught one of his kicks, and I have to say that was awesome!
> 
> ...


I thought Bellator wasn't that great.  There was a lot of timid standup.  I was very unimpressed with Huerta, but I definitely thought he won.  When they gave it to Curren pretty much everyone in the stands was talking about how bullshit it was.  Not as bad as Machida v Shogun, but still a bad decision.  Alverez was badass tho, and Josh Laberge definitely looked badass.

As expected, Shogun defended his belt against a guy he already dominated once.


----------



## Yakuza (May 9, 2010)

I feel sorry for Machida man, I like the dude.
But I also like Shogun, so it wasn't that bad.



What I find it funny is how all the English fighters like to trash talk but never back their shit up. Seriously there is something wrong with their egos....

I love it though, having all my friends in here in the UK saying how the english fighters are going to beat the shit out of the rest of fighters...
Only to see Bisping KTFO, Hardy and Daley man-handled for 25/15 minutes...

Yeah, I love watching the english lose. Rotten toothed fuckers.


----------



## Skylark (May 9, 2010)

Moridin said:


> Alvarez is a beast and pretty much dominated Neer. Very nice takedowns, passed guard easily, and the standing RnC to finish was impressive. Neer didn't tap and thus faceplanted into the canvas with Eddie on his back.



Alvarez was very impressive. He is too tough for his own good sometimes so he does things like having fire fights with guys he could dominate GnP but it should still be noted that he's a monster. I think he's physically, the best LW in the world. I could see him putting an absolute lickin' on most of the UFC's LWs. He's tough.



			
				ExoSkel said:
			
		

> Looks like Dana fired Daley for his idiotic move.



And well-deserved. Koscheck was poked in the eye with Daley's toes on the knee. He was not faking like many have said. That was an illegal strike any way you look at it. I don't think that is a big deal though. I am going to go on a little rant here but it is what it is, Daley should never fight in mixed martial arts again. Never. Period. What he did was the worst thing i have seen in professional sports in recent memory. It was a cheap shot. It was after the fight when he shouldn't have been expecting it and it was illegal. Not just illegal, against the rules of MMA, but illegal as in it was assault and he should be in jail right now for it. They threw Babalu out of the company for leaving a blood choke on too long. This was much worse. It was reckless. It was horrible and it should never be tolerated. He should be cut from the company, charged with assault and no commission should ever sanction his stupid thug piece of shit ass again. What he did could potentially hurt my favorite sport and so as a fan of that sport I think because he clearly doesn't respect the sport enough to behave in a professional manner that he should no longer be welcome to participate in it ever again. Fuck you, Paul Daley. You are a classless piece of shit.


----------



## ExoSkel (May 9, 2010)

Not to mention, he's a brit.


----------



## Yakuza (May 9, 2010)

Disgusting


----------



## sharpie (May 9, 2010)

I wanted Machida to win, but damn.. I didn't expect for him to get knocked the eff out like that.  It was a good event this time though.



Yakuza said:


> Disgusting



Dude, wtf..


----------



## Gooba (May 9, 2010)

> Koscheck was poked in the eye with Daley's toes on the knee. He was not faking like many have said. That was an illegal strike any way you look at it.


They showed the super-slow motion replay like 20 times, sometimes frame by frame, it was a complete wiff.  The knee was very close to his head, but the foot never got within 6 inches of Josh's face.


----------



## Dante10 (May 9, 2010)

Rogan said he should have gotten a Oscar for that little performance. I seriously doubt he'll beat GSP though, but whatever.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (May 9, 2010)

what the fuck is all this british hate for?
I don't care if you don't like the individuals (I don't care for Daley either) but don't generalize. >_>

why are people saying koscheck got poked when kos says "he definetely HIT me with something"?


----------



## Dante10 (May 9, 2010)

People didn't see the replay they did 100 times?


----------



## Yakuza (May 9, 2010)

Chidori Mistress said:


> what the fuck is all this british hate for?
> I don't care if you don't like the individuals (I don't care for Daley either) but don't generalize. >_>
> 
> why are people saying koscheck got poked when kos says "he definetely HIT me with something"?



Nothing against the British people, its just all Brit fighters like to talk *a lot* of shit as soon as their fight is announce until the day of the fight.
It's not hate, its amusement since they all get dominated or knock the fuck out most of the time.




Dante10 said:


> People didn't see the replay they did 100 times?


Daley sixth thumb on his left leg grew on his knee, it clearly poked him right there


----------



## Dante10 (May 9, 2010)

I agree with Yakuza to a point, Brit fighters love to talk shit, I don't remember Dan Hardy talking as much as Daley or Bisping though. Dan Henderson came back stronger than ever just to shut Bisping up. Out of the bunch I only respect Hardy for not tapping or giving up during his GSP match.

Kos' hair was fatally injured in that little exchange.


----------



## ExoSkel (May 9, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHA! This is what paul daley said before the fight.



> a division 1 wrestler means shit here in England!



Apparently having no job means shit in England, either.


----------



## Dante10 (May 9, 2010)

Daley did fairly well on the ground to say he's a one dimensional fighter.


----------



## Yakuza (May 10, 2010)

He did quite well on the ground but it was total domination by Kosh.....

Oh the irony though...


----------



## cygnus (May 10, 2010)

Jason Macdonald's leg


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2010)

I exected the Shogun/Machida fight to either go to a decision or Machida to get knocked out. I guess I was unfortunately right about one, just not the one I was hoping for.  Machida will be back, and I expect he'll be more elusive. 

Daley/Koscheck fight went exactly as I expected, though I thought Kos would actually be able to finish the fight. Kind of disappointed there. I don't like Koscheck, but I know Daley had absolutely no chance against either him or GSP, so it's not a big loss. At least Kos has a tiny chance if he works on his wrestling, keeps it standing, and swings those bricks on his arms around.


----------



## Raikiri (May 10, 2010)

people are overreacting to daley's sucker punch after the bell. there's been WAY worse in other sports. sucker swings with hockey sticks, basketball players punching FANS who come onto the court, etc etc. those players were never banned from the NHL or NBA or whatever, only suspended.


----------



## MKS (May 10, 2010)

I expect Lyoto to come back better than ever, he's my homie. There are few fighters I'm 100% behind and he's one of them.

I really didn't care who won between Koscheck and Daley. Who ever won, an asshole still remained. Shoot, I would of sucker punched Koscheck's ass too, his hair has that hypnotic effect.

Unless the brits step up their ground game by making either: a) learning how to wrestle so they can't be taken down at will or b) they learn some BJJ or Sambo or something to make wrestlers feel sorry for bringing them down they'll always be out of reach of championship. Their ground game is their main deficiency, they're very good strikers though.

Oh yeah, fuck Matt Mitrione, that guy is an asshole.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2010)

Raikiri said:


> people are overreacting to daley's sucker punch after the bell. there's been WAY worse in other sports. sucker swings with hockey sticks, basketball players punching FANS who come onto the court, etc etc. those players were never banned from the NHL or NBA or whatever, only suspended.


 I think it was funny how on Sherdog some people thought the sucker punch was worse than the Mayhem beatdown on Strikeforce. Not sure if they're UFC detractors, giant Strikeforce babies, or just all-around douchebags, but it wasn't even close. 

That said, it was still despicable. 


MKS said:


> I expect Lyoto to come back better than ever, he's my homie. There are few fighters I'm 100% behind and he's one of them.
> 
> I really didn't care who won between Koscheck and Daley. Who ever won, an asshole still remained. Shoot, I would of sucker punched Koscheck's ass too, his hair has that hypnotic effect.
> 
> ...


 Why do you hate Mitrione so much?


----------



## MKS (May 10, 2010)

The way he acted during the Ultimate fighter and this fight was terrible. I'm a guy who doesn't care much about how people carry themselves, but man he's such a terrible person. 

Trying to get out of training, making excuses, acting like a child. Also, smiling through out the fight like an asshole and laughing while kicking a person's ass is just...I dunno it's just disgusting as hell. Maybe if he loved fighting and was smiling because he enjoyed the thrill of fighting, than yeah, that's fine. The thing is he truly enjoyed humiliating another fighter, Kimbo, and that's not something I'll accept ever.

Matt is developing into a very good fighter and I respect that, but I don't like him as a person. As I said before, fuck that asshole.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2010)

Yeah he was a bit of a douche on the show, that's true. But he seemed genuinely mentally deranged or something so I can't hold it against him.


----------



## Yakuza (May 10, 2010)

Pair of dick cheese.


----------



## Yakuza (May 10, 2010)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2010)

Fedor gif isn't working for me.


----------



## Mori` (May 10, 2010)

use the internet


----------



## Yakuza (May 10, 2010)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2010)

Maybe it's that damn Bluecoat Internet filtering.


----------



## Yakuza (May 10, 2010)

Internet filtering = fail


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2010)

I know.  Oh well, if I ever actually used my computer at home anymore I'd check it there.

But I know I never will. Describe it to me?


----------



## Yakuza (May 10, 2010)

I'm afraid words can't describe...





That just look funny


----------



## Shock Therapy (May 10, 2010)

aw man machida got knocked out :/
was expecting a longer fight

and lolkoscheck


----------



## Gooba (May 10, 2010)

MKS said:


> The way he acted during the Ultimate fighter and this fight was terrible. I'm a guy who doesn't care much about how people carry themselves, but man he's such a terrible person.
> 
> Trying to get out of training, making excuses, acting like a child. Also, smiling through out the fight like an asshole and laughing while kicking a person's ass is just...I dunno it's just disgusting as hell. Maybe if he loved fighting and was smiling because he enjoyed the thrill of fighting, than yeah, that's fine. The thing is he truly enjoyed humiliating another fighter, Kimbo, and that's not something I'll accept ever.
> 
> Matt is developing into a very good fighter and I respect that, but I don't like him as a person. As I said before, fuck that asshole.


Did you see him before the fight?  He was smiling and laughing just as much.  You can't hold loving his job against him, if anything you should do the opposite.


----------



## Dante10 (May 10, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> Pair of dick cheese.



That left didn't land as clean as I thought it did. Well good luck with GSP Josh.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2010)

Yeah, good luck getting man-handled again, Josh.

I think this is one TUF season I'll have to skip. Too much Koscheck.


----------



## MKS (May 10, 2010)

I'd like to see TUF this season just for GSP. I'd like to see how he coaches his fighters. I DON'T want to imagine what Koscheck will do to his fighters.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2010)

Maybe Kos will surprise us with some decent coaching skills. Remember Tito? He's actually a decent coach despite being a giant dick box.


----------



## Dante10 (May 10, 2010)

GSP is one of the nicest guys you'll ever meet, I'm sure he'll be an awesome coach.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2010)

He was a coach before, I just don't remember how well he did. He didn't impart enough riddum into his guys though. He couldn't have been that impressed.


----------



## Dante10 (May 10, 2010)

Any chance of Anderson Silva getting a shot at coaching one day? I know he doesn't speak English and all that, but I'd still like to see him at least on the show. You get a sense of how the fighters really are behind the scene. Rampage was a funny coach, even though he acted like an ass the entire show. Dana's comment about them having cheap doors was priceless.


----------



## Yakuza (May 10, 2010)

He'd beat all his team members up....

 Actions > Words


----------



## Tiger (May 11, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe Kos will surprise us with some decent coaching skills. Remember Tito? He's actually a decent coach despite being a giant dick box.



He's not just a _decent_ coach.


And GSP being a nice guy won't necessarily make him a good coach. Nor does having incredible talent necessarily mean you can pass it along to those you're coaching.

Wayne Gretzky, anyone?


----------



## Kalashnikov (May 11, 2010)

Yakuza said:


>



YOU WON 10 INTERNETZ FOR THAT FIND 



Law said:


> He's not just a _decent_ coach.
> 
> 
> And GSP being a nice guy won't necessarily make him a good coach. Nor does having incredible talent necessarily mean you can pass it along to those you're coaching.
> ...



Of course being a nice guy and great fighter doesn't mean he'll be a good coach, but having skillset he has increases chances of him being a valuable teacher to those guys. You don't have to be genious to figure it out.

Then again, in football most good players who became trainers after they retired occurred to be horrible and vice versa - mediocre footballers can do very well as mentors.


I usually don't like cocky fighters (people in general), but Koscheck seems like a really funny douchebag - I always liked his trashtalk and enjoyed his fights. I admit that faking that knee/poke/whatever it was or he wanted us to believe it was, was low and stupid, but hey - he returned to fight and won fair and square, so that's fine by me 

Couldn't be more happy about Machida's awesome loss and Kimbo's humiliation (Dana won't remind you his words when he said Kimbo is now a "new fighter, much better and developed" ).

I hate that cocky bastard Belcher, but I'm okay with his win - beating Cote who: a) didn't fight for the last 18 months and b) never was a top10 MW (he got title shot only because UFC's MW division lacks good fighters and Silva beat everyone decent at that time), doesn't mean shit.

Of course Alan will get a co-main event for his next fight and will be hyped as hell, but I hope he finally fight someone decent and composed, so he can get his ass handed to him.


----------



## chrisp (May 11, 2010)

Why do so many hate Josh Koscheck? 

He is one of my favourite fighters, and he's so goddamn god


----------



## Kalashnikov (May 11, 2010)

chrisp said:


> Why do so many hate Josh Koscheck?
> 
> He is one of my favourite fighters, and he's so goddamn god



Because he's a cocky mofo and people don't like that type (me included). For some reason however, I really like him and his attitude, it suits him 

I wouldn't call him "goddamn good", but he is indeed interesting fighter and also really like the thing that he fights every 2-3 months. Very unusual for a pro MMA fighter.


----------



## chrisp (May 11, 2010)

He isn't cocky, he just have confidence in his abilities as a fighter. 

And he really does have so much raw talent. He works out so hard. I love his attitude and personality


----------



## ExoSkel (May 11, 2010)

Josh koscheck is very boring but interesting fighter. Daley had no chance. The guy is basically a one dimensional fighter with absolutely no ground defense. I almost felt pity when Koscheck tossed him around like a ragdoll and toyed with him the entire match.


----------



## Kalashnikov (May 11, 2010)

chrisp said:


> He isn't cocky, he just have confidence in his abilities as a fighter.
> 
> And he really does have so much raw talent. He works out so hard. I love his attitude and personality



Wrong.

He is cocky and overconfident and behaves like a jock at a times (his TUF behaviour, his pre-fight interviews, his post-fight interviews).
Really, you must not know or read about him at all, because that's what he's known for.
But I still like him.



ExoSkel said:


> Josh koscheck is very boring but interesting fighter. Daley had no chance. The guy is basically a one dimensional fighter with absolutely no ground defense. I almost felt pity when Koscheck tossed him around like a ragdoll and toyed with him the entire match.



Wrong.

Did you actually watch the fight? First 2 takedowns - I agree, it looked like he can do whatever he wants with him. In the 2nd round Koscheck had really hard time taking him down (mind that Koscheck wrestled all his life and Daley just found what the whole wrestling thing is about) and even when finally succeeded, he couldn't really do any damage to him, because of his great defence, and amazing (as for someone who just started developing his ground game few years ago) hips work and movement.

I was really impressed with Paul's groundwork, didn't expect it to be so good.

And how something or someone be interesting and boring at the same time?


----------



## chrisp (May 11, 2010)

Nah. 

I don't think he's like that. I love his attitude to get better and fight everyone.


----------



## Yakuza (May 11, 2010)

Koscheck is a primetime dick cheese.

Can't wait for GSP to anal rape him so I can hear his post-fight interview.


----------



## chrisp (May 11, 2010)

Josh Koshcheck is awesome


----------



## Dante10 (May 11, 2010)

Kos is an asshole plain and simple. He doesn't care about making fans that's for sure, he insulted the entire Canadian crowd after his fight with Daley. That said he's a talented fighter.


----------



## chrisp (May 11, 2010)

I still like him, he's so raw

btw, I'm really shocked that Kimbo Slice has so bad conditioning. He's been hyped up so much


----------



## Kalashnikov (May 11, 2010)

chrisp said:


> I still like him, he's so raw
> 
> btw, I'm really shocked that Kimbo Slice has so bad conditioning. *He's been hyped up so much*



Can't be bothered looking for my post from last year, but I said it all long time ago.


----------



## Dante10 (May 11, 2010)

Dude he barely made it through his street fights.


----------



## Yakuza (May 11, 2010)

chrisp said:


> btw, I'm really shocked that Kimbo Slice has so bad conditioning. He's been hyped up so much


Have you seen his youtube fights? They don't last long and he doesn't do a lot of movement. In MMA he has to work the whole body up and down and loses a lot of energy every time you attempt something.

I respect him for taking the challenge,being eager to learn and I was very surprised with his personality, I thought he was a dick but he turned out to be a sound dude.

Fighting... he should stick with street fighting.


----------



## Kalashnikov (May 11, 2010)

Why the fuck do you judge (explain?) his performance in MMA by his street fighting videos from 3 years ago and more?


----------



## Yakuza (May 11, 2010)

He barely move in his street fights, all he did was trade some punches and that was it, the other dude would run away.

He was unfamiliar to grappling before entering TUF. Grappling takes shit loads of energy away from you. He is old already and the change of conditioning probably had a toll on him.


----------



## Kalashnikov (May 11, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> He barely move in his street fights, all he did was trade some punches and that was it, the other dude would run away.
> 
> *He was unfamiliar to grappling before entering TUF.* Grappling takes shit loads of energy away from you. He is old already and the change of conditioning probably had a toll on him.



Get your facts straight.





What the... I don't even...


----------



## Yakuza (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Mori` (May 11, 2010)

Kalashnikov said:


> What the... I don't even...



I love how he looks like he's all "yeah, get down" after it =p

===

re: daley's wrestling/ground game. I have to say I thought he showed reasonable TDD (no shame in Kos taking you down) and that he generally did a pretty good job of working back to half guard when Kos did pass guard. Certainly didn't fold like Rumble did.


----------



## Yakuza (May 11, 2010)

The whole video of that kick is on the net somewhere

Overeem kicks slowly the first time and the little girl said to kick it much harder,  then that happened


----------



## Kalashnikov (May 11, 2010)

There's also a video of Overeem submitting hot Dutch journalist (he's like 3 times bigger than her)


----------



## Yakuza (May 11, 2010)

The next gif I post Im going to sig it.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 11, 2010)

Daley isn't any more one dimensional than Koscheck is. You can just get further with a really good wrestling base then a good striking base. Daley has good ground defense, and his TDD isn't bad.

Kimbo has never had great conditioning. But try slamming a 260 pound guy 3 times and eating a bunch of leg kicks, you don't move around too well.


----------



## Yakuza (May 11, 2010)

Ima sig this one


----------



## Kalashnikov (May 11, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> Ima sig this one



Finally another one I didn't see 

Does anyone know what film is that?


----------



## Yakuza (May 11, 2010)

I have no idea, but that is perhaps the best indirect impersonation of Silva's personality ever made into a gif


----------



## Dante10 (May 11, 2010)

Kalashnikov said:


> There's also a video of Overeem submitting hot Dutch journalist (he's like 3 times bigger than her)



Dude I think she's enjoying the abuse a little too much. She must have got wet from the choke.
[YOUTUBE]xqWGCuHgebY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kalashnikov (May 11, 2010)

Dante10 said:


> Dude I think she's enjoying the abuse a little too much. She must have got wet from the choke.



Who wouldn't?  **


----------



## Yakuza (May 11, 2010)

He probably torn her apart after the interview....

And I am not talking submissions here


----------



## Dante10 (May 11, 2010)

Dude this made me cry with laughter. 
[YOUTUBE]F-6CMFSXIwg[/YOUTUBE]


Cro Cop at the end is priceless on this one.
[YOUTUBE]ZKVeBOCPpGU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yakuza (May 11, 2010)

The first reporter was all over rampage... He definitely slept with her that night.


----------



## Dante10 (May 11, 2010)

Didn't Rampage have a Japanese wife for a little while?


----------



## Kalashnikov (May 11, 2010)

Dante10 said:


> Dude this made me cry with laughter.
> [YOUTUBE]F-6CMFSXIwg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I remember when I first saw the 2nd video and was already laughing so hard and then BAM! there's CroCop chilling out playing cards and lol'ing at Rampage. I mean, imagine being in this room, stuff that was going on behind closed door in Pride must be worth millions


----------



## Violent by Design (May 11, 2010)

So I'm watching all the Prides. I'm currently on Pride 3.  I'll finally get to see Newton vs Sakuraba.


----------



## Kalashnikov (May 11, 2010)

One of the Pride between 1 and 5 is soooo bad it's actually funny 

But almost all early Sakuraba fights are great (not that the later ones are not good).

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNMZ8BetdSo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yakuza (May 11, 2010)

Man Overeem is ginormous...

It's like he has eaten about 3 people.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 11, 2010)

Sakuraba vs Vernon White (Pride II) was pretty good. :}


----------



## Kalashnikov (May 11, 2010)

You probably won't like Sakuraba vs Belfort. It's a total domination from one of the fighters (won't spoil which one), but the fight is really weird and slow paced most of the time.


----------



## chrisp (May 12, 2010)

Rampage is the best fighter in the world!!!


----------



## Raikiri (May 12, 2010)

i always have the feeling that a motivated well trained rampage could be the best LHW. am i the only one who feels this way?


----------



## chrisp (May 12, 2010)

no Rampage is tha MAN!


----------



## Yakuza (May 12, 2010)

I like Rampage's trash talking, but I don't like him as a fighter.


----------



## Kalashnikov (May 12, 2010)

He used to be rawesome, but he kinda "slowed down" in UFC for some reason.

I really like him though and hope to see old Rampage one day.


----------



## chrisp (May 12, 2010)

lol who do you like? 

don't tell me you like Lesnarmfg


----------



## Kalashnikov (May 12, 2010)

In past 24 hours I mentioned at least 2 fighters I like: Koscheck and Rampage.

My favourite ones are:

1. Genki Sudo
2. Fedor
3. A. Silva
4. Mousasi
5. Aoki
6. Sakuraba
7. Nogueira
8. Penn
9. Hideo Tokoro
10. Wanderlei

More or less.


----------



## Gooba (May 12, 2010)

Raikiri said:


> i always have the feeling that a motivated well trained rampage could be the best LHW. am i the only one who feels this way?


I completely agree.  I think if the decision in the Forrest fight went the way it was supposed to everyone would be saying that right now after he defended against Rashad, Machida, then Shogun.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 12, 2010)

The decision did go the way it was suppose too. And no, Rampage would have lost to Lyoto and would have got wrecked by Shogun again.


----------



## MKS (May 12, 2010)

On an unrelated note: Look at Shane Carwin's hands.


----------



## Kalashnikov (May 12, 2010)

On unrelated note: Shane Carwin wished me Merry Christmas on twitter (I'm absolutely serious)


----------



## Yakuza (May 12, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> The decision did go the way it was suppose too. And no, Rampage would have lost to Lyoto and would have got wrecked by Shogun again.


I agree





MKS said:


> On an unrelated note: Look at Shane Carwin's hands.


Massive hands... fucking hell!!


----------



## Mori` (May 12, 2010)

Speaking of massive...

Ubereem vs Rogers this weekend! Let's get sum Strikeforce Heavy Artillery discussion on the go =D

Main Card:

Champ Alistair Overeem vs. Brett Rogers (for heavyweight title)
Andrei Arlovski vs. Antonio Silva
Ronaldo "Jacare" Souza vs. Joey Villasenor
Roger Gracie vs. Kevin Randleman
Antwain Britt vs. Rafael "Feijao" Cavalcante


----------



## Dante10 (May 12, 2010)

MKS said:


> On an unrelated note: Look at Shane Carwin's hands.


Doesn't Brock get his gloves made to fit his hands? WTF Brock wears like XXL gloves, I can only imagine what Shane wears.


Kalashnikov said:


> On unrelated note: Shane Carwin wished me Merry Christmas on twitter (I'm absolutely serious)


Wow he's a pretty nice guy.


I'm gonna go with Rogers for the SFHWT fight.


----------



## chrisp (May 13, 2010)

*UFC 114: Rampage vs. Evans*

Oh god. It's finally here. 

The moment we have all been waiting for. 

Who will win? Place your bets here!!

Quinton "Rampage" Jackson or "Sugar" Rashad Evans?!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTquSGrcG3Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yakuza (May 13, 2010)

If Rampage is fully fit then I expect KO on 2nd... Otherwise Evans on Decision


----------



## chrisp (May 13, 2010)

seen UFC Primetime?


----------



## Yakuza (May 13, 2010)

I am more interested in seen Bisping get knocked out. I hate the cunt.


----------



## chrisp (May 13, 2010)

Just to remind you guys

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvTURZ4MM1Y&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent by Design (May 13, 2010)

I'm going for Sugar. Doesn't really matter though, both guys would get wrecked by Rua and Machida.


----------



## martryn (May 13, 2010)

I like them both a lot, but I sorta want to see Mr. T win.


----------



## Yakuza (May 13, 2010)

I just saw the behind the scenes with Rampage on the swimming pool and that's my fucking gym

Imma find him and give him a Wando poster


----------



## chrisp (May 13, 2010)

Its gonna be some black on black crime!!!


----------



## chrisp (May 13, 2010)

I hope Lesnar gets fucked up so bad


----------



## Mori` (May 13, 2010)

Just watched Rampage/Rashad primetime 1 since I'm bored and it was worth it for this...



Fuckin' Rampage, powerbombing since highschool lol.

Also, Rashad's strength & conditioning training looked really intense.


----------



## MKS (May 13, 2010)

Damn, I can't believe that's legal. That looks painful...

Rampage has this, but Evans is no slouch. His boxing is pretty good and he won't go down so easy, but if Lyoto can knock him out with a combination than Rampage can do it with a single punch.


----------



## Legend (May 14, 2010)

I wanna see this sooo bad after TUF


----------



## Mori` (May 14, 2010)

Hector Lombard is a beast, 6 second ko last night


----------



## Yakuza (May 14, 2010)




----------



## sharpie (May 14, 2010)

MKS said:


> On an unrelated note: Look at Shane Carwin's hands.



I'm looking forward to that fight.  Shane's got some serious power in them lunch boxes. :ho



Moridin said:


> Hector Lombard is a beast, 6 second ko last night



Just watched that Vid, crazy fast.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 14, 2010)

MKS said:


> Damn, I can't believe that's legal. That looks painful...
> 
> Rampage has this, but Evans is no slouch. His boxing is pretty good and he won't go down so easy, but if Lyoto can knock him out with a combination than Rampage can do it with a single punch.



that isn't legal.


----------



## Shay (May 14, 2010)

Regards,

Yeah, there was a near miss on a throw like that in the last UFC event, that was borderline legal. The dude was almost spiked head on. A direct head first spike is against UFC rules.

Thank you for your time,
~Shay


----------



## Violent by Design (May 14, 2010)

what alan belcher did to cote should have been illegal. the fact that he attempted to slam him on his head should be a foul. think about it, cote was the one who had to slant his head so he wouldn't be paralyzed. so he was penalized for that (since Belcher was able to capitalize)


----------



## Mori` (May 14, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> what alan belcher did to cote should have been illegal. the fact that he attempted to slam him on his head should be a foul. think about it, cote was the one who had to slant his head so he wouldn't be paralyzed. so he was penalized for that (since Belcher was able to capitalize)



I would agree tbh, the fact that it seemed to daze Cote because he was smacked into the canvas face first was the only reason Belcher got the sub which I thought was particularly unfortunate.


----------



## Havoc (May 14, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> that isn't legal.


It            is.


----------



## chrisp (May 14, 2010)

Rampage for the win!


----------



## Sengoku (May 14, 2010)

Please Alistair.. walk out with Black Eyed Peas - I Got A Feeling song!


----------



## MKS (May 14, 2010)

Overeem is going to rape. That guy is insanely powerful and is built like a statue.


----------



## Sanity Check (May 15, 2010)

Rashad's Mr. T impression.


----------



## Sengoku (May 15, 2010)

Haha Rashad is great. I hope he knocks out Rampage.


----------



## Yakuza (May 15, 2010)

Sengoku said:


> Please Alistair.. walk out with Black Eyed Peas - I Got A Feeling song!


Look at Rogers and his flabby tits.


2:40 in the second video he looks like a chinese dude 





-------


----------



## Mori` (May 15, 2010)

Strikeforce tonight, yay =D


----------



## chrisp (May 15, 2010)

How did the rivalry between Rampage and Evans start?


----------



## Yakuza (May 15, 2010)

chrisp said:


> How did the rivalry between Rampage and Evans start?


Both fighters applied for the role of _B. A. Baracus_ in the upcoming film based on the A-Team.

[YOUTUBE]hBTURLtzEN0[/YOUTUBE]

Evans entry wasn't good enough and Rampage got the role. 

They hate each other ever since.


----------



## chrisp (May 15, 2010)

lol are you kidding me? just because of that?


----------



## Mori` (May 15, 2010)

^                 *sigh*


----------



## Yakuza (May 15, 2010)




----------



## Tiger (May 15, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> what alan belcher did to cote should have been illegal. the fact that he attempted to slam him on his head should be a foul. think about it, cote was the one who had to slant his head so he wouldn't be paralyzed. so he was penalized for that (since Belcher was able to capitalize)



If Cote hadn't moved his own head, it would have planted directly on the top of his forehead, which still isn't illegal. You just can't spike the top of the head.

Belcher's slam was beautiful, and it's pure conjecture that he tried to slam him on his head, rather than face as was resulted.

He wasn't in danger of being paralyzed from the positions they were in. He was in danger of being knocked unconscious...which still would have been a fantastic, and completely legal knockout.

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Mori` (May 15, 2010)

Anyone else following along with the Don King vs Shine Fights debacle? As usual I'm bored and browsing MMA news, seems like King waited till the last minute to file his injunction against them using Mayorga on their card tonight, but Shine are considering going ahead with things anyway. This kind of thing is such bullshit ><


----------



## Violent by Design (May 15, 2010)

Law said:


> If Cote hadn't moved his own head, it would have planted directly on the top of his forehead, which still isn't illegal. You just can't spike the top of the head.


No, he would have been spiked. 



> Belcher's slam was beautiful, and it's pure conjecture that he tried to slam him on his head, rather than face as was resulted.


Nope.



> He wasn't in danger of being paralyzed from the positions they were in. He was in danger of being knocked unconscious...which still would have been a fantastic, and completely legal knockout.



No.


----------



## Mori` (May 15, 2010)

Wow, apparently Shine's whole card was canceled by the NC commission after King's injunction wrote off their headliner :/

Sucks for them, that's a massive hit.


----------



## roujinziro (May 15, 2010)

Gracie looks like a giant next to Randleman in Strikeforce.

No surprise there, Gracie got it to the ground and the rest was a formality.


----------



## Mori` (May 15, 2010)

Roger is just sick on the ground, can't wait to see Jacare too. Some seriously talented BJJ artists on the card.

It's been good so far, first fight was very nice and Roger/Randleman was a bit slow but decent.


----------



## roujinziro (May 15, 2010)

I got Jacare by 2nd round sub. Gracie finally made up for that major embarassment by Rolles Gracie in the UFC, and Henzo's loss as well.


----------



## Kalashnikov (May 15, 2010)

Finally got SopCast working. Watching MMA from Poland is such a pain and difficult task to do 

What fights from main card did I miss?


----------



## Mori` (May 15, 2010)

Kalashnikov said:


> Finally got SopCast working. Watching MMA from Poland is such a pain and difficult task to do
> 
> What fights from main card did I miss?



Feijao vs Britt
Gravie vs Randleman

----

Jacare putting on a clinic in the first round, so enjoyable to watch.


----------



## roujinziro (May 15, 2010)

Jacare looks to be gassing. Looks like he spent all his energy on takedowns.


----------



## Mori` (May 15, 2010)

Didn't expect Jacare to gas, but he still was impressive.


----------



## roujinziro (May 15, 2010)

I had it 29-28 Jacare. Those takedowns in the 3rd sealed it for him.

Let's go Arlovski. Hopefully he lasts longer than a minute.

Arlovski is looking pretty bad. At least he made it out of the first.


----------



## Mori` (May 15, 2010)

^ Bigfoot is looking pretty good too! Very surprised how crisp his stand up has been.

AA's chin holding up, taken a few big shots so far.


----------



## roujinziro (May 15, 2010)

Arlovski looks like he's just trying to survive, not win the fight.

30-27 Silva by my count. AA looks to have another appointment with that sports psychologist in his future.


----------



## Mori` (May 15, 2010)

Bigfoot beat him everywhere, bad night for AA

ed: haha, how the fuck did the judges score a round to Arlovski?


----------



## roujinziro (May 15, 2010)

On the first round was remotely close. The judges really need monitors.

I want Rogers to win the main event, but I haven't done too well in my fight picks tonight, so I'm going with Overeem KO 2, due to hellish knee strikes.


----------



## Mori` (May 15, 2010)

I very much want the Reem to win, a) because he's fun to watch, and b) since I think him vs Fedor is a lot more interesting than having some kind of a Fedor/Rogers 2.


----------



## roujinziro (May 15, 2010)

Rogers just looked terrified of Overeem. He just wilted under the pressure.


----------



## Mori` (May 15, 2010)

What a monster that Ubereem is. Straight up molested Rogers.


----------



## Havoc (May 16, 2010)

roujinziro said:


> Rogers just looked terrified of Overeem. He just wilted under the pressure.


You would too when you saw those bulging muscles.

no homo


----------



## Dante10 (May 16, 2010)

LMAO he's on juice seriously.


----------



## Havoc (May 16, 2010)

Dante10 said:


> LMAO he's on juice seriously.


Cool story, bro.

Go bring this picture to the commission, I'm sure it's all the proof they need.


----------



## Dante10 (May 16, 2010)

Just saying......


----------



## Havoc (May 16, 2010)

Yea, but it gets annoying.

First everyone was saying he doesn't fight in the US because he doesn't want to be tested.

Now that he's been tested, he apparently still uses, but cycled off.  Well, we could say that about anyone.


----------



## Arishem (May 16, 2010)

The mantits deflated in the shadow of Mount Overeem.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (May 16, 2010)

Were those commentators watching the same Jacare fight?
It was not close AT ALL. Only in the 3rd round could Villaseñor have seized it and he didn't.

Overeem took that fight easily.


----------



## Sengoku (May 16, 2010)

Owned. God I love Overeem. 

Anyway, what are the chances of Fedor going to the UFC after his contract expired if he wins or loses to Overeem?


----------



## Teach (May 16, 2010)

Fuck yeah Overeem.


----------



## Dante10 (May 16, 2010)

Sengoku said:


> Owned. God I love Overeem.
> 
> Anyway, what are the chances of Fedor going to the UFC after his contract expired if he wins or loses to Overeem?



LMAO

I seriously doubt it Sen, maybe if Dana were to die in his sleep or something.



> Yea, but it gets annoying.
> 
> First everyone was saying he doesn't fight in the US because he doesn't want to be tested.
> 
> Now that he's been tested, he apparently still uses, but cycled off. Well, we could say that about anyone.


The guy put on a ridiculous amount of muscle in 3 years and he looks like a Greek God, It comes with the territory. It's true that anyone can be accused of being on steroids. They're is always around the testing process, I'm just thinking out loud, you've probability grown sick of hearing it.


----------



## Havoc (May 16, 2010)

They have something in common, guess what it is.


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (May 16, 2010)

I wonder if Fedor (when I say Fedor, I mean his manager) will duck Overeem. 

Because, there's realistic chance that Fedor may get his first REAL loss in his MMA career if he fights Overeem, dude's a monster. (although he did lose against Badr Hari last year, although that was K1, and not MMA) 

I hope he wins his fight against Werdum, and he (manager) doesn't duck Overeem, so we can see an awesome fight.
I will definitely be rooting for Fedor, if the fight happens.


----------



## Dante10 (May 16, 2010)

Havoc said:


> They have something in common, guess what it is.


The school boy haircut? 



> I wonder if Fedor (when I say Fedor, I mean his manager) will duck Overeem.
> 
> Because, there's realistic chance that Fedor may get his first REAL loss in his MMA career if he fights Overeem, dude's a monster. (although he did lose against Badr Hari last year, although that was K1, and not MMA)
> 
> ...


If the fight doesn't go to the ground Overeem has a huge advantage. Brett has some serious power, I'm scared for Fedor if Overeem can throw a guy that weights 264 pounds like a rag doll.


----------



## Kalashnikov (May 16, 2010)

Dante10 said:


> LMAO he's on juice seriously.



You are 1,5 year too late with that pic. Let the athletic commission test him and decide if he's roiding.

Yes,  by that I mean gtfo.



Havoc said:


> Cool story, bro.
> 
> Go bring this picture to the commission, I'm sure it's all the proof they need.



Beautiful 



Chidori Mistress said:


> Were those commentators watching the same Jacare fight?
> It was not close AT ALL. Only in the 3rd round could Villase?or have seized it and he didn't.



I was thinking exactly same thing. Jacare obviously slowed down after first round (hell of a round for him), but I had it 30-27 easily. Respect for Villasenor for holding there and actually being threatening on his feet at sometimes.



Roronoa-zoro said:


> I wonder if Fedor (when I say Fedor, I mean his manager) will duck Overeem.
> 
> Because, there's realistic chance that Fedor may get his first REAL loss in his MMA career if he fights Overeem, dude's a monster. (although he did lose against Badr Hari last year, although that was K1, and not MMA)
> 
> ...



Just like with "Overeem roiding and avoiding fighting in US", people need to shut the fuck up with "Fedor ducking UFC/Lesnar/Overeem/McDonalds" bullshit. You need to realize that out of Finkelstein and White, it's the second one being more manipulative and fighter/fights controlling guy, yet no one seems to accuse him of doing so.
Even if they did do so, you have absolutely no real basis to say so, stuff that is leaked into the press is 9/10 times controlled by those big companies and their managers and if somewhere there is a real proof of dirty politics, we won't find it out.

Watch Overeem vs Hari 2 - Reem lost because of K-1 rules being as they are (not saying they are bad, just different from MMA rules most of us are used to). He never was really knocked out in those 2 KOs he got loss from.


I feel really sorry for Andrei, I was rooting for him, he used to be such an incredible fighter. Today he looked like he didn't have a plan on what to do with Silva whatsoever. I confident it's all about his confidence and state of mind.

All in all really good event, except for commentating team. SF needs to get better people there (buying Shivello would be awesome).


----------



## Kalashnikov (May 16, 2010)

Dante10 said:


> *If the fight doesn't go to the ground Overeem has a huge advantage.* Brett has some serious power, I'm scared for Fedor if Overeem can throw a guy that weights 264 pounds like a rag doll.





Yes, because Rogers is at the same level of Sambo/Judo as Fedor is and Fedor will definitely let himself being tossed like that. He has one of the best (if not THE best) takedown defence not originating from wrestling.

For a fresh reference watch his fight against Arlovski and focus on the part when they get out of corner where they've been clinching for some time. His balance, hips movement and centre is absolutely amazing.

That being said, it's not impossible to takedown Fedor, it's just waaaaay harder than with Rogers. And while on the ground, Fedor actually has tons of experience and knows exactly what to do when he's under flurry of punches and how to turn it into an adventagous position.
The biggest threat facing Overeem is Reem's stand up.

I just got myself pumped up for this fight again


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (May 16, 2010)

Well, Overeem himself said that Fedor's management is ducking the fight, after tonight's fight. 
I don't think he would say garbage like that, if he didn't know more. 

Although, it wouldn't surprise me if Overeem was lying, and making shit up.


Anyway, here are some nice highlights from both fighters, if anyone is interested.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmqyj-mqLhk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nxXbCz1SAM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dante10 (May 16, 2010)

Didn't Fedor's camp offer him a fight before his bout with Rogers?




> Yes, because Rogers is at the same level of Sambo/Judo as Fedor is and Fedor will definitely let himself being tossed like that. He has one of the best (if not THE best) takedown defence not originating from wrestling.
> 
> For a fresh reference watch his fight against Arlovski and focus on the part when they get out of corner where they've been clinching for some time. His balance, hips movement and centre is absolutely amazing.
> 
> ...


You basically agreed with me. I didn't mean Overeem is capable of taking down Fedor anytime he damn well pleases, I just was referring to his power in general. His strength in the clinch, punching power, etc. I'll make him harder to deal with than Rogers. I mentioned Reem standing up is his best bet for a win, if it doesn't go to the ground Reem has the advantage. It's more than likely that it will go to the ground at some point in time.


----------



## Yakuza (May 16, 2010)

It was visible Roger's flabby tits shown on the weight in would play against him..

Now Overeem vs Fedor pl0x

Im happy for Roger too

Feijao was awesome, Jacare was unconvincing and Antonio Silva is just fucking ugly.


----------



## Mori` (May 16, 2010)

Kalashnikov said:


> Yes, because Rogers is at the same level of Sambo/Judo as Fedor is and Fedor will definitely let himself being tossed like that. He has one of the best (if not THE best) takedown defence not originating from wrestling.



It's kinda of hard to stop that brute force from dictating you in the clinch though, Overeem's got some good technique + huge strength to go with it, and if that fails he can just launch you like he did Rogers =p

I don't really get the roidreem stuff that much, his brother has always been a huge guy and Overeems got a similar frame, he just cut to lhw for a while (which was arguably at the cost of his cardio when he did).


----------



## Teach (May 16, 2010)

Fedor has strong clinch aswell, I wouldn't be surprised if Overeem was the one getting thrown around. Fedor threw around Rogers if I remember right. You can take Fedor down, but Overeem can't do shit from there. Only chance Overeem got is in his stand-up. Fedor has more than enough punching power to KO AO. It's going to be a very good match, I hope Overeem goes guns blazing right from the start.


----------



## chrisp (May 16, 2010)

Rashad is a boy. I'm a grown ass man.


----------



## Kalashnikov (May 16, 2010)

Roronoa-zoro said:


> Well, Overeem himself said that Fedor's management is ducking the fight, after tonight's fight.
> I don't think he would say garbage like that, if he didn't know more.
> 
> Although, it wouldn't surprise me if Overeem was lying, and making shit up.[/YOUTUBE]



Just like you shouldn't judge fighter by countdown promotional videos, you shouldn't trust everything those fighters says (in most cases of course) while calling out other guys.

Reem been saying that Finkelstein (not Fedor) was ducking him for the past year, way before the fight with Rogers. It's all for hyping up their future fight I believe.

But who knows? Definitely not us, that's why I don't like talking about that stuff, just like I hated people saying that ie. there is/isn't biological weapon in Iraq. We don't know jack shit, so just wait for the outcome and then comment 



Dante10 said:


> Didn't Fedor's camp offer him a fight before his bout with Rogers?
> 
> You basically agreed with me. I didn't mean Overeem is capable of taking down Fedor anytime he damn well pleases, I just was referring to his power in general. His strength in the clinch, punching power, etc. I'll make him harder to deal with than Rogers. I mentioned Reem standing up is his best bet for a win, if it doesn't go to the ground Reem has the advantage. It's more than likely that it will go to the ground at some point in time.



Sorry, it was 7am for me and you angered me with those "Overeem using steroids" stuff. I didn't read your post properly. My bad.



Moridin said:


> It's kinda of hard to stop that brute force from dictating you in the clinch though, Overeem's got some good technique + huge strength to go with it, and if that fails he can just launch you like he did Rogers =p
> 
> I don't really get the roidreem stuff that much, his brother has always been a huge guy and Overeems got a similar frame, he just cut to lhw for a while (which was arguably at the cost of his cardio when he did).



I think in clinch Alistair has the edge, but throwing Fedor down is different story. Seriously, you have no idea (if you do - I'm sorry ) how fucking hard it is to throw an experienced judoka. Their understanding of balance and leg & hips movement is just crazy.


*Question from me: who do you think would win in Lesnar vs Overeem fight?*

The reason I ask about Lesnar is not because I think he's the best HW UFC has, nor because he has a belt, but because he's the best "huge HW" UFC has at the moment. I can't remember Alistair fighting a good and big wrestler in the last 2-3 years.

Submissions - Overeem
Striking - OVEREEM
Strength - Lesnar I think, but with Overeem being very close if not on the same level
Speed - Overeem
Wrestling - LESNAR

And we very well know that good strength + good wrestling is often enough to neutralize all other aspects of opponent. As much as I'd love to see Alistair demolish Brock, I'm afraid wrestling might be he's biggest weakness and demise in such a fight.


----------



## Dante10 (May 16, 2010)

I think people underestimate Brock's speed, because of his huge build, While I don't think he's faster than Reem, the gap isn't as large as you would think. The way he swarms an opponent after he knocks them down is impressive for a man of his size. Brock likes to use his body to wear down his opponents, pressing them against the cage and cutting off their air. This is an interesting matchup to say the least.

On a side note, you don't think Carwin is capable  of beating Lensar?


----------



## chrisp (May 16, 2010)

I wonder if Frank Mir will be able to beat Lesnar again


----------



## Kalashnikov (May 16, 2010)

Dante10 said:


> I think people underestimate Brock's speed, because of his huge build, While I don't think he's faster than Reem, the gap isn't as large as you would think. The way he swarms an opponent after he knocks *them* down is impressive for a man of his size. Brock likes to use his body to wear down his opponents, pressing them against the cage and cutting off their air. This is an interesting matchup to say the least.
> 
> On a side note, you don't think Carwin is capable  of beating Lensar?



Them? He knocked down only Heath Herring and while it was still his 3rd fight, he didn't do a great job with following him on the ground and finishing the fight.

I do think Carwin will take the belt from Lesnar. I mentioned him in theoretical fight with Overeem, because of his superior wrestling. Alistair would have definitely less trouble with Carwin than with Brock.


----------



## Dante10 (May 16, 2010)

Kalashnikov said:


> Them? He knocked down only Heath Herring and while it was still his 3rd fight, he didn't do a great job with following him on the ground and finishing the fight.
> 
> I do think Carwin will take the belt from Lesnar. I mentioned him in theoretical fight with Overeem, because of his superior wrestling. Alistair would have definitely less trouble with Carwin than with Brock.



He knocked Couture down and pummeled him with a hammer fist, he didn't give him a second to breath. 
Here


----------



## Kalashnikov (May 16, 2010)

You won't win an argument using today's Randy as a support for your theory


----------



## Mori` (May 16, 2010)

This is the same Randy that thought he'd fought Alistair afterall, he's not all there these days =p It's like Nog getting knocked down


----------



## Dante10 (May 16, 2010)

Kalashnikov said:


> You won't win an argument using today's Randy as a support for your theory



Eh I guess your right.


----------



## Kalashnikov (May 16, 2010)

Moridin said:


> This is the same Randy that thought he'd fought Alistair afterall, he's not all there these days =p It's like Nog getting knocked down



I never got so upset over someone loss as I got after Nog got KO'd by Mir and Cain. Even though both events were really good, I just wanted to forget about them.

I hate it when Nogueira loses


----------



## Dante10 (May 16, 2010)

Are all the Gracies as cocky as Roger is? I like Renzo, I've never seen Royce fight before. It seems like they seem to think that their BJJ alone can conquer all obstacles.


----------



## Kalashnikov (May 16, 2010)

Dante10 said:


> Are all the Gracies as cocky as Roger is? I like Renzo, I've never seen Royce fight before. It seems like they seem to think that their BJJ alone can conquer all obstacles.







> Rickson has raised the anger of some in the MMA community by criticizing the abilities of current top fighters, claiming that *he could beat them easily*. In an interview with Tokyo Sports, Rickson argued that *Fedor Emelianenko* is a great athlete, but *possesses "so-so" technical ability, and that he (Rickson) is "100% sure" that he would defeat him.*[12]
> 
> Previous comments of this sort that Rickson made about Antônio Rodrigo Nogueira *(claiming that Nogueira has no "guard")* prompted Wanderlei Silva to say that Rickson is "living in a fantasy world."[13]


----------



## Dante10 (May 16, 2010)

That answers my question, and thank you.


----------



## Yakuza (May 16, 2010)

Rickson is a legend


----------



## Dante10 (May 16, 2010)

Does anyone else hate Joe Rogan's commentary? I mean the guy knows what he's talking about, but he's coined so many retarded slogans. Like the "Lunchboxes" and "Right on the Button" God I hate that guy, Frank Mir is an awesome commentary imo btw. I played UFC 2010 and all I hear for thirty minutes is "Shin to the Chin" and "OH! He's hurt!" teh fack?  Makes me want to rip my damn ears off.

 Rogan


----------



## Kalashnikov (May 16, 2010)

Shivello all the way.

I used to hate Rogan and I still think he can be retarded at times, but all in all he's ok. He gained my respect for not nutthugging (at least not all the time) UFC, defending Fedor, mentioning other organisations and their fighters, etc. while not commentating (where his contract probably forbids him from doing so) for UFC.

Mir is a tool.


----------



## Dante10 (May 16, 2010)

Mir is a tool I don't deny that. I do like his commentary though.

Rogan is a pothead, and I just can't help but to think that the guy must be high, Why the fuck else would he keep repeating himself over and over again? Whatever it could be a lot worse, I'd rather Rogan than Frank Shamrock.


----------



## Yakuza (May 16, 2010)

UFC should hire Bas Rutten for its commentary


----------



## Kalashnikov (May 16, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> UFC should hire Bas Rutten for its commentary



Speaking of Rutten - I didn't see Quadros during last SF event 

Rutten & Quadros = best commentating duo ever.

I'd love to see hear Shivello joining them or at least one of them (either would be cool).

@Dante - I meant he's a tool while commentating. Ok, I exaggerated, but he's nowhere near best guys in that profession. He knows his shit and can actually put few sentences together, but that's it.


----------



## Havoc (May 16, 2010)

Rogan is the best commentator.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 16, 2010)

Rogan's a good commentator.

The "he repeats himself" thing is just nit picking. You've heard him for countless events, obviously you're going to pick up on his mannerisms. Every announcer has a ton.


----------



## Kalashnikov (May 16, 2010)

GOODNIGHT IRENE!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 17, 2010)

Rogers looked horrible against Overeem. I think it was the lost to Fedor taking away his confidence. How else can you explain it? He was beating up Fedor on the ground but couldn't do shit on the ground with Overeem.

Granted he was on his back against Overeem. Maybe he just sucks off his back. 

Either way, not impressed. :taichou

Also not impressed with Arlovski, although he seems to have a chin again. Kind of a crappy night of fights, none of them were that great. Although I was glad to see Randleman back in decent shape.


----------



## Raikiri (May 17, 2010)

i saw the overeem massacre. that wasn't a fight. that was pure physical abuse.

hope rampage wins against evans. evans is all right, but i like rampage, even if he's crazy.


----------



## Kalashnikov (May 17, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Rogers looked horrible against Overeem. I think it was the lost to Fedor taking away his confidence. How else can you explain it? He was beating up Fedor on the ground but couldn't do shit on the ground with Overeem.
> 
> Granted he was on his back against Overeem. Maybe he just sucks off his back.
> 
> ...



I can say I had (almost) exactly opposite thoughts about the event 

Rogers - he landed 3 clean shots, when Fedor was on his back, because Rogers was standing and Fedor lying ffs, no the other way around.
Brett was put on his back twice in his career and twice he looked helpless - I don't know how can you wonder if it's his weakness or not.
He landed one shot on Overeem while standing, Overeem landed none. Not saying Rogers would destroy Reem in a stand up fight (quite the opposite), but it shows that Brett is still dangerous striker.
Dude fought in his last 2 fights 2 guys from top5 HWs in the world, give him some credit.

Arlovski - "his chin is back" I mean... wtf  It's not something you lose and find under your bed 
Silva is a strong striker. What this fight told us, is that both Rogers and Fedor don't have strong punches - they have amazingly strong punches.
The whole "AA = glass jaw" myth emerged after his previous 2 fights. Did you hear anyone saying that before that?

What I agree on, is that Andrei didn't look good. Technically he was ok, he always was, but he had no confidence, nor plan how to approach the fight.

Really good night of fights: Britt vs Feijao was nice technical fight with a twist at the end, Randleman looked really good till he got on the ground, Silva showed that he's not some can to be beaten up by big boys, Souza's 1st round was just beautiful display of technique and domination (with the whole fight keeping you nervous because Villasenor's big heart and strong punches, and Reem vs Rogers was just a cherry at the top.

I'd give this event overall 8/10 (with UFC 112 being 2/10 and UFC 92 being 10/10).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 17, 2010)

He lost it and found it under his beard. 

Randleman didn't look that good on the feet, but he was fighting a guy with a reach longer than his penis (which, in Randleman's case, is HUGE). At least he has worked on his sub defense, albeit not enough against one of the best BJJ guys in the world. No shame in that.


----------



## Kalashnikov (May 17, 2010)

Actually, he's leg work and head movement was quite ok (as for Randleman).

But in general I agree. That's why I wouldn't cross him out yet, even though he lost his last 3 fights. I don't expect anything great from him any more, but give him few more fights, if he wants it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 17, 2010)

Yeah, I was excited to see the Monster back in action the first time but he looked terrible against Whitehead (I think it was Whitehead) and I was disheartened. This fight shows to me that he's back on track and still has it.

I agree he won't get incredibly far but he can still make some waves and be an entertaining (winning) fighter again.


----------



## gabies (May 19, 2010)

still waiting for fedors fight on strikeforce

and shane carwin


----------



## Violent by Design (May 19, 2010)

Arvloski's days as an elite HW are done. He had no plan B in his bout with Silva. 

I really wonder if Roach meant it when he said that Arvloski could cross over into boxing and fight at a fairly high level. I mean Arvloski's head movement was predictable, he had no versatility in his strikes, his footwork was sloppy and he shot backwards instead of circling. Silva is a good HW, but still for Silva to out strike Arvloski at a distance no less shows that pitbull doesn't have much.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 19, 2010)

He certainly didn't look that great. But this ain't boxing, so who's to say what effect his mental state had on his game?

He had to worry about takedowns, kicks, "baby" gloves, and Giant Silva's monster chin.


----------



## Yakuza (May 19, 2010)

> Giant Silva's monster chin.


Its like the size of my foot


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 19, 2010)

He really looks like those old-school big guys like Andre the Giant with that chin of his.

But he's not really that big. I mean, 6'4 isn't huge or anything. I guess he's pretty heavy-set though.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 19, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He certainly didn't look that great. But this ain't boxing, so who's to say what effect his mental state had on his game?


?



> He had to worry about takedowns, kicks, "baby" gloves, and Giant Silva's monster chin.



Well he is an MMA fighter. if he can't fight well when keeping those things in mind then  I think my point of him not being a great striker stands.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 19, 2010)

I'm just saying that his boxing skills might not translate into MMA as well as you might think given his already screwy mental state and the other MMA factors. Maybe he'd do better in boxing than he did in the cage that night.

Add to the fact that he was in the same town, the same cage as when he got brutalized pretty easily. That same mental sting might not exist in a ring in a different venue, or it might be softened a little where he's looser.


----------



## Unrelenting_Power (May 21, 2010)

joe Rogan is good announcer. He actually knows what he is talking about.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 21, 2010)

So that Pudaoskokaloliki guy is fighting the Stainiac tonight.  I'm taking Tim on this one, he seems to be making a semi-comeback. 

Still, after that Roy Mercer fight I can't count the Pud out via brutal, brutal ape-punch knockout.


----------



## Rampage (May 21, 2010)

Yo anyone watch the rampage vs evans primetime videos?
lol rampage goes crazy at the end


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 21, 2010)

Yeah, I watched it. Rampage looked pretty intense, but Rashad mailed him a Snuggie! 

Which, really, is only going to be used by Rampage to stay comfortable while he eats some KFC and watches replays of his highlight reel knock out of Rashad.


----------



## MKS (May 21, 2010)

Just finished watching Overeem punch Brett's head in. He'll be good competition against Fedor.

I really want to see Rampage vs Rashad, but I'm too lazy to go to Hooters and too poor to get PPV. Anyone got any other ways?

Rampage is going to spank that ass, he outclasses Rashad in everything and it'll be fascinating to watch in sort of the "watching an animal be slaughtered" kind of way.


----------



## Mori` (May 21, 2010)

^ the internet always provides a way.

heh, watching Korean Zombie + translator responding to silly threads from Sherdog/UG via video. Hot topics include "is Fedor ducking Korean Zombie", "who gets more poon out of chuck, sexyama, or the Korean Zombie", and whether or not he is a real zombie.


----------



## SAFFF (May 21, 2010)

MKS said:


> Just finished watching Overeem punch Brett's head in. He'll be good competition against Fedor.
> 
> I really want to see Rampage vs Rashad, but I'm too lazy to go to Hooters and too poor to get PPV. Anyone got any other ways?
> 
> Rampage is going to spank that ass, he outclasses Rashad in everything and it'll be fascinating to watch in sort of the "watching an animal be slaughtered" kind of way.



Rashad take downs>>>>>Rampage punches of doom.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 21, 2010)

MKS said:


> Just finished watching Overeem punch Brett's head in. He'll be good competition against Fedor.
> 
> I really want to see Rampage vs Rashad, but I'm too lazy to go to Hooters and too poor to get PPV. Anyone got any other ways?
> 
> Rampage is going to spank that ass, he outclasses Rashad in everything and it'll be fascinating to watch in sort of the "watching an animal be slaughtered" kind of way.



download sopcast and go to the mma channel.


----------



## Sengoku (May 22, 2010)

I hate to say this but I kinda lost respect for Pudzian .


----------



## Violent by Design (May 22, 2010)

what for? he was way in over his head.


----------



## Yakuza (May 22, 2010)

None of the fights yesterday went to results... Good shit


----------



## Mori` (May 22, 2010)

Hah, it was pretty much the expected result even if Timmy is on the down side of his career right? Pudz gassed out like 2 weeks ago, no way that was going to get addressed before yesterday.

Might have to go hunt down some of the SF challengers fights, by all accounts it was a very solid card


----------



## MKS (May 22, 2010)

Na, Rampage's wrestling is solid and very good, he rarely gets taken down and his whole stand up revolves around sprawl n' brawl.

Rashad _might_ be faster and have better footwork. That's it though.


----------



## Gooba (May 22, 2010)

Rampage outwrestled Hendo, and he used to throw people around on the ground like nobody's business (Sakuraba/Arona).


----------



## Violent by Design (May 22, 2010)

rampage also got out struck and taken down by forrest griffin


----------



## Havoc (May 22, 2010)

Yea, that's one fight out of about 40, and one he didn't take seriously.


----------



## Dante10 (May 22, 2010)

Moridin said:


> Hah, it was pretty much the expected result even if Timmy is on the down side of his career right?* Pudz gassed out like 2 weeks ago, no way that was going to get addressed before yesterday.*
> 
> Might have to go hunt down some of the SF challengers fights, by all accounts it was a very solid card



LMAO

The only thing I found entertaining about the fight was when the chat room I was in shot up from 150 viewers to 1200 right before his fight with Tim. Then after he tapped to the strikes it went down to 45. It was like the entire fight didn't even happen. That and Pudz glowing red.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 23, 2010)

Havoc said:


> Yea, that's one fight out of about 40, and one he didn't take seriously.



yeah and that one match is more relevant than most of his other ones.  a not taking a championship match seriously isn't a great excuse. im sure Rampage will recapture the belt with that mentality .


----------



## SAFFF (May 23, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> rampage also got out struck and taken down by forrest griffin



I was going to break that up before you did it for me.



Havoc said:


> Yea, that's one fight out of about 40, and one he didn't take seriously.



Soon it'll be 2 fights out of 40.


----------



## Mori` (May 23, 2010)

Just watched the Hornbuckle fight from Bellator on Thursday, I think he's tricked us all with that highlight real knockout of Gono, he's just as much of a monster on the ground.


----------



## Rampage (May 23, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Soon it'll be 2 fights out of 40.




Cool story brah


----------



## Tiger (May 23, 2010)

My predictions are either 3rd round TKO for Rampage, or 2nd round KO for Rashad.


----------



## Hustler (May 23, 2010)




----------



## MKS (May 23, 2010)

I don't know about how motivated Rampage was against Forest but he didn't do too bad against him. Unlike Forest, he seems to have a real fury for Rashad.

It might be good, it might be bad. Though I think that anger might help him no be so lethargic like at some points in the Griffen fight.


----------



## Sengoku (May 24, 2010)

Cool, Alistair wants a unification belt with the UFC.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2010)

Moridin said:


> Hah, it was pretty much the expected result even if Timmy is on the down side of his career right? Pudz gassed out like 2 weeks ago, no way that was going to get addressed before yesterday.
> 
> Might have to go hunt down some of the SF challengers fights, by all accounts it was a very solid card


 It was a good card. Everything except the Lindland fight.  Strikeforce has some promising talent in the WW division, that's for sure.


Dante10 said:


> LMAO
> 
> The only thing I found entertaining about the fight was when the chat room I was in shot up from 150 viewers to 1200 right before his fight with Tim. Then after he tapped to the strikes it went down to 45. It was like the entire fight didn't even happen. That and Pudz glowing red.


 Unfortunately for the Pud, his red glow wasn't a jobber aura.


----------



## Dante10 (May 24, 2010)

Sengoku said:


> Cool, Alistair wants a unification belt with the UFC.


It'll be cool if it happens, we'll see bigger fights if it does. That's if Dana actually goes for it.



CrazyMoronX said:


> It was a good card. Everything except the Lindland fight.  Strikeforce has some promising talent in the WW division, that's for sure.
> 
> Unfortunately for the Pud, his red glow wasn't a jobber aura.



Nor was it the Kaio-ken.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2010)

Could you imagine his strength if it were? He'd be able to throw cars full of people like Tonka trucks!


----------



## Dante10 (May 24, 2010)

I thought he could already do that?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2010)

He can carry them (full) and flip them (empty) at his current, "power level", if you will. 

10x stronger he would be the Hulk. Not the really, really strong Green one. The weaker Grey variety.


----------



## Dante10 (May 24, 2010)

You've found the perfect character to compare him with.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2010)

I wonder who that would make Tim Sylvia? The Juggernaut? He couldn't stop him, that's for sure, but he gave him time to consider his options.

Like, "oh, this guy is annoying pushing me into the fence and trying to take me down... Okay,  I'm bored with this shit, it's time to beat him up.". Just like Juggernaut vs Hulk.


----------



## MKS (May 24, 2010)

Pud puts someone in a rear naked choke...and pops their head off.


----------



## Dante10 (May 24, 2010)

For a former WSM the guy didn't display any real strength. I guess he was gonna throw Tim when he had him pinned against the fence. He gassed in like 3 minutes of clinch time.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 24, 2010)

Dante10 said:


> For a former WSM the guy didn't display any real strength. I guess he was gonna throw Tim when he had him pinned against the fence. He gassed in like 3 minutes of clinch time.



throwing Tim Sylvia on the floor would defiantly require a lot of strength, he sure as heck didn't do it with technique.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2010)

Tim was 305 pounds at weigh-in (IIRC) and Pud can move around those big-ass atlas stones (I thik the heaviest one is around 300 pounds) fairl easily. He shoulda ragdolled Tim, but skill does beat strength--especially when combined with a 6'8" professional fighter.

I would've liked to see him try to hit Tim more. Maybe his lack of skill is made up for in brute strength. Of course his striking is so awful he probably couldn't help it.


----------



## Dante10 (May 24, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> throwing Tim Sylvia on the floor would defiantly require a lot of strength, he sure as heck didn't do it with technique.



I was under the assumption that he would manhandle Tim for at least a round. Like CMX said Pudz should have thrown him like a ragdoll.


----------



## Green Poncho (May 25, 2010)

I'm just happy Tim managed to win, although the fact he only lost 5 pounds since the Mercer fight saddens me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 25, 2010)

Yeah, he's a chunky fella. He looks like some fat dude just decided to start fighting all the sudden after eating a bucket of chicken, drinking a 6-pack, and watchin' "ultimate fightin'" or something.


----------



## Green Poncho (May 25, 2010)

I'm prediction a boring night for Jackson vs Evans, after his last fight I doubt Evans is going to strike with Rampage, guessing his faith in his stand-up fell after getting knocked out by Machida.

Also I can't wait to see Machida fight again, considering his only known weakness is that specific habit of his, I'm sure they will fix that and he will fight for the UFC LHW title again eventually.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 25, 2010)

I'm with you there, I think it'll be lackluster. I'm not going in expecting a knockout of any sort (which, if it does happen, will make it all the better). I think the decision could actually go either way, too. Depends on Rashad's gameplan.

I expect Machida to go back into elusive ghost mode. His fights are going to be "boring" again. But I'll still like watching the guy fight.


----------



## Hustler (May 25, 2010)

Rampageeeee!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 25, 2010)

Sugaaaaaar!!



I think it's funny Rashad thinks he can knock Rampage out. I think he can win (mostly with leg kicks and keeping his range), but he isn't finishing Rampage.


----------



## Dante10 (May 25, 2010)

LMAO

I just read a thread about Fedor ducking Butterbean.  

Fucking Sherdog is retarded. I remember the one with the Korean Zombie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 25, 2010)

Maybe he is duckin' the Bean. When's the last time he fought an elite boxer with that kind of power?


----------



## Dante10 (May 25, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe he is duckin' the Bean. When's the last time he fought an elite boxer with that kind of power?



I would actually love to see him fight Butter.


----------



## Raikiri (May 25, 2010)

rly want to watch page vs evans live, but weekend plans make me think i won't be able to head to a sports bar, sit in front of a tv, or even find some pirated stream on a computer, damn it. this is a main event i've wanted to see for a long time, ever since their TUF season.

i just saw the fight between pudz and sylvia..... a couple comments:

- what's the rule if a guy gets thrown over the top of the cage? is he disqualified? if so, pudz's goal should be to treat an MMA fight like the keg toss from the strong man competitions, except that the keg is actually the other guy. its probably not legit strat cuz i remember in one of the very early UFCs, this giant sumo black guy barreled right through the door and broke the lock, so they had to reset everyone back inside the octagon. they'd probably do the same if pudz keg tossed a guy over the top.

- i thought pudz was going to burst into flames, he was so red. or maybe he was helping promote the super street fighter 4 game that just came out:


----------



## Dante10 (May 25, 2010)

Hakan "The Oil King"


----------



## MKS (May 25, 2010)

"Oh how I love my daughters, they are so pretty!"


----------



## Violent by Design (May 25, 2010)

Raikiri said:


> > - what's the rule if a guy gets thrown over the top of the cage? is he disqualified? if so, pudz's goal should be to treat an MMA fight like the keg toss from the strong man competitions, except that the keg is actually the other guy. its probably not legit strat cuz i remember in one of the very early UFCs, this giant sumo black guy barreled right through the door and broke the lock, so they had to reset everyone back inside the octagon. they'd probably do the same if pudz keg tossed a guy over the top.
> 
> 
> If someone is thrown out on purpose I think it is a DQ. If it happens by accident I believe it is a no contest. I could be wrong though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 26, 2010)

Raikiri said:


> rly want to watch page vs evans live, but weekend plans make me think i won't be able to head to a sports bar, sit in front of a tv, or even find some pirated stream on a computer, damn it. this is a main event i've wanted to see for a long time, ever since their TUF season.


I'm not even going to get to do that.  I'm out of the state for the weekend. I just hope I can watch it before getting spoiled.



Violent By Design said:


> If someone is thrown out on purpose I think it is a DQ. If it happens by accident I believe it is a no contest. I could be wrong though.


 I know there was a NC due to both fighters falling out of the ring, so that's kind of a precident. You're probably right.


----------



## Sengoku (May 26, 2010)

I wonder if it will make Alistair and the fans mad if M1 decides to give Fedor to the UFC on its terms. 

I wouldn't mind.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 26, 2010)

No matter what Fedor does, fans will cry.


----------



## Raikiri (May 26, 2010)

so i've seeen a couple interviews and press conferences with rampage that were today and yesterday, and the guy didn't crack a joke the entire time. he is seriously all business.

if i were a betting man, i'd bet rampage via decapitation on saturday.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 27, 2010)

Too bad I can't be here to see it.  Must swear off Internet until I get back on Tuesday.


----------



## Havoc (May 27, 2010)

Sengoku said:


> I wonder if it will make Alistair and the fans mad if M1 decides to give Fedor to the UFC on its terms.
> 
> I wouldn't mind.


Overeem would go to the UFC and retire him.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 27, 2010)

Overeem will just say Fedor is ducking him. Then beat up some guys in Strikeforce and call himself GOAT. Then quit MMA to work on his modeling career.


----------



## Dante10 (May 27, 2010)

LMAO that dude would scare all the kids if he gets put on the cover of anything.


----------



## Shock Therapy (May 27, 2010)

page better win. he needs to back his talk up


----------



## Yakuza (May 27, 2010)

I won a substancial amount of cash in the national lottery and I left my job. I will be able to watch every even live from now on.


And I didn't tell my GF I won the lotto. I'll have a lot of free time to do my stuff from now on.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 27, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> I won a substancial amount of cash in the national lottery and I left my job. I will be able to watch every even live from now on.
> 
> 
> And I didn't tell my GF I won the lotto. I'll have a lot of free time to do my stuff from now on.



Whaaat seriously? That's sick.


----------



## chrisp (May 28, 2010)

OH MY GOD ITS ALMOST HERE!!!


----------



## Sengoku (May 28, 2010)

Just saw UFC Primetime and I must say, I'm absolutely PUMPED for this fight. 

I just hope that Rashad pulls it off.


----------



## Mori` (May 28, 2010)

chrisp said:


> OH MY GOD ITS ALMOST HERE!!!



YES, THE WAIT IS OVER. DREAM 14 IS TOMORROW 
(TONIGHT FOR THOSE OF YOU IN THE US)


----------



## Raikiri (May 28, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> I won a substancial amount of cash in the national lottery and I left my job. I will be able to watch every even live from now on.
> 
> 
> *And I didn't tell my GF I won the lotto*. I'll have a lot of free time to do my stuff from now on.



sick! and yeah, be careful who you tell about your money.... seriously, be careful, so many "friends" will be coming to you.


----------



## Mori` (May 28, 2010)

Eugh, just saw Jared Hess's knee dislocation thing from last nights Bellator. Disgusting, poor guy, that looked serious.


----------



## Havoc (May 28, 2010)

Man, if Rampage loses I'm killing mori.


----------



## Rampage (May 28, 2010)

Anyone watching the weigh-in?


----------



## Dante10 (May 28, 2010)

I did lol, nice underwear Page.


----------



## Sengoku (May 29, 2010)

I saw the weigh ins but couldn't make out what Rampage was wearing. Was he wearing some comic underwear?


----------



## Havoc (May 29, 2010)

Superman .


----------



## Dante10 (May 29, 2010)

The ring girls' reactions were priceless.


----------



## Mori` (May 29, 2010)

Dream 14 = good card so far. Some nice fights + an unexpected and spectacular KO, couple of fights left.

==

Yup, all in all one of the better dream cards. Worth a watch.

==



fights now on yt


----------



## Mokujon (May 29, 2010)

Rampage better give rashad a beat down


----------



## S (May 29, 2010)

Fuck yeah Saki ownage.


----------



## jkingler (May 29, 2010)

Fucking ref ruined the Sakuraba fight.


----------



## Dante10 (May 29, 2010)

Man :sigh Idk what these judges see sometimes, Seriously the scoring system needs a overhaul or something.


----------



## SAFFF (May 30, 2010)

anyone has a stream link? i'm too poor to order it.


----------



## Dante10 (May 30, 2010)

Really good card IMO, the Main Event was way over hyped.


----------



## ExoSkel (May 30, 2010)

ROFL... rampage... I guess you should stop filming and more practicing.


----------



## Arishem (May 30, 2010)

My local bar/club doesn't have a cover fee for any of the cards.  

It was a good night of fights. The place went crazy when Russow knocked Duffee out, and I was laughing for a good minute. Rampage wasn't himself tonight, but it's understandable given his recent cushy lifestyle. Rashad deserves some props for his performance and weathering that onslaught in the third.


----------



## Dante10 (May 30, 2010)

I'm loving the tears over at Sherdog, it's fucking hilarious man. Seriously you can't complain about an effective strategy, did people seriously expect Rashad to stand in and trade lick for lick with Page? I don't know anyone in the division who's gonna try that. I respect Rashad for being the smarter fighter, sticking to his gameplan and being disciplined.

Rashad's low stance mans me dizzy dude, I don't know where the fuck he's gonna go next....


----------



## Kuya (May 30, 2010)

i wanted more knockouts 

anyways, here's a replay of UFC 114, streaming 



ur welcome


----------



## Violent by Design (May 30, 2010)

rofl at guys who said quinton couldnt be hurt or taken down by rashad. way to live in the past. (yes im rubbing in this win. after months of hard work my anti-ramapage movement is finally paying off :ho)

Infamous, I believe we had a sig bet on the winner of Rashad vs Rampage :ho


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 30, 2010)

Am I the only one who thought Lil' Nog was handed a gift decision? I thought Brilz won the last two rounds, personally, but I guess the second was really close either way.

Loved the Guillard TKO, probably the best highlight of the night on an otherwise blah card.


----------



## Dante10 (May 30, 2010)

Nog didn't deserve that Decision IMO.


----------



## Tiger (May 30, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Am I the only one who thought Lil' Nog was handed a gift decision? I thought Brilz won the last two rounds, personally, but I guess the second was really close either way.
> 
> Loved the Guillard TKO, probably the best highlight of the night on an otherwise blah card.



Little Nog lost that fight. Period. No wondering about it.

Brilz doesn't really care though, he knows he won - and this only helped him. Huge night for him, it was great to see him with that grin as he left the ring.

And yep, I'm not really sure why so many people thought Rampage couldn't be beaten...but I'm smiling, so it looks like my pick got the better of it. Rampage might get his rematch, but not before Rashad's title-fight he apparently earned already.


----------



## Mori` (May 30, 2010)

I thought Brilz probably beat Nog, though the first round was really close. It was a good fight regardless.

I'm very happy Rashad beat Rampage, thought he'd outwrestle him and he did.

Russow ko'ing Duffee had me laughing for fucking ages.

Hathaway is a beast...

...as is Diabate. Cane seems a decent way to get a good striker a highlight reel KO of late =p

Bisping = a very solid middleweight, but he's never going to be much more than a fringe contender.

Guillard looked great, it's nice to see him stringing together some wins and not doing anything stupid!

DHK dominated Sadollah, but not in the most exciting fashion


----------



## Talvius (May 30, 2010)

so can someone tell me why fighters let rashad win?

thiago rocked him and then just stood there taunting him like an idiot doing nothing.

Rampage rocked him and just stood there and gave him the mean stare.

i honestly dont get it. Maybe they were tired. I hope there is a good reason cause im getting tired of rashad fights


----------



## chrisp (May 30, 2010)

dammit

Fuck. 


Rampage for ever


----------



## Yakuza (May 30, 2010)

It was a kewl UFC 114. But it could have been much better


----------



## chrisp (May 30, 2010)

This is not the last from Rampage

He's my fave fighter, he was so humble after the fight.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 30, 2010)

Talvius said:


> so can someone tell me why fighters let rashad win?
> 
> thiago rocked him and then just stood there taunting him like an idiot doing nothing.
> 
> ...



ramapage almost finished him, not sure what you're talking bout. 

if you hit someone and they're going to fall down you're probably going to look at them for like a second to see whats going on .


----------



## Mori` (May 30, 2010)

lmao, just watched the mma live post fight recap stuff. Totally does look like Rashad rocked himself ducking into Page's knee rather than from a punch, and Page manages to clean miss with like half of his GnP when he follows him down. Looks epic in slow mo too.

====

I started to wonder about 115, then realised it was mostly irrelevant...

So I looked forward to Strikeforce LA, then realised that was mostly irrelevant...

Guess it's going to be quiet till the end of June really, then an exciting week in the HW division.


----------



## Havoc (May 30, 2010)

Havoc said:


> Man, if Rampage loses I'm killing mori.


Moridin, it's time.


----------



## Shock Therapy (May 30, 2010)

Hey at least Rampage made a movie


----------



## Havoc (May 30, 2010)

The movie will be more exciting than the fight, so there's that.


----------



## MKS (May 30, 2010)

Drat! You have come up short again Rampage!

*Disappears on horse back.*


----------



## ExoSkel (May 30, 2010)

If Sadollah tapped out while being chocked by his own arm from DHK, that would've been epic.


----------



## MKS (May 31, 2010)

Never EVER thought Duffe would get knocked out in this fight. He had him hurt a bunch of times too, wtf. Still a good fighter though, just needs to work on finishing people. And defense.


----------



## Mori` (May 31, 2010)

Havoc said:


> Moridin, it's time.



I am prepared.

----

also, Overeem just trolled the mma community =p


----------



## Unbreakable (May 31, 2010)

As my pop said when he sat there and watched the rashad/rampage fight "why the fuck is he hugging him?"
You fight like a bitch. You win like a bitch. Rashad, ur a bitch.


----------



## Mori` (May 31, 2010)

Rashad is a winner. Haters gonna hate


----------



## Tiger (May 31, 2010)

Moridin said:


> Rashad is a winner. *Haters gonna hate*





Unbreakable said:


> As my pop said when he sat there and watched the rashad/rampage fight "why the fuck is he hugging him?"
> You fight like a bitch. You win like a bitch. Rashad, ur a bitch.



And bitches gonna bitch.


----------



## Dante10 (May 31, 2010)

Seriously people need to understand strategy, no one with 4oz gloves on is gonna go in there trying to get into a slug fest with Rampage. Try watching Bum fights it's exactly what your looking for. Like Moridin said, keep Jung vs Garcia on replay for a long time.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 31, 2010)

Meh, it didn't really matter *who* won between 'Page and Rashad because Shogun is going to tool them anyway.


----------



## Mori` (May 31, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Meh, it didn't really matter *who* won between 'Page and Rashad because Shogun is going to tool them anyway.



Sounds about right =D


----------



## killedbydoorknob (May 31, 2010)

Unbreakable said:


> As my pop said when he sat there and watched the rashad/rampage fight "why the fuck is he hugging him?"
> You fight like a bitch. You win like a bitch. Rashad, ur a bitch.



your dad is obviously a casual fan. I expect a comment like that from a casual watcher but for someone who probably knows way more to agree is.....kind of sad. But like someone already said above me, *bitches gonna bitch*.


----------



## Raikiri (May 31, 2010)

rampage lost nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



damn, maybe the game is passing by rampage too, like chuck, wanderlei, crocop, etc.

caught the other fights online just now.

DHK smothered amir for 3 rounds. pretty slow but somehwat impressive.

i didnt watch the duffee fight until i read that there was a shocking KO at the end. so i fast forwarded and proceeded to lol.

guillard is exciting stuff, hmmm a new challenger at LW??

didnt bother to watch the bisping fight.

diego got smushed.


----------



## Tiger (May 31, 2010)

I was probably most impressed with Hathaway on the night.


----------



## Sengoku (May 31, 2010)

Machida vs. Rampage next hopefully.


----------



## Unbreakable (May 31, 2010)

I never said rashad wasnt a winner but that still doesnt mean hes not a bitch. i swear i was watching koscheck vs that brit ver. 2.0 (except for this time they were standing up). As far as this tactical bs goes, fine take him to the ground and show us your superior ground game. Oh wait, he didnt do that at all. He held him against the cage for what seemed like 90% of that fight(or should i say groping match).
And of course im going to hate, i paid 54 bucks to see that shit.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 31, 2010)

there were other good fights on the card. just because the main event was bad (wasnt even that bad for a "wrestling" fight) doesn't mean your 50 bucks were wasted ;p.


----------



## Mori` (May 31, 2010)

Mmm, I really didn't think the card was that bad as a whole anyway tbh, certainly not the worst in recent months =)

Another thing, I find it amusing that people are so annoyed at Rashad for effectively clinching and stifling Rampage against the fence despite the clear size advantage that Page possessed. Given his wrestling background and general raw power you'd have thought he might have been a bit better prepared to create space again.


----------



## Fancy (May 31, 2010)

LOL DANA LOOKS HAPPY AGAIN


----------



## Quiet Storm (May 31, 2010)

Rampage just got GSP'd :ho


----------



## Shock Therapy (May 31, 2010)

Well I thought the main event was very lack-luster as well. But damn the Duffy fight made up for it. Bisping was meh.


----------



## Havoc (May 31, 2010)

Moridin said:


> Mmm, I really didn't think the card was that bad as a whole anyway tbh, certainly not the worst in recent months =)
> 
> Another thing, I find it amusing that people are so annoyed at Rashad for effectively clinching and stifling Rampage against the fence despite the clear size advantage that Page possessed. Given his wrestling background and general raw power you'd have thought he might have been a bit better prepared to create space again.


Unless the layoff affected him more than he let on.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 1, 2010)

Techromance said:


> LOL DANA LOOKS HAPPY AGAIN



Dana is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). nutthugs whoever is doing well.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2010)

I haven't watched the event yet, but I figured it a fool's errand to try and stay away from spoilers.

I knew the fight was going to be lackluster, but I wasn't expecting Rampage to actually lose.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 4, 2010)

Thread death...

...but a huge rumour to bump it with...

Fedor is planning to run for a congress seat in Russia, and _may_ retire when his SF contract is concluded. o-o


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 4, 2010)

Just a play for a better contract.


----------



## Talvius (Jun 4, 2010)

soooo.......thiago silva became a gatekeeper are what? Why is he facing Tim Boestch(?)

he should face ryan bader are something like that. anyways.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 4, 2010)

That's a good question. I didn't think Thiago was hurtin' that bad.


----------



## Fancy (Jun 4, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> Dana is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). nutthugs whoever is doing well.



he's more of a dick than a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

also looks like a white mole


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 4, 2010)

Talvius said:


> soooo.......thiago silva became a gatekeeper are what? Why is he facing Tim Boestch(?)
> 
> he should face ryan bader are something like that. anyways.



They probably just wanted to put a decent name on the card. It could be that Silva just wanted an easy fight too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 4, 2010)

I watched TUF last night. Yager quit. After all that trash talkin', he quits before the third round.

You could tell he didn't want any more of those big shots from Sponge Bob Square Back. He probably would've gotten KO'd in the third.


----------



## Rampage (Jun 5, 2010)

Lol was surprised he quit.

Titooo


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2010)

I think Yager has a lot of potential, but he has to work on his standup game and ground game a bit more. Since he's primarily a standup fighter he should get a good boxing coach and work on using a jab. He could've won that fight if not for the crazy striking gameplan.

Oh, he also needs to work on not quitting between rounds. I think that might have been part cardio and part being green though. Maybe it'll come with time.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 7, 2010)

He also needs to work on not being an annoying douche.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2010)

The best thing about MMA is that you can ignore a fighter's character. With TUF it's more difficult to do since you're exposed to it the whole time.

But, after TUF, I never hear any of it. I don't follow the fighter's outside of their fighting careers enough to see how big a douche someone is, other than what I might occasionally read on Sherdog (like Chael Sonnen's hilarious comments and all-around douchebaggery).

Although those intro interviews they do for main events can sometimes reveal a bit of that. Especially with Koscheck. You just can't ignore him.


----------



## MKS (Jun 7, 2010)

Yeah, Chael Sonnen is on something, he spouts some of the most degrading insults you can say. It's pure comedy gold.

I hope Yager stays around in the UFC so I can see that big, bushy afro around. That shit is cool. lmao


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2010)

I wonder if he'll actually make the senate, or whatever he was running for. He is against pink shirts on men, so I do support him on that front.

I think Yager should also grow the biggest beard he possibly can. He'd be the hairiest man in MMA since Andrei Arlovski.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 7, 2010)

Chael Sonnen isn't a douche, though.

He's just marketing himself (quite well, I might add).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2010)

All I see is the image he projects. He projects himself a very cocky, self-absorbed, egotistical douche who hates on everything.

I think he's pretty funny, and cunning if his strategy is to win over the hearts and minds of fans via heel comedy (which seems to be working to an extent), but he isn't a very exciting fighter.

They should have him do commentary. He'd probably be the best eva.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 7, 2010)

I.P. Standing said:


> Chael Sonnen isn't a douche, though.
> 
> He's just marketing himself (quite well, I might add).



 If he's marketing himself as a douche then you would have the right to call him a douche . Being a douche can be intentional.


----------



## MKS (Jun 7, 2010)

Chael Sonnen's rib will be the deciding factor in this fight.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2010)

Is it just me or is MMA/UFC dying a little bit? I use to be so into this sport but now its starting to get boring. All the good fighters are getting old is starting to retire.


----------



## MKS (Jun 7, 2010)

It's you primarily, no offense. Just because it's wearing off on you a bit doesn't mean it's not growing popular daily. It's just the natural course of things, people retire and a new generation of fighters fill the vacuum. 

There's always gong to be the next Fedor or Anderson Silva to replace brilliant fighters, and we'll be arguing when we're forty about who is better: our fighters or the newer generation's fighters.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2010)

Speaking of Chael Sonnen:  Is it just me or are they practically twins? Actually, Chael looks like a cross between him and Jake Shields. 

Maybe it's just too early in the morning.


I don't think MMA is dying or getting less interesting. It's just that the old guard is getting surpassed by the new ones while the older guys are improving, creating almost a stalemate between the two until the youth break through.

So, yeah, there may be a few lackluster decisions, but there are still plenty of great fights to enjoy and it's only going to get better as the game continues to evolve.


----------



## The Flying Gentleman (Jun 10, 2010)

MMA dying? Pfshaw! White and the UFC are leading it closer and closer to complete world domination. 

UFC 115 is looking pretty interesting overall. Rory MacDonald = future of the WW division.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 10, 2010)

Yeah, I might get to watch it this weekend. None of the fights are incredibly compelling, but it could be a good night of fights at least.


----------



## Raikiri (Jun 10, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, I might get to watch it this weekend. None of the fights are incredibly compelling, but it could be a good night of fights at least.



yea im not rly interested in lidell franklin, but crocop barry intrigues me. there's probably gonna be a highlight reel KO for that one.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 10, 2010)

Hoping Cro Cop starts his comeback.  My hero hasn't looked so hot.


----------



## Raikiri (Jun 10, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Hoping Cro Cop starts his comeback.  My hero hasn't looked so hot.



im torn, crocop is pretty cool, but i've been watching random footage of barry messing around, and the guy is a hoot and likable. 

looked at lineup for 115, thiago and kampmann could be an interesting fight too. dunt rly care about rothwell vs yvel, and dont know much about condit and the guy he's fighting.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 10, 2010)

Condit is fighting a hot prospect upstart, it could be good.

I've also seen some stuff on Barry and he is likeable, but Cro Cop's my favorite fighter of all time. I can never bet against him. :taichou

Agree on the other fights; Thiago could pull another great win off, but we can't sleep on the Hitman. I expect Yvel to get chased out of he UFC by Rothwell, but it should at least be entertaining.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 10, 2010)

As long as Chuck loses I am happy with whatever outcome of the entire card.


----------



## The Flying Gentleman (Jun 10, 2010)

Raikiri said:


> and dont know much about condit and the guy he's fighting.



Condit is the last WEC WW champ. He had a lot of hype coming into the UFC but then lost to Kampmann in a great fight and didn't have the greatest performance ever in a win against Jake Elleberger. The hype around him has died down a bit but he's still only 26 and could still be a contender. His fights are generally very exciting.

He's fighting Rory MacDonald who is the best WW prospect around, and one of the best prospects in MMA period. He's been a pro since he was 16 (20 now) and has amassed an 11-0 pro record. He's one of the new wave of fighters you keep hearing about that have trained MMA from the get go instead of making the jump from BJJ, wrestling, kickboxing or whatever. If he lives up to his potential he should be a star.

This fight is probably the main event of the card for me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 10, 2010)

Yeah, it'll be a decent card. If Cro Cop loses I'll be pissed though. I'll have to stop watching MMA and shit forever.


----------



## The Flying Gentleman (Jun 10, 2010)

Unfortunately i'm not expecting too much from Cro Cop. Guy is just not what he used to be sadly... 

Not to mention Barry is a very dangerous striker himself. I don't see the night ending well for Mirko. :/


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 10, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qg1tJeis_0o&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 10, 2010)

The Flying Gentleman said:


> Unfortunately i'm not expecting too much from Cro Cop. Guy is just not what he used to be sadly...
> 
> Not to mention Barry is a very dangerous striker himself. I don't see the night ending well for Mirko. :/


 That's true, he's not what he used to be. But, there's always hope he makes a come back.

Always hope!


Plus, JDS is as dangerous as they come in HW and Mirko stuck it out for almost all three rounds.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 10, 2010)

Wanderlei Silva is just freaking epic


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 10, 2010)

Link removed

Fucking hell I did not know that..

That knee of his is pissing me off


----------



## Mori` (Jun 11, 2010)

Shogun's knee 

===

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kaeYmuOZ338[/YOUTUBE]

Crop Cop and Barry parts are fucking epic xD


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 11, 2010)

Damn, Shogun's knee sure has been screwing with his career. 

I hope Cro Cop delivers that LHK KO, but Barry is growing on me a bit. If he doesn't die Saturday he'll go on to do big things.


----------



## Rampage (Jun 12, 2010)

lol sonnen's a mong


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 12, 2010)

Infamous said:


> lol sonnen's a mong


5 years too late dude


----------



## Mori` (Jun 12, 2010)

Yves Lavigne


----------



## Zieg (Jun 13, 2010)

*War Cro Cop!*
Nice rear naked choke! Barry did show good power but seemed to gas near the end.
Also the hug in the the fight was really weird and awkward.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 13, 2010)

Cro Cop vs Barry was odd, felt Barry could have won it in the first but he didn't follow up when he dropped CC. Too much respect imo.

CC should retire with that win, go out somewhat on top.

==

Franklin just retired Chuck, good for him. He looked decent tbh, sharp enough, maybe he could do a bit @ 205 afterall.

Good card overall, Condit is awesome though really needs to start fights faster xD


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 13, 2010)

Who reffed the Lennox and Ox fight? I thought his "you ready? you ready? LETS FAWIGHT!!!!" was hilarious.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 13, 2010)

Crocop vs Barry felt like I was watching a fight in slow motion. Did anyone think both looked quite slow?

Chuck should retire for good.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 13, 2010)

Who was at all surprised by the result of the main event?


----------



## MKS (Jun 13, 2010)

Damn it Pat Barry, his worst habit is his lack of follow up when he floors somebody. If followed his knock downs with a ground in pound he wouldn't have two loses right now.

Conduit vs Macdonald was


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2010)

Damn what a great night. Cro Cop had some flashes of his old form, but still looked a bit worse for wear early on. I got really excited towards the end when he turned it up. He looked like he was in his early years again almost.

Then he choked out Barry. Weird, but awesome. The post-fight thing was awesome, too. 

The rest of the card might as well have not happened. Mirko Filipovic for life!


----------



## Arachnia (Jun 14, 2010)

Here is Barry after the fight



I read something bout doctors reports saying he has a broken arm & leg?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2010)

Mirko busted 'em up good. 

I liked that Mirko was switching up his kicking game, but he could've let the LHK fly a bit more. Barry had nothing to counter it with other than an already broken hand (broken arm if he tried to block too many). Could've been a highlight reel KO.


----------



## Arachnia (Jun 14, 2010)

He lost that explosiveness in last few year... He did try with the LHK but it was not to be it seems. Would have been a great way to end his career


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2010)

He has lost a lot of his speed (he was regarded as the fastest HW for a long time, or top 5 at least), and some of his power, too, it seems. Wild Boys forever!

I almost cried a little at the end. It felt like it was his last fight, but I'm not so sure it is. No fighter has the emotional contorl over his fans the way Mirko does for some reason. Man's a hero. A hero to us all.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 14, 2010)

There seem to be assorted rumours of Cro Cop talking about retirement, just nothing that's definitively dated pre or post fight *shrug*

When he said "one more thing" in his post match speech, I honestly thought he was going to say that was his last fight lol.


----------



## Raikiri (Jun 14, 2010)

the crocop fight was fun, but can crocop rly get away with all those crazy kicks against a guy who wants to take him to the ground?? i saw axe kick, side kick..... crescent kick? i was glad that crocop just let go with the LHK. his guys were telling him dont bother setting it up, just throw it, and it was nice.

that 3rd round of condit vs mcdonald was the worst sustained GnP beating I've seen in a long time. it wasn't one of those brutal GnP that the ref ends after 30 seconds, that was 5 minutes of tenderizing rory's face. 

lidell franklin is pretty much how i expected. chuck rly needs to retire >_>

was surprised by thiago kampmann. i thought thiago would win, but kampman just steamrolled him.

didnt see any of the prelims.


----------



## MKS (Jun 14, 2010)

Axe kick ftw.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2010)

Moridin said:


> There seem to be assorted rumours of Cro Cop talking about retirement, just nothing that's definitively dated pre or post fight *shrug*
> 
> When he said "one more thing" in his post match speech, I honestly thought he was going to say that was his last fight lol.


 I saw a lot of the same rumors. I'll wait until Cro Cop releases something official. Hopefully he signs on for MORE FIGHTS.

Win or lose I'll always get pumped for a Cro Cop fight.


Raikiri said:


> the crocop fight was fun, but can crocop rly get away with all those crazy kicks against a guy who wants to take him to the ground?? i saw axe kick, side kick..... crescent kick? i was glad that crocop just let go with the LHK. his guys were telling him dont bother setting it up, just throw it, and it was nice.
> 
> that 3rd round of condit vs mcdonald was the worst sustained GnP beating I've seen in a long time. it wasn't one of those brutal GnP that the ref ends after 30 seconds, that was 5 minutes of tenderizing rory's face.
> 
> ...


 Reminded me of his second fihgt with Mark Hunt. He threw everything and the kitchen sink (attached to this left foot) to Hunt's dome and he tanked it all. Axe kicks, crescent kicks, flying Bruce Lee dragon kicks. Mark Hunt in his prime was just impossible to KO.

I'm also glad that Condit got that stoppage. He was on his way to losing a lopsided and biased decision. Joe kept nut-hugging Rory the whole match and it honestly was a lot more competitive than he gave Condit credit for.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 14, 2010)

> When he said "one more thing" in his post match speech, I honestly thought he was going to say that was his last fight lol.


Yeah man the same went though my head


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2010)

I was too busy laughing at how badass he was just taking the mic and Joe was like "I ain't stoppin' him".


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jun 14, 2010)

Arachnia said:


> Here is Barry after the fight
> 
> 
> 
> I read something bout doctors reports saying he has a broken arm & leg?



Broken hand in 1st and broken foot in 1st or 2nd.

Seeing winning Mirco is always good, but Barry-level fighters is as far as he can go. He will always be a legend and awesome fighter and person.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3l2ZQv87UY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raikiri (Jun 14, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I was too busy laughing at how badass he was just taking the mic and Joe was like "I ain't stoppin' him".



i didnt watch any pride events live, but in the highlights, isnt that what winners do after they win in pride? they take the mic in the middle of the ring and give a big speech? i think mirko was kind of parodying or having fun with that concept.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jun 14, 2010)

Raikiri said:


> i didnt watch any pride events live, but in the highlights, isnt that what winners do after they win in pride? they take the mic in the middle of the ring and give a big speech? i think mirko was kind of parodying or having fun with that concept.



He wasn't parodying it, he just felt like good ol' times and did what he got used to doing after great wins in his prime. That was exactly it, he felt the rush, took the mic and gave his speech like he used to do.

That's why it was even better it watch.


----------



## Raikiri (Jun 14, 2010)

Kalashnikov said:


> He wasn't parodying it, he just felt like good ol' times and did what he got used to doing after great wins in his prime. That was exactly it, he felt the rush, took the mic and gave his speech like he used to do.
> 
> That's why it was even better it watch.



well it wasnt a straight up parody, but he was having fun with it when he half joked/lobbied for submission of the night. UFC should hire a japanese ring girl who will present him with a giant trophy if crocop wins again in the octogon.

also i heard that crocop was talking to pat during the 3rd round while he was pounding pat's face in on the ground. i wonder if crocop told him he didn't want to hit him anymore, so pat just gave up his back and let crocop submit him.

after condit vs mcdonald, i think every ufc event needs to have a "Worst Beating of the Night" award too. that was really just awful, i was already cringing at the 2:30 mark.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2010)

I think Pat's head ricocheting off of Cro Cop's lefts was more brutal (and potentially fatal) than the Condit fight. It just didn't last as long, so Condit's wins by virtue of prolonged assault.

I also never really watched the post-fight stuff in Pride.  I only got to watch that live on a few occasions (one being Cro Cop winning the GP--epic). I don't remember any post-fight stuff in that one though.


----------



## Raikiri (Jun 14, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think Pat's head ricocheting off of Cro Cop's lefts was more brutal (and potentially fatal) than the Condit fight. It just didn't last as long, so Condit's wins by virtue of prolonged assault.
> 
> I also never really watched the post-fight stuff in Pride.  I only got to watch that live on a few occasions (one being Cro Cop winning the GP--epic). I don't remember any post-fight stuff in that one though.



yeah crocop's GnP was brutal, but i guarantee no ref would have let that go on for 5 minutes, heck, probably not even 10 seconds. condit's GnP was practically 5 minutes of turning rory's face into hamburger. 

when i watched the videos on utube, the biggest thing i remember from the pride post fight speeches is the token japanese ring girl with the trophy standing awkwardly to the side while the fighter talks. she's just paid to be there, she doesn't know what's going on and doesn't rly care, she just smiles and waits to hand over the trophy lol.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jun 14, 2010)

You guys seriously need to watch at least few Pride events. Best MMA stuff you'll ever see, I guarantee you.

Not only fights, the whole production value is so awesome and such an atmosphere...
Damn, I'm gonna watch one right now


----------



## Tiger (Jun 15, 2010)

Finally watched 115.

Rich Franklin is badass.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jun 15, 2010)

Law said:


> Finally watched 115.
> 
> Rich Franklin is *badass*.



 **


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2010)

Raikiri said:


> yeah crocop's GnP was brutal, but i guarantee no ref would have let that go on for 5 minutes, heck, probably not even 10 seconds. condit's GnP was practically 5 minutes of turning rory's face into hamburger.
> 
> when i watched the videos on utube, the biggest thing i remember from the pride post fight speeches is the token japanese ring girl with the trophy standing awkwardly to the side while the fighter talks. she's just paid to be there, she doesn't know what's going on and doesn't rly care, she just smiles and waits to hand over the trophy lol.


 Maybe I'll go back and download some full Pride events. I'm intrigued by this hot Japanese ring girl.  And also Don Frye's post-fight antics (and, of course, Bas backstage).


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jun 15, 2010)

Quadros - Rutten is the best commentating duo EVER.

I'd have hard time deciding if I want to listen to Shivello or those two.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2010)

I remember some of the crazy shit those two would say, especially Quadros. He would make up some weird stuff IIRC. Like he was on acid half the time or something.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jun 15, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I remember some of the crazy shit those two would say, especially Quadros. He would make up some weird stuff IIRC. Like he was on acid half the time or something.



Not really. It was Rutten who always made crazy jokes and Quadros had to explain and clarify it, so not as knowledgeable viewers would realize it was actually a joke 

_"...this marathon of inactivity."_

_"The swell on his head looks like an Alien egg. Watch out, small creature is gonna pop out of it any moment now!"_


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2010)

Bas said a lot of crazy things, too, but Quadros often said some weird shit, man. I don't have any examples, unfortunately. Perhaps someone with a better memory than I can give some.


----------



## Raikiri (Jun 15, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe I'll go back and download some full Pride events. I'm intrigued by this hot Japanese ring girl.  And also Don Frye's post-fight antics (and, of course, Bas backstage).



i dont think it was the same girl every fight. i think it's just some random model they hired for that day. its not like pride lady announcer, who is the same crazy voice every event.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2010)

A new sexy model each night is a good thing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2010)

Mauro didn't like it.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 15, 2010)

Bas has to be one of the most entertaining person ever, he is just too awesome.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 16, 2010)

Bas's self defence video is possibly one of the funniest things I've seen


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 16, 2010)

I still watch that video from time to time. I have the DVD rip.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jun 16, 2010)

And it's actually true and useful on top of that


----------



## Ippy (Jun 16, 2010)

Everyone loves Bas, including me, so I know I'm gonna get flamed for this, but his "humor" on Inside MMA is painful to watch.

I honestly think he shouldn't be anything other than a color commentator or self defense instructor.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jun 16, 2010)

Poonsday said:


> Everyone loves Bas, including me, so I know I'm gonna get flamed for this, but his "humor" on Inside MMA is painful to watch.
> 
> I honestly think he shouldn't be anything other than a color commentator or self defense instructor.



Since you know it's coming, I won't bother with "arguments". Lets just pretend I flamed you for 2 paragraphs.

At first their humor (it's a duo after all) was a bit off for me and they made too much jokes for my taste, but after few episodes I got used to it and now I love almost every single one of those comments. Bas is da Man.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 16, 2010)

I never watched Inside MMA. 

Maybe I should start, but I assume they are biased towards one org or the other and don't really have any valid MMA input?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 16, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I never watched Inside MMA.
> 
> Maybe I should start, but I assume they are biased towards one org or the other and don't really have any valid MMA input?



of course they have valid MMA input. I don't see how these guys would be any more bias then anyone else in the world .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't know, I've never even seen it.  What kind of weird shit do they talk about? How sharp Kenny's elbows are and what kind of damage they'd do to a woman's uterus? I really have no idea! :amazed


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jun 16, 2010)

LOL

How about you just watch one episode and find out? 

Like VBD said, they are least biased MMA source I know. They cover everything, from UFC, WEC, through SF, Dream to some little local MMA organisations.

They invite 3 guests to almost every episode, ask them interesting questions and ask for opinions. It's not the most "fresh" source (it airs only on fridays, so news from say Sunday are already old when you watch next ep), but you got all most important stuff with interviews and shit.

Damn, just watch it


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 16, 2010)

Damn, what a way to go out. 

Hopefully this isn't his actual last fight, but going on out a win is the best way to go (not going out on a 3 knockout losing streak).


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jun 16, 2010)

Cro cop you damn legend. Don't go!


----------



## Ippy (Jun 16, 2010)

I've been out of the loop for a while... is Ubereem fighting Fedor or not?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 16, 2010)

Nah, he's fighting someone else instead. 

I think after the Werdum fight there's a good chance Fedor leaves Strikeforce (you know, to "duck" Overeem). He could always re-sign, I suppose, but him fighting Overeem this year is a 10000000000000000000000000000000000000-1 chance. Overeem fighting someone else this year is even a slim chance given his title defense record.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 16, 2010)

WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

After the whole K1 thing, I was getting more and more excited to see them fight!


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jun 16, 2010)

Don't listen to CrazyMoronX, he's talking bullshit again 

Fedor has 2 more fights under his SF contract, first one with Werdum on 26th second one most probably Overeem. Even if Fedor loses (not happening) I'm pretty sure they would organize Fedor vs Overeem as a non-title fight, as it has so much hype around it, it would be stupid not to do it.

Alistair is busy this year, but he said he can easily find time to fight Fedor this year.

My dream (no pun intended) is to see this fight as a fight of the night during Dynamite!! 2010


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 16, 2010)

I was under the impression the Werdum fight was his last on the contract or something. I'm still going to assume that Overeem and Fedor won't fight this year. Mid-to-late next year at best.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jun 16, 2010)

You were under impression, I'm stating the facts.

Anyway, I think we all want it to happen and we want to see it pronto!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 16, 2010)

Where do you get your made-up facts from? 

I get mine from the most reliable source: Sherdog word of mouth.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 16, 2010)

Quadros is announcing for tonights Strikeforce. Or atleast he made an appearance.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 17, 2010)

Babalu


----------



## Mori` (Jun 17, 2010)

Watch the ubereem video blogs/documentaries, it's surprisingly good + he's a really likable guy in general I think (When he's not kneeing your face off).

Fedor has 2 fights on his contract including the one with Werdum in the next few weeks, Overeem has said he plans to be at the Fedor/Werdum fight to call him out in person (presuming he wins).


----------



## Ippy (Jun 17, 2010)

Goddamn, I'm out of the loop.

I didn't even know Ubereem and Rogers fought...


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jun 17, 2010)

Poonsday said:


> Goddamn, I'm out of the loop.
> 
> I didn't even know Ubereem and Rogers fought...



You shouldn't have said "I'm out of the loop". "I have no idea what's been going on in MMA world for the past 6 months" would be more fitting 

Did you see StrikeForce: Nashville? Lots of surprises.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 17, 2010)

I saw Strikeforce. There weren't really any surprises other than a "OHH that's why the guy tapped" at the replay of the Prangley fight. At first it looked like he tapped for no reason. Kind of like back in the day when a guy tapped from Royce simply getting mount (granted he was about to lose).

I am not entirely surprised that Zaromskis lost. He didn't look all that hot in the Diaz fight, and Cyborg can really throw some bombs. 

I'm also not incredibly shocked by Babalu winnng. If people expected him to just go out and get knocked out they were underrating Babalu. Big time.


----------



## Kittan (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 17, 2010)

That last picture was the best.


----------



## Kittan (Jun 17, 2010)

> Obviously those people are gay if they say MMA is gay. MMA is fighting, gay is nasty. If they have nasty thoughts all the time, then they're gay themselves.



lawl                .


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 18, 2010)

*UFC 118 ?Edgar vs. Penn 2? *
*Saturday, Aug. 28
TD Garden
Boston *


*UFC Lightweight Championship*
Frankie Edgar vs. B.J. Penn 

Randy Couture vs. James Toney 
Nate Marquardt vs. Rousimar Palhares 
Kenny Florian vs. Gray Maynard 
Jorge Rivera vs. Alessio Sakara 
Joe Lauzon vs. Terry Etim 
Andre Winner vs. Nik Lentz 
Nick Osipczak vs. Greg Soto 
Mike Pierce vs. Amilcar Alves 

_Phil Baroni vs. John Salter_
_Not official_​


----------



## Tehmk (Jun 18, 2010)

I hate how UFC comes at 3 fucking am.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 18, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> *UFC 118 ?Edgar vs. Penn 2? *
> 
> *Saturday, Aug. 28*
> *TD Garden*
> ...


 My picks in bold. I'm picking a couple possible upsets, mainly Alessio Sakara bringing a huge upset over Jorge. I have no real reasons, I just wanna bet on a dark horse for once (I don't have any preference over either fighter).

Seems like a solid card.


----------



## martryn (Jun 18, 2010)

I love BJ Penn.  Really looking forward to this.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 18, 2010)

martryn in my MMA thread?  What a rare treat.

I'm taking BJ in the rematch based on his inherent motivation for revenge fights and ridiculous level of natural talent to improve himself. He'll come back better than ever and impose his gameplan much better and probably try to harder to finish as to not get robbed on the scorecards.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 19, 2010)

Are you implying that he shouldn't have lost to Edgar in their first fight?


----------



## Dante10 (Jun 19, 2010)

I think Edgar took BJ by surprise, but BJ did land a lot of good shots. The fight could have gone either way in the judges eyes. I think BJ won that fight, but that's just me.

UFC 117 looks awesome. That card is absolutely stacked man. 

I want to see Junior Dos Santos on the ground, that's the only thing he hasn't sold me on. He does have a brown belt with the Nogs, but still. Nelson has to put him on the ground to win this fight. 

Guida is fighting, that's all that needs to be said.

Hughes and Almeida isn't going to be much to talk about imo.

Silva vs. Sonnen is a toss up, Sonnen could grind his way to a win, or Silva could utilize distance and try to nullify Sonnen's takedowns. If Silva gets pressed against the cage he is going down, Silva's guard and lanky frame only help him with controlling people off his back. He can put a body triangle on Sonnen and wear him down over time. This is going to be a good fight, I doubt Anderson will come in and clown this fight.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jun 19, 2010)

Law said:


> Are you implying that he shouldn't have lost to Edgar in their first fight?



Not sure about Crazy, but that's exactly what *I* think.


----------



## Green Poncho (Jun 20, 2010)

Thinking about PRIDE...

*Spoiler*: __ 





> I thought i'd post this up for people who haven't seen the greatness that is pride. On a rare few of the events one of the parts may be missing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 20, 2010)

Fedor talking about Werdum, Strikeforce, retirement and some other stuff


----------



## Mori` (Jun 20, 2010)

Hrm, first WEC in a while I don't really care for. Shall still search out the main event tomorrow, just because Shalorus is fun to watch, great wrestler but he absolutely wings his punches heh


----------



## Dante10 (Jun 20, 2010)

Lord Genome said:


> Fedor talking about Werdum, Strikeforce, retirement and some other stuff



I seriously doubt the Reem fight will ever happen.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 20, 2010)

Fedor is running scared. He has epileptic spasm just thinking about his muscles.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 21, 2010)

Holy shit, anyone else see the pics of Fedor arriving in the US?

That's an awful lot of denim for just one man xD


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2010)

Lackluster TUF finale, I thought. This was one of the more forgettable seasons since Junie Browning's season. I can't even remember who won that.

And what the hell was up with that Jardine fight? A point taken on an accidental eye poke? No warning? Is it because Matt's deaf or what? He may have lost the decision either way, but that was pretty ridiculous. He had a solid chance of getting it.


----------



## Dante10 (Jun 21, 2010)

How did Matt get cleared to fight with a staph infection? He confirmed he had it in a post fight interview.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2010)

When asked if he had any medical issues he replied "What?" in sign language. They cleared him.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jun 21, 2010)

So Brock vs Shane. Who's gonna win? My money's on Shane, cause Brock's been out a while.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 21, 2010)

Lesnar; 

I don't think Carwin's stand up is technically good enough to be sure of getting an opening on the feet to take advantage of his ridiculous punching power, and I don't think he's got good enough wrestling not to get taken down and laid on.

That's assuming Lesnar does look to take him down which would seem to be the sensible thing to do.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2010)

Either one of them can realistically win. Brock's standup isn't as good as Mir's is, so the threat of a knock-out is very serious. 

Then again, Mir's takedowns aren't anywhere near Brock's level, so if Brock plays it safe and smart he gets the take down and smothers Carwin into a TKO. 

I'd put money on Brock if I were forced to bet.


----------



## Dante10 (Jun 21, 2010)

Carwin can't stuff Brock's TDs, but then again who could? My head is going with Lensar, but my heart wants Carwin to win.

That said it only takes one, Todd Duffee knows this all too well.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 21, 2010)

Ever since Lesnar GNP'd Frank people seem to assume that Lesnar can do that on a consistent basis. For one, Frank isn't that great off his back for a BJJ fighter. The second thing which is related to the first is Frank has been GNP'd in similar fashion like before. Third, the strength difference between Lesnar and Frank is way different than Lesnar and Shane.

Brock could take down Shane. But I question if Brock could keep him down there or TKO him.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2010)

On paper Brock has the wrestling, strength, size, and cockchest tattoos, but fights don't always work out the way they're supposed to on paper. 

We haven't really seen Carwin on his back that much that I can remember though.


----------



## Dante10 (Jun 21, 2010)

Brock constantly trains with former Div. 1 Champs, some of whom are bigger than he is. 

Werdum is capable of subbing Fedor, no matter how slim that chance is. I think the betting odds were a lot closer last time I checked.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jun 21, 2010)

wondering if anyone saw this yet. anderson silva training with steven seagal: 
The mind of Robert Green before the fail against USA

i found it kinda entertaining


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 21, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> On paper Brock has the wrestling, strength, size, and cockchest tattoos, but fights don't always work out the way they're supposed to on paper.
> 
> We haven't really seen Carwin on his back that much that I can remember though.



huh? how would you know he has a strength advantage? Shane mauled Frank even worse than Lesnar did and that was the only common opponent to measure their strength .


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 22, 2010)

I am hoping for a Carwin win...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2010)

Seiko said:


> What are Werdum's chances against Fedor?


 About the same as Nog's prime. Which was pitiful. Maybe he has a higher chance at getting knocked out.


Dante10 said:


> Brock constantly trains with former Div. 1 Champs, some of whom are bigger than he is.
> 
> Werdum is capable of subbing Fedor, no matter how slim that chance is. I think the betting odds were a lot closer last time I checked.


He could also get a lucky KO, but I doubt either are happening this decade. 



rawrawraw said:


> wondering if anyone saw this yet. anderson silva training with steven seagal:
> The mind of Robert Green before the fail against USA
> 
> i found it kinda entertaining


 I watched that. It was semi-entertaining. I wonder if Anderson will incorporate any Aikido moves now?  Karate chop Chael's neck.


Violent By Design said:


> huh? how would you know he has a strength advantage? Shane mauled Frank even worse than Lesnar did and that was the only common opponent to measure their strength .


 He has bigger muscles.  

Shane didn't maul Frank on the ground or anything the way Lesnar did. He rocked the shit out of him standing and pounded him out redundantly on the ground. I think they're actually about even in terms of strength, but Brock seems to focus more on wrestling and functional strength (kind of like Matt Hughes in his prime) giving him the advantage in grappling situations.


Yakuza said:


> I am hoping for a Carwin win...


 This is a fairly close fight, and I wouldn't feel comfortable putting money on it. Still, if I had to, it'd be on Brock. He has more ways to win on paper. With the right gameplan he would outwork Carwin until he gasses out (assuming Carwin has a poor gas tank; which has yet to be seen) and then smash him into paste.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 22, 2010)

Wand is ducking Akiyama ¬__¬

Fractured a rib in training and is out, Leben will replace him :/


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 22, 2010)

For fuck sake, I was fucking eager to see Wandy again...

Next fucking card just lost half my interest..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2010)

Damn. 

I guess this will at least give Akiyama an easy win in the UFC. Or completely derail his hype train, one of the two.


----------



## Dante10 (Jun 23, 2010)

Aww, Wand vs Sexyama was pretty much the main reason I was gonna watch this. :/


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 23, 2010)

It was going to be a great fight. Such a shame. Still, there are other good fights on the card, right?


----------



## Ippy (Jun 23, 2010)

Akiyama gets to live another day.  I was looking forward to Ugly vs. Sexy though...





Seiko said:


> What are Werdum's chances against Fedor?


Slim, but he's still got a chance of subbing him.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 23, 2010)

Wand PRIME had a chance against Akiyama. Current Wand? Not so sure about that. He just hasn't been the same.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 23, 2010)

That was nostalgia talking, not reality.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 23, 2010)

Actually if you matched them up back in PRIDE, Akiyama might still win. He had brass knuckles and grease.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 23, 2010)

God damn no Akiyama vs Silva?  That was the fight I was looking forward too the most.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 23, 2010)

At least Sexyama is still gonna bring it back.


Sexy, that is.


----------



## Dante10 (Jun 23, 2010)

Leben is going to eat his words again.

I remember when he told Silva to go back to Japan where the competition is easier. He'll never live that down if he gets beat by Sexyama.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 23, 2010)

I think we all have fond memories of that interview.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 23, 2010)

Dante10 said:


> Leben is going to eat his words again.
> 
> I remember when he told Silva to go back to Japan where the competition is easier. He'll never live that down if he gets beat by Sexyama.


You kidding me?  He'll never live that down period.

Dude got owned bad.

A destruction at the hands of Sexyama will just be the icing on the cake.


----------



## Dante10 (Jun 23, 2010)

Poonsday said:


> You kidding me?  He'll never live that down period.
> 
> Dude got owned bad.
> 
> A destruction at the hands of Sexyama will just be the icing on the cake.



It was pretty brutal, he didn't even last 1 minute.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jun 23, 2010)

Akiyama will destroy Leben.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 24, 2010)

Leben.. He talks better than he fights.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 24, 2010)

Sexy saying he might pull out because of the short notice; he's been planning for the Wand fight for ages now and doesn't have sufficient time to really prepare for a bout with Leben instead.

I can kinda see his point, and it's pretty much a lose/lose situation for him if he does take the fight. If he wins no one cares since it's Leben, and if he does lose...he lost to Leben and his stock drops massively.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2010)

I suppose that makes since. Still, when was his last fight anyway?

Just checked: it was last July. He better fight soon.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jun 24, 2010)

Lol Leben is gonna be pissed if Sexy drops


----------



## Dante10 (Jun 24, 2010)

Sexy doesn't have much gain by fighting Leben. If he were to lose, he lost to Leben A MID TIER MW GATEKEEPER. If he wins he beat a MID TIER MW GATEKEEPER.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 25, 2010)

The sex signed off on the fight.

I hear Warren lucked out again at Bellator? Fucking wrasslin'


----------



## Matariki (Jun 25, 2010)

"It has always been for me that some fighters would appear and people would want to see me in matches against these fighters. That will always happen. As for the UFC, when my contract with Strikeforce is over - I have two fights left on my contract - the UFC will have the time and the opportunity to prepare and offer a contract that may be interesting to me."


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 25, 2010)

Who said that?


----------



## Matariki (Jun 25, 2010)

Fedor. It will never happen tho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 25, 2010)

Oh, yeah, not gonna happen. We all know Fedor be duckin'.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 25, 2010)

We can dream though


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 25, 2010)

I' sure Fedor would get a title shot instead of being put in joke fights in the UFC.


----------



## Tehmk (Jun 25, 2010)

Sexy better drop. Fuck Leben.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm sure he'll beat Leben's ass, but if he manages to lose it'll hurt his stock quite a bit.


----------



## Matariki (Jun 26, 2010)

Fedor ;_______;


----------



## eHav (Jun 26, 2010)

OMG HE LOST! god damnit


----------



## K-deps (Jun 26, 2010)

sherdog blew up....


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 26, 2010)

Sad day....


----------



## Arishem (Jun 27, 2010)

Well, that was unexpected. Right now I feel surprisingly calm, no real feelings of outrage or disappointment, but I have no doubt that Fedor will come back better than ever.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 27, 2010)

Crazy night in MMA


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Jun 27, 2010)

totally shocked, the shock was so great I even posted in the wrong thread. 

But yea, Fedor was careless, oh well, everyone's got to lose sometime.


----------



## Dante10 (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm happy and sad at the same time. :/

Finally Sherdog gets cleaned out, but now we're going to see Zuffa/Dana go into full whore mode.


----------



## Green Poncho (Jun 27, 2010)

Meh, Overeem will knock him out.

Fedor fucked up, he lost his cool.

He knocked him down went wild with the ground and pound, nearly got caught, got free then went wild again and got caught again, but this time he had to tap.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 27, 2010)

I was really surprised when he went back into Werdum's guard after popping out of the first sub attempt. As soon as he did that, the first thought in my head was that he might get subbed. All it shows is that Fedor is human and capable of error; something he's said multiple times.


----------



## Dante10 (Jun 27, 2010)

Good lucky ranking the HW division after this, man. I can hear Dana now "Yeah, The Russian was never fighting anyone worthy mentioning, look at what the UFC's leftovers did to him. Werdum couldn't cut it with the big boys and got sent packing."

I'm so glad Dream, and Sengoku are here.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 27, 2010)

Fedors fault, he got to careless

only thing I'm angry about is what Dana is gonna say really


----------



## Arishem (Jun 27, 2010)

Lord Genome said:


> Fedors fault, he got to careless
> 
> only thing I'm angry about is what Dana is gonna say really



This. Dana is going to go into full hyper douche mode.


----------



## Dante10 (Jun 27, 2010)

All bad things aside.

This was a really good card IMO.


----------



## Kittan (Jun 27, 2010)

Babalu called it.


----------



## Green Poncho (Jun 27, 2010)

Was the Cyborg fight as bad as I heard it was? Too scared to watch.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 27, 2010)

So does this mean fedor won't fight overeem or hurt his chances anyway?

That would suck


----------



## Arishem (Jun 27, 2010)

The ref in the Cyborg match is clearly a sadist.


----------



## Green Poncho (Jun 27, 2010)

Lord Genome said:


> So does this mean fedor won't fight overeem or hurt his chances anyway?
> 
> That would suck



At least we will get Overeem vs Werdum II. Should end quickly, either a first round knock out (by Overeem) or a first round submission (by Werdum).


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 27, 2010)

Apparently Werdum said that he would rather fight fedor again and wait till later for overeem


----------



## Green Poncho (Jun 27, 2010)

Lord Genome said:


> Apparently Werdum said that he would rather fight fedor again and wait till later for overeem



Guess he still remembers the feeling of LHW Overeem's fist in his face and isn't looking forward to the HW Ubereem's fist in his face.


----------



## Dante10 (Jun 27, 2010)

Green Poncho said:


> Was the Cyborg fight as bad as I heard it was? Too scared to watch.



Yeah Cris' power is suspect now, she threw like 236 punches, and none of them put Finney away. The ref was obviously oblivious to what was going on.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 27, 2010)

Fedor found another way to duck Overeem.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 27, 2010)

^almost lol'd =p

It had to happen some day, just got careless in a dangerous grappler's guard. Most times you'd still expect him to win.

Props to Werdum though, huge upset and kinda reignites his mma career. If he can just stop getting punched in the face before tapping people out who knows =p


----------



## Ippy (Jun 27, 2010)

I couldn't watch the fight (I work weekends), but I feel that all is right with the world.





Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Fedor found another way to duck Overeem.


LAWL!


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 27, 2010)

*FEDOR WHO????*

I must admit, I hysterically laughed for about 1 hour


----------



## Talvius (Jun 27, 2010)

you guys a probably gonna say that im lying. But i kinda felt like fedor was gonna lose. I just didnt know it would be this way tho.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jun 27, 2010)

This is a really big disappointment but now that the pressure is off I think he will do better. It just seemed to me that he doesnt love to fight anymore, he wants to quickly finish everything and go home. This really was a fluke though and in a rematch Fedor would surely win.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 27, 2010)

that was not a fluke lol.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 27, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

-From Europe


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jun 27, 2010)

Is brock going to fight in a week or what?


----------



## Dante10 (Jun 27, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> *FEDOR WHO????*
> 
> I must admit, I hysterically laughed for about 1 hour


----------



## Tehmk (Jun 27, 2010)

Wow.  Was soo focused on the WC I forgot about the fight. He lost?  Didn't Werdum fail in the UFC?


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jun 27, 2010)

Fedor looked bored throughout the whole fight imo


----------



## Tehmk (Jun 27, 2010)

Well, Fedor did say he wasn't going to win forever. Matter of time.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 27, 2010)

Like someone already mentioned here, it was all part of the plan to duck Overeem...


----------



## Tehmk (Jun 27, 2010)

Don't blame him. A lot of people would duck Overeem.


----------



## Kittan (Jun 27, 2010)

Werdum is already trying to duck Overeem.


----------



## Dante10 (Jun 27, 2010)

Overeem is ducking The Korean Zombie


----------



## Kittan (Jun 27, 2010)

He was known as The Korean before he met Overeem.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 28, 2010)

Kittan said:


> He was known as The Korean before he met Overeem.


Now he is known as the Korean Corpse, and he's buried somewhere in his homeland.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 28, 2010)

Fedor made a pretty big mistake leaving his arm in there like that. It was kind of a "oh, is that it?" moment for me. I always knew he'd lose eventually, but I was certain it was going to be via knock out.

The card otherwise was kind of a bore. Cyborg's fight was interesting because the ref was an idiot. Otherwise Cyborg needs to fight better competition. Pillow hands. 

Smith/Le was okay, but nothing special.

Then there was that other fight. I don't even remember who was fighting. Oh, yeah, Thomson. That was actually an entertaining ground war, I suppose. 

And what the hell is up with Werdum saying he'd rather fight Fedor again? Was he paid to say that or what? What the fuck? At least he came back and told Overeem to give him his belt.


----------



## Matariki (Jun 28, 2010)

The strikeforce belt is worthless. Overeem didn't defend it for years.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 28, 2010)

lol? Lesnar has never defended his unified title, and Randy didn't defend his title for nearly 2 years.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 28, 2010)

Granted he won the belt by beating *Paul Buentello*. I think that says enough.

Once Overeem and Werdum fight the belt is legitimized.


----------



## Dante10 (Jun 28, 2010)

I don't think an immediate rematch is even allowed. I thought it was reserved for controversial calls, ex. Shogun vs Machida or very close matches with no decisive winner. Then again it's SF, the matches they do make very little sense in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Matariki (Jun 29, 2010)

Chicharito = Fastest player at the World Cup

The cage was one of the reasons why Fedor lost..


----------



## Green Poncho (Jun 29, 2010)

Seiko said:


> Chicharito = Fastest player at the World Cup
> 
> The cage was one of the reasons why Fedor lost..



Or it could be that he simply made an error in judgement.



> How did this happen anyways?  Let?s take a deeper look  (Gif Makers I would love you forever).  After a brief exchange standing, it was obvious that Werdum was no match for Fedor on the feet.  Werdum was ducking his head and throwing sloppy looping punches and Fedor threw a wild right hook that either barely clipped Werdum?s chin, or made him lose his balance falling backwards to avoid it. (26 seconds into the fight).  Werdum immediately starts butt-scooting and appears to have all his faculties.
> 
> *This moment reminded me eerily of the Andrei Arlovski / Werdum fight.  Werdum dropped on his butt multiple times that fight, but Arlovski refused to take the bait.   He  smartly kicked at Werdum?s legs, got the crowd booing a little bit, and forced the fight back to standing where he clearly had  he edge.  Fedor, on the other hand, immediately jumped into Werdum?s guard throwing hammerfists and ground and pound but Werdum?s legs closed around him like a Venus flytrap.*
> 
> ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 29, 2010)

Dante10 said:


> I don't think an immediate rematch is even allowed. I thought it was reserved for controversial calls, ex. Shogun vs Machida or very close matches with no decisive winner. Then again it's SF, the matches they do make very little sense in the grand scheme of things.


Their matchmaking is a bit suspect. I know they don't have a very large stable of fighters, but none of the champs are actually facing the best competition even in their own org.



Seiko said:


> Chicharito = Fastest player at the World Cup
> 
> The cage was one of the reasons why Fedor lost..


I don't think the cage had anything to do with it, actually. Unless he saw the cage and thought it was scary and it made him throw his arm into Werdum's guard.


----------



## Matariki (Jun 29, 2010)

Look at the gif



He tried to escape but then he got stopped by the cage :/


----------



## Raiden (Jun 29, 2010)

Seiko said:


> Look at the gif
> 
> 
> 
> He tried to escape but then he got stopped by the cage :/



But that's like saying the only reason someone died is because they ran out of air.

Werbum's biggest miscalculation was charting right in between Fedor's legs. Set him up perfectly for the armbar.



CrazyMoronX said:


> And what the hell is up with Werdum saying he'd rather fight Fedor again? Was he paid to say that or what? What the fuck? At least he came back and told Overeem to give him his belt.



That's the fighting way.

It's how Werdum makes a living. Even if he gets beat up in the next fight, that's how he puts food on the table.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 29, 2010)

Seiko said:


> Look at the gif
> 
> 
> 
> He tried to escape but then he got stopped by the cage :/


Ridiculous.

It's up there with:

"He tried to check the kick, but he didn't react in time."

"He only got KOed because of his."

"He got caught."

...the always funny...

"He was winning the fight before he lost."

...and I've actually seen this one...

"He would have won if he didn't lose."

Guess what, excuses are shit.  Things are never ideal in a competition, as it's exactly that... a competition.  It's up to the competitors to adjust to and overcome anything that gets in their way, and if they don't, it's up to their opponent to capitalize.

Werdum did.

Fedor lost.

Werdum was the better fighter that night.  Deal with it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 29, 2010)

I don't get how that makes what Seiko said false. The cage did play a part, who said it was an excuse for Fedor's loss?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 29, 2010)

Raiden said:


> But that's like saying the only reason someone died is because they ran out of air.
> 
> Werbum's biggest miscalculation was charting right in between Fedor's legs. Set him up perfectly for the armbar.
> 
> ...


 He would stand to make more mone in a championship fight. Champs generally make a lot more money than anyone else unless they have enough name power (Fedor, Cro Cop when he came to the UFC, Brock Lesnar, etc...).

It would be a good pay day for Werdum whomever he fought, but his potential gains vs Overeem are much higher.


And perhaps the cage played a part, but that shouldn't really be an issue.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 29, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> I don't get how that makes what Seiko said false. The cage did play a part, who said it was an excuse for Fedor's loss?


I had skipped past the entire page, and only saw Seiko's post and thought he was looking for excuses.  It was a knee jerk response caused by years of Sherdog lurking.

I hadn't realized he was just replying to CMX...

Consider it my pre-made argument in case anyone _*does*_ try to find excuses.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2010)

So Brock vs Carwin is coming in just a few days, eh? Who you pickin'?

I'm going to pick Brock conservatively based on his ability to shoot in and take Carwin down and grind him down like a grind stone grinding away a flimsy set of plasticware.


The rest:

*Yoshihiro Akiyama *vs. Chris Leben 
*Chris Lytle *vs. Matt Brown 
Stephan Bonnar vs. *Krzysztof Soszynski *
*George Sotiropoulos* vs. Kurt Pellegrino 
*Brendan Schaub *vs. Chris Tuchscherer 
*Ricardo Romero* vs. Seth Petruzelli 
Kendall Grove vs. *Goran Reljic *
*Gerald Harris* vs. Dave Branch 
*Daniel Roberts* vs. Forrest Petz 
Jon Madsen vs. *Karlos Vemola *

Picking a few upsets, and a couple coinflips on the guys I'm not too sure of. 

I think Lytle should be able to outwork Brown on the feet and hold his own on the ground. 

I also think Reljic is due for his comeback.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 30, 2010)

It's weird to see Fedor off the top 10 P4P rankings....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2010)

Yeah, I was just looking at that. I don't know if I agree that he should be shot out of the entire list, but dropping in the rankings is reasonable.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 1, 2010)

Good old Dana White.


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 1, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So Brock vs Carwin is coming in just a few days, eh? Who you pickin'?
> 
> I'm going to pick Brock conservatively based on his ability to shoot in and take Carwin down and grind him down like a grind stone grinding away a flimsy set of plasticware.
> 
> ...



This is the only other match I want to see.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm interested to see how Leben fairs, but I'm not expecting too much out of that fight, honestly.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Jul 2, 2010)

I hope this card doesn't disappoint.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 2, 2010)

C'mon you cowards  make your predictions so I can crush you


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 3, 2010)

> C'mon you cowards make your predictions so I can crush you


[YOUTUBE]lSPNQ82Sq4E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 3, 2010)

i think brock is gonna win.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Jul 3, 2010)

anyone have a stream?


----------



## eHav (Jul 3, 2010)

Link removed

im watching it here

already saw a slam ko and waiting on the result of george vs pelegrino

george wins


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 3, 2010)

akiyama hopefully destroys leben.


----------



## Arachnia (Jul 3, 2010)

Just dropping in to say Akiyama has the greatest intro theme the world has ever known


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 3, 2010)

i know and people were actually booing him. ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), all ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## eHav (Jul 3, 2010)

Akiyama gassed out so quickly


----------



## Arachnia (Jul 3, 2010)

Great fight from both guys, their chins are dust right now


----------



## Augors (Jul 3, 2010)

Chris Leben sumited Yoshihiro Akiyama in the last 30 secs. o.o

Good fight dudes.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 3, 2010)

damn leben won, i was hoping he'd lose. but still, hope brock wins.


----------



## Augors (Jul 3, 2010)

rawrawraw said:


> damn leben won, i was hoping he'd lose. but still, hope brock wins.


I'm soo pumped for that fight I'm from Minnesota, I hope the home town hero is going to pull a knock out.


----------



## Green Poncho (Jul 3, 2010)

rawrawraw said:


> damn leben won, i was hoping he'd lose. but still, hope brock wins.



If Brock loses I'll be angrier then when Carwin beat Mir.


----------



## eHav (Jul 4, 2010)

lesnar is gone...lol so far its being a rape


----------



## Arachnia (Jul 4, 2010)

BROCK IS GETTING MURDERED!! FUCK YEAH!!


----------



## Green Poncho (Jul 4, 2010)

eHav said:


> lesnar is gone...lol so far its being a rape



the fucks happening?


----------



## Jade (Jul 4, 2010)

How does a person last that punishing that Carwin gave him.


----------



## Augors (Jul 4, 2010)

OMG! He's a Warrior, Brock is still up. o.o


----------



## eHav (Jul 4, 2010)

Green Poncho said:


> the fucks happening?



lesnar bleeding all over face all swolen up and took a hell of a beating with his back on the ground.

round 2!


----------



## eHav (Jul 4, 2010)

hope brock takes him down now and gives him some of that treatment


----------



## eHav (Jul 4, 2010)

TAKEDOWN! GO BROCK!


----------



## Jade (Jul 4, 2010)

HOLY SHIT!!!! HE TAPED!


----------



## eHav (Jul 4, 2010)

BROCK WINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA WAR BROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arachnia (Jul 4, 2010)

Fucking hell.... fucking hell...

And could they stop with this baddest man on the planet bs. That is still Fedor idiots.


----------



## Augors (Jul 4, 2010)

GET THE FUCK OFF BROCK!!!!


----------



## abstract (Jul 4, 2010)

Jesus christ Brock is a bad friend.  How the fuck does a human being survive that beating he took? 


Fucking christ.


----------



## abstract (Jul 4, 2010)

He doesn't even seem phased.  Jesus


----------



## eHav (Jul 4, 2010)

i doubt any other HW could have taken that beatdown and come back like that.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Jul 4, 2010)

Fucking hell!

noooooooo


----------



## Green Poncho (Jul 4, 2010)

: )

Yes.

: D

Yes.


----------



## Arachnia (Jul 4, 2010)

Fucking Carwin, could have murdered Brock in the first round... And Brocks comment was great after the fight, he basically said he was soaking up the punches WITH HIS FUCKING FACE until Carwin got tired. Sure sounds like you had it all under control 

Now Lesnar wank will go into overdrive...


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 4, 2010)

Carwin vs JDS next please!!!!!


----------



## Green Poncho (Jul 4, 2010)

Did Carwin gas by the end of the round?


----------



## Zhiyao (Jul 4, 2010)

I thought Brock became a big pussy, then Carwin got tired


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 4, 2010)

rawrawraw said:


> i know and people were actually booing him. ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), all ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



Yeah I didn't like that shit. 



Green Poncho said:


> Did Carwin gas by the end of the round?



He gassed out after beating the shit out of Brock's face. After that, it was a hug fest. I was afraid the ref was going to end it.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 4, 2010)

Zhiyao said:


> I thought Brock became a big pussy, then Carwin got tired



Brock would've been knocked out or tapped to the strikes if he was a pussy. That being said, just closing up and trying to hold out against a flurry of strikes is a shitty last gambit strategy. Lesnar needs to focus on his takedown and submission game in order to evolve into his final form: Brock Saint Lesnar.


----------



## eHav (Jul 4, 2010)

all the round 1 fights made carwins tank realyyyy small, he was clearly gassed from all the punches he threw that werent realy doing a lot of dmg on the ground, brock just capitalized on it


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 4, 2010)

lol Brock is inhuman


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 4, 2010)

Dude Brock was running away from him during that flurry. Man Brock is a monster for taking all those punches, and still staying conscious.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm talking about when Carwin had Lesnar mounted.


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 4, 2010)

Can't wait for UFC 117, that card is so stacked. Man this card surprised me, Bonnar is a beast.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Jul 4, 2010)

Brock's stand up is fucked but since people can't stop his takedowns, he wins. 
what's all this baddest man on the planet business? don't make me laugh.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 4, 2010)

Tonight's card was fucking epic. I wasn't disappointed with any of the fights, and that hasn't happened with any previous MMA event I've seen.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Jul 4, 2010)

I did really enjoy the card. :3


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 4, 2010)

Green Poncho said:


> Did Carwin gas by the end of the round?


Carwin's tank was on empty 3 and a half minutes into the fight. Punched himself out trying to end it when he had Brock mounted. When I saw he was gassed, I knew Brock was going to get him in the second, but I'd have never expected or called him finishing with a fucking arm-triangle. 



Sorry, I just had to... 

This is the first time in a while the UFC's put on two damn good PPVs back-to-back, so consider me satisfied.


----------



## Brian (Jul 4, 2010)

Awesome choke hold lol, Carwin's entire head was sucking into Lesner's massive arms


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jul 4, 2010)

for professionals a lot of these dudes have pretty meh cardio.


----------



## Matariki (Jul 4, 2010)

Fedor still the G.O.A.T


----------



## Mori` (Jul 4, 2010)

Can't believe Leben won via sub, that was about the last outcome I expected of that xD

Lesnar/Carwin was entertaining. Carwin should have finished in the first and paid the price by gassing himself out. Respect to Brock for surviving, and doing a good job sinking in the arm triangle in the second. He really needs to work on his stand up though or he will get caught at some point.

I think Velasquez will probably be quietly confident after watching that.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 4, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> for professionals a lot of these dudes have pretty meh cardio.



try dumping a crapload of punches in a short amount of time when you're over 260 :\.


----------



## illusion (Jul 4, 2010)

Chidori Mistress said:


> Brock's stand up is fucked but since people can't stop his takedowns, he wins.
> what's all this baddest man on the planet business? don't make me laugh.



He's considered one of the top two P4P MMA HW fighters in the world, which gives him a pretty good "claim" as the baddest man on the planet.

Not sure why that would make you laugh, I know I wouldn't fuck with him.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 4, 2010)

Carwin proved everyone right, he has no stamina whatsoever...

Jesus I was so surprised he was gassed out like that!


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 4, 2010)

illusion said:


> He's considered one of the top two *P4P MMA* HW fighters in the world, which gives him a pretty good "claim" as the baddest man on the planet.
> 
> Not sure why that would make you laugh, I know I wouldn't fuck with him.



Top 2 P4P MMA hw fighter? That doesn't really make sense. And he would likely be considered one of the top 3 if we're including disputes on rankings.


----------



## illusion (Jul 4, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> Top 2 P4P MMA hw fighter? That doesn't really make sense.



What don't you get? On the P4P MMA HW list, he's in the top 2. 



> And he would likely be considered one of the top 3 if we're including disputes on rankings.



What two HW's do you have in front of him? I've only got Fedor and that's debatable.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 4, 2010)

Carwin vs Lesnar was a really great fight. Brock surviving like I knew he would and then getting the takedown. I was surprised with the arm triangle, i thought he would pound on carwin like he did to mir but I guess he realized he had to end the fight quickly. overall great performance.


----------



## Way-Man (Jul 4, 2010)

It seems to me that Carwin was the only heavyweight in the UFC that had a chance of beating Lesnar.  Now what?


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 4, 2010)

Way-Man said:


> It seems to me that Carwin was the only heavyweight in the UFC that had a chance of beating Lesnar.  Now what?



Carwin needs to get his cardio right, and get a rematch. He needs to learn how to pace himself at least.




> for professionals a lot of these dudes have pretty meh cardio.


It's hard to keep that pace with all that weight he's carrying around. Brock's cardio has strangely never been a problem.


----------



## Matariki (Jul 4, 2010)

illusion said:


> He's considered one of the top two P4P MMA HW fighters in the world, which gives him a pretty good "claim" as the baddest man on the planet.
> 
> Not sure why that would make you laugh, I know I wouldn't fuck with him.



I don't think you understand what P4P means. 



Way-Man said:


> It seems to me that Carwin was the only heavyweight in the UFC that had a chance of beating Lesnar.  Now what?



Cain/JDS


----------



## illusion (Jul 4, 2010)

Seiko said:


> I don't think you understand what P4P means.



Alright, now I get what he was saying, forget I put P4P. Bunch of grammar Nazi's in here, you both knew what I was saying, Jesus Christ.


----------



## Mori` (Jul 4, 2010)

Way-Man said:


> It seems to me that Carwin was the only heavyweight in the UFC that had a chance of beating Lesnar.  Now what?



Eh.

I'd say both Cain and JDS shouldn't be overlooked tbh.

Cain has great cardio, keeps a relentless pace, is apparently well rounded, and seems to have tightened up his stand up (boxing looked crisp in his last, eve if Nog looked sluggish). If he can match Brock technically with his wrestling base, he does have the tools to win the fight.

JDS still has a lot of questions surrounding him (a real unknown on the ground) and obviously has the Big Country fight to come through, but he unquestionably packs a lot of power in his punches, and probably has better stand up technique than Carwin. If his ground game is good enough to survive he's going to be in with a shot of hurting Brock on the feet. If his defence is good enough to fend off Brock's takedowns then lord have mercy on Brock's soul because he's going to eat some brutal punches.

Even if Brock weathered the Carwin assault admirably, it does seem that he doesn't react particularly well initially to getting hit. Maybe it's something he can overcome, but if he folds under punches again he's not always going to have an opponent who gasses out in there with him.


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 4, 2010)

Moridin said:


> Eh.
> 
> I'd say both Cain and JDS shouldn't be overlooked tbh.
> 
> ...


JDS is loads more technical than Carwin. Junior's speed, footwork, accuracy, timing etc is more crisp and refined. He doesn't have the kind power Carwin has, but I think he makes up for it with better fundamentals. 

Skip to about 1:17, you'll see what I mean.
[YOUTUBE]H9-47QR9Fqg[/YOUTUBE]

This is less recent, but it helps my point.
[YOUTUBE]TwfQE2RyU-s[/YOUTUBE]

I hope Roy gets him down so we can see where he's at in the ground department.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 5, 2010)

As a Fedor fan i want this to happen but it seems unfair for Werdum


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 5, 2010)

JDS and Cain are legit challenges for Brock. Carwin was just the biggest yank they could throw at Lesnar. Size isn't everything, it's hard to defend your belt a few times in a row.


----------



## illusion (Jul 5, 2010)

Lord Genome said:


> As a Fedor fan i want this to happen but it seems unfair for Werdum



This is why SF can't be taken seriously, are you kidding me? Werdum beat Fedor, yet Fedor gets the chance at the belt? It's like how Fedor beat Rodgers and they gave Rodgers the title shot. What kind of backwards shit is this?

Bush league! Basically you lose and become the #1 contender.


----------



## Mori` (Jul 6, 2010)

Just don't care about the SF belt situation and enjoy the fights they do put on tbh. It's not like the majority of the fans would rather see Overeem/Werdum II than Overeem/Fedor anyway.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 6, 2010)

Lord Genome said:


> As a Fedor fan i want this to happen but it seems unfair for Werdum


Wow, if that actually happened Strikeforce would be a complete joke. The HW title is more or less a joke right now anyway there though. 


Moridin said:


> Just don't care about the SF belt situation and enjoy the fights they do put on tbh. It's not like the majority of the fans would rather see Overeem/Werdum II than Overeem/Fedor anyway.


 I agree to an extent. I enjoy Strikeforce, despite them having 4 fights and shit-tons of filler on their main cards, but this is a joke.

Anyway, great UFC event. I was as shocked as everyone else when Leben submitted Akiyama. Leben has a hell of a chin, that's for sure. As does Akiyama. Kinda felt bad for the Sexy One, but Leben came back after 2 weeks to fight againt, proved his giant balls, and pulled another big upset for this year's record of upsets.


Brock/Carwin went about as I expected up until that fucking choke. What the shit? I don't think anyone was expecting that one. 

It was just a great night of fights. Not one of the fights was lackluster or non-entertaining. In fact, they were all really entertaining. 

Fight of the night: Leben/Akiyama

Sub of the night: Lytle/Brown (maybe Brock edges it due to shock value, but I don't agree with him getting the bonus)

KO of the night: Brock/Carwin  (Obviously the black on black crime slam KO)


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 6, 2010)

strikeforce is a promotion that revolves around having exciting fights, not around having a structured league.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 6, 2010)

They certainly have some exciting fights sometimes. But their shows are usually so filled up with boring commentary and filler announcements that I fast forward 35% of it. 

Can't they air some prelim fights or something? I mean, seriously?


----------



## illusion (Jul 6, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> strikeforce is a promotion that revolves around having exciting fights, not around having a structured league.



Is it too hard to have both? Cause what they're doing doesn't seem to be working, the last SF show on CBS was beat out by America's Most Wanted and a re-run of Law & Order. 

I admit, they do put on some great fights, but whoever is running SF is doing a horrible job. Just look at how they handled the whole Jake Shields situation and now this? 

To be honest, I was pro SF, a monopoly is never a good thing. Especially for us, the more fights to watch the better, I just think they're running this into the ground and they won't be in business long if they keep doing what they're doing. Start working on promoting your shows (I hate Dana, but he's good at this), legitimize your belts and for Christ's sake sign your champions!

Oh well, hopefully Bellator will continue to grow.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 6, 2010)

Strikeforce has some very questionable and confusing matchmaking. Lawler vs Babalu was a great fight, but what the hell? Catchweight fight between two contenders in different weight classes for a title shot against different champions?


----------



## Raikiri (Jul 8, 2010)

entertaining ufc weekend....

anyone catch the gerald harris slam ko? i'm glad he did it, memories of slampage rampage..... also harris seems like a pretty cool guy, there's a funny sound clip of him prank calling pat barry. and that branch guy was grabbing onto the fence shamelessly lol, even when herb dean told him to let go.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 8, 2010)

I saw the gif, if that counts. Very brutal.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 8, 2010)

illusion said:


> *Is it too hard to have both? *Cause what they're doing doesn't seem to be working, the last SF show on CBS was beat out by America's Most Wanted and a re-run of Law & Order.
> 
> I admit, they do put on some great fights, but whoever is running SF is doing a horrible job. Just look at how they handled the whole Jake Shields situation and now this?
> 
> ...



 Yes, it is too hard to have both. Strikeforce does not have the roster that the UFC does, therefore they have to be an alternative in order to survive.

What exactly was so bad about the Jake Shields situation? Shields beat Henderson, there was nothing they could do about that. 

To say that who ever is running Strikeforce is doing a horrible job is silly. Strikeforce is way bigger now than what it was a year or two ago.


----------



## Ippy (Jul 8, 2010)

He seems to forget that Overeem is no more, and was replaced by Ubereem several years ago.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 8, 2010)

Dana will always talk shit about any fighters not inside of the UFC that have potential to be good in the UFC but refuse to sign or are not yet signed. He's a fucking trashs-talker.


----------



## illusion (Jul 8, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> Yes, it is too hard to have both. Strikeforce does not have the roster that the UFC does, therefore they have to be an alternative in order to survive.



You're saying that because they don't have the roster the UFC has, they can't have a structured league? They could do both and still survive. 



> What exactly was so bad about the Jake Shields situation? Shields beat Henderson, there was nothing they could do about that.



They had the option to sign him to a longer contract before he fought. They thought he'd lose to Hendo, then they could just discard him or sign him for less money, too bad Jake threw a wrench into their plans. Now their champion is gonna be fighting in the UFC, bad business.



> To say that who ever is running Strikeforce is doing a horrible job is silly. Strikeforce is way bigger now than what it was a year or two ago.



Their CBS show (a major network) was beat out by America's Most Wanted and a re-run of Law & Order. I wasn't kidding about that, if you think that's a good job, then I'd hate to see what a bad job is. I'm not saying I won't watch SF, I'm just saying they won't be around in a few years if this continues.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 8, 2010)

illusion said:


> Wait, you're saying that because they don't have the roster the UFC has, they can't have a structured league? That's bull, they could do both and still survive.


Yes, I am. You would be watching a completely inferior product as opposed to an alternative.

Think about what matches are considered "boring" in the UFC. Matches that do not have relevance. They are more structured on capturing the belt.

Strikeforce in till very recently haven't even had active champions. Their entire booking style comes around from interesting clash of styles. Hence why people care to see matches like Cung Le vs Scott Smith.

For them to go the same route would make them UFC-lite. In order to combat UFC's more known product, they have to be concerned about giving people fights they would want to see as opposed to a ladder.

Also let's not pretend like UFC does not book dumb fights either. They have no excuse, yet you see fights like Brock vs Randy for the title. 





> They had the option to sign him to a longer contract before he fought. They thought he'd lose to Hendo, then they could just discard him or sign him for less money, too bad Jake threw a wrench into their plans. Now their champion is gonna be fighting in the UFC, bad business.


Like I said, how is that handling the situation "horribly". 

They thought Shields was going to leave, so they put him against someone who was favored against him. Henderson lost, I don't understand what you're implying they should have done - have the fight fixed?

A wrench was thrown into their plans, but that does not mean it was handled horribly.

And the option to sign Jake Shields would not be cheap. Furthermore, to pay a lot of money for a fighter a lot of people consider boring is not smart either. 







> Their CBS show (a major network) was beat out by America's Most Wanted and a re-run of Law & Order. I wasn't kidding about that, if you think that's a good job, then I'd hate to see what a bad job is. I'm not saying I wouldn't watch SF, I'm just saying they won't be around in a few years if this continues.



MMA isn't popular.


----------



## Ippy (Jul 8, 2010)

Fyodor losing to Werdum was a bit of a blow.

If he had won, Ubereem could have just fought him for one of the most anticipated fights in years, then Werdum could have fought Silva to regain #1 contendership, and they'd be on their way.  Lashley could have beaten up the Sefos and Rodgers of the world to build himself up, then Lashley vs. Fyodor/Werdum/Ubereem could have been a good cashcow fight, and their first real PPV.

Now, it's all fucked up. :/


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 8, 2010)

I don't really have any big problems with Strikeforce as long as they have good fights (except for some of the matchups and title fights).

The main thing they need to fix is their fight cards. Four fights on a fight card isn't very solid. UFC showed 6 fights during 116 and it is the same length as the Showtime cards. The problem is, SF puts in all this stuff no one wants to see (Shamrock retiring, lame announcements, commercials, etc) insead of fights. They could be putting up some of ther prelims at least like the UFC will do if they need to fill time instead of us having to listen to the commentators being boring.


----------



## illusion (Jul 8, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> Think about what matches are considered "boring" in the UFC. Matches that do not have relevance. They are more structured on capturing the belt.



That's true, I'll give you that.





> Like I said, how is that handling the situation "horribly".
> 
> They thought Shields was going to leave, so they put him against someone who was favored against him. Henderson lost, I don't understand what you're implying they should have done - have the fight fixed?
> 
> ...



They could and should've signed him to a longer term deal before he fought, he even stated that they didn't even offer him anything. They thought he would lose and they could just let him go, it blew up in their face. They should've signed him earlier, that's how it was handled horribly.




> MMA isn't popular.



It's the fastest growing sport in the world.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 8, 2010)

It may be the fastest growing sport in the world, but it's like comparing a rapidly growing bean sprout to a fully-grown oak tree.


----------



## Ippy (Jul 8, 2010)

MMA still isn't that popular outside of the US.

Shit, besides the odd spot on ESPN, it's still hardly known by the average citizen.


----------



## illusion (Jul 8, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It may be the fastest growing sport in the world, but it's like comparing a rapidly growing bean sprout to a fully-grown oak tree.



Wait, what are we comparing it to? Law & Order? Boxing?

The fact is, UFC PPV numbers have been through the roof and the TUF show is one of the highest rated shows on cable. 



> MMA still isn't that popular outside of the US.



It's actually bigger in other countries, then it is here in the US.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 8, 2010)

In Brazil MMA is fucking insane, however the population never contributes to the sport financially because everything is pirated in Brazil


----------



## Kittan (Jul 8, 2010)

illusion said:


> It's actually bigger in other countries, then it is here in the US.



In Brazil and Japan, can't think of anywhere else.


----------



## Ippy (Jul 8, 2010)

Yeah, 3 total countries out of 200 does not a popular sport make.


----------



## illusion (Jul 8, 2010)

Kittan said:


> In Brazil and Japan, can't think of anywhere else.



Yup, like I said "it's actually bigger in other countries, then it is here in the US."



> Yeah, 3 total countries out of 200 does not a popular sport make.



Who said only 3 countries watch MMA? It's already big in England, Mexico, Germany and Canada just to name a few. It's growing fast and it hasn't even come close to reaching it's peak.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 8, 2010)

illusion said:


> Wait, what are we comparing it to? Law & Order? Boxing?
> 
> The fact is, UFC PPV numbers have been through the roof and the TUF show is one of the highest rated shows on cable.
> 
> ...


 Compared to other established sports. Like Football, Baseball, Soccer, etc... 

The first two are like Godzilla compared to King Kong in America, and the last is like Galactus compared to Spider-Man world-wide.

Yeah, it's growing; yeah, it's pretty popular; but it isn't big enough to compete with popular television programming or other sporting events (I know the PPV numbers for it are bigger than Boxing, but Boxing still is 500x bigger world-wide).


----------



## illusion (Jul 8, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Compared to other established sports. Like Football, Baseball, Soccer, etc...
> 
> The first two are like Godzilla compared to King Kong in America, and the last is like Galactus compared to Spider-Man world-wide.



This is true, but it's only been around for about 20 years, compared to other sports it's growing at a ridiculous speed. I'm not saying it's the biggest sport, I was just saying it was the fastest growing and it is already pretty popular worldwide.



> Yeah, it's growing; yeah, it's pretty popular; but it isn't big enough to compete with popular television programming or other sporting events (I know the PPV numbers for it are bigger than Boxing, but Boxing still is 500x bigger world-wide).



I used to be the biggest Boxing fan, but it's dead. They've got one more super fight left, then that's it. Boxing had a 100 year head start, but MMA will surpass it within the next 5-10 years worldwide.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 8, 2010)

the next DREAM is coming up soon, we having predictions for that?


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jul 8, 2010)

illusion said:


> Their CBS show (a major network) was beat out by America's Most Wanted and a re-run of Law & Order. I wasn't kidding about that, if you think that's a good job, then I'd hate to see what a bad job is. I'm not saying I won't watch SF, I'm just saying they won't be around in a few years if this continues.



This was a friday night though. No one watches TV on friday nights except for old people, kids and losers.

They need a show on during saturday or monday.


----------



## Mori` (Jul 10, 2010)

Dream 15 was pretty good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 12, 2010)

I didn't know it happened already.  What happened? Who fought?


----------



## Havoc (Jul 12, 2010)

illusion said:


> This is true, but it's only been around for about 20 years, compared to other sports it's growing at a ridiculous speed. I'm not saying it's the biggest sport, I was just saying it was the fastest growing and it is already pretty popular worldwide.
> 
> 
> 
> I used to be the biggest Boxing fan, but it's dead. They've got one more super fight left, then that's it. Boxing had a 100 year head start, but MMA will surpass it within the next 5-10 years worldwide.


Basketball is growing faster than MMA worldwide.


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 12, 2010)

Aoki snapped that guy's ankle.
[YOUTUBE]oKJrmG4Jec8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mori` (Jul 13, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I didn't know it happened already.  What happened? Who fought?



Aoki vs Kawajiri
JZ Cavalcante vs Kikuno
Mousasi vs Jake O'Brien
Manhoef vs Mizuno (the one who got wailed on by Cro Cop)
Omigawa vs Young Sam Jung
Ishida (the one who's fought Melendez a couple of times) vs DJ Taiki
Kaz Nakamura vs Karl Amoussou


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 13, 2010)

Wasn't Overeem supposed to be on the card?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 13, 2010)

He was probably too busy being Uber.

I should watch those fights, some good-looking ones on there. I hear Manhoef lost again.


----------



## Mori` (Jul 13, 2010)

Dante10 said:


> Wasn't Overeem supposed to be on the card?



Dream announced his participation vs Ricco Rodriguez without him actually saying he'd participate =p 

Dream are shitty in terms of their matchmaking, they often leave it till a week or two before the event to actually confirm/announce things.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I should watch those fights, some good-looking ones on there. I hear Manhoef lost again.



He did, I think his chins shot tbh, Mizuno dropped him at one point and finished via sub (surprise).

Anyway, it was definitely a pretty solid event ^^

==

On an unrelated note, Mark Hunt in the UFC lolololol xD


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 13, 2010)

I saw that. I think Mark Hunt might be able to make a comback, but he doesn't have all that much to come back to. He was never really top 10 or anything. He just had the ability to not get knocked out (which has since faded away).

Still, I'm kinda looking forward to him in the UFC. I remember the good old days when everyone on Sherdog said he'd clean out the division.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jul 15, 2010)

Nightmare Brother said:


> Fyodor losing to Werdum was a bit of a blow.
> 
> If he had won, Ubereem could have just fought him for one of the most anticipated fights in years, then Werdum could have fought Silva to regain #1 contendership, and they'd be on their way.  Lashley could have beaten up the Sefos and Rodgers of the world to build himself up, then Lashley vs. Fyodor/Werdum/Ubereem could have been a good cashcow fight, and their first real PPV.
> 
> Now, it's all fucked up. :/



Do you think Fedor is done/out of prime after that fight or was it just a minor setback?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2010)

Fedor is only 33, right? He still has at least a few years before anyone can claim he's out of his prime.

Fat? Maybe. Out of shape? Possibly, but I don't buy either excuse.

Maybe he took Werdum lightly (but he says he didn't). I think Fedor is better than he has ever been just with his experience, it's just he got sloppy and did something crazy and lost the fight. But his fighting style has always been similar to what he displayed.

Minor setback. He'll be back, but people will realize he's not invincible, and he will likely lose again eventually, if he keeps fighting.


----------



## Ippy (Jul 15, 2010)

heavy_rasengan said:


> Do you think Fedor is done/out of prime after that fight or was it just a minor setback?


He only lost one fight.

The problem with combat sports is the fact that events are so far apart from one another, it's easy to forget previous accomplishments, which doesn't happen in sports where a team could lose one game, and win three straight later on in the week.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 15, 2010)

heavy_rasengan said:


> Do you think Fedor is done/out of prime after that fight or was it just a minor setback?


nah it was jsut a case of him making a mistake, happens to all fighters

just took fedor almost a decade lol

i do think he underestimated werdums bjj though


----------



## mortsleam (Jul 15, 2010)

On Fedor: 
In the MMA world I never bought that Fedor was the #1 Pound 4 Pound and his last fight proved it, his last top notch opponent was really Mirko Cro Cop in 2005 and before that Big Nog in 2004. Matt Lindland is a 185 lb fighter, he doesn't count. Many people consider Tim Sylvia a joke, Arvlowski isn't too good anymore, and Roger's is the #10 heavyweight in the world in most rankings. I honestly never knew why he was ever #1 in the world, when their are heavy weights like Cain Velasquez who just knocked Emelianenko's biggest feat the fuck out. Their were fighters like GSP, Anderson Silva and others and Fedor was #1, can somebody explain? 

And I disagree that Dream has the best lightweight fighters in the world, it is proven over and over again Asains suck ass at fighting.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 15, 2010)

lol Cain Velasquez? He knocked Nog out when he wasn't in his prime and the kid hasn't even had 10 fights yet. Why wouldn't Fedor be ranked over him?

And Tim Sylvia is still the most dominating UFC HW champ to date, and it wasn't the stone ages when he left either.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 15, 2010)

I'd still love to see Fedor drop down to 205. A fight with King Mo or Hendo would be awesome imo.


----------



## mortsleam (Jul 16, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> lol Cain Velasquez? He knocked Nog out when he wasn't in his prime and the kid hasn't even had 10 fights yet. Why wouldn't Fedor be ranked over him?
> 
> And Tim Sylvia is still the most dominating UFC HW champ to date, and it wasn't the stone ages when he left either.



It was stone ages, name one name worth mentioning that Sylvia beat when he was a champion, Sylvia's high light reel is him getting knocked out. I was exaggerating big time when I said Cain should have been ranked higher than Fedor, but he should definitely be ranked higher than him now. Cain is ranked higher than JDS, and JDS knocked Werdum the fuck out, and shortly after that Werdum was cut from the UFC. I'm just saying Fedor was #1 MMA Fighter during the Stone Ages, he should have never been #1 in 2010.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jul 16, 2010)

mortsleam said:


> It was stone ages, name one name worth mentioning that Sylvia beat when he was a champion, Sylvia's high light reel is him getting knocked out. I was exaggerating big time when I said Cain should have been ranked higher than Fedor, but he should definitely be ranked higher than him now. Cain is ranked higher than JDS, and JDS knocked Werdum the fuck out, and shortly after that Werdum was cut from the UFC. I'm just saying Fedor was #1 MMA Fighter during the Stone Ages, he should have never been #1 in 2010.



Sylvia beat Arslovski twice...Maybe Cain stands a chance now but Fedor is still undoubtedly the best MMA fighter of all time.  Honestly I still think he could handle Cain with mild difficulty. Cain has only fought one top rated opponent his entire career and that is Nog. Rothwell and Kongo were not even top rated when fighting him and the rest of his fights are cans. So yea I still think its too early to pit him against Fedor.


----------



## Fat Free Milk (Jul 16, 2010)

Fedor's loss proved he was ready for a title shot by Strikeforce's logic. Can't wait to see him get wrecked twice in a row. Go Ubereem!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 16, 2010)

People will always come to the rescue to defend certain fighters. Like me with Mirko, and others with Fedor. The logic behind it isn't always very sound.

Bottom line is that Fedor will bounce back and win some fights, but he'll lose another before his career is over if he fights enough, then people will just say he's overrated again.


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 16, 2010)

mortsleam said:


> It was stone ages, name one name worth mentioning that Sylvia beat when he was a champion, Sylvia's high light reel is him getting knocked out. I was exaggerating big time when I said Cain should have been ranked higher than Fedor, but he should definitely be ranked higher than him now. Cain is ranked higher than JDS, and JDS knocked Werdum the fuck out, and shortly after that Werdum was cut from the UFC. I'm just saying Fedor was #1 MMA Fighter during the Stone Ages, he should have never been #1 in 2010.



Werdum didn't want to take a pay cut from the UFC, so he decided to just leave. He was never cut from the roster.

this


----------



## mortsleam (Jul 16, 2010)

he's still garbage


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 16, 2010)

mortsleam said:


> he's still garbage


Yep, yeah he's a total can. He beat Big Foot Silva + The Emelianenko Bros + GG X 2 + Overeem 

All were in or are currently in the Top 10

He's most decorated HW BJJ artist ever.
He's a two time ADCC World HW Champion + Two-time Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu World Champion + Euro JJ Champ.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 16, 2010)

He's a *super can*. 

He has a good career and a lot of potential still to come, but that slap fight he had with Arlovski was hilarious.


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 16, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He's a *super can*.
> 
> He has a good career and a lot of potential still to come, but that slap fight he had with Arlovski was hilarious.



I hope he gets back to the UFC.


----------



## Green Poncho (Jul 16, 2010)

Werdum weakness is his jaw and striking.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 20, 2010)

We lost the sticky again?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 20, 2010)

Stickies come and go. Haters hate and hate some more. :taichou


----------



## Green Poncho (Jul 20, 2010)

Mods are boxing fans?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 21, 2010)

Probably. Mods are terrible people.


----------



## Mori` (Jul 21, 2010)

They appear to have unstuck everything bar the games you conspiracy theorising motherfuckers <3

Rampage vs Machida bout is verbally agreed =)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 21, 2010)

Nah, mods just hate MMA.

Rampage vs Machida, eh? Rampage gonna lose again.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 23, 2010)

So, UFC: Live Next weekend...

I wasn't going to watch it but I saw the match-ups, there are quite few potential good fights...

*Jon Jones*/Vladimir Matyushenko
Mark Munoz/Yushin Okami - _Haven't decided yet who's gonna win_
*John Howard*/Jake Ellenberger
Tyson Griffin/*Takanori Gomi*
*Paul Kelly*/Jacob Volkmann
*DaMarques Johnson*/Matthew Riddle
James Irvin/Igor Pokrajac - _Haven't decided yet who's gonna win_
Brian Stann/*Mike Massenzio*
*Darren Elkins*/Charles Oliveira
*Rob Kimmons*/Steve Steinbeiss


----------



## TigerRich (Jul 23, 2010)

So have they figured out who Fedor is fighting next? 

Would very much like to see him own Overeem :ho


----------



## Vanthebaron (Jul 25, 2010)

I want to a 618 MMA match to support my cousin last night. Wanderlei Silva was supposed to be a guest but couldn't make it due to injury. Jason Rianeheart from UFC 78 was their as ref. My cousin lost his math due to a cut he got a work ripping open. I saw a friend from my high school graduating class. His name is Chris Campbell can he is a kick boxer. He won his math by knockout in 23 seconds.


----------



## Tehmk (Jul 25, 2010)

TigerRich said:


> So have they figured out who Fedor is fighting next?
> 
> Would very much like to see him own Overeem :ho


More like Overeem own him?  I don't think he's fighting Overeem, probably if he won that match.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Jul 25, 2010)

This is chris. He's a toothpick but all muscle.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 26, 2010)

All muscle toothpick isn't a good thing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 26, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> So, UFC: Live Next weekend...
> 
> I wasn't going to watch it but I saw the match-ups, there are quite few potential good fights...
> 
> ...


 Gomi is gonna lose again.  

Looks like a pretty decent card, I suppose. I'm just not sure how I will watch it. They're takin' all the streams down. 


Vanthebaron said:


> I want to a 618 MMA match to support my cousin last night. Wanderlei Silva was supposed to be a guest but couldn't make it due to injury. Jason Rianeheart from UFC 78 was their as ref. My cousin lost his math due to a cut he got a work ripping open. I saw a friend from my high school graduating class. His name is Chris Campbell can he is a kick boxer. He won his math by knockout in 23 seconds.


 So what was that like?


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 26, 2010)

I get all fights for free on my satellite


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 26, 2010)

Can I come over to your house?


----------



## Ippy (Jul 26, 2010)

TigerRich said:


> So have they figured out who Fedor is fighting next?
> 
> Would very much like to see him own Overeem :ho


I'm sorry, but the guy who fought Rodgers and got tapped by Varedoom would have all kinds of problems with Ubereem.

Sure, Fedor eventually won the Rodgers fight, but the big man gave Fedor problems throughout.

Ubereem's a top K1 kickboxer and a Euro ADCC champ.  This would not be an easy fight for him.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 26, 2010)

If you wanna fly shit England feel free to pop up here


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 26, 2010)

Fedor would totally knock Overeem out.


----------



## Ippy (Jul 26, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Fedor would totally knock Overeem out.


Overeem, yes.

Ubereem?  Not as likely.

_Could_ he?  Yes.  _Would_ he?  Good question.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 26, 2010)

Indeed.

I could see Ubereem knocking out Fade-or, yes. Fedor, no.


----------



## Fat Free Milk (Jul 26, 2010)

Fedor's loss to Werdum proves he's ready for a title shot. Then again, I am using Strikeforce logic which has been known to be flawed. It's fine though. Can't wait to see fedor get finished twice in a row.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 26, 2010)

I thought that only applied to people that lose to Fedor? Like Brett Rogers (because that fight made sense).

How about Dan Henderson vs Fedor for title shots in HW and LHW?


----------



## Vanthebaron (Jul 26, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So what was that like?



Awsome. Chris is 4-0 and if Hayden (his assistant and friend that wraps him and records his matches) uploads his fight to YouTube I'll post it here


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 26, 2010)

You  better post it.  I want to see this so-called toothpick head-kickin' some fools.


----------



## Green Poncho (Jul 26, 2010)

Ippy said:


> I'm sorry, but the guy who fought Rodgers and got tapped by Varedoom would have all kinds of problems with Ubereem.
> 
> Sure, Fedor eventually won the Rodgers fight, but the big man gave Fedor problems throughout.
> 
> Ubereem's a top K1 kickboxer and a Euro ADCC champ.  This would not be an easy fight for him.





The only way Werdum will get out of round 1 is by pulling a Starnes or Leites. His only chance of winning is if Overeem decides to go into his guard, which Overeem will not do.

Fedor... he might be able to force a decision win via lay and pray, but other than that I don't see how he could beat Overeem.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Jul 26, 2010)

Here's one of his other matches. 

Arsenal Continue To Watch Tromso Starlet Serigne Mbodj


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2010)

Green Poncho said:


> The only way Werdum will get out of round 1 is by pulling a Starnes or Leites. His only chance of winning is if Overeem decides to go into his guard, which Overeem will not do.
> 
> Fedor... he might be able to force a decision win via lay and pray, but other than that I don't see how he could beat Overeem.


 Well, bigger muscles don't give you a better chin. I'm sure Fedor could knock him out, or at least daze him and send him to the mat where he can finish him off by TKO.


Vanthebaron said:


> Here's one of his other matches.
> 
> Arsenal Continue To Watch Tromso Starlet Serigne Mbodj


 Choked that kid the fuck out.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 27, 2010)

Vanthebaron said:


> Here's one of his other matches.
> 
> Arsenal Continue To Watch Tromso Starlet Serigne Mbodj


Such a long video for 20 seconds of action


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah, they need to cut out them intros and shit. :taichou


----------



## Green Poncho (Jul 27, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well, bigger muscles don't give you a better chin. I'm sure Fedor could knock him out, or at least daze him and send him to the mat where he can finish him off by TKO.
> 
> Choked that kid the fuck out.



You seriously believe Fedor could outstrike Overeem? Dude had difficulty with Rogers'. Overeem may have the best striking among the heavyweight division in MMA. He is also one of the few fighters in mixed martial arts to have good head movement. Watch his head movement against Brett Rogers. Then watch Rogers land nearly ever jab he threw on Fedor's nose. Overeem is likely a top 10 or possible top 5 K-1 HW striker. Fedor will try to do the same he did against Semmy Schilt (#1 ranked K1 HW) and just try to take him down and lay n pray.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBu4GUfju_M&hd=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2010)

You seriously think Randleman will outstrike Cro Cop? Dude had difficulty with Liddel. Cro Cop may have the best striking among the heavyweight division in MMA.


I'm sure people said that right before Randleman knocked Cro Cop out.


This is MMA, not K-1. Striking is a different beast in MMA due to a few things: smaller gloves (1 hit can end it any time), take downs (making you select your kicks and shots more carefully), lots of clench work (no ref is going to come break you up unless you're hugging for 2 minutes straight), etc...


The better technical striker doesn't always win. Just ask GSP, or Thiago Alves, or Paul Daley, or Anderson Silva, or Semmy Schilt, etc. If you have good power, good chin, and can mix it up, that can overtake any striker with a questionable chin no matter how much better at striking they are than you. Just ask Mark Hunt.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 27, 2010)

Fedor could never do well against a great kickboxer, right Crocop?  Oh... yea...


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 27, 2010)

Anyone ready for War on the Mainland? LMAO

Tim Sylvia vs Paul Buentello


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2010)

Fatty Sylvia may be on a comeback tour if he beats Buentello. 

I mean, how many people can say they literally beat up the strongest man on the planet?


----------



## Green Poncho (Jul 27, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You seriously think Randleman will outstrike Cro Cop? Dude had difficulty with Liddel. Cro Cop may have the best striking among the heavyweight division in MMA.
> 
> 
> I'm sure people said that right before Randleman knocked Cro Cop out.
> ...



1 ) On smaller gloves: fun fact, smaller gloves have less force to them, but cause more damage (cuts, swelling, etc.)
2 ) Takedowns: Overeem has had 45 mma fights, and it was shown and noted he know when and how to use his strikes against Rogers.
3 ) Cl*i*nch work: ... you do know how Overeem likes to fight right?
4 ) Question ground game/chin: didn't I tell you to watch Overeem's recent K-1 bouts? The #2 striker in K-1 couldn't knock him out. His ground game? He sweeped the ADCC European Trials, submitting all of his opponents by guillotine choke. More than half of his career victories are by submission and most are in the first round.


----------



## Tobirama (Jul 27, 2010)

Loving the buildup to Toney/Couture, I really hope Randy gets knocked out after a little grappling session, Sherdog forums will implode and I'll love every second of it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 27, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You seriously think Randleman will outstrike Cro Cop? Dude had difficulty with Liddel. Cro Cop may have the best striking among the heavyweight division in MMA.
> 
> 
> I'm sure people said that right before Randleman knocked Cro Cop out.


And that was considered a huge upset, so that's not really helping your case. You're essentially using anomaly to strengthen your point that Fedor would out strike Overeem. On paper, Overeem is the better striker than Fedor - how could anyone deny that? What happens in the fight is not relevant to what people think MIGHT happen based on their skills, everyone knows anything can happen in a fight. 




> This is MMA, not K-1. Striking is a different beast in MMA due to a few things: smaller gloves (1 hit can end it any time), take downs (making you select your kicks and shots more carefully), lots of clench work (no ref is going to come break you up unless you're hugging for 2 minutes straight), etc...


Overeem is a better MMA striker than Fedor. 




> The better technical striker doesn't always win. Just ask GSP, or Thiago Alves, or Paul Daley, or Anderson Silva, or Semmy Schilt, etc. If you have good power, good chin, and can mix it up, that can overtake any striker with a questionable chin no matter how much better at striking they are than you. Just ask Mark Hunt.



None of those guys have been out struck by inferior strikers except for GSP.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 27, 2010)

Tobirama said:


> Loving the buildup to Toney/Couture, I really hope Randy gets knocked out after a little grappling session, Sherdog forums will implode and I'll love every second of it.


I hate both guys so I really don't give a shit who wins, however Sherdog imploding sounds fun.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Jul 27, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Choked that kid the fuck out.


I know chris is a great fighter


Yakuza said:


> Such a long video for 20 seconds of action



It's his intro and outro as well as the fight.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> And that was considered a huge upset, so that's not really helping your case. You're essentially using anomaly to strengthen your point that Fedor would out strike Overeem. On paper, Overeem is the better striker than Fedor - how could anyone deny that? What happens in the fight is not relevant to what people think MIGHT happen based on their skills, everyone knows anything can happen in a fight.


 On paper Cro Cop is a better striker than Fedor, too. I think you're missing my point. 



> Overeem is a better MMA striker than Fedor.


Fedor is a better MMA fighter. He has things that, historically, Overeem doesn't: solid chin, big heart, great gas tank, proven record, bigger gut.




> None of those guys have been out struck by inferior strikers except for GSP.


 Again you missed my point. Completely on this one. I listed the other guys simply by virtue of being great strikers that lost out in MMA to inferior strikers.

Fedor can more than hold his own on the feet, but I think he'll be able to overwhelm Overeem on the ground if he's on top. He'd make what Shogun did to him look like a sparring session.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 28, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> On paper Cro Cop is a better striker than Fedor, too. I think you're missing my point.


 Yeah...and on paper Crocop would beat Fedor most of the times on his feet. Just like an inferior ground fighter could beat a better ground fighter, shit happens which is why they fight. And Fedor beat Crocop because he took him down. 




> Fedor is a better MMA fighter. He has things that, historically, Overeem doesn't: solid chin, big heart, great gas tank, proven record, bigger gut.


Are we not talking about striker? 





> Again you missed my point. Completely on this one. I listed the other guys simply by virtue of being great strikers that lost out in MMA to inferior strikers.


You listed a bunch of names. Who did Paul Daley get out struck by? Who did Thiago Alves get out struck by? 



> Fedor can more than hold his own on the feet, but I think he'll be able to overwhelm Overeem on the ground if he's on top. He'd make what Shogun did to him look like a sparring session.


 That's fair, but that's not the same as saying Fedor would knock out Overeem - which isn't likely hence the debate.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2010)

My point isn't that Fedor will outstrike Overeem, nor did I allude to the strikers getting outstruck. With the latter point, I was merely suggesting that these superior strikers lost to fighters with inferior striking, since that's all Overeem seems to have over Fedor. Daley got punked by Koscheck. Alves got choked out by Spencer Fisher, knocked out by Fitch (how does that even happen? lolupkicks), and punked by GSP. 

The former is just my providing reason as to why Fedor would win, and that he does have a solid chance at knocking out Overeem. Just because he's a better striker doesn't mean he is immune to getting punched. Every striker gets punched, even against shitty strikers.


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 28, 2010)

Anyone ready for Jones vs Vlad?


----------



## Mori` (Jul 29, 2010)

It's a half decent card. but I'm not sure it'll be that exciting:

Jones should waltz to victory.

Munoz vs Okami might be good, if Okami's stand up looks as good as it does vs Linhares he might cause Munoz some real problems on the feet, but if Munoz can outwrestle him it may end up going the same way as the Sonnen fight.

Griffin will outwork Gomi, Gomi will in all likelihood continue to be a shadow of the fighter he was in his heyday while Griffins conditioning lets him take a UD.

Ellenberger vs Howard will probably be entertaining, leaning towards Ellenberger


----------



## Ippy (Jul 29, 2010)

Green Poncho said:


> 1 ) On smaller gloves: fun fact, smaller gloves have less force to them, but cause more damage (cuts, swelling, etc.)
> 2 ) Takedowns: Overeem has had 45 mma fights, and it was shown and noted he know when and how to use his strikes against Rogers.
> 3 ) Cl*i*nch work: ... you do know how Overeem likes to fight right?
> 4 ) Question ground game/chin: didn't I tell you to watch Overeem's recent K-1 bouts? The #2 striker in K-1 couldn't knock him out. His ground game? He sweeped the ADCC European Trials, submitting all of his opponents by guillotine choke. More than half of his career victories are by submission and most are in the first round.


Thank you, thank you, thank you...

Ubereem love makes the world go 'round...



Tobirama said:


> Loving the buildup to Toney/Couture, I really hope Randy gets knocked out after a little grappling session, Sherdog forums will implode and I'll love every second of it.


It will be oh so sweet.

I've long been in the "Couture is overrated" camp, and him losing to a boxer with minimal cross training will be sweet.



Dante10 said:


> Anyone ready for Jones vs Vlad?


Jones should walk right through him.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2010)

Jones vs Vlad is not a very interesting or exciting matchup, but it's a tough one to call. I think Vlad could control Jones to a UD, but that's not really easy to say since I haven't seen Jones off his back that much against a wrestler of Vlad's caliber. I would put my money on Jones, but it could go either way.

Okami will most likely win, but I wouldn't be surprised if he lost. Either way it's going to a decision. I'd pick Munoz just for the hell of it.

Griffin will definitely beat Gomi. I might even pick Griffin if this fight happened in Gomi's so-called prime. He just has the style to take Gomi and control him all night, possibly even submit him if Gomi is having a bad hair day or something.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 29, 2010)

Shame Joe Daddy dropped out. I think Gomi could have beat him.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm sure he could've beaten Joe Stevenson. His little T-rex arms wouldn't do him any favors in the standup, and Gomi could probably avoid getting taken down decently enough to score a TKO.


----------



## Ippy (Jul 29, 2010)

Joe Daddy's been on a decline for a while now.

What the hell happened?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2010)

When BJ Penn licked his blood he performed some Hawaiin voodoo curse on his ass.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2010)

I'd like to see that. 

I've seen a few of his more recent K-1 fights (primarily his losses ), but not very many of them. I have seen almost all of his PRIDE fights already, and his recent MMA fights, of course. 

I think with Stevenson, he thinks he is a better striker than he actually is. He needs to get back to basics.


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 29, 2010)

Munoz's GnP is fucking brutal, You could hear those loud ass thuds when he hit Grove. If Mark gets on top it's not going to be pretty. Yushin has a great jab and better standup overall by a lot, since Mark isn't so good on his feet he has to get him down quick.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jul 30, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> Yeah...and on paper Crocop would beat Fedor most of the times on his feet. Just like an inferior ground fighter could beat a better ground fighter, shit happens which is why they fight. And Fedor beat Crocop because he took him down.
> 
> 
> Are we not talking about striker?
> ...



Striking was Cro Cops A game and Fedor DID outstrike him. It was clear from what I saw and actually very astonishing that Fedor not only went toe to toe with him but actually managed to out strike him in the process. It was sad to see Fedor getting caught by Werdum because what makes Fedor a legendary fighter is his need to fight his opponents at THEIR game. Though this proved to be a mistake when fighting Werdum.

What are your thoughts on Overeem against the top UFC heavyweights? I think he can take Lesnar, Carwin with mild difficulty, Cain with difficulty and JDS would be a very very interesting fight.


----------



## Xerces (Jul 30, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> On paper Cro Cop is a better striker than Fedor, too. I think you're missing my point.



Didn't look that way when he owned him standing up, back in their primes.

Just found out this thread existed


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 31, 2010)

Ippy said:


> Ubereem vs. JDS would be epic.


I concur.

Speaking of JDS, if he wins the next fight do you think he'll get to have a shot at the winner of Lesnar/Velasquez?


----------



## Ippy (Jul 31, 2010)

I don't see why not...

Just finally got a chance to see Bonjansky vs. Overeem... and that was BULLSHIT!!!  Overeem clearly won that fight.  He had all the power strikes, tossed Bonjansky around like a ragdoll, and won every exchange.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 31, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> I concur.
> 
> Speaking of JDS, if he wins the next fight do you think he'll get to have a shot at the winner of Lesnar/Velasquez?


Yeah i think he will

I dunno who else theyd throw at the winner, JDS just seems the most likely

And if it does end up going Lesnar/JDS unless Brock shows more next fight thats one i cant see him winning ever bar smothering


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 31, 2010)

Xerces said:


> Didn't look that way when he owned him standing up, back in their primes.
> 
> Just found out this thread existed



lol so? Randy out struck Chuck in his prime too.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 31, 2010)

hey cmon u fuckers go to the prediction thread :ho


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Jul 31, 2010)

Looking at Overeem vs Badr Hari makes me wonder...how greatly would the K-1 bad boy, Hari do in UFC?! We've seen him use some ground and pound against remy in the past! lol


----------



## Ippy (Jul 31, 2010)

With some good TDD, he could easily be the new Cro Cop.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Gomi v Griffin_ 



Gomi just punched Griffins face off xD

Huge right hand


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Aug 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 yay Gomi! 

errrrrrghhh John Howard's eye! He looks like an alien!


----------



## Mori` (Aug 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, that eye was nasty >__<

I'm glad Ellenberger won though.

===

Oliveira's sub was awesome, really slick bjj


----------



## Mori` (Aug 1, 2010)

MMA judging is retarded. How on earth one judge gave that fight to Munoz is beyond me. 

At least the other 2 got it right >_>

Not the most exciting fight, Okami picked holes in Munoz for the most part on the feet and stuffed his takedowns over and over.

If they don't jump Vitor straight back in to a title fight, I think a match with Okami for #1 contender might be a decent fight. That or they match Okami with the winner of Marquadt/Palhares


----------



## Fat Free Milk (Aug 1, 2010)

Never seen someone fall flat on their face like that before. The impact of his face hitting the ground is what woke him up. Fuck yea Gomi!


----------



## Mori` (Aug 1, 2010)

Johnny Bones needs a real fight already.

The mans a monster.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2010)

I forgot the event came on yesterday and didn't watch it.


----------



## Green Poncho (Aug 2, 2010)

Moridin said:


> MMA judging is retarded. How on earth one judge gave that fight to Munoz is beyond me.
> 
> At least the other 2 got it right >_>
> 
> ...



Apparently it was Cecil Peoples. Seriously.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 2, 2010)

What about that Charles Oliveira ...

Gomi was 

Bones boned the Matyushenko


----------



## Ippy (Aug 2, 2010)

Jones is the real deal.

Is he top ten now yet or what?


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 2, 2010)

Should be.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 2, 2010)

Jones vs. Lil Nog next would be a good test.

Griffin would also be a good test for him.  It's time we see him against the elite.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2010)

He could be at #10, maybe #9. I don't recall if Vlad was actually ranked or not.


----------



## Fat Free Milk (Aug 3, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He could be at #10, maybe #9. I don't recall if Vlad was actually ranked or not.



I don't think he's even in the top 20, nevermind the top ten. That match up was a bad idea, last night proved it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2010)

I don't know that it was a terrible matchup, Vlad is a tough guy and has a really good record. He is pretty damn old now though, but he still looks like a tough-ass, salty Russian.


----------



## Skylark (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm looking forward to UFC 117 and I honestly would feel incomplete to not mention Sonnen his last interview at UFC on Versus. He has done one of the best jobs in MMA history in hyping just one single match up. I happen to agree with Chael about Anderson Silva. Now that doesn't mean I think he's necessarily going to win on August 7th but it would be something new imo. He has a good chance. Anderson Silva has had issues with wrestlers in the past and Sonnen's not just technically very well as a wrestler, he's relentless and grinding.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2010)

I haven't been paying a whole lot of attention to the hype (nor do I ever, really), but I have read some of the hilarious quotes from Chael. The guy sure can talk. 

I think he has the potential to maybe grind out a decision against Silva, but the chances of that happening are astronomically small. Silva has struggled with a couple of wrestlers before, but he also has submitted his share of top wrestlers. Should be a great fight if Chael manages to really, really bring it.


----------



## Skylark (Aug 3, 2010)

The guy shoots so hard and fast I think he could take any fighter at the middleweight division down at will, his doubles are beautiful and he mixes his takedowns alot. I hope he indeed worked really hard on his submission defense, cause as you said Anderson has submitted wrestlers in the past before. Chael's striking isn't a factor at all it absolutely isn't on the same level as Anderson's but it's not a point he needs to concentrate on very well.

Nonetheless, I'm looking forward towards a good fight since I already consider this a great card.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 3, 2010)

I honestly think Silva is letting Chael smack talk all he wants.

When the fight starts, I really think Silva will try to aggressively finish him off super fast.

Then on the post-fight interview Silva will look at Chael and say _chuunin lvl_


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2010)

Dromus said:


> The guy shoots so hard and fast I think he could take any fighter at the middleweight division down at will, his doubles are beautiful and he mixes his takedowns alot. I hope he indeed worked really hard on his submission defense, cause as you said Anderson has submitted wrestlers in the past before. Chael's striking isn't a factor at all it absolutely isn't on the same level as Anderson's but it's not a point he needs to concentrate on very well.
> 
> Nonetheless, I'm looking forward towards a good fight since I already consider this a great card.


 Yeah, and Anderson isn't exactly impossible to take down or anything. I wonder how much he's been working on TDD? 

There are some intruiging fights on the undercard, too. Gonna have to cancel all my plans for Saturday. 


Yakuza said:


> I honestly think Silva is letting Chael smack talk all he wants.
> 
> *When the fight starts, I really think Silva will try to aggressively finish him off super fast.*
> 
> Then on the post-fight interview Silva will look at Chael and say _chuunin lvl_


 I don't remember Silva ever doing that, and I honestly don't think he'll change his style at this point. I suppose it's possible, but I feel he'll dick around for the first round and ramp up in the second and 3rd. If it doesn't finish in the 2nd or 3rd, then we may see some dance moves.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 3, 2010)

Tried watching the countdown to UFC 117... I couldn't even make it halfway.

I've realized that much rather prefer to read Sonnen's shit talk than actually _hear_ it.  His voice is annoying.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2010)

And he fancies himself a politician.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 4, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't remember Silva ever doing that, and I honestly don't think he'll change his style at this point. I suppose it's possible, but I feel he'll dick around for the first round and ramp up in the second and 3rd. If it doesn't finish in the 2nd or 3rd, then we may see some dance moves.


I think he'll approach the fight differently for the fans.

If this was a Dana request, he'd play samba and dance for five rounds and tell Dana is his bitch, and still not get cut because he is the man.

However a lot of fans are begging to _loose their patience_ with him and this is a perfect opportunity for him to show he is still the boss of MMA..





Ippy said:


> I've realized that much rather prefer to read Sonnen's shit talk than actually _hear_ it.  His voice is annoying.


His voice is super annoying.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2010)

Maybe. I guess we'll find out come Saturday. I'm not really expecting Sonnen to win either way, but I'd be tempted to put money on him if the odds were good enough.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 4, 2010)

I want Sonnen's face to be stomped and skull fucked. I  hate the guy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm with you. I've hated him ever since he lost to Filho. Him and Jake Shields. I don't even know why I hate Jake Shields, I just do.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 4, 2010)

Because he resembles Sonnen, and his ears are stupid.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2010)

They are pretty similar-looking.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 4, 2010)

Andy will neutralize any damage Sonnen can do on the ground (most of which is superficial). Body Triangle him and control his posture, look at round 1 of the Hendo fight. Hendo was unable to posture up and mount an effective offense from Silva's guard. Basically Sonnen's only chance is a decision via grinding, but I'm not convinced he can keep the pace up like he did with Nate for 5 rounds. At the end of the 3 both him and Nate were gassed, then Nate was able to sink in a guillotine then he swept Sonnen and gained top control. I can't remember the last time I've seen Nate on his back either.......


----------



## Green Poncho (Aug 5, 2010)

If you knock out a girl in the middle of the street, try not to do it in front of Roger Huerta


----------



## Mori` (Aug 5, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C63EusN--Zg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Open workout vids were pretty interesting, JDS has scary scary hands.

Nice stuff with Silva and Sonnen too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2010)

Dante10 said:


> Andy will neutralize any damage Sonnen can do on the ground (most of which is superficial). Body Triangle him and control his posture, look at round 1 of the Hendo fight. Hendo was unable to posture up and mount an effective offense from Silva's guard. Basically Sonnen's only chance is a decision via grinding, but I'm not convinced he can keep the pace up like he did with Nate for 5 rounds. At the end of the 3 both him and Nate were gassed, then Nate was able to sink in a guillotine then he swept Sonnen and gained top control. I can't remember the last time I've seen Nate on his back either.......


After taking what Nate and Henderson had to offer and smashing it back in their faces, I'm fairly sure Anderson can survive Sonnen's ground game as well. I think the first round or 2 he might be on his back a lot, but he won't  be staying there for too long.


Green Poncho said:


> If you knock out a girl in the middle of the street, try not to do it in front of Roger Huerta


 I saw that last night. Too bad they couldn't get a better angle. Now you see him, now he's KO'd.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 5, 2010)

Green Poncho said:


> If you knock out a girl in the middle of the street, try not to do it in front of Roger Huerta


Good     man






BFF


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2010)

Imagine if they somehow duplicated eachother's skills.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 5, 2010)

Machida looks gangsta.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 5, 2010)

117 press conference if fucking hilarious.

Sonnen: no of course not. i don't receive backlash for my comments. i receive praise for my comments. that's why i ran for public office and received 99.6 percent of the vote.

Ariel Helwani: that was the election where you ran unopposed?

Sonnen: hesitates- that's correct

--

Alves can't stop laughing at Sonnen's trolling either xD

Anderson was intense at the stare down, didn't even turn for the side by side pics, just kept staring at Chael xD


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 5, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> After taking what Nate and Henderson had to offer and smashing it back in their faces, I'm fairly sure Anderson can survive Sonnen's ground game as well. I think the first round or 2 he might be on his back a lot, but he won't  be staying there for too long.
> 
> I saw that last night. Too bad they couldn't get a better angle. Now you see him, now he's KO'd.



I don't see how he can keep that blistering pace for 5 rounds.... Nate's bottom game is good, but Silva has a much better bottom game. I see this fight being a cycle of stand up (due to stalling) and TDs. It's only a matter of time.

Lol. Look at Alves in the back.




> You know you fucked up, right?


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Aug 5, 2010)

I love how Anderson wore the pink sweater and earrings that Chael goes on about.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2010)

That picture looks totally fake for some reason. Maybe it's the lighting.

I wish I could watch the press conference, it sounds hilarious. 


As for Chael keeping up a pace for 5 rounds, that's yet to be determined. I think he could do it potentially, but I don't think it's going to last all 5 rounds anyway (hopefully).


----------



## Skylark (Aug 5, 2010)

*Dana confirms title shot for winner of Fitch vs Alves.*



> *MMAJunkie* - SAN FRANCISCO ? The winner of Saturday's UFC 117 co-main event between Jon Fitch (22-3 MMA, 12-1 UFC) and Thiago Alves (16-6 MMA, 9-3 MMA) will, in fact, get a shot at the title.
> 
> UFC president Dana White confirmed the expected plans during today's pre-UFC 117 press conference at the Hilton San Francisco Fisherman's Wharf hotel in California.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ippy (Aug 5, 2010)

Seriously, Sonnen deserves the title shot due to merit, but when it comes to the skills he brings to the table, he's but a lesser man's Hendo, and doesn't belong in the same cage as Silva.

There is nothing he can bring to the table that Silva hasn't already seen and beaten before.

JDS vs. Big Country has title implications too.  Either guy deserves it, though I'm rooting for JDS.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 5, 2010)

Did Anderson say that or is it just a mock up?


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 5, 2010)

Winner of Fitch/Alves gets a title shot? I can't see that being likely. Dana is known to jump the gun for these type of things. I can't see how those guys would get a title shot over winner of Kampmann/Shields. Especially since Alves last fight was against GSP.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2010)

I think the possibility that Koscheck beats GSP is so incredibly low, Fitch doesn't have to really worry about fighting him. I'm pretty sure he's going to beat Alves though.

I'm looking for JDS to win it, too. Not because I particularly care for him, or that I care about Nelson either way, but because he'd be a more interesting matchup with Brock. Not sure I want to see Nelson vs Brock.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 5, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> Did Anderson say that or is it just a mock up?


No it's a common meme used on Sherdog lol. It's what Andy told Maia during their match, and I guess people liked the way it sounds.



> As for Chael keeping up a pace for 5 rounds, that's yet to be determined. I think he could do it potentially, but I don't think it's going to last all 5 rounds anyway (hopefully).


Idk man, he gassed after 3 rounds with Nate. I don't know about improving you're cardio THAT much in like 4-6 months.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 5, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> Winner of Fitch/Alves gets a title shot? I can't see that being likely. Dana is known to jump the gun for these type of things. I can't see how those guys would get a title shot over winner of Kampmann/Shields. Especially since Alves last fight was against GSP.



I don't see how you wouldn't give it to Fitch if he wins, it would certainly be doing him an injustice to pass him up again considering his record.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 5, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm looking for JDS to win it, too. Not because I particularly care for him, or that I care about Nelson either way, but because he'd be a more interesting matchup with Brock. Not sure I want to see Nelson vs Brock.


Yeah, this is basically how I feel.



Dante10 said:


> Idk man, he gassed after 3 rounds with Nate. I don't know about improving you're cardio THAT much in like 4-6 months.


That's easily possible in that time frame.  I just happen to think that we'll never find out.

Silva decimates him within the first two.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2010)

Dante10 said:


> No it's a common meme used on Sherdog lol. It's what Andy told Maia during their match, and I guess people liked the way it sounds.
> 
> 
> Idk man, he gassed after 3 rounds with Nate. I don't know about improving you're cardio THAT much in like 4-6 months.


 Well they are two different fights. With Nate he was fighting someone just as big and strong as he was with compatible skills. The tough grinding ground game is much more taxing against Nate than it would be against Anderson. 

Anderson should be easier to hold down and control, thus giving him more fuel, in theory.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 5, 2010)

Moridin said:


> I don't see how you wouldn't give it to Fitch if he wins, it would certainly be doing him an injustice to pass him up again considering his record.



You could make a good argument for Fitch, but I still think Shields would deserve a shot more if he beat Kampmann.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 5, 2010)

Anyone else scared for Bellator?


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 5, 2010)

Why would someone be scared for them? Did something happen?


----------



## Mori` (Aug 5, 2010)

Getting sued by Zuffa for something I believe?


----------



## Ippy (Aug 5, 2010)

They got caught stealing trade secrets from the UFC.

The Contenders on Sherdog had like 20 threads on it.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 5, 2010)

Bellator is pretty much fucked in my opinion. They got sued over fighter contracts or something. 



> Well they are two different fights. With Nate he was fighting someone just as big and strong as he was with compatible skills. The tough grinding ground game is much more taxing against Nate than it would be against Anderson.
> 
> Anderson should be easier to hold down and control, thus giving him more fuel, in theory.


Well I didn't say it was impossible, but I see them canceling each other out on the ground.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2010)

Well that can't be good. 

Hopefully they'll pull through, but they could be looking at financial collapse.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 5, 2010)

It was nice seeing how the refs go into the locker rooms to talk to the fighters on the rules and what they expect from the fighters.  I've always heard about it, but it was nice to see Big John actually explain it to Overeem.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 5, 2010)

This always gets me.

[YOUTUBE]7n5Hq6ofM8M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 6, 2010)

Dante10 said:


> No it's a common meme used on Sherdog lol. It's what Andy told Maia during their match, and I guess people liked the way it sounds.


All right..Basically in Brazil the term _Playboy_ means a white spoiled rich kid.. I thought Anderson said that to him on the press conference, it would have been lol.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 6, 2010)

Ippy said:


> It was nice seeing how the refs go into the locker rooms to talk to the fighters on the rules and what they expect from the fighters. I've always heard about it, but it was nice to see Big John actually explain it to Overeem.


 I remember seeing them do that with Big John and someone else in the UFC, I can't remember who it was though (actually it could've been Frank Shamrock and this may have happened in Strikeforce). Apparently he does it every single time. I can imagine that gets old.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 6, 2010)

Alves failed to make the cut on weigh-in, he still 171.5 on second try - will fight at that weight and forfeit 20% of his purse.

Anderson staredown best ever


----------



## Ippy (Aug 6, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> Alves failed to make the cut on weigh-in


Surprise surprise....


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 6, 2010)

Hopefully his performance won't reflect on his failure to cut .5 _(ring-rust FTW)_


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Aug 6, 2010)

lol Poor Thiago, only by half a pound...


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 6, 2010)

.5 = -20% $, thats bad.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 7, 2010)

Alves missing weight again is bad. Either you lose a bit of muscle and cut from lower to be sure you make it, or you move up a weight class.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 7, 2010)

> *Kultar Gill:* Sonnen has done a lot of verbal ass-whooping; now it’s time to pay the piper. “The Spider” by broken orbital bone, round three.


            .


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 7, 2010)

I miss the old Wand stare downs, he's one scary dude. Fedor has the best stare ever, he looks like a straight up psycho.


----------



## Xerces (Aug 7, 2010)

Anyone else besides me rooting for Sonnen?


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 7, 2010)

Dante10 said:


> I miss the old Wand stare downs, he's one scary dude. Fedor has the best stare ever, he looks like a straight up psycho.


Wandy stare downs are the best in MMA history.





Xerces said:


> Anyone else besides me rooting for Sonnen?


No, we are all hoping Sonnen will choke on Silva's fist.


----------



## AlphaRooster (Aug 7, 2010)

*UFC 117 tonight! 7pm pst*



Man I hate Silva, but Sonnen is just a dumbass here.

Hope my old schoolmate Fitch wins, And go Roy. Fight for the fatties!


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 7, 2010)

You hate Thiago Alves? You are a minority bro...


----------



## Nimakuzage (Aug 7, 2010)

I really need a stream of it as soon as possible, and I think it's going to be a great match.


----------



## AlphaRooster (Aug 7, 2010)

A bunch of good cards tonight. Too bad for me, it starts at 10pm here.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 7, 2010)

Starts 3am here 

Recording and watching it first thing in the morning.


----------



## Nimakuzage (Aug 7, 2010)

It starts in 2 hours here in Australia, but I really need to find a stream. I can easily DL it after the first screening but I can't wait.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Aug 7, 2010)

lol why would you hate Thiago? 

can't wait.


----------



## AlphaRooster (Aug 7, 2010)

Whoa! I realized i put the wrong name in my OP. I meant Silva. Thiago is a good fighter, but i have to root for Fitch.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Aug 7, 2010)

EPIC WIN


----------



## Mori` (Aug 7, 2010)

Holy shit Nelson's got a chin on him!


----------



## Shock Therapy (Aug 7, 2010)

yeah Nelson took some punishment from JDS


----------



## Shock Therapy (Aug 7, 2010)

Matt Huges, a true legend


----------



## StuckInADaze (Aug 7, 2010)

Matt Hughes


----------



## Mori` (Aug 7, 2010)

From Nelson's epic chin to Almeida's rather questionable one =p

Pretty nice sub from Hughes though!


----------



## StuckInADaze (Aug 7, 2010)

Skyscraper Struve


----------



## Mori` (Aug 7, 2010)

I like Struve, he's certainly not the best but he's got a lot of heart and always puts on a good fight.


----------



## StuckInADaze (Aug 7, 2010)

Yeah he's definitely not the most technically sound, but that come back was crazy


----------



## Mori` (Aug 8, 2010)

Fitch <3

He might not be the most exciting, but he sure gets it done =D


----------



## StuckInADaze (Aug 8, 2010)

Thiago was so disappointing 

Oh well, time for the destruction to start 

Gonna be funny when you can't back all that trash you talked up Sonnen


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 8, 2010)

If Sonnen wins we'll never hear the end of it


----------



## StuckInADaze (Aug 8, 2010)

Silva


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Aug 8, 2010)

holy shit.
shocking isn't even the right word. 

I dunno what to say.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 8, 2010)

Oh the hilarity.

Sonnen has done exactly what he said he would lolololol

Guess that's two legends finally halted this year then.

ed: Holy shit!!!!

OMG that's one of the best comebacks ever! I don't even know how Anderson pulled that one out. That's the stuff legacy's are made of


----------



## Mori` (Aug 8, 2010)

Fuck me, that was

holy shit

no words


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Aug 8, 2010)

OH GOD I ALMOST DIED.

It's not over until it's over people!


----------



## StuckInADaze (Aug 8, 2010)

SILVA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! pek


----------



## Mori` (Aug 8, 2010)

6am! What to do, I've got adrenaline coursing through me now, no idea how I'll sleep xD


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Aug 8, 2010)

Moridin said:


> 6am! What to do, I've got adrenaline coursing through me now, no idea how I'll sleep xD



same lol. 

Predict a rematch soon.


----------



## jkingler (Aug 8, 2010)

Crazy finish, there. I'm also "in shock and disbelief." I wonder if his ribs were really hurt...


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 8, 2010)

Silva let this man talk his shit for months, then got beat by him soundly for 4 and a half rounds, only to slap a triangle on him in the last two minutes and win

Unfucking believable


----------



## Mori` (Aug 8, 2010)

There may well be a rematch! After the way Chael fought I don't think I'd mind seeing it, but I don't see the fight going that well for him the next time around in terms of how he was able to catch Anderson standing, and the whole Anderson not really looking actively for subs off his back till very very late thing.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 8, 2010)

Wow, to come that close to winning the belt, but just come up short. I can't imagine the heartbreak. Epic victory for Silva though. Unforgettable match.

I want to see Round 6.


----------



## StuckInADaze (Aug 8, 2010)

That was fucking awesome!!!!!!!!!! 

Easily Silva's best finish ever, with all that was going against him. Any doubt that he was still the best is instantly erased


----------



## Teach (Aug 8, 2010)

Fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk.

ULTIMATE RAGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2010)

Great night of fights, Sonnen really impressed me though I still don't like him. I was most impressed with Matt Hughes though.


----------



## StuckInADaze (Aug 8, 2010)

Teach said:


> Fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk.
> 
> ULTIMATE RAGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE







:ho


----------



## Fancy (Aug 8, 2010)

HAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## Teach (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm fucking mad, that bitch ass ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) got his ass beaten for 24mins and still won.


----------



## StuckInADaze (Aug 8, 2010)

Teach said:


> I'm fucking mad, that bitch ass ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) got his ass beaten for 24mins and still won.



Just as planned


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2010)

Yeah, he got his ass beat pretty bad. I was 99% sure Sonnen was gonna win. Really exciting shit.


----------



## AlphaRooster (Aug 8, 2010)

Sonnen shoulda get his mouth shut, then i might feel bad for him. 

I'm just pissed Fatty Roy failed me tonight. That set up the shitstorm all night for me. RAGE!!!








Though my boy Fitch champed it out.


----------



## AlphaRooster (Aug 8, 2010)

StuckInADaze said:


> Skyscraper Struve




ha ha he looked like a white Bubba from Forrest Gump.

That lip was fricken huge!


----------



## Green Poncho (Aug 8, 2010)

The injured rib thing explains a lot. Me and my brother spent the whole match arguing about what the fuck was wrong with Silva. He wasn't using his movement, didn't even try to defend himself for the first round, ignored Sonnen giving him his arm for 23 minutes...

Also why didn't the ref do anything about the illegal open hand strikes to the head?

Also Sonnen tapped and then claimed he didn't again. ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

Also...

ROY NELSON IS THE BOSS.

Never imagined he would/could stand with Dos Santos for three rounds, even hurt and back him up more than once.


----------



## StuckInADaze (Aug 8, 2010)

yeah Struve was pretty messed up, but he came back as well.

I guess this was the night of amazing finishes with Struve, Hughes and of course the Spider's


----------



## Talvius (Aug 8, 2010)

i seriously came close to having explosive diarrhea in my pants, Silva better never pull that stunt again. Respect to sonnen for talking alot of trash and backing it up.

Junior Dos EPIC = 

Jon Fitch / Thiago Alves = predictable

Guida / Dos Anjos = Wtf? good non the less

Matt Hughes / Ricardo Almeida = Gracie who?

Skyscrapper = lol


----------



## Green Poncho (Aug 8, 2010)

Oh god... don't tell me you people actually believe Silva was at 100%?


----------



## Skylark (Aug 8, 2010)

Chael had the championship, gotta watch the spider's legs. Really sad story for him. That was the absolute worst Anderson Silva in maybe 7 years. Wild shots, getting caught quickly by a striker of Sonnen's caliber. He was throwing haymakers in Round 1 - that's not Silva.

Where were the sharp, precise shots, instincts, the movement. Injury-related, chin, age? - If that's the caliber Anderson that's going to fight a more title defenses against guys at the top of the food chain - he will lose.

I'll accept the rib injury that really made him that poor a fighter. Still P4P by winning resiliently, but if his striking is really that far gone - he should probably retire.

Chael proved his point though; Anderson can be beaten. I already knew before the match that Sonnen had a chance while 95 % of the MMA community was like, "no wai, silva gon' kill him"


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 8, 2010)

Well, although there were only 3 fights I was looking forward to Silva/JDS/Alves, I got to say overall it was a awesome card and the fights were pretty good.

Right, big hand up for Roy Nelson, I was really surprised he took all that punishment and still went the distance, but I was very convinced JDS was going to win so there was no surprise there.

Alves failed to make cut so I was expecting him to loose, but he didn't do anything at all in the fight, I was a little bit disappointed.  Predictable game from Fitch which Alves forgot to study lol



And now, Silva/Sonnen... Before people praise Sonnen this is what Silva said back in Brazil:

_"He talks too much, all the trash talk, I've heard it all before, it didn't fuzz me at all apart from one comment which I thought it was utter disrespectful towards some of my friends. Sonnen mocked I had a black-belt in BJJ with the Nogueira brother's, and it was equivalent to a happy meal toy. I don't mind talking about me, but when it comes to my friends and what they have fought so hard to achieve, that is a slap in the face.

So thats it, I want to see what he have to say when I make him tap"_

So I watched the fight thinking Silva was going to try and make him tap. And fuck me, I was so desperate in the last round but in the back of my head I kept thinking _"Is this part of the plan? "_. A minute later he made him tap!

I swear I was expecting the post-fight interview for Anderson to say something like _"There you go playboy, you were made to tap from a happy meal BBJ belt"_ 



Guess this proves Silva is the motherfucking boss.... 0-4 down and BANG!, he wins.


----------



## Green Poncho (Aug 8, 2010)

Dromus said:


> Chael had the championship, gotta watch the spider's legs. Really sad story for him. That was the absolute worst Anderson Silva in maybe 7 years. Wild shots, getting caught quickly by a striker of Sonnen's caliber. He was throwing haymakers in Round 1 - that's not Silva.
> 
> Where were the sharp, precise shots, instincts, the movement. Injury-related, chin, age? - If that's the caliber Anderson that's going to fight a more title defenses against guys at the top of the food chain - he will lose.
> 
> ...



Try throwing a punch with a injured rib.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 8, 2010)

I didn't know about Anderson's rib... Nice from him to still fight even though the docs told him not to.


----------



## Green Poncho (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Mori` (Aug 8, 2010)

Unquestionably the second coolest moment of the silva/sonnen fight after the sub...



=D


----------



## Green Poncho (Aug 8, 2010)

Moridin said:


> Unquestionably the second coolest moment of the silva/sonnen fight after the sub...
> 
> 
> 
> =D



That's the moment when any doubt that something was wrong with Anderson left my mind.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 8, 2010)

LoL yeah, that was quality 

All this fight proved is even when you are on your best day and he is on his worse, with injury, you still lose to Anderson Silva.


----------



## Green Poncho (Aug 8, 2010)

Sherdog disagrees. Apparently both Sonnen and Silva are lying about his rib injury and he isn't a P4P #10 fighter anymore.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 8, 2010)

Green Poncho said:


> Sherdog disagrees. Apparently both Sonnen and Silva are lying about his rib injury and he isn't a P4P #10 fighter anymore.



Sherdog is filled with retards.



HE looked  pretty emotional here man.

He couldn't throw a punch properly, no doubt it was clear there was something wrong.

At the end what it matters is this



Champion pulling a Rocky


----------



## Green Poncho (Aug 8, 2010)

I was almost crying in joy when Sonnen tapped and when he appeared to argue it I was starting to panic.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 8, 2010)

I think he was starting to faint when he tapped, you can tell that the second tap didn't happen simply because he couldn't gather his senses to do so. Once Anderson loosen the grip on the choke Chael started to fight back, pretending _(or not knowing)_ he tapped out.


----------



## Green Poncho (Aug 8, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> I think he was starting to faint when he tapped, you can tell that the second tap didn't happen simply because he couldn't gather his senses to do so. Once Anderson loosen the grip on the choke Chael started to fight back, pretending _(or not knowing)_ he tapped out.



He has down the pretending to not have tapped thing before, or he tapped once out of sight of the ref, the fighter loosened the sub and then he escaped.

He did that once or twice before.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 8, 2010)

Green Poncho said:


> That's the moment when any doubt that something was wrong with Anderson left my mind.



I was talking about Sonnen's Ninja roll! =p


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 8, 2010)

Yeah, especially since he didn't put up much discussion after the fight had stopped... He probably tried to get away with it and got caught.


----------



## Green Poncho (Aug 8, 2010)

Moridin said:


> I was talking about Sonnen's Ninja roll! =p



Exactly. I think we've seen what happens when Silva catches your kick and it generally isn't standing there awkwardly for a moment and let you opponent do a flip.

He didn't hit him with his right hand or chase after Sonnen when he got away. Dude just stood there and let Sonnen do what he wanted.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 8, 2010)

Talvius said:


> Silva better never pull that stunt again.


Fighting with an injured rib?

I'm surprised he lasted the whole 5 rounds, considering it must have been difficult for him to breathe.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 8, 2010)

Yeah, Silva was a completely different fighters last night, but he did what Sonnen thought he wouldn't, submit him with a BJJ move Sonnen mocked about during the trash talking.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 8, 2010)

2 mins in PS...



"You've been dominating me for nearly 5 complete rounds... but what's this?  Triangle armbar bitch!"


----------



## Skylark (Aug 8, 2010)

Moridin said:


> Pretty nice sub from Hughes though!



That move was just a cinched up front head lock. Extremely basic wrestling move. I can guarantee you Hughes learned that within his first 6 months wrestling. Usually used to put a guy on his stomach and take his back. I had no idea you could even submit someone with it let alone a black belt jiu-jitsu artist such as Almeida. I guess that goes to show Hughes' strength. That's also what fifty+ fights word of experience will do for you. It's always nice watching Hughes even though he can come out as a gigantic ass sometimes.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 8, 2010)

Ippy said:


> 2 mins in PS...
> 
> 
> 
> "You've been dominating me for nearly 5 complete rounds... but what's this?  Triangle armbar bitch!"


LoL yeah, he made Sonnen believe he was gonna win, and hen he trolled.



Dromus said:


> That move was just a cinched up front head lock. Extremely basic wrestling move. I can guarantee you Hughes learned that within his first 6 months wrestling. Usually used to put a guy on his stomach and take his back. I had no idea you could even submit someone with it let alone a black belt jiu-jitsu artist such as Almeida. I guess that goes to show Hughes' strength. That's also what fifty+ fights word of experience will do for you. It's always nice watching Hughes even though he can come out as a gigantic ass sometimes.


Isn't that illegal in wrestling though?


----------



## AlphaRooster (Aug 8, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> Isn't that illegal in wrestling though?



yea...*in wrestling*


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 8, 2010)

AlphaRooster said:


> yea...*in wrestling*


Yes, if the move is illegal whats the point in learning?

And the way you answered suggested I was questioning why Hughes used it yesterday, I didn't, therefore before attempting to pull a smartass comment, read the shit first


----------



## Ippy (Aug 8, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> Yes, if the move is illegal whats the point in learning?


It's sorta like how I learned the heel hook in my grappling class, but it's illegal while rolling and during most no-gi tournaments.

It's a quick, simple, easy move to pull off, but it causes permanent damage long before you feel enough pain to tap.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 8, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> Yes, if the move is illegal whats the point in learning?
> 
> And the way you answered suggested I was questioning why Hughes used it yesterday, I didn't, therefore before attempting to pull a smartass comment, read the shit first



The choking part is illegal in wrestling.

As Dromus said, the headlock itself is a technique normally used for controlling your opponent, you need stupid Hughes strength to actually be able to sub someone from it.


----------



## AlphaRooster (Aug 8, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> Yes, if the move is illegal whats the point in learning?
> 
> And the way you answered suggested I was questioning why Hughes used it yesterday, I didn't, therefore before attempting to pull a smartass comment, read the shit first



wow!! i highlighted wrestling because i meant wrestling, not MMA. You can't choke people out in college wrestling, but you can in MMA. That was my point. 

So instead of flying off the handle next time, ask what i meant instead of *ass*uming what I meant.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 8, 2010)

Now now, children...


----------



## Talvius (Aug 8, 2010)

i have one question. I have never seen overeem fight. But seeing how gigantic he is i was wondering...is he quick? Or is he just a powerful slow monster


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Aug 8, 2010)

Man...not that i'm just saying this because it happened, but seeing Silva for the whole fight i just could but think that he was somehow restraining himself for some injury or whatever...It was clear since the beginning that he wasnt fighting as usual, but its when we look at him in rounds 4 and 5 (when he wasnt on his back) that we could see how much energy he had in him, annd if he wasnt on the ground and has at 100% he would have all that energy smash a great Sonnen that despite being loosing energy at each strike kept going until the end.

I really was expecting some kind of turn back by Silva, and those expectations kept getting lower as Sonnen kept dominating on top of Silva, but man...when Silva got that triangle on him...i was like "yup, that was it...the defining moment!" i knew he wouldnt let go of that triangle for nothing, so there would be no way Sonnen would escape it.

Amazing card with amazing fights...lets hope for the best in the upcoming events.


----------



## Xerces (Aug 8, 2010)

At least Sonnen backed up his shit talking. 

Well, most of it, at least.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 8, 2010)

AlphaRooster said:


> wow!! i highlighted wrestling because i meant wrestling, not MMA. You can't choke people out in college wrestling, but you can in MMA. That was my point.
> 
> So instead of flying off the handle next time, ask what i meant instead of *ass*uming what I meant.



     .


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 8, 2010)

Wow, talk about a roller coaster card. I wish Fitch would just get to fight GSP now, so I can see him get beat. I swear he almost ruined the Card of the Year. Chael is a warrior, I don't think anyone can recover mentally from a loss like that, he dominated Silva for 4.5 Rounds and still couldn't pull it off.

Hopefully Anderson learns from this, stop training with Seagal () and get a better wrestler to train with instead of Mark Munoz. King Mo or maybe Okami would be the best choices imo.

And you have to love fickle MMA fans, you hear the chants of USA USA USA after they just cheered for Silva or JDS. Then they go on to boo Silva after he pulls off one of the greatest come from behind victories in MMA history. I swear the man pulls off a Big Nog/Rocky and people hate him for it.....


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 8, 2010)

Ignorant fans are ignorant.

Unless all the fights finish with people dying majority of _fans_ will be unhappy.


----------



## Green Poncho (Aug 8, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> Ignorant fans are ignorant.
> 
> Unless all the fights finish with people dying majority of _fans_ will be unhappy.



True to that. Honestly I didn't mind the Fitch fight. Was there much action? Nope, but it was very technical and dominate.

Also Alves has been banned from 170 by Dana White. : D

The main event was kinda out of there, didn't feel anything. Spent the whole fight asking "what the hell is wrong with Silva?" out loud.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 8, 2010)

Green Poncho said:


> True to that. Honestly I didn't mind the Fitch fight. Was there much action? Nope, but it was very technical and dominate.
> 
> Also Alves has been banned from 170 by Dana White. : D
> 
> The main event was kinda out of there, didn't feel anything. Spent the whole fight asking "what the hell is wrong with Silva?" out loud.



Something was really wrong with Anderson. Even on the feet he didn't look the same, no head movement, no bobbing and weaving etc. I'm glad he showed us he has the heart of a champion though, a lot of people were doubting Silva's motivation and work ethic. His cardio looked phenomenal.

Also what's your source for Alves being banned? The Post Press Conference? I'm pretty sure he said he and Joe Silva would strongly suggest him moving up nothing more? I could have heard wrong. Either way he needs to move up, he's like Anthony Johnson they both could be MWs easy or even small LHWs. 

Check him out lol. Jon Jones is a HUGE LHW.


----------



## Tobirama (Aug 8, 2010)

1/ Anderson looked like a different fighter because he revealed post match an injury that led to his doctors advising him not to compete.
2/ MMA fans are the worst fans of any sport in the world.
3/ I'm praying Toney knocks out Couture just to see those same _fans_, especially at Shitdog, lose their minds.


----------



## Tobirama (Aug 8, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> Ignorant fans are ignorant.
> 
> Unless all the fights finish with people dying majority of _fans_ will be unhappy.



Pretty much. It's the modern day Roman Coliseum scenario all over again.


----------



## Green Poncho (Aug 8, 2010)

Dante10 said:


> Something was really wrong with Anderson. Even on the feet he didn't look the same, no head movement, no bobbing and weaving etc. I'm glad he showed us he has the heart of a champion though, a lot of people were doubting Silva's motivation and work ethic. His cardio looked phenomenal.
> 
> *Also what's your source for Alves being banned? The Post Press Conference? I'm pretty sure he said he and Joe Silva would strongly suggest him moving up nothing more? I could have heard wrong. Either way he needs to move up, he's like Anthony Johnson they both could be MWs easy or even small LHWs. *
> 
> Check him out lol. Jon Jones is a HUGE LHW.



The post-fight interviews. Dana said Alves is going to be fighting at 185 next time he's in the Octagon. He was pissed, likely by the fact that he didn't* accept the extra hour to lose half a pound to make weight.


----------



## AlphaRooster (Aug 8, 2010)

It doesn't help that Dana encourages all the smack talk and bullshit. You notice Jon didn't get a Rogan interview? Jon's sister was telling me how Dana still is pissed at Jon. He wants Jon to be more "out there" He wants the big finishes. Jon quietly keeps winning and nobody pays attention.

I hope the next GSP fight (sorry kos, don't see it happening), will elevate Jon's status with UFC and Mr. White.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 8, 2010)

I almost cried when Silva slapped on that triangle. I was on the edge of my seat the whole fight. Everyone thought Silva won, but I had faith that he would pull out a hail mary.

I knew Silva was hurt though. I've never seen Silva throw a haymaker in the UFC.....that was like the ultimate sign. Silva has crazy conditioning though, in the 5th round he still had a lot of energy despite Chael grinding him.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 9, 2010)

Green Poncho said:


> The post-fight interviews. Dana said Alves is going to be fighting at 185 next time he's in the Octagon. He was pissed, likely by the fact that he didn't* accept the extra hour to lose half a pound to make weight.


Ok thanks. I don't know how he'll do at 185. :/ I think Rumble would do a lot better at 185. Mike Swick is moving up to 185 too, so the division can get a little more depth now.


Violent By Design said:


> I almost cried when Silva slapped on that triangle. I was on the edge of my seat the whole fight. Everyone thought Silva won, but I had faith that he would pull out a hail mary.
> 
> I knew Silva was hurt though. I've never seen Silva throw a haymaker in the UFC.....that was like the ultimate sign. Silva has crazy conditioning though, in the 5th round he still had a lot of energy despite Chael grinding him.



I loved when the Shertards labeled Silva's cardio as "suspect" lmao. Talk about a statement. 

Did anyone think it was strange that Anderson was throwing flying knees, low kicks and high kicks against a wrestler like Chael? I swear I thought he was going to box and use his footwork to help avoid TDs. That was the strangest fight I've seen. He comes out in a Gi, stated he wanted to sub Chael in honor of the Nogs. Talk about climatic


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 9, 2010)

Dante10 said:


> Ok thanks. I don't know how he'll do at 185. :/ I think Rumble would do a lot better at 185.
> 
> 
> I love when the Shertards labeled Silva's cardio as "suspect" lmao. Talk about a statement.
> ...



Silva does a lot of crazy stuff. I think he rides the fact that people are scared of him and respect his abilities too much.


----------



## mootz (Aug 9, 2010)

Tobirama said:


> 1/ Anderson looked like a different fighter because he revealed post match an injury that led to his doctors advising him not to compete.
> *2/ MMA fans are the worst fans of any sport in the world.*
> 3/ I'm praying Toney knocks out Couture just to see those same _fans_, especially at Shitdog, lose their minds.



100% prooved


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 9, 2010)

Sonnen disrespected the BJJ from the Nogueira brothers, which are very close friends of Anderson.

I guess not only the injury, but he entered the octagon determined to submit Sonnen using what Sonnen labelled _"BBJ under Nogueira Brothers is like winning a free toy on a happy meal_

I absolutely fucking lol'd when that triangle was made, even though Silva had countless opportunities to lock it since Sonnen don't know how to defend himself when he's on top.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 9, 2010)

The question is, what do you want next? Sonnen vs Silva 2 (likely), or Silva vs Belfort? 

I'd like to see Silva vs Belfort just so that Silva can beat Belfort and his hype train can be derailed.  I'm not big on hype trains unless Cro Cop is driving them.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm not big on a Silva/Sonnen rematch, not right away at least.

Sonnen got the perfect fight; he (very surprisingly) rocked him on the feet early, and when he got it to the ground Anderson spent most of the early rounds just trying to tie him up rather than actively work for subs. Despite that he wasn't even close to finishing Anderson, and ended up getting subbed himself.  I really don't see how a second fight goes better for him, especially considering Anderson was apparently injured this time around.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 9, 2010)

I agree, but a rematch between the two could be huge for the UFC. I can totally see it happening, but that means that the next contender gets screwed (and I don't actually think Belfort has earned a shot, but he was promised one).


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 9, 2010)

I think it's going to sent a bad precedent if they go with a Sonnen/Silva rematch. Every competitive title fight has to have a rematch right away? What kind of crap is that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 9, 2010)

I think only the really, really close ones should get a rematch right away, and generally only if they end in a decision like Shogun/Machida I. 

The problem is that if the UFC holds off on doing it and Sonnen loses his next fight (or worse, loses 2 in a row), then the rematch loses its selling power.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 9, 2010)

I rather see Silva/Belfort first. A Sonnen rematch could happen, it wouldn't need any marketing as the first one was so advertised _(by Sonnen)_ and how the fight turned out to be, all Dana have to say is "Rematch" and it'l be a sellout.

Sonnen will do all the trash talking again but Silva will _(hopefully)_ 100% fit. KO in the 1st.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 9, 2010)

Belfort/Silva first would make sense, but it's risky from a business perspective.

If Silva loses, then the Sonnen/Silva cashcow would lose its luster. If Sonnen loses his next fight the same could happen.

If Silva loses and Sonnen wins, then beats Vitor, it could be a huge rematch. If Silva loses, Sonnen wins, then loses to Vitor first then fights Silva it could be big, just not as big as it would've been.


With Dana at the helm, and knowing how his fat, twisted head works, I am fairly sure the Sonnen rematch is coming sooner rather than later.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 9, 2010)

Dana is not a business guru, he is just a little kid with a lot of money


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 9, 2010)

He's also a wily and greedy son of a bitch. Love him or hate him, he isn't going to miss out on an opportunity to make a solid buck.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 9, 2010)

I have nothing against him, I think some of his decisions are stupid but some are good, majority of his comments I like because its a fan comment rather than being political about everything.

I'm 50/50 about him.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 9, 2010)

He has one of the best jobs ever, that's for sure. Millions of dollars, absorbed into MMA (and a geniune fan of it), eating hot dogs. Man, I wish I was Dana White sometimes. If I increase my f-bomb count exponentially, I could at least talk like him.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 9, 2010)

You need a shinny bald head to have the same impact


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 9, 2010)

I can make that happen for the right amount of money. 


I have shaved my head totally bald once, actually. It wasn't a very close shave though so it wasn't shiny. I looked like Lex Luthor but recoverying from cancer or something.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 9, 2010)

Shaved my head once and fuck me never again, I looked like I had leukaemia


----------



## Ippy (Aug 9, 2010)

Being black, I don't have that problem.

No black guy looks wrong with a shaved or bald head.  It's damn near catnip for white women, too.





CrazyMoronX said:


> I think only the really, really close ones should get a rematch right away, and generally only if they end in a decision like Shogun/Machida I.
> 
> The problem is that if the UFC holds off on doing it and Sonnen loses his next fight (or worse, loses 2 in a row), then the rematch loses its selling power.


I'm with you, here.

If they want Silva/Sonnen 2, the sooner it happens, the better.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 9, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> Shaved my head once and fuck me never again, I looked like I had leukaemia


 Yeah, it doesn't work on every guy, that's for sure. Damn my accursed whitness! 


Ippy said:


> Being black, I don't have that problem.
> 
> No black guy looks wrong with a shaved or bald head. It's damn near catnip for white women, too.I'm with you, here.
> 
> If they want Silva/Sonnen 2, the sooner it happens, the better.


 You know what else works on women? Little love pills in their drinks. 


It'll happen. I'm sure Belfort will take another 50 years off or something anyway.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 9, 2010)

Chael should get one more win before getting a title shot.

It's not like the UFC is desperate for contenders either. They have quite a few guys they could toss at Anderson.

A Silva vs Belfort fight would sell a lot, so it's not like it would be stupid to go with that.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 9, 2010)

Anderson is out till Feb/March, he has a cracked rib ><


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 9, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> Chael should get one more win before getting a title shot.
> 
> It's not like the UFC is desperate for contenders either. They have quite a few guys they could toss at Anderson.
> 
> A Silva vs Belfort fight would sell a lot, so it's not like it would be stupid to go with that.


 


Moridin said:


> Anderson is out till Feb/March, he has a cracked rib ><


 Seems like that ends the debate.  I don't see them sitting Chael out that long for no real reason. 

Chael vs who? Jake Shields?


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 9, 2010)

Shields is WW now.

:ho maybe Alves first MW fight will be against Chael.

Chael vs Vitor makes sense too.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 10, 2010)

Alves is moving up to MW now?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2010)

He should. That fatass.

I mean, muscular-ass.

I mean, he couldn't even cut that last half a pound. Like Joe said, if you're unwilling to cut half a pound there's something seriously wrong. He either moves up or loses muscle.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 10, 2010)

Ippy said:


> Alves is moving up to MW now?



Dana White won't have him fight at WW anymore.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2010)

He'll drop to LW.  Him and Glieson Tibau.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 10, 2010)

Alves is way too bulked up.. Maybe moving to MW will benefit his body, as I doubt he would perform better if he attempted to lose muscle mass...


----------



## Tracespeck (Aug 10, 2010)

Alves is still fighting at WW.  Dana wasn't serious with the MW talk, his way of letting Alves know his is pissed off.  Alves hired a diet coach so I guess it worked.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 10, 2010)

Dana does speak with his cock sometimes.



Confirming the injury and the my first post since the fight, Silva wanted to sub Sonnen.

Epic champ is epic.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> Alves is way too bulked up.. Maybe moving to MW will benefit his body, as I doubt he would perform better if he attempted to lose muscle mass...


 I think his problem at MW would be his reach, but he could probably work around that somehow. Maybe he's scared of Anderson. 


Yakuza said:


> Dana does speak with his cock sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sonnen's rib looked pretty injured. Did you see that thing poking out?


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 10, 2010)

Sonnen looked like he was mauled all fight, Anderson left it the way he arrived, clean


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 11, 2010)

> How did Anderson Silva submit Chael Sonnen?
> 
> For Sonnen and those close to him, that question will linger at least until the next time he gets another crack at the UFC middleweight championship. If, that is, he gets one.
> 
> ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2010)

I wish I was an ultimate fighter. Dana, put me in.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 11, 2010)

Silva is the boss


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2010)

He'll lose within 3 fights though, I think, depending on his matchups.


----------



## Skylark (Aug 11, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> Sonnen looked like he was mauled all fight, Anderson left it the way he arrived, clean



He might have looked more damaged then Anderson in the end but the thing is, Chael Sonnen single handedly, turned a fight that initially had almost zero mass interest (original projection of a 300-500 PPV buy by producers), to the most successful UFC PPV buys in Anderson's career.

Anderson is well known to be one of, if not the most talented of the UFC champions, yet he's the worst PPV draw amongst the UFC champions, historically and that's because he doesn't market or sell his fights.

Perhaps, the hardcore fans can do without the drama, but the UFC hasn't grown based on the small handful of hardcore fans, it's the masses that grow a sport and the masses have their interest drawn from drama.

Whatever piece of the PPV cake Andy gets, he owes it to Chael's diarrhea of the mouth. I'm not necessarily giving an opinion of whether it's good or bad, but those are the facts, and following these facts, you will certainly see more pre-fight hyper-drama. Dana might have Chael host conferences on how to stir up mass interest after this.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2010)

Hype, trash-talk, promotional drama, etc... doesn't interest me in the least. However, it also does not bother me at all. I understand it's a necessary evil, and I don't even pay attention to it.

Chael is undispute king of this now, and I could see him becoming a big hype man. All his fights will be ridiculously hyped now. Can't wait for some more golden Chael quotes (so long as I don't have to watch or hear him ).


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 11, 2010)

Said it before I'll say it again, the fight only proved that even when you have the best day in your career and Silva has his worse, and injured, you still lose to Silva...

But credits to Sonnen to back up his trash talking and for promoting the fight.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 11, 2010)

@ Dromus

Actually I think Frankie Edgar is the worst draw of any of the champs as of now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> Said it before I'll say it again, the fight only proved that even when you have the best day in your career and Silva has his worse, and injured, you still lose to Silva...
> 
> But credits to Sonnen to back up his trash talking and for promoting the fight.


 Tell that to Ryo Chonan who beat him under circumstances you have just listed. 

Granted the new Anderson is better than the old one.


Dante10 said:


> @ Dromus
> 
> Actually I think Frankie Edgar is the worst draw of any of the champs as of now.


 I'd probably agree with that. Though I don't see Frankie being the champ for too incredibly long.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 11, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Tell that to Ryo Chonan who beat him under circumstances you have just listed.
> 
> Granted the new Anderson is better than the old one.
> 
> I'd probably agree with that. Though I don't see Frankie being the champ for too incredibly long.



If BJ ever decides to stop waiting to counter and just bull rush Frankie. I see that fight ending super quick, there is no way Edgar has the power to crack BJ's chin.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 11, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Tell that to Ryo Chonan who beat him under circumstances you have just listed.
> Granted the new Anderson is better than the old one.


Well duh! 

Talking Silva post-Scizor Heel Hook lol


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2010)

You'd think so. But I thought BJ would've won pretty easily the first time, too, and that didn't work out so well. 

BJ just has to come in with the right game plan, really, he is the superior fighter overall.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 11, 2010)

Dromus said:


> He might have looked more damaged then Anderson in the end but the thing is, Chael Sonnen single handedly, turned a fight that initially had almost zero mass interest (original projection of a 300-500 PPV buy by producers), to the most successful UFC PPV buys in Anderson's career.
> 
> Anderson is well known to be one of, if not the most talented of the UFC champions, yet he's the worst PPV draw amongst the UFC champions, historically and that's because he doesn't market or sell his fights.
> 
> ...



What does this post have to do with what you quoted?


----------



## Skylark (Aug 12, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> What does this post have to do with what you quoted?



Nothing much but I felt like giving Chael his part of the 117 cake aswell since everyone is patting Andseron on his chest for his amazingly last minute victory submission and it really was one hell of a thing to do that after 25 minutes of getting beat up but that alone didn't make it a great match it was also Sonnen's talk and walk that made the fight a good one even if he looked like he was mauled all fight and Anderson was still shiny and clean at the end of the fight most of the excitement was because of Sonnen's trash-talking mouth and backing it up in the fight most of the time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2010)

I was shocked by the last-minute submission, but I was impressed with Sonnen more than Anderson.

I still don't like him, but he has shown that Anderson is not invincible. I think people will be a little more confident going in and standing with him to set up takedowns (though standing too long is still a bad idea).


----------



## Ippy (Aug 12, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> Dana White won't have him fight at WW anymore.


Makes sense.  He never really belonged at WW to begin with.

He's much to muscular for the weight class.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I still don't like him, but he has shown that Anderson is not invincible. I think people will be a little more confident going in and standing with him to set up takedowns (though standing too long is still a bad idea).


That confidence will get them KTFO.  It was clear in the opening minutes that Silva wasn't himself.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2010)

Perhaps it will, but they will most likely try it. You can't just sit back and let him dance around all fight.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 12, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You'd think so. But I thought BJ would've won pretty easily the first time, too, and that didn't work out so well.
> 
> BJ just has to come in with the right game plan, really, he is the superior fighter overall.



I'm not sure how good BJ's takedowns are, but that seemed to be the biggest thing missing from his arsenal. I'm sure he has the ability to take Edgar down, if he were really inclined to go down that path.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2010)

I don't think BJ has the best takedowns in the world. I can't remember the last time he actually tried to take someone with good TDD down, really.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 12, 2010)

he took down kenny florian really easily. 

BJ has good wrestling, we don't see his takedowns because he likes to rock his opponent before throwing them down for the submission.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 12, 2010)

His coaches were literally begging him to go for the TD against Edgar. I really hope he at least makes an attempt for some TD's this time around. Can't see why he wouldn't. Just sticking with his hands really makes him too predictable. His boxing really isn't _that_ much better then Edgar's imo.



Violent By Design said:


> he took down kenny florian really easily.
> 
> BJ has good wrestling, we don't see his takedowns because he likes to rock his opponent before throwing them down for the submission.



Ah, yeah forgot about that. He really turned the tables on Florian there.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> he took down kenny florian really easily.
> 
> BJ has good wrestling, we don't see his takedowns because he likes to rock his opponent before throwing them down for the submission.


To be fair, Kenny doesn't have the world's best defense either. He can usually get away with being taken down and still win off his back.


StrawHat4Life said:


> His coaches were literally begging him to go for the TD against Edgar. I really hope he at least make an attempt for some TD's this time around. Can't see why he wouldn't. Just sticking with his hands really makes him too predictable. His boxing really isn't _that_ much better then Edgar's imo.


Indeed, he relies too much on his standup these days. I mean, at what point do you say "okay, I'm losing the standup, let's play to my strengths"?


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 12, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> To be fair, Kenny doesn't have the world's best defense either. He can usually get away with being taken down and still win off his back.



Clay Guida couldn't take him down, so it's at least above average.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 12, 2010)

Don't like Kenny


----------



## Skylark (Aug 12, 2010)

In Abu Dhabi, Frankie controlled the fight. He kept BJ exactly where he wanted him; on his feet, flat-footed, in the center of the octagon. He was swooping in on him like fighter planes on King Kong, and scoring.

BJ's still the greatest lightweight ever, by a lot, but Frankie might just have his number. 

I'm looking forward to UFC 118.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 12, 2010)

Anyone excited?  Indifferent?  Displeased?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2010)

I think BJ takes it in the rematch, but I could always be wrong.


I'm semi-excied about Arona coming to the UFC. I like the guy for whatever reason and I think he'll do well if he can shake off the 2 years+ ring rust. I mean, that's a ridiculous layoff.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 12, 2010)

Arona fought last year.


----------



## Skylark (Aug 12, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think BJ takes it in the rematch, but I could always be wrong.



I just think that Edgar really grew as the fight went on last time. He started to believe he could beat Penn. He's going in knowing he can beat him this time. Edgar is tougher than oil leak capping for BP. He can be beaten but he's giving 5 rounds of quality for 5 minutes a round, with real talent in every area of the sport and a world class game plan and extreme mental toughness. I don't know if BJ can really be the decisive winner in 3 rounds out of 5 against a guy like Frankie. Frankie sure as hell isn't beating himself.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 12, 2010)

Ippy said:


> Anyone excited?  Indifferent?  Displeased?


Awesome news


----------



## Ippy (Aug 12, 2010)

If nothing else, when he loses, he loses in epic fashion.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 12, 2010)

True, Arona could be the next HL reel sensation. He can return to his glory days in Pride.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 13, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> Arona fought last year.


 I forgot all about that fight.  

Thinking back now, however, I remember the hype about the card in Brazil.


Dromus said:


> I just think that Edgar really grew as the fight went on last time. He started to believe he could beat Penn. He's going in knowing he can beat him this time. Edgar is tougher than oil leak capping for BP. He can be beaten but he's giving 5 rounds of quality for 5 minutes a round, with real talent in every area of the sport and a world class game plan and extreme mental toughness. I don't know if BJ can really be the decisive winner in 3 rounds out of 5 against a guy like Frankie. Frankie sure as hell isn't beating himself.


 I think BJ can win a decision if he plays his cards right, but I am thinking he needs to finish the fight (and will) before that long.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 13, 2010)

Am I the only one who thinks that the likes of Overeem would pick apart JDS, after his performance against Big Country?

He's strong, has good offense, but his defense is shit.  If he tried that "let my hands drop willy nilly" shit with the Reem, he'd get demolished.

Before JDS' last fight, I was all about seeing the two go at it, but not after that performance.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 13, 2010)

Cro Cop already showed that his defense isn't where it should be. To be honest up until now he's pretty much put everyone away with one punch or a flurry. Cro Cop and Roy being the exceptions. It's not like he really needed defense either.

Off topic: Does anyone like Women's MMA? I actually seen Zoila KO Rosi Sexton with a knee after that I was kinda hooked, then Sarah K. Ricardo Arona'd Roxxy. I think the fights could be wayyyyy better. It's like MMA back in the day. You either have grapplers or a strikers, there really isn't an in-between in most cases. Few women are well rounded like Cris Cyborg.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 14, 2010)

I think the fight revealed more about Big Country, then it did any particular flaws in JDS' game. Nelson took some shots in that fight, that I don't think anyone else in the HW division could take. 

@Dante: I'm a fan of Women's MMA when the fights are contested at the highest level. A lot of the Women's bouts that have been featured on Strikeforce, have ended up stealing the show. There are some pretty well rounded girls out there, but not a lot of depth in some of the divisions.

Edit: Nice to see Miesha Tate win the ladies tournament.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 14, 2010)

The only person to put Roy away is Andre, and he hits like a tank. Roy's chin is really underrated if you ask me.

Lol @ Ryan Couture making his dad proud. Nice way to make a debut.

Meisha/Hitomi in the finals was the best grappling I've seen in a while. I wish we could see more Judokas make the transition into MMA. Only a few have been successful. Karo, Akiyama, Hector, etc. Hitomi's takedowns were beautiful to watch, she has really slick submission skill too.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm a fan of women's MMA.  I was one of the few who said "Cyborg will destroy Carano", and no one believed my ass.  I laughed that whole 1 round it took for Cyborg to demolish her.

At the few grappling competitions I've been to, the women had the best and most fun matches to watch.





StrawHat4Life said:


> I think the fight revealed more about Big Country, then it did any particular flaws in JDS' game. Nelson took some shots in that fight, that I don't think anyone else in the HW division could take.


Well, it revealed to me that JDS consistently drops his hands.  Every single fight I've seen him in, his punches are coming from his waist.

He'll be easy pickins for anyone with half decent defense and power.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 14, 2010)

Ubereem vs JDS fight would be classy.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 14, 2010)

It would basically be a relatively easy top 10 win for Ubereem, IMO.  

Ofc, anything can happen, but if history has shown anything, JDS likes to stand and bang, which would be a death sentence for him.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 14, 2010)

I think you are underestimating JDS standing game a little bit.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 14, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> I think you are underestimating JDS standing game a little bit.


Maybe I am, but I stand by my claims until proven otherwise.

I do hope they get a chance to be proved or disproved in some capacity, though.  Ubereem in the UFC would be awesome, and a fight between the two will be epic, both the fight and the finish.


----------



## Green Poncho (Aug 15, 2010)

Timmy vs Headhunter... please do this Timmy.


----------



## Green Poncho (Aug 15, 2010)

*TIM SYLVIA BY KO, ROUND TWO*


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 15, 2010)

Ippy said:


> ]Maybe I am, but I stand by my claims until proven otherwise.
> 
> I do hope they get a chance to be proved or disproved in some capacity, though.  Ubereem in the UFC would be awesome, and a fight between the two will be epic, both the fight and the finish.


Yeah, the only thing guaranteed in this fight would be and epic KO.


Green Poncho said:


> *TIM SYLVIA BY KO, ROUND TWO*


Can't stand Tim Sylvia, he is a pleb.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 15, 2010)

Breaking News!

Nog apparently injured in training and is out of 119 vs Mir

Big surprise is that apparently Cro Cop is replacing him!


----------



## Ippy (Aug 16, 2010)

Damn, Pulver just needs to fucking retire.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2010)

Seems Tim may be on his way to a comeback. Now all he has to do is get back into shape. 

Mirko vs Mir would be pretty nice. That way we can hear Joe call Mirko "Murko" and then correctly pronounce "Mir". 


Then we can see Mir get KTFO.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 16, 2010)

Ippy said:


> Damn, Pulver just needs to fucking retire.



Agreed. After that jens pulver fight I thought he should bow out.

Also. 

Cant wait for overeem vs Fedor.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh man, Nog out


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2010)

I wonder what Nog is going to come back to.  Maybe a tune-up fight with James Toney.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 16, 2010)

Man, I like Nog a lot, I think he should call quits and concentrate on training other fighters on the Black House.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 16, 2010)

What did you guys think of Fedor vs werdum and Silve vs sonnen?


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 16, 2010)

Dynamite Right said:


> What did you guys think of Fedor vs werdum and Silve vs sonnen?


We think you should read up the last 10 to 15 pages


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 16, 2010)

Let me get a bowl of cereal this might take a bit


----------



## Ippy (Aug 16, 2010)

Dynamite Right said:


> Cant wait for overeem vs Fedor.


Not going to happen.

Probably Overeem vs. Big Foot.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 16, 2010)

Ippy said:


> Not going to happen.
> 
> Probably Overeem vs. Big Foot.



Dont say that  I always have faith


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2010)

Overeem vs Paul Buentello II: Vengeance.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 17, 2010)

*UFC 121 ?Lesnar vs. Velasquez?*
Saturday, Oct. 23
Honda Center
Anaheim, Calif. 

*UFC Heavyweight Championship*
Brock Lesnar vs. Cain Velasquez 

Jake Shields vs. Martin Kampmann 
Paulo Thiago vs. Diego Sanchez 
Tito Ortiz vs. Matt Hamill 
Brendan Schaub vs. Gabriel Gonzaga 
_* Todd Duffee vs. Jon Madsen 
* Patrick Cote vs. Tom Lawlor 
* Court McGee vs. Ryan Jensen 
* Dongi Yang vs. Chris Camozzi

** Not Official*_​


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 17, 2010)

Cain is going to lose. I think he's way overhyped at this point in his career, but that's just my gut feeling. Maybe he'll surprise me.

Diego could be looking at another shiny loss on his record. It's a shame, too, I actually am a Diego fan and thought he was going to make a title run up until he lost to Koscheck and Fitch. I think he has lost part of his mental edge and it just turned into insanity and "YES!".

I also wonder if Ortiz will retire once Hamill beats him. Maybe he'll go in for one more fight against some random scrub and lose that, too, then retire.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 17, 2010)

I hope cain wins with the entirety of my being.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 18, 2010)

I am actually hoping Cain wins


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm hoping Brock wins. 

I don't like Cain because I'm racist.


----------



## Arachnia (Aug 18, 2010)

Cain 

My next big hope for beating Brock.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2010)

I am not really into the Cain hype. He has some skills, but I don't see him as a threat, honestly. Maybe he'll prove me wrong, but I'm calling overhype.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 18, 2010)

Thats what they said about fabrico


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2010)

Fabricio had a very solid record going into the Fedor fight, I don't think you can compare him and Cain, who has no real top wins on his record other than Nog, and Nog is basically a zombie right now.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 18, 2010)

Nog


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 18, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Fabricio had a very solid record going into the Fedor fight, I don't think you can compare him and Cain, who has no real top wins on his record other than Nog, and Nog is basically a zombie right now.



Even though he couldnt finish bigfoot i suppose that is true


----------



## Mori` (Aug 18, 2010)

I completely forgot there was a WEC event on tonight 

Dominick Cruz vs. Joseph Benavidez [should be great, super high pace]

Shane Roller vs. Anthony Pettis [probably a roller wrestlefuck, but pettis is game]

Cub Swanson vs. Chad Mendes [Mendes is the real deal imo]

Scott Jorgensen vs. Brad Pickett [Scotty is awesome, should only be one more win away from a title shot or something]

Bart Palaszewski vs. Zack Micklewright [Palaszewski...probably]


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 19, 2010)

Great night of fights yet again from the WEC. 

Mendes and Pettis really shined imo. Jorgensen put on a war, but I just don't see him getting past Cruz if he gets a shot, which appears likely.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I am not really into the Cain hype. He has some skills, but I don't see him as a threat, honestly. Maybe he'll prove me wrong, but I'm calling overhype.



Cain's cardio really sets him apart though and his stand up looked super crisp against Nog. If he can take Brock into the later rounds it should get very interesting.


----------



## Green Poncho (Aug 19, 2010)

Still nothing from Carwin. Hmm.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 19, 2010)

WEC was quite good


----------



## Mori` (Aug 19, 2010)

The WEC is always fucking awesome <3


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Great night of fights yet again from the WEC.
> 
> Mendes and Pettis really shined imo. Jorgensen put on a war, but I just don't see him getting past Cruz if he gets a shot, which appears likely.
> 
> ...


 I guess we'll find out, but if Carwin couldn't put Brock away in 5 minutes of non-stop face-smashing, I doubt Cain will be able to before he gets taken down and pulverized. Carwin has way more power.


Green Poncho said:


> Still nothing from Carwin. Hmm.


 He's too busy pumpin' the juice.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 19, 2010)

Carwin said some shit about wanting to talk about the steroid stuff but being legally advised not to.

I paraphrase, but it was along those lines


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2010)

Sometimes it's best not to say anything. I learned that from the "don't ever trust cops" video series on Youtube.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 19, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I guess we'll find out, but if Carwin couldn't put Brock away in 5 minutes of non-stop face-smashing, I doubt Cain will be able to before he gets taken down and pulverized. Carwin has way more power.


You know damn well that fight should have been stopped


----------



## Mori` (Aug 19, 2010)

Dynamite Right said:


> You know damn well that fight should have been stopped



The fact Brock went on to win is proof it shouldn't have been; he intelligently defended himself well enough that after a very one sided round he was still more than capable of coming out for the second, taking down, and then tapping out his (gassed) opponent.

-==-==-==-==-

Also, the actual Carwin quote on the whole roid thing:

_"I am fighting that fight currently. Being told I cant. I however feel like I should."_

===

Some neat Pettis gifs from last nights wec...stolen from bloodyelbow


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 19, 2010)

Roller had Pettis on the ropes a couple of times and I almost thought he'd got him with an armbar in round 2(?). Great fucking fight along with Pickett/Jorgensen.

Did anybody else find the main really hard to judge? I had it 2-2 with the 3rd being a real toss-up. I think Cruz is a decent fighter and all, but his Riverdance-on-crack shitty footwork annoys the hell out of me.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 19, 2010)

That kick was LOL


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 19, 2010)

Moridin said:


> The fact Brock went on to win is proof it shouldn't have been; he intelligently defended himself well enough that after a very one sided round he was still more than capable of coming out for the second, taking down, and then tapping out his (gassed) opponent.


Brock failed to intelligently defend himself for extended periods of time


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 19, 2010)

Dynamite Right said:


> Brock failed to intelligently defend himself for extended periods of time


No, I think Lesnar felt Carwin was gassing out and decided to invite Carwin to attack, punching himself out of the fight. He protected himself well but at the same time leaving some openings so Carwin would look for that KO.

Second round Carwin was dead.

Clever game plan by Lesnar.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 19, 2010)

To Brock's credit, he did respond when the ref was asking him to fight back. He really wasn't taking undue damage on the ground.


----------



## Green Poncho (Aug 19, 2010)

He nearly blocked every punch Carwin threw, nearly all of them hit his arm. He was also trying to kick Carwin other and spinning and shit. He kept moving and never stopped (successfully) protecting his head.

Why should have the fight been stopped? It wasn't like Struve vs Moorecraft ending.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2010)

So that Brock haters could be satisfied to have him dethroned as the champ, I suppose.


----------



## Green Poncho (Aug 19, 2010)

Bobby Lashley claims he will show his the world his striking.

How many long do you thing he will last before shooting?


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 19, 2010)

Turtling is the last act of a desperate man


----------



## Vegeta (Aug 20, 2010)

I want to read a book on ground work, like a general view if possible. Any recommendations?


----------



## Skylark (Aug 20, 2010)

Koscheck: Canada fucking sucks, talks being black, Cain Velasquez, much more.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 20, 2010)

Green Poncho said:


> Bobby Lashley claims he will show his the world his striking.
> 
> How many long do you thing he will last before shooting?


 Probably about 1 and a half minutes. I'm sure his standup is atrocious.


Dromus said:


> Koscheck: Canada fucking sucks, talks being black, Cain Velasquez, much more.


 I hate Koscheck, but I might have to watch this some time later. Maybe at lunch. He can be good for a laugh.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 20, 2010)

Dromus said:


> Koscheck: Canada fucking sucks, talks being black, Cain Velasquez, much more.


Koscheck is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) but his troll attempts are quite entertaining


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 20, 2010)

That little old fraggle rock.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 20, 2010)

That picture of him on the video is


----------



## Skylark (Aug 20, 2010)

One thing is for sure though... Between stuff going down on TUF12 and Koscheck talking crap - people are gonna be bursting at the seams with excitement once this PPV rolls around.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 20, 2010)

Really? I'm not. 

This is one of my least anticipated fights ever. It's just going to be a repeat of the first fight. And the first fight was not that interesting. 

We can pretend that Koscheck focusing on his wrestling is going to be able to somehow match up with GSP all we want, but I'm sure everyone knows, on some level at least, that it ain't gonna happen.

GSP UD.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 20, 2010)

Nicest attempt this year (made more so by the fact it succeeds)


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 21, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Really? I'm not.
> 
> This is one of my least anticipated fights ever. It's just going to be a repeat of the first fight. And the first fight was not that interesting.
> 
> ...


Yeah I agree with this.


Looking forward to this one.


----------



## Skylark (Aug 21, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Really? I'm not.
> 
> This is one of my least anticipated fights ever. It's just going to be a repeat of the first fight. And the first fight was not that interesting.
> 
> ...



St. Pierre is going to be concerned about Koscheck his powerful right hand, and I'm damn sure visions of his loss to Serra will haunt him when he thinks about this upcoming fight for his welterweight title.

GSP outwrestled Koscheck in their first matchup, and won a three-round decision. But Koscheck has climbed a big mountain since then. He's developed a decent submission game, a dangerous overhand right, and he no longer ignores wrestling in his training. The guy is an asshole, but I think he has a great chance of beating Georges.

Koscheck's not better than Georges in any area of the fight, except arguably wrestling. If Kos winds up for his huge overhand right, he leaves himself open for the takedown, and I'm sure he's well aware that St. Pierre's top control is excellent. Paper credentials say that Koscheck's wrestling is better than GSP's, and if he has not forlorn his wrestling in training, he could well try to outwrestle St. Pierre and play him at his own game. Top control. Look for Josh Koscheck to throw the overhand right early in the fight as a warning to the champion, then look for him to feint the overhand right and shoot.

I'm not a fan of Koscheck in any possible way, he's a dick, but I sure as hell won't deny the he probably has more tools than anyone in the welterweight division to dethrone St. Pierre.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 21, 2010)

I don't know an, I really believe GSP will put another Dan hardy performance and dominate all rounds.

I hope I am wrong.

Other than that I don't know whether I want to see Lights Out getting his mouth shut or The Natural being KTFO. As much as I hate Couture I cannot have Toney winning because we will never hear the end of his trash talking.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Aug 21, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So that Brock haters could be satisfied to have him dethroned as the champ, I suppose.



Haters will hate.

Somebody needs to show the video where Brock goes batshit insane after the fight with Mir.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 21, 2010)

Noons landed some fucking amazing combo's on Gurgel.

Pretty much KO'd him twice; once fractionally after the bell in the first that didn't count, and then once more to finish the fight which he rounded off with an illegal knee lol

shitty reffing, pretty fun stand up fight though.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 21, 2010)

I want to see Hector Lombard fight Thiago Alves at middle weight


----------



## Mori` (Aug 22, 2010)

Mo vs Feijao was a quality fight with a great finish =D


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 22, 2010)

FEIJÃO!!!!

Fuck that was quality, everybody was writing him off, the only person who said he had a good chance of winning was King Mo himself 

Good night for Strikeforce..

I'm very fucking happy for my fellow countrymen capturing both titles.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 22, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]VKYDHjl3IIg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 22, 2010)

Feijao won?

Nice


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 22, 2010)

All fights last night were good.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 22, 2010)

Want Jacare in the UFC.

"Maia is the best BJJ MMA practitioner in the world" my ass.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 22, 2010)

Jacaré would eat his ass.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 22, 2010)

I still want to see Mousasi and King Mo stick around and get better.

Both have the potential to be fucking awesome.  Mousasi was on his way there, until the Mo fight.  I don't know what happened to him.  He looked lost out there.

Him vs. Luiz Cane would be epic.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 22, 2010)

Ippy said:


> I still want to see Mousasi and King Mo stick around and get better.
> 
> Both have the potential to be fucking awesome.  Mousasi was on his way there, until the Mo fight.  I don't know what happened to him.  He looked lost out there.
> 
> Him vs. Luiz Cane would be epic.


I agree. Both are still young (Mo, 29 & Mousasi, 25). When watching the Anderson/Sonnen match the way Silva fought reminded me of Mousasi/Mo.. Mousasi wasn't there, he got toyed around all rounds.

But yeah, both can improve a lot and I would like to see both of them having a crack on UFC, same goes to Feijão & Jacaré.

Not to mention Ubereem & Fedor.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 22, 2010)

Mousasi will be back, I just think he got a reality check on what world class wrestling is.

Mo will be back too, I was pretty surprised at the heart he showed after Feijao brutalised him with those knees; he didn't quit, just kept working and working for a takedown...till he finally lost consciousness 

It was a good night of fights. I'd have loved for Jacare to have won by sub, but the fact that he can win fights via a solid stand up display is promising for his future.

===

Apparently FOTY happened at Sengoku earlier today too, Santiago vs Misaki 2. Not seen it myself, but sounds like a war that went everywhere for 5 rounds.


----------



## Skylark (Aug 22, 2010)

Mousasi's main flaw is his TDD, Mo's bread and butter are his takedowns. Feijao, does not possess those takedowns, just happens to have notably better TDD than Mousasi, so could defend most of Mo's takedowns and then punish him on the feet. Styles make fights, and Mo pretty much has the perfect style to beat Mousasi. I don't think you could say the same about Feijao, as I see Mousasi out-striking and beating him if that fight went to happen.

Mousasi's Jiu Jitsu is more than good enough. He's submitted Denis Kang in the 1st round of a DREAM MW Tournament, that's seriously impressive. Kang is a high level BJJ Black Belt, and Mousasi submitted him with a triangle. Lawal landed a few strikes on Mousasi, but Mousasi still definitely won the stand-up. Out-landed Lawal 42-21 with punches, with a far superior hit percentage; out-landed Lawal 33-19 on power strikes and landed 8 leg strikes. Mousasi won that stand-up battle. He also has TKO/KO wins over Sokoudjou, Babalu, Santos, Jacare, Goodridge and has a decision win over Hector Lombard. 

He obviously has things to work on, but so does every fighter. Mousasi might have been slightly over-rated, but that's understandable considering he went on an unbeaten run of 15 fights, with wins over the likes of Lombard, Sokoudjou, Kang, Manhoef, Hunt, Dong Sik Yoon, Babalu, Jacare and Evangelista Santos. For a 25 year old he has a very impressive resume, and a very impressive skill set.


----------



## Green Poncho (Aug 22, 2010)

In other news, Bobby Lashley has been exposed to the public and King Mo still sucks.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 23, 2010)

Moridin said:


> Apparently FOTY happened at Sengoku earlier today too, Santiago vs Misaki 2. Not seen it myself, but sounds like a war that went everywhere for 5 rounds.


Fucking epic

[YOUTUBE]HYHPM7KbUL0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]hFyMPy02wlQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]aLoRF15c7ag[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Skylark (Aug 23, 2010)

> Penn labels 'greatest lightweight' tag 'bull****'
> ESPN staff
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Captain Smoker (Aug 24, 2010)

SF lhw's pretty overrated. None are top 10 material IMO. Bones Jones is the future


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Aug 24, 2010)

So Silva vs Sonnen 2 will be an immediate rematch.


----------



## Green Poncho (Aug 24, 2010)

Chidori Mistress said:


> So Silva vs Sonnen 2 will be an immediate rematch.



FUCKING BULLSHIT


----------



## Skylark (Aug 24, 2010)

Yep, Dana said so @ ESPN.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 24, 2010)

Chance to see a healthy Silva knock Sonnen out  on the first.


----------



## Skylark (Aug 24, 2010)

It sure as hell is a kick in the balls for Yushin though.


----------



## Matariki (Aug 25, 2010)

*M-1 Global & Fedor Emelianenko: 'We want Alistair Overeem'
*


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 25, 2010)

Didn't Reem say he was going to fight in the K-1 WGP recently?

Now M-1 & Fedor want to fight him, convenient.

Hm;



> M-1 is asking for Olympic style drug testing. Overeem's camp says no, athletic comm. testing enough.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 25, 2010)

M1 is saying that now, if Ubereem decides to agree Fedor will duck him.


----------



## Green Poncho (Aug 26, 2010)

Read the full article, Overeem is a rather intelligent dude.



			
				bloodyelbow said:
			
		

> In regards to GG and Overeem "ducking" the Olympic Style drug testing, "all bullsh*t" was Boon's response. They will submit to drug tests like every other fighter on the card, which means they also are against certain fighters having certain treatment.
> 
> According to Boon, M-1 Global has no intentions of putting together an Alistair Overeem vs. Fedor Emelianenko bout according to their timeline of "late November or early December." M-1 Global is currently putting together a fight against Josh Barnett at Dynamite!! 2010 at the end of December, according to Boon, and this seems like a desperation move by M-1 Global management now that their negotiation tactics of the past (stalling, demanding more money, threatening lawsuits, etc.) have been exposed and cannot hold up. So it seems that calling out Overeem for a fight in Strikeforce was a negotiation tactic to help grease the wheels on the possible Barnett fight.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 26, 2010)

That is quite pathetic.


----------



## Green Poncho (Aug 26, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> That is quite pathetic.



What it is? That M-1 Global is Fedor?


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 26, 2010)

M1-Global are pathetic.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 27, 2010)

Imagine if Overeem goes to win the K1 GP, then defeats Fedor?

Epic.  Simply epic.  

Anyway, who saw the Countdown to UFC 118?  Penn was full of shit.  I usually chock it up to fight hype shit talk, but BJ said that since Edgar answered an interviewers question of "Should Maynard have the shot at you next?", he answered "Yeah, it would seem so." that means that Edgar is ducking BJ?

WTF

This guy is delusional.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 27, 2010)

lol I saw that, it made no sense.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 27, 2010)

Watched Countdown to 118 last night

Tony talks so much shit


----------



## Ippy (Aug 27, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> lol I saw that, it made no sense.


None at all.

I really think he believes the BS he spews...



Champagne Supernova said:


> Watched Countdown to 118 last night
> 
> Tony talks so much shit


...but he's clearly just talking his way to a 1 million dollar payday.

I'm rooting for Toney, btw.

Who's with me?


----------



## Skylark (Aug 27, 2010)

Ippy said:


> None at all.
> 
> I really think he believes the BS he spews...
> 
> ...



I am because James Toney's filling the UFC's money bag, he's honestly promoting the sport and telling people to buy tickets, also hyping up the fight really well.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 28, 2010)

I wanna see Couture getting his mediocre ass kicked, nothing against Couture, I just hate people calling him the greatest when he didn't really achieve that much, only won what he did because of the lack of talents UFC had a few years back.

The only problem I have with Toney winning is we will never hear the end of his _I told you so_ and _boxing > MMA_ trash-talking.

Other than that I am quite happy to have him at the UFC, as said before, it'll bring money and marketing to the sport and hopefully attract some more boxers into it.

And lol at the subtitles when Toney speaks


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 28, 2010)

no one calls randy the greatest, just a great - in which he is. and he has achieved a lot lol.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 28, 2010)

Looking back of UFC and the lack of talent when he was the champ it is nothing compared to post PRIDE.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 28, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> Looking back of UFC and the lack of talent when he was the champ it is nothing compared to post PRIDE.



 Well that would make sense, since the UFC unified with PRIDE. Of course the sport is more competitive now, but how does that take away someones achievements? Jack Dempsey is still a great HW boxer, I'm pretty sure most guys he fought couldn't even cut it in club promotions.

I'm not really sure what your point is though. The sport is in its infancy. 5 years from now, we could look back at GSP's career and say he beat up a bunch of one dimensional cans as well.

Not many have done what Randy has done. Randy still beat greats at two different weight classes. He was one of the greatest fighters of his time.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 28, 2010)

All I am saying is if I think back when Randy held the belts the amount of elite fighters were much smaller. But as you said, 5 years from now I could be saying the same thing about todays fighters.

Anyway, I think he is a good fighter but I personally won't remember him as one of the greats, but as an ambassador  to the sport.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 28, 2010)

Santiago vs. Misaki was a war!

Only problem is... why the fuck did Misaki's corner throw in the towel with 20 seconds left in a fight where he was winning 3 rounds to 2??????????





Yakuza said:


> I wanna see Couture getting his mediocre ass kicked, nothing against Couture, I just hate people calling him the greatest when he didn't really achieve that much, only won what he did because of the lack of talents UFC had a few years back.
> 
> The only problem I have with Toney winning is we will never hear the end of his _I told you so_ and _boxing > MMA_ trash-talking.
> 
> ...


I want to see Couture get beat so I can read how people can explain a supposed "legend" losing to a fighter making his MMA debut, bringing his total record to 18-11.



Violent By Design said:


> no one calls randy the greatest, just a great - in which he is. and he has achieved a lot lol.


I'm anti-"Handy is an all time great" too.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 28, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> All I am saying is if I think back when Randy held the belts the amount of elite fighters were much smaller. But as you said, 5 years from now I could be saying the same thing about todays fighters.


Whether there were a lot of elite fighters or not doesn't take away from the fact that he beat elite fighters. That would make him an elite fighter.

He beat Chuck and Tito who are all time LHW greats. The fact that people thought he stood no chance added more to his legacy. Not to mention he has wins against a bunch of good fighters like Vitor x2, Randleman, Pedro x2, Sylvia etc.

Sure he lost a lot, but since MMA started from scratch - a guy could fight an elite fighter one day and fight a can the next. It's not really saying much. Also, while Randy was handed down title shots, none of the champions that he beat were cans.

Also the reason why he's considered such a great fighter is because of his age, and the fact that he was an underdog in a lot of his fights. That type of story adds a lot to a legacy, and being a great is about legacy.

I mean realistically, if one were to slam Randy - you could just as easily slam someone like Fedor using a similar argument. Maybe not as easily since Fedor barely lost albeit he fought less quality in competition than Randy on average. But still, same points would be made.

Though just for fun, could you name 20 people who are greater?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 28, 2010)

The only reason I'd want Toney to win, is to see him potentially face Brock Lesnar (If he gets past Velasquez of course). The buildup to that fight would be epic.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 28, 2010)

Diaz looking money with the hands


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh shit son. Randy vs Toney is nigh


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 28, 2010)

Toney got choked out like a bitch

Eat that shit.


----------



## Arachnia (Aug 29, 2010)

What the hell did Toney say after the match? I almost woke everyone in my house up when I heard him


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 29, 2010)

BJ got tooled.


----------



## Green Poncho (Aug 29, 2010)

So... anyone else going to skip out on watching Edgar vs Maynard II?


----------



## Fat Free Milk (Aug 29, 2010)

Green Poncho said:


> So... anyone else going to skip out on watching Edgar vs Maynard II?



That is going to be the lowest ppv buyrate in recent ufc history. I'll be surprised if it makes over 250,000. No amount of hype or promotion is going to sell that card.


----------



## Skylark (Aug 29, 2010)

Frankie Edgar, much like Shogun Rua and Lyoto Machida just has BJ Penn's number. That was a superb performance by Frankie Edgar. He just keeps getting better and better everytime he enters the octagon. He dominated the stand-up, seemed to be able to take BJ down with relative ease, and then defended brilliantly when BJ managed to get top position. It was a magnificent performance. I really hope Frankie keeps the belt for a while, become a big fan of his after this fight.

I'm sure there'll be plenty of suggestions that BJ Penn only lost because his camp isn't good enough, or he wasn't focused, or that he'd lost the fire in his eyes, but frankly, that's bollocks. BJ Penn was fired up, had a very good camp and was determined to get his belt back. The reason Frankie Edgar won this fight is because he implemented a superb gameplan perfectly, and ultimately is a better fighter than BJ Penn. They could fight 5 times and I have no doubt that Frankie would win all 5.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 29, 2010)

I like Frankie way more than bj.

Hope he defends a least 6 times


----------



## Skylark (Aug 29, 2010)

Frankie Edgar is the number one lightweight of the world now and I'm sure that he will be able to hold on to that for quite some time and believe me I think you simply just disagreed with how the statement was worded because I honestly was one of the people that gave Frankie a chance in both the Abu Dhabi fight and the re-match while most were absolutely sure that BJ would run over Edgar.

He did to Penn what Penn did to Sherk.

I personally think BJ is too used to his talent being all it takes to win a fight. He hasn't worked out gameplans, watched fight tapes, and done all the other stuff to really prepare for his opponents. He needs to sit down, work out all of his strengths & weaknesses and do the same for his opponents, then put together a plan so he can victimize them. He has all the tools, he just needs to use them properly.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Aug 29, 2010)

BJ didn't know what to do with him last time and even less so this time as Frankie had improved. 
I was happy for Edgar and I hope he defends the title multiple times. My god, I do not want that belt around Maynard's waist. That fight will most likely go 5 rounds. 
I wonder what's next for BJ.

Randy/Toney was just as expected.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 29, 2010)

BJ got destroyed last night. I would atleast think he would win one round but none
? By the same guy?


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 29, 2010)

Hope maynard goes for a takedown and ends up eating a knee from Hades himself.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 29, 2010)

Other than the funny Toney fight I was disappointed with 118.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 29, 2010)

Fat Free Milk said:


> That is going to be the lowest ppv buyrate in recent ufc history. I'll be surprised if it makes over 250,000. No amount of hype or promotion is going to sell that card.



depends on the card. They would probably book a strong co-main event. the UFC has had a lot of crappy main events like Evans vs Silva, at the very least this has a title on the line .


----------



## Fat Free Milk (Aug 29, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> depends on the card. They would probably book a strong co-main event. the UFC has had a lot of crappy main events like Evans vs Silva, at the very least this has a title on the line .



Although Silva vs Evans turned out to be a snoozefest, they had a lot to work with when promoting it.

What can they honestly say about Maynard vs Edgar II? They're ranked #1 and #2 in the world for the most boring fighters alive? They have their hands full with that one.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 29, 2010)

Fat Free Milk said:


> Although Silva vs Evans turned out to be a snoozefest, they had a lot to work with when promoting it


Not really. It was one of the most underwhelming card in years. New Years is like Wrestlemania for MMA, and they had no fights that stook out - thus many people criticized the event before even seeing it. 



> What can they honestly say about Maynard vs Edgar II? They're ranked #1 and #2 in the world for the most boring fighters alive? They have their hands full with that one.



Well, the winner would be the best LW in the world. That is a lot to say. I think you're underestimating how much a title shot in itself could draw. For a UFC PPV to not even have more than 250,000 buys is highly unlikely....

And as for what can they say. They can say that Gray is undefeated, and in fact the only undefeated fighter off the top of my head to get a title shot at LW. They can say that Gray is Frankie's only loss. They can play on the fact that it is a rematch.

I mean you're really underestimating how popular the UFC is. Rich Franklin vs Vitor Belfort at Catchweight got nearly 400,000 buys.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 30, 2010)

Wasn't really surprised by any of the fights on Saturday. Not even the BJ Penn fight, really. I was hoping BJ would take it back, but I expected the fight to go about the way it did. 

Toney/Couture was a joke, of course. I would like to have seen Couture at least engage in the standup a little bit to see what Toney had to offer. It's not like he would've gotten KO'd in one punch or anything (rocked, maybe, but then he could just take Toney down at will).


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 30, 2010)

toney got perfected.

i saw the fight leave bj's eyes, man had a corner full of hype man.

its like wtf, your a black belt jujitsu specialist, your opponent is purple. After the first round, take this mofo to the ground and work your specialty.

man should fire everyone in his corner.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 30, 2010)

Dark Uchiha said:


> toney got perfected.
> 
> i saw the fight leave bj's eyes, man had a corner full of hype man.
> 
> ...



yeah real crappy corner. though in this stage of mma, belt color isn't everything.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 30, 2010)

bellator 27 is now in the prediction thread. only 4 matches so take ya picks.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Aug 30, 2010)

^ my friend Chris Campbell will be fighting a title match here


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 30, 2010)

I wonder how BJ will come back from this one? Maybe he'll try to go back to WW.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 30, 2010)

Bj wold dominate WW except for fitch alves and gsp


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 30, 2010)

I don't know about all that. I'm sure he could take Alves, too. 

Especially if he feeds him some of his patented Hawaii burritos first.


----------



## Skylark (Aug 31, 2010)

BJ probably didn't train with the Marinovich's anymore after the Diego fight, they made him work hard, and now he's back to his lazy self. Pride is the sin for Penn. This is the BJ I was a huge fan of:


----------



## Mori` (Aug 31, 2010)

Was away and missed the whole 118 thing, fairly surprised to hear that Frankie beat BJ again, and in a dominant fashion this time too. Congrats to him.

Maynard beating Florian makes me die a little inside, they are going to have to make Edgar/Maynard II a co-main or something because on it's own it's godawful on paper (paper being what tends to sell and all that) =p


----------



## Ippy (Aug 31, 2010)

Dynamite Right said:


> Bj wold dominate WW except for fitch alves and gsp


That doesn't sound like "dominating" to me.... ?___?


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 31, 2010)

Dynamite Right said:


> Bj wold dominate WW except for fitch alves and gsp


Then he won't dominate


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 31, 2010)

Kamppman would make a good fight too. He's quick and a technical striker.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 31, 2010)

Moridin said:


> Was away and missed the whole 118 thing, fairly surprised to hear that Frankie beat BJ again, and in a dominant fashion this time too. Congrats to him.
> 
> Maynard beating Florian makes me die a little inside, they are going to have to make Edgar/Maynard II a co-main or something because on it's own it's godawful on paper (paper being what tends to sell and all that) =p


I've never rooted for Florian before until this fight. It was a travesty to mankind that he lost. 

Now we gotta sit through 5 rounds of ground and smack.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 31, 2010)

Ippy said:


> That doesn't sound like "dominating" to me.... ?___?





Yakuza said:


> Then he won't dominate



Well he could beat alves and fitch but it wouldnt be in crushing fashion


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 31, 2010)

Fitch would dominate BJ Penn. 

Fitch is basically GSP lite.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 31, 2010)

I think Bj could take him 6/10 if he really brought 100% of his A game


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm not so sure. Fitch is too big and too strong for BJ. He isn't going to get caught up in a submission, and he's not going to let it stay on the feet very long (not that he's easy to finish off there, either).

BJ's only chances against Fitch would be a submission, and I only see that happening 4/10 times. Maybe even less. Fitch is that good.

Who you got on Mir/Cro Cop?


----------



## Mori` (Sep 1, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Who you got on Mir/Cro Cop?



Mir


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 1, 2010)

SILENCE! 

Cro Cop will knock his ass out. You just watch. 


Cro Cop has only ever been submitted once. Sure he hasn't looked that great lately, but he still has decent TDD. I doubt this will go to the ground, and Mir is that confident in his standup to stand and trade.


----------



## Yakuza (Sep 1, 2010)

Nog 

Want Cro Cop to crop Mir


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 1, 2010)

His name is _Mir_*KO* for a reason.


----------



## Yakuza (Sep 1, 2010)

Good one


----------



## Mori` (Sep 3, 2010)

Doomsday vs Alves @ 124 is going to be awesome.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Sep 3, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> SILENCE!
> 
> Cro Cop will knock his ass out. You just watch.
> 
> ...



After getting ktfo by carwin I wouldnt say all that


----------



## Yakuza (Sep 4, 2010)

Love Cro Cop, but after the Gonzaga fight his performance has been going downhill. He beat some half ass opponents but lost to some recognised fighters...

I hope he KO Mir, I hate that twat.


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 6, 2010)

Heart wants Cro Cop to win, brain says he won't. Same to an extent for lil nog, but i like Bader quite a bit too.




CrazyMoronX said:


> Fitch would dominate BJ Penn.
> 
> Fitch is basically GSP lite.



Yeah, without the striking, JJ, athleticism, strength, ability to fluidly mix different aspects and styles of MMA together so well, game planning, speed, agility.......


----------



## Ippy (Sep 6, 2010)

Things look iffy at best for Cro Cop.

Shame, because he's a legend.

btw, Macheetah vs. Rampage, who'll win?

Macheetah is definitely not winning by anything other than decision, but a decision is very possible.

My gut says that Rampage is going to come in hungry.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 6, 2010)

Rampage is going to get picked apart, ever since his fight with Keith Jardine he hasn't looked like himself. If Shad's speed gave him that much trouble, Machida will get a UD without much of a problem. Machida is without a doubt the fastest 205er. The only thing he needs to look out for is getting into a slug fest with Page, which he has no way of winning.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 7, 2010)

The Mouthy Merc said:


> Heart wants Cro Cop to win, brain says he won't. Same to an extent for lil nog, but i like Bader quite a bit too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fitch has a lot of strength, athleticism, game planning, speed, and ability to win. He has beat every single WW there is other than GSP. He also has a better chin.

If GSP was a MW, Fitch would be champ. And BJ couldn't beat him.



Ippy said:


> Things look iffy at best for Cro Cop.
> 
> Shame, because he's a legend.
> 
> ...


Rampage has looked pretty bad. I'd give this to Machida even if it were Rampage from a few years ago. Rampage's style just doesn't lend itself very well to beating someon like Machida.



Dante10 said:


> Rampage is going to get picked apart, ever since his fight with Keith Jardine he hasn't looked like himself. If Shad's speed gave him that much trouble, Machida will get a UD without much of a problem. Machida is without a doubt the fastest 205er. The only thing he needs to look out for is getting into a slug fest with Page, which he has no way of winning.


Indeed, he has to get back to his roots. Some people thought he was boring, but I never really did. He just has to stay in his comfort zone and pick his shots and evade any damage. He'll come out without a scratch. 

Of course if he gets sloppy an tries to go in like he did with both Rashad and Shogun, he might get knocked out again.


----------



## Skylark (Sep 7, 2010)

The problem with Jackson as I see it is he relies far too heavily on his hands these days. Whilst said hands are indeed dangerous to any opponent he faces, imagine how much more effective he could be were he to regularly throw kicks, or shoot for the occasional takedown as he used to way back when. The Rampage Jackson who first came to the UFC... who completely out muscled/grappled a then prime and competent wrestler in Dan Henderson... that Rampage Jackson was a force to be reckoned with. I don't know if it's his current camp, his heart, or what-have-you... but as of late, Rampage simply isn't the same. No disrespect intended. Rampage will go down as a legend with a huge following no matter how his career ends. But there's simply no debate... these days, he's neither fighting with his head nor his heart.

I'm hoping that he has a good showing against the elusive and technical "The Dragon", so here's me crossing my fingers he comes to make a point.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 7, 2010)

I think it's two things: 1) His camp was pretty bad and 2) He bought his own hype.

There is a 3rd option, and that is that he was actually never better, but let's give him the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Yōkai (Sep 7, 2010)

Rampage will lose. Rampage's footwork sucks, and you cant beat someone like Machida without good footwork, he might have a puncher's chance, but that's it.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 7, 2010)

Hrm, Todd Duffee got released by the UFC. Very odd after having just the one loss (and in a fight he was otherwise dominating), particularly given the hype they put behind him after the Hague knockout


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 7, 2010)

UFC makes another confusing decision. He had a pretty big hype train.


----------



## Green Poncho (Sep 7, 2010)

From sherdog: 


			
				PIT FIGHTER said:
			
		

> Fitch didn't want to sign away his ancillary rights to the UFC for eternity.
> 
> From what Gross and a few other MMA websites are reporting, Todd's release was a long time coming and his own manager said "Todd's an ass" when asked about the circumstances of the release.
> 
> ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2010)

So did he screw himself over or what? At least they still got Pat Barry.


----------



## Yakuza (Sep 8, 2010)

Taking too long for the next card


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2010)

When is the next one? The 25th or something?


----------



## Mori` (Sep 8, 2010)

Fight night on the 15th <- pretty meh
Dream 16 & UFC 119 on the 25th <- Good weekend
WEC 51 on the 30th <- Nice card, it's the fucking wec <3

There's also shark fights ppv on the 13th which is a pretty nice card...might stream some if I'm bored and still up >_>

Trevor Prangley vs. Keith Jardine (light-heavyweight non-title fight)
Rameau Thierry Sokoudjou vs. Houston Alexander
Paul Daley vs. Jorge Masvidal
Danillo Villefort vs. Joey Villasanor
Brock Larson vs. Tarec Saffiedine


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2010)

If Sokoudjou loses that one he's going to have a lot of 'splainin' to do.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh I forgot, the Shark PPV is being commentated by Bas and Don Frye, so it might be worth it just for that xD


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 8, 2010)

Especially if Bas gets drunk again.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2010)

Bas Rutten *and* Don Frye? What the fuck? The only way they could one-up that is having Tank Abbott on the panel. And I'm talkin' prime Tank Abbott.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 8, 2010)

Saw a preview for TUF 12. Looks promising. Koscheck is really embracing the heel role and running with it. Also glad they're using the wild card concept again.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2010)

Koscheck is a guy you love to hate. 


But I only love watching him lose and/or beat people I dislike even more than him.


----------



## Fat Free Milk (Sep 9, 2010)

Can't wait for TUF 12 to start. I've been a huge fan of Koscheck for years now and to finally see him get his shot AND a TV show is awesome. I don't know why he gets so much hate.


----------



## Jekidoruy (Sep 9, 2010)

Tuf 12 is going to be nice. But what season produces the best fighters?


----------



## Yōkai (Sep 10, 2010)

Fat Free Milk said:


> Can't wait for TUF 12 to start. I've been a huge fan of Koscheck for years now and to finally see him get his shot AND a TV show is awesome. I don't know why he gets so much hate.


He likes  to talk crap behind people's back 

and his hair looks weird


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 10, 2010)

Season one produced 2 divisional champions.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 10, 2010)

Two champs? Forrest Griffin and who else?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 10, 2010)

Rashad Evans. 

It also produced some contenders like Koscheck, Diego, and Kenny. Overall it has the strongest fighters. This could be because they've been around for so long. I can see other seasons being stronger in the future though.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 10, 2010)

Rashad Evans wasn't on season one, he won Season 2.


I think season 5 had the best talent. Manny Gampoo, Gray Maynard, Joe Lauzon, JIMMY WANG and Nate Diaz are all good fighters.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 10, 2010)

Oh, was he? I can't remember that far back.


----------



## Yakuza (Sep 11, 2010)

Moridin said:


> Oh I forgot, the Shark PPV is being commentated by Bas and Don Frye, so it might be worth it just for that xD


That is epic.





Fat Free Milk said:


> Can't wait for TUF 12 to start. I've been a huge fan of Koscheck for years now and to finally see him get his shot AND a TV show is awesome. I don't know why he gets so much hate.


Thats precisely the reason I won't watch TUF12. GSP cant trash talk and Koscheck is an ass.


----------



## Skylark (Sep 13, 2010)

All I can say about wednesday's Fight Night 22 is:

Marquardt. If he watches out for those leg/ankle locks.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 13, 2010)

Shit, I forgot to watch that Shark Fight thing.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 13, 2010)

mma-core has the fights.

Alexander vs Soko was entertaining, and the main event was decent too. Not watched anything else from it though.

Don Frye on Keith Jardine: _"He's like a Rabid Octopus"_


----------



## Talvius (Sep 13, 2010)

so what now. is jardine on a 6 fight losing streak or something?

oh and just to go with the flow 2010 has pciked up. I say marquardt loses. 2010 has seen alot of an expected performances by underdawgs.

For exemple....except GSP, every ufc champs who obviously seemed unbeatable were beaten or on the verge of being beat (but than pulled an unexpected submission). *cough* anderson *coough* brock. Fedor lost. Sonnen whooped nate the great. Nogeira got smashed by cain. Hypeman todd duffee got caught. the list goes on.

I just feel like everyone is passing the torch.


----------



## Skylark (Sep 13, 2010)

It will not be his toughest challenge so far though,



> When Brazilian submission ace Rousimar Palhares (11-2 MMA, 4-1 UFC) steps into the cage against Nate Marquardt (29-9-2 MMA, 8-3 UFC) in the main event of UFC Fight Night 22, he'll be competing in perhaps the most high-profile contest of his career.
> 
> But don't for one minute believe that the Spike TV-broadcast bout is the toughest fight of Palhares' life.
> 
> ...



Link. Respect.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 13, 2010)

BJ Penn also got his ass handled. Gomi got his ass beat. Lots of crazy stuff happened this year in retrospect.

And the comeback of Mirko Cro Cop (knock on wood).

Fedor losing was not as much of a surprise to me as Sonnen handling Silva then getting submitted in the last 2 minutes of the fight, and rocking Silva on the feet. That was some epic-level shit right there.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 14, 2010)

Matt Hughes vs BJ Penn apparently in the works for 123 o_O

Oh and I don't think it was mentioned but Barnett signed with Strikeforce.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2010)

If that's true, I hope Hughes smashes BJ. As unlikely as that is, I hope he does. I'm more of a Hughes fan than a BJ fan, though I would like to see BJ make a strong comeback. Just not against Hughes. 

As for Barnett, meh. Maybe we'll see him fight Fedor now, but it doesn't really do anything for me anymore. 


Also, I watched the first half of Shark Fights last night, watching the second half tonight probably. Bas and Frye make a decent duo, but they seem to stay quiet a bit too much during the fights. Still hilarious.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 14, 2010)

ESPN delivering the goods with advertising 119


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2010)

What the hell?  Who the hell is that?


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 14, 2010)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2010)

I didn't even notice they put "Fir" instead of "Mir" at first. I noticed the weird-looking Cro Cop look-a-like first.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 14, 2010)

Pretty sure "cro cop" is the Australian guy Mirko wailed on at 110?


----------



## Skylark (Sep 14, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If that's true, I hope Hughes smashes BJ. As unlikely as that is, I hope he does. I'm more of a Hughes fan than a BJ fan, though I would like to see BJ make a strong comeback. Just not against Hughes.



What I think's interesting about this fight, if it is to happen at WW, is the question; is BJ finding it increasingly harder to make LW? If we look at the last two fights with Frankie, BJ looked tired, or run down or something. He certainly wasn't his usual self stepping into the cage, perhaps making the weight is now beginning to prove an issue for him. Maybe not, but just a thought...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2010)

Moridin said:


> Pretty sure "cro cop" is the Australian guy Mirko wailed on at 110?


 That's what I was thinking, but I can't really say for sure.


Skylark said:


> What I think's interesting about this fight, if it is to happen at WW, is the question; is BJ finding it increasingly harder to make LW? If we look at the last two fights with Frankie, BJ looked tired, or run down or something. He certainly wasn't his usual self stepping into the cage, perhaps making the weight is now beginning to prove an issue for him. Maybe not, but just a thought...


Could be, but I think it had more to do with his motivations and mindset more than anything.


----------



## Jekidoruy (Sep 14, 2010)

I think BJ vs Hughes III will be the defining point in BJ's fighting career. what bj needs to do is to rehire the guy he had getting him ready for the Deigo fight. If he did that Bj could return to be coming a champion again if not he is just a gate keeper at any weight class. How ever in BJ vs Hughes II. BJ was winning that fighting until he separated a rib while going for the triangle armbar combo from huges back he would have won if he did not separated those ribs. So i will say penn by better boxing if he comes in shape


----------



## Yakuza (Sep 14, 2010)

Epic advertising


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2010)

I think Hughes has more confidence than ever now in his submission game and his standup after dominating Renzo. I could see him keeping it on the feet. If he does that he'll likely lose.

On the ground he should be at an advantage if he uses his size and strength properly, but that usually doesn't work too well for Matt against BJ.

BJ should win, but I'm looking for Matt anyway.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 14, 2010)

Damn, and I really wanted to see BJ take on Gomi.  

So is BJ officially a WW now, or will he be floating between classes?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2010)

Knowing BJ, he'll probably just randomly go up to LHW then back to LW, then maybe WW, then HW, then WW, then LW again, then leave the UFC, then come back as a WW, then drop to LW, then go WEC and be a FW.


----------



## Skylark (Sep 14, 2010)

here

LoL.


----------



## Yakuza (Sep 14, 2010)

He has great acting skillz


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm not impressed by his performance.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 14, 2010)

Moridin said:


> ESPN delivering the goods with advertising 119



Lol ESPN fail.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 15, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Damn, and I really wanted to see BJ take on Gomi.



Makes me think we might get something like Guida vs Gomi instead? Guida was spouting on about fighting someone exciting at any rate, I figured it would be BJ but that's out now.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 15, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Damn, and I really wanted to see BJ take on Gomi.
> 
> So is BJ officially a WW now, or will he be floating between classes?



I think he is just fighting Hughes for fun.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2010)

Guida vs Gomi makes some sense, I suppose. I think they are going to try to posture Gomi up for a title shot sooner rather than later, so he'd be a good fight to get under his belt. Maybe a rematch with Kenny first though.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 15, 2010)

I dont see them putting Gomi against Kenny. He lost pretty badly, not much would change. Not only that but Kenflo's relevance has gone down a little.

Gomi should just fight some solid guys like Lauzon, Diaz, Guida and Joe Daddy. To top off a title shot, a fight against Sherk would be fun.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2010)

They'll put him against Kenny again eventually. They love their rematches.

Sherk is a good choice. I don't remember the last time he actually fought though. What ever happened to that little guy?


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 15, 2010)

I think he's fighting Evan Dunham (not sure if I spelled his name right).


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 15, 2010)

This fight must happen


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2010)

Fedor by armbar.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Sep 15, 2010)

Fedor got tapped


----------



## Green Poncho (Sep 16, 2010)

By Ubereem!


----------



## Ippy (Sep 16, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]ozYTYLEer2I[/YOUTUBE]





Moridin said:


> ESPN delivering the goods with advertising 119


----------



## Dynamite Right (Sep 16, 2010)

Glad nate won

BJJ dude was bitchin about nothing


----------



## Mori` (Sep 16, 2010)

Charles Oliveira = impressive.


----------



## Talvius (Sep 16, 2010)

nate the greased marquardt. Nah just playing. i hope nate gets back in the title picture


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2010)

So the Silva vs Sonnen rematch is happening afterall. Just as predicted. 

I'd like to see Marquardt fight Sonnen next, assuming Sonnen loses. Then, if he wins that, he can get his rematch.


----------



## Skylark (Sep 16, 2010)

Moridin said:


> Charles Oliveira = impressive.



Oliveira's the next big thing at Lightweight. You strike with him and you get battered by picture perfect leg kicks, head kicks and flying knees; he's very hard to hit due to the Shogun-esque high guard and if you decide to take it to the ground, you're getting submitted. It's incredible to think he's only 20, this dude has some serious potential. I'd be amazed if he didn't take the belt at some point in his career. Chuck him in with the top contenders, imagine how good a fight Oliveira vs Sotiropoulos would be!



Talvius said:


> nate the greased marquardt. Nah just playing. i hope nate gets back in the title picture



Nate was a little sweaty, the submission was in pretty tight but the force of when they hit the ground and Nate's quick turn allowed him to slip out of it. Palhares was just stupid to stop and paid the price. Nothing more, nothing less. He may have had it in tight at first, but once they hit the ground it was the combination of Nate's quick thinking to turn out and the force of them hitting the ground that sealed his fate.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2010)

I quite underestimated Oliveira. I remember his first fight in the UFC and just figured against someone as tough as Efrain he'd wilt a little. I'll be watching this mother-fucker now. 

I'm sure Paul Harris is gonna come back stronger.


----------



## Yakuza (Sep 16, 2010)

Moridin said:


> Charles Oliveira = impressive.


Thats the only thing I liked about the card.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2010)

I only got to see two fights on the card because I forgot.


----------



## Talvius (Sep 16, 2010)

so Paul "semtex" Daley is now a strikeforce fighter.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2010)

I'd like to see him get beat up by Nick Diaz.

Maybe give him an easy fight first, of course, to hype him up.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 16, 2010)

Daley vs Cyborg, winner vs Diaz. Something like that.


----------



## Skylark (Sep 17, 2010)

Diaz vs. Noons II is Nick's first upcoming fight and after that there is the possibility for a match-up with Mayhem.


----------



## Green Poncho (Sep 17, 2010)

Charles Oliveira = bastard

You shouldn't need a ref to try and physically stop you multiple from continuing a fucking heel hook after he taps and is screaming in pain.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 17, 2010)

Skylark said:


> Diaz vs. Noons II is Nick's first upcoming fight and after that there is the possibility for a match-up with Mayhem.



What weight class would he fight Mayhem at?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 17, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'd like to see him get beat up by Nick Diaz.
> 
> Maybe give him an easy fight first, of course, to hype him up.



Beat up? As in Nick beating him in the stand up?? Speak for yourself, man. Overall, Nick is definitly a more well rounded fighter than Daley. But I dont think Nick wants no parts of Daley in the stand up. With that said...Nick wins via submission in the 2nd.


----------



## Skylark (Sep 17, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> What weight class would he fight Mayhem at?



Nick Diaz has fought at 185 before in his career, however, he wants Mayhem to make the cut to 170 if he really wants to fight Diaz that badly so Mayhem took that as Nick creating an obstacle for them to ever fight.

I don't know for sure, but I do think that it will happen at 170.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 17, 2010)

Strikeforce made the wrong move by doing Diaz/Noons 2, instead just making Mayhem/Diaz from the get go. They shoulda capitalized off the real like beef between Mayhem and Nick. They're like the TNA of MMA. Great talent, but the booking sucks.

Does anybody watch Bloodstain Lane's videos?


----------



## Mori` (Sep 17, 2010)

Green Poncho said:


> Charles Oliveira = bastard
> 
> You shouldn't need a ref to try and physically stop you multiple from continuing a fucking heel hook after he taps and is screaming in pain.



DO you mean Palhares, and not Oliveira?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 17, 2010)

Skylark said:


> Diaz vs. Noons II is Nick's first upcoming fight and after that there is the possibility for a match-up with Mayhem.


 


Violent By Design said:


> What weight class would he fight Mayhem at?


 Money weight. 


Rated R Superstar said:


> Beat up? As in Nick beating him in the stand up?? Speak for yourself, man. Overall, Nick is definitly a more well rounded fighter than Daley. But I dont think Nick wants no parts of Daley in the stand up. With that said...Nick wins via submission in the 2nd.


 I think Nick could hang with Daley on the feet. Not finish him there, perhaps, but it's not like he wants no part of it. He has a much longer reach, great jab, and a ridiculous chin. I see him standing with him for a couple rounds at least before taking it to the mat for an easy submission.


----------



## Green Poncho (Sep 17, 2010)

Moridin said:


> DO you mean Palhares, and not Oliveira?



Oh yeah, silly me. Nate beat him up didn't he.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 17, 2010)

Paul Harris.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 17, 2010)

Paul Harris, no relation to Gerald Harris.


----------



## Green Poncho (Sep 17, 2010)

Neil Patrick Harris.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 17, 2010)

I felt bad for Palharess. At the end of the day, Nate won fair and square. But there was a part of me that felt like the outcome probably coulda went different if he hadn't dropped his guard. Oh well. Im still on da "Paul Harris" war wagon.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 19, 2010)

Sonnen popped positive for PEDs @ 117 :/


----------



## Green Poncho (Sep 19, 2010)

Moridin said:


> Sonnen popped positive for PEDs @ 117 :/



Ha! Made me grin when I heard the news. Even at over 100% he couldn't beat an injured Silva.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 19, 2010)

I was really looking forward to Sonnen/Silva II, too. :/

Again, this says more about Silva than it does Sonnen.  A less than 100% Silva is still better than a 110% Sonnen.

It's like saying "You can't touch me standing, and if you can, you can't stop my chin.  You can't get me to the ground, and if you do, I'll submit you.  I've beaten your strikers, wrestlers, jujitsu wizards, larger former champs, and you still can't touch me.  Even if you cheat, I'll still find a way to win."

Gentlemen, we're witnessing history in the making.  10-20 years from now, we'll be able to look back and tell our youngins, "What? You think this Joe Schmoe is the best fighter ever?  He looks like he's playing pitty pat out there!  Lemme tell you a little something about a guy named Anderson Silva..."


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 19, 2010)

Sad thing is I think the UFC would much rather label an American as the GOAT. Fedor is without a doubt the GOAT, but history is written by the victor. The UFC would rather label someone like Hughes, Randy, or Chuck as the GOAT for marketing reasons. Anderson is definitely the greatest champion in UFC history, but sadly he doesn't really appeal to the average casual fans. 

/rant


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Sep 19, 2010)

silva the god ask about him.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2010)

A couple of off performances and people hate Anderson Silva. Then he knocks out someone and people love him again. Then they hate him later because of whatever.

All I care about is that Cro Cop wins.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 20, 2010)

Dante10 said:


> Sad thing is I think the UFC would much rather label an American as the GOAT. Fedor is without a doubt the GOAT, but history is written by the victor. The UFC would rather label someone like Hughes, Randy, or Chuck as the GOAT for marketing reasons. Anderson is definitely the greatest champion in UFC history, but sadly he doesn't really appeal to the average casual fans.
> 
> /rant


With out a doubt the goat? That's obviously very debatable....


----------



## Raikiri (Sep 20, 2010)

just heard about chael sonnen.... LOL. he is suspiciously quiet too. must be getting some legal advice on how to proceed and what to say. if he was sure he was clean, he'd have already come out and say FUCK NO, I DIDNT TAKE SHIT.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 20, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> All I care about is that Cro Cop wins.



He's got to pass a medical first...eye injury ><


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2010)

That eye injury was a hoax, I thought?

Chael could've just wrecked his political career. If that career actually had any steam.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 20, 2010)

Nah, full on eyepoke punch by croatia's best thai boxer in his last sparring session apparently ><

Has to have tests when he lands in the US.


----------



## Skylark (Sep 20, 2010)

"His head is on the block and next on the list. I walk around a solid 193 or so- I would be happy to fight (Tito Ortiz) at 205 if he would just find the guts to accept the fight. He never will but a man can hope. Don?t insult a man?s friends the way he insulted Mark Coleman (at UFC 109) and expect to not get smacked around for it. In fact I think I am going to learn open palm technique just for his sorry ass ... I?m the bad guy who will fight anyone. I want to be hated by my opponents and I don?t give a rat?s ass what anyone thinks about that. I just tell it how it is."
*--Josh Koscheck*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2010)

I hope he gets to fight, but at the same time maybe he shouldn't. I guess if he fights and loses he has a nice excuse.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 20, 2010)

Seems he landed in Indy today, got tested recently, and is now 100% cleared to fight =)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2010)

All aboard the Anti-Terrorism War Tank.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 20, 2010)

If Mir manages to KO Cro Cop it'll only inflate his ego that much more.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2010)

Well we have to rally the troops. We should all attend the UFC event and ensure that doesn't happen.

If we see Mirko about to get knocked out we'll storm the cage and mob Mir.


----------



## Matariki (Sep 21, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Does anybody watch Bloodstain Lane's videos?



I do. They are entertaining.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2010)

I never heard of such a thing.


----------



## ostrich (Sep 22, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G84p0Mw3Iwo[/YOUTUBE]

Mirko needs a sparring partner


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2010)

Dr. Filipovic. 


I can't wait for Saturday. I know Mirko is taking Mir's head home to Croatia with him.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 22, 2010)

Looks like Vitor is going to get his shot against Anderson. 

I'm actually looking forward to this more then I was the Sonnen rematch.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 22, 2010)

WTF!!!

Belfort claims injury, so then Marquardt steps up to fight Okami in his place, then White announces that Belfort will face Silva next in place of the recently outed Sonnen???

Even though I think he has nothing for Silva, Okami keeps getting the shaft.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm sure they'll chalk it up to scheduling conflicts. 

I'm not sure which I'd rather see: Okami beat by Silva so I can stop hearing about it, or Belfort fighting Silva. Honestly, I'd lean towards Okami. As it stands there are 1,001 excuses people can make for Belfort if he loses, and that's gonna be annoying as hell.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 23, 2010)

I wonder how much Silva's injury affected his standup against Sonnen, because if he goes out like that against Belfort, he's going to sleep.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 23, 2010)

I think it was more "try to hit me, I am unguarded" kind of a thing. He was way overconfident and was trying to bait Chael to stand with him.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 23, 2010)

Sure.... Thank you.

*stares off in fear*


----------



## Raikiri (Sep 23, 2010)

that video left out the part where chael has to change his pants after he gets off the car.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 24, 2010)

Anyone watching TUF?

That Bruce Leroy guy is a character, but judging by his performance I don't see him making it that far. I can't imagine he'll win his next fight unless he gets some major improvements in a short amount of time.


----------



## Matariki (Sep 24, 2010)

War Cro Cop!!


----------



## Mori` (Sep 24, 2010)

whee, nothing else to do but watch dream 16 in the morning and UFC 119 at night


----------



## Skylark (Sep 25, 2010)

I personally consider the card for DREAM.16 more exciting then the one for UFC 119.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 25, 2010)

Dream 16 was decent, some impressive performances in there, though a couple of disappointing fights too.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 25, 2010)

I like what Cro Cop said during his interview on MMA Live.

"If I have to be concerned with the name of my opponent, or only having 4 weeks to train for them after 15 years of my career, then I shouldn't call myself a fighter..."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 25, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Anyone watching TUF?
> 
> That Bruce Leroy guy is a character, but judging by his performance I don't see him making it that far. I can't imagine he'll win his next fight unless he gets some major improvements in a short amount of time.



I hope he does well, but he's certainly not a favorite to win the whole thing.


----------



## Arachnia (Sep 26, 2010)

Just gotta say. Worst.Crowd.Ever.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 26, 2010)

no cro cop


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 26, 2010)

That was a great card up until the last two fights. Blech.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 26, 2010)

Heres the deal. I like Crocop, but I gotta say I was pretty happy to see Mir knock him out. I had to eat alot of shit on sherdog about how Crop cop was gonna knock him, and how Mir was overated, etc.


----------



## Raikiri (Sep 26, 2010)

i was hyped for the guillard stephenson fight, but guillard turned into black machida, wtf. hit n run. it didnt help that stephenson was reeeally slow and less athletic in comparison. smart gameplan for guillard, but not so entertaining 

serra and lytle would have been more entertaining if it wasnt so lopsided. but it was pretty fun still, at least they were throwing.

lil nog vs bader was pretty good, imo, although bader did nothing with his takedowns other than the 1st round.

mir vs crocop was painful. cc needs to retire.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 26, 2010)

I was too tired to stay up and watch, which fortunately seems to have been a good thing given the reactions today xD

Cro Cop is just at the end of his career.

I'm happy for Lytle though, he's a fun guy to watch.


----------



## Heavenly King (Sep 26, 2010)

damn you cro cop and damn you to mark hunt..


----------



## Dynamite Right (Sep 26, 2010)

Lol Ubereem uses rape attack
It is super effective


----------



## Mori` (Sep 26, 2010)

ooh yes, I keep forgetting about the final 16 on the weekend. This is going to be a good week =)

Everyone has to watch WEC 51 on Thursday as well ¬_¬


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm living in a fantasy land where Cro Cop LHK'd Mir unconscious. It's the only way I can cope.

Did you guys see when he through that crazy LHK and knocked Mir out? Man, I thought he was dead for sure.





Disappointed with Guillard, but happy enough he got the win. Everyone on Sherdog seems to think the Stephens won, but I don't. Sure it was a shitty fight, but Guillard took him to elusiveness school.

Anyone watch the Dream 16 fights? I don't get why Mayhem is fighting Sakuraba other than to sell tickets. Sakuraba's career is pretty much over, too, and I'd take no pride in defeating and old lion. Mayhem is becoming more of a joke to me now, and I used to like him a little.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 28, 2010)

Glad Guillard and Bader won.

Nogueira brothers could just disappear and I'd never miss them.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2010)

I just hope Guillard comes out and actually knocks someone out the next time he fights. That jumping in and out thing isn't very exciting, though it was kind of fun to watch as a Guillard fan.


----------



## Rampage (Sep 29, 2010)

love the way gsp puts his hands up in the air and says exactly loolz,


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2010)

I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Rampage (Sep 29, 2010)

TUF ep 2 fam


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2010)

I must've missed that part. 

I remember seeing him punk Koscheck and kinda get all girlishly giddy about it though.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 29, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I must've missed that part.
> 
> I remember seeing him punk Koscheck and kinda get all girlishly giddy about it though.



How is it you feel like you missed it, but then reference it in the same post?

My brother and I laughed our asses off at how gullible Koscheck was.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 29, 2010)

Stephens should learn to deal with guys who can move in and out of the pocket at will, and not just be free standing heavy bags.

I didn't think their fight was nearly as boring as its being billed.

There's no doubt that Cro Cop/Mir was straight ZZZzzzzz... though.





Law said:


> Nogueira brothers could just disappear and I'd never miss them.


I keep seeing your posts, and there's never anything said that is worth reading.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 30, 2010)

Ippy said:


> I keep seeing your posts, and there's never anything said that is worth reading.



Are you implying he could just disappear and you'd never miss him? 

===

wec tonight, I'm excited =)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2010)

Law said:


> How is it you feel like you missed it, but then reference it in the same post?
> 
> My brother and I laughed our asses off at how gullible Koscheck was.


 Exactly.



(I remember it now.)


Ippy said:


> Stephens should learn to deal with guys who can move in and out of the pocket at will, and not just be free standing heavy bags.
> 
> I didn't think their fight was nearly as boring as its being billed.
> 
> There's no doubt that Cro Cop/Mir was straight ZZZzzzzz... though.I keep seeing your posts, and there's never anything said that is worth reading.


 I didn't think it was boring at all. The Guillard fight, that is. The Cro Cop/Mir fight was awful.

The old Melvin would've just ran out there and stood toe-to-toe with Stephens, in the pocket, and swinging away. He would've gotten knocked out, too. Glad he deployed a decent strategy. It shows he's gaining more skill with the Jackson camp, and getting his head in the right place. If only he had been smarter in the Diaz fight he would've sent Nate up to WW a lot sooner.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 30, 2010)

You know what?

I finally saw the end of WEC 48 (I never watch any fight after the main event), and I was simply blown away.

Chan Sung Jung = BRAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIINNNNSSSSSSSSSS....

Fight of the fucking year, and the only reason I never watched it is because of my own stupid habit.  If it wasn't for the constant "Korean Zombie" shit I see all over Sherdog, I would have never watched that fucking WAR!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2010)

You never saw the Korean Zombie fight? 

What's wrong you?


----------



## Ippy (Sep 30, 2010)

I know, I know...

I HAVE to get the shirt now...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2010)

I wonder how he'll do in his next fight. Hopefully he wins. 

Too bad he isn't a MW. Korean Zombie vs Leben would probably be a good fight.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 30, 2010)

stumbled on this a few days ago.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2010)

Nah, Chocolate was just dissin' his Lee game.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 1, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> stumbled on this a few days ago.


----------



## Skylark (Oct 1, 2010)

Regardless of weight-class Jose Aldo is and will be one of the most dominant MMA fighters for quite awhile.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 1, 2010)

GSP and Anderson would have something to say about that. 

I'd say GSP is unbeatable at WW, and he is fighting some of the best guys on the planet.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 1, 2010)

Am I the only one who found the split decision in Hominick/Garcia downright baffling? The judge who scored that fight for Garcia must be legally blind or something.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 1, 2010)

Cecil Peoples sees it 30-27.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 1, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Am I the only one who found the split decision in Hominick/Garcia downright baffling? The judge who scored that fight for Garcia must be legally blind or something.



I swear he just gets points because it looks like something should be doing something; what with all the massive swings, yells of exertion on every strike etc ?___?

WEC was good last night aside from that; Aldo is still a monster, Roop's headkick would have killed anyone, really stoked for Cerrone's win, and Torres and MTB both got back to winning ways =)

===

New episode of the Reem is up



===

K-1 final 16 tomorrow =)


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 2, 2010)

Reem made it look effortless. Definitely stands a great chance at winning the GP this year. Semmy/Reem final.

I hope he does it.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh man the K-1 final 16 was fucking awesome <3

And yeah, the Reem was devastating.

Can't wait for the GP


----------



## Ippy (Oct 2, 2010)

Garcia must be rubbing off the judges before the fights, or something.

He should have lost the KZ fight too.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 2, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxB2N_xZNMg[/YOUTUBE]

Sweet timing, brutal punches.


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 2, 2010)

Just came back from Greece and watched the fights I missed... Damn Aldo is inhuman.


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 3, 2010)

Ubereem is insane!


----------



## Rampage (Oct 3, 2010)

Freaking HUGE!!!!!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 3, 2010)

Moridin said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxB2N_xZNMg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Sweet timing, brutal punches.



Overeem by fatality...Flawless victory!

Nothing to see here folks...just the man that Fedor's been ducking for the past few months.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 3, 2010)

Moridin said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxB2N_xZNMg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Sweet timing, brutal punches.



I used to think that JDS had a good shot against him standing, but after seeing this...well, not so much anymore.


----------



## S (Oct 4, 2010)

shirt
Look who's ducking, smart move Ubereem smart move


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2010)

That WEC even was pretty nice. I downloaded it over the weekend. 

Aldo was impressive, but it is Manny Gamburyan. Not like he's the toughest competition in the universe, though he does have some solid ground skills and good power. 

Good to see the Mexican Mullet on the winning track again. Looked pretty dominant, too.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 4, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Aldo was impressive, but it is Manny Gamburyan. Not like he's the toughest competition in the universe, though he does have some solid ground skills and good power.



Aldo has kind of already run through what people thought was the toughest FW competition in the universe though =p


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2010)

True, he doesn't have a lot left to do in the WEC at least. Maybe if he moved up, beat up some WEC LWs, then ventured into the UFC.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Oct 4, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> True, he doesn't have a lot left to do in the WEC at least. Maybe if he moved up, beat up some WEC LWs, then ventured into the UFC.



dream come true.


----------



## Skylark (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm looking forward to STRIKEFORCE: Diaz vs. Noons II in San Jose this upcoming Saturday.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2010)

Ben Henderson vs Aldo would be interesting.


Diaz vs Noons II should be a great fight, and I expect Diaz to get his revenge. I'm not a huge fan of Nick Diaz as a person, but he's a very exciting fighter and really hilarious at times. I hate Noons all around.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 4, 2010)

I wasn't even aware that Marlon Sandro and Aldo are teammates, and wouldn't fight each other. Too bad, would've made for an exciting fight.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 4, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> I used to think that JDS had a good shot against him standing, but after seeing this...well, not so much anymore.


I've long held the belief that JDS' standup skills are the most overrated skillset of all time.

One decent striker with merely passable countering skills should eat him for lunch.  His defense is nonexistent.

Dude throws hooks from his hips... his fucking HIPS!!!



CrazyMoronX said:


> Ben Henderson vs Aldo would be interesting.


Supposedly, Aldo's ground skills are even better than his Thai skills.

He apparently tapped some jujitsu god in training.

Bendo would have his work cut out for him.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 5, 2010)

I just read that the fight between Big Foot and Vajetine Overeem got canceled. Seriously, what is going on with Strikeforce?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2010)

That's what people usually say about guys with great standup though. "Oh you should see their ground game!" 

Not saying it isn't true, just saying I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 5, 2010)

Skylark said:


> I'm looking forward to STRIKEFORCE: Diaz vs. Noons II in San Jose this upcoming Saturday.



Should be good, I like the JZ vs Thompson fight a lot (on paper) =)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2010)

The women's division is kinda sad. They need to bolster their roster for that, that championship match looks really weak. It'll probably be exciting at least.

Other than that and the Noons fight this card seems weak. JZ/Thompson is okay, I suppose. But Strikeforce cards are more about exciting fights than making an impact on the top 10 lists, so that's alright by me.


----------



## Skylark (Oct 5, 2010)

Common sense says that Diaz does not have the wrestling to take down Noons (like in the first fight) and he does not have the boxing or power to trouble KJ on the feet. There is a chance that Diaz can take Noons down and win, but its a slim one. Noons beats Diaz 9 times out of 10 here.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2010)

Diaz doesn't have very good takedowns, that's true. But he's more of a well-rounded fighter. He has an insane chin and great standup. I see him taking it home with him one way or the other.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 5, 2010)

I reckon it depends how long the fight goes to be honest; if KJ starts to slow down then I think you'll see Nick be able to dictate where the fight takes place and get the win, but otherwise yeah I think KJ's tdd and superior hands may well prove too much.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2010)

And that's why we have the MMA Prediction Tournament.


----------



## Skylark (Oct 5, 2010)

In the first encounter between these two, Diaz was constantly trying to take Noons down and he couldnt, his take downs were stuffed, bar one, and then Noons scrambled immediately back up to his feet. This is going to be his fight. KJ has the crisper boxing and he has more power in his hands than Nick. Diaz does not have the wrestling to take Noons down and keep him there.

Noons via TKO in either the second or the third's my prediction.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2010)

I got Diaz by submission. 

Maybe round 3.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 9, 2010)

Tonight =)


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 9, 2010)

Is there like a stream somewhere where I can watch Strikeforce tonite? I dont have Showtime.


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 9, 2010)

Gotta nip back to the hospital, won't be able to watch the fights tonight.

Fucking kidney stones.


----------



## Skylark (Oct 10, 2010)

I had my money on Noons but I got to admit that this was a quality match coming from two great fighters.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 10, 2010)

*Per mmajunkie:

SAN JOSE, Calif. – While the bad blood between Nick Diaz and K.J. Noons seems to be on the decline, it still boils between Diaz and Jason "Mayhem" Miller. 

MMAjunkie.com (UFC blog for UFC news, UFC rumors, fighter interviews and event previews/recaps | MMAjunkie.com) learned that Diaz and Miller nearly came to blows backstage following Saturday night's "Strikeforce: Diaz vs. Noons 2" event and had to be separated by Showtime officials. 

Strikeforce CEO Scott Coker said Diaz needs rest following a unanimous decision victory over K.J. Noons in this past Saturday's event, but he's not opposed to a grudge match between the welterweight champion and "Bully Beatdown" host.

According to a source who witnessed the scene, Diaz and Miller locked eyes while passing each other in the hallway between the dressing rooms and the pressroom as the post-event press conference took place. Words were exchanged, and Diaz allegedly threw a water bottle at Miller. The two were immediately broken up by members of their respective camps and Showtime officials. 

A Showtime official later confirmed the incident with MMAjunkie.com but downplayed its significance. 

Coker reacted with surprise when told of the near-scuffle following the press conference. While he pointed to a different path for Diaz during the meeting – Diaz could meet either the winner of a Dec. 4 bout between Scott Smith and Paul Daley or perhaps Brazilian brawler Evangelista "Cyborg" Santos – he isn't opposed to having the rivals settle their score inside the Strikeforce cage. 

Of course, Diaz and Miller have already met inside the Strikeforce cage – just not in professional competition. The two first tussled in April when Miller confronted Diaz's teammate, then-middleweight champion Jake Shields, after Shields defeated Dan Henderson at the CBS-televised "Strikeforce: Nashville" card. Diaz and Shields pushed Miller back, which led to shoving and then an all-out brawl as TV cameras rolled. 

Diaz, Miller, Shields and two others were suspended and fined by the Tennessee Athletic Commission following the incident. The melee also prompted Strikeforce to change in-cage security protocols and limit the number of cornermen allowed inside the fence after a fight. 

Diaz and Miller made their bad blood official in subsequent interviews, which prompted many fans to call for a grudge match. 

But instead of that grudge match, Diaz agreed to meet K.J. Noons, with whom he shared a rivalry that stemmed from a November 2007 loss to the striking specialist. 

But Cesar Gracie, Diaz's manager and trainer, said a fight between his fighter and Miller was a no-go unless the middleweight Miller dropped to welterweight or met Diaz at a catchweight. 

With Miller unlikely, Diaz vs. Noons title fight expected for "Strikeforce: San Jose" | MMAjunkie.com

Coker said it's too soon to pencil in a booking for Diaz. 

"Let these guys heal up," he said. "When they come back, we'll have a conversation. I will say this, though: the fights that we've wanted to put together, we've been able to put together. We'll have that conversation. 

"It's one thing not to like each other, but if they really want to fight, then we'll put it together."

If that's the case, Coker said he's job will be easy. He said "Mayhem" has repeatedly requested the fight; Gracie, meanwhile, said Diaz has done no such thing. 

"That would be a great fight to promote," Coker said. "It's not hard to promote that fight. But we'll see if they really want to do fight in the cage. It's one thing to have them bump in to each other in the hallway and call each other names. But if they really want to fight in the cage, if anybody can put it together, we can put it together."

Asked whether the possible matchup would be at welterweight, middleweight, or a catchweight, Coker said, "I'll answer that in two weeks."

*End article*

This fight has money written all over it. If Scott Coker was smart, he'd make this fight happen.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 11, 2010)

Skylark said:


> I had my money on Noons but I got to admit that this was a quality match coming from two great fighters.



It was entertaining, though I wish it had hit the ground more than once just to see how it would have gone. Diaz needs to work on his wrestling still heh.

Rest of the card was very solid too, decent night for SF



Rated R Superstar said:


> This fight has money written all over it. If Scott Coker was smart, he'd make this fight happen.



Likely to happen imo, I'd think it'd be MW or at a catchweight.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 11, 2010)

Decent night of fights. It sucked how that one chick (can't think of her name) lost her first title defense. But what can you do?

I'm glad Diaz won, though towards the end I was expecting Noons to get the decision. It could've gone either way in my mind, but I ain't mad. I actually got a little more respect for Noons now. 

Maybe now people won't discredit Diaz's striking so much. Or maybe they'll just say Noons was overrated or something.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 11, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Decent night of fights. It sucked how that one chick (can't think of her name) lost her first title defense. But what can you do?


Sarah Kaufmann

It was a beautiful setup by Coenen but Kaufmann seemed to not know what to do after the armbar got locked in.

She did a huge no no by standing up without bringing her body weight into Coenen.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 11, 2010)

Yeah, that's her name. I always feel bad for her when she fights. Even when she wins, I feel like I just wanna get in there and give her a hug. Maybe let her put me into a dongbar.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 11, 2010)

You sayin' you wouldn't let her put you in a dongbar?


----------



## Mori` (Oct 11, 2010)

Coenen's more attractive anyway, and it was a great sub.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



FUCK YEAH CONDIT


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 16, 2010)

I loved seeing Hardy getting KO'd, epic.

Card was shit as expected, unfortunately Akiyama couldn't beat Bisping otherwise it would have been a great night for the Brits


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 17, 2010)

Damn...it really hurt to see Hardy get KTFO like that. As a fan, I just hate it when my favorte fighters lose viciously. *sighs* Now I gotta deal with all the douchebags on Sherdog saying he's overated...

And Bisping deserves some respect. Say what you want about Bisping, but you can't deny the fact that he put on a great performance tonight. I was rooting for Akiyama, btw.

All in all, a mediocre card tonight, besides the last two fights.


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 17, 2010)

There is no denial Hardy is a excellent fighter. However he run his mouth more than he should and I am glad he got KO'd.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 17, 2010)

Cup Cheick strikes again...


----------



## Skylark (Oct 17, 2010)

I really knew this would happen. I thought Condit would rock him and submit him. But a KO doesn't bother me in the least.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 18, 2010)

Seeing Hardy get knocked outdid my heart good. I don't know why but I just hate the guy. Not a huge fan of Condit or anything, but it did my heart good.

Cup Cheik lost that fight. I think he easily lost the first round, so I don't get a 28-28 score. He lost by that one point deduction, 29-28.

Bisping actually looked pretty good out there. I was hoping Akiyama would KO him, but alas.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 18, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Cup Cheik lost that fight. I think he easily lost the first round, so I don't get a 28-28 score. He lost by that one point deduction, 29-28



So which round did you score a draw without the point deduction?

I had it as [9-10] [10-9] [9-9] for 28 a piece


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't remember, but the point deduction came in at the second round, didn't it?


----------



## Fat Free Milk (Oct 19, 2010)

Seeing Hardy get KO'd easily trumps anything that has happened this year. Thank you Carlos Condit! 

Now all Koscheck has to do is beat GSP and this will be the best year ever.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 19, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't remember, but the point deduction came in at the second round, didn't it?



third!    =p


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 19, 2010)

Fat Free Milk said:


> Seeing Hardy get KO'd easily trumps anything that has happened this year. Thank you Carlos Condit!
> 
> Now all Koscheck has to do is beat GSP and this will be the best year ever.


 GSP is going to run Koscheck up the flagpole, back down, around it a few times, then up it again.


Moridin said:


> third! =p


 Well that should tell you something about my powers of recollection.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 19, 2010)

Fat Free Milk said:


> Seeing Hardy get KO'd easily trumps anything that has happened this year. Thank you Carlos Condit!
> 
> *Now all Koscheck has to do is beat GSP and this will be the best year ever.QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 19, 2010)

2007 brah.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 19, 2010)

I don't think Koscheck's standup has improved enough, nor has his wrestling improved enough to defeat GSP with the gameplan he had coming into their first fight.

Maybe with a better gameplan he could win, but I still think the possibilities of that happening are right in between slim and none, favoring none.


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 19, 2010)

Yeah Kos isn't going to be able to do much, not with GSP's skillset in play.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 20, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> 2007 brah.



What happened in 07, again?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 20, 2010)

Kos can always get lucky like Serra did, I suppose, but that's a pretty slim chance now that GSP is so careful.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 20, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> What happened in 07, again?


Matt Serra TKO'd GSP
Gonzaga knocked out Crocop
Sokoudjou knocked out Lil Nog
Sokoudjou knocked out Ricardo Arona
Dan Henderson knocked out Wanderlei Silva
Nick Diaz Gogoplata'd Takanori Gomi
Houston Alexander KO's Keith Jardine
Randy beats Sylvia
Randy beats Gonzaga
Jardine beats Chuck


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 20, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> Matt Serra TKO'd GSP
> *Crocop knocked out Gonzaga*
> Sokoudjou knocked out Lil Nog
> Sokoudjou knocked out Ricardo Arona
> ...


 Only if history was a kind patron.




I guess that was a pretty exciting year. Certainly the year of the Underdog.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 21, 2010)

Straight up karma in the last TUF episode.

Hilarious.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 22, 2010)

Damn...Huerta got boxed the fuck up. It was painful to watch. I was hoping he'd win.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 22, 2010)

Alvarez is unquestionably one of the best lw's in the world.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 22, 2010)

I wonder how well he'd do in the UFC? So far he's managed to beat a couple UFC drop-outs.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 22, 2010)

He's def top 5 material.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 22, 2010)

I would've thought people'd be more excited for this card/post more predictions.  Lesnar cards usually get a lot of play.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 22, 2010)

If I had to rank the best LW's in the world, it would be like this...

1.Edgar
2.Penn
3.Alvarez
4.Melendez
5.Aoki

Aoki would get the number 5 spot because the competition he's faced, isn't on the level of the other 4. Plus, he'd most likely to Edgar, Penn, and Alvarez, and we all saw what happened when he fought Gilbert...

I think Alvarez has the most potential to beat Edgar. He has the KO power and the speed to go toe to toe with Edgar. I think Edgar would soundly beat Gilbert. I dont think Gilbert has the speed to deal with Edgar. Plus, Edgar has some of the best footwork I've ever seen in MMA. I'd hate to see what Penn would do to Aoki. It wouldn't be pretty, thats for sure.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 22, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> If I had to rank the best LW's in the world, it would be like this...
> 
> 1.Edgar
> 2.Penn
> ...



Aoki beat Alvarez, and has beaten better people than Eddie has. 


With rankings in terms of relevancy...

1) *Frankie Edgar* - Beat the #1 fighter twice in a row, has good wins against Sherk and Franca.
2) *Gilbert Melendez* - Hasn't lost in a while. Beaten a lot of solid LW's, including Aoki who for a brief time I'd consider to be the #1 LW.
3) *Baby Jay Penn* - Really up here due to his high level of skill. Still had great showing against Sherk and Kenflo. Thought he beat Frankie in their first fight.
4) *Shinya Aoki* - Beat a lot of good names in Joachem, JZ, Alvarez & Kawijiri. He got whooped by Melendez so he drops down a few spots.
5) *Gray Maynard* - Undefeated with wins against Kenflo and Edgar.


Skill wise, I think Alvarez would box up Maynard. Edgar in my opinion would give Alvarez problems due to his speed. While Alvarez is a better striker, I could see Edgar keeping Eddie off guard and taking him down (on the ground, I'm pretty sure Frankie would beat him).

BJ and Aoki would likely submit Eddie. 

Melendez gets his ass whooped. It would be really impressive if Gilbert could beat Eddie, because it would seem like he would be out gunned.


----------



## Skylark (Oct 23, 2010)

Alvarez did it better then Florian or Maynard against Huerta though, that should raise an eyebrow or two.


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 23, 2010)

Poor Roger, it's said to see him get beat down like that. Tons of heart


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Oct 24, 2010)

OMG I'M SO HAPPY.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 24, 2010)

NEW CHAMPION

THANK YOU CAIN


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 24, 2010)

Brock got smashed. Superb.


----------



## KidTony (Oct 24, 2010)

Cain is a beast. My fav fighter is JDS, can't wait for this matchup, though its looking pretty hard to topple cain fright now.


----------



## Rock Lee (Oct 24, 2010)

lol, brock got owned!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 24, 2010)

Holy shit! Cain put that work in!! Total domination.


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 24, 2010)

Brock got rocked.


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 24, 2010)

Lol Brock F-5ed himself onto the canvas. That was one of the most embarrassing fights I've seen.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 24, 2010)

Holy shit ! 

Lesnar with the beard looked like a hobo..and fought like one.


----------



## Jade (Oct 24, 2010)

I don't usually watch MMA, but Cain outclassed Lesnar completely in that fight.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 24, 2010)

New champ eh? Wow.

We can't win them all Brock.


----------



## Skylark (Oct 24, 2010)

Diego Sanchez made a new fan out of me. What an absolutely awesome fight that was. Joe Silva needs to take a bow for that one. It looked epic on paper and man did it deliver. Superb fight, and a brilliant performance from Diego Sanchez. That dude has some serious conditioning, and dominated Thiago in the last 2 rounds. What a great fight.

*YES SLAM:*


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 24, 2010)

Taker tryna to get to go toe to toe with Lesnar? You be the judge...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjHtxPew5Os[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mori` (Oct 24, 2010)

Skylark said:


> Diego Sanchez made a new fan out of me. What an absolutely awesome fight that was. Joe Silva needs to take a bow for that one. It looked epic on paper and man did it deliver. Superb fight, and a brilliant performance from Diego Sanchez. That dude has some serious conditioning, and dominated Thiago in the last 2 rounds. What a great fight.
> 
> *YES SLAM:*



Was the best fight on the card, was a bit sad Paulo gassed and couldn't make more consistent subs and scrambles because there were some really exciting moments in it.

Good win for Diego, it's nice to see him back on track.

Paulo's still my hero though =p


----------



## Skylark (Oct 24, 2010)

Diego needs to stay at Jacksons, and stay at 170.


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 24, 2010)

datMexican 

Great win by Cain, looking forward to the JDS fight.

Rest of the card had ups and downs.. Great performance by Diego Sanchez, Shields did what everyone knew he would do, Tito retirement date has expired, and the prelims had a few good fights.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 24, 2010)

wtf was Brock doing lol?

Complete domination.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 24, 2010)

Cain vs Frank Mir anyone


----------



## Ippy (Oct 24, 2010)

Mir doesn't deserve Cain yet.

He needs to have a rubber match with Lesnar first, then we'll talk.


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 24, 2010)

Brock is like tailor made to destroy a guy like Mir (No wrestling, no heart, Brock's top control negates his JJ). Mir looked horrible in his fight with Cro Cop also, that tells me he didn't improve his wrestling at all.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 24, 2010)

I WAS 99% convinced that Ubereem would make Lesnar his bitch, but after last night, it was clear.

What little doubt I had is now gone.

100% Ubereem >>>>>>>>>>>>> Brock


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jack this is the greatest gif I've ever seen, Sherdog is good for something


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 24, 2010)

I see I'm going to have to start watching MMA now


----------



## Mori` (Oct 24, 2010)

Niko Bellic said:


> Cain vs Frank Mir anyone



Please, no.

It's JDS first, and Mir can fight Lesnar in a rubber match. Need more good HW's in the UFC tbh, all feels a bit weak at the top.



Dante10 said:


> Jack this is the greatest gif I've ever seen, Sherdog is good for something



Holy shit, literally laughing out loud.



Darth Nihilus said:


> I see I'm going to have to start watching MMA now



Yes.


----------



## UX7 (Oct 24, 2010)

Was Lesner even trying?  The Lesner we saw in this fight was nowhere near the Lesner we have seen before...the guy defensive was so weak it was ridiculous.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 24, 2010)

Eh, it was kind of exactly the same as the Lesnar we've seen before. Hell it was near enough a mirror image to the situation in the Carwin first round except Cain finished it with smart punches rather than gassing himself out punching Brock's arms xD

I don't think Brock has ever shown he responds particularly well to getting hit, and he's inevitably going to get hit if he can't get everyone he fights onto the ground and keep them there.


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 24, 2010)

That cut on Brock's face is fucking nasty.

o and


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 24, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 24, 2010)

That gif... AHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Tiger (Oct 25, 2010)

Cain is the man.

I was hoping he'd win...I wonder who in the UFC could beat him if Brock got dominated like that.

Who does JDS have to fight before he can challenge for the belt? Carwin, maybe?


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 25, 2010)

JDS is already challenging for the belt.


----------



## Skylark (Oct 25, 2010)

JDS has a puncher's chance. It's not that good of one but there is a slight possibility there. He can bang. I wouldn't bet the farm on him though. He's likely getting taken down and beat into a bloody pulp.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 25, 2010)

A punchers chance? Someone like Chiek Kongo has a punchers chance...


----------



## Tiger (Oct 25, 2010)

He's already getting a shot?

That's...great for him I guess.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 25, 2010)

Law said:


> He's already getting a shot?
> 
> That's...great for him I guess.



He's beaten better guys than most of the other recent contenders have:

Werdum, Struve, Cro Cop, Yvel, Gonzaga, Nelson

Cain went though Morris, O'Brien, Stojnic, Kongo, Rothwell, and Nog to get his shot.

Carwin beat Wellisch, Wain, Gonzaga, and Mir for his. Though if memory serves he was in line for Lesnar after the Gonzaga fight before Brock was hoptilised and they had the Mir fight for the interim belt?

There's no one else in the division who deserves a shot right now anyway.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 25, 2010)

Yeah...I'm not sure if Law is sarcastic or not. JDS is the most tested and trialed guy in the UFC, he's fought solid competition since he's step through...half of Cain and Carwin's opponents have been cans.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 25, 2010)

The word "can" gets thrown around waaaay too much.

It's basically a guy who never fights pro and is only doing so to make _____ look better.  Think of scabs, guys with no previous experience filling in as "bodies," during huge labor strikes.

Most of the guys that get called cans are journeymen, gatekeepers, and ho hum fighters.  But a can?

To call any professional fighter a "can" is the worst possible insult.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 25, 2010)

Oh, and


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 25, 2010)

Jack the Ippy said:


> Oh, and



LMAO sigged!


----------



## KidTony (Oct 25, 2010)

JDS definitely deserves his shot. Overall, he's had to go through tougher competition than Cain.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 26, 2010)

Jack the Ippy said:


> The word "can" gets thrown around waaaay too much.
> 
> It's basically a guy who never fights pro and is only doing so to make _____ look better.  Think of scabs, guys with no previous experience filling in as "bodies," during huge labor strikes.
> 
> ...



Hell yeah, I agree. Also, a fighter can get hyped up to the max. But god forbid he loses. Because if he does...he was always "Overated". Most of the people calling fighters cans are guys on the internet who never trained a day in their life. I just SMH at those bozos...

I've been really impressed with Brendan Schuab. His future is looking pretty good. I think his next opponent should be Mir, but I have a feeling that the UFC is gonna do Mir vs Lesnar 3 instead.


----------



## Skylark (Oct 26, 2010)

KidTony said:


> JDS definitely deserves his shot. Overall, he's had to go through tougher competition than Cain.



Cain takes this fight to the mat for GnP as soon as he can. Comes down to whether JDS has good enough sprawl / TDD to keep it standing, or if he is as adept from his back as many claim (yet he has never been demonstrated).


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 26, 2010)

Dante10 said:


> That cut on Brock's face is fucking nasty.
> 
> o and



Oh God look, racist latinos. 

Who the fuck pastes "brown pride" on the wall behind a beaten fighter? And more importantly: why is a non-white guy the only one who notices it?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 26, 2010)

What's funny is that Cain was born and raised in America


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 26, 2010)

That reminds me of how Golden Boy used to promote Del La Hoya back in the day. The actual Mexicans knew better.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 28, 2010)

Large news in the world of Zuffa MMA

The UFC + WEC merger is a reality, going through in January.

WEC champions will just be rebranded UFC champions, they plan to have all the divisions the WEC currently has.

The winner of Bendo vs Pettis will fight the winner of Edgar vs Maynard for a proper lightweight title unification (I guess most people would presume the winner of Edgar/Maynard takes it, but it'd be a bit sucky if they did the merger and left the WEC lw guys out in the cold)

Aldo is defending his title at UFC 125


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 28, 2010)

Awesome, Ben Henderson vs Frankie Edgar would be a great fight.


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 28, 2010)

I get to see Cerrone vs Florian? Lol

So are they going to just up the number of PPVs a year or are they going to do more free shows?


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 28, 2010)

Cerrone would kick Kenflos ass.


----------



## Skylark (Oct 28, 2010)

^Agreed.



Moridin said:


> Aldo is defending his title at UFC 125



Probably against Hominick.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 28, 2010)

Should be Grispi if he wins vs Koch, but maybe that's too short a turn around for him.

===

@Dante, I presume there will be a few more shows with that kind of roster expansion, there's certainly going to be more free shows on versus by the sounds of it. They might also just bump the # of fights on a card slightly, no idea how it'll work out really.

===

More importantly, Brittney Palmer is comes along with the merger =p

===

Oh and Gonzaga got cut


----------



## Skylark (Oct 28, 2010)

Moridin said:


> Should be Grispi if he wins vs Koch, but maybe that's too short a turn around for him.



This confirms that Aldo vs. Hominick was originally scheduled for WEC 54 before the announcement of the merge between UFC and WEC:



> *MMA Planet:*
> The WEC featherweight champion, Jose Aldo has quickly become one of the stars of the sport of mixed martial arts.  Following an impressive win over Manny Gamburyan in September many people have mentioned Aldo among the pound for pound best.   In fact, many people have been hoping for Aldo to move up a weight class and take on UFC lightweight champion Frankie Edgar.  While Aldo has expressed interest in making such a transition there is still work to be done at featherweight.  Fights with guys like Josh Grispi and Chad Mendes still offer a challenge.  There are others currently outside the UFC who could challenge Aldo.  Michihiro Omigawa has reportedly been offered a WEC deal and he could be a real threat.  The fans? dream opponent, Edgar is currently signed on to defend his title against Gray Maynard.  It now looks as if any transition or move up in weight class will be delayed as Aldo is now slated to face contender Mark Hominick in January at WEC 54.
> 
> Speaking to Tatame Aldo revealed the upcoming bout?
> ...





Moridin said:


> More importantly, Brittney Palmer is comes along with the merger =p



Sexy, now that I hear that, I feel all warmed up.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 28, 2010)

Baw, Hominick doesn't deserve it imo. oh well, should be a good fight for Aldo to showcase himself in front of a bigger audience.

---

Also Code I see you lurking, say hi


----------



## Skylark (Oct 28, 2010)

Hominick is a good choice. He's got great standup and great submissions, but I honestly think the most interesting choice would have indeed been Josh Grispi. Like you said, he's got a fight scheduled, but he's got such a great fighter's instinct and I can't wait to see him in a title fight. I also think he's less predictable than the other opponents and thus, potentially, makes him more of a threat. I think when Aldo can see someone's game for what it is he simply solves them and makes them look ordinary. He's going to be tough to handle for most anyone.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 28, 2010)

This is awesome news.

I've been waiting for this for a loooong time.  We'll finally see if all the Bendo naysayers were right or not.


----------



## Raikiri (Oct 28, 2010)

Jack the Ippy said:


> This is awesome news.
> 
> I've been waiting for this for a loooong time.  We'll finally see if all the Bendo naysayers were right or not.



lol ur brock sig. its not breakdancing its brockdancing.

i wonder if they merged cuz the ufc's fights lately have been a little subpar excitement wise, while the WEC fights almost always deliver fireworks. now they can bring some of that lower-weight-class excitement to the mainstream.


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sad to see Gonzaga go man, he really needs to stop thinking he's some K-1 superstar or something. He has a really cool personality, and he genuinely loves his fans, but seriously that head kick KO over Cro Cop put him into a fantasy world.

The WEC should have hired another ring girl before the merger.


----------



## Skylark (Oct 29, 2010)

Gonzaga actually has sick Jiu-Jitsu but after his knockout of Cro Cop he indeed started living in a fantasy world thinking he was a striking artist.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 29, 2010)

Well, he does have really crappy wrestling.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 29, 2010)

Skylark said:


> Hominick is a good choice. He's got great standup and great submissions, but I honestly think the most interesting choice would have indeed been Josh Grispi. Like you said, he's got a fight scheduled, but he's got such a great fighter's instinct and I can't wait to see him in a title fight. I also think he's less predictable than the other opponents and thus, potentially, makes him more of a threat. I think when Aldo can see someone's game for what it is he simply solves them and makes them look ordinary. He's going to be tough to handle for most anyone.



Hominick just got shafted.

Grispi is now Aldo's opponent =p


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 2, 2010)

What is that from?


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 3, 2010)

datgif 

Someone linked it to me yesterday, it was very lol

Heres the link


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 3, 2010)

BlackGold, some gay reality show, but that GnP is fucking godly. Reminds me of Fedor bouncing Big Nog's head off the canvas.


----------



## Mori` (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## Skylark (Nov 4, 2010)

Look at em' go.

I noticed he wears the same shoes as me too


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 4, 2010)

I bet they won't be laughing when they wake up next to him.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 4, 2010)

Moridin said:


>



*sigh* What will it take to get that man in da UFC?

"Son of a bitch! Gimme my Plunger back!!"....That is all.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 4, 2010)

Kos just can't quit making an ass out of himself...


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 4, 2010)

That video of Overeem abusing that Dutch reporter has to be one of the most awkward moments I've ever seen lol.


----------



## Skylark (Nov 4, 2010)

Go easy on Josh you would be an ass too if you had to stick your dick in an electrical socket every morning just to style your hair


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 4, 2010)

Kos is still in highschool....


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 4, 2010)

Skylark said:


> Go easy on Josh you would be an ass too if you had to stick your dick in an electrical socket every morning just to style your hair



That was so patchetic by Josh.


----------



## Captain Fry (Nov 5, 2010)

Who was Cain Velasquez's fight before Lesnar?


----------



## Skylark (Nov 5, 2010)

Captain Fry said:


> Who was Cain Velasquez's fight before Lesnar?



Minotauro Nogueira.


----------



## Delta Shell (Nov 5, 2010)

Kos is such an idiot LOL. I think he's playing the heel thing too well. GSP needs to stop being Mr. Cool too, I think he should have got up and said something at least.

Also, LOL Aaron still needs subtitles ALL THE TIME? Wtf he's speaking english, Sevak doesn't have subtitles half the time and sounds like a drunk Armenian.

I'm just butthurt that if I ever went on American T.V they'd subtitle my Manchester arse.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 5, 2010)

I wish I could claim to have made this...


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 5, 2010)

Yeah whatever, ya'll keep hating on Kos all you want. But I will say this...he has made this season of TUF hella enjoyable. This whole season has been great, now that I think of it. Great fights, good fighters, DRAMA, and the antics of Kos. I hope Kos shocks the world and finishes GSP in brutal fashion. I like GSP, but I want an upset to happen.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 6, 2010)

Dante10 said:


> That video of Overeem abusing that Dutch reporter has to be one of the most awkward moments I've ever seen lol.


What are you talking about?

She loved every second of it, and it wouldn't surprise me if he hit that immediately after the taping.  

Her show is all about doing weird shit.  I can't remember what it's called, but it means like "Fuck" or something in Dutch.



Rated R Superstar said:


> Yeah whatever, ya'll keep hating on Kos all you want. But I will say this...he has made this season of TUF hella enjoyable. This whole season has been great, now that I think of it. Great fights, good fighters, DRAMA, and the antics of Kos. I hope Kos shocks the world and finishes GSP in brutal fashion. I like GSP, but I want an upset to happen.


Didn't say it wasn't entertaining... but he's still making an ass of himself.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 6, 2010)

Kos is a dick. I want him to get fucked in the ass by the male nurse


----------



## Skylark (Nov 6, 2010)

I just saw a video about the rubber match between Matt Hughes and B.J. Penn and I can't wait for it to happen.

Get Excited.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 6, 2010)

Skylark said:


> I just saw a video about the rubber match between Matt Hughes and B.J. Penn and I can't wait for it to happen.
> 
> Get Excited.



I just cant get excited for a Matt Hughes fight, no matter how hard I try. I respect what hes done for the sport, though.


----------



## Mangeykou Byakugan (Nov 6, 2010)

Anybody think Nelson can beat Lesnar?

I mean tbh If the fight stands 
I think Nelson has a chance

But if it goes to the ground
I think Lesnar will GnP or submit him


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 8, 2010)

Reem is a big fucker, he eats all the damn time.
[YOUTUBE]Dkg5Sx-o1m8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 8, 2010)

I thought I ate a lot... His stomach must be made of fucking steel.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 8, 2010)

Mangeykou Byakugan said:


> Anybody think Nelson can beat Lesnar?
> 
> I mean tbh If the fight stands
> I think Nelson has a chance
> ...


?

If it goes to the ground, Lesnar is in almost as much trouble had it stayed standing.

Nelson is awesome on the ground.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 8, 2010)

The WEC/UFC merger is going to make for some great fights for a while, but I imagine it will lose steam and any of the WEC fighters that try to make it in the UFC (outside of the obvious 145 division) are gonna get wrecked. 

Some of the champs may do alright, but I expect most of the divisions to make little impact on their UFC counterparts.

As for Lesnar and Nelson, I'd give it to Brock anywhere he wants it. Nelson doesn't hit hard enough to hurt Lesnar (in theory) and his ground isn't good enough to stop Lesnar.


----------



## Mori` (Nov 8, 2010)

^ they only have one shared division (lw).


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 8, 2010)

They have Aldo, thats worth WEC itself.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 8, 2010)

Moridin said:


> ^ they only have one shared division (lw).


 I somehow forgot they already dissolved their other divisions.  We have seen how well Cantwell and Stann have done.

Condit is doing better now though so I guess anything's possible.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 8, 2010)

I wanted to see Aldo whoop BJ Penn's ass.


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 8, 2010)

The sad part is BJ would try to outbox Aldo and lose badly. I doubt he'll even try to take him down.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 9, 2010)

I hope that Aldo/Florian fight happens pretty soon despite it being shut down already. That'd be a really good proving ground for Aldo. I'm still not sold on him as I don't sell on fighters very easily.


----------



## Rampage (Nov 10, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OT2y3RbpLFs&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]

This saddens me man lol


----------



## Mori` (Nov 10, 2010)

I only just realised the WEC event is tomorrow and not on the weekend


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 10, 2010)

You're not a true fan of MMA. :taichou



Wait, their's a WEC event?


----------



## Mori` (Nov 13, 2010)

ufc 122 was pretty godawful xD


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 13, 2010)

Man, the European fans almost always get fucked.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 14, 2010)

Moridin said:


> ufc 122 was pretty godawful xD



It was free, it was in Germany, and had very little coverage.

What were you expecting? The fights weren't that bad. 

Siver won for his crowd, Soszynski and Sadollah won for me...cuz I like those guys.

Silva vs Okami 2 in the spring/summer?

For a free event, it wasn't bad.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 14, 2010)

Damn...Nate just wasn't his usual self. He was so hesistant to attack, didn't pull da trigger. Thats not the Nate we all know. Anyway, Okami did a good job. He deserves his title shot.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 14, 2010)

UFC 122: Paint Drying vs. Grass Growing


----------



## Mori` (Nov 14, 2010)

Law said:


> It was free, it was in Germany, and had very little coverage.
> 
> What were you expecting? The fights weren't that bad.
> 
> ...



The fights were very low caliber for the most part. Not particularly great from a technical standpoint, and not particularly entertaining either on the whole.

Also I hate the "it's free" justification. The goal should be to still put on a good event, with the added bonus that it's on free TV rather than PvP, not to put on a poor event but have that be alright because it's on free TV. Also kind of sucks for the fans who pay to attend live.


----------



## Skylark (Nov 14, 2010)

I liked the fight.

I dunno about Okamis chances if he tries tonight's tactics against Silva. Clearly he is no Sonnen. And unlike Marqfart, Silva loves back-peddling and his reach is somewhat longer.

Okami is not stupid. He'll have something in mind I'm sure.


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 14, 2010)

Raiou said:


> UFC 122: Paint Drying vs. Grass Growing


I got Grass Growing by late (T)KO


----------



## Rod (Nov 15, 2010)

It's funny here in Brazil how they are advertising that upcoming Machida fight: 


"UFC123: The Return of the Dragon."


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 15, 2010)

I liked a few of the fights on 122. The Siver fight was good. Ludwig's fight was good. Relhic's loss was disappointing though. I didn't even watch the full main event, it was too boring.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 17, 2010)

Someone fill me with the latest MMA news. I've been away from the MMA scene for awhile.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 17, 2010)

Stephan Struve is going to bulk up to 290 and become UberStruve.

BJ Penn is 170 pounds.


----------



## Mori` (Nov 17, 2010)

Niko Bellic said:


> Someone fill me with the latest MMA news. I've been away from the MMA scene for awhile.



How long is a while?

Biggest MMA news is probably the WEC finally being merged into the UFC (come Jan).

Fightwise it'd be Lesnar getting a beatdown from Velasquez.

Can give you more in depth crap if you want, just need to know when from.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 17, 2010)

More like Lesnar showing off his breakdancing skills in the cage.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 17, 2010)

Chael Sonnen almost beat Silva before getting submitted in the 4th round. It was pretty epic.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 17, 2010)

Both Fedor and Werdum appeared to be ducking Overeem.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 17, 2010)

...And Dana is bolding proclaiming that Overeem has no business being in the top ten p4p list...and he's 100% right!


----------



## Mori` (Nov 18, 2010)

He said HW, and he's wrong.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 18, 2010)

This saturday!:



> Quinton “Rampage” Jackson (No. 4 LHW) vs. Lyoto Machida (No. 2 LHW, No. 8 PFP)
> B.J. Penn (No. 3 LW) vs. Matt Hughes
> Aaron Simpson vs. Mark Munoz
> Gerald Harris vs. Maiquel Jose Falcao Goncalves
> ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 18, 2010)

This should be a good card. I hope Hughes rides his country breakfast war tractor all the way to victory. 

I would also place money on Machida if I were inlined to bet. He has this.


As for Overratedreem, I think he's top 10. Just very low on the list until he gets some good wins.


----------



## Skylark (Nov 18, 2010)

Penn to win.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 18, 2010)

Dana said he wasn't a top 10 HW?

I could agree with him not being a top 10 p4p, but the aforementioned seems extreme.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 18, 2010)

Dana says a lot of crazy stuff. Like how you beat off people on TUF. And Fedor isn't any good.

As for Penn vs Hughes, I think this could be Hughes's fight. Penn is going to underestimate Hughes and his improved striking game and focus on that too much. Hughes will use that to set up takedowns and wear Penn down to a decision. I'm sure he's coming in with a big focus on submission defense, so while I can see him getting caught I don't think it will happen.

However, Hughes could get a little too cocky on the feet and go to sleep.


----------



## Delta Shell (Nov 18, 2010)

Bruce Leroy did better than expected on Ultimate Fighter. Feel gutted for my homeboy Aaron (eeeron) though.

That card is pretty Boss for Saturday. I want Rampage to win but that video someone posted before straight up, upset me, guy looks like he's lost his love for it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 18, 2010)

The Dragon is gonna strike on Saturday.


----------



## Ezekial (Nov 19, 2010)

Lyoto "The dragon" Machida vs Quinton "Rampage" Jackson. Tomorrow @ UFC 123 i'm assuming the winner will be crowned No. 1 contender and will fight the winner of "Suga" Rashad Evens vs 
Maurício "Shogun" Rua, but I wonder what will happen to BJ Penn if he loses again.......


----------



## Ezekial (Nov 19, 2010)

*The Ultimate Fighter discussion thread.*

Season 12.

Josh Koscheck vs Georges St-Pierre - Lightweights.
Fighters:

Team GSP

Michael Johnson (Semi) 
Jonathan Brookins (Semi) 
Spencer Paige (eliminated)
Alex Caceres (eliminated)
Kyle Watson (Semi) 
Cody McKenzie (eliminated)
Dane Sayers (eliminated)

Team Koscheck

Marc Stevens (eliminated)
Sevak Magakian (eliminated)
Sako Chivitchian (eliminated)
Andy Main (eliminated) 
Nam Phan (Semi)
Aaron Wilkinson (eliminated)
Jeff Lentz (eliminated)

Fighters eliminated before entry round JJ Ambrose:
Paul Barrow
Jason Brenton
Mike Budnik
Joseph Duffy
Pablo Garza
Toby Grear
Daniel Head
Amir Khillah
Steve Magdaleno
T.J. O'Brien 
Michael Richman 
Ariel Sexton 
Ran Weathers

The finale will be held on December 4, 2010 in Las Vegas, Nevada

Notable coaches:

Freddie Roach
Greg Jackson
Jean-Charles Skarbowsky
Javier Mendez
Jon Fitch

Discuss. XD


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 19, 2010)

If BJ loses to Hughes (and I think he will) I can see him fighting either Jon Fitch or Carlos Condit, or any other guy at WW that's close to a title shot. Just because Dana is his bitch and will give him whatever he wants, seemingly.

If he goes back down to LW he could fight Sherk again just because, or a Gomi rematch. 

I can't see him fighting someone without a big enough name or high enough title implications.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 19, 2010)

Freddie Roach reminds me of a smaller Herman Munster.


----------



## Delta Shell (Nov 19, 2010)

GSP's connections are a bit ridiculous. I would be so gutted if I was chosen for team Koscheck.

The winner of Brookins/Watson is winning this imo.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 19, 2010)

It seems whoever Koscheck picks is doomed to failure. He chose Alex to win and he lost, too. 

He also is getting gayer and gayer each episode. Now he's blowing kisses to GSP. I guess next episode he'll try to dry hump him.


----------



## Delta Shell (Nov 19, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He also is getting gayer and gayer each episode. Now he's blowing kisses to GSP. I guess next episode he'll try to dry hump him.



I know, seriously right?

First he wanted to "motorboat his ass" now this? He also really "wanted to get his hands on" Cody?? It's not what he said, it's _how_ he said it..and he obviously wanted a bit of male nurse booty.



Plus that hair is straight up yes homo.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 19, 2010)

"Boy I'd love to get my hands on you.... mmmm...." That was a very awkward moment. And he was looking him up and down while saying it and making that 'sssss' sound he keeps making.

Let's not forget when he said if Georges kissed him he'd give up the fight.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 19, 2010)

Moridin said:


> He said HW, and he's wrong.



In that case, he should be in the number 10 spot, no higher than that. We have idiots going around saying he should be number 1, despite the fact that he hasn't done anything to warrant the number 1 spot. People are ranking him because of his potential, and his K1 accomplishments. I think he has the skills to be number one...but he has to prove it first.


----------



## Rod (Nov 19, 2010)

I've met Lyoto about a month ago, he lives in same city as me (Belém) and was here at the Hilton hotel I work for, pretty humble/simple guy I must say, if he wasn't known would never suspect he is sort of a celebrity out there, even when was eating in the retaurant he took time to sign some autographs/ take some pictures for people/children who requested, nice bloke.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 19, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> In that case, he should be in the number 10 spot, no higher than that. We have idiots going around saying he should be number 1, despite the fact that he hasn't done anything to warrant the number 1 spot. People are ranking him because of his potential, and his K1 accomplishments. I think he has the skills to be number one...but he has to prove it first.


No, he deserves the number 8 spot, which is where Rodgers was when he beat him.

And you forget that top ten lists are subjective, and the criteria changes from person to person.

If you're looking at recent wins @ HW, he's in the bottom half.  If you're looking at potential, then he's easily #1.


----------



## Ezekial (Nov 19, 2010)

Koscheck fails at trying to intimidate GSP lol


----------



## Mori` (Nov 20, 2010)

To not have Overeem top 10 you have to pick two of:

Big Nog, Antonio Silva, Barnett, Nelson, Konrad, Rothwell, Schaub, Cro Cop, Kongo, Rogers, Arlovski

ahead of him.

===


----------



## Ippy (Nov 20, 2010)

^You mean 3...


----------



## Mori` (Nov 20, 2010)

I do, you are quite correct


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 20, 2010)

I'd give Overeem the number 10 spot on the Top Heavyweights list, but he doesn't deserve a spot on the overall Top P4P list. But he barely deserves that number 10 spot.


----------



## Mori` (Nov 20, 2010)

Can I ask your top 10hw in that case?

also I'm kinda excited for tonights card, been a while since I really thought an event was worth staying up for.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 20, 2010)

UFC 123, live updates:

EMENALO APPOINTED ASSISTANT


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 20, 2010)

Moridin said:


> *Can I ask your top 10hw in that case?
> *
> also I'm kinda excited for tonights card, been a while since I really thought an event was worth staying up for.



1.Cain
2.Lesnar
3.Werdum
4.Fedor
5.JDS
6.Carwin
7.Mir
8.Nelson
9.Bigfoot
10.Overeem


----------



## Mori` (Nov 20, 2010)

Munoz / Simpson was a jolly entertaining start to the evening!

Foster / Brown was too!

Hope the Edson Barboza fight makes the main card, sounded impressive.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 20, 2010)

Moridin said:


> Munoz / Simpson was a jolly entertaining start to the evening!
> 
> Hope the Edson Barboza fight makes the main card, sounded impressive.




It was on the prelim card.

Barboza won via leg kicks.


----------



## Mori` (Nov 20, 2010)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> It was on the prelim card.
> 
> Barboza won via leg kicks.



yes i know, as I said it sounded impressive and I hope it's one of the prelims they air during some down time on the main card


----------



## Mori` (Nov 20, 2010)

Card is great so far =D

===

Halfway and it's still amazing

===

co-main delivered


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 20, 2010)

Awesome KO by BJ. 

Good to see some fire back in the guy again.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 21, 2010)

holy hell im surprised


----------



## Mori` (Nov 21, 2010)

main could have been better, those big #1 contender fights need to be 5 rounds imo

all in all one of the best ufc cards of the year though


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 21, 2010)

Machida won dat fight...I dont care wat nobody says. Oh well..

I sensed a KO was coming Hughes way the moment I saw that look in BJ's eyes. lol

That Falcou guy from Chute Boxe who made his debut..he showed alot of potential. I was impressed, but the fight overall didn't deliver. Falcou shoulda let his hands go, imo.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 21, 2010)

Gotta love Rampage for his honesty.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Nov 21, 2010)

I thought Rampage won the first 2 but it was close. 

Hughes/Penn didn't suprise me at all.

Lauzon gassed! Congrats to George.


----------



## Delta Shell (Nov 21, 2010)

Man Barbosa is a beeeeast. TKO by leg kicks just like his last fight.


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 21, 2010)

Barbosa is Aldo(lite)


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 21, 2010)

This is why we need to go back to the Pride scoring system. Yes, it was flawed, because Pride was corrupt and had no reservation about fixing fights and/or decisions. UFC doesn't have that problem (not yet, at least), and so scoring the totality of the fight and not the individual round is pretty obvious for me.

The only drawback is late flurries and action might override early dominance, ala Henderson-Arona.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 21, 2010)

I don't think Rampage won the first two. But two of the judges disagree, and it's Machida's fault for letting them make the decision for him.

I'm just interested in seeing if Joe's rabble-rousing and Rampage's humble honesty spur the UFC to schedule an immediate re-match or not.

Was surprised by the 30 sec KO of Hughes. I'm fine with BJ winning, but man...the look on Hughes face...

I liked how emotional and excited Penn was. They had to physically go get him from the crowd and from running around outside the ring just to make the official announcement and raise his hand. Good stuff.

Also, Mr. Wonderful Phil Davis creating his own submission? That was pretty cool..


----------



## Mori` (Nov 21, 2010)

Jove said:


> This is why we need to go back to the Pride scoring system. Yes, it was flawed, because Pride was corrupt and had no reservation about fixing fights and/or decisions. UFC doesn't have that problem (not yet, at least), and so scoring the totality of the fight and not the individual round is pretty obvious for me.



The worst thing about that fight was that yet again it was a card headlined by a #1 contenders fight that would really have benefited from getting all 5 rounds to determine the victor


----------



## Skylark (Nov 21, 2010)

Yeah, I always thought Rampage could win this fight (see way earlier comments in this thread for proof). Granted, I never thought he'd win a decision, but I think he deserved it. Lyoto's "elusiveness," aka his running away was bound to get him in trouble one of these days. It keeps him safe, but it means he's never going to be tagged as the aggressor and in close fights that counts.

Oh, I knew Penn would win. 

Write BJ Penn off at your peril. People continue to write him off after defeats, and he keeps coming back to dominate fights. Stick him in with Jon Fitch please.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 21, 2010)

IMO, split decisions are BS.

If a fight is that close that the three judges can't agree on a winner, then it should just be a draw.


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 21, 2010)

If Kongo vs Brown got ruled as a draw, then Page/Chida definitely should have been one.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 21, 2010)

I never thought that Rampage would win a decision against Machida.

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Here's to hoping the rematch is more explosive though.


----------



## Mori` (Nov 21, 2010)

Dante10 said:


> If Kongo vs Brown got ruled as a draw, then Page/Chida definitely should have been one.



That was only a draw because Kongo got a point docked for holding the shorts though?



Raiou said:


> Here's to hoping the rematch is more explosive though.



There won't be one in the near future apparently.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 21, 2010)

I'd BJ dat Penn 

No homo.



And Machida won IMO, split decisions are a bitch.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 21, 2010)

Law said:


> I don't think Rampage won the first two. But two of the judges disagree, and it's Machida's fault for letting them make the decision for him.
> 
> I'm just interested in seeing if Joe's rabble-rousing and Rampage's humble honesty spur the UFC to schedule an immediate re-match or not.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I noticed that. It looked like he wanted to cry. I felt bad for him.

Even though I feel that Machida was robbed last night, on a positive note, Im happy for Rampage. Rampage winning last nite just made the LHW division more interesting. Because I honestly thought that no LHW, besides Shogun, could beat Machida. Hell, I still feel that way. 

I can see Dana trying to set up Rampage vs the winner of Bader/Jones. Imagine Jones vs Rampage? That would be crazy!


----------



## Ezekial (Nov 22, 2010)

2-hour special this week


----------



## Ippy (Nov 22, 2010)

Jove said:


> This is why we need to go back to the Pride scoring system.


Then Machida would have gotten points deducted for stalling.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 22, 2010)

I knew it was bad news when I saw the look on BJ's face, too. He had those rings under his eyes, the intensity of a serial killer, and baby fat.

I wanted Hughes to win, but whatever. 

I also wanted Machida to win.  If Machida had fought like he did in rd3 he would've easily finished the fight methinks. But he was too tentative. Getting knocked out could do that to a guy I guess. He needs to find balance between elusive and aggressive if he wants to keep a title.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 22, 2010)

I predict lots of gay Koschek moments.


----------



## Delta Shell (Nov 22, 2010)

It's like double the gayness. His hair might be even fluffier.


----------



## Delta Shell (Nov 22, 2010)

> He had those rings under his eyes, the intensity of a serial killer, and baby fat.



Nam Pham gets them. Like he's just popped out of the Opium Den or soemething.

I would have loved that main event to be 5 rounds it was just getting warmed up.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 22, 2010)

I haven't noticed them on Nam. But every time BJ has them you know he's going to bring it. Like he hasn't slept in days anticipating beating the life out of someone.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 23, 2010)

New episode of The REEM is out.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 23, 2010)

I watched that yesterday, actually. It was the first one I've ever watched and I must say it cast the Reem in a whole new light for me.


Not saying I'm jumping on the hype train or anything, but once he proves himself a little more to me maybe I'll like him. 


Maybe.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 23, 2010)

I started watching them from like ep 3.  It's what made me such a fan.

Besides his obvious skills and dreamy muscles, his personality is clearly that of someone who's both mature and level headed.  He has the heart of a competitor, and his training is unreal.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 23, 2010)

If only every fighter had a documentary I'd probably love them all. pek

It was Cro Cop's old documentary that really turned me on to him, too. There must be something to this.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 23, 2010)

Maybe they will have an entire half of the show dedicated to just Koscheck reading love poems he wrote to GSP or something.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 23, 2010)

One of my favorites fighters. He's the best striker in his weight class, imo...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_IVAD4kThM&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mori` (Nov 23, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I watched that yesterday, actually. It was the first one I've ever watched and I must say it cast the Reem in a whole new light for me.
> 
> 
> Not saying I'm jumping on the hype train or anything, but once he proves himself a little more to me maybe I'll like him.
> ...



Watch them all =p

they are really well made, it's a fun insight + the soundtrack is great.

====

Finally saw the Edson Barboza fight (crashed after page/machida thinking that'd be the end of the ppv), goddamn that guy has some wicked leg kicks.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm up to episode 5 now. 

I will now have to find that Edson Barboza fight though. I keep hearing about it.


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 23, 2010)

Moridin said:


> That was only a draw because Kongo got a point docked for holding the shorts though?
> 
> 
> 
> There won't be one in the near future apparently.



Yeah I forgot about that. Kongo should have been DQed for holding the shorts, grabbing the fence, and low blows.


----------



## Mori` (Nov 23, 2010)

Aw fuck, Aldo has a compacted vertebrae and is out of UFC 125


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 23, 2010)

Who else is fighting? It may or may not be a deal-breaker. :taichou


----------



## Mori` (Nov 23, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Who else is fighting? It may or may not be a deal-breaker. :taichou



* Champ Frankie Edgar vs. Gray Maynard (for lightweight title)
* Champ Jose Aldo vs. Josh Grispi (for featherweight title)
* Takanori Gomi vs. Clay Guida
* Nate Diaz vs. Dong Hyun Kim
 * Chris Leben vs. Brian Stann

It looks like an exciting undercard, but with such an uninspiring main event the Aldo fight was really kind of important to it imo


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 23, 2010)

Oh, dear. Maynard vs Edgar is going to be a badass fight. 

Maybe they can have Leben fight someone else after he fights Stann. I bet he'd do it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 23, 2010)

what happened with dominik cruz? they could throw him in the card.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 24, 2010)

Koscheck's repressed homosexual comments are lulz.

Gerald Harris was cut after UFC 123...  What a bummer.


----------



## Mori` (Nov 24, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> what happened with dominik cruz? they could throw him in the card.



That's certainly an option, he's scheduled to defend vs Jorgensen (go scotty!) at the last WEC though and I'd imagine they'd at least like to go out with a decent card for it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm sure they'll figure something out. Joe Silva always comes through in the clinch.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 24, 2010)

It's still not 100% that Aldo will be out, though.


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 29, 2010)

Lol that book is fucking hilarious. He calls Renzo "The Ninja" lol


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 29, 2010)

Dante10 said:


> Lol that book is fucking hilarious. He calls Renzo "The Ninja" lol




I deleted.

Supposedly, some parts were taken out of context & embellished, etc.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 29, 2010)

Seiko said:


> War Aleks!!


So Aleks is going to finally fight again, eh? Or has he still be crushing cans in some other org that I never heard of before?

I wonder if he'll ever be top 10 or make any impact on the scene again.  I liked him.


----------



## Mori` (Nov 29, 2010)

He's fought twice this year according to wiki, once in Russia and once in Azerbaijan. Pretty sure if he was ever going to get picked up by a US company he would have been by now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 29, 2010)

I remember hearing a lot of different reasons for why he hasn't yet. Anything from passport/visa issues to that whole Hepatitis thing. 

You'd think he'd at least be fighting in Dream or something.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 29, 2010)

I should really check out his shit more often.  He's hilarious.  This is from May, and I never knew it was there.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Nov 29, 2010)

lol im going for Nam Pham as the winner guys. Although a bit slow, he has alot of power...I think he will beat Michael Johnson. Final is Brookins vs Pham 

Also, i cant FUCKING WAIT till GSP beats the living shit out of koschek!!!!! Gonna be SICK!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 30, 2010)

I could see Bookins vs Nam, but I could also see Brookins loosing and it being THAT OTHER GUY vs Nam.

I could also see Nam losing. Johnson is not at all impressive, but so far neither is Nam. On paper he should win it, but on paper he's better than he is in the cage up to now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 30, 2010)

I gotta remember to go to cracked. I haven't actually been there outside of getting linked to it and it's usually decently humorous.


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 2, 2010)

Koscheck: Everyone in the Sauna...now.


----------



## JonnyCake (Dec 2, 2010)

Kos just proved he's a douche making the show about himself and not about the fighters. He failed as a coach. Though it could be a ploy for his "heel" role.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 3, 2010)

Yeah, Koscheck is loving the role of villain, methinks. I also think that he is really naturally like that: a douche.

I feel bad for his team. I won't feel bad for Kos when GSP man-handles him again.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 4, 2010)

Does anyone have a stream for the Strikeforce show 2nite? I dont have Showtime.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Dec 4, 2010)

WOW.
what a robbery.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 4, 2010)

^Yeah, that was pretty bad. Definitly the worst robbery I've ever seen in this sport.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 4, 2010)

Strikeforce blew my fucking mind tonite!!!! 4 KO's in a row!!


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 4, 2010)

What happened???

With the Robbery i mean


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 4, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFF-

>mfw when I had no clue strikeforce was on
>


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 5, 2010)

Niko Bellic said:


> FFFFFFFFFF-
> 
> >mfw when I had no clue strikeforce was on
> >



U missed one of the best cards of the year. Bigfoot TKO'D his opponent. Lawler beautifully knocked out Linland...out cold. Daley FLAWLESSLY knocked out Smith, one hitter quitter...out cold. And Hendo KO'D Babalu. It was beautiful, simply beautiful.


----------



## Fat Free Milk (Dec 5, 2010)

The Strikeforce card was amazing and I highly regret watching TUF over it. Would have been much better on my TV instead of my laptop.



Lord Genome said:


> What happened???
> 
> With the Robbery i mean



Nam Phan completely dominated Leonard Garcia but Garcia was gifted the win. Not a single person in that arena thought Garcia won, not even himself.

The worst robbery I've ever seen in this sport.


----------



## Mori` (Dec 5, 2010)

Can't believe anyone would have watched TUF over SF yesterday ><

Definitely suggest you go watch the SF fights, entertaining stuff =)

Actually, they already put up an official highlights package (and given many of the fights were short it does get most of the awesome bits =p)


----------



## Ippy (Dec 5, 2010)

Garcia just has this "judges jobber aura" to him.

I don't even know how a single judge thought he won in the Hominick fight either.

Great Brookins/Johnson fight.  The sky's the limit for both of them.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 6, 2010)

I was shocked as anyone when they called out Garcia's name, but it did wonders for my prediction tournament. 

TUF was kind of lack-luster outside of a couple of fights. SF was much more entertaining, but I was pissed Bigfoot won. I really hate that guy. I also dislike Daley and was rooting for Smith, but I don't hate him quite as much.

Now if only SF had a better stable of fighters and serious matches I could take it more seriously. Right now it's just entertainment with an occasional fight with implications.


----------



## Dante10 (Dec 7, 2010)

Lol @ the SF commentary team

Daley's KO was fucking sick, I want him to fight Diaz now. We all know Nick will want to bang it out no matter what.


----------



## JonnyCake (Dec 7, 2010)

I couldn't stand the Strikeforce announcers. They hardly discuss what is going on in the fight and seem so fucking lost at times. Also go Joe Rogan for calling out the judges. Knockouts were a plenty though but Strikeforce seems...idk so amateur.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 7, 2010)

Dante10 said:


> Lol @ the SF commentary team
> 
> Daley's KO was fucking sick, I want him to fight Diaz now. We all know Nick will want to bang it out no matter what.


 That was a brutal knockout, for sure. Smith looked dead.

I guess he'll be fighting Noons next if Noons has testicles. And I think Noons does have testicles, so I expect that fight to be made. I'd be pulling or Noons in that fight. I'm always going against Daley. 


JonnyCake said:


> I couldn't stand the Strikeforce announcers. They hardly discuss what is going on in the fight and seem so fucking lost at times. Also go Joe Rogan for calling out the judges. Knockouts were a plenty though but Strikeforce seems...idk so amateur.


 They do have poor production values and a questionable stable of fighters, but they put on good fights. I enjoy watching it,  but I also enjoy hating on Strikeforce. What's a guy to do?


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Dec 7, 2010)

I am so fucking pissed how they robbed Nam Phan of that win. WTF MAN? WTF. That was just fucking stupid honestly


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 7, 2010)

Worst decision of the year.

Everyone including Garcia and his camp knew who won the fight.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 8, 2010)

Dana still gave Nam the "Win Bonus" even though the judges declared Nam the loser.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Dec 8, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Dana still gave Nam the "Win Bonus" even though the judges declared Nam the loser.



lol even he thought Nam won....wtf were the judges thinking?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 8, 2010)

I will have to rewatch that fight. Sometimes I can get into the judges head and see why they scored a fight a certain way. For instance: maybe they ignored kicks and focused on punches, or maybe they scored a takedown as winning *the entire fight*.

I don't remember Garcia landing more punches or takedowns though.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Dec 8, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I will have to rewatch that fight. Sometimes I can get into the judges head and see why they scored a fight a certain way. For instance: maybe they ignored kicks and focused on punches, or maybe they scored a takedown as winning *the entire fight*.
> 
> I don't remember Garcia landing more punches or takedowns though.



The takedowns Garcia did land did nothing as Phan quickly got out of them. That is a strong point about Phan, his takedown defense. Garcia was just punching and kicking wildly with the majority of it being blocked. He definitely launched more punches and kicks but he did not *land* as much as phan did. Phan at one point completely demolished Garcia, when he knocked him down and gave him brutal punches to the head.....Phan won the first round and second round, I think he won the last round too but he was also very inactive the last round which is why the judges decision on that can be mildly accepted. Still, giving the first round to Garcia was just complete stupidity, Garcia got dominated.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 8, 2010)

I think those two takedowns gave him the win. I guess getting beat up for the majority of a fight and scoring a couple takedowns = win in the judges eyes.

They really need to fix this system.


----------



## Mori` (Dec 10, 2010)

The UFC are making some pretty interesting lighter weight class acquisitions from Japan.

They got Omigawa back now he's dropped a weight class, and there's a great fight with Mendes lined up.

They've also apparently signed Kid Yamamoto, and while I'm convinced he's on the down side of his career maybe he can spark some nostalgia like Gomi did with that KO over Griffin.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 10, 2010)

Yamamato is just a rumor right now though, isn't he? 

Might be fun to watch, but I doubt he'll get very far. I never bought into that hype train myself.


----------



## Mori` (Dec 10, 2010)

Some kind of tweet from Dana saying they'd signed him or something like that. He can definitely still knock people out, but I'm not sure his chin is all there and I think his wrestling isn't as effective as it used to be.

---

K-1 WGP tomorrow! (or well, kind of tonight for US folks)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 10, 2010)

Gonna have to download that.


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 10, 2010)

So pumped for tomorrow.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 11, 2010)

Moridin said:


> Some kind of tweet from Dana saying they'd signed him or something like that. He can definitely still knock people out, but I'm not sure his chin is all there and I think his wrestling isn't as effective as it used to be.
> 
> ---
> 
> *K-1 WGP tomorrow! (or well, kind of tonight for US folks)*


*
*

Unfortuanatly, I dont have HD Net. Will there be any streams available?


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 11, 2010)

Fucking awesome so far.


----------



## Mori` (Dec 11, 2010)

Indeed. Shame Saki and Ghita beat each other to all hell and back in the quarters, would have liked Saki to have been fresher in teh semi


----------



## S (Dec 11, 2010)

I was rooting for Saki but damn Saki broke his hand and his elbow.


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 11, 2010)

Yeah, it was unfortunate. Saki is a beast though.

I want Alistair to win but after that amazing comeback Aerts winning would be great too.


----------



## S (Dec 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Credit, Zombie Prophet



What a beast.


----------



## Heavenly King (Dec 11, 2010)

S said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




you shouldn't have posted that 

here's all the fights


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 11, 2010)

Congrads to Overeem. Im real happy for him.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 11, 2010)

UFC 124 stream...anybody got one?


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 11, 2010)

my man alves dominating the first round


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 12, 2010)

GSP baby!! Koschecks eye was mashed up!


----------



## Skylark (Dec 12, 2010)

I think GSP showed some power in his striking, he did nail kos with some very hard hooks and the way he worked the jab was tight, looked to me like he would paw with one or two light jabs then fire off a strong one and he caught kos with most of them and even stunned him a few times.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 12, 2010)

Awesome job by the REEM.  Now he's got some unfinished business in SF.  Then, I hope he goes to the UFC and cleans house, and finally shuts up the people who think JDS' standup would give him problems.

Also, Gokhan Saki made me a fan last night.


----------



## Mori` (Dec 12, 2010)

Saki is amazing

Did you see his fight vs Kemayo in the last 16?

goal celebration

Apparently he's trained some MMA as well and is interested in a possible fight.


----------



## Rampage (Dec 12, 2010)

Moridin said:


> Saki is amazing
> 
> Did you see his fight vs Kemayo in the last 16?
> 
> ...



Oh shiiit, he's a monster, would have loved to see him fresh against reem.


----------



## Mori` (Dec 13, 2010)

Sweet Henderson vs Pettis hype vid


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 13, 2010)

I watched the K-1 event myself. 

Not to take anything away from Reem, but man he had it easy in the final and semi. Saki would've demolished him without the injuries he sustained, and Aerts was already basically done when Reem got to him. Just the way I saw it, anyhow. Maybe Overeem could've overpowered Saki eventually either way, and I know he has beaten Aerts in the past anyway.

I'd like to see him take on Schilt some time in the future. 


As for the UFC event, it was pretty badass. After Alves' breast reduction I wonder if he could take on Fitch now? He looked so horrible in their last fight, but he was still doing decent at getting up from takedowns. Imagine if he was in shape for that one? It would be much more competitive.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 14, 2010)

^ Koscheck / Fitch.

GSP is one bad dood.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 14, 2010)

Loved to see Koscheck getting played like a bitch.

Happy for Thiago..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 14, 2010)

Thiago vs Shields. 

Let him beat Shields' ass.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 14, 2010)

Nah Shields was promised a Title match IIRC

You get to see GSP beat Shields ass


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 14, 2010)

I know, but I don't want to see Shields fight GSP. 

Ever.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 14, 2010)

Is it just me who thinks Shields is overrated?


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 14, 2010)

I just don't like watching him fight.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 14, 2010)

Depends on what people rank him at. I think he's top 10 in MW, but low top 10. At WW it's hard to say since he just barely got there. Certainly doesn't deserve a title shot this early.


----------



## Skylark (Dec 14, 2010)

Lord Genome said:


> Nah Shields was promised a Title match IIRC
> 
> You get to see GSP beat Shields ass



There is no reason to stop the fight. Do I think Shields will win? Not at all but I think its a hell of alot more interesting than Hardy/Fitch/Kos. At least Shields has the advantage as far as pure grappling which at least is something. Kos had no advantage anywhere in that fight so therefore his chances were pretty much 0. This will be the first fight in a long time GSP has had were at least his opponent has an advantage over him in something. What is convincing everyone that Shields can't get GSP down. Nobody has stopped Jake from taking them down. At WW or MW for the past 6 years.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 14, 2010)

Shields a low top ten MW? He beat Henderson who at the time everyone thought was the 2nd best MW, if not the 3rd behind Nate. 

He also beat Condit, Daley and Kampmann who are all top ten WWs.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 14, 2010)

My imaginary rankings are based on how much I like the fighters personally.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 14, 2010)

:ho you son of a bitch.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 14, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Not to take anything away from Reem, but man he had it easy in the final and semi. Saki would've demolished him without the injuries he sustained, and Aerts was already basically done when Reem got to him. Just the way I saw it, anyhow. Maybe Overeem could've overpowered Saki eventually either way, and I know he has beaten Aerts in the past anyway.


It was a damn tournament.

Just because his opponents got hurt and he didn't it doesn't take away from his win.  It's not his fault their defense wasn't better or they didn't take out their opponents in time.

Reem had just as much of a chance to get hurt as they did, but he _didn't_, and that's what counts.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 14, 2010)

I wouldn't say that. You have to look at who they fought before that.

Aerts: Mighty Mo / Semmy "fucking" Schilt
Saki: Daniel Ghita
Overeem: Tyrone Spong / Daniel Ghita


So Aerts had a relatively easy fight with Mo, though Mo is very dangerous, then a fucking all-out war with Schilt, arguably the best HW fighter alive. 

Saki, one the smallest guys in the tournament, fought a very tough Ghita and took a beating. 

Overeem had a tough fight with Spong, I suppose, but he wasn't fighting the best fighter in the world like Aerts either, then fights Saki who was injured already, and using only one hand--and was still getting dominated.


It's a tournament, so it's natural that some people get easier roads than others, it isn't Overeem's fault.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 14, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wouldn't say that. You have to look at who they fought before that.
> 
> Aerts: Mighty Mo / Semmy "fucking" Schilt
> Saki: Daniel Ghita
> ...



I don't get how Saki's fight was easier than Overeems. Overeem was hit way more than Saki was. Didn't Saki beat Ghita with relative ease?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 14, 2010)

Saki broke his hand and injured his ribs in that fight. He took a massive beatdown from Ghita's body kicks.

It happens though. Some fighters will break their hand in the middle of a fight and then lose that fight, too. Like Faber vs Brown II, I believe, and countless other fights.


----------



## Mori` (Dec 15, 2010)

Seems Couture might have called it quits last night, basically said he'd be retiring unless a fight with Shogun or Machida happens to open up.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 15, 2010)

He should at least fight Cro Cop.


----------



## Dante10 (Dec 16, 2010)

Best part was Saki doubling up on his left hook. Left to the head then liver, Liver then head. It was fucking beautiful to watch, the man has heart and blistering speed. 

I thought Saki broke his ribs and right arm?


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 16, 2010)

Moridin said:


> Seems Couture might have called it quits last night, basically said he'd be retiring unless a fight with Shogun or Machida happens to open up.


He is fucking finally getting his overrated ass out of the octagon.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 16, 2010)

WOW!! Anyone watch Henderson vs Pettis? NUTS!


----------



## Havoc (Dec 16, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Saki broke his hand and injured his ribs in that fight. He took a massive beatdown from Ghita's body kicks.
> 
> It happens though. Some fighters will break their hand in the middle of a fight and then lose that fight, too. Like Faber vs Brown II, I believe, and countless other fights.


Are there reports on him having a broken rib and hand, how was he cleared to fight?

Also, I thought Overeem was the one to break his rib with a kick.


----------



## Mori` (Dec 16, 2010)

jkingler said:


> WOW!! Anyone watch Henderson vs Pettis? NUTS!



fucking brilliant.

outstanding fight for the WEC to go out on.

Dat Ninja kick


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 16, 2010)

Fucking MATRIX KICK!!! Dat shit was crazy! I jumped off my bed when dat happened. lol


----------



## Mori` (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## jkingler (Dec 17, 2010)

Haha, I fucking yelled and bounced around after that happened, and when my gf called, I was just yelling to her about it and telling her to remind me to DL it so she could see it. Also, I am going to come back to this thread to see that gif over and over.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 17, 2010)

So apparently theres talks that the next Ultimate fighter will be Mir and Lesnar


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 17, 2010)

This is from Pettis's WIKI page. Noticed anything strange? LOL...

*Anthony Pettis (born January 27, 1987) is a Badass ninja who competes in the lightweight division. A professional MMA competitor since 2007, Pettis has made a name for himself mainly fighting in his home state of Wisconsin. He is a former fighter for the World Extreme Cagefighting (WEC), where he was the last ever WEC Lightweight Champion. He has since signed with the Ultimate Fighting Championships, and will be the #1 contender for the UFC Lightweight Championship.*


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 17, 2010)

AHA, can't believe dude got up from that. I wonder if any fighters will try to imitate that.


----------



## Mori` (Dec 17, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> This is from Pettis's WIKI page. Noticed anything strange? LOL...
> 
> *Anthony Pettis (born January 27, 1987) is a Badass ninja who competes in the lightweight division. A professional MMA competitor since 2007, Pettis has made a name for himself mainly fighting in his home state of Wisconsin. He is a former fighter for the World Extreme Cagefighting (WEC), where he was the last ever WEC Lightweight Champion. He has since signed with the Ultimate Fighting Championships, and will be the #1 contender for the UFC Lightweight Championship.*



Anything strange? Nope, that's nothing but fact


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 17, 2010)

That GIF is ridiculous. I need to watch WEC now.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 17, 2010)

Lord Genome said:


> So apparently theres talks that the next Ultimate fighter will be Mir and Lesnar




From what I've heard the 3 main prospects for TUF 13 are...

Brock + Mir
Chael Sonnen + Wanderlei Silva
Uriah Faber + Miguel Torres


----------



## Ippy (Dec 17, 2010)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!!

SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

FUCKING AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!

YOU KNOW WHAT THIS POSTS ABOUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ippy (Dec 17, 2010)

HOW DID HE STAY AWAKE!?!?!??!?!?!



THAT WAS MY FUCKING REACTION!!!!!!!!

DANA WHITE IS SHITTING HIS PANTS AND DREAMING OF DOLLAR SIGNS!!!!!!

IM GONNA BE POSTING IN ALL CAPS FOR THE NEXT FEW HOURS!!!!!


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 17, 2010)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> From what I've heard the 3 main prospects for TUF 13 are...
> 
> Chael Sonnen + Wanderlei Silva



LOL please this, it as the potential to be hilarious.

I do not wanna see Brock/Mir at all.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 17, 2010)

Havoc said:


> Are there reports on him having a broken rib and hand, how was he cleared to fight?
> 
> Also, I thought Overeem was the one to break his rib with a kick.


 It happens in K-1 GPs, I suppose. Cro Cop fought Hoost with broken ribs and got beaten by body-shots.



Lord Genome said:


> So apparently theres talks that the next Ultimate fighter will be Mir and Lesnar


  

I hope that's not true. I don't want to see them fight again, and I don't want to watch either on TUF. 


1mmortal 1tachi said:


> From what I've heard the 3 main prospects for TUF 13 are...
> 
> Brock + Mir
> Chael Sonnen + Wanderlei Silva
> Uriah Faber + Miguel Torres


 I'm hoping for Silva/Sonnen, though Torress/Faber might be semi-interesting.

Bringing the lighter weights to he spotlight now that they are in the UFC would be a good idea for sure.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 23, 2010)

Interesting rumor 

Strikeforce is supposedly going to have a heavyweight grand prix in 2011, three round eight man elimination.

Two interesting things that were said about it is one: Fedor would have three fights in one year

And





> Strikeforce  promoter Scott Coker is cryptic on the subject, but does allow this:  "By the end of the year, Fedor will fight Alistair, Alistair will fight  Fabricio, and Fabricio will probably have a rematch against Fedor at  that point. These guys are all going to fight each other."
> ​


----------



## Dante10 (Dec 23, 2010)

Good luck with that Scott. M1 will never let you do it.


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 23, 2010)

Strikeforce have enough trouble getting their heavyweights to fight normally. Great idea. Never gonna happen.

M1 are terrible.


Overeem is supposed to be fighting Todd Duffee in Dynamite.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 24, 2010)

Delta Shell said:


> Overeem is supposed to be fighting Todd Duffee in Dynamite.



I'm looking forward to this. It's a big step up in competition for Duffee, but he's at least got a punchers chance.


----------



## Vice inactive (Dec 24, 2010)

I should just retire as an MMA fan because none of the guys I ever cheer for win.

Forrest lost to Silva
Sonnen lost to Silva
Brock lost to Cain
Koscheck lost to GSP

I should just give up.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 24, 2010)

Vice said:


> I should just retire as an MMA fan because none of the guys I ever cheer for win.
> 
> Forrest lost to Silva
> Sonnen lost to Silva
> ...



You really should.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 25, 2010)

With the recent announcement of Duffe vs Overeem at the next DREAM show, all im gonna say is this...Overeem has everything to lose! And Dufee has everything to gain. If Duffee wins, his stock within MMA goes WAAY up...he might even make a return to the UFC. If Overeem loses.....*sigh*, lets just say Im gonna have to take a break from all the MMA forums for a while. It would be the textbook definition of "Hypetrain Derailed"! LOL.


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 25, 2010)

Vice said:


> I should just retire as an MMA fan because none of the guys I ever cheer for win.
> 
> Forrest lost to Silva
> Sonnen lost to Silva
> ...




Lol Except for Brock those were pretty obvious results dude.

Even if Chael surprised us by dominating..it was a _surprise_.

Cheering for Koshcheck is bad news as well.


----------



## Vice inactive (Dec 25, 2010)

Delta Shell said:


> Lol Except for Brock those were pretty obvious results dude.
> 
> Even if Chael surprised us by dominating..it was a _surprise_.
> 
> Cheering for Koshcheck is bad news as well.



It was either me being a fan of Forrest and Brock, cheering for the underdog or despising GSP's lay and prey. To be fair, GSP's fight with Koscheck was pretty entertaining, but I was still hoping Koscheck would have won.


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 25, 2010)

To be fair, I was cheering for Chael in that one. I don't like him trahs talking Wand though.

He would beat current Wand but i'd like Wand to make him swallow his own teeth.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 25, 2010)

I dont see how Brock losing wasnt obvious especially with how bad he got exposed earlier


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 25, 2010)

Delta Shell said:


> To be fair, I was cheering for Chael in that one. I don't like him trahs talking Wand though.
> 
> He would beat current Wand but i'd like Wand to make him swallow his own teeth.



He'd beat a younger Wanderlei too.


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 25, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> He'd beat a younger Wanderlei too.



Perhaps by grapplefuck yeah.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 26, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> He'd beat a younger Wanderlei too.



Careful!! I wouldnt say dat in any MMA forum if I were u...you might get accused of being a Zuffa Zombie. SMH...

I agree, btw


----------



## Skylark (Dec 26, 2010)

Sonnen easily takes this. I'm even willing to bet that Sonnen will finish him.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 26, 2010)

Delta Shell said:


> Perhaps by grapplefuck yeah.



as opposed to what...sonnen knocking him out?


----------



## Dante10 (Dec 26, 2010)

Sonnen could finish a lunchable kids meal.


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 27, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> as opposed to what...sonnen knocking him out?



LOL good point.


I can't remember the last time Wand used any proper jits either but that seems to have like a 100% success rate against Chael, he should just practise his jits to fight him.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 27, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> With the recent announcement of Duffe vs Overeem at the next DREAM show, all im gonna say is this...Overeem has everything to lose! And Dufee has everything to gain. If Duffee wins, his stock within MMA goes WAAY up...he might even make a return to the UFC. If Overeem loses.....*sigh*, lets just say Im gonna have to take a break from all the MMA forums for a while. It would be the textbook definition of "Hypetrain Derailed"! LOL.


 And if Overeem wins it somehow proves he's the OMFG BEST EVA!! Overeem > UFC + Fedor x Cain to the power of 3.

Even though Duffee is a UFC droupout that has no business in there with Overeem. MMA fans are fickle. MMA message board fans are even more fickle, still. 

Also, Sonnen should beat Wanderlei, but I would never count Wanderlei out. I think PRIDE rules would actually favor Sonnen, giving him the ability to not only take Wand down, but also knee him in the head, though that does go both ways. Hard to call.


----------



## Vice inactive (Dec 27, 2010)

Anyone think Sonnen will ever get a rematch against Silva?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 27, 2010)

I think it has to happen. Sonnen had him practically beat until that triangle. Silva also had some excuses of injuries, I think, so he could vindicate himself a little, possibly.

They both still have something to prove.


----------



## Vice inactive (Dec 27, 2010)

Well, the only reason I ask is because of the whole steroids thing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 27, 2010)

People have been busted for roids in the past and came back, no problem.

Even champs, like Time Sylvia. Even contenders, like Shane Carwin.

Wasn't it some testosterone booster shot or something and not really steroids? I don't remember.


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 27, 2010)

He's got Hypergonads or something apparently. So not enough natural test and therefore needs artificial test, that's the story anyway.

I've heard Ryan Bader is claiming the same thing. That makes me LOL there's no way he lack testosterone, dude is jacked.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 27, 2010)

He is just saying that for when he inevitably gets busted for juicing. 


Seriously though, from what I've read up on steroids it's easily conceivable that everyone in MMA could cycle them such that they never get caught.


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 27, 2010)

..and they probably do.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 27, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised if a good percentage of them do, but I want to believe they do not. 

Especially the ones I like.


----------



## Dante10 (Dec 27, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> People have been busted for roids in the past and came back, no problem.
> 
> Even champs, like Time Sylvia. Even contenders, like Shane Carwin.
> 
> Wasn't it some testosterone booster shot or something and not really steroids? I don't remember.



Didn't Shane get busted because of a distribution ring? He didn't actually test positive for juice.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2010)

Anything's possible. But Sylvia tested positive and came back.


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 28, 2010)

What happened to him eh? Last I heard he's fighting low key events and weighs 300 lbs. I heard he beat Marius Pudsionowski though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2010)

He's silently making a comeback, it seems. He recently beat another guy, but I forgot what his name was. 

He also knocked out Paul Buentello after Pudz and before the other dude. Not a big deal, but let's not forget that Overeem beat him for the SF title. 


Will he ever be in the UFC again? Probably not. But he is building a winning streak again.


----------



## Bill_gates (Dec 30, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEm4c33W4QU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 30, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67Z7aVb49p8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 30, 2010)

You forgot to add: 

Also:


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 30, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJjZA_7KpGY[/YOUTUBE]


: 




Got it this time 


Also I love the Not impressed song. The best bit is when he says he's not impressed. (Actually Jew Jitsu is)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 30, 2010)

Man can really cut a rug.


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 30, 2010)

P4P best dancer in MMA :mj


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 30, 2010)

Indeed, but a runner-up would be Rashad.


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 30, 2010)

Amir Sadollah certainly tried but just can't cut it.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuJNrWodMk0[/YOUTUBE]


Bless him.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 30, 2010)

Add that on to the list of things Amir is bad at:

1) Fighting
1) Being funny
2) Commentating
3) Making good commercials
4) Dancing


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 31, 2010)

I REALLY wanna watch the K1 DYNAMITE 2010! But I don have HDNET. Does anyone have a stream? Andd wat time does it come on?


----------



## Arishem (Dec 31, 2010)

The intro to Dynamite has been fucking bizarre so far. First we get to see emotional ring girls talk to the majestic voice of Celine Dion, then we get to see a bunch of nobodies bow followed by a Japanese Leno mopping the floor, and now some random clips playing to Oh Happy Day and Niji from Eureka Seven. My mind is blown.


----------



## S (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm a huge Aoki fan but man he deserved it lol.


----------



## Arishem (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 31, 2010)

Overeem is a MONSTER....that is all!!


----------



## Mori` (Dec 31, 2010)

Trigg wig


----------



## Ippy (Dec 31, 2010)

I love how they replay that from every possible angle.

That Uberknee is unstoppable.


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 31, 2010)

The Ubertrain will not be stopped.


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 31, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YT1dWM0GQ1c[/YOUTUBE]



*Spoiler*: __ 



LOL I enjoyed seeing this happen to Aoki, that might be mean but I did.


----------



## Dante10 (Dec 31, 2010)

Even better than when "Mach" Sakurai went Postal on his ass. HAHAHA owned


----------



## Mangeykou Byakugan (Jan 1, 2011)

Is it me or is Brian Stann to big to be a middleweight??

I mean he plowwed through Chris Leben like nothing


EDIT: Edgar won that fight 48-46

Thiago Silva is back/ Vera is a joke


----------



## Arishem (Jan 1, 2011)

Ahahahahaha. Silva's slaps and Stan cracking Leben's chin made my night.


----------



## Dante10 (Jan 2, 2011)

War Showtime


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 2, 2011)

Wow. Did not like that decision by the judges.

Edit: Actually that's kneejerk, given that the first round was definitely 10-8 for Maynard still though a draw? Graaaaaaaaaaa

Wonder where that leaves Pettis?




Also Vera, really? Celebrating mid match when you knocked Silva to the floor (the ONE thing you did in that entire match) really? Come on now. He deserved the bullying he got. Lol at Silva playing the drums on his head.


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 2, 2011)

Loved Diaz & Vera losing and fucking bullshit Edgar keeping the belt.

Major fucking bullshit.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 2, 2011)

What the fuck has happened to you, Gomi?


----------



## Dante10 (Jan 2, 2011)

Massive confusion on Gomi's part. He didn't know what the fuck to do.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 2, 2011)

Don't get how it's bull shit, I scored it a draw as well.

Round 1: 10-8 Maynard.
Round 2: 10-9 Edgar.
Round 3: 10-9 Maynard. (close round)
Round 4: 10-9 Edgar.
Round 5: 10-9 Edgar. (close round)

In less you're blind, I dont get how you can be shocked that one judge might have had a different opinion on Round 3 and especially 5.

Also Gomi has always sucked off his back, and he always will. I mean the guy just has no talent for grappling.


----------



## Dante10 (Jan 2, 2011)

Frankie has a monster heart, beating of a lifetime.


----------



## Raikiri (Jan 2, 2011)

my nose still hurts after watching what silva did to vera's face. holy shit.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 2, 2011)

That fight was clearly a draw.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 3, 2011)

Great card Saturday. Great card.

I used to kinda like Vera when he was HW and winning, but then he got a big head and cried and wanted more money and I thought much less of him. Glad Silva got the win, though I don't really agree with his antics during the fight (namely the tauning in Rnd2(?)). Back-drumming was funny though. Vera got clowned.

I was worried about betting my life on the Edgar fight going to a decision in the first round, but I made it through.  I don't think anyone predicted a draw though. I don't disagree with the decision, but I did give the fight to Edgar, very slightly.


And then there was Brian Stann shocking me with that TKO of Leben. I had him counted out big time.

Guida was a crack-head retarded chimpanzee in that Gomi fight. That was nuts. Also, I picked Guida to win, but it was via decision. I never dreamed he'd sub Gomi.


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpUwvaaeoYA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 3, 2011)

Already a music video? Damn, can't wait for the first album. :33


----------



## Dante10 (Jan 3, 2011)

Lol it is hilarious.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 3, 2011)

Seriously, wtf was that?

You would have thought Vera just pulled a Pettis or something...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 3, 2011)

It was the ultimate body kick/slip of DOOM. Vera impressed himself, heavily.


----------



## Raikiri (Jan 3, 2011)

Delta Shell said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpUwvaaeoYA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



ahahahahahaha, thats so sweet. that's also silva's walkout music, rofl.

also, update on my nose. it STILL hurts after seeing what silva did to vera's face on saturday.


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 3, 2011)

So yeah Machida and Randy at UFC 129. I think Randy is going to get forced into retirement for good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 3, 2011)

At least Vera seemed to enjoy his impromptu nose job. 

Machida vs Randy, really?  If Machida somehow loses this one...


----------



## Dante10 (Jan 3, 2011)

Couture will not be able to control Machida, his TDD is top self, I doubt he could hold him against the cage, way too fast for Randy.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 3, 2011)

I honestly felt like Vera was outstriking Thiago in dat fight. Its too bad he couldnt keep da fight standing....


----------



## Mori` (Jan 4, 2011)

He was. That was the whole arms thing, Thiago giving him an earful since he was getting beat up on the ground but everytime it was standing Vera clocked him and Thiago took it back down.

Anyway, Sonnen got busted for Fraud this time and pleaded guilty to federal money laundering charges. Apparently he's just recommended to get a 2 year probationary period and a $10k fine, but the max is as much as 20 years in prison and a $500k fine. I do not particularly like that man


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 4, 2011)

Dante10 said:


> Couture will not be able to control Machida, his TDD is top self, I doubt he could hold him against the cage, way too fast for Randy.


I would like to beleive that as much as the next guy, but this is Randy Couture we're talking about here. He isn't exactly known for following predictions. 



Moridin said:


> He was. That was the whole arms thing, Thiago giving him an earful since he was getting beat up on the ground but everytime it was standing Vera clocked him and Thiago took it back down.
> 
> Anyway, Sonnen got busted for Fraud this time and pleaded guilty to federal money laundering charges. Apparently he's just recommended to get a 2 year probationary period and a $10k fine, but the max is as much as 20 years in prison and a $500k fine. I do not particularly like that man


 Link to story? This interests me.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Link to story? This interests me.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 4, 2011)

Who else is excited for SF's HW tourney?


----------



## Dante10 (Jan 4, 2011)

Moridin said:


> He was. That was the whole arms thing, Thiago giving him an earful since he was getting beat up on the ground but everytime it was standing Vera clocked him and Thiago took it back down.
> 
> *Anyway, Sonnen got busted for Fraud this time and pleaded guilty to federal money laundering charges. Apparently he's just recommended to get a 2 year probationary period and a $10k fine, but the max is as much as 20 years in prison and a $500k fine. I do not particularly like that man*


hahahahahhahahahhahaahha

My fucking ribs, can you believe the people on Sherdog defend the guy without fail? I absolutely don't know how they could like such as sleazeball.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 4, 2011)

Ippy said:


> Who else is excited for SF's HW tourney?


 Depends: who is competing?

It's hard to get excited over SF HW cards unless Fedor fights Overeem.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 4, 2011)

ALL of SF's HW fighters are competing.  

Oh, and epic Sherdog thread in the making in the heavies.  Its about Sonnen.  I'd link it, but I'm on NF through my phone.  

You'll know as soon as you see it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 4, 2011)

I just looked at the bracket for it. It seems pretty good, I suppose. I didn't find the thread you alluded to though.


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 4, 2011)

Do you actually think the Strikeforce HW tourny is gonna happen?

They have enough difficulty getting their Heavyweights to fight _normally_.

I might be making this up but i'm sure there was a MW tourny that was supposed to happen to not sure if it did.


Lol Sonnen you poohead.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 4, 2011)

Quarterfinals Begin Saturday, Feb. 12, 2011


> The first two quarterfinal fights begin on Saturday, Feb. 12, live on SHOWTIME from the IZOD Center in E. Rutherford, N.J. In the main event, the 34-year-old Emelianenko will face the towering Antonio “Big Foot” Silva (15-2) in a STRIKEFORCE and M-1 GLOBAL co-promoted event.  Co-featured on Feb. 12, former world champion Andrei Arlovski (15-8) will face Sergei Kharitonov (16-4), the last man to defeat current STRIKEFORCE Heavyweight World Champion Alistair “The Demolition Man” Overeem.



Going to be soooo good, dates for the other 2 quarters aren't announced yet but I'd guess April/May


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 4, 2011)

Not gonna lie.



That has me wetting my pants. However I wish it was seeded better. Overeem and Fedor potential semi final.

Final Should have been Overeem/Werdum or Overeem/Fedor or Werdum/Fedor.

I just think those fights would have the most hype. 

Edit: So is it not all on one night? Damn. Wanted it Dragonball Z style.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm happier with that than the potential of both Fedor and Overeem fighting people they have already beaten before in the semis. 

I also assume that there will be at least one cancellation/fight change. More than likely it will be Overeem or Barnett. Overeem because he seems to always have something else going on or an injury that ruins everything, and Barnett because he will probably get caught for steroids again if he wins.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 4, 2011)

re: seeding.

I think SF are hedging their bets on it, they angled hard for Fedor vs Overeem only to have Fedor finally get beaten by Werdum. The way this is going to pan out (presuming Fedor beats Silva) you'll get either Fedor vs Overeem which is a huge fight in its own right with the Reem having been legitimized by beating the guy who beat Fedor, or you'll get Fedor vs Werdum which will be a huge rematch with Werdum having just beaten the former champ.

The other side offers redemption for Arlovski and Barnett, a proving ground for Kharitanov, and a long shot for Rogers (I'd say cinderalla story, but rogers and cinderella would just look odd). Whoever comes out of that will still be a pretty legit challenger for the finals imo.

If this all comes off it'll be hard to argue that the winner isn't the #1 HW in MMA


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 4, 2011)

Yeah, should be good. It would be funny if it was Rogers vs Overeem at the end again though. Or Rogers vs Fedor.

That'd be the worst possible scenario, methinks. But huge for Rogers, especially if he somehow pulled off a win.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I didn't find the thread you alluded to though.




Comedy gold.

Comedy fucking gold.





Delta Shell said:


> Do you actually think the Strikeforce HW tourny is gonna happen?
> 
> They have enough difficulty getting their Heavyweights to fight _normally_.


This shit is already booked.

No going back.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 4, 2011)

Here are the best quotes...



Viking Power said:


> *Liddell: "I guess Chael just got caught, what do you want him to say?"*





gigitygoo said:


> "Chael Sonnen is the Michael Jordan of Money Laundering."





Det_Kimble said:


> Leonard Garcia: "Chael, you have a lot to learn about successful robberies."





Anung Un Rama said:


> When asked for a statement Dong Hyun Kim responded: "I am Stun Gun.  I want GSP".





peteyandjia said:


> Lee Murray: "I'm not impressed."
> 
> War Machine: "I got the top bunk."
> 
> Anderson Silva: "Where is your real estate license now, playboy?"





OldNick said:


> Tim Sylvia: "90% of this mortgage is half stolen."





DrHouse said:


> GSP: " 'e cannut 'andle my mortgage"
> 
> Greg Jackson: "Do not pass go, go directly to jail" (Don't know if people will get that one)





coolbreeze said:


> Cecil Peoples: "Sonnen is innocent."





Liquid Ninja said:


> Dana White: "Never leave it in the hands of the government."


----------



## Mori` (Jan 5, 2011)

SF are trying to get the tournament to be all 5 round fights as well <3

Also fan trailers ftw, one from middleeasy:


----------



## Ippy (Jan 5, 2011)

[Youtube]FGEuEZb_SE4[/Youtube]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2011)

All 5-rounders?  That'd be good, I suppose, less chance of a crazy-ass decision ruining the tournament. 

Though it ain't a tournament unless they all fight on the same night.


----------



## Dante10 (Jan 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> All 5-rounders?  That'd be good, I suppose, less chance of a crazy-ass decision ruining the tournament.
> 
> *Though it ain't a tournament unless they all fight on the same night*.



True I hate that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2011)

I think this "tournament" is just a ploy to delay a title fight and protect Overeem more.  Old PRIDE tactic. 

Or is his fight vs Werdum for the title? I always hated those non-title fights, too, though I loved PRIDE to death.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey, at least they booked it and all of these guys are gonna fight.

If everything falls together, it should be fucking awesome.

The best HW division in MMA is about to throw down.  What is there to really complain about?

Oh, and it's a non-title tournament.  Assuming Overeem doesn't win, it will be for #1 contender.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2011)

Figures. I wouldn't say they have the best HW lineup in the world either. It's good, but UFC's is just as good. The only fighters they have over the UFC is name-recognition. Fedor, Overeem, Werdum, Barnett (kinda). The big names of HW these days. But the UFC has comparable fighters in JDS, Velasquez, Nog, and even Mir to a degree.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 5, 2011)

Actually, after reading this article on SF's website, I'm not even sure if it's a non-title tournament or not.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2011)

It probably will be non-title. Strikeforce doesn't really care about their title, title implication fights, or anything that holds any logic in matchmaking sometimes, they just like putting on exciting shows. Which they routinely accomplish.


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 6, 2011)

I agree it should definitely be on one night not a Tournament otherwise.

Also:



Ippy said:


> [Youtube]FGEuEZb_SE4[/Youtube]



LOL Dana you Cornball.


Also: Got back in training this week. LOL I am so out of shape it was unreal, gassed like a giant fat guy running after the ice cream truck. I am so ashamed of myself  but glad i'm back at it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2011)

Dana's a tool. 

So you pulled a Nelson?


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 6, 2011)

Lol he's got better cardio than me to the nth power. My belly is smaller though. Thankfully.



Because I am extremely vain.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2011)

I know, but he's the only relevantly fat-ass fighter I could think of. All of the fighters with bad cardio I can think of aren't really fat.


----------



## Arishem (Jan 7, 2011)

article


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I know, but he's the only relevantly fat-ass fighter I could think of. All of the fighters with bad cardio I can think of aren't really fat.



Hmm Interesting concept. Perhaps more fat = better cardio. Perhaps I should test this?

Also what's going on with that Keith Jardine gif lol, it looks like his arms have come loose.


----------



## Arishem (Jan 7, 2011)

That's Jardine showing Vera the truth about his techniques.


----------



## Raikiri (Jan 9, 2011)

Arishem said:


> Marco FC



it looks like jardine is fanning off vera. must've been hot in there that night, what a nice guy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 11, 2011)

Delta Shell said:


> Hmm Interesting concept. Perhaps more fat = better cardio. Perhaps I should test this?
> 
> Also what's going on with that Keith Jardine gif lol, it looks like his arms have come loose.


 Yes, get a giant belly full o' fat and let us know if your cardio improves.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 11, 2011)

> During a UFC conference call earlier today, it was announced that former UFC Heavyweight Champion Brock Lesnar has been named one of the coaches for the next season of "The Ultimate Fighter" on Spike TV. Junior Dos Santos was announced as the other coach with the two scheduled for a fight later this year on June 11 in Vancouver with the winner facing current UFC Heavyweight Champion Cain Velasquez (currently out with an injury). Although UFC officials had downplayed rumors given his contract status with the company, this news seems to all but confirm that Lesnar will not take part in Wrestlemania this year.



Source:


----------



## Ippy (Jan 11, 2011)

Pettis might not fight for the title anymore.

He's in talks to fight Guida...


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 11, 2011)

WOW...Lesnar and Dos Santos are da new TUF coaches. Im definitly gonna watch this..but Brock doesnt deserve the title shot. It is what it is, tho.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 11, 2011)

Wow JDS is going to fight Lesnar? The dude will have the most legitimate streak in the HW division of all time if he wins.

I think Pettis could take Guida. A lot of people overrate wrestlers, but Guida really is not great at wrestling just very tenacious. I think Pettis takedown defense will be beastly by the time he fights Clay.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 12, 2011)

Brock needs to move his camp to the hyperbolic time chamber and train standup with goku and gohan cus JDS finna smash his face up real good if he doesnt. That being said...WAR LESNAR! Im excited for this scrap!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2011)

I feel bad for anyone fighting Guida from here on out. He has his rythm down. And when I say "rythm" I mean his ape-shit monkey dance of DOOM. 

Lesnar/JDS is alright, I suppose. I guess it will make for an entertaining TUF season, maybe, but I suspect Brock is a boring guy in real life.


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 12, 2011)

Dammit, I wanted Chael and Wand on TUF it would have been brilliant!

Will JDS need a translator? I'll still be very interested in this season. Not sure how I feel about Pettis and Guida, rooting for Pettis though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2011)

Supposedly he speaks english. But I assume they'll have subtitles.


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Supposedly he speaks english. But I assume they'll have subtitles.



Nah they only subtitle people from England.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2011)

They didn't subtitle Nog? I thought they did?


Still.  Some of them brits do need subtitles though.


----------



## Arishem (Jan 13, 2011)

I wish I could be that cool.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2011)

That's right after he paid him 20,000 he lost in a bet, too.


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 13, 2011)

SNOOP DOGG IN DA HOUUUUUSE!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2011)

Dana White, raisin' tha roof!

REPRESENT.


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 14, 2011)

Whom did Overeem beat of note in MMA? Just asking. Don't really know much about Strikeforce.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 14, 2011)

He beat Paul Beuntello and Brett Rogers.


Obviously he's a world-beater. 


Seriously though he beat Kharitonov, once. That's not bad. I predict he'll beat Werdum, which is also a decent win (inflated now since he beat Fedor).


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He beat Paul Beuntello and Brett Rogers.
> 
> 
> Obviously he's a world-beater.
> ...



I too disagree with the notion of one loss making that much of a difference. Fedor's loss was like a mental lapse. He wasn't really losing in that fight. 

Same with Lesnar, although his loss was much more obvious.  Still one loss shouldn't catapult a no. 1 HW candidate to not even in the discussion anymore.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 14, 2011)

Everyone has been looking for a reason to hate Brock since day one. I never had a problem with the guy, though I don't particularly like pro wrasslin'. 

Sure his standup is shit, but he is still a reasonably skilled fighter. Now that he lost a fight he's instantly overrated shit and can't take a punch. It's like he never took a punch before this, but that's entirely untrue.

I'm not really a Brock fan, but I like to look at things objectively. Except for when I'm hatin' on Overeem.


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 14, 2011)

That horse eating friend. 





But hey, at least he isn't drinking his piss.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 14, 2011)

It might give him mystic karate powers if he did though.


----------



## Arishem (Jan 15, 2011)

Shogun has no idea what's in store for him.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzzDUmVUhTY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 15, 2011)

Looks like he is reliving his puberty.


----------



## Raikiri (Jan 16, 2011)

Arishem said:


> Shogun has no idea what's in store for him.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzzDUmVUhTY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



if rashad tries to give shogun a handjob during a fight.... is the ref allowed to stop it? does the ref issue a warning first, then a point deduction if he tries it a second time?


----------



## Dante10 (Jan 17, 2011)

"Rashad Evans so explosive" - Mike Goldberg


----------



## Arishem (Jan 17, 2011)

I wonder what Dana thinks about Carwin training with Fedor.


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 17, 2011)

Arishem said:


> I wonder what Dana thinks about Carwin training with Fedor.



That's awesome.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm on a horse


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 18, 2011)

Fedor on a horse.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 18, 2011)

Horse=Overeem....Get it? Horsemeat?...Anyway, bad joke aside, Fedor better be preparing for the ass kicking he has coming, instead of riding horses...yes, thats my opinion, dont judge me. lol


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 18, 2011)

You mean the pretend fight they might have in a year? 

Until Fedor steps into the cage with Overeem and that bell rings, I have high doubts the fight will materialize. And that's not all on Fedor, either, Overeem has all sorts of issues getting it scheduled, too. Maybe he has a k-1 fight that day but still totally wants to prove to everyone that he can beat Fedor, just when it's more convenient.


----------



## Dante10 (Jan 19, 2011)

I doubt M1 would let him fight just like that, they didn't even put up too much of a fuss or so it seems.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2011)

M-1 will probably want to reschedule for 2013 and only if Overeem is still champion, and until then Strikeforce has to do 100 events in Russia and Fedor has to bang Scott Coker's wife.


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 20, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> M-1 will probably want to reschedule for 2013 and only if Overeem is still champion, and until then Strikeforce has to do 100 events in Russia and Fedor has to bang Scott Coker's wife.



LOL I think you're giving M1 too much credit there that's far too lenient a contract.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 20, 2011)

Maybe they are feeling generous after the holidays? 

Kinda looking forward to Saturday's card. Guillard better some in and do some damage fast, otherwise he'll get decisioned.


----------



## JonnyCake (Jan 23, 2011)

Guillard moved so quick, nice to see him improving must be that Jackson gameplan.


----------



## Ezekial (Jan 23, 2011)

Cant wait for Feb epic cards coming up Belfort FTW


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 24, 2011)

I was very pleased with the Fight for the Troops 2 card. Decent fights all around, but most impressive was Guillard. He dismantled what's-his-fuck so effortlessly and quickly it was awesome. That illegal knee had me worried for a minute but I guess nobody cared.

Too bad for Brown though. I remember after he beat Faber everyone touted him as top 5 P4P.


----------



## Ben Beckman (Jan 24, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I was very pleased with the Fight for the Troops 2 card. Decent fights all around, but most impressive was Guillard. He dismantled what's-his-fuck so effortlessly and quickly it was awesome. That illegal knee had me worried for a minute but I guess nobody cared.



Yeah, as soon as I saw that knee I was like "Shit, this is gonna end up like Jones v. Hamill fight." But I guess nobody really did care lol. I mean Dunham was done after the first knee anyway.


----------



## Arishem (Jan 24, 2011)

K-1 is dead.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 25, 2011)

Ben Beckman said:


> Yeah, as soon as I saw that knee I was like "Shit, this is gonna end up like Jones v. Hamill fight." But I guess nobody really did care lol. I mean Dunham was done after the first knee anyway.


Some rules are just ridiculous. Knees at kneeling position could help curb lay-n-pray by helping some defend takedowns, or promote more agression on the ground. Those elbows are no more dangerous than any other. There are still a few holes we need to fix in our sport, that's for sure. 



Arishem said:


> K-1 is dead.


 What you talkin' 'bout, Willis?


----------



## Arishem (Jan 28, 2011)

Lookin good, Timmeh.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Some rules are just ridiculous. Knees at kneeling position could help curb lay-n-pray by helping some defend takedowns, or promote more agression on the ground. Those elbows are no more dangerous than any other. There are still a few holes we need to fix in our sport, that's for sure.
> 
> 
> What you talkin' 'bout, Willis?


FEG went under...


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26AKFFug5wU[/YOUTUBE]

Probably an epic slowpoke but God, this vid is godly.  Every detail of it.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 30, 2011)

Diaz vs Cyborg was a great fight tonight. As soon as Cyborg took Diaz down, I said to myself, "Cyborg is playing with fire". And what do ya know? Cyborg was submitted quickly. lol. I feel like Diaz needs to work on checking those leg kicks. Hes lucky he wasnt fighting a guy like Thiago Alves, whos known for his leg kicks.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2011)

Cyborg was channeling Manhoef pretty well in in that fight. Sadly for him, he also channeled the defeat Manhoef suffered against Lawler (not the same way, but you get the idea--okay it makes no sense, but they both lost. GET IT?!?!?).

I guess Cyborg had one of those fake Blackbelts in BJJ they pass out in Blackhouse when you join.  /chaelsonnen


----------



## Gaja (Jan 31, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I guess Cyborg had one of those fake Blackbelts in BJJ they pass out in Blackhouse when you join.  /chaelsonnen



Chael Sonnen approves your logic. 

UFC 126 this weekend


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2011)

I wish I had a fucking time machine. I don't want to wait all week.


----------



## Gaja (Jan 31, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wish I had a fucking time machine. I don't want to wait all week.



LOL, well there's the Countdown show on Feb 2nd, so that should make it a bit easier. Great fights all around the card. 

I like the Jon Jones vs Ryan Bader fight, a really intriguing match up to me because of the fact that we don't know who'll be the better guy in that one. 

I mean Bader faced a higher level of opponent in Nogueira and (still at that point) Jardine, and looked really good, don't get me wrong I loved watching those fights... But Jones just looks outstanding whenever he fights, even in the one fights he lost, he was putting a beating on Hamill and our good ol' Steve Mazagati *(don't care enough about him to spell his name right ) broke it off. So to me that seems like it would go for fight of the night along with Belfort and Anderson.

Who do you see having advantages? I'm curious at what other people think.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2011)

Jones needs to keep the fight standing if he knows what's good for him, or stay on top in the ground exchanges at all costs. Otherwise I can easily see Bader taking this decision via ground control.

Overall I'd give it to Jones, but it's always difficult to bet against a big, strong wrestler like Bader. He has better standup and more tenacity. Unconventional seems to work pretty well in MMA.

As for Anderson/Vitor, I have to go with Anderson. Maybe Vitor will shock us with a knock out, or even more shocking would be a decision, but I'd give it to Anderson TKO in the 3rd.


----------



## Gaja (Feb 1, 2011)

> Jones needs to keep the fight standing if he knows what's good for him, or stay on top in the ground exchanges at all costs. Otherwise I can easily see Bader taking this decision *via ground control*.


 
^That I think is what Bader is after, not taking anything away from his stand up, but people seem to have a hard time adjusting to Jones standing up, with the unorthodox striking and nasty takedowns when in the clinch. I mean look at that fight with Bonnar (is all I'm saying)...



> Overall I'd give it to Jones, but it's always difficult to bet against a big, strong wrestler like Bader. He has better standup and more tenacity. Unconventional seems to work pretty well in MMA.


 
Well certainly this is a battle between two top fighters, and neither is the underdog here, it's just who is better. I'd give it to Jones but we'll see 



> As for Anderson/Vitor, I have to go with Anderson. Maybe Vitor will shock us with a knock out, or even more shocking would be a decision, but I'd give it to Anderson TKO in the 3rd.



Well I don't see this one going the distance really, and if it does Vitor might not like it (Overeem, Liddell, Ortiz). I want to see him be the Vitor we saw against Franklin, and not head hunt like... Maynard did against Edgar in the 2nd round at UFC 125... Anderson is a BAMF, not much else to say, simply looking forward to this entire card. 

But one prediction is needed: Ellenberger is gonna pwn that night


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2011)

Gaja said:


> ^That I think is what Bader is after, not taking anything away from his stand up, but people seem to have a hard time adjusting to Jones standing up, with the unorthodox striking and nasty takedowns when in the clinch. I mean look at that fight with Bonnar (is all I'm saying)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am pretty sure it'll be a ground war either way. Even if Jones manages to stuff the takedowns, I still don't know if he wants to stand and trade with Bader's power. Anticipation, mounting. 

I also think we could see Anderson going for some takedowns in the Vitor fight if things don't quite pan out on the feet. I don't expect him to actually lose standing, but anything's possible. Maybe his spidey-sense is off that night.


----------



## Gaja (Feb 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I am pretty sure it'll be a ground war either way. Even if Jones manages to stuff the takedowns, I still don't know if he wants to stand and trade with Bader's power. Anticipation, mounting.
> 
> I also think we could see Anderson going for some takedowns in the Vitor fight if things don't quite pan out on the feet. I don't expect him to actually lose standing, but anything's possible. Maybe his spidey-sense is off that night.



Well I don't think he wants to stand and trade either, a likely scenario to me is that he does to do what he did to Vera and Matyushenko, strike a bit, clinch, take Bader down, ground and pound. I don't think he'll submit Bader though, at least not from the bottom, if he ends up there. But the more I think about it, the more I see it going to a decision... 

LOL, when you said that I was like, Anderson on the ground? He didn't want anything to do with the ground in his last... four fights? Maia and Leites were most dangerous there, Sonnen though didn't ask him if he wanted to be there :ho, and with Griffin well we know how that one played out. Frankly you might be right, but I see Silva standing just outside of Belfort's range and using leg kicks to cut his legs down, and then go in for the kill. But any guess of ours is not really on point, since those two trained together for a while, and probably have a game plan set for each other. 

Interesting side note: a lot of pro fighters think that Belfort has this one...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2011)

Jones may just surprise us with something new once again. Maybe he'll invent a new option: putting Bader on top the fence and punching him from bellow. It's called "Pillar and Pound". 

Using his reach and range would be a good idea, and it is a likely outcome. But people are going to cry when they see him running away from Vitor to keep that rage. But it's all part of a counter-strtiker's game. Cro Cop used to run away from opponents just before LHKing them to death.


----------



## Gaja (Feb 2, 2011)

Agreed lol. xD

Anyway, 126 is gonna be crazy. But until it starts, I'm gonna watch some K-1 tributes. 

Very awesome Badr Hari one.

Watch it, it's awesome


----------



## Yakuza (Feb 2, 2011)

Silva to trololol again


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2011)

After seeing Jones, I bet Silva will try to copy the Pillar and Pound on him.


----------



## Gaja (Feb 3, 2011)

LOL, might just happen. xD

Just watched the countdown show. God damn they did a good job 

Go Vitor!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 3, 2011)

Vitor is a likeable guy. Too bad he's going to get his ass whooped.


----------



## Gaja (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeah, the angle that they did with his family was great, at least to me. Though really it's anyone's guess what will happen in the fight. I'm an optimist


----------



## Kalashnikov (Feb 3, 2011)

Why would Jones be afraid of going to the ground with Bader? He's a great wrestler himself, it's just that when he started learning and working on his stand-up he got to love it and decided he'll do all those crazy, innovative moves he has seen from other fighters and/or movies.

Belfort has incredible boxing, but Silva is just on another level from all other guys. It's not as much about his technique (that too of course), but his perception that makes him so amazing. Plus Vitor isn't very strong mentally, if gets out-striked in the first round things will go worse and worse with each round.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 3, 2011)

I don't think he's afraid, but he should be wary of it. It's Bader's strongest, most dominate trait. He'd be smart by playing to his strengths and advantages over Bader (which could be the standup), and staying on top is what a fighter should always aim for.


----------



## Raikiri (Feb 3, 2011)

jones is gonna win via karate kid jumping crane kick versus bader. then he'll say eff it, and do the bruce lee finishing stomp from enter the dragon and get himself DQ'd. but he'd have this totally intense and badass face caught on camera while he does it, so it'll be all worth it.

actually, i think jones will take bader down and pound him out. wasn't hamill supposed to be an olympian wrestler? and he got tossed about like a kid by jones.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 3, 2011)

Brucee Lee looked really confused and disoriented like he just saw his dad masturbating to pictures of fat, hairy men after that dragon stomp of death though.

Granted he was badass throughut the rest of the show.


----------



## Dante10 (Feb 3, 2011)

Can't wait until weigh ins.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeah, weigh-ins are always fun. It solidifies the whole, "this shit is gonna happen" thing on the really, really big fights for me.


----------



## Dante10 (Feb 3, 2011)

A lot of people on Sherdog are pissed about Andy wearing those sunglasses that the press conference. Lol


----------



## Kalashnikov (Feb 4, 2011)

lol people still going to sherdog


----------



## Dante10 (Feb 4, 2011)

Kalashnikov said:


> lol people still going to sherdog



Yeah, I try my best to troll whenever I can.


----------



## Yakuza (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh mang I really like Belfort and Anderson. I don't know who to root for.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 4, 2011)

Anderson looked pretty fly in his Cobra glasses. 

Trollin' Sherdog is all there is to do on a lonely Friday afternoon.


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 4, 2011)

Andy's jab is unreal.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 4, 2011)

His dance moves are superior.


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 4, 2011)

He could actually pull off Eddy Gordo in the octagon.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 4, 2011)

He might just try it.

He'll be poppin' and lockin' if it goes to the 4th round.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 4, 2011)

Kalashnikov said:


> lol people still going to sherdog



As if that site is any worst than this one.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 4, 2011)

I think there are actually more children on Sherdog if you can imagine that.


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 4, 2011)

GSP vs BJ.  

It's almost as bad a Superman vs Goku fanwars.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 4, 2011)

Superman won in the end.


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Superman won in the end.



He won before it even began.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 4, 2011)

BJ would take the rematch if he was motivated and in shape and hungry for it and PRIME.


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> BJ would take the rematch if he was motivated and in shape and hungry for it and PRIME.



He might also win it if American Judges wouldn't favour LnP so much. 

Yeah, we know you're proud of your wrestlers.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 4, 2011)

Does anyone have a good stream for the PPV tommorow? Im dying for a stream, since a few got taken down this week.


----------



## Yakuza (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh mang I thought they would swing at each other on the weight-in.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 4, 2011)

SHIT....JUST...GOT...REAL!!...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oboeedF4EeI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 5, 2011)

Seriously, Vitor was gonna kill him.

I changed my mind, I hope Vitor demolishes him.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm gonna be at a friend's for this. 

As for streaming, the new atdhe should have it up today.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 5, 2011)

Don't know if someone posted this already:


----------



## Dante10 (Feb 5, 2011)

Son Goku of Earth said:


> I'm gonna be at a friend's for this.
> 
> As for streaming, the new atdhe should have it up today.



You got a link for it? Just in case WMR goes whore on me.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 5, 2011)

Dante10 said:


> You got a link for it? Just in case WMR goes whore on me.



here 

If anyone comes across  don't use it. Apparently it's run by hackers and requires to install missing plug-ins for no reason.


----------



## Skylark (Feb 5, 2011)

Woah, Anderson Silva looked pumped up like a friend, I would not want to be on the receiving end of an angry Anderson Silva. Look at what he did to Forrest without being angry at him; sure, Vitor's a whole different animal when it comes to striking, but I simply do not see Anderson Silva in this sort of mood getting beaten. I'm expecting a magnificent performance from Silva, and one we will remember for years to come. I like Vitor a lot, but this Anderson could be scary good!


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 5, 2011)

Son Goku of Earth said:


> here
> 
> If anyone comes across  don't use it. Apparently it's run by hackers and requires to install missing plug-ins for no reason.



There's no link for MMA fights. Just Soccer and Basketball.

EDIT: NVM found it. 

EDIT 2: It's offline.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Feb 5, 2011)

lol watch here
here


----------



## Mori` (Feb 5, 2011)

Bones gave Bade a complete asswhipping =)

And gets a title shot vs Shogun as result!


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 6, 2011)

....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

HOLEEEE SHIT


----------



## Mori` (Feb 6, 2011)

And there's another for the Silva highlight reel =D


----------



## Arishem (Feb 6, 2011)

Ahahahahahahahaha. Dana must be crying right now.


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 6, 2011)

I almost thought he killed Vitor with that.


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 6, 2011)

Honestly, Vitor should've done more when he had him down.


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 6, 2011)

Did Segal teach him that or something?


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Feb 6, 2011)

Anderson is amazing


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 6, 2011)

Seriously though, I was suprised that he stopped it, I mean it seemed he was still conscious.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Feb 6, 2011)

Damn Jones gets a tittle shot already!


----------



## Kuya (Feb 6, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> Seriously though, I was suprised that he stopped it, I mean it seemed he was still conscious.



He wasn't really defending himself though.


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 6, 2011)

Kind of funny how this knockout resembled Anderson's loss to Chonan: an unrealistic high risk attack for the finish.  

Well, except for the winner getting dominated in the fight. That didn't happen.


----------



## Raikiri (Feb 6, 2011)

Raikiri said:


> jones silva is gonna win via karate kid jumping crane kick versus bader vitor. then he'll say eff it, and do the bruce lee finishing stomp from enter the dragon and get himself DQ'd. but he'd have this totally intense and badass face caught on camera while he does it, so it'll be all worth it.
> 
> actually, i think jones will take bader down and pound choke him out. wasn't hamill supposed to be an olympian wrestler? and he got tossed about like a kid by jones.



i knew a black guy was gonna knock out a white guy with a front kick to the face ala karate kid. picked the wrong black guy! anderson is freaking amazing lol.

i was sure jones was going to win his fight too. that guy just throws people around for fun.

my prediction for jones vs shogun: jones wins via throwing shogun over the wall and winning via ring out.


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## Aokiji (Feb 6, 2011)

Lol, Anderson KO by Mae-Geri to the face.  Machida would be proud.


----------



## Yakuza (Feb 6, 2011)

Anderson is just a badass friend.

I gotta admit, I am gay for that black dude. No homo.


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 6, 2011)

Yakuza said:


> Anderson is just a badass friend.
> 
> I gotta admit, I am gay for that black dude. No homo.



He's the closest thing to Neo you will see in the octagon. :ho


----------



## Yakuza (Feb 6, 2011)

Alot of people were saying there was bad blood between the two guys before the fight, including the press conference exchange of words.

However I think that Silva's way of hyping the fight.

After the KO, he went over to Belfort and exchanged nice words, Silva told him "I really like you man".. "God bless you".."Take care of yourself, you'll come up stronger". And at the end of the post fight ring interview he said "You fans should have a lot of respect for this guy as I do, as he was a champion before I started MMA".

Silva has mutual respect for a lot of people, but his clowning and unorthodox build up to the fights make him look like a  dick.


----------



## Dante10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Apparently Andy wrote Seagal and said "Teach me your deadly stuff" hahahah

This Video is a Must Watch.
[YOUTUBE]UcNgrp2Ftew[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shock Therapy (Feb 6, 2011)

well anderson certainly got what he asked for. that kick was the "deadly stuff". oh snap. Seagal is the man


----------



## Dante10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Seagal basically took credit for "inventing" the front snap kick.... hahah


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 6, 2011)

I think it's fair to say that Vitor Belfort is one of the worst big-moment fighters in MMA history. Couturex3, last night, Liddell... and, of course, that legendarily awful performance against Sakuraba.

Only big time fight I can recall him really showing up for was against Tito, and he still lost that fight (even if it was on a bogus decision).


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 6, 2011)

Yakuza said:


> Alot of people were saying there was bad blood between the two guys before the fight, including the press conference exchange of words.
> 
> However I think that Silva's way of hyping the fight.
> 
> ...



That staredown was pretty intense, doubt that was all play.

I guess the victory released the tension and the bad thoughts escaped his mind.



Dante10 said:


> Apparently Andy wrote Seagal and said "Teach me your deadly stuff" hahahah
> 
> This Video is a Must Watch.
> [YOUTUBE]UcNgrp2Ftew[/YOUTUBE]



Ahahahahahaha. Does he think he's Ryuuken. 

"Kenshiro, you mustn't use this technique on anyone but the best."



Jove said:


> I think it's fair to say that Vitor Belfort is one of the worst big-moment fighters in MMA history. Couturex3, last night, Liddell... and, of course, that legendarily awful performance against Sakuraba.
> 
> Only big time fight I can recall him really showing up for was against Tito, and he still lost that fight (even if it was on a bogus decision).



Well, didn't all the guys he faced have a huge streak? They were basically unbeatable when he faced them.

More like a case of being unlucky, probably.


----------



## Rampage (Feb 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93uyDLhTQYQ&feature=player_embedded#[/YOUTUBE]

Bwahahahahahaha


----------



## Kuya (Feb 6, 2011)

Sweet Chin Music


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUaesUh-M3Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mori` (Feb 6, 2011)

Amazing how one photo can completely pump me up for a fight


----------



## Yakuza (Feb 6, 2011)

^ Bones will face someone with superior fighting skills in Shogun. I expect Shogun to win, but it's gonna be tight. It all depends on his damn knee.

As for Segal, legend


----------



## ostrich (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2011)

That was a decent night of fights, but kind of lackluster save for the Jones fight and the spectacular knock-out. KID lost as I suspected he would and in basically the fashion I figured. No surprise. Torres looked alright, but his fight was pretty one-sided and uneventful. Forrest beat up Franklin and I didn't really care. 

Jones demolishing Bader was a surprise though. I thought it'd be a close fight, but Jones turned on his jobber aura, became Captain America, and Bader turned into the Hulk. Totally baby-shaked. 

Anderson's fight looked to be the worst of the night for the first, what, 3 minutes? I was facepalming right before that kick flew out and the fight was over. 

Also, I think Jones is getting too much too soon. I don't expect him to be able to handle Shogun. I can see him getting a decision, even a TKO, but everything tells me he's going to get smashed. I also think giving him that fight is unfair to at least a couple other fighters at LHW.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> > Jones demolishing Bader was a surprise though. I thought it'd be a close fight, but Jones turned on his jobber aura, became Captain America, and Bader turned into the Hulk. Totally baby-shaked.
> 
> 
> I was kind of expecting it come fight night. I realized that most of the fighters Jones tooled were wrestlers, so I kinda saw it going the same way.
> ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2011)

Vera, Vlad, Bonnar, and Bader aren't really top contenders or anything though. Griffin has already beaten Shogun, is a former champ, and has stacked up a couple good wins. That's usually enough for a former champ.

Maybe I jumped the gun a bit, but I just think he should get built up a little more at least. But maybe getting mauled will be good for him. Put some humility into him or something. Unless he does win, which is very real possibility, but I don't think he's ready for it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Vera, Vlad, Bonnar, and Bader aren't really top contenders or anything though.


Bader is a top contender. He beat Lil Nogueria soundly. Vera and Vladimier are all dangerous opponents, and quantity of wins can earn you a title shot. 



> Griffin has already beaten Shogun, is a former champ, and has stacked up a couple good wins. That's usually enough for a former champ.


He beat Shogun 4 years ago, the same year Serra beat GSP. Doesn't mean anything any more. He's only fought once per year for the past 2 years. One win over Tito Ortiz, who is no better than Matt Hamil and one win over Rich - who hasn't done anything to make him more relevant than Bader. Then you have the quantity of opponents Bones fought. 



> Maybe I jumped the gun a bit, but I just think he should get built up a little more at least. But maybe getting mauled will be good for him. Put some humility into him or something. Unless he does win, which is very real possibility, but I don't think he's ready for it.



 Champions are usually the favorite for a reason.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2011)

Well that was Shogun coming straight from his reign of terror in Pride. He was supposed to be an unstoppable super beast. If anything beating him then when he was in his "prime" was more impressive due to the fact it happened 4 years ago.

Also, Rich is a former champion himself coming off a knockout of the former champion at LHW. It has a lot of weight behind it on paper. 

Look at BJ Penn. He gets title shots all over the place based on two things: being a former champ and beating mid-tier/low-tier fighters. Same boat as Griffin. Logically (UFC's screwy logic, that is) Griffin should've been the #1 replacement pick.


----------



## Dante10 (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well that was Shogun coming straight from his reign of terror in Pride. He was supposed to be an unstoppable super beast. If anything beating him then when he was in his "prime" was more impressive due to the fact it happened 4 years ago.


Shogun was coming off of a knee surgery, and was noticeably worst. Was also bad in his next fight against Coleman. Wins 4 years ago have no weight in title shots for today. 

Who ever has the best recent record gets title shots. There are two ways, you have a huge winning streak or you just beat a really bad mother fucker. Forrest has only beaten Tito Ortiz and Rich Franklin in recent times. Both guys do not out weight Jones wins.

And Shogun is way better now than he ever was. Not saying that is much, since you would be hard pressed to find people who thought Shogun was a beast at that time. Shogun was dominate in Pride, but not in the UFC. 



> Also, Rich is a former champion himself coming off a knockout of the former champion at LHW. It has a lot of weight behind it on paper.


No, it doesn't. On paper, Chuck Liddell was on a huge losing streak, being KO'd multiple times. That's like having Jones beat up Ken Shamrock and claimed he beat a UFC legend. It barely means anything, even on paper. 

And Ryan Bader knocked out Jardine (who beat Chuck) and soundly beat Nogueria, who is rated higher than Chuck (then and now).

I'm not saying that beating Rich Franklin is not a good win, it certainly is. But that is still only a 2 fight win streak, and Rich Franklin hasn't done anything in recent memories that would put him far above Bader. 


> Look at BJ Penn. He gets title shots all over the place based on two things: being a former champ and beating mid-tier/low-tier fighters. Same boat as Griffin. Logically (UFC's screwy logic, that is) Griffin should've been the #1 replacement pick.


I don't get how this is the same thing. BJ Penn beats up people who are considered #1 contenders, and there are other circumstances that are not prevalent with Forest Griffin. How is Forest Griffin similar to BJ Penn in anyway? Griffin never even had a title reign nor was he ever dominate. 

Penn - Rose to the top in a recently defunct division. This being the 155. Before Penn, there was no division because the UFC gave up on it.

Penn - Was given a title shot against Frankie because Dana White thought he was robbed.

Penn - Fought GSP for the belt because Penn was already regarded as a Superchamp. He was on a fairly large winning streak, and he and GSP had had a very close fight previously. 

How are any of these three circumstances like Forrest Griffin's? The circumstances to how Forrest rose to #1 contendership, won the belt, and lost the belt are all different from the three title shots I mentioned with Penn. 

His first title shot with Hughes is the most similar, but not even. Penn beat the other #1 LW in Gomi, which wasn't even in the same weight class as Hughes. So it's still apples and oranges to Forrest's situation. 

Also, you claim using UFC's logic that Forrest deserves a title shot and not Bones. Dan Hardy's rise to #1 contendership is far more similar to Jones than Penn's is to Griffin's.

I don't see the justification for why Forrest would get a shot over Bones Jones. Forrest's best wins are old now, and unlike Jones he has a few losses as well. Not to mention Forrest is largely inactive. Unlike Forrest also, Jones has walked through all his competition. Forrest won by split decision against Tito, and while he beat Rich soundly Frank was still more game against him than anyone had been against Jones.


----------



## Raikiri (Feb 8, 2011)

i'd rather see jones than forrest vs shogun, and i think dana really wants jones to become the next American phenom who is marketable and can possibly elevate MMA to higher visibility in the USA.

cain is a great fighter, but he doesn't have that it factor which draws in casual fans. frankie edgar is great too, but i don't know if he can hold onto the LW title that long to become the face of the UFC. GSP is great, but he's canadian, and anderson doesn't speak english.

and i do think jones has that it factor. if rosario dawson think you're hot, you have that it factor.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2011)

On BJ Penn.

So he comes back, loses to both GSP and Matt Hughes, beats a washed-up Jens Pulver and Joe Stevenson and gets a title shot. How is this much different from Forrest again? He only got the title shot based on his past accomplishments.

I'm not saying Griffin is the best choice or the logical choice. I'm saying it's an UFC thing to do and it makes sense for them to do it. More sense than Jones.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 8, 2011)

Steven Segal is a fraud, a liar, and an all around creepy guy.

I thought this shit was common knowledge?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2011)

Segal could kick your ass.


----------



## Raikiri (Feb 8, 2011)

when segal was younger, he tried to mack on hollywood starlets all the time on his movie sets. he's pretty awesome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 9, 2011)

He wasn't as fat and old back then either.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> On BJ Penn.
> 
> So he comes back, loses to both GSP and Matt Hughes, beats a washed-up Jens Pulver and Joe Stevenson and gets a title shot. How is this much different from Forrest again? He only got the title shot based on his past accomplishments.


You didn't even explain how it was similar. How are BJ Penn's and Forrest Griffin's past accomplishments the same, how is their division even the same? I just said that BJ Penn got a title shot because the LW division was brand new and Penn was a big name. 

Not only that, but Penn's losses against Hughes and GSP are irrelevant because they were at Welterweight. At LW, Penn had proven to be the #1 in the world when he beat Gomi. Penn was already considered a P4P great, and many thought that he lost at WW only due to fluke. It's not comparable to Forrest's situation at all. 

Doesn't the fact that Joe Daddy also earned a title shot (and he's never been champion) challenge your point ?




> I'm not saying Griffin is the best choice or the logical choice. I'm saying it's an UFC thing to do and it makes sense for them to do it. More sense than Jones.


 How does it make more sense? Bones Jones is hot right now, Griffin isn't. They'll make a brand new star.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 9, 2011)

Griffin is always hot. Stop tap-dancin' around my BJ Penn comparison. It is the same.


----------



## ostrich (Feb 10, 2011)

I admit it, I watch mma just for the gifs


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2011)

I watch it just for the hot, half-naked men groping eachother.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 10, 2011)

Seagal has (I think) more than one sexual assault / rape case filed on him..  He may very well be a sleazy guy.

Man has skill, though.  

4:40  the super secret, seagal kick.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FaVDFW_o1cA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2011)

He taught Anderson everything he knows.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 11, 2011)

Fedor vs Bigfoot? Strikeforce? Anybody?


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 11, 2011)

When does it happen?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 11, 2011)

Tomorrow night.  Also Arlovski vs Kharitonov.


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 11, 2011)

Rooting for Fedor, duh.


----------



## Teach (Feb 11, 2011)

I pick Fedor and Arlovski to win.

Arlovski wins just because he trained with Jon Jones for a while.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't know, Kharitonov may not be the man he used to be, but he still has decent hands and a lot of power. Arlovski better have his head in the game this time or he could get Rogers'd again. 

But I do think Arlovski is going to come in hungry and focused. He could pull it off. Hard to actually pick him though.

I am hoping, no, praying that Fedor takes out Bigfoot. I just don't like the guy.


----------



## Rampage (Feb 12, 2011)

If Fedor loses I'm gunna cry like a bitch


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 12, 2011)

Where and when is this coming on?

I need to see fedor win


----------



## Shock Therapy (Feb 12, 2011)

Hoping Fedor wins this. Then fight Ubereem


----------



## Xerces (Feb 12, 2011)

I pray Fedor wins this. That much closer to Reem vs. Fedor.


----------



## Arishem (Feb 12, 2011)

Hoping Fedor wins this as well. It will probably be business as usual for the last emperor, but if the fight goes to the ground, I'm hoping we get to see one of his famous armbars.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 12, 2011)

I got goosebumps during the Strikeforce HWGP intro, where they introduced all the fighters on the stage. It was bland compared to PRIDE's, though. Im excited as fuck!!


----------



## Arishem (Feb 12, 2011)

This is the worst interview in the history of MMA.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 12, 2011)

Chad Griggs vs Delonte was crazy. lol


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 12, 2011)

Griggs vs Gian was nuts, ref picked a bad time to pause it though


----------



## Arishem (Feb 12, 2011)

That was the best pit fighting I've ever seen.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 12, 2011)

DAMN!!! *sigh* Four straight losses. I was rooting for Arloski.


----------



## Arishem (Feb 12, 2011)

Pitbull is done.


----------



## Xerces (Feb 12, 2011)

Its Fedor time....:WOW


----------



## Arishem (Feb 12, 2011)

Gina is going to be a tournament alternate.


----------



## Xerces (Feb 12, 2011)

C'mon Fedor. Dont disappoint


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 12, 2011)

YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 12, 2011)

god damn it


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 12, 2011)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWW!!!


----------



## Xerces (Feb 12, 2011)

God damn it Fedor  

Oh well, I guess he's done too.


----------



## Arishem (Feb 12, 2011)

That was


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 13, 2011)

oh god this is sad


----------



## Ben Beckman (Feb 13, 2011)

Pretty good night of fights. I think fedor should at least try out 205 before he decides to retire. 

And god I fucking hate Gus Johnson, people may complain about Rogan and Goldberg, but at least they don't have giant ass note cards in there hands when there talking and doing interviews.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 13, 2011)

A sad night indeed for mma....


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 13, 2011)

By the end of dat fight, Fedor looked like Darth Vader with his mask off at the end of Jedi...


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Feb 13, 2011)

fuck man how depressing....poor guy man...I think its time he retires, he has had a long career full of accomplishments and honors. He is still a legend and one of the greatest MMA fighters that has ever lived.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 13, 2011)

wow, what a night. one thing about fedor, he can spark up a lot of emotion.

i'm really pissed off because i could have seen this event live. oh well, fedor went out with class.


----------



## Heavenly King (Feb 13, 2011)

get fedor out of their lmao




sergei is a beast


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 13, 2011)

Had a feeling Silva would win, didn't expect him to dominate like he was, though. Antonio probably could've finished it sooner than that when he rocked Fedor against the cage with that right straight in the first, only he went and clinched with him.

Andre has to be done, right? His chin disappeared after Fedor KOed him and he's never gotten it back. That fight was eerily like Chuck/Franklin where both guys were looking great til they started getting touched a bit and it's pretty sad to watch now.


----------



## Heavenly King (Feb 13, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Had a feeling Silva would win, didn't expect him to dominate like he was, though. Antonio probably could've finished it sooner than that when he rocked Fedor against the cage with that right straight in the first, only he went and clinched with him.
> 
> Andre has to be done, right? His chin disappeared after Fedor KOed him and he's never gotten it back. That fight was eerily like Chuck/Franklin where both guys were looking great til they started getting touched a bit and it's pretty sad to watch now.



i knew he would win this fight fedor has falling from the light the fans has put him in. big foot went in their with a better game plan the rogers and did the job right.. that ground and pound is something that i have never seen ever it's brute beast power that no one can take not even the great fedor.


sergei did what he always do destroy and move on


----------



## Havoc (Feb 13, 2011)

Well, Silva is a better fighter than Rogers, so that probably helped.


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 13, 2011)

He lost his second fight: "Retire Fedor." 

Seriously, suprising how little your margin for failure is. 

Sherdog will be LOLOLOLOLOL.

Gotta give it to Fedor man, even if he gets owned he manages to not get finished properly. :amazed I mean the fact that he made it back to his corner after that second round. He must have massive heart to hold on while not being as sharp.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 13, 2011)

Sherdog crashed immediatly after the fight...


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 13, 2011)

"the Fedor hype train has been drailed"  

See the bandwagon go. 

Honestly, if Fedor doesn't improve his conditioning and gets sharper, he ain't doing much. But considering how Anderson Silva, who is 2 years older and relies much more on athleticism, is still dominating, I'd say "He's too old" is a wrong call. (but then again, Anderson is oversized for a middleweight, Fedor is undersized)

Although dropping down a weight class might not be such a bad idea. He was always undersized for a HW, but would his pride allow for it?


----------



## Mihawk sucks Cawk (Feb 13, 2011)

i think the emperor died tonight. He was sorta hinting in his interview that's he done and don't think that's a bad idea. Let's be honest, he getting old and the only way he can compete is if he has the desire to train constantly, something that i just dont think he has anymore. He's not hungry anymore and imo he doesn't have to prove anything. His record speaks for himself

But really i don't think he can hang with the heavyweights anymore simply because he's not big enough. All these big boys(aka Overeem) have solid bjj and giving up 30-50 pounds is just too much


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 13, 2011)

God, what frontrunner mentality.


----------



## Rampage (Feb 13, 2011)

Infamous said:


> If Fedor loses I'm gunna cry like a bitch



^ :ho


Man dat was saadd


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 13, 2011)

Stop gloryhunting guys, just because he's the man, doesn't mean you should be sad when he fucks it up.


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 13, 2011)

Damn. Fedor man, his faced was smashed!

I totally knew Arlovski was going down though haha.


----------



## Yakuza (Feb 13, 2011)

Ubbereem must be sucking his tits out over Fedor 

Big Foot = Epic Troll.


----------



## Dante10 (Feb 13, 2011)

Havoc said:


> Well, Silva is a better fighter than Rogers, so that probably helped.



At least Silva knows how to use his size, Brett tried to outbox Fedor not exactly the best idea.

Damn AA got lit up, that dude needs to call it quits. I don't think he should become the highlight reel maker a la Chuck Liddell.

Reem is gonna be pissed, that's all he cared about was knocking Fedor out. Karma is a bitch M-1.


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 13, 2011)

Dante10 said:


> At least Silva knows how to use his size, Brett tried to outbox Fedor not exactly the best idea.



Well, big guys hit hard.  It worked for Randleman when he fought Crocop. 



Dante10 said:


> Damn AA got lit up, that dude needs to call it quits. I don't think he should become the highlight reel maker a la Chuck Liddell.



Dunno retiring with your tail between your legs isn't exactly badass either. It's a no-win situation except retiring with a win leaves a better taste in your mouth.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 13, 2011)

Fedor still beats Lesnar. Who here is mad? :ho


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 13, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Fedor still beats Lesnar. Who here is mad? :ho



Did you post in my OBD thread?  

And I'm not sure, Fedor's TDD last night was awful.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 13, 2011)

Who cares about take down defense in that fight? Lesnar is a NCAA heavyweight champ and 50 pounds heavier than Fedor, I don't think many Fedor sprawling would be the key to beating him.


----------



## Dante10 (Feb 13, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> Well, big guys hit hard.  It worked for Randleman when he fought Crocop.
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno retiring with your tail between your legs isn't exactly badass either. It's a no-win situation except retiring with a win leaves a better taste in your mouth.



Or he gets knocked out again.


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 13, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Who cares about take down defense in that fight? Lesnar is a NCAA heavyweight champ and 50 pounds heavier than Fedor, I don't think many Fedor sprawling would be the key to beating him.



Well, point is, if he gets taken down by Bigfoot, he won't have a ghost of a chance stopping Lesnar's takedowns. 

But you think he would survive the GnP, so I guess that means nothing. 



Dante10 said:


> Or he gets knocked out again.


----------



## Kuya (Feb 13, 2011)

I hope this is a huge wake up call for Fedor and he turns himself back into the Last Emperor and gives us 2 more good years and at least one more EPIC fight with another big name fighter


----------



## Raikiri (Feb 13, 2011)

Arishem said:


> Gina is going to be a tournament alternate.



get the fight to the ground, and make no attempt to leave her full guard.


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 13, 2011)

Kuya said:


> I hope this is a huge wake up call for Fedor and he turns himself back into the Last Emperor and gives us 2 more good years and at least one more EPIC fight with another big name fighter



Winning the SF HW title would be the best outcome and beating AO in the process too. But honestly, I doubt he has the mental edge for it. He probably can't be arsed. 

Now if he cut down all that flab to 205, that would be interesting as he would be easily strong enough for those guys.  But SF's LHW division is nothing compared to UFC AFAIK, so yeah.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 13, 2011)

It looked like Sergei killed Arlovski. 

His body was just laying lifeless.


----------



## Raikiri (Feb 13, 2011)

Son Goku of Earth said:


> It looked like Sergei killed Arlovski.
> 
> His body was just laying lifeless.



that reminds me of when hendo laid out bisping. i was sincerely afraid that bisping was dead.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 13, 2011)

Reminds me more of Lawler killing Lindland.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 13, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> Did you post in my OBD thread?
> 
> And I'm not sure, Fedor's TDD last night was awful.


Fedor's TDD hasn't been tested in _years._


----------



## Dante10 (Feb 13, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Reminds me more of Lawler killing Lindland.



Didn't Vitor murder Lindland too?


----------



## Ippy (Feb 13, 2011)

_"Let's give it UP........ for the Russian!"_


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2011)

I was really disappointed Saturday. I'm not a huge Fedor fan or anything, but I'm probably one of the biggest Silva detractors around. I wanted Fedor to maul him so badly. Then he turns around and gets mauled.

I think if he does retire it's a bit early. He isn't that old, and could easily cut to 205 and still be relevant. He should've cut years ago, but he was happy fighting sub-par competition. 

Arlovski didn't surprise me one bit, but he was doing pretty well for a minute or two there. I'm not sure what he can do, honestly. I don't think he has a bad chin (watch his fight with Silva), but he certainly has trouble with power-punchers, and there are a lot of them at heavyweight. Everyone seems to hang on his boxing nuts, well, he needs to utilize them more and avoid these power-punches.

If Overeem gets to Silva this will be the one time I'll be really rooting for him. Ubereem better get it fucking done, though I can eaisly see him losing to Werdum again.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Feb 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I was really disappointed Saturday. I'm not a huge Fedor fan or anything, but I'm probably one of the biggest Silva detractors around. I wanted Fedor to maul him so badly. Then he turns around and gets mauled.
> 
> I think if he does retire it's a bit early. He isn't that old, and could easily cut to 205 and still be relevant. He should've cut years ago, *but he was happy fighting sub-par competition*.
> 
> ...



Yeah because fighting fighters ranked in the top ten right after another is sub-par competition....

lol Fedor haters make me laugh, they praise fighters like rickson gracie who fought trash his entire life and then point at Fedor and say he has fought "sub-par" competition just because none of them could beat him lol


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2011)

Troll successful.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Feb 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Troll successful.



lol


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2011)

There's no doubt Fedor was a machine in his hayday, but MMA has moved on. People are stronger, faster, better. He's not cutting it at heavy and needs to cut to lhw. I don't think he needs to retire though, unless he's scared.


----------



## Heavenly King (Feb 14, 2011)

Son Goku of Earth said:


> It looked like Sergei killed Arlovski.
> 
> His body was just laying lifeless.




lmao!!! i have to take this from u


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2011)

Sergei vs Overeem III. Make it happen.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> There's no doubt Fedor was a machine in his hayday, but MMA has moved on. People are stronger, faster, better. He's not cutting it at heavy and needs to cut to lhw. I don't think he needs to retire though, unless he's scared.



Alright you, that's enough.


I'd rather see Fedor retire than turn into Sakuraba.


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 14, 2011)

Arlovski doing what he does best, taking a nap.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2011)

Jove said:


> Alright you, that's enough.
> 
> 
> I'd rather see Fedor retire than turn into Sakuraba.


 But Sakuraba has been beaten into several comas. Fedor has not. He just needs to refocus and drop weight. 

I suppose that's like asking him to swallow his pride and admit he cannot handle the big boys anymore. Maybe he refuses to do that.


----------



## Heavenly King (Feb 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Sergei vs Overeem III. Make it happen.



sergei is going to get him again




Delta Shell said:


> Arlovski doing what he does best, taking a nap.



lmao!!! aint that the truth


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2011)

It's possible, but if Sergei hasn't evolved as much as Ubereem he could be in some serious trouble.

I still don't quite buy into the hype of Overeem though, so I'd say that with his experience and win over the Reem, he has a solid chance.


----------



## Dante10 (Feb 14, 2011)

I remember when Sergei put Ninja Rua in a mini coma. God that was brutal, you have to love Chute Boxe, they made Ninja fatten up and take on a monster like Sergei just to get their HW champ.


----------



## Heavenly King (Feb 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's possible, but if Sergei hasn't evolved as much as Ubereem he could be in some serious trouble.
> 
> I still don't quite buy into the hype of Overeem though, so I'd say that with his experience and win over the Reem, he has a solid chance.



well he's trying now with golden glory so his stand up has gotta alot better. he does have a solid chance taken reem out..shit reem better watch out of his buddy Werdum ( is that a joke or the truth).. let's talk about Rogers vs Berrnett.. hmmm



Dante10 said:


> I remember when Sergei put Ninja Rua in a mini coma. God that was brutal, you have to love Chute Boxe, they made Ninja fatten up and take on a monster like Sergei just to get their HW champ.




that ass beating was one of the worst i seen him give a person besides what he did to Schilt



Dante10 said:


> Didn't Vitor murder Lindland too?




yes he killed him


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2011)

I hate Josh Barnett.  I am not a fan of Rogers either, but I hope he knocks him into another dimension. Literally.

Then whoever is on his bracket side will come in and probably baby-shake him. The finale is probably going to be weak, but the semi-final fights are where the real action is.


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> There's no doubt Fedor was a machine in his hayday, *but MMA has moved on.* People are stronger, faster, better. He's not cutting it at heavy and needs to cut to lhw. I don't think he needs to retire though, unless he's scared.



Not really, I think the decline is more on his part. The "people are getting better" may make sense when Royce Gracie would get his ass whooped now unlike in UFC 1 for instance, but I doubt the game has developed THAT much since Fedor's hayday. I guess he is facing more wrestlers and bigger people, but thats more about him facing stylistically tricky people for him more than everyone getting that much better. 



CrazyMoronX said:


> But Sakuraba has been beaten into several comas. Fedor has not. He just needs to refocus and drop weight.
> 
> I suppose that's like asking him to swallow his pride and admit he cannot handle the big boys anymore. *Maybe he refuses to do that.*



Seems like something he would do. 

I think he should give it one last try. If he fails or doesn't look very good, drop to 205.



CrazyMoronX said:


> It's possible, but if Sergei hasn't evolved as much as Ubereem he could be in some serious trouble.
> 
> I still don't quite buy into the hype of Overeem though, so I'd say that with his experience and win over the Reem, he has a solid chance.



I don't believe Overeem's hype either. Guy hasn't done much and winning the K-1 WGP proves his kickboxing more than his MMA. Wouldn't be majorly suprised if he turns out to be the real deal though.


----------



## Raikiri (Feb 14, 2011)

hasn't barnett been caught with PEDs 4 times in the past?? how does this guy still have any legitimacy left? 

professional sports boggles me sometimes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised if Ubereem smashes everyone, but I'm hesitant to buy into it. I am hesitant to buy into anyone anymore. I've been soured by my heroes getting beaten up over and over again. 

As for Fedor, I think that people are getting better, and some of the bigger guys are tpyes of fighters at that size he's never faced. Bigfoot being the prime example--he's never fought someone with that level BJJ of his size. Sure he beat Nog a few times, but Nog isn't nearly as big or strong. And he doesn't have a 1/3rd of the power/gorund n pound.

Then you have Werdum. Yeah, he was in Pride but Fedor never fought him. And he has gotten better since then. Another larger, stronger, higher-level BJJ artist than he had faced previously.

The only real contridictions would be him beating Cro Cop, but Cro Cop isn't the biggest guy in the universe and he's been shown to wilt under a lot of pressure a few times.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Feb 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Ubereem smashes everyone, but I'm hesitant to buy into it. I am hesitant to buy into anyone anymore. I've been soured by my heroes getting beaten up over and over again.
> 
> As for Fedor, I think that people are getting better, and some of the bigger guys are tpyes of fighters at that size he's never faced. Bigfoot being the prime example--he's never fought someone with that level BJJ of his size. Sure he beat Nog a few times, but Nog isn't nearly as big or strong. And he doesn't have a 1/3rd of the power/gorund n pound.
> 
> ...



Nah, I don't think its that they are getting better, well not to such a degree that Fedor is being left behind. Remember Randleman? His wrestling was superb and he was massive yet he got dismantled by Fedor. I would actually agree with your analysis if we saw Fedor from his glory days being beaten...he just had no flare this match, was completely sloppy. Even Overeem said that he lost his hunger. I think that is the main reason he lost, I mean who really saw FEDOR in that match? 

Anyways, is it just me or does his entrance fucking rock

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8NHBxJL4D4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2011)

No, fighters are getting better. It's the evolution of the sport. Especially at HW, which has always been the weakest division.

It's funny you mention Randleman who has notoriously poor submission defense, almost no standup (yes he got a lucky hit on Cro Cop, yes it was a fluke), and even his wrestling is outclassed by the newer breed. 

Fedor put all of his skills together better than anyone else. It's just that none of those skills, except for Sambo, was the best in the game. Not even close to the best in the game. As younger fighters emerge who have trained those aspects all of their life of course they'll be better. And they're already coming up.


----------



## Dante10 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hammer House had so much potential.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2011)

And so many steroids.


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 17, 2011)

sherdog


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 18, 2011)

What's up with the UFC having an event on Sunday?  It's ruinin' my entire groove.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 18, 2011)

I've been working towards the sport of MMA now for a few months so maybe I'll be in there one day.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 18, 2011)

What do you mean?


----------



## Ben Beckman (Feb 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What do you mean?



I think he means he's been training in MMA and that we might see him in the UFC/Strikeforce/Bellator one day


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 18, 2011)

I remember there was an actual MMA fighter on the forums a long time ago. I wonder if he's still around?


----------



## Ben Beckman (Feb 19, 2011)

I've been thinking of starting up myself, there's a club/team, at the college I go to. I'm trying to build up my strength and stamina first though. I haven't really done any serious weight lifting since high school and I've never had good cardio so I figured it would be best to do that before I started up.


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 20, 2011)

Why is Shogun the underdog against Jones?  I mean, he's the champion, KTFO Machida and is easily top 5 P4P and one of the most well rounded fighters. Jones hasn't beaten anyone major if I remember his record well.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 20, 2011)

Ben Beckman said:


> I think he means he's been training in MMA and that we might see him in the UFC/Strikeforce/Bellator one day



Correct.

I've been training since about Feburary 2009 but never really got into it until a while ago. I was in a local fighting event in front of maybe a crowd of 500 ppl and I won my match against this guy when I was 162 lbs. my opponent was 2 lbs heavier then I but had the reach advantage but I was stronger and had much more stamina.

So yeah thats as many ppl as I've fought in front of all of 500 ppl but hey... it was a fun experience and I'm still motivated toward reaching a higher level in MMA!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2011)

Ben Beckman said:


> I've been thinking of starting up myself, there's a club/team, at the college I go to. I'm trying to build up my strength and stamina first though. I haven't really done any serious weight lifting since high school and I've never had good cardio so I figured it would be best to do that before I started up.


That's not what I'd do. You will build strength and stamina by training in the various skills, which is far more important, so you should start there. 

Pick a base you like (BJJ, Wrestling, Muay Thai, Boxing, Kick Boxing) and fits you stylistically and start there. Add the others as you go. 



Aokiji said:


> Why is Shogun the underdog against Jones?  I mean, he's the champion, KTFO Machida and is easily top 5 P4P and one of the most well rounded fighters. Jones hasn't beaten anyone major if I remember his record well.


 Seriously? That makes no sense. Jones has a good chance at winning, and _looks_ unstoppable, but Machida _looked_ unstoppable, too. Then he met Shogun.


b0rt said:


> Correct.
> 
> I've been training since about Feburary 2009 but never really got into it until a while ago. I was in a local fighting event in front of maybe a crowd of 500 ppl and I won my match against this guy when I was 162 lbs. my opponent was 2 lbs heavier then I but had the reach advantage but I was stronger and had much more stamina.
> 
> So yeah thats as many ppl as I've fought in front of all of 500 ppl but hey... it was a fun experience and I'm still motivated toward reaching a higher level in MMA!


 Well you gotta beat up some cans and build your confidence on the amateur ring for a while and hone your skills. You better also start getting used to cutting weight.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 21, 2011)

yeah cardio is a thing I work on daily. almost religiously.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2011)

Well cardio and cutting weight are two different things. You can keep your weight down to a fit weight via cardio, but you'll still want to cut weight before a fight otherwise you'll be fighting guys much bigger than yourself.

I'm no weight-cutting expert, but it appears to have a lot of dehydration involved.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Feb 21, 2011)

so who thinks bj penn is gonna win? i hope does.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2011)

I'll be genuinely surprised if he wins.


----------



## Ben Beckman (Feb 21, 2011)

I don't know,  I think he's got a good chance. I don't think fitch has gone against anyone with the level of bjj the Penn has. The welterweight division is kinda like the light-heavyweight division, lots of wrestlers, but not many high level bjj guys.


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That's not what I'd do. You will build strength and stamina by training in the various skills, which is far more important, so you should start there.



I honestly doubt that you can gain THAT much strength by hitting bags and shit. Weight training is porbably still required. 



CrazyMoronX said:


> Seriously? That makes no sense. Jones has a good chance at winning, and _looks_ unstoppable, but Machida _looked_ unstoppable, too. Then he met Shogun.



Bookmakers are favoring him. 

I dunno, at least Machida had destroyed Rashad, went the distance in striking with Shogun in the first fight and had a pretty unorthodox style that had not been cracked yet. I admit I haven't watched him yet, but I am looking at Jones' fighting record and I don't see a guy I recognize on his win sheet. 

I think people are wanking athleticism too much again.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2011)

Ben Beckman said:


> I don't know, I think he's got a good chance. I don't think fitch has gone against anyone with the level of bjj the Penn has. The welterweight division is kinda like the light-heavyweight division, lots of wrestlers, but not many high level bjj guys.


 He has fought other blackbelts in BJJ though. Maybe not the same level as BJ Penn, but he knows what he's doing enough to stay away from submissions. 

Fitch's ground/control game is just too tight for anyone not initialed GSP. And he's very durable, too. 


Aokiji said:


> I honestly doubt that you can gain THAT much strength by hitting bags and shit. Weight training is porbably still required.


 Not hitting bags, no, but wrestling and training BJJ you pick up strength and endurance. Now I'm not saying you forego weight lifting completely (not very many people do that), but you don't pick weight lifting over training. That's insane.


> Bookmakers are favoring him.
> 
> I dunno, at least Machida had destroyed Rashad, went the distance in striking with Shogun in the first fight and had a pretty unorthodox style that had not been cracked yet. I admit I haven't watched him yet, but I am looking at Jones' fighting record and I don't see a guy I recognize on his win sheet.
> 
> I think people are wanking athleticism too much again.


 I could see Jones winning, sure. He might surprise us. Shogun does have great sweeps on the ground, but Jones has great control and is very unpredictable and powerful as hell. I wouldn't be as surprised if Jones wins as I would be if BJ won.


----------



## Ben Beckman (Feb 22, 2011)

Just saw a preview of 127 on Spike and it must be an old one because it still said that the Condit/Lytle fight was still on there.

On a side note, looks like we'll be getting at least 5 prelim fights. 3 on ION and 2 on Facebook.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 23, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> I honestly doubt that you can gain THAT much strength by hitting bags and shit. Weight training is porbably still required.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weight training isn't that important in most martial arts.

As for not recognizing a single guy on Jones win sheet, then I'd recommend watching MMA =P. I mean yeah, he hasn't beaten someone with insane name value like Chuck Lidell, but Vladimir, Vera, Hamil, Bonnar and Bader are not exactly club fighters.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2011)

UFC usually doesn't even bother changing their promos. I remember a couple other events when they did that even though the lineup had changed. Or maybe they don't control which promo a media outlet my put out there (or can't change it quickly enough).

I like the facebook fights idea. Kid Yamamato's fight was nice and in pretty good quality. 


I think the main reason they gave Jones the fight is because he looks so much better than the guys he is fighting, not that the guys he is fighting are top 5 competition. The guys he has dominated haven't exactly been bottom of the barrel or anything.


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 23, 2011)

The Baby Killer



"Jesus didn't steal gloves."


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2011)

Go go, Power Ranger!


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 23, 2011)

His version of the story.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2011)

Hmm, I don't know. I'm inclined to believe Tommy, the Green Ranger, over some 22 year old punk kid who probably thinks he's a tough guy.


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 23, 2011)

Doubt that a guy who punches people for money would punch a guy smaller than him for such a ridicuous reason. 

The guy probably overstepped his boundaries.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2011)

He got served and now he mad.


----------



## Skylark (Feb 23, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I hate Josh Barnett.  I am not a fan of Rogers either, but I hope he knocks him into another dimension. Literally.
> 
> Then whoever is on his bracket side will come in and probably baby-shake him. The finale is probably going to be weak, but the semi-final fights are where the real action is.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2011)

Trying to win back fans with humor, eh Josh?


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 24, 2011)

Josh Barnett has always tried to be funny.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2011)

I suppose, though I never really followed him outside of getting beat up by Cro Cop over and over and over again.


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 25, 2011)

It's gonna feel weird watching MMA live on a Sunday. 

Anyway, I'd almost put a lot of money on Fitch to win if I were a gambling man. If BJ wins it'll be hilarious though.


----------



## Raikiri (Feb 26, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> Why is Shogun the underdog against Jones?  I mean, he's the champion, KTFO Machida and is easily top 5 P4P and one of the most well rounded fighters. Jones hasn't beaten anyone major if I remember his record well.



I am not a betting man, and I am a fan of Jones.

But if Shogun is still the underdog come fight time, I will have to put money down.


----------



## Yak (Feb 26, 2011)

Is there a site that hosts past UFC fights as downloads because I won't even have a computer when Shogun/Jones fight and I so fucking wanna see that.


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 26, 2011)

Yak said:


> Is there a site that hosts past UFC fights as downloads because I won't even have a computer when Shogun/Jones fight and I so fucking wanna see that.



Don't know about downloads, but some fights are on MMA-Core.com .


----------



## Kuya (Feb 26, 2011)

anybody know a live streammmmm????


----------



## Kuya (Feb 26, 2011)

here u goooo

"man-crush"


----------



## Arishem (Feb 26, 2011)

This is the most bizarre MMA fight I've ever seen.


----------



## Arishem (Feb 26, 2011)

Stay classy, Bisping.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 26, 2011)

@ Bisping. Whatta dumbass.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Feb 27, 2011)

bisping. you crazy brit. damn, bisping fucked up rivera good.


----------



## Kuya (Feb 27, 2011)

BJ 

you clearly lost braddah


----------



## Arishem (Feb 27, 2011)

I feel bad for Fitch. He beat J into a pulp in the third, and they have the gall to ask him if he wants a rematch? The only people confused here are the judges.


----------



## Ben Beckman (Feb 27, 2011)

Well, that was an interesting card to say the least. I gotta say I'm not really surprised that gsot lost. Unlike most people I saw how much he got lit up in that fight with Lauzon and I was like "Damn, if that had been a top level striker that might not have made it to the second round", so I knew Siver had a better chance of winning then most people thought.

I can also see how Fitch and Penn fought to a draw. The first round was clearly Penn and you could argue the second was his as well, but that third round was all fitch, so if they scored rd3 10-8 then thats the draw, so I can accept it. Now ring/fukuda, that's a different story.

Now, questions that everyone will probably be wondering come tomorrow:

Will there be a Penn/Fitch 2, possibly for the vacant WW title if George beats Shields and then moves to MW?

Will Bisping face any repruccussions for what he did during/after the fight?

Will Fukuda get his win bonus like Phan did?

How much hype will Siver have now?

Is Lytle out of the title picture forever?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 27, 2011)

Ring/Fukuda was highway robbery. I just don't get the judging for that fight at all.


----------



## Yak (Feb 27, 2011)

Penn/Fitch was bullshit.


----------



## eHav (Feb 27, 2011)

what did bisping do? i couldnt watch the entire thing i fell asleep :\


----------



## Skylark (Feb 27, 2011)

BJ thought he lost because he was mentally broken from the severe ass whooping he took in the third round.


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 27, 2011)

Skylark said:


> BJ thought he lost because he was mentally broken from the severe ass whooping he took in the third round.



I haven't watched it yet, but didn't Fitch fail to do much damage?


----------



## Skylark (Feb 27, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> I haven't watched it yet, but didn't Fitch fail to do much damage?



Man I can't believe this fight, BJ putted on one of his best performances ever for the first two rounds whooping Jon Fitch his ass and then Fitch turns around and puts on by far the best performance of his career in the 3rd. I wish BJ wasn't so damn tired going into the third because he was just shrugging Fitch off in the first two rounds. I think the obvious size difference at WW was evident here in that when BJ couldn't put him away just grappling with Fitch for 2 rounds had BJ exhausted.


----------



## Ben Beckman (Feb 27, 2011)

Skylark said:


> Man I can't believe this fight, BJ putted on one of his best performances ever for the first two rounds whooping Jon Fitch his ass and then Fitch turns around and puts on by far the best performance of his career in the 3rd. I wish BJ wasn't so damn tired going into the third because he was just shrugging Fitch off in the first two rounds. I think the obvious size difference at WW was evident here in that when BJ couldn't put him away just grappling with Fitch for 2 rounds had BJ exhausted.



BJ is known for gassing in the final round(rounds), so that's not much of a surprise, though I doubt Fitch being bigger then him helped matters. I still say that GSP should go to MW after he beats Shields, that way they can make Penn/Fitch 2 for the vacant WW title. Of course if that happens then BJ is definitely gonna have to find a way to finish Fitch, cause it was very well demonstrated in this fight that if it had been a 5 round fight Fitch would have definitely taken the decision.

I still think BJ deserves a whole lot of credit for the first 2 1/2 rounds though. I mean, when was the last time anyone handled Fitch like that except GSP, after this I'd say it's pretty clear that BJ is a top 5, maybe even top 3 WW.


----------



## Yakuza (Feb 28, 2011)

Bisping, what a coward. He is perhaps the only fighter I hope dies on the octagon.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 28, 2011)

Asian fighters can't catch a damn break. How the hell did Fukida lose his match, my god.

Penn is fucking amazing. I thought he lost, but as for it being "robbery" - thats an exaggeration. You have MMA fans saying its a draw, fitch won, penn won - it was close enough to argue. But man, Penn really solidified how good he really is by dominating Fitch in the first round. It's really going to be hard for the Penn haters to make fun of him again.


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 28, 2011)

Yakuza said:


> Bisping, what a coward. He is perhaps the only fighter I hope dies on the octagon.



Didn't he win his fight? Wanted a piece of Hendo after getting murdered. 

Not really cowardly.

Also, chill out dude.


----------



## Ben Beckman (Mar 1, 2011)

So, they're delaying the Strikeforce Heavyweight grand prix so that, "they can properly capitalize properly on the success of the first event", according to the article anyway.

I assume it sounded better than saying, "We're delaying the tournament to give Fedor time to heal/recover from his injuries so that we can make money off his name incase one of our other participants gets hurt and we need a substitute who got his ass handed to him in his quarter final fight and then lost in the first round in the fight before that".


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2011)

Ben Beckman said:


> So, they're delaying the Strikeforce Heavyweight grand prix so that, "they can properly capitalize properly on the success of the first event", according to the article anyway.
> 
> I assume it sounded better than saying, "We're delaying the tournament to give Fedor time to heal/recover from his injuries so that we can make money off his name incase one of our other participants gets hurt and we need a substitute who got his ass handed to him in his quarter final fight and then lost in the first round in the fight before that".


 *taps nose in suggestive comfirmation*

M-1 has Strikeforce by the balls. That or Overeem decided he wanted to fight in K-1 again instead. 



Nice fight card on Saturday with a lot of surprises. The guy Lytle fought was pretty epic and I'm glad he won, though I don't expect big things. I was also surprised to see that Hippo guy pull it off. After getting murdered by Cro Cop I thought we'd never see him again.

The Penn/Fitch fight was pretty odd as well. I think that if Penn used his standup more instead of trying to take Fitch down he might have faired marginally better, but it was a good strategy. No one expected it and it worked for him in the first round. But Fitch caught on pretty quick. I thought Fitch won, but I'm not hurt about the draw.


----------



## Aokiji (Mar 3, 2011)

What a bunch of homos.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 3, 2011)

While, I don't know about being chewed up and spit out, I don't think Fedor would be at the top of the LHW division.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 3, 2011)

He'd be top 10 if he fought at a consistent level of his true ability. But there are a few LHWs that would beat him and keep him away from the title.


----------



## Aokiji (Mar 3, 2011)

I was more talking about the Fedor hype/myth bullshit. 

Also, don't think Jones or Rashad could overpower him like Bigfoot.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 3, 2011)

Maybe not, but Jones could get a TKO via cuts. Fedor is very susceptible to cuts.


----------



## Skylark (Mar 3, 2011)

Chael Sonnen is going to be back soon.

Hide your kids, hide your wife. Get Excited.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 3, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> I was more talking about the Fedor hype/myth bullshit.
> 
> Also, don't think Jones or Rashad could overpower him like Bigfoot.



Over power him? No, but they would out wrestle him.


----------



## Ben Beckman (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow, no way Diego won that fight, except for a few of those winging punches he got absolutely dominated. And he only landed 1 in like, 30, takedowns which should count for something. They say getting takedowns scores points because your dictating where the fight is taking place.....well isn't stuffing takedowns the same thing. Your making it so the fight stays standing, so I really think they need some rule changes.


----------



## Mori` (Mar 4, 2011)

This constant string of bullshit decisions is really dampening my enthusiasm to actually tune in to event lately ><


----------



## Skylark (Mar 4, 2011)

A razor thin decision in a closely contested fight is hardly a robbery, though I suspected we'd see talk of such. I'll not go over my breakdown for a 50th time, but I will say this... Martin was clearly the more technical fighter, but he obviously folded mentally when Diego got in his face, as he allowed himself to be bullied about and pushed back. It was fairly obvious by the end that he had more of an interest in back peddling while Diego rushed forward, and that obviously weighs on the judges.

People should also be thanking Diego for creating those wild exchanges, because you'd think that is precisely what today's modern MMA fan wants to see. Someone fights on the ground, and it's boring. Someone creates an opportunity for an exciting exchange, and it's purely aesthetic and shouldn't count for anything. Let's take a stance, people.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 4, 2011)

No real surprises last night. The Diego/Martin decision was interesting but I didn't think it was completely off the mark. Martin was winning in the first pretty clearly, but Diego could've taken that second round with his power shots that hurt Martin. 

And we all know that 1 takedown = win. 

Judging needs to be fixed, sure, but I wouldn't be surprised if Diego won that fight in a better judging atmosphere either.


----------



## Aokiji (Mar 4, 2011)

Skylark said:


> A razor thin decision in a closely contested fight is hardly a robbery, though I suspected we'd see talk of such. I'll not go over my breakdown for a 50th time, but I will say this... Martin was clearly the more technical fighter, but he obviously folded mentally when Diego got in his face, as he allowed himself to be bullied about and pushed back. It was fairly obvious by the end that he had more of an interest in back peddling while Diego rushed forward, and that obviously weighs on the judges.
> 
> People should also be thanking Diego for creating those wild exchanges, because you'd think that is precisely what today's modern MMA fan wants to see. Someone fights on the ground, and it's boring. Someone creates an opportunity for an exciting exchange, and it's purely aesthetic and shouldn't count for anything. Let's take a stance, people.



This isn't Figure skating, you don't get points for style. Just because he made the fight more interesting, doesn't mean you were the better fighter. Getting outlanded and outwrestled => you win cuz you were walking forwards.


----------



## Aokiji (Mar 4, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Over power him? No, but they would out wrestle him.



Man, where are the times where a great submission fighter could win by submission from below.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 4, 2011)

I think part of the problem may be visibility. Unless the judges have gotten those teleprompters now (last I heard they hadn't) they don't see exactly what we see.

They could've seen Diego's flurries in the second and third and scored him high based on those depiste hardly any of the shots landing. They could have missed Martin landing in similar fashion and not given him due scores.


----------



## Aokiji (Mar 4, 2011)

I honestly think people should stop the "agression HURR" faggotry. I mean, whats important is if you outwrestle your opponent not if you take him down. Stuffing takedowns is outwrestling too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 4, 2011)

With that train of thought, is blocking punches "outstriking" your opponent?


----------



## Skylark (Mar 4, 2011)

No, Diego's face and Martin's doing 3/4s of that damage in the first seems to be clouding everyone's judgement. I won't deny that it was exceptionally close and that had it gone to Martin, I'd not have objected in the slightest. But surely people can see how Diego was able to steal that fight. I'm getting tired of reiterating myself, so I'll only make this point one more time... when you're consistently back-peddling as your opponent rushes you presenting the opportunity for an exchange, you're going to lose the fight. I'm certain Kampmann is more than aware that aggression scores, but he was complacent to counter where he could and backpedal consistently in the second and third. Either fear or complacency cost him that fight... either way, he has no one to blame but himself.


----------



## Aokiji (Mar 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> With that train of thought, is blocking punches "outstriking" your opponent?



I know that slipping is. 

I guess when none of you lands significantly, but yours land with a higher percentage without you getting hit yourself...then the better defender wins.



Skylark said:


> No, Diego's face and Martin's doing 3/4s of that damage in the first seems to be clouding everyone's judgement. I won't deny that it was exceptionally close and that had it gone to Martin, I'd not have objected in the slightest. But surely people can see how Diego was able to steal that fight. I'm getting tired of reiterating myself, so I'll only make this point one more time... when you're consistently back-peddling as your opponent rushes you presenting the opportunity for an exchange, you're going to lose the fight. I'm certain Kampmann is more than aware that aggression scores, but he was complacent to counter where he could and backpedal consistently in the second and third. Either fear or complacency cost him that fight... either way, he has no one to blame but himself.



He has the judges who don't even know the rulset of the sport they are judging. I could post the rulebook, where it just makes a list of things you need to do in a round and almost everything there is things that Kampmann did.


----------



## Skylark (Mar 5, 2011)

I will give it another watch, but I think we'll have to agree to disagree in the end. I won't deny that Martin was the more effective and more technical striker... I've stated my beliefs about that many times now. That aside, there's also no denying that in the later rounds, Diego wanted to fight and Martin was content to score. Two differing mentalities, which even the most ill-informed fan will tell you the judges are going to take notice of. Surely Martin must have known that his back-peddling while Diego rushed in essentially screaming, 'FIGHT ME!' was going to cost him. If Martin had fought like he fought in the first for the remainder of the fight, as opposed to wilting, he'd have scored the UD... hell, I gave him the benefit of the doubt of a forthcoming KO victory. But he folded, plain as. You could see it etched on his face the second he was cut.


----------



## Aokiji (Mar 5, 2011)

Skylark said:


> I will give it another watch, but I think we'll have to agree to disagree in the end. I won't deny that Martin was the more effective and more technical striker... I've stated my beliefs about that many times now. That aside, there's also no denying that in the later rounds, Diego wanted to fight and Martin was content to score. Two differing mentalities, which even the most ill-informed fan will tell you the judges are going to take notice of. Surely Martin must have known that his back-peddling while Diego rushed in essentially screaming, 'FIGHT ME!' was going to cost him. If Martin had fought like he fought in the first for the remainder of the fight, as opposed to wilting, he'd have scored the UD... hell, I gave him the benefit of the doubt of a forthcoming KO victory. But he folded, plain as. You could see it etched on his face the second he was cut.



This fight is a robbery in every sense of the word if the unified rules of MMA count.

There is no wiggle room. None.



> *Fighting area control is judged by determining who is dictating the pace, location and position of the bout.* Examples of factors to consider are *countering a grappler’s attempt at takedown by remaining standing and legally striking* ; taking down an opponent to force a ground fight; creating threatening submission attempts, passing the guard to achieve mount, and creating striking opportunities.





> (d) Evaluations shall be made in the order in which the techniques appear in (c) above, giving the most weight in scoring to effective striking, effective grappling, control of the fighting area and effective aggressiveness and *defense*.





> (i) Effective defense means avoiding being struck, taken down or reversed while countering with offensive attacks.





> (h) Effective aggressiveness means moving forward and landing a legal strike.



Aggression means nothing if it isn't effective.


----------



## Raikiri (Mar 6, 2011)

diego is a sloppy mofo when he fights, but that guy will always have a job in the ufc.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2011)

Anyone watch Hendo take that LHW title?  Very satisfying. Hopefully he can hold onto the belt longer than everyone else has.


----------



## Aokiji (Mar 7, 2011)

Hendo is a G.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2011)

If only he can get the MW belt at the same time. He's way more legendary than Couture after that.

And better looking. He can drop an H-bomb on my ass any time.


----------



## Ben Beckman (Mar 9, 2011)

Why do I get the feeling that the Shogun v. Jones fight isn't even gonna make it out of the first round. I just have this image in my head of Jones doing one of his jumping kicks/flying knee and then Shogun stepping in and avoiding the thing and then knocking Jones out cold with a big right hand to the jaw.

Or else Jones (or more likely camp greg jackson) realizes that all the people Jones has fought so far have been wrestlers and we see him channel Rashad or GSP and grind the thing out for 5 rounds.

Oh, and before anyone says "Hey, Brandon Vera was a striker", you should go get your head examined because even though it's true, he's nowhere near the level of striker as any of the top 5 light-heavy weights like Rampage, Machida, or Rua.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm feelin' a decision. 

If Shogun wins then all is fine.

If Jones won than Shogun just got out of the emergency room before the fight and on the way there contracted several life-threatening illnesses--it's the only explanation.


----------



## Dante10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Is the "rape choke" technically legal?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 10, 2011)

It appears to be. I think the illegal one is a thumb in the throat. But I may be wrong about that.


----------



## Ben Beckman (Mar 12, 2011)

*Man City Fan Laughed At By Own Child*

After I read this I literally had to run and go check my calander to make sure that it wasn't April 1st or something lol


----------



## Gigantor (Mar 12, 2011)

Yup... Nobody saw that coming, though it's dissapointing that M-1'll keep getting in the way of WAR FEDOR!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2011)

What the fuck?!?! 

This is the best thing since PRIDE. Hopefully something good will come of this, but what about the Showtime deal? Does this mean I stop getting free Showtime fights? 



> White ruled out the possibility off cross-promotion "superfights" featuring fighters from both promotions and said current fighter contracts, broadcast deals and business partnerships will be unaffected.


 
Oh.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 14, 2011)

Bullshit, Do you think Dana won't smell dollar with the cross-promotion _super-fights_?

Give him a few months, at least until the SF HW Tourney is over.


Anyways, can't wait for the Shogun show.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2011)

Well it still means it won't happen for a while. I'm not naive enough to believe what Dana says about it of course (it will happen, it's just "when?" is the question). 

Could be some time this year. Could be next year. Could be whenever Strikeforce just gets absorbed like the WEC.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 14, 2011)

And then M1 will say "Fuck this shit"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2011)

I wonder what will happen to Paul Daley? 

And I am certain that as soon as M-1 gets wind of this they'll try a power play with Fedor. But they don't really have anything to play with at this point. He's not an unbeatable superstar anymore and, in Dana's eyes, he isn't worth it (although he totally is). That dream of Fedor vs UFC HWs is pretty much a laugh.


----------



## Bill_gates (Mar 17, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm feelin' a decision.
> 
> If Shogun wins then all is fine.
> 
> If Jones won than Shogun just got out of the emergency room before the fight and on the way there contracted several life-threatening illnesses--it's the only explanation.



If i were a betting man id put my money on Jones. 
Overwhelming power's nothing if it cant touch you 
my only worry is one of Jones flashy moves leaving an opening 
for shoguns right hammer hand


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 17, 2011)

Has Jones faced anyone who has superior strikes than him yet? Has he faced anyone who brought a fight to his face yet?

I don't think Jones knows whats coming for him. However he is very talented, I wouldn't write him off at all, he could well surprise me and win this.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 17, 2011)

Yakuza said:


> Has Jones faced anyone who has superior strikes than him yet? Has he faced anyone who brought a fight to his face yet?



On paper? Yes, he has.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 17, 2011)

Bill_gates said:


> If i were a betting man id put my money on Jones.
> Overwhelming power's nothing if it cant touch you
> my only worry is one of Jones flashy moves leaving an opening
> for shoguns right hammer hand


 I can see it going either way, but if I had to put the money down I'd go with Shogun. There are a lot of factors, but I do believe Shogun will come in ready and in-shape and will bring it. I wouldn't be surprised if Jones won though. 


Yakuza said:


> Has Jones faced anyone who has superior strikes than him yet? Has he faced anyone who brought a fight to his face yet?
> 
> I don't think Jones knows whats coming for him. However he is very talented, I wouldn't write him off at all, he could well surprise me and win this.


 Brandon Vera. But he still beat his ass. And Vera is kinda... well, you know.

Shogun is much more powerful and aggressive than Vera though. I expect him to light Jones up on the feet like he's never been before. That might cause him to fold mentally, but it might just make him take it to the mat and crush Rua's skull in with elbows that much quicker.


----------



## Gaja (Mar 17, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Anyone watch Hendo take that LHW title?  Very satisfying. Hopefully he can hold onto the belt longer than everyone else has.



Hendo baby, that guy knocks dudes out. Ask Bisbing 

Anyway for UFC 128, for some reason I see a solid chance of Jones submitting him, not seeing that Rua will be stopped in this fight on his feet. Jones is wild, and very good, but I don't feel like their levels can be compared like that.

Who knows, Jones might prove us wrong, he took out Bader like that when Moron and I predicted that he would have more trouble. So who knows, power wise I'd say Jones is the stronger, but Shogun's stand up!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 17, 2011)

I don't think Jones can submit Shogun. Unlike Griffin, who was blessed with a out-of-shape Shogun and has a great BJJ game in his own right, I'm not sure Jones has the submission chops to pull it off.

I do think he could get either a TKO or a decision though. Given his wrestling abilities and power it isn't impossible.


----------



## Gaja (Mar 17, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't think Jones can submit Shogun. Unlike Griffin, who was blessed with a out-of-shape Shogun and has a great BJJ game in his own right, I'm not sure Jones has the submission chops to pull it off.
> 
> I do think he could get either a TKO or a decision though. Given his wrestling abilities and power it isn't impossible.



Maybe your right about the BJJ thing, we gotta see how Shogun reacts once/if he finds himself on his back. But he did submit Bader, and just controlled him all the time on the ground, almost had him in the north-south choke too. Lotta new school style BJJ from Jones.

Well if Jones gets him with a Vera-type elbow, who knows man. You might just be right, but in any case I don't see this one going 5 rounds, I feel they both wanna finish this... But that's just me ranting.


----------



## Skylark (Mar 18, 2011)

Jones his eyes will show fear once Shogun has him trapped into a position of danger.

Shogun to rise above all.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 18, 2011)

Gaja said:


> Maybe your right about the BJJ thing, we gotta see how Shogun reacts once/if he finds himself on his back. But he did submit Bader, and just controlled him all the time on the ground, almost had him in the north-south choke too. Lotta new school style BJJ from Jones.
> 
> Well if Jones gets him with a Vera-type elbow, who knows man. You might just be right, but in any case I don't see this one going 5 rounds, I feel they both wanna finish this... But that's just me ranting.


 Same way he usually reacts, I imagine--he'll do that rolling guard escape thing. He's really good at that. He was doing it left and right against Griffin but he was so out of shape he couldn't keep it up or mount a reasonable offense. The difference in wrestling between Griffin and Jones might make it difficult, but that's something we'll have to find out about Saturday.

I can easily see it going 5 rounds. Both guys finish fights, but neither get stopped that easily. It'll be a war.


Skylark said:


> Jones his eyes will show fear once Shogun has him trapped into a position of danger.
> 
> Shogun to rise above all.


 I'd like to believe that, but I'd also like to believe that Cro Cop is coming back.


----------



## Raikiri (Mar 19, 2011)

a fan of both jones and shogun.... i guess i want shogun to win. let the older guy establish his legacy a bit more, jones is young and has lots of time to do his thing later.


----------



## Aokiji (Mar 19, 2011)

Doesn't Jones have relatively soft hands? I mean, I haven't watched his fights, but even in matches where he steamrolled, he never really put anybody's lights out, did he?


----------



## Arishem (Mar 19, 2011)

Man, that came out of nowhere. I wish Mirko would get another win and retire gracefully.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 19, 2011)

is this streaming anywhere?


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 19, 2011)

yeah crocop needs to retire.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 19, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> Doesn't Jones have relatively soft hands? I mean, I haven't watched his fights, but even in matches where he steamrolled, he never really put anybody's lights out, did he?



he's knocked people out with ground and pound


----------



## Aokiji (Mar 19, 2011)

Arishem said:


> Man, that came out of nowhere. I wish Mirko would get another win and retire gracefully.



He was holding his own, but was nothing impressive IMO. 

He was only having a draw. Because of a point deduction. Even if he won or drew it would have been really underwhelming.

I agree with the win thing.

EDIT: Germany banned MMA broadcast in TV.  On the plus side: I can watch it on UFC.com for free.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 20, 2011)

Shogun got fucking eviscerated. Jon is a fucking beast, and he'll probably be keeping the belt for a long time.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 20, 2011)

wow, i'm now a fan now of Jon Jones.


----------



## Aokiji (Mar 20, 2011)

He got Shogun good after that portion on the ground in the first round. After that the fight was pretty much over. 

He isn't unbeatable or anything though, his striking is so ridiculous, a guy like Machida might be the one to expose him. Until then, MMAth.  

This is a gay result, the nuthuggers who picked Jones happened to be right. Now we will have to listen to endless tirades on how "natural talent overrides anything". And the guy who really didn't need to win this fight, won it. 

Who will likely be the next challenger?


----------



## Aokiji (Mar 20, 2011)

Kuya said:


> wow, i'm now a fan now of Jon Jones.



Glory hunter. 

He's seems to be a douchebag, wonder how people like him.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 20, 2011)

Rashad probably shit his pants somewhere in the last couple minutes. 

Yeah, I like the way he fights, but he isn't my favorite person.


----------



## Aokiji (Mar 20, 2011)

Either Shogun's chin is weaker than we thought, or Bones hits harder than we thought. 

I dunno, his striking might get exposed some time. That is some ridiculous striking that could get you in trouble real easy.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 20, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> Either Shogun's chin is weaker than we thought, or Bones hits harder than we thought.



Come on man, do you know how much Shogun got hit?


----------



## Aokiji (Mar 20, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Come on man, do you know how much Shogun got hit?



Yeah, but he was already badly hurt after that huge haymaker which hit him on the button and snapped his head to the fence, when he was scrambling up. That one punch pretty much won the fight. I don't think Shogun would've been so ineffective if he hadn't been distracted by the stars dancing around his head. 

Props to Jones, he got halfguard almost everytime.


----------



## Captain Fry (Mar 20, 2011)

damn shogun looked so slow tonight, that or Jones really was just that much more whooping his ass than I gave him credit for


----------



## Murderous Intent (Mar 20, 2011)

goddamnit, shogun lost 

he was tired so fast...


----------



## Dante10 (Mar 20, 2011)

Bones is too big and strong for Rashad. Rashad gasses pretty quick too. I loved the look on his face once the boos came in, honestly I don't see why people hate him so much, sure he isn't the most exciting fighter, but he makes me laugh.


----------



## Skylark (Mar 20, 2011)

Man, that was hard to watch for a Shogun fan. Congrats to Bones though, the hype was justified. Shogun couldn't deal with Bones' reach in the stand up, couldn't get inside. And the gnp was just relentless.

I don't think you can blame it on cardio because as been said, when you get beat up you lose both endurance and spirit.

I think Shogun needs some serious sparring with similarily long limbed individuals to learn how to deal with that freakish reach. Both standing and on bottom. But those doesn't grow on trees.


----------



## Aokiji (Mar 20, 2011)

Captain Fry said:


> damn shogun looked so slow tonight, that or Jones really was just that much more whooping his ass than I gave him credit for



He looked slow cuz he was rocked.



Skylark said:


> Man, that was hard to watch for a Shogun fan. Congrats to Bones though, the hype was justified. Shogun couldn't deal with Bones' reach in the stand up, couldn't get inside. And the gnp was just relentless.
> 
> I don't think you can blame it on cardio because as been said, when you get beat up you lose both endurance and spirit.
> 
> I think Shogun needs some serious sparring with similarily long limbed individuals to learn how to deal with that freakish reach. Both standing and on bottom. But those doesn't grow on trees.



He should learn some wrestling.

And even though he turned out to be somewhat of the real deal, I think him winning is a bad thing. There was no reason to pick him to win. Sure they ended up to be right, but his nuthuggers where deluded, cuz before that fight, there was no reason to nuthug him so much. Bader=/=Shogun. 

So yeah, real deal, but there was no reason to assume so before the fight.


----------



## Rampage (Mar 20, 2011)

!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raikiri (Mar 20, 2011)

jesus, jones beat the living daylights out of shogun.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Mar 20, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> Glory hunter.
> 
> He's seems to be a douchebag, wonder how people like him.



LOL << Watch this video, tell me if you still think he is a douche. Dude is made of win.


----------



## Aokiji (Mar 20, 2011)

the vid got Zuffa'd  

sorry he is difficult to like


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2011)

Well, that sucked.

 Cro Cop was looking all right out there right before that ridiculous ending. Without the speed he used to have his kicks are a little too slow to catch anyone off guard, and he doesn't seem to be setting them up either. Hate to see my hero go out that way, but I do hope he retires. Maybe after beating up some cans in Strikeforce. 


Jones was a monster out there against Shogun, too. I didn't really have stock in Shogun or anything, but I expected him to get that win either way. I don't think Rashad has much of a chance. Jones does everything better and is stronger, faster, bigger. Rashad might have a slight edge in straight wrestling, I don't know, but he won't be able to utilize it (but that's the only way he can win).

I think the man to beat Jones is Machida. Perfect style for him.


----------



## Bill_gates (Mar 21, 2011)

Rashad wont last a round


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 21, 2011)

Shogun


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2011)

Bill_gates said:


> Rashad wont last a round


 I think it's questionable. Looking at it at first glance I would say Jones has everything over him and will railroad him.

But, other than Machida, Rashad has never lost, never been knocked out, never been submitted. He's very tough and can go the distance. I wouldn't just count him out.


Yakuza said:


> Shogun


 Cro Cop.


----------



## eHav (Mar 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think it's questionable. Looking at it at first glance I would say Jones has everything over him and will railroad him.
> 
> But, other than Machida, Rashad has never lost, never been knocked out, never been submitted. He's very tough and can go the distance. I wouldn't just count him out.
> 
> Cro Cop.



i agree with this, tho on paper rashad seems to be inferior in most aspects he does have experience and i would give him a shot at pretty much anyone, but yes jones is clearly a favourite


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2011)

Before the Bader fight I might have lead myself to believe 'Shad could just outwrestle him.


----------



## Green Poncho (Mar 23, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> *I think the man to beat Jones is Machida. Perfect style for him.*



I sorta doubt that. Machida is an outside striker and Jones' reach and speed... the problem is will he be able to get in close enough to strike him without Jones getting to him first? That front kick he kept using against Shogun could also possibly be used to keep Machida away from him. 

Generally the way to beat a fighter standing with a longer reach would be to get inside, but I can't think of any LHWs who have the head movement or footwork to get inside with Jones without getting damaged and once you're there, you have to deal with his knees, elbows and clinch game.

Remember how long Big Tim lasted as UFC champion with nothing but a sloppy 1-2 and lots of reach and size?

Some people have mention Mousasi, but his kinda weak wrestling...


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 23, 2011)

Green Poncho said:


> I sorta doubt that. Machida is an outside striker and Jones' reach and speed... the problem is will he be able to get in close enough to strike him without Jones getting to him first?


Machida is fast himself, has high reflexes and great footwork. It's plausible he could get around reach. Unlike in his fight with Rampage, Machida does not have to worry nearly as much about power.



> That front kick he kept using against Shogun could also possibly be used to keep Machida away from him.


Rua attacks more head on. Machida is always circling and is very patient. 



> Generally the way to beat a fighter standing with a longer reach would be to get inside, but I can't think of any LHWs who have the head movement or footwork to get inside with Jones without getting damaged and once you're there, you have to deal with his knees, elbows and clinch game.


Machida's most powerful asset is his footwork. I would definitely rate it higher than Jones. A guy with the unorthodox footwork that Machida has could throw someone who is green fits. 



> Remember how long Big Tim lasted as UFC champion with nothing but a sloppy 1-2 and lots of reach and size?


 That was a long time ago, and the heavyweight division is always behind.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2011)

Green Poncho said:


> I sorta doubt that. Machida is an outside striker and Jones' reach and speed... the problem is will he be able to get in close enough to strike him without Jones getting to him first? That front kick he kept using against Shogun could also possibly be used to keep Machida away from him.


Machida is a counter-striker. And he uses a lot of kicks. That closes the range gap pretty effectively. And he excells at getting in and out of range with punches and kicks really quickly.



> Generally the way to beat a fighter standing with a longer reach would be to get inside, but I can't think of any LHWs who have the head movement or footwork to get inside with Jones without getting damaged and once you're there, you have to deal with his knees, elbows and clinch game.


I think Machida could utilize leg kicks far more effectively than Shogun did (he only threw one and gotten taken down for it that I remember). Machida has much better TDD and better kicks (not more powerful, mind you).

Also, remember, he's a counter striker. Not a "let me rush in with looping rights and wild swings and hope I don't get chokeslammed" like Shogun was doing. He'll let Jones come to him and counter him while avoiding damage.



> Remember how long Big Tim lasted as UFC champion with nothing but a sloppy 1-2 and lots of reach and size?
> 
> Some people have mention Mousasi, but his kinda weak wrestling...


 Mousasi would get dominated.


----------



## Skylark (Mar 23, 2011)

My boy Phil Davis to show why he is "Mr. Wonderful" at Fight Night.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 24, 2011)

You mean Phil "Alien Body" Davis? 

I hope Nog wins, actually. Poor lil fella.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 25, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Before the Bader fight I might have lead myself to believe 'Shad could just outwrestle him.



I don't think that Rashad would be taking this fight if Jones was routinely blowing him away in practice. He must have a sense of where he really stacks up with Jones. Even the coaches at team Jackson admit that Rashad has all the tools to pose a serious problem for Jones. Honestly I wouldn't be surprised if Rashad makes it a tough fight, and I wouldn't be surprised if he wins.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 26, 2011)

Rashad stopped training at Jackson's gym full-time after his loss to Machida back in 2009, and moved to train in Denver at Grudge Gym.

I don't think there was an agreement between Rashad and JBJ not to fight one other...  Rashad's trying to pull a Tito.  :ho


----------



## Arishem (Mar 26, 2011)

Fuck yeah KZ! I've never seen that sub before, and he was able slap it on with no time to lose.


----------



## Skylark (Mar 27, 2011)

Davis looked VERY nervous in the first. It showed. Glad to see he shook the jitters.

It's his first main event... I'll cut him that slack. Gutted, however, to see Lil Nog take another loss, regardless of my man crush on Mr. Wonderful.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> I don't think that Rashad would be taking this fight if Jones was routinely blowing him away in practice. He must have a sense of where he really stacks up with Jones. Even the coaches at team Jackson admit that Rashad has all the tools to pose a serious problem for Jones. Honestly I wouldn't be surprised if Rashad makes it a tough fight, and I wouldn't be surprised if he wins.


Training is an entirely different world than the actual fight though. Joe Riggs beats *everybody* in training. But he always fails to live up to that potential.

Once Rashad gets a taste of those full-power elbows he's going to be in a different headspace and wish it was just training again.

 That's not to say that Rashad cannot win. I like Rashad, actually, and I'd be pulling for him in the fight. I just am not sure he has anything to bring to the table. Maybe he'll surprise me--hopefully he'll surprise me.


Arishem said:


> Fuck yeah KZ! I've never seen that sub before, and he was able slap it on with no time to lose.


 I've never seen it before, but I have heard of it several times. This is the first one ever in the UFC, and the first in MMA I've ever seen in any organization. 

I mean I'm sure Cecil Peoples saw the fight, up to that point, 20-18 for Garcia.


Skylark said:


> Davis looked VERY nervous in the first. It showed. Glad to see he shook the jitters.
> 
> It's his first main event... I'll cut him that slack. Gutted, however, to see Lil Nog take another loss, regardless of my man crush on Mr. Wonderful.


 Davis didn't impress me very much. Nossir, I don't like him.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 28, 2011)

Korean Zombie is lucky he stopped him, because everyone knows he was gonna lose that decision.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2011)

For sure he was losing 2-0 on the score cards I'd wager.

It is funny that Garcia tapped at 1 second though. I mean, after learning that I bet he almost pissed his pants.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 29, 2011)

According to a poster on another forum, the twister makes your lower back feel like it's tearing along with the sensation that your head is going to pop off, so how much time remained was probably the farthest thing from Garcia's mind. The look of disbelief he had afterward was likely as much from the effectiveness of the sub as it was from its timing.


----------



## Skylark (Mar 29, 2011)

I can't wait for Cruz vs. Faber 2 @ UFC 132.

There's some bad blood going on.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2011)

Arishem said:


> According to a poster on another forum, the twister makes your lower back feel like it's tearing along with the sensation that your head is going to pop off, so how much time remained was probably the farthest thing from Garcia's mind. The look of disbelief he had afterward was likely as much from the effectiveness of the sub as it was from its timing.


 Yeah, I'm sure it must've felt like he would be paralyzed for life or something, and I'm sure I would've tapped no matter what.

Still, that post-fight realization must've felt much worse. He probably knew he'd win the decesion, too.


Skylark said:


> I can't wait for Cruz vs. Faber 2 @ UFC 132.
> 
> There's some bad blood going on.


 Bad blood? I don't particularly care for that. It hardly ever really pays off anyway.

Remember Rashad/Rampage? So much bad blood the fight was shit.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 29, 2011)

Submission of the year.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2011)

How long do you think it'll be before Jung/Garcia III?


----------



## Skylark (Mar 29, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Bad blood? I don't particularly care for that. It hardly ever really pays off anyway.



_DX_

These guys disagree with you and also with Dominick Cruz.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Ben Beckman (Mar 29, 2011)

So I started up MMA last week. It's only on Monday nights from 5-7pm at the gym at the college I go to, but since I don't have a lot of time right now, what with work and school, it works out for me. I've only been to 2 meetings (the second was last night) and I've already discovered that I need to work on my head movement in boxing, my submissions, my submisson defense, and my takedowns

.....however I have been told that my takedown defense itself is actually really good for someone who's never done any wrestling until now and when I box I can fight orthodox or southpaw because of all my years in taekwondo with our instructor constantly hammering into us to do a move 10 times with our dominant hand (or leg) and 20 times with our other.

Once the semester is over next month I'll start going to the local gym where they meet 5 days a week, but right now I just don't have the time.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 30, 2011)

Garcia tapped at 4:59 of the 2nd.

1 second longer he may have lasted to the 3rd.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2011)

Skylark said:


> _DX_
> 
> These guys disagree with you and also with Dominick Cruz.


 

What the hell is that video?


Ben Beckman said:


> So I started up MMA last week. It's only on Monday nights from 5-7pm at the gym at the college I go to, but since I don't have a lot of time right now, what with work and school, it works out for me. I've only been to 2 meetings (the second was last night) and I've already discovered that I need to work on my head movement in boxing, my submissions, my submisson defense, and my takedowns
> 
> .....however I have been told that my takedown defense itself is actually really good for someone who's never done any wrestling until now and when I box I can fight orthodox or southpaw because of all my years in taekwondo with our instructor constantly hammering into us to do a move 10 times with our dominant hand (or leg) and 20 times with our other.
> 
> Once the semester is over next month I'll start going to the local gym where they meet 5 days a week, but right now I just don't have the time.


 So basically everything?  I guess your striking skills carried over somewhat from taekwondo, at least the kicking aspect. How are you at Muay Thai and checking kicks? That's also very important.


----------



## Ben Beckman (Mar 31, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So basically everything?  I guess your striking skills carried over somewhat from taekwondo, at least the kicking aspect. How are you at Muay Thai and checking kicks? That's also very important.



Yeah, my kicking skills carried over pretty well from tkd. I'm still not to use to leg kicks though, since in tkd we mainly just focus on mostly body kicks and then head kicks if you have the opening, so I'll need to work on that. Checking kicks I'll definitely need more work on though. Since I'm not used to doing it sometimes I hesitate for a second when they throw the kick, because like i said, I'm more used to kicks going to my body/head so I don't think about a leg kick. I did start to get the hang of it near the end though.

Going back to my submission defense, it's mainly armbar defense I need to work on. I can defend most chokes pretty well, but I tend to get hasty and leave my arm hanging out somewhere, and then bam!. I had the same problem when I did judo haha.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah, I would imagine if you've done TKD your whole life and then start having someone kick your legs it would need some adjustment period. Same for boxers, though they don't deal with kicks at all so at least you got that.

I think another common one you might fall into is triangles or various leglocks if you're too careless in the guard starting out.


----------



## Matariki (Apr 2, 2011)

Bellator tonight? War Alvarez


----------



## Ben Beckman (Apr 2, 2011)

Seiko said:


> Bellator tonight? War Alvarez



Yeah, I see him destroying Curran.....but then there's this other part of me that wants to see Curran pull a Scott Smith like come from behind knockout, you know, just to see how Bellator would handle having there most expensive employee (and #1 lightweight in the world in there opinion) lose to a relative nobody.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2011)

Diaz/Daley, who you got? 

Obviously this is an easy win for Diaz when he gets it to the ground, but how does everyone see the standup going?


----------



## Dante10 (Apr 6, 2011)

Diaz will walk through those left hooks, watch.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 7, 2011)

I think Daley could knock Diaz out if he lands enough, but he isn't going to be put down with one or two shots. Diaz's chin is nearly unparalleled.

I also don't think Nick will let Daley score shots. He will keep it at range with jabs and look for his opening on a takedown. Diaz got this all day.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 9, 2011)

Is anyone else going to be watching the last moments of Jardine's career?


----------



## Jibutters (Apr 9, 2011)

when will this be?


----------



## Arishem (Apr 9, 2011)

It already happened. The judges gave Jardine a draw after spending three rounds as Mousasi's personal punching bag.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 9, 2011)

What the hell was that dive by Daley at the end?


----------



## Ezekial (Apr 10, 2011)

Im surprised Jardine could hold his own against Mousasi, does anyone know if Jardine is retiring?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 10, 2011)

Gilbert Melendez is a beast.

Also:


----------



## Dante10 (Apr 10, 2011)

The Crusher chokes in all his big fights wtf.


----------



## Mori` (Apr 10, 2011)

SuperEzekial19 said:


> Im surprised Jardine could hold his own against Mousasi, does anyone know if Jardine is retiring?



That's a bit generous, he got demolished. Just poor judging (dubious officiating) saved him, though him hanging in despite taking it on short notice was decent.




Diaz vs Daley was fucking awesome =)

Actually the whole event was great, SF deliver as usual.


----------



## Heavenly King (Apr 10, 2011)

Ok!! So i watch Keith Jardine get destroyed by Gegard Mousasi from round 2 to the end of round 3. How and the fuck did this fight become a draw? i don't care how many take downs Jardine has got, he got his ass beat the whole damn fight. This is what we have to look forward to now that the ufc owns Strike force now? fuck the ufc..


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## Matariki (Apr 10, 2011)

Heavenly King said:


> Ok!! So i watch Keith Jardine get destroyed by Gegard Mousasi from round 2 to the end of round 3. How and the fuck did this fight become a draw? i don't care how many take downs Jardine has got, he got his ass beat the whole damn fight. This is what we have to look forward to now that the ufc owns Strike force now? fuck the ufc..



True dat. Mousasi got robbed


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 11, 2011)

Heavenly King said:


> Ok!! So i watch Keith Jardine get destroyed by Gegard Mousasi from round 2 to the end of round 3. How and the fuck did this fight become a draw? i don't care how many take downs Jardine has got, he got his ass beat the whole damn fight. This is what we have to look forward to now that the ufc owns Strike force now? fuck the ufc..


 It was the point deduction that did it. And the screwy scoring system.

Honestly Mousasi should've been able to finish Jardine. But then again Rampage should've finished him, too. Jardine is one of the most unpredictable fighters (both in fighting and in performance) of all time.

 Hendo will win that all day.


Daley vs Diaz was pretty wild. The ending was strange, but I think John made the right call. Daley wouldn't have recovered from that, he just saved him from taking more unnecessary damage.


----------



## Heavenly King (Apr 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It was the point deduction that did it. And the screwy scoring system.
> 
> Honestly Mousasi should've been able to finish Jardine. But then again Rampage should've finished him, too. Jardine is one of the most unpredictable fighters (both in fighting and in performance) of all time.
> 
> ...




that is true but from round 2 to the end of round 3. Jardine got his ass beat theirs no way in hell it should have been 28-28.. they need new judges who knows about mma not judges from boxing.




Littlefinger said:


> That's a bit generous, he got demolished. Just poor judging (dubious officiating) saved him, though him hanging in despite taking it on short notice was decent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you damn right he got destroyed!!!







I don't believe this list from sherdog.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Heavyweight 

1. Cain Velasquez (9-0)
The hope was that Velasquez would make the first defense of his UFC heavyweight title in April or May against Junior dos Santos. However, rehab did not mend his torn rotator cuff, and surgery became a necessity. Therefore, the first defense of the new champion will likely come this summer -- or later. 

2. Brock Lesnar (5-2)
Recluse? What recluse? The infamously standoffish Lesnar is now in the middle of taping the 13th season of “The Ultimate Fighter,” where he will coach against Junior dos Santos. The season will set up a high-stakes heavyweight clash between the two, likely on June 11 at UFC 131, which might mark the UFC’s return to Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada. 

3. Fabricio Werdum (14-4-1) 
Werdum is no longer the only man to have bested Fedor Emelianenko fair and square, but the Brazilian’s shocking June 2010 triangle armbar win over the “Last Emperor” remains a momentous achievement. On the mend from elbow surgery since that time, “Vai Cavalo” now awaits a date for his Strikeforce heavyweight grand prix quarterfinal with Alistair Overeem, whom Werdum submitted in 2006. Originally slated to meet on April 9, the match is now rumored to take place June 18 in Dallas. 

4. Junior dos Santos (12-1)
Rather than wait for UFC heavyweight champion Cain Velasquez to heal from his rotator cuff injury, “Cigano” has opted to stay active. Dos Santos will coach opposite Brock Lesnar on the 13th season of “The Ultimate Fighter,” culminating in a clash between the two heavyweights, tentatively scheduled for UFC 131 on June 11. 

5. Shane Carwin (12-1)
After suffering the first loss of his career to Brock Lesnar last July, Carwin was forced to withdraw from a January bout with Roy Nelson in order to undergo neck surgery. Now healed, the former UFC interim heavyweight champ is set to return from his 11-month hiatus against grappling champion and Octagon newcomer Jon Olav Einemo at UFC 131 on June 11. 

6. Frank Mir (14-5)
After a rumored fight with hot heavyweight prospect Brendan Schaub fell through, Mir has signed on to meet former International Fight League champion Roy Nelson at UFC 130 on May 28. The pair has a history, as Nelson previously defeated Mir in a grappling match at a North American Grappling Association event. 

7. Antonio Silva (16-2)
When he burst on the scene in 2005, many hypothesized that Silva was the man to topple Fedor Emelianenko. The stakes changed, but on Feb. 12 in the Meadowlands, that is exactly what happened. “Pezao” pounded the legendary Russian, forcing a doctor stoppage after the second frame and punching his ticket to the semifinals of Strikeforce’s heavyweight grand prix. 

8. Fedor Emelianenko (31-3, 1 NC)
The “Last Emperor” has dialed back the retirement talk brought on by his Feb. 12 doctor stoppage loss to Antonio Silva and is now likely to compete in July, according to Strikeforce head Scott Coker. While nothing has been confirmed, rumors have indicated that the Russian great could be on a collision course with Strikeforce light heavyweight champ Dan Henderson. 

9. Alistair Overeem (34-11, 1 NC)
Having sufficiently terrorized the Japanese scene in both Dream and K-1 -- where he won gold in the world’s most prestigious kickboxing tournament last year -- the “Demolition Man” has set his sights on defending his Strikeforce crown in 2011. Overeem has looked invincible of late, with his last eight MMA wins coming inside the first round, many in under two minutes. Looking to halt the Dutchman’s streak in the Strikeforce heavyweight grand prix quarterfinals will be Werdum, who forced Overeem to tap to a kimura in their 2006 Pride meeting. 

10. Roy Nelson (15-5)
While “Big Country” suffered a decision loss at the hands of Junior dos Santos in his last outing, the “Ultimate Fighter” Season 10 winner’s previous two Octagon appearances saw him knock out a pair of the promotion’s top heavyweight prospects, Stefan Struve and Brendan Schaub. His contractual hurdles now apparently cleared, Nelson is set to meet former champion Frank Mir at UFC 130 on May 28. 

Other contenders: Josh Barnett, Sergei Kharitonov, Cole Konrad, Ben Rothwell, Brendan Schaub.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2011)

I've heard that they didn't even score it the normal MMA way or something (traditional 10-point system). But whatever. I'm not too worried about it. There'll be a rematch and the better man will win.


----------



## Heavenly King (Apr 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I've heard that they didn't even score it the normal MMA way or something (traditional 10-point system). But whatever. I'm not too worried about it. There'll be a rematch and the better man will win.




shit like that is going to kill the sport.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2011)

Well hopefully it pushes the move to get a new judging system in place a little farther along.

I heard Carlos Newton became a judge. That's a good step.


----------



## Heavenly King (Apr 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well hopefully it pushes the move to get a new judging system in place a little farther along.
> 
> I heard Carlos Newton became a judge. That's a good step.



that's great news i think a lot others should step up and do the same


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2011)

They mentioned another but I forgot his name. Once fighters become judges then some of the problems would go away, hopefully. They know what they're watching at least.


----------



## Matariki (Apr 15, 2011)

So when does Splenda fight Jon Jones?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 15, 2011)

Splenda Rashad?


I don't know. I don't keep  up with stuff that far out.  All I know is the next UFC isn't for 2 weeks.


----------



## Mori` (Apr 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They mentioned another but I forgot his name. Once fighters become judges then some of the problems would go away, hopefully. They know what they're watching at least.



Almeida just became a judge following his retirement.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 15, 2011)

I want to be an MMA judge. Or a ref. That'd be the best job ever.


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 15, 2011)

Some of you may get lulz out of this.  :ho



> *An Unlikely Friendship: St. Pierre and Shields *
> 
> In the world of mixed martial arts, friendships often meddle in the affairs of matchup making; in this case, however, a friendship has formed where none had existed before, amidst a much anticipated title defense. UFC welterweight champion, Georges St. Pierre, who looks to defend his belt for the sixth consecutive time on April 30, has recently expressed his growing friendship with contender Jake Shields, much to the shock of fans and famous MMA personalities alike.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 16, 2011)

*"I’ve wrestled with a lot of men, so I feel confident either way. It seems Georges is a little uncomfortable off his back, but he’s going to have to get used to that position when he’s in the bed – I mean, cage, with me". *

Holy shit they're both gay


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 17, 2011)

Um....wow. Just wow. Dat shit gotta be fake. Lol. To be honest, I always had a lil thought in da back of my head about GSP being gay...not that there's anything wrong wit that. Lol.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 17, 2011)

it's thor!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2011)

Jake Shields is certainly questionable, but GSP is just a nerdy kinda guy that happens to be an amazing athlete. He's pretty socially awkward like anyone else on the Internet you'd expect to be.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 21, 2011)

GREEN RANGER FTW 

btw my uncle keeps telling me its all fake btw


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 21, 2011)

Put your uncle in a rear naked choke and put him to sleep.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 21, 2011)

he said those chokes are used to rest the athlete


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 21, 2011)

What about when they get their noses broken and spread across their face like Vera and Franklin? Free plastic surgery?


----------



## Matariki (Apr 23, 2011)

What are your predictions for Couture vs Machida?


----------



## Tiger (Apr 23, 2011)

Seiko said:


> What are your predictions for Couture vs Machida?



Dirty boxing.

That's my prediction...pretty solid, no?


----------



## Skylark (Apr 23, 2011)

Splenda will fight Jones at UFC 133, I heard.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2011)

I really hope Machida wins, but I can see Couture muscling him up to the fence and grinding him out there. Hopefully, with Machida's sumo/judo skills he can outwork Randy and beat him into retirement once and for all.

I'd pick Machida to win via UD, but I'm pulling for a (t)KO.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 25, 2011)

Jones vs. Evans is off.  Jones is injured.

Instead, it's Davis vs. Evans.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah, I read about that. 


Very disappointing. Just got the belt and he's already suffering from the curse of the LHW Championship.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 25, 2011)

It really is cursed.

Rampage is the last LHW champ to successfully defend their belt.  

And no, I don't count Machida's "win" over Shogun.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2011)

I think Jones may be able to hold onto to it for a few defenses though, if he stays healthy. I think Shogun ran into a bit of that problem. I doubt he'll hold onto it for more than 2-3, but he'll keep it for a while I suspect.

Really the only consistent champs are Anderson and GSP. The HW, LW, FW, and BW belts exchange hands pretty regularly.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 25, 2011)

FW?  Aldo's been holding on for a while now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2011)

I haven't been keeping up, honestly. I know he beat Faber and Manny. I guess that's not too bad.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 27, 2011)

UFC coming to my city, YEAH.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2011)

They've been to Colorado a couple of times, but it's always the really small shows like the UFNs and stuff.  And I never know ahead of time.


----------



## Nathen (Apr 27, 2011)

Jealous.....Only WEC has came to my city...Stupid WEC....Nah just kidding it was a great card.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 27, 2011)

Shock Therapy said:


> UFC coming to my city, YEAH.



They'll never come to Edmonton. /sadface


----------



## Nathen (Apr 27, 2011)

Law said:


> They'll never come to Edmonton. /sadface


Not that impossible


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 28, 2011)

WEC had some pretty good cards. Way better than the couple UFNs they had here.


----------



## Nathen (Apr 28, 2011)

True. Watching the Showtime Kick live was pretty awesome too


Also, To anyone who's bored. There's some fights going on: Falls Count Anywhere Match. And I mean ANYWHERE.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 28, 2011)

I think I missed it. 


I want to take off tomorrow so I can wait in anticipation for UFC 129. I don't wanna work all damn day.


----------



## Nathen (Apr 28, 2011)

Never get tired of watching that kick. And it will be an awesome card


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 28, 2011)

^ that kick was super uber epic


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah it was.

I think I should go ahead and update my MMA predictions thread. This card is gonna be good.


----------



## Nathen (Apr 28, 2011)

Ben has a chin though, It's amazing that he didn't go completely unconscious from that. Even though he did only hit him with his foot


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 29, 2011)

He has a chin, but I don't think he'll get too far in the UFC. I'm sure Pettis is going to have his hands full with Guida, too.


----------



## Aokiji (Apr 29, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Hendo will win that all day.



Dream on.  Hendo ain't outmusling a HW. 



Rated R Superstar said:


> Um....wow. Just wow. Dat shit gotta be fake. Lol. To be honest, I always had a lil thought in da back of my head about GSP being gay...*not that there's anything wrong wit that.* Lol.



You afraid that the gay mafia will let you disappear.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 29, 2011)

He won't need to. He'll just stuff the takedowns and knock him out.


----------



## Nathen (Apr 29, 2011)

Bendo vs Guida. Loser shaves their head


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 29, 2011)

I live in New York, so no MMA here yet .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 29, 2011)

Might as well live in New York. 


So I watched that Super Seven thing with all of the champs on panel at the same time. That was pretty awesome. Aldo looks like he's about to die though.


----------



## Teach (Apr 29, 2011)

My picks:

GSP by TKO
Aldo by TKO
Randy by wall 'n stall


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 29, 2011)

GSP via UD
Aldo via UD
Machida via UD

A night full of decisions.


----------



## Ben Beckman (Apr 30, 2011)

I think after Shields loses to GSP he should move back up to middle weight and fight Okami after Okami loses to Silva. They made a pretty big deal about how "Shields beat Okami AND Condit in ONE night". 

Well yeah, he beat Okami, but it was by a Majority decision AND it was a welter weight fight (well 175lbs, but still). Shit, Okami is one of the biggest middle weights in the UFC, I can't imagine why he was fighting at ww then. 

That rumble on the rock tournament was also only 6 months before Anderson joined the UFC to, so it would be interesting to see if he could make that weight again and fight against some of the UFC ww. Imagine Anderson Silva v. BJ Penn. If that fight wouldn't bring out a motivated Penn, I don't know what fight would.


----------



## Skylark (Apr 30, 2011)

GSP will score early, easily, and often. But Jake will eventually get GSP down by late round 2 or early round 3 and keep dominant positioning on him for significant portions of two or three rounds. It will be very competitive, with only one round having a clear winner - rd 1 to Georges.

Very close decision, perhaps split. Many will be unhappy with the decision either way. I'll be called crazy for this but I am reaching my hand out for the underdog, Mr. Shields.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 30, 2011)

GSP will dominate on the ground, making Shields look like he's weaker than he is due to expert positioning and weight distribution. _Unanimous Decision_.

As per usual. There will be no surprises here, and many will lament it as a boring fight...but most who do, should be watching boxing instead of MMA.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 30, 2011)

City is so damn hype right now about UFC, I'm hoping the event will be amazing tonight.


----------



## Aokiji (Apr 30, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He won't need to. He'll just stuff the takedowns and knock him out.



Fedor has never been knocked down.


----------



## Jibutters (Apr 30, 2011)

GSP is gonna rip shields' heart out 

fatality :ho


----------



## Nathen (Apr 30, 2011)

5-0 for predictions so far.....Amazing card so far


----------



## Arishem (Apr 30, 2011)

I missed the facebook prelims.  

Oh well, I was able to catch the fight with Ellenberger. That was short and brutal.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 30, 2011)

gsp will win with the decision


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 30, 2011)

That short elbow was sick!


----------



## Aokiji (Apr 30, 2011)

Somebody got a stream?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 30, 2011)

This MacDonald kid looks way too big for Diaz and it doesn't help that Diaz is a goofy fighter. 

Macdonald by TKO,


----------



## Arishem (Apr 30, 2011)

So far the waterboy is smoking the waterbong.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 30, 2011)

Dem takedown slams are vicious


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 30, 2011)

Hahah he's throwing him around like a rag doll.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 30, 2011)

Ahahahahaha. Diaz lost by his own scoring system.


----------



## Nathen (Apr 30, 2011)

6-1 in predictions  now. lol


----------



## Arishem (Apr 30, 2011)

More like he got fucking destroyed, but those three suplexes were the icing on the cake.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 30, 2011)

That fight was quick. 

Can't toy around with BJJ specialist.


----------



## Nathen (Apr 30, 2011)

Hope they play the Makdessi fight again....Such an amazing KO


----------



## Arishem (Apr 30, 2011)

Dana should never raise his voice.


----------



## Nathen (Apr 30, 2011)

Who y'all taking?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 30, 2011)

Dana is so ugly.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 30, 2011)

The SkyDome Rogers Centre looks beautiful tonight.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 30, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> The SkyDome Rogers Centre looks beautiful tonight.



I love this city.


----------



## Nathen (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice performance from my boy Bendo.
___________________________________




Flying triangle. Beauty


----------



## Bill_gates (Apr 30, 2011)

STREAM
Bones 1-5


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 30, 2011)

Damn Machida


----------



## Bill_gates (Apr 30, 2011)

DAT MOTHERFUCKING KICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aokiji (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow. That crap stream I watched kept pausing 

I MISSED IT


----------



## Arishem (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 30, 2011)

It was better than Silva's kick, the most epic one ever. But Couture, fucking love that guy. What a legend.


----------



## Aokiji (Apr 30, 2011)

Hahahahaha, Anderson, not feeling so hot now, huh? :ho

I wonder what Dana White thinks bout this.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 30, 2011)

FATALITY LIVES


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh god my stream went into a coma, anyone got a link they could PM me or something please.


----------



## Nathen (Apr 30, 2011)

God....That was hard to watch.......Seeing couture like that.....Just sucks


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 30, 2011)

So I take it Machida won?


----------



## Bill_gates (Apr 30, 2011)

Machida RAPED

i still got respect for the natural though but DAMN!


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 30, 2011)

Holy shit. Look at the size of that thing.


----------



## Nathen (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh my god....Mark could die here


----------



## Nathen (Apr 30, 2011)

Sorry for the double post..But damn....Great fight


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 30, 2011)

Nathen said:


> Oh my god....Mark could die here



Lol nah, the doctor looked at him twice. But damn the guy is a warrior, went the distance, and managed to stomp Aldo in the final round.


----------



## Arachnia (Apr 30, 2011)

First judge confirmed for retarded as fuck. 50-43? Wat?


----------



## Aokiji (Apr 30, 2011)

Good God, their advertising is ridiculous, those guys really want that money.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 30, 2011)

Massive Props to Mark for weathering five rounds with one of the most vicious strikers in the sport, but I felt that was the right decision. Aldo won most of the rounds asides from the fifth.


----------



## Bill_gates (Apr 30, 2011)

showtime!!!!!
or not.... p.o.s stream :/


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh yeah, can't wait. GSP!


----------



## Aokiji (May 1, 2011)

Man, that shit was one sided.


----------



## Shock Therapy (May 1, 2011)

Who the fuck is the first ref. 50-45 while the other two were 48-47 wtf


----------



## Aokiji (May 1, 2011)

Lol GSP is funny. "His striking is much better than I expected." Talking about the guy whom he absolutely dominated in the stand up.  Just how bad did he expect his triking to be?

Sometimes bringing up made up compliments is more insulting than anything.


----------



## Arishem (May 1, 2011)

It's too bad GSP didn't commit after he landed that head kick. He may have gotten that finish that all his fans have been clamoring for, but I guess his eye had him trigger shy. Asides from this fight, this card was fucking awesome, and it probably won't get topped for a long time.


----------



## Nathen (May 1, 2011)

Love that backfist KO


----------



## Arishem (May 1, 2011)

^I hope George only has a coronal abrasion and will be fine after a couple days. In the meantime, I will watch this to cleanse that fight from my brain:


----------



## Bill_gates (May 1, 2011)

steven seagal please teach me your deadly moves


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 1, 2011)

Main event was the weakest fight imo.

Still glad to see GSP win in my city and Couture's last fight.


----------



## Nathen (May 1, 2011)

Jake looked bad here...


----------



## Arishem (May 1, 2011)

After giving it some thought, the best part of UFC 129 for me was watching a two-headed Hominick do push ups after his fight. They should have just skipped the Shields/GSP fight and had a push up contest between Jose and Mark.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 1, 2011)

or


----------



## Arishem (May 1, 2011)

The post-fight press conference has been incredibly amusing so far. Technical difficulties, retarded journalists, and epic one liners are awesome.


----------



## Aokiji (May 1, 2011)

Anderson's was more lucky. Lyoto's was almost a straight up crane kick.


----------



## Arishem (May 1, 2011)

This is the smuggest grin I have ever seen, and appropriately so. 

This is the best spinning back fist I have ever seen.


----------



## Ben Beckman (May 1, 2011)

Aldo/Hominick definitely should have been the main event, if GSP/Shields hadn't been on this card I bet it would've been ranked as the best UFC ever. All the fights (minus the ninja roberts/claude patrick fight) were all awesome finishes or wars like the Aldo/Hominick fight. 

I honestly don't think I would've sat through that GSP/Shields fight even if it had been on a free card on spike tv, it was that fucking boring.

And was it just me or did anyone else have a big smile on there face when MacDonald slammed Diaz on his head......and then did it again.....and then again. It's not like I have anything against him, but maybe the next time he fights he won't try to taunt his opponent again.


----------



## Nathen (May 1, 2011)

GSP can't see and Shields won two rounds. I'm okay with that


----------



## Tiger (May 1, 2011)

Nathen said:


> GSP can't see and Shields won two rounds. I'm okay with that



Except he really didn't. Everyone at the bar was frankly shocked at the 48-47 rulings. 50-45 sounded more correct.

Nothing ridiculous like the:

50-43, 49-46, 48-46 rulings the Aldo/Hominick fight got.

UFC needs better judges.


----------



## Aokiji (May 1, 2011)

I was shocked when people actually said that they felt Shields outstruck GSP.  

It felt like a 1 way shutout victory to me. Shields made him bleed, big whoop. CroCop made Schaub bleed too before he got KOd. 

All but the first rounds went to GSP for me and the first one was like a draw.


----------



## Nathen (May 1, 2011)

Law said:


> Except he really didn't. Everyone at the bar was frankly shocked at the 48-47 rulings. 50-45 sounded more correct.
> 
> Nothing ridiculous like the:
> 
> ...


50-43 for Aldo was an announcing mistake


----------



## Mori` (May 1, 2011)

The only fights with GSP I'm interested in seeing are vs Diaz or vs Silva...and it's not because I want to watch GSP in them.

Machida's fucking crane kick was awesome

Aldo/Hominick was great, though that Hematoma was disgusting.

Bendo winning in convincing fashion makes me happy, long live the WEC


----------



## Nathen (May 1, 2011)

UFC 130 on May 28th
Dream 17 on May 29th
TUF Finale on June 4th
UFC 131 on June 11th 
SF HW Grand Prix on June 18th


Is that like a record?


----------



## Violent-nin (May 1, 2011)

Son Goku of Earth said:


> or



They're both amazing.


----------



## Yakuza (May 1, 2011)

Aldo & Machida representing 

Shields makes a good housewife for GSP


----------



## Arishem (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Tiger (May 2, 2011)

You get more true insight reading the comments after the article than the article itself.

The fight would be good for the UFC to make money, but unless Diaz got reckless in the ring and left himself open for GSP to end him - it would be no different to fights we've already seen.

GSP will hone in on exactly the type of game his opponent excels in, and then he will take away any and all access to that game.

Then he'll win dominantly. And people will bitch, while I cheer.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 2, 2011)

Diaz posses a very viable threat. GSP hasn't fought anyone that is as good off their back as Diaz, and no one with as good of boxing as Diaz. Not to mention Diaz is a big fellow. If GSP were to win, it would likely due lay + pray or gnp from the guard based decision.


----------



## Mori` (May 2, 2011)

Diaz will bring it whatever happens. He's a threat to almost anyone, both standing and on the ground.

The only reason not to make that fight is if you are scared GSP will just lay'n'pray and you want to save the Diaz brand for more exciting things.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2011)

Son Goku of Earth said:


> or


 Machida's was better. Karate Kid. 

I was really happy that Machida won, but I also felt bad for Randy. Going out with a knockout. It was pretty emotional.


Littlefinger said:


> The only fights with GSP I'm interested in seeing are vs Diaz or vs Silva...and it's not because I want to watch GSP in them.
> 
> Machida's fucking crane kick was awesome
> 
> ...


 That second head on Hominick's face was awful. Not as awful as Aldo in round 5.  


Violent By Design said:


> Diaz posses a very viable threat. GSP hasn't fought anyone that is as good off their back as Diaz, and no one with as good of boxing as Diaz. Not to mention Diaz is a big fellow. If GSP were to win, it would likely due lay + pray or gnp from the guard based decision.


 Diaz poses no real threat to GSP. His weakness is wrestling. It's really a no-brainer. Unless GSP decides to stand with Diaz, he will easily win that fight. Diaz has a dangerous guard, sure, but GSP isn't getting submitted.

Silva is a much more interesting fight, but even then I think GSP would dominate ala Chael Sonnen (minus getting submitted). I do think Silva has a much better chance at winning.


----------



## Nightmare (May 2, 2011)

OMFG randy couture killed osama hahahahhahaaa


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2011)

Yes, of course he did.

But Machida murdered him.


----------



## Nathen (May 2, 2011)

Son Goku of Earth said:


> or


Machida's is better, Since that knocked out Couture by itself, It took Silva 2-3 punches on the jaw to knock out Belfort


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2011)

Machida vs Silva would be a pretty good fight. Too bad that'll never happen.


----------



## bitrity (May 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Machida vs Silva would be a pretty good fight. Too bad that'll never happen.



same comment we, why....?


----------



## Arishem (May 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEDAHzU5sr4[/YOUTUBE]
welp...


----------



## Nathen (May 2, 2011)

Arishem said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEDAHzU5sr4[/YOUTUBE]
> welp...


I knew it....That bitch.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2011)

He stuck his entire hand in there!


----------



## Nathen (May 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He stuck his entire hand in there!


Too bad that's the wrong eye


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2011)

I think it was recorded in a mirror, see.


----------



## Tiger (May 2, 2011)

Diaz wouldn't fare any better than Dan Hardy did on their feet against GSP. On the ground, it's not going to matter how much better Diaz is than the other guys he beats up on in Strikeforce - GSP is going to completely deny him any and all access to the strengths of his game.

Just like he's done in every fight since being knocked out by Serra. Every single fight.

Diaz, Condit, Alvez, Fitch, Story...none of these guys pose a real threat to GSP any more than "anyone can get a lucky punch in" that always goes for fighting. He has destroyed the Welterweight ranking pool.

That being said, it would still be great for the UFC to have Diaz and GSP fight somewhere closer to Diaz's hometown, rather than always having GSP in Canada.

But after that, I would rather see Fitch, Alvez, Condit and Story fighting between themselves for the future of the division...not slamming their heads against the brick-wall that is the championship challenge.

If GSP fights Silva, he's said that it will mean he'll never return to Welterweight. So he has to be 100% ready for that. I look forward to it, even if he loses to Silva - there are plenty of other interesting fights he could take at Middleweight.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2011)

Diaz would fare a lot better than Hardy if the fight was standing. Diaz is much better than Hardy standing. Diaz is better than most of the division on the feet, he's proven that.

That's not to say he really has a chance, but to say he wouldn't do better than Dan Hardy is offensive.

I don't think there is anything left for GSP at WW other than surpassing Matt Hughes in terms of a WW Title-defense legacy. I'm pretty sure he wants to solidify that first.


----------



## Tiger (May 2, 2011)

_Being_ better than Hardy doesn't mean he would _fare_ any better than Hardy did against the same opponent.


----------



## Ippy (May 2, 2011)

Ben Beckman said:


> Aldo/Hominick definitely should have been the main event


Bingo!

It was a damn good fight.

Not quite "instant classic" worthy, but damn good.

Only a delusional fool would have thought that GSP/Shields would have been anything other than Zzz's....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2011)

Law said:


> _Being_ better than Hardy doesn't mean he would _fare_ any better than Hardy did against the same opponent.


 If they stayed on the feet he would fair a lot better. 

On the ground he's also a lot better, especially off his back.


----------



## Nathen (May 2, 2011)

Diaz has a better chance against GSP than anyone imo


----------



## Tiger (May 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> *If they stayed on the feet* he would fair a lot better.
> 
> On the ground he's also a lot better, especially off his back.



Reference the bolded part for why I said he'd fare no better than Hardy at striking GSP.

And when GSP takes him down, it won't matter how good he is off his back, he will be overwhelmed like everyone else.

~~ 

That is not to say that he has no chance, I just doubt his success in it.

And yes, he's quite _clearly_ the best contender right now in the WW division. That's not really up for debate, is it? Whether he'll take the fight or not is up in the air. He hasn't lost since 07, 8 straight wins is it?

But no, I'd still put money on GSP.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2011)

Well I don't think anyone actually thinks Diaz would win. GSP should easily take him down and easily control him. He's just the best guy for the job right now.

Fitch would also be a nightmare for Diaz. Even Koscheck could most likely control him and avoid submissions.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 4, 2011)

UFC 132 has a pretty solid card, don't really care for Ortiz-Bader though.


----------



## Nathen (May 4, 2011)

Doctors are saying that the GSP and Shields fight should have been stopped...Doesn't that make Shields the rightful UFC Welterweight champ?


----------



## Jibutters (May 4, 2011)

no because he's certainly not the best fighter


----------



## Yakuza (May 4, 2011)

Son Goku of Earth said:


> UFC 132 has a pretty solid card, don't really care for Ortiz-Bader though.


Bader, from Bones to Ortiz. Thats a big fish slap in his face.





Nathen said:


> Doctors are saying that the GSP and Shields fight should have been stopped...Doesn't that make Shields the rightful UFC Welterweight champ?


No


----------



## Nathen (May 4, 2011)

Yakuza said:


> No


Why not exactly?


----------



## Tiger (May 4, 2011)

You stop the fight if you deem a fighter can not safely continue, among other unrelated reasons.

GSP safely finished the fight, so saying later that he couldn't have safely continued is asinine. 

When Rich Franklin beat Chuck Liddell, he noted in the post-fight talk that his arm was broken. If the ref had noticed that, he would have stopped the fight...but he didn't, and Rich was certainly not going to tell him.

You can't take away the win after the fight's over because it would have been stopped had they known.


----------



## Nathen (May 4, 2011)

I suppose that makes sense. 



Has anyone ever seen the Corey Hill and Dale Hartt fight? ..It was a few years ago......That fight really made me cringe.


----------



## Ippy (May 5, 2011)

There's a lot of undue hero worship for Seagal now on Sherdog.  Makes it hard to read.

Dude is a fraud and joke and I can't believe people think he actually taught two of the best fighters in the world how to throw the most basic kick practiced in almost every martial art....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2011)

Nathen said:


> I suppose that makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever seen the Corey Hill and Dale Hartt fight? ..It was a few years ago......That fight really made me cringe.


 We do not mention that fight. 


Spy_Checker said:


> There's a lot of undue hero worship for Seagal now on Sherdog. Makes it hard to read.
> 
> Dude is a fraud and joke and I can't believe people think he actually taught two of the best fighters in the world how to throw the most basic kick practiced in almost every martial art....


 But he has flashy hands and stupid-looking yellow glasses!


----------



## Nathen (May 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> We do not mention that fight.


Why don't you?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2011)

Terrible images ensue.


----------



## Jibutters (May 5, 2011)

well seagal does have some hakido skills but I agree in that I don't think he taught them how to use that front kick. He may however have mentioned to them that if they see a certain opening they can give it a try, and it's nowhere near as popular as throwing the head kick in mma so maybe they could catch their opponents off guard which both machida and silva did do.

hardly worth a hero praise though as it just sounds like something any coach could do, but I do give seagal some credit for having his guys try this basic move that isn't seen often in the cage to see how it would fair. The kick can probably only be used by brazilians anyway


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2011)

Well in a recent interview he said that he only taught them to use it more effectively, or how to knock people out with it or something. 

He went on to say that he only finds ways to do moves differently, he never claimed to invent anything.


----------



## Nathen (May 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]BsvmP7ybpRs[/YOUTUBE]


^ Machida demonstrating the kick he used to KO Couture 2 years ago. Which I find weird because Steven Seagal has just started teaching the BlackHouse fighters a year and a half ago. And yet Seagal takes credit for teaching Lyoto the kick seen above and Anderson Silva the kick he used to KO Vitor


----------



## Mori` (May 5, 2011)

Spy_Checker said:


> There's a lot of undue hero worship for Seagal now on Sherdog.  Makes it hard to read.



*implying Sherdog isn't normally hard to read*


----------



## Violent by Design (May 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Diaz poses no real threat to GSP. His weakness is wrestling. It's really a no-brainer. Unless GSP decides to stand with Diaz, he will easily win that fight. Diaz has a dangerous guard, sure, but GSP isn't getting submitted.


Never say never. And Diaz has a more dangerous guard than anyone GSP has ever fought.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2011)

Nathen said:


> [YOUTUBE]BsvmP7ybpRs[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> ^ Machida demonstrating the kick he used to KO Couture 2 years ago. Which I find weird because Steven Seagal has just started teaching the BlackHouse fighters a year and a half ago. And yet Seagal takes credit for teaching Lyoto the kick seen above and Anderson Silva the kick he used to KO Vitor



I saw that video (and his other ones, too, which were interesting). I will just quote myself. 




CrazyMoronX said:


> Well in a recent interview he said that he only taught them to use it more effectively, or how to knock people out with it or something.
> 
> He went on to say that he only finds ways to do moves differently, he never claimed to invent anything.


----------



## Yakuza (May 5, 2011)

People hating on Segal. They b sooo jelly


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 6, 2011)

I noticed a few fighters doing that front kick to the face lately. There were two I can remember on UFC 129 other than Machida's.


----------



## Nathen (May 6, 2011)

Tachi Palace on Sherdog right now:


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 9, 2011)

Link removed


----------



## Nathen (May 9, 2011)

Lacy is going to kill Diaz.....I almost feel bad.........Wait, No I don't


----------



## Ippy (May 9, 2011)

Littlefinger said:


> *implying Sherdog isn't normally hard to read*


*_worse_ to read*



Son Goku of Earth said:


> Link removed


Diaz is out of his mind....


----------



## Nathen (May 9, 2011)

What if Diaz actually manages to KO Lacy?


----------



## Ippy (May 9, 2011)

Very, very doubtful.

He'd still be out of his mind.


----------



## Nathen (May 9, 2011)

Anything can happen......I mean, Phil Davis could manage to beat Rashad


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 9, 2011)

Nathen said:


> Anything can happen......I mean, Phil Davis could manage to beat Rashad





I'm interested to see how well (or hilariously horrible) Diaz does in there. Hopefully the fight actually happens, but somehow I imagine it won't.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 9, 2011)

You guys know were I can find a sig of this...............Diego "I like Women" Maradona all I want is the part when anderson silva dodge all of forrest griffin punches.


----------



## Ippy (May 9, 2011)

Hit me with your opinion.



I made that thread after reading, for the umpteenth time, that someone would rather take a fighter's word over a random Sherdogger.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 9, 2011)

Well I think there are plenty of MMA fans that know just as much, if not more, than some coaches/fighters when it comes to certain things. I would have to assume that coaches would usually have the upper hand (I mean, shouldn't that be a job requirement?), but I guess it's not out of the question.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2011)

Well, you heard it here last, folks: Brock Lesnar vs JDS is off. Brock has that whatever disease he had last time.


Now it's time for Carwin vs JDS.


----------



## Yakuza (May 12, 2011)

Good boxing match


----------



## Cax (May 12, 2011)

I wanted to see JDS vs Lesnar because I love watching Lesnar lose.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 13, 2011)

I think this is a more interesting fight anyway. Carwin doesn't have a lot of technical striking but he has a shit-ton of power and a decent chin/recovery rate. Though if JDS gets him on the ropes like Gonzaga did I think he'd finish him instead of getting randomly knocked out.

But that's where it gets interesting.


----------



## Ippy (May 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well, you heard it here last, folks: Brock Lesnar vs JDS is off. Brock has that whatever disease he had last time.
> 
> 
> Now it's time for Carwin vs JDS.


STILL an awesome fight.



Cax said:


> I wanted to see JDS vs Lesnar because I love watching Lesnar lose.


After getting hit, do you think Lesnar would have done the Windmill or the Peculator this time?


----------



## Masai (May 13, 2011)

Ippy said:


> Hit me with your opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> I made that thread after reading, for the umpteenth time, that someone would rather take a fighter's word over a random Sherdogger.



Depends on the random sherdogger and depends on the trainer/fighter. Your argument does make sense that they're sometimes too close to get full perspective but you can always take something away from what they say.  Doesn't happen to everybody though, as you mention, it's more when there's some slight personal interests involved. No reason for someone who's been watching for years and maybe practices a bit as a hobby to not have a valid opinion though. You just gotta take what you agree with and roll with it, regardless of who said it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 13, 2011)

I'm pretty sure JDS is taking this one home, but Carwin isn't a guy you want to sleep on. One punch and the fight is done.


----------



## Nathen (May 13, 2011)

If JDS can get past the first round...He has it.


----------



## Aokiji (May 13, 2011)

Yeah, but doesn't JDS have good whiskers? 

I agree though, great matchup for JDS, his reach, speed and superior striking would win this. Carwin can only hope for a KO or try to outwrestle him and finish him early.


----------



## Ippy (May 13, 2011)

I disagree completely with all of you, the media, and just about everyone on Sherdog.

JDS has the most overrated boxing in MMA.  His offense is saved because he has speed and power, but his defense is non-existent.  His chin is like a fish in a barrel, his hands are never really covering anywhere above his mid-chest, and his punches come from damn near his hips.

What adds insult to injury?  He _loves_ to stand.

I see it being a short night for JDS.


----------



## Nathen (May 14, 2011)

Ippy said:


> I disagree completely with all of you, the media, and just about everyone on Sherdog.
> 
> JDS has the most overrated boxing in MMA.  His offense is saved because he has speed and power, but his defense is non-existent.  His chin is like a fish in a barrel, his hands are never really covering anywhere above his mid-chest, and his punches come from damn near his hips.
> 
> ...


Uhm..JDS's BJJ is a million years above that of Lesnar. Yet Lesnar submitted Carwin........Which is why I said that if JDS can get passed the early onslaught and manages to take him down, he has it.


----------



## Ippy (May 14, 2011)

Nathen said:


> Uhm..JDS's BJJ is a million years above that of Lesnar. Yet Lesnar submitted Carwin........Which is why I said that if JDS can get passed the early onslaught and manages to take him down, he has it.


BJJ has nothing to do with it.

The fact that Carwin should get at least a few dozen power shots in _does_.

Carwin's going to be testing that chin!


----------



## Tiger (May 14, 2011)

I'm gonna have to go with JDS on this one. The train isn't stopping until it's Velasquez vs Dos Santos for the belt.

I don't see Carwin getting in the way of that at this time. I'm with Nathen, JDS has to weather the storm of round one, and then he has it locked in.


----------



## Aokiji (May 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jNiE_AyRBo[/YOUTUBE]

 

This guy is the man.


----------



## Ippy (May 15, 2011)

Put your sigs where your keyboards are.

Let's do sig bets.

Here's the crux of my argument....



			
				me on Sherdog said:
			
		

> I've never felt this strongly about a fight prediction. Ever. Never ever.
> 
> Now before I get the usual "ur a hater" or "get off Carwin's nuts" spiel, let me start off by saying that you can look through my entire post history and see not one "OMG I love Carwin!" or "fuck JDS!" post from me. I don't care one way or another about the outcome of this fight. I think its going to be awesome, and just as entertaining as JDS vs. Brock was promising to be.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aokiji (May 15, 2011)

Isn't speed and reach mostly enough to avoid punches to the noggins? Carwin isn't exactly lightning or a precise counterpuncher. It could happen, but if he hasn't finished JDS in the first round...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 16, 2011)

I think Carwin can certainly win it, but I also think that JDS should be good enough to avoid taking those power shots in the first round. Then he can easily pick him apart once Carwin has no more gas.


----------



## Nathen (May 16, 2011)

I'll be putting my money on JDS, Could go either way though


----------



## Yakuza (May 16, 2011)

I'm going with JDS in this one.

You are spot on regarding his non-existing boxing defence, and facing Carwin, a dirty boxer style, will be a big test for him.

I hope JDS and his coaches are working on his boxing for this fight, even though on the back of my mind I have the feeling JDS might want to take the fight on the ground, as he has a decent ground game that has yet to be seen.


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (May 16, 2011)

Law said:


> I'm gonna have to go with JDS on this one. The train isn't stopping until it's Velasquez vs Dos Santos for the belt.
> 
> I don't see Carwin getting in the way of that at this time. I'm with Nathen, JDS has to weather the storm of round one, and then he has it locked in.



the only thing i disagree with in your statement is that jds has to weather the first round storm because is known for koing people in the first round the only chance carwin has is a hail mary punch or if he decides to use his wrestling jds will overwhelm carwin with his great speed and power and not mention he is way more technical than carwin


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 16, 2011)

It's the chance that Carwin can land his bombs that makes the fight slightly more interesting that the Brock fight. Anything can happen, despite being sure that JDS will win.

I wouldn't be surprised if Carwin did go for the takedown in lieu of striking though.


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (May 16, 2011)

i just cant see how carwin can win this fight yes he hits hard as a muthaphucka but jds has more than enough power to ko are with 1 punch and not mention his speed and carwins boxin defense is just aweful the only and if carwin wants to use his wrestline no problem JDS has skill on the ground 2


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 16, 2011)

Supposedly. I can't remember the last time JDS went to the ground though.

Of course Carwin doesn't really have some super submission game or anything, it's harder to dodge punches down there.


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (May 16, 2011)

Nathen said:


> What if Diaz actually manages to KO Lacy?



not a chance even if he does by some miracle beat lacy he wont make in far in pro boxin if a prime ray sefo got his ass whooped by some nobody in boxing what chance does diaz have?!


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (May 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Supposedly. I can't remember the last time JDS went to the ground though.
> 
> Of course Carwin doesn't really have some super submission game or anything, it's harder to dodge punches down there.



well gonzaga did manage to get him down but couldnt hold him down


----------



## Nathen (May 17, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Supposedly. I can't remember the last time JDS went to the ground though.
> 
> Of course Carwin doesn't really have some super submission game or anything, it's harder to dodge punches down there.


Don't think he's ever went to the ground in his UFC career. But has a black belt...That means something right?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 17, 2011)

HandSpeed1993 said:


> not a chance even if he does by some miracle beat lacy he wont make in far in pro boxin if a prime ray sefo got his ass whooped by some nobody in boxing what chance does diaz have?!


He could surprise us. He's a world-class athlete (in more than one way) and a mean-mugging sonuvabitch. 


HandSpeed1993 said:


> well gonzaga did manage to get him down but couldnt hold him down


Yeah, but Gonzaga sucks. 


Nathen said:


> Don't think he's ever went to the ground in his UFC career. But has a black belt...That means something right?



It used to mean something. It means less and less every year though.


----------



## Sengoku (May 17, 2011)

Although both fighters are cool in my book, I think JDS deserves to fight Cain this time. Plus, it would be funny to see an endless excuses from Carwin when he loses. 

Also, why is Antonio Silva talking so much trash lately? Is it because he got a win off of Fedor? Hell, Dana should just transfer Antonio to the UFC after the HW Grand Prix so he can face the behemoth, Brock!


----------



## Ippy (May 17, 2011)

If I had just beat Fedor, I'd be talking mad shit too.

Let's not sit here and play high horse.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 17, 2011)

I don't like Antonio Silva. 

I just don't.

I really wished Fedor would have beat him into a living death.


----------



## Sengoku (May 17, 2011)

I liked Antonio in the beginning but lately, he is becoming an assclown. Yes, gloat all you want, I'm sure when Cain's fist finds home on Silva's face, he would be in a fetal position as well. And I'm sure he would find an excuse to get out of a match if he had the same disease Brock is having too.

Also, his justification of Barnett being a jerkoff is stupid too. Basically he said Barnett does not say hi to him and so therefore, he is "racist" towards the Brazilians. Wtf?


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (May 17, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He could surprise us. He's a world-class athlete (in more than one way) and a mean-mugging sonuvabitch. .



it takes more than being a great athlete to suceed in boxing it takes skillz skillz that nick diaz lacks his boxin may be good enough for mma but boxin is whole different story lacy will pwn him with no trouble


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (May 17, 2011)

am i the only 1 who thinks strikeforce has a better heavy weight division than the ufc?!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 17, 2011)

Sengoku said:


> I liked Antonio in the beginning but lately, he is becoming an assclown. Yes, gloat all you want, I'm sure when Cain's fist finds home on Silva's face, he would be in a fetal position as well. And I'm sure he would find an excuse to get out of a match if he had the same disease Brock is having too.
> 
> Also, his justification of Barnett being a jerkoff is stupid too. Basically he said Barnett does not say hi to him and so therefore, he is "racist" towards the Brazilians. Wtf?


I don't keep up with the guy that much, I just don't like him for some reason. I think it stems back to that failed cartwheel he tried after beating whoever it was. I'm pretty petty.


HandSpeed1993 said:


> it takes more than being a great athlete to suceed in boxing it takes skillz skillz that nick diaz lacks his boxin may be good enough for mma but boxin is whole different story lacy will pwn him with no trouble


I'm saying that he could get better if he trained solely on boxing. Also, he could just adapting his boxing for MMA so it would look a lot different than what he'd look like in a pure boxing match. 

I'm not saying I expect him to win, but Nick Diaz isn't one to be counted out. 


HandSpeed1993 said:


> am i the only 1 who thinks strikeforce has a better heavy weight division than the ufc?!


No, a lot of people think that. I happen to disagree. They are about equal.

Cain, JDS, Brock, Mir, Nelson, and even Carwin are just as good as Overeem, Barnett, Rogers, Werdum, Silva, and Fedor (not in that order, obviously).

Of their HWs I'd say that Overeem is their best guy. He'd beat most of the UFC's roster, too. I think Cain would give him a decent fight, though I'd expect him (Cain) to lose. 

Werdum was already beaten by JDS. That's the only crossover fight I can think of. I'm sure Cain, Mir, and possibly Nelson could beat him as well. 

Rogers might beat Brock if he swarms him, but overall any of the fighters listed could beat him. He might also beat Carwin via not gassing after 1 round if he stays alive.

Barnett could possibly beat Brock, he has the right style. Maybe Nelson and definitely Carwin. But Brock or Nelson could go either way while everyone else beats him.

Silva could beat a few of them, Carwin in particular. He might be able to stifle Nelson as well. I don't give him that big of a chance against anyone else.

Fedor could take a few of them, too. I think the most interesting fight would be against Cain given that they are both smaller HWs. If Brock got him down he'd win just like Silva. Otherwise he'd get lit up and go fetal.


----------



## Sengoku (May 17, 2011)

I think if the game developers somehow incorporates all of the fighters from the Strikeforce to the UFC, I would actually buy it.

GET IT DONE!


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (May 17, 2011)

i got ufc undisputed 10 does anybody want me to whoop them online when i get my internet back?!


----------



## Joker J (May 17, 2011)

Some guy a couple of months ago told me Anderson Silva ins't the most overrated fighter right now. I truly hope nobody think he's not the most overrated fighter rite now.


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (May 17, 2011)

Joker J said:


> Some guy a couple of months ago told me Anderson Silva ins't the most overrated fighter right now. I truly hope nobody think he's not the most overrated fighter rite now.



ever great fighter is overrated not just anderson their all overrated


----------



## Nathen (May 18, 2011)

Sengoku said:


> I think if the game developers somehow incorporates all of the fighters from the Strikeforce to the UFC, I would actually buy it.
> 
> GET IT DONE!


Too many characters...I expect them to put a few Strikeforce guys...But not all.


----------



## Aokiji (May 18, 2011)

Overeem being the best HW in SF? I dunno. His skillset is the best, but his achievements aren't that stellar as of now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 18, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> Overeem being the best HW in SF? I dunno. His skillset is the best, but his achievements aren't that stellar as of now.



His achievements are fairly lackluster, but he does have the best skills. K-1 champion, excellent BJJ, ridiculous levels of athleticism, and he weighs like 500 pounds.

Who do you have as the best if not the champion? Certainly he didn't beat the best to get there, but it was what SF had to offer at the time.


----------



## Matariki (May 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Werdum was already beaten by JDS. That's the only crossover fight I can think of. I'm sure Cain, Mir, and possibly Nelson could beat him as well.



Werdum was in awful shape against JDS.

Cain and JDS are the best in the UFC. Lol @ Mir and Brock


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 18, 2011)

What's funny about Mir and Brock?

You can hate on Mir all you want, and he isn't my favorite person in the world, but he doesn't get some of the respect his skills deserve. He has good striking, solid ground game, more submissions than just about anyone at Heavyweight, a wealth of experience, and tenacity. 

Granted he was slaughtered against Carwin, but shit happens. 

As for Brock I don't think there are many people that could survive him once it goes to the mat. If he weathers the storm and gets the takedown you're in a world of trouble. His biggest problem is that he can't take a hit, but that's something he can work on.


----------



## Sengoku (May 18, 2011)

Nathen said:


> Too many characters...I expect them to put a few Strikeforce guys...But not all.



Well, yeah of course. Just put in the big namers and you are set.

I never understood the hate towards Mir. He is an excellent fighter and no one can disagree with that. Yes, he has his fair share of media stupidity but hey its the media and they get more money if people buy the ppvs. Brock, on the other hand, is also a good fighter. To climb up the ladder and to become the champion that quick is pretty badass despite being a rookie to the game. 

If anything, Mir should have a better chance of beating Cain simply because of the styles they use. The reason why Cain won is because his striking is superior. Wrestling wise, Brock is probably better but because Cain is also a wrestler, it just makes it that harder.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 18, 2011)

I see Mir as a similar fighter to Josh Barnett but with better striking, more muscles, less steroids, and equal douchebadedness.


----------



## Skylark (May 18, 2011)

Chael Sonnen got a indefinete (sp?) suspension.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 18, 2011)

He will not be missed.

Never much cared for Chael Sonnen. He has decent trash talk, but he will still do that anyway.


----------



## Joker J (May 18, 2011)

HandSpeed1993 said:


> ever great fighter is overrated not just anderson their all overrated



Im pretty sure he's the most overrated fighter rite now out of everybody.


----------



## Sengoku (May 18, 2011)

Well if anything to help your argument Joker, heavies usually do not have a dominating heavyweight. It is usually back and forth (save for Fedor of course). But it isn't as consistent as say, MW.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 19, 2011)

Anderson Silva is overrated? In what capacity?


----------



## Yakuza (May 19, 2011)

.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 19, 2011)

I remember that video. 

He got them all pretty spot-on, too.


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (May 19, 2011)

Joker J said:


> Im pretty sure he's the most overrated fighter rite now out of everybody.



no he is not


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (May 19, 2011)

who wants to sig bet on ufc 130?!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 19, 2011)

What's a sig bet? I'll do it.


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (May 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What's a sig bet? I'll do it.



a sig bet is placing a bet on a forum with another member where the agreement is the loser most accept any signature that is provide by the winning member for e.g. if we bet on a fight like gsp vs sheilds person who picks the the winning fighter should provide a sig and what ever it is the loser must accept it if my explainion isnt clear enough for you could just google it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 19, 2011)

I see.

What is the official card? Get ready to lose.


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (May 20, 2011)

well as far as i know the main card of ufc 130 the first fight on the main card is brian stann vs jorge santiago the second fight is thiago alves vs rick story and the third fight is stefan struve vs travis browne and the the co main event is frank mir vs roy nelson and then the main event is quinton jacksons vs matt hamill


----------



## Sengoku (May 20, 2011)

hmm Mariusz Pudzian vs. James Thompson...
This will be an interesting fight. 
It is tomorrow if anyone was curious.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 23, 2011)

Oh, did James Thompson beat him up or what?

I assume he got knocked out while walking into the cage.


----------



## Jibutters (May 23, 2011)

fights this weekend :33


----------



## Nathen (May 23, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Oh, did James Thompson beat him up or what?
> 
> I assume he got knocked out while walking into the cage.


Thompson won via arm triangle


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2011)

Jihad said:


> fights this weekend :33


Too bad the headliners were all cancelled. What the fucking hell? It still looks like a decent card, just for a Spike TV fight night. 


Nathen said:


> Thompson won via arm triangle



Yeah, that's some crazy shit. I mean, even I could knock out Thompson, right? RIGHT?!!?


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (May 24, 2011)

so did anybody catch dan severns fight?!?!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2011)

I didn't know he had one. 

He won, right?  Is this his landmark 100th fight or whatever?


----------



## Nathen (May 24, 2011)

Dan got knocked out I'm afraid


----------



## Sengoku (May 24, 2011)

I wonder if there will be a big difference in size if Brock stands side by side with Antonio. 

Also, has anyone seen Camp Carwin episode 1? It seems as though they are trying to give him the nickname "Silverback".


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 25, 2011)

You can do it, Dan. Do it for me! 


Carwin looks more like some kind of aquatic creature to me.


----------



## Nathen (May 25, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 25, 2011)

That's one fighter that won't have nightmares of getting raped by Freddy Mercury.


----------



## Nathen (May 25, 2011)

Who said that? ....Abbott right?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 25, 2011)

Yeah, he used to say the best stuff.

That late stoppage was pretty atrocious. At least the guy stopped pounding on him for the 5 minutes it took the ref to get in and wave it off.


----------



## Nathen (May 25, 2011)

Dan just needs to retire...I know he wants his 100th win but...The dude's 52


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 26, 2011)

I'll be rooting for him. He should just fight the biggest can there is and take it home.


----------



## Ippy (May 26, 2011)

Do you ppl think Jon Jones is ducking Rashad?

I'd like to say "no ur crazy", but it's hard to argue the timing of his surgery, and subsequent lack of need of one.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 26, 2011)

It seems pretty dodgy, but I don't see why Jones would duck him. Then again he has trained with him and knows things we don't, maybe he's afraid that he knows he'll lose? 

First there's a surgery and then there isn't and he still won't fight Rashad?


----------



## Nathen (May 26, 2011)

Why can't he just retire!? 



They better put him up against Justin Mccully or someone like that


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 26, 2011)

I'm always rooting for Cro Cop. One more fight.


As long as he doesn't lose.


----------



## Kalashnikov (May 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It seems pretty dodgy, but I don't see why Jones would duck him. Then again he has trained with him and knows things we don't, maybe he's afraid that he knows he'll lose?
> 
> First there's a surgery and then there isn't and he still won't fight Rashad?



I treat with laughter 9/10 conspiracy theories concerning MMA, and so I did with this one until I read Rashad's version on how his argument with Jones went in Vegas during Fighters' Summit.
Of course it's just Rashad's version, but still, I don't think it's all made up. Ultimate L'n'P might be actually an answer to Bones' style.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 27, 2011)

Could be, but I don't know who has the skills to LNP Jones for 5 rounds. I don't think it's Rashad.

Maybe a good BJJ guy would submit him. 


Anyway, I'm not really excited for this weekend's card. I'm going to watch it, of course, but I'm not feeling it.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm always rooting for Cro Cop. One more fight.
> 
> 
> As long as he doesn't lose.



They should've just put him up against Big Nog for the Brazil card. It would be the perfect send off.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 27, 2011)

Yeah, but it doesn't look like a likely fight.

Maybe they'll make him fight Struve or something.


----------



## Nathen (May 27, 2011)

Struve via TKO if it happened


----------



## Nathen (May 28, 2011)

....Jens Pulver loses again....The guy needs to give it up...He's too old


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (May 28, 2011)

somebody sig bet with me please?!?!?!


----------



## Arishem (May 28, 2011)

Is anyone else going to be watching the prelims?


----------



## Nathen (May 28, 2011)

...My friend is streaming the PPV...If anyone's interested


EDIT: Nevermind...Got taken down


EDIT 2: Nevermind on the nevermind...Another friend was just playing a joke. lmao


----------



## Arishem (May 28, 2011)

I hope Santiago's chin holds out, because this could be an awesome fight. The glass cannon better not get sucked into any exchanges.


----------



## Nathen (May 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Nice finish by Stann


----------



## Arishem (May 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Jorge needs to find a combat sport where you don't get hit in the face.


----------



## Nathen (May 28, 2011)

..If he doesn't get cut I think he'll do good next fight


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (May 28, 2011)

thiago alves didnt committ to any of those strikes goddammit


----------



## Arishem (May 28, 2011)

Story is a fighting machine programmed to only shoot for takedowns.


----------



## Nathen (May 28, 2011)

War Struve!!!


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (May 28, 2011)

Nathen said:


> War Struve!!!



lolololololololololololz


----------



## Arishem (May 28, 2011)

He got decapitated.


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (May 28, 2011)

"the difference between a real heavyweight and a guy whos a heavyweight because he loves food"-joe rogan.lolololz dats hilarious!!!!!!!


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (May 28, 2011)

eekayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! rampage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nathen (May 28, 2011)

HandSpeed1993 said:


> lolololololololololololz


....Probably the most idiotic comment I've seen on this forum so far



nah just kidding...Struve just had a bad night is all


Make sure to highlight my post before anyone decides to neg me though


----------



## Lord Genome (May 29, 2011)

Fedor scheduled to fight Henderson


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (May 29, 2011)

Nathen said:


> ....Probably the most idiotic comment I've seen on this forum so far
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you only think my comment is idotic because your man crush got knock the fuck out  lolololz!!!!!


----------



## Nathen (May 29, 2011)

Nathen said:


> ....Probably the most idiotic comment I've seen on this forum so far
> 
> 
> nah just kidding...Struve just had a bad night is all
> ...




Did you not read what I said? ...Plus you sound like you're 12 or something


----------



## Chidori Mistress (May 29, 2011)

Why did they boo Rampage? They don't boo GSP when he doesn't finish fights.


----------



## Jibutters (May 29, 2011)

cause he's black


----------



## Mori` (May 29, 2011)

Chidori Mistress said:


> Why did they boo Rampage? They don't boo GSP when he doesn't finish fights.



Because no one goes to a GSP fight expecting him to actually finish it =p


----------



## Ippy (May 29, 2011)

I like how Rampage has this aura of a KO artist, when he's not finished a fight in _years_.


----------



## Nathen (May 29, 2011)

Rewatching the Miguel Torres/Demetrious Johnson fight. I still have no clue how Johnson won that fight


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2011)

By staying on top. On top = winning if you're a judge.


Bummed Struve got knocked out again. Kid won't make it that long if he keeps getting knocked out like that. 

Mir/Nelson went about as I expected it to. I figured Mir would take it by decision similar to Cro Cop and that's basically exactly what happened with a few different surprises (judo throw) and no knockout of course. 

Rampage's fight also went about how I expected. As did the Alves fight. I never really bought into the Alves hype.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 31, 2011)

Littlefinger said:


> Because no one goes to a GSP fight expecting him to actually finish it =p



Exactly. Rampage was never considered a KO artist either.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2011)

Rampage was first considered a slam artist. Then he stopped slamming people.

So he knocks a couple people out and he's this KO artist.

I always saw him as a decent striker with good/okay wrestling skills and an incredible chin. Back in the Pride days I overlooked him completely in favor of other (better) fighters, though he did put on some good shows over there.


----------



## Tiger (May 31, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> Exactly. Rampage was never considered a KO artist either.



Unless you're watching the pre-fights or listening to the commentary. They hype every one of his fights as if he's the most dangerous striker in the division.

He landed a lot of heavy strikes on Hamill though. Hamill may not be in Rampage's league for fighting, but he certainly has a strong chin.

Was kinda cheering for Struve, but it was hilarious how it ended. Mir/Nelson held 0% surprise for me.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 31, 2011)

I think Rampage got too more cred for knocking out glass chin Chuck Liddell. Although, when he knocked out Wanderlei that was sort of awesome too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2011)

Law said:


> Unless you're watching the pre-fights or listening to the commentary. They hype every one of his fights as if he's the most dangerous striker in the division.
> 
> He landed a lot of heavy strikes on Hamill though. Hamill may not be in Rampage's league for fighting, but he certainly has a strong chin.
> 
> Was kinda cheering for Struve, but it was hilarious how it ended. Mir/Nelson held 0% surprise for me.


He is a fairly dangerous striker with some heavy hands and decent boxing. The problem is he can't seem to get his range that well and ends of whiffing a lot of air because of that.

He couldn't even knock out Keith Jardine. But Jardine is one of those really inconsistent guys so I guess that's not fair. 


Disciple Bellic said:


> I think Rampage got too more cred for knocking out glass chin Chuck Liddell. Although, when he knocked out Wanderlei that was sort of awesome too.


Those two are probably what did it in the UFC. I don't remember him being that hyped in Pride, despite winning over that k-1 guy.


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (Jun 4, 2011)

speaking of k1 overeem won it in its weakest year but people seem to make a big deal out of it


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 4, 2011)

It is a big deal for him to win the biggest kickboxing tournament.

Rampage has a bunch of power, no doubt about that. I've never seen Hamil get really stunned or rocked from a punch to the chin. I wasn't surprised that Rampage couldn't knock him out.


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (Jun 4, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> It is a big deal for him to win the biggest kickboxing tournament.
> 
> Rampage has a bunch of power, no doubt about that. I've never seen Hamil get really stunned or rocked from a punch to the chin. I wasn't surprised that Rampage couldn't knock him out.



its the biggest kickboxing tournament in the world but it was its weakest year and badr hari was in jail and remy semi retired i think in other words reem just got lucky!!!!!!!


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (Jun 4, 2011)

anthony pettis ftmfw i hope


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 4, 2011)

GSP-Diaz scheduled for October.


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (Jun 5, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> GSP-Diaz scheduled for October.



nick did the smart thing of not fighting jeff lacy cause if he did his skull would shattered to pieces


----------



## Matariki (Jun 5, 2011)

HandSpeed1993 said:


> its the biggest kickboxing tournament in the world but it was its weakest year and badr hari was in jail and remy semi retired i think in other words reem just got lucky!!!!!!!



Nonetheless he is #1 now in K1

Besides he beat Badr before and he was robbed in his fight with Remy


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 5, 2011)

HandSpeed1993 said:


> its the biggest kickboxing tournament in the world but it was its weakest year and badr hari was in jail and remy semi retired i think in other words reem just got lucky!!!!!!!



lol. It wasn't luck. He isn't the most technical in K-1, far from it. But he has the tools and skill to beat anybody. And as was stated above, he beat Badr before and was legitimately robbed by the judges in his fight against Bonjasky. Looking forward to Overeem wrecking Werdum at the upcoming Strikeforce card.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2011)

TUF Finale was kinda lackluster. 

I expected Tony "T-Ferg" Ferguson to win though. That was at least pretty decent. I also expected Guida to dominate Pettis as he did. 

I think GSP vs Diaz will look a lot like Guida vs Pettis, but with less hair.


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (Jun 6, 2011)

Seiko said:


> Nonetheless he is #1 now in K1
> 
> Besides he beat Badr before and he was robbed in his fight with Remy



yeah and hari beat him in the rematch


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2011)

That doesn't count. 

Neither does his loss to Kharitonov.


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (Jun 6, 2011)

Sasuke said:


> lol. It wasn't luck. He isn't the most technical in K-1, far from it. But he has the tools and skill to beat anybody. And as was stated above, he beat Badr before and was legitimately robbed by the judges in his fight against Bonjasky. Looking forward to Overeem wrecking Werdum at the upcoming Strikeforce card.



of course it was luck his first fight in the the k1 gp was against tyrone spong.tyrone spong is not a natural heavyweight he only packed on the extra pounds so he could compete in the k1 gp he was whoopin overeems ass until he gased because of the extra weight and then he fought an injured gokhan saki in the semifinals and then he fought old man peter aerts in the finals if that aint luck i dont know what is


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (Jun 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That doesn't count.
> 
> Neither does his loss to Kharitonov.



if haris win against overeem doesnt count then overeems win in their first fight doesnt count either


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2011)

I do think he had a pretty easy road in that K-1, or that he lucked out in a couple of the fights, but I can't take anything away from him. He still did something no other MMA fighter has done.

I think he's only slightly overrated. He's easily one of the best at HW though.


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 10, 2011)

GSP all day


----------



## Nathen (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## Arishem (Jun 11, 2011)

despite Matt being able to slap TORNADOES with ease 
The youtube prelims should be starting any minute if anyone is interested.


----------



## Nathen (Jun 11, 2011)

Stout killed Yves...


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (Jun 11, 2011)

cigano all day


----------



## Shadow (Jun 11, 2011)

Anybody have any links for UFC 131 tonight?


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (Jun 11, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Anybody have any links for UFC 131 tonight?



go to p2pfree.net


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 11, 2011)

He's really working those leg kicks.


----------



## Shadow (Jun 11, 2011)

My God Muy Thai Cowboy......only in the UFC


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 11, 2011)

Well that was one-sided.


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (Jun 11, 2011)

Shadow said:


> My God Muy Thai Cowboy......only in the UFC



did you use the stream i gave you?!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 11, 2011)

I love the Vancouver crowd. They actually know MMA and aren't the typical Tapout-shirt-wearing punks who think they can fight because they watch MMA.


----------



## Shadow (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow fight of the night so far.....Pewee Herman just smiled his way and kneed the fuck out of the viking


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (Jun 11, 2011)

well that was the most half assed axe kick i ever saw


----------



## Arishem (Jun 11, 2011)

I've never seen less defense in a fight, but it was fucking awesome. UFC needs a trashweight division.


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 11, 2011)

Hoping Munoz will win this.


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (Jun 11, 2011)

maia all day


----------



## Shadow (Jun 11, 2011)

Munoz getting WRECKED on this match


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 11, 2011)

Dat Damein Maia Jiu Jitsu


----------



## Shadow (Jun 11, 2011)

I'll be VERY surprised if Munoz wins this


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 11, 2011)

Getting wrecked my ass. LOL


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (Jun 11, 2011)

diego nunez entrance music is hilarious


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 11, 2011)

Kenny Flo!


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (Jun 11, 2011)

who wants to bet that nunez will cry whether he wins are loses?!?!?!


----------



## Shadow (Jun 11, 2011)

That's a dirty ass ring


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (Jun 11, 2011)

vancouer doesnt love kenflo


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (Jun 11, 2011)

im predicting a vicious knockout for cigano in the maint event i hope he annihilates carwin


----------



## Shadow (Jun 11, 2011)

THATS A BOSS ENTRANCE!!! ROCKY THEME!! BOSS!!!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 11, 2011)

MAIN EVENT TIME.


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 11, 2011)

I think Carwin is going to gas again if this goes to the distance. 
Junior will win via ko, tko, or decision.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 11, 2011)

Dos Santos by TKO.


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 11, 2011)

Definitely a good match - power vs. speed.

-edit-
Looks like hes gassing already as predicted. This won't go far.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 11, 2011)

That was a brutal first round.


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 11, 2011)

The more I see this fight the more interested I want to see Dos vs Cain. lol


----------



## Shadow (Jun 11, 2011)

Winner by Decision....hmmm


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 11, 2011)

Is Cain at the event? Would like to see him step into the ring to congratulate him.

-edit-
Nice he did.


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (Jun 11, 2011)

wtf JDS why the fuck wasnt he throwing his all of his lower bodyweight into his punches?!?!?! was he that concern with carwins takedowns?!?!?! wow smfh good fight though


----------



## Nathen (Jun 12, 2011)

What'd you guys think of the event?


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 12, 2011)

JDS, like a boss


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (Jun 12, 2011)

Nathen said:


> What'd you guys think of the event?



it was kinda boring for the most part


----------



## Ippy (Jun 12, 2011)

I was way off. :/


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 12, 2011)

> UFC President Dana White had a lot to say on Thursday, as the promotion head made several announcements regarding the promotion's future for 2011 and beyond.
> 
> First, three-round main events are soon to be extinct in the UFC. The organization will move to five-round headliners for all bouts signed in the future, regardless of whether a title is contested.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tiger (Jun 12, 2011)

Nick Diaz, going all-in. Well and truly poached.

I like the proposed headliner change. Any fighters good enough to be in the main event should already be training for title fight condition anyway. It changes it up a bit, but overall it's a positive change.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jun 12, 2011)

I swear Dos Santos could've finished Carwin in the first round but he played smart and didn't risk gassing himself out. This guy is a monster.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 12, 2011)

Shock Therapy said:


> I swear Dos Santos could've finished Carwin in the first round but he played smart and didn't risk gassing himself out. This guy is a monster.



He gassed his left arm a bit. Carwin is tough...

JDS just jabbed him to death and was way too fast and alert.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2011)

JDS could have finished Carwin off in round 2 or 3 if he pushed for it a bit more. Honestly the fight should have been stopped in round 1, but maybe they were giving Carwin a little repayment for his Brock fight or something.

Overall I'm not surprised with any of the fights except for Sam Stout vs Yves Edwards. That shit came out of nowhere.


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (Jun 13, 2011)

so nick diaz finally realized he was in way over his head when he considered fighting lacy i guess he knew his skull was gonna get smashed to piece and suffer permanent  brain damage good for him he made the right decision


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2011)

Ah, boxing vs MMA.

pek


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 14, 2011)

Nick Diaz is gonna get stomped


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2011)

If Nick wins it would be so hilarious. Sherdog would never be the same.

I'll be pulling for Diaz, but even I think he's going to lose. I think even his most hardcore fans must realize that he's going to lose.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 15, 2011)

I was wrong, blah blah.

Anyway, who else can't wait for Ubereem vs. Verdoom?

Also, I want to know favorite fighters. gogoog...

Mine are, in no particular order:

The Reem
Korean Zombie
Nate the Great
A. Silva
Rampage (pre-Hollywood, somewhat post)
Gegard Mousasi (he needs a nickname)
Marloes Coenen
Gokhan Saki
Female Wanderlei
The Answer (made a fan after that first round against Maynard)


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 15, 2011)

I root for my country. Always.

Shogun (PRIDE), A.Silva (GOAT), Wandy (PRIDE), Machida (Love his style), Big Nog (PRIDE), Belfort (Pre-gay), Aldo (Beast), Jacare and now JDS.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 15, 2011)

Yakuza said:


> I root for my country. Always.
> 
> Shogun (PRIDE), A.Silva (GOAT), Wandy (PRIDE), Machida (Love his style), Big Nog (PRIDE), Belfort (Pre-gay), Aldo (Beast) and now JDS.





Brazil has the best MMA fighters. Brazil to MMA is what US is to basketball; DOMINANT. 

Also, Silva > Fedor


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2011)

Ippy said:


> I was wrong, blah blah.
> 
> Anyway, who else can't wait for Ubereem vs. Verdoom?
> 
> ...


I vaguely remember a sig bet now revolving around this. 


Anyway, here are a few of mine:

Mirko "Cro Cop" Filipovic - all time favorite.
Melvin "Cokie-Cola" Guillard
Lyoto "Ryoto" () Machida
Matt "Country Breakfast" Hughes
Genki "Neo Samurai" Sudo
Nick "Toke" Diaz


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 15, 2011)

Add Jacare to my list.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 15, 2011)

Yakuza said:


> I root for my country. Always.
> 
> Shogun (PRIDE), A.Silva (GOAT), Wandy (PRIDE), Machida (Love his style), Big Nog (PRIDE), Belfort (Pre-gay), Aldo (Beast) and now JDS.


What's up with Brazil's nationalism?

Brazilian fighters won't even dare predict that their countrymen would lose a fight against a foreigner even if all signs pointing to that very conclusion.



Disciple Bellic said:


> Brazil has the best MMA fighters. Brazil to MMA is what US is to basketball; DOMINANT.
> 
> Also, Silva > Fedor


Crazy talk.  CRAZY TALK!


Only two current UFC champions are Brazilian (Silva, Aldo), one is Canadian (GSP), and the other four?  American (Jones, Velasquez, Cruz, Edgar).  

Only one of the three GOATS (GSP, Fedor, Silva) is Brazilian.

Of the four LHW GOATS, two are Brazilian (Wandy, Shogun) and two are American (Rampage, Iceman).

There is only one top ten Brazilian in the WW division.

No Brazilian has even come _close_ to the LW title in _years._  In fact, I can't even remember the last one.

In order for it to be comparable to US' dominance in basketball, each major world title in every single organization would have to have been held by a Brazilian for _decades_, with only the occasional foreign title holder, and with every single top ten list filled with 8-9 Brazilians.

That is not the case.  Not in the slightest.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I vaguely remember a sig bet now revolving around this.
> 
> 
> Anyway, here are a few of mine:
> ...


I thought I only agreed to a sig bet on Sherdog?

Also, are you rooting for Diaz against GSP then?


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 15, 2011)

Ippy said:


> What's up with Brazil's nationalism?
> 
> Brazilian fighters won't even dare predict that their countrymen would lose a fight against a foreigner even if all signs pointing to that conclusion.


We are patriots man, we want our countrymen to do well.

Even when everything points south we still have hope and faith, it's a cultural thing.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 15, 2011)

Yakuza said:


> We are patriots man, we want our countrymen to do well.
> 
> Even when everything points south we still have hope and faith, it's a cultural thing.


I suppose I can understand that.

It's why I rarely listen to any fighter's predictions, really.

Every single one has SOME bias, be it country, camp, etc...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2011)

Ippy said:


> I thought I only agreed to a sig bet on Sherdog?
> 
> Also, are you rooting for Diaz against GSP then?



Oh I think I made one with someone else on here, but what happened on Sherdog? 


Yes, I'll be rooting for him. Like I said though, I am sure he'll lose. About 75% sure.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Oh I think I made one with someone else on here, but what happened on Sherdog?


You didn't notice my set on there?

It was hardly a punishment though.  I never cared one way or another for JDS.  

If I had been forced to rock a Sonnen set, however.....



CrazyMoronX said:


> Yes, I'll be rooting for him. Like I said though, I am sure he'll lose. About 75% sure.


It pains me to say it too.

TBH, even though I'm a bit of a GSP fan, he just hasn't been the same since his Serra loss.  I want Nick Diaz to win.  Can you imagine how exciting the WW division (the most boring, IMO) would be after that?

This is the first time I've been excited for a GSP bout since Penn/GSP 2. Diaz is a relentless cardio machine, and will be taking the fight to him each minute of the fight.

Even if it's clear that Diaz is losing the fight, he'll still show up to fight in the championship rounds, unlike GSP's previous opponents.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2011)

I have avatars disabled on Sherdog. It's a work thing. It seems like for every normal avatar on their there are 50 more that half either naked asses or half-naked tops.


Yeah, it is an exciting fight. There's no quitting in Diaz and assuming GSP plays his normal safe route (not the Shields or Koscheck gameplan, he'd get murdered), Diaz has all day to work for submissions. I just think GSP's defense is too good right now for Diaz to submit him off his back.

If Diaz somehow came in with some stellar TDD things could get very interesting.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh yeah, if GSP decides to stand with him, he'd lose his first ever decision, if not get (T)KOed outright.

...but since we know GSP is going to take him down in the first seconds of every single round, we can just forget that scenario.

But here's where Diaz shines, though.  He'll be working for submissions the entire time, has subbed other BJJ black belts before, and won't get gassed from GSP's smotherfest.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2011)

I know Diaz has improved his BJJ, but it has been a very long time since we've seen him against a wrestler on his back (to which he lost to pretty much every one of them).

I don't think GSP has faced a submission guy like Diaz though. BJ Penn is great and all, but he isn't long and lanky like Diaz, which is perfect for submissions off your back. Should be very interesting indeed.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 15, 2011)

Taichou said:


> It's in the title.
> 
> It's not necessarily your favorite type of fighter, but if you had to watch a fight, no matter who was fighting, what style of fight would leave you the most satisfied when it was all said and done?
> 
> ...





Hit me, what do you like to see?


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (Jun 15, 2011)

Ippy said:


> I was wrong, blah blah.
> 
> Anyway, who else can't wait for Ubereem vs. Verdoom?
> 
> ...



gegard mousasis nick name is the dream catcher


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2011)

I like the high-level BJJ matches and striking matches the most. I also enjoy slugfests, but I prefer the technical aspects.


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (Jun 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I know Diaz has improved his BJJ, but it has been a very long time since we've seen him against a wrestler on his back (to which he lost to pretty much every one of them).
> 
> I don't think GSP has faced a submission guy like Diaz though. BJ Penn is great and all, but he isn't long and lanky like Diaz, which is perfect for submissions off your back. Should be very interesting indeed.



bj didnt try to submitt gsp he only use it to defend against ground and pound and to get back up on his feet


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (Jun 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Oh I think I made one with someone else on here, but what happened on Sherdog?
> 
> 
> Yes, I'll be rooting for him. Like I said though, I am sure he'll lose. About 75% sure.



it was me but you didnt negotiate about it


----------



## Tiger (Jun 15, 2011)

Ippy said:


> I want to know favorite fighters. gogoog...



Not really any order...


GSP
JDS
Velasquez (somethin' about the two young, dynamic HWs have me very excited about them both)
Nate Marquardt (shame, really)
Shogun
Griffin (I have to say pre-Silva...it's like he was de-clawed and neutered in the ring)
Matt Hughes
I'm really liking the kid Jon Jones. He may not be the best, but fuck he's 23...he'll be exciting for half a decade at least.
Machida

(Yeah, all my favorites come from the UFC. That makes me less of a hardcore fan or whatever, I don't really care. I watch and follow MMA when I can, and that means SpikeTV or PPV events. When I hear everyone talk about someone in particular, I check them out...but they'd pretty much have to fight in the UFC for me to actually see them in the power-level/sphere they should be in.)

As for GSP v Diaz...

GSP by decision. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



What do you think the odds are on that verdict, haha


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 16, 2011)

HandSpeed1993 said:


> bj didnt try to submitt gsp he only use it to defend against ground and pound and to get back up on his feet


He may not have appeared to be trying, but I think it is more of he couldn't do anything. He was getting his ass beat. Bad.


HandSpeed1993 said:


> it was me but you didnt negotiate about it


Oh, I vaguely recall that. Did I win or lose? I don't remember.


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (Jun 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He may not have appeared to be trying, but I think it is more of he couldn't do anything. He was getting his ass beat. Bad.
> 
> nope it because he wanted to out strike gsp which he did in the first fight
> 
> Oh, I vaguely recall that. Did I win or lose? I don't remember.



i cant remeber


----------



## Gaja (Jun 18, 2011)

Fellas Strikeforce is up tonight 

Guess who I'm rooting for.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 18, 2011)

Werdum has no idea what's in store for him.


----------



## Yak (Jun 18, 2011)

Arishem said:


> Werdum has no idea what's in store for him.



For a moment I wasn't sure whom of the two was Overeem.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 18, 2011)

Anybody here train?

Just a few minutes ago, I was looking at some MMA gear just cuz, and saw CSI Board Shorts on clearance for 10 bucks, and I just had to get a couple pairs.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 18, 2011)

Best way to watch Strikeforce tonight online?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 18, 2011)

Ippy said:


> Anybody here train?
> 
> Just a few minutes ago, I was looking at some MMA gear just cuz, and saw CSI Board Shorts on clearance for 10 bucks, and I just had to get a couple pairs.



I used to train. Might get back into it, thinking of doing Pro Wrestling instead .


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 18, 2011)

Cheering for the Reem bros and Barnett. Don't think Valentijn will pull it off, though.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 18, 2011)

Ahahahahaha. V. Overeem definitely got all of the submissive genes.


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (Jun 18, 2011)

valentijin  got smoked


----------



## Ben Beckman (Jun 18, 2011)

Overeem v. Werdum = Silva v. Leites


----------



## Zieg (Jun 19, 2011)

Worst fight ever


----------



## Arishem (Jun 19, 2011)

"Forty *huff* pounds *wheeze* of kick...*passes out*"


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 19, 2011)

God, I almost died.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Thank God Overeem won.


----------



## Teach (Jun 19, 2011)

Damn, that was disappointing. At least Overeem won.

Daniel Cormier is pretty promising.


----------



## Gaja (Jun 19, 2011)

Sengoku said:


> God, I almost died.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Yeah same here


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 19, 2011)

That was pretty awful.



lol.


----------



## Gaja (Jun 19, 2011)

Indeed, getting pretty desperate are we Mr. Werdum? 

Sasuke you deserve rep for posting that.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 19, 2011)

Wow.............


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 20, 2011)

That was like the HW version of Anderson Silva vs Thales Lietes or something. Except Overeem got hit a lot more than Anderson did.

I think Reem should be able to beat Bigfoot (at least I'll be cheering for him), but I think if he faces Kharitonov in the finals he's getting knocked out again.


----------



## Nathen (Jun 20, 2011)

Barnett vs Overeem in the finals


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm pulling for Kharitonov. I don't like Barnett at all and I think Kharitonov has the right tools to beat him. He has decent Sambo and should be able to keep the fight standing and light Josh up.


Then I got him knocking out Overeem.


----------



## Matariki (Jun 22, 2011)

Carwin that tomato can ranked #6 on Sherdog lool

Bigfoot would smash him


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2011)

I wouldn't say Carwin is a tomato can, that's a bit excessive. I also don't think Bigfoot would smash him, he has pretty good wrestling and stand up decent enough to put that big galoot to sleep.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 22, 2011)

"tomato can"?

Ridiculous.

Either learn the _real _meaning of the term or stop trolling.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2011)

To be fair he was bleeding like a stuck tomato can in the JDS fight.


----------



## Masai (Jun 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Then I got him knocking out Overeem.



I'd be shocked to see that happen honestly. I don't think you can even call Overeem the same human being he was at that point.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2011)

I wouldn't be incredibly shocked. Kharitonov has a lot of power in those hands and better striking than Werdum on paper.

After seeing Werdum land so many shots on Overeem I don't see why Kharitonov cannot do the same. Difference being Werdum hits nowhere near as hard and really only used his standup to setup takedowns. Kharitonov will use his standup to setup more standup.


----------



## Masai (Jun 22, 2011)

Well, far from me to say any outcome is certain, but at this point i'd be pretty surprised if any HW striker beats him. I think Werdum actually surprised Overeem a bit with his striking, not with the random punches he threw in the first but with his Muay Thai. He was being able to get those knees in but he never followed up and always tried to get the fight down. I think part of him having success with his striking was Overeem knowing that he had no intention whatsoever of going for the knockout, so instead of worrying about breaking those mini clinches he just waited until Werdum made his move and broke it. Ironically it was Werdum's predictability and will to get the fight down that caused his striking to be effective. Shame he didn't follow up on it.

With Kharitonov the gameplan will be different. Like you say, his striking is more traditional, he hits because that's what he does (Though i'm pretty sure this ends up on the ground eventually.) and Overeem is more prepared for those type of strikers. Plus i expect him to be far more aggressive, he won't let Kharitonov get in his rhythm as easily as he did with Werdum. Not saying Kharitonov can't KO him, he certainly has the power to do it, but i don't think striking will be what beats Overeem for the moment.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2011)

Well one thing is for certain, if the fight happens it will be the true test to see how far Overeem has come in terms of improvement as Kharitonov was the last man to beat him. Although Overeem did defeat him before, too, I don't remember how that fight went.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't see Sergei beating Josh. Josh will take Sergei down, and Sergei isn't a great grappler. Josh will smother, GNP or keylock him.


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm still pulling for Overeem to win this. Fuck the haters.
If Overeem loses against Bigfoot, I'll be cheering on for the dark horse.

If Bigfoot's gameplan isn't going to be about taking Reem down then expect this to be a very similar K-1 fight. 
I just have a feeling the reason why Overeem couldn't strike the way he wanted to is because Werdum is constantly being a dick by pulling guard and obviously giving the notion that he might try to take Overeem's legs down and try to submit him. 

Besides, a fight like Werdum and Overeem's caliber, it tends to get "boring". This is why lots of casual mma fans do not appreciate the technical and strategic aspect of mma. All they want to see is someone bull dozing someone down and raping them. Guess each their own. :S


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 23, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> I don't see Sergei beating Josh. Josh will take Sergei down, and Sergei isn't a great grappler. Josh will smother, GNP or keylock him.


You could be right, but I'm hoping you're wrong. I hate Josh Barnett.

If Cro Cop can dominate him three fucking times Kharitonov still has a chance. He has a better ground game than Mirko did.



Sengoku said:


> I'm still pulling for Overeem to win this. Fuck the haters.
> If Overeem loses against Bigfoot, I'll be cheering on for the dark horse.
> 
> If Bigfoot's gameplan isn't going to be about taking Reem down then expect this to be a very similar K-1 fight.
> ...



The Dark Hose being Kharitonov? 

Bigfoot would be stupid not to take Overeem down. Retarded even. I think he'll take him down and pound the shit out of him like he did to Fedor, though with Overeem's size and power he could get back up and into his game easier than Fedor did. It wouldn't surprise me if Bigfoot won, but I'm hoping that Overeem knocks him the fuck out.


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 23, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The Dark Hose being Kharitonov?
> 
> Bigfoot would be stupid not to take Overeem down. Retarded even. I think he'll take him down and pound the shit out of him like he did to Fedor, though with Overeem's size and power he could get back up and into his game easier than Fedor did. It wouldn't surprise me if Bigfoot won, but I'm hoping that Overeem knocks him the fuck out.



Yep, Kharitonov. I think he is very underrated nowdays. He needs to be feared just like the ol days in Pride. 

I like to play these "games" in my head where I recreate certain storyline scenarios like "Europe vs South America: Overeem vs Bigfoot" where we get a glimpse at a monster known as the Bigfoot who roams the jungles. Legend has it that Bigfoot is the reason why cows and other livestock have gone missing and the only hero to stand up to him is another monster, the Demolition man. Strapped with explosives to his body with a sense of masochism and his thunder hammer at the ready, the Reem is hungry for blood. This time it won't be horse meat for dinner.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 23, 2011)

Interesting. 

So the Bigfoot in your story is your sexual innocence as a child and the Demolition Man is your father, the thunder hammer being his penis. He won't be feasting on momma meat tonight, no sir, he's gonna get some youngflesh! 



I do think Kharitonov has a good chance at winning, especially once he scrambles Barnett's brains. Then we'll have ourselves a real bandwagon.


----------



## Masai (Jun 23, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well one thing is for certain, if the fight happens it will be the true test to see how far Overeem has come in terms of improvement as Kharitonov was the last man to beat him. Although Overeem did defeat him before, too, I don't remember how that fight went.



Well, to put it simply, Overeem took him down and whooped him. It was mostly with knees though so that's not happening this time around. Ironically, i think Overeem was more well rounded back then. He just didn't have his super powers yet. 

Second fight was typical pre-bulked up Overeem, he just gassed after a short while.  I don't think this fight will resemble any of the previous ones. Kharitonov is the same guy but Overeem's career really needs to be separated in two cause of the drastic changes he made to his body.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 23, 2011)

I wouldn't say Kharitonov hasn't changed. He had a pretty shoddy era in his career which he seems to be coming out of and back into form. He probably hasn't evolved as much as Overeem, but I believe he still has the tools to win.

It should be an excellent fight either way if it happens. And I hope it does. Then I want to see Bigfoot vs Barnett and have them double-ko each other.


----------



## Masai (Jun 24, 2011)

Seems nobody likes Barnett these days the poor guy.


----------



## Nathen (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm kind of neutral on him


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2011)

I never really liked him. Then that steroid thing happened. Then he turned into some overcocky douche.


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 25, 2011)

Well at least hes not like Chael where he still continues to talk smack and act all mighty despite looking like a pathetic piece of trash.


----------



## Nathen (Jun 25, 2011)

Marquardt out. Charlie Brenneman in (Who??)


----------



## Ben Beckman (Jun 25, 2011)

Marquardt _is_ out....of the UFC

CSI Board Shorts on clearance for 10 bucks


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (Jun 25, 2011)

thats so fucked up dana white is such a bitch why did he have cut nate why?!i guess because marquardt didnt use the DSLs on him hes all mad well guess what fuck you dana white


----------



## Ben Beckman (Jun 25, 2011)

You know, I can't help but think that this might be something different then what people are thinking. You'd think if it was something to do with PED's or him not making weight, dana would have fucking ripped him up, but if you watch the video he made about the release, he didn't seem mad, plus he didn't say he cut Marquardt, he just said he would no longer be with the UFC.

If they found something seriously wrong with him during the medicals, something that could possibly end his career, that could explain why he's now no longer with the UFC. And they would probably let marquardt tell people what it is himself instead of announcing it to the world right after they let him go, especially if it was something really serious and they wanted him to have a chance to talk to his family first.

But that's just the worst case scenario. All I know is, that if he's still able to fight, then Lombard now has a challenger that could beat him, if Bellator has the balls to sign someone who actually has a chance to beat Lombard and he would also probably be there second highest paid fighter after Alvarez.


----------



## Matariki (Jun 26, 2011)

It's great to see them reunited


----------



## Ben Beckman (Jun 26, 2011)

haha, and down goes Story. Now I guess Story knows how Alves and all the guys he beat by mostly wrestling them felt.


----------



## Zieg (Jun 26, 2011)

Pat gets KTFO

Kongo with a great comeback


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2011)

That knock out was fucking epic. Sad as it is, Pat looks funny even when knocked out.


----------



## Nathen (Jun 27, 2011)

I feel bad for Barry but that knockout was so awesome!


Event wasn't very meaningful overall but it sure beat my expectations.

Morecraft looked to be seriously in over his head and should be cut after another loss if not now. He is very limited. Mitrione looked good striking wise but obviously can't stuff a legit takedown and still needs careful matchmaking while he improves.

Matt Brown vs John Howard was a letdown. Howard gassed in like 2 minutes then just held on the rest of the fight. Brown should have been able to put him away but then again Brown isn't a good grappler so even a completely gassed Howard survived. Kudos to Brown for winning but I was more ashamed of Howard than I was impressed by Brown. If you really look at Howard's UFC tenure he is lucky to have a job. He is 4-3 but 2 of those wins were highly debatable split decisions and one win was a KO of Hallman with 5 seconds left when he had already all but lost. The decision was in the bag and he got lucky as hell. He probably should be 1-6. And he has looked terrible in all 3 official losses.

Brenneman vs Story was okay. Not much of a fight but more of a grappling match with no subs attempted really in the first 2 rounds. Brenneman won but I don't put any stock in it. Story is a nice name to have on your resume but it wasn't a dominant performance or a finish. Just a wrestler grind it out decision. I only think Dana is giving it so much credit because Brenneman and Story even agreed to fight when they both probably shouldn't have.

The main event was awesome. Neither Kongo or Barry will likely ever matter in the HW division really. However both guys are awesome to have on the roster. I don't know if Kongo's back problems have always been there but he has never had even a shred of head movement which is weird given he is a striker. That and his classic european straight backward style makes him easy to hit. I think Kongo could have run through Barry if he just took him down and used his elbows. However we all benefited from his poor strategy with the epic comeback. Poor Pat Barry. I don't know if I have ever seen anybody look more defeated than he did when they were zoomed in on him when the official decision was being announced.

Kongo's record in the UFC looks impressive at first at 9-4-1. But when you analyze it it doesn't look as impressive. He has lost to virtually all top talent he fought. His biggest win was the Cro Cop fight at the time but it was filled with so many low blows and fouls with no point deduction that it became more remembered for that classic shot of Mirko crouched looking dejected against the cage. Kongo has one majority decision win, 2 split decision losses and a draw as well but only Travis Browne is still in the UFC out of those fighters. In fact out of Kongo's 9 wins all 8 other than Barry are not in the UFC anymore showing you just how limited his competition has been. I would enjoy a fight with Mitrione which is being rumored as a good next fight for Meathead. I think Kongo can take that. I also think Kongo can beat Travis Browne in a rematch. But at 36 years of age the best is behind him and it was never as good as I had hoped.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2011)

A lot of the prelim fights were good, too. Overall it was a decent card. There were a couple downers that you've mentioned though. 

Kongo is going to be around a while, but I really don't see him getting very far. He can't beat anyone in the top 5-10 that's for sure. And I don't like him.


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (Jun 27, 2011)

Ben Beckman said:


> haha, and down goes Story. Now I guess Story knows how Alves and all the guys he beat by mostly wrestling them felt.



im glad he lost thought he was the shit just because he beat alves that knocked him off his high horse


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jun 27, 2011)

dana just cut nate from the UFC for failing his medical LOL


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2011)

There has to be more to the story there. I wonder when we're gettin' all the juicy details.


----------



## Rampage (Jun 27, 2011)

Were getting all dem juicy details tomorrow.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2011)

I was really looking forward to Nate at 170, too, if only for the sheer outrageousness of the prospect. I mean he has always looked huge to me.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah, me too. I thought he was large for 185. 

Guess I remembered it wrong. Gotta be humbling for Story to lose to a guy who took the fight on a day's notice.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2011)

He said in some interview it's because of his build, it makes him look deceptively large or something.


I think he got kicked out of the UFC because he lied and secretly weighed 500 pounds.


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (Jun 27, 2011)

nate doesnt cut much weight to make 185 and then you got guys like rampage forrest griffin and anderson silva who all cut 30 pounds to make their respective weight class and then you got a guy like rumble who cuts only god know many pound to make ww.and i can help but think dana cut nate to try to protect his cash cow(gsp)


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (Jun 27, 2011)

Rampage said:


> Were getting all dem juicy details tomorrow.



from where?!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2011)

HandSpeed1993 said:


> nate doesnt cut much weight to make 185 and then you got guys like rampage forrest griffin and anderson silva who all cut 30 pounds to make their respective weight class and then you got a guy like rumble who cuts only god know many pound to make ww.and i can help but think dana cut nate to try to protect his cash cow(gsp)



I'd be interested to know how much Nate really cuts.  I mean usually for a guy that looks like that to get away with not cutting much he has tiny chicken legs. But Nate's legs look pretty big.

As for cutting Nate to protect GSP, I really don't buy that. I don't see Nate as a threat to GSP in any way, shape, or form. If Sonnen could shut him down GSP would make it look easy.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 27, 2011)

Kongo vs Barry was just epic.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2011)

Good thing we had the best ref in the business officiating, right?


----------



## eHav (Jun 27, 2011)

just watched Kongo vs Barry, and OMFG epic comeback, Kongo looked out cold like twice and came back right up.. you can see the UFC girls in the back completly amazed at the fight it was so funny


----------



## Ben Beckman (Jun 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Good thing we had the best ref in the business officiating, right?



Are you kidding. Without a doubt the best referee the UFC uses is the guy that allows you to knee downed oppenents and then talks to you while your trying to fight like he's your cornerman/dad or something 

....followed by Steve Mazzagatti


----------



## Tiger (Jun 28, 2011)

HandSpeed1993 said:


> nate doesnt cut much weight to make 185 and then you got guys like rampage forrest griffin and anderson silva who all cut 30 pounds to make their respective weight class and then you got a guy like rumble who cuts only god know many pound to make ww.*and i can help but think dana cut nate to try to protect his cash cow(gsp)*



Belligerently stupid.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 28, 2011)

Ben Beckman said:


> Are you kidding. Without a doubt the best referee the UFC uses is the guy that allows you to knee downed oppenents and then talks to you while your trying to fight like he's your cornerman/dad or something
> 
> ....followed by Steve Mazzagatti



That guy scored more boos than a potential fight between John Fitch and dead walrus.


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (Jun 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'd be interested to know how much Nate really cuts.  I mean usually for a guy that looks like that to get away with not cutting much he has tiny chicken legs. But Nate's legs look pretty big.
> 
> As for cutting Nate to protect GSP, I really don't buy that. I don't see Nate as a threat to GSP in any way, shape, or form. If Sonnen could shut him down GSP would make it look easy.



i disagree i think nate has all the tool to be gsp besides chael is a way better wrestling than gsp


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (Jun 28, 2011)

Law said:


> Belligerently stupid.



it might be stupid to you but im not the only 1 who thinks this but you can believe what ever you want


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 28, 2011)

Sonnen's pure wrestling is probably better. But GSP has adapted his grappling (overall, not just wrestling) to MMA far better than anyone else has demonstrated. And he doesn't get caught in submissions every 3rd fight.

GSP is a better grappler than Chael.

His striking is way better, too. GSP should be able to outsrike Nate on the feet and handle him on the mat. I don't see what Nate has to offer outside of some monster knockout.


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (Jun 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Sonnen's pure wrestling is probably better. But GSP has adapted his grappling (overall, not just wrestling) to MMA far better than anyone else has demonstrated. And he doesn't get caught in submissions every 3rd fight.
> 
> GSP is a better grappler than Chael.
> 
> His striking is way better, too. GSP should be able to outsrike Nate on the feet and handle him on the mat. I don't see what Nate has to offer outside of some monster knockout.



i doubt gsp would be able 2 out strike nate dont forget gsp glass  jaw and we all know that nate hits hard just ask maia and i think nates size and strenght would translate at ww he would definetly be able to to stuff plenty of gsp take downs


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 28, 2011)

GSP is a glass jaw yet he's never been knocked out, much less been stopped by getting hit in the jaw ~_~?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 28, 2011)

Even if GSP does have a "glass jaw" he is smart enough not to get hit. He has his jab to keep distance, mixes it up with kicks and superman punches, then takes everyone down at will.

Nate isn't someone who runs in and swarms on you either. Anything can happen in MMA.




Just not that.


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (Jun 28, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> GSP is a glass jaw yet he's never been knocked out, much less been stopped by getting hit in the jaw ~_~?



matt serra knocked him out and he hasnt been knocked again since because he fights "safe" lmao


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (Jun 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Even if GSP does have a "glass jaw" he is smart enough not to get hit. He has his jab to keep distance, mixes it up with kicks and superman punches, then takes everyone down at will.
> 
> Nate isn't someone who runs in and swarms on you either. Anything can happen in MMA.
> 
> ...



nate isnt like josh kosech nate actually know how to slip a jab and knows how to check kicks so that wont be a problem


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 28, 2011)

HandSpeed1993 said:


> matt serra knocked him out and he hasnt been knocked again since because he fights "safe" lmao



Matt Serra didn't knock out GSP, GSP tapped to strikes. Also, Serra didn't even hit GSP in his jaw, it was his temple. So, how does GSP have a glass jaw?


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (Jun 28, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Matt Serra didn't knock out GSP, GSP tapped to strikes. Also, Serra didn't even hit GSP in his jaw, it was his temple. So, how does GSP have a glass jaw?



because a guy that is a natural lw made him do the stanky leg


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 28, 2011)

That still doesn't disprove the fact that GSP is one of the best grapplers in the game. And Nate's weakness seems to be people that can out-grapple him.

Okami
Sonnen
Thales Lietes ()
Ricardo Almeida


Granted he was able to TKO Palhares and knocked out Maia, but that isn't indicative of his skills. GSP has much better striking and takedowns than either of them. And GSP wouldn't  go for a leg and look at the ref like Palhares once it slipped out. Nor would be jump into his fist like Maia.


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (Jun 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That still doesn't disprove the fact that GSP is one of the best grapplers in the game. And Nate's weakness seems to be people that can out-grapple him.
> 
> Okami
> Sonnen
> ...



what makes you think gsp is a better grappler than those guys?!their in different weight classes show me some proof that he is dont just make assumption


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 28, 2011)

GSP has out-grappled the top grapplers at WW.

Josh Koscheck
BJ Penn
Matt Hughes
Matt Serra
Sean Sherk
Frank Trigg
Jason Miller
Jon Fitch
Karo Parisyan


Most of these guys either have elite BJJ, wrestling, or Judo backgrounds. Some of them are huge, some of them are small, but overall he's taken out the best of the best in terms of grappling. 

The only thing Okami has over any of them is size. BJJ-wise he's fought as tough. Wrestling-wise he has fought better.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 28, 2011)

Your delusion is quite high. No amount of evidence provided to you would sway your already conceived notions of the fighters you're talking about.

The fact you think Dana White fired Nate Marquardt to protect GSP, before Marquardt ever had a chance to show whether he could even successfully fight at Welterweight is indicative of the worth you bring to a discussion about MMA.

Nate wasn't going to be threatening GSP for his belt any more than Shields, Fitch, Koscheck or Alves. And you seem to forget that you don't keep the same power when you lose a bunch of weight. All in all, this conversation is utterly pointless and contrived.

CMX is just being nice to you because he's bored.

Stop embarrassing yourself. With a name like "handspeed" I know you like to pretend you know a lot about fighting, but you're not doing a very good job of conveying that.


----------



## Zieg (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 28, 2011)

That's called "pulling a Sonnen". 

He does look smaller though.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 28, 2011)

Think Dana White will take him back down the road once his system is cleaned out, or is White basically salting the earth to keep controversy as far away from the UFC as possible...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 28, 2011)

He might get a contract with Strikeforce or something.


----------



## Matariki (Jun 28, 2011)

Benaskren Ben Askren 
@nathanmarquardt you are a cheater, not once but frequently. Stop cheating, come to bellator and I will crush you.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd like for Nate go to beat his ass. I don't like that guy.


----------



## Roger Smith (Jun 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'd like for Nate go to beat his ass. I don't like that guy.



Nate would probably lose.

Ben is 10 times the wrestler Chael is.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 28, 2011)

I still don't like him. Maybe he could knock him out and shut him up. 


He talks about how people who go for finishes are losers. I can't even tell if he's serious or not but I think he is.


----------



## Ben Beckman (Jun 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I still don't like him. Maybe he could knock him out and shut him up.
> 
> 
> He talks about how people who go for finishes are losers. I can't even tell if he's serious or not but I think he is.



Didn't Sonnen say something like that once as well. Something along the lines of "people who try to finish there opponents are just lazy". Let's also not forget he thinks bjj doesn't work...even though out of his 11 loses 8 have been by submission. Dave Herman said that bjj doesn't work to I think, it should be interesting to see if he still says that if he starts fighting high level submission guys like Big Country, Mir, or Minotaruo


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (Jun 29, 2011)

Law said:


> Your delusion is quite high. No amount of evidence provided to you would sway your already conceived notions of the fighters you're talking about.
> 
> The fact you think Dana White fired Nate Marquardt to protect GSP, before Marquardt ever had a chance to show whether he could even successfully fight at Welterweight is indicative of the worth you bring to a discussion about MMA.
> 
> ...



nate would have been the hardest fight of gsp career there is a big chance that he would get overwhelmed by nates size and power by the time  nate rehydrates himself he would weight more than 185 pounds just that alone would give him a better than all the other guys gsp has faced in the pass not to mention  he could put gsp on ice with 1 punch.like he did maia.nate would also be the most well rounded fighter gsp would have fought that has a size advantage over him.now to you still think nate has the same chance of beating gsp as kos jake fitch hardy and alves?! lolz dont make me laugh fitch kos and jake cant strike for shit and alves and hardy ground games arent that great.nate on the other hand can do it all his striking is good and so is his ground.so do still think nate has no chance?!and also im entitled to my own opinion so what if i think dana cut nate to protect gsp im not the only person that thinks that and i wouldnt put put it pass dana he's more shady than don king,bob arum and a deathrow contract combined.look you can hug gsps nutts all you mad because i dissed your man crushed huh?!you even went as far as to try to mock my username by failed the reason i have that user is because i used to box.your the 1 suckin the skin off gsps dick and im the 1 who is embrassing myself?!?!?! oh the irony LMFAO


----------



## martryn (Jun 29, 2011)

Handspeed, I read part of that, then had to stop.  Grammar, man.  Use it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 29, 2011)

Ben Beckman said:


> Didn't Sonnen say something like that once as well. Something along the lines of "people who try to finish there opponents are just lazy". Let's also not forget he thinks bjj doesn't work...even though out of his 11 loses 8 have been by submission. Dave Herman said that bjj doesn't work to I think, it should be interesting to see if he still says that if he starts fighting high level submission guys like Big Country, Mir, or Minotaruo


Well Dave Herman at least won his fight after saying that. 


martryn said:


> Handspeed, I read part of that, then had to stop.  Grammar, man.  Use it.



You got a lot further in than I did, I couldn't get past the first run-on sentence in that giant block of regurgitated diatribe.


----------



## Masai (Jun 29, 2011)

Everytime GSP fights a wrestler this happens.

Nate would have a nice shot at doing it but he is in no way, shape or form enough of a lock to beat GSP so that Dana would have to cut him to prevent him from doing so. And if he was, cutting him would make no sense cause he'd pretty much dominate that division for the foreseeable future. It's easy to market guys who win all the time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 29, 2011)

The only person at WW I see having any chance against GSP in terms of grappling would be Jake Shields. And when he fought GSP he thought he was in fucking K-1 or something. And his corner told him not to pull guard or go for takedowns. 


"No, Jake, you're doing great! Stand and bang! STAND AND BANG! THAT IS YOUR BREAD AND BUTTER!"


----------



## Matariki (Jun 30, 2011)

"I can report that Brett Rogers has been released from his Strikeforce deal, following his arrest in alleged domestic assault case. "

Adios


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2011)

Seiko said:


> "I can report that Brett Rogers has been released from his Strikeforce deal, following his arrest in alleged domestic assault case. "
> 
> Adios





What the shitting fuckhell?


----------



## Ben Beckman (Jun 30, 2011)

Seiko said:


> "I can report that Brett Rogers has been released from his Strikeforce deal, following his arrest in alleged domestic assault case. "
> 
> Adios



That doesn't surprise me...it honestly doesn't I'm sad to say


----------



## Tiger (Jul 1, 2011)

He _does_ look like a wife-beater. *anti-racism shield activate*


----------



## Green Poncho (Jul 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What the shitting fuckhell?




Sounds pretty nasty, there was some nice jokes and a semi-hilarious screen cap of an edited wiki page on sherdog though.

"Win | 12-3 | Tiuana Rogers | Submission (rape choke and punches) | Rogers Household | June 30, 2011 | 1 | N/A | Apple Valley, Minnesota | For #1 contender for Strikeforce HW title"


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 2, 2011)

Tito 

I almost can't believe it, its been so long.


----------



## Green Poncho (Jul 2, 2011)

Guillotine choke ftw


----------



## Bill_gates (Jul 2, 2011)

found a stream 
its in fucking spanish though :/


----------



## Bill_gates (Jul 2, 2011)

silva got owned QUICKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Green Poncho (Jul 2, 2011)

That's gotta hurt the fans.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jul 3, 2011)

lol Silva. 

People were pumped in the bar, NO ONE expected a 10 second fight.


----------



## Ben Beckman (Jul 4, 2011)

How come the exciting fights/finishes always happen when I have to work


----------



## Green Poncho (Jul 6, 2011)

Found it!


----------



## Zieg (Jul 6, 2011)

*Middleweights Chael Sonnen vs. Brian Stann targeted for UFC 136 in Houston*

Link removed



> Of all the targets at which Chael Sonnen (25-11-1 MMA, 4-4 UFC) has aimed, the toughest one may be ahead.
> 
> Not long after a bout with Lyoto Machida was nixed, sources today told MMAjunkie.com () that the onetime middleweight contender will stay in his division and is targeted for a meeting with Brian Stann (11-3 MMA, 5-2 UFC) at UFC 136, which takes place Oct. 8 at Toyota Center in Houston.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben Beckman (Jul 6, 2011)

I can't help but think that Stann v. Sonnen is just gonna end up like Stann v. Davis, but I guess he could surprise me.

It should be hilarious to see if Sonnen starts bad mouthing Stann and if someone stabs him because of it


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 7, 2011)

Sonnen via vaseline HRT***.

...

I kid.


----------



## Skylark (Jul 8, 2011)

It wouldn't be surprising if Sonnen came out to say something such as this,

"Let me tell you something Brian. I respect what you do, but this isn't Afghanistan, and I'm not an under-fed 4.5 foot tall bearded coward."

​


----------



## Matariki (Jul 9, 2011)

M-1 Challenge XXVI was awesome


----------



## Zieg (Jul 10, 2011)

*Tito Shoops*




*Bonus*

*Credit to hogSplitter,MixedMonkeyArts,shunK-1fan,doherty, and I hate you from Sherdog *


----------



## Ippy (Jul 11, 2011)

Strikeforce's website...

Says Fedor vs. Anderson @ CW after Fedor vs. Hendo!?!?!

Lolwut superest of super fights


----------



## HInch (Jul 11, 2011)

Ippy said:


> Strikeforce's website...
> 
> Says Fedor vs. Anderson @ CW after Fedor vs. Hendo!?!?!
> 
> Lolwut superest of super fights



Oh dear Lord. Is this to appease Anderson's weight changing bloodlust or did someone at Strikeforce have a stroke?


----------



## Ippy (Jul 11, 2011)

It's down now.

Either it was info leaked waaaaay too soon, or someone hacked the site and posted every MMA fan's pipe dream.


----------



## HInch (Jul 11, 2011)

Ippy said:


> It's down now.
> 
> Either it was info leaked waaaaay too soon, or someone hacked the site and posted every MMA fan's pipe dream.



There's so much that would go against that fight (Dana in general, Dan's big right hand) that it seemed more like a prank.

Still, yeah, you can't help but hope it'll happen.


----------



## Ben Beckman (Jul 12, 2011)

HInch said:


> There's so much that would go against that fight (Dana in general, Dan's big right hand) that it seemed more like a prank.
> 
> Still, yeah, you can't help but hope it'll happen.



From what I read it's a hoax that someone who hacked the strikeforce website did....which seemed pretty obvious to me, either that or it was a late (really early?) april fools joke.

Anyway, on to real news. Looks like Penn is gonna fight Condit at UFC 137, it's still not official, but I think that'd be an awesome fight.


----------



## HInch (Jul 12, 2011)

Damn, a fight where I'll find it hard to root for Condit. It'd be a big win but...Damn, it's Penn.


----------



## Ben Beckman (Jul 12, 2011)

HInch said:


> Damn, a fight where I'll find it hard to root for Condit. It'd be a big win but...Damn, it's Penn.



I know. It's like when Franklin and Griffin fought....even though that fight didn't live up to the hype.


----------



## Zieg (Jul 12, 2011)

> Phil Davis has been forced to withdraw from his UFC 133 main event fight against Rashad Evans due to a knee injury, MMA Fighting has learned from sources. No word just yet on who, if anyone, Evans will now fight on the Aug. 6 card in Philadelphia.
> 
> According to sources, the UFC is expected to announce Davis' injury and the new UFC 133 main event in the coming hours.
> 
> UFC 133 takes place at the Wells Fargo Center in Philadelphia.





Machida seems appropriate for replacement.


----------



## Ben Beckman (Jul 12, 2011)

Zieg said:


> Machida seems appropriate for replacement.



That sounds like a good idea, didn't think of that when I read about it. I was thinking they could move up Franklin or Lil Nog to fight him, but they're both coming off loses so that wouldn't work. I'd rather them just find something else to do with Rashad (move him to another card), move Franklin v. Lil Nog to the main event, and make this a free card on Spike.....but that's just a dream, no way it'll happen


----------



## Ben Beckman (Jul 12, 2011)

Report: Rashad Evans vs Lyoto Machida rematch booked for UFC 133 on Aug. 6 with Phil Davis hurt



That was fast....I still like my idea though. I say move Evans v. Machida to the co-main event of UFC 134 to give them each another couple weeks to train since 133 is in about 3 weeks and keep my idea about making 133 a free card on spike.

I need to email this idea to Dana White


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 13, 2011)

According to twitter and f/b, Tito Ortiz and Rashad Evans are now fighting each other. Tito originally declined, but looks like he came around.


----------



## Zieg (Jul 14, 2011)

*Matyushenko injured - Matt Hamill faces Alexander Gustafsson*

Injuries! Injuries! Everywhere!

Link removed

Shame the Janitor got hurt. Oh well should be a good fight anyways.


----------



## HInch (Jul 15, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> According to twitter and f/b, Tito Ortiz and Rashad Evans are now fighting each other. Tito originally declined, but looks like he came around.



Yeah, they offered it to Tito and he declined. They then offered it to Ryu, who verbally accepted. Dana then called Ed Soares who then demanded "Anderson Silva money" according to Dana, who said something along the lines of "he'll make Anderson Silva money when he does what fucking Anderson Silva has done" and pretty much hung up. They went back to Tito, and after some negotiating he agreed.

Now most may notice that both Lyoto and Silva make $200,000 a fight. By "Anderson Silva money" Machida (Soares) means the PPV buys cut. He'd be entitled to a base figure due to it being the main event fight, but it would be a much smaller figure than Anderson would get. Or Anderson _has fucking earned_.

Soare's ballsy move was due to Dana being desperate for a new challenger after Tito originally turned it down, plus Lyoto having one fight left (I believe) which would be this one. However it went downhill because Dana White does not negotiate with terrorists and Tito, being someone with a brain (sometimes) negotiated _before_ verbally accepting the fight.

Machida on Anderson money. Oh boy that's a good one.

EDIT:

Update, courtesy of :



			
				Machida said:
			
		

> “I wanted a guarantee to fight [Evans at UFC 133],” said Machida. “My manager, ‘Joinha’ [Jorge Guimaraes], called me and I said at first that I was excited to be in the lineup. But, after meeting with my team, we saw that it wouldn’t be a good idea, especially because Dana White wanted me to travel to the U.S. immediately to have my training camp there. Many of the members of my corner don’t have visas right now. Then, I said, ‘If you want me to fight, pay me as a champion. Pay me like you pay Anderson Silva.’”



Yeah, I know it's Sherdog, but at least it's an interview.


----------



## Jibutters (Jul 15, 2011)

what's this about machida having one fight left?


----------



## HInch (Jul 16, 2011)

Jihad said:


> what's this about machida having one fight left?



I could be off but I remember reading he signed a 5 fight deal after Rampage.

So...Shogun x2, Rampage, Couture and who ever's next.


----------



## Skylark (Jul 16, 2011)

HInch said:


> I could be off but I remember reading he signed a 5 fight deal after Rampage.
> 
> So...Shogun x2, Rampage, Couture and who ever's next.



How can you put the two lines, "after Rampage" and "Shogun x2", in the same post? Machida never fought Shogun twice after Rampage, he fought Rampage after he fought Shogun twice so that makes it Rampage, Couture, and three more fights.

Good job, Hinch.


----------



## eHav (Jul 16, 2011)

Skylark said:


> How can you put the two lines, "after Rampage" and "Shogun x2", in the same post? Machida never fought Shogun twice after Rampage, he fought Rampage after he fought Shogun twice so that makes it Rampage, Couture, and three more fights.
> 
> Good job, Hinch.



perhaps he meant rashad


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 16, 2011)

HInch said:


> Yeah, they offered it to Tito and he declined. They then offered it to Ryu, who verbally accepted. Dana then called Ed Soares who then demanded "Anderson Silva money" according to Dana, who said something along the lines of "he'll make Anderson Silva money when he does what fucking Anderson Silva has done" and pretty much hung up. They went back to Tito, and after some negotiating he agreed.
> 
> Now most may notice that both Lyoto and Silva make $200,000 a fight. By "Anderson Silva money" Machida (Soares) means the PPV buys cut. He'd be entitled to a base figure due to it being the main event fight, but it would be a much smaller figure than Anderson would get. Or Anderson _has fucking earned_.
> 
> ...




an SI article about it


prety much Dana being Dana


----------



## Ben Beckman (Jul 17, 2011)

http://*winningeleven*blog.com/blog/game-play-videos/

Is it bad that I find this hilarious, not the fighters getting injured part, but just by picturing the look on Dana and Joe Silvas faces when they get the call that someone on the main card is injured, then they find a replacement, and then someone else gets injured and they have to start all over again. This is gonna be, what, the third time they've had to change the main card. First Davis, then Matyushenko, now Nogueira, and I think I can remember at least another 2 or 3 changes that've been made to the undercard.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 17, 2011)

Jihad said:


> what's this about machida having one fight left?




The UFC doesn't do Don King-esque contracts where fighters are tied to an exclusive promotion for 5-20 years.  

They do contracts based on a number of fights.  I think a typical contract is around 5 fights.

When their contract ends they can re-negociate or the fighter has the option of moving to another promotion like Strikeforce.

In some cases, its good for their contract to end, they can re-negociate a new contract for more money or better terms.


----------



## HInch (Jul 17, 2011)

Skylark said:


> How can you put the two lines, "after Rampage" and "Shogun x2", in the same post? Machida never fought Shogun twice after Rampage, he fought Rampage after he fought Shogun twice so that makes it Rampage, Couture, and three more fights.
> 
> Good job, Hinch.





eHav said:


> perhaps he meant rashad



Pretty much this.


----------



## Zieg (Jul 17, 2011)

Franklin scratched from the ufc 133.

Ebersole and Hallman moved up to the main card.

Akiyama vs Belfort new co-main event.


----------



## hambim336 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi

You can find this info by using search box in the top of website with some keywords related before posting questions.

If you want to get more materials that related to this topic, you can visit: Nightclub promoter contract

Best regards.


----------



## Ben Beckman (Jul 18, 2011)

hambim336 said:


> Hi
> 
> You can find this info by using search box in the top of website with some keywords related before posting questions.



Wrong thread?


----------



## Nathen (Jul 18, 2011)

Most likely


----------



## Zieg (Jul 18, 2011)

*Report: Overeem removed from SF HW GP*


* Daniel Cormier * probable replacement 
*Reason*




> "Stikeforce has requested me to accept the fight for Sept. 10, to agree on that, but I have not agreed on it and I also had some emails, some questions asked, is the fight confirmed? No, the fight is not confirmed. I do not confirm it and I will not confirm it ... What's going to happen next, I don't know. I've had some threats of cutting me out of the tournament if I don't participate. I don't know if they're going to do it. Personally, I don't like to be threatened. If people start talking like that then...be my guest, but then I'm really not going to sing to their tune. For them to unilaterally declare, okay, [September 10] is going to be the second round, which I never agreed on, and then threaten me if I don't want it, it...doesn't really show a lot of respect."



[YOUTUBE]1vHRMeRszw4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 18, 2011)

wat                          .


----------



## Tiger (Jul 18, 2011)

Dana White paid them to piss off Overeem for sure.


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 18, 2011)

Just heard about this. Pretty annoyed.

I really hope they can smooth out the issues and make the fight happen.

Oh well, guess I'm rooting for Barnett now. But my interest in the GP will drop tremendously.


----------



## Matariki (Jul 19, 2011)

"I don't care who they put against me," Silva today told MMAjunkie.com through his manager and interpreter, Alex Davis. "If Overeem doesn't want to fight because his toe is hurt, then get me King Kong. Get Josh Barnett and Sergei Kharitonov both. I'll fight them both at the same time.



War Bigfoot


----------



## Ben Beckman (Jul 22, 2011)

Bowles gets Faber

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

And Cruz gets Johnson.....on a free versus card!?!? 

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

I gotta say I'm all for the idea and hope we start seeing it more often once MMA starts getting higher TV ratings and all that good stuff. 

Can't help but wonder how Cruz feels about going from main eventing a PPV to headlining a free card , even though it's on versus so he's done it before.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 22, 2011)

Overeem pulling out isn't a surprise to me. Or being forced out. Or having contract issues. Or whatever problems he's having. Guy seems to do that kind of thing a lot.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 23, 2011)

Very offensive but funny.

Nightclub promoter contract


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 25, 2011)

Hewlani is a fucking terrorist.


----------



## Aokiji (Jul 25, 2011)

Werdum beat Overeem anyway. It's only fair that he doesn't fight Bigfoot. I feel Bigfoot would've whoooped him anyway.


----------



## Masai (Jul 25, 2011)

He shouldn't step on too many toes though. The market elsewhere isn't exactly in great shape these days.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 25, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> Werdum beat Overeem anyway. It's only fair that he doesn't fight Bigfoot. I feel Bigfoot would've whoooped him anyway.


I can only pray that if they ever fight Overeem demolishes Bigfoot. Nossir, I don't like 'im. 



Masai said:


> He shouldn't step on too many toes though. The market elsewhere isn't exactly in great shape these days.



He can still maintain a decent career in Japan. Of course they're probably going to implode in about 2 months again.


----------



## Masai (Jul 25, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He can still maintain a decent career in Japan. Of course they're probably going to implode in about 2 months again.



With the way things are going in Japan though it's not a very reliable fallback option. I don't think there's nearly enough money out there for him away from Zuffa. Not consistently anyway.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 25, 2011)

There's always boxing.


----------



## Masai (Jul 25, 2011)

At least it'd make things in that HW division.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2011)

Fedor vs Henderson

Who you got?


----------



## Masai (Jul 29, 2011)

You'd have to think Fedor even though i'm not sure how seriously he's taking MMA these days.


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 29, 2011)

Reem has been cut from Strikeforce  

This seems...extreme, unless he's going to join the UFC like Diaz :/


----------



## Masai (Jul 30, 2011)

Saw that one coming. It's a shame though and it doesn't leave him with a whole lot of options. It's the bad thing about near monopolies.


----------



## Fearless Leader (Jul 30, 2011)

FEDOR VS HENDO WHO DO I GOT? I'LL TELL YOU WHO IS GOING TO WIN! 

*EVERYONE!* 

Unless the sheer manliness of two titans colliding with simultaneous iron fists of pure heroism tears the universe asunder, of course. Still totally worth it though. Fucking pumped.

Oh, I gotta work late though and sports bar isn't showing this for some ultra gay reason, meaning I'm never going there again out of spite. If any of you guys find a good stream, a link would be greatly appreciated and I'll make you an honorary bro for life.


----------



## Aokiji (Jul 30, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I can only pray that if they ever fight Overeem demolishes Bigfoot. Nossir, I don't like 'im.



Comeon, Bigfoot is a warrior, he can take punishment and actually styas in shape. Overeem gets gunshy against WERDUM of all people. What exactly was he cautious of? His Cain Velasquez/Brock Lesnar like takedowns?  His armpunches? Even though I think Werdum beat him, I think that is because Overeem was too fucking tentative and had shitty a gas tank.

Bigfoot showed massive killer instinct against the GOAT, even taunting him as he was tearing his knee ligaments to shreds. 

He may be a tool, but he is a tough fighter.


----------



## Aokiji (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh and Fedor by armbar.


----------



## Aokiji (Jul 30, 2011)

LOOOOL, one guy tapped, but the ref didn't see it.


----------



## eHav (Jul 30, 2011)

for the guy asking for a link, try here 

Nightclub promoter contract


----------



## Aokiji (Jul 31, 2011)

Man, Coenen got subbed. :amazed

Haterade will get mad.


----------



## eHav (Jul 31, 2011)

fedor  

swarms him, gets hit hard


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 31, 2011)

Fedor, sigh.


----------



## Teach (Jul 31, 2011)

Damn it Fedor.

Oh well.


----------



## Zieg (Jul 31, 2011)

Henderson! Nasty uppercut! Some complaining that Herb stopped it early......


----------



## Early (Jul 31, 2011)

Fedor. lol

Retire homie, we see why you didnt want to get into the UFC. Hes turning into a joke


----------



## Aokiji (Jul 31, 2011)

Early said:


> Fedor. lol
> 
> Retire homie, we see why you didnt want to get into the UFC. Hes turning into a joke



Zuffafags even permeating such a great historical moment.

Hendo is a beast. What a play.


----------



## Teach (Jul 31, 2011)

Early said:


> Fedor. lol
> 
> Retire homie, we see why you didnt want to get into the UFC. Hes turning into a joke



Gotta love em negs this time of the day


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 31, 2011)

That was a crazy 1st round, and it was fair stoppage.


----------



## Aokiji (Jul 31, 2011)

Seriously, that reversal and the uppercut were incredible. Improvd on the fly.


----------



## Teach (Jul 31, 2011)

Fedor is fooling himself. He was clearly out.


----------



## Aokiji (Jul 31, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> That was a crazy 1st round, and it was fair stoppage.



nah, 3 clean strikes aren't enough.

Also, Fedor didn't seem too hurt after he got up.

I mean nothing to bitch about but also not what you'd call a textbook stoppage.

Still impressed by Hendo. He is top 5 LHWs for sure lockdown now.


----------



## Sine (Jul 31, 2011)

fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck


----------



## Zieg (Jul 31, 2011)

Dana White's mood at this moment


----------



## Aokiji (Jul 31, 2011)

If Dana White was standing next to me right now, I would punch his mouth for real.

Dude is a maggot as are certain Sherdog posters.

SMH.

And fedor, i dunno man, i don't think he should take the pussy route and retire cuz he ain't as sharp as he used to be. But fact is HE ISN'T AS SHARP AS HE USED TO BE and not just cuz he lost to a "blown up middleweight" (), his hand looked sloppy as shit, I look better in a street fight.


----------



## HInch (Jul 31, 2011)

My only regret is being banned from Sherdog so I couldn't taste the tears of the thousands of mouth breathing neckbeards who worship the false god.

Also Dan Henderson is p4p the biggest smile creator in MMA.

Also Fedor's priest forgot to counter the sleep spell cast by Henderson's fist.

Also Herb Dean stopped the fight early and robbing us of the chance to see Fedor get KOed twice.

Also Sherdog has crashed multiple times.

Also the broadcast didn't show it but Fedor was stumbling around after getting up. 

Also he was able to get up purely because the fist of justice that is Dan Henderson's H-Bomb decided Fedor should survive and woke him up rather than caved his skull in.

Also things Fedor is good at ducking: Overeem; The UFC. Things he is not good at ducking: Punches.

That's all I've got for now. I've not really talked MMA that much here so I could be in the midst of Fedor country but this post is needed because Dan Henderson is the king of MMA.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2011)

Yesterday's result did not surprise me.  I thought Fedor was vulnerable.  It's a different sport, but this is what Roy Jones Jr seemed like when he started to lose each and every fight.

Time for Fedor to retire.


----------



## HInch (Jul 31, 2011)

I'd put RJJ down to losing his speed and reflexes as age hit him. Same thing happened to Chuck.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 31, 2011)

Early said:


> Fedor. lol
> 
> Retire homie, we see why you didnt want to get into the UFC. Hes turning into a joke



yeah because great champs like tim sylvia and brock lesnar would have really beaten fedor in his prime.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't think fedor should retire, it's not like he's getting blown out

If the ref let the city continue(stopping it wasn't a bad call but lettin it go would have been either) who knows how it would of went

I want to see if he can evolve his game at this stage


----------



## HInch (Jul 31, 2011)

A guy who will not cross train his combat sambo outside of playing with Ernesto Hoost, at an advanced fighting age at the tail end of his career, evolving?

Old dog, new tricks.

And let's be honest, he IS getting blown out. He just got dropped in the first by a middleweight.


----------



## Skylark (Aug 1, 2011)

It was not a difficult fight to call, imo.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 1, 2011)

Disappointing night of fights. But most of them went about how I expected them to. 

I do think the Fedor fight was an early stoppage. I'm not a huge Fedor worshiper, but I do think he could have came back and kept fighting. I think the end result of that fight could have been more of the same though with Hendo coming out the victor. No biggie.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 1, 2011)

Does anyone else find it hypocritical to call Dan Henderson a middleweight, but pretend like Fedor is a legit sized HW? I mean the guy came in at 220 with plenty of fat ~_~.

and Henderson might be small, but he is one of the greatest LHW's of all time (better than Wanderlei and Tito for sure) and he has more knock out power than most HWs ~_~.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't. Not really. 

When Hendo fights at LHW he cuts like 2 pounds. He's always small unless he's at MW. He's  a legit MW. If you want to call Fedor a fat LHW then that's your call, but he has always fought at HW so he's a HW.

Fedor is one of the greatest HW's of all time and he has more knock out power than most  Middleweights.


----------



## Masai (Aug 1, 2011)

It was an early stoppage that's for sure, but still, that guy's just not Fedor. Random bar fighter yes, but Fedor he is not. He's become a caricature of himself, everytime he goes out there it seems he's regressed a bit. If he doesn't wanna do this anymore he shouldn't. I'm sure he could make a comfortable living as a trainer or something else, assuming he doesn't keep butchering his legacy.

This isn't me hating on him. I love the guy, followed his entire career and if people didn't think he was p4p best at one point they just weren't paying attention. But it's become painfully clear that he's just not working hard anymore and what he's doing just won't cut it these days. So stop. If the will isn't there he won't be able to train hard no matter how much he wants to.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Aug 1, 2011)

HInch said:


> My only regret is being banned from Sherdog so I couldn't taste the tears of the thousands of mouth breathing neckbeards who worship the false god.
> 
> Also Dan Henderson is p4p the biggest smile creator in MMA.
> 
> ...



lol. Someone is butthurt about Fedor's legacy, I don' know who is worse, those that worship Fedor as a God or those that sit there on their ass day and night praying for him to lose. Sorry bro, Henderson's legacy will NEVER be on par with Fedors, NEVER. Fedor will always be remembered as the GOAT, that hurts doesn't it? haha


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 1, 2011)

I think Hendo has an incredible legacy. Two divisions, multiple promotion champion that has fought into his 40s and stayed competitive in three weight classes. Similar to Randy Couture but more badass. 

He's fought and beaten a lot of MMA's big names in three weight classes. 

Of course Fedor has a better legacy, but Henderson deserves respect for his accomplishments as well.


----------



## HInch (Aug 1, 2011)

heavy_rasengan said:


> lol. Someone is butthurt about Fedor's legacy, I don' know who is worse, those that worship Fedor as a God or those that sit there on their ass day and night praying for him to lose. Sorry bro, Henderson's legacy will NEVER be on par with Fedors, NEVER. Fedor will always be remembered as the GOAT, that hurts doesn't it? haha



Tasty, tasty tears.

Rampage has asserted his dominance early over Bones via staredown. The games, they begin.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 1, 2011)

Eh, I'd take Bones any day of the week. Rampage has problems landing punches on people who don't have an 82" reach as it is.


----------



## HInch (Aug 1, 2011)

He seems to have all the tools to win. It depends if we get the Rampage who'll take a beating and dish it out harder or the Rampage who will turtle and gas in the face of pressure. 

I think Jones takes it if we see the Rampage who showed up against Hamill.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 1, 2011)

It's a winnable fight for Rampage, but only if he can effectively clinch with Jones or get on the inside without taking a boatload of damage. That's a tall order for anyone.


----------



## Roger Smith (Aug 1, 2011)

HInch said:


> He seems to have all the tools to win. It depends if we get the Rampage who'll take a beating and dish it out harder or the Rampage who will turtle and gas in the face of pressure.
> 
> I think Jones takes it if we see the Rampage who showed up against Hamill.



Rampage has been in 5 round fights and Jones has shown to slowdown.

Even if Rampage falls there is still Stephan Bonnar waiting in the shadows.

Bonnar never loses he just runs out of time. The Machida and Soszynski cuts were miracles to behold.

Bonnar is coming for the belt.


----------



## HInch (Aug 1, 2011)

Roger Smith said:


> Rampage has been in 5 round fights and Jones has shown to slowdown.
> 
> Even if Rampage falls there is still Stephan Bonnar waiting in the shadows.
> 
> ...



Yeah but Rampage looked tired after two last fight. He can have the necessary cardio, but he didn't show it lst time round.

And Rampage's clinch is not strong. Jones' offensive clinch is very good. Rampage would be wise to keep his distance.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't. Not really.
> 
> When Hendo fights at LHW he cuts like 2 pounds. He's always small unless he's at MW. He's  a legit MW. If you want to call Fedor a fat LHW then that's your call, but he has always fought at HW so he's a HW.
> 
> Fedor is one of the greatest HW's of all time and he has more knock out power than most  Middleweights.




Dan Henderson's best wins all came at LHW. Why would it matter if he cuts little weight, the dude fights LHW. That's like making fun of a WW for losing to Manny Pac. Frankie Edgar never fought at no featherweight, and hes the best LW in the world. He doesn't cut any more weight than Hendo does.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 1, 2011)

Fedor's best wins all came at HW. I'm not sure what you're even arguing anymore. Hendo at LHW = Fedor at HW. Neither cut any weight to fight and consistently fight larger opponents.

Granted Hendo hasn't fought anyone the size of Antonio Silva, but he did fight and defeat Big Nog once.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Aug 1, 2011)

HInch said:


> Tasty, tasty tears.
> 
> Rampage has asserted his dominance early over Bones via staredown. The games, they begin.



lol. Not really, i'm not a Fedor fanatic. Fedor fanatics still claim that he is the best in the world today which is obviously false and which I will readily admit. Though, at the same time, i can readily admit that it "seems" that his best days are now behind him. Even so, i'm not an illogical Fedor hater that hates him for the sake of others praising him (which it seems you are). He is the heavyweight GOAT, this is statistically proven, but he is no longer the greatest fighter in the world and he hasn't been for a long time. 

Though, it is still very annoying for people like you to jump on him every time he loses considering even he has stated countless times that he has never claimed to be the best or the over sensationalized figure that fans have made of him. Again, I dont know which is worse, the nuthuggers or the haters, at least they both provide a good laugh, thats for sure.


----------



## HInch (Aug 1, 2011)

Still going, sweet.

Now, that Russian guy aside, here's the MMA question on _everyone's_ lips:

Can Miesha Tate get people to care about women's MMA by being cute, as Gina is a movie star and Cyborg is hunting endangered predators bare handed in the jungles.

No, no she can't. Gina was the beginning and end of "mainstream" women's MMA but hey here's a picture.



RIP women's MMA.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Aug 1, 2011)

HInch said:


> Still going, sweet.
> 
> Translation: I don't know jack shit about MMA aside from making stupid and deluded remarks about a fighter that I don't like simply because too many people do like him. As for his merits and achievements, I don't give a shit about that either because again, I don't know jack about this sport.



At least you can admit it! Concession accepted.


----------



## Aokiji (Aug 1, 2011)

Here are my thoughts: Sherdog is full of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). There are people who actually have the guts to claim that Fedor was out there. :rofl he was neither out nor was the stoppage timely. I mean, I ain't gonna act as if Herb gave the fight to hendo cuz Hendo was the better fighter clearly that day and he would've probably finished him if herb had waited a couple of seconds, but denying that this was premature is ludacris.

Fedor is really sloppy now man, I agree now that he has a higher chance of doing something at HW than LHW. 

About Tate, i was impressed honestly, she's strong and has good grappling, also, that X-factor. ()

About rampage, if he had better footwork his chances to win here would be 80% at the least, but as it is, IDK. 

I still think Jones is vastly overrated. Let him fight a top guy whom he doesn't almost kill with a 1 out of 50 shot in the first 10 seconds.


----------



## Aokiji (Aug 1, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Does anyone else find it hypocritical to call Dan Henderson a middleweight, but pretend like Fedor is a legit sized HW? I mean the guy came in at 220 with plenty of fat ~_~.
> 
> and Henderson might be small, but he is one of the greatest LHW's of all time (*better than Wanderlei* and Tito for sure) and he has more knock out power than most HWs ~_~.



Calm down dude.

Although, after last fight, that might actually be the case.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 1, 2011)

I only watch Meisha's fight to see her ass jiggle.


----------



## Roger Smith (Aug 1, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> claim that Fedor was out there. :rofl he was neither out nor was the stoppage timely. I mean, I ain't gonna act as if Herb gave the fight to hendo cuz Hendo was the better fighter clearly that day and he would've probably finished him if herb had waited a couple of seconds, but denying that this was premature is ludacris.



No bro.
[YOUTUBE]Rvx4Blxt2DM[/YOUTUBE]

After the fight. Fedor was done. If Herb let it continue Fedor would be put into a even deeper sleep. Not premature in the slightest.


----------



## Aokiji (Aug 1, 2011)

Roger Smith said:


> No bro.
> [YOUTUBE]Rvx4Blxt2DM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> After the fight. Fedor was done. If Herb let it continue Fedor would be put into a even deeper sleep. Not premature in the slightest.



Lol EVEN DEEPER SLEEP.

It could not have been that deep as he was able to get up 2 seconds later.

I can see how this was a KO now, but, going by common MMA practice, you wait at least for 5 punches to connect cleanly, before you step in.

There is a reason why people call this premature and it#s not because they are Fedor nuthuggers.

But yes, this seems to be at least a flash KO. At the least.

I stand corrected. But it seemed that the other punches have woken him up. Fedor might've recovered.

Seriously, my overall opinion hasn't changed. Defnitely not a textbook stoppage, should've waited a bit, but it's not like Fedor got robbed.


----------



## Aokiji (Aug 1, 2011)

HInch said:


> I'd put RJJ down to losing his speed and reflexes as age hit him. Same thing happened to Chuck.



Fedor slowed down too. His relatively sloppy striking never got exposed because he was mad fast. He is not that extraordinary so he can't land that easily anymore.

Also, Chuck was done in by his worsened chin and and people who could actually strike with him/outstrike him.



HInch said:


> A guy who will not cross train his combat sambo outside of playing with Ernesto Hoost, at an advanced fighting age at the tail end of his career, evolving?
> 
> Old dog, new tricks.
> 
> And let's be honest, he IS getting blown out. He just got dropped in the first by a middleweight.



Pretty sure Hendo wasn't anywhere 185, neither fight night, nor weigh in. Also, Hendo is a huge MW when he fights there, guy can barely make the cut, refer to Silva and Shields fights. he compained about his tank in both fights.

Also, chill out dude, nobody here nuthugs Fedor, not anymmore since the Big foot fight.

if you want to hate on nuthuggers, hate on Anderson Silva/Jon Jones huggers.


----------



## HInch (Aug 2, 2011)

heavy_rasengan said:


> At least you can admit it! Concession accepted.



Oh wow, the argument of a 12 year old. Nothing says "welp I'm all out of ideas" like quote editing.

I really didn't want to actually get into a Fedor discussion. I mean REALLY. People seem to have taken the jokes and mockery way too hard. (See: All the negs I got because sense of humour are for people who's fighters won.)

So let me earn the negs instead (WARNING: THIS WILL INFURIATE YOU. PLEASE DO NOT OPEN THE SPOILER UNLESS YOU CAN HANDLE YOUR EMOTIONS. SWEEP THE LEG.):


*Spoiler*: __ 



Firstly: Fedor's ground game has been overrated from the beginning.

Evidence - Fedor's biggest win against a top MMA grappler in his weight class (and biggest win full stop) is against Big Nog. He neutralized Nog's groundgame and demolished him from his guard in his first fight. Now, how can I spin such a performance against king racist Fyodoor? By using the evidence from . In their first fight, Nog had to have painkillers injected into his spine before the match because his back was so screwed up he couldn't stand up un-aided.

Of course, Fedor had a second proper fight with Nog, right? Yep. And he avoided the ground like a plague. The one time he did go to the ground with Nog? Bell save after being mounted and Nog was halfway to an armbar.

Then of course there's being wrestle-fucked by a amateur in combat sambo (Blagoi), having two separate Americana's put on by Mark Fucking Hunt (Anyone who says "he knew what he was doing and that he was safe the whole time" automatically voids their opinion.) Also Hunt, who had the ground game of a child, also controlled him from top position.

His ground game was also ran over by Bigfoot, something you can't attribute to a loss of speed.

In fact his submissions have all come over people with questionable to hilarious groundgames, or in the case of Matt lindland, middleweights who he had to grab the ropes against in order to gain leverage in the first place. An amusing sidenote? He also grabbed the fence against Hendo*. Weird how he needs such assistance against middleweights.
*
*Spoiler*: __ 



Warned and threatened with losing a point, in fact.



And let's not forget, against a kickboxer with a very limited ground game, he could not do anything of note on the ground.

Oh and Arona, a light heavyweight, out-grappled him in RINGS. And before you say "wah wah if there was ground&pound he'd win" no. Arona was the one with top position. He was the one with back mount. Ground and pound would only have served to gain Arona a decision, which most people with a brain still think he earned anyway.

Swept by inferior sport sambo having Heath Herring, doctors stepped in as he was gassing etc. In fact do any of you *remember* when the fight was stopped? Herring on top, in fucking side control.

Oh and he couldn't submit Semmy Schilt, Mr. "I get subbed by middleweights in a variety of amusing ways." Instead he had to work for a victory. Yuki Kondo smiled all the way through it, no doubt.

Oh, out-grappled (LOL SWEPT) and back mounted by Bret "at least I can beat my wife" Rogers.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Your GOAT in a 20 year old sport, having a person with no groundgame...Or technical skills whatsoever, right where he wants him:




Misc. feats: Back taken by both Coleman and Randleman. Triangle defence against Werdum = thrashing around. Josh Koschek has more heart than Fedor. (Sorry, had yo be done, he did quit during the Bigfoot beating though. Dana would have lambasted him in the UFC for that. This is my one troll comment, let me have it. ".")

His only impressive feat against a grappler came when that grappler was so doped up on pain killers just to function. Fantastic.

Then there's the other variables: Poison management with questionable ties, horrible exploitation and their laughable fight excuses including the "spell" being cast on him when he didn't have his priest, calling Overeem a juicer despite him passing cold whilst Kiril failed a steroid check (although in his defence, he got rid of all his principles when wanting to fight 3 time steroid test failure Josh Barnett.), calling Bigfoot a juicer after that loss, THEN saying . _incredible_ amount of useless, gimme, padding fights, hanging with the white supremacists etc. These are not factors in fighting though. Well bar the fighting cream puffs and small guys. Oh and the whole "hard working, simple athlete" thing is obviously a faade due to: Prima Dona contract demands; refusal to fight top heavyweights. Also: 

And of course your first comeback will be: BUT BUT BUT FEDOR IS SMALL. Yes, and you wonder why he's never cut down to 205? 205 during Fedor's prime, in both the US and Japan, was one of the most talent stacked divisions in MMA over 155 lbs. Wandy, Shogun, Rampage, Couture, Liddell, Vitor, Hendo (sometimes), Arona, Ortiz (err...), Babalu etc. The skill and athlete difference between heavyweight and LHW was massive. He'd not be able to beat up judoka, fat guys, giants with no skill whatsoever and generally have freakshow fights. He'd have to, , fight top, well rounded opposition. Like wrestlers who also have sub defence. (See: Arona, Ivanov losses.)

For giggles.

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://i52.tinypic.com/dmxyu0.gif




Also, the GOAT shit. Not one fighter from this era, not one, will be even be considered for the GOAT in fifty years. The sport is 15 years old in legitimate eyes, with Shooto adding to that total. No fighter who could beat up pro wrestlers, fat guys who's dad used to get tapped by Rickson Gracie, giant, unskilled, depressed Koreans or shot wrestlers who are 10 years removed from their prime will even be looked at in the future. The heavyweight division is one of the weakest in MMA, and always has been. Bereft of athletes or elite fighters, Fedor will just be a footnote in fifty years time.

Please mark all rebuttals in neg form as actually trying to debate this is obviously going to fail. I'm sorry, I love Japanese MA too, but instead of holding onto false prophets, support the true legends of Japanese MMA. Sakurabe, Sato, KID, Bas, Yuki, Wandy, Nig Nog, Hendo, Gomi, Shogun etc. Etc. Guys who fought the best, in competitive divisions, and won. (Or in Nog's case ripped though RINGS and PRIDE despite being half blind and having a body akin to when he got run over by a truck.)

And just to get some anger, here's the greatest post-fight quote I've heard. It is concerning Bigfoot beating him:



			
				SA poster Gomi Pile said:
			
		

> pudgy druid easily defeated by troll, blames mage



I probably come off as the biggest cunt in this thread, but tasty, tasty tears etc.




Vadim contacts my people (via threats) and gets me to edit this post in 3...2...

*Now*, in order to show I'm not a horrible human being who hates everything and everyone, here's two links to years of research on grappling and striking credentials I did for Sherdog. Please use them for your informational pleasure. I think I did a slightly updated version of both on the KTT and Kakutougi forums but both are down (no they aren't, learn to use Google man.) so welp those old ones are the best you'll get. I may one day update them all and post them here but probably not because I hated doing it.



 KTT forums Version which may look nicer.

They both cut off in 2009. So they're two years out now. Still incredibly relevant though! Please note I didn't add these to try and offset the fury of Fedor fans. I really, really enjoy pointing out his flaws and how he is not worthy of the praise given.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2011)

Someone doesn't like Fedor.


----------



## HInch (Aug 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Someone doesn't like Fedor.



I'm not sure if it's because I find the quality of fighter/athlete and the talent pool size decreases as the weight class goes up or just because I can't buy in to failed marketing regarding his fighting stature. Either way, yeah, I have no love for Fedor or the M-1 criminals whatsoever. 

I like Aleks though? Do I get points for that?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2011)

Sure you get some points, I guess, but consider this: Fedor decisioned Cro Cop whereas Aleks got KTFO by him.


I tend to think that Fedor is mostly mythical hype and that he isn't quite as good as a lot of his (let me borrow a Sherdog term) nuthuggers claim he is. I think there were and still are a few UFC HWs that would have beaten him back in his so-called prime.


----------



## HInch (Aug 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Sure you get some points, I guess, but consider this: Fedor decisioned Cro Cop whereas Aleks got KTFO by him.



True, but I don't judge fighters on their wins, more their attitude to fighting, life in general and how they perform in the ring. Aleks be crazy.




CrazyMoronX said:


> I tend to think that Fedor is mostly mythical hype and that he isn't quite as good as a lot of his (let me borrow a Sherdog term) nuthuggers claim he is. I think there were and still are a few UFC HWs that would have beaten him back in his so-called prime.



Agreement. I'll leave it at that, my "wah wah Fedor" thesis was pretty blanketing so if I carry on I really will be rolling in red. 

I always wondered what would have happened to the heavyweight division if 

A) Ricco was able to keep weight off without the use of cocaine and maybe even had a good work ethic back in his prime...

B) Randleman developed some, ANY submission defence.

C) Kerr could take a hit and you know, didn;t have a bitch girlfriend + pain killer dependancy.

Ahh, what could have been.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Aug 2, 2011)

> Firstly: Fedor's ground game has been overrated from the beginning.
> 
> Evidence - Fedor's biggest win against a top MMA grappler in his weight class (and biggest win full stop) is against Big Nog. He neutralized Nog's groundgame and demolished him from his guard in his first fight. Now, how can I spin such a performance against king racist Fyodoor? By using the evidence from . In their first fight, Nog had to have painkillers injected into his spine before the match because his back was so screwed up he couldn't stand up un-aided.



Do you have any actual evidence for this, or is it heresay? I might as well believe that Fedor was put under a spell. Even if this is true, i'm not much of the excuse type like those Tyson nuthuggers that give 101 excuses for why Tyson became such a fail. If Nog thought he could fight, which he did, then that is enough. Cry me a river. If some spontaneous evidence came up that dictated that Fedor had a broken arm/shoulder/some shit before the Henderson fight, i would similarly dismiss it, because as soon as he stepped into that ring and accepted the fight, all the excuses went out the window.



> Of course, Fedor had a second proper fight with Nog, right? Yep. And he avoided the ground like a plague. The one time he did go to the ground with Nog? Bell save after being mounted and Nog was halfway to an armbar.



What fight were you watching? How did he "avoid" the ground like a plague? Just because he was "less" on the ground than the previous fight does not entail that it was out of fear or whatever the fuck you are implying. Ohhh NOOO the BELL SAVED HIM, maybe Nog shoulda done that armbar before right? Yeah that would have been a good fucking idea. Lol first you blame Nog's spine and now its THE BELL. All you Fedor haters are the same, you attempt to degrade fedor using oversensationalized bullshit and try to pass it off as facts.




> Then of course there's being wrestle-fucked by a amateur in combat sambo (Blagoi), having two separate Americana's put on by Mark Fucking Hunt (Anyone who says "he knew what he was doing and that he was safe the whole time" automatically voids their opinion.) Also Hunt, who had the ground game of a child, also controlled him from top position.



I'll give you the first. Sustaining and defending moves on the ground is also part of the ground game. So while you in your extremely biased viewpoint may see it as Fedor getting trapped by two Americana's, I can see it as Fedor getting out of TWO SEPARATE AMERICANAS.



> His ground game was also ran over by Bigfoot, something you can't attribute to a loss of speed.



Anyone that knows anything about Fedor could see with relative ease that Fedor was obviously past his best days when fighting Bigfoot, you could see it in the first 30 seconds of the match, that this Fedor is not the same Fedor that fought Nog or submitted Sylvia. Though of course only you would try to use this as an argument. I've already admitted that I haven't considered Fedor as the best for a very long time. (His fight with Bigfoot obviously included)




> Oh and Arona, a light heavyweight, out-grappled him in RINGS. And before you say "wah wah if there was ground&pound he'd win" no. Arona was the one with top position. He was the one with back mount. Ground and pound would only have served to gain Arona a decision, which most people with a brain still think he earned anyway.



lol who thinks he earned it? You and your bandwagon of haters? Not very credible. Not saying that judges dont make mistakes but professional judges vs biased haters??.....HMMMMMMM TOUGH ONE

The rest of your supposed degrading of Fedor's ground game is again some oversensationalized bullshit with your main arguments coming in the form of "he was STRUGGLING against this guy!, he couldn't SUBMIT this guy!" which are very stupid arguments. You even managed to throw some Ad Hominem's in there, nice. Your doin my job all by yourself!



> And of course your first comeback will be: BUT BUT BUT FEDOR IS SMALL. Yes, and you wonder why he's never cut down to 205? 205 during Fedor's prime, in both the US and Japan, was one of the most talent stacked divisions in MMA over 155 lbs. Wandy, Shogun, Rampage, Couture, Liddell, Vitor, Hendo (sometimes), Arona, Ortiz (err...), Babalu etc. The skill and athlete difference between heavyweight and LHW was massive. He'd not be able to beat up judoka, fat guys, giants with no skill whatsoever and generally have freakshow fights. He'd have to, , fight top, well rounded opposition. Like wrestlers who also have sub defence. (See: Arona, Ivanov losses.)



P1 Fedor never cut down to 205
P2 I think the best fighters were around that weight
C3 Therefore, Fedor is a frightened little bitch.

lol. This is getting ridiculous now. Don't make a wall of text only to include ludicrous shit like this. Maybe these assumptions disguised as arguments may work with you and your friends while you guys piss on a poster of Fedor, but down here, you'll only get laughed at.




> Also, the GOAT shit. Not one fighter from this era, not one, will be even be considered for the GOAT in fifty years. The sport is 15 years old in legitimate eyes, with Shooto adding to that total. No fighter who could beat up pro wrestlers, fat guys who's dad used to get tapped by Rickson Gracie, giant, unskilled, depressed Koreans or shot wrestlers who are 10 years removed from their prime will even be looked at in the future. The heavyweight division is one of the weakest in MMA, and always has been. Bereft of athletes or elite fighters, Fedor will just be a footnote in fifty years time.



Well no fucking shit, obviously the GOAT isn't set in stone. LOL @ Fedor not even being looked at in the future. 

Fedor has beaten 3 UFC Heavyweight champions (Coleman, Randleman, Nogueira) , 2 K1 WGP winner (Schilt, Hunt) an olympic wrestler (Lindland) an olympic judoka (Ogawa), 2 K1 top fighters (Choi, Cro cop) and others skilled fighters (Babalu, Arona, Herring,).

These were the rankings by the major sports publications of the major opponents of Fedor at the time he was facing them.

Brett Rogers ranked 5th
Andrei Arlovski ranked 2nd
Tim Sylvia 4th
Mark Hunt 8th
Semmy Schilt 10th
Heath Herring 3rd
Nog I 1st
Kevin Randleman I 8th
Nog II 2nd
Cro Cop 3rd
Matt Lindland 2nd 
Ricardo Arona 6th

1/3 of ALL his fights were against TOP RANKED competition.
Not to mention that he also fought against many other skilled fighters such as Babalu, Ogawa, Coleman etc. It seems you are new to MMA and you are looking at everything from now and talking as much shit as you can but if you actually watched MMA at those times, you would know how anticipated and respected much of these fighters were at that time. 

From his first victory against Big Nog in 2003 to his last against Rogers in 2009, he fought 8 top ranked fighters among the others, winning undefeated. He fought undefeated for almost ten years. Point me to a heavy-weight MMA fighter with a better resume than this. Just point me to it and we will compare. I'm not a Fedor nuthugger, I can openly admit that he is not the best fighter today, that he has not been the best fighter in a long time. I can also admit that his status as GOAT is debatable but to view him as the trash fighter that you are describing is just stupid. You don't know anything about him or MMA, stop acting like you do. I'm sure you and your bandwagon of haters are more intelligible than the multitude of sports publications and analysts that consider him as the GOAT. What amazes me is not the fact that you don't consider him as the GOAT, its the fact that you don't even consider him as a good fighter or a decent fighter, you completely overlook his resume and merits and openly state that he is trash. I don't know if you are being wilfully ignorant or if you are actually that biased.


Some Fedor ownage. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6n65OGv50o&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HInch (Aug 2, 2011)

heavy_rasengan said:


> Do you have any actual evidence for this, or is it heresay?



...There's a link to the book in question which states it right there in my text.  I...I don't know what else I can do? It's literally right there. (Pro tip: If you click links, they magic themselves to other pages!)





heavy_rasengan said:


> What fight were you watching? How did he "avoid" the ground like a plague? Just because he was "less" on the ground than the previous fight does not entail that it was out of fear or whatever the fuck you are implying. Ohhh NOOO the BELL SAVED HIM, maybe Nog shoulda done that armbar before right? Yeah that would have been a good fucking idea. Lol first you blame Nog's spine and now its THE BELL. All you Fedor haters are the same, you attempt to degrade fedor using oversensationalized bullshit and try to pass it off as facts.



Fedor stated his game plan was to not go to the ground in this fight due to the threat. Nog had been training his wrestling and put on muscle mass, so Fedor changed it. This means that Fedor himself acknowledged Nog's supriority on the ground and game planned accordingly. Smart game plan? Yes. Admission of inferiority? Yes. It's Nog's own fault/his crappy wrestling for not getting him down? Yes. Does it still show in a few minutes Nog was in total control on the ground? Yes. I never said his back was screwing in the third fight, by the way. Hence why he handled Fedor so much better in that short time frame on the ground. 



heavy_rasengan said:


> I'll give you the first. Sustaining and defending moves on the ground is also part of the ground game. So while you in your extremely biased viewpoint may see it as Fedor getting trapped by two Americana's, I can see it as Fedor getting out of TWO SEPARATE AMERICANAS.



Cool. He escaped two American's by a guy who knew so little about the submission that he held the hands rather than wrist. Oh wait, that means that someone who can't even do the submission properly still put him in two. Damn.



heavy_rasengan said:


> Anyone that knows anything about Fedor could see with relative ease that Fedor was obviously past his best days when fighting Bigfoot, you could see it in the first 30 seconds of the match, that this Fedor is not the same Fedor that fought Nog or submitted Sylvia. Though of course only you would try to use this as an argument. I've already admitted that I haven't considered Fedor as the best for a very long time. (His fight with Bigfoot obviously included)




Remind me what indication there was of him being past his best? You know, other than psychic attacks from wizards in the crowd. You're just making an assumption for the purposes of easing the defeat.



heavy_rasengan said:


> lol who thinks he earned it? You and your bandwagon of haters? Not very credible. Not saying that judges dont make mistakes but professional judges vs biased haters??.....HMMMMMMM TOUGH ONE



Well, of course, who am I to question Japanese judging, in a promotion which derived from worked bouts and who's biggest fight, Karelin versus Maeda, was a work? I am so silly. I'm sure the athletic commission looked into the fight and lol.



heavy_rasengan said:


> The rest of your supposed degrading of Fedor's ground game is again some oversensationalized bullshit with your main arguments coming in the form of "he was STRUGGLING against this guy!, he couldn't SUBMIT this guy!" which are very stupid arguments. You even managed to throw some Ad Hominem's in there, nice. Your doin my job all by yourself!



Oh cool you didn't refute a single point. I guess it's easier to work off Fight Finder.



heavy_rasengan said:


> P1 Fedor never cut down to 205
> P2 I think the best fighters were around that weight
> C3 Therefore, Fedor is a frightened little bitch.



Or, his management are protecting their cash cow? Ding ding ding.



heavy_rasengan said:


> lol. This is getting ridiculous now. Don't make a wall of text only to include ludicrous shit like this. Maybe these assumptions disguised as arguments may work with you and your friends while you guys piss on a poster of Fedor, but down here, you'll only get laughed at.



Gotcha, not making a single counter point again. This point I'm making generally. If anyone, ANYONE thinks the fighters of today will be considered in the top ten GOAT in 50, 100 years down the road, you're on too much meth. Our sport is in its infancy. The training is still rough, and we don;t even have a generation of fighters who were raised studying MMA. We have wrestlers who have no where else to go, kick boxers looking for a payday and psychopaths from the deep south and midwest. We're the bare-knuckle, pre- duchess of Queesnbury boxing. This isn;t a bad thing, the fighters of today will be pioneers, those who paved the way for modern MMA and its training in the future.



heavy_rasengan said:


> Well no fucking shit, obviously the GOAT isn't set in stone. LOL @ Fedor not even being looked at in the future.



See above. You cuss a lot. 



heavy_rasengan said:


> Fedor has beaten 3 UFC Heavyweight champions (Coleman, Randleman, Nogueira) , 2 K1 WGP winner (Schilt, Hunt) an olympic wrestler (Lindland) an olympic judoka (Ogawa), 2 K1 top fighters (Choi, Cro cop) and others skilled fighters (Babalu, Arona, Herring,).



Coleman, past his prime, lack of submission defene is legendary.
Randleman, see above, but without the taint of also being in a worked match before.
Nog, covered earlier. His biggest win and most credible was Nog III.
Hunt, mentioned above. Hardly any MMA experience. No groundgame, had a close decision win over a LHW and welp two (poor) Americanas.
Schilt? YUKI KONDO.
Lindland, middleweight. Rope holding.
Ogawa, Utter, utter shit. Even the biggest Fedor fanboy wouldn't list this.
Choi, lol. Minowaman. lol.
Cro Cop, good win, but seriously, couldn't finish him? With his uber dangerous groundgame?
Babalu, LHW.
Arona, been covered.
Herring, fight stopped when Herring had side control. Please do justify it. Please please please.



heavy_rasengan said:


> Brett Rogers ranked 5th
> Andrei Arlovski ranked 2nd
> Tim Sylvia 4th
> Mark Hunt 8th
> ...



What, no evidence to back these up? Dude, I'm disappointed. Feel free to also list in which weight class they were ranked.

This was a blast. I appreciate you taking the time to debate with me. Have a positive rep.


----------



## HInch (Aug 2, 2011)

This is not a joke link:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2011)

Chael says the darndest things.


----------



## HInch (Aug 2, 2011)

Now and forever #1 p4p shit talker and Ultimate Twitterer.


----------



## Aokiji (Aug 2, 2011)

Excuses, excuses...


----------



## HInch (Aug 3, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> Excuses, excuses...



Sonnen doesn't make excuses!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2011)

Chael doesn't make excuses or fabricate grudges. He is going to fight even if he breaks his legs.


----------



## HInch (Aug 3, 2011)

No matter how much he needs to troll, wrestlefuck or inject, Chael will find a way.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2011)

Too bad Chael never became a politician. He would have been epic. Chael Sonnen for President whenever he gets old enough.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Aug 3, 2011)

HInch said:


> ...There's a link to the book in question which states it right there in my text.  I...I don't know what else I can do? It's literally right there. (Pro tip: If you click links, they magic themselves to other pages!)



You can provide me with concrete evidence rather than circumstantial shit like what a fighter's trainer says. Give me the page number and actual quote in the book or else its as credible as Fedor being put on a spell. 




> Fedor stated his game plan was to not go to the ground in this fight due to the threat. Nog had been training his wrestling and put on muscle mass, so Fedor changed it. This means that Fedor himself acknowledged Nog's supriority on the ground and game planned accordingly. Smart game plan? Yes. Admission of inferiority? Yes. It's Nog's own fault/his crappy wrestling for not getting him down? Yes. Does it still show in a few minutes Nog was in total control on the ground? Yes. I never said his back was screwing in the third fight, by the way. Hence why he handled Fedor so much better in that short time frame on the ground.



He already wasted him on the ground once, he had nothing to prove. His superiority was already established. Fedor wanting to change up the game plan was his own choice, your argument holds no merit. The sheer bias is shining in your posts as you attempt to state anything to your advantage without looking at other sides, intellectual dishonesty. "in a few minutes Nog was in control". Is that the best you got lol? Nog was able to control the ground game for a few mins? hahahaha, oh man. True he was, he is also one of the most skilled BJJ practitioners to ever grace this sport. 





> Cool. He escaped two American's by a guy who knew so little about the submission that he held the hands rather than wrist. Oh wait, that means that someone who can't even do the submission properly still put him in two. Damn.



Yeah, and if Fedor was a shit fighter, he would have been submitted right? Or is getting people into submissions but not submitting them, bonus points for you? Moot point is moot.




> Remind me what indication there was of him being past his best? You know, other than psychic attacks from wizards in the crowd. You're just making an assumption for the purposes of easing the defeat.



You just demonstrated that you don't know shit about Fedor. Anyone with any basic knowledge of Fedor would tell you that he started to decline in 2009 (Rogers fight). The decline was apparent after his loss to Werdum. So it would logically entail that he would be on a decline during his fight with Bigfoot. From Rogers-Bigfoot, he looked nothing like before, slower, fatter, sloppier, less training, etc. 




> Well, of course, who am I to question Japanese judging, in a promotion which derived from worked bouts and who's biggest fight, Karelin versus Maeda, was a work? I am so silly. I'm sure the athletic commission looked into the fight and lol.



Again, i don't know how I can make this any clearer to you, professional judges > biased haters. Proof that Athletic commission looked into the fight and lol'ed or GTFO.



> Oh cool you didn't refute a single point. I guess it's easier to work off Fight Finder.



A single "point" was not made. 



> Or, his management are protecting their cash cow? Ding ding ding.



Oh, more assumptions. "Fedor did not cut to 205 because his management are protecting their cash cow" - Hinch, the God of MMA, lets all praise his ability to will his own special kind of facts into existence. 



> Gotcha, not making a single counter point again. This point I'm making generally. If anyone, ANYONE thinks the fighters of today will be considered in the top ten GOAT in 50, 100 years down the road, you're on too much meth. Our sport is in its infancy. The training is still rough, and we don;t even have a generation of fighters who were raised studying MMA. We have wrestlers who have no where else to go, kick boxers looking for a payday and psychopaths from the deep south and midwest. We're the bare-knuckle, pre- duchess of Queesnbury boxing. This isn;t a bad thing, the fighters of today will be pioneers, those who paved the way for modern MMA and its training in the future.



Cool story. No one claimed that fighters of today would still be GOAT 10/20/50/100/10000 years from now. Another moot point, though making ridiculous universal acclamations only further erodes your own arguments. 

Though, at least we agree on something, fighters today WILL be the pioneers, with Fedor in the top three if not first. 




> Coleman, past his prime, lack of submission defene is legendary.
> Randleman, see above, but without the taint of also being in a worked match before.
> Nog, covered earlier. His biggest win and most credible was Nog III.
> Hunt, mentioned above. Hardly any MMA experience. No groundgame, had a close decision win over a LHW and welp two (poor) Americanas.
> ...



Coleman: True, past his prime. Lack of submission defence legendary? Discluding his two submissions from Fedor, he was submitted the same amount as getting knocked out and losing by decision. So i'm not so sure about how it is "legendary". Or did Fedor make it legendary by submitting him twice?

Randleman: Every fighter has weaknesses and flaws. Please show me one that doesn't. Simply picking on a fighters weakness and stating "OH THIS FIGHTER WAS THIS AND THIS" proves nothing. Randleman has fought with the giants of MMA and was a skilled fighter. Even so, Fedor defeated him after getting suplexed on his neck lol.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtFvR7QRmow[/YOUTUBE]


Nog: Both his wins were credible and huge no matter how much you attempt to seek silly loopholes. 

Hunt: Had wins over crop cop and wanderlei + top ranked. He came off a loss though, and i'll give you that.

Schilt: 3 years prior to Fedor bout and after amassing 10+ wins + top ranked.

Lindland: I'll give you this one.

Ogawa: Undefeated + Judo silver medallist 

Choi: Not very good but giving off 100+ pounds and fighting is damn badass. 

Crop Cop: Your bias is killing me. With Nog, you state that Fedor stated his intentions were to stay off the ground and used this to back up your points but completely dismiss the fact that Fedor's gameplan against cro cop was to stand up with him. 

Babalu: Awesome + extremely skilled submission and grappling. LOL, Fedor WEIGHED less than Babalu in their fight.

Arona: Yeah been covered, Fedor won.

Herring: Did you not see that gaping cut on his face caused by the punches of Fedor. Or NO WAIT, Hinch is also a credible doctor, in fact, he is more credible than the 6 doctors in that fight that chose to stop it because of Herring wounds inflicted by Fedor.

Don't forget about Arlovski, Sylvia (whom were former UFC champions and ranked in the top 5) who he destroyed.


----------



## Aokiji (Aug 3, 2011)

You know HINCH, there is a time where writing a 7 foot long post about why an athlete sucks is sad. Especially if that fighter is is arguably the greatest MMA fighter of all time and certainly the greatest HW ever. You have a point, what with MMA being in it's baby shoes, I used to use the same argument.

But Fedor's resume is rock solid, but only Zuffa zombies with boundless creativity would find holes in that. 

"Fedor didn't finish Cro Cop, one of the most feared fighters on the planet. What a chump." When you look at a guy who is fighting a guy so dangerous, that people bill it as the biggest matchup in the sport thus far and beats him at his own game while having an injured hand and you come up with "He didn't finish him, bah" or "where was his oh so deadly ground game?"...

then you know you're butthurt. I mean, "my ass is bleeding like this" butthurt.

(btw, had he beaten him on the ground, you would've said that he's scared of standing with Cro Cop RIGHT? )


----------



## HInch (Aug 4, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> You know HINCH, there is a time where writing a 7 foot long post about why an athlete sucks is sad.



YOUR OPINION IS WRONG STOP WRITING WORDS.

I'm sorry I wrote a long discussion on Fedor and provided links and evidence. I am a terrible person and from now on I will go along with the hivemind and worship him, despite the fact Fedor would find this appalling as it goes against his religious beliefs. 

It's cool, Aokiji. I get it. Having opinions which go against yours aren't allowed in the thread. I realise that trying to put it over in an educated manner rather than "FEDOR SUX" makes me an arrogant, deplorable cunt and only through time, literally days of begging for forgiveness and flogging myself can I make up for having a differing view and then explaining my differing view. Let me go to the back of the bus where I am required to sit. 

Oh wait I mean get off your period, a guy on the internet doesn't think highly of a fighter. Big deal. At least Rasengan replied in kind, I respect that and that's why I repped him. 

In other news:



> K-1, the largest and most prestigious kickboxing promotion in the world, is no longer owned by Fighting and Entertainment Group and has been sold to Japanese real estate firm Barbizon Co,. Ltd.
> 
> Promotional group FEG and president Sadaharu Tanikawa have operated K-1 since September 2003 but the promotion has fallen upon hard times recently due to the rapid decline in the the sport's popularity in Japan and the questionable entertainment-centric direction that Tanikawa has steered K-1.
> 
> ...



RIP K-1, and more than likely RIP Dream. The important thing is I still have Shooto.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

I think K-1 could be popular here if more people knew about it.


----------



## HInch (Aug 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think K-1 could be popular here if more people knew about it.



Well the new company, whilst taking a possible step back by making it every two years, at least want to take it global. (The finals that is.) That's a very good start.

And yeah I think K-1 could take off _now_, but not in '93. Not even in 2003. The American landscape has always had a slight bias on kicking, seeing it as dirty. I think this came from boxing being the dominant and really only visible combat sport. I think this is why kickboxing and variants didn't take off even during the Karate Kid led Eastern Martial Arts boon.

However, post-TUF America is much more open, and I'd say kick-boxing of the highest level (NO GO AWAY BUTTERBEAN) would take off. Unfortunately there is no longer a dominant body with the tools to do it. Unless Showtime can really get it together in the US market...

Or, God forbid, the corrupt parasites at WBC push their muay thai belts.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

I think part of the problem is that people used to confuse kickboxing with boring fights or point karate matches and other things like that which aren't especially entertaining.


----------



## HInch (Aug 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think part of the problem is that people used to confuse kickboxing with boring fights or point karate matches and other things like that which aren't especially entertaining.



Also a good point. Problem is no one with enough backing/exposure has tried to get in to the market. Chuck Norris doesn't count.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

I think Chuck Norris is actually part of the problem. Remember all those kickboxing tournaments they did? With the pads and the rules and the points. Those were pretty shoddy.


----------



## Matariki (Aug 4, 2011)

Fedor released from Strikeforce

“Yeah, he’s being cut,” White confirmed. “You guys thought he was the pound-for-pound best in the world, I said he was overrated for years.”


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

Cutting Fedor is kind of funny.


----------



## HInch (Aug 4, 2011)

So staying out of that one!

The WCL was horrible and Chuck Norris should be punished for it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

Wasn't there a rule about kicks to the head? I kind of remember one.

I just checked their site though and things look a bit different these days.


----------



## HInch (Aug 4, 2011)

No elbows, overbearing leg kick limits, no thank you.

I think the head kicks might have been from an earlier project of his.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

Eh, seems pretty lame. I just watch Pat Barry in the WCL get beat by some black dude with tits though. Thought it was hilarious.


----------



## HInch (Aug 4, 2011)

Nice! Although I find it painful to watch Barry lose because he's hilarious.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

He's a pretty funny guy, that's true. I don't really buy into the HD hype myself. I liked his Techno Viking.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Aug 4, 2011)

Seiko said:


> Fedor released from Strikeforce
> 
> ?Yeah, he?s being cut,? White confirmed. ?You guys thought he was the pound-for-pound best in the world, I said he was overrated for years.?



lol if people still think he is the best today or the past few years, then yes he is overrated but i`m pretty sure anyone with decent knowledge on this subject matter spotted his decline since the Rogers fight. Though, Dana must be smokin somethin, who still says he is the best p4p TODAY? I can't help but laugh everytime I read or hear a comment that Dana makes about Fedor because he has just been so damn butthurt since he couldn't drag him into UFC.

@HINCH

Lol I think you are taking Aokiji's comment too seriously. He is one of the coolest guys on this forum, I don't think he was aiming for what your reaction made it out to be.


----------



## HInch (Aug 4, 2011)

heavy_rasengan said:


> @HINCH
> 
> Lol I think you are taking Aokiji's comment too seriously. He is one of the coolest guys on this forum, I don't think he was aiming for what your reaction made it out to be.



Ooh, fair enough. My bad.

EDIT: Joe Stevenson has got the axe too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

Joe Stevenson. Poor little guy.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 5, 2011)

Holy crap we have an MMA thread. 

I never ventured far enough out of the Music Department to know this.

PS: I'm bummed for Joe Daddy, he was doing alright and then they fed him to BJ. Everything after that has been doo doo.


----------



## HInch (Aug 5, 2011)

I'll miss his "RNC or be RNC'ed" Frank Trigg inspired career.

Also great avatar, Cell.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks, just found about it last night and just finished reading every chapter that's out currently. Such a good manga.

And I just think time is passing a lot of fighters. Their styles are becoming obsolete, guys like Joe Daddy.


----------



## HInch (Aug 5, 2011)

Cell said:


> Thanks, just found about it last night and just finished reading every chapter that's out currently. Such a good manga.
> 
> And I just think time is passing a lot of fighters. Their styles are becoming obsolete, guys like Joe Daddy.



Evolution of the game. Weird to think in 10-20 years the landscape will be dominated by guys who have trained since being kids specifically for MMA, rather than came from different combat sports. It's going to rule.

Also I started reading the manga a long while ago when there were very few scans, then kind of forgot about it. I enjoyed it and have been saving it up to do as one big running hit. I might try it this weekend when I have some free time.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 5, 2011)

It's deff the most realistic MMA manga out there, IMO.

It's weird to think MMA isn't even 20 years old yet. Like you said, imagine it in 10-20 more years, martial arts will be leaps and bounds ahead.


----------



## HInch (Aug 5, 2011)

Cell said:


> It's deff the most realistic MMA manga out there, IMO.
> 
> It's weird to think MMA isn't even 20 years old yet. Like you said, imagine it in 10-20 more years, martial arts will be leaps and bounds ahead.



Training is still evolving (getting away from a more body building influenced boxing regime,) we are only really seeing MMA "clubs" spring up in non-major populated areas etc. Although it's pretty awesome to think we get to watch it develop at this early stage. So the next 10-20 will when we start seeing athletes who would have gone into other sports appear. When we have well-rounded fighters fill the top ten of a weight class...Coming from watching catch wrestlers in Shooto and wrestlers fighting guys rolling around in their pyjamas (lol Chael) it'll be so weird.

Weirdly as I type this Bas Rutten's audio workout (3 minute rounds, boxing) came onto iTunes. I'm trying to listen to music at work, Bas!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 5, 2011)

I have mixed feelings on the subject of purely MMA style fighters and fighters with traditional backgrounds (muay thai/kick/boxing, bjj/judo, wrestling, etc). I feel like generally, the best fighters of all time have come from traditional backgrounds (though this is also based on the fact most MMA legends are older and have been training back when MMA wasn't even around). Even GSP, who is known as the definition of a "Jack-Of-All-Trades" has foundations in BJJ and karate.

"Jack of all trades, master of none" as the saying goes. I honestly think, even in 20-30 years there will still be fighters who come from traditional backgrounds into MMA. You can't really become a master of something unless you specialize in it for a long time. Doesn't mean you can't become good at something later in life (take GSP's wrestling, for example), but most fighters whose style is completely based on being an all around fighter are boring and generally not aggressive enough to win fights. Guys like Akiyama and Denis Kang, who both come from specific backgrounds like judo and BJJ but are still considered "all-around" fighters just don't have what others seem to have.

I'm rambling, ugh.


----------



## HInch (Aug 5, 2011)

I think you'll find the general skillset refine itself until "MMA" as a style is conceivable enough to be mastered. superfluous skills will continue to be ground out and it'll become a coal to diamond scenario. Traditional backgrounds will still compete and due to their skill in one set still have success, but I believe that the future MMA supermen shall inevitably rule the roost. Like the Greeks developed Pankration, we'll have a similar conglomerate of styles which continues to sharpen a skillset dedicated to the sport of Mixed Martial Arts.

However we'll always have wrestlers because wth they have no source of income aside from the Olympics.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 5, 2011)

HInch said:


> I think you'll find the general skillset refine itself until "MMA" as a style is conceivable enough to be mastered. superfluous skills will continue to be ground out and it'll become a coal to diamond scenario. Traditional backgrounds will still compete and due to their skill in one set still have success, but I believe that the future MMA supermen shall inevitably rule the roost. Like the Greeks developed Pankration, we'll have a similar conglomerate of styles which continues to sharpen a skillset dedicated to the sport of Mixed Martial Arts.
> 
> However we'll always have wrestlers because wth they have no source of income aside from the Olympics.



I mean, MMA has already rendered single-style fighters obsolete. Even fighters who are solely based in one style still learn stuff. Strikers learn defensive wrestling and BJJ, submission specialists will learn to box, etc, but generally they learn the other stuff to enhance their one specialty. Even then, you won't find a fighter who doesn't have some kind of cross training. We had our fair share of Houston Alexanders and Kimbo Slices, who couldn't do anything but stand and trade (relatively badly), but it's been years since either of them have fought for a major league and even then they've learned to cross train.

Meh. I think wrestlers will always dominate MMA one way or another.


----------



## HInch (Aug 5, 2011)

Cell said:


> Meh. I think wrestlers will always dominate MMA one way or another.



It certainly seems like the strongest base as you dictate where the fight happens and also have advanced experience in weight cutting. 

The weight cutting aspect is truly one of the best skills to know.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 5, 2011)

Cell said:


> It's weird to think MMA isn't even 20 years old yet. Like you said, imagine it in 10-20 more years, martial arts will be leaps and bounds ahead.



I take it you mean shit like UFC, Pride and such when you say 20 years, 'cause MMA has been around since martial arts came to be.


----------



## HInch (Aug 5, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> I take it you mean shit like UFC, Pride and such when you say 20 years, 'cause MMA has been around since martial arts came to be.



NHB/Vale Tudo/Pankration, you mean?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 5, 2011)

Those too, though Pankration (the original) is an ancient Greek form of MMA, mixing boxing with wrestling.


----------



## HInch (Aug 5, 2011)

Problem is, the term MMA and the various rule-sets are not that old. Shooto is the root of modern MMA, Anything before was NHB. vale tudo and the like. Seperate entities. American MMA can be said to have been born when some Gracies wanted to massage their egos and Japanese MMA when wrestlers wanted to punch each other really hard for competition rather than entertainment, but before that it can't be recognised as modern MMA.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2011)

Man, what are you crazy mofos talking about? Everyone knows that Bruce Lee invented MMA. 

As a fighting style it has existed since the dawn of time. It just developed over the years. 

At any rate, I hope Rashad beats Tito tomorrow. The only thing bigger than Tito's head is his metaphorical head--his ego. Rashad's gonna bust him up.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 5, 2011)

HInch said:


> Problem is, the term MMA and the various rule-sets are not that old. Shooto is the root of modern MMA, Anything before was NHB. vale tudo and the like. Seperate entities. American MMA can be said to have been born when some Gracies wanted to massage their egos and Japanese MMA when wrestlers wanted to punch each other really hard for competition rather than entertainment, but before that it can't be recognised as modern MMA.


You're missing my point.

You're talking about MMA as an organization/ruleset; I'm referring to MMA as to what it is: different martial arts mixed to create a superior, broader and more adaptable style. And even then, shit like Kajukenbo predates any of what you named in the States.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 5, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> I take it you mean shit like UFC, Pride and such when you say 20 years, 'cause MMA has been around since martial arts came to be.



I meant MMA as a recognized sport, obviously there have been styles that predated MMA way before it was called MMA...


----------



## HInch (Aug 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]JaQrgR1iWng[/YOUTUBE]

Indeed, person who made this, indeed.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 6, 2011)

That video was probably better and more entertaining than the card will be.


----------



## Bill_gates (Aug 6, 2011)

anyone got a stream?


----------



## Roger Smith (Aug 6, 2011)

Bill_gates said:


> anyone got a stream?



Pretty sure that's illegal bro.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 6, 2011)

Roger Smith said:


> Pretty sure that's illegal bro.



Has never stopped anyone before.


----------



## Roger Smith (Aug 6, 2011)

Hallman rocking the speedos.


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 6, 2011)

Sexyama & Tito 

Don't think the former will win though


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 6, 2011)

Lets go Sexyama.


----------



## Roger Smith (Aug 6, 2011)

Sengoku said:


> Lets go Sexyama.



lol                       .


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 6, 2011)

Sucks.          boo.


----------



## Matariki (Aug 6, 2011)

Rashad


----------



## Roger Smith (Aug 6, 2011)

Hashad wins.  That knee to the body did Tito in.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 6, 2011)

Bummed Tito, Hamill and Akiyama lost... Glad Mcdonald, Menjivar and Brown picked up wins, though!


----------



## Nathen (Aug 7, 2011)

Glad Sexyama got knocked out and Macdonald won. Rest of the card was meh


----------



## Federer (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm glad that Rashad won. 

Can't wait for Rampage vs Jones.


----------



## Deesnutz (Aug 7, 2011)

martryn said:


> Handspeed, I read part of that, then had to stop.  Grammar, man.  Use it.



really i understood everything he said and i agree for the most part


----------



## Deesnutz (Aug 7, 2011)

HandSpeed1993 said:


> nate would have been the hardest fight of gsp career there is a big chance that he would get overwhelmed by nates size and power by the time  nate rehydrates himself he would weight more than 185 pounds just that alone would give him a better than all the other guys gsp has faced in the pass not to mention  he could put gsp on ice with 1 punch.like he did maia.nate would also be the most well rounded fighter gsp would have fought that has a size advantage over him.now to you still think nate has the same chance of beating gsp as kos jake fitch hardy and alves?! lolz dont make me laugh fitch kos and jake cant strike for shit and alves and hardy ground games arent that great.nate on the other hand can do it all his striking is good and so is his ground.so do still think nate has no chance?!and also im entitled to my own opinion so what if i think dana cut nate to protect gsp im not the only person that thinks that and i wouldnt put put it pass dana he's more shady than don king,bob arum and a deathrow contract combined.look you can hug gsps nutts all you mad because i dissed your man crushed huh?!you even went as far as to try to mock my username by failed the reason i have that user is because i used to box.your the 1 suckin the skin off gsps dick and im the 1 who is embrassing myself?!?!?! oh the irony LMFAO



what was the name of the gym that you used to go to?


----------



## Deesnutz (Aug 7, 2011)

HInch said:


> YOUR OPINION IS WRONG STOP WRITING WORDS.
> 
> I'm sorry I wrote a long discussion on Fedor and provided links and evidence. I am a terrible person and from now on I will go along with the hivemind and worship him, despite the fact Fedor would find this appalling as it goes against his religious beliefs.
> 
> ...



i think showtime has what it takes to replace k1 as the premiere kickboxin oraganization in the world


----------



## Deesnutz (Aug 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think K-1 could be popular here if more people knew about it.



they used to show k1 on espn but took it off after sometime


----------



## HInch (Aug 7, 2011)

Deesnutz said:


> i think showtime has what it takes to replace k1 as the premiere kickboxin oraganization in the world



Well they certainly have an open market with K-1's demise/hiatus. I just hope they can get a large piece of K-1's market share rather than it just disappearing and kickboxing's popularity shrinking.


----------



## Deesnutz (Aug 7, 2011)

so i guess that means their wont be a GP or max Tournment this year then


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 7, 2011)

Roger Smith said:


> Pretty sure that's illegal bro.



Chill out ROBOCOP.



Sasuke said:


> Sexyama & Tito
> 
> Don't think the former will win though



 Really i have the former winning not the latter.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 8, 2011)

Federer said:


> I'm glad that Rashad won.
> 
> Can't wait for Rampage vs Jones.



So you can watch Jones make Rampage look like an amateur? 

Also, GSP would dominate Nate. If he lost to Sonnen, Nate would DEFINETELY lose to GSP. And GSP is a big welterweight, too, he dropped down from middleweight so it's not like Nate would have that much of a size advantage. 

Nate is meh. GSP would do what he does best and spend the entire fight taking him down and dominating him with his boxing on the feet.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 8, 2011)

I think Rampage is going down late in the 2nd round via TKO. 

JBJ is just the new wave, and won't be beaten for some time. I also think he'll get caught like pretty much everyone has, but I doubt Rampage will be the one to do it.

He's virtually undefeated, out-wrestled Bader, out-struck Shogun, and then there's that longest reach in UFC history he has.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 8, 2011)

His wrestling is top tier, Bader and Rampage are decent but nothing compared to Jones.

I can easily see Jones becoming a GSP/Silva type fighter, BUT I could see him going down at least once or twice before he really gets even better.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2011)

Tito's loss wasn't at all surprising, but I was expecting a decision. That was good.

Hamill looked pretty bad out there, but I never really bought stock into him. Will be watching out for Gustavson from now on. 

I was also surprised by Akiyama's loss. I had him winning a decision since he's so tough, but then he goes and gets knocked out.


----------



## HInch (Aug 8, 2011)

Deesnutz said:


> so i guess that means their wont be a GP or max Tournment this year then



Actually FEG still own MAX and Dream. It's all they retained. So MAX could well carry on, but Dream I think is done. Bear in mind they can;t have been paid too much as the company who bought them out were only worth 4.2 mill as a business.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2011)

I  must have missed that Hallman wardrobe malfunction that everyone on Sherdog is talking about.

Bummed I didn't see his junk.


----------



## HInch (Aug 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I  must have missed that Hallman wardrobe malfunction that everyone on Sherdog is talking about.
> 
> Bummed I didn't see his junk.



As it's Sherdog I imagine the discussion is about fapping to it.

Please don't make me link a pic of his balls.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2011)

Probably not a good idea.


I'm pissed I didn't get my tickets for the UFC in Denver soon enough. Now I can't get them at all.


----------



## HInch (Aug 8, 2011)

That reminds me, I forgot to check the ticket situation for the UK's next show.

Cheers.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2011)

Good for you. 


Someone was supposed to remind me but he didn't. Some fat asshole from work.  Never trust a fat asshole at work. Never.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 8, 2011)

Cell said:


> His wrestling is top tier, Bader and Rampage are decent but nothing compared to Jones.
> 
> I can easily see Jones becoming a GSP/Silva type fighter, BUT I could see him going down at least once or twice before he really gets even better.



This Jones is the next best thing you heard it hear folks.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2011)

Jones is similar to GSP in that he's an incredible athlete. But he's black and tall and cool and so very arrogant. All things GSP are not.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Jones is similar to GSP in that he's an incredible athlete. But he's black and tall and cool and so very arrogant. All things GSP are not.



GSP is the shit, and i find him to be more arrogant than Bones.


----------



## Roger Smith (Aug 8, 2011)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> GSP is the shit, and i find him to be more arrogant than Bones.



How is Gsp arrogant? He is the complete opposite of arrogant.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 8, 2011)

GSP has the right to be arrogant, he's perfected everything in his game. The fact he's a top-tier wrestler after only training it in MMA is arrogance-worthy in itself. GSP's only weakness I think is he's lost his killer instinct a little bit.

And Jones is arrogant for many reasons, but like I said, he'll do a GSP in that he'll lose a fight out of nowhere, comeback and own the guy in a rematch and lose the cockiness.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 8, 2011)

Roger Smith said:


> How is Gsp arrogant? He is the complete opposite of arrogant.


Idk i just find him to be arrogant, like a silent type. Just the look on his face is saying "im going to destroy this guy".


Cell said:


> GSP has the right to be arrogant, he's perfected everything in his game. The fact he's a top-tier wrestler after only training it in MMA is arrogance-worthy in itself. GSP's only weakness I think is he's lost his killer instinct a little bit.
> 
> And Jones is arrogant for many reasons, but like I said, he'll do a GSP in that he'll lose a fight out of nowhere, comeback and own the guy in a rematch and lose the cockiness.



Exactly.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2011)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> GSP is the shit, and i find him to be more arrogant than Bones.





Roger Smith said:


> How is Gsp arrogant? He is the complete opposite of arrogant.



Yeah, GSP is a pretty down-to-earth and humble kind of man.

[YOUTUBE]X1JmOThzg9A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deesnutz (Aug 8, 2011)

Cell said:


> So you can watch Jones make Rampage look like an amateur?
> 
> Also, GSP would dominate Nate. If he lost to Sonnen, Nate would DEFINETELY lose to GSP. And GSP is a big welterweight, too, he dropped down from middleweight so it's not like Nate would have that much of a size advantage.
> 
> Nate is meh. GSP would do what he does best and spend the entire fight taking him down and dominating him with his boxing on the feet.



i dont know about that out nate can strike and grapple the marjority of gsps oppenents usually lack 1 or the other when was the last time gsp fought a guy than can strike and grapple at a high level?! bj penn?! and matt serra?! gsp midgets boths those guys thats why i cant wait for the diaz fight gsp finally fights a guy who can strike and grapple that he doesnt tower over or outweights.and i also think gsp standup skills are overrated and not mention his "suspect chin" and we all know that nate packs dynamite in his fist just ask demian maia


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 8, 2011)

Deesnutz said:


> i dont know about that out nate can strike and grapple the marjority of gsps oppenents usually lack 1 or the other when was the last time gsp fought a guy than can strike and grapple at a high level?! bj penn?! and matt serra?! gsp midgets boths those guys thats why i cant wait for the diaz fight gsp finally fights a guy who can strike and grapple that he doesnt tower over or outweights.and i also think gsp standup skills are overrated and not mention his "suspect chin" and we all know that nate packs dynamite in his fist just ask demian maia




When it comes to Nate Diaz... Im not impressed.


+REP to Crazy i was too lazy to go look for something.


----------



## Roger Smith (Aug 8, 2011)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Idk i just find him to be arrogant, like a silent type. Just the look on his face is saying "im going to destroy this guy".


----------



## HInch (Aug 9, 2011)

Any talk of cockiness should be bannable when the opponent is a Diaz.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 9, 2011)

Diaz isn't cocky, he's confident. Over confident sometimes. But always hilarious.


----------



## HInch (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm sticking with cocky as my final answer, and you can't stop me!

Now, I'll warn you guys, this may be the greatest page on the internet:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 9, 2011)

Chael Sonnen, now there's a cocky guy. And equally hilarious though I don't like his voice.


----------



## HInch (Aug 9, 2011)

I want this as some form of shuffled message tone on my phone. That'd be the greatest thing. Random notifications triggering random Chael quotes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 9, 2011)

Time to make an app! 


We can be millionaires. Do you know how to program apps? I don't, but I know a guy in Canada who does.


----------



## HInch (Aug 9, 2011)

Canadians are probably trustworthy, let's make this shit happen.


----------



## Deesnutz (Aug 9, 2011)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> When it comes to Nate Diaz... Im not impressed.
> 
> 
> +REP to Crazy i was too lazy to go look for something.



you should how many welterweights do you know that could survived 2 paul daley left hooks?!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 10, 2011)

Deesnutz said:


> you should how many welterweights do you know that could survived 2 paul daley left hooks?!



That's Nick, not Nate... Nate is Nick's brother.

Also, we were originally discussing Nate Marquardt, not Nate Diaz. And having a good chin doesn't make you a good fighter. If that's all it took, Chris Leben would be the middleweight champion and Wesley Correira would be the P4P best fighter in the world. Nate has good boxing, but lacks the wrestling against a guy like GSP. GSP will use his wrestling to control the fight, and his bjj to escape submissions. He'll win it with ease, imo.


----------



## HInch (Aug 10, 2011)

Watching the granite of Cabbage's chin crumble to the sledgehammer of the Tank was one of the coolest things ever, as an aside.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2011)

Nobody can withstand Tank's 600lb jackhammers.



That is if he actually hits you.


----------



## HInch (Aug 10, 2011)

I saw him throw a middle kick once and it was literally like an angel came down from heaven and kissed me on the mouth with tongue.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2011)

Now that's something I'd have to see to believe. 


And I am referring to both.


----------



## Deesnutz (Aug 10, 2011)

Cell said:


> That's Nick, not Nate... Nate is Nick's brother.
> 
> Also, we were originally discussing Nate Marquardt, not Nate Diaz. And having a good chin doesn't make you a good fighter. If that's all it took, Chris Leben would be the middleweight champion and Wesley Correira would be the P4P best fighter in the world. Nate has good boxing, but lacks the wrestling against a guy like GSP. GSP will use his wrestling to control the fight, and his bjj to escape submissions. He'll win it with ease, imo.



oh my back i was little high at the time so i mixed them up


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2011)

Even among most Nick Diaz fans people know GSP is going to win that one... probably.


----------



## HInch (Aug 11, 2011)

Love this. Love it to death.



Oh and Brittney Palmer's gone from the UFC. She's off to art school!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2011)

Who?

What?



Sounds like one of them there slutty ring sluts.


----------



## HInch (Aug 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Who?
> 
> What?
> 
> ...



CARD WHORES.

It was the one with the weird finger. (I think?)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2011)

I remember that weird finger. I kept trying to spot it every time they showed a close-up of the girls kissing at the camera but I never saw it again. 


Now I may never glimpse that deformed digit again.


----------



## HInch (Aug 11, 2011)

Shit, a Google search says that was Logan Stanton. I thought they were the same person. Ah well, generic is generic.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2011)

Blonde, fake boobs, small ass, slender figure.


----------



## HInch (Aug 11, 2011)

They should be replaced with robots.

I fucking love robots.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2011)

Robotic sex toys. Sexbots. Robots with vaginas inside of their armpits.


----------



## HInch (Aug 11, 2011)

It's the only way to make a profitable UFC Japan.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2011)

Maybe if they have Zulu and Akebono fight Bob Sapp and Shinya Aoki at the same time.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 11, 2011)

^ Fucking love that, haha. That's Gegard Mousasi on the bottom, iirc.


----------



## HInch (Aug 12, 2011)

Ugh I hate watching that. Souza would have had that boy beaten.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't think I've seen that fight myself.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 13, 2011)

I don't prefer either, honestly, though I do think Mousasi is more well rounded. Souza is probably the best jiu jitsu guy at 185, probably even better than Maia (I'd love to watch that fight).

Speaking of which, there are so many fights that I wish could have happened. Imagine a prime Wanderlei Silva versus Robbie Lawler, two of the most dominate strikers in the middleweight division in the early 2000s. Would've been a war...


----------



## HInch (Aug 13, 2011)

Melvin versus Wandy.  I'd cream for that.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 13, 2011)

Manhoef? He'd go down in 10 seconds, he has a chin made of glass  Specially against a prime Wandy.


----------



## HInch (Aug 14, 2011)

Holy damn, now that's a set.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 14, 2011)

Mine? Haha, if so thank you. Made it myself


----------



## Roger Smith (Aug 14, 2011)

Dan Hardy why you go for take down?!!!! Farewell Lytle you always put on a show. Good luck in life.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 14, 2011)

Very good fights, though I think Henderson/Miller should've got the FOTN award.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 15, 2011)

Henderson-Miller was such a great fight.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 15, 2011)

There were a few good fights. I liked Hendo-Miller and I also liked seeing Amir get worked by Ludwig. I really enjoyed that. 

I also liked Cerrone kicked the fuckass off of Oliveira.


----------



## HInch (Aug 15, 2011)

Jesus Lytle...So many OTN bonuses even Anderson is jealous.

Went out like a boss.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 15, 2011)

He will be missed as an entertaining fighter. He was a solid test for a lot of guys at welterweight. Now who will they fight? Matt Brown? Swick?


----------



## HInch (Aug 15, 2011)

John Fitch


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 15, 2011)

Country Breakfast.


----------



## HInch (Aug 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Country Breakfast.



Royce Gracie imo


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 15, 2011)

Well it is his house. He built it.


----------



## HInch (Aug 15, 2011)

If Matt Hughes with all his retard strength can't even get him to submit, he is obviously the best choice. 

Plus he knows about roids which is pretty great.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 15, 2011)

Renzo and Royce could do tag-team gatekeeping. Neither will ever submit and both are pretty scrappy and know the game.

Renzo even has some semblance of standup.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 15, 2011)

Benderson DOMINATED, like damn. Those are the kind of wrestlers we need in the UFC. Exciting, explosive and don't get caught in triangles the moment they enter the guard.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 15, 2011)

After all that shit Miller was talking about WEC guys.... Bendo made him his bitch.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2011)

Was he talking shit? I never really pay attention to that stuff so I didn't know. 

That is funny though. Eating crow now, eh? Got his ass beat pretty bad. 


I want to see Guida fight Henderson. That'd be fucking nuts.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 16, 2011)

They'd cancel each other out, they're both wrestlers with crazy ground n' pound.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 17, 2011)

Henderson has better gnp though. With the pace that they both set it would be a war. Remember Diego vs Guida?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 17, 2011)

Diego is such a weirdo, but I love watching him fight. Kampmann vs. Sanchez was sooo good, even though it was a lopsided decision.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 17, 2011)

Diego "The Vision" Sanchez, you mean.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 17, 2011)

The artist formerly known as Diego Sanchez


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Aug 17, 2011)

Eh, whenever I think of that fight Guida had with Pettis I can't help but hope for him to get KO'd or submitted. Maybe after Kenny makes the move back up when Aldo crushes him and hurls him to the wind they can get a rematch.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 17, 2011)

Clay Man Gumby said:


> Eh, whenever I think of that fight Guida had with Pettis I can't help but hope for him to get KO'd or submitted. Maybe after Kenny makes the move back up when Aldo crushes him and hurls him to the wind they can get a rematch.



He dominated that fight, he exposed the takedown defense weakness in Pettis.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 17, 2011)

*this*


----------



## HInch (Aug 18, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> *this*



THE DREAM MATCH OF THE INTERNET.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2011)

Dana White sucks at keeping things under wraps and misdirection.

"There is no FOX TV deal! We're talking with everybody!"


Yeah, right. 


I'm sure they've already got a deal inked and everything since he said they are not even close to signing Overeem.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 18, 2011)

Guess who's back...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2011)

Revenge of the Groundhogs.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 19, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Guess who's back...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2011)

All them poor little groundhogs.


----------



## Deesnutz (Aug 22, 2011)

The Fireball Kid said:


> Manhoef? He'd go down in 10 seconds, he has a chin made of glass  Specially against a prime Wandy.



yeah right melvin has the power to take out heavyweights


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 22, 2011)

A Heavyweight with the greatest chin of all time.


----------



## HInch (Aug 22, 2011)

Who hits who first is the pinnacle of MMA.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 22, 2011)

Deesnutz said:


> yeah right melvin has the power to take out heavyweights



Manhoef has a weak chin, a prime Wanderlei would be too much for Manhoef.


----------



## Deesnutz (Aug 22, 2011)

The Fireball Kid said:


> Manhoef has a weak chin, a prime Wanderlei would be too much for Manhoef.



melvin in his prime didnt have a glass jaw didnt always have a glass jaw the guy walks around at 200 pounds and fights guys who out weigh him by alot after years of fighting those monsters in kickboxing of course its gonna have an effect on his punch resistance if a prime melvin when up against a prime wanderlei,wandy wouldnt last an entire round.hell even if they fight now melvin would still win he because

1.wanderlei has a glass jaw also
2.his strikes are wild and telegraphed
3.melvin is is more athleteic and hits way harder


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 23, 2011)

Prime Wand should be able to defeat Manhoef if he took him down like everyone else and submitted him in 5 seconds or kneed him the head.

But if he chose to try and brawl with him, I think he'd go to sleep.


----------



## Deesnutz (Aug 23, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Prime Wand should be able to defeat Manhoef if he took him down like everyone else and submitted him in 5 seconds or kneed him the head.
> 
> But if he chose to try and brawl with him, I think he'd go to sleep.



exactly!!!!!


----------



## Ippy (Aug 23, 2011)

One way or another, that fight isn't coming out of the first minute.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 24, 2011)

Deesnutz said:


> melvin in his prime didnt have a glass jaw didnt always have a glass jaw the guy walks around at 200 pounds and fights guys who out weigh him by alot after years of fighting those monsters in kickboxing of course its gonna have an effect on his punch resistance if a prime melvin when up against a prime wanderlei,wandy wouldnt last an entire round.hell even if they fight now melvin would still win he because
> 
> 1.wanderlei has a glass jaw also
> 2.his strikes are wild and telegraphed
> 3.melvin is is more athleteic and hits way harder



Let me put it this way. We'd all probably agree that a prime Wandy roughly falls between Pride 10 (2000) and Pride Critical Countdown Absolute (2006). 

During this time, Wanderlei defeated very notable opponents. He knocked out Rampage Jackson twice, knocked out Sakuraba three times (albeit Sakuraba was a lot smaller and was nearing the end of his prime), beat Dan Henderson, knocked out Guy Mezger, knocked out Yuki Kondo, knocked out Minowaman, knocked Kazuyuki Fujita (who has a chin made of iron, mind you), beat Hidehiko Yoshida twice, knocked out Kazuhiro Nakamura, beat Ricardo Arona.

For the time, those were some of the MMA elite in Japan (and around the world, as well).

Melvin Manhoef's has zero notable victories from 2000 to 2006, in both kick boxing and MMA. In fact, in his kickboxing career he's been knocked out 6 times. He flubbed against notable kickboxers like Remy Bonjasky and Ray Sefo, and beat a couple nobodies. In the MMA world, he beat a bunch of other nobodies.

Not to say that a fighters record dictates how a fight will end, but the fact Wanderlei was beating guys like Rampage and Hendo, while Manhoef was getting knocked out by elite kickboxers and beating up on tomato cans leads me to believe Wanderlei would make short work of him.

Manhoef does have heavy hands, though. But he's never shown anything other than that. Every victory has been by KO/TKO, but that's not a good thing. Wanderlei has shown at least SOME diversity in his game, having submitted Bob Schrijber (who actually TKO'ed Manhoef in 2003) with a rear naked. Manhoef's gas tank sucks, too, where as Wandy's was great for the time.

Not trying to be a dick, I'm just saying to think realistically. Other than knocking out Mark Hunt, a washed up Sakuraba and Evangelista Santos, he has no real notable victories and is riding a three fight losing streak and has gone 2-5 in his last 7 fights.

EDIT: Also, in terms of brawlers, Manhoef has not done well. Robbie Lawler knocked him out cold in their fight. Wanderlei brawled with Chuck Liddell and Rampage Jackson and wasn't knocked out.


----------



## Sukhdeep (Aug 24, 2011)

“Check out Clay Guida in this car insurance commercial!”


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 24, 2011)

Manhoef knocked out Mark Hunt.

/story


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 25, 2011)

He was also KO'd by Semmy Schilt. He's also not a very good mixed martial artist.

Like I said, it's prime Wandy vs Manhoef. This is when Manhoef was knocking out cans and Wandy was knocking out Rampage. Having your only notable knockout be over a guy with a 6-7 record (as much as I love Hunt, just saying!) doesn't mean you're gonna come out and KO a prime Wanderlei Silva.

Then again, it's MMA. Anything can happen.


----------



## HInch (Aug 25, 2011)

The Fireball Kid said:


> He was also KO'd by Semmy Schilt.



I'm not sure how this constitutes as a counterpoint.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 25, 2011)

So.... who's rooting for who on Saturday?

I predict Anderson's complete and total destruction again of Yushi "The Last Man to Beat Anderson Silva" Okami.  



Somehow, I think Anderson will avoid getting dominated this time around...


----------



## HInch (Aug 25, 2011)

Kim Jong-Il said:


> So.... who's rooting for who on Saturday?
> 
> I predict Anderson's complete and total destruction again of Yushi "The Last Man to Beat Anderson Silva" Okami.
> 
> ...



Okami will channel the spirit of Chael and beat this scrub Brazilian.

Or get KO'd at some point. I'm good with either!


----------



## HInch (Aug 25, 2011)

Or maybe he'll Chaennel it...


Yeahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 25, 2011)

The Fireball Kid said:


> He was also KO'd by Semmy Schilt. He's also not a very good mixed martial artist.
> 
> Like I said, it's prime Wandy vs Manhoef. This is when Manhoef was knocking out cans and Wandy was knocking out Rampage. Having your only notable knockout be over a guy with a 6-7 record (as much as I love Hunt, just saying!) doesn't mean you're gonna come out and KO a prime Wanderlei Silva.
> 
> Then again, it's MMA. Anything can happen.


Yeah, but Semmy hit him with a body shot. There's a big difference.

Also, Hunt did fight Wanderlei.  Like you say, anything can happen in MMA. I think Wand could knock out Manhoef, sure, but I just find it more likely that given their styles of standup, Manhoef would have a serious edge. 

That said, you'd think the same thing about Robbie Lawler.


Kim Jong-Il said:


> So.... who's rooting for who on Saturday?
> 
> I predict Anderson's complete and total destruction again of Yushi "The Last Man to Beat Anderson Silva" Okami.
> 
> ...


I think it can go either way, but I'm leaning toward Anderson. Okami is bigger, stronger, and has worked on his wrestling a lot more since the last time they've fought. The same is true for Anderson, but the question will be who improved more?

I just see Okami doing what Chael did and avoiding submissions. It seems safe to think that way. But I will be pulling for Anderson and I do think he has a better chance of winning. I'm not invested into either fighter so it'll be exciting since I think it can go either way at this point.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 26, 2011)

People are really hyping up this event, things are going to be crazy on Saturday.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 26, 2011)

Shit just got real.....

[YOUTUBE]CyDFWwhLc84[/YOUTUBE]

Those were the most awkward introductions I've ever seen.  Why did Chuck look like the cameraman stole his lunch?  And Frankie St. Pierre????


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 26, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> People are really hyping up this event, things are going to be crazy on Saturday.


Hell yeah. 




Kim Jong-Il said:


> Shit just got real.....
> 
> [YOUTUBE]CyDFWwhLc84[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Those were the most awkward introductions I've ever seen.  Why did Chuck look like the cameraman stole his lunch?  And Frankie St. Pierre????





Man that was horrible. And hilarious. I don't think Joe has this whole reading the teleprompter thing down either, he was so monotone.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 26, 2011)

Anderson will probably win, but I love a good upset. Who knows? Maybe Okami can take it if he has an amazingly amazing gameplan?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 26, 2011)

Okami by crazy, unexpected knockout. 

That would be ridiculous.


----------



## Deesnutz (Aug 26, 2011)

The Fireball Kid said:


> Let me put it this way. We'd all probably agree that a prime Wandy roughly falls between Pride 10 (2000) and Pride Critical Countdown Absolute (2006).
> 
> During this time, Wanderlei defeated very notable opponents. He knocked out Rampage Jackson twice, knocked out Sakuraba three times (albeit Sakuraba was a lot smaller and was nearing the end of his prime), beat Dan Henderson, knocked out Guy Mezger, knocked out Yuki Kondo, knocked out Minowaman, knocked Kazuyuki Fujita (who has a chin made of iron, mind you), beat Hidehiko Yoshida twice, knocked out Kazuhiro Nakamura, beat Ricardo Arona.
> 
> ...



you may be right for the most part.but theres no way wandy would win if he tried to brawl/strike with melvin.he's not a good mma fighter.but he hasnt done that well in kickboxing is because of his size.he even beat remy and got robbed.i just dont see how wandy could win a stand up fight against him


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 26, 2011)

Fael Sonnen ain't showin' up in Brazil.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 27, 2011)

Deesnutz said:


> you may be right for the most part.but theres no way wandy would win if he tried to brawl/strike with melvin.he's not a good mma fighter.but he hasnt done that well in kickboxing is because of his size.he even beat remy and got robbed.i just dont see how wandy could win a stand up fight against him



Wanderlei knocked out Jackson twice, you could argue Jackson's striking is way better than Wandy's. Jackson is undoubtedly a better striker than Manhoef, easily. Wanderlei's style appears reckless and wild, but in his prime he was deadly. He was a brawler with the speed and technicality of a thai boxer. Wanderlei isn't one of the greatest strikers of all time for nothing, you know. It's because he could destroy his opponents, and I don't see Manhoef knocking out Wanderlei during that era. Hell, I'd be hard put to bet against Wanderlei if they fought now.


----------



## illusion (Aug 27, 2011)

I love Wandy, a legend, but lets be honest. Most of the guys in Pride were roided out of their mind, back then. 

Not saying who would win between him and Manhoef, you both bring up great points, I think it would've been an epic fight.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 27, 2011)

ANybody got links to share?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 27, 2011)

Shadow said:


> ANybody got links to share?



They are watching...


----------



## LouDAgreat (Aug 27, 2011)

Nasty knockout.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 27, 2011)

Late, way to late stoppage.


----------



## Arishem (Aug 27, 2011)

Mario let it go a _little_ longer for the benefit of the home crowd.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 27, 2011)

WOW WHAT A FUCKING KNOCKOUT BY BIG NOG!!!


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Aug 27, 2011)

Lol. Holy shit.


----------



## Arishem (Aug 27, 2011)

Nog has evolved into a crimson head.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 27, 2011)

Where is Joe Rogan?


----------



## Aokiji (Aug 27, 2011)

illusion said:


> I love Wandy, a legend, but lets be honest. Most of the guys in Pride were roided out of their mind, back then.



How does that hurt him?

In fact, that just strengthens his case. He was beating roiding fighters. 

Also, FUCK YEAH

Although I have to say, he looked pretty stiff, Schaub was outstriking him, but Nog did great to KO him.


----------



## Roger Smith (Aug 27, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Where is Joe Rogan?



Filming a Fear Factor episode.

Big Nog you're my hero!!!!!


----------



## Aokiji (Aug 27, 2011)

Also, LOL at Rampage being a better striker then Manhoef.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 27, 2011)

Nog was never the most technical, fast or fluid striker. He was the most durable one.

Nog looked good.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 27, 2011)

There goes my 5 pounds... fuck you Pearson, you could do it


----------



## eHav (Aug 27, 2011)

this shogun was nothing like the one that fought jones.. a good day shogun would have been a realy nice fight vs jones

poor forest keeps loosing :\


----------



## Arishem (Aug 27, 2011)

I hate to say it, but Forest might not have any fight anymore. He recently said that he's no longer evolving as a fighter. While that might be an honest evaluation, it could also be indicative of a defeatist attitude concerning his future prospects in the sport, something even worse than the former. A guy who doesn't think he can reach the top isn't going to give his all.


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Aug 27, 2011)

Arishem said:


> I hate to say it, but Forest might not have any fight anymore. He recently said that he's no longer evolving as a fighter. While that might be an honest evaluation, it could also be indicative of a defeatist attitude concerning his future prospects in the sport, something even worse than the former. A guy who doesn't think he can reach the top isn't going to give his all.



this...he kinda looked like shit even before he stepped in the ring tonight.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 27, 2011)

Lol people carrying about Griffin and thinking he can ever be relevant.


----------



## Arishem (Aug 27, 2011)

I don't care about his ability to be relevant, I care about his ability to put on an entertaining fight. He looks like a corpse now.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 27, 2011)

Also, Shogun is just a beast, don't forget that.


----------



## eHav (Aug 27, 2011)

Kalashnikov said:


> Lol people carrying about Griffin and thinking he can ever be relevant.



never thought he would be a top fighter, but that doesnt stop me from liking the guy eh


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Aug 27, 2011)

Kalashnikov said:


> Also, Shogun is just a beast, don't forget that.



this is true but its all futile once jon jones is back.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 27, 2011)

Arishem said:


> I don't care about his ability to be relevant, I care about his ability to put on an entertaining fight. He looks like a corpse now.



Didn't his KO entertain you?


----------



## Arishem (Aug 27, 2011)

Having to endure rigor mortised striking with stilted movements diminishes the joy from a knockout. If you don't take him out, there's something wrong with you, or you're fighting out of your weight class.


----------



## Aokiji (Aug 27, 2011)

LovesToSpooge said:


> this is true but its all futile once jon jones is back.



Jon Jones is an overrated piece of shit. 

I honestly wouldn't be suprised if Shogun KTFO him in a rematch.


----------



## eHav (Aug 27, 2011)

lmfao silva is fucking godlike in striking


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Aug 27, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> Jon Jones is an overrated piece of shit.
> 
> I honestly wouldn't be suprised if Shogun KTFO him in a rematch.



for a guy with 3 years of fighting experience, do what jon jones did to shogun in that last fight.

lol...just lol.

edit: 
and anderson silva...too good. his reactions are unbelievable, he reminds me of mayweather jr, with his timing.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Aug 27, 2011)

Silva is a monster.


----------



## Arishem (Aug 27, 2011)

Was anyone expecting a different outcome?


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Aug 27, 2011)

don't think so, it's just awesome seeing him prove how fucking epic he is time and time again.

lol @ the kneel, i don't think the japanese camp were fans of it.


----------



## eHav (Aug 27, 2011)

"silva whats next for you?"

"my clone"

what a fucking boss


----------



## Aokiji (Aug 27, 2011)

LovesToSpooge said:


> for a guy with 3 years of fighting experience, do what jon jones did to shogun in that last fight.
> 
> lol...just lol.
> 
> ...



1. He landed a flying knee to his chin dude, he should've finished him in the first. The demolition job he got was not due to a difference in skill but because of damage. And you don't need to be better than your opponent to hurt them like Jones did, you just need to land first.

2. On Silva: I honestly wanted to see the fucker lose, but NOW you can call him P4P #1.  Honestly though, should've feinted more TDs. 

Also suprised by his power. I thought the Belfort fight was a fluke, Vitor has too good reflexes and striking whereas with Okami it was more expected so it's legit. 

Also makes what Sonnen did all the more impressive.


----------



## Aokiji (Aug 27, 2011)

eHav said:


> "silva whats next for you?"
> 
> "my clone"
> 
> what a fucking boss



More like what a fucking dipshit.


----------



## eHav (Aug 27, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> More like what a fucking dipshit.



so, wich middleweight has a chance with him?


----------



## Aokiji (Aug 27, 2011)

The guy who raped him last time.

Oh and you missed the point.

Oh well, this couldn't possibly be worse. But hey atleast the hype will be earned.


----------



## Aokiji (Aug 27, 2011)

Also the Mayweather comparison is not accurate, RJJ would be better.


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Aug 27, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> 1. He landed a flying knee to his chin dude, he should've finished him in the first. The demolition job he got was not due to a difference in skill but because of damage. And you don't need to be better than your opponent to hurt them like Jones did, you just need to land first.
> 
> 2. On Silva: I honestly wanted to see the fucker lose, but NOW you can call him P4P #1.  Honestly though, should've feinted more TDs.
> 
> ...



see, there's where we going to have to agree to disagree. i'm a huge fan of shogun's, the guy is an unbelievable fighter, has tons of experience, etc. 

in fact, before their fight, i was calling jon jones overrated and my prediction was a semi-comfy shogun win. that fight convinced me of jones' ability. 

who gets the damage first? in my opinion, the better fighter will land the decisive blow first, no? i wouldn't chalk that up to luck.

did you remember how pissed evans was that jones took up that fight with shogun? my money's on rashad not being too confident he'd win. could be bullshit of course but i've jumped on the jones bandwagon.


----------



## eHav (Aug 27, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> The guy who raped him last time.
> 
> Oh and you missed the point.
> 
> Oh well, this couldn't possibly be worse. But hey atleast the hype will be earned.



he is cocky but he backs it up. everytime.

it would take a wrestler of an unbelivably good level to the same thing to silva again he's no fool.

and yeah his headplay hands down style does resemble roy jones jr a lot. how can you not like the guy?


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Aug 27, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> Also the Mayweather comparison is not accurate, RJJ would be better.



touch?, i'll definitely agree with that actually.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 27, 2011)

Arishem said:


> Having to endure rigor mortised striking with stilted movements diminishes the joy from a knockout. If you don't take him out, there's something wrong with you, or you're fighting out of your weight class.



No, Forrest looked like Forrest. You gotta learn how to see the difference between one guy being weaker and the other guy being too strong.



Aokiji said:


> Also makes what Sonnen did all the more impressive.



You mean roid up and throw pillow punches at injured Silva who's goal was to submit, not KO, Sonnen for his retarded statement about getting black belt under Nougieras' being equivalent to a toy in happy meal?

Yes, really impressive.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 27, 2011)

LovesToSpooge said:


> did you remember how pissed evans was that jones took up that fight with shogun? my money's on rashad not being too confident he'd win. could be bullshit of course but i've jumped on the jones bandwagon.



From what I remember Rashad was happy to be able to fight Jones (once he left Jackson's camp) and it was Jones who supposedly ducked Evans with fake injury.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm a proud Brazilian tonight....


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Aug 27, 2011)

Kalashnikov said:


> From what I remember Rashad was happy to be able to fight Jones (once he left Jackson's camp) and it was Jones who supposedly ducked Evans with fake injury.



although i think he's a bit shady, dana white did say UFC's own independent doctors checked it out to confirm that it was a real injury.

there's always 2 sides to a story and the truth is generally somewhere in the middle. what makes it so hard is that the stories are being told by obscenely paid, ego-driven athletes.

speaking of which, jones v. jackson is headlining the next event right? should be epic.


----------



## Aokiji (Aug 27, 2011)

LovesToSpooge said:


> see, there's where we going to have to agree to disagree. i'm a huge fan of shogun's, the guy is an unbelievable fighter, has tons of experience, etc.
> 
> in fact, before their fight, i was calling jon jones overrated and my prediction was a semi-comfy shogun win. that fight convinced me of jones' ability.
> 
> ...



In Shogun vs Machida I it was a competetive fight, no matter who won. Clearly their levels were even.  In the second fight, Machida got tagged and went to sleep. How do you reconcile that? 

Also, same with Shogun: he destroyed Rampage. Does that mean he is >>> him? No he landed a vicious knee on his ribs and broke them, Rampage, hurt, couldn't recover and so Shogun finished. In a rematch, Rampage might easily win.



eHav said:


> he is cocky but he backs it up. everytime.
> 
> it would take a wrestler of an unbelivably good level to the same thing to silva again he's no fool.
> 
> and yeah his headplay hands down style does resemble roy jones jr a lot. how can you not like the guy?



He is annoying and his fanboys are worse. 



Kalashnikov said:


> You mean roid up and throw pillow punches at injured Silva *who's goal was to submit, not KO, Sonnen for his retarded statement about getting black belt under Nougieras' being equivalent to a toy in happy meal?*
> 
> Yes, really impressive.





I think thats all that needs to be said. 

Yes, Silva ate 300 punches (record) for 5 rounds because he wanted to prove a point. He got knocked down to play possum. 

If you had an ounce of a point, he would've submitted him in the first. It took him 5 rounds to submit (and I'm gonna say this in all caps for effect) SONNEN. The guy with more triangles than sesame street. 

Yes THAT proves that his Blackbelt is legit.

Sonnen made Anderson look like shit. Cry me a river, build a bridge and get over it. Hey it's happened to other fighters too. Didn't Arlovski outstrike Fedor until he went for a flying knee and got KTFO? Every man has his kryptonite.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 27, 2011)

Sonnet had to eat his words against Silva.  He would have been KO'd on the first round if it wasn't for his retarded troll comment regarding the BBJ Nogueira's belt.....

Bitch got owned by it.


----------



## Arishem (Aug 27, 2011)

Kalashnikov said:


> No, Forrest looked like Forrest. You gotta learn how to see the difference between one guy being weaker and the other guy being too strong.


I know Shogun is a far superior striker to Forrest, and his last fight with him was when he was injured and out of shape. That has nothing to do with my comment. Forrest has always been spastic fighter, but his already goofy strikes no longer have any oomph to them. He's going through the motions without the intent to hurt or beat his opponent. Grapplefucking a much smaller fighter for three rounds in his last fight, when he's put a hurting on bigger fighters, is another sign that the old Forrest is gone. He's just coming for a paycheck.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 28, 2011)

That was an awesome night of UFC action.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 28, 2011)

Lots of finishes, I do like closure.  

I think a lot of fighters will be heartbroken by how they lost though...

*Brendan Schaub* was dominating until he made the n00b mistake of letting Nog back him up against the cage and unload on him.  

*Yushin Okami* made the n00b mistake of attempting to punch Silva in the head, repeatedly.  Body -> head or leg -> head combos are the way to fight Silva.  If he knows you're going to try to punch him in the head every single time that makes you wayy too predictable?

*Forrest Griffin* still not committing to his strikes.  He doesn't turn his hip or generate power with his punches.  Its always those weaker, less damaging, arm punches.  Needs to throw with KO power or not at all?

*Luiz Cane* got caught with that obvious left hand set up.  

Lots of finishes but it seems a lot of guys weren't fighting at their best..  

I love the crowd.  Best crowd EVER~!


----------



## Ippy (Aug 28, 2011)

Aokiji, GTFO of my thread if you can't have a reasonable discussion in here.





eHav said:


> this shogun was nothing like the one that fought jones.. a good day shogun would have been a realy nice fight vs jones
> 
> poor forest keeps loosing :\


A "good day Shogun"???

People need to come off the "Two Shoguns" mentality.  He wins some and he loses some.  Period.



Aokiji said:


> Jon Jones is an overrated piece of shit.
> 
> I honestly wouldn't be suprised if Shogun KTFO him in a rematch.




Overrated piece of shit?

He's an undefeated (yes, I said undefeated) fighter who hasn't looked remotely in trouble his entire career.  In order for him to be overrated, he'd have to do something other than completely smash dudes.



Arishem said:


> Was anyone expecting a different outcome?


I did.

I thought it'd be over in the first round.  Silva let me down! 



eHav said:


> "silva whats next for you?"
> 
> "my clone"
> 
> what a fucking boss


----------



## Ippy (Aug 28, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> *Yushin Okami* made the n00b mistake of attempting to punch Silva in the head, repeatedly.  Body -> head or leg -> head combos are the way to fight Silva.  If he knows you're going to try to punch him in the head every single time that makes you wayy too predictable?


Thing is, Okami doesn't have the striking chops to mix it up and work the body shots or the leg kicks.

Really, the second Anderson dropped his hands, I knew the fight was over.

And who else loved that Bored 'n Pound going on?  Silva looked like he didn't even wanna bother hitting him after the second knockdown.

I LOL @ the people who swore up and down Okami would be the one to dethrone him.  I fucking LOL...



1mmortal 1tachi said:


> *Forrest Griffin* still not committing to his strikes.  He doesn't turn his hip or generate power with his punches.  Its always those weaker, less damaging, arm punches.  Needs to throw with KO power or not at all?


Yeah, he just looks lethargic.

Everything about his technique looks slow and half-ass, like he doesn't even want to be in there.


----------



## eHav (Aug 28, 2011)

Kim Jong-Il said:


> A "good day Shogun"???
> 
> People need to come off the "Two Shoguns" mentality.  He wins some and he loses some.  Period.



you realy dont see how shogun sometimes looks nothing like his usual self? against jones he looked like he didnt even want to be there.. it was awkward


----------



## Ippy (Aug 28, 2011)

eHav said:


> you realy dont see how shogun sometimes looks nothing like his usual self? against jones he looked like he didnt even want to be there.. it was awkward


But that's Shogun's fault.  It's up to _him_ to come fully prepared on fight night, and it's up to _him_ to put on _his_ half of the performance.

There's no reason to discredit Jone's victory just because he didn't do that.

And frankly, even the Shogun who showed up last night would have been dismantled anyway.


----------



## eHav (Aug 28, 2011)

Kim Jong-Il said:


> But that's Shogun's fault.  It's up to _him_ to come fully prepared on fight night, and it's up to _him_ to put on _his_ half of the performance.
> 
> There's no reason to discredit Jone's victory just because he didn't do that.
> 
> And frankly, even the Shogun who showed up last night would have been dismantled anyway.



i know that, i just think it hurts shogun a lot. not that he would have beat jones, jones is incredible, but at least it wouldnt have been jones pounding on a seemingly affraid shogun untill he tapped


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 28, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> Yes, Silva ate 300 punches (record) for 5 rounds because he wanted to prove a point. He got knocked down to play possum.
> 
> If you had an ounce of a point, he would've submitted him in the first. It took him 5 rounds to submit (and I'm gonna say this in all caps for effect) SONNEN. The guy with more triangles than sesame street.
> 
> ...



Unfortunately smothering someone's face with glove on the ground also accounts for punching in fight metrics, so yes, it was over 300 punches. Now go and take a look at number of "significant strikes" or "power punches".

And would he submit him in the first round if I had a point? Do you really think that MMA is some kind of RPG game were once someone's statistic > other guy's statistic he automatically win? I'm not saying Sonnen doesn't know shit, guy is legit and in top 5 of UFC MW division, plus he was roided up, it obvious it's gonna be hard to submit him (especially with injured rib).
Go watch a fight again, see how Silva do not try to really keep the fight standing, but rather works toward submission the whole time. Then go watch "Like a Water", a documentary about Silva and see what he says to Nougeira right before the fight, what promise he makes. Then stop trying to impress yourself with half-witty comments and come back talk some facts.

And no, Arlovski didn't outstrike Fedor (unless, again, you're talking about statistics, can't be really bothered to check the numbers right now, but by no means Andrei was winning that fight).



Kim Jong-Il said:


> People need to come off the "Two Shoguns" mentality.  He wins some and he loses some.  Period.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 28, 2011)

It's like each punch was him taking one step closer towards the kitchen garbage pail.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 28, 2011)

My power went out last night as soon as the prelims ended. 

I watched the big fights today, though. Okami did not do as well as I had thought he would. I didn't even think he'd win, tbh, but I thought he'd put up more of a fight. Anderson needs to move up to 205, cause he's not finding any competition at middleweight. The only person at middleweight who could mount a real offensive if is Chael Sonnen, like last time, but even then I'd like to assume Silva has filled those holes in his game by now.

Fights he could take at 205? Maybe Dan Hendo, Shogun Rua, Jon Jones, Rashad Evans, or Phil Davis? Idk... I'm bored of seeing Anderson finish his opponents willy nilly.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 28, 2011)

Silva wouldn't be the same fighter at that weight though. He'd be top tier, but doubt he'd be as dominant since it's a different and unnatural weight for him. Plus he's aging. He's got less than 4-5 years in the middleweight. He'll be out of his prime VERY soon.


----------



## Brian (Aug 28, 2011)

jeez okami didn't stand a chance


----------



## Aokiji (Aug 28, 2011)

This just proves what a beast Sonnen is. He outstruck and knocked down a guy who has the reflexes of a cat and the power of a grizzlie in his jab. Even though he lost, (what else could be expected) he at least survived till the 5th round and was winning. Props to you Chael.


----------



## Aokiji (Aug 28, 2011)

Kalashnikov said:


> Unfortunately smothering someone's face with glove on the ground also accounts for punching in fight metrics, so yes, it was over 300 punches. Now go and take a look at number of "significant strikes" or "power punches".
> 
> And would he submit him in the first round if I had a point? Do you really think that MMA is some kind of RPG game were once someone's statistic > other guy's statistic he automatically win? I'm not saying Sonnen doesn't know shit, guy is legit and in top 5 of UFC MW division, plus he was roided up, it obvious it's gonna be hard to submit him (especially with injured rib).
> Go watch a fight again, *see how Silva do not try to really keep the fight standing, but rather works toward submission the whole time. *Then go watch "Like a Water", a documentary about Silva and see what he says to Nougeira right before the fight, what promise he makes. Then stop trying to impress yourself with half-witty comments and come back talk some facts.
> ...



Wow, this has GOT to beat M-1's "Bigfoot's corner used black magic" excuse.  Was it his plan to get socked on the chin by Sonnen too? I mean the first one. 

Also, Sonnen also threw numerous power punches. It's just because of Silva's godlike durability that you couldn't see it.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 29, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> This just proves what a beast Sonnen is. He outstruck and knocked down a guy who has the reflexes of a cat and the power of a grizzlie in his jab. Even though he lost, (what else could be expected) he at least survived till the 5th round and was winning. Props to you Chael.



Wasn't he on steroids or something. I didn't look into the story but he failed a test.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 29, 2011)

Kuya said:


> Silva wouldn't be the same fighter at that weight though. He'd be top tier, but doubt he'd be as dominant since it's a different and unnatural weight for him. Plus he's aging. He's got less than 4-5 years in the middleweight. He'll be out of his prime VERY soon.



Let's hope he retires with a win. Silva seems like a smart guy, I don't think he'll be like Liddell.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 29, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> This just proves what a beast Sonnen is. He outstruck and knocked down a guy who has the reflexes of a cat and the power of a grizzlie in his jab. Even though he lost, (what else could be expected) he at least survived till the 5th round and was winning. Props to you Chael.



Anderson Silva had a rib injury leading into the fight with Chael.  He wasn't "100%".

Those who trained with Chael(like Chris Leben who has trained more or less everywhere) said hes a beast with the best takedowns they've ever seen.

Its an open debate as to whether or not Silva's rib injury affected the outcome and whether or not anyone can stop Chael's takedowns at 185..



Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Wasn't he on steroids or something. I didn't look into the story but he failed a test.



Chael was on HRT(hormone replacement therapy).  Its a long story.  He was authorized by the athletic commission to have HRT done in the past.  Some say HRT is a practice condoned by dirty doctors who are willing to give atheletes unfair advantages for money.  Others say for older athletes with lower testosterone levels than younger athletes its a perfectly legitimate practice.  I can't say for certain I know exactly who is right.

Prior to his fight with Silva, Chael didn't go through proper channels with the athletic commission.  After the fight Chael's testosterone levels were supposedly far above normal limits.

Then Chael got hit with a real estate fraud and money laundering lawsuit(he does real estate, too).

He pleaded guilty.  

He says he's an 'American Gangster'.  I guess he really is.


----------



## Aokiji (Aug 29, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Wasn't he on steroids or something. I didn't look into the story but he failed a test.



Read what immortal itachi said. 

Even if he took "roids" I mean would it matter THAT much? I mean performance enhancing drugs enhance performance, but I don't think, say, Okami would dominate Silva like Sonnen did, even with roids, even if Silva wasn't 100%. 



1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Anderson Silva had a rib injury leading into the fight with Chael.  He wasn't "100%".
> 
> Those who trained with Chael(like Chris Leben who has trained more or less everywhere) said hes a beast with the best takedowns they've ever seen.
> 
> ...



I like how Silva is allowed t make excuses for his bad performances but, say, Shogun isn't.  Also, rib injury or not, he did get clipped on the chin. Say what you will, but I think that shouldn't have happened. Sonnen is no elite striker.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 29, 2011)

I guess I gave Okami too much credit. I thought he'd at least be able to take Silva down though he really only tried once. Seems like he had the "Shields Gameplan" in that fight.

I don't think there's anyone left at MW to challenge him. Maybe a rematch with Sonnen just so he can babyshake him, but then he either needs to go up to LHW or just retire while he's on top before he loses.

Big Nog getting his win over Schaub felt really good. I wish Cro Cop would've done that.  I don't see Nog getting very far in the division though with guys like JDS and Cain at the top. Even Carwin would be a bad fight for him. He could possibly beat Mir.

Shogun looked all right against Forrest, but he still seemed a little off to me. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## Matariki (Aug 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NV9i6t_Fos[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 29, 2011)

Shotgun.

I keep wanting to call him that.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Aug 29, 2011)

Aokiji, you have to try harder


----------



## Ippy (Aug 29, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Wasn't he on steroids or something. I didn't look into the story but he failed a test.


He was busy replacing hormones that didn't need replacing, resulting in a testosterone level 6x the natural limit.  In other words, he was roided to the gills.

Then you couple in Silva walking into the fight with a rib injury, and it was clear that even the best Sonnen still can't beat the worst Silva on any given night.



Aokiji said:


> Even if he took "roids" I mean would it matter THAT much?


Ridiculous.

There's a reason they call them _performance enhancing_ drugs.  Besides giving guys the trademark increased muscle mass, they also allow fighters to recover from normal training faster.

Now, boys and girls, what can result from having increased muscle mass and shorter recovery times?  A much stronger fighter, with increased speed, endurance, and overall skill (if you can train longer and more often, you obviously get better) than would be possible without those drugs.

That was the fighter Silva fought and beat _while injured._ 

As someone who both works in the medical field and has injured their ribs before, I can tell you that it is not even easy to _breathe_, let alone fight a roided up fighter.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 29, 2011)

There's this idea that taking steroids makes you this guy with no weaknesses... Steroids can't give you the wrestling skills Chael has. I say this as a Chael hater, too. The guy's wrestling is amazing, and he dominated Silva.

The thing about roids is that they're used during training to recover quickly, but it stays in their system a long time. Thats why so many dudes get caught.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 30, 2011)

Again, if you can recover quicker, you can train longer, harder, and more often.

That translates to you having skills that you otherwise would not have naturally.

Also, think about it.... you can recover quicker, which means your endurance mid-fight will also increase.  Would Chael have had that same pace if he only trained _au naturale_?


----------



## HInch (Aug 30, 2011)

Kim Jong-Il said:


> Again, if you can recover quicker, you can train longer, harder, and more often.
> 
> That translates to you having skills that you otherwise would not have naturally.
> 
> Also, think about it.... you can recover quicker, which means your endurance mid-fight will also increase.  Would Chael have had that same pace if he only trained _au naturale_?



This. The whole reason for use of steroids in sports, especially something like MMA is that you get more time to train. We're in a sport with so many different skillsets needed that as there is there isn't enough hours in the day. Then factor in body recovery, injuries, general wear and tear etc. And you see why steroids are so coveted. If you can squeeze out another hour in your training per day or shave a couple of weeks off injury recovery time you have a big leg up on just how much time you'd have for training if you weren't doping. This can then be translated to strength training, cardio work or sharpening skills. 

The impact is massive, even if people say "well it's just for recovery."


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 30, 2011)

It kind of makes you wish you had some steroids.

I mean, not the bad kind, the good kind that makes you recover faster and increases your stamina. There are all different kinds as I understand it.


----------



## HInch (Aug 30, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It kind of makes you wish you had some steroids.
> 
> I mean, not the bad kind, the good kind that makes you recover faster and increases your stamina. There are all different kinds as I understand it.



If only the good ones weren't illegal. 

Stupid governments, trying to keep the people down so we don't seize power.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 30, 2011)

For real. If we want to induce cancer someday we should have that option. I can't see any logical reason why that'd be illegal (seriously).

As an alternative to steroids I would submit my body to nanotechnology experiments that can achieve the same affects.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 30, 2011)

Where are all of your GOATs?

As far as I'm concerned, it stands as:

*4. Big Nog*
Second greatest HW of all time.  Dominance over the HW division for years until Fedor showed up.  The third most top ten wins of any fighter ever.  If it wasn't for his losses to Fedor, he would be the clear #3.  Unlike Fedor, he hasn't been nearly in the same decline, and with his most recent win over a top HW prospect, it's entirely possible that he's on a return to his old form.

*3. Fedor*
Greatest HW of all time.  Dominance over the HW division for ten years.  The fourth most top ten wins out of any fighter ever.  Until 2010, he was undefeated in the division.  Came out of some fucking wars.  Fought guys at their own strengths and _won_.  If he wasn't 1-3 since joining Strikeforce (where he is now cut from), he'd probably still be #1 with GSP and Anderson fighting for #2.

*2. GSP*
Greatest WW of all time.  Ahead of Fedor due to not having lost in 4 years.  Avenged his only two losses.  The second most top ten wins out of any fighter ever.  It is because of that last fact and that his style of fighting is predicated on minimal risk = maximum rewards (#'s 1 and 3 not so much) that he is #2.

*1. Anderson Silva*
Greatest MW of all time.  Clear number 1.  The most top ten wins out of any fighter ever.  He has top ten wins in three weight classes (WW-LHW), the majority of his wins have been by way of complete and utter destruction.  He has barely been touched in years except in a fight where he fought a roided up fighter while he _walked into_ the fight with a rib injury.  He made a former LHW champ look like it was his first time in the cage.

If Nog actually continues his return, and looks in good form, I might have to throw him in a tie with #3.  The only reason Fedor wouldn't be overtaken just yet is because of his wins over Nog.  But guess who has more top ten wins?


----------



## HInch (Aug 31, 2011)

I can't argue with that list, but if we go strictly by a mix of bias and peak and fighting above their weight and and and...

Kid Yamamoto.


----------



## Skylark (Aug 31, 2011)

To those who understand the genius of Chael Sonnen, enjoy. He will keep on coming.

To those who simply cannot understand what the man is doing... your reactions make it all the better.


----------



## HInch (Aug 31, 2011)

Skylark said:


> To those who understand the genius of Chael Sonnen, enjoy. He will keep on coming.
> 
> To those who simply cannot understand what the man is doing... your reactions make it all the better.



This is all a real man needs in his life.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 31, 2011)

Kim Jong-Il said:


> Where are all of your GOATs?



1) Anderson Silva - no doubt about this one. He has beaten everyone convincingly, finished more top 10s than anyone else, and holds many incredible records.

2) Fedor Emelianenko - just due to his accomplishments in PRIDE and his unheard of winning streak at the top of the food chain. He had a very impressive career.

3) Georges St. Pierre - given this is an "all time" list, I might put him lower until he catches up to the legendary status of other people, but this seems all right. He has beaten everyone at WW who's worth beating.

4) Royce Gracie - this doesn't really need any explanation.


----------



## Ben Beckman (Sep 1, 2011)

I work as a cashier at a local grocery store and I was working the other day and this couple comes through my line with their son and while I was ringing up their stuff the bagger started talking about how cute their kid was and she asked what his name was and they said it was Chael. 

So at this point I'm still in my work zone, which means I basically ignore everything that's not relevant to what I'm doing at that moment because most customers are idiots and I want to talk to them as little as neccessary, but then they say "We named him after a UFC fighter", that's when I left my work zone. To make sure I wasn't hearing things I asked them if they were talking about Chael Sonnen and they were.

I then spent the rest of the order imagining what that kid was gonna be thinking one day when he grows up and decides to look up stuff about the guy he was named after.


----------



## Rampage (Sep 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qx27t6lzIQ0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vice (Sep 1, 2011)

lol GSP... 

I wouldn't put the most boring lay and prey fighter ever in the list of greatest. Silva would eat him alive in the same weight class. Just destroy him.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 1, 2011)

Vice said:


> lol GSP...
> 
> I wouldn't put the most boring lay and prey fighter ever in the list of greatest. Silva would eat him alive in the same weight class. Just destroy him.


If we were talking about GOATs of excitement, then yeah, but we're talking about accomplishments first and foremost.


----------



## HInch (Sep 1, 2011)

?Who's the GOAT at not using wrestling?


----------



## Vice (Sep 1, 2011)

Kim Jong-Il said:


> If we were talking about GOATs of excitement, then yeah, but we're talking about accomplishments first and foremost.



My point is he's overrated and can't finish. Want to take it to the ground the whole match? Ok, but at least _do something_ while you're down there. When's the last time GSP gained a victory that wasn't by decision?

Every fight I've seen him in, he simply plays it safe and fights not to lose. I can't imagine why someone would put someone like that in a greatest ever list.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 1, 2011)

Ben Beckman said:


> I work as a cashier at a local grocery store and I was working the other day and this couple comes through my line with their son and while I was ringing up their stuff the bagger started talking about how cute their kid was and she asked what his name was and they said it was Chael.
> 
> So at this point I'm still in my work zone, which means I basically ignore everything that's not relevant to what I'm doing at that moment because most customers are idiots and I want to talk to them as little as neccessary, but then they say "We named him after a UFC fighter", that's when I left my work zone. To make sure I wasn't hearing things I asked them if they were talking about Chael Sonnen and they were.
> 
> I then spent the rest of the order imagining what that kid was gonna be thinking one day when he grows up and decides to look up stuff about the guy he was named after.




Poor kid. Maybe some of Chael's charisma will rub off on him and he'll become either a crooked politician or a seedy talkshow host.


Vice said:


> My point is he's overrated and can't finish. Want to take it to the ground the whole match? Ok, but at least _do something_ while you're down there. When's the last time GSP gained a victory that wasn't by decision?
> 
> Every fight I've seen him in, he simply plays it safe and fights not to lose. I can't imagine why someone would put someone like that in a greatest ever list.



I don't think he's overrated, nor is he unable to finish. He plays it safe and dominates a lot of very tough fighters. Do you think Anderson can't finish Thales Lietes and Demian Maia? It's obvious he could, but he was dicking around with them.

The fact is that he's able to play it safe with guys at this level. He proves he's the best. Sure it's not exciting to everyone but he does get the job done.


----------



## Vice (Sep 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't think he's overrated, nor is he unable to finish. He plays it safe and dominates a lot of very tough fighters. Do you think Anderson can't finish Thales Lietes and Demian Maia? It's obvious he could, but he was dicking around with them.
> 
> The fact is that he's able to play it safe with guys at this level. He proves he's the best. Sure it's not exciting to everyone but he does get the job done.



The difference is I've seen Silva finish. Silva finishes nearly every fight he's in, it's quite the opposite for GSP.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 1, 2011)

He doesn't have incredible submissions or heavy hands and he favors top control and jabbing at safe distances to going for finishes. 

I'm not normally one to defend GSP, but I recognize that he is at least the best in the division and one of the best fighters in MMA. Just because he doesn't finish his opponents and plays it too safe shouldn't diminish his wins and accomplishments. 

His last four opponents have also been pretty hard to finish. Generally they are finished by people with really heavy hands (Hardy & Koscheck) or not finished at all (Fitch, Shields, BJ). He should have been able to finish Hardy within 5 fucking rounds though, granted.


----------



## illusion (Sep 1, 2011)

You have to be crazy or extremely biased to not put GSP in your top 5 all-time list. He's dominated his division for over 3 years, beating the best the WW has to offer.

A win is a win and that's what he does. Do I wish he would let his hands and legs go like he did when he was an up and comer, hell yeah, but you can't deny his accomplishments.


----------



## Matariki (Sep 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5Beh6fEJVs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 1, 2011)

Jon Jones gonna smash Rampage.

Unless Rampage brings some kind of new crazy tactic I am not accounting for, I don't see how he wins. He isn't fast enough to get inside and land bombs against that ridiculous reach.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 1, 2011)

Vice said:


> My point is he's overrated and can't finish. Want to take it to the ground the whole match? Ok, but at least _do something_ while you're down there. When's the last time GSP gained a victory that wasn't by decision?
> 
> Every fight I've seen him in, he simply plays it safe and fights not to lose. I can't imagine why someone would put someone like that in a greatest ever list.


Just to be clear, my criteria for the GOATs list is as follows:
(in order of weight of importance)
1. # of top ten wins
2. all time standing in their division
3. current standing in their division
4. how they win their fights



CrazyMoronX said:


> His last four opponents have also been pretty hard to finish.


To be fair, just about everyone Silva fights is hard to finish too, yet he still does.

How many people can say they submitted Henderson?  How many people can say they TKOed Leben?  KOed Belfort?

As a guy who saw how GSP fought before the Serra loss (the second Penn fight was pretty exciting though), it's frustrating to watch him now.  I can see where Vice is coming from.  I still disagree with him as far as the GOATs list, but I can completely understand why he's annoyed at GSP.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 2, 2011)

I never said I liked GSP's style or anything.  Although I do get pumped up for a GSP event, it's mainly to see if he will win or not (usually I am rooting for the other guy except for in the case of Jake Shields). It's almost always a disappointment.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Sep 2, 2011)

Seiko said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5Beh6fEJVs[/YOUTUBE]



So this, then it's Edgar vs Maynard III (Florian vs Aldo), after that it's Diaz vs GSP and then JDS vs Cain. Should be a good year.


Also how many of you are reading this :sanji


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 2, 2011)

JDS vs Cain on FOX. 


I am really looking forward to Jones/Rampage, too. I was so close to seeing that live but I got shit on when it came to buying tickets. I didn't know they were on sale until the next fucking day.


----------



## HInch (Sep 2, 2011)

Clay Man Gumby said:


> Also how many of you are reading this :sanji



The real men are.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 2, 2011)

I actually read a few chapters of that. Then stopped because I found it unrealistic.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 3, 2011)

People say GSP is "boring" and think it means he isn't good. GSP finished a lot of guys, go watch his earlier fights. GSP is not only an amazing fighter, but a strategist. Anderson can finish all the guys he wants, but when the guys he's finishing are mostly guys like James Irvin and Forrest Griffin, how much credit can you give him? Where as GSP has defeated top contenders like Fitch, Alves, Koscheck, and legends like Penn and Hughes, not once but twice.

St. Pierre has the best wrestling in MMA, period, I don't see how Silva would stop takedowns from a guy who makes his living off of taking down NCAA Div. 1 wrestlers. Silva has good BJJ, but GSP is also a black belt in BJJ as well as having very good boxing (not showcased very often, but still). GSP is also smaller than Silva, so the weight advantage might just be too much.

Give credit where credit is due, which guy should be crowned the greatest of all time? The guy who beat up Patrick Cote and James Irvin, or the guy who dominated BJ Penn and Matt Hughes?

Also; Rampage is gonna get destroyed. What does he have to offer Jones? Jones is a better striker, better wrestler, and probably has better submissions. I've got it Jones TKO R1.


----------



## HInch (Sep 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I actually read a few chapters of that. Then stopped because I found it unrealistic.



Troublemaker!



> GSP is boring. He never finishes anyone.


----------



## Roger Smith (Sep 3, 2011)

Don't miss One FC 1 provided by sherdog



Eduard Folayang , A Sol Kwon, Phil Baroni, Yoshiyuki Yoshida, Andy Wang, and others on the card.

Great fights so far. Andy lost via referee stoppage from brutal knees from Zorobabel. 

Seok Mo Kim showing amazing heart against Gregor escaping a deep triangle choke.

Gregor despite many side choke attempts and getting the mounted position numerous times, the fight goes to a decision. 

Gregor Gracie wins via unanimous decision.

Eric Kelly wins via rear naked choke over Mitch Chilson after an exciting first round. Funny as Kelly's nickname is "the natural" while Chilson was "The Dragon".

Yoshiyuki "Zenko" Yoshida gets the decision over Baroni. Yoshida controlled Baroni well but I was disappointed in Baroni's cardio once again.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Sep 3, 2011)

*I'm taking cage over bones..........................*

*Only thing bones has is his reach if cage get in his guard it over.....................*


----------



## HInch (Sep 3, 2011)

I can't believe Gregor didn't finish.


----------



## Roger Smith (Sep 3, 2011)

Eduard Folayang takes the decision. Great fight by both fighters. Overall good card.


----------



## Matariki (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Ippy (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Deesnutz (Sep 4, 2011)

The Fireball Kid said:


> Wanderlei knocked out Jackson twice, you could argue Jackson's striking is way better than Wandy's. Jackson is undoubtedly a better striker than Manhoef, easily. Wanderlei's style appears reckless and wild, but in his prime he was deadly. He was a brawler with the speed and technicality of a thai boxer. Wanderlei isn't one of the greatest strikers of all time for nothing, you know. It's because he could destroy his opponents, and I don't see Manhoef knocking out Wanderlei during that era. Hell, I'd be hard put to bet against Wanderlei if they fought now.



when wandy fought rampage the first 2 times rampage was a wrestler with knockout power he wasnt that good of a striker he didnt get the name king of the slams for his striking.and where did you get the idea.just becaue he beat a medicore kickboxer?!look man i know your a big wanderlei silva fan but he doesnt have the speed and technicality of a thai boxer.have you ever seen a hardcore muay thai fight?!the fact of the matter is melvin has been beaten kickboxers that would knock wanderlei out if he tried to stand with them does the name ruslan karaev ring a bell?!


----------



## Deesnutz (Sep 4, 2011)

Kim Jong-Il said:


> If we were talking about GOATs of excitement, then yeah, but we're talking about accomplishments first and foremost.



anderson has achieved more than GSP


----------



## Ippy (Sep 4, 2011)

Deesnutz said:


> anderson has achieved more than GSP


I know... and that's why Anderson's ahead of GSP on my GOATs list.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## HInch (Sep 5, 2011)

Hector Lombard rocks my socks.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Sep 5, 2011)

:rofl :rofl :rofl

It might be the same old triangle joke, but the timing was perfect.


----------



## HInch (Sep 5, 2011)

LOL, Bigfoot with the burn. Oh he has no idea what he's getting in to.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Sep 5, 2011)

Actually Sonnen's comeback was poor, much worse from what I was expecting it would be.



> @bigfootsilva, I want to tell you a joke so funny it will make your head grow. It goes like this..Oh wait, I see you have already heard it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 6, 2011)

Seiko said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgqD0qndiLE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Antonio Silva is a scary mofo :x


The only man in recent years unable to knock out Andrei Arlovski. 




You know I really hate Antonio Silva, but man has jokes.


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 6, 2011)

> Alistair Overeem will make his UFC debut on Dec. 30, as “The Demolition Man” is set to square off against the returning Brock Lesnar at the MGM Grand Garden Arena in Las Vegas.





> "Per my talks with Overeem and Lorenzo: #UFC offered title fight against Cain/JDS winner. Overeem didn’t want to wait that long"



Ubereem era


----------



## Rampage (Sep 6, 2011)

Jheeeeeeeezzzz


----------



## Ippy (Sep 6, 2011)

This is gonna be one of the safest bets in MMA.

A HW world champion kickboxer with ADCC level grappling versus a guy who doesn't like to get punched and is still green in the sub game?

I'll make a killing in the bar.  I missed my opportunity when it was "Chuck Little vs. Carnage Jackson," but I won't miss it here...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 6, 2011)

I don't think it's safe money or anything. Brock rushes in with punches and takes people down. That's his style. Now Ubereem could capitalize on that rather easily, but he might also just cover up and wait and then get taken down and pounded into submission.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 6, 2011)

The Ubertine says otherwise.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Heavenly King (Sep 6, 2011)

Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.. who's ready to watch brock get destroyed dec 30???

Reinforce the Octagon: Lesnar vs. Overeem set for Dec. 30


Dana White's Twitter confirmed a fight that MMA fans have clamored for. Strikeforce heavyweight champ Alistair Overeem, who reportedly signed a UFC contract Tuesday, will take on former UFC heavyweight champ Brock Lesnar on Dec. 30.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 6, 2011)

Heavenly King said:


> Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.. who's ready to watch brock get destroyed dec 30???
> 
> Reinforce the Octagon: Lesnar vs. Overeem set for Dec. 30
> 
> ...



lol someone posted without reading the thread...


----------



## Heavenly King (Sep 6, 2011)

Kim Jong-Il said:


> lol someone posted without reading the thread...



yea yea i seen what was said


----------



## Ippy (Sep 6, 2011)

Just bustin your chops.


----------



## Heavenly King (Sep 6, 2011)

Kim Jong-Il said:


> Just bustin your chops.



lmao it's kool


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm looking forward to the fight. It's one of those giant fights that I have no investment into either fighter so I don't really care who wins horribly or wins valiantly. I just want to see it.

I think Brock wins though.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 7, 2011)

Lol at people saying Reem will smash him.  He better let his hands go if he wants to win. Thing is, if Werdum's power and TDs (who won the fight tbh) were enough to make him gunshy, how is he gonna let his hands go against a guy who can down him in one shot or take him down easily? I mean, not even Cain could stop his TDs. 

I know that Brock doesn't like to get hit, but neither does Reem and unlike him, Brock actually CAN take a punch. 

To me Brock is a slight favourite, 55/45. It would be 60/40, if he didn't come off a disease.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 7, 2011)

I've actually reevaluated my opinion.

After thinking on it a bit, I've realized that Lesnar isn't the easiest fight in the world for Overeem, or anybody.  Despite his hatred of getting hit, he's also shown remarkable resiliency after taking a beating (Carwin), and still going on to win it.  Depending on whether or not the ref decides to play "HOW MANY PUNCHES CAN HE EAT!?", this could go either way.

One way or another, regardless of who wins, the fans are the real winners.  Neither of these guys are in boring fights (barring Overeem's Werdum fight), and it should be fireworks.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 7, 2011)

Yeah, people say Brock has a weak chin but that isn't true, he just doesn't like getting hit. He hasn't been knocked out by anyone (including Shane fucking Carwin who knocks out everyone). 

On the other hand, Overeem gets a lot of flack for his chin that may or may not be warranted. Given the people that he's been knocked out by I'm not ready to say it's a glass chin, but it's somewhat suspect I suppose. He doesn't want to get hit by Brock for sure, man has some power.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 7, 2011)

I see this fight as the HW Condit vs. BJ.  Fucking fireworks.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 7, 2011)

I read somewhere that he got KO'd once, by a punch that hit his guard.

Granted, it was stated by an author/blogger, who had a really onesided opinion about him though.

But the fact that he was staggering backwards from WERDUM'S punches (correction, armpunches) makes me worry. It would be better if he lets his hands go, as I said. 

Oh and some more stamina would be better. Don't wanna see another loss by a guy who kicked Brock's ass but loses cuz he gassed. 

Btw, how come people are all about "nothing matters about Silva/Sonnen other than the fact that Silva FINISHED him" but when Brock finishes Carwin, suddenly the beatdown delivered by Carwin matters. Granted, Carwin was actually close to finishing him, but still...and Lesnar was coming off a diverculitis surgery, so the "Anderson was injured" excuse doesn't count.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 7, 2011)

Shogun knocked him out by jumping into his guard and landing a vicious flying haymaker. 

He also got knocked out by Kharitonov, but there really isn't shame in that. And Chuck Liddell (that could happen to anyone). 


I don't think Brock is going to knock him out or anything. But I can easily see a TKO stoppage.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> *Shogun knocked him out by jumping into his guard and landing a vicious flying haymaker. *
> 
> He also got knocked out by Kharitonov, but there really isn't shame in that. And Chuck Liddell (that could happen to anyone).
> 
> ...



:ho:ho:ho 

One of the best KOs of all time in any sport. 

Also, that Chuck Liddell TKO was insane, the fact that he took what was probably Chucks flushest right ever and DIDN'T go down, is amazing. Oh and he was outstriking him too btw.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 7, 2011)

Yes, he was out-striking him. I remember the old joke that Overeem is the best in the world for the first 3 minutes or something like that.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 7, 2011)

Hilariously, his ideal weight would probably be JDS weight. Much more explosive and fast and could use his hands better from striking distance. But the way he is now, he is probably much better in the clinch. Against Brock, more agility would help.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 7, 2011)

But then he'd have to quit eating so much horse meat. Not sure he's ready to make that commitment.


----------



## Roger Smith (Sep 7, 2011)

Diaz out. Condit in. 

Ufc 137 press conference
pt.3


----------



## Ippy (Sep 7, 2011)

I can't believe I never seen this before!!![YOUTUBE]3zxdY2WKy_o[/YOUTUBE]

Who's rooting for Jones, and who for Jackson?





Aokiji said:


> I read somewhere that he got KO'd once, by a punch that hit his guard.
> 
> Granted, it was stated by an author/blogger, who had a really onesided opinion about him though.
> 
> ...


The shots that KOed Overeem were epic shots thrown by some of the toughest strikers in MMA history.  He has nothing to be ashamed of.

Werdum's standup is underrated.  Those strikes he was throwing Overeem's way all had bad intentions, but each and every single time Overeem started to engage, Werdum flopped to the ground, legs spread like a whore offering up the pussy.

Lastly, ignore Brock haters.  You care too much about what other people think.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 7, 2011)

Roger Smith said:


> Diaz out. Condit in.
> 
> Ufc 137 press conference
> pt.3


I can't fucking believe it!

He complains about not making enough money, training more to get less, yadda yadda...  Then he gets his shot at the title, his shot at the big bucks, and he throws it all away.

WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I was hoping for BJ vs. Condit, cuz that was going to be fucking fireworks.  But Condit's been wrecking shit since he came to the UFC.  He deserves the shot.  Good luck to him.


----------



## Roger Smith (Sep 7, 2011)

My question is what is Nick doing?! This is the biggest fight of his possible career. 

His manager Caesar Gracie just called Dana and can't even find Nick. Weird situation but Condit is a game opponent should be a interesting fight.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 7, 2011)

Garbage shit. 

Two fights I wanted to see fucked and now a new fight I'm not incredibly interested in.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 7, 2011)

Diaz committing career suicide basically. I wonder what he'll say about all this when he resurfaces.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## Aokiji (Sep 7, 2011)

Kim Jong-Il said:


> I can't believe I never seen this before!!![YOUTUBE]3zxdY2WKy_o[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Who's rooting for Jones, and who for Jackson?The shots that KOed Overeem were epic shots thrown by some of the toughest strikers in MMA history.  He has nothing to be ashamed of.
> 
> ...



We knew that in before hand though..didn't change the fact that most predicted the(T)KO for Overeem though, including me. As I said, I don't doubt that Overeem could hurt Werdum bad if he wanted, but he seemed to not be able to get his shots off, probably because of caution. Thing is, Lesnar will give him more things to worry about. He hits harder than Werdum and is MUCh better at putting you on your ass. 

And we know how much being able to put your opponent on his ass can "improve" your striking. Ask GSP, Rashad, Cain and especially Sonnen. Injury or not, there is no way he should've been anywhere near as successful as he was against Silva. Being a TD monster will do that. 

Also, again: GAS TANK


On Jones vs Rampage, Rampage, not even close. I like him and want him to hold the belt one more time. And also, as you said, I care alot about what others think, so Page derailing the hypetrain will be :ho


About Diaz: 

Dude, UFC is like the fucking gestapo. I mean, they are right I guess, but still...


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Sep 7, 2011)

Roger Smith said:


> Diaz out. Condit in.
> 
> Ufc 137 press conference
> pt.3





                                  .


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 7, 2011)

Honestly, boring fight or not, Fitch deserves a rematch against Penn, instantly.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 7, 2011)

So I've been thinking: UFC 135 is 3 weeks away and I'm sure there must be some open workouts or meet the fighters or some shit going on, right?

I want to go. 

Anyone know where to get the inside scoop on that shit?


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 7, 2011)

Lol at Sherdog. Apparently, Nick just "chickened out" of the fight.A fight he wanted himself. 

I mean, call me crazy, but aren't there smarter ways to pull out of fights? I mean like, feigining injuries? How would not attending that presser ensure that he gets out of that fight? Most people expected that he would just get reprimanded. 

Also, he was gonna fight GSP not Jon Jones, there is not really that much to be scared of a guy who hasn't finished a fight in ages. Paul Daley was scarier, if not better.


----------



## Roger Smith (Sep 7, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> Apparently, Nick just "chickened out" of the fight.A fight he wanted himself.


Well whether he wanted the fight or not he failed to show up at the press conference where he is required to go to. According to his manager words he snuck out the back door of his house and no one can find him.


> Paul Daley was scarier, if not *better*.


Not sure if serious.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 7, 2011)

I was with GSP. I wanted Diaz to pop up and start calling him names and say it was all a big joke.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 7, 2011)

Roger Smith said:


> Well whether he wanted the fight or not he failed to show up at the press conference where he is required to go to. According to his manager words he snuck out the back door of his house and no one can find him.
> 
> Not sure if serious.



1. Nobody is defending him. I just find it ridiculous that a professional fighter is supposedly "chickening out" from a fight that he wanted. A fighter being scared of another, I think GSP's uniwllingness to fight about Silva is a much more obvious case of that. If Nick was scared of him, he wouldn't have signed a fight with him. To think that Diaz having his head in his ass and not showing up for a PC being proof that he's "scared" is a complete non sequitur.

2. I meant scarier, even if he's not better.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Sep 7, 2011)

Lmao nick is on something how can he return from doing something like this? Biggest goof in mma history.

Also WAR PAGE


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Tiger (Sep 8, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> Also, he was gonna fight GSP not Jon Jones, there is not really that much to be scared of a guy who hasn't finished a fight in ages. Paul Daley was scarier, if not better.



I'm not saying he chickened out of the fight, but being scared of someone is definitely not the main reason a fighter would back out - they would back out of a fight because they were scared of losing. It doesn't matter if Daley is meaner than GSP...GSP is just going to win, period. And that's scary.

But it's all BS, Diaz didn't chicken out...Diaz is just a punk who doesn't think rules should apply to him. The last 45 seconds of this video illustrate what he thought of the press conference and how low on the "give a shit" meter the conference was for him.

News flash, Diaz - the UFC is a business, and they're in the business of making money. Press Conferences are immensely important for them and their coverage, and their hyping of the fights. Stop acting like the world revolves around you, do what you're told, and you'll get the fights you were supposed to have.

I'm guessing he shows up to his next PC. Just a hunch. Doesn't much matter though...both Diaz and Condit are losing to GSP. They just changed the order in which it will happen.


----------



## Ben Beckman (Sep 8, 2011)

cheap nfl hats

I bet Dana is gonna announce that Anderson is vacating his 185lb title and is dropping down to welterweight to fight BJ in a #1 contender fight because he knows that GSP is never actually gonna go up to 185, at least not for another couple years, and by then AS will be almost 40 and probably past his prime. 

_.....after the crazy juice I just drank wears off...._

I know it's just a dream and it'll never happen, _but_ it would be a crazy option.


----------



## HInch (Sep 8, 2011)

It's times like this that I wish I wasn't banned from Sherdog. The Diaz fans trolling would be obscenely fun.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2011)

Diaz gettin' a raw deal. Snookered out of his boxing deal, flimflammed out of a title fight with GSP, and locked into an exclusive contract.


----------



## aliYaa (Sep 8, 2011)

i still don't think they should have dropped him from the main-event.. sure he was being an irresponsible asshole not sowing up but replacing him isn't going to fix anything, IT'S NOT THE FIGHT THE FANS WANTED TO SEE


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2011)

Dana just protecting GSP. 


I can see where the UFC is coming from though. Nick said he'd do it and he didn't do it. It could even be part of his contract. He isn't doing his job. You get fired for that shit.


----------



## HInch (Sep 8, 2011)

Think of the money he's cost them with re-promoting, re-printing tickets, banners, posters etc.

He's going to be a scapegoat for a long night.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2011)

Or they could have just let him fight. He would have showed to the fight.

I honestly never watch the press conferences anyway. They're nearly meaningless.


----------



## HInch (Sep 8, 2011)

You have to play the game. If he wants to be a dumbass stoner he can do that in one of the many unprofessional, shitty fight orgs where he will be after this contract any way.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Diaz gettin' a raw deal. Snookered out of his boxing deal, flimflammed out of a title fight with GSP, and locked into an exclusive contract.





CrazyMoronX said:


> I can see where the UFC is coming from though. Nick said he'd do it and he didn't do it. It could even be part of his contract. He isn't doing his job. You get fired for that shit.



I feel like you answered your first post with your second post, with pretty much what I was going to say to you.

No sympathy for Diaz with his "too-cool-for-school" attitude where he feels the rules don't apply to him. He'll learn his lesson: Dana White is the boss - and Dana White will sacrifice millions of dollars to show you who is boss.

And I agree with him.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2011)

First post was a joke, though I can kinda sympathize with him to a small extent. I still want to see the fight.


----------



## Nathen (Sep 8, 2011)

Gotta love Diaz. I'm sorry but the person that finally beats GSP will have to show up to do it. You can't be filming crap for youtube in your car swearing "fuck your mother" at traffic when you are supposed to be at a press conference in Vegas. Diaz actually ran out the back door of Caesar's house to not have to talk to him? lol. Sometimes Diaz's punk attitude is entertaining, othertimes he's just being a punk bitch himself.

That kid needs to grow up. I'm glad he lost the opportunity to fight GSP. He didn't deserve that fight anyway. I hope they flat out cut him for this.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 8, 2011)

He'll get another chance at it.

Dana White will lose some money on 137 for changing the fight, but he's still a business man, and if Diaz has learned his lesson, I'm sure Dana will still try and exploit that fight at a later date.

Like I said though, it's not like it matters what order GSP beats Condit and Diaz in


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm not too terribly excited for Condit. He's good and all but I don't think he really poses a threat.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 8, 2011)

Condit poses less of a threat on the ground, but more of one standing.


----------



## Nathen (Sep 8, 2011)

Don't get this at all


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 8, 2011)

Law said:


> I feel like you answered your first post with your second post, with pretty much what I was going to say to you.
> 
> No sympathy for Diaz with his "too-cool-for-school" attitude where he feels the rules don't apply to him. He'll learn his lesson: *Dana White is the boss - and Dana White will sacrifice millions of dollars to show you who is boss.*
> 
> And I agree with him.



Dana White is a?n insecure ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). 



Nathen said:


> Gotta love Diaz. I'm sorry but the person that finally beats GSP will have to show up to do it. You can't be filming crap for youtube in your car swearing "fuck your mother" at traffic when you are supposed to be at a press conference in Vegas. Diaz actually ran out the back door of Caesar's house to not have to talk to him? lol. Sometimes Diaz's punk attitude is entertaining, othertimes he's just being a punk bitch himself.
> 
> That kid needs to grow up. I'm glad he lost the opportunity to fight GSP. He didn't deserve that fight anyway. *I hope they flat out cut him for this*.



Seriously, now the moniker "ZUFFA zombies" starts to make more and more sense.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Sep 8, 2011)

Law said:


> I feel like you answered your first post with your second post, with pretty much what I was going to say to you.
> 
> No sympathy for Diaz with his "too-cool-for-school" attitude where he feels the rules don't apply to him. He'll learn his lesson: *Dana White is the boss - and Dana White will sacrifice millions of dollars to show you who is boss.
> 
> And I agree with him.*



Lol, Zuffa Zombie.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 8, 2011)

What does that even mean?

Diaz is a bitch, he deserved to be replaced. It's not like he couldn't make it/had an accident, he chose to not go because he didn't give a shit.

Take your internet irony BS and stick it up your ass.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 9, 2011)

While Diaz/GSP is a much bigger fight, Im excited for gsp/condit. Penn vs diaz is gonna be fuckin crazy! lol. This is definitly the biggest test of diaz career.


----------



## Nathen (Sep 9, 2011)

I see a Fitching in Diaz's future


----------



## HInch (Sep 9, 2011)

Kim Jong-Il said:


> Condit poses less of a threat on the ground, but more of one standing.



Like literally anyone compared to Diaz.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2011)

GSP/Diaz is a bigger fight, but Diaz/BJ is a more interesting fight since their styles are so similar. BJ is a little more dynamic on the feet (though not much more) throwing kicks and knees, so it could be good.


----------



## HInch (Sep 9, 2011)

To be honest I can't see what Diaz offers against BJ.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2011)

His boxing is better and he has good reach, stamina, and durability.

He could outwork him on the feet and nullify the ground game. However, BJ should be able to take Diaz down at will if he needed to. It will be a long, long night for Nick if he can't keep it standing (assuming he actually can get the better of BJ standing in the first place).


----------



## aliYaa (Sep 9, 2011)

what if bj penn and gsp win their fights, what's next for them? i honestly don't wanna see a trilogy


----------



## HInch (Sep 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> His boxing is better and he has good reach, stamina, and durability.
> 
> He could outwork him on the feet and nullify the ground game. However, BJ should be able to take Diaz down at will if he needed to. It will be a long, long night for Nick if he can't keep it standing (assuming he actually can get the better of BJ standing in the first place).



Yeah but the boxing is "complimented" by pillow hands against a great chin. He doesn't have the wrestling to even threaten Penn and Penn has the power to stun and hurt him standing.

It's really BJ's fight to lose.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2011)

INIQUITY said:


> what if bj penn and gsp win their fights, what's next for them? i honestly don't wanna see a trilogy


We're gonna get that eventually I bet. hopefully next time BJ comes in with that look in his eyes.



HInch said:


> Yeah but the boxing is "complimented" by pillow hands against a great chin. He doesn't have the wrestling to even threaten Penn and Penn has the power to stun and hurt him standing.
> 
> It's really BJ's fight to lose.



True, he doesn't have a prayer of finishing BJ standing, but he might be able to outpoint him. He isn't as fast as Edgar or anything, but he could still pull it off. Maybe.


----------



## Nathen (Sep 10, 2011)

> After Belfort?s last explosive win in UFC 133 against Yoshihiro Akiyama, UFC is quickly putting him back in the ring and this time against martial arts master Cung Le for UFC 139 on November 19th in San Jose, California.



This the twilight zone or something?


----------



## Tiger (Sep 10, 2011)

Nathen said:


> This the twilight zone or something?



What does that mean?

Why do people post things like that, expecting everyone who reads it to know what the person's thinking?


----------



## Nathen (Sep 10, 2011)

Law said:


> What does that mean?
> 
> Why do people post things like that, expecting everyone who reads it to know what the person's thinking?


See below...





> A state of surrealism, where things that should not make sense seem to do so. Term taken from the 1960's TV show hosted by writer Rod Serling.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Sep 10, 2011)

Law said:


> What does that even mean?
> 
> Diaz is a bitch, he deserved to be replaced. It's not like he couldn't make it/had an accident, he chose to not go because he didn't give a shit.
> 
> Take your internet irony BS and stick it up your ass.



"Diaz is a bitch"

Holy fuck, what a interesting and well thought through argument :WOW

No one really knows why he didn't come, it's either because he doesn't give a shit, has a social anxiety (like many has already suspected, but Cesar recently unofficially confirmed) or was too high to board the plane. At the end of the day what I care about is that he's a great fighter who has the highest chance of beating GSP.

Like other people all around you, there are different fighters, smacktalking, respective, professional, unprofessional, calm, loud, etc. Diaz is not the guy who follows orders all the time, everybody knew that from the beginning. Not saying that he shouldn't face consequences, but calling him a "bitch" and "weak fighter" (fans) or pulling him off the fight (White) is just emotional overreacting.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGEv5dC0lo4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 10, 2011)

Pumped for Barnett vs Kharitonov tonight.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 10, 2011)

HInch said:


> Like literally anyone compared to Diaz.



Didn't Diaz hurt Gomi and outbox NOONS?

Oh wait, it didn't happen in the UFC and because eating everything that falls out of Dana White's ass is national pasttime, that doesn't count.


----------



## Skylark (Sep 10, 2011)

Nick Diaz will be to GSP what Chael Sonnen is to Anderson Silva. If this fight still manages to happen in the future. People will be talking and this fight will sell huge. I know some of you shun anything other than bows and the utmost of respect between fighters, but personalities sell. Having one or two characters isn't bad for the sport... it's beneficial.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Sep 10, 2011)

Nathen said:


> This the twilight zone or something?




 I think Vitor might knock his head clean out of the ring but I hope I'm wrong. How old is Cung now?


----------



## Nathen (Sep 10, 2011)

Clay Man Gumby said:


> I think Vitor might knock his head clean out of the ring but I hope I'm wrong. How old is Cung now?


Pretty sure he's almost 40. If he would have gotten into MMA earlier though he could have been great. Shame really


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Sep 10, 2011)

First fucking fight though and right in the Lion's den. Tough shit though I guess.


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 10, 2011)

Let's go, Barnetto-sama. I hope Cormier wins, too.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm rooting for Cormier in the tournament, I think he's the most well rounded.

Also, war Roger Gracie. King Mo is a poor mans Rampage, and Roger Gracie is not only a legendary submission fighter, his striking isn't half bad. He outboxed Kevin Randleman and rocked him with a knee to set up the submission.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 10, 2011)

God dammit, so bummed Roger got knocked out.


----------



## Arishem (Sep 11, 2011)

Good God...Cormier obliterated Silva's monstrous chin.


----------



## Roger Smith (Sep 11, 2011)

KTFO. I wish Daniel would have begun fighting earlier. Dude is a beast.


----------



## Nathen (Sep 11, 2011)

Wow, Did not expect that


----------



## Roger Smith (Sep 11, 2011)

Barnett vs Cormier 

A battle of catch wrestling vs wrestling. Should be a interesting final.


----------



## Heavenly King (Sep 11, 2011)

ok i am mad now,
 grrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!


----------



## Arishem (Sep 11, 2011)

Kharitonov is lucky that Barnett didn't bring his power mace or lightning claws to the fight.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Sep 11, 2011)

Kingo Mo all the way! Good man, worth betting on him 

And what the fuck was JZ thinking in the 4th and 5th round? That he might get a dec? Shit, I like the guy and his skills, but I was really disappointed.

Barnetto - just as planned.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 11, 2011)

This is what Fedor in his prime would've done to Bigfoot. 

Seriously, am I the only one that considers Werdum to have won against Overeem? I mean he outstruck Reem and there was nothing whatsoever that would make me give the fight to Reem. And no trolling your opponent is not loss worthy or Anderson should've lost to Maia as well. Also, if the guard is such an inferior position (lol UFC judges ) why didn't Overeem jump into his guard and smash him?  If anything, he was refusing to fight. Also, Werdum pulled guard multiple times and Reem was basically left to stalling and hoping that he doesn't get subbed. I mean, cage control means deiding where the fight takes place and that was Werdum for most of the fight but he was on his back, so Overeem gets credit for it, even though it was Werdum who pulled him to the ground.


----------



## Matariki (Sep 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLws_jC48E4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## eHav (Sep 11, 2011)

the guy does remind me of Fedor. expect good things from him


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 12, 2011)

Cormier rules, his striking is insane for who he was fighting. I can totally see the fedor comparison


----------



## HInch (Sep 12, 2011)

Pity Barnett and his dumbass new nickname will sub him.


----------



## Teach (Sep 12, 2011)

Barnett will lose, either he gets knocked out or grapplefucked.

I saw the previous fight he was in before Silva, I knew he was gonna blast Silva.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 12, 2011)

Glad that Cormier won. Not that I have stock in him, I just dislike Silva that much. 

Hopefully he can beat Barnett, too, as I don't much like him either. I was pulling for Kharitonov.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Glad that Cormier won. Not that I have stock in him, I just dislike Silva that much.
> 
> Hopefully he can beat Barnett, too, as I don't much like him either. I was pulling for Kharitonov.



For someone, who's fave has beaten him 3 times (well actually just twice and one of them was fishy) you really are mad about Barnett.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 12, 2011)

Cro Cop smashing him over and over again is the highlight of my MMA-watching career. 

I'm not sure why I dislike Barnett so much either. He seems kinda okay, has a sense of humor, takes a lot of steroids, ruined Affliction...


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 12, 2011)

Barnett rules, haha. Idk what y'all are talking about. WAR WARMASTER... though, I am rooting for Cormier.

And, I mean, Affliction was kind of whack from day one.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 12, 2011)

The Fireball Kid said:


> Barnett rules, haha. Idk what y'all are talking about. WAR WARMASTER... though, I am rooting for Cormier.
> 
> And, I mean, Affliction was kind of whack from day one.



Wasn't Affliction HW > UFC HW at that point?


----------



## HInch (Sep 13, 2011)

For a brief period in time when the UFC's heavyweights were a complete shower of shit and the ridiculously paid PRIDE stars were in Affliction, yes.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 13, 2011)

So much for "LOL FEDOR DUCKED TOP COMPETITION"


----------



## HInch (Sep 13, 2011)

Indeed, what an all star cast he fought there.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 13, 2011)

Affliction had some great fighters. Fedor, Sylvia (at the time he was 7-3, with his biggest losses coming to Arlovski, Couture and Nogueira), Belfort, Arlovski, Matyushenko, Barnett, Babalu, etc... Just crappy management.

Affliction: Trilogy would have been such a fucking great card if it had happened. Belfort v. Santiago, Gomi v. Oliveria, Buentello v. Yvel, Mousasi v. Babalu, Emelianenko v. Barnett, Hieron v. Daley... that's an all star line up for a smaller promotion.


----------



## HInch (Sep 13, 2011)

The Fireball Kid said:


> Affliction had some great fighters. Fedor, Sylvia (at the time he was 7-3, with his biggest losses coming to Arlovski, Couture and Nogueira), Belfort, Arlovski, Matyushenko, Barnett, Babalu, etc... Just crappy management.



The problem being if they had good management they'd not have half those names. They got that roster based on pissing away huge quantities of cash. If they were smart enough not to do that, they'd not have half those fighters.

They wanted to just jump right to the top rather than being smart like Strikeforce and building themselves up gradually. It was always going to be an implosion.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 13, 2011)

The Fireball Kid said:


> Barnett rules, haha. Idk what y'all are talking about. WAR WARMASTER... though, I am rooting for Cormier.
> 
> And, I mean, Affliction was kind of whack from day one.


Barnett. 

Maybe it's his sausage titties complete with pepperoni nipples.


HInch said:


> The problem being if they had good management they'd not have half those names. They got that roster based on pissing away huge quantities of cash. If they were smart enough not to do that, they'd not have half those fighters.
> 
> They wanted to just jump right to the top rather than being smart like Strikeforce and building themselves up gradually. It was always going to be an implosion.


But Strikeforce also ran into troubled waters and got bailed out by Zuffa.


----------



## HInch (Sep 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Barnett.
> 
> Maybe it's his sausage titties complete with pepperoni nipples.
> 
> But Strikeforce also ran into troubled waters and got bailed out by Zuffa.



True, but welcome to a small market and trying to make a play on the big boys.

In their early years they built up via local talent and smaller shows, gradually gaining brand name and bigger stars. A very good system.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 13, 2011)

What do you think was Fedor's best skill was when he was in PRIDE?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 13, 2011)

HInch said:


> True, but welcome to a small market and trying to make a play on the big boys.
> 
> In their early years they built up via local talent and smaller shows, gradually gaining brand name and bigger stars. A very good system.


Strikeforce is just going to become another WEC. UFC will strip off all the top guys and leave it as a farm for new talent and then eventually just dissolve it.


Aokiji said:


> What do you think was Fedor's best skill was when he was in PRIDE?


Crushing cans. 

From what I remember his GNP was pretty epic.


----------



## HInch (Sep 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> From what I remember his GNP was pretty epic.



Pity he couldn't use it in RINGS.

His best skill was his aggression. He was good in all areas and with his speed and reaction time his aggression meant he'd get the jump on taller, slower fighters. When matched against smaller fighters his weight and strength made up for the loss in the speed department.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah, RINGS was whack. I watched the fight between him and Arona.

One could argue that if Arona could punch him in the face it could have also helped him.


----------



## Masai (Sep 13, 2011)

Fedor's GNP was a beauty to watch.  I miss those days. A shame he stopped giving a fuck.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 13, 2011)

Fedor beat Cro Cop, Nogueira (2x), Coleman (2x), Arlovski, Sylvia, Arona, Fujita, Randleman, Babalu, Schilt, Linland, Hunt... hardly a "can crusher". Anyone who could utterly dominate a prime Nogueira on three separate occasions (even though one ended in an NC from an accidental headbutt) is a good fighter, that's a feat in itself.


----------



## HInch (Sep 14, 2011)

Staying out of this one.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 14, 2011)

Kalashnikov said:


> No one really knows why he didn't come, it's either because he doesn't give a shit, has a social anxiety (like many has already suspected, but Cesar recently unofficially confirmed) or was too high to board the plane. At the end of the day what I care about is that he's a great fighter who has the highest chance of beating GSP.




*Spoiler*: _long_ 



When I say "bitch", I don't mean he was afraid to fight, or weak. I never implied that he pussied out of the fight. 

By his own testimony, it's pretty clear what he thinks of press conferences. It's pretty easy to draw the conclusion that he chose not to go because he didn't give a shit about it. To me, that's being a bitch, and let's drop the social anxiety bullshit, it's not the first time he's been in front of a crowd or had to answer questions. And if he was too high to board a plane, then why am I supposed to have sympathy for him? Someone so undisciplined that he can't stop from getting high when he knows he has to fly somewhere? That makes him sound pathetic, so I'm going to assume that was not the case.

By defending him, you are inadvertently urging me to lose even more respect for the guy. He got pulled from _a_ fight. I didn't say he should be kicked out of the UFC or frozen on the bench for years. But this is no "travesty" - he failed to show up, so he was pulled. If a fighter failed to show up for weigh-ins, what would happen to them? To us, a press conference is meaningless. To Dana White, or anyone in management, it's a disregard for his contractual obligations, and a big "fuck you" to them personally.

I completely expect he'll get another chance to fight GSP, or he may have to fight someone else first. Big fucking deal. Either way, he'll get his chance to fight- but I guarantee he'd show up for his next press conference. If he decides to remain butthurt about this throughout his contract, it's going to throw him off. The best thing he could do is get a fight- any fight. And knock his opponent's head off.

My response was no more extreme than the morons running around claiming that White pulled Diaz from the fight to protect his Canadian golden-egg. He pulled Diaz because he felt he was disrespected, and he did it to prove a point for other young fighters who get it into their heads that the rules don't apply to them. Was it an emotional response? It sure was. That doesn't mean it was wrong. It's like the coach of a sports team benching their star player for having a bad attitude. And it's the right damn move. As someone in leadership positions, and as a coach, I would do it every time without hesitation.



> Like other people all around you, there are different fighters, smacktalking, respective, professional, unprofessional, calm, loud, etc. Diaz is not the guy who follows orders all the time, everybody knew that from the beginning. Not saying that he shouldn't face consequences, but calling him a "bitch" and "weak fighter" (fans) or pulling him off the fight (White) is just emotional overreacting.



No matter what kind of fighter you are, you do what you're contractually obligated to do, you show up to the stupid little events you're told to show up for, and then you can go back to having as terrible an attitude as you want to have directly afterwards. That's how the world works, and whether you like Dana White or not I really don't give a shit - I'm indifferent towards him, but it's just common sense to not fuck around. Just as "everybody knew that Diaz was a guy who didn't follow orders all the time" you know what kind of boss Dana White is going to be when you sign your contract. Most professional fighters would tell you the same.

The only way I'd see it as an over-reaction, is if White freezes Diaz for the rest of his contract so he can't fight anywhere. Then it's just spiteful, and would make a lot of fighters around the UFC lose confidence in their own contract. But if all he does is pull Diaz from one fight, that's fuck-all...and he knows it.




I don't have cable, is there an option for streaming Strikeforce events I'm unaware of? I miss out on all the good shit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2011)

The Fireball Kid said:


> Fedor beat Cro Cop, Nogueira (2x), Coleman (2x), Arlovski, Sylvia, Arona, Fujita, Randleman, Babalu, Schilt, Linland, Hunt... hardly a "can crusher". Anyone who could utterly dominate a prime Nogueira on three separate occasions (even though one ended in an NC from an accidental headbutt) is a good fighter, that's a feat in itself.


Are you saying he didn't crush cans?

He most certainly did:

Hong Man Choi
Wagner da Conceicao Martins
Naoya Ogawa
Yuji Nagata
Chris Haseman
Lee Hasdell
Ryushi Yanagisawa
Kerry Schall
Mihail Apostolov
Hiroya Takada
Levon Lagvilava
Martin Lazarov

Just because he beat some good guys doesn't mean he didn't also crush cans. 



Law said:


> I don't have cable, is there an option for streaming Strikeforce events I'm unaware of? I miss out on all the good shit.



MMA Mayhem plays all them events.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 14, 2011)

I never thought I'd actually root for BJ Penn...

Apparently, Diaz is calling GSP a bitch now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2011)

GSP is a company man and Diaz doesn't like it. He's just hatin'.


----------



## Matariki (Sep 14, 2011)

“Anderson Silva’s proven time and time again that he’s the best in the world, and I’d agree with that. But I think I’d do a much better job than what Yushin Okami did,” Bisping said.

“To be honest, I think my 8-year-old son would do a much better job than what Yushin Okami did.”


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 14, 2011)

Kim Jong-Il said:


> I never thought I'd actually root for BJ Penn...
> 
> Apparently, Diaz is calling GSP a bitch now.



How the fuck does one root for AS but not for BJ Penn.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 15, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> How the fuck does one root for AS but not for BJ Penn.


Because I can.

GTFO if you can't accept that people have different opinions than you.


----------



## HInch (Sep 15, 2011)

Whilst I want to watch Bisping brutally destroyed by Silva, I'd never want him in the title match out of fear that he might fluke a victory.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 15, 2011)

Kim Jong-Il said:


> Because I can.
> 
> GTFO if you can't accept that people have different opinions than you.





Honestly, BJ is the objectively most likable guy there is. Anderson Silva is an unlikable douchbag that most people like out of gloryhunting reasons and cuz he fights like a character in a martial arts movie. 

Inb4 "OPINIONS"

I'm only half serious you big baby.

Although I can't mind people liking Andy, there is no way anyone could possibly hate BJ. 

Unless they're hating. 



HInch said:


> Whilst I want to watch Bisping brutally destroyed by Silva, *I'd never want him in the title match out of fear that he might fluke a victory.*



The better fighter always wins.


----------



## HInch (Sep 15, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> The better fighter always wins.



I remember that being a legitimate argument after Vitor cut Randy's eyelid.

It was the best few months ever.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2011)

Seiko said:


> ?Anderson Silva?s proven time and time again that he?s the best in the world, and I?d agree with that. But I think I?d do a much better job than what Yushin Okami did,? Bisping said.
> 
> ?To be honest, I think my 8-year-old son would do a much better job than what Yushin Okami did.?


Bisping is delusional. Did he forget how he got beat up by Matt Hammil?  Knocked out by Hendo? Granted Anderson doesn't have the power Hendo does, but you can be sure he is a better striker than Matt and Hendo combined.


Aokiji said:


> Honestly, BJ is the objectively most likable guy there is. Anderson Silva is an unlikable douchbag that most people like out of gloryhunting reasons and cuz he fights like a character in a martial arts movie.
> 
> Inb4 "OPINIONS"
> 
> ...



I like BJ all right. I also like Anderson. Bald, big-headed, sometimes funny badasses. 

I don't think BJ is ever going to be champ again though. Not in any division. Unless he somehow regains his fire in Lightweight and Frankie is no longer champ.


----------



## Masai (Sep 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Bisping is delusional. Did he forget how he got beat up by Matt Hammil?  Knocked out by Hendo? Granted Anderson doesn't have the power Hendo does, but you can be sure he is a better striker than Matt and Hendo combined.



If Anderson had Hendo's power he should be fighting crime instead of doing MMA.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2011)

Real life Spider-Man, hangin' from webs, punchin' super criminals in the face.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 15, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> Honestly, BJ is the objectively most likable guy there is. Anderson Silva is an unlikable douchbag that most people like out of gloryhunting reasons and cuz he fights like a character in a martial arts movie.
> 
> Inb4 "OPINIONS"
> 
> ...


----------



## Vice (Sep 15, 2011)

Seiko said:


> ?Anderson Silva?s proven time and time again that he?s the best in the world, and I?d agree with that. But I think I?d do a much better job than what Yushin Okami did,? Bisping said.
> 
> ?To be honest, I think my 8-year-old son would do a much better job than what Yushin Okami did.?



Oh Bisping... 

Please get in the ring with Anderson Silva so he can beat the douchebag out of you.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 15, 2011)

Hendo's saying that Anderson's been ducking him since their first fight and that he deserves a rematch...

L

O

L


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeah, Anderson is running scared.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 15, 2011)

lol Anderson hit him harder than we thought...


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 15, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> How the fuck does one root for AS but not for BJ Penn.



Im in the same boat. BJ Penn is TOO likeable and comes of as a good guy, i hate the good guys.


----------



## Masai (Sep 15, 2011)

Just give him Hendo and Bisping at the same time and be done with it. Everybody is happy.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 15, 2011)

Hendo's smoking that shit.  He's actually slower and more predictable than he's EVER been, while Anderson's only gotten better.

The only rematch that should be on the horizon is Sonnen vs. Silva II, and not even because I feel Chael deserves it, but because I want to see a 100% Silva vs. a not-roided-to-the-gills Sonnen.

Bisping should get a title shot soon, if he keeps it up.  Of course, he would have earned it, but the chances of him actually beating Silva are nill.  Anyone that dares to throw punches is going to go to sleep.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Are you saying he didn't crush cans?
> 
> He most certainly did:
> 
> ...



Doesn't make him a can-crusher, though. You'd be hard pressed to find a single fighter than doesn't have cans on their record. I'm not saying Fedor ONLY beat good fighters, but the fact that he beat the best there was for that time, including guys like Cro Cop and Nogueira who are the best of all time.


----------



## HInch (Sep 16, 2011)

The Fireball Kid said:


> Cro Cop





The Fireball Kid said:


> best of all time.



STOP TRYING TO GET ME INVOLVED IN THIS DEBATE.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2011)

The Fireball Kid said:


> Doesn't make him a can-crusher, though. You'd be hard pressed to find a single fighter than doesn't have cans on their record. I'm not saying Fedor ONLY beat good fighters, but the fact that he beat the best there was for that time, including guys like Cro Cop and Nogueira who are the best of all time.


He has crushed a lot of cans though. Most people have a few here and there, but he has a bunch.

I'm not debating his legend, I'm just sayin', he's crusher of cans.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 16, 2011)

In order for Cro Cop to be anywhere near a GOAT (of even just HW's), he'd have to have some sort of success in the past 4-5 years.

And Wand WAS a can crusher.  There's no denying that.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 16, 2011)

HInch said:


> STOP TRYING TO GET ME INVOLVED IN THIS DEBATE.



Cro Cop was one of the best heavyweights of all time, and easily one of the most important fighters in MMA. I wasn't saying he was like Anderson Silva status, but he is a legendary fighter.

If we're going by opponents, Anderson Silva is a can crusher:

James Irvin
Patrick Cote
Travis Lutter
Tony Fryklund
Jorge Rivera
Lee Murray
Alexander Otsuka
Alex Stiebling
Tetsuji Kato
Roan Carneiro
Curtis Stout

Also, the fact the UFC baby him and give him opponents like Griffin and Leben with no real technical skill at all, the always inconsistent Vitor Belfort and Rich Franklin, and two guys who were scared to fight him.

I'd say beating Antonio Nogueira three times is a lot more impressive than beating up Chris Leben and Forrest Griffin.

I'm not saying Anderson Silva isn't one of the GOAT, but I'm just using your logic.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 16, 2011)

Leben was A. Silva's debut fight.  You can't be serious.

And discrediting his win over Griffin?  Really?  At the time they fought, Griffin was only one fight removed from the LHW title and had beaten two Pride legends in Shogun and Rampage.  That win was legit, and one of the greatest displays of skill we've ever seen in a cage.

Lee Murray's a can now?

Cote was on like a 5 fight win streak before the Anderson Silva loss.  Can too?

Also, your list of A. Silva's "cans" mostly happened at the stage of a fighter's career that they should... towards the beginning.  Wanderlei's was scattered around smack dab in the middle of his PrideFC run.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 16, 2011)

Patrick Cote was on a win streak over Ricardo Almeida, Drew McFedries, Kendall Grove, Jason Day and Scott Smith. I'm pretty sure all of these guys have been cut from the UFC. 

Leben was a decent first fight test, but the fact they gave him a title shot RIGHT after he fought Leben. The UFC was babying Silva when that happened, name one fighter who could beat Leben in their first fight and then get a title shot.

Griffin has never been technical. He's got a decent jiu jitsu game, but he's a brawler. Forrest Griffin was coming off getting his face beat in by Rashad Evans, and stylistically I think everyone knew what would happen. The best striker in MMA against a guy who who got KO'd by Keith Jardine...

Who the hell has Lee Murray defeated? Jose Landi-Jons and Jorge Rivera?

Let's not forget, Anderson Silva got submitted by Ryo Chonan and Daiju Takase.

And Wanderlei Silva was beating up cans, but he also beat a prime Dan Henderson, Rampage Jackson, Yuki Kondo, Kazushi Sakuraba, Guy Mezger. He was a good fighter, but around that time how many fighters in Pride were gonna be elite-level fighters? You gotta chalk some of it up to the time he was fighting.


----------



## HInch (Sep 17, 2011)

The Fireball Kid said:


> Cro Cop was one of the best heavyweights of all time, and easily one of the most important fighters in MMA. I wasn't saying he was like Anderson Silva status, but he is a legendary fighter.



No. When he fought the best he lost. His biggest heavyweight win was over a beat up Josh Barnett. Or when Barnett flukily injured himself.

His record against the best heavyweights of his era: 0-2.


----------



## Masai (Sep 17, 2011)

Subtle Pride vs UFC debates in 2011. The more things change...


----------



## HInch (Sep 17, 2011)

Masai said:


> Subtle Pride vs UFC debates in 2011. The more things change...



Yes, as Shooto got me in to MMA this is clearly that. Feel free to try and turn this argument into PRIDE versus UFC. That's the mature route.


----------



## Masai (Sep 17, 2011)

HInch said:


> Yes, as Shooto got me in to MMA this is clearly that. Feel free to try and turn this argument into PRIDE versus UFC. That's the mature route.



Good for you. Unfortunately i'm not even in the debate. Discussing all time greats usually ends up in a lot of apples to oranges talk, in any sport. This is no different.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 17, 2011)

Actually, Wanderlei Silva beat Dan Henderson when he was not in his prime (Hendo's prime was not in the year 2000, back then people called him Decision Dan to put things in perspective of how different he is from today). When Henderson was in his prime, he knocked out Silva badly.


----------



## Roger Smith (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow Ellenberger was scary in tonight's fight. Feel bad for Shields and hope he can jump back.

In before "Why couldn't Gsp do that?"


----------



## Ben Beckman (Sep 18, 2011)

Solid night of fights for a free card. Brookins/Koch was pretty boring, but the Yang/Mcgee fight was a nice back and forth fight and they were sandwiched in between to first round finishes.

Oh, and who else (who didn't pay for it) is lol'ing about the Mayweather/Ortiz fight


----------



## Skylark (Sep 18, 2011)

Holy shit, that was bad ass,


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 19, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Actually, Wanderlei Silva beat Dan Henderson when he was not in his prime (Hendo's prime was not in the year 2000, back then people called him Decision Dan to put things in perspective of how different he is from today). When Henderson was in his prime, he knocked out Silva badly.



Lolol, selective primes. 

Wandy was out of HIS prime when he lost to Dan. 

Also, considering the nature of those wins (Wandy getting caught, while Dan got dominated) tips the scales towards Wandy. Also, Hendo had taken Nog's 0at that time.



HInch said:


> No. When he fought the best he lost. His biggest heavyweight win was over a beat up Josh Barnett. Or when Barnett flukily injured himself.
> 
> His record against the best heavyweights of his era: 0-2.



Name 5 HWs greater than him.

Also, he beat barnett once at least, legit.



Ippy said:


> Leben was A. Silva's debut fight.  You can't be serious.
> 
> And discrediting his win over Griffin?  Really?  At the time they fought, Griffin was only one fight removed from the LHW title and *had beaten two Pride legends in Shogun and Rampage*.  That win was legit, and one of the greatest displays of skill we've ever seen in a cage.
> 
> ...



Both pretty hazy wins. Also, dream matchup for Anderson.

Still great though. But from all 205ers that could be called "LHW champs" he was the easiest fight.



Ippy said:


> In order for Cro Cop to be anywhere near a GOAT (of even just HW's), he'd have to have some sort of success in the past 4-5 years.
> 
> And Wand WAS a can crusher.  There's no denying that.



CC is a top 5 GOAT in HWs.

And didn't Wand finish Page twice? 



Ippy said:


> Hendo's smoking that shit.  He's actually slower and more predictable than he's EVER been, while Anderson's only gotten better.
> 
> The only rematch that should be on the horizon is Sonnen vs. Silva II, and not even because* I feel Chael deserves it,* but because I want to see a 100% Silva vs. a not-roided-to-the-gills Sonnen.
> 
> Bisping should get a title shot soon, if he keeps it up.  Of course, he would have earned it, but the chances of him actually beating Silva are nill.  Anyone that dares to throw punches is going to go to sleep.



How does Chael Sonnen not deserve a rematch. He dominated the P4P king the entire fight. Also, what is it with the "HENDO LOST, BEEN THERE, DONE THAT" Hendo has scored some impressive wins lately. If the fight was to be made at LHW, I don't see why it would be a bad idea. 



Ippy said:


> Hendo's saying that Anderson's been ducking him since their first fight and that he deserves a rematch...
> 
> L
> 
> ...



Why not. Rampage got one after getting mauled twice and won. also, wouldn't suprise me if anderson ducked him. Anderson is superior, but hendo can beat superior fighters with a single punch, so i can see why Anderson would not want to fight him. Too much risk getting Serra'd or Rahman'd. 

Also, he didn't say "he's scared" he just said that he doesn't want to fight him, thats it. Stop putting words in his mouth.




Anyway, after seeing that interview at fight night 25, I am now sure that Page wil destroy Jones. Jones is shook already and Page seems like a fucking terminator. Supremely confident and relaxed.


----------



## HInch (Sep 19, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> Name 5 HWs greater than him.



In terms of accomplishments in their careers:

1. Fedor.
2. Noguiera.
3. Couture.
4. Rutten.
5. Coleman.

You could also make a case for Barnett, one legit loss doesn't overshadow a better career overall. Winnign an_ openweight_ tournament doesn't impress me. CC beat one heavyweight in that whole thing and that man was already beat up from a fight with the second best heavyweight of all time earlier that night. 

Cro Cop had three legitimate chances to cement his name. The first ended with an armbar to Nog. The second ended with the fist of Randleman on his face. The third was a poor performance against Fedor.

CC was a high tier fighter, but not a legend, not one of the best heavyweights.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 19, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> Lolol, selective primes.
> 
> Wandy was out of HIS prime when he lost to Dan.
> 
> Also, considering the nature of those wins (Wandy getting caught, while Dan got dominated) tips the scales towards Wandy. Also, Hendo had taken Nog's 0at that time.




Selective primes...? Wanderlei Silva beat Dan Henderson in the year 2000....how is saying that Silva gets the nod selective? In 2007, both Silva and Henderson were close to their primes than in 2000. How can you deny that lol? You do realize that same year, Wanderlei Silva was "dominated" by Tito Ortiz right?

You were not watching back then if I can recall, but in 2007 people still thought Wanderlei Silva was amazing. Only second to Rua. If you thought he was washed up then, who the hell was suppose to be better than him in 07? He would have been the favorite against anyone including Chuck and Rampage at that time. 

As for getting "caught", as if Silva lost by some fluke - Silva lost by pretty typical means. If that was Wanderlei Silva from any other year, he still would have lost. Silva has always been susceptible to KOs. I don't get how you can pretend that Wanderlei beating Dan Henderson when he didn't know how to throw a punch (which his right hand soon became his most legendary attribute) is not being selective. Wanderlei Silva cannot beat Dan Henderson....Henderson counters all of Wanderlei's attributes.



> Anyway, after seeing that interview at fight night 25, I am now sure that Page wil destroy Jones. Jones is shook already and Page seems like a fucking terminator. Supremely confident and relaxed.



Jon Jones interviews are usually like that, and Rampage always says the same thing before every fight. Don't get how you can draw much from their interview when it was pretty standard from both sides.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 19, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Jon Jones interviews are usually like that, and Rampage always says the same thing before every fight. Don't get how you can draw much from their interview when it was pretty standard from both sides.



i dunno, he looked REALLY shook. I mean usually he's more confident. I mean I am not trying to read too much into this, but I can't believe how nervous he seemed. "All I'm gonna promise is that I'm gonna try my hardest and have fun"  Also the constant stuttering. Not trying to act like that dude from Lie to me but that was some SEVERE body language.


----------



## HInch (Sep 19, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> i dunno, he looked REALLY shook. I mean usually he's more confident. I mean I am not trying to read too much into this, but I can't believe how nervous he seemed. "All I'm gonna promise is that I'm gonna try my hardest and have fun"  Also the constant stuttering. Not trying to act like that dude from Lie to me but that was some SEVERE body language.



Media pressure and being "the future" could well be on his shoulders. Rampage has been around the block so much he gives no fucks and the mental aspect of the game is too hard to ignore. You're right for reading in to it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2011)

The Juggernaut lays the smack down. 

I never really cared for Jake Hamburgers that much before Saturday. Then I realized his nickname is the name of my all-time favorite comic book character. It makes sense. And he beat Doomsday. He should kill Georges "Superman [Punch]" St. Pierre next.


----------



## Matariki (Sep 19, 2011)

HInch said:


> In terms of accomplishments in their careers:
> 
> 1. Fedor.
> 2. Noguiera.
> ...



Lol

So Cro Cop sucks but Couture is one of the greatest of all time?

11 losses, gifted title shots, ducked Fedor.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2011)

Someone's just hatin' on the Cro Cop. 

If there is any one fighter I would ever go out of my way to meet, it'd be him. Favorite of all time.


----------



## HInch (Sep 19, 2011)

Sigh.

My bad. 0-2 in title shots. Losses to multiple non top ten havyweights. LEGEND.

Stop being fanboy morons for once in your lives.

Here's a list:

Fighters who have won a major heavyweight title:
Lots of fighters,

_He is not one of them_.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2011)

You shut up. 

Name a single heavyweight champion that has fought as much as Cro Cop.

23 fights in k-1
39 fights in MMA
45 fights in amatuer boxing

That much fighting takes a toll on you.


----------



## Roger Smith (Sep 19, 2011)

*Shogun Rua Tabbed to Welcome Dan Henderson Back at UFC 139*



Yes! Yes! Yes! This is a fight I always wanted to see.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Sep 19, 2011)

Roger Smith said:


> Yes! Yes! Yes! This is a fight I always wanted to see.



PRIDE never die. 



UFN 25 was so shitty I can't even believe that. I was watching it live and started to fall asleep half way through it even though it started earlier than your usual MMA event (11PM I think).


How come no one posted it here yet?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyx6JDQCslE&ob=av2n[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 19, 2011)

Rua gonna mess Hendo up.

Dan might win if he takes Shogun down, not sure if he would though.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 20, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The Juggernaut lays the smack down.
> 
> I never really cared for Jake Hamburgers that much before Saturday. Then I realized his nickname is the name of my all-time favorite comic book character. It makes sense. And he beat Doomsday. He should kill Georges "Superman [Punch]" St. Pierre next.



Superman BFR. 



HInch said:


> Sigh.
> 
> My bad. 0-2 in title shots. Losses to multiple non top ten havyweights. LEGEND.
> 
> ...



winning a title when fedor is at the top=/=winning it when Sylvia is.

also him beating Wandy counts cuz Wandy was bigger than Cro Cop in that fight.



Kalashnikov said:


> PRIDE never die.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I work out. 



Violent By Design said:


> Rua gonna mess Hendo up.
> 
> Dan might win if he takes Shogun down, not sure if he would though.



Dan is not actually THAT good in taking people down and holding them there from what I know. I'd say Shogun's chin>>Hendo's chin at this point.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

Roger Smith said:


> Yes! Yes! Yes! This is a fight I always wanted to see.




Awesome fight. 


Aokiji said:


> Superman BFR.






> Dan is not actually THAT good in taking people down and holding them there from what I know. I'd say Shogun's chin>>Hendo's chin at this point.




I don't know about that one. Hendo's chin is pretty legendary and I haven't seen any signs of it fading. Sure Fedor rocked him momentarily, but it's Fedor. He's a heavyweight. He hits pretty hard. 

Shogun has some good power, too, but I wonder if he'd be able to take the same shots Hendo did?


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 20, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Awesome fight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hendo got rocked pretty often. Feijao, Fedor, Anderson, Rampage...

Shogun has eaten SICK punches (Lyoto hit his chin over and over again and he took it easy) and Jones flying knee, flush. His chin might be even better than Hendo's but his power surely isn't.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

I don't remember him getting rocked by Feijao, but that is a list of either the best strikers or the most powerful strikers in the game. I don't see shame in getting rocked by them.

Shogun was rocked pretty badly by Lil Nog if memory serves me. He isn't exactly a powerhouse.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 20, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't remember him getting rocked by Feijao, but that is a list of either the best strikers or the most powerful strikers in the game. I don't see shame in getting rocked by them.
> 
> Shogun was rocked pretty badly by Lil Nog if memory serves me. He isn't exactly a powerhouse.



Lately he does get knocked down, Feijao definitely did it. i mean really though, that knee from Jones? Seriously, 95% would be out cold after that one. HE WAS STANDING.  



Seiko said:


> Reem left Golden Glory?
> 
> Please don't go to Greg Jackson's Camp



His style wouldn't work there anyway.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

I think I can meet you in the middle and say they are about the same. But no way is Shogun's chin better. 

I can't admit it.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 20, 2011)

:33                 .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

Man, this Saturday is going to be kind of bittersweet. Good in that there will be some good fights and bad in that I won't see them fucking live like I had planned on doing.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 20, 2011)

who you guys got between Gomi and Diaz?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

I think Gomi dominates Diaz for a round or two and then gets submitted randomly and for almost no reason whatsoever.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Sep 20, 2011)

Gomi will decision Diaz.

Nate's BJJ, chin and stubbornness are too good and big to be finished by past prime Gomi, but he's still inferior fighter.



And since it seem like you didn't watch the new LMFAO music video - it contains healthy dose of the Ubereem.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

I watched it when it was on Sherdog. It's disturbing to say the least.

I think Gomi could potentially finish Diaz with a TKO though. But I still say he gets randomly submitted.


----------



## illusion (Sep 20, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> Anyway, after seeing that interview at fight night 25, I am now sure that Page wil destroy Jones. Jones is shook already and Page seems like a fucking terminator. Supremely confident and relaxed.



This made me laugh. 

The only one who looked relaxed was Jon Jones. Rampage was trying to get in Jones head, make him upset, it didn't work at all.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 20, 2011)

The hate for Jon Jones makes me laugh.

He's on pace to become the GOAT @ LHW if he keeps it up, fights to finish, is inventive on the feet, devastating on the ground, and he's articulate and well spoken.

Yet, he has haters.  He's "arrogant"...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

He's so arrogant. 

I think he has a lot of potential myself. I'm not sure Rampage is the greatest of tests to prove himself as champion though, as Rampage seems to have an up and down performance record. A real test would be Machida. And perhaps Rashad. They're both very consistent.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 20, 2011)

If he beats all three in succession, and throw in a bit of Hendo, you could make a case for him being in top 5 LHW GOATs.  But after that, what else is there for him to do?  Rematches?

IMO, this is where LHW starts to show it's true colors.  Everyone and their mom claims that LHW is the most stacked division in MMA, when in reality, beyond the current top 10, there is literally NO ONE banging on the door for contendership.  

Of course, this is all speculation.  We all know how the "looks unbeatable before first title defense" worked out for Machida. :ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

LHW has always appeared to be the most star-studded division. But then Chuck retired, Hendo went to Strikeforce, Randy retired, Wand dropped to MW, Vera is unable to hang, Tito is irrelevant, and Nog's career has fallen dramatically.

Even counting Vera in there is a bit of a stretch.

But there are still some good guys in there for him. Phil Davis might actually pose a moderate threat (who am I kidding?).


----------



## Ippy (Sep 20, 2011)

I actually forgot about Phil Davis.

He's it.  Absolutely it.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 20, 2011)

illusion said:


> This made me laugh.
> 
> The only one who looked relaxed was Jon Jones. Rampage was trying to get in Jones head, make him upset, it didn't work at all.



You seem to have the emotional intelligence of an autist.



Ippy said:


> The hate for Jon Jones makes me laugh.
> 
> He's on pace to become the GOAT @ LHW if he keeps it up, fights to finish, is inventive on the feet, devastating on the ground, and he's articulate and well spoken.
> 
> Yet, he has haters.  He's "arrogant"...



he has one good win that is massively inflated because his opponent was out on his feet after the first 10 seconds. "LOL HE TOOLED SHOGUN IN STRIKING" Yeah when he got rung and can barely stand, what an achievement. 

If anything, he should be criticized for not ending it sooner. 

Also, i don't see why my post shows "hatred" just an observation. 

I think people "hate" on him, because people lioterally considered him GOAT recently. 

About him being arrogant, possible, but i also think that he has a nice guy streak going on.

On the other hand, who the fuck snitches on a pothead on school and brags about it?  That's worse than everything he could do wrong in his MMA career.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

Assuming he cleans out LHW he has expressed interest in going to HW. There's always that.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 20, 2011)

He is 5 fights away from doing that though.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 20, 2011)

One good win?

He beat Hamill so bad the ref gave Hamill the W out of pity, embarrassed Vera, destroyed The Janitor, wrecked Bader, and stole the soul of Shogun.

Also, I'm talking about the hate in general.  It's gotten so ridiculous, there was an entire thread on Sherdog dedicated to outing an alleged affair between him and a groupie to his wife using Facebook.  Keep in mind, the offenders were doing to do this without any evidence beyond the testimonial of a Sherdogger who said "I saw her hugging up on him!"...

It's one thing to bash his accomplishments online, but to end his marriage?  Destroy his family?  That's just low.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm the first to be very cautious of overrating new talent like Jones, but I don't see why everyone hates on him so much. He never comes off as arrogant or anything to me.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 20, 2011)

Ippy said:


> If he beats all three in succession, and throw in a bit of Hendo, you could make a case for him being in top 5 LHW GOATs.  But after that, what else is there for him to do?  Rematches?
> 
> IMO, this is where LHW starts to show it's true colors.  Everyone and their mom claims that LHW is the most stacked division in MMA, when in reality, beyond the current top 10, there is literally NO ONE banging on the door for contendership.
> 
> Of course, this is all speculation.  We all know how the "looks unbeatable before first title defense" worked out for Machida. :ho



Well, by the time he would beat all 4 guys about 2 years probably would pass. By then new challenges would likely arrive.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Sep 20, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm the first to be very cautious of overrating new talent like Jones, but I don't see why everyone hates on him so much. He never comes off as arrogant or anything to me.



You obviously don't read and watch most of his interviews.

Like him not liking to sign replica UFC belts for people (that includes kids), because [mindfuck] _it resembles his belt too much and he worked really hard to get it._ [/mindfuck]


----------



## Ippy (Sep 20, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Well, by the time he would beat all 4 guys about 2 years probably would pass. By then new challenges would likely arrive.


You're probably correct.



Kalashnikov said:


> You obviously don't read and watch most of his interviews.
> 
> Like him not liking to sign replica UFC belts for people (that includes kids), because [mindfuck] _it resembles his belt too much and he worked really hard to get it._ [/mindfuck]


1.  Most of his hate came welllllll before that interview.

2.  While I agree it wasn't his finest moment, it doesn't justify the constant bombardment of hate direct towards him.  People were really willing to jeopardize the unity of his family (made worse because he's got a kid) just because they don't like him.  I simply can't fathom such dirtiness.  

They're just ugly human beings.  Behavior like that is way worse than any perceived "arrogance" he might exhibit in the 2 minute snippets of him we see in online interviews.

3.  For all intents and purposes, in the cage, he should be the perfect People's Champion.  He's a dynamic wrestler, a fluid striker, has devastating GnP, and is always looking for the finish.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Sep 20, 2011)

Ippy said:


> You're probably correct.
> 
> 1.  Most of his hate came welllllll before that interview.
> 
> ...



Never heard about that thing with his family, facebook group etc. I'm happy man not wasting my time on Sherdog, reading all those troll/stupid/hateful posts. If that's what it looked like, I can only pity those people for taking their animosity towards Jones, so far.

I admit, I don't like him. Yes, he's a great fighter, he's got all the tools and is always interesting to watch, but his pre/post fight antics just make him unlikeable for me. I want to see him lose, preferably KTFO'd. Maybe then he'll humble up and become fighter to root for.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

Kalashnikov said:


> You obviously don't read and watch most of his interviews.
> 
> Like him not liking to sign replica UFC belts for people (that includes kids), because [mindfuck] _it resembles his belt too much and he worked really hard to get it._ [/mindfuck]



I heard something about that but never actually saw him say it.  That is kind of dumb.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 20, 2011)

I was under the impression that we were watching mixed martial arts, and not The Bachelorette.


----------



## illusion (Sep 20, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> You seem to have the emotional intelligence of an autist.



AHAHAHA, emotional intelligence? Wish I was as intelligent as you.... emotionally. 

In short....


----------



## Kalashnikov (Sep 20, 2011)

I was under the impression we are watching people fight, not machines and are allowed to have personal opinion about someone else, him being a fighter or not.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 21, 2011)

Ippy said:


> One good win?
> 
> He beat Hamill so bad the ref gave Hamill the W out of pity, embarrassed Vera, destroyed The Janitor, wrecked Bader, and stole the soul of Shogun.
> 
> ...



I have never tried to interfere between Mr and Mrs Jones, so i wouldn't know about that.

And with one good win I meant Shogun. I mean the other ones don't suck, but they are not elite champ material like, say, Rashad, Page, Lyoto, Shogun and himself. Also, again, i think that Shogun beatdown is overrated because of how protracted and long it was. It ain't hard outstriking and making a guy look like shit after he has eaten that shot.  

"JONES IS A BEAST LOOK HOW HE MURDERIZED SHOGUN FOR 3 ROUNDS"  

If that fight had ended with a knockout in the first 10 seconds, people would have a more realistic look at the situation.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm the first to be very cautious of overrating new talent like Jones, but I don't see why everyone hates on him so much. He never comes off as arrogant or anything to me.



there is something about the dude...seems a bit conthrived at times. But I have also seen him as a nice guy. I dunno.

But still, i ain't standing for snitching.  Especially not on your pothead classmate. 



Ippy said:


> I was under the impression that we were watching mixed martial arts, and not The Bachelorette.



You don't like Sonnen either, do you? ARE WE WATCHING THE BACHELORETTE LOLOL. 



illusion said:


> AHAHAHA, emotional intelligence? Wish I was as intelligent as you.... emotionally.
> 
> In short....



You didn't got the message.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 21, 2011)

Kalashnikov said:


> I was under the impression we are watching people fight, not machines and are allowed to have personal opinion about someone else, him being a fighter or not.


Oh you _can_ have opinions, just as I can have opinions _about_ those opinions.

You're basing your entire viewpoint on fighters on 1-5 minute snippets of conversation, where interviewers are _intentionally _trying to get the most polarizing and controversial statements out of them.



Aokiji said:


> I have never tried to interfere between Mr and Mrs Jones, so i wouldn't know about that.
> 
> And with one good win I meant Shogun. I mean the other ones don't suck, but they are not elite champ material like, say, Rashad, Page, Lyoto, Shogun and himself. Also, again, i think that Shogun beatdown is overrated because of how protracted and long it was. It ain't hard outstriking and making a guy look like shit after he has eaten that shot.
> 
> ...


Actually, flash KOs tell us less about the ability of two fighters than a 3 round beatdown.  Much, much less.

ANYONE can get caught in a flash KO, but not many people can completely and utterly dominate Shogun, while taking little to no damage...

Also, you seem to have a different definition of what it means to have a "good" win.  You don't need a win over the champ in order for a win to be good.  That's just ridiculous.



Aokiji said:


> You don't like Sonnen either, do you? ARE WE WATCHING THE BACHELORETTE LOLOL.


Point me in the direction of where I said I don't like Sonnen for his personality?

I love to watch BJ, despite all of his Greasegate BAWWWing, because he's always a gamer who puts on good fights.

I'm still excited to see Diaz fight, because when it comes down to it, his recent duck-like tendencies have absolutely no bearing on his ability to entertain _in the cage._


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2011)

I don't generally get all caught up in non-fighting drama and fighter personality. Though I have been watching a lot of interviews as of late and it is intriguing.


----------



## Roger Smith (Sep 21, 2011)

War Wand!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2011)

War injuries!


Wait, no.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 21, 2011)

Cung Le vs Wanderlei Silva, that is gonna be fucking epic.

I got Le btw.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2011)

I hope Wanderlei knocks his head off, but I got Cung by decision.


----------



## illusion (Sep 21, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> You didn't got the message.



I got it, bro. The problem is that I'm not emotionally attached to Jon Jones, I actually like Rampage and his shit talking, I've always found him funny. The only fighter I root for no matter what, is BJ Penn, since I'm also from Hawaii. Other then that, I just want to watch a good fight.

I just found it funny that we both came out with two completely different opinions on that interview, I think you took it as if I was laughing at you. Which I wasn't.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 21, 2011)

It's okay to laugh at him.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2011)

New season of TUF looks like it could be really good. Those intro fights were pretty damn good.


----------



## Masai (Sep 22, 2011)

I know i'm ridiculously late, but i only got around to watching 134 last night. Looking at the ?dson/Pearson fight, there's little more annoying to me than watching a guy with a Muay Thai background not using his fucking legs. I get the fear of being taken down but when you avoid that by letting your opponent settle into his rhythm… Just kick his legs, take his base away from him then work your way up. ?dson could've easily lost that fight when it was fought in an element he should be superior in. All because he used too much caution and didn't trust what he was taught.

Also, the atmosphere in the Minotauro and Shogun fights…Out of this world. 

Double also, no Brazilian ring girls. What…the fuck…was up…with that?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2011)

UFC knows that them fine Brazilian asses would put Horseface Chandella and Faketits Arianny to shame so they banned them.

It is frustrating to watch people who have good kicks not kicking. Leg kicks are underutilized in a lot of fights. Not as much as the jab though.


----------



## Masai (Sep 22, 2011)

It was in Rio no less. He could've just went to the nearest beach picked out two random chicks and bam, worldwide recognition Dana wants so much.

Yeah. I mean again, i get fearing the takedown. But it's a huge weapon you're taking out of your arsenal for possibly nothing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2011)

Maybe he was worried that we'd be paying more attention to the girls than the fights.


----------



## Masai (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey attention's attention right?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 22, 2011)

Anyone else want to see Hector Lombard in UFC?


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 23, 2011)

I never got what WAR meant.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 23, 2011)

Ippy said:


> Actually, flash KOs tell us less about the ability of two fighters than a 3 round beatdown.  Much, much less.
> 
> ANYONE can get caught in a flash KO, *but not many people can completely and utterly dominate Shogun, while taking little to no damage...*
> Also, you seem to have a different definition of what it means to have a "good" win.  You don't need a win over the champ in order for a win to be good.  That's just ridiculous.



here's the problem. he dominated him BECAUSE he took enough damage that would put others out cold. Sure he whooped his ass, but the damage was already done. Shogun was barely standing, crappy balance, slower etc.. 

The domination was BECAUSE he was hurt. It's like submitting Maia after you kick his head. It's like taking Chuck down after you knee his face in. 

It's not like, say Fedor vs Nog where he basically had his way with him for 25 minutes. 

the Shogun fight should really be more viewed like a "flash KO" as you said it, because after taking that knee, fighters inferior to Jones would've owned Shogun, Jones was basically beating up Shoguns zombified corpse. if Shogun had a weaker chin and got knocked out by that knee, people would view it more realistically. 

Look at Shogun vs Machida I and II: in the first fight, it was close and competitive. The second one ended with machida going to sleep. Same fighters. if the first fight happens before the second, most people would say that machida gets stomped against Shogun whenever they meet. Obviously thats not true.

Also, i didn't say only the champ is a good win. I said dominating non-elite fighters isn't all that, which includes every one on jones' resume other than Shogun. 



Ippy said:


> Point me in the direction of where I said I don't like Sonnen for his personality?



Well, pretty sure you had an avatar in Sherdog (or even here) with Chale haviing his mouth taped and a spider on it. that seems to be an allusion to you not liking his big mouth. 

EDIT:



Ippy said:


> It's okay to laugh at him.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 23, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> I never got what WAR meant.



I'm not exactly sure, but I think it has something to do with the fighters preparing to "go to war" or something like that. Or maybe they become the physical embodiment of War, one of the four horsemen of the Apocalypse, and sets loose on the entire planet causing a global bloodbath.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Sep 23, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> I never got what WAR meant.





CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm not exactly sure, but I think it has something to do with the fighters preparing to "go to war" or something like that. Or maybe they become the physical embodiment of War, one of the four horsemen of the Apocalypse, and sets loose on the entire planet causing a global bloodbath.



It originated from _War Eagle_ which is the official fight song of Auburn University. 

Jim Rome mentioned this on his radio show in the late 90's and people quickly began ending their calls by saying "war eagle." Over time this transformed into people saying "war" before something they like, and a few years ago this started to bleed into forums like _Sherdog_ and _The Underground_ which have proliferated its usage. 

True story.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 23, 2011)

Sounds made up. 

I think it's more likely they become War and slaughter billions of peoples.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Sep 23, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Sounds made up.



It might sound that way at first, but if you look even more closelier:


*Spoiler*: __ 





Gallic Rush said:


> True story.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 23, 2011)

You got me there, bro. You got me there.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Sep 23, 2011)

UFC 135 weigh in video: Link removed


----------



## Vegeta (Sep 23, 2011)

Can someone tell me about James Te Huna? He is my country man I want to see him succeed... any good?


----------



## Vegeta (Sep 23, 2011)

Oh, and Mark Hunt does MMA now? Awesome, used to watch him and Ray Sefo owning K1.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Sep 23, 2011)

Vegeta said:


> Can someone tell me about James Te Huna? He is my country man I want to see him succeed... any good?



He is a very tough fighter. He can take punishment and give out more standing. Submissions are his Achilles' heel though. He has been taken down and tapped quite a few times.


----------



## Vegeta (Sep 23, 2011)

Gallic Rush said:


> He is a very tough fighter. He can take punishment and give out more standing. Submissions are his Achilles' heel though. He has been taken down and tapped quite a few times.



Ah. Going to have to try and catch his fight.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Sep 23, 2011)

Mark Hunt is an interesting character. I saw him tapped in his first UFC fight by jiu jitsu specialist Sean McCorkle. Really unfortunate match up given that Mark Hunt's Achilles' heel also happens to be submissions (you kiwis need to get on that shit). Anyways, his next fight he knocked out some fatty that tried to stand and bang with him. Was one of the most gangster things I'd ever seen. He uppercutted the dude and then just walked away as the guy was falling.

I think his fight with Ben Rothwell can be interesting. We'll see though.



Incidentally, are we allowed to post live streams of the event?


----------



## Ippy (Sep 23, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Anyone else want to see Hector Lombard in UFC?


Ooo!  Me!  Me!

He's the perfect can crusher, but I want to see him against someone who would actually pose a challenge.



Aokiji said:


> I never got what WAR meant.


It's pretty straightforward.

"War" as in, "go to war", wreck shit or die trying.



Aokiji said:


> here's the problem. he dominated him BECAUSE he took enough damage that would put others out cold. Sure he whooped his ass, but the damage was already done. Shogun was barely standing, crappy balance, slower etc..
> 
> The domination was BECAUSE he was hurt. It's like submitting Maia after you kick his head. It's like taking Chuck down after you knee his face in.
> 
> ...




So... you're assuming that knee flying knee, which required both skill and the athleticism to pull off anyway, is what caused Shogun to lose?  So you're saying it had nothing to do with the easy takedown, poorly defended against GnP, submission attempts turned into even more GnP, or domination on the feet?

Oh that knee contributed to the beating that followed, but by no means was it not an indication that Jon Jones completely and totally outclassed Shogun in every aspect of the game.

I'm still not 100% sure about what you're trying to say here.  Are you giving me a long-winded version of "that wasn't the _real _Shogun"?



Aokiji said:


> Also, i didn't say only the champ is a good win. I said dominating non-elite fighters isn't all that, which includes every one on jones' resume other than Shogun.


But if you're in the UFC, you're elite.  Period.

Based on the _thousands _of amateur and professional fighters out there, with the several hundred on the UFC roster being a fraction of the total number of fighters, and every major outlet, camp, fighter, and fan considering the UFC to be the cream of the crop when it comes to competition, it makes _no sense_ to not consider anyone who has found any success at all in the UFC as elite.



Aokiji said:


> Well, pretty sure you had an avatar in Sherdog (or even here) with Chale haviing his mouth taped and a spider on it. that seems to be an allusion to you not liking his big mouth.


I only wear that to troll Sonnen fans.




I honestly think you're arguing with me just to argue.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 23, 2011)

Hector Lombard will kick some ass in the UFC. Just a gut feeling. Hector is my fucking boy, hands down my favorite fighter.

Also, my predictions for tomorrow night:

Jones via 1st rnd TKO
Koscheck via 1st rnd KO
Browne via 1st rnd KO
Gomi via split decision
Hunt via 1st rnd KO/Rothwell via unanimous decision


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 24, 2011)

Ippy said:


> So... you're assuming that knee flying knee, which required both skill and the athleticism to pull off anyway, is what caused Shogun to lose?  So you're saying it had nothing to do with the easy takedown, poorly defended against GnP, submission attempts turned into even more GnP, or domination on the feet?
> 
> Oh that knee contributed to the beating that followed, but by no means was it not an indication that Jon Jones completely and totally outclassed Shogun in every aspect of the game.
> 
> I'm still not 100% sure about what you're trying to say here.  Are you giving me a long-winded version of "that wasn't the _real _Shogun"?



The only time you could say that Shogun lost because he wasn't 100% is probably the Forrest fight but I digress...

No I am not using that excuse. I think the reason why Shogun got outclassed was mainly because of the damage he took there, you got that right. 



Ippy said:


> But if you're in the UFC, you're elite.  Period.
> 
> Based on the _thousands _of amateur and professional fighters out there, with the several hundred on the UFC roster being a fraction of the total number of fighters, and every major outlet, camp, fighter, and fan considering the UFC to be the cream of the crop when it comes to competition, it makes _no sense_ to not consider anyone who has found any success at all in the UFC as elite.



Fine, he has beaten elite fighters, but not all of them were as good as the people I mentioned, Lyoto, Page, Rashad, Shogun, hell throw in Hendo and maybe Davis in the future. I mean people like these when I talk about elite.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Sep 24, 2011)

Post weigh-in Q&A with Rashad:

You lot got Neymar?!


----------



## Ippy (Sep 24, 2011)

We're mere hours away from the most athletic and explosive title fight in MMA history.





Aokiji said:


> The only time you could say that Shogun lost because he wasn't 100% is probably the Forrest fight but I digress...


That's wrong too, since Griffin had a bum shoulder going into that fight himself.  He never gets credit for his best wins.



Aokiji said:


> No I am not using that excuse. I think the reason why Shogun got outclassed was mainly because of the damage he took there, you got that right.


There was no indication that that knee even landed flush, as Shogun didn't even react to it.  If anything, it just looked like it missed and Shogun caught it.

What Shogun _did _react to, however, was the 12 or so minutes of the beating he sustained at Jones' hands.  Jones won because he was the better fighter that night.



Aokiji said:


> Fine, he has beaten elite fighters, but not all of them were as good as the people I mentioned, Lyoto, Page, Rashad, Shogun, hell throw in Hendo and maybe Davis in the future. I mean people like these when I talk about elite.


That would be the elite of the elite.

You people (who spend most of their time discrediting wins) need to realize that even being top 20 in ANY weight class means that you're among the best in that class _in the world_.  Think about that for a minute.  That means across the UFC, DREAM, Shark Fights, Strikeforce, Bellator, M1, and dozens of smaller shows.

If that doesn't mean that you're elite, then I don't know what does....


----------



## Gallic Rush (Sep 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _UFC 135_ 



James Te Huna just lit up Romero. I was worried he might get taken down, but Romero's shot was way too slow.

Mizugaki looked alright. He took some nasty shots standing before finally tko-ing that other dude.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 24, 2011)

Gallic Rush said:


> *Spoiler*: _UFC 135_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Romero's take-down attempts looked like they belonged on an episode of early-season TUF. Very bad. Te Huna has some crazy power.

Mizugaki looked better than alright, and did anyone else notice Joe and Mike gave him absolutely no respect? All they talked about was Escodero. When Mizugaki was dominating, all they were talking about were the mistakes Escodero was making. Every time he landed a single strike in-between Mizugaki's 3 or 4 going the other way, they gushed at how good it was. Seemed a bit one-sided in the commentary for a fight where it was pretty one-sided in striking.

The first two rounds of Assuncao's fight had me falling asleep on my couch. That's not a joke or an insult, it's just the truth. The last two minutes were good.






> We're mere hours away from the most athletic and explosive title fight in MMA history.



lol thats bold.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Sep 24, 2011)

Law said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Going to have to disagree that Mizugaki looked more than ok. He took serious damage in the clinch and was throwing his rear hand way too much. I don't know why every Japanese fighter except Gomi has weird ways of boxing. 

Incidentally, Gomi is probably going to rock the shit out of Nate Diaz here in a bit.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sigh. Gomi got destroyed, I didn't expect him to get dominated on both the ground AND the feet.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Sep 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dammit. Definitely my favorite Japanese fighter there getting his ass schooled. Diaz in such good shape.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





I'm happy for Nate.  His brother gets all the attention, but he's a damn good fighter too.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Browne vs. Broughton = ZZZZZzzzzzz....


----------



## Gallic Rush (Sep 24, 2011)

Really makes you appreciate how freakish Cain Velasquez's athleticism really is. He could have smashed Broughton and then fought Browne immediately after and smashed him too.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah, Cain's cardio is ridiculous for a HW.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 24, 2011)

Man does anybody have any links to share?


----------



## Ippy (Sep 24, 2011)

Check your MSN.


----------



## The Prodigy (Sep 24, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Man does anybody have any links to share?



After the day of the fights, you can usually catch them on youtube, but they'll be taken down after a few days.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 24, 2011)

Ippy said:


> Check your MSN.



Thank you!!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 24, 2011)

Holy shit, these guys gassed worse than Kimbo vs. Alexander... But damn, good fight.


----------



## The Prodigy (Sep 24, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Thank you!!



Just wondering, is that a live stream? If so, would you mind linking me?


----------



## Ippy (Sep 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Who saw Hunt going for a fucking armbar!?!?!?

I couldn't believe it!

WAR ADCC HUNT!


----------



## Gallic Rush (Sep 24, 2011)

Ippy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I lol'd. Joe trying to talk Hunt through the submission.


----------



## The Prodigy (Sep 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Koshcheck beat Hughes WTF???


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



God dammit. God. Dammit. I predicted a first round KO... but still, I'm bummed.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 24, 2011)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
*Spoiler*: __ 



Ofc, I was rooting for Hughes, but who really thought he'd win?  _Really?_

K1 Hughes didn't look half bad for a little while though.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 24, 2011)

I need a show of hands.

Who _honestly_ believes that Rampage is going to win this fight?

It is definitely not me.


----------



## Kuya (Sep 24, 2011)

live stream??


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm nervous for Jones, even though I'm positive 'Page has nothing to offer. I'm thinking Jones by first round TKO.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 24, 2011)

Kuya said:


> live stream??



Steven Jackson Jersey


----------



## Kuya (Sep 24, 2011)

i love you


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 24, 2011)

no probs


----------



## Kittan (Sep 24, 2011)

Come on Rampage, win this for baby jesus.


----------



## The Prodigy (Sep 24, 2011)

Lets watch Rampage knock out Jones  ... I can't be the only one expecting it.


----------



## eHav (Sep 24, 2011)

hah watching it now aswell, got home just in time for hughes vs kosh!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 24, 2011)

Rampage says Jones can't bust a grape, and that he goes for the knock out. Dude hasn't finished a fight since 2008, and since 2007 has only finished 3 by knock out (and even those were against Marvin Eastman and washed up Wandy/Liddell).

Jones will win.


----------



## Kittan (Sep 24, 2011)

JBJ wins the walkout music part of the fight.


----------



## Kuya (Sep 24, 2011)

Jones screams like a girl lol


----------



## Kittan (Sep 24, 2011)

The Fireball Kid said:


> Rampage says Jones can't bust a grape, and that he goes for the knock out. Dude hasn't finished a fight since 2008, and since 2007 has only finished 3 by knock out (and even those were against Marvin Eastman and washed up Wandy/Liddell).
> 
> Jones will win.


Washed up Liddell?



If that makes you feel better about it, I guess.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 24, 2011)

Kittan said:


> Washed up Liddell?
> 
> 
> 
> If that makes you feel better about it, I guess.



I'm just saying, if Rampage can finish so many fights how come he's gone to decision against guys like Hamill and Jardine?


----------



## eHav (Sep 24, 2011)

so it beguins!


----------



## Ippy (Sep 24, 2011)

WTF am I watching?


----------



## eHav (Sep 24, 2011)

jones is playing it smart


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 24, 2011)

Rampage was literally swinging for the fences in the end of that round and Jones slipped like it was nothing.


----------



## eHav (Sep 24, 2011)

it was a lil risky tho, but keeping it like this, rampage cant realy do much without pressing hard and risk getting caught


----------



## Ippy (Sep 24, 2011)

The Fireball Kid said:


> Rampage says Jones can't bust a grape, and that he goes for the knock out. Dude hasn't finished a fight since 2008, and since 2007 has only finished 3 by knock out (and even those were against Marvin Eastman and *washed up* Wandy/*Liddell*).
> 
> Jones will win.





The Fireball Kid said:


> *washed up Liddell*





The Fireball Kid said:


> *washed up Liddell*





Liddell was the current LHW champ and in his prime when Rampage beat him the second time.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 24, 2011)

Ippy said:


> Liddell was the current LHW champ and in his prime when Rampage beat him the second time.



I wrote that wrong, BUT STILL. Liddell was nearing 40 and nearing the end of his prime, I'm just pointing out that Rampage talks like he's a knock out artist but he hasn't knocked out anyone relevant since Wanderlei (or arguably, Liddell, seeing as that WAS washed up Wandy).

Rampage is looking so uncomfortable.


----------



## Kittan (Sep 24, 2011)

My stream went down


----------



## eHav (Sep 24, 2011)

uh oh, a mount


----------



## Shadow (Sep 24, 2011)

I cant see Rampage winning this by points.


----------



## eHav (Sep 24, 2011)

and rampage is out of the mount! nice


----------



## Kittan (Sep 24, 2011)

Rampage has to finish.

Or get some 10-8.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 24, 2011)

WOW, haha. Jones throwing him to the ground at the end... damn. Page looked PISSED.


----------



## Kittan (Sep 24, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## eHav (Sep 24, 2011)

jones is too good for his age -.-


----------



## Shadow (Sep 24, 2011)

JOHN B JONES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ippy (Sep 24, 2011)

It's like Rampage has never seen a leg kick.

Jones even dropped his hands and stood right in front of Rampage like he had nothing for him... and he was _right._


----------



## Kittan (Sep 24, 2011)

I honestly don't know what happened to Rampage over the years.

Rampage got absolutely mauled by Wand and Shogun but he was never timid about going after them...


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 24, 2011)

Rampage wasn't timid, he just had no idea what to do. He mounted very little effective offense... I thought Jones was over hyped at first, but he truly is gonna become a legend.


----------



## The Prodigy (Sep 24, 2011)

Can't believe Rampage lost... Jones was tested though. 

Reshad ruining Jones celebration again.. Would've loved to see Jones teach him a lesson, especially in that suit.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Sep 24, 2011)

Shocking. The multi-faceted genetic freak that has been improving with every fight in the octagon managed to overcome the 1 dimensional fighter that has actually removed tools from his arsenal since his time in Pride.

I for one am gobsmacked.

EDIT: BTW, I was laughing at people doubting Jones since Bader, since Shogun, and the handful that thought Rampage had a shot. Jones is going to destroy Rashad and clean the division a la Anderson Silva.


----------



## Kittan (Sep 24, 2011)

The Fireball Kid said:


> Rampage wasn't timid, he just had no idea what to do. He mounted very little effective offense... I thought Jones was over hyped at first, but he truly is gonna become a legend.



No, he was timid.

He ate kicks/punches and was trying to counter.  Pretty much his only offense was trying to counter.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Sep 24, 2011)

Kittan said:


> No, he was timid.
> 
> He ate kicks/punches and was trying to counter.  Pretty much his only offense was trying to counter.



He had some leaping left hooks in there. I don't think he ever threw a jab lol. 2 or 3 leg kicks mixed in there around rounds 2 and 3 I think.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 24, 2011)

Prodigy94 said:


> Can't believe Rampage lost... Jones was tested though.
> 
> Reshad ruining Jones celebration again.. Would've loved to see Jones teach him a lesson, especially in that suit.


You're living in a hater's dreamworld.

Rashad Evans, for all of his skills, can't possibly close the distance enough to get past Jone's ridiculous reach.



Gallic Rush said:


> Shocking. The multi-faceted genetic freak that has been improving with every fight in the octagon managed to overcome the 1 dimensional fighter that has actually removed tools from his arsenal since his time in Pride.
> 
> I for one am gobsmacked.






Gallic Rush said:


> BTW, I was laughing at people doubting Jones since Bader, since Shogun, and the handful that thought Rampage had a shot. Jones is going to destroy Rashad and clean the division a la Anderson Silva.


Oh, there's little doubt.

Bring on the Rashads, the Machidas, and the Hendos.

Bones has all the tools to become the LHW Anderson Silva.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 24, 2011)

In before Jones is the GOAt. 

Seriously, i am convinced now. But people need to realize that this fight will probably be looked at as if Jones just ran through him because of that guard pull at the end of the first and that weird thing he did at the end of the second. 

Not an asswhoopin, but definitely not competitive either. 

i was impressed how quickly he moved from side control to mount though.


----------



## Kittan (Sep 24, 2011)

I was actually surprised Rampage remembered how to wrestle.


----------



## The Prodigy (Sep 24, 2011)

A rematch would be a good idea in a couple of years, maybe. Hopefully with a more aggressive, better arsenal Rampage.


----------



## martryn (Sep 24, 2011)

Fuck.  Nothing went my way.  Other than Boetsch, not a single fight went the way I wanted.  I'm very disappointed.


----------



## Kittan (Sep 24, 2011)

In a couple years?  lol

In a couple years Rampage wont be anywhere close to a title fight imo.


At least Nate won.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 24, 2011)

Gallic Rush said:


> Shocking. The multi-faceted genetic freak that has been improving with every fight in the octagon managed to overcome the 1 dimensional fighter that has actually removed tools from his arsenal since his time in Pride.
> 
> I for one am gobsmacked.
> 
> EDIT: BTW, I was laughing at people doubting Jones since Bader, since Shogun, and the handful that thought Rampage had a shot.* Jones is going to destroy Rashad and clean the division a la Anderson Silva*.



Rashad can shoot for doublelegs though. 

Feinting more, keeping it active and shooting would've been a better strategy. 

As good as this performance was, people will still manage to overrate this performance.  Alot of Jones' flashy moves didn't land (looking away and then throwing, spinning elbows, front kicks to the face) Lets not forget how well Rampage wrestled though. Also, I know this is not The Bachelorette, but this guy is the biggest prick I have ever seen. I mean not even in a good way.

In b4 HATERS GANA HATE.

Btw, Haterade, wasn't Rampage one of your faves?


----------



## Gallic Rush (Sep 24, 2011)

Kittan said:


> I was actually surprised Rampage remembered how to wrestle.



Not quite sure what you mean. Rampage has been defending take downs since forever. He just doesn't go for them. I am pretty sure tonight was no different.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Sep 24, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> As good as this performance was, people will still manage to overrate this performance.  Alot of Jones' flashy moves didn't land (looking away and that throwing, spinning elbows, front kicks) Lets not forget how well Rampage wrestled though. Also, i know this is not a bachelorette show, but this guy is the biggest prick i have ever seen. I mean not even in a good way.
> 
> In b4 HATERS GANA HATE.



Not a fair assessment. Jones might have missed now and again, but did Rampage land anything other than those leg kicks? I mean, seriously, I remember one uppercut and that is it.


----------



## Kittan (Sep 24, 2011)

Gallic Rush said:


> Not quite sure what you mean. Rampage has been defending take downs since forever. He just doesn't go for them. I am pretty sure tonight was no different.



He got full mounted and got out within a couple moments, that's what I mean.

He also had bad tdd against Rashad.

Which is why people expected Hammil to take him down.


----------



## The Prodigy (Sep 24, 2011)

Ippy said:


> You're living in a hater's dreamworld.
> 
> Rashad Evans, for all of his skills, can't possibly close the distance enough to get past Jone's ridiculous reach.



How is that "living in a hater's dreamworld"? What I was saying was I would've liked to see Jones teach Reshad a lesson (his cockiness, I mean)
 I never said anything about Reshad beating Jones.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 24, 2011)

Prodigy94 said:


> How is that "living in a hater's dreamworld"? What I was saying was I would've liked to see Jones teach Reshad a lesson (his cockiness, I mean)
> I never said anything about Reshad beating Jones.



Sorry, I misread you.

I'm fighting off haters on all fronts on Sherdog, and projected their hate into the post I quoted.

My bad.


----------



## Kittan (Sep 24, 2011)

Who are you on sherdog so I can troll you.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 24, 2011)

Gallic Rush said:


> Not a fair assessment. Jones might have missed now and again, but did Rampage land anything other than those leg kicks? I mean, seriously, I remember one uppercut and that is it.



I also don't think he could mount much of an offense. But again, Jones didn't land that much substantial either. So many headkicks that got blocked, JJ pulling a Pernell Whitaker. And the wrestling was pretty competitive, the striking wasn't though. I think Page shouldn't have banked on JBJ trying to take it to the ground.


This was basically like Edgar vs Penn II except with a finish.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 24, 2011)

Kittan said:


> Who are you on sherdog so I can troll you.





Hard to troll a guy who has nothing but solid ground to stand on.


----------



## Kittan (Sep 25, 2011)

What's 1k, a purple belt?

Pssh, noob.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 25, 2011)

People say Jones is cocky, but everyone forgets Rampage acting cocky to Chuck Liddell before he beat him the second time. Rampage disrespects his opponents, it's just the fact Jones is young people think he feels "entitled" and he hasn't done enough to be cocky. 

Jones has the right to be cocky, because he backs his words with his fists. Rampage talked shit like he always does, wrote a check his ass couldn't cash and lost.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 25, 2011)

Man, main cards don't really do it for me lately.


----------



## Kittan (Sep 25, 2011)

The Fireball Kid said:


> People say Jones is cocky, but everyone forgets Rampage acting cocky to Chuck Liddell before he beat him the second time. Rampage disrespects his opponents, it's just the fact Jones is young people think he feels "entitled" and he hasn't done enough to be cocky.
> 
> Jones has the right to be cocky, because he backs his words with his fists. Rampage talked shit like he always does, wrote a check his ass couldn't cash and lost.



Well, Rampage had already beaten Chuck and he was seen as the underdog against Chuck in the UFC iirc.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 25, 2011)

The Fireball Kid said:


> People say Jones is cocky, but everyone forgets Rampage acting cocky to Chuck Liddell before he beat him the second time. Jones has the right to be cocky, because he backs his words with his fists. Rampage talked shit like he always does, wrote a check his ass couldn't cash and lost.



Stop being a tool. No he doesn't have the right to be cocky, noone does. You could beat God in a fistfight and you still couldn't. And btw, Rampage didn't talk shit before this fight. He also didn't start the fight like a monkey. He also didn't pull off weird ass pro wrestling moves. 

It's kinda weird that people who praise Fedor for his humility and professionalism say being a dick doesn't matter. 

In b4 BAAAWW. It's called having an opinion bitches. Deal with it.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 25, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> Stop being a tool. No he doesn't have the right to be cocky, noone does. You could beat God in a fistfight and you still couldn't. And btw, Rampage didn't talk shit before this fight. He also didn't start the fight like a monkey. He also didn't pull off weird ass pro wrestling moves.
> 
> It's kinda weird that people who praise Fedor for his humility and professionalism say being a dick doesn't matter.
> 
> In b4 BAAAWW. It's called having an opinion bitches. Deal with it.



Waaaaaaaaaaah my fighter didn't win


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 25, 2011)

The Fireball Kid said:


> Waaaaaaaaaaah my fighter didn't win



Neither did yours. 

Seriously, this is what I'm talking about. Does the fact that he won take away from the fact that he has the personality of diarrhea? It seems as if people are supposed to like a guy, just because he wins, but I don't go in that direction.

So please, go be a bitch on Sherdog.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 25, 2011)

Kittan said:


> What's 1k, a purple belt?
> 
> Pssh, noob.


lol, I've been on there for five years.

Six if you count my previous account.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 25, 2011)

What did you think about BJ vs GSP I, Hate?  Who did you got as the winner at the time?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 25, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> Neither did yours.
> 
> Seriously, this is what I'm talking about. Does the fact that he won take away from the fact that he has the personality of diarrhea? It seems as if people are supposed to like a guy, just because he wins, but I don't go in that direction.
> 
> So please, go be a bitch on Sherdog.



I'm saying people only criticize him for being cocky because he's so young and talented. Guys like Nick Diaz have made a career off of being cocky, and to most it makes him charismatic, or they say that it's his "strategy" to throw off his opponents. Rampage is an asshole and a sexist dickwad, and not to mention a one dimensional fighter.

Personally I don't even think Jones' is even that cocky, every fighter is cocky at times.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Sep 25, 2011)

Ippy said:


> Sorry, I misread you.
> 
> I'm fighting off haters on all fronts on Sherdog, and projected their hate into the post I quoted.
> 
> My bad.



Lol, sherdog... there's more spam in sherdog than in Mark Hunt's pantry.



Kittan said:


> He got full mounted and got out within a couple moments, that's what I mean.
> 
> He also had bad tdd against Rashad.
> 
> Which is why people expected Hammil to take him down.



His take down defense was not THAT bad against Rashad... It was really more that Rashad was ridiculously explosive and had great timing.

Also, the hip escape from mount is jiu jitsu, not wrestling.



Aokiji said:


> I also don't think he could mount much of an offense. But again, Jones didn't land that much substantial either. So many headkicks that got blocked, JJ pulling a Pernell Whitaker. And the wrestling was pretty competitive, the striking wasn't though. I think Page shouldn't have banked on JBJ trying to take it to the ground.
> 
> 
> This was basically like Edgar vs Penn II except with a finish.


His leg kicks were getting to Quinton. That front leg was getting jacked. 

I wouldn't call the wrestling competitive either. If that had been a wrestling match it would have been scored as a landslide victory for Jones. Quinton didn't even try to take the fight to the ground; so, even the minimal success that Jones had was light years ahead of whatever Rampage was doing. He landed a really nasty elbow from mount in one round and we all saw how fast he took the back in the fourth round. I mean, how is that competitive when one fighter doesn't even bother to go for anything and the other gets in a dominant position twice, once to end the fight?

Also, (not to make a habit of disagreeing with you here ;P) I don't really see how it was like Edgar Penn-II at all. I mean, Edgar was a smaller fighter using speed and head movement to get on the inside of Penn's punches and then using fast footwork to get back out. Jones mostly used range and kicks to pick Rampage apart, and whenever Rampage tried to close in he would either keep that hand in his face or clinch up with him and turn it into a grappling match.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 25, 2011)

I knew Hughes would get knocked out, but I didn't want to see it.

Impressive win by Diaz, and glad Bones submitted that asshole.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 25, 2011)

The Fireball Kid said:


> I'm saying people only criticize him for being cocky because he's so young and talented. Guys like Nick Diaz have made a career off of being cocky, and to most it makes him charismatic, or they say that it's his "strategy" to throw off his opponents. Rampage is an asshole and a sexist dickwad, and not to mention a one dimensional fighter.
> 
> Personally I don't even think Jones' is even that cocky, every fighter is cocky at times.



I don't think you really know what sexist means. I also haven't seen Rampage do what JBJ did in this fight.

Meh, this is getting subjective bullshit.



Gallic Rush said:


> His leg kicks were getting to Quinton. That front leg was getting jacked.
> 
> I wouldn't call the wrestling competitive either. If that had been a wrestling match it would have been scored as a landslide victory for Jones. Quinton didn't even try to take the fight to the ground; so, even the minimal success that Jones had was light years ahead of whatever Rampage was doing. He landed a really nasty elbow from mount in one round and we all saw how fast he took the back in the fourth round. I mean, how is that competitive when one fighter doesn't even bother to go for anything and the other gets in a dominant position twice, once to end the fight?



Well, he was incapable of taking him to the ground most of the times and he didn't really manage to wallfuck him when he tried.



Gallic Rush said:


> Also, (not to make a habit of disagreeing with you here ;P) I don't really see how it was like Edgar Penn-II at all. I mean, Edgar was a smaller fighter using speed and head movement to get on the inside of Penn's punches and then using fast footwork to get back out. Jones mostly used range and kicks to pick Rampage apart, and whenever Rampage tried to close in he would either keep that hand in his face or clinch up with him and turn it into a grappling match.



I meant he was kinda picking him apart without murdering him. It was almost an asswhooping, but not quite. Not competitive at all, but neither got stomped or damaged badly. Oh and yeah Jonny finished. 


I definitely believe that Rashad has a better chance than Page after what I've seen. (yeah they always say that ) I think he sort of has a feel for his style and he can actually punish all those kicks by his sick TDs. He got better reach than Page (I think), is faster and also has pretty serious power.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 25, 2011)

Can't wait for the next card, pretty stacked.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 25, 2011)

War KenFlo and Gray Maynard. Especially Maynard.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Sep 25, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> I meant he was kinda picking him apart without murdering him. It was almost an asswhooping, but not quite. Not competitive at all, but neither got stomped or damaged badly. Oh and yeah Jonny finished.
> 
> 
> I definitely believe that Rashad has a better chance than Page after what I've seen. (yeah they always say that ) I think he sort of has a feel for his style and he can actually punish all those kicks by his sick TDs. He got better reach than Page (I think), is faster and also has pretty serious power.



I've seen Penn get stomped in the head by Lyoto Machida and not get knocked out. That guy is almost impossible to hurt. At no point during the Edgar fights did he ever look to be in trouble. Just really fucking frustrated. Rampage looked frustrated as well, but he also looked really concerned several times during the fight. You can tell from his pre-fight talk that he and his camp were sure Jones had no power, and when he felt it and realized he was dead wrong he started to freeze.

I do think the Rashad fight will be way more competitive, but the thing I always bring up as to why I think Jones is unstoppable is that he looks better every time he fights. You think he's at the level he was at for his last fight and you think you can beat him at that level, but he's already blown way past that. That's what happened to Bader, Shogun, Rampage, etc. They got a bit better or stayed where they were while Jones continued to evolve. At some point Jones will stagnate, but I think he has improving to do still which is terrifying.


----------



## Kittan (Sep 25, 2011)

Gallic Rush said:


> His take down defense was not THAT bad against Rashad... It was really more that Rashad was ridiculously explosive and had great timing.
> 
> Also, the hip escape from mount is jiu jitsu, not wrestling.



And JJ is explosive and has great timing.

Rampage used wrestling to get out from under JJ.


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 25, 2011)

Bummed Rampage lost.

I had high hopes for him.

He ducked under JBJ's spinning elbows and blocked a lot of shots, but never bothered to hit back at JBJ when he had his opportunities.

Man, if Rampage had fought back that could've been a battle for the ages..


----------



## Vice (Sep 25, 2011)

Was cheering for Rampage so, of course, he lost. The rest of the show was a big meh for me as far as caring for who won or lost is concerned.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Sep 25, 2011)

Post fight press conference for those that care.


----------



## Matariki (Sep 25, 2011)

Jones kept Seagal out of his dressing room



> Days before UFC 135, Seagal contacted Jones and asked if he could speak with the champion in the dressing rooms before his fight. Judging by his last-minute request, without knowing all the details behind the conversation, it is beginning to seem as if Seagal—an actor—is trying to leech onto MMA fighters for his own benefit.
> 
> While Seagal's mainstream popularity is beginning to dwindle, MMA is growing by leaps and bounds. Clearly, there was little Seagal could help Jones with in the moments leading up to the fight that renowned trainer Greg Jackson could not.
> 
> "He was wondering if he could come and talk to me backstage before the fight, just give me some words of encouragement," Jones told the media at the post-fight press conference. "I didn't think that would be a good idea. My training staff works very hard on me. I'm their prodigy. I wouldn't want to disrespect them by welcoming someone else's master into our room, into our house, into our family."



LOL


----------



## Ippy (Sep 25, 2011)

Seagal is such a fucking fraud.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Sep 25, 2011)

for those that could use some laughs


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 25, 2011)

The state of Asian MMA is not good. It sucks that new comers to MMA will never know the greatness of JMMA fighters like Sakuraba, Fujita, Imanari and Gomi. There are still guys like Akiyama, Aoki and Mizugaki, but Akiyama got thrown to the lions by the UFC in terms of his debut there and Mizugaki is on thin ice with a win over an easy opponent. Aoki is one of the only ones still successful. Dongi Yang will probably kicked out after another loss, Dong Hyun Kim will probably stay in the middle of the WW division and Denis Kang was kicked out long ago. KMMA and JMMA is on life support.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Sep 25, 2011)

The Fireball Kid said:


> The state of Asian MMA is not good. It sucks that new comers to MMA will never know the greatness of JMMA fighters like Sakuraba, Fujita, Imanari and Gomi. There are still guys like Akiyama, Aoki and Mizugaki, but Akiyama got thrown to the lions by the UFC in terms of his debut there and Mizugaki is on thin ice with a win over an easy opponent. Aoki is one of the only ones still successful. Dongi Yang will probably kicked out after another loss, Dong Hyun Kim will probably stay in the middle of the WW division and Denis Kang was kicked out long ago. KMMA and JMMA is on life support.



Stun gun Kim will probably stay around for quite some time. Even though he was not a match for Condit I think that says more about how far Condit has come in recent years. 

You're forgetting Korean Zombie and Kid Yamamoto.

Also, a really good fighter out of China Zhang Tiequan has competed twice in the WEC and once in the UFC. I believe he's slated to fight at UFC 136.

EDIT: Also, wtf are we forgetting Okami for? That guy may have lost to Anderson Silva (like everyone these days), but he's still a beast at 185.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 25, 2011)

went 5-0 in predictions at the last UFC. Im a beast 

Idk what people were thinking picking Gomi, Rampage or Hughes. Should have thrown down money in a parley .


----------



## Vegeta (Sep 25, 2011)

No one had any business picking Rampage to win. Jones is legit, now the whole world knows it. Bring on Evans, he will meet the same fate.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 26, 2011)

Gallic Rush said:


> Stun gun Kim will probably stay around for quite some time. Even though he was not a match for Condit I think that says more about how far Condit has come in recent years.
> 
> You're forgetting Korean Zombie and Kid Yamamoto.
> 
> ...



Oh yeah, I forgot about Sung Jung and Kid. I know of Zhang Tiequan, but I've never seen him fight. And I wasn't gonna name EVERY Japanese fighter, but yeah Yushin is still going strong (kinda). I'm just saying, when the biggest fighters from your country in the UFC are Yushin Okami and Yoshihiro Akiyama, that's a problem.

But, I will say that I think Asian MMA will have a huge revitalization soon. Promotions like One FC in Singapore and Road FC in South Korea are small, but it's good to see legit companies opening up in areas that aren't Japanese. Plus, lots of promising fighters out of the Phillipines, Singapore and Korea like Radeem Rahman, Eduard Folyang, Yodsanan Sityodtong, etc...

Asian MMA is what got me into the whole sport, specifically Pride and K-1, so I hope things get better and we can see a rise to prominence for Asian fighters once again.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 26, 2011)

Vegeta said:


> No one had any business picking Rampage to win. Jones is legit, now the whole world knows it. Bring on Evans, he will meet the same fate.



bandwagon ftw.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 26, 2011)

Seriously though, Page should be made to fight Machida. Davis shouldn't be fed to Machida this early.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 26, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> bandwagon ftw.



How is it a band wagon to make a smart pick? I'm not knocking Rampage, he's a great fighter but it was obvious he just didn't have the tools to deal with Jones. Stop trying to act like because people are choosing the better fighter that it's a "bandwagon". That's like saying if you choose Anderson Silva over Brian Stann (if it ever happens), it's a band wagon. No, man, it's fucking common sense.

Also, of course the UFC is gonna give Davis to Machida, that's what they do. They don't let prospects develop, they just throw them to the wolves and hope for the best. That's what happened to Akiyama and Kang (mostly Akiyama).


----------



## Masai (Sep 26, 2011)

Just saw 135. A few things i thought...

What the hell kinda gameplan was that for Gomi? Seriously, who thought that one up? Did they even watch film? Did they even know how tall the guy was? I mean seriously, he did every single thing you cannot do against a guy with such a huge reach advantage. Really, standing in front of him at that distance…How did he expect to hit him? This was just a piss poor job by his camp, you have to adjust to the guy you're fighting, he didn't do that at all. With that being said, Diaz is tough at 155. I dislike people who cut huge amounts but it's just something i've been forced to accept over the years. Can't fault them for trying to win.

Congrats to Travis Browne. Anybody who realizes their legs actually do something other than walking should instantly get a bonus.

Fuck those assholes not cheering when Mark fucking Hunt came out. He looked more complete here than ever before, i did not see that coming. He always seemed to flash improvement in his grappling but never seemed to build up on it but this was a great performance. When Hunt had that arm set up ready for the sub i was marking out like i hadn't in years. That dude's been by a mile my favorite fighter overall, in any martial art, ever since he first started in K-1. Can't wait to see him again. Super Samoan thing's gotta go though, that's a bad nickname.

Hughes thing was cool to watch. I was never the biggest Hughes fan around but he deserves respect.

The thing i love about Bones and Anderson is that they realize that you can do stuff striking wise that you can't do almost anywhere else, and they take full advantage of it. I'm not saying Bones is as good as Anderson from a technique point of view yet, but he's got that same fearlessness and creativity that allows him to open up his striking in a way that not many people do unfortunately. The thing that disappoints me the most about MMA is that after all these years we still see most people either just boxing or using a very half assed, restrictive, MMA modified version of kickboxing, and it's a shame because it's robbing us of what this sport could actually be. Now granted, you need to have full confidence in your ground game to do this, and the big reach advantage is a gigantic plus, but i'd still like to see more people develop this kind of attitude.

About the fight, Mr.Jones was born to do MMA, that much was clear after his first fight. The rate at which he's growing though is beyond scary. Skip the Rashad fight, that one is pointless. Give him Machida next, i wanna see how he handles him.



The Fireball Kid said:


> Also, of course the UFC is gonna give Davis to Machida, that's what they do. They don't let prospects develop, they just throw them to the wolves and hope for the best. That's what happened to Akiyama and Kang (mostly Akiyama).



That's not fair and not true man. And Akiyama and Kang are hardly prospects, the fights they were given were perfectly winnable, especially in Kang's case.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 26, 2011)

Masai said:


> Just saw 135. A few things i thought...
> 
> What the hell kinda gameplan was that for Gomi? Seriously, who thought that one up? Did they even watch film? Did they even know how tall the guy was? I mean seriously, he did every single thing you cannot do against a guy with such a huge reach advantage. Really, standing in front of him at that distance?How did he expect to hit him? This was just a piss poor job by his camp, you have to adjust to the guy you're fighting, he didn't do that at all. With that being said, Diaz is tough at 155. I dislike people who cut huge amounts but it's just something i've been forced to accept over the years. Can't fault them for trying to win.
> 
> ...



Akiyama went from barely beating Alan Belcher, to fighting Bisping, Leben and Belfort. All top 10 middleweights. Idk, Akiyama came into the UFC with some hype, he had potential but idk the UFC rushed him.

Nvm about Kang, I'm just bitter that he went from kicking the shit out of Murilo Rua in Pride to getting his ass kicked by barely established fighters in Road FC (don't get me wrong, Sueng Bae Whi is a tough dude with heavy hands, but still).

Meh.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2011)

Interesting turn of events. Well, not really, I knew Jones would win, but I didn't expect a submission at least. That was interesting. Now our only hope is Lyoto Machida.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 26, 2011)

Machida lost his new car smell long ago.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2011)

He has had a couple of bad losses, but everyone has a loss eventually. I think he's the man to beat Jones with the proper gameplan.

He just has the right style to counter Jones's amazing reach and skillset.

He has kicks which extend his range a lot, and he fucking uses them.
Great TDD.
Solid BBJ black belt.
Excellent stamina.
Good speed.
Great reflexes.


The only things that he needs to work on might be his composure (sometimes he gets a little reckless, as seen in both the Rashad and Shogun fights) and balance that with the proper amount aggression in order to fully dictate the pace. He'd break Jones's spirit.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Sep 26, 2011)

jones picked rampage apart, it was a good fight, rampage dodge numerous elbow ending moves and jones dodged a couple of rampages hay-makers.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah, he thoroughly dominated Rampage. This kid's the real deal.

I don't think Rashad will fair much better, though I do think he has a slightly better chance than Rampage did at controlling the fight/utilizing his wrestling.



That's not to say he has any chance in hell, but he has a slightly better chance.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 26, 2011)

Rashad stands a much better chance. Better speed and wrestling. Most of all, Rashad is much smarter than Quinton is. Rashad at least has on hand knowledge of Jones from training with him, he'll prepare far better than Rampage does, who is notoriously known for terrible training camps.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 26, 2011)

The Fireball Kid said:


> How is it a band wagon to make a smart pick? I'm not knocking Rampage, he's a great fighter but it was obvious he just didn't have the tools to deal with Jones. Stop trying to act like because people are choosing the better fighter that it's a "bandwagon". That's like saying if you choose Anderson Silva over Brian Stann (if it ever happens), it's a band wagon. No, man, it's fucking common sense.
> 
> Also, of course the UFC is gonna give Davis to Machida, that's what they do. They don't let prospects develop, they just throw them to the wolves and hope for the best. That's what happened to Akiyama and Kang (mostly Akiyama).



Anderson Silva has a massive win streak. brians Stann is not Rampage. I like how people act as if picking rampage here is like picking Schaub over JDS. Jones had never shown his striking over a top guy whom he couldn't just TD easily. Rampage had one thing that his former opponents didn't really have: good enough strength and wrestling to not get ragdolled and good enough striking to possibly beat him standing. The former was true the latter, unfortunately, wasn't.

Saying "HE WILL BEAT EVERYONE FORVER BLAHBLAHBLAH" is bandwagoning, even if the bandwagoneee is not just all hype.

I mean, Michael Jordan is probably the greatest athlete ever, but he is also one of the most overrated. Quality does not exclude getting overrated.



Masai said:


> Just saw 135. A few things i thought...
> 
> What the hell kinda gameplan was that for Gomi? Seriously, who thought that one up? Did they even watch film? Did they even know how tall the guy was? I mean seriously, he did every single thing you cannot do against a guy with such a huge reach advantage. Really, standing in front of him at that distance?How did he expect to hit him? This was just a piss poor job by his camp, you have to adjust to the guy you're fighting, he didn't do that at all. With that being said, Diaz is tough at 155. I dislike people who cut huge amounts but it's just something i've been forced to accept over the years. Can't fault them for trying to win.
> 
> ...



Thanks for proving my point. Never go full retard. 



Violent By Design said:


> Rashad stands a much better chance. Better speed and wrestling. Most of all, Rashad is much smarter than Quinton is. Rashad at least has on hand knowledge of Jones from training with him, he'll prepare far better than Rampage does, who is notoriously known for terrible training camps.



Rashad's takedowns are among the best i.e. GSP, Kos, Cain, Brock, Chael, is that correct? I'd say that would be the real dealbreaker. And he also seems to know whats expecting him more than Page.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2011)

Rashad has better tools to defeat Jones with speed and wrestling, but he still isn't really a big threat to Jones as his strongest weapon is his wrestling. 

If Rashad comes in with some epic gameplan and plays it perfectly he might be able to win. But I'd still give it to Jones 9/10 times.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 26, 2011)

Jones really showed he was quite a bit above Rampage before they fought. Ramapage stylistically, had nothing to offer against Jones.

My analysis before the fight happened was pretty spot on.

Jones had already displayed far better wrestler before their fight. See his fights against Bonnar, Janitor, Hammil, Vera and Bader. 4 of those men are fighters with high level wrestling/takedown defense. Quinton has no offensive wrestling, he is slow, he never mixes anything up. His takedown defense is cute, but it's not god-like like someone people would have you think. Rashard Evans and Matt Linland are the only take-down first wrestlers he fought, and he didn't do too hot against them. Needless to say, Jones has the best takedowns, and he is the most dominant clinch fighter in the division by far.

Striking was going to go to Jones. Quinton is a terrible point/out boxer. He is slow and plodding. The biggest reason why I started to hate Rampage is because I realized how dumb of a fighter he is. If you think about it, take into account his fights with Griffin and Jardine, he was having serious problems with those guys just because they threw decent leg kicks. Against a range fighter like Jones, who throws everything but the kitchen sink from a safe distance, it was a safe bet to see that Rampage was going to get in his usual confused state. And it's not like Jones did not have the ability to do that, we saw it first hand against Rua that he has the technical skill to hit someone at long range. Then there is the whole thing with Rampage only using punches because of how one dimensional he is (not only that, but he doesn't even use jabs). Again, Rampage is a really dumb fighter, and it shows you how immature MMA is that a guy like him is top 5.

On the ground, I again knew it would be Jones. For one, I think everyone had a hunch that Rampage was not going to take down Jones. So if it was a ground fight, Jones would be on top. Jones has the most hellacious GNP in the division (see his fight with Hammil, Vera, Janitor, I think Bader too). Obviously Jackson is not known for a good guard, he is the type of guy who tries to just wall walk. So my prediction for the fight, was Jones to win with a TKO via ground and pound. 

All in all, looking at it - picking Quinton would be considered a rather dumb pick, or a hopeful won. I think most people who went with Rampage were more in the state of wanting him to win rather than thinking he would. If someone really thought Quinton would win, then I think it would be much more of a case of overrating Rampage than Jones. Jones had already displayed the proper tools to initiate a gameplan to defeating Quinton, there wasn't much reason to doubt him in this fight. As I said, Machida and Evans will be much better test.


----------



## Masai (Sep 26, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> Thanks for proving my point. Never go full retard.



You'll have to excuse me but i've kinda been skipping your ramblings so i don't really know what your point is. You're...welcome though i guess? Regardless, naturally i was exaggerating, but in my full retardness i guess it didn't come across as such. I'll try and go into semi-retard mode and explain my point then.

MMA is about styles and how they match up. Rashad Evans doesn't really offer anything that we haven't seen Jones handling before, there's nothing in his repertoire that makes one think he'll be a particularly tougher matchup to Jones than what he's had so far. His main advantage is having trained with the guy, but against someone whose two strongest points are unpredictability and the ability to grow by leaps and bounds in a short amount of time, that's limited help. 

I don't think you realize how much of a stylistic nightmare it is to fight someone with Jones' body type who knows what he's doing and has the talent to do it. Getting to him is an absolute nightmare, while he can get to you whenever he wants from the safest of distances. It throws you off balance, it throws you off rhythm, it gets you confused. What exactly have you seen in any of Rashad's fights that makes you think he has the skill set to overcome any of that?

Machida on the other hand is someone with a completely different skill set than what Jones is used to seeing. I don't wanna see this because i think Machida will win or Jones will win, i wanna see it because it's different from what we (and Jones) have seen so far and i wanna see how he handles it. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Federer (Sep 26, 2011)

Just wondering, why did the crowd started booing when Joe Rogan went to Rashad after the fight?

Is it because of his feud with Jones? Or is there something else?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2011)

People love to hate that brown Sugar.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 26, 2011)

Federer said:


> Just wondering, why did the crowd started booing when Joe Rogan went to Rashad after the fight?
> 
> Is it because of his feud with Jones? Or is there something else?



Rashad is often looked upon as a bad guy. There really isn't a particularly large reason why.


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't get why people hate Rashad but it is pretty funny.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Sep 26, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Rashad is often looked upon as a bad guy. There really isn't a particularly large reason why.



Well, while I don't hate the guy I do notice that he showboats a lot.

Plus, he is the guy that more or less destroyed what was left of Chuck Liddel's chin. I know there are a lot of Chuck fans that hate him for that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2011)

I like Rashad's dancing. I have been a fan since his TUF days, honestly, even when he wasn't particularly exciting.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 26, 2011)

Warren got knocked the hell out.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2011)

Bald black dudes seem to be making a resurgence in MMA.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 26, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> Anderson Silva has a massive win streak. brians Stann is not Rampage. I like how people act as if picking rampage here is like picking Schaub over JDS. Jones had never shown his striking over a top guy whom he couldn't just TD easily. Rampage had one thing that his former opponents didn't really have: good enough strength and wrestling to not get ragdolled and good enough striking to possibly beat him standing. The former was true the latter, unfortunately, wasn't.
> 
> Saying "HE WILL BEAT EVERYONE FORVER BLAHBLAHBLAH" is bandwagoning, even if the bandwagoneee is not just all hype.
> 
> I mean, Michael Jordan is probably the greatest athlete ever, but he is also one of the most overrated. Quality does not exclude getting overrated.



Jones has never out struck a top guy? So Rampage is a better striker than Shogun now?

And for a juiced up Cuban, Alexis Vila killed Warren in that fight. Bellator has the most exciting fights/fighters these days. Where else will you see an inverted triangle pulled off TWICE, both within two weeks of each other.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

Funny, I haven't seen a single Bellator event.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Sep 27, 2011)

Cruz vs Johnson this weekend.

Main event and Rumble vs Brenneman are the only fights I'm really interested in at this point.

I think Pat Barry vs Struve is just going to be a freak show. 1 foot height difference wtf.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

Yeah, I might catch that eventually. If I don't, I'm not sweatin' it. Struve vs Barry is must-see.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Sep 27, 2011)

I am almost 100% certain Barry will get inside and knock Struve out. I mean, I'm just eyeballing it, but I don't think Struve is really that much taller than Kongo, and Barry fucked Kongo up before getting caught.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

Yeah, I expect nothing less than Struve getting KTFO again. It's sad, too, kid has some potential. He needs to learn to utilize his size and reach better though.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 27, 2011)

I think Struve will beat Barry. Barry fucking sucks, lol. 1 foot difference, that's going to be fun to watch.

Anyway, Struve can probably takedown Barry, and from there it's over. 



Gallic Rush said:


> I am almost 100% certain Barry will get inside and knock Struve out. I mean, I'm just eyeballing it, but I don't think Struve is really that much taller than Kongo, and Barry fucked Kongo up before getting caught.



he has 7 inches on Kongo dude.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

Struve could take down and submit a few people, but he prefers to stand and bang. He's going to get knocked out cold if he does that with Barry.

Barry's weakness is his ground game and it's a huge weakness, but I don't see Struve exploiting it despite being primarily a submission guy.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 27, 2011)

Barry will knock out Struve, Struve's stand up sucks.

And if you don't watch Bellator, you should. Very exciting fights, and some great fighters.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Sep 27, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> I think Struve will beat Barry. Barry fucking sucks, lol. 1 foot difference, that's going to be fun to watch.
> 
> Anyway, Struve can probably takedown Barry, and from there it's over.
> 
> ...



You lie. 



Guess there is a bit of a reach differential.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

I would, I just never think of it the next day and am otherwise occupied watching UFC/Strikeforce/Dream.

I also have no idea when the shows play. They seem to be all over the place.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I would, I just never think of it the next day and am otherwise occupied watching UFC/Strikeforce/Dream.
> 
> I also have no idea when the shows play. They seem to be all over the place.



It usually airs the same nights as the UFC does, but most of the time it ends before the main event. You really should check it out, man.

Also, check out the highlight video I made of Hector Lombard.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Sep 27, 2011)

Hector Lombard is a psycho. I'm amazed that guy still finds training partners.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2011)

I can try to download the fights the next day.


----------



## Kenny Florian (Sep 28, 2011)

If they really want to electrify the crowd for fox they should put Njokuani/Barboza II on the card. Fireworks to be had.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2011)

Well assuming the Cain/JDS fight doesn't run long they might add 1-2 fights to the FOX broadcast. But it'd also have to be a relatively short fight.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 28, 2011)

Gallic Rush said:


> Hector Lombard is a psycho. I'm amazed that guy still finds training partners.



I'm glad he punched Jacob Volkmann, that dude's a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

Lombard is a beast. 

I feel like I should be more interested in Cain/JDS but I'm just not. :|


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm interested in it. I want to see JDS derail the Cain hypetrain.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't really care who wins, tbh.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't like Cain because he has a big head. 

Then again, JDS is balding, so I will probably be waiting for someone to beat him, too. 



I guess I am pretty shallow.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 28, 2011)

Cain is a legit guy, and JDS is awesome too. I like guys who are humble, for the most part. Just not a huge fan of either of them.


----------



## Kenny Florian (Sep 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't like Cain because he has a big head.
> 
> Then again, JDS is balding, so I will probably be waiting for someone to beat him, too.
> 
> ...




Fedor and Penn showed that balding = unstoppable. Untill you get old anyways.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2011)

Damn them baldies. 

I don't really have stock in JDS or anything, I'm just hating on that big-headed Mexican.


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 29, 2011)

Is anyone watching Ultimate Fighter 14?

The fights to get into the house were awesome!

One of the fighters who made it into the house, Marcus Brimage, said:  "the two reasons I fight are Quinton Jackson and dragonball Z.  Fuck Naruto, dragonball Z is where its at".

Classic.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2011)

I am, but I have yet to see last night's episode. I got all caught up with the video games. I will watch it tonight though for sure.


----------



## Matariki (Sep 29, 2011)

Jackson tells ESPN he has a distaste for fighting people who fight scared and specifically talked about trading in his 4 oz. gloves (MMA) for a 16 oz. pair (boxing).



> "I hate fighting people who are scared. When you fight somebody who is scared you never know what they're going to do. They turn and run, that's why I'm gonna go to boxing. I'm gonna try boxing because they've got to stand with you. If I get knocked out I don't care because at least it's a fight. I've tried a lot of boxing, I'm falling in love with boxing and I know I can put butts in seats over there."


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2011)

I'd like to see Rampage knock out some fools.

But I'm sure he'll only be able to knock out the lower end of boxers, sadly. Make him fight Kimbo.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 29, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Is anyone watching Ultimate Fighter 14?
> 
> The fights to get into the house were awesome!
> 
> ...



I fucking love this.

Also, war Mighty Mouse!


----------



## Gallic Rush (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 29, 2011)

Hooooly shit. I had a feeling he was black, black people love DBZ.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Sep 30, 2011)

Sup guys Just wanted to show you that mangakas love mma too 

atdhenet
Crocop as a gym teacher? Priceless


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2011)

I was rooting for this guy. He was my favorite of the prelim fights.




raziu said:


> Sup guys Just wanted to show you that mangakas love mma too
> 
> atdhenet
> Crocop as a gym teacher? Priceless



What the hell is this manga? I must read it!


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 1, 2011)

Hope you guys aren't missing the facebook prelims because they're pretty good.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 1, 2011)

Yves Edwards looked good once he settled in. Paul Sass looked REALLY good, too. He's got a bright future.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I was really rooting for Mac Danzig, really wanted him to win that rematch after what happened in their first fight...


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 1, 2011)

The Fireball Kid said:


> Paul Sass looked REALLY good, too. He's got a bright future.



*Spoiler*: __ 




He was getting CRACKED standing though.

And Danzig did win that fight. The judges are dumb.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 1, 2011)

Wow... CRAP stoppage. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Getting knocked down from a head kick does not mean the fighter is knocked out... Bull crap.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 1, 2011)

The Fireball Kid said:


> Wow... CRAP stoppage.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I completely disagree. Brenneman was already on jelly legs when he got head kicked. If Rumble had been allowed to continue he would have seriously jacked Brenneman. If Brenneman was having any sort of success during the fight I might feel a bit more outraged, but he was really just saved from more of a beating.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 1, 2011)

Gallic Rush said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I completely disagree. Brenneman was already on jelly legs when he got head kicked. If Rumble had been allowed to continue he would have seriously jacked Brenneman. If Brenneman was having any sort of success during the fight I might feel a bit more outraged, but he was really just saved from more of a beating.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I still would've liked to see some follow up from Johnson, at the least, to justify the stoppage. Brenneman stood up right after, he looked like he would have been able to continue.


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Nooooooo..  Pat Barry!!!.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 1, 2011)

The Fireball Kid said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I still would've liked to see some follow up from Johnson, at the least, to justify the stoppage. Brenneman stood up right after, he looked like he would have been able to continue.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes, continue getting his brain rattled around his skull. I thought wrestling would give him a shot (no pun intended) in this fight but he was easily shrugged off and was getting cracked from the turtle position.

Also, Struve vs Barry was as much of a freak show as I predicted.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 3, 2011)

I love Cruz.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2011)

Cruz and datgermansuplex


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

The Dominator, dominatin'. Poor midget mouse didn't stand a chance.


Struve vs Barry was almost guaranteed to end with Struve unconscious. I was surprised. Shocked. Amazed. Excited. Even happy with that outcome. The best part of the fight was the slam though. Too bad it didn't hash out, otherwise Barry could be the new Rampage in terms of slamming hype.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 3, 2011)

Dana White interview: Post fight press conference

Says some interesting things. For those that don't know, Cruz broke his hand.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

Who do you want the following fighters to face next:

Mark Hunt?
Pat Barry?
Stephan Stuve?


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Who do you want the following fighters to face next:
> 
> Mark Hunt?
> Pat Barry?
> Stephan Stuve?



Hunt and Struve should fight each other. Barry should be cut.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

Hunt and Struve makes sense to me, too. But Dana said they aren't cutting Barry.

I don't see who's left for him to beat as most of the roster would probably beat him.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 3, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Hunt and Struve should fight each other. Barry should be cut.



There are definitely still UFC heavyweights that Barry could beat.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 3, 2011)

Rob Broughton vs Pat Barry would make sense. Don't think Barry would win though. 



Gallic Rush said:


> There are definitely still UFC heavyweights that Barry could beat.



That doesn't really matter.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 3, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> That doesn't really matter.



 It doesn't?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

He's an entertaining fighter with a humorous personality and loves doing publicity. That's why Dana is keeping him around.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah, is there a problem with that that I'm missing or something? Don't get why anyone would want to see him cut from the UFC.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 3, 2011)

People want him cut because supposedly, you get cut when you suck in the UFC. 

But it really is a sport/entertainment programm that is more along the lines of WWE. Where Fitch doesn't get rematches or title shots because he's boring. Same for Machida. 

In other news, Atlanta hawks get denied a place in the playoffs because they are like paint drying. Tim Duncan doesn't get a finals MVP despite the fact that he hit gamewinners in every game and has a statline of 35/15. 




Also, sit down guys, I have found an intelligent post from a whitebelt on sherdog. :amazed



> I know, i know: You can make all sorts of arguments to discredit Brock?s wins. But what about Overeem? Really, what about Overeem? If Brock is so overrated and his wins are so disrespected, what about Overeem? What has this guy done at HW to deserve all this respect and admiration?
> 
> Is it because of the muscles?
> 
> ...





Is anyone else annoyed by peopple constantly hanging on Dana White's ballsack. The guy could say that white is black and people would try to justify him. Apparently, Machida deserves to be shelved because he turned down a fight against the top contender with TWO WEEKS NOTICE without a camp and a visum to America. 

Honestly, the more I think about it, the more I believe that the UFC is blatantly bad for the sport, despite their marketing.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 3, 2011)

I thought Machida had an upcoming fight with Phil Davis. I'll check on that later.

Also, what passes for intelligent at Sherdog is laughable. 

P.S. Barry does not suck.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 3, 2011)

Gallic Rush said:


> I thought Machida had an upcoming fight with Phil Davis. I'll check on that later.
> 
> *Also, what passes for intelligent at Sherdog is laughable. *
> P.S. Barry does not suck.



It is rational though. Rarely seen a guy with yet so much undeserved hype.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

The Machida thing is pretty shitty. Machida is one of my favorite fighters, it sucks to see him be put on the shelf like this.


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 3, 2011)

The Lyoto vs Phil Davis fight was cut due to Davis needing more time to recover from knee surgery.

Stacked card this saturday!



> UFC 136
> 
> Lightweight Championship bout:  *Frankie Edgar (c) vs.  Gray Maynard*[1]
> Featherweight Championship bout:  *Jos? Aldo (c) vs.  Kenny Florian*[1]
> ...


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 3, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> It is rational though. Rarely seen a guy with yet so much undeserved hype.



Oh, don't get me wrong, I definitely think Overeem is an underdog to beat Brock Lesnar. I just think Sherdog is full of the lowest common denominator in sports fans.



CrazyMoronX said:


> The Machida thing is pretty shitty. Machida is one of my favorite fighters, it sucks to see him be put on the shelf like this.



According to his wiki page the UFC 140 fight was called off because Davis suffered a knee injury. Machida could still fight around that time though. I think people are over dramatizing this whole thing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

I still blame Dana.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 4, 2011)

It's like those guys don't ever learn. They said Reem was gonna smash Werdum (which was actually pretty likely) We all saw how that one turned out. 

Now we have a guy who has heavy hands and a TD beast. If he got taken down repeatedly by Werdum, how is he going to stuff Brock?


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 4, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> It's like those guys don't ever learn. They said Reem was gonna smash Werdum (which was actually pretty likely) We all saw how that one turned out.
> 
> Now we have a guy who has heavy hands and a TD beast. If he got taken down repeatedly by Werdum, how is he going to stuff Brock?



He was not taken down repeatedly by Werdum, but that hardly matters as Brock almost definitely will.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't see Brock having a hard time taking Reem down. I see him having some trouble keeping him down perhaps.

He might also be too tentative and afraid to eat an Uberknee to shoot in. It could be a short night for Brock if he's too gunshy.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 4, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> It's like those guys don't ever learn. They said Reem was gonna smash Werdum (which was actually pretty likely) We all saw how that one turned out.


He beat Werdum pretty badly. 



> Now we have a guy who has heavy hands and a TD beast. If he got taken down repeatedly by Werdum, how is he going to stuff Brock?


Repeatedly? Did Werdum even have one take down? Every time they were on the ground, Overeem was on top.

And you're telling me you would rather be in a ground fight with Brock Lesnar than Werdum? Werdum would beat Brock badly on the floor.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2011)

He defeated Werdum, but I wouldn't call it badly. That's like saying Arlovski beat Werdum badly in their slap fight.

Or maybe I'm not remembering the fight(s) that accurately. That's always possible, I have a shitty memory.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He defeated Werdum, but I wouldn't call it badly. That's like saying Arlovski beat Werdum badly in their slap fight.
> 
> Or maybe I'm not remembering the fight(s) that accurately. That's always possible, I have a shitty memory.



No, Overeem beat Werdum pretty soundly.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2011)

Soundly, but not badly. Badly indicates he knocked him out, chocked him out, or utterly demolished him.

He got ahead on the scorecards.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Soundly, but not badly. Badly indicates he knocked him out, chocked him out, or utterly demolished him.
> 
> He got ahead on the scorecards.



I would certainly say GSP beats his opponents badly, and he doesn't hurt them.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 4, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> He beat Werdum pretty badly.
> 
> 
> Repeatedly? Did Werdum even have one take down? Every time they were on the ground, Overeem was on top.



 

Did you even watch the fight? He got outstruck AND outgrappled. And you just proved that you are incompetent. 
"Did Werdum even have one take down? Every time they were on the ground, Overeem was on top" 

Gee, it's almost as if you can take a fight to the ground while still ending up on the bottom. Wait, don't you say...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtSFgayO-RI[/YOUTUBE]

How do you think the fight ever went to the ground, did you think Overeem took him down himself?

Furthermore: 

Lemme guess, "Fuck statistics, I'm rite yer wrong".  And btw, I didn't require Fightmetrics to come to that conclusion. It's just something that supports what I already knew.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 4, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> Did you even watch the fight? He got outstruck


...No he didn't



> AND outgrappled. And you just proved that you are incompetent.
> "Did Werdum even have one take down? Every time they were on the ground, Overeem was on top"


No..Overeem didn't. How on earth did he get out grappled? Overeem controlled where the fight was, out wrestled Werdum, and had guard-half guard. Werdum never had a superior position or came close to submitting Overeem. So instead of you flaming me (when you know I know a lot more about MMA than you), why don't you actually explain how he out grappled him? 




> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtSFgayO-RI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> How do you think the fight ever went to the ground, did you think Overeem took him down himself?


Lol? I'm incompetent? Have you ever even been...scratch that have you ever even watched a grappling tournament? Pulling guard doesn't count as a takedown. 

And Werdum *had* to pull guard, because Overeem blocked all of his shots. I don't know how I am "incompetent", if you don't even understand the cons of pulling guard, or why Werdum had too. 

Generally speaking, if a person is on top of you in MMA, they are winning. 



> Furthermore:
> 
> Lemme guess, "Fuck statistics, I'm rite yer wrong".  And btw, I didn't require Fightmetrics to come to that conclusion. It's just something that supports what I already knew.



That doesn't take into account damage or position. There is no way under unified rules that Werdum was any where close to winning that fight. Werdum hit a bunch of arm punches, Overeem visibly hurt Werdum multiple times.



Also, comparing Lesnar to Werdum is ignorant. For one they are vastly different fighters. Two, Werdum is a more refined striker than Lesnar. Three, Werdum is a much more highly rated ground fighter. Even if you were to say Overeem had trouble with Werdum (which he didn't, it seemed like his gameplan went fine to me), how does that mean he is going to have serious trouble against Brock Lesnar? They have entirely different skill sets.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> I would certainly say GSP beats his opponents badly, and he doesn't hurt them.



He also doesn't get bullied in striking by a BJJ expert. Then again GSP isn't a K-1 champion. 

GSP dominates every aspect of the game. He hardly takes any damage standing, takes almost no damage at all on the ground, and is virtually unscathed in every single fight.

Werdum landed several good shots on Overeem, who tried to cover up like he normally would in K-1, waiting for a counter, but with the tiny gloves that wasn't very effective. He was eating shots.

Now, if Overeem busted up Werdum's face with jabs all night, or dominated him from guard, then you might have an argument with GSP.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 4, 2011)

And really, how pretentious can you be? Did you just learn what pulling-guard was and felt you had to show it off?


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 4, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> ...No he didn't



Yes, he did.



Violent By Design said:


> No..Overeem didn't. How on earth did he get out grappled? Overeem controlled where the fight was, out wrestled Werdum, and had guard-half guard. Werdum never had a superior position* or came close to submitting Overeem*. So instead of you flaming me (when you know I know a lot more about MMA than you), why don't you actually explain how he out grappled him?.


 
Hahahahahahaha. 

Werdum had him in a leglock that Overeem barely survived, because the fight ended right before he could tap and there was also a kimura somehwere. 

I am seriously questioning whether you even watched the fight.

He outgrappled him because he took him to the ground multiple times, a place Overeem tried to avoid like the pest, yet still ended up in. In other words, he imposed his will on him, which is what we like to call cage control, i.e. deciding where the fight takes place. 

Also since when is the guard not a superior position in grappling? I know that in MMA, it's different, since you can strike from the top, but considering that Overeem BARELY THREW ANYTHING that is a moot point. Nogueira getting brutalized by Fedor while the latter sitting in his guard, doesn't earn him any points. Werdum pulling Overeem into his guard against his will and working for submission and providing all the offense, while Overeem was hanging on for dear life (with the occasional punch to make himself look better) does.  



Violent By Design said:


> Lol? I'm incompetent? Have you ever even been...scratch that have you ever even watched a grappling tournament? Pulling guard doesn't count as a takedown.



Really.



			
				From Wikipedia said:
			
		

> A takedown is a martial arts and combat sports term for a technique that involves off-balancing an opponent and bringing him or her to the ground, typically with the combatant performing the takedown landing on top.



_Typically._

If you have a definition that states, that pulling guard does _not_ count as a TD, be my guest.



Violent By Design said:


> And Werdum *had* to pull guard, because Overeem blocked all of his shots. I don't know how I am "incompetent", if you don't even understand the cons of pulling guard, or why Werdum had too.



The cons are that incompetent judges think that being on top is "dictating where the fight takes place" even if you got there against your will. 

But the point we were discussing was whether Overeem deserved the win under competent judging and the answer is no. 



Violent By Design said:


> Generally speaking, if a person is on top of you in MMA, they are winning..


 
_Generally._

If you get taken down by your opponent, maybe. If you get GNP'd to Kingdom Come, maybe. If your guard gets sliced and diced and you get mounted, maybe. 

If you are fucking Fabricio Werdum and your opponent is afraid to punch for fear of getting subbed and stalling, he isn't. Grappling with Fabricio Werdum is not your general situation. If you are in his guard, you are in deeper shit than he is.



Violent By Design said:


> That doesn't take into account damage or position. There is no way under unified rules that Werdum was any where close to winning that fight. Werdum hit a bunch of arm punches, *Overeem visibly hurt Werdum multiple times*.



I'd like to see GIFs of that please, cuz I didn't see it.

Oh and if you actually looked at that report, you would see that there is a slot for positions and their improvements and a specific slot for "significant strikes" i.e. power punches.

Sorry, I'll trust my own opinion and a respected online fight judging site's report more than a guy who claims that Werdum "never got close to submitting". 

Watching the fight helps.

EDIT: 





> Also, comparing Lesnar to Werdum is ignorant. For one they are vastly different fighters. Two, Werdum is a more refined striker than Lesnar. Three, Werdum is a much more highly rated ground fighter. Even if you were to say Overeem had trouble with Werdum (which he didn't, it seemed like his gameplan went fine to me), how does that mean he is going to have serious trouble against Brock Lesnar? They have entirely different skill sets.



Both will want to take the fight to the ground. One of them is actually good at it. If he was tentative against the vastly inferior wrestler, then how if he going to let his hands go against Lesnar with his wrestling and vastly superior power?


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 4, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> And really, how pretentious can you be? Did you just learn what pulling-guard was and felt you had to show it off?



I was flabbergasted by you saying he never took him down, since the way I meant it, any action that forces a fight to the ground is a takedown. I considered you a knowledgable guy and got carried away with being cocky...

Sorry if my mockery was too arrogant. I don't typically go THIS close to full douchebag mode.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 4, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> I was flabbergasted by you saying he never took him down, since the way I meant it, any action that forces a fight to the ground is a takedown. I considered you a knowledgable guy and got carried away with being cocky...
> 
> Sorry if my mockery was too arrogant. I don't typically go THIS close to full douchebag mode.



Pulling guard is not regarded as take down by any scoring system though. Basically, once you pull guard, if you are unable to submit or sweep you gain nothing.

Actually, in jiu jitsu matches you will usually lose points for pulling guard.

Not that any of that has anything to do with Reem VS Lesnar as neither is going to be pulling guard (Reem might if he gets a guillotine I guess).


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 4, 2011)

Gallic Rush said:


> Pulling guard is not regarded as take down by any scoring system though. Basically, once you pull guard, if you are unable to submit or sweep you gain nothing.
> 
> Actually, in jiu jitsu matches you will usually lose points for pulling guard.
> 
> Not that any of that has anything to do with Reem VS Lesnar as neither is going to be pulling guard (Reem might if he gets a guillotine I guess).



Interesting. 

But cage control is a winning criterium. And you definitely decide where the fight takes place if you do that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2011)

I see the argument for cage control. And it is technically a take down by definition if by pulling guard you take the opponent down. 

But it leaves you in a less-than-favorable position with the guy on top of you. That might work for some BJJ guys that work best from the bottom, but I can also see why it wouldn't be scored positively.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 4, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> Interesting.
> 
> But cage control is a winning criterium. And you definitely decide where the fight takes place if you do that.



Well, the point system is inherently subjective. I have occasionally seen judges score in favor of the guy on bottom when he threatened enough with submissions. 

I would really rather just see guys fight to a finish than see a decision of any sort.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2011)

Never leave it in the hands of the judges.


----------



## Masai (Oct 4, 2011)

Gallic Rush said:


> Well, the point system is inherently subjective. I have occasionally seen judges score in favor of the guy on bottom when he threatened enough with submissions.
> 
> I would really rather just see guys fight to a finish than see a decision of any sort.



You'd think they would've tweaked it by now but from the looks of it it's here to stay. Scoring systems in MMA will always have quite a bit of subjectivity to them, but the point system just doesn't fit the sport.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 4, 2011)

In other news:

Upcoming event UFC 136 is stacked as any card I've seen this year.

*Main Card*

Edgar vs Maynard - Lightweight Championship fight
Aldo vs Florian - Featherweight Championship fight
Sonnen vs Stann - Middleweight Number-one contender fight
Guillard vs Lauzon

Prelims
*
On Spike*
Maia vs Santiago
Pettis vs Stephens

*On Facebook*
Garcia vs Phan
Beltran vs Miocic
Zhang vs Elkins
Simpson vs Schafer
Cantwell vs Massenzio


----------



## Bremen (Oct 4, 2011)

Fedor Emelyanenko the best.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2011)

I should probably go back to the bar again to see this on a big TV in HD.


----------



## Masai (Oct 4, 2011)

Gallic Rush said:


> *On Facebook*



Still can't get used to that.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 4, 2011)

Masai said:


> Still can't get used to that.



They're getting rid of it once the Fox deal starts (whenever that is, I forget).

Too bad, I always thought it ran smoothly and I liked being able to pause or rewind the fights.

Ad-free too.


----------



## Masai (Oct 4, 2011)

Gallic Rush said:


> They're getting rid of it once the Fox deal starts (whenever that is, I forget).
> 
> Too bad, I always thought it ran smoothly and I liked being able to pause or rewind the fights.
> 
> Ad-free too.



Yet another thing i can't get used to. If you told me a few years ago that they'd be able to reach that kinda deal i would've been seriously skeptic.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]yA1L0XLy3OA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]jygTK4EMcQ4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]a8CNATpQIog[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 4, 2011)

You guys think Bones will be in the HW division in the future?


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 4, 2011)

Not for at least a few years.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 4, 2011)

That's what I'm thinking.

I'm interested in all but 2 fights for the next card.


----------



## Masai (Oct 4, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> You guys think Bones will be in the HW division in the future?



Depends on how much he fills out still but i'm not sure we'll ever see him there on a full time basis with the way the HW division is going. A few years ago, sure, but these days that division is getting bigger and bigger...His body is perfectly suited for LHW anyway, no need to try and move up and lose some of what makes him hard to handle.


----------



## raizen28 (Oct 4, 2011)

G.S.P.!!...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't want the Facebook fights to go away. Those are great. Good quality (usually), ad-free, I can actually watch it online with good quality, live. 

If they switch everything to TV I'll have to stream the prelims with shitty quality. 


As for Bones, I don't want to see him at HW until he has defended that title a few times.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 4, 2011)

The first UFC on Fox is only 1 hour long. They're not airing the pre-lims; I'm pretty sure they're all going to be like that.

I'm not sure where you'll be able to find them, but I'm sure it'll be online still like on the UFC or Fox's website.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2011)

I remember them saying something about FOX online now that I think about it. One of those press conferences I actually managed to see. 

If that air it on some online format that is comparable to the Facebook ones I won't mind. I only made a Facebook account to see those anyway. Facebook is lame.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 4, 2011)

Anyone else see the newest episode of The Reem?

As usual, superb production, nice insight into his life.  The music was amazing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2011)

I saw the second one. Is that the newest one? I don't remember what he was doing though.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 4, 2011)

The newest is season 2, episode 6.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 4, 2011)

The Reem is really well shot and edited, but I just don't find it that interesting. I mean, I've watched a few when I've been bored, but that's about it.

I think you'd have to be a serious Reem fan to get into that shit.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 5, 2011)

The Reem is what made me a fan to begin with.  Before, he was just "that inconsistent guy from PRIDE who kicked ass till he gassed"...

It made me _want_ to see him succeed in his K1 dreams.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

I watched the entirety of Season 1 on a whim. Found it pretty interesting. I am still not an Overeem fan, but I find all of these types of things about fighters very interesting.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 5, 2011)

First of all, let me say this. Brock Lesnar has accomplished very little. His wins are not impressive. Min Soo Kim - can. Heath Herring - glorified can. Randy Couture - over the hump old man. Shane Carwin - beat the living shit out of Lesnar before gassing. Frank Mir is his only real relevant victory, and I mean Frank Mir is not that good (in comparison to the rest of the HW div right now).

Overeem got "out struck by Werdum", but Werdum is a lot better at striking than Lesnar. Werdum TKOed Gonzaga twice, and TKOed Brandon Vera. Lesnar has never knocked someone out standing up, he isn't a knockout puncher. He also cannot take a punch, as seen in his fights with Carwin and Velasquez. I'm not trying to discredit him, his wrestling is amazing. But, I personally believe that Overeem will win this fight. He's got the better jiu jitsu game of the two, EASILY, and he is the better striker hands down.

People need to get off Lesnar's nuts and realize that there is a lot more talent in the HW division than a big wrestler. Guys like Velasquez and Carwin are good examples, great wrestlers with great striking. Lesnar is a one trick pony, all he can do is take you down.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

You can say the same things you said about Mir that you said about Overeem.

He has much better striking than Lesnar.
His BJJ game is light years ahead of Lesnar.

Yet Lesnar picked him up and shook him like a baby.

Not saying I think Lesnar will win, I'm just


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 5, 2011)

Wrestlers generally have an advantage against strikers. Not saying Overeem doesn't know how to grapple or fight off his back, but I think the idea of him getting a t/ko is very unlikely. I think his best chance at winning is catching Brock in a guillotine when he goes for a double and choking him out.

Failing that, I see him gassing before Lesnar does and getting ground into Uber-dust.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 6, 2011)

Frank Mir is deff more a jiu jitsu guy than a striker. Overeem is a aggressive, dominant striker. Brock Lesnar wilts any time he fights a guy who can defend the takedown and beat him in the stand up. Carwin did it until he gassed and Velasquez did it and shook Lesnar like a baby. I think, if Overeem can defend the takedown and get off first, he can get the TKO. Keyword is IF he can defend the takedown. I'm hoping he'll win, I don't hate Lesnar but I'd like to finally see a fighter from outside the UFC find some success.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 6, 2011)

Well, Lesnar did manage to take Cain down, but Cain was good enough to get back to his feet.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)

The Fireball Kid said:


> Frank Mir is deff more a jiu jitsu guy than a striker. Overeem is a aggressive, dominant striker. Brock Lesnar wilts any time he fights a guy who can defend the takedown and beat him in the stand up. Carwin did it until he gassed and Velasquez did it and shook Lesnar like a baby. I think, if Overeem can defend the takedown and get off first, he can get the TKO. Keyword is IF he can defend the takedown. I'm hoping he'll win, I don't hate Lesnar but I'd like to finally see a fighter from outside the UFC find some success.


Frank Mir also has good striking though. He outstruck both Big Nog and Kongo. 

As for power-punching, Lesnar at several of Carwin's punches and survived that. 


Overeem could easily TKO Lesnar if he came out of the gate very aggressive. Lesnar tends to wilt pretty quickly when getting punched in the face. Like Bob Sapp, only not as big and he doesn't cry at the end.

That said, Overeem tends to turtle up at the first sign of a punch, so if Lesnar utilizes the right gameplan he can take Overeem down every time and avoid too many strikes.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 6, 2011)

Rashad getting the shaft again, this time by his own hands.  Evans vs. Tito might have led to a Suga win, but Evans' hands vs. Tito's head led to a massacre of metatarsals.

Oh and...



Machida vs. Jones is now on.

No, I know everyone and their mom somehow seems to think that Machida's the guy to beat Jones, but I think that's wishful thinking at best.  

IMO, in order to beat Jones, you need a guy who won't be content to sit outside and try to come in once in a while to pick their shots... like Machida or just about ANY counter fighter. Jones' reach is too great and his standup is too good. They just get picked apart, little by little, until they break.

You need an aggressive guy who likes to work from the inside and is strong and/or good enough in the clinch to not fear the takedown.

Machida is none of those things.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm on the Machida Karate Kid Crane Kick Rickshaw myself.


I just think that he can utilize his kicks to negate Jon's reach advantage. He should also be able to evade all of his wild strikes and take little damage. Rampage was able to avoid a lot of it and he's nowhere near as nimble.

In the clinch Machida is very strong and should be able to avoid getting taken down. If taken down he'll get back up pretty easily, in theory. And he could always pull out some submissions.

As a Machida fan I have to hope he wins and I'll be pulling for him. Though I am afraid he's going to get babyshaked.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 6, 2011)

Rampage is a counter fighter, and a good one at that.  It's no surprise that he was able to evade some of those strikes.  But you're downplaying Jone's performance.  Rampage wasn't able to "evade all of his wild strikes and take little damage".... he was able to evade SOME while taking quite a lot of damage.  Jones was tearing that front leg apart.

In order for Machida to utilize those kicks, he'll have to get within Jones' punching range.  He'll be eating stiff jabs all night.  Even if Machida is able to avoid the takedown from the clinch (which he should have some success in, based on his TDD%), he'll be eating spinning elbows left and right.  In order to get within punching range, he'll have to get within Bones' knee and elbow range.  

Machida is Jones' next victim plain and simple.


----------



## Rampage (Oct 6, 2011)

Machida vs Jones yeaayhhhh


----------



## Masai (Oct 6, 2011)

It's not that black and white at all in my opinion. Rampage and Machida have very little in common even if we're talking just evasiveness wise. There's boxing evasiveness and Muay Thai evasiveness, and they both come with different characteristics. Boxing evasiveness which some principles are used by Rampage is easily countered using your legs like Bones did. You throw a boxer completely off rhythm if you use kicks to scramble his footwork, and it's not a hard thing to do at all.

Machida's elusiveness, i don't wanna call it Muay Thai elusiveness but it's the type you gain practicing martial arts who use kicks extensively, is more prepared to handle Bones' leg work. He'll be far more prepared to dodge what Bones throws at him than Rampage was.

Jones' striking is impressive due to it's free flowing, unpredictable nature. But from a technical point of view Machida has surely handled better to get to this point. Regardless of how fast he's evolving he's still far less experienced at it than Machida is. We don't know how he'll handle not being able to hit him if that's the case, we don't know if he'll get frustrated, if he'll develop a rhythm regardless, if he'll stop the step in step out counters?It's not a situation we've seen him in before.

What interests me in this fight isn't who the eventual winner is, it's just seeing what gameplan they each develop, it's a very, very interesting stylistic match, for me at least.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)

Ippy said:


> Rampage is a counter fighter, and a good one at that.  It's no surprise that he was able to evade some of those strikes.  But you're downplaying Jone's performance.  Rampage wasn't able to "evade all of his wild strikes and take little damage".... he was able to evade SOME while taking quite a lot of damage.  Jones was tearing that front leg apart.
> 
> In order for Machida to utilize those kicks, he'll have to get within Jones' punching range.  He'll be eating stiff jabs all night.  Even if Machida is able to avoid the takedown from the clinch (which he should have some success in, based on his TDD%), he'll be eating spinning elbows left and right.  In order to get within punching range, he'll have to get within Bones' knee and elbow range.
> 
> Machida is Jones' next victim plain and simple.


I didn't say he evaded all of it. He obviously didn't. But he smoothly dodged a good percentage of those flashy moves like the spinning back elbow. And unlike Rampage, Machida can probably check kicks.

Also, I'm not sure Jones's punching range is the same or longer than Machida's kicking range. Machida is very adept at jumping in and striking, then jumping out. He's nothing like Rampage at all in counter-striking either. 


Masai said:


> It's not that black and white at all in my opinion. Rampage and Machida have very little in common even if we're talking just evasiveness wise. There's boxing evasiveness and Muay Thai evasiveness, and they both come with different characteristics. Boxing evasiveness which some principles are used by Rampage is easily countered using your legs like Bones did. You throw a boxer completely off rhythm if you use kicks to scramble his footwork, and it's not a hard thing to do at all.
> 
> Machida's elusiveness, i don't wanna call it Muay Thai elusiveness but it's the type you gain practicing martial arts who use kicks extensively, is more prepared to handle Bones' leg work. He'll be far more prepared to dodge what Bones throws at him than Rampage was.
> 
> ...


It should be an incredible fight regardless of the winner, but Machida is gonna win or I quit MMA.  (mad suicide)


Machida is going to knock Jones out with a Karate Kid Crane Kick.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 6, 2011)

Ippy said:


> No, I know everyone and their mom somehow seems to think that Machida's the guy to beat Jones, but I think that's wishful thinking at best.
> 
> IMO, in order to beat Jones, you need a guy who won't be content to sit outside and try to come in once in a while to pick their shots... like Machida or just about ANY counter fighter. Jones' reach is too great and his standup is too good. They just get picked apart, little by little, until they break.
> 
> ...



I kind of disagree. Shogun was an aggressive fighter that likes to work on the inside and he got smooshed. Jones' grappling is really what kills people. Every time fighters try to get close to Bones he forces the clinch and does a throw or trip and gets it to the ground. If you look at all his UFC finishes (I count the Matt Hamill fight here) he finished the fight on the ground. A strong grappler probably has the best chance to deal with Jones. 



Ippy said:


> Rampage is a counter fighter, and a good one at that.  It's no surprise that he was able to evade some of those strikes.  But you're downplaying Jone's performance.  Rampage wasn't able to "evade all of his wild strikes and take little damage".... he was able to evade SOME while taking quite a lot of damage.  Jones was tearing that front leg apart.
> 
> In order for Machida to utilize those kicks, he'll have to get within Jones' punching range.  He'll be eating stiff jabs all night.  Even if Machida is able to avoid the takedown from the clinch (which he should have some success in, based on his TDD%), he'll be eating spinning elbows left and right.  In order to get within punching range, he'll have to get within Bones' knee and elbow range.
> 
> Machida is Jones' next victim plain and simple.



Rampage is a very particular kind of counter fighter though. And by that I mean he relies on hooks and nothing but hooks. He threw no knees that I can remember, and maybe a handful of leg kicks against Jones. I mean, even Forrest was able to figure that much out and he picked Rampage apart despite the fact that his style standing up is pretty vulnerable. That Jones was also able to beat Rampage was not surprising to me in the least as he was longer ranged and a better grappler.

Machida on the other hand uses counters that are much more varied, and because he relies less on hooks he does not need to close the distance as much as Rampage needed to. The only counter that Machida really throws on the inside is his left knee to the body. He is also much better at controlling distance than Rampage or anyone Jones has faced for that matter.

All in all, I would say Machida will do the most damage to Jones of anyone he has faced so far. I'll still bet on Jones winning though because at the end of the day I bet on the better grappler before anything else.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)

Machida gonna break his chicken legs.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 6, 2011)

Machida will have more success than anyone, I think. He's got good take down defense, great stamina, decent jiu jitsu, and most of all he's a very very good counter striker. Jones will win IMO, but Machida has tools to frustrate Jones.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm going to be shocked if Machida loses this. He's too good. 


Who do you have fro Saturday? Edgar/Maynard and Aldo/Florian?

Obviously Florian is going to get demolished. I mean, he has a decent chance at using his size I guess, but Aldo is too good on the feet and competent on the ground so I don't see where Florian has any real advantage.

I'd say Edgar wins the 3rd fight and kick Maynard out of the UFC forever.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 6, 2011)

The one thing that always shocked me about Machida is how mentally brittle he turned out to be. I hope for his sake he has his composure together when he fights Jones.

EDIT: Never count anyone out of a fight... but... I am astounded anyone is doubting Aldo that has seen him fight. People citing his performance against Hominick as showing he can be beaten are fucking retarded.

Also, the Maynard vs Edgar fight is a toss up. Anyone putting serious money on that fight has a gambling issue.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 6, 2011)

What are the lines for Edgar vs Maynard? I think I'll throw down on Edgar. I really thought he looked better in their 2nd fight than Gray.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm going to be shocked if Machida loses this. He's too good.
> 
> 
> Who do you have fro Saturday? Edgar/Maynard and Aldo/Florian?
> ...



Maynard by SD, Aldo by T/KO late in the first rnd, Sonnen by UD (though I hope it's Stann by 1st rnd KO...), Leonard Garcia by SD , Melvin Guillard by 1st rnd KO.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm thinking Edgar, Aldo, Sonnen and Pham parlay.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)

Gallic Rush said:


> The one thing that always shocked me about Machida is how mentally brittle he turned out to be. I hope for his sake he has his composure together when he fights Jones.
> 
> EDIT: Never count anyone out of a fight... but... I am astounded anyone is doubting Aldo that has seen him fight. People citing his performance against Hominick as showing he can be beaten are fucking retarded.
> 
> Also, the Maynard vs Edgar fight is a toss up. Anyone putting serious money on that fight has a gambling issue.


Machida is one of those hot/cold fighters. In the Rampage fight he goes from cold to hot. He could have won that fight easily I think.

He just needs to learn to combine his aggressiveness with his elusiveness. Shogun II is a good example of him being too aggressive and getting sloppy.


Violent By Design said:


> What are the lines for Edgar vs Maynard? I think I'll throw down on Edgar. I really thought he looked better in their 2nd fight than Gray.



Gray Maynard +110
Frank Edgar -140


----------



## Masai (Oct 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It should be an incredible fight regardless of the winner, but Machida is gonna win or I quit MMA.  (mad suicide)
> 
> 
> Machida is going to knock Jones out with a Karate Kid Crane Kick.



Not sure about the incredible fight bit, it can go either way really. We're gonna see a lot of stalling and circling if Machida is successful in evading Jones, he'll need to do it for a while to get him frustrated. It has the potential to be great but it also has the potential to be a bit boring for some people.



Gallic Rush said:


> Shogun was an aggressive fighter that likes to work on the inside and he got smooshed.



The thing with guys like Jones is that they fully what the way to get around their reach is and they work at it relentlessly so that when you do try it they're ready. There are guys who can't get around it no matter how much they work but those who do become such a handful.



Gallic Rush said:


> He is also much better at controlling distance than Rampage or anyone Jones has faced for that matter.



This is why i'm so interested in the fight, controlling the distance is Machida's biggest asset, using the reach is becoming Jones' biggest asset. Whose asset is better? It's a great chess match.



Gallic Rush said:


> The one thing that always shocked me about Machida is how mentally brittle he turned out to be. I hope for his sake he has his composure together when he fights Jones.



When you have too much success doing one thing and it suddenly fails you don't know what to do. Any martial art is as mental as it is physical, it's a very underrated aspect in my opinion.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 6, 2011)

Really looking forward to UFC 140.

I'm more than likely going to the event. 

Also, WAR SONNEN.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)

I don't find Machida's fights (the ones where he's super "elusive") boring, but I see why some people do.

Likewise I didn't think Melvin vs Stephens was boring, though I saw a lot of people say it was.

Just the hype around the matchup and wanting Machida to win will have me on the edge of my seat regardless of how little action there is. Kind of like every time Cro Cop fights. My heart is racing the whole time praying that he doesn't get knocked out again.



And then he does.


----------



## Masai (Oct 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't find Machida's fights (the ones where he's super "elusive") boring, but I see why some people do.
> 
> Likewise I didn't think Melvin vs Stephens was boring, though I saw a lot of people say it was.
> 
> ...



I get what you mean. Everybody is complaining about the Hunt/Rothwell fight when to me it was the most fun i had with MMA since...well, the last time Hunt fought. If people find it boring so be it though, as long as i'm entertained it's all good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)

Hunt's fight was damn epic. I was glad he won. 

I'd like a Hunt vs Cro Cop III rematch.  Settle the score.


----------



## Masai (Oct 6, 2011)

Ah, wouldn't that be something? It'd sure bring back memories.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 6, 2011)

Getting emotionally invested in the fight makes it a lot more interesting for sure. Think the last fight I felt that extra bit of tension was Fedor vs Bigfoot.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah, I think Cro Cop got robbed in their second fight, but I'm incredibly biased. 

Unfortunately I don't think Mirko can survive Hunt's power anymore. He's slowed down too much to dodge all of it and he lost his ability to finish. Hunt's chin has diminished, but not that much.


----------



## Masai (Oct 6, 2011)

Always kinda weird when they get to that point where you know they should stop but you wanna keep seeing them anyway. Who knows though, maybe seeing an old face brings back that old fire.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm always on the edge of my seat when Wanderlei fights. Seeing him land that huge punch that rocked Leben made me stoked, only to have my heart crushed after he got pummeled into kingdom come from upper cuts up the ass.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 7, 2011)

You can't help but want to see them get one more fight, even if they've been KO'd ten times in a row. 

I'm sure a fighter never wants to go out with a loss either so they always push for that one more fight, too.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 7, 2011)

I understand wanting to chase that one last win, but you do not want to end up like Roy Jones Jr or Arlovsky fighting through knock out after knock out. Fucking hang 'em up when father time comes knocking before you work your way to Lou Gehrig's disease.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 7, 2011)

True, but you can't make 'em quit.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 7, 2011)

> The schedule continues to grow at an exponential rate, according to UFC president Dana White, who said that the organization has already penciled in dates on its 2012 calendar.
> 
> The final tally? Thirty-four events. That's a serious increase from 2011, which will see 27 live events by the time Brock Lesnar and Alistair Overeem close out the UFC's year in Las Vegas on December 30.
> 
> That increased number of shows will come as welcome news to fans in markets that have been promised events but were shut out in 2011, like Sweden and Ireland. Though no locations are yet set in stone, the increased frequency of events will at least provide additional opportunities to visit more parts of the world as the UFC continues to grow its global footprint.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 7, 2011)

Thirty-four events?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 7, 2011)

Gonna be a pricey year for the people who but the PPVs.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 7, 2011)

Only 1,700 bucks. 

Of course that's assuming they are all PPVs, which they won't be. A lot of them will be free events either on FOX or Spike or whatever.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah, probably around 13 PPV fights. Still a lot. 

With the growing popularity of MMA, I wouldn't be surprised if we see an event every week in 5 years or so.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 7, 2011)

And everyone on Sherdog will be crying about how there are "too many" events.

Bunch of pussies.  More MMA = good.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 7, 2011)

Once I'm rolling in the Benjamins I'll throw a few bucks at a PPV. Until then, free streams all day.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 7, 2011)

Like the possibility of Jones-Davis in late 2012.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 7, 2011)

Gallic Rush said:


> Once I'm rolling in the Benjamins I'll throw a few bucks at a PPV. Until then, free streams all day.


I hit a bar last PPV. It was actually pretty decent. They had the volume jacked up to counteract the drunken fools talking to each other and the TV screens were huge. 


Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Like the possibility of Jones-Davis in late 2012.



Eh, Davis has nothing for Jones, I don't think. He'd get absolutely smashed.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 7, 2011)

Weigh in vids for those that care:
progress


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 7, 2011)

Brian Stann has heavy underwear.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You can say the same things you said about Mir that you said about Overeem.
> 
> He has much better striking than Lesnar.
> His BJJ game is light years ahead of Lesnar.
> ...



Preach brother. :ho



The Fireball Kid said:


> Frank Mir is deff more a jiu jitsu guy than a striker. Overeem is a aggressive, dominant striker. Brock Lesnar wilts any time he fights a guy who can defend the takedown and beat him in the stand up. Carwin did it until he gassed and Velasquez did it and shook Lesnar like a baby. I think, if Overeem can defend the takedown and get off first, he can get the TKO. Keyword is IF he can defend the takedown. I'm hoping he'll win, I don't hate Lesnar but I'd like to finally see a fighter from outside the UFC find some success.



As i said before, his "dominant striking" seems more like a myth at this point. K1=/=MMA. Tbh, I have seen him outstrike Chuck, which was impressive but was ages ago. His last opponent that he fought was Werdum and he got outstruck there. (I know it's popular to throw in "NO HE JUST OUTLANDED HIM" no he didn't, ask any guy who doesn't know who these guys are and say who's winning standing and most of them will say Werdum)

Lesnar is a beast, it will take a relaxed striker to bring on the pain. Overeem likes to be cautious. 



Ippy said:


> Rashad getting the shaft again, this time by his own hands.  Evans vs. Tito might have led to a Suga win, but Evans' hands vs. Tito's head led to a massacre of metatarsals.
> 
> Oh and...
> 
> ...



And thats the case because you say so RITE? 

Not sure if aggressive striking is it all, he can just clinch and then you got problems. Lyoto could Edgar him, in and out, except he has power. And noone has ever ragdolled Machida wrestling, so that also goes out of the window. 

And how is Machida not strong in the clinch? He is basically unTDable there. The only guy having a chance to beat Machida standing is a guy like Shogun tbh. 



Ippy said:


> Rampage is a counter fighter, and a good one at that.  It's no surprise that he was able to evade some of those strikes.  But you're downplaying Jone's performance.  Rampage wasn't able to "evade all of his wild strikes and take little damage".... he was able to evade SOME while taking quite a lot of damage.  Jones was tearing that front leg apart.
> 
> *In order for Machida to utilize those kicks, he'll have to get within Jones' punching range.*  He'll be eating stiff jabs all night.  Even if Machida is able to avoid the takedown from the clinch (which he should have some success in, based on his TDD%), he'll be eating spinning elbows left and right.  In order to get within punching range, he'll have to get within Bones' knee and elbow range.
> 
> Machida is Jones' next victim plain and simple.



No he would have to get in kicking range, which is why his arms wouldn't matter that much. What seperates him from Page is that he can kick, so he doesn't have to use his hands, which would be difficult gainst JBJ. Considering his unique Karate kicks, that are lighter but less telegraphed, i think he would land successfully. Considering Jones "chicken legs" even the reduced power would affect him. 

And lol at MACHIDA getting caught by spinning elbows. Jones does that he would get countered HARD. 

Also, Sherdog is getting more like Rl'yeh now, it's like staring into the face of Cthulhu. Don't do it if you want to preserve your sanity.
Apparently, Rashad is ducking Jones now. But Jones ducking Rashad never happened, even though the situation was similar.  

Also, apparently, Fitch beat BJ as badly as GSP. 

BUt it's also entertaining to see how people were talking about the Cain vs Brock fight. Eerily similar of the worship JJ is getting.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 8, 2011)

:amazed So fluid!


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 8, 2011)

Rooting for Chael, Aldo, and Monk (I've been calling Zhang monk ever since this convo I had with a friend). 

As great as Edgar-Maynard is more than likely going to be, I think there are a couple fights on this card that can potentially win FotN.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 8, 2011)

Random question; which promotion outside of UFC and Strikeforce do you think is best? I might have to say Bellator, they put on the best fights. Literally, some of the most crazy shit happens in that promotion. Inverted triangles (twice), peruvian neck ties, all kinds of crazy knockouts, etc... And they've got some of the best non-UFC fighters. Patricky and Patricio Pitbull, Pat Curran, Joe Warren, Hector Lombard, Marlon Sandro, Alexis Vila, Christian M'Pumbu, Ben Askren... lots of people who could make it in the UFC.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 8, 2011)

We AAAREEEEE LIIIIIIIIIIIIVEEEEEEEEEE!



Watch this on Facebook you muppets.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 8, 2011)

who are you calling a muppet!


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 8, 2011)

Who are you asking who are you calling a muppet?

The answer to that question... is the answer to your question.


----------



## Kuya (Oct 8, 2011)

anyone know what time the fight is Hawaii time?


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 8, 2011)

Kuya said:


> anyone know what time the fight is Hawaii time?



The fight goes on 6 PM Pacific. I'm assuming you know the time zone difference between Hawaii and L.A. I think that is 3PM over in Hawaii.


----------



## Kuya (Oct 8, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> The fight goes on 6 PM Pacific. I'm assuming you know the time zone difference between Hawaii and L.A. I think that is 3PM over in Hawaii.



 miss you


----------



## eHav (Oct 8, 2011)

anthony is doing well


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 8, 2011)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT

I was feeling sorry when I saw him cuz he looked harmless compared to Guillard. 

Then THIS.


----------



## eHav (Oct 8, 2011)

geeeesus leonard vs nam loved it


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 8, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT
> 
> I was feeling sorry when I saw him cuz he looked harmless compared to Guillard.
> 
> Then THIS.



What an upset.

And fuck yes, Nam Phan won.


----------



## Kuya (Oct 8, 2011)

just got home from work, link please! will rep!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 8, 2011)

Kuya said:


> just got home from work, link please! will rep!



They also have to like disco


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 8, 2011)

hahahahahaha

Cruz: BOOOO

Silva:  YEAH!


----------



## Kuya (Oct 8, 2011)

shit it says i gotta spread rep before i get u again Fireball Kid, imma spread some and get u ASAP, much mahalos


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 8, 2011)

Kuya who is that lady in your sig? :amazed


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 8, 2011)

Kuya said:


> shit it says i gotta spread rep before i get u again Fireball Kid, imma spread some and get u ASAP, much mahalos



Haha it's all good. Stann vs Sonnen is about to start... I'm rooting for both. But damn I hate when non-Brazilian fighters call themselves "vale tudo fighters".


----------



## eHav (Oct 8, 2011)

chael is dominating


----------



## eHav (Oct 8, 2011)

big words from Chael


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 8, 2011)

Holy shit, Chael...


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 8, 2011)

Sonnen trash talking Silva was the greatest shit of all time.

Fuck the rest of the night, he just stole the show.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 8, 2011)

Chael is the fucking man.

Also lol at Silva going 

and Barkley looks JUST LIKE HIM


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 8, 2011)

And Aldo is pretty athletic man. Such balance.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 8, 2011)

Florian doing better than I thought


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 8, 2011)

RD 1 Florian 10-9 RD 2 10-10 or 10-9 Aldo.


----------



## Shozan (Oct 8, 2011)

Love Chael!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 8, 2011)

I might have to say Florian is winning this. He's not getting the takedowns, BUT he's controlling Aldo and being the more aggressive fighter. Wall and stall does count towards points, especially when Aldo has yet to really get anything THAT significant.


----------



## Kuya (Oct 8, 2011)

tie or Aldo by 1 point


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 8, 2011)

Meh, sucks for Kenny. Idk if he'll ever capture a title.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 8, 2011)

The Fireball Kid said:


> I might have to say Florian is winning this. He's not getting the takedowns, BUT he's controlling Aldo and being the more aggressive fighter. *Wall and stall does count towards points*, especially when Aldo has yet to really get anything THAT significant.



Disagree, rooting for Kenny but he ain't doing shit. Aldo deserves points for easily stuffing his TDs too.

Aldo won IMO.


----------



## Kuya (Oct 8, 2011)

the stream cut out!


----------



## Kuya (Oct 8, 2011)

shit anybody have new link?


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 8, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> RD 1 Florian 10-9 RD 2 10-10 or 10-9 Aldo.



No draw rounds under the 10 point must scoring system. 

Judges got the call right. Aldo was doing all the damage during that fight and was in the dominant positions during all the ground fighting. Being pushed up against the cage is meaningless by itself. It's sort of the grappling equivalent to punching at your opponent and hitting nothing but air.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 8, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> Disagree, rooting for Kenny but he ain't doing shit. Aldo deserves points for easily stuffing his TDs too.
> 
> Aldo won IMO.



Gettings more points for defending than attacking is retarded, imo.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 8, 2011)

Stream

Stream


----------



## Kuya (Oct 8, 2011)

<3 143!!!!!!


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 8, 2011)

Gallic Rush said:


> *No draw rounds under the 10 point must scoring system. *
> Judges got the call right. Aldo was doing all the damage during that fight and was in the dominant positions during all the ground fighting. Being pushed up against the cage is meaningless by itself. It's sort of the grappling equivalent to punching at your opponent and hitting nothing but air.



Actually, draws exist.



The Fireball Kid said:


> Gettings more points for defending than attacking is retarded, imo.



You get more points for succeeding than failing. 

1. 10-9 KenFlo 2. Draw 3. 10-9 Aldo 4. Draw or 10-9 Aldo 5. 10-9 Aldo.

If you shoot fo TDs and get stuffed with EASE you shouldn't get shit.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 8, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> Actually, draws exist.



Draws in the overall scores exist, but there is no such thing as a 10-10 round in the UFC. I am 100% sure on this.


----------



## Roger Smith (Oct 8, 2011)

Gallic Rush said:


> Draws in the overall scores exist, but there is no such thing as a 10-10 round in the UFC. I am 100% sure on this.



progress


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 8, 2011)

> The ten-point must system is in effect for all fights. Three judges score each round and the winner of each receives ten points, the loser nine points or less. If the round is even, both fighters receive ten points. In New Jersey, the fewest points a fighter can receive is 7.[2]



                .


----------



## eHav (Oct 8, 2011)

well, frankie does have heart. deja vu


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't have time for this, fight of the century is going down.

I think I'm still right though.


----------



## Roger Smith (Oct 8, 2011)

10-8 Maynard. This is looking familiar.....


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 8, 2011)

Maynard is stupid. Edgar expects a punch, why isn't he shooting?


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 8, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> Maynard is stupid. Edgar expects a punch, why isn't he shooting?



Because Edgar has more brain damage than Arlovski right now?


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 8, 2011)

Gallic Rush said:


> Because he has more brain damage than Arlovski right now?



Maynard? Don't think so.

EDIT: If Edgar wins this fight....


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 8, 2011)

SHIT GRAY YOU'RE BLOWING IT!

COUTURE, WHERE THE FUCK ARE YOU?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 8, 2011)

I want another draw, just cause of how fucking crazy it'd be.


----------



## eHav (Oct 8, 2011)

EDGARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Roger Smith (Oct 8, 2011)

Good lord!!!!


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 8, 2011)

OH FUCK

OH SHIT


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 8, 2011)

Man this si gay. He should shoot clinch kick throw, do something. Don't give up gray!


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 8, 2011)

Gayest MMA moment of all time.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Getting knocked out by EDGAR


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 8, 2011)

Gallic Rush said:


> Because Edgar has more brain damage than Arlovski right now?



Ninja edited n____n

Anyways, fucking crazy night. 

J-Lo with the upset, Nam Phan redemption in the craziest fight of the night, Sonnen finishing a fight and calling out Anderson, Edgar getting blasted again and coming back to destroy Gray.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 8, 2011)

Honestly, heart or not, i don't like vultures. i hope that whomever opposes him takes him out. 

Man, losing one fight and getting blasted to death twice and still have your title. 

In b4 haters


----------



## Roger Smith (Oct 8, 2011)

Frankie looked good after the the first round but who is next in line for the title?

Possibly the winner of Bendo/Guido or maybe Melendez when he comes over to the UFC.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 8, 2011)

I thought Bendo/Guida was for the contender spot?

Whatever, plenty of guys to throw at Edgar. My dream fight though is Aldo moving up and fighting for the LW belt.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 8, 2011)

Once more.

Gayest. Moment. Ever.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 8, 2011)

Dunno why you keep calling it gay unless you had money riding on the fight.

I think a lot of people probably lost an assload tonight due to upsets and what not. People calling Guillard a lock lol.




^post fight press conference^


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 9, 2011)

Zhang's team had the stupidest game plan ever. He went for a guillotine in every round, and got raped on the ground. Didn't even use his kickboxing strength to his advantage and his ground game is pretty terrible.

Words can't describe how much I love Chael Sonnen. I didn't even care about the rest of the card after his little promo, lol. 

Sucks for KenFlo that he'll more than likely retire never having won a title. I felt bad for Maynard the way he lost. Getting knocked out by Edgar for his first loss... That is a bitch.


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm still in shock over the outcome.  

I thought for sure Maynard had it this time after the 1st.

The upset from J-Lo was surprising too.

Edgar with KO power?  Crazy...  

*edit*:  I checked stats, Frankie hasn't KO'ed/TKO'ed someone since 2007.  Damnn.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 9, 2011)

called every fight on the main card yet again :ho. i should throw down more money next time


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 9, 2011)

China needs to import some Brazilians and work on that jiu jitsu game from the bottom.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 9, 2011)

Press conference is somber as a funeral right now. Maynard and Florian sound like they just lost a sibling.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 9, 2011)

Gallic Rush said:


> Dunno why you keep calling it gay unless you had money riding on the fight.



It's gay because he is the luckiest man alive and now Dana is calling him the #2 p4p  

I don't care how tough he is.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 9, 2011)

Link me the press conference!

Edit: Never mind, I'll watch it later.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 9, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> It's gay because he is the luckiest man alive and now Dana is calling him the #2 p4p
> 
> I don't care how tough he is.


Lucky... genetically maybe. Dat chin is fucking steel. You don't dodge punches for three rounds and out grapple a larger opponent on luck.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 9, 2011)

gets gifted a decision against Penn. beats him decisively in the next. Suddenly, the robbery in the first doesn't matter anymore. 

Loses once and gets his ass handed to him twice by the same guy and still holder of the belt.

He is fucking Houdini. I can't stand those. I never hated him or anything I'm neutral but I can't stand chokes, I hate "comebacks" unless I am already rooting for one guy. 

Which is why I hope he loses his belt in his next fight.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 9, 2011)

You hate comebacks? Jesus Christ, man. You must be the one guy in the world that hated Rocky when it first came out.

Also, I don't think he can remain the LW champion for nearly as long as GSP or Silva. LW is too stacked, too dangerous. Not quite sure who I would name to be the one to take him out yet, but I am still praying to God for a super-fight with Aldo.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 9, 2011)

Gilbert Melendez maybe.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 9, 2011)

Frankie doesn't even cut weight and he beat friggin BJ Penn. I think he has plenty right to be praised as a top P4P fighter. That guy earned a lot of respect from me tonight after beating Gray like that.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 9, 2011)

He is definitely a top P4P fighter, but 2nd?


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 9, 2011)

he's not second, but he is 3rd in my book.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 9, 2011)

Gallic Rush said:


> You hate comebacks? Jesus Christ, man. You must be the one guy in the world that hated Rocky when it first came out.
> 
> Also, I don't think he can remain the LW champion for nearly as long as GSP or Silva. LW is too stacked, too dangerous. Not quite sure who I would name to be the one to take him out yet, but I am still praying to God for a super-fight with Aldo.



Rockie was a movie.  It also featured an amateur who squared off against the champ. This is the champ getting dominated twice and still winning. To me this fight is like a basketball game thats been lost by a missed free layup.



Violent By Design said:


> Frankie doesn't even cut weight and he beat friggin BJ Penn. I think he has plenty right to be praised as a top P4P fighter. That guy earned a lot of respect from me tonight after beating Gray like that.



BJ Penn did the same to Matt Hughes and with a finish. :ho


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 9, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> BJ Penn did the same to Matt Hughes and with a finish. :ho




 that just makes Frankie Edgar WW level.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 9, 2011)

Not really since he did it to a LW. I meant as in not cutting and beating the dominant champion.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh, and for the record:



> The ten-point must system is in effect for all UFC fights; three judges score each round and the winner of each receives ten points, the loser nine points or fewer. There are no even rounds, unless a point is deducted for an illegal blow from the winner of that round, usually resulting in a 9-9 for that round. Scores of 10?8 are typically awarded for very dominant rounds, with scores of 10?7 reserved for extremely dominant rounds.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 9, 2011)

Is it just me or is Chael being an even bigger asshole than normal? I mean, we all know he's a troll, but what the fuck was that arm flexing shit?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 9, 2011)

He had to make sure the camera could capture dat arm.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 9, 2011)

Whatever, it doesn't actually bother me, I just thought it was strange.

Also, Chael looks ready to beat Anderson. I know people that hate Chael bring up Anderson's rib injury in their first fight, but Chael still showed superior wrestling technique. Now, on top of his superior wrestling he is stepping his jiu jitsu up to a whole new level. I'm honestly not sure Silva has anything for Chael in the rematch.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## Aokiji (Oct 9, 2011)

In b4 people saying hendo is butthurt.  

Funny how he said Sonnen talks horseshit but when he looks good to win the title, suddenly he praises him. 

i have several wishes in my mind right now:

Machida must destroy Jones.

Sonnen must end Andy.

Brock must deflate Overeem. 

if these happen, i can be content with BJ kicking some ass 

Whoa, it's basically the opposite of what haterade would want


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 9, 2011)

Gallic Rush said:


> Whatever, it doesn't actually bother me, I just thought it was strange.
> 
> Also, Chael looks ready to beat Anderson. I know people that hate Chael bring up Anderson's rib injury in their first fight, but Chael still showed superior wrestling technique. Now, on top of his superior wrestling he is stepping his jiu jitsu up to a whole new level. *I'm honestly not sure Silva has anything for Chael in the rematch.*



he could always kick his face in.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 9, 2011)

I don't really want Machida to destroy Jones. I just hope he puts on a good showing so people stop saying he was overrated. I'm honestly not sure whether Machida or Jones has gotten more shit in their rise through the LHW division. It's like the only guys people like at LHW are Shogun and Hendo.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 9, 2011)

I like the outcomes that cause the most healthy schools of thought. Anything less than Machida finishing Jones would give room for trolls and ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

Yeah I care too much about what fools think, sue me.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh damn, I'm beyond happy for Edgar.

Dude has fucking heart.  Not just heart to survive, but heart to fucking take a beating and come back and dominate.  Few have that.  He never gets respect when people talk about the best P4P, but he's top 5 easily.  His LW resume is one of the best.  A win over the Guidas and Bendos of the world would give him a strong base for talk of LW GOAT, IMO.

I barely even care about Aldo>Florian.   It was fate, IMO.  You hardly had to be Nostradamus to see that one coming.  BW next for Ken Flo?

Can we get some Aldo vs. Edgar up in this bitch?



Oh man, and Stann... getting subbed by Sonnen is like getting RNCed by Trigg or KOed by Aoki.

Time for Sonnen to finally face Silva in the rematch.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 9, 2011)

Hope you're joking with Florian to bantamweight... he already looks drawn out at the 145 lb weight limit. 135 would require hacking off a limb.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 9, 2011)

lol ofc

Dude started out as a MW, but drops like crazy.


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 9, 2011)

I hope Sonnen gets Silva, that way he will quit the UFC after being KOd


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 9, 2011)

Ken Flo is just never gonna get a belt, sucks but it's the truth.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 9, 2011)

Not sure why anyone thinks the next fight will be any different from the first. Silva had almost no shot at knocking Chael out in their first fight. Short of another submission off his back, he's screwed.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 9, 2011)

Sonnen took one of the most vicious elbows in Muay Thai at a really quick speed by Silva, and got knocked down but got back up right away. Similar to when Sonnen dropped him in that first round. He took a few other hard hits as well. 

Basically, he has a pretty great chin, he can take hits. I just have a bad feeling that Silva is going to win via TKO. Everything's telling me Chael should dominate, but I just have a feeling it's not meant to be, which really sucks.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Oct 10, 2011)

sonnen is a great fighter.... when hes on steroids


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 10, 2011)

Gallic Rush said:


> Not sure why anyone thinks the next fight will be any different from the first. Silva had almost no shot at knocking Chael out in their first fight. Short of another submission off his back, he's screwed.



Because Silva's game plan in the first fight was to over-pressure chael with strikes. I'm thinking Silva will have a new game plan and likely be very focused. 


I think Silva will beat Chael this time worse than before. He'll be a lot more cautious and rely on his footwork this time around.

Either way, I'm still favoring Silva on the ground. Submitting Brian Stann isn't impressive. The Chael Sonnen of 2009 could have done what he did this past Saturday.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

I became an Edgar fan on Saturday. I never really paid too much attention to the guy previously.

He has more heart than almost the entire UFC roster combined. Talk about perseverance. I think the UFC should let him go to 145, beat up Aldo, take the belt, and keep both belts at the same time.  Of course with two stacked divisions I'm sure there would be a lot of people unhappy about that, seeing as how there'd be half the title fights in both weight classes, but I'm cool with it.

Melvin disappointed. Way, way too cocky in that fight. Dancing around with his hands down thinking he had it in the bag. Hopefully this is his Serra fight and he learns a lesson. 

Florian did pretty decent against Aldo, I thought. Aldo didn't look that hot out there, even in the standup exchanges.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 10, 2011)

Not quite sure what fight people were watching. Just checked Fightmetric to make sure I wasn't dreaming or something, Aldo completely out classed Florian.

I think Aldo will have a better chance against Edgar at 155 funny enough. I believe he walks around 5 lbs heavier than Edgar. And he's probably not re-hydrating properly (he's taking a drink after the weigh ins which indicates he's not using an IV drip like he should).


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 10, 2011)

Yakuza said:


> I hope Sonnen gets Silva, that way he will quit the UFC after *being KOd*







Dark Uchiha said:


> sonnen is a great fighter.... when hes on steroids



What about last weekend?



Violent By Design said:


> Because Silva's game plan in the first fight was to over-pressure chael with strikes. I'm thinking Silva will have a new game plan and likely be very focused.
> 
> 
> *I think Silva will beat Chael this time worse than before.* He'll be a lot more cautious and rely on his footwork this time around.
> ...



Implying that he beat him badly last time.

What he needs to do is not getting taken down.



Gallic Rush said:


> Not quite sure what fight people were watching. Just checked Fightmetric to make sure I wasn't dreaming or something, Aldo completely out classed Florian.
> 
> I think Aldo will have a better chance against Edgar at 155 funny enough. I believe he walks around 5 lbs heavier than Edgar. And he's probably not re-hydrating properly (he's taking a drink after the weigh ins which indicates he's not using an IV drip like he should).



Aldo didn't completely do shit, he won, sure, but it was a mediocre fight by both.

And honestly, I don't see the Edgar worship. You shouldn't come that close to getting finished, twice, no matter how the fight ends.

Oh and apparently, 2 judges scored the first round a 10-9 round in the Edgar-Maynard fight.  

I mean, WTF. 

This is why MMA is somewhat of a joke of a sport at this point, really.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 10, 2011)

Kenny got cracked a few times but he's got a good chin. Aldo was also clearly out grappling Kenny despite Kenny being very well versed on the ground and bigger than him.

Aldo's coaches are fucking retarded as they seem to have learned nothing from his last fight with Hominick. They are going to run one of the best talents in the UFC straight into the ground if they keep this up. It's sad to see Aldo has put so much faith in dumb asses.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 10, 2011)

Also, lold at even Silva giving Sonnen some applause. 

If I'm 5'7'' and weigh 160 (not cut at all though ) what UFC fighter would be my size, realistically?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

Still wasn't impressed with Aldo.

I wasn't really impressed with the Cro Cop wannabe either, though he might have a decent career. 

Everyone 155 and up cuts from 200+ pounds, so maybe Miguel Torres.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Still wasn't impressed with Aldo.
> 
> I wasn't really impressed with the Cro Cop wannabe either, though he might have a decent career.
> 
> Everyone 155 and up cuts from 200+ pounds, so maybe Miguel Torres.



 

Seriously, probably Edgar would be just about how big I am. 

That means I could theoretically knock Maynard out cold. :ho


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 10, 2011)

> Implying that he beat him badly last time.



It implies that he beat him before. I hope English isn't your first language.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> Seriously, probably Edgar would be just about how big I am.
> 
> *That means I could theoretically knock Maynard out cold.* :ho





Me being 185 means I could knock out Forrest Griffin if I ate a few more cheeseburgers.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 10, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> It implies that he beat him before. I hope English isn't your first language.



Well, it isn't. 



CrazyMoronX said:


> Me being 185 means I could knock out Forrest Griffin if I ate a few more cheeseburgers.



:amazed

Considering he walks around at 240.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

I could still take him. 

And I could beat up GSP. He's a small WW, you know.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 10, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> Also, lold at even Silva giving Sonnen some applause.
> 
> If I'm 5'7'' and weigh 160 (not cut at all though ) what UFC fighter would be my size, realistically?


B           W


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 10, 2011)

Chael Sonnen could beat Silva again, IMO. People talk shit on Sonnen, but the guy has skills. I could easily see Anderson Silva going out like Fedor, everyone can be beat.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 10, 2011)

Ippy said:


> B           W



 Meh, I could be a FW no problem, maybe even a small LW.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 10, 2011)

The Fireball Kid said:


> *Chael Sonnen could beat Silva again*, IMO. People talk shit on Sonnen, but the guy has skills. I could easily see Anderson Silva going out like Fedor, everyone can be beat.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 10, 2011)

Aokiji said:


>



I wrote that wrong, I meant if they fight again I think he would win. But, you could argue he kicked Silva around until that triangle.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

I think Sonnen has a decent shot at Silva, but I think in the rematch Silva has learned his lesson and will murder him.

Can't wait for that fight/


----------



## eHav (Oct 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think Sonnen has a decent shot at Silva, but I think in the rematch Silva has learned his lesson and will murder him.
> 
> Can't wait for that fight/



if you change ur first "has" with a "had", it makes perfect sense. chael has nothing new to offer now.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Me being 185 means I could knock out Forrest Griffin if I ate a few more cheeseburgers.


Yeah, but anyone could knock out Forrest Griffin.



The Fireball Kid said:


> Chael Sonnen could beat Silva again, IMO. People talk shit on Sonnen, but the guy has skills. I could easily see Anderson Silva going out like Fedor, everyone can be beat.



Fedor was finished from top position, bottom position, and standing by his last 3 opponents. I doubt you are going to see Silva lose anywhere but off his back.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I think Sonnen has a decent shot at Silva, but I think in the rematch Silva has learned his lesson and will murder him.
> 
> Can't wait for that fight/



I don't really think Silva learned much from that fight that he didn't already know. Chael has this guy's number, mark my wooooords. Unless I end up being horribly wrong, in which case, forget this conversation ever took place 



eHav said:


> if you change ur first "has" with a "had", it makes perfect sense. chael has nothing new to offer now.



Does he really need anything new? What he had last time seemed to work pretty well, yeah?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 10, 2011)

It seemed like Silva underestimated Sonnen's stand-up in their last fight until he clipped him in the 1st round. 

I just think Silva will be ready this time around.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 11, 2011)

Three things you have to consider about the first meetup that won't be factors for the rematch:

1. Silva was clear in his intentions of finishing the fight with a submission from his back.  Did he mean to do it in the last round after taking a beating?  Doubtful.  But his intentions were clear.

2. Silva went into that fight with a rib injury.  I know from experience that you'd be lucky to _breathe_, let alone be able to fight, with even just bruised ribs.  Everyone watching that fight knew he wasn't the same man.

3. Sonnen was roided to the gills.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 11, 2011)

eHav said:


> if you change ur first "has" with a "had", it makes perfect sense. chael has nothing new to offer now.


Oh, you. 

You don't think Sonnen learned anything and will change his gameplan up? I'm not even sure he needs to change it up. Like Gallic says, he has Silva's number. However...


Gallic Rush said:


> Yeah, but anyone could knock out Forrest Griffin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sonnen has a great style to defeat Silva, but I am positive Silva has been training extensively on his TDD and making sure his stand-up is dialed in for this fight. Just look at his last opponent: Okami. He certainly had to go into that fight having trained a lot of TDD.

He'll be ready. And I will quote this one he wins. 


Ippy said:


> Three things you have to consider about the first meetup that won't be factors for the rematch:
> 
> 1. Silva was clear in his intentions of finishing the fight with a submission from his back.  Did he mean to do it in the last round after taking a beating?  Doubtful.  But his intentions were clear.
> 
> ...



If we believe Sonnen, #3 won't change in the next fight. He'll just have proper exceptions this time.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 11, 2011)

I get what you're saying, but Sonnen has more or less spent half of his life training to take people down. Silva could spend all his time training take down defense and it would not make up for the gap in experience or natural grappling ability. His best bet is a flash KO or a submission. I think no matter how you look at this Sonnen is a heavy favorite to win.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 11, 2011)

What Silva could focus on is either:

A) Timing his knees vs people shooting for doubles
B) Triangle Chokes.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 11, 2011)

Ippy said:


> Three things you have to consider about the first meetup that won't be factors for the rematch:
> 
> *1. Silva was clear in his intentions of finishing the fight with a submission from his back.  Did he mean to do it in the last round after taking a beating?  Doubtful.  But his intentions were clear.*
> 2. Silva went into that fight with a rib injury.  I know from experience that you'd be lucky to _breathe_, let alone be able to fight, with even just bruised ribs.  Everyone watching that fight knew he wasn't the same man.
> ...



 Don't, man, don't.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 12, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> Don't, man, don't.



Don't... what?

And what exactly is so funny?

From my observations of you ITT, I've come to two conclusions.  

Either you're:
1. .... a big fan of strawmen, either out of stupidity or design (aka. trolling).  You're constantly arguing against points that were never made.
2. .... your grasp of the English language isn't as good as you like to believe.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 12, 2011)

Ippy said:


> Don't... what?
> 
> And what exactly is so funny?
> 
> ...



Point out one instance of me using strawmen.

And I'm laughing because you just used one of the most ridiculous excuses for a bad performance I have ever heard.

I mean I shouldn't even have to explain why your first excuse is delusional. The rest make sense.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 12, 2011)

In other news, Mitrione to knock out Kongo at UFC 137 

Pretty sure a lot of people are still sleeping on this guy. Meathead is the future!

Could almost give a shit about the rest of the card... Dunno why, I'm a fan of GSP, Penn, and Condit. Just not interested in seeing them fight each other I guess.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 12, 2011)

I'd like to see Mitrione win, but I have a feeling Kongo will prove too much for him. He has a decent chin, much better striking, reasonable wrestling, and tremendous power.

Mitrione might get his skull caved in, but I will be pulling for him.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 12, 2011)

I dunno. Kongo's punches are pretty precise but the muh-fukka ain't got no head movement.

Plus, Mitrione has better footwork; so all around he's harder to hit.

[YOUTUBE]VxSMwJpzYvA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 12, 2011)

I'll be pullin' for Mitrione, I don't really like Kongo. But I'd put money on the big black dude any day of the week.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 12, 2011)

I really don't think roids make someone as super-human as most would like to believe. Yeah, it improves your cardio and strength, but it doesn't give you a life time of skills. People like to use the excuse that Sonnen was roided, therefore everything he did in the Silva fight is null. The guy is a fucking amazing wrestler, with great top control and GNP, as well as improving stand up and submissions. The guy not only took down Silva and beat on him for 4 1/2 rounds, he rocked Silva and out struck him for a lot of it. Roids suck, but let's face it; so many of MMA's biggest and best fighters have been caught using performance enhancing substances. Sean Sherk, Vitor Belfort, Nate Marquardt (twice), Stephan Bonnar, Josh Barnett, Bigfoot Silva, Chris Leben, Thiago Silva, Jeff Monson, the list goes on. Sure, it's fucked up that many of them possibly DID intend on using those drugs, some of them adamantly deny it was their intention or that they were unaware the drug contained illegal substances. But, does that mean everyone I mentioned is a shitty, dirty, crappy fighter? No. These guys all have real skills and while I don't agree with roiding, shouldn't have their feats taken away from fights. Chael Sonnen did what he did in that fight with skill.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 12, 2011)

Skill and ROID STRENGTH, you mean.

And ROID CARDIO.





I mean, who's to say if Chael could have held down Anderson or held him down as long as he did without extreme amounts of TRT?


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 12, 2011)

Not sure if you're trolling homie, but Chael was barely over the limit. Keep in mind that the hormone replacement "therapy" he currently undergoes is perfectly legal and he is still allowed to do it (and I'm guessing he does) provided he gives appropriate disclosure. So, Chael just needs to cut back a teensy tiny lil' bit and he'll basically be in the clear. 

Evidence seems to suggest a lot of fighters are doing this though. Just look at wtf happened to Nate Marquardt.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 12, 2011)

Went to the UFC 140 press conference today. Couple fans asked some stupid questions. 

I ended up meeting Jones and Lyoto and got both of their autographs. Bones is a really cool, and down to earth guy. He made a joke about how tall I was, and he doesn't seem fake at all like some people say.

Lyoto was quiet, but he seemed like he liked being there. He seems really focused on the fight, and Anderson Silva will be helping him train for the fight. We all know Silva innovated the striking style Bones likes to use, and Silva is great at emulating other fighters' styles. Only thing Silva won't be able to help him prepare for is the wrestling.

Wanted to see if I could smell his urine breath too.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 12, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> Point out one instance of me using strawmen.
> 
> And I'm laughing because you just used one of the most ridiculous excuses for a bad performance I have ever heard.
> 
> I mean I shouldn't even have to explain why your first excuse is delusional. The rest make sense.


Well, let me start with my post you quoted.

I said _"1. Silva was clear in his intentions of finishing the fight with a submission from his back. Did he mean to do it in the last round after taking a beating? Doubtful. But his intentions were clear."_

There are basically three things a person who has a fairly solid grasp of the English language, and who also isn't prone to gross usages of strawmen (either purposely or by accident), can take from that quote:

1.  Anderson Silva wanted to beat Chael Sonnen by submission, as evidenced by him walking out while wearing his BJJ gi (which he never does), and his statement that he "Did it for Nogueira Jujitsu!" (not exact quote).
2.  My acknowledgement that Anderson Silva took a beating in order to get that submission win.
3.  My acknowledgement that Anderson Silva probably didn't _want_ to take that beating in order to get that submission win.

And I can basically go through just about _any_ page you quote _anyone_ and do the exact same breakdown.  You laugh at posts containing valid counter-arguments as if everything you read is absurd, yet you do little to nothing to rebut them.

Your posts read like an average Sherdogger troll, devoid of both original thought and tact.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 12, 2011)

Gallic Rush said:


> Not sure if you're trolling homie, but Chael was barely over the limit. Keep in mind that the hormone replacement "therapy" he currently undergoes is perfectly legal and he is still allowed to do it (and I'm guessing he does) provided he gives appropriate disclosure. So, Chael just needs to cut back a teensy tiny lil' bit and he'll basically be in the clear.
> 
> Evidence seems to suggest a lot of fighters are doing this though. Just look at wtf happened to Nate Marquardt.



What I mean is that a shit load of big name fighters have been caught using some kind of illegal substance, roids, painkillers or HRT. My point was that people always try to discredit Sonnen for being "roided" in his fight with Silva.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 12, 2011)

The Fireball Kid said:


> What I mean is that a shit load of big name fighters have been caught using some kind of illegal substance, roids, painkillers or HRT. My point was that people always try to discredit Sonnen for being "roided" in his fight with Silva.



Whoops, meant that to be directed at CrazyMoronX.

Not saying you're trolling at all.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 12, 2011)

Ippy said:


> Well, let me start with my post you quoted.
> 
> I said _"1. Silva was clear in his intentions of finishing the fight with a submission from his back. Did he mean to do it in the last round after taking a beating? Doubtful. But his intentions were clear."_
> 
> ...



You deserve an infraction for this comment.  Also, lol about the tact thing, I mean if saying "don't..." is being devoid of tact then...goodnight sweet prince.

It is ridiculous because people don't generally risk losing a fight just because of a petty, inconsequential insult. I mean just think about it, if that was really his plan why did he attempt to stuff Sonnen's takedowns in the first place? Why didn't he pull guard right away?

Him saying "I did it for the Nogueira's" is enough evidence for you to believe that he didn't go all out, using his best possible gameplan and instead went out of his way to get a submission win? How can you be so gullible? Matter of fact, you could be misinterpreting his quote as well? The way you paraphrased it, he didn't say that he went out of his way to submit him and changed his gameplan accordingly. He just dedicated his win to the Nogueira brothers. The Gi thing is not really all that compelling as evidence either. 

Claiming that his performance in that fight was lessened by an alleged intent to go out of his way, to submit Sonnen is preposterous IMO. Him walking out in his BJJ Gi and dedicating his win to the Nogueira's is not enough to prove that claim. I mean knocking somebody's ass out and saying "I did it for the Nogs" would've sufficed as "revenge".

Hell, even if he meant it the way you interpreted it, I would still not believe him. Anyone can talk shit like that. People don't risk a win over petty things like that, especially when they are clearly losing. Maybe he was intending to sub him in the initial rounds, but you think he was still thinking "man I could knock this guy out but I promised that I would sub him, so..." during the later rounds. No. 

The sheer fact that he actually stuffed several of Sonnen's takedowns makes it pretty unlikely that he made a vigorous effort to ensure that he wins by sub off his back.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 13, 2011)

Hahaha, amazing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 13, 2011)

I want to have Machida sign one of those for me. 


Back to the roids thing: it does provide an unfair advantage in terms of strength and potentially endurance. A normal man can train his ass off for his entire life and never get as big or strong as a man training with the help of steroids. 

They both have to train, but the man on steroids is far superior in the end.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 13, 2011)

So who are everyone's favourite fighters, all-time?


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 13, 2011)

Meh, I don't got one. I enjoy the fights, not the fighters. 

For example, I'm not a particular fan of Cheick Kongo or Pat Barry, but their fight is easily my favorite from this year.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 13, 2011)

BJ is up there. As is Shogun. I kinda like Sonnen too. :ho


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 14, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> So who are everyone's favourite fighters, all-time?



I cycle through guys I like every so often. Right now I've been watching a lot of old Keith Jardine fights. All time, it's always hard to choose but Hector Lombard and Fedor Emelianenko are easily my top two.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 14, 2011)

Speaking of Lombard, he really wants to avenge that loss against Mousasi. He would more than likely destroy him right now, and said he would even move up to 205. 

I don't know what's wrong with Gegard. He has so much potential, but he's not the fighter he could be, and he should be at 185.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't really have favorites anymore.

I basically just like good fights now.

The only fighter you could _maybe_ call my "favorite" is Korean Zombie, and that's just because he was the only fighter I ever bought a shirt of...



Aokiji said:


> Also, lol about the tact thing, I mean if saying "don't..." is being devoid of tact then...goodnight sweet prince.


Ah, herein lies the problem.

You're trying to use the single post I quoted to refute my "lacking in tact" comment, when I specifically stated that you post in that manner _all of the time._

I can basically go down any page and find at least one inflammatory post.



Aokiji said:


> It is ridiculous because people don't generally risk losing a fight just because of a petty, inconsequential insult.






Aokiji said:


> I mean just think about it, if that was really his plan why did he attempt to stuff Sonnen's takedowns in the first place? Why didn't he pull guard right away?


Why make it easy on him?

It's easier to sub someone after they've taken a few shots to the chin and are forced to work for their takedowns.



Aokiji said:


> Him saying "I did it for the Nogueira's" is enough evidence for you to believe that he didn't go all out, using his best possible gameplan and instead went out of his way to get a submission win? How can you be so gullible? Matter of fact, you could be misinterpreting his quote as well? The way you paraphrased it, he didn't say that he went out of his way to submit him and changed his gameplan accordingly. He just dedicated his win to the Nogueira brothers. The Gi thing is not really all that compelling as evidence either.


You're right.  It's not compelling evidence in of itself, assuming you don't take the man behind the actions into consideration.

We're talking about the guy who took Okami being _unable to fight_ after the illegal upkick to heart.

We're talking about the guy who hated the wealthy, upper class Maia based only on _principle._



Aokiji said:


> Claiming that his performance in that fight was lessened by an alleged intent to go out of his way, to submit Sonnen is preposterous IMO. Him walking out in his BJJ Gi and dedicating his win to the Nogueira's is not enough to prove that claim. I mean knocking somebody's ass out and saying "I did it for the Nogs" would've sufficed as "revenge".


Actually, again in the very first post of this argument you quoted, I said "Did he mean to do it in the last round after taking a beating? Doubtful.".  Kindly explain how you can interpret that as me saying that it's an excuse for the initial beating he took.




btw, _that_ is more like it.

If you want to be taken seriously and not as just some Sherdog troll, post like this more often.  And judging from the quality of the post I just replied to, I can thus conclude that you have in fact been trolling in almost all of your previous posts ITT.  Post the drivel you've made a habit out of doing anymore, and I will ban you from this section.

Don't bother to argue.



The Fireball Kid said:


> What I mean is that a shit load of big name fighters have been caught using some kind of illegal substance, roids, painkillers or HRT. My point was that people always try to discredit Sonnen for being "roided" in his fight with Silva.


But just because other fighters have managed to go under the public outcry radar because of their banned substance use, it doesn't mean that Sonnen should somehow get away with it.

I dare say that the only reason people are always talking about Chael's TRT and roid usage is because of his own habit of keeping himself in the MMA media, the popularity of his biggest opponent (A. Silva), and the fact that he's still a title contender.



The Fireball Kid said:


> I really don't think roids make someone as super-human as most would like to believe. Yeah, it improves your cardio and strength, but it doesn't give you a life time of skills. People like to use the excuse that Sonnen was roided, therefore everything he did in the Silva fight is null. The guy is a fucking amazing wrestler, with great top control and GNP, as well as improving stand up and submissions. The guy not only took down Silva and beat on him for 4 1/2 rounds, he rocked Silva and out struck him for a lot of it. Roids suck, but let's face it; so many of MMA's biggest and best fighters have been caught using performance enhancing substances. Sean Sherk, Vitor Belfort, Nate Marquardt (twice), Stephan Bonnar, Josh Barnett, Bigfoot Silva, Chris Leben, Thiago Silva, Jeff Monson, the list goes on. Sure, it's fucked up that many of them possibly DID intend on using those drugs, some of them adamantly deny it was their intention or that they were unaware the drug contained illegal substances. But, does that mean everyone I mentioned is a shitty, dirty, crappy fighter? No. These guys all have real skills and while I don't agree with roiding, shouldn't have their feats taken away from fights. Chael Sonnen did what he did in that fight with skill.


Well, those feats of skill were aided in getting better through the use of roids.

For example, let's take two fighters:

Fighter A and B both have the exact same skillset, Sprawl 'n Brawlers with good MT and excellent TDD.  Conversely, they have subpar ground games.

They both start the exact same training camps at the exact same time, but Fighter B gets some assistance with some HGH or whatever while Fighter A sticks to good dieting.

They both do the full enchilada as far as training goes, striking, wrestling, BJJ, strength and conditioning, etc...  

Fighter A is making good progress but has some minor bumps and sprains as the months go on, and it's getting hard to train with the same intensity.  Fighter B, with the aid of roids, is actually able to keep training past his injuries due to the added musculature despite the degeneration of his joints.  B is able to train longer, harder, and with less pain and quicker recoveries.

Fighter B ends up making heaps of progress in all areas, especially in his BJJ, while Fighter A is forced to take his BJJ training easy to avoid aggravating his sprains.  A doesn't make nearly the same progress that B does as far as submissions.

After their fights, they continue the exact same regiment for each subsequent training camp for the next 5 years.

Now, which fighter is "better" and "more skilled"?  B, by definition, but A is the one who got to his level without illegal and controlled substances.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> So who are everyone's favourite fighters, all-time?



1) Mirko Filipovic - easy.

After Mirko everything gets fuzzy, but here are a few in no order:

Lyoto Machida
Matt Hughes
Rashad Evans
Igor Vovchanchyn
Melvin Guillard
Tank Abbott
Don Frye
Anderson Silva
Dan Henderson


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 14, 2011)

Ippy said:


> Ah, herein lies the problem.
> 
> You're trying to use the single post I quoted to refute my "lacking in tact" comment, when I specifically stated that you post in that manner _all of the time._
> 
> I can basically go down any page and find at least one inflammatory post.



I never claimed that that was your only post, you potentially had a problem with, but since you criticised it specifically, I only defended that post, since I can't possibly defend every single one.


Not in Maia's range, lol. And he was winning that fight and taking it easy in a fight you're winning and messing around when losing are different event with different likelyhoods.



Ippy said:


> Why make it easy on him?
> 
> It's easier to sub someone after they've taken a few shots to the chin and are forced to work for their takedowns.



Hmm, but Occam's razor would dictate that we assume the obvious that he was just getting overwhelmed. 



Ippy said:


> You're right.  It's not compelling evidence in of itself, assuming you don't take the man behind the actions into consideration.
> 
> We're talking about the guy who took Okami being _unable to fight_ after the illegal upkick to heart.
> 
> We're talking about the guy who hated the wealthy, upper class Maia based only on _principle._



I don't doubt that he took it to heart, but I don't think he would risk a win just to win in a way. Just saying, he would've KO'd him if he had the ability/opportunity. 



Ippy said:


> Actually, again in the very first post of this argument you quoted, I said "Did he mean to do it in the last round after taking a beating? Doubtful.".  Kindly explain how you can interpret that as me saying that it's an excuse for the initial beating he took.



Well, you mentioned it along with two excuses that explain how Silva's performance was to be taken with a pinch of salt. I don't think that argument should be taken into ocnsideration at all. 




Ippy said:


> btw, _that_ is more like it.
> 
> If you want to be taken seriously and not as just some Sherdog troll, post like this more often.  And judging from the quality of the post I just replied to, I can thus conclude that you have in fact been trolling in almost all of your previous posts ITT.  Post the drivel you've made a habit out of doing anymore, and I will ban you from this section.
> 
> Don't bother to argue.



No one would consider my remarks flaming or trolling, I am surprised that you actually consider it as such. In my last post, I was just more eloquent in my approach and more precise in my assertions. I was never trying to piss people off, thats what I actually think. Just stated in short form. 

Man, take a chill pill. Banning someone cuz he doesn't talk like Clinton all the time.


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 14, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> So who are everyone's favourite fighters, all-time?



Something like...  :WOW

1.  Bruce Lee
2.  Chael Sonnen
3.  James Toney
4.  Mike Tyson
5.  Frankie Edgar
6.  Manny Pacquiao


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2011)

Actually, I might add Frankie Edgar to my list.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 14, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> So who are everyone's favourite fighters, all-time?



All time - Anderson Silva

Other two - Lyoto Machida and Matt Serra



Donald Cerrone, Shinya Aoki, Nate Diaz, Carlos Condit and Big Nog are amongst my favorites as well.


Boxing - Tommy Hearns and Jack Johnson


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 14, 2011)

you mad :ho?!


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 14, 2011)

Just came across this in a Brazilian website



Rough translation



> Chael Sonenn has triggered criticism against Anderson Silva, Wanderlei Silva and the Nogueira brothers. Not even the Russian legend Fedor Emelianenko escaped the acerbic words of the American loudmouth.
> 
> The Croatian Mirko Cro Cop has not enjoyed a bit of the attitude of Sonnen. Earlier, he questioned the intelligence of the fighter who talks more than he does and called him an idiot. Words of Cro Cop to a foreign website translated by my friend Eduardo Cruz:
> 
> ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> you mad :ho?!


Not really. I like Serra to an extent.


Yakuza said:


> Just came across this in a Brazilian website
> 
> 
> 
> Rough translation



Cro Cop gonna LHK Sonnen to death. TO THE DEATH, Chael, AND I'M NOT EVEN KIDDING.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 14, 2011)

All time greatest quote from a fighter:

"Right leg, hospital; left leg, cemetery."

-Mirko Filipović


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 14, 2011)

Forgot his middle leg.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2011)

Middle Leg: Nursery.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 14, 2011)

Y'all muh-fuckas are gay.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2011)

You mad.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 14, 2011)

Gallic Rush said:


> Y'all muh-fuckas are gay.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 14, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Speaking of Lombard, he really wants to avenge that loss against Mousasi. He would more than likely destroy him right now, and said he would even move up to 205.
> 
> I don't know what's wrong with Gegard. He has so much potential, but he's not the fighter he could be, and he should be at 185.



Lombard needs to fight in the UFC, he's wasting his career fighting nobodies in Bellator. People act like he beats cans, but Lombard could wreck a lot of middleweights in the UFC. People say he has no gas tank, but the guy went 4 1/2 rounds with Brian Ebersole, dominating him the whole way, before Ebersole verbally submitted and gave up.

Lombard just doesn't let anyone fuck with him, thats what I love. Merciless fighter. Plus, one of the best judo pedigrees in MMA.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 14, 2011)

You know he can't leave Bellator as long as he's the champion right? There's a champion clause for all Bellator fighters. I believe Strikeforce has the same thing as well which is why Gilbert Melendez hasn't made the switch yet.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 14, 2011)

Major nostalgia, and great promo.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 15, 2011)

Gallic Rush said:


> All time greatest quote from a fighter:
> 
> "Right leg, hospital; left leg, cemetery."
> 
> -Mirko Filipović



"If I was you, I hope to God you come ready, cuz if you don't, I'm gonna beat you into a living death."


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 15, 2011)

Gallic Rush said:


> You know he can't leave Bellator as long as he's the champion right? There's a champion clause for all Bellator fighters. I believe Strikeforce has the same thing as well which is why Gilbert Melendez hasn't made the switch yet.



Yeah, I know. But how did Nick, Hendo and Alistair leave then? They were all still the champions.

Lombard will keep beating low level guys, and he'll continue to stay in Bellator. The guy calls out dudes like Babalu all the time, too. He's not content fighting low level guys, but he doesn't make those calls I guess.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 15, 2011)

Alistair was cut, wasn't he? I thought that's what happened because everyone was like, "Strikeforce, why u no keep Alistair?!"

Not quite sure on the details with Nick and Henderson because I don't follow them as closely. There is something to be said though for Strikeforce and the UFC both being owned by Zuffa now.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 15, 2011)

Nick vacated the SF WW championship. Pretty sure Hendo had to do the same.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 15, 2011)

I don't blame Bellator, keeping their biggest star.

And yeah, Alistair got cut, Hendo had finished his contract, and Diaz vacated it. I wonder if Lombard could vacate his. Then again, the only way he's gonna be able to go to the UFC and keep his 20+ win streak intact at this point is if the UFC buys Bellator...


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 16, 2011)

Just some of the best quotes from Nick Diaz:


*Spoiler*: __ 





> “If people can’t handle watching me or they can't handle the intensity of my life or they can’t handle me cussing saying !! this and !!, then you know, I think people really need to become a little more mature, kinda grow up a little bit…”
> 
> So Nick, would you agree your marijuana smoking has got in the way of your fight career?
> "Actually, on the contrary, my fight career has gotten in the way of my marijuana smoking."
> ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 17, 2011)

Hendo vs Shogun. 

I'm taking Hendo all day on that one.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 17, 2011)

Seems like a bad stylistic match up for Shogun, but we'll see.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't see Shogun as having the necessary power to stop Hendo, though he might be able to submit him.

That said, I think Hendo will play to his strengths for this one, avoid the ground game, and get a TKO. Shogun might even tap to strikes.


----------



## Masai (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't think Hendo is outstriking Shogun assuming Shogun is 100%. That rarely happens these days though so it's a pretty big assumption. Cardio is clearly on Hendo's side these days though, so the longer this goes the better it is for Hendo.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 17, 2011)

Hendo doesn't need to outstrike Shogun necessarily. He just has to find his chin and hit it a few times, which I am confident he will be able to do.


----------



## Masai (Oct 17, 2011)

True. Still, i think he can avoid getting caught. Hendo, despite all that power in that right hand isn't the most unpredictable striker he's fought, he'll be able to handle it until he gases.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 17, 2011)

If he doesn't get drawn into a firefight, sure. But Henderson has a way of drawing people into it. 

If Shogun does come in shape and plays a smart game I can easily see him taking a decision. But Shogun is incredibly unpredictable in that regard.


----------



## Masai (Oct 17, 2011)

I know right? I'm relieved everytime he makes it trough a fight these days. Makes you wonder how long he'll do this for even though he's so young.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 17, 2011)

i think rua would out strike hendo pretty badly


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 17, 2011)

Shogun generally comes back from an injury/loss in top form and hungry. I think we'll see a beastly Shogun vs Hendo if history is any indication. 

That said, you can't sleep on Hendo. Rua should soundly outstrike him, but it only takes one punch. Rua doesn't always fight the most technical game or anything either--if he gets sloppy it will cost him. I think his kicks will be the determining factor in the fight. If he lets those go, he should win it. If not...


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 17, 2011)

it's not like Rua has never destroyed anyone with one-punch knock out power before.

hendo is gonna get rocked badly in that fight. the dude got knocked down by calavante, what do you think someone like Rua would do?

if hendo wins, i think it'll be if he wall and stalls/dirty boxes for a decision.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 17, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> it's not like Rua has never destroyed anyone with one-punch knock out power before.
> 
> hendo is gonna get rocked badly in that fight. the dude got knocked down by calavante, *what do you think someone like Rua would do?*
> 
> if hendo wins, i think it'll be if he wall and stalls/dirty boxes for a decision.



Get knocked out.


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 17, 2011)

Wishful thinking there you carzy moron


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 17, 2011)

A guy can dream. 

I'm really pulling for Hendo if you haven't noticed.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 17, 2011)

I've wanted this match for the longest time. If anyone can KO Hendo, it's Shogun. Hendo's gonna have to use his wrestling, and he got dropped in his last 2 fights. Shogun is capable of finishing him if he clips him nice for the TKO. He has a good submission game too.

Whoever implements the better game-plan will win. Hopefully this is as good as Shogun-Nog. That's what I want beyond anything else. My 2 favourite LHWs ever, but I am pulling for Hendo.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 17, 2011)

Henderson for Hall of Fame.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 17, 2011)

editorialized

That fucken Hendo. 

Hopefully he uses his wrestling though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 17, 2011)

He's really in love with his knock-out power. 

That reminds me of what Greg Jackson said about Melvin Guillard. Then again, Shogun isn't really big on submissions, as he also prefers dem knockouts.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Oct 18, 2011)

Gsp is hurt out of ufc 137


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 18, 2011)

GSP is out of UFC 137 with a knee injury. Condit has no opponent now and BJ vs Diaz will headline the main event.


			
				Dana White's Twitter said:
			
		

> It's GSP'S knee. We will sit Carlos to wait for GSP. It's looking so far like he could be ready in a couple months. Still early to tell tho



So, yeah, that kinda sucks. I was hoping they would give Condit to Diaz for a contender spot, but it looks like they won't do that...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 18, 2011)

That's me committing angry suicide.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 18, 2011)

fuck!! i wanted to see that fight so badly


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 18, 2011)

Well I would've rather seen Diaz vs GSP anyway, but still.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 18, 2011)

Still looks like a decent card... Kind of lonely without that title match though....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 18, 2011)

Still a pretty good card, yeah. I wonder if they'll put another fight on there or if they'll just leave it as-is.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 18, 2011)

Well, now that that's out of the way I can devote my full attention to Meathead's meteoric rise through the heavyweight division


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 18, 2011)

I like Meathead, but I think he's going down against Kongo.

Kongo should take him down and GNP him. Otherwise Mitrione does have a great chance.


----------



## Cirno (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 18, 2011)

That'd be a bad idea for BJ.

Especially if he comes in Burrito Shape.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 18, 2011)

First 5 round non-title fight is Leben-Munoz. No way BJ agrees to 5 rounds.

Unless he's retarded.





Which he sort of is.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 18, 2011)

He might accept, but I don't think so. He knows better.

But he'll still fight to the death.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 18, 2011)

Feels like a stacked UFC Fight Night card now, without the WW championship bout.

Still looking forward to it, but sucks about the injury. Hopefully Penn agrees to 5 rounds so Nick's chances increase, but I doubt it.


----------



## DarkSpring (Oct 18, 2011)

Gsp was the only reason i would have watched it. Can't wait for 141 though


----------



## Ben Beckman (Oct 19, 2011)

So this was promoted to the main card

editorialized

Oh well, at least we still get to see a bunch of awesome fights for free, but I can't believe they didn't put Siver v. Cerrone on the main card


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 19, 2011)

Sucker news but the card is still decent.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 19, 2011)

Hoping Eliot Marshall wins. Let's get Vera out of that UFC.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 19, 2011)

Lol, Vera is a decent fighter. Why do you want to see him out of the UFC?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't like him anymore. 

I used to be a fan when he was at HW. I bought into the hype a little.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 19, 2011)

So, you're a disillusioned fanboi? @_@


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 19, 2011)

So disillusioned. 

I kind of hate his victory dance, too.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 19, 2011)

Not a fan of victory dances. I just want to see some ape shit freaking out after a fight is over.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## Kuya (Oct 19, 2011)

i'm surprised Jamie Varner isn't in the UFC


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 20, 2011)

Anderson has some good victory dances back in Pride.


----------



## Masai (Oct 20, 2011)

Great strikers usually make great dancers. Sounds stupid but you use a lot of the same stuff to do both.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 20, 2011)

Dat Footwork.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 20, 2011)

Kuya said:


> i'm surprised Jamie Varner isn't in the UFC



Jamie Varner is washed up, he got his ass kicked by some nobody who took the fight in a few days notice. I'm pretty sure Varner is going to retire soon.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 20, 2011)

UFC Undisputed 3 demo needs to come out.


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 20, 2011)

MMA games are garbage


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 20, 2011)

I played one that was all right. But I could only play it for about 2 hours then I played the entire thing and lost interest.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 21, 2011)

Yakuza said:


> MMA games are garbage



UFC 2010 was the bomb, and UFC Undisputed 3 looks crazy good.


----------



## ostrich (Oct 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmD_8wFFTUU[/YOUTUBE]

sweet stuff


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 21, 2011)

Damn, so jealous of Pat Barry right now.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 23, 2011)

> "I want to retire as the old Cro Cop. I don't know if I will be able to do it, but I will die trying. Nothing is hard for me. I will die trying...
> 
> Look at Fedor [Emelianenko]. Fedor was untouchable until one year ago, and today nobody's talking about him. He lost three times in a row. He was a great champion, great fighter, but he lost three times in a row and nobody talks about him. Only the fans who followed him his whole career respect what he did with his career, but that's the name of the game. I don't want it to happen to me...
> 
> [If I lose I will] say to people, 'I apologize, and I'm sorry I wast[ed] your time.' That's all I can say and that's exactly what I will say. I will disappear from the UFC and I will apologize, first to the headquarters of the UFC, because I was treated like a king, I was paid well, and unfortunately I didn't justify the treatment. I didn't justify the treatment. I don't want [to] live on an old glory. That's why, believe me, I trained really hard for this fight."


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 23, 2011)

Damn, it's going to suck when Cro Cop loses again...


----------



## Masai (Oct 23, 2011)

It certainly encourages me to read that. With Cro Cop, more than with any other fighter i've ever seen, his state of mind is crucial. And his mind seems in the right place for this. It'd be great to see him go out with a win. It'd be perfect to see him go out with a LHK KO. Nothing would be more fitting.


----------



## Gaja (Oct 23, 2011)

Pat and Cro Cop are so awesome, hope that Mirko wins this one, I really do.

Also Lucifer and Masai +rep for epic sets.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 23, 2011)

People underestimate Cro Cop. Nelson has heavy hands and good wrestling, but lets not forgot that Cro Cop beat Barnett 3 times, a guy with arguably better hands, wrestling, submissions, and all around better game. Then again, Cro Cop isn't in his prime. :\

Hoping for the best.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 24, 2011)

Win or lose, I've always been and will always be a die hard Cro Cop Fan.

Roy Nelson is going to die in there.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 24, 2011)

Uh, if fuckin' Brendan Schaub was able to KO Cro Cop I don't think Roy is going to get crushed any time soon.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 24, 2011)

Brendan Schaub got lucky and had Mirko hurt previously with shots to the back of the head.


----------



## Gaja (Oct 24, 2011)

Cro Cop has good take down defense and should be quicker and posses better cardio. His chin isn't as good as Roy's but that's part of the game, I hope he goes in there just old Cro Cop style and pulls it of.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 24, 2011)

War Cro Cop


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 25, 2011)

I pray Mirko gets this win. 

Rooting for Nick and Hioki too. A couple other good matches on this card.


----------



## Matariki (Oct 25, 2011)

Sonnen: Overeem Is Built For Show, He's Not A Good Fighter



> The guy's built for show, not for go. He's made for a poster, he looks like he's made out of clay. He's not a very good fighter. And as far as the K-1 being this great striking event, the K-1 is a striking only event. If you're in the K-1, you're only allowed to strike. But I've never seen a great striker there. I can discredit the K-1 with two syllables: Bob-Sapp.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 25, 2011)

I bet Chael would beat Overeem.


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLhgKAkhcI4[/YOUTUBE]

Has lots of behind the scenes footage from UFC 136.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 25, 2011)

Poor Melvin Guillard.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 25, 2011)

All the UFC Vlogs are great. Been watching them since they first started doing them.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 25, 2011)

I read that Chael thing earlier this week. Funny shit with the Bob Sapp reference. He would son Reem. :ho

Re-watching the Condit-Ellenberger fight right now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 25, 2011)

Bob Sapp did manage to beat one of the greats K-1 champs of all time.


Twice.


----------



## Masai (Oct 25, 2011)

Seiko said:


> Sonnen: Overeem Is Built For Show, He's Not A Good Fighter



I like how he calls it the K-1. I dislike everything else he puked out.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 25, 2011)

Chael always brings it.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Oct 26, 2011)

Bellator just got purchased by fucking viacom

thats insane


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 26, 2011)

The plot thickens.


----------



## Skylark (Oct 26, 2011)

Kudos to Rebney. He was a distant number 5th when Bellator was born, now he is second best.


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 27, 2011)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Bellator just got purchased by fucking viacom
> 
> thats insane



So much for the UFC's "monopoly".  

I'm glad Viacom did that.  Bodes well for the fighters.  

Free markets & inter-corporate competition in mma = /WYN.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 27, 2011)

Probably going to be worse for the fans though...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 27, 2011)

Even without GSP I'm still pretty pumped for UFC this weekend.

Diaz/Penn is main even worth, I'd say. And it has a lot of interesting fights. And Cro Cop.


----------



## Masai (Oct 27, 2011)

Can't say i'm all that excited but i will check it out. No way do i miss Cro Cop's last fight, regardless of the result.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 27, 2011)

Gallic Rush said:


> Probably going to be worse for the fans though...



I prefer their being two big companies. With out them, there wouldn't really be super fights.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't follow. You mean champion vs champion fights? Because I don't think those are really more exciting than champion vs challenger fights if it's all the same people.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 27, 2011)

Masai said:


> Can't say i'm all that excited but i will check it out. No way do i miss Cro Cop's last fight, regardless of the result.


Fuckin' A, man. Can't miss that fight. NOT FOR YOUR LIFE.


Gallic Rush said:


> I don't follow. You mean champion vs champion fights? Because I don't think those are really more exciting than champion vs challenger fights if it's all the same people.



Champion vs Champion fights are more interesting depending on who's fighting.

But that's only contingent on who's fighting. It doesn't matter if they're champ or not.

Example: Anderon Silva vs Hendo I was intriguing because it was Hendo, not because he was champ.

On the reverse side, Silva vs GSP/Jones is intriguing not only because of who he's fighting, but them being champs raises the level, especially if titles are on the line.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah, exactly. So, wouldn't having two separate, major organizations just prevent those kinds of fights from happening? Having all the good fighters under the same tent, so to speak, allows the "super fights" to happen.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 27, 2011)

Gallic Rush said:


> Yeah, exactly. So, wouldn't having two separate, major organizations just prevent those kinds of fights from happening? Having all the good fighters under the same tent, so to speak, allows the "super fights" to happen.



if you're being literal, then yes  

but you're totally disregarding booking, which is why people even care about fights. naturally, the more hyped two fighters are, the more exciting the fight will be when they meet.

if jon jones and anderson silva fought a year ago, it wouldn't have the same tension or drama as it does now. that's because of hype.



from a fan perspective, i was never bothered that fighters were scattered. i personally liked how promotions like bellator and pride are run differently than the UFC. it mixes things up. 

if another org got big enough to the point where the UFC would co-promote with it on occasion, then fighters refusing to fight each other wouldn't be much of an issue.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 27, 2011)

I like having smaller orgs. build up new fighters. I also liked the PRIDE/UFC rivalry and massive amounts of hype that it generated.

But I disliked the contractual part where the people from PRIDE would never fight the ones from the UFC (until, of course, Zuffa bought them out).

If they would do co-promotions it'd be nice, but I don't see that happening in the near future. So for now, I support a UFC monopoly.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 27, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> if you're being literal, then yes
> 
> but you're totally disregarding booking, which is why people even care about fights. naturally, the more hyped two fighters are, the more exciting the fight will be when they meet.
> 
> ...



I think your viewpoint is a little wacky. You're basically saying that by denying ourselves a fight we want to see we will appreciate it more when we see it eventually.

I mean, I think about boxing and the multiple organizations and all the bargaining power the big name fighters have and it makes me shake my head. It's all good and well for the fighters to make more money (which is their right, of course), but what about the sport as a whole?

I mean, Pac vs Mayweather should have happened years ago, what the fuck? I would really not be happy if MMA went the same way where we're looking at fighters and promotions jockeying for position rather than trying to put on great fights.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 27, 2011)

> "I never liked doing this [fighting]," said Diaz in an interview with MMAFighting.com, in the lead up towards his main event collision this Saturday night at UFC 137 against former two-time world champion B.J. Penn.
> 
> "I don't like not having a job, especially when I started mixed martial arts, this is all I could do...This is all I know how to do, this is what I'm good at, so it's what I do."
> 
> ...





Some more insight on Nick and why he fights. He doesn't seem in the best state of mind for the Penn fight. He was directing something at his fans who stuck by him to not hate Penn, and any possible results of their upcoming fight. I'm sure he'll be ready for the fight, just don't know about the results.


----------



## Masai (Oct 28, 2011)

> I don't want to see anybody get hurt. I'm not in this to hurt people, that's not what I want. I'm really upset and angry and pretty out of control sometimes when I get out there, cause this is not something I like to do. Sometimes you hear guys saying, 'I'm really mad and I'm sick of it and I really want to hurt somebody.' And I'm like what the hell is wrong with you, you freak? You know what I mean. You want to hurt people? I'm like, okay. Then everybody points their finger at me, and says that I'm the crazy guy, and says that I'm this thug. A lot of people in this, I don't know about some of these guys. They have different idea of how this whole thing is.



You know, from the people i've known who fight for a living, this seems to be the prevalent thought. No one's out there to kill the other guy, there's a certain mutual respect and understanding between them. I can't say everybody is like that obviously but from my experience people get a pretty wrong general image of these guys sometimes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 28, 2011)

Nick sure seems to have a love for fighting though.


----------



## Masai (Oct 28, 2011)

Yeah. He seemed a bit burned out in that interview though. Maybe some time off would do him well.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 28, 2011)

I wonder if Mirko is going to change his walkout theme for tomorrow again?  I'm hoping for Wild Boys.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 28, 2011)

Masai said:


> Yeah. He seemed a bit burned out in that interview though. Maybe some time off would do him well.



sounds the same as he always did to me


----------



## Masai (Oct 28, 2011)

I don't usually pay much attention to fighter interviews so maybe you're right, but it just sounds like he's not having a whole lot of fun right now. I'm just a guy reading a quote from another guy i've never met with no context though so what do i know?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 28, 2011)

THIS is a clothesline. A lariat, to be precise.

UFC 137 live weigh-ins in 1 hour and 24 minutes.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 28, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> sounds the same as he always did to me



You mean high as a kite?


----------



## eHav (Oct 28, 2011)

lol bumping heads with bj for no reason..hope bj murders him


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 28, 2011)

BJ Penn will TKO him.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 29, 2011)

With my friends I'm watching it with, the popular opinion is Penn via TKO/doctor stoppage, and a couple even see the fight going similarly to Penn-Sanchez. 

I think Penn will win by UD. I am rooting for Nick though.


----------



## Federer (Oct 29, 2011)

On who'm should I put my money on, Big country or Cro Cop?


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 29, 2011)

Uh, Big Country, obviously? Cro Cop is fucking done, man. He'll need a miracle to pull off a victory.


----------



## Gaja (Oct 29, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> With my friends I'm watching it with, the popular opinion is Penn via TKO/doctor stoppage, and a couple even see the fight going similarly to Penn-Sanchez.
> 
> I think Penn will win by UD. I am rooting for Nick though.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 29, 2011)

Stoked Brandon Vera won.


----------



## eHav (Oct 29, 2011)

the fight already ended? still watching it on my stream xD


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 29, 2011)

It was a facebook prelim, you're watching a rerun.


----------



## eHav (Oct 29, 2011)

aww. still vera almost got finished lucky him. now, onto the ppv!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 29, 2011)

trippin'

Stream if anyone needs it


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 29, 2011)

"MMA in Japan isn't dead" - Hatsu Hioki.

Love it.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 29, 2011)

Maybe not, but all their best athletes are either judoka or boxers. Their big guys are sumo wrestlers.

There just is not the same level of dedication to MMA that you find in Canada, USA, and Brazil.


----------



## eHav (Oct 29, 2011)

lol is it me or roy always does the same thing?


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 29, 2011)

In a shocking turn of events, Cro Cop loses again.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 29, 2011)

Sigh, you guys don't know how much I wanted Cro Cop to win that.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 29, 2011)

I can understand the feeling, but it wasn't meant to be. 

Now Cro Cop can finally retire and stop taking unnecessary brain damage.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 29, 2011)

Gallic Rush said:


> In a shocking turn of events, Cro Cop loses again.



He almost finished him in the second. 

Honestly, am I underrating Nelson, or why do people act as if Cro Cop was WAY over his head with this one. It's not like he is fighting Mir. 

Seriously though, Cro Cop lost alot of his striking skill. I feel that he would have the best chance to win by legkicking and jabbing with his hands up with the occasional bomb and high kick. Instead he either is passive or headhunts.

Anyway, good to see him keep his word.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 29, 2011)

Mitrione is fucking stupid.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 29, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> He almost finished him in the second.
> 
> Honestly, am I underrating Nelson, or why do people act as if Cro Cop was WAY over his head with this one. It's not like he is fighting Mir.
> 
> ...



He hurt Nelson for sure, but he was not close to finishing him at all. Go back to the JDS fight and look at how much punishment Roy can take. Roy took a beating for 2 straight rounds before JDS arms finally started getting a little tired from continually bombing Nelson's guard.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 29, 2011)

Gallic Rush said:


> He hurt Nelson for sure, but he was not close to finishing him at all. Go back to the JDS fight and look at how much punishment Roy can take. Roy took a beating for 2 straight rounds before JDS arms finally started getting a little tired from continually bombing Nelson's guard.



Alrite i was clearly exaggarating i meant that it wasn't like he had nothing for Roy.

Also, camps need to stop prioritizing winning so much.  We all know that winning doesn't necessarily matter in UFC, being exciting is almost equally important. Winning like Kongo did is just so....uninspired.


----------



## eHav (Oct 29, 2011)

Go BJ!

/10char


----------



## eHav (Oct 29, 2011)

WTF IS BJ DOING OH GOD


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 29, 2011)

I gotta say, I didn't expect Diaz to do as well as he's doing.


----------



## eHav (Oct 29, 2011)

BJ starded so well how did he let it come to this :s


----------



## eHav (Oct 29, 2011)

Their faces 


BJ


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 29, 2011)

GSP will destroy Nick Diaz, and wow, BJ pretty much retiring? Wow.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 29, 2011)

HOLY 

FUCKING 

SHIT


----------



## Roger Smith (Oct 29, 2011)

BJ and Mirko retire. Hurts to see two legends go out in such a bad way.

Respect to both!!!!


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 29, 2011)

I honestly thought BJ's stamina would hold up a little longer into the second round. Still never got dropped though. Matter of fact, I don't think I even saw his knees wobble once.


----------



## Tazmo (Oct 29, 2011)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

